# New Logitech G403 PRODIGY 107G + 10G - Wire/Wireless



## Gauanqh6764

..


----------



## discoprince

english?


----------



## TenkuLo

insomnia wuttt?


----------



## ignsvn

Sensor, shape, weight, and price


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> english?


Lets try to decipher the message. He is sharing information about a Logitech product that haven't been announced, and the name of the mouse is *Insomnia*?


----------



## Scalpovic

Wait did u watch the movie and saw the mouse in ?


----------



## iceskeleton

Did you just describe the g900? Because g400 type mouse wouldn't be ambi


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

pic or you trollin cuz


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Lets try to decipher the message. He is sharing information about a Logitech product that haven't been announced, and the name of the mouse is *Insomnia*?


Insomnia is a LAN party in the UK.


----------



## rugi

pics goddamnit


----------



## Derp

heh


----------



## phamtom

G403 ambi? It better be a g400 shape


----------



## dutC4

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Jimmies Status: Semi-rustled


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> heh


----------



## woll3

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Ambi 402? DOuble the sniper buttons!


----------



## drewno

Here's my guess: (surprisely) logitech crew didnt know that, g900 was released few months ago as they didnt know about G Pro release at the previous lan.


----------



## inferna1

what is this logitech mouse?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769562567559802880


----------



## unplayed namer

g 900 my friend


----------



## qsxcv

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Hmm..


----------



## JerryKrautz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## woll3

Something is weird though, or OP cant read...... (circlejerk continues)


----------



## SmashTV

Pretty sure he meant to type Indonesia.

Also pretty sure it's not a G403.

Thread needs a lock unless some substantial evidence is shown.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> ETA on the G403 review?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phamtom*
> 
> G403? Has a new "g400" type mouse been announced?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> no
> god damn it derp


-_-

I detect treachery.


----------



## AuraDesruu

It's not a G402 brother if it's ambi..
Probably mistaking a G900 for a "G403"..
I highly doubt that post made by that dude on twitter about a MX518 with 3366 would spark logitech to rush out a new mouse after the G pro.
Logitech doesnt work that way


----------



## Ihateallmice

cpate already sent his best hitman. rip Straszy


----------



## chr1spe

What are the odds they would release another ambi, wireless mouse within a few months of the g900. Come on now that just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Straszy

sorry for my english... pic in main post


----------



## maddada

LOL! He's not lying.



"G403 Prodigy"

@OP: TAKE THAT BOX AND RUN!!!! DO IT FOR OCN!!!!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

lol took long enough for you guys to realize it.

Thank god though it doesn't have an ass name like *THE LOGITECH PRO GAMING MOUSE*


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

hmmmm...well damn.


----------



## detto87

That shape looks promising. Might be ambi without much fuss like sniper buttons and whatnot.
Looks promising enough to not horde GPro mice and just buy 1 of that and wait for G403.


----------



## AuraDesruu

I hope the weight isnt actually the real weight. It would be nice if logi made a 90g ergo mouse.


----------



## Greenbean

a quick google search yields:

http://admistore.fr/souris/289280-logi-g403-prodigy-gaming-mouse-ewr2-910-004825-logitech-5099206065536.html

http://icecat.biz/nl/p/logitech/910-004818/muizen-G403+PRODIGY+WRLS+GAMING+MOUSE+IN-HOUSE-EMS+EWR2+RETAIL+2.4GHZ-32881482.html
http://icecat.biz/ko/p/logitech/910-004825/G403+PRODIGY+GAMING+MOUSE+IN-HOUSE-EMS+EWR2+RETAIL+USB-32881489.html

the wireless module will likely add a significant amount of weight; what a shame.


----------



## Derp

Bald Mouse Jesus needs to plug those leaks.


----------



## Straszy

on the box was 107g +10g i don't have much time to go there , because i'm playing tournament. And they are watching me all the time, because i asked when it will be in shops etc. and they don't wanted to say it.


----------



## popups

$150 is too much for a competitive player to spend on a mouse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Seems like it would have been better business if they released two mice at the same time. The G900 and a replacement for the G402 that is very similar to the G900. The people who are not willing to spend $150+ on 1 mouse would buy the cheaper mouse rather than not buying any Logitech mouse. It would have been a good way to keep the hype high for the Logitech brand. Now people are going to look for a wired/cheaper 3360 mouse elsewhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> How many people would buy the $150 wireless mouse in the first place? A serious/competitive gamer is not going to buy a more expensive heavier wireless mouse just to use it wired.
> 
> The G900 is a casual consumer type of product. Removing features the casual player loves, reducing weight and making it look less visually impactful should not affect the G900 sales enough to be considered a bad idea. If anything, they could make more profit off their G900 investment like car companies do with rebodying chassis.
> 
> Keep in mind that this wired variant would come out close to the end of the year. In the meantime Logitech will sell the G900, then they could do something for the new year.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

"b-but what about the esports and stuff?"


----------



## AuraDesruu

If it's more than 100...
I guess I'm getting a G pro instead


----------



## ncck

I don't think this was suppose to be... 'found out about' right now :l


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I don't think this was suppose to be... 'found out about' right now :l


Yet we always somehow find out about these things. It's what G-unit soldiers do. lol


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> on the box was 107g +10g i don't have much time to go there , because i'm playing tournament. And they are watching me all the time, because i asked when it will be in shops etc. and they don't wanted to say it.


Please be a homie and see if it's a MX518 shape and take a good picture if you can


----------



## SEJB

That is an awful picture but it is interesting at least.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutC4*
> 
> Please be a homie and see if it's a MX518 shape and take a good picture if you can


Snap chat save snap chat save.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Might as well have op go deeper. I assume all the testers on the forum are still under NDA.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

looking at you Ino... lol


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Off the top off my head like 5 to 10 people? Not counting Logitech employees.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I don't think this was suppose to be... 'found out about' right now :l


It's called creating hype the cheap way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Might as well have op go deeper. I assume all the testers on the forum are still under NDA.


I think the people that were under NDA for the Pro were not allowed to go into threads about the product... That's one hint as to who had the Pro before announcement. They could secretly come into the thread if they don't sign in.

Obviously you can see I have never been given anything or been under a NDA before because I am always here saying what I think and I don't post review threads.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I don't think this was suppose to be... 'found out about' right now :l


Im curious what a single packaged unit is doing at a casual lan


----------



## ncck

Well it's cool new stuff is coming out - but from my standpoint still looking towards the g pro and probably not looking at this at all







(for .. right now.. of course)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Well it's cool new stuff is coming out - but from my standpoint still looking towards the g pro and probably not looking at this at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for .. right now.. of course)


They would be if it was 80g.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Gotta stalk this thread to see if cpate visits or the other guy..


----------



## AnimalK

Anyone else get the impression that this is an ambi mouse?


----------



## Maximillion

I mean, CPate kind of alluded to something along these lines if you were paying attention. When asked about the G Pro, he stated he didn't use it (due to it being "too small") and simply said he "used something else". Obviously he couldn't go into any detail (which wouldn't make sense if it was something currently on the market), but it wouldn't surprise me if this is what he was talking about.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> Can't go there and take better pictures, they are watching me all the time ;/


Ask a pretty girl to take a picture for you.

Just look out for this guy.


----------



## fatmario

it does look like g400 and mouse side buttons look like it has led light.


----------



## m0uz

G403 Pro-digy


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Thank god though it doesn't have an ass name like *THE LOGITECH PRO GAMING MOUSE*


PRO digy.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Just look out for this guy.


I wouldn't be surprised. He looked really stressed out in *THE LOGITECH PRO GAMING MOUSE* commercial.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> PRO digy.


Ahh, but I'm finicky and inconsistent about these things! I can call it the G403 and ignore any stupid word after it


----------



## coldc0ffee

Yeah from that very poor picture (no hate) it looks like another ambi... Wth


----------



## RealSteelH6

Pls no wireless ?


----------



## coldc0ffee

Is there a tkl version of the g810 keyboard there as well?


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

I dont understand tkl keyboards. Fullsize, TK, 75%, and 60% I get it. But if saving space is the interest, why keep the chunk with a bunch of dead space?


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyotkyotkyot*
> 
> I dont understand tkl keyboards. Fullsize, TK, 75%, and 60% I get it. But if saving space is the interest, why keep the chunk with a bunch of dead space?


For me at least TKL is small enough and I actually use home, end, page up, and page down a lot. I'm a weirdo who browses with both hands on the keyboard most of the time. Its a habit from trying to get more efficient when programming which involves your hands not leaving the keyboard unless they absolutely have to.

Edit: If it were purely for gaming I would agree with you somewhat though. For just gaming I would proabably use a 60% or possibly even a keypad if there were ones that didn't suck. TKL is the most convenient for multipurpose for me though. I don't program much at home, but habits of how I use the computer stick from work so when I'm not gaming I keep both hands at the keyboard most of the time. If I weren't gaming at all I would definitely use fullsize and a smaller mousepad.


----------



## M1st

Hint on saving space for mouse even with standard-sized keyboard: you can move your bindings several columns to the right. I personally use RFDG, in my case though it was because i played on keyboard with broken shift and thought that doing stuff non-standard way is cool (i still think so though). The most weird setup i've seen was 7Y6U instead of WSAD.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Hint on saving space for mouse even with standard-sized keyboard: you can move your bindings several columns to the right. I personally use RFDG, in my case though it was because i played on keyboard with broken shift and thought that doing stuff non-standard way is cool (i still think so though). The most weird setup i've seen was 7Y6U instead of WSAD.


Then you kind of have to reposition your keyboard when not gaming though if you want to type without akward hand positioning. Also there are unfortunate people like me who have to game on desks that are only 1m wide and have the space for your legs all the way to the left. I will hopefully be getting a different desk soon, but I'm stuck with this one for now due to less than ideal life situations.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> looking at you Ino... lol


I'm bad at memes, just imagine some weird symbol face here.


----------



## Bucake

Ino the combo breaker


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I'm bad at memes, just imagine some weird symbol face here.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I'm bad


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Ahh, but I'm finicky and inconsistent about these things! I can call it the G403 and ignore any stupid word after it


I would be calling the Pro the G200 if people wouldn't be asking me what it is every time I said it.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I would be calling the Pro the G200 if people wouldn't be asking me what it is every time I said it.


G200 was definitely a solid name


----------



## a_ak57

Would be pretty strange to release another sizable wireless ambi mouse at the same weight as the G900 rather than an actual G400-esque/ergo shape, but it was also strange to simply name a mouse "Pro."


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> G200 was definitely a solid name


I'd nominate G102. (103 is taken already)


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> G403 Pro-digy


G403 Pro-Shiggy-Diggeridoo


----------



## ncck

wait when you say wire/wireless - does this mean it's the same style as the g900? That doesn't make sense to me


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> wait when you say wire/wireless - does this mean it's the same style as the g900? That doesn't make sense to me


It would if they simply reused the internals of the G900 and took away a lot of other features. Hence the weight.


----------



## Straszy

it is written on the box "Wire/Wireless"


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It would if they simply reused the internals of the G900 and took away a lot of other features. Hence the weight.


Hmm... I just don't understand making two wireless mice so close to each other.. maybe you can remove the battery without opening it up and use it in wired mode? I guess that would appeal to several
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> it is written on the box "Wire/Wireless"


I'll take your word for it!


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Hmm... I just don't understand making two wireless mice so close to each other.. maybe you can remove the battery without opening it up and use it in wired mode? I guess that would appeal to several


It does say 107g + 10g....so I guess it's 117g when battery is inside? Ew.


----------



## daniel0731ex

G900 - light wireless
G502 - big, buttons, & weight
G403 - heavy wireless (& buttons?)
G303 - I have no idea what segment this is filling
GPro - light minimalist


----------



## chr1spe

Yeah, I'm pretty confused by this. Unless this is a lot cheaper than the g900 I don't see the point of 2 medium-large ambi wireless mice. Usually the bigger companies seem to try to make products that won't be competing with their own other products so directly.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Current 3366 lineup: G502, G303, G900, GPro, G403

Ambidexterous:
G900
G303
G300
GPro

Bananalike:
G502

Which one could G403 be? Currently there isn't yet a replacement for the G402 (light, "pro-gaming" oriented, bananalike mouse)


----------



## Falkentyne

My spider sense is giving me hives...


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> It does say 107g + 10g....so I guess it's 117g when battery is inside? Ew.


----------



## Ihateallmice

''We gave you what you wanted, so now we're back to making stuff you hate''

I'm fine with it


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I'm bad at memes, just imagine some weird symbol face here.




Like so??


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Current 3366 lineup: G502, G303, G900, GPro, G403
> 
> Ambidexterous:
> G900
> G303
> G300
> GPro
> 
> Bananalike:
> G502
> 
> Which one could G403 be? Currently there isn't yet a replacement for the G402 (light, "pro-gaming" oriented, bananalike mouse)


I wouldn't consider the G303 and Pro as ambidextrous.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Hmm... I just don't understand making two wireless mice so close to each other.. [...]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty confused by this. Unless this is a lot cheaper than the g900 I don't see the point of 2 medium-large ambi wireless mice. Usually the bigger companies seem to try to make products that won't be competing with their own other products so directly.


I would bet that it's about the price. It's perhaps a G900 shape with special features stripped and instead just the normal thumb buttons on the left and a standard wheel and more weight because standard materials. They might be able to hit the same price point as their current G602 for example. On their website, the G900 is €180, so is super expensive, and the G602 is €90.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I wouldn't consider the G303 and Pro as ambidextrous.


You are being pedantic. The term is referring more to the general shape -- catered towards right-handers that prefer this kind of shape, rather than being actually functionally ambidexterous.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> You are being pedantic. The term is referring more to the general shape -- catered towards right-handers that prefer this kind of shape, rather than being actually functionally ambidexterous.


But the G900 is actually ambidextrous. The G403 could be too.

If I told a left handed person it's an ambidextrous mouse when it isn't they will buy it and be pissed off when they get it. If I told them it's a symmetrical shape they will assume it isn't ambidextrous and will be more cautious before buying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I would bet that it's about the price. It's perhaps a G900 shape with special features stripped and instead just the normal thumb buttons on the left and a standard wheel and more weight because standard materials. They might be able to hit the same price point as their current G602 for example. On their website, the G900 is €180, so is super expensive, and the G602 is €90.


I don't think molds that create thinner shells are more expensive. The thinner PCBs could be more expensive depending on who produces them, even with larger batches I think it could cost more for non standard PCBs.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> But the G900 is actually ambidextrous. The G403 could be too.
> 
> If I told a left handed person it's an ambidextrous mouse when it isn't they will buy it and be pissed off when they get it. If I told them it's a symmetrical shape they will assume it isn't ambidextrous and will be more cautious before buying.


But they are not symmetrical either.

In any case, this isn't the point of our discussion -- we are trying to reconstruct what Chris's team's were intending to achieve with this mouse, by identifying the market segments. And the market segments is much more about the overall shape rather than if they're precisely symmetrical.


----------



## munchzilla

G400 wireless would be pretty cool for a lot of people. I personally don't like that shape at all, despite having used it for like 3 years


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*


Why have I been summoned here... Oh look the g403 that derp leaked a while ago.


----------



## daniel0731ex

BTW, the shape in the box seems to resemble the old Razer Mamba, does anyone else agree?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

"Old" Razer Mamba was in packaging that imitated a display case.


----------



## daniel0731ex

The picture on THIS box looks like the actual shape of the old Mamba.


----------



## popups

I would like to see a better picture of the mouse/box.


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> It does say 107g + 10g....so I guess it's 117g when battery is inside? Ew.


i wont mind hopefully its like a g602 battery wise A3 or A4 battery 100+hours or atleast a decent rechargeable 117 g ? it is a g400 series after all the 400s was 120g


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> i wont mind hopefully its like a g602 battery wise A3 or A4 battery 100+hours or atleast a decent rechargeable 117 g ? it is a g400 series after all the 400s was 120g


Isn't the G400 ~107g?


----------



## Aliandro1d

Also a few stores seem to have it in stock at 94ish euro and yes 2.4ghz wireless. No specs or pictures gotta love the guys getting ahead on updating there sites b4 a product is announced


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> Also a few stores seem to have it in stock at 94ish euro and yes 2.4ghz wireless. No specs or pictures gotta love the guys getting ahead on updating there sites b4 a product is announced


Normal.


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Isn't the G400 ~107g?


109 from what i can tell it always felt heavier to me but the 400s was pretty back heavy imo not well balanced at all. 117 can feel ok if its balanced well ?


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Isn't the G400 ~107g?


yup, that's what mine weighs


----------



## itsn0mad

It's >100 grams?

Cool, I can just keep my order of the G Pro and not have to worry/wait 5 months for this


----------



## mitavreb

I got excited coz it's a g400 shape but it's wireless and heavy. Damn.


----------



## popups

Apparently Logitech only put weight reduction efforts into their G900/wireless rather than all their products.

I would like there to be a Pro line where weight reduction is one of the differentiators from the other Logitech G[aming] products; simply calling a product Pro or Pro[digy] doesn't fulfill that. As Semphis said (and other pros would agree), "Honestly, no pro gamer would (probably) ask to have lights on a mouse -- personally." In other words, the Logitech G Pro still isn't what a pro FPS player wants.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I got excited coz it's a g400 shape but it's wireless and heavy. Damn.


I think all of the previous models (MX500, G400 etc.) were >100g as well, so it's not just this thing here suddenly being heavy.


----------



## itsn0mad

I really hope the G Pro sells like crazy and that Logitech makes multiple sizes like Zowie. Stuff like this looks good but is too heavy.


----------



## ImJLu

Cmooooooooooon Logitech, where's the 90g 3366 mouse that isn't tiny as ****?


----------



## coldc0ffee

I guess it's impossible to make an ergonomic mouse less than 95g


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> Also a few stores seem to have it in stock at 94ish euro and yes 2.4ghz wireless. No specs or pictures gotta love the guys getting ahead on updating there sites b4 a product is announced


Link?


----------



## tunelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> Link?


this is a cached webpage. they took it off their site http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WYV1CawIoOMJ:tre.pl/myszki-trackballe/logitech-gamingowa-mysz-g403-prodigy-in-house-ems-no-lang-eer2-retail-usb-910-004824/p-c8001024+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## saelz8

The G400s was 109g without the cable. If this is 109 grams or lower, I would not be able to complain. This is a GOD ergonomic shape if the G400s is the form factor they are launching from.

Logitech WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME? WHY ARE YOU GOING HAM?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Insomnia is a LAN party in the UK.


Oh, I had no idea. So, does that mean it's where he saw the mouse, because I don't get what insomnia had to do with the mouse if he wasn't there?
He could've had trouble sleeping since he was too excited, I guess?









I'm personally not interested in this mouse because of the weight, but the shape looks great. However, it's too soon complain, or celebrate since not much is revealed yet.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> Cmooooooooooon Logitech, where's the 90g 3366 mouse that isn't tiny as ****?


That's this mouse... after you take out the 20g lipo battery


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I think all of the previous models (MX500, G400 etc.) were >100g as well, so it's not just this thing here suddenly being heavy.


Just checked my MX518 and it's 106g.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Just checked my MX518 and it's 106g.


Looks like my guess was very close.


----------



## kicksome

those pictures are very hard to go by but it doesnt look like the mx518 / g400 shape at all to me


----------



## AuraDesruu

Logitech is getting a huge hard on for there wireless technology..
What if they make it standard man
we are doomed man


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Logitech is getting a huge hard on for there wireless technology..
> What if they make it standard man
> we are doomed man


Doomed how?


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Doomed how?


I was exaggerating..
It's not a big deal but I prefer mice that are under 105G. Wireless means adding a battery to the mouse.
The only 100+G mouse that I liked and felt good was the deathadder due to its weight distribution. It was really nice compared to the G402, G400S, and the SS rival.


----------



## equlix

stewie2k moved his camera up and is now using the "g400s". The amount of resentment I have for anyone using the g403 is very high.

Edit: RIP mouse isn't balanced well and is heavy.




 I didn't get a clip of it but automatic is aslo using "the other good mouse" so there might be somthing else besides the g403 and the gpro coming.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> stewie2k moved his camera up and is now using the "g400s". The amount of resentment I have for anyone using the g403 is very high.


so tempted to buy G400S again


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> stewie2k moved his camera up and is now using the "g400s". The amount of resentment I have for anyone using the g403 is very high.


Didn't even cross my mind that he could be using the G403. Damn. I wish I was in the exclusive testing group







.

I just want my G Pro to ship


----------



## kupuna

http://fr.insight.com/en-gb/productinfo/mice/0006390741-00000001

it says "This product is not in stock and will be ordered upon request. Please be aware we are unable to confirm a dispatch date at present."


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> It's >100 grams?
> 
> Cool, I can just keep my order of the G Pro and not have to worry/wait 5 months for this


Considering they already have retail packaging it wouldn't be a long wait but I agree with you and I am keeping my preorder as well.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> I was exaggerating..
> It's not a big deal but I prefer mice that are under 105G. Wireless means adding a battery to the mouse.


Me too. I don't understand why a mouse has to be 95-100g and above. Some people like it I know but a lighter mouse is so much easier on the hands.

Come on Logitech a light G400 +3366 please.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Pro and even just normal but serious gamers don't want wireless, weight systems, or lights. They're useless additional features that increase weight and price.

I'd love for there to be a genuine "pro" lineup that simply consists of: 1. claw (like the G Pro minus lights), 2. ambi claw, and 3. ergo (like the g400 series), with weight reduction techniques seen in the g900 so they weigh ~70-80g. The G Pro is almost perfect, but it could do with a better cable, and no LED. These are the designs that warrant a "pro" moniker, and they simultaneously cater to a more casual crowd because they'd be cheaper without these RGB LEDs.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Za, fk, ec


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyotkyotkyot*
> 
> Za, fk, ec


Yeah, like those. But A. they're strangely expensive, B. they don't have Logi's awesome, consistent button tensioning C. no 3366/3360.


----------



## kupuna

I'd say anyone who says wireless is useless don't play seriously
you're constantly moving a cable with your mouse. the cable moves irregularly and affects your mouse's movement. there is no fix for this issue, especially when you use low dpi and move your mouse in a big range. in my experience, mouse bungees, tapes, etc make this even worse.
just because there's no excellent wireless gaming mouse (except G900) out there due to delay and sensor issues, doesn't mean wireless is a useless feature

RGB lights on the other hand..... totally useless

just think about the fact that g900 has so many useless features like RGB lights, bunch of buttons (two mechanical ones that add extra weight), pad calibration, setting changing, two scroll wheel mods (most useless, even worse than lights). Imagine it without all the useless crap and a better shape.. it'd be THE gaming mouse


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Yeah, like those. But A. they're strangely expensive, B. they don't have Logi's awesome, consistent button tensioning C. no 3366/3360.


The 3310 is a great sensor, the 3360 isn't going to put you over the top skill wise.

The buttons aren't as great as logi's i agree, but they more than suffice.


----------



## Brightmist

Coming soon, to a store near you...Logitech G503 Pro-state exam

But seriously, what's with dumb names.


----------



## Straszy

they hided this mouse, now in this place is just box with headphones.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> they hided this mouse, now in this place is just box with headphones.


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> weight systems, or lights. They're useless additional features that increase weight and price.


Quote:


> The G Pro is almost perfect, but it could do with a better cable, and no LED.


That's what even semphis said about his input into G Pro design, i feel like he was rather trying to not let them screw it up than actually project anything.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Pro and even just normal but serious gamers don't want wireless, weight systems, or lights. They're useless additional features that increase weight and price.
> 
> I'd love for there to be a genuine "pro" lineup that simply consists of: 1. claw (like the G Pro minus lights), 2. ambi claw, and 3. ergo (like the g400 series), with weight reduction techniques seen in the g900 so they weigh ~70-80g. The G Pro is almost perfect, but it could do with a better cable, and no LED. These are the designs that warrant a "pro" moniker, and they simultaneously cater to a more casual crowd because they'd be cheaper without these RGB LEDs.


Why is it that weight systems only ever seem to pop up on already heavy mice?!

I can at least understand the LED. I wouldn't pay extra for it, but I am definitely going to use it, and wireless makes sense for removing cable drag entirely, but why weight systems?!


----------



## plath

pretty cool thanks for smuggling these pics out =D


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Why is it that weight systems only ever seem to pop up on already heavy mice?!
> 
> I can at least understand the LED. I wouldn't pay extra for it, but I am definitely going to use it, and wireless makes sense for removing cable drag entirely, but why weight systems?!


Because companies just don't like making mice of an actually usable weight and proper balance.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> they hided this mouse, now in this place is just box with headphones.


No. Everything is according to plan. I'm certain CPate was watching you when you took the photo laughing quietly.


----------



## Aymanb

I still can't see what that shape is supposed to be? It looks like a EC1 / Fnatic Flick G1 or something. Am I blind..


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> I still can't see what that shape is supposed to be? It looks like a EC1 / Fnatic Flick G1 or something. Am I blind..


larger razer abyssus (tge original one) is what i think it looks like good shape for all grips


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> larger razer abyssus (tge original one) is what i think it looks like good shape for all grips


I dont get the phenomen of \ / shape, it's like against the human hand ergonomy, new abyssus with sides closer to | | seems much better/more comfortable for any gripstyle.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> I dont get the phenomen of \ / shape, it's like against the human hand ergonomy, new abyssus with sides closer to | | seems much better/more comfortable for any gripstyle.


it's much easier to hold when picking up.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> I dont get the phenomen of \ / shape, it's like against the human hand ergonomy, new abyssus with sides closer to | | seems much better/more comfortable for any gripstyle.


A very small slant is fine, but most mice that have a slant have an aggressive one.

I'm fine with the WMO.


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> it's much easier to hold when picking up.


Yes, if you play with a brick, for <90 g mouse it doesnt matter at all. It's funny how this (one of my first mice):








always felt much more comfortable than any overhyped g100s/mx518/DA/EC shape, whenever i take it from my shelf and hold for a moment i wonder how could big companies screw shapes so hard that g100s/mx518 became a role models.
Also i have never seen anyone complain about lifting wmo/abyssus 2014, both are nearly | |.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> A very small slant is fine, but most mice that have a slant have an aggressive one.
> 
> I'm fine with the WMO.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*


----------



## jasjeet

I'm still struggling with my G900, its just a bit too big on the rear of the mouse for my palm to grip it comfortably.
Think I should prepare to sell it and look at buying this rumoured mouse? Or too early to tell if its slightly smaller?
My main issue with the G900 is the rear of the mouse is raised too much and doesn't dip down fast enough. And because its slightly too long I cant claw grip it well without my fingers falling right at the start of the mouse buttons.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> Yes, if you play with a brick, for <90 g mouse it doesnt matter at all. It's funny how this (one of my first mice):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always felt much more comfortable than any overhyped g100s/mx518/DA/EC shape, whenever i take it from my shelf and hold for a moment i wonder how could big companies screw shapes so hard that g100s/mx518 became a role models.
> Also i have never seen anyone complain about lifting wmo/abyssus 2014, both are nearly | |.


\ / shaped sides allow for a much more relaxed grip. | | sides are okay for me, but ) ( or \ / is better. Ergo shape that have downward sloping right sides like ) \ or | \ or / \ shaped ambis like the imo are unusable to me. The IMO gave me terrible cramps after very little use and is probably the worst shape I've ever used followed somewhat closely by normal ergos. Also my first mouse was a logitech in 2000 or so had \ / shaped sides so it isnt something new.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Anyone think this mouse looks like the Lachesis?


----------



## Straszy

no.

It looked simple and ambi (but i'm not 100% sure i could see only box for a while) and it has rubber sides and 2 side buttons.

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/900x900px-LL-e94975ab_MLT04.jpeg Similar to the last one.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Wonder what's the difference between the g900 and this one...just shape? I was thinking to pick one up...but gonna wait now.


----------



## RealSteelH6

I think this Mouse will use a lower Tier Sensor and not the 3366.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> I think this Mouse will use a lower Tier Sensor and not the 3366.


No.


----------



## turnschuh

you know what would be great? The g403 being a g402 without sniper button and the thumb ledge with 3366 and standart dpi button placement. sub 90g weight.

i didnt find the g402 bad at all (except the ledges) could be a little wider but it felt better than the g303 g502 g400 g500 etc shapes Imo.

dont get the hype for the mx518 g400 shape at all, sorry.









i just hope after releasing the tiny g pro. they release a mid size ambi (WMOish shaped or whatever) with the 3366 and button spring system.


----------



## Straszy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> I think this Mouse will use a lower Tier Sensor and not the 3366.


On the box was 3366...


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Allegedly -_-


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> On the box was 3366...


Does it have any sort of thumb grip? or like a little groove like the Zowie EC2-A, or is it completely flat like the G Pro?


----------



## ashr

Amazon.co.uk has it up for pre-order:
Wired
Wireless


----------



## saelz8

Oh ****, there's 2 versions.


----------



## rugi

Looks like a competitor to the EC-2A from logitech. CPate means business.


----------



## whiteweazel21

So it's just gonna be a cheaper g900? Same weight, different shape?


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashr*
> 
> Amazon.co.uk has it up for pre-order:
> Wired
> Wireless


No info to double-check the weight, but there is a fantastic infographic to help sell the product! https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/02/aplusautomation/vendorimages/1c6ba1fb-0771-440f-8a60-09d472157bdc.jpg._CB280437871__SL300__.jpg


----------



## ncck

logitech literally pulling the dollars from my wallet rn


----------



## saelz8

I already pre-ordered the Pro. I will be pre-ordering this too, DAY 1. HOT DAMN. Logitech's EC Series. FIRE.


----------



## itsn0mad

Logitech G hasn't announced this on Twitter. What are the odds this is an accidental early listing?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> Looks like a competitor to the EC-2A from logitech. CPate means business.


I was just thinking this, where the hell are the promo videos for this mouse?

124x68x43 are the dimensions listed.


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I was just thinking this, where the hell are the promo videos for this mouse?
> 
> 124x68x43 are the dimensions listed.


I don't think they intended for this to go up before their press was ready. Looks like an accident but it is a beauty on first look









Amazon has it listed at 105g, so around the range of a DA/EC1-A


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I was just thinking this, where the hell are the promo videos for this mouse?
> 
> 124x68x43 are the dimensions listed.


zowie EC r u ok??


----------



## PhiZaRoaH




----------



## trhead

Logitech is on fire lately. RIP other brands. I wonder what Finalmouse's strategy will be now.

Also this thing will compete with DA. Razer better start innovating again.


----------



## itsn0mad

Looks a little on the heavy side, but otherwise great. Might grab it if the G Pro doesn't work out.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Looks a little on the heavy side, but otherwise great. Might grab it if the G Pro doesn't work out.


I'll grab both because I'm an addict with a problem and not looking to solve it anytime soon.. wonder what the weight is


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'll grab both because I'm an addict with a problem and not looking to solve it anytime soon


Haha same here. Buying both for sure


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'll grab both because I'm an addict with a problem and not looking to solve it anytime soon.. wonder what the weight is


pretty much same with me.
will get this over the G Pro, the size of the 403 would better suit me


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> pretty much same with me.
> will get this over the G Pro, the size of the 403 would better suit me


Same for me but I will try both - I know for a fact I play better/more comfortable with bigger mice but after a lot of usage I am getting pretty good with the g303 so I can handle a small mouse sort of

My only concern is the right side of the mouse which I can't really see - hopefully it's not too... 'tight' cause I know old old logitech mice use to have a forced ridge/groove and that would bother my pinky/index finger a lot - like I hope the sides are kind of 'straight' if you know what I mean

edit: it appears to be fairly straight in the weight picture... smooth sailing







just wish we could get it early


----------



## popups

What the... is going on with Logitech. It's like they... listened to OC... It must be e-sports.

It does have a 10g removable weight.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

A look at the right side & feet.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

OH BLEEP WHAT THE BLOOP
I... literally was complaining that this mouse didn't exist a few posts ago. And now it exists. And it's cheaper than the "pro".

Please oh Mouse God, please let this mouse be light!


----------



## ncck

Yup that's the picture I was talking about. Right side looks good - and it looks like they kept with the new mouse skates like the g pro.. oh boy! Exciting for us.. logitech releasing some final mice before final mouse.. hehe.. sorry for that jab but it was necessary


----------



## yXaen

According to the Amazon product description the weight will be 107g for the wireless version and 89g for the wired version. (Guessing they made a typo in the wired version because it says 898g.)


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Logitech is on fire lately. RIP other brands. I wonder what Finalmouse's strategy will be now.
> 
> Also this thing will compete with DA. Razer better start innovating again.


Finalmouse's strategy will be the same thing it has always been, lie.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> OH BLEEP WHAT THE BLOOP
> I... literally was complaining that this mouse didn't exist a few posts ago. And now it exists. And it's cheaper than the "pro".
> 
> Please oh Mouse God, please let this mouse be light!


I don't think it is. Hint #1, it has a easily removable weight.

Maybe they did what I suggested, in that case it would be in the 80-90g range and have an easily removable weight.


----------



## deepor

For the wireless version, the Amazon.co.uk page mentions 104g, which seems like it would make sense, though perhaps a bit too light for a mouse with a battery inside?

For the wired version, the page shows a mistake and says "898g". Perhaps the mistake was just a simple typo and this means it's 89g? or 98g? or maybe 88g?

How heavy is a battery and what difference could there be between wired and wireless versions? Maybe the mistake is with the wireless one and the wired one is 104g? The wireless would then be 104g plus the battery weight.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

"G403 Prodigy enhances your play with advanced gaming-grade performance in a lightweight, ergonomically designed body".

To me, that sentence would make 0 sense on a mouse weighing 105g with +10g option. It must be 88-89g, which isn't tiny, but it's not bad either!


----------



## Alya

I'm gonna try the Pro gaming mouse and if I don't like it because of the new sides, I'll ask Logitech to replace it with a G403 I guess.


----------



## deepor

Ino's review of the G900 mentions somewhere in the text that the G900 battery weighs 15g. If this is a similar battery here in the G403, this would fit with 89g for the wired version and 104g for the wireless one (as 89 + 15 = 104).


----------



## equlix

I kinda figured it would be two different versions based on the weight numbers. Also I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing is happening.

Edit: I tried using quarters... Do not use quarters.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> For the wireless version, the Amazon.co.uk page mentions 104g, which seems like it would make sense, though perhaps a bit too light for a mouse with a battery inside?
> 
> For the wired version, the page shows a mistake and says "898g". Perhaps the mistake was just a simple typo and this means it's 89g? or 98g? or maybe 88g?
> 
> How heavy is a battery and what difference could there be between wired and wireless versions? Maybe the mistake is with the wireless one and the wired one is 104g? The wireless would then be 104g plus the battery weight.


Battery 14.5g. Cable 1-3g.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> "G403 Prodigy enhances your play with advanced gaming-grade performance in a lightweight, ergonomically designed body".
> 
> To me, that sentence would make 0 sense on a mouse weighing 105g with +10g option. It must be 88-89g, which isn't tiny, but it's not bad either!


The casual consumer or professional reviewer considers 100g as lightweight.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Ino's review of the G900 mentions somewhere in the text that the G900 battery weighs 15g. If this is a similar battery here in the G403, this would fit with 89g for the wired version and 104g for the wireless one (as 89 + 15 = 104).


You think it's going to be 89g? Hmm.. I'm not sure about that


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Ino's review of the G900 mentions somewhere in the text that the G900 battery weighs 15g. If this is a similar battery here in the G403, this would fit with 89g for the wired version and 104g for the wireless one (as 89 + 15 = 104).


That stands to reason. And if the wired is 105g like someone is claiming, then the wireless would be 120g + 10g optional, which no lunatic would consider "lightweight". In my mind, the 88/89g is confirmed.

Looking at dimensions and shape, it seems like it falls right between EC1A and EC2A, but perhaps a little bit safer. And it's lighter than either! Considering the Logi lineup now includes the G Pro and this mouse, I feel like the enthusiast crowd is entirely covered. I mean I'd rather not pay for braiding, lighting, or a trap door, but those are really minor complaints.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You think it's going to be 89g? Hmm.. I'm not sure about that


The dimensions are that of a 90g mouse.


----------



## aayman_farzand

My god Logitech...

We already know Ino already has this...maybe he could drop some hints on release date.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> My god Logitech...
> 
> We already know Ino already has this...maybe he could drop some hints on release date.


1-2 months if no retailers have possession of the product at this time.

I really want to try the G900, Pro and G403. However, I don't want to spend over $300 to do that.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> My god Logitech...
> 
> We already know Ino already has this...maybe he could drop some hints on release date.


In light of this new mouse though, I'm really surprised he claims the G Pro is now going to be his mouse of choice. He's got big hands, and AFAIK likes bigger shapes. Wonder what he didn't like about this one? In any case, I'm chomping at the bit to buy a minimum of 3 of these... just need to know dates!


----------



## Klopfer

aaahhhhhhh and the next Logitech I wanna buy







, looks more similar to the MX510 as to the G402 ( THX ) ...
but I prefer G100 Shape , but can't say No to another mouse


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> 1-2 months if no retailers have possession of the product at this time.
> 
> I really want to try the G900, Pro and G403. However, I don't want to spend over $300 to do that.


That long even with it being listed? Idk, but again who knows.


----------



## Demi9OD




----------



## xmr1

Loving this new direction from Logitech. Finally putting their superior hardware and software into popular shapes without any real gimmicky stuff getting in the way.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> That long even with it being listed? Idk, but again who knows.


Depends on what continent you are on. Generally, it takes about a month for a shipment to make it to North America.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Loving this new direction from Logitech. Finally putting their superior hardware and software into popular shapes without any real gimmicky stuff getting in the way.


The G502 had the most easily marketable and objectively strongest sensor on the market by a mile by itself for a long time, and it was frequently half-price. I expect Logi realized they could be doing better in terms of sales and decided to check popular feedback on the mouse. "Spaceship shape", and "too heavy" probably stuck in their minds after they read it the 100th time.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Depends on what continent you are on. Generally, it takes about a month for a shipment to make it to North America.


Well they need to get on with saying
Something since it is listed with pics. Kinda odd, though i guess they don't wanna take attention away from the G pro? Doesn't make since really though since these pics and listing are out.

Editr maybe they wanna get the g pro released first then pop with stuff on this 403.


----------



## Bucake

wow. damn...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> The G502 had the most easily marketable and objectively strongest sensor on the market by a mile by itself for a long time, and it was frequently half-price. I expect Logi realized they could be doing better in terms of sales and decided to check popular feedback on the mouse. "Spaceship shape", and "too heavy" probably stuck in their minds after they read it the 100th time.


I have said many times (and I am doing it again) that I want a mouse similar to this.



Sort of...


----------



## daniel0731ex

RIP Finalmouse, Deathadder, and EC1.

EC2-A might still be relevant though.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. damn...


Actually hard to see the buttons are seperate from the shell in that picture, i noticed they were when i looked on amazon.

Unless i turn my brightness all the damn way up.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> RIP Finalmouse, Deathadder, and EC1.
> 
> EC2-A might still be relevant though.


Scream to switch to Logitech.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Scream to switch to Logitech.


lol
could he possibly be sponsored by FM to use the scream one? or would sponsorship be known to the public?
i mean, it would just be so awkward if he wouldn't use it himself.


----------



## iceskeleton

CPate gonna go ham on some employee/Amazon for leaking this


----------



## ncck

Logitech catering to us esports people

I r happy :')


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> lol
> could he possibly be sponsored by FM to use the scream one? or would sponsorship be known to the public?
> i mean, it would just be so awkward if he wouldn't use it himself.


Emil "Heaton" Christensen was contracted to Zowie Gear. The EC1 and EC2 are named after him and he marketed the product around the world. Eventually he left to SteelSeries when he was reviving NiP. Then he left SteelSeries to make Xtrfy.

I am sure Logitech would pay Scream more than FinalMouse if they wanted him to market Logitech G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> CPate gonna go ham on some employee/Amazon for leaking this


They were showing it off at a LAN event. Then it was listed on websites. The video should be out soon if they finished it.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I am sure Logitech would pay Scream more than FinalMouse if they wanted him to market Logitech G.


Unless FinalMouse has him on contract.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Unless FinalMouse has him on contract.


Signing with those liars is directly comparable to selling your soul to the devil.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Unless FinalMouse has him on contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Signing with those liars is directly comparable to selling your soul to the devil.
Click to expand...

Essence of LIFE, you will always be someone's servant







.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Finalmouse's strategy will be the same thing it has always been, lie.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Signing with those liars is directly comparable to selling your soul to the devil.


Holy hell Alya, you hate FinalMouse with a burning passion


----------



## AuraDesruu

So happy I didnt pre order the G Pro.
I'm so hyped for this beauty.
MSRP?


----------



## Maximillion

Logi going in for the kill and they don't need no help.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> So happy I didnt pre order the G Pro.
> I'm so hyped for this beauty.
> MSRP?


£59.99 with free shipping on Amazon for the wired version.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Ok well Logitech is my favorite I'm a fanboy yes I am we all are at this point where do I sign


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> £59.99 with free shipping on Amazon for the wired version.


wow kill me
78 dollars
to pre order or not to pre order?
My mind says no but my card says go for it


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> wow kill me
> 78 dollars
> to pre order or not to pre order?
> My mind says no but my card says go for it


No your mind's telling you no, but your body... Your body is tellin you YEAH


----------



## aayman_farzand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> wow kill me
> 78 dollars
> to pre order or not to pre order?
> My mind says no but my card says go for it


It will probably be $60 in the US, pricing is usually 1:1 regardless of currency.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> No your mind's telling you no, but your body... Your body is tellin you YEAH


I am contemplating buying the wireless G403.









Right now I use two mice at a time. I have a Zowie and a G100s. I connect one for gaming and the other for desktop. I like to use the G100s on the desktop because it weighs 66g -- almost feels like a cheap wireless mouse. So buying the wireless G403 is convenient if I can easily remove the battery.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Holy hell Alya, you hate FinalMouse with a burning passion


Yup, I have no tolerance for liars.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> It will probably be $60 in the US, pricing is usually 1:1 regardless of currency.


I hope so
I would shell out the money easily if it was 60.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> I hope so
> I would shell out the money easily if it was 60.


I would too if I decide to get the wired version. I have $60 reserved for a new mouse worthy of it.

It would be funny if the G403 is as light as the Pro.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> My god Logitech...
> 
> We already know Ino already has this...maybe he could drop some hints on release date.


Bottom of both pages say september 1st


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Metal spring tensioning system again too.


----------



## coldc0ffee




----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> Bottom of both pages say september 1st


They should of made a big/hyped commercial announcement of the Pro and G403 at the same time. They could have dropped a bomb. Imagine you wake up to the Pro and the G403 in your face rather than a stream screenshot from a LAN and a cellphone picture from a LAN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Metal spring tensioning system again too.


Spring tension buttons, 10g removable weight, separate button piece, 3366, braided cable, nicely shaped mouse feet, wired or wireless versions, probably 90-104g.


----------



## discoprince

welp deff getting this after seeing the pics. logi taking all my money.

between this and the g pro im all set.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> They should of made a big/hyped commercial announcement of the Pro and G403 at the same time. They could have dropped a bomb. Imagine you wake up to the Pro and the G403 in your face rather than a stream screenshot from a LAN and a cellphone picture from a LAN.
> Spring tension buttons, 10g removable weight, separate button piece, 3366, braided cable, nicely shaped mouse feet, wired or wireless versions, probably 90-104g.


Logitech on point.

Where in the dickens is Cpate.


----------



## IceAero

I've been critical of Logitech for a long time...

When the MX500 came out in 2002, my one and only reaction was "w t f is this shape"

When the G9 came out in 2007, I said, again, "w t f is this shape?!"

When the g303 came out, well, you get the idea.

It's 2016, and I think Logitech is listening.


----------



## AnimalK

I am a weak weak man.


----------



## Bucake

shame about the (removable) weight. i think 0 people would miss it.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> Bottom of both pages say september 1st


Yea i saw that but I assumed that's a mistake.


----------



## ImJLu

Wired one looks almost perfect. Exactly what I've been waiting years for.

Too bad it doesn't have the G502 unlockable scroll feature.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> shame about the (removable) weight. i think 0 people would miss it.


A lot of people will complain the mouse is too light. At 90g people will consider it super light.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> welp deff getting this after seeing the pics. logi taking all my money.
> 
> between this and the g pro im all set.


The Pro would be so much more appealing if it was 70g.

I rather buy the G403 because the shape looks better and it probably weighs 6g more.


----------



## Klopfer

it seems to be soon calling which shape u prefer? take a G Pro or G403








Edit: U wanna wireless? take a G900 or G403


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Holy ****. Logitech is the only company pushing mice forward. This is definitely my next buy


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> They should of made a big/hyped commercial announcement of the Pro and G403 at the same time. They could have dropped a bomb. Imagine you wake up to the Pro and the G403 in your face rather than a stream screenshot from a LAN and a cellphone picture from a LAN.
> Spring tension buttons, 10g removable weight, separate button piece, 3366, braided cable, nicely shaped mouse feet, wired or wireless versions, probably 90-104g.


That would have been awesome but for me the time between leak and launch is a magical time where anything can happen and its a time honored tradition to get my hopes up incredibly high so that when they fall back to earth they land with a resounding KERsplat sound.


----------



## arandomguy

Might be a minority in this but I wish it still retained the finger buttons, which were out of the way yet usable (and would be useful) for me. But I guess the trade off here might have been weight savings.


----------



## fatmario

haha so many people were wrong in this thread saying it was Ambidextrous Mice from first picture, 518,g400 shape can't fool from my eye after using it for so long time. glad we got clear picture though. This will be legendary mouse.


----------



## hza

Haha popups, you always contradict yourself when you start to write on something after all these years. You try to write some bs you have no clue about and after you get more infos you change your mind immediately.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> Haha popups, you always contradict yourself when you start to write on something after all these years. You try to write some bs you have no clue about and after you get more infos you change your mind immediately.


Reference?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> KERsplat sound.


The sound of my hopes and dreams after the half year wait for this mouse.

I'd rather have the G200 be the wireless mouse out of the two.


----------



## Melan

Damn. Now I have to actually try this one too before getting G Pro.

Also RIP zowie EC.


----------



## zeflow

This is impressive by Logitech, just wow. I hope the wired version is 89g plus 10 optional. I'm curious to see the dimensions as well.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Yeah, on the bright side this is pretty much Logitech toying with Kingsis's hopes and dreams. Which I find amusing.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> The sound of my hopes and dreams after the half year wait for this mouse.
> 
> I'd rather have the G200 be the wireless mouse out of the two.


the 89g wired version doesn't do it for you? bummer. On the bright side there's always the FM:S1


----------



## whiteweazel21

Makes things complicated. I was thinking of getting a g900, have a Pro preordered...now I'd probably skip the g900, but do I get this one wired, wireless, or both? With all the mice I bought these last 3 months I could buy a gtx 1070 what am I doing lol


----------



## Melan

One of us
One of us
One of us


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> the 89g wired version doesn't do it for you? bummer. On the bright side there's always the FM:S1


Nah the Finalmouse would never work for me. Even if it somehow did I would never, ever, buy it. Anyway, I've bought and used enough mice(r.i.p. closet space) to know what shape works for *me.* That's all.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Makes things complicated. I was thinking of getting a g900, have a Pro preordered...now I'd probably skip the g900, but do I get this one wired, wireless, or both? With all the mice I bought these last 3 months I could buy a gtx 1070 what am I doing lol


wired


----------



## Aricil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> you know what would be great? The g403 being a g402 without sniper button and the thumb ledge with 3366 and standart dpi button placement. sub 90g weight.
> 
> i didnt find the g402 bad at all (except the ledges) could be a little wider but it felt better than the g303 g502 g400 g500 etc shapes Imo.
> 
> dont get the hype for the mx518 g400 shape at all, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just hope after releasing the tiny g pro. they release a mid size ambi (WMOish shaped or whatever) with the 3366 and button spring system.


I'd be cool with the G402 being exactly the same as it is, except shave off like 10-15 grams and it'd be pretty much perfect. Throw in the 3366 and I'd love it. I used it as my daily driver for months, but in the past little bit I've been getting more and more into CS GO so I've shelved it in favor of the Nixeus Revel.


----------



## AuraDesruu

I love capitalism. The competition that will come out after the release of the G pro and G403 will be great. Let's see what FM, Razer, and zowie are going to pull off this year?
FM might finally release there mice?
Razer might finally upgrade the deathadder's sensor and put onboard memory?
Zowie refresh with 3360?
The excitement


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> wired


But right now I have all wired mice around 85g. It'd be more interesting to try a 104g mouse wireless...but idk. I don't want like a 140g mouse, but I play with higher sensitivity than normal so I think maybe ~100g would be interesting to try. Then try a wired version if I'm in love. We'll see haha

I think it might be GGEZ for all the other companies. Logitech offering the best sensor and now have some good shapes finally. I like the g303 but man it's hard to grip even with my little grip mod.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> I love capitalism. The competition that will come out after the release of the G pro and G403 will be great. Let's see what FM, Razer, and zowie are going to pull off this year?
> FM might finally release there mice?
> Razer might finally upgrade the deathadder's sensor and put onboard memory?
> Zowie refresh with 3360?
> The excitement


FM -> Haha nope.
Razer -> Possibly.
Zowie -> They're gonna need a lot more than just a sensor upgrade...


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> [...] Let's see what FM, Razer, and zowie are going to pull off this year? [...]


Razer already started releasing some great new products like a mouse pad with LED lights.


----------



## Falkentyne

Chris Pate probably just got someone's head over at Amazon for fragging practice, I bet.

I wonder what mouse is better now?
G900 for pure ambidextrous?
G403 wired for right handed pro gamers?
G403 wireless for laptop users and casuals?

What else is left?
So with these new mice, where exactly does the G900 fit?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

*Logitech*:

_"OH THAT'S ADORABLE! It looks like you carved yourselves out a little niche part of the peripheral market!"
_
*Kingsis:*

_"Y-yes"
_
*Logitech:*

_"There's one problem though!"_

*Kingsis:*

_"W-what's that!?"_

*Logitech:*

"*I WANT IT.*"

I'm fine with this.


----------



## Ickz

I'm so happy Logitech ditched the cringy, wannabe-"cool" spaceship aesthetic. Love the look of this and the g pro.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Chris Pate probably just got someone's head over at Amazon for fragging practice, I bet.
> 
> I wonder what mouse is better now?
> G900 for pure ambidextrous?
> G403 wired for right handed pro gamers?
> G403 wireless for laptop users and casuals?
> 
> What else is left?
> So with these new mice, where exactly does the G900 fit?


The G900 is the category that the G502 is in. Lots of features at a big price.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Chris Pate probably just got someone's head over at Amazon for fragging practice, I bet.
> 
> I wonder what mouse is better now?
> G900 for pure ambidextrous?
> G403 wired for right handed pro gamers?
> G403 wireless for laptop users and casuals?
> 
> What else is left?
> So with these new mice, where exactly does the G900 fit?


I doubt that logi is too upset at amazon. They were planning on revealing it at their "special event" at pax tomorrow (probably) https://twitter.com/LogitechG and the fire can only spread so fast. It will still be a surprise to many. What's left is the wireless, rgb g503 with the g900 scroll wheel, adjustable weight and full on thumb rest. Not my cup of tea but many will like it.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Pre-order when? ?

PS: can we summon CPete here? ?


----------



## Poodle

So if G Pro is god mouse, then G403 is ?

Thoughts?

- Master of the Universe mouse
- UberGod mouse
- god of god mice
- Ethernity mouse
- perfect mouse
- real final mouse


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> So if G Pro is god mouse, then G403 is ?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - Master of the Universe mouse
> - UberGod mouse
> - god of god mice
> - Ethernity mouse
> - perfect mouse
> - real final mouse


The one above all mouse. ez


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> So if G Pro is god mouse, then G403 is ?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - Master of the Universe mouse
> - UberGod mouse
> - god of god mice
> - Ethernity mouse
> - perfect mouse
> - real final mouse


Not sure what the issue is.

If you prefer a small, lightweight, ambidextrous mouse..... G PRO.

If you prefer a little bit bigger, more ergonomic right hand mouse.... G403.

If you are not sure, try both and see which one fits you better, sell off or return the one you don't like.


----------



## SEJB

This just got tricky, I really like the shape of my G400s but it has felt too heavy lately which is why I've been using a g302 and while shape isn't optimal the weight is much nicer.

The G pro is not much lighter than the 403 it seems and the 403 seems to have a better shape for me.


----------



## Ickz

I'm worried that there is no lip or grip texture on the right side of the mouse. One of the reasons I could never use a deathadder (the older ones with no grip texture, at least). Loved the lip on the mx518/g400 shell.


----------



## Zakman

What's Logi's coating like on their mice? Absolutely despise Zowie's coating and I'm more a fan of Mionix/QPad's coating.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I'm worried that there is no lip or grip texture on the right side of the mouse. One of the reasons I could never use a deathadder (the older ones with no grip texture, at least). Loved the lip on the mx518/g400 shell.


The lip looks small, but still there on the right side.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I'm worried that there is no lip or grip texture on the right side of the mouse. One of the reasons I could never use a deathadder (the older ones with no grip texture, at least). Loved the lip on the mx518/g400 shell.


Never could get used to the EC1 either. Not liking the slopped right side. Goddamnit, Logitech... You were almost there.


----------



## Alya

The DA has been a pain in the butt to grip because of the glossy sides, I'm thinking of buying some gun tape and putting it on the sides of my DA.


----------



## Luminair

DRILLING HOLES IN IT TO LOWER THE WEIGHT SQUAD STARTS HERE


----------



## Alya

Lets remove the side buttons to lower the weight, remove the mouse wheel, cheese it with a drill, and maybe you can get it to 70g.


----------



## ramraze

I find the dreading-before-launch and zero IQ comments to be more worrying than the mouse itself. Hate the baseless whining .. If it turns out to be a g402/g502 replacement then that could be really nice. A lot of people will be happy.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I find the dreading-before-launch and zero IQ comments to be more worrying than the mouse itself. Hate the baseless whining


Agreed


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Oh boy slightly smaller EC1 with 3366, 90 grams and awesome main buttons!


----------



## L1nos

First they bring the much beloved g100 shape with high-end Tech, now they are intruducing the real Heir to the legendary mx5xx. Thanks Logitech


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> The DA has been a pain in the butt to grip because of the glossy sides, I'm thinking of buying some gun tape and putting it on the sides of my DA.


Been there, done that and it didn't work. The only thing that made the DA semi grippable for me was cloth bat tape or rawlings bat tape. electrical tape is a close second because it worked like a semi glossy shell.


----------



## genericcc

Haha, I doubt this will matter but those side buttons look massive. They take up half the space on the left side of the mouse.


----------



## trism

Hmm, interesting...

43 mm height is too much for me though, seems quite a massive sized mouse. So G Pro it is. MX500 style shape has a special place in my heart because I kind of used that shape for what, over 10 years? G402 wasn't off that much but this isn't even close anymore. However EC2 is a good shape too.


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Hmm, interesting...
> 
> *43 mm* height is too much for me though, *seems quite a massive sized mouse*. So G Pro it is. MX500 style shape has a special place in my heart because I kind of used that shape for what, over 10 years? G402 wasn't off that much but this isn't even close anymore. However EC2 is a good shape too.


Isnt EC2-A also same height?


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Isnt EC2-A also same height?


Probably, about. It's too big for me and that's why I don't use it. The shape itself is fine though, just mentioned that







Somehow the MX500 shape works in my claw grip just fine but EC2 does not really.


----------



## Zakman

I'm fine with the height but 68mm width seems a bit too excessive for a mouse that's only 124mm long. Do Logitech measure the max width or the actual grip width?


----------



## ncck

Dimensions look great to me, it's a big mouse that fills the palm that isn't very long like the rival was very long

I'm curious if the little plastic piece that holds the weight can be kept off or of it will cause scratching, that's the only thing i would have removed from final product.

As for zowie I don't think they can do anything to compete. G400 shape was huge competitor in the early CSS scene and tf2 / arena scene so many players will use this ( think ow players) they picked the right mice to upgrade for the right groups. I'm also glad there's no forced right side or insane lip that really stopped many from holding the mouse the way they wanted


----------



## v0rtex-SI

It seems that amazon has taken the mouse off the site


----------



## Melan

All participants of this thread, please proceed to Logitech Memory Wiping facility. Or if you posses all required equipment (e.g. a hammer) you may proceed with memory removal procedure on your own.


----------



## killuchen

Wow.... this mouse makes me want to cancel my G Pro preorder







damnit all!


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> All participants of this thread, please proceed to Logitech Memory Wiping facility. Or if you posses all required equipment (i.g. a hammer) you may proceed with memory removal procedure on your own.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> All participants of this thread, please proceed to Logitech Memory Wiping facility.


Melan, is now known as Agent M







.


----------



## benllok

About time Logitech!

Damn so happy to know Logitech is finally listening to critics about their past mice shape designs. I'm definitely going to buy this one. On the other hand (judging from the pictures) the only thing I'd have to complain about is the stylish finish this mouse lacks.. AM/FK ass and sides come to my mind. This is purely subjective tho, but I like my mice to have pretty sexy curves just for the looks and the wow factor.. It looks like a G900 little brother which is, well, at least for me, a little bit "crude" or "rough" in the elegant aspect. One can't just have everything I guess but I applaud them for trying and innovating

PS: I really doubt this new era of Logitech mice (shape/weight/design decisions) would have seen light of day without the influence/pressure of Cloud9 and their other pros.. I mean, it's ok if a lot of people and enthusiasts like most people here complain about a mouse company and stay away from their best offerings but your own sponsored professionals avoiding and having troubles using/adapting to your products?

Well, not anymore. This is definitely a new beginning for Logitech (in the right direction of course)


----------



## Aliandro1d

Shape looks godly will probably go for wireless version(it will probably be 4ms or so slower but meh not like u can feel it ), nice to see the g400/mx518 m1/m2 design and the ergonomics look good a less curved g400 is hype hopefully it feels closer to the 402 minus all the garbage features:thumb: looks like it will really sit in your palm considering the back is angle is high and the top is a subtle curve


----------



## TrancePlant

As a current user of the EC1-A that was going to be switching to a G-Pro...god ******* dammit Logitech.


----------



## a_ak57

Why did they have to do this at the same time as the Pro, dammit. I'm not preferential to either the G100 or G4XX type shapes so now I'm gonna be compelled to buy both and then probably waffle about which one I like more for quite some time.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Why did they have to do this at the same time as the Pro, dammit. I'm not preferential to either the G100 or G4XX type shapes so now I'm gonna be compelled to buy both and then probably waffle about which one I like more for quite some time.


You're telling me...I was fully committed to going back to a smaller ambi mouse from an EC1-A... ffs I even used my £20 off coupon to pre-order the G-Pro.

I guess the only solution is to buy both


----------



## Straszy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/172325457147?lpid=122&chn=ps&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=aud-133395220866%3Apla-75952154106&adtype=pla&poi=&googleloc=9045540&device=c&campaignid=207297426&crdt=0

LOL

someone stole this mouse or propably potato inside.


----------



## Melan

So it's 117g total.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> So it's 117g total.


How do you figure? I assume most of us won't put the added weight in.


----------



## Melan

I would leave it since I can't really stand light ergo mice. Used G500 with weights too.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I would leave it since I can't really stand light ergo mice. Used G500 with weights too.


Well, I'm with you on this one. I've always found my aim a little less jittery with a bit more weight. I've been using a g303 for a while now, and was concerned about the G Pro's light weight.


----------



## notreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/172325457147?lpid=122&chn=ps&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=aud-133395220866%3Apla-75952154106&adtype=pla&poi=&googleloc=9045540&device=c&campaignid=207297426&crdt=0
> .


*yoink*


----------



## Straszy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notreal*
> 
> *yoink*


pics from this site are on 1st page now.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notreal*
> 
> *yoink*


Expect CPate at your house in 12 hours.


----------



## Demi9OD

Identical weight to the MX518/G400/G400s. I hope the balance is good without the add on weight. If the balance is good without it, seems like would be back heavy with the weight.


----------



## Straszy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> pics from this site are on 1st page now.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Logitech-G403-Mouse-/172325457147?_trksid=p2141725.m3662.l6403

fixed link


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Identical weight to the MX518/G400/G400s. I hope the balance is good without the add on weight. If the balance is good without it, seems like would be back heavy with the weight.


This is one thing I've been wondering about too, along with the balance difference between the wired/wireless version. If the wired version is basically the same thing inside but without the battery then one of them is going to be balanced improperly.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> This is one thing I've been wondering about too, along with the balance difference between the wired/wireless version. If the wired version is basically the same thing inside but without the battery then one of them is going to be balanced improperly.


True. If they went for a middle ground, balance will probably be correct on wired+weight and wireless without weight. Provided the battery is behind the thumb/pinky grip area.


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/172325457147?lpid=122&chn=ps&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=aud-133395220866%3Apla-75952154106&adtype=pla&poi=&googleloc=9045540&device=c&campaignid=207297426&crdt=0
> 
> LOL
> 
> someone stole this mouse or propably potato inside.


someone won't be getting a review copy next time around


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Logitech-G403-Mouse-/172325457147?_trksid=p2141725.m3662.l6403
> 
> fixed link


CPate is gonna murder someone.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Logitech-G403-Mouse-/172325457147?_trksid=p2141725.m3662.l6403
> 
> fixed link


So I guess it's safe to assume it's close to 92g.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> I'm fine with the height but 68mm width seems a bit too excessive for a mouse that's only 124mm long. Do Logitech measure the max width or the actual grip width?


Generally it's the max width.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Oh boy slightly smaller EC1 with 3366, 90 grams and awesome main buttons!


I don't use the EC because of the buttons and messed up scroll wheel. However, I didn't sell it because it's the white glossy version they don't make anymore.

The G403 is likely to be the EC2 replacement.


----------



## rifraf

I'm jealous. Can I get a G..03 with the same features/price and an ambidextrous shape? Logitech please.


----------



## Hasunet

Oh man, I would have paid 2x the price on ebay for that mouse ;_: , can't waiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Twiffle

That logo on the mouse is so disturbing.. reminds me of Gigabyte XM 300


----------



## m0uz

Safe to say I'll be buying at least one of these and one G Pro


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> CPate is gonna murder someone.


I saw that. That's pretty pathetic. Logitech trusts someone to do their job and they try to make a profit off it instead....
People did the same thing with Intel EE chips too







Let's just hope Cpate finds out who the seller is.


----------



## SmashTV

I'm fairly certain the test list is short and they'd find out quick enough.

Nonetheless it's good and free publicity.


----------



## notreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Oh man, I would have paid 2x the price on ebay for that mouse ;_: , can't waiiiiiiiiit


Seller cancelled my Buy It Now - "Item no longer available". Did someone make him a better offer ...?


----------



## Melan

Yes. CPate found him and... well you know the rest. Offer for one's soul is relatively more appealing rather than 40 quid.


----------



## dutC4

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.idigitaltimes.com/logitech-g403-prodigy-wireless-mouse-review-quick-comfy-and-customizable-553897

"Priced at $100, the G403 might not be in the range for casual PC users." 'If you can't bring yourself to splurge $100, a wired version retails for $70."


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutC4*
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.idigitaltimes.com/logitech-g403-prodigy-wireless-mouse-review-quick-comfy-and-customizable-553897
> 
> "Priced at $100, the G403 might not be in the range for casual PC users." 'If you can't bring yourself to splurge $100, a wired version retails for $70."


.........................................................
Going to have to stick with the G303 a little but longer before the price drops
rip me


----------



## Melan

I really want to try that shape tbh. I used to like my EC1 evo a lot, this one might fit great as well and (most likely) G900 quality wireless for only 100? Sounds very convincing.


----------



## Demi9OD

Yeah I mean why is the G900 worth $150 over this at $100 if you want wireless?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I saw that. That's pretty pathetic. Logitech trusts someone to do their job and they try to make a profit off it instead....
> People did the same thing with Intel EE chips too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just hope Cpate finds out who the seller is.


He has a screen shot of himself on eBay lol.. idk if it's still up but it was when I checked. Probably stolen from an event or a crappy YouTube channel reviewer

We should be getting these products early >


----------



## equlix

It almost looks like Somebody at Logitech forgot to send out the memo pushing back the launch.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> It almost looks like Somebody at Logitech forgot to send out the memo pushing back the launch.


Or they decided this product was too good, and we didn't deserve it. RIP G403.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> It almost looks like Somebody at Logitech forgot to send out the memo pushing back the launch.


It almost looks like ten people at Logitech even knew the 403 existed. No early access for pros (that we know of), weird launch, no hype.
It's so strange, considering the G Pro was so heavily hyped up prior to announcement, and this HAS been announced and it looks like a sidenote that they didn't even remember to properly announce (despite being far more marketable as a medium/large ergo mouse than a small ambi).


----------



## mitavreb

Late reaction but holy cow! I am so happy.







 This is an insta-buy for me. I was seriously thinking about buying the DM Pro S because I want to use a better sensor. I was thinking if I'll be able to use a smaller mouse but thank you Logitech for thinking about us palm grip users and creating this mouse.

The dimensions are good 43mm height, 68mm width, and 124mm length. I'm a little concerned with the length because it could even be shorter than it actually is. 128mm feels right for me.

This looks so similar with the EC1-A. One part of the ec1-a that I don't like is the bottom left curve sticking out too much. Hoping this isn't the same thing with the g403.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Yeah I mean why is the G900 worth $150 over this at $100 if you want wireless?


As far as I can tell, you'd basically have to value hyper scroll, the see-saw buttons (vs spring-tension) and it being an ambi mouse. Or maybe they're gonna slash the price of the G900.

I think I've already succumbed to the idea of getting this, now to decide if I want to spring for the wireless version. I'd rather have the lower weight, but not having a cable is nice and hyperglides could probably make it feel lighter anyway (yeah I know that'd apply to the wired version too but).


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> If I could have a g502 with all 3 dpi buttons removed, the unlimited scroll mechanism removed, the sniper button removed, the weight system removed, and all the extra weight removed, that'd be my endgame mouse.).


quoting myself from 2 weeks ago. This is it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> It almost looks like ten people at Logitech even knew the 403 existed. No early access for pros (that we know of), weird launch, no hype.
> It's so strange, considering the G Pro was so heavily hyped up prior to announcement, and this HAS been announced and it looks like a sidenote that they didn't even remember to properly announce (despite being far more marketable as a medium/large ergo mouse than a small ambi).


That's named "Pro" and isn't even ambidextrous.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Yeah I mean why is the G900 worth $150 over this at $100 if you want wireless?


Hyper scroll, removable side buttons, horizontal scroll, ambidextrous, hinged main buttons, bigger, cool looking...


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> No early access for pros (that we know of)


Pretty sure Surefour is on the G403 right now. On Aug 29, he said he was testing a new mouse on stream. Everyone asked if it was the G Pro, for opinions on the G Pro etc, and he didn't comment. Plus he was on the G400s before, so it's a more logical switch


----------



## Ryusaki

He did mentioned it was the G pro a few times.... but maybe he is not allowed to speak about the G403., guess we dont know about that


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Late reaction but holy cow! I am so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an insta-buy for me. I was seriously thinking about buying the DM Pro S because I want to use a better sensor. I was thinking if I'll be able to use a smaller mouse but thank you Logitech for thinking about us palm grip users and creating this mouse.
> 
> The dimensions are good 43mm height, 68mm width, and 124mm length. I'm a little concerned with the length because it could even be shorter than it actually is. 128mm feels right for me.
> 
> This looks so similar with the EC1-A. One part of the ec1-a that I don't like is the bottom left curve sticking out too much. Hoping this isn't the same thing with the g403.


The width and height pull your fingers back the length will be OK


----------



## chr1spe

All they need now is a WMO clone. Then what will people have to complain about







.


----------



## Melan

Weight.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> He has a screen shot of himself on eBay lol.. idk if it's still up but it was when I checked. Probably stolen from an event or a crappy YouTube channel reviewer
> 
> We should be getting these products early >


I reckon it was actually stolen.

Insomnia is an event in the UK. Sold on eBay.co.uk. Yeah...

Edit: The guy lives an hour and a half drive away from the most recent Insomnia event. Not very close but not too far either.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Weight.


If the wired version is actually around 90g then the only people that will be complaining about this or the g pro weight are the people who will never be happy. There is honestly no reason imo to complain about mice 90g and below. If that isn't light enough its not the mouse's problem


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I reckon it was actually stolen.
> 
> Insomnia is an event in the UK. Sold on eBay.co.uk. Yeah...
> 
> Edit: The guy lives an hour and a half drive away from the most recent Insomnia event. Not very close but not too far either.


The better question is why would they sell it so cheap. Anyone with any knowledge of what they had and that it was unreleased probably would have asked at least 80-100$ for it. Hell you could probably get more than MSRP if you were getting it to the person before release.


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> The better question is why would they sell it so cheap. Anyone with any knowledge of what they had and that it was unreleased probably would have asked at least 80-100$ for it. Hell you could probably get more than MSRP if you were getting it to the person before release.


I reckon they didn't know, or if they did, they didn't realize how much that increased the value even for a computer mouse


----------



## m0uz

Still, the dude's a complete plonker for putting it up on ebay. If I had the balls to steal it, I'd keep it and enjoy it


----------



## Hasunet

ALL ABOARD THE G403 Traiiiiiiiiiin, lets goooo choo choo.

My wallet is ready, :3


----------



## m0uz




----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> It almost looks like ten people at Logitech even knew the 403 existed. No early access for pros (that we know of), weird launch, no hype.
> It's so strange, considering the G Pro was so heavily hyped up prior to announcement, and this HAS been announced and it looks like a sidenote that they didn't even remember to properly announce (despite being far more marketable as a medium/large ergo mouse than a small ambi).


How come? Small ambi mice with good sensors are super rare, large ergos however are everywhere.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> How come? Small ambi mice with good sensors are super rare, large ergos however are everywhere.


There's a reason for that. Ergos are far more appealing to the average consumer, hence the overflow of such mice.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> There's a reason for that. Ergos are far more appealing to the average consumer, hence the overflow of such mice.


Are they? There have been plenty of extremely popular ambi shapes. Kinzu, Xai/Sensei, Rival 100, FK, ZA, G100s, g1, g3, mx300, WMO have all been fairly to very popular at one point of time or another. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like at one point in time the Xai/Sensei was one of the most popular mice in CS. There are certainly a lot of players that have used one at one point or another. Its not small, but its definitely not ergo.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Weight.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Are they? There have been plenty of extremely popular ambi shapes. Kinzu, Xai/Sensei, Rival 100, FK, ZA, G100s, g1, g3, mx300, WMO have all been fairly to very popular at one point of time or another. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like at one point in time the Xai/Sensei was one of the most popular mice in CS. There are certainly a lot of players that have used one at one point or another. Its not small, but its definitely not ergo.


Those are all quite popular, but consider that Logitech G's best selling mouse was the G502, and that the most popular gaming mouse right now is probably the Deathadder.
Meanwhile, the G303 didn't seem to sell very well, and you can't assume most potential buyers who decided against it were concerned about things like sensor rattle.


----------



## RealSteelH6

^ lens rattle.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Are they? There have been plenty of extremely popular ambi shapes. Kinzu, Xai/Sensei, Rival 100, FK, ZA, G100s, g1, g3, mx300, WMO have all been fairly to very popular at one point of time or another. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like at one point in time the Xai/Sensei was one of the most popular mice in CS. There are certainly a lot of players that have used one at one point or another. Its not small, but its definitely not ergo.


It's rare to see a Kinzu. The Sensei was popular at one point because of contracts and marketing, but now it's rare to hear about or see a Sensei/Xai. The Rival 100 looks like a flop.

The G100s, G1, G3 type mice don't really have much of a following outside of Asia from what I have seen.

The FK is probably more popular than any ambidextrous mouse from SteelSeries at this point. The ZA seems to be a flop.

The WMO is by far the most popular mouse out of all the mice you mentioned. It appears you are more likely to see someone own a WMO than a Kinzu, Sensei/Xai or Rival 100.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Those are all quite popular, but consider that Logitech G's best selling mouse was the G502, and that the most popular gaming mouse right now is probably the Deathadder.
> Meanwhile, the G303 didn't seem to sell very well, and you can't assume most potential buyers who decided against it were concerned about things like sensor rattle.


The G303 had a very polarizing shape that isn't similar to anything else besides the G302 though. Also if you consider international sales I think the G100s probably sold more units than the G502. Well I'm almost certain it did over its entire life, but idk about just in the past 2 years the g502 has been out. I wouldn't be surprised if the G100s is the most sold "gaming" mouse all time worldwide, but I would certainly think it is top 5 or so. Also if we are talking about "pro" gaming which is definitely the target of the G Pro I don't think the DA is the most popular at least in CS. It is probably the EC2, but could be any of the Zowie models. Most of the ergo users only use the EC2 while there are also a lot of pros using the ZA11-13, and FK2. I don't think the EC1 or FK1 are really popular, but they also have some people using them. I would say that if you added up all the ZAs and FKs vs all the ECs the ECs would be less used though.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It's rare to see a Kinzu. The Sensei was popular at one point because of contracts and marketing, but now it's rare to hear about or see a Sensei/Xai. The Rival 100 looks like a flop.
> 
> The G100s, G1, G3 type mice don't really have much of a following outside of Asia from what I have seen.
> 
> The FK is probably more popular than any ambidextrous mouse from SteelSeries at this point. The ZA seems to be a flop.
> 
> The WMO is by far the most popular mouse out of all the mice you mentioned. It appears you are more likely to see someone own a WMO than a Kinzu, Sensei/Xai or Rival 100.


Kinzus are rare now, but I thought they used to be fairly popular. Many teams have sponsorship deals still, but Astralis which is one of the top teams that doesn't have a sponsorship deal has someone using a Rival 100 and Snax from VP does as well though they are sponsored. I really don't see the ZA as a flop. off the top of my head Coldzera, S1mple, and Hiko all use the ZA. I'm sure there are plenty others, but those are some very large names from different regions. Tons of people seem to buy mice because they are what x, y, or z pro players uses it seems.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> ^ lens rattle.


My bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> The G303 had a very polarizing shape that isn't similar to anything else besides the G302 though. Also if you consider international sales I think the G100s probably sold more units than the G502. Well I'm almost certain it did over its entire life, but idk about just in the past 2 years the g502 has been out. I wouldn't be surprised if the G100s is the most sold "gaming" mouse all time worldwide, but I would certainly think it is top 5 or so. Also if we are talking about "pro" gaming which is definitely the target of the G Pro I don't think the DA is the most popular at least in CS. It is probably the EC2, but could be any of the Zowie models. Most of the ergo users only use the EC2 while there are also a lot of pros using the ZA11-13, and FK2. I don't think the EC1 or FK1 are really popular, but they also have some people using them. I would say that if you added up all the ZAs and FKs vs all the ECs the ECs would be less used though.


We're talking about the average consumer, not pro players. The sales of Zowie mouse combined are probably half that of all DA sales. The average buyer has no idea who Zowie are.


----------



## chr1spe

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> My bad.
> We're talking about the average consumer, not pro players. The sales of Zowie mouse combined are probably half that of all DA sales. The average buyer has no idea who Zowie are.


I probably should have put that differently. I don't think Logitech are targeting pros, but they are targeting the crowd that wants to use what pros use. Basically they want to compete with Zowie in the hltv "what mouse should I use" threads were people say get a zowie because that is what pros use.

Edit: Also plenty of people dislike the g502, but that is probably one of the more popular mice with general "gamers". Combining all DAs I'm sure those have sold more, but i wouldn't be surprised if the G502 had more sales in the past 2 years. You have to think about what the target audience for a specific mouse is to even begin to understand why these companies do the things they do.


----------



## m0uz

Plot twist: OP stole it


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Plot twist: OP stole it


He's a criminal genuis. Well except that the price was far too low.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> He's a criminal genuis. Well except that the price was far too low.


No, that's his cover! He's appearing to not know much about mice by selling it at a low price


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> .
> I probably should have put that differently. I don't think Logitech are targeting pros, but they are targeting the crowd that wants to use what pros use. Basically they want to compete with Zowie in the hltv "what mouse should I use" threads were people say get a zowie because that is what pros use.
> 
> Edit: Also plenty of people dislike the g502, but that is probably one of the more popular mice with general "gamers". Combining all DAs I'm sure those have sold more, but i wouldn't be surprised if the G502 had more sales in the past 2 years. You have to think about what the target audience for a specific mouse is to even begin to understand why these companies do the things they do.


Yeah, that makes sense. It just seems that the G Pro is being pushed harder than the 403 is by a mile despite it's more niche appeal.
And even when it comes to e-sports marketing, shapes like the 403's are far more used by pros than small ambi mice. Despite Logitech's "Pro Gaming" angle, I wouldn't be surprised if the 403 is more widely used by CS players.


----------



## ncck

Pretty sure this is the guy who took it lol, he had this picture on e-bay (if this random picture isn't allowed then just delete it)


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The G100s, G1, G3 type mice don't really have much of a following outside of Asia from what I have seen.


Well asian competitive gaming market is heavily skewed towards lol and the likes. And lol is barely playable with claw and palm grips, at least if you're playing on a high level.


----------



## a_ak57

Conspiracy theory: logitech put up the listing and sold it to themselves just because they find it amusing to see us sleuth out everything related to their mice and then go nuts about it.


----------



## m0uz




----------



## Bucake

he stole the shirt too i bet


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense. It just seems that the G Pro is being pushed harder than the 403 is by a mile despite it's more niche appeal.
> And even when it comes to e-sports marketing, shapes like the 403's are far more used by pros than small ambi mice. Despite Logitech's "Pro Gaming" angle, I wouldn't be surprised if the 403 is more widely used by CS players.


Well until recently none of the hype or pushing for the G Pro was by them. That was just seen at a lan relatively early, though apparently months after it was first given out to some for testing. They don't mention anything until official release. It seems like this mouse was set to be released, but is being delayed or something. I'm sure there will be plenty of pushing and hype creating once it is officially announced.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> he stole the shirt too i bet


No wonder it's so wrinkled.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> he stole the shirt too i bet


Waldo would like his shirt back.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Conspiracy theory: logitech put up the listing and sold it to themselves just because they find it amusing to see us sleuth out everything related to their mice and then go nuts about it.


*glances at side of page to make sure CPate isn't watching*


----------



## Melan

Just fyi, I'm certain you can change a setting to make your username to not appear in viewing list. CPate is always watching.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> *glances at side of page to make sure CPate isn't watching*


I don't see him. Jude is here though







.

must be a hard time for FM seeing all these other mice beat them to the punch.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I don't see him. Jude is here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> must be a hard time for FM seeing all these other mice beat them to the punch.


Probably needs to steal some marketing buzzwords.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Probably needs to steal some marketing buzzwords.


"Your inventory is already full".


----------



## m0uz

The amount of theft in this thread is unacceptable


----------



## Melan

Yes, it needs more of it.


----------



## ImJLu

release this **** already logi


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> release this **** already logi


relax there buddy we're still waiting for the g pro to ship


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I don't see him. Jude is here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> must be a hard time for FM seeing all these other mice beat them to the punch.


Probably like 'aww hell...HEY GUYS WE NEED TO HURRY....like for real this time' lol

Logitech is on some eminem ish 'new kids on the block suck a lotta ....' Lol


----------



## kevinnz

You know you are obsessed when you translate a spanish webpage on the g403 to read about it.

"I am very happy with my G303 I caught offer *40 turkeys*, coming from a G502.
This looks good, but somewhat expensive if it is of 49 € would be ideal.

My Logitech have always done very well, but it is true that some are too expensive."

http://www.mediavida.com/foro/hard-soft/logitech-g403-prodigy-sin-cable-567450


----------



## equlix

The large gap between anouncment and launch of the g pro makes a bit more sense if they are launching the pro and g403 within 30ish days of each other. Hopefully this means an October launch for the 403.


----------



## texni

Quote:


> The Logitech G403 Prodigy Gaming Mouse, Logitech G213 Prodigy RGB Gaming Keyboard and Logitech G231 Prodigy Gaming Headset are expected to be available in the U.S. and Europe beginning September 2016. All three products have a suggested retail price of $69.99.
> 
> In Europe, the Logitech G403 Prodigy Gaming Mouse has a suggested retail price of €69.99, the Logitech G213 RGB Gaming Keyboard has a suggested retail price of €79.99 and the Logitech G231 Gaming Headset has a suggested retail price of €59.99.
> 
> The Logitech G403 Prodigy Wireless Gaming Mouse is also expected to be available in the U.S. and Europe beginning September 2016 for a suggested retail price of $99.99 and €119.


http://betanews.com/2016/09/01/logitech-g-prodigy-gaming/


----------



## coldc0ffee

hope they just boom relase this thing like next week, packaging is finalized and hell amazon already had a product page thrown together its ready in my eyes


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texni*
> 
> http://betanews.com/2016/09/01/logitech-g-prodigy-gaming/


keyboard too? um hello mr banker imma need all my accounts cleared out
edit: nvm that keyboard isnt what i expected. still ready for the mouse tho


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> keyboard too? um hello mr banker imma need all my accounts cleared out
> edit: nvm that keyboard isnt what i expected. still ready for the mouse tho


Yeah, I'm confused by the other products. A 70$ rubber dome keyboard and a 70$ version of the g240s which aren't great and are currently like 35$?


----------



## daniel0731ex

Why are they designating their top-of-the-line mouse as casual?


----------



## coldc0ffee

I think this was a dumb move as far as the keyboard and headset are concerned. I was hoping for a less crappy G410 keyboard but instead get a rubber dome...uhhhh...ok no thanks....but hey at least the mouse looks amazing....but why put the mouse in such a perceptively degrading category with the other two crap products for "casuals"


----------



## SeanyC

If this is being marketed as casual, maybe it won't have a 3366? Hope that is not the case, shape looks really good.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> If this is being marketed as casual, maybe it won't have a 3366? Hope that is not the case, shape looks really good.


Metal spring button tension system and 3366 are confirmed for the g403, It's basically a ergo g pro but it has an optional weight


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Metal spring button tension system and 3366 are confirmed for the g403, It's basically a ergo g pro but it has an optional weight


Ooooh nice. Where was this confirmed, I must have missed it.


----------



## ImJLu

Quote:


> September 2016
> 
> $69.99


My hype is in full force right now.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> Ooooh nice. Where was this confirmed, I must have missed it.


On the amazon page which was taken down


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Metal spring button tension system and 3366 are confirmed for the g403, It's basically a ergo g pro but it has an optional weight
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh nice. Where was this confirmed, I must have missed it.
Click to expand...

It was mentioned in the marketing blurb that was on the product's page while it was on the Amazon.co.uk site. I made a screenshot of that page:

http://i.imgur.com/dx3E1G6.png


----------



## daniel0731ex

??

The page is still up:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-G403%C2%A0Prodigy-Wireless-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01KT8D7HK/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-G403-Prodigy-Wired-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01KT8D7FM/


----------



## deepor

Huh, it was gone when I looked at it 12 hours ago or so.


----------



## SeanyC

Awesome, thanks for confirming


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Huh, it was gone when I looked at it 12 hours ago or so.


I think that's a new page/link - it was definitely gone on the old link


----------



## M1st

8x? 1000/125? Really? They use it as marketing thingy?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> 8x? 1000/125? Really? They use it as marketing thingy?


well yeah 8x better than zowie is what they're really trying to say


----------



## trism

Well that's one way to state the 1 kHz report rate. 8x FASTER!

Why is this cheaper than the G Pro though?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Well that's one way to state the 1 kHz report rate. 8x FASTER!
> 
> Why is this cheaper than the G Pro though?


Because people complained that the Pro is too expensive for what it is.


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I don't see him. Jude is here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> must be a hard time for FM seeing all these other mice beat them to the punch.




They had MONTHS of lead time before all these other companies and they dropped the ball. Noone else to blame but themselves. They'd be swimming in cash if they released in April like they originally planned on it.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> well yeah 8x better than zowie is what they're really trying to say


They should've mention omrons then.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> They should've mention omrons then.


Click latency has nothing to do with the switch type. Zowie just has somewhat bad firmware in that respect. Some day they will probably fix the firmware and release a new version of the mouse. I'm pretty sure Zowie can only make 1 change to the mouse at a time though. They don't seem capable of fixing multiple issues at once.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I think that's a new page/link - it was definitely gone on the old link


Same links. I just checked my old LTT post. Maybe they realized it was pointless to waste the hype and pull down the page for only two or three days?


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> ??
> 
> The page is still up:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-G403%C2%A0Prodigy-Wireless-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01KT8D7HK/
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-G403-Prodigy-Wired-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01KT8D7FM/


Logitech could have released just one version of this mouse where the battery is removable but it would prolly been hella expensive.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Logitech could have released just one version of this mouse where the battery is removable but it would prolly been hella expensive.


Making the battery removable without opening the mouse also probably would have added weight. For one thing you would need a place to hold the battery. For another the wireless circuitry itself probably adds at least 5 grams. Maybe a bit less as there are some very small wireless chips, but I'm sure it adds something. Adding a battery compartment would probably add more weight. Anyway I could easily see having a removable battery wireless mouse require 10g more than a wired mouse or more total.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Click latency has nothing to do with the switch type. Zowie just has somewhat bad firmware in that respect. Some day they will probably fix the firmware and release a new version of the mouse. I'm pretty sure Zowie can only make 1 change to the mouse at a time though. They don't seem capable of fixing multiple issues at once.


I know about that. But when someone wants to show that they're better than Zowie, they should mention omron switches. Cuz Zowie is the only major brand that uses huano for M1 and M2.


----------



## mitavreb

@chr1spe You're right. I wasn't thinking about the weight thing, would probably be over a 100 grams even without the battery.


----------



## jerryd00d

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://betanews.com/2016/09/01/logitech-g-prodigy-gaming/

Heres a cached version of that betanews article with pricing


----------



## Dreyka

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-G403-Prodigy-Wired-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01KT8D7FM

124 x 68 x 43 mm

PMW3366 (12000 CPI)

Spring Tension buttons

10g removable weight.

*ALL HAIL LOGITECH. KING OF GAMING MICE.*


----------



## Pulkovnick

i have found 2 "tests" of this mous*es* (in German):

http://www.gameswelt.de/logitech-g403-prodigy-gaming-maus/test/im-test-kabel-und-wireless-version,264130

https://www.computerbase.de/2016-09/logitech-g403-prodigy-maus-pmw-3366-kommt-mit-und-ohne-kabel/

It says it will come in 2 versions: "basic" - 90g + 10g weight and wireless 107g + 10g weight
Price respectively 80 and 120 Euro in Europe


----------



## Dreyka

107g for a wireless mouse is impressive. I'd ditch the cord for that though it's not my preferred shape (wireless pro gaming mouse plz Logitech).


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulkovnick*
> 
> i have found 2 "tests" of this mous*es* (in German):
> 
> http://www.gameswelt.de/logitech-g403-prodigy-gaming-maus/test/im-test-kabel-und-wireless-version,264130
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/2016-09/logitech-g403-prodigy-maus-pmw-3366-kommt-mit-und-ohne-kabel/
> 
> It says it will come in 2 versions: "basic" - 90g + 10g weight and wireless 107g + 10g weight
> Price respectively 80 and 120 Euro in Europe


Well I don't like ergos, but this seems like a EC killer to me at 90g.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> *ALL HAIL LOGITECH. KING OF GAMING MICE.*


This model actually reminds me of a Zowie EC1-A or EC2-A







.

What gives Logitech, copying other competitors models then calling it your own, unique design philosophy here mostly perpetrated by Gangster-styled Corporations







.


----------



## zeflow

Def EC killer. Its as wide/tall as an ec1, and in between the lengths of the ec1 and 2.

Those rubber sides actually look amazing compared to the textured grips other companies put on their mice.


----------



## justnvc

Keyboard G213: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-Prodigy-Lighting-Keyboard-International/dp/B01KT8D5SG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1472781027&sr=8-6&keywords=g213

Wired G403: http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse?wt.ac=g403
Wireless G403: http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g403-prodigy-wireless-gaming-mouse?wt.ac=g403wireless
Headset G231: http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g231-prodigy-gaming-headset?wt.ac=g231

I'm so confused, is this a budget line or what? Marketing seems all over the place.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Yea pretty much what's been talked about in the thread thus far.

It's what SS shoulda done with the 700..take notes SS.


----------



## zeflow

I don't understand the prodigy line either, it seems to be marketed as budget but they have the tension buttons, 3366, and it come wireless?? Not sure.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I don't understand the prodigy line either, it seems to be marketed as budget but they have the tension buttons, 3366, and it come wireless?? Not sure.


No idea.

Maybe they haven't promoted it much cause they thought people wouldn't care? Maybe they literally wanted to surprise people? It really doesn't make sense & maybe that's what they wanted. Lol


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> They should've mention omrons then.


The Huanos in the 3310 Zowie mice feel better than the Chinese Omrons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> This model actually reminds me of a Zowie EC1-A or EC2-A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What gives Logitech, copying other competitors models then calling it your own, unique design philosophy here mostly perpetrated by Gangster-styled Corporations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have been waiting for a better EC mouse. I chose the EC over the DeathAdder because for me it was better, but I wanted something better than the EC, the G403 looks like that.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

idgi. what's the purpose of the G213?
Quote:


> The Huanos in the 3310 Zowie mice feel better than the Chinese Omrons.


Better than those 5m D2F-01F's made in China then sorted in Japan?


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I don't understand the prodigy line either, it seems to be marketed as budget but they have the tension buttons, 3366, and it come wireless?? Not sure.


I guess the wireless version is supposed to be a budget g900. Its cheaper and doesn't have the tilt wheel or hyperscroll. Same weight, but simpler design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The Huanos in the 3310 Zowie mice feel better than the Chinese Omrons.


That is preference I would say, though I haven't used them in anything other than Zowie. Zowie clicks feel awful to me, but I think that is mostly the shell.


----------



## kicksome

im throwing money at the screen. Lots of those posts say be available at the start of september, but that sounds a bit optimistic doesnt it? considering theres been no official work from logitech? idk


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Better than those 5m D2F-01F's made in China then sorted in Japan?


Wasn't that already clarified by Omron Japan in an email inquiry?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> No idea.
> 
> Maybe they haven't promoted it much cause they thought people wouldn't care? Maybe they literally wanted to surprise people? It really doesn't make sense & maybe that's what they wanted. Lol


Ask the new e-sports guy from Logitech G.






I wonder if that blurred out that monitor because it's showing the G403.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> im throwing money at the screen. Lots of those posts say be available at the start of september, but that sounds a bit optimistic doesnt it? considering theres been no official work from logitech? idk


The Amazon page said September 1.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Wasn't that already clarified by Omron Japan in an email inquiry?
> Ask the new e-sports guy from Logitech G.


I'm on it bosss!


----------



## CPate

It's not a budget line. It's straightforward and uncomplicated but has our best technology. It's aimed at a different customer than, say, the 502. People who don't want a ton of buttons and weights and stuff.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Wasn't that already clarified by Omron Japan in an email inquiry?


omron c rep. as if he'd say anything else.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> This model actually reminds me of a Zowie EC1-A or EC2-A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What gives Logitech, copying other competitors models then calling it your own, unique design philosophy here mostly perpetrated by Gangster-styled Corporations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


"Logitech, why are you making dumb shapes like the G303 and G502? Just use tried and true designs."
"Logitech, why are you copying designs? Go make your own!"


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> idgi. what's the purpose of the G213?


Another membrane model keyboard that looks similar to their G810 series (the give away is the water proofing keys which can only be done via Silicone/Rubber).

So in fact giving the poor people the look of using a Romer-G switched keyboard but only fooling themselves with a cheaper, membrane rubbish.

Romer-G can never be water proofed due to increased costs involved, which doesn't appear to be applied here with the G213.


----------



## zeflow

Thank you Chris, for the clarification.


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's not a budget line. It's straightforward and uncomplicated but has our best technology. It's aimed at a different customer than, say, the 502. People who don't want a ton of buttons and weights and stuff.


pretty much what ive always wanted.
Was there a firm release date for the g403 yet?


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's not a budget line. It's straightforward and uncomplicated but has our best technology. It's aimed at a different customer than, say, the 502. People who don't want a ton of buttons and weights and stuff.


Thanks for the answer, explains a lot. Any details on release dates?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> Was there a firm release date for the g403 yet?


Right now.

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Is the mouse useable with the back cover removed?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's aimed at a different customer than, say, the 502. People who don't want a ton of buttons and weights and stuff.


Good you've finally seen the light in burying that awful abortion known as the G502 series.

Maybe it would be better to simply tip all the remaining stock piles of the G502 into land fill and watch future Logitech Zealots around 2032, dig them up to re-sell on Fleabay for millions each







.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Right now.
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


You BASTARD!
Thoughts?


----------



## ncck

someone just uploaded a youtube video:


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Right now.
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


That doesn't look as good as the pictures on Amazon.

Also looks like it's not an optical encoder.


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Good you've finally seen the light in burying that awful abortion known as the G502 series.


I don't know what you're talking about. G502 is our most popular gaming mouse. We are not discontinuing it.

As with every other product launch, dates cannot be concretely defined. It will launch, depending where you live, in September or October.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*


UNADULTERATED Mouse Pron, I HATE OCN with a passion now







.

Thought to buy only the G Pro series but now this pops up in my face. The G403 shall be added regardless, despite my overall hatred of Logitech Evilcorp







.

_Don't ask me why I HATE them, it's always good to hate Companies because you are always on guard and suspicious of what they do and release, into the public domain._


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That doesn't look as good as the pictures on Amazon.
> 
> Also looks like it's not an optical encoder.


It's not optical.


----------



## ncck

Was the g403 worked on with player feedback? Or just overall community feedback? Also what was the decision to add the weight in the wired version? Happy to see both products and can safely say one of these two will be my end game for a while


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's not optical.


Is Logitech moving away from optical encoders from now on? Is it a cost savings decision?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Also what was the decision to add the weight in the wired version? Happy to see both products and can safely say one of these two will be my end game for a while


I wonder if the logo area is actually a separate piece where I could remove weight from (like you can with the Zowie FK).


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's not optical.


Not saying you have to be 'happy' but you seem a bit irritated Cpate.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Was the g403 worked on with player feedback? Or just overall community feedback? Also what was the decision to add the weight in the wired version?


Suspect not all want lighter than AIR mice, floating above their mouse pads







.

Some want to add weights, as I do when there is a provision to add them.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Not saying you have to be 'happy' but you seem a bit irritated Cpate.


Maybe due to certain people here on OCN Central, who knows







.


----------



## Demi9OD

I'd pay for a 10keyless rubber dome btw, but I am probably in the minority.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Suspect not all want lighter than AIR mice, floating above their mouse pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some want to add weights, as I do when there is a provision to add them.


Those young competitive kids want their mice to glide like it's on an air hockey table. Old people have shaky hands, so they need heavy mice for better control.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I'd pay for a 10keyless rubber dome btw, but I am probably in the minority.


For me, no PS/2 no buy.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I'd pay for a 10keyless rubber dome btw, but I am probably in the minority.


I was looking for a topre 45g tkl keyboard with pbt keycaps that supports ps/2 but never found one.. although not sure what the market is for one of those probably small - maybe a nice aluminum body as well. Haven't seen any of the 'big' companies make keyboards with ps/2 support though.. call it placebo but ps/2 is so good at registering keystrokes in like every scenario.. can't imagine going back to usb


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Not saying you have to be 'happy' but you seem a bit irritated Cpate.




Honestly though it's pretty irritating to get 99% of the way to a product launch and have random missteps diminish the impact. Leaks do not build hype - they cause significant issues with regard to press embargoes and can make reviews very rushed and incomplete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Was the g403 worked on with player feedback? Or just overall community feedback? Also what was the decision to add the weight in the wired version? Happy to see both products and can safely say one of these two will be my end game for a while




We talked to lots of people at all skill levels. This has been in the works for a long time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Is Logitech moving away from optical encoders from now on? Is it a cost savings decision?
> I wonder if the logo area is actually a separate piece where I could remove weight from (like you can with the Zowie FK).


Logo area can be removed if you want to void your warranty.

We found people liked the feel of the mechanical encoder more. Plus you can't illuminate an optical wheel.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Old people have shaky hands, so they need heavy mice for better control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, no PS/2 no buy.


Listen here you young whipper-snapper, we can still give you lot a good pasting in Deus Ex and Ultima 2







.

At least you see the common sense of still sticking with PS/2, the god socket for all Keyboards, just wish they are still making keyboards that are using it.

YES I know, Filco is the last company still using PS/2 so now you know why I still collect them.


----------



## ncck

Gotcha thanks for the reply. Also snagged a screenshot from a review video of one side.. here it is


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Gotcha thanks for the reply. Also snagged a screenshot from a review video of one side.. here it is


THICK


----------



## justnvc

I want to keep my Amazon UK order but I just saw that it's available via Logitech UK right now. £15 for express shipping when I have Prime Next Day is a risk! Does anyone know when Amazon UK are likely to take stock? I might review this thing, would be my first in over a year but I'm super hyped.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771155499689672704


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We found people liked the feel of the mechanical encoder more. Plus you can't illuminate an optical wheel.


Well why not? People here on OCN still worship the humble WMO and that still sets the benchmark on what future mice should look and feel like.


----------



## woll3

Quote:
Originally Posted by *itsn0mad* 


> Thoughts?


Havent gotten around to the wireless though because of other ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), to keep it simple:

I like:

Performance is as expected, very good.

The sides, which are made from the same rubber the G502 and 402 are using, but over the whole length, works very well in any circumstance for me.

Buttons, M1 and M2 are as expected, a little bit more resistance than on the Pro and in turn 303, also depends on your grip in this case. M4 and M5 are nice to actuate as well, i have a little bit of contact with them, but they are rounded enough so that im not conscious of them.

Scrollwheel is bigger than on the Pro, feels better to me, despite being softer i am more precise with it, not using it for anything besides scrolling though, mouse 3 is okay in terms of actuation force, its not G 302/402 level, but it isnt pleasant either.

"Overall roundedness" of the shape.

Other Stuff:

Weight Balance is just a tad to the front.

If i would have to describe the shape it would be "DA´s short legged fat cousin", its Alcor/EC2 sized, but higher and with a little bit less butt, mixed feelings there, but with my hands is always like that.

Will also do a Potato pic with EC1 later during daylight.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Is the mouse useable with the back cover removed?


yes and saves 2.5g

so without the cover, it's 87.5g for wired version, 104.5g for wireless,

btw @CPate, the ridges on the wheel get kind of dirty (also for the g pro)


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> yes and saves 2.5g
> 
> so 87.5g for wired version, 104.5 for wireless


Do you think it would ever begin to make scratch/contact if the mouse feet wore down? Or no chance - was curious about this as well


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though it's pretty irritating to get 99% of the way to a product launch and have random missteps diminish the impact. Leaks do not build hype - they cause significant issues with regard to press embargoes and can make reviews very rushed and incomplete.
> 
> 
> We talked to lots of people at all skill levels. This has been in the works for a long time.
> Logo area can be removed if you want to void your warranty.
> 
> We found people liked the feel of the mechanical encoder more. Plus you can't illuminate an optical wheel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Maybe due to certain people here on OCN Central, who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Understandable, at least you are honest about it. In which you should be. Makes it respectable, cause you do have a right to be pissed. No doubt about that at all.

IE inspired shape, loving that.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*


LOL










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> I want to keep my Amazon UK order but I just saw that it's available via Logitech UK right now. £15 for express shipping when I have Prime Next Day is a risk! Does anyone know when Amazon UK are likely to take stock? I might review this thing, would be my first in over a year but I'm super hyped.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771155499689672704%5B%2FURL
> yes and saves 2.5g
> 
> so without the cover, it's 87.5g for wired version, 104.5g for wireless,


I made a good guess about the weight.

I can imagine you will feel the lack of the door on a soft pad or if you are the type to place your hand on top of the mouse.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> yes and saves 2.5g
> 
> so 87.5g for wired version, 104.5 for wireless
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would ever begin to make scratch/contact if the mouse feet wore down? Or no chance - was curious about this as well
Click to expand...

no chance, the magnets are fairly secure and the guards around the mousefeet (like the raised part that envelops each feet) will prevent that from happening. unless you get unlucky with one that has terrble qc


----------



## ImJLu

Call it jumping the gun, but I don't think I've seen a mouse this perfect for my needs, ever. Preordered through Logitech, even though I have Amazon Prime...


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> no chance, the magnets are fairly secure and the guards around the mousefeet (like the raised part that envelops each feet) will prevent that from happening. unless you get unlucky with one that has terrble qc


Ok thanks a lot qsx!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> 
> 
> Call it jumping the gun, but I don't think I've seen a mouse this perfect for my needs, ever. Preordered through Logitech, even though I have Amazon Prime...


Link? I don't see the item up for sale on the US page


----------



## Arc0s

Pre ordered!!
$5 off code:
5off-at-logi


----------



## ImJLu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Link? I don't see the item up for sale on the US page


http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse?wt.ac=g403


----------



## ncck

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse

found it!

edit: ninja'd :d


----------



## blackmesatech

Photos of the wired version of the G403.






http://imgur.com/gMYHQ


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Photos of the wired version of the G403.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gMYHQ


I'm more interested on how they made the wireless variant. Anyone got pics?


----------



## iceskeleton

interesting switch design


----------



## AuraDesruu

So tempted to pre order
G400S was my first ever gaming mouse. The nostalgia


----------



## ncck

Physical specifications
Height: 124 mm
Width: 68 mm
Depth: 43 mm
Weight: 87.3 g mouse only+10g (optional weight)
Cable Length (Power/Charging): 2.13 M

The 87.3 is what qsx said and that's with the plastic piece off correct? - should the official page have that changed to weight with that piece in?


----------



## itsn0mad

So is it possible to set a pre-order for both the G Pro and 403, try both, choose one, and send the other back? What's Logitech's return policy?


----------



## Bucake

kinda want the wireless one, but it bothers me that reports are skipped because i know they could fix it if they wanted to :x
i'll probably just go with wired + bother monsieur ceesa


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> So is it possible to set a pre-order for both the G Pro and 403, try both, choose one, and send the other back? What's Logitech's return policy?


Return for full refund within.. a certain amount of days - but yeah you can return one for a full refund.. if you don't want to go through that then probably get the one which shape you know you'd prefer.. for example I know the 403 will fit me better but am going to try both anyway


----------



## ImJLu

Build quality looks surprisingly shoddy. Scroll wheel doesn't look aligned in woll's pic and something about the weight compartment doesn't look right in blackmesa's. Hopefully that's just camera angle stuff.


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your god mouse was a Sensei with a 3310?
> I made a good guess about the weight.
> 
> I can imagine you will feel the lack of the door on a soft pad or if you are the type to place your hand on top of the mouse.


Nope haha. I've used a DeathAdder almost exclusively since release - or well - between reviews that is. The exception was during the DA2013 period, where they discontinued the 3.5G and I was forced to use something else!


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Return for full refund within.. a certain amount of days - but yeah you can return one for a full refund.. if you don't want to go through that then probably get the one which shape you know you'd prefer.. for example I know the 403 will fit me better but am going to try both anyway


The issue is that I don't know what that number of days is. If my G Pro is going to arrive sometime next week (roughly) and the 403 is set to launch sometime in September/November, I don't know if there will be an overlap between when I have to send the G Pro back (if I want to) and when the 403 is here for testing.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> Build quality looks surprisingly shoddy. Scroll wheel doesn't look aligned in woll's pic and something about the weight compartment doesn't look right in blackmesa's. Hopefully that's just camera angle stuff.


Maybe they ditched the company that was helping them build spaceships.

The mold doesn't look as clean, but that could be the prototypes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Nope haha. I've used a DeathAdder almost exclusively since release - or well - between reviews that is. The exception was during the DA2013 period, where they discontinued the 3.5G and I was forced to use something else!


I thought you were the guy that tried to get MotoSpeed to make a batch of Sensei clones with a 3310 and started a fund raiser to do that, but eventually only kept the samples.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> Scroll wheel doesn't look aligned in woll's pic and something about the weight compartment doesn't look right in blackmesa's. Hopefully that's just camera angle stuff.


Well, its butt also looks weirder than it is, the scrollwheel is actually perfectly aligned with the buttons.

Edit:

Also, d0 y0u 3v3n l337 br4h?


----------



## aayman_farzand

Up for preorder now.

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Maybe they ditched the company that was helping them build spaceships.
> 
> The mold doesn't look as clean, but that could be the prototypes.
> I thought you were the guy that tried to get MotoSpeed to make a batch of Sensei clones with a 3310 and started a fund raiser to do that, but eventually only kept the samples.


That's definitely not me lol :S


----------



## popups

The wired version looks like I could remove 10g from it.


----------



## whiteweazel21

If the wired version is front heavy, what about the wireless? Is the latter more balanced in terms of weight distribution? Maybe they designed the wireless one first, and the wired one is any afterthought?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> If the wired version is front heavy, what about the wireless? Is the latter more balanced in terms of weight distribution? Maybe they designed the wireless one first, and the wired one is any afterthought?


Better solution: put the weight into the wired.


----------



## kupuna

Pre-ordered the wireless version
hope it can replace my G900.


----------



## Skylit

The 403 is pretty much Mx518 x DA. It has that Mx518 tallness and roundness without the lip. Wish it was physically bigger, but that's my preference with egro mice in general.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> The 403 is pretty much Mx518 x DA. It has that Mx518 tallness and roundness without the lip. Wish it was physically bigger, but that's my preference with egro mice in general.


It's a tall mouse. I assume you mean wider.

I think the WMO's height [~39mm] is too tall for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kupuna*
> 
> Pre-ordered the wireless version
> hope it can replace my G900.


It would have been nicer if they had made the G403 and Pro with spring tension hinged buttons. They are probably holding back for the next releases.


----------



## Skylit

Yes its tall enough, just doesn't fill my hand out perfectly.


----------



## speedyeggtart

So Logitech has effectively took out FM's Ambi and Tournament Pro with the G and G403... $60 ~ $70 for a gaming mouse, can't go wrong with Logitech now...


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> So Logitech has effectively took out FM's Ambi and Tournament Pro with the G and G403... $60 ~ $70 for a gaming mouse, can't go wrong with Logitech now...


And the Scream2 and whatever abortion steelseries cooking up.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> So Logitech has effectively took out FM's Ambi and Tournament Pro with the G and G403... $60 ~ $70 for a gaming mouse, can't go wrong with Logitech now...


True. I would suggest Logitech products now that they released the Pro and G403. Even the G900 is something I would recommend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Yes its tall enough, just doesn't fill my hand out perfectly.


The shape looks like a V. That might not be a problem for me because I use a rare grip style. People with the traditional grip might find it too thin at the rear.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> So Logitech has effectively took out FM's Ambi and Tournament Pro with the G and G403... $60 ~ $70 for a gaming mouse, can't go wrong with Logitech now...


And Zowie. EC got wiped, FK/ZA are hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Pragmatist

Intel, Nvidia and Logitech = The Holy Trinity.

When this thread was posted there weren't any information on a 90g version. Needless to say, that changes my initial outlook. I'll probably get this one as well, since I like the shape and the thick side buttons.

Edit: Typo


----------



## kevin-L

Is anyone out there able to provide side by side shots of the g403 and a g400s or any mouse with the same shape? I'm about to sell every mouse I own to get this thing


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Better solution: put the weight into the wired.


So the weight needs to be in for it to be balanced?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Is anyone out there able to provide side by side shots of the g403 and a g400s or any mouse with the same shape?


Should also put up a side by side shot of the G402 and that alone will force any NORMAL person to jump on the forthcoming G403 series with zeal.

Hoping the "Star Wars" phase has finally run it's course within Logitech and now a new era of REAL mice, built for real people to use







.


----------



## ImJLu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> And Zowie. EC got wiped, FK/ZA are hanging on by a thread.


Nah, some clown is going to claim Zowie is better because of no software even though there's literally no downside to more purely optional customization options.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's not a budget line. It's straightforward and uncomplicated but has our best technology. It's aimed at a different customer than, say, the 502. People who don't want a ton of buttons and weights and stuff.


How does this mouse compare to the g900? I just got the g900 two days ago, the only thing I wish it had was better battery life, otherwise I'm loving it.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Guys where is ino's review of g403????


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> So the weight needs to be in for it to be balanced?


Not necessarily - I believe it really depends on how you hold it as well, he may have been gripping it a certain way where it felt unbalanced - but to someone else it can feel balanced.. Truth is you would adapt to it regardless after some usage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Guys where is ino's review of g403????


He's sleeping? This was announced earlier than expected - if his review is 'done' then he'll most likely post it later today - if not then in the upcoming days/weeks


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoitsmegabe*
> 
> How does this mouse compare to the g900? I just got the g900 two days ago, the only thing I wish it had was better battery life, otherwise I'm loving it.


Same wireless. Same sensor. Fewer buttons. Rubber grips. Same battery. Slightly lower battery life with all lights on because wheel is illuminated. Same battery life with lights off. Same charge/data cable. Optional weight. Very different shape.


----------



## yoitsmegabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Same wireless. Same sensor. Fewer buttons. Rubber grips. Same battery. Slightly lower battery life with all lights on because wheel is illuminated. Same battery life with lights off. Same charge/data cable. Optional weight. Very different shape.


Awesome, thanks for the reply. I'll probably keep the g900 then as I actually use the extra buttons and hyper scroll.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> 8x? 1000/125? Really? They use it as marketing thingy?


Everyone is doing that, Logitech just followed.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> idgi. what's the purpose of the G213?
> Better than those 5m D2F-01F's made in China then sorted in Japan?


Judging from spec, G231 come with 4 ring TRS with Y splitter than 2 TRS for headphone/mic each (from g230)

Mic also changed from condenser to boom mic.

Everything else seems to be same.

Oh yes, 2 year warranty instead of 3 year from G230


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Guys where is ino's review of g403????


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*


***fpapfapfpafpapfappfap


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> interesting switch design


It's was done before a couple years back. I doubt anyone would be able to guess which mouse it was though.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*


You guys are pretty fast...

Also album with pictures:


http://imgur.com/u41L2


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Same wireless. Same sensor. Fewer buttons. Rubber grips. Same battery. Slightly lower battery life with all lights on because wheel is illuminated. Same battery life with lights off. Same charge/data cable. Optional weight. Very different shape.


Thanks for making the perfect mouse!, Last FPS I played was Bad Company 2 before Overwatch and during all that time I was only using the Logitech Touchpad T650 and the M570 Trackball for work.

When Overwatch was released I started a journey to find the perfect mouse, I looked at Logitech mice and the shapes didn't look appealing to me at all, bought 11 different mice before giving up and buying both the G303 and G900, to be honest the M1/M2 buttons are the best I ever tried on a mouse but the shapes were too odd for my hand and taste but now with the release of G403 I can finally say the journey is about to end.

I Pre-Ordered both Pro and G403 cause I believe in Logitech.

Thanks You.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> You guys are pretty fast...
> 
> Also album with pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/u41L2


God Ino.


----------



## AuraDesruu

If cpate is bald mouse jesus
What makes ino?


----------



## kd5151

It's official guys new mice,new keyboard and headset!


----------



## Hasunet

INO is streaming with the G403 Kreygasm

Twitch User ino84


----------



## jandd

So since I have big hands I'm thinking I should cancel my G pro pre-order and get the G403 instead...


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandd*
> 
> So since I have big hands I'm thinking I should cancel my G pro pre-order and get the G403 instead...


I wonder if they delayed shipping the Pro until the 403 was officially released so that people would switch rather than return the product if they preferred the 403.


----------



## jandd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> I wonder if they delayed shipping the Pro until the 403 was officially released so that people would switch rather than return the product if they preferred the 403.


Maybe, it still seems kinda weird to me that they announced the G pro a few weeks back and the release date is september 10th and now they announce the G403 and it's already in stock, at least it is for the dutch Logitech store. Anyway all I have to do now is decide whether I want the wireless or not.


----------



## equlix

I find it odd that it's not up on US amazon yet.


----------



## Br3chtel

So it says "in the beginning of september" on the newssite at "pricing and availability":
news.logitech.com/press-release/consumer-products/logitech-g-introduces-new-prodigy-series

Im so pumped :3


----------



## SmashTV

Now to move some money for this one...


----------



## Natskyge

Logitech is on a roll.

My wallet was not prepared.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Logitech is on a roll.
> 
> My wallet was not prepared.


Just concerned they might Bankrupt Razer Corp and Zowie, due to these NEW releases







.

My wallet is ALWAYS ready for action







.


----------



## RaleighStClair

This mouse, it looks beautiful. I hope it has better side buttons and mousewheel than my EC1A (and it wouldn't take much for that to happen).

If this had a rubber cable, this could be the perfect mouse.


----------



## jasjeet

Good god!
Listed my G900 for sale.
I need this mouse, the G900 is too big.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> You guys are pretty fast...
> 
> Also album with pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/u41L2


looks pretty good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> This mouse, it looks beautiful. I hope it has better side buttons and mousewheel than my EC1A (and it wouldn't take much for that to happen).
> 
> If this had a rubber cable, this could be the perfect mouse.


Can't you change it to one of ceesars cables? I am guessing you can.


----------



## eXellenty

Seems like it is already available :O

Logg403.png 19k .png file


On the German Logitech site it says "In Stock"


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Same wireless. Same sensor. Fewer buttons. Rubber grips. Same battery. Slightly lower battery life with all lights on because wheel is illuminated. Same battery life with lights off. Same charge/data cable. Optional weight. Very different shape.


Nice to see Logitech using their great internals in a variety of shapes now. Appreciate all you've done.


----------



## equlix

Is it just me or is there a tiny bit of irony in that I really didn't want any more "ships" from logitech and now the only thing I want from them is to "ship"


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> Is it just me or is there a tiny bit of irony in that I really didn't want any more "ships" from logitech and now the only thing I want from them is to "ship"


The hardship you must be going through.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The hardship you must be going through.


----------



## Laxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> On the German Logitech site it says "In Stock"


Yeah, I ordered few minutes before your post - hopefully it will arrive in the beginning of next week.
Interesting to see how long it would take to see it on the German Amazon site...


----------



## eXellenty

I hope you used the free express shipping


----------



## jandd

Just ordered the wireless version, was in stock for me too so I should get it the beginning of next week too







Hopefully made the right choice cancelling my G Pro pre order.


----------



## danieldnl

5€ Code for Logitech Germany: 5€-LOGITECH

i'm really really really tempted...


----------



## Laxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> I hope you used the free express shipping


Hm, nope. The express shpping was not for free (about 18 Euro). Did I miss it?
But I used the 5 Euro discout


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laxer*
> 
> Hm, nope. The express shpping was not for free (about 18 Euro). Did I miss it?
> But I used the 5 Euro discout


You have to put the product into your cart and wait about 10-15mins. Then you will get a pop-up which says "you get free express shipping if you order now"


----------



## Poodle

I think Im going to buy several units of this G403 wired version. Maybe 5. I dont think there is going to be a better mouse for me.


----------



## Laxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> You have to put the product into your cart and wait about 10-15mins. Then you will get a pop-up which says "you get free express shipping if you order now"


Thanks for your info. I had it for a few minutes in my chart but didn't get any popup. Maybe the time was just to short


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> You guys are pretty fast...
> 
> Also album with pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/u41L2


hey Ino, could you please make some pictures comparing the G Pro and the G403?


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandd*
> 
> Just ordered the wireless version, was in stock for me too so I should get it the beginning of next week too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully made the right choice cancelling my G Pro pre order.


Just did the same haha


----------



## aayman_farzand

US release is late September.

Confirmed by CPate on Ino's stream.


----------



## L1nos

https://www.computerbase.de/2016-09/logitech-g213-prodigy-rubberdome/#bilder

Some more pics of the mouse on a German site. The article is about the g213 Keyboard, but who cares about that









'EDIT

It is in Stock in Germany.


----------



## Lass3

Logitech FTW. Waiting for Pro G and G403 Wired now..







Should come next week...


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Logitech FTW. Waiting for Pro G and G403 Wired now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should come next week...


Mine too. Excitement Level over 9000 ^^


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Photos of the wired version of the G403.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gMYHQ


Nice one Ravic thanks, do yo have a preference between this or the G Pro?


----------



## Jaju123

5£-LOGITECH works for UK store as well


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> Mine too. Excitement Level over 9000 ^^


Yeah


----------



## yukino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> You guys are pretty fast...
> 
> Also album with pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/u41L2


Hey Ino, need your help bro.









What do you prefer, G403 or G Pro? Is G Pro still your fav?

My Length from wrist to middle finger is like about 17 cm. Hopefully you can help me out. <3


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukino*
> 
> Hey Ino, need your help bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you prefer, G403 or G Pro? Is G Pro still your fav?
> 
> My Length from wrist to middle finger is like about 17 cm. Hopefully you can help me out. <3


Personally I prefer the G Pro, because I like ambi. But the G403 is one of the best ergo shapes I tried. Just guessing now, but I think with your hand size you should be able to fully palm the G403 if that is what you want.


----------



## yukino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Personally I prefer the G Pro, because I like ambi. But the G403 is one of the best ergo shapes I tried. Just guessing now, but I think with your hand size you should be able to fully palm the G403 if that is what you want.


Thanks mate!

I'm claw gripping tho.







should i go with the G Pro? So hard to decide.


----------



## TheGMT

It's really refreshing being anything but frustrated by a peripheral company.


----------



## ncck

I'm think of cancel pro for 403. I want to try pro but I've just always play better with big mice.. hmmm I think i should do that

But release is far away?







I wanted to do both but I think betterb if I don't


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Personally I prefer the G Pro, because I like ambi. But the G403 is one of the best ergo shapes I tried. Just guessing now, but I think with your hand size you should be able to fully palm the G403 if that is what you want.


Could please post some pics from G Pro and G403 in comparison? Would be great


----------



## Arizonian

Reviews starting to come in from other sources . A new review from Digital Trends.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computer-mice-reviews/logitech-g403-prodigy-review/

Shacknews

http://www.shacknews.com/article/96587/logitech-g403-prodigy-review-powerhouse-mouse


----------



## ghostshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Reviews starting to come in from other sources . A new review from Digital Trends.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computer-mice-reviews/logitech-g403-prodigy-review/










that review gave me real pain from the cringe like this masterpiece /s =

"When it comes to the weight, the G403 was engineered to be light, so we can't fault it for that but it does have an undeniably 'plasticky' feel. It feels very light, and frankly a little cheaper than its price tag would suggest. There's a slot underneath for an optional weight, but even with the extra 10 grams, the G403 feels insubstantial. It doesn't really feel like a premium mouse."

ugh.

We should give ino more props for making a real review among all the crap that is out there.


----------



## Melan

A shorter MX500 without a lip? Comparable to EC2? Wireless? Yeah, I might not get G Pro after all. Also button design will make resoldering easier for me.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Does someone know what a 5€ coupon code for "rest of Europe" region is on logitech's site?


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostshade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that review gave me real pain from the cringe like this masterpiece /s =
> 
> "When it comes to the weight, the G403 was engineered to be light, so we can't fault it for that but it does have an undeniably 'plasticky' feel. It feels very light, and frankly a little cheaper than its price tag would suggest. There's a slot underneath for an optional weight, but even with the extra 10 grams, the G403 feels insubstantial. It doesn't really feel like a premium mouse."
> 
> ugh.
> 
> We should give ino more props for making a real review among all the crap that is out there.


Hmm? What's wrong with that line?

Not saying it's true or anything as I have never touched the mouse but I have very much had that exact feeling and experience on mice before. Large, very light mice, do end up feeling cheap and plasticky.

Looking at the pictures of the G403 so far, in comparison with the G Pro, it looks like a different kind of plastic.


----------



## SirCumference

I picked up an EC2-A about a month ago and I am totally in love with the shape, but it looks like I may be replacing it soon. Logitech quality plus a comfortable ergo shape with fantastic buttons, sensor and customization? Score!


----------



## Glottis

Is this the end of Logitech performance mice with removable AA batteries? I like mice with removable batteries because they are truly wireless, never need to use cable, and it takes 5 secs to change battery which lasts weeks. Right now I have G602 but I'm worried for future when I have to eventually replace my mouse


----------



## jandd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Does someone know what a 5€ coupon code for "rest of Europe" region is on logitech's site?


5€-LOGITECH worked in Holland


----------



## ghostshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Hmm? What's wrong with that line?
> 
> Not saying it's true or anything as I have never touched the mouse but I have very much had that exact feeling and experience on mice before. Large, very light mice, do end up feeling cheap and plasticky.
> 
> Looking at the pictures of the G403 so far, in comparison with the G Pro, it looks like a different kind of plastic.


the line that hints to the fact that the author of that review things "Premium" mice have to weight more.

Its that kind of reasoning that gave us the G502 in the first place.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> Could please post some pics from G Pro and G403 in comparison? Would be great





http://imgur.com/1s4CY9P




http://imgur.com/aiYeDZE




http://imgur.com/JytvqWL


----------



## Melan

Yet more evidence that G Pro money will go to G403. Damn it, Ino.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> Nice one Ravic thanks, do yo have a preference between this or the G Pro?


Neither, personal preference and their sizes are why I don't use them.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Neither, personal preference and their sizes are why I don't use them.


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## yukino

Still going for G Pro, G403 seems to big for me with my claw grip. :/


----------



## rugi

Oh my heart is so torn... I'm gonna stick with the G Pro for now though. Ambi has served me well in CS the past month or two


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1s4CY9P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aiYeDZE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JytvqWL


403 looks pretty dope compare to the pro.


----------



## NovaGOD

pre-ordered both the g pro and the g403 on the logitech eu store(the coupon didnt work for me saddly







) the g403 appears "in stock" and the g pro is still under "pre order" with an estimated delivery of 10 sept not sure if this is accurate or a mistake..

Currently im using a g900 without the battery/debraided cable/fixed sensor rattle(it was horrible for me i used the tape trick and the cursor went all over the place and i could also see it in mousetester)/fixed scroll wheel rattle and i'm a little dissapointed that i spend almost 180 euros and i needed to tear appart the mouse to make it "right" for me. Now these mice look actually good, the cable is really easy to debraid, there is no hyperscroll wheel crap and fingers crossed for no sensor rattle.


----------



## Demi9OD

Interesting. I thought for sure from the first pics it was going to be a lot different from the old 518/400 shape, but in fact it's pretty darn close. The snub nose instead of pointed should make very little difference in how it actually handles.


----------



## SEJB

I guess I will have to order both and test them at home for a few days before I make a decision.


----------



## Straszy

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-gb/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse?wt.ac=g403 g403 is for 60gbp

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-gb/product/pro-gaming-mouse g pro is for 70 gbp

Why g403 is cheaper than g pro ?


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Currently im using a g900 without the battery/debraided cable/fixed sensor rattle


@woll3 do you mind doing the dark tape -> lens/sensor rattle test for us on the G403?


----------



## mitavreb

@Ino If you have the ec1-a and ec2-a can you post some comparison pics to the g403? Thnx.


----------



## yukino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> @Ino If you have the ec1-a and ec2-a can you post some comparison pics to the g403? Thnx.





http://imgur.com/u41L2


he already did it. here you go.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukino*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/u41L2
> 
> 
> he already did it. here you go.


Oh thanks.


----------



## a_ak57

Ino or anyone else, what is palm contact like on the G403 vs the Pro? I use a claw/palm hybrid and like a lot of palm contact (prefer the ZA over FK series and such). I know the Pro won't have a ton of contact but I'm wondering how low the back end of the G403 is and how gradual the slope is, if it's low/gradual enough it'd probably have less contact for me since I already know I can kinda "dig" into the G100 type shape with more of a claw.

Also I assume that like the G900 you can just take the battery out of the wireless G403 and just use it wired, right? The lower weight of the wired version is really appealing but if I can just switch between both (minus warranty, I know) then I'll probably just spring for the wireless.


----------



## killuchen

Ino's pics with the G Pro and G403 next to each other omg! I alrdy preordered the g pro. But i think im going to have to try the g403 as well.


----------



## notreal

Anyone think its possible to put a lighter battery in the wireless version or has tried with the g900?

I reckon you could get a 300-400mah lipo - cut 10g off and just charge it more often.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Ino's pics with the G Pro and G403 next to each other omg! I alrdy preordered the g pro. But i think im going to have to try the g403 as well.


Same here. On paper the G Pro is basically my perfect mouse and I'm also really happy with my G900 but for some reason I feel the urge to buy a G403 too. Logitech pushing my collection buttons.


----------



## djriful

I don't understand the market for G403 when you have G502, G602 even cheaper to buy.

Can someone elaborate?


----------



## ramraze

The 5€-LOGITECH didn't work in the Finnish store. Anyone got any ideas how it could work? It doesn't give any error message either.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Ino, do the buttons wobble like the G900? One thing that annoys me with the G900 is sometimes when my finger is damp it lifts up the button.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't understand the market for G403 when you have G502, G602 even cheaper to buy.
> 
> Can someone elaborate?


For one thing, different shape. Also G403 ranges from much lighter to immensely lighter depending on which G403 version you're comparing to which one of the G502/G602. And better sensor than G602.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> Ino, do the buttons wobble like the G900? One thing that annoys me with the G900 is sometimes when my finger is damp it lifts up the button.


The G403 uses the spring tension system of the G302/303, whereas the G900 has that unique see-saw type design which causes wobble.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> The 5€-LOGITECH didn't work in the Finnish store. Anyone got any ideas how it could work? It doesn't give any error message either.


The 5€-LOGITECH didn't work for me either.

I was at the uk store to test out the 5pound-logitech coupon and it works, i was afk and a message popped up that they offer me free express shipping, i bough it from the uk store for 54 pounds(65 euros) including express shipping(it was 22e on eu store for a total of 92 euros..) Now i need to cancel the other order on the eu store and i cant find how to do it, i submitted a ticket but i guess there is an easier way, anyone that has canceled a pre-order from logitech store can help maybe?


----------



## t00t

Is it just me that would prefer it if the shape was a little less angled outward towards the front on the right side?



I think the mouse seems really nice in general, but a slightly slimmer front end would be my preference for sure.


----------



## ncck

I'm just going to buy both - I can use claw and hybrid palm so why the heck not.

Well my first optical mouse was logitech and looks like it's going to end with logitech..... goodbye spaceships and hello ergonomics


----------



## Melan

Inward angle would've been more preferable for me as well. Hopefully I can get a hold of G403 so I can try it. Wireless one would be pretty much an end game for me if shape works out. I haven't properly used EC shape in years.


----------



## tunelover

logitech killin it. they are about to make a huge difference for the players who have been using the horrible g303 shape and this one certainly looks better than the g402 which it's replacing


----------



## Atavax

damn Logitech continuing to impress.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tunelover*
> 
> horrible g303 shapeg


It isn't horrible. It's an "it either works or not" type of shape.


----------



## Natskyge

Now the only thing logitech needs is an FK2ish shaped ambidextrous mouse to complete the holy trinity of mice.


----------



## NovaGOD

Logitech needs to update their web shop, for real its one of the most frustrating experiences, i'm trying to cancel a recently placed order and there is no easy way like amazon, instead i'm stuck on a loop that redirects me to their main support page..


----------



## john88

After the G PRO and G403, ALL other mouses are irrelevant (to me at least). Logitech did a superb job with these new mices.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Melan

What Logitech needs to update is their login system on support page which forgets your password after log out (you have to change it every time to get back in) and LGS which enables light on G303 when waking computer from sleep.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> What Logitech needs to update is their login system on support page which forgets your password after log out (you have to change it every time to get back in) and LGS which enables light on G303 when waking computer from sleep.


That's in the LGS options, go to settings and click 'g303' and uncheck - led breath at startup or wakeup whatever


----------



## Melan

It's already disabled.


----------



## Poodle

Logitech shop show in stock and ready for purchase in EU? So I can order this already? Wow.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tunelover*
> 
> logitech killin it. they are about to make a huge difference for the players who have been using the horrible g303 shape


Depends on the owner. It's not going to make much of a difference for people already comfortable with the G303.


----------



## ncck

Were you guys just trolling about the free express shipping?


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Were you guys just trolling about the free express shipping?


no, I ordered the G Pro and the G403 separately and both times I have been waiting 10-15mins and got the "free express shipping" pop up.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> no, I ordered the G Pro and the G403 separately and both times I have been waiting 10-15mins and got the "free express shipping" pop up.


Do you wait at the shopping cart or do you wait at the verify order? I waited about 20 minutes in the shopping cart and saw nothing


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Were you guys just trolling about the free express shipping?


No it works, just stay afk on the page, at least it worked for me.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Is it just me that would prefer it if the shape was a little less angled outward towards the front on the right side?
> 
> I think the mouse seems really nice in general, but a slightly slimmer front end would be my preference for sure.


Go look on Logitech website at the 360 view. It looks like that from the top, but it appears from other views that's it's straight or curving inward where your fingers rest.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Personally I prefer the G Pro, because I like ambi. But the G403 is one of the best ergo shapes I tried. Just guessing now, but I think with your hand size you should be able to fully palm the G403 if that is what you want.


Would you mind measuring the actual grip width? Really hoping it's not over 65mm.

Also does anyone the estimated delivery time with Logitech's express shipping?


----------



## Koen3d

Just watched HardwareCanucks review of the G Pro and there's a lot of complaining about the middle button being unusable (too hard to press). I guess it will be the same with the G403?


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Is it just me that would prefer it if the shape was a little less angled outward towards the front on the right side?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mouse seems really nice in general, but a slightly slimmer front end would be my preference for sure.


This is a very important detail. If you have a larger hand, the location of the tip of your ringer finger is defined by the angle of this surface (in that is defines and overall width from a central longitudinal axis of the mouse). So, if you're like me, and you have 21cm hands, you've pretty happy for this detail, so long it it's not so 'flared' at the end (see, e.g., the DA).

Now, I always make the comparison here to the IME 3.0, which is also curved outward a bit at the far end, after curving inward at the middle, because the mouse has a 'big butt.' Similarly, the 403 lacks the extension, but maintains the shape at the far end.

The 3.0 doesn't work for people with smaller hands because they can't fingertip it easily without contacting that larger right side towards their palm. Now, I like this detail, as it provides extra control, but I understand why that detail is absent from a lot of ergo mice. In this way, the 403 seems to support a wide range of hand sizes.

So, in summary, ♥


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koen3d*
> 
> Just watched HardwareCanucks review of the G Pro and there's a lot of complaining about the middle button being unusable (too hard to press). I guess it will be the same with the G403?


looks like the scroll wheel is completely different, so i think its too early to assume that.

and as for the gPro's scroll wheel. It does take a lot of force to click, but also, its a very wide scroll wheel and using that much force is actually not that bad.


----------



## Ryusaki

Try : 5-LOGITECH without the euro sign, worked for me. Location: the Netherlands


----------



## drevny

G403 on stock at EU shop, G Pro is set at 10.09.2016. Also amazon have today (02.09.2016) date as "Date First Available". Any information that preorders has been sent ?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> No it works, just stay afk on the page, at least it worked for me.


Your shopping cart page looks different, I'm guessing this is EU only - I've waited 20 minutes now and have two different shopping carts open - neither works. The 5off-at-logi code worked though


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> and as for the gPro's scroll wheel. It does take a lot of force to click, but also, its a very wide scroll wheel and using that much force is actually not that bad.


I still dont understand why are people even trying to use M3 in games. It's like the most unreliable thing to do no matter what mouse is being used.


----------



## Demi9OD

For the G-Pro I received an "idle" coupon as well, but not for shipping. Mine was for $20 off next Logitech order. I think the trick might be to not be logged into the Logitech site, put an item in your cart, check out and create a new account/email, but don't submit the order. Some time later I received this e-mail. I did not have a Logitech account before this, and it was the US website.


----------



## ncck

I placed the order already - yeah I got an e-mail too for 'free shipping on your next order' but it was no coupon code and didn't work anyway. oh well, standard shipping is free just takes longer


----------



## Demi9OD

I'm holding off on a sale price for the G403. I felt I played better with a smaller mouse in the past and want to give the G-Pro an honest couple months before I try another ergo. It's almost like my aim gets lazy on an ergo, and I rely more on snaps than trying to keep my crosshair active on the target.


----------



## ncck

I ordered both - if I don't like either one I'll return it or sell it for a cheaper price to a friendly community member


----------



## Demi9OD

I thought about that, but with only 14 days I don't think I can make an educated decision and would likely keep both. This way at least I will have a fully fleshed out opinion of the Pro by the time I get the 403, and can dedicate 14 days to making up my mind on it, or 30 days with Amazon.


----------



## dutC4

all this coupon stuff makes me feel frustrated for ordering two Pros after they disabled the $5 off coupon and before everyone figured out this free shipping/$20 off coupon


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutC4*
> 
> all this coupon stuff makes me feel frustrated for just ordering normally a week ago


Don't be, it seems sort of random. The 5off code only worked for the first day the G-Pro was available for pre-order. They disabled it the next day. The $20 off thing I got would only work on a future order, not the current one, so you'd have to order two mice or another item to make use of it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> pre-ordered both the g pro and the g403 on the logitech eu store(the coupon didnt work for me saddly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the g403 appears "in stock" and the g pro is still under "pre order" with an estimated delivery of 10 sept not sure if this is accurate or a mistake..
> 
> Currently im using a g900 without the battery/debraided cable/fixed sensor rattle(it was horrible for me i used the tape trick and the cursor went all over the place and i could also see it in mousetester)/fixed scroll wheel rattle and i'm a little dissapointed that i spend almost 180 euros and i needed to tear appart the mouse to make it "right" for me. Now these mice look actually good, the cable is really easy to debraid, there is no hyperscroll wheel crap and fingers crossed for no sensor rattle.


Since when does the G900 have sensor rattle? And it sure doesn't have scroll wheel rattle either....


----------



## Jalkion

The G402 shape is perfect for my hand so I'm a bit sad this isn't the same.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Since when does the G900 have sensor rattle? And it sure doesn't have scroll wheel rattle either....


Mine was completely fixed, but that idea might come from qsxcv's post where he explained how to test for it and used his G900 which he had taken apart quite often and said it might be due to screws not tightened or smith.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Since when does the G900 have sensor rattle? And it sure doesn't have scroll wheel rattle either....


My unit had noticeable rattle after removing the battery, maybe i was sloppy when i disassembled the mouse and broke something idk, i fixed it with some double sided tape. Also when i removed the pcb i could tilt the lens easily just like in some g303 videos.

The scroll wheel during fast swipes had a minor rattle in my unit, i fixed it easily by stucking a paper inside, no big deal.


----------



## SEJB

If I get the free express shipping popup I'll order one but otherwise i think I'll wait.


----------



## coldc0ffee

CPate, I want to also try the romer g switches. If you guys haven't started already, G410 tenkeyless updated with a minimalistic aesthetic and metal plate please







would like having a tkl logi board to go with the g403. Wish the mouse was available now in US.. Patience is hard


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> pre-ordered both the g pro and the g403 on the logitech eu store(the coupon didnt work for me saddly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the g403 appears "in stock" and the g pro is still under "pre order" with an estimated delivery of 10 sept not sure if this is accurate or a mistake..
> 
> Currently im using a g900 without the battery/debraided cable/fixed sensor rattle(it was horrible for me i used the tape trick and the cursor went all over the place and i could also see it in mousetester)/fixed scroll wheel rattle and i'm a little dissapointed that i spend almost 180 euros and i needed to tear appart the mouse to make it "right" for me. Now these mice look actually good, the cable is really easy to debraid, there is no hyperscroll wheel crap and fingers crossed for no sensor rattle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Since when does the G900 have sensor rattle? And it sure doesn't have scroll wheel rattle either....


Yea I agree, those are not issues for G900. Sounds like he got a bad one he should have RMA'd.

As for me moving from G900 to G403 wireless would be slight down grade. Nice mouse but I'm going to pass. Without discussing ambi vs right handed ergo shape preference aside, I like having the versatility of G900 has with it's side buttons, the scroll wheel and great clicks. Since weight along with performance is the same there's nothing that makes me curious about G403 and when I look to wired mice G Pro has my eye currently for it's weight.


----------



## Ryusaki

I checked for my country, the Netherlands and... it says the G403 is in stock and the mice was announced yesterday.... but however the G pro which was announced 16 aug if I can recall it will be shipped @ 10 sept, well the status still didnt changed. FeelsBadMan


----------



## Ashbury

How long does it usually take hyperglide and other mouse skate companies to make replacement skates after a mouse is released? I want to open mine up and add a CeeSA cord but don't want to do that until I have replacement skates to put on after taking the originals off.


----------



## starmanwarz

I was ready to pull the trigger on the Pro and I just found out about this mouse... It makes me SO SAD having another option. Mice I've bought in the past 3 months:

DA
Rival 300
ZA11
FK1
EC1-A

And now you tell me I have to buy 2 more? FFS....

Anyway, I'm guessing since I'm more of a palm user (love the DA and EC1-A shapes) I should get me a 403? Although I'd like to try 1 more ambi mouse like the Pro.. Damn you Logitech!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> *How long does it usually take hyperglide and other mouse skate companies to make replacement skates after a mouse is released?* I want to open mine up and add a CeeSA cord but don't want to do that until I have replacement skates to put on after taking the originals off.


That's hard to say. We can look what happened to last mouse release like G900 but it still might not dictate how they may be released for other mice.

When G900 came out in April it took Hotline Games 1 month till end of May to have a set.

Corepad 4 months later (this week) came out with theirs finally.

Hyperglides has yet to come out with a set of feet for G900.


----------



## john88

You guys ordering the wireless or wired?


----------



## Melan

I doubt hyperglides will come out for G900 or any other mouse. Their basic shapes which are already available fit just fine.


----------



## ramraze

Btw, even the Free Express Shipment doesn't apply. Gives me the offer and says it will be in the shopping cart for your next order, but still comes out as +23 euros. Don't get it...

Neways, gonna pre-order with standard. Very excited for this one - I knew Logi would pull off a decent shape








Would be funny to see what happens to the sales of Zowie and Deathadder after this.. and ForgottenMouse


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> You guys ordering the wireless or wired?


Wired


----------



## Melan

I'll be going for wireless, since it's no longer terribad. Though I suppose CPate won't share the cad files for basic G403 shape for me to print so I can try the thing without dropping 120 euros.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Is it just me that would prefer it if the shape was a little less angled outward towards the front on the right side?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mouse seems really nice in general, but a slightly slimmer front end would be my preference for sure.


I think I would like the front to be like you pointed out and the left rear corner (where your thumb goes) to be wider and flatter under the side buttons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Inward angle would've been more preferable for me as well. Hopefully I can get a hold of G403 so I can try it. Wireless one would be pretty much an end game for me if shape works out. I haven't properly used EC shape in years.


I thought your god mouse was the G303.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Now the only thing logitech needs is an FK2ish shaped ambidextrous mouse to complete the holy trinity of mice.


I would love a redone FK via Logitech G. There is a lot of nuances I would change to make it better. It would be fantastic to have a modern WMO mouse with side buttons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> How long does it usually take hyperglide and other mouse skate companies to make replacement skates after a mouse is released? I want to open mine up and add a CeeSA cord but don't want to do that until I have replacement skates to put on after taking the originals off.


You can use a razor to cut a hole to access the screws and push in the edges so it won't scratch the mouse pad.


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> How long does it usually take hyperglide and other mouse skate companies to make replacement skates after a mouse is released? I want to open mine up and add a CeeSA cord but don't want to do that until I have replacement skates to put on after taking the originals off.


I'm not well informed on it, but hyperglide seems to only make feet for a mouse once in a great while and somewhat randomly. None of the newer Logitech mice have hyperglides available for instance. What many people seem to do is order one of the Microsoft or Logitech sets that are small enough to fit on most mice. Another choice is Hotline Games. They make nice feet and for most models.


----------



## Bucake

this must've been the quickest growing thread in the mice section in a very long time


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I thought your god mouse was the G303.


I've never said this. G303 was the only mouse that actually fit right in terms of shape and hardware out of all available roster. If something better comes out, G303 will become obsolete, which will apply to any new mice/hardware as well.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Anyone think Razer is gonna announce anything decent at all at pax tomorrow?

New DA apart of the announcements? or nothing.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Edit: Double post.


----------



## roz133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Anyone think Razer is gonna announce anything decent at all at pax tomorrow?
> 
> New DA apart of the announcements? or nothing.


Well you know whats missing on the DA right? A 10000hz polling rate to go with the 16000dpi and the 16.8 million colors ..


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Anyone think Razer is gonna announce anything decent at all at pax tomorrow?
> 
> New DA apart of the announcements? or nothing.


Razer and every other mouse company is going to announce... lay-offs....


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Razer and every other mouse company is going to announce... lay-offs....


Lol +1


----------



## Laxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> You guys ordering the wireless or wired?


wired due to weight and price


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> My unit had noticeable rattle after removing the battery, maybe i was sloppy when i disassembled the mouse and broke something idk, i fixed it with some double sided tape. Also when i removed the pcb i could tilt the lens easily just like in some g303 videos.
> 
> The scroll wheel during fast swipes had a minor rattle in my unit, i fixed it easily by stucking a paper inside, no big deal.


Ah that's fine. But please watch how you say things. The way you wrote your original post made it sound like the G900 had a rattling lens problem, which it absolutely does NOT have. When someone randomly reads your post, they might get scared and then driven away thinking there are QA issues or something. And removing the battery and opening the mouse voids the warranty completely, and is unsupported modification.


----------



## saelz8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Anyone think Razer is gonna announce anything decent at all at pax tomorrow?
> 
> New DA apart of the announcements? or nothing.


Probably nothing. I feel like there would be some leakage if they were. I don't see them innovating in this space, at least right now. They have probably felt no pressure to do so, considering how well the Deathadder does.

Logitech probably lit a fire under their ass, though. This mouse is practically guaranteed to do well.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's hard to say. We can look what happened to last mouse release like G900 but it still might not dictate how they may be released for other mice.
> 
> When G900 came out in April it took Hotline Games 1 month till end of May to have a set.
> 
> Corepad 4 months later (this week) came out with theirs finally.
> 
> Hyperglides has yet to come out with a set of feet for G900.


I actually bugged hotline games on Tencent QQ about the G900 feet back then. One of their English speaking reps told me that the feet were already out in China and would probably make it to takasta's shop in a week or two.

BTW per your own post you wrote, here are the "hyperglides" for the G900.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/corepad-skatez-pro-99-mouse-feet-logitech-g900.html

As long as they are better than Tiger Gaming's white PTFE feet....


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> Probably nothing. I feel like there would be some leakage if they were. I don't see them innovating in this space, at least right now. They have probably felt no pressure to do so, considering how well the Deathadder does.
> 
> Logitech probably lit a fire under their ass, though. This mouse is practically guaranteed to do well.


Lit a fire under everyone hell. When big bother stops bs'ing and starts actually playing & shows you how it's done. lol


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Anyone think Razer is gonna announce anything decent at all at pax tomorrow?
> 
> New DA apart of the announcements? or nothing.


if they did would you even care?

i can tell you right now, personally, i would not. and im a DA fan but these new logi mice pretty much locked down the game for me.


----------



## kashim

guys one question,as you can see the left side of the mouse is taller then right,i don t like that angled shape...i have g502 and wanna change mouse for this problem...dm1 pro s or screamone have the same angled shape?(left side taller then right)

Or5G05b.jpg 624k .jpg file


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys one question,as you can see the left side of the mouse is taller then right,i don t like that angled shape...i have g502 and wanna change mouse for this problem...dm1 pro s or screamone have the same angled shape?(left side taller then right)
> 
> Or5G05b.jpg 624k .jpg file


The neutral position for your hand is palm in, like a handshake, instead of palm down. That's why ergo mice are designed like this. Ambi shapes will never have uneven sides. So no, DM1 Pro S and Scream One will not have uneven sides.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> this must've been the quickest growing thread in the mice section in a very long time


The G Pro beats it easy. It spawned three threads talking about the same mouse.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I actually bugged hotline games on Tencent QQ about the G900 feet back then. One of their English speaking reps told me that the feet were already out in China and would probably make it to takasta's shop in a week or two.
> 
> BTW per your own post you wrote, here are the "hyperglides" for the G900.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/corepad-skatez-pro-99-mouse-feet-logitech-g900.html
> 
> As long as they are better than Tiger Gaming's white PTFE feet....


I said Corepads

Post your referring to
http://www.overclock.net/t/1595865/review-of-logitech-g900-chaos-spectrum-wireless-gaming-mouse-by-ino/680#post_25484771


----------



## equlix

For those not getting the free shipping option try disabling ad block


----------



## Derp

Newegg shows the release date as November 3rd for the wireless version.

Thanks to the cogs in Logitech's machine that pushed for mice like this and the G pro to exist.


----------



## skajohyros

Excited. Hopefully this will replace my ec2(love the shape) and WMO(love the sensor).


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Is it just me that would prefer it if the shape was a little less angled outward towards the front on the right side?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mouse seems really nice in general, but a slightly slimmer front end would be my preference for sure.


The way the finger sits is more like the second picture, the right side overlaps the shape a bit. Personally I would not change that part.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> For those not getting the free shipping option try disabling ad block


Cheers, that works. Now how do I go about cancelling my previous order on the Logitech website so I could then order it again with the free express shipping discount?


----------



## equlix

So the pro should ship before the g403 right? @cpate can you confirm? If so I'll get both probably.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> So the pro should ship before the g430 [email protected] can you confirm? If so I'll get both probably.


I think that is very much true in the states, not sure about EU.


----------



## JerryKrautz

No MX518 shape?!
RIP hopes and dreams.


----------



## starmanwarz

Meh, I just ordered one with free express shipping









Since they are in stock I suppose they will start shipping on Monday?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Cheers, that works. Now how do I go about cancelling my previous order on the Logitech website so I could then order it again with the free express shipping discount?


I opened a support ticket and i emailed their customer support at [email protected], still no reply i hope they dont charge me ship the mouse and then have to deal with returns. Unfortunately its not a straightforward process like amazon..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ah that's fine. But please watch how you say things. The way you wrote your original post made it sound like the G900 had a rattling lens problem, which it absolutely does NOT have. When someone randomly reads your post, they might get scared and then driven away thinking there are QA issues or something. And removing the battery and opening the mouse voids the warranty completely, and is unsupported modification.


Yes you are right i could have said this better. There are no QA issues on the g900 if you dont mess with it like i did lol. Now that we have the g403 and the g pro on the way i might put the battery back on to use it wireless for desktop use and casual gaming.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I opened a support ticket and i emailed their customer support at [email protected], still no reply i hope they dont charge me ship the mouse and then have to deal with returns. Unfortunately its not a straightforward process like amazon..


I used this cancellation form to cancel my previous order. Hopefully they acknowledge that cancellation request before my mouse ships.

I do agree though it's an absolute ballache trying to put in a cancellation request. Took me ages to find that page.


----------



## john88

How do I get this free expedited shipping? Do you have to be logged in? Does it work for US?


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> How do I get this free expedited shipping? Do you have to be logged in? Does it work for US?


You don't have to be logged in, just get to your shopping basket and the ad should pop up. Just make sure you have adblock disabled. Might take a few tries for the ad to appear.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Honestly though it's pretty irritating to get 99% of the way to a product launch and have random missteps diminish the impact. Leaks do not build hype - they cause significant issues with regard to press embargoes and can make reviews very rushed and incomplete.







Ebay be getting a flood of G403s?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> I used this cancellation form to cancel my previous order. Hopefully they acknowledge that cancellation request before my mouse ships.
> 
> I do agree though it's an absolute ballache trying to put in a cancellation request. Took me ages to find that page.


Thanks for the find, i'll use this also.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> How do I get this free expedited shipping? Do you have to be logged in? Does it work for US?


I think it's EU only. I tried multiple times and it never worked. oh someone mentioned ad block.. I have adblock.. not sure if that stopped it?

As for people who ordered both - don't worry, on the logitech support section make an account and register the mouse with proof of purchase - the RMA to return for refund is very easy - so don't worry about having to cancel immediately (sure your money won't be back with you for a while) but you don't need to cancel panic..


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay be getting a flood of G403s?


I'm hella salty right now


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-g403-prodigy,review-3877.html

The plebs just don't understand


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I'm hella salty right now


dude *** everyone on ocn should've gotten this mouse not these plebs that cheered more for a membrane keyboard than they did for the mouse







also that tomsguide is mega cringe. no wonder these companies are led astray and make crap peripherals


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh wow Secret Cow*
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-g403-prodigy,review-3877.html
> 
> The plebs just don't understand


Literally the most garbage review I've ever seen

"Novice gamers" lmao


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Literally the most garbage review I've ever seen
> 
> "Novice gamers" lmao


I'm totally a novice gamer.


----------



## Alya

Did they actually mark the G403 off because it had a normal shape...?









EDIT: M65, Sensei Wireless, and Naga got 9/10. I...I don't...what...?


----------



## ncck

Naga is a different category entirely, for mmo players it's pretty good.. but that review was a nightmare to read through


----------



## L1nos

They are literally complaining about a familiar Design.









This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## RealSteelH6

Casuals dont know how to review mice. If it's not at least heavy as a giant rock and doesn't got at least 12 side Buttons its 1/10.


----------



## a_ak57

I'm not sure what you guys expected from a place that still touts the M65 as the best mouse for FPS.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh wow Secret Cow*
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-g403-prodigy,review-3877.html
> 
> The plebs just don't understand


Triggered*

"Derivative design"?
lol srsly
Implying deathadder didn't take notes from the IMO 3.0

"No more beginner-friendly than competing mice"
How is this even a con?

Doesn't even mention the mechanical switches/encoder in pros or the sensor. Marshall Honorof should never write a tech review if he's going to do a poor job on it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Triggered*
> 
> "Derivative design"?
> lol srsly
> Implying deathadder didn't take notes from the IMO 3.0
> 
> "No more beginner-friendly than competing mice"
> How is this even a con?
> 
> Doesn't even mention the mechanical switches/encoder in pros or the sensor. Marshall Honorof should never write a tech review if he's going to do a poor job on it.


Well, at least he got the critique of the side buttons right.


----------



## Jinto

Wonder when the successor to the G600 is going to be revealed.


----------



## equlix

RIP my wallet when six different pre orders go through because I was trying to get free shipping


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Well, at least he got the critique of the side buttons right.


I'm looking at his general picks for 2016. M65 was his top fps mouse.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> "No more beginner-friendly than competing mice"
> How is this even a con?


What is a beginner friendly mouse? What the hell is he even talking about? Are 6 buttons too hard to comprehend? Or people now need manuals for this?


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Well, at least he got the critique of the side buttons right.


What's up with the side buttons


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> I'm looking at his general picks for 2016. M65 was his top fps mouse.


During Ino's most recent stream he showed how much pre travel the side buttons had. It wasn't as bad as the EC, but you can tell there was pre travel just by watching him press the button.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I think it's EU only. I tried multiple times and it never worked. oh someone mentioned ad block.. I have adblock.. not sure if that stopped it?


Adblock stops it.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> During Ino's most recent stream he showed how much pre travel the side buttons had. It wasn't as bad as the EC, but you can tell there was pre travel just by watching him press the button.


ok?
G402 also has some travel before actuation compared to the G303?
Is it a big deal breaker to give a almost perfect mouse a 7/10? No........
Are you seriously going to agree with this guy and say that is other two cons are actually right?
The good literally outweighs the bad on this mouse.


----------



## L1nos

Let them talk. I'm waiting for the reviews from ino and Zy.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> Let them talk. I'm waiting for the reviews from ino and Zy.


Not a big fan of how Zy's reviews have gotten shorter. I don't mind the in-game tests which are quite obviously flawed but I quite liked how he made in-depth comparisons to other mice. They used to be 7-10 mins, now they're around 4-6.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> ok?
> G402 also has some travel before actuation compared to the G303?
> Is it a big deal breaker to give a almost perfect mouse a 7/10? No........
> Are you seriously going to agree with this guy and say that is other two cons are actually right?
> The good literally outweighs the bad on this mouse.


A lot of people don't like the pre travel the EC1/2 has.

I would take a point away from a mouse if the side buttons have pre travel and/or over travel. It's one reason I don't use the EC mice over my ZA, FK and AM.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Not a big fan of how Zy's reviews have gotten shorter. I don't mind the in-game tests which are quite obviously flawed but I quite liked how he made in-depth comparisons to other mice. They used to be 7-10 mins, now they're around 4-6.


Depends, his review of the G900 was about 15 minutes long. And really good imo


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> Let them talk. I'm waiting for the reviews from ino and Zy.


Zy reviews are no better than the crap being linked.


----------



## zeflow

Hard to see but looks like relyks may be using the 403 at northern arena. Even seems like the wireless. Stream is bad quality.

Edit: Both relyks and twistz seem to be using the wirelss 403.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Zy reviews are no better than the crap being linked.


You compare Zys reviews to bull**** like tomshardware? What are you disliking about his reviews?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> You compare Zys reviews to bull**** like tomshardware? What are you disliking about his reviews?


That's what he does. Don't mind him.

I rather watch his Youtube videos than read corporate written "reviews."


----------



## rugi

If it ain't Ino or woll3 I don't trust it


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> If it ain't Ino or woll3 I don't trust it


Ino did say the side buttons have some pre travel. So that particular criticism from Tom's Guide isn't erroneous.


----------



## michaeldrk

What are the side buttons like on the g403 and the Pro?

Not a fan of 'mushy' side buttons, prefer them like it is on the rival much more


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaeldrk*
> 
> What are the side buttons like on the g403 and the Pro?
> 
> Not a fan of 'mushy' side buttons, prefer them like it is on the rival much more


From what I've heard the ones on the Pro are like the G303, very direct, no pretravel.
The ones on the G403 have a litte bit of pretravel, but not as much as the EC2A.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Ino did say the side buttons have some pre travel. So that particular criticism from Tom's Guide isn't erroneous.


To be fair compared to the ec series you can tell the g403 has minimal pretravel. Ino even said it wasn't bad. The ec series? Yeah that's bad. A point off is fair tho. I'd wish it were less but hey, it's not terrible.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> You compare Zys reviews to bull**** like tomshardware? What are you disliking about his reviews?


Poor sensor testing.

Refusal to use mousetester data.

Goofy strict hand measurement to shape idea.

Weighs his shape preference on overall suggestion.

Poor response to criticisms of said review.

Compounding all that, tries to leverage himself using the years he's been on Quake as a pass to "I should know what I'm talking about".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That's what he does. Don't mind him.


Still upset nobody took that stream of Stewie as the shining example of why the G Pro mouse is bad, as you hoped?









Though you didn't quote yourself or use a poor analogy here so something's improving.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> If it ain't Ino or woll3 I don't trust it


That's unfair to many others that work hard on getting out honest unbiased reviews, but you're entitled to your own opinion. Also, it's easy to complain, but if everyone put a little effort in and told the reviewers what they'd want an improvement on there'd be lesser complaints and better reviews.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Only reason I like Zy is because his button tests. Hate it or not it's more information about the mouse. Just have to tune out all the "noise" about preferences and focus on the features


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Still upset nobody took that stream of Stewie as the shining example of why the G Pro mouse is bad, as you hoped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you didn't quote yourself or use a poor analogy here so something's improving.


That wasn't even what I was saying. That's you projecting/putting words in my mouth. Maybe you shouldn't try to argue and belittle people when you can't follow a conversation. You are simply being a troll for your pleasure. You have been doing this for a long time, but you are not the only one -- there are few others here like you.


----------



## plyr

the M1 and M2 buttons are build in the upper shell...


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Goofy strict hand measurement to shape idea.


That's the only thing I like about his reviews. I think it's helpful since it kinda gives a general idea of what grip is comfortable to use on a mouse.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Zy has always claimed that his review are more of his opinion rather than the technical. You can't really flame him for saying he doesnt use mouse tester. He always tells people that if they want a more technical review, they should go somewhere else. Nonetheless, I agree with you on the quake thing though.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That wasn't even what I was saying. That's you projecting/putting words in my mouth. Maybe you shouldn't try to argue and belittle people when you can't follow a conversation. You are simply being a troll for your pleasure. You have been doing this for a long time, but you are not the only one -- there are few others here like you.


Sure it was, you just try to be subtle about it.







Noting the slightly stiffer clicks compounded with "he seems to be struggling with it" posts and then linking his obviously bad situation video as something for why "latency matters", all while trying to ignore the obvious "uh, no, clean kill" replies.

Claim I'm trolling when you're trying to interject yourself into this causing issues that clearly could have been avoided had you been the good little boy you're trying to project. If you wanna be a clown take it to PM. If I'm direct with you, boo-hoo but I'm far from trolling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> That's the only thing I like about his reviews. I think it's helpful since it kinda gives a general idea of what grip is comfortable to use on a mouse.


There isn't a measurement to shape idea - usually only would line up when you're trying to fill the hand. Measurements can't give an idea for how good clawing, fingertip, or even different palm shapes would suit the user. The only way to know is getting your hands on it.

Case in point, it would obviously give me the DA to try out, but I hate the DA shape and don't have a good time with it. the X5 would be claw or tip for my hand size and yet I find it one of the most comfortable mice to palm.


----------



## AuraDesruu

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computer-mice-reviews/logitech-g403-prodigy-review/

Why are all the new reviews for the G403 so disappointing?

"The G Pro is even releasing around the same time as the G403, so it's hard to recommend the Prodigy over the professional level mouse designed with collaboration from eSports players. To be fair, the G403 does have a static coefficient of friction .01 lower than the G Pro. So it technically glides a little better."

Do they even take into consideration that people have preference over the grip of the mouse? I'm so dumbfounded by all the crappy reviews coming out today.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computer-mice-reviews/logitech-g403-prodigy-review/
> 
> Why are all the new reviews for the G403 so disappointing?
> 
> "The G Pro is even releasing around the same time as the G403, so it's hard to recommend the Prodigy over the professional level mouse designed with collaboration from eSports players. To be fair, the G403 does have a static coefficient of friction .01 lower than the G Pro. So it technically glides a little better."
> 
> Do they even take into consideration that people have preference over the grip of the mouse? I'm so dumbfounded by all the crappy reviews coming out today.


Quote:


> professional level mouse designed with collaboration from eSports players


Wow, it's almost like Logitech listens to professional players on all of their G series mice released! (except the G502 and G303, we don't talk about those anymore.)

Seriously some of the worst reviewers of all time, you want to use an ergonomic mouse over an ambidextrous mouse? Lol screw you, we're gonna rate this a 5/10 for being ambi and not being labelled ~PROFESSIONAL GAMER MOUSE!~


----------



## frunction

This is why we don't get the mice we want honestly, companies have to walk the line between appeasing the average joe with pretty lights, dumb hardware reviewers, and mouse forum nerds who nitpick every detail.

Hopefully the rising popularity of esports will keep the mice more in our favor.


----------



## kevinnz

It sucks because of crappy reviews like this will cause consumers to look at the g502 instead which will cause sales to low for the g pro and g403, which will make logitech will go back to making spaceship mice. Time to buy 10 g403s, that should last me the rest of my lifetime right?


----------



## AuraDesruu

I seriously question the legitmacy of these reviews. I compare them with other stuff like the mamba TE and see nothing about the z-axis bug on the review. It still gets a good score of 4/5 with the most dumbest cons and generic pros ever. People are just better off going on reddit or some tech forum asking for suggestions than looking at these fake half assed reviews. I'm triggered


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Adblock stops it.


that's the first time adblock has punished me


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computer-mice-reviews/logitech-g403-prodigy-review/
> 
> Why are all the new reviews for the G403 so disappointing?
> 
> "The G Pro is even releasing around the same time as the G403, so it's hard to recommend the Prodigy over the professional level mouse designed with collaboration from eSports players. To be fair, the G403 does have a static coefficient of friction .01 lower than the G Pro. So it technically glides a little better."
> 
> Do they even take into consideration that people have preference over the grip of the mouse? I'm so dumbfounded by all the crappy reviews coming out today.


When Logitech went all in for spaceships, ridiculous amount of buttons, weight systems, etc, they created an attachment to gimmicks that won't be easily reversed. I guess there is two ways to try to change this: 1) charge a lot of money for mice with gimmicks, 2) focus heavily on e-sports marketing.

We are now kind of benefiting from those gimmicky stuff Logitech put out. Without all the complaints about the previous mice we wouldn't have the Pro and G403 at reasonable prices. If casuals continue to over value gimmicks we can get great mice and lower prices at their expense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> I seriously question the legitmacy of these reviews. I compare them with other stuff like the mamba TE and see nothing about the z-axis bug on the review. It still gets a good score of 4/5 with the most dumbest cons and generic pros ever. People are just better off going on reddit or some tech forum asking for suggestions than looking at these fake half assed reviews. I'm triggered


Maybe that's why Logitech gives out products to people with a smaller following. They obviously have to give out stuff to the corporate sites for marketing.


----------



## dutC4

Well put. I would not be surprised if most of these mainstream reviewers were just general PC users who barely touch games. The evidence to that being that most of them report every last gimmick in a mouse as if it's a completely positive feature. And now they're seeing Logitech mice at this price point that don't look like the exciting spaceships of yesterday and don't have any of those "features".


----------



## AuraDesruu

My friend has tickets for pax west on sunday..
I'm hoping he will get me a G403


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Well, at least he got the critique of the side buttons right.


The side buttons are imho the best part of this mouse. The large coverage area allows for easier clicking, though there's enough stiffness to not accidentally click. Unlike the G Pro where the buttons are physically smaller and forces me to stop aiming just to click. They were actually a lot stiffer in earlier samples.

There's honestly nothing objective I can really take away from either mouse though aside from slight balancing. (Though the weight system is pre cool relative to previous designs.). What you see is what you get pretty much.

Edit: no one really talks about this, but the side coating is extremely nice on 403. Very grippy even with my dry hands.


----------



## Sigtyr

I just pre-ordered the G403 today, I feel the shape will benefit me more with my personal history of mice. Started out with the G5, then to the Sensei, KPM, G303, and now currently the EC-2A. I've just gotten used to the shape of the EC-2A after using it this past summer playing so I am hoping the transition to the G403 will be painless!


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> The side buttons are imho the best part of this mouse. The large coverage area allows for easier clicking, though there's enough stiffness to not accidentally click. Unlike the G Pro where the buttons are physically smaller and forces me to stop aiming just to click. They were actually a lot stiffer in earlier samples.
> 
> There's honestly nothing objective I can really take away from either mouse though aside from slight balancing. (Though the weight system is pre cool relative to previous designs.). What you see is what you get pretty much.
> 
> Edit: no one really talks about this, but the side coating is extremely nice on 403. Very grippy even with my dry hands.


i hate the glossiness though


----------



## Skylit

I don't mind it, but I can understand the issue.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh wow Secret Cow*
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-g403-prodigy,review-3877.html
> 
> The plebs just don't understand


This is why you really can't take most reviews seriously - of most media outlets TBH - or, if you do, take ample amounts of salt.

This reviewer should not be reviewing tech, period. He is completely clueless to what he is doing.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Zy has always claimed that his review are more of his opinion rather than the technical. You can't really flame him for saying he doesnt use mouse tester. He always tells people that if they want a more technical review, they should go somewhere else. Nonetheless, I agree with you on the quake thing though.


Its fine for a review to not be technical, but then he says things like "Isn't as responsive as the DA" about mice that have been shown to have quicker motion response than the DA. I'm pretty sure he said that about the G Pro for example. I'm also pretty sure he thinks the DA is the most responsive mouse. If he just didn't say anything it would be fine, but then he says things that are flat out wrong or unfounded.


----------



## tofunator

Could someone with the G403 compare how much harder mouse 3 is with another Logitech mouse and a Zowie mouse


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Its fine for a review to not be technical, but then he says things like "Isn't as responsive as the DA" about mice that have been shown to have quicker motion response than the DA. I'm pretty sure he said that about the G Pro for example. I'm also pretty sure he thinks the DA is the most responsive mouse. If he just didn't say anything it would be fine, but then he says things that are flat out wrong or unfounded.


That's true

I remember calling him out on using 1600 dpi on a sensor that has jitter above 1000 dpi. He started aruging with me and I just gave up lel.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Its fine for a review to not be technical, but then he says things like "Isn't as responsive as the DA" about mice that have been shown to have quicker motion response than the DA. I'm pretty sure he said that about the G Pro for example. I'm also pretty sure he thinks the DA is the most responsive mouse. If he just didn't say anything it would be fine, but then he says things that are flat out wrong or unfounded.


There's a lot of perceptive influence. I've messed with things that are objectively measured as slower though somehow feel more responsive relative to a certain product. Not saying he's right, but I would really like to figure out the "r0ach" occurrence.


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Wonder when the successor to the G600 is going to be revealed.


Been wondering this as well. Please let it be soon.

Also, major props to the Logitech team, folks are doing some heavy lifting over there! I don't know if I've seen a more direct use of player/user feedback into products by a major gaming peripheral company before. Great job!


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> This is why you really can't take most reviews seriously - of most media outlets TBH - or, if you do, take ample amounts of salt.
> 
> This reviewer should not be reviewing tech, period. He is completely clueless to what he is doing.


Pedantry, but I'm pretty sure more salt = more worth put into their opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> When Logitech went all in for spaceships, ridiculous amount of buttons, weight systems, etc, they created an attachment to gimmicks that won't be easily reversed. I guess there is two ways to try to change this: 1) charge a lot of money for mice with gimmicks, 2) focus heavily on e-sports marketing.
> 
> We are now kind of benefiting from those gimmicky stuff Logitech put out. Without all the complaints about the previous mice we wouldn't have the Pro and G403 at reasonable prices. If casuals continue to over value gimmicks we can get great mice and lower prices at their expense.


Judging by the amount of mice Logitech has dropped recently, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that they've expanded their R+D for gaming mice. And I would also not be surprised if they continued to release mice in the realm of the G Pro and 403 as well as mice like the 502.
Although honestly, at this point, I don't know where you even go from here. A better sensor? Not like 3366 is ever lacking. Maybe neural implants?


----------



## Arizonian

If your waiting on Newegg: now showing G403 wired shipping 10/1 and wireless shipping11/3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=logitech+g403&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Pedantry, but I'm pretty sure more salt = more worth put into their opinion.
> Judging by the amount of mice Logitech has dropped recently, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that they've expanded their R+D for gaming mice. And I would also not be surprised if they continued to release mice in the realm of the G Pro and 403 as well as mice like the 502.
> Although honestly, at this point, I don't know where you even go from here. A better sensor? Not like 3366 is ever lacking. Maybe neural implants?


Well from here they can make another MMO mouse, I'm sure there's a crowd looking for that... umm.. I haven't used either the g pro or 403 yet but if these mice are like... 'almost perfect' in terms of ambi/ergo then yeah I'm not sure where else they would go at least in the competitive gaming market - they could do ... little things like research super lightweight cables.. idk lol.. just want to try these products already









edit: I need to stop using ".." and ","


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It isn't horrible. It's an "it either works or not" type of shape.


Pretty much, I actually didn't mind the shape at all.


----------



## chr1spe

Better cables, optical switches which don't require debouncing, I think qsxcv showed that while there is not mcu smoothing there is some sort of extra delay that depends on the report rate compared to what is possible. They could also just make more shapes.

Edit: Though since I haven't tried these cables yet. Maybe they will be fine for me. Braided vs not braided no longer matters to me since I cant play if the cable touches my pad or deck anymore. Only flexability and to a very small extent weight matter to me.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Well from here they can make another MMO mouse, I'm sure there's a crowd looking for that... umm.. I haven't used either the g pro or 403 yet but if these mice are like... 'almost perfect' in terms of ambi/ergo then yeah I'm not sure where else they would go at least in the competitive gaming market - they could do ... little things like research super lightweight cables.. idk lol.. just want to try these products already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I need to stop using ".." and ","


They make a WMO clone all hell will break loose. I have my whole bank on them not doing that ever! They do it, i'll buy Alya a copy of the mouse. Lol


----------



## nodicaL

Logitech why are you doing this to us!?

Now I have to give this mouse a try too.
My wallet is really hating on me lately after getting a new chair.

I think the side buttons is a pro and not a con.
It it was that big and had no pre-travel then it'll be too easy for accidental clicks.


----------



## Hunched

So it's in stock for EU and US but not Canada, and for whatever reason Logitech thinks $70 USD = $100 CAD (it's $90 CAD) and no discount codes work in Canada but they do for other regions which already have fair prices.
They rounded the price down for EU, and up $10 for Canada.

Feels bad man. I'm tired of everything having "screw Canada tax"
Then we pay real tax too, and usually pay for shipping, way slower shipping than your free US shipping.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutC4*
> 
> Well put. I would not be surprised if most of these mainstream reviewers were just general PC users who barely touch games. The evidence to that being that most of them report every last gimmick in a mouse as if it's a completely positive feature. And now they're seeing Logitech mice at this price point that don't look like the exciting spaceships of yesterday and don't have any of those "features".


"needs moar spaceship IMO" - Trash reviewer, probably


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So it's in stock for EU and US but not Canada, and for whatever reason Logitech thinks $70 USD = $100 CAD (it's $90 CAD) and no discount codes work in Canada but they do for other regions which already have fair prices.
> They rounded the price down for EU, and up $10 for Canada.
> 
> Feels bad man. I'm tired of everything having "screw Canada tax"
> Then we pay real tax too, and usually pay for shipping, way slower shipping than your free US shipping.


It's not in stock in the US, we have to wait until 10/1 for the wired and 11/03 for the wireless.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> It's not in stock in the US, we have to wait until 10/1 for the wired and 11/03 for the wireless.


Oh.
Maybe Logitech will learn how to math by then and fix their Canadian pricing.

I'm just pretty tired of things having a listed price $10-$100 more than what Google USD to CAD conversion lists, its costed me hundreds of dollars by now.
Also, $70 USD = 62.75 euro, it's 59.99 euro.
So they're being nice to EU.

I guess why not charge Canadians more if they're going to be stupid like me and pay for it anyway.
I'm sure whenever our dollar does become equal to USD again everyone will all take a good 6 months or more to acknowledge it and lower prices accordingly as well.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Oh.
> Maybe Logitech will learn how to math by then and fix their Canadian pricing.
> 
> I'm just pretty tired of things having a listed price $10-$100 more than what Google USD to CAD conversion lists, its costed me hundreds of dollars by now.
> Also, $70 USD = 62.75 euro, it's 59.99 euro.
> So they're being nice to EU.
> 
> I guess why not charge Canadians more if they're going to be stupid like me and pay for it anyway.
> I'm sure whenever our dollar does become equal to USD again everyone will all take a good 6 months or more to acknowledge it and lower prices accordingly as well.


I'm not really an expert on economics, but maybe since Logitech doesn't have facilities in Canada they have to pay more for importation and other taxes? If that's the case you'd be lucky getting the stuff at all without importing it yourself and paying more than the extra 10$.

"In addition to its Swiss and American headquarters, the company has offices throughout Europe, Asia and the rest of the Americas. Logitech's sales and marketing activities are organized into three geographic regions: America; Europe; and the Middle East, Africa and Asia Pacific."

Things are the way they are for specific reasons. I'm sure it comes down to more logistics than just people not knowing how to do math and simple conversions.


----------



## Klopfer

$ are without Tax , € is include Tax


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> $ are without Tax , € is include Tax


I really don't understand why in the US the marked price doesn't include the tax.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> "needs moar spaceship IMO" - Trash reviewer, probably


What are the odds that this is the future G503 series we're all looking at here







.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> I really don't understand why in the US the marked price doesn't include the tax.


Different taxes per state...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> I'm not really an expert on economics, but maybe since Logitech doesn't have facilities in Canada they have to pay more for importation and other taxes? If that's the case you'd be lucky getting the stuff at all without importing it yourself and paying more than the extra 10$.
> 
> "In addition to its Swiss and American headquarters, the company has offices throughout Europe, Asia and the rest of the Americas. Logitech's sales and marketing activities are organized into three geographic regions: America; Europe; and the Middle East, Africa and Asia Pacific."
> 
> Things are the way they are for specific reasons. I'm sure it comes down to more logistics than just people not knowing how to do math and simple conversions.


You'd be surprised.
When the 1070's came out in Canada, they were fair prices, at least for the first month and a bit (when demand is highest).
Without our dollar changing at all, all of the GPU's at least on NewEgg have went up like $50 since.

Demand went down, our dollar stayed the same, the products remained identical, prices went up. Makes no sense.
There are things that are more expensive or become more expensive for no real reason other than they can as far as I can tell.

Our dollar was lower in January, I think everyone just charges more because of the instability of the dollar to make sure they'll be fine if it drops 5% or 10% tomorrow.
Still annoying though when you're technically getting ripped off.

When our dollars were equal or close to it a couple years ago, we were paying exactly whatever the USD to CAD Google conversion said.
We weren't paying the same percentage more back then, and it's not like it's because Logitech and everyone else had offices in Canada and now don't or anything like that.

We also have less options for online retail, which sometimes makes retailers get carried away without much competition, they can charge whatever where else are you gonna go.

We used to pay exactly what we should, now we always pay extra. It wasn't like this in 2014 and prior. That's why it's annoying. Everyone rounds up, often excessively.
It wasn't always like this.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Can't wait until I can finally use a mouse from Logitech! Besides the g303 in my hand lol


----------



## Ickz

To those that tried it already, how is the scroll wheel button click? After hearing that the g pro was hard to press just like the 303, I was pretty disappointed. Is the 403 any better?


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Different taxes per state...


Doesn't mean they can't include the tax in the marked price like other countries.


----------



## eXellenty

not sure if it works for all countries but in Germany you can use the code IFA2016 and get 20% off + you can use the "free express shipping" pop up.... Damn I need to cancel my G Pro and G403 order and make a new one :/

edit: you can combine it with the 5€-LOGITECH Coupon too


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> Doesn't mean they can't include the tax in the marked price like other countries.


For some reason there is an obsession with ##.99$ prices so companies would have to eat the tax differences or have odd prices that differed slightly all over the place.

Also at least in my state tax varies from county to county. I'm not sure how it works for online things, but if I go to best buy near me there is 6.5% tax, but if I go to the one 10 miles south in a different county it is 7 or 7.5%. I've actually forgotten.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Yeah, the sales tax charge on the Logitech web store is a reason why I avoid it. If I have to pay sales tax I'll buy it locally instead.


----------



## Sencha

Ye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> not sure if it works for all countries but in Germany you can use the code IFA2016 and get 20% off + you can use the "free express shipping" pop up.... Damn I need to cancel my G Pro and G403 order and make a new one :/
> 
> edit: you can combine it with the 5€-LOGITECH Coupon too


Yeah works in the UK! Just replace the euro for £.

Thanks dude got the G Pro for £50.99 with express


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Holy f... thank you so much IFA2016 actually works.. That 5 euro coupon doesnt tho but who cares g403 for 55 euros? Yeah ill take that


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Our dollar was lower in January, I think everyone just charges more because of the instability of the dollar to make sure they'll be fine if it drops 5% or 10% tomorrow.
> Still annoying though when you're technically getting ripped off.


PLEASE don't go down the route of mentioning how your Canadian Dollar has dropped, try using our near worthless Australian Currency, which will make you cry like a slapped baby.

Because we are stuck with paying nearly everything in USD currency, then experience the hurt. Although it's been like this for years so we have developed a natural state of acceptance when buying anything from overseas.

Thanks to our idiot Governments, that literally trashed any manufacturing here we essentially don't make or build anything of worth. All complicated 1st World Goods has to come from other countries selling them, hence our addiction to buying from overseas will never end.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> not sure if it works for all countries but in Germany you can use the code IFA2016 and get 20% off + you can use the "free express shipping" pop up.... Damn I need to cancel my G Pro and G403 order and make a new one :/
> 
> edit: you can combine it with the 5€-LOGITECH Coupon too


Did the same earlier but it is not possible to cancel the previous orders sadly. The logitech support told me to refuse the packages I don't want and will get a full refund for those. Hopefully the newly ordered ones arrive at least at the same day.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Did the same earlier but it is not possible to cancel the previous orders sadly. The logitech support told me to refuse the packages I don't want and will get a full refund for those. Hopefully the newly ordered ones arrive at least at the same day.


They couldn't cancel your order because it had been shipped? Mine hasn't and I am trying to cancel.


----------



## jasjeet

Crap I ordered without IFA2016 code.
I put in a new order.
So when the other order arrives I just refuse it upon delivery? What if I'm not at home?


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> They couldn't cancel your order because it had been shipped? Mine hasn't and I am trying to cancel.


I already tried to cancel the G Pro yesterday when it still said preorder and sept 10th delivery and it didn't work. The woman on the phone told me that it is not possible to cancel it anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Crap I ordered without IFA2016 code.
> I put in a new order.
> So when the other order arrives I just refuse it upon delivery? What if I'm not at home?


Then you will have to do a normal return. Basically the same thing, just have to go through the hassle of shipping the stuff back to logitech.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I already tried to cancel the G Pro yesterday when it still said preorder and sept 10th delivery and it didn't work. The woman on the phone told me that it is not possible to cancel it anymore.
> Then you will have to do a normal return. Basically the same thing, just have to go through the hassle of shipping the stuff back to logitech.


Will I have to pay shipping?
Mine hasn't shipped yet, only ordered 10mins ago.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Will I have to pay shipping?
> Mine hasn't shipped yet, only ordered 10mins ago.


I am not entirely sure on that, somewhere in the depths of the logitech support pages I have read that you only have to pay shipping if your original order value was below 40ish or something. But this might be different in other countries. (germany here)


----------



## jasjeet

Ok cool. Not to bad ended up with the wireless one for £75. Have an offer on the G900 pending for £75 too, so should be a cheap swap.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Damn these are already shipping in the EU? When are these supposed to hit the states? If they arr available and shipping in EU, surely they will be available in the US within a week or twp right?.... Right??


----------



## micro18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> not sure if it works for all countries but in Germany you can use the code IFA2016 and get 20% off + you can use the "free express shipping" pop up.... Damn I need to cancel my G Pro and G403 order and make a new one :/
> 
> edit: you can combine it with the 5€-LOGITECH Coupon too


Even though I live in Poland, I used German site to get this additional 5 euro coupon and express shipping (both were not present in my local Logitech store). Glad it works :-D


----------



## pran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> not sure if it works for all countries but in Germany you can use the code IFA2016 and get 20% off + you can use the "free express shipping" pop up.... Damn I need to cancel my G Pro and G403 order and make a new one :/
> 
> edit: you can combine it with the 5€-LOGITECH Coupon too


Can't get it to work with free express shipping, how did you do that?


adblock is disabled


----------



## LouisXIV

It took some time but for me the express shipping popup appeared with switiching between shipping options every few minutes.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Try using the Internet Explorer.


----------



## yoomy

Maybe the free shipping only works if you already ordered something before that?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

1. Disable adblock
2. Put something in your cart
3. Allow scripts on the page
4. Stay idle for 15 minutes
5. You can do this after or before applying coupons, and on your first order. Not sure if it works if you're logged in, but I wasn't.

Was going to wait for reviews, but I have no self-control.... got two for £42.99 each with express deliv and topcashback too. Gonna get a third after I've tried it


----------



## pran

Got it to work, just had to wait for the this pop up with ad block disabled.


----------



## yukino

dude I've used all coupons and stuff but without the express shipping, what now? -.-


----------



## micro18

Just an idea, maybe just try and put the blue phrase in the coupon box for the free express shipping?


----------



## SEJB

You wait and hope the logitech gods bless you wih a free express shipping popup.

If this pans out as I think I should have both the G pro and the G403 in my hands late tuesday or early wednesday.


----------



## yukino

I have ordered already.


----------



## starmanwarz

Has anyone managed to cancel their order?


----------



## scardd

yes i canceld my g pro order but it takes a few days (3-4) and if the 403 really is in stock already you most likely wont be able to cancel before shipment.


----------



## starmanwarz

Damn. Right now I have 2 403's ordered (1 with coupons the other without) I guess I will have to send 1 of them back.


----------



## yukino

I guess i have to deal with standard shipping thats so unfair


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukino*
> 
> dude I've used all coupons and stuff but without the express shipping, what now? -.-


I did the same mistake


----------



## LunaTiC123

Thanks for the IFA2016 code, ordered from their spanish website 57,59 euros instead of 71.99 with free shipping too, thanks guys!


----------



## ncck

Ugh I think the free shipping thing is so lame feels like I'm being burned

So Eu has the 403 in stock? Argh... Well I'll just have to wait. Me and my clown hand shall be happy someday soon :l

For current owners is the shape a lot like a g900 ? I hope it feels as full


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> No it works, just stay afk on the page, at least it worked for me.


Didn't work in the Finnish store. Maybe it's only for some regions. I got the popup but it still wanted to charge me 102 euros with express. Their website has loads of functionality but UX sucks hard. I couldn't even log on, no mattwr what browser I tried - it would start redirecting me infinitely, never logging in...
But at least the product is worth it


----------



## NovaGOD

Ordered the g pro from the german website using IFA2016/5off and free express shipping, i waited about 10-15mins before i got the free express shipping offer, it doesnt matter where you live you can order from any logitech eu store. Now i need to cancel 2 pre-orders, given my experience with the logitech website i'm considering contacting my bank and block the transaction, its under "pending payments" on my web banking page. I hope logitech support will sort this out, i dont want to deal with returns for a product that hasn't ship yet this is ridiculous..


----------



## ncck

Well if it's too far along shipment and they get your email late it will probably ship before they can cancel it

Amazon is different because prime products are in their warehouse and I believe it's fairly automated with machines moving packages (so I've heard)

But yeah I'll most likely have to go through return support for the g pro which I've decided before using I probably won't have full enjoyment with the shape.. think I'm going to stick with bigger mice from here on out


----------



## thompax

I dont like that they market this mouse as a beginner mouse "prodigy" ive been playing hardcore since 1999!


----------



## LunaTiC123

BTW I had some problems ordering from their website since I'm using a bunch of addons, one of them called Disconnect.me blocked some stuff from "Digital River" which is needed to order from logitech's website otherwise if you let the addon on during purchasing, there will be some missing elements/buttons ( it gave me some error saying it can't verify my adress) but after I let the advertising things in disconnect me allow "Digital River" I saw the remaining buttons on the website which let me order, just a heads up if anyone has the same problem I had, just disable disconnect during ordering then enable it again after you finish.


----------



## kicksome

wonder how long this is going to take before we see it in stores in australia.. cant be arsed waiting!


----------



## Aymanb

Yes!!! I knew it had the ec2 shape. I'm buying this one hands down, unless it's actually bigger than the ec2.

I'm a big fan of ergo mice with thumb grips. And now with the g403.

Whoever is in charge at Logitech right now, that guy knows.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Ordered the g pro from the german website using IFA2016/5off and free express shipping, i waited about 10-15mins before i got the free express shipping offer, it doesnt matter where you live you can order from any logitech eu store. Now i need to cancel 2 pre-orders, given my experience with the logitech website i'm considering contacting my bank and block the transaction, its under "pending payments" on my web banking page. I hope logitech support will sort this out, i dont want to deal with returns for a product that hasn't ship yet this is ridiculous..


Contacting the bank to block the transaction is a great idea. I ordered my G403 yesterday and it hasn't been shipped. I've already sent support a message about the subject and I too hope it'll get resolved by them instead.

Edit: Called my bank and the purchase is apparently final. So, I'm hoping customer support sorts it. It's not a lot of money, but I rather it goes to the next mouse purchase.


----------



## john88

Has anyone in the US got that popup for express shipping? Maybe it's a EU thing?

IFA2016 doesnt work for me. Only 5off-at-logi works.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## m0uz

I successfully used IFA2016 and 5£-LOGITECH when buying the G Pro and got almost £20 off the price









Also got the free express shipping popup. Uber win!


----------



## sneakyvince

Does anyone know how long the IFA2016 code will be usable?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakyvince*
> 
> Does anyone know how long the IFA2016 code will be usable?


Probably till September the 7th http://www.ifa-berlin.de/en/


----------



## penskuzzi

Same mate! 50 Euro for g403 prodigy with express shipping! Not Bad At Allllll!!!


----------



## vwrvwr

Almost perfect, but it's missing the MicroGear Precision Scroll Wheel for my work. Do you think we are gonna see a replacement of the G502 soon ?


----------



## Niko2K

So is it possible to cancel my G Pro order for this baby? Really hope so.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko2K*
> 
> So is it possible to cancel my G Pro order for this baby? Really hope so.


If it's already in the process of being shipped then most likely no - but as soon as it arrives you can create a support ticket saying you want to return the g pro and they will create a shipping label - you throw it on the box and drop it off at UPS (or whatever they use in europe) - then you get refunded to your original payment method

You can also use the g pro and still refund it for full price if you want to - although if you wanna be a nice guy then leave it in the box so they can resell it at regular price since they are forking over the expense of shipping to you and back - I didn't know the g403 would come into existence and will most likely enjoy it much more than the g pro


----------



## NovaGOD

I ordered 2x g pro and 2x g403, i can open them test them out and return the ones i dont want? Maybe one of them has defects or something.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I ordered 2x g pro and 2x g403, i can open them test them out and return the ones i dont want? Maybe one of them has defects or something.


Yup that's their money back guarantee: you have a time limit of a certain amount of days. I think 14 but you can try them and return them


----------



## okaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Yup that's their money back guarantee: you have a time limit of a certain amount of days. I think 14 but you can try them and return them


Is the return shipping free?


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ugh I think the free shipping thing is so lame feels like I'm being burned
> 
> So Eu has the 403 in stock? Argh... Well I'll just have to wait. Me and my clown hand shall be happy someday soon :l
> 
> For current owners is the shape a lot like a g900 ? I hope it feels as full


It's even worse mate, we also hav the G pro in stock


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okaz*
> 
> Is the return shipping free?


yes in the u.s it was free for me, they give you the shipping label to print out - can't speak for europe


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okaz*
> 
> Is the return shipping free?


Probably yes, i don't think they will force you to use an expensive service like ups for example to sent it back if they don't cover the shipping cost.


----------



## SEJB

From what I can tell return shipping is free for items over 40 euros.


----------



## Zakman

**** me, more discount codes. I think at this point I'm just going to wait for all my orders to come in, refuse them at the door and then re-order with free express shipping, IFA2016 and 5£-LOGITECH.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Thats what Im going to do.. Ordered the 2nd one on german site for 51€ with free express shipping. Ill refuse the pricier one at the door. Still cant wrap my head around what you are getting for 51€ wow


----------



## falcon26

When are these due out in the USA?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

10/1 apparently. At least that's what soneone said.


----------



## softskiller

Also just ordered this for 50,99 €


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> **** me, more discount codes. I think at this point I'm just going to wait for all my orders to come in, refuse them at the door and then re-order with free express shipping, IFA2016 and 5£-LOGITECH.


It is getting even better buddy... I got a 20€ coupon because I cancelled an order before... So you can use IFA2016, Free Express Shipping and the 20€ off coupon from the cancellation. So a total of 99,98€ for g403 and G Pro


----------



## woll3

And here i thought i am abusing buzzwords, but this takes the crown:


----------



## tedhill

Just got it for 50€ in the Netherlands with the coupons, tnx guys


----------



## AuraDesruu

Why is high price even a con?
Have these people even seen the mamba TE, Finalmouse, castor?
lol***?


----------



## Melan

Zowie costs 70 euros here, with it's barely mediocre features.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Why is high price even a con?
> Have these people even seen the mamba TE, Finalmouse, castor?
> lol***?


I think rather that the marketing strategy is partly at fault for that:

Quote:


> "We love building products for hardcore gamers, and we'll never give that up," said Ujesh Desai, vice president and general manager of Logitech G. "With the explosion of play across all ages and skill sets we knew we needed something more. Our new Logitech G Prodigy series gives all gamers access to our best technology. It's gaming gear made exclusively for everyone."


Which seems to have already devalued the line in the minds of some people, despite when looking into it in detail, it is top tier, sometimes they even contradict themselves in the same article.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

"we needed a more inclusive and diverse mouse with a non triggering safe shape"


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> "we needed a more inclusive and diverse mouse with a non triggering safe shape"


The USB connection is still triggering though.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Poor usb port. What about it's feelings!?


----------



## starmanwarz

I wonder if this is going to be a perfect fit for my hand. I like the DA shape, love the EC1-A shape, 20cm/11cm hands. Hopefully it will be here by Wednesday.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> Same mate! 50 Euro for g403 prodigy with express shipping! Not Bad At Allllll!!!


Can you please tell me where exactly?


----------



## myhysae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Can you please tell me where exactly?


German Logitech Shop with IFA2016 and 5€-LOGITECH (not sure about the second one). If you go to your cart, you will get an ad (maybe after a few minutes) for free express shipping.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwrvwr*
> 
> Almost perfect, but it's missing the MicroGear Precision Scroll Wheel for my work. Do you think we are gonna see a replacement of the G502 soon ?


I don't think there will be a replacement for the highly successful G502 unless they want to invest in making it lighter, but the crowd who love the G502 think it's a light mouse without the weights inside.

We might see a thumb groove shape come out for those who don't care about easily using the side buttons and really love mice like the G400s.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> German Logitech Shop with IFA2016 and 5€-LOGITECH (not sure about the second one). If you go to your cart, you will get an ad (maybe after a few minutes) for free express shipping.


Oh directly from logitech's website then?


----------



## qsxcv

lolwot

to my eyes it looks like the same led as in every 3366...
maybe they use the same info card for laser and led mice


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> 
> lolwot


Keep those eyeballs away m8


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> lolwot
> 
> to my eyes it looks like the same led as in every 3366...
> maybe they use the same info card for laser and led mice


Isn't there two sensors on the 3366 dye? One for sensing movement and the other for sensing lift off.


----------



## Skylit

There's 1 LED and 1 Physical sensor.

Just an Error.


----------



## qsxcv

i think they just reuse the card for all the mice

but i still wonder what the triangular prism on the 3366 lens is for


----------



## oxidized

imma buy it rite now

Done, 50,99€ shipping included, sweet sweet logitech customer service


----------



## coldc0ffee

Why are these supposedly going to take a month to release in US? Logitech, why. Why bend us over?


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Why are these supposedly going to take a month to release in US? Logitech, why. Why bend us over?


Oh come on! For once we have something earlier in europe!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Why are these supposedly going to take a month to release in US? Logitech, why. Why bend us over?


There is an ocean between you and China.


----------



## tedhill

Webshops here (Netherlands) also indicate that the mouse is expected 25-09 which is not that much earlier. Does anyone know whether the logitech webshop sends asap or considers it as a preorder?(meaning the mouse won't be sent before 25-09)


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Oh come on! For once we have something earlier in europe!


You're correct and I'm happy for you guys, but I'm just not patient enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> There is an ocean between you and China.


Oh must have formed quite recently since US usually gets first access.


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> It is getting even better buddy... I got a 20€ coupon because I cancelled an order before... So you can use IFA2016, Free Express Shipping and the 20€ off coupon from the cancellation. So a total of 99,98€ for g403 and G Pro


Did you cancel your order through logitech support?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Oh must have formed quite recently since US usually gets first access.


They usually like to announce and sell in the US first, but why wait 1-2 months to sell in EU? Maybe they decided to release early as possible because the US market favor the G900 and G502 over these types of products.


----------



## Pragmatist

They realised EU would make use of the awesome perhepials better.


----------



## oxidized

Maybe it's because zowie is european, and sells more in europe, so logitech felt the need of competing with a similar mouse to EC series? Or maybe it won't just be 1/2 months, more likely 1/2 weeks, who knows


----------



## Melan

Logitech is european too.


----------



## ImJLu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Oh come on! For once we have something earlier in europe!


You get European companies stuff earlier, we get US companies stuff. It's fair.

Although Logitech is Swiss, so I guess this _is_ fair.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Logitech is european too.


You're right, i forgot about that, well i don't know then, maybe zowie sells more in europe anyway, so logitech did that to compete, i don't know really, just inventing stuff


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Maybe it's because zowie is european, and sells more in europe, so logitech felt the need of competing with a similar mouse to EC series? Or maybe it won't just be 1/2 months, more likely 1/2 weeks, who knows


Zowie is/was an Asian company, far as I know. I think the guy who used to own it lived in California.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Zowie is/was an Asian company, far as I know. I think the guy who used to own it lived in California.


I knew Zowie was danish or something like that


----------



## ramraze

I re-ordered from Logi's german site and all the promos work. Express shipping for 50.99 g403 (5-logitech+ipa2016+waiting for express popup). Not bad







Thanks for the tips guys!

Gonna refuse the more expensive one. Would've paid 79.99 normally. GG


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I re-ordered from Logi's german site and all the promos work. Express shipping for 50.99 g403 (5-logitech+ipa2016+waiting for express popup). Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> Gonna refuse the more expensive one. Would've paid 79.99 normally. GG


How will you know which one is the more expensive one?


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I re-ordered from Logi's german site and all the promos work. Express shipping for 50.99 g403 (5-logitech+ipa2016+waiting for express popup). Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> Gonna refuse the more expensive one. Would've paid 79.99 normally. GG


I tried to select express shipping, it'd add like 20 euro


----------



## trism

The express shipping popup did not appear for me either even though I waited for hours in total with different browsers and without any plugins whatsoever and on a few different computers. I don't care either way though since it's most likely just a few days... Not that hurry, lol.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> How will you know which one is the more expensive one?


I will have the tracking numbers and the bill with it, won't I







? One is from Logitech Germany, other is Finland.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> I tried to select express shipping, it'd add like 20 euro


Yeah It only works in some webshops I think.


----------



## vwrvwr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don't think there will be a replacement for the highly successful G502 unless they want to invest in making it lighter, but the crowd who love the G502 think it's a light mouse without the weights inside.
> 
> We might see a thumb groove shape come out for those who don't care about easily using the side buttons and really love mice like the G400s.


G502 was released in july 2014, I think it's time for a cleaner design for a G503 with the new line of G403/Pro. And on the official website, the 502 is on sale (in France)...
> Mechanical pivot button design ; MicroGear Precision Scroll Wheel ; 7 buttons ; a real cleaner design and it's an instabuy for me.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> How will you know which one is the more expensive one?


Haha, that's what I'm thinking. I instead shipped the least expensive one to my workplace so I can refuse everything else that comes to my door.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwrvwr*
> 
> G502 was released in july 2014, I think it's time for a cleaner design for a G503 with the new line of G403/Pro. And on the official website, the 502 is on sale (in France)...
> > Mechanical pivot button design ; MicroGear Precision Scroll Wheel ; 7 buttons ; a real cleaner design and it's an instabuy for me.


The DeathAdder was pretty much the "same" since 2006.

The people who love the G502 like the way it looks. Making it look plain will lead to comments about it becoming "lower quality."

Logitech could keep the G502 around for a few more years.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> How will you know which one is the more expensive one?


The order number should be inside the package, or so I assume. Also, a receipt, or an order confirmation of sorts?

I just bought both mice again with the IFA2016 code, and I guess I'll send the other two back or sell them myself depending on what's more convenient.


----------



## Netherlands

Ok for those who want to know how to get that express shipping. :

I am from the Netherlands (doesnt work in my language). So I searched Logitech in language German. Then did the mouse in the shoppingbag.
Then go to your shoppingbag, the free express delivery will pop up. afterwards click on it and u will have it.

HF









~Netherlands


----------



## corediggr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> I tried to select express shipping, it'd add like 20 euro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> I tried to select express shipping, it'd add like 20 euro


can someone pls. tell the ipa 2016 coupon code?

thank you


----------



## Netherlands

IFA2016 and 5€-LOGITECH


----------



## SEJB

If you bothered reading the thread you would know.
I am however a nice guy so I'll give it to you. It's IFA2016


----------



## corediggr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherlands*
> 
> IFA2016 and 5€-LOGITECH


thank you so much









working and now ordering

if you use shoop, you will also get 5% cashback


----------



## BlazeGaming

Just ordered, 50.99 with express shipping.


----------



## TonyDeez

Just making sure, U.S. residents can't buy from logitech's germany website correct? Has anyone successfully done it?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Just making sure, U.S. residents can't buy from logitech's germany website correct? Has anyone successfully done it?


I tried to get it to the UK from Germany to get it for €50.99 instead of £50.99 but it wouldn't let me. It would've been £10 cheaper if it was possible


----------



## SEJB

You sure? It worked perfectly fine for me to order from any country in Europe as a swede.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> You sure? It worked perfectly fine for me to order from any country in Europe as a swede.


Yep. It said it didn't "support" the UK. It's probably intentional because €50.99 is about £41.


----------



## micro18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Yep. It said it didn't "support" the UK. It's probably intentional because €50.99 is about £41.


BREXIT - FeelsBadMan ;-)


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro18*
> 
> BREXIT - FeelsBadMan ;-)


Think it's more to do with the exchange rate and the UK not using euros


----------



## micro18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Think it's more to do with the exchange rate and the UK not using euros


Well I'm from Poland and I bought it from de-de Allright :-D


----------



## Hunched

I wonder why Logitech even has the option to apply discount codes on the Canadian site when there are no codes that work in Canada.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I wonder why Logitech even has the option to apply discount codes on the Canadian site when there are no codes that work in Canada.










I think screwing over Canada has to be some sort of corporate joke.


----------



## Niko2K

Decided to not cancel my G Pro order instead ordered the G403 with the coupons and express shipping, WIll try both of them and return the G PRO if i like the g403 more if I do like the G Pro better still gonna return and use those coupons paid full €80 which is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Bloodymight

Apparently you get a free mousepad (G240) if you type "ESL2016".

I don't know if that works since it didn't do anything visually but It seems like it's accepting that code since it didn't say "invalid promo-code".


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The people who love the G502 like the way it looks.


I like the ergo feel to it. Don't really care how a mouse looks these days as long as it feels good and has a 3366 in it. I guess I'm one of the few that like the thumb rest. But my lineage is from the MX700, MX518, G5, G500, G500s, G502. So I've been a fan of this shape for forever.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think screwing over Canada has to be some sort of corporate joke.


Yea. It's pretty nice that the countries already getting a better price also get further discounts with promo codes.
All these people in here complaining they didn't use the code and are still paying less than me.

Maybe that's how they can afford to give all you people the discount, they make the money back by charging Canada extra.
Seems legit.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yea. It's pretty nice that the countries already getting a better price also get further discounts with promo codes.
> All these people in here complaining they didn't use the code and are still paying less than me.
> 
> Maybe that's how they can afford to give all you people the discount, they make the money back by charging Canada extra.
> Seems legit.


Does the US get a bunch of discount codes too?


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Does the US get a bunch of discount codes too?


yeah try. MuhFreedom2016


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Does the US get a bunch of discount codes too?


300+ million people hence it's a desired market to get in to. That is why they will always get far better deals from every retailer and manufacturer due to their large population.

Trust me, if their population was reduced down to 24 million like here in Convict Town, watch every retailer drop their discounts and cram the prices up to cater to a far smaller market. All the customers will have to endure the daily wallet-raping when it comes to paying for anything within their borders.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Does the US get a bunch of discount codes too?


Some yea, not as great as these EU ones though.
And again, the US gets a better price than Canada still.


----------



## end0rphine

Up on amazon US, but not properly listed with a pre-order button yet:

https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-910-004796-Prodigy-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01KUAMCV4/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1472960365&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=logitech+g403

https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G403%C2%A0Prodigy-Wireless%C2%A0Gaming-Mouse%C2%A0-Performance/dp/B01KUAMCWI/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1472960365&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=logitech+g403


----------



## Parker34

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum but i wanted to share a little trick that may be useful to get the free express shipping popup appear instantly instead of waiting for several minutes (It works for me)

First you have to use firefox without any adblocks installed.
Then, in the shopping cart page, when you have selected your products in, wait for the page to be loaded completely (wait for the spinner to be ended).
Finally you just have to move your cursor out of the firefox window, like the upper left corner (what i have done), and the popup might just instantly come up! (In fact i think it's just a javascript event that is fired once you get your cursor out of the window like your going to close the window).

To be more specific, i used an old version of firefox where you can see the options menu of firefox like "file view window settings help" on the top of the browser. And you will certainly have to do the "choose your product" "add to my cart" and go to the cart path to have the script working.

I tried on an ipad, phone, chrome it didn't work. Instantly worked this way. Hope it will too with you guys ! And thank ofr the IFA code


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parker34*
> 
> To be more specific, i used an old version of firefox where you can see the options menu of firefox like "file view window settings help" on the top of the browser.


What OLD version where you using here? Always give specifics when posting here on OCN







.


----------



## Parker34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> What OLD version where you using here? Always give specifics when posting here on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can't tell... i did it with my parents in law's laptop, which is a very old laptop, and didn't pay attention for it. Will try to get the version asap.


----------



## Vantavia

Is this logitech's answer to the deathadder? Why are they fragmenting their naming conventions more and more, this is clearly an ergo "pro" series mouse, but with an entirely different name.


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Some yea, not as great as these EU ones though.
> And again, the US gets a better price than Canada still.


For EU I think this is the best price you can get:

order.JPG 24k .JPG file


Free Express Shipping + IFA2016 + 20€ off (coupon from survey after I cancelled a previous G Pro order), 5€-LOGITECH does not work if you use the 20€ off Coupon


----------



## Ryusaki

It is actually 20% off, but cannot complain we get these


----------



## RealSteelH6

Are there any PCB pics already?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> Are there any PCB pics already?


Blackmesatech did some with the wired version, I took my wireless one apart on stream, but only on mobile currently, can't link it.


----------



## zednor

Does the ESL2016 code work?It did not appear a g240 on basket to me


----------



## agsz

Any info regarding when it will be in stock @ BestBuy's in the U.S? Oddly, they don't have a pre-order page or anything for it online.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Any info regarding when it will be in stock @ BestBuy's in the U.S? Oddly, they don't have a pre-order page or anything for it online.


Order from amazon or logitech directly - if for some reason you don't like it you can get full refunds + return shipping from both of those sites.

Don't have a credit card? Get a prepaid visa at a 7-eleven etc


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Any info regarding when it will be in stock @ BestBuy's in the U.S? Oddly, they don't have a pre-order page or anything for it online.


Don't hold your breath for that one.


----------



## coldc0ffee

yeah let's not bring up US availabilty while I'm browsing the forum


----------



## okanmojo

Ordered over firefox with coupons and express for 50.99








what a steal, cant wait.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okanmojo*
> 
> Ordered over firefox with coupons and express for 50.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a steal, cant wait.


Can you tell me what coupons you used? 5off-at-logi worked the first time but I can't get it to work anymore.


----------



## mitavreb

Nice quality video. I want it even more now.


----------



## discoprince

just ordered the wired version, between the G403 and the G Pro im all set for mice i think.

thanks logitech.


----------



## okanmojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can you tell me what coupons you used? 5off-at-logi worked the first time but I can't get it to work anymore.


Well I've downloaded firefox because with Chrome I did not got the notification for free express delivery.
Then I used :
IFA2016
5-Logitech

= 50.99 € incl. free express shipping.

edit: Still working for me, should also for u


----------



## 512298

I got 50.99e in the end using 5-logitech but I don't get free express delivery.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okanmojo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can you tell me what coupons you used? 5off-at-logi worked the first time but I can't get it to work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've downloaded firefox because with Chrome I did not got the notification for free express delivery.
> Then I used :
> IFA2016
> 5-Logitech
> 
> = 50.99 € incl. free express shipping.
> 
> edit: Still working for me, should also for u
Click to expand...

I get free standard shipping at $64.99, IFA2016 didnt work for me.


----------



## Parker34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parker34*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum but i wanted to share a little trick that may be useful to get the free express shipping popup appear instantly instead of waiting for several minutes (It works for me)
> 
> First you have to use firefox without any adblocks installed.
> Then, in the shopping cart page, when you have selected your products in, wait for the page to be loaded completely (wait for the spinner to be ended).
> Finally you just have to move your cursor out of the firefox window, like the upper left corner (what i have done), and the popup might just instantly come up! (In fact i think it's just a javascript event that is fired once you get your cursor out of the window like your going to close the window).
> 
> To be more specific, i used an old version of firefox where you can see the options menu of firefox like "file view window settings help" on the top of the browser. And you will certainly have to do the "choose your product" "add to my cart" and go to the cart path to have the script working.
> 
> I tried on an ipad, phone, chrome it didn't work. Instantly worked this way. Hope it will too with you guys ! And thank ofr the IFA code


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parker34*
> 
> Can't tell... i did it with my parents in law's laptop, which is a very old laptop, and didn't pay attention for it. Will try to get the version asap.


Back to home, i tried with an updated Firefox and it still works







You just have to put your cursor at the top left corner of the window and it will appear


----------



## ncck

Well thanks for that trick. Unfortunately cannot cancel cause it's not automated like amazon and you have to wait for a support rep to cancel it.. argh!


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skydex*
> 
> So if I order this from Germany's Logitech site and use those codes it will be shipped to Finland?
> 
> I got 50.99e in the end using 5-logitech but I don't get free express delivery.


Yes. That's what I did. Wait for the ad popup. Try firefox or IE


----------



## Parker34

Don't wait, you can do what i've written above !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parker34*
> 
> Back to home, i tried with an updated Firefox and it still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to put your cursor at the top left corner of the window and it will appear


----------



## EDVurd

This thing looks great and I would love to try the wireless version but that scroll wheel looks a bit cheap to me. Would like to have the hyper scroll wheel of the G900/G502 without those shapes and excess buttons. I really love the wheel on my Kone too. Guess I'll just have to try it out when it comes to my local stores.


----------



## starmanwarz

I wonder if they will start shipping orders tomorrow. Also I hope they will cancel my first order without the coupons, otherwise I'm gonna have to deal with returns.


----------



## okanmojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I wonder if they will start shipping orders tomorrow. Also I hope they will cancel my first order without the coupons, otherwise I'm gonna have to deal with returns.


Im in the same situation. I wrote to [email protected] to cancel my previous order.
Will give them a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## espn

Look like very comfortable. Wireless version price is too much higher than wired version.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Look like very comfortable. Wireless version price is too much higher than wired version.


Detachable cable, wireless dongle, wireless 2.4Ghz radio and an internal battery. That's probably worth the $30 difference. The G900 is $150.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

I want to order some hyperglides with my g403.. which of the ones they offer would fit the best? Would MS 1.1/3.0 fit just fine? Thanks!


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> I want to order some hyperglides with my g403.. which of the ones they offer would fit the best? Would MS 1.1/3.0 fit just fine? Thanks!


Try the stock feet first - these are new skates from logitech that are rounder maybe they might be good enough for you


----------



## john88

I wonder what the bettery life is on the G403 wireless, dont think they mentioned it on the specs.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> I wonder what the bettery life is on the G403 wireless, dont think they mentioned it on the specs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It's less than g900 with LED on but same with it off


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Try the stock feet first - these are new skates from logitech that are rounder maybe they might be good enough for you


Do you guys order feet from other websites for better performance or better feeling?


----------



## Wakoo

Also ordered it for 50.99€ w/ free express, the codes works for France, thank you guys


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I would love a redone FK via Logitech G. There is a lot of nuances I would change to make it better. It would be fantastic to have a modern WMO mouse with side buttons


Please listen to this man Logitech / @CPate!








It has more value asking people like him than any pro regarding shapes like this, imo.

also a WMOish kind of mouse with sidebuttons from logi + the g pro and g403 would offer a good variety of mice shapes in their new line.

a small ambi = g pro
ergo = g403
mid/bigger sized ambi with only the features like the g pro = still needed

sure the g900 is maybe a big ambi. but it is still rather heavy and costs a ton.

so as cool as my revel is (i hope i can manage to mod the clicks so they are atleast decent.) i still would like the quality from logitech^^
and like i mentioned above a new bigger ambi would fit in to their new line of mice very well.


----------



## MasterBash

So the g403 wired and wireless are both the same weight? The wireless one has a battery... Thats weird.


----------



## phamtom

the wired one is 90grams, the wireless is 107 iirc


----------



## phamtom

Does anyone know how long it should for the g403 to arrive with express shipping?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Try the stock feet first - these are new skates from logitech that are rounder maybe they might be good enough for you


Yeah I know that. I was just wondering if any of the mouse testers could shed some insight which fit better if I'd need to change the feet down the line.
Btw whats the general consensus about corepad? Pretty much hyperglides without the rounded edges?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> which fit


None i know of.


----------



## Br3chtel

Corepads are quite good, used them for my WMO and many more mice.
They mostly have a warm up phase, because at first they feel a bit "scratchy" on a cloth pad, but after some hours and grind in they are really nice.
Or you can round the edges a bit with your fingernails, shortens up the warm up phase.
And you got two pairs of feet in one pack.


----------



## Bloodymight

Soo anyones mouse got send out already?

Can't check anything on their site, they just show the receipt for my order


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Please listen to this man Logitech / @CPate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has more value asking people like him than any pro regarding shapes like this, imo.
> 
> also a WMOish kind of mouse with sidebuttons from logi + the g pro and g403 would offer a good variety of mice shapes in their new line.
> 
> a small ambi = g pro
> ergo = g403
> mid/bigger sized ambi with only the features like the g pro = still needed
> 
> sure the g900 is maybe a big ambi. but it is still rather heavy and costs a ton.
> 
> so as cool as my revel is (i hope i can manage to mod the clicks so they are atleast decent.) i still would like the quality from logitech^^
> and like i mentioned above a new bigger ambi would fit in to their new line of mice very well.


Well considering the weight difference of the 403 wired vs wireless they could probably just make a wired G900 and it would fit that quite well. I'm not sure how much a normal mechanical encoder+wheel weighs compared to the lightened hyper scroll on the g900, but if it is lighter they would probably end up with the G900 under 90g and it would help the weight balance as I think people said it is front heavy without the battery.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Soo anyones mouse got send out already?
> 
> Can't check anything on their site, they just show the receipt for my order


I keep checking my orders and the G Pro remains on "Order Submitted" and G403 remains on "Order in Process".


----------



## [email protected]

93 pages.... .__.
does this have the same spring tensioning system as the G900?


----------



## Br3chtel

No, it's the same as the G303.


----------



## Bloodymight

Seems like the "ESL2016" code(free g240 Mousepad) only works with older products. Like g502, g402, etc..

I'm sad now wanted more free stuff









Maybe it's just an error on their part and they'll do something about it


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Sad I couldn't get the 20% off voucher. Tried a number of times. Oh well, was good enough with free express, 5-off, and IFA2016.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Ordered, £43. Can't complain.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Sad I couldn't get the 20% off voucher. Tried a number of times. Oh well, was good enough with free express, 5-off, and IFA2016.


But IFA2016 is 20% off mate


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> But IFA2016 is 20% off mate


I know, but some people also got a voucher for cancelling the order. It's a 20% off your next order thing, which works with IFA 2016. I'm not too fussed about it, but I wish it had worked


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 93 pages.... .__.
> does this have the same spring tensioning system as the G900?


I reckon half the total amount of posts in this thread are dedicated to finding out which discount codes exist to get the best deal on the G403.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I know, but some people also got a voucher for cancelling the order. It's a 20% off your next order thing, which works with IFA 2016. I'm not too fussed about it, but I wish it had worked


Fair enough. I cancelled my previous order aswell and havent received any additional coupons. Couldnt be bothered tho.. still a steal for 51€


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Fair enough. I cancelled my previous order aswell and havent received any additional coupons. Couldnt be bothered tho.. still a steal for 51€


Yup, that's my feeling on it too


----------



## scardd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I know, but some people also got a voucher for cancelling the order. It's a 20% off your next order thing, which works with IFA 2016. I'm not too fussed about it, but I wish it had worked


it actually is a 20€ coupon for any order over 50€.
sadly i only realized that i got it after ordering the 403 already but now i would have to cancel again which by that time i guess it would be shipped anyways and 50€ is a decent price anyways







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Fair enough. I cancelled my previous order aswell and havent received any additional coupons. Couldnt be bothered tho.. still a steal for 51€


you get an email asking you to fill out a survey at least thats what i got and if you fill that out 1 or 2 days later you get an email with the code.
didnt realize that either until i read that someone got a code here on the forum and i went through all my emails again


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scardd*
> 
> you get an email asking you to fill out a survey at least thats what i got and if you fill that out 1 or 2 days later you get an email with the code.
> didnt realize that either until i read that someone got a code here on the forum and i went through all my emails again


Well if thats the case I might get G PRO with 2 20% coupons in couple of days who knows


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]RPM*
> 
> 93 pages.... .__.
> does this have the same spring tensioning system as the G900?


Same as G302, G900 uses different system, dunno why Logitech didn't implement in G Pro/G403 though.


----------



## starmanwarz

Logitech please cancel my 1st order and ship my 403 today!


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Logitech please cancel my 1st order and ship my 403 today!


absolutely bro im on it


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Logitech please cancel my 1st order and ship my 403 today!


lol aint nothing shipping today its labor day


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> Same as G302, G900 uses different system, dunno why Logitech didn't implement in G Pro/G403 though.


g900 buttons are a little bit loose, it is designed like this so no QA flaw or anything the buttons are great but personally i prefer the g303 clicks..

Dealing with returns if they dont cancel your order before it ships i think the best option is to refuse the most expensive one at the door but i'm not strong enough to do it if the most expensive one comes in first..


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> lol aint nothing shipping today its labor day


Normal work day in EU


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> Same as G302, G900 uses different system, dunno why Logitech didn't implement in G Pro/G403 though.


I'm pretty sure G403 uses their spring tensioning system.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> lol aint nothing shipping today its labor day


So is 1st May(labour day) a public holiday too?


----------



## TrancePlant

Not sure about the rest of Europe, but the UK had it's public holiday last Monday. Hopefully the mice ship today; I want to get my damn hands on these mice!


----------



## Watsyurdeal

One of the main things I was worried about is the sides, do they dig into your ring finger like the Deathadder does?﻿


----------



## bleets

So...
I can't actually figure out why the G Pro is more expensive than the G403 (wired).
Any ideas? They look basically the same in different bodies


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> So...
> I can't actually figure out why the G Pro is more expensive than the G403 (wired).
> Any ideas? They look basically the same in different bodies


Because it's called PRO....and the extra RGB lighting.


----------



## scardd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> So...
> I can't actually figure out why the G Pro is more expensive than the G403 (wired).
> Any ideas? They look basically the same in different bodies


it has that fancy RGB light strip at the back :>


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> So...
> I can't actually figure out why the G Pro is more expensive than the G403 (wired).
> Any ideas? They look basically the same in different bodies


As well as RGB and branding, it seems the G Pro has marginally better build quality.


----------



## bleets

that's fantastic...ally pointless -.-

and it isn't like the 403 doesn't have RGB lighting on the logo and wheel...yeah...I don't see the point of that either

in fact RGB just annoys me, it's going way OTT...like corsairs RGB mouse pad...get out


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Wait I just read that the wired version is front heavy, probably because it's the same shell used in the wireless, minus the battery. Uhhhh... please let that not be the case.


----------



## VoxLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> that's fantastic...ally pointless -.-
> 
> and it isn't like the 403 doesn't have RGB lighting on the logo and wheel...yeah...I don't see the point of that either
> 
> in fact RGB just annoys me, it's going way OTT...like corsairs RGB mouse pad...get out


Wasn't it Razer who made an RGB mouse pad (the Firefly or something like that)? I don't think Corsair has one... (and thank god... how pointless would that be).

I bought a G403 Prodigy a couple hours ago and used the discount coupons some people have been sharing around here (thanks). I'll put it side by side with my Razer DA Chroma and see which one I like the most (I hope it's the G403).


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> As well as RGB and branding, it seems the G Pro has marginally better build quality.


Based on what has marginally better quality? Do you have both by any chance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Wait I just read that the wired version is front heavy, probably because it's the same shell used in the wireless, minus the battery. Uhhhh... please let that not be the case.


Ino said the balance is good, maybe a BIT heavy in the front, nothing big.


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoxLux*
> 
> I don't think Corsair has one... (and thank god... how pointless would that be)..


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/mm800-polaris-rgb-gaming-mouse-pad
cough


----------



## VoxLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/mm800-polaris-rgb-gaming-mouse-pad
> cough


Oh my... turns out I was wrong.









I don't mind RGB leds on mechanical keyboards and mice tbh (I quite like it even) but I think RGB mouse pads and headsets is taking this RGB craze a little too far... lol. What's next? RGB gaming chairs?


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Wait I just read that the wired version is front heavy, probably because it's the same shell used in the wireless, minus the battery. Uhhhh... please let that not be the case.


I think it's more due to the added weight that you can add in the back. It's a tad bit front heavy to accommodate for that, not for the battery. I don't think it's much to worry about since Ino did mention that it's very slightly heavy towards the front.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> Based on what has marginally better quality? Do you have both by any chance?


Based on reviews?


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> I don't think it's much to worry about since Ino did mention that it's very slightly heavy towards the front.


Where did he say that? He said its well balanced with a bit on the front. Just a bit, to most people that will not be noticeable, depending on grip. Those very....slightly words do not match.


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Based on reviews?


I think when you're making claims like that it's polite to give a source/link it etc


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> ust a bit, to most people that will not be noticeable, depending on grip.


That's what I meant. Probably just poor phrasing on my part, I can see how 'very slightly' can become misleading.


----------



## ramraze

Is there anyone who has received their g403 already from Logitech webshop? My order is still processing, since friday...


----------



## racer11

I just got a tracking number, however I can't tell if its for the g403 or the g pro ...


----------



## ramraze

Perhaps they have too many orders


----------



## SEJB

Got my tracking number as well. My order was for both the pro and g403 so it should arrive on Wednesday according to ups.


----------



## okaz

I got tracking number also. Delivery tomorrow (Sweden).

This is for the Pro that I ordered express on saturday with rebates 3 weeks after I ordered the first one (that I have since tried to cancel but no reply yet). Nothing on the first one yet...


----------



## okanmojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Fair enough. I cancelled my previous order aswell and havent received any additional coupons. Couldnt be bothered tho.. still a steal for 51€


How did you cancelled your previous order ? Did you payed it up front with paypal ? Are u from Ger ?








The guy I talked with from Logitech support told me that they cannot cancel my prev. order
and I should just decline acceptance when the mice arrives...


----------



## bleets

Am I the only person who is surprised @ how much hype there is for a new mouse...especially a logitech mouse?









Also are people going for the wired or wireless model? Since the wireless is a "best of both worlds" with just some extra weight...


----------



## L1nos

My UPS-Shipment will arrive tomorrow. Super excited. Hopefully it can live up to my expectations.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Am I the only person who is surprised @ how much hype there is for a new mouse...especially a logitech mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also are people going for the wired or wireless model? Since the wireless is a "best of both worlds" with just some extra weight...


I believe most people have some sort of palm grip or palm-claw grip so considering the G Pro is much more claw/fingertip oriented I'm not too surprised at this mouse generating so much hype. Tons of people also love that Deathadder/EC shape and this mouse has a very similar shape to those.

What I'm more shocked at is Logitech's low-key reveal of this mouse. Do they not realize this mouse could potentially wipe out all other palm-grip mice?


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> I believe most people have some sort of palm grip or palm-claw grip so considering the G Pro is much more claw/fingertip oriented I'm not too surprised at this mouse generating so much hype. Tons of people also love that Deathadder/EC shape and this mouse has a very similar shape to those.
> 
> What I'm more shocked at is Logitech's low-key reveal of this mouse. Do they not realize this mouse could potentially wipe out all other palm-grip mice?


Same. This mouse should have been part of a "Pro lineup" easily. Why market it as an "entry" level mouse when it is blatantly top tier?

Something like GP-400 or GP-100.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> So...
> I can't actually figure out why the G Pro is more expensive than the G403 (wired).
> Any ideas? They look basically the same in different bodies


Perhaps they are predicting that the small G Pro won't sell well, or at least not as well as the larger G403. They might have made it more expensive so that it has a better chance to earn back development costs and the set up of its production line.


----------



## ncck

Ok I got my cancel in for the g pro - I assume I'll like the g403 more BUT in case I don't - I'll just wait for the g pro to release on amazon OR compare the price with some of the discount codes and try the free express shipping thing - although even with the $5 off I think amazon will have the same exact price with prime - either way idk but I didn't want to spend $140 right away









I'm sad that I probably won't see any of these mice for like 2 weeks argh... stinks


----------



## sneakyvince

I have a question about the G403:

Can I save a DPI to the mouse's onboard memory and uninstall the software and still keep using the mouse at said DPI? Does it also save polling rate/lighting config?


----------



## jsx3

Yes. Multiple DPI steps that function with top button or single profile save.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> My UPS-Shipment will arrive tomorrow. Super excited. Hopefully it can live up to my expectations.


Post pics, impressions please.


----------



## yoomy

I placed a total of 3 orders:
1st order: G Pro
2nd order: G403
3rd order: G Pro & G403 with coupons and express shipping

I tried to cancel the first and second order but did not succeed. They told me to refuse it on arrival.
Now I just received tracking information from UPS and logitech. I received 2 mails from logitech regarding order 1 and order 3 and they both have the same tracking number








So I will get 2x G Pro and one G403 tomorrow and since it is the same tracking number I can't even refuse one and need to go through the hassle of returning it


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I placed a total of 3 orders:
> 1st order: G Pro
> 2nd order: G403
> 3rd order: G Pro & G403 with coupons and express shipping
> 
> I tried to cancel the first and second order but did not succeed. They told me to refuse it on arrival.
> Now I just received tracking information from UPS and logitech. I received 2 mails from logitech regarding order 1 and order 3 and they both have the same tracking number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will get 2x G Pro and one G403 tomorrow and since it is the same tracking number I can't even refuse one and need to go through the hassle of returning it


That's what happens when you are impatient. I wouldn't blame Logitech for the hassle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> Where did he say that? He said its well balanced with a bit on the front. Just a bit, to most people that will not be noticeable, depending on grip. Those very....slightly words do not match.


It's a palm sized and shaped mouse. So it shouldn't be an issue if the weight is more towards the front as it will cause the mouse to contact your palm when you lift it.


----------



## softskiller

Slow a$$ logitech.
I got that express popup but did not activate it or just clicked it away because I thought it was a survey.

No shipping info yet. I want my mouse!


----------



## yukino

I've ordered my stuff with standard shipping and it's coming tomorrow anyways, lol.


----------



## eXellenty

Well I think the G403 is not ready for shipment... I got an email that my order is on the way now and got the tracking code but if I look in the details I see this:

shipping.JPG 18k .JPG file


edit: I ordered both in one order (G Pro and G403) and for the g403 you can see it in the "Rest" column


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukino*
> 
> I've ordered my stuff with standard shipping and it's coming tomorrow anyways, lol.


Same haha


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> Well I think the G403 is not ready for shipment... I got an email that my order is on the way now and got the tracking code but if I look in the details I see this:
> 
> shipping.JPG 18k .JPG file
> 
> 
> edit: I ordered both in one order (G Pro and G403) and for the g403 you can see it in the "Rest" column


It says out of stock if you try to purchase it. Strange becuase it was marked as in stock last week.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Ordered yesterday with express shipping. Haven't received tracking number yet, wonder why?! Indeed now its no longer in stock, but it was when I ordered it.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> Ordered yesterday with express shipping. Haven't received tracking number yet, wonder why?! Indeed now its no longer in stock, but it was when I ordered it.


Because the g403 isn't released yet lol, pretty sure if anyone got tracking it's for the g pro


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Because the g403 isn't released yet lol, pretty sure if anyone got tracking it's for the g pro


Yeah, we got it for g pro.


----------



## Soo8

To @blackmesatech: what size is the encoder in this thing?


----------



## bleets

I'm waiting a few months to get the G403, it'll be cheaper on amazon and it won't be the first production run


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Because the g403 isn't released yet lol, pretty sure if anyone got tracking it's for the g pro


It was released and available September 1'st in Europe. When I ordered it it was in stock, not on pre-order.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> Well I think the G403 is not ready for shipment... I got an email that my order is on the way now and got the tracking code but if I look in the details I see this:
> 
> shipping.JPG 18k .JPG file
> 
> 
> edit: I ordered both in one order (G Pro and G403) and for the g403 you can see it in the "Rest" column


Looked again at my order and you are right sadly. Guess it will give me more time to test the G Pro then.


----------



## bob333

Same here. G Pro was shipped and the G403 is out of stock. When I ordered the G403 was in stock, and G Pro available Sept 10.
Since I want to keep the one I prefer and return the other I really hope I'll get the 403 within the 14 days I could return the pro.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Wait I just read that the wired version is front heavy, probably because it's the same shell used in the wireless, minus the battery. Uhhhh... please let that not be the case.


You know that the wired version has a weight you can put in to stop it from being front heavy, right? Then the weight becomes the same as the wireless version.


----------



## john88

Is there any major differences between the g231 and g230 headsets? Or is it just a rebadge with higher price tag?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## starmanwarz

Kinda disappointed that they didn't ship my order today. Also sad because they didn't respond to my email for canceling my first order. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> I believe most people have some sort of palm grip or palm-claw grip so considering the G Pro is much more claw/fingertip oriented I'm not too surprised at this mouse generating so much hype. Tons of people also love that Deathadder/EC shape and this mouse has a very similar shape to those.
> 
> What I'm more shocked at is Logitech's low-key reveal of this mouse. Do they not realize this mouse could potentially wipe out all other palm-grip mice?


Slight correction....potentially wipe out 'Right handed ergo" palm grip mice. Some people don't prefer ergo mice so won't wipe out 'all' palm grip mice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> So...
> I can't actually figure out why the G Pro is more expensive than the G403 (wired).
> Any ideas? They look basically the same in different bodies


I'm guessing G-Pro cost more in research and development since they didn't have "people who worked on medical devices work on this damn thing" like they did with the G-Pro.


----------



## SEJB

Mweh I just noticed I am only getting the G pro on wednesday as well. That is kind of annoying since I wanted to decide between them and wanted to use my time.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Can someone tell me how i can contact Logitech (EU)?
There is literally no E-Mail address on their entire Webpage


----------



## falcon26

Looks like in the USA we have another month before it's out. I never understood that really. Logitech is a U.S. company yet Europe or Asia always gets stuff released well in advance of the U.S


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Looks like in the USA we have another month before it's out. I never understood that really. Logitech is a U.S. company yet Europe or Asia always gets stuff released well in advance of the U.S


Logitech International S.A. (commonly referred to as Logitech or Logi, stylized as logitech,previously LOGITECH) is a Swiss global provider of personal computer and tablets accessories with EMEA headquarters in Lausanne, Switzerland and American headquarters in Newark, California.

Industry Computer peripherals, tablet peripherals
Founded 2 October 1981; 34 years ago
Apples, Switzerland
Headquarters Lausanne, Switzerland

cough cough


----------



## Snayperskaya

Nice to see a true sucessor to MX500's lineage (even though it's a new shape). I'm definetely interested in it


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Logitech International S.A. (commonly referred to as Logitech or Logi, stylized as logitech,previously LOGITECH) is a Swiss global provider of personal computer and tablets accessories with EMEA headquarters in Lausanne, Switzerland and American headquarters in Newark, California.
> 
> Industry Computer peripherals, tablet peripherals
> Founded 2 October 1981; 34 years ago
> Apples, Switzerland
> Headquarters Lausanne, Switzerland
> 
> cough cough


yeah I google its headquarter photo not special.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okanmojo*
> 
> How did you cancelled your previous order ? Did you payed it up front with paypal ? Are u from Ger ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy I talked with from Logitech support told me that they cannot cancel my prev. order
> and I should just decline acceptance when the mice arrives...


I did it through the cancellation form posted by Zakman on 67th page. However afaik this could take a couple of days to take effect and if it the mouse ships before its cancelled you need to refuse it at delivery, which is what I will do if the 2nd more expensive mouse is actually shipped.
I paid with credit card and no im not from Germany.


----------



## falcon26

Oh Dam I always thought Logitech was a U.S company, oh well lesson learned. I actually live about 4 miles from the Logitech HQ here in Newark


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I actually live about 4 miles from the Logitech HQ here in Newark


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyotkyotkyot*


Please its America.



....oh wait, its actually California so:


----------



## karod

So I didn't have the time to read the 100 pages.

This G403 wired mouse is basically the same as the new G Pro ambi mouse? Only that the G403 is ergo shaped? It even costs the same (69.99 USD).


----------



## eXellenty

Do not know why logitech is doing that... I mean all the coupons and free express shipping and now they ship it in two packages?

I paid 99eur for the whole order ( G Pro and G403) and they pay express shipping for both packages? not really economical...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Please its America.
> 
> ....oh wait, its actually California so:


I think they recently banned modern rifles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> So I didn't have the time to read the 100 pages.
> 
> This G403 wired mouse is basically the same as the new G Pro ambi mouse? Only that the G403 is ergo shaped? It even costs the same (69.99 USD).


The Pro is a symmetrical mouse that is 8mm shorter with buttons on the left side only, but nearly weighs the same as the G403 wired when the weight door and weight are not on the mouse. I think they both use the same encoder, switches and cable. Both mice have the 3366 inside.

So the differences are shape, stiffness of buttons, pre travel of side buttons, mouse feet, weight balance, sensor position, scroll wheel placement, etc.

If you have a preference for symmetrical mice you would choose the Pro over the G403, vice versa. If you are not picky you are going to have to try both to see what shape is best for you. Personally, I would have bought both if the Pro was in the 70g range and the wired G403 was in the 85g range.


----------



## karod

Since I use the Deathadder for many years I ordered the G403 now.
Lets see how the G403 shape differs from the DA.


----------



## oxidized

Still waiting for logitech to send me the tracking code


----------



## PaleNimbus

An EC-2a shape with spring tension clicks and the 3366 sensor? This is the end of mice. Take my money.


----------



## Melan

I'm trying to find an EC mouse right now to test the shape lol. Found old Logitech B58 which is about the same as G Pro which was a perfect fit, but I really hope G403 will fit because I need the wireless.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Apparently they sold out of G403 at Pax west yesterday..








My friend couldnt get me a G403((


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I think they recently banned modern rifles.
> The Pro is a symmetrical mouse that is 8mm shorter with buttons on the left side only, but nearly weighs the same as the G403 wired when the weight door and weight are not on the mouse. I think they both use the same encoder, switches and cable. Both mice have the 3366 inside.
> 
> So the differences are shape, stiffness of buttons, pre travel of side buttons, mouse feet, weight balance, sensor position, scroll wheel placement, etc.
> 
> If you have a preference for symmetrical mice you would choose the Pro over the G403, vice versa. If you are not picky you are going to have to try both to see what shape is best for you. Personally, I would have bought both if the Pro was in the 70g range and the wired G403 was in the 85g range.


Why would there be a difference in stiffness of buttons? at least not the big one, both use spring tensioning system. Weight balance diference is small as well.
Also I think the G403 is around 87g without the weight door, isn't that in the 85g range? +2 grams only.


----------



## whiteweazel21

I ordered mine on 8/16, no tracking yet : (


----------



## karod

When was it announced and was the supposed date of first availability?

I only read about the mouse today in the news.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> Why would there be a difference in stiffness of buttons? at least not the big one, both use spring tensioning system. Weight balance diference is small as well.
> Also I think the G403 is around 87g without the weight door, isn't that in the 85g range? +2 grams only.


I heard from a few people that the buttons on the Pro are stiffer than the G302/3 and the buttons on the G403 are stiffer than the Pro. The spring that removes pre travel doesn't remove all the resistance of the shell. To do away with this resistance you need to create hinged buttons instead, which is what the G900 uses.

I thought Logitech was going to use their lightweight manufacturing process, and hinged buttons with spring tension, on all their pro/competitive/esports oriented mice starting from the G900. They reverted back to the typical mouse design, but kept the spring tension buttons, they even went to a light resistance mechanical encoder (which I think is a downgrade). The cable is still thick and the weave of the braid has been changed to one that appears to be less flexible yet doesn't get caught on mouse pads as easily.

I have a feeling that the glide of the G403 on soft mouse pads could be bad if you remove the weight holder/door/cover. A lot of my mice bottom out on my mouse pad, if that happens with the G403 I will likely notice the hole on the bottom of the mouse. So I will probably use the mouse with the weight holder on, thus it will weigh 90g. I'm used to, and prefer, mice that are 85g or less. Five grams isn't a big deal, but I want a mouse that is 125mm, with side buttons and a tall height, to be 80g. It's not that big of a deal for the G403 because I think I could remove 10g by modding it. The Pro doesn't seem like a mouse you can easily take 10g out of.


----------



## espn

honestly both g403 and pro look like the copy cat of other brands bestseller but I like this idea with logitech build quality.


----------



## qsxcv

g pro is a copycat of what?


----------



## karod

Is the sensor right in the middle of the mouse?

Because when I put lines across the mouse bottom (picture from Logitech's website), it looks not to be in the center


----------



## Vikhr

I think that's pretty typical for a 3.0 style mouse, the deathadder and ec are like that as well.


----------



## karod

I had to re-do it. I didn't know that the mouse's bottom plate ends right below the mouse foot.
I made a new version where only the base plate is measured.

Now at least left-right is centered. It is actually only shifted a bit upwards.


----------



## chr1spe

Right handed mice seem to have their sensor "centered" compared to the front feet and cord. Most of these type of right handed mice don't have the center of the bottom and top foot line up though. From looking at a picture of an EC2 it actually looks to me like its sensor is to the right (looking down from the top of the mouse) of the cable and the top foot by a tiny bit. The center of the top foot is to the right of the cable though I think. I don't know though ergo mice make no sense to me.


----------



## costilletas

I regret buying my dm1 s pro after seeing the pricing and weight of the wired version


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> I think that's pretty typical for a 3.0 style mouse, the deathadder and ec are like that as well.


The advantage here is that Logitech's G403 model, is HIGHER so looking forward to trying it out soon as it's advertised on Newegg







.

Come on Newegg where is it already.........







?


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> honestly both g403 and pro look like the copy cat of other brands bestseller but I like this idea with logitech build quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> g pro is a copycat of what?


The G100S obviously









but honestly I have no idea, logitech have had an ergo shaped mouse for years so...yeah.


----------



## Bloodymight

ordered saturday, was in stock till yesterday late morning....still no tracking number.

Very annoying, at least send me an email if I couldn't get one -.-

Edit: maybe they noticed that their free express shipping was a mistake


----------



## micro18

Mistake or not, they should keep their end of the deal. Same here. Ordered on 3rd with an express shipping and still no tracking number...


----------



## starmanwarz

Placed 2 orders on Friday and Saturday, haven't received any tracking numbers yet


----------



## karod

I did only get free standard shipping yesterday.

----

I hope the G403 isn't as high as the Deathadder.


----------



## genericcc

No tracking number here either but I haven't ordered this mouse and don't plan on doing so. Just thought I would let you guys know.


----------



## micro18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genericcc*
> 
> No tracking number here either but I haven't ordered this mouse and don't plan on doing so. Just thought I would let you guys know.


You are hilarious sir.


----------



## karod

I ordered although it wasn't in stock (sold out).
But the status shows "processing".

Also the webpage now shows "not in stock", but mouse-over tool tip on the buy button tells "it isn't in stock, but when you order anyways we will ship your item as soon as it is in stock again"


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro18*
> 
> Mistake or not, they should keep their end of the deal. Same here. Ordered on 3rd with an express shipping and still no tracking number...


They are shipping it via express. Ups express saver is the service my package is, sent with, will probably get it tomorrow morning.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I had to re-do it. I didn't know that the mouse's bottom plate ends right below the mouse foot.
> I made a new version where only the base plate is measured.
> 
> Now at least left-right is centered. It is actually only shifted a bit upwards.


Why wouldn't you account for the top lip of the buttons? Are hands constrained to the area of the bottom of the mouse? Why stop at the bottom? Why not account for the arch and gradient of the arch which can dictate how much the hand curls? This whole "sensor spot" stuff is so inaccurate.


----------



## karod

Depends.
Where is the sensor supposed to be?

Is it important that the sensor is in the middle of your hand, then you are correct. The top lip where the fingers are placed should be included.
or
Is it important that the sensor is in the middle of the base plate, so that tilting the mouse results in the sensor staying at roughly the same spot.Then the top lip shouldn't be included.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Is it important that the sensor is in the middle of the base plate, so that tilting the mouse results in the sensor staying at roughly the same spot.Then the top lip shouldn't be included.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## karod

My thoughts were: When you lift the mouse, it may happen that you tilt it slightly. Then it would be good that the sensor is in the middle of the base plate. When it is in the middle the sensor stays right at the pivot point of the tilt movement and the cursor doesn't move.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> My thoughts were: When you lift the mouse, it may happen that you tilt it slightly. Then it would be good that the sensor is in the middle of the base plate. When it is in the middle the sensor stays right at the pivot point of the tilt movement and the cursor doesn't move.


But if you tilt it, the sensor is going to move because the perpendicular surface has moved/is different hasn't it?. If you want to minimize the deviation from the sensor during pick up or something, you'd have to move the sensor as close to the wrist (if you pivot up by bending your wrist up), or as close to the right side of your hand (if you pivot by rotating your wrist).


----------



## ramraze

I ordered 2 G403s on Friday night, when it was still in stock. One from Finnish store, one from German store. The latter was with all the coupons. Both have been processing now since friday, so about 4-5 days. Kind of lame inventory system, I mean every order made should reserve and remove the products from the logical stock. Odd - maybe there is some kind of a mistake there with stock.
Or maybe they count stock somehow from a central warehouse and it is heavily delayed or something. Would explain why their site is so slow.

Quite disappointing that it's so misleading. The Finnish store still shows "in stock" but it has been processing since Friday.


----------



## bleets

Why are people including weekend days when counting back how long it's been, that's a joke, this isn't amazon ya know!


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Why are people including weekend days when counting back how long it's been, that's a joke, this isn't amazon ya know!


Well no, but in my experience the webshop has operated on saturdays, or at least packed stuff out for delivery. It's not a 9-5 office either.

I don't expect it to ship on the same day, but I do expect their stock to show correct information over 3 working days.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I ordered 2 G403s on Friday night, when it was still in stock. One from Finnish store, one from German store. The latter was with all the coupons. Both have been processing now since friday, so about 4-5 days. Kind of lame inventory system, I mean every order made should reserve and remove the products from the logical stock. Odd - maybe there is some kind of a mistake there with stock.
> Or maybe they count stock somehow from a central warehouse and it is heavily delayed or something. Would explain why their site is so slow.
> 
> Quite disappointing that it's so misleading. The Finnish store still shows "in stock" but it has been processing since Friday.


Yeah it's kinda weird. What is weird also is that my brother ordered the G Pro at 25/8 from the Finnish Logitech site and his order still hasn't been even processed. I ordered mine from the German one a few days ago and mine is already on it's way, scheduled to be delivered at Thursday...


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Yep same here ramraze. Still processing although I ordered it on friday when it was still in stock.. So much for express shipping (I know its not shipped yet but still :>)


----------



## NovaGOD

Got a tracking number for both my g pro's on Monday, one ordered with express shipping and one with free shipping, both of them are out for delivery today lol (unfortunately i'll get them tommorow because i'm at work







), i have the same 2x orders for g403 both with express shipping but no shipping confirmation/tracking number yet..

EU/Greece if that helps.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Yeah it's kinda weird. What is weird also is that my brother ordered the G Pro at 25/8 from the Finnish Logitech site and his order still hasn't been even processed. I ordered mine from the German one a few days ago and mine is already on it's way, scheduled to be delivered at Thursday...


Rip.. what day did you order it?


----------



## L1nos

Express seems to make no difference at All, atleast in my Region. Got the shipment Mail yesterday evening, and I received the G Pro Today morning. Express can't be faster


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> Express seems to make no difference at All, atleast in my Region. Got the shipment Mail yesterday evening, and I received the G Pro Today morning. Express can't be faster


Yeah, but some people here order it abroad. Which should make a difference. Like from Ger to Fin it goes through at least 2 other countries, so express feels safer


----------



## L1nos

Indeed. And if it is for Free, even better


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Got a tracking number for both my g pro's on Monday, one ordered with express shipping and one with free shipping, both of them are out for delivery today lol (unfortunately i'll get them tommorow because i'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), i have the same 2x orders for g403 both with express shipping but no shipping confirmation/tracking number yet..
> 
> EU/Greece if that helps.


When did you order? I'm in Athens but no tracking number.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Yeah, but some people here order it abroad. Which should make a difference. Like from Ger to Fin it goes through at least 2 other countries, so express feels safer


All orders get sent from Netherlands afaik.


----------



## scardd

you gotta keep in mind when waiting for shipment that
A: yesterday was monday so they have to work on orders that came in between friday -> sunday
B: they just launched their new line so most likely there are waaaay more orders than usual


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Rip.. what day did you order it?


Saturday at around 2pm Finnish time (UTC+3). I received the shipping confirmation email yesterday at 7pm. Standard shipping.


----------



## ncck

So many Greeks.. yasou!

Waiting impatiently for the 403 :l


----------



## NovaGOD

Both shipped from Netherlands
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> When did you order? I'm in Athens but no tracking number.


09/03/16 09/03/16 Order completed
16/8/16 16/8/16 Order completed

16/08 it was the pre-order with free shipping, 03/09 ordered with coupons and free express shipping. I'm in Athens as well.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Both shipped from Netherlands
> 09/03/16 09/03/16 Order completed
> 16/8/16 16/8/16 Order completed
> 
> 16/08 it was the pre-order with free shipping, 03/09 ordered with coupons and free express shipping. I'm in Athens as well.


I'm so jealous right now...I'm still on "order submitted" since 01/09/16 for G Pro and "order in process" since 02/09/16 for G403. Ordered from UK


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So many Greeks.. yasou!
> 
> Waiting impatiently for the 403 :l


Vietnamese Australian actually. re ?


----------



## skajohyros

NovaGod must have inside connections at logi.


----------



## Secondo

I just talked to Logitech and they said that the G403 is still only available for pre-order and so they won't ship the product until it has been released. What? I thought it WAS available.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secondo*
> 
> I just talked to Logitech and they said that the G403 is still only available for pre-order and so they won't ship the product until it has been released. What? I thought it WAS available.


Are you from NA? I think we might have to wait a month for whatever reason.


----------



## Secondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Are you from NA? I think we might have to wait a month for whatever reason.


Nope, EU


----------



## Demi9OD

The 403 release certainly feels rushed due to the LAN leak. It is at least a bit sloppier than the G Pro. Assuming the G Pro begins shipping around the world this week, it at least had a universal release time.


----------



## Secondo

So I just talked to a third guy from Logi and he said that my G403 will be shipped out during this week. I don't even...


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secondo*
> 
> So I just talked to a third guy from Logi and he said that my G403 will be shipped out during this week. I don't even...


I'll also try contacting Logitech to get a bit of clarification on the release date. Are you in the US or EU?


----------



## Secondo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> I'll also try contacting Logitech to get a bit of clarification on the release date. Are you in the US or EU?


EU


----------



## oxidized

i'll try that too, let's see what they say


----------



## karod

Oh man, every time I read G403 I think of "HTTP 403 - forbidden" error.

Btw. I ordered yesterday although it was sold out. I used the coupons but I only got free standard shipping (express would have been 17€)
It still shows "order processing" (Bestellung wird bearbeitet).


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Saturday at around 2pm Finnish time (UTC+3). I received the shipping confirmation email yesterday at 7pm. Standard shipping.


Nice so this means they just cherrypick whichever orders they like.. Makes me mad. Expect more from Logitech. I ordered 20 pm Friday...


----------



## Sigtyr

I don't know if I can wait a month for the G403 to release here in NA. At least I'll be able to read all reviews for the G403 from the rest of the world.


----------



## a_ak57

While I was initially disappointed about having to wait a month longer than everyone else, the bright side is that I'll have a month to get used to the Pro instead of getting both then trying to assess them at the same time.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Nice so this means they just cherrypick whichever orders they like.. Makes me mad. Expect more from Logitech. I ordered 20 pm Friday...


Tbh i really doubt they have a free time to cherrypick anything right now.


----------



## dlul

ordered the gpro the day of it's release and the g403 the 3 sept and still no tracking number for both


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlul*
> 
> ordered the gpro the day of it's release and the g403 the 3 sept and still no tracking number for both


I just got my tracking for the g pro about an hour ago


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Tbh i really doubt they have a free time to cherrypick anything right now.


Well,logical (heh, no pun intended) and fair are not the words to describe this randomness or being "lucky". I know they are busy but this plain makes no sense.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Nice so this means they just cherrypick whichever orders they like.. Makes me mad. Expect more from Logitech. I ordered 20 pm Friday...


Well I mentioned that I ordered the G Pro. I assume you ordered the G403. Still it's weird as my brother ordered about a week before and his order is still only 'received'. Also, they state that the money is charged when the shipment happens which obviously is false.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Well I mentioned that I ordered the G Pro. I assume you ordered the G403. Still it's weird as my brother ordered about a week before and his order is still only 'received'. Also, they state that the money is charged when the shipment happens which obviously is false.


Ah right then. Still a luck game it seems.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> While I was initially disappointed about having to wait a month longer than everyone else, the bright side is that I'll have a month to get used to the Pro instead of getting both then trying to assess them at the same time.


Good luck with either taking over your IE 3.0 legends spot. lol


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Well,logical (heh, no pun intended) and fair are not the words to describe this randomness or being "lucky". I know they are busy but this plain makes no sense.


Well, i guess it's something like different people handling different batches of orders with different speed in the distribution department. It's the only explanation i can come up with.


----------



## whiteweazel21

It'll be interesting once people start modding the G403.

I have never weighed parts or done this myself, but for speculation you might save ~3 grams removing all the leds and associated wiring, etc. You could model and 3d print a mouse wheel, maybe get 2 grams there. Change the battery for a smaller one like someone did in the g900 thread maybe save 5g or more. If stock is 15g, half capacity or more efficient one might be around 7g. Could replace some screws and misc for like 1g.

Completely speculation, but together that adds to 11g, so 96g or less. And I'm sure people could get even more creative and get it down to 90g. That would be pretty awesome for a wireless.


----------



## qsxcv

you're not going to get 2g from a lighter wheel since the g403 wheel is already plastic

you can save 2.5g simply by removing the weight door (which is completely unnecessary if you don't use the weight)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> you're not going to get 2g from a lighter wheel since the g403 wheel is already plastic
> 
> you can save 2.5g simply by removing the weight door (which is completely unnecessary if you don't use the weight)


Does the shell piece for the logo area act as a cover like a G400 button piece does? I want to know if you could remove plastic underneath that piece.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1495661/g400-94-grams-mod-93g-now/0_30

Is there extra unnecessary PCB under the wheel that would be for the wireless version's detachable cable?


----------



## Pragmatist

The G403 wired/wireless is already sold out in Sweden. I placed my order prior to it being sold out but I still didn't get a tracking number, nor does it say that the mice have been shipped either. However, when I called them this Monday they stated that it has already been shipped, which is clearly not the case.


----------



## jasjeet

I ordered mine around midday on Saturday, no tracking number and just says order processing. I'm in the UK. I got standard shipping.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> you're not going to get 2g from a lighter wheel since the g403 wheel is already plastic
> 
> you can save 2.5g simply by removing the weight door (which is completely unnecessary if you don't use the weight)


I may have missed it but did you weigh the magnets + screws from the inside?


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> you're not going to get 2g from a lighter wheel since the g403 wheel is already plastic
> 
> you can save 2.5g simply by removing the weight door (which is completely unnecessary if you don't use the weight)


I rarely weigh things so I'm not even sure how much a gram weighs. But even though the wheel is plastic, it still looks pretty chunky and has an led in it and appears solid. If you printed a wire-frame version maybe you could save 1g? + the door lid is 3.5g already


----------



## Bloodymight

Just called them(germany)

Apparently they only had 40(!!) G403s in stock and they sold out immediately.








I will get an email in the next 48 hours telling me when I can expect the mouse.









As expected, he couldn't tell me why their page didn't update its supply status.
I ordered on saturday evening btw..


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Expected more from Logitech.. kinda pissed right now


----------



## skajohyros

Bull**** Logitech. Still waiting.


----------



## solz

Can someone please put up a comparison picture with the Steelseries Rival?

love you ong time


----------



## danieldnl

Ordered a G403 on Friday for 60€ with standard shipping, and saturday morning for 50€ with express.
Tried cancellation for shipment 1 on saturday, no reply.

Just chatted with Logitech (Germany).
She cancelled my order no1, for no2 she said: We have already prepared the order for shipping. In the coming days you can expect the order.
i told her that i believe they are out of stock and asked for a timeframe, she beat about the bush telling me nothing and couldn't give me one, so it does look like they are out of stock :/


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danieldnl*
> 
> Ordered a G403 on Friday for 60€ with standard shipping, and saturday morning for 50€ with express.
> Tried cancellation for shipment 1 on saturday, no reply.
> 
> Just chatted with Logitech (Germany).
> She cancelled my order no1, for no2 she said: We have already prepared the order for shipping. In the coming days you can expect the order.
> i told her that i believe they are out of stock and asked for a timeframe, she beat about the bush telling me nothing and couldn't give me one, so it does look like they are out of stock :/


Where did you find the chat support? I have been looking for awhile now and cannot find a chat at all....


----------



## danieldnl

http://support.logitech.com/de_de/contact

the site is ****. Clicking on "Kundendienst und Downloads" sometimes takes me there, sometimes to http://support.logitech.com/de_de/home, same with clicking Kontakt at the bottom.

i needed to disable all adblockers for chat to work


----------



## Implux

Hello from Germany,

i just created an account to give you the information I recieved via the live chat.

The Agent told me that my order for the G403 is through, it just needs to be send. The problem is, that there were a lot of preorders and they will get prepared first, so it takes a bit of time till my order (or maybe any of yours) will get prepared for shipping. The first orders will be prepared first, then the older ones.
When I asked about the rumour "only 40 mice available" he answered that he had looked how much are available a few days ago and it showed over 2000 in Stock.

I suggested that they could inform their customers with an email about the status from their orders and he wrote that he will hand this idea over to the responsibles.
He also wrote that he will email me, when he knows more.

English isnt my main language so sorry for any mistakes.


----------



## Implux

Sorry it posted twice Idk why.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Implux*
> 
> Hello from Germany,
> 
> i just created an account to give you the information I recieved via the live chat.
> 
> The Agent told me that my order for the G403 is through, it just needs to be send. The problem is, that there were a lot of preorders and they will get prepared first, so it takes a bit of time till my order (or maybe any of yours) will get prepared for shipping. The first orders will be prepared first, then the older ones.
> When I asked about the rumour "only 40 mice available" he answered that he had looked how much are available a few days ago and it showed over 2000 in Stock.
> 
> I suggested that they could inform their customers with an email about the status from their orders and he wrote that he will hand this idea over to the responsibles.
> He also wrote that he will email me, when he knows more.
> 
> English isnt my main language so sorry for any mistakes.


Thanks for the info. I've ordered it friday just a few hours after it was announced on Facebook. Hope I'll get mine this week. Pls Logitech, I need salvation!!


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Just called them(germany)
> 
> Apparently they only had 40(!!) G403s in stock and they sold out immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get an email in the next 48 hours telling me when I can expect the mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, he couldn't tell me why their page didn't update its supply status.
> I ordered on saturday evening btw..


This will probably happen to most countries selling the g403. It might even outsell the G Pro faster because it's a safer shape.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Implux*
> 
> When I asked about the rumour "only 40 mice available" he answered that he had looked how much are available a few days ago and it showed over 2000 in Stock.


Thats literally what he said to me with his broken DEUTSCH, maybe he wanted to say "someone ordered 40 of them"









....thats good to know though


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Thats literally what he said to me with his broken DEUTSCH, maybe he wanted to say "someone ordered 40 of them"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....thats good to know though


With the two discounts it would make sense. Selling them afterwards for 10 bucks more ^^


----------



## Wakoo

The command is packed since Monday







still no tracking number.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Once again, I ordered on Saturday, no tracking number yet. Spoke with Live support on german store and she said:

"We prepare the order for shipment.The payment is successfully received.In the next days you will receive feedback from the transport company UPS. You will receive a shipping confirmation email."

When I asked about the duration of this whole process she said :

"Unfortunately, I have to ask for your patience."


----------



## agsz

Has there been any word if the Logitech G403 will be available in-store this week, or is it only available online for the time being?


----------



## Zakman

Quite regretting not going through Amazon at this point.


----------



## karod

Omg, I did not get the news about the G403 until Monday.
So I order on Monday when it already said out of stock.

So, seeing that people have to wait long (although they ordered when the mouse was still in stock), I am asking myself how many days I have to wait after them.


----------



## softskiller

And I had hope to test this mouse during BF1 beta which lasts till tomorrow...


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> And I had hope to test this mouse during BF1 beta which lasts till tomorrow...


Hope dies last mate. Yup, but on the bright side most of us probably have 5+ mice at home, so it's not like we're mouseless. I'll just use my ec1 until the g403 ships.


----------



## agsz

Any sites still have stock in the U.S, that ship in the next week or so? Only found NewEgg at the moment, which says 'Release Date: October 1st, 2016'. Was kind of late to the G403 party


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Any sites still have stock in the U.S, that ship in the next week or so? Only found NewEgg at the moment, which says 'Release Date: October 1st, 2016'. Was kind of late to the G403 party


403 hasn't been in stock in us yet, I'd say 1-2 weeks from today we might see the Logitech orders ship


----------



## starmanwarz

Has anyone managed to cancel their order (for not using coupons) successfully? If so, how?


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Has anyone managed to cancel their order (for not using coupons) successfully? If so, how?


Contact them via support chat.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer11*
> 
> Contact them via support chat.


There's no such thing unless I am missing something.. Got a link?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Has anyone managed to cancel their order (for not using coupons) successfully? If so, how?


Nope, i received both G pro's at the same package(so i couldnt refuse one at the door) and i still can't figure out how to return the one i don't want to keep. The same thing will happen to g403 i'm pretty sure about it, i opened a support ticket and also emailed them at [email protected] and they keep ignoring me.

Not a single reply in my 4 opened tickets and emails(since 09/03) except the automated responses. I have heard nothing but good things about their support in the past but i can't seem to even reach them lol..

I also tried to reach them via support chat and i got a message that its only available to US customers (i was on the UK site btw en-gb on the url)


----------



## Ihateallmice

Logitech EU support = LOL GOOD LUCK MATE
Logitech US support = Phone, chat, mail, ez pz


----------



## Melan

Logitech EU support wasn't any trouble for me at all. Beside their login issue of course.


----------



## jasjeet

I tried the chat today in the uk but it won't connect to an agent, just sits there loading.
Neither of my orders has shipped either. It still shows as in stock in the uk.


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I tried the chat today in the uk but it won't connect to an agent, just sits there loading.
> Neither of my orders has shipped either. It still shows as in stock in the uk.


I'm not even from the uk and I managed to get help from uk live chat haha.


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> There's no such thing unless I am missing something.. Got a link?


Their support site is a mess, I don't even know how I found the chat. I selected g403 on the support page, then clicked on the "I still need help" link, and somehow got the option to chat.


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Nope, i received both G pro's at the same package(so i couldnt refuse one at the door) and i still can't figure out how to return the one i don't want to keep. The same thing will happen to g403 i'm pretty sure about it, i opened a support ticket and also emailed them at [email protected] and they keep ignoring me.
> 
> Not a single reply in my 4 opened tickets and emails(since 09/03) except the automated responses. I have heard nothing but good things about their support in the past but i can't seem to even reach them lol..
> 
> I also tried to reach them via support chat and i got a message that its only available to US customers (i was on the UK site btw en-gb on the url)


I had two orders I wanted to cancel. I managed to cancel the first by calling logitech (the phone line is not free) and the second via live chat.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> you're not going to get 2g from a lighter wheel since the g403 wheel is already plastic
> 
> you can save 2.5g simply by removing the weight door (which is completely unnecessary if you don't use the weight)


That. is. awesome.
That makes the G403 85grams! That's almost WMO territory.
By the looks the shape is WMO/EC2 hybrid. Very excited!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> That. is. awesome.
> That makes the G403 85grams! That's almost WMO territory.
> By the looks the shape is WMO/EC2 hybrid. Very excited!


I thought the G403 is 90g with the weight holder and the weight holder is 2.5g. At least it's lighter than the EC2.

The WMO weighs 80g (if I remember correctly).


----------



## chr1spe

Support is probably over loaded with people who ordered two mice knowing they would return one. Maybe I'm just weird, but I find that a kind of screwed up thing to do. Ordering something, figuring out you don't like it, and returning it is one thing to me, but having no problems with a product and returning it because you didn't find the best price before you bought it is another. Even ordering both the G Pro and G403 and returning the one you like less makes sense to me, but ordering 2 of each and returning 2 or 3 of them kind of makes me cringe.


----------



## Hunched

I emailed Logitech asking them why the G403 is $10 more than it should cost in Canada and why there aren't any working discount codes for Canada when every other region appears to be getting discounts.

So far they have the record of the only company I have ever emailed to never reply back.

The last 2 companies I contacted, Sennheiser and Noctua, actually got questions that require more than a few braincells to answer, and they gave detailed responses.

I can only imagine Logitech is just so confused by "why is it this price" that they're incapable of forming a coherent response.
Some real hard, heavy hitting questions right here. How could they possibly be answered?

Also, the contact section of their site was designed by a blind person with parkinsons.
I really don't want to give them my money anymore.

Lets look at the Zowie EC2-A, $60 USD and it's $78 CDN.
Zowie can do math properly, why can't Logitech? Also why can't they answer simple questions?
So dumb


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Even ordering both the G Pro and G403 and returning the one you like less makes sense to me, but ordering 2 of each and returning 2 or 3 of them kind of makes me cringe.


Suspect they are using their mother's or father's credit card (know from experiencing with that sort of behaviour from them) hence there has to be a return to re-cover costs on the initial outlay.

Needless to say the Father, will always find out about the purchases so always assume the usual position, when he gets back in town.


----------



## Hunched

Also, EU and US get live chat support, while Canada does not and only has an email option which they will ignore.
Super cool!


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Also, EU and US get live chat support, while Canada does not and only has an email option which they will ignore.
> Super cool!


To be fair, they're probably incredibly backed up from sales and handling returns lately. If not you, some other person would probably still be waiting for a reply for as long as you have. :/


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Support is probably over loaded with people who ordered two mice knowing they would return one. Maybe I'm just weird, but I find that a kind of screwed up thing to do. Ordering something, figuring out you don't like it, and returning it is one thing to me, but having no problems with a product and returning it because you didn't find the best price before you bought it is another. Even ordering both the G Pro and G403 and returning the one you like less makes sense to me, but ordering 2 of each and returning 2 or 3 of them kind of makes me cringe.


You are probably refering to me, so i didn't buy 2 of each with the intention to return the ones with the highest price or w/e, i tried to cancel the orders with the highest price before they got shipped(i ordered both g403s at the same day). It's not my fault that you apparently can't cancel an order from logitech's web shop even if the product has not yet shipped/isn't available.. Tbh i didn't thought i was going to go through emails/support tickets i was looking for the "cancel order" button that should be there when you order something online...


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> You are probably refering to me, so i didn't buy 2 of each with the intention to return the ones with the highest price or w/e, i tried to cancel the orders with the highest price before they got shipped(i ordered both g403s at the same day). It's not my fault that you apparently can't cancel an order from logitech's web shop even if the product has not yet shipped/isn't available.. Tbh i didn't thought i was going to go through emails/support tickets i was looking for the "cancel order" button that should be there when you order something online...


No I'm not referring to anyone in specific. It seems like around a dozen or more people in this thread have said they are doing that and I'm sure many more did that aren't posting about it.


----------



## Aricil

You think Logitech takes returns?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Support is probably over loaded with people who ordered two mice knowing they would return one. Maybe I'm just weird, but I find that a kind of screwed up thing to do. Ordering something, figuring out you don't like it, and returning it is one thing to me, but having no problems with a product and returning it because you didn't find the best price before you bought it is another. Even ordering both the G Pro and G403 and returning the one you like less makes sense to me, but ordering 2 of each and returning 2 or 3 of them kind of makes me cringe.


Are you allowed to do this? I was wanting to order both and return whichever one I like less, but I didn't think you could return stuff if you bought straight from Logitech, which is why I've been holding off on ordering from them. But if you can, I'll probably go ahead and buy them instead of waiting.


----------



## AuraDesruu

So the Deathadder was always too wide for me due to it being 70mm in width.
Now I'm contemplating on getting the G pro instead because the width is 68mm.
EC2-A was like 64mm and was perfect.
What to do


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> So the Deathadder was always too wide for me due to it being 70mm in width.
> Now I'm contemplating on getting the G pro instead because the width is 68mm.
> EC2-A was like 64mm and was perfect.
> What to do


buy and try, you don't need us to tell you


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> You are probably refering to me, so i didn't buy 2 of each with the intention to return the ones with the highest price or w/e, i tried to cancel the orders with the highest price before they got shipped(i ordered both g403s at the same day). It's not my fault that you apparently can't cancel an order from logitech's web shop even if the product has not yet shipped/isn't available.. Tbh i didn't thought i was going to go through emails/support tickets i was looking for the "cancel order" button that should be there when you order something online...


That is precisely what happened.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Suspect they are using their mother's or father's credit card (know from experiencing with that sort of behaviour from them) hence there has to be a return to re-cover costs on the initial outlay.
> 
> Needless to say the Father, will always find out about the purchases so always assume the usual position, when he gets back in town.


Yeah, I've been mowing the lawn and doing dishes for two months to get these new mice. FeelsGoodMan!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> No I'm not referring to anyone in specific. It seems like around a dozen or more people in this thread have said they are doing that and I'm sure many more did that aren't posting about it.


I ordered 3 mice saturday night and sent an email explaining why I want to cancel the first order an hour after the purchase was made, I still haven't received a reply. Everyone wants to make a bargain when possible, that's to be expected. However, the mice must have been more popular than they expected initially, or so it seems since my experience with their support was decent previously.

Also, when I called their customer support they told me to deny the package and I asked her if I really should do that since it isn't a good practice, she said that it was fine because the mice have been shipped. I still haven't recieved a tracking number, nor have my mice been shipped according to the information on their site where you enter your order number. So, no. We're not to be blamed for poor customer service due to them having successful products that sparked the interest of many, that at least seems to be the case imo.

Edit: Had to type quick before dad wakes up...


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> So the Deathadder was always too wide for me due to it being 70mm in width.
> Now I'm contemplating on getting the G pro instead because the width is 68mm.
> EC2-A was like 64mm and was perfect.
> What to do


None of those are that wide where your fingers actually grip. That's why you have to try them out to see how they fit, subtle curves and indents, plus the way you hold it make a big difference.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> So the Deathadder was always too wide for me due to it being 70mm in width.
> Now I'm contemplating on getting the G pro instead because the width is 68mm.
> EC2-A was like 64mm and was perfect.
> What to do


Yeah I asked Ino about the grip width. He said he'll be getting back to me soon on that.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Yeah I asked Ino about the grip width. He said he'll be getting back to me soon on that.


It doesnt flare in/out much, should be around 62-64, unfortunately i dont know where put my calipers.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> It doesnt flare in/out much, should be around 62-64, unfortunately i dont know where put my calipers.


Oh cheers, 60-65mm grip width is perfect for me. Now to give Logitech a call. Anyone know the number for Logitech UK support? Been having a nightmare so far with finding support information.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Also, when I called their customer support they told me to deny the package and I asked her if I really should do that since it isn't a good practice, she said that it was fine because the mice have been shipped. I still haven't recieved a tracking number, nor have my mice been shipped according to the information on their site where you enter your order number. So, no. We're not to be blamed for poor customer service due to them having successful products that sparked the interest of many, that at least seems to be the case imo.
> 
> Edit: Had to type quick before dad wakes up...


In my case both were in the same package with the same tracking number so i couldn't refuse them at the door.







Tracked my order via ups and showed the cheapest one with express delivery so i didn't know they included my g pro 16/08 pre-order with free shipping inside lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Oh cheers, 60-65mm grip width is perfect for me. *Now to give Logitech a call. Anyone know the number for Logitech UK support? Been having a nightmare so far with finding support information*.


Assist him quickly please before his daddy gets back in town..


----------



## Implux

I got an email today from the agent i chatted with yesterday.

He wrote, that they packed the G403s yesterday ready for shipping and that they should ship out today and I should watch out for an email from UPS with the trackingnumber.


----------



## exitone

Is this mouse shorter than the Dm1 PRO S? How does it compare to the KPM shape (which is good). Seems to be steeper which i want. ty


----------



## goddieman

Guys good news, the G403 is on stock now.







http://gaming.logitech.com/de-de/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Implux*
> 
> I got an email today from the agent i chatted with yesterday.
> 
> He wrote, that they packed the G403s yesterday ready for shipping and that they should ship out today and I should watch out for an email from UPS with the trackingnumber.


EU or NA?


----------



## goddieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> EU or NA?


EU


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> No I'm not referring to anyone in specific. It seems like around a dozen or more people in this thread have said they are doing that and I'm sure many more did that aren't posting about it.


Yeah and a lot of people do the same with grapics cards. Buy two, return the one with the lower overclock.

It's pretty common practice around here and it's cringeworthy. And a reason why return fees are getting more and more common (and more expensive) from eTailers.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goddieman*
> 
> Guys good news, the G403 is on stock now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gaming.logitech.com/de-de/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse


The only good news would be a tracking number


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yeah and a lot of people do the same with grapics cards. Buy two, return the one with the lower overclock.
> 
> It's pretty common practice around here and it's cringeworthy. And a reason why return fees are getting more and more common (and more expensive) from eTailers.


This is a completely different thing, most people here bought the mouse immediately without discount codes/free express shipping and then when they found out about them(ty ocn







) tried to cancel their previous(expensive) order BEFORE it was shipped and failed due to lack of communication from logi. It's another thing to try and exploit the return policy by cherry picking products..


----------



## Jaju123

This was in UK support chat.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> EU or NA?


Can you order from Germany to NA? Or it wouldn't allow. As far as I know ups charges the same price for international shipments.
Edit: nvm, customs fees would incur... Forgot about that


----------



## ncck

Argh the euros get the 403 first........ >: (


----------



## skajohyros

Should be a simple automated process to cancel an order which has not been prepared for shipping.


----------



## iceskeleton

Be glad you are not australia where it won't be here for another 3-6 months









Only option is amazon


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> Should be a simple automated process to cancel an order which has not been prepared for shipping.


Unfortunately, refunds and cancellations via Logitech's CS isn't as simplistic as it should be. You sometimes have to be persistent enough to get someone's attention (I suggest reaching out in their Community so that a moderator will spot your plea for help). I agree, canceling an order (that hasn't even shipped yet) shouldn't have to be this challenging (lol).


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> Should be a simple automated process to cancel an order which has not been prepared for shipping.


No, next time be careful and don't buy anything with your dad's credit card (he'll be back soon and he'll find out..) Why do you want to cancel an order mate?? Because you found a better price?? This is cringeworthy to me..


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> No, next time be careful and don't buy anything with your dad's credit card (he'll be back soon and he'll find out..) Why do you want to cancel an order mate?? Because you found a better price?? This is cringeworthy to me..


To be fair, the CS for Logitech isn't bad but it can be quite challenging to get a refund or get an RMA claim rolling. If you buy the same Logitech mouse from Amazon, their customer service is so effortless, you usually will get a replacement for a defective mouse within 2 days. With Logitech, you'll be lucky to get a RESPONSE from their CS in 2 days


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yeah and a lot of people do the same with grapics cards. Buy two, return the one with the lower overclock.
> 
> It's pretty common practice around here and it's cringeworthy. And a reason why return fees are getting more and more common (and more expensive) from eTailers.


I don't think most here did that. They wanted the repate/free shipping etc. Several probably thought it was easy to cancel, which it should. Poor service like this is one of the things that makes it easier for people to be ruthless about trying things out and returning them.


----------



## genericcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> No, next time be careful and don't buy anything with your dad's credit card (he'll be back soon and he'll find out..) Why do you want to cancel an order mate?? Because you found a better price?? This is cringeworthy to me..


I understand that when you're a kid relying on his allowance to buy gaming toys, a 5% discount and free shipping is kind of a big deal and worth wasting the precious time of working adults


----------



## eXellenty

talked to the German Support a second ago. they will ship the g403 today or tomorrow.


----------



## Aymanb

Any info about when retailers are going to sell it? I'm not paying these disgusting prices on the Logitech website.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Any info about when retailers are going to sell it? I'm not paying these disgusting prices on the Logitech website.


Not so sure. I'd say be patient. Most likely 2-3 months after official launch. Take the G900 for instance. I see them now on Best Buy's shelves! It's shocking that Logitech is still selling their G303 at $69.99 when you can buy it at almost 50% off at Best Buy or Amazon.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> talked to the German Support a second ago. they will ship the g403 today or tomorrow.


Don't try to give me hope with that, I had 0 expectations just a moment ago









If that's true I might be able to get mine on saturday


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yeah and a lot of people do the same with grapics cards. Buy two, return the one with the lower overclock.
> 
> It's pretty common practice around here and it's cringeworthy. *And a reason why return fees are getting more and more common (and more expensive) from eTailers*.


Return fees have been the default in my country for at least 10 years. You always pay return shipping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Any info about when retailers are going to sell it? I'm not paying these disgusting prices on the Logitech website.


To be fair the prices with the IFA2016 and 5€-LOGITECH codes were pretty fair at 50-60 euros with free shipping.

Ontopic it's kind of annoying that the 403 will ship out tomorrow so I will have to wait until monday to get it, I had hopes to get it before the weekend but I guess the pro will have to hold me over until then.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Don't try to give me hope with that, I had 0 expectations just a moment ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true I might be able to get mine on saturday


I spoke with Logitech support and they said the same to me, today or tomorrow the product will be shipped. But UPS does not make deliveries on Saturday from what they told me. Unless you are somehow able to contact UPS and ask them if it's possible.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genericcc*
> 
> I understand that when you're a kid relying on his allowance to buy gaming toys, a 5% discount and free shipping is kind of a big deal and worth wasting the precious time of working adults


The discounts equate to 20 euros. It's a question of principle. And returning an unopened item doesn't cost them that much to resell.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> No, next time be careful and don't buy anything with your dad's credit card (he'll be back soon and he'll find out..) Why do you want to cancel an order mate?? Because you found a better price?? This is cringeworthy to me..


Stop teasing me ? I cringe when I spend 70 when I could have got it for 50.


----------



## Creyok

They just sent me G403 Wired which I ordered yesterday from german logitech. (received tracking number)


----------



## Zakman

Just got my UPS tracking number. G403 coming in tomorrow.


----------



## danieldnl

same, just got the email. BUT: This message was sent to you at the request of E COMMERCE LOGITECH to notify you that the shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS. The physical parcel may or may not have actually been tendered to UPS for shipment.

hoping the parcel goes to ups today: Scheduled Delivery Date: Friday, 09/09/2016


----------



## NovaGOD

Got the email, same for me: Scheduled Delivery Date: Friday, 09/09/2016


----------



## goddieman

So I have my Tracking Number: Scheduled Delivery: 09/09/2016


----------



## Jaju123

Mine has shipping notification too. To UK. ETA tomorrow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RealSteelH6

I also received my UPS Tracking number (Germany).


----------



## eXellenty

mine is also shipped (Germany)


----------



## L1nos

Me 2. Will be delivered on Friday. Hell yeah


----------



## Creyok

Where do you see scheduled delivery? There's nothing like that on tracking....I had express shipping, shows on UPS as "UPS Express Saver®"


----------



## ramraze

Alright got both of my shipment notifications


----------



## scardd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creyok*
> 
> Where do you see scheduled delivery? There's nothing like that on tracking....I had express shipping, shows on UPS as "UPS Express Saver®"


at the top of the email


----------



## myhysae

Got my tracking number as well (Germany). Already decided to keep my G Pro. If the G403 impressive I will have two top-notch mice sitting here


----------



## scandalous

Got my shipping mail. Should have it tomorrow. Glad I didn't pay extra for express shipping. Wouldn't have mattered anyway.


----------



## oxidized

I received an email from ups, they created the label for the shipping, i should receive my G403 on 12/09/16, ordered 03/09/16


----------



## Wakoo

I should receive it tomorrow as well


----------



## SEJB

Northern Sweden feels, mine will arrive on monday and I guess it will be as late as the pro arrived.


----------



## Pragmatist

I just received the email from UPS too, I'm getting the mice on Monday. The UPS warehouse is very close to me, so I might be able to pick it up on the weekend.


----------



## Niko2K

FINALLY A ******* TRACKING NUMBER. I want to use this mouse @ lan tomorrow







should come tomorrow.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko2K*
> 
> FINALLY A ******* TRACKING NUMBER. I want to use this mouse @ lan tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should come tomorrow.


Make sure you rock the lan with that baby


----------



## agsz

When does it ship out in the U.S? Haven't pre-ordered yet through Logitech, holding off to see if Amazon lists it soon, since they have a much easier return policy, not sure if I should keep waiting though.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> When does it ship out in the U.S? Haven't pre-ordered yet through Logitech, holding off to see if Amazon lists it soon, since they have a much easier return policy, not sure if I should keep waiting though.


I'm curious as well since I preordered one as well. What's interesting, is Logitech's CS says they won't charge you until the item ships. I told their CS rep that my card has already been charged a week ago. *silence* Interesting, very interesting. I almost feel like just driving to their headquarters in Newark since it's only 40+ minutes away from my home. But nah. I'll just wait.


----------



## Implux

I got my trackingnumber as well, but there isnt a delivery date when i click on it (Germany)


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> When does it ship out in the U.S? Haven't pre-ordered yet through Logitech, holding off to see if Amazon lists it soon, since they have a much easier return policy, not sure if I should keep waiting though.


I'm doing the same with G403, would rather wait for it to hit retailers for easy return if needed (or just demo it at store).

I was going to cancel my G Pro preorder, and preorder the G403, but the few people who have both say they like the G Pro better, even those with larger hands.


----------



## solz

I orderd this mouse today and it will be deliverd tommorow (EU/Netherlands) from the logitech website.


----------



## jasjeet

Ugh they shipped both orders together after numerous emails to cancel one. Expected arrival is Monday. U.K. Standard shipping. Ordered Saturday.


----------



## dlano

I ordered both my G Pro and G403 on the respective days they were first available but my G403 is coming first somehow. Probably the one I'll like most anyway but still kinda strange.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> I ordered both my G Pro and G403 on the respective days they were first available but my G403 is coming first somehow. Probably the one I'll like most anyway but still kinda strange.


U.S. or outside of the U.S.? Mine was the other way around. I got my G Pro first (which turned out to have a defective double clicking RMB which I will now have to return) but my G403 has yet to have a shipping confirmation. Both were preordered on the same day. Interesting method that Logitech is using


----------



## whiteweazel21

Anyone get U.S. shipping details? Wired or Wireless?? I'm thinking to order the g403 wireless. Still show's pre-order on website for both vs in-stock.


----------



## softskiller

What a joke.
You all get your tracking numbers, even those who ordered today or yesterday.
While I was one of the first who ordered saturday (Germany) - and nothing - still in progress.

Did you all use express?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> What a joke.
> You all get your tracking numbers, even those who ordered today or yesterday.
> While I was one of the first who ordered saturday (Germany) - and nothing - still in progress.
> 
> Did you all use express?


Paid using credit card for 'free' shipping for both my G Pro and G403. I just got my G Pro yesterday. UPS is pretty good about shipping ground shipments swiftly. My G403 on the other hand has yet to change status (despite already charging my card). What's pathetic is their "knowledge base" says they won't charge you anything till the item ships. If that's the case, I should've gotten a tracking number a week ago for my G403


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> U.S. or outside of the U.S.?


UK


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I'm doing the same with G403, would rather wait for it to hit retailers for easy return if needed (or just demo it at store).
> 
> I was going to cancel my G Pro preorder, and preorder the G403, but the few people who have both say they like the G Pro better, even those with larger hands.


It really depends on your grip Style.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> What a joke.
> You all get your tracking numbers, even those who ordered today or yesterday.
> While I was one of the first who ordered saturday (Germany) - and nothing - still in progress.
> 
> Did you all use express?


Germany.

Express has nothing to do with it imo. It is only for the shipment way, but Logitech have to give it to UPS first. And in Germany it usually comes from Netherland. Without Express it took UPS just a Day to deliver it to me.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I'm doing the same with G403, would rather wait for it to hit retailers for easy return if needed (or just demo it at store).
> 
> I was going to cancel my G Pro preorder, and preorder the G403, but the few people who have both say they like the G Pro better, even those with larger hands.


Yeah I was planning on going to BestBuy to see if I liked the shape, but it doesn't seem like it will hit retail stores until October, according to the release date on NewEgg for the G403 at least.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Yeah I was planning on going to BestBuy to see if I liked the shape, but it doesn't seem like it will hit retail stores until October, according to the release date on NewEgg for the G403 at least.


Not far away at all.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Not so sure. I'd say be patient. Most likely 2-3 months after official launch. Take the G900 for instance. I see them now on Best Buy's shelves! It's shocking that Logitech is still selling their G303 at $69.99 when you can buy it at almost 50% off at Best Buy or Amazon.


I think it's because Logitech doesn't care if you buy them from retailers or their website, and if they start matching the prices of retailers, they'll probably just be a competitor to their own product and risk that retailers doesn't want to sell them. At launch they are most likely taking advantages of people that are so eager to have it that they buy it regardless. Atleast in europe, because these prices currently up are disgusting. The G Pro is literally set at the same price as the Rival 700.

But yeah, I'm going to wait a few months.


----------



## ImJLu

RIP us Americanos, see yall in a month


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Shipping on the way.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> RIP us Americanos, see yall in a month


Yep.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yep.


So for once muricans get to feel what we feel.. Constantly higher prices, worse service and worse selection.


----------



## ImJLu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> So for once muricans get to feel what we feel.. Constantly higher prices, worse service and worse selection.


But you get EU consumer protection laws so it cancels out


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> But you get EU consumer protection laws so it cancels out


Which in practice means nothing.


----------



## LunaTiC123

also got an email from ups, mouse should be here on monday rip friday dreams


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> These prices currently up are disgusting. The G Pro is literally set at the same price as the Rival 700.


Dont know where you are getting your prices off of but on official stores rival 700 is 30€ more expensive than a G PRO. Plus we had a 20% off coupon openly avaliable on Logitech's official store. 51€ for a g403 is disgusting? well ok then


----------



## tenminutemailer

Mine is coming tomorrow


----------



## semantics

US, wish mine was coming still wish i cared enough to shove a 3366 into a G9 shell but G403 will likely surfice.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US, wish mine was coming still wish i cared enough to shove a 3366 into a G9 shell but G403 will likely surfice.


suffice**


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> Mine is coming tomorrow


your 403? Jealous!


----------



## Bloodymight

Tomorrow is the day, it's coming


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> Tomorrow is the day, it's coming


i want a detailed report on my desk by the end of the day


----------



## VESPA5

/Despite Logitech charging my card a week ago, I can't help but see the bottom of my invoice that says "This item will ship after the release date of 09/30/2016. Oh no...............

Then again, that was the same thing on my invoice for my G Pro (which unfortunately has a double click issue when I received it, I actually think the right spring for the RMB is broken, I have NO pre-travel for the RMB anymore - RMA time). I'm hoping the G403 won't have any issues when it arrives. My only thing is that Logitech's site claims that it has the same button system as the G Pro. If that's the case, you all better get used to hair-trigger sensitive buttons!


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

All you lucky b*stards who are getting their G403 tomorrow better be in here writing reviews as soon as they can after opening the box


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Only mouse i feel that has a shot at my top spot.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Only mouse i feel that has a shot at my top spot.


Agreed 100 percent.... We shall see. The G pro is not for me but this... Oh yes... Definite possibility for a top spot takeover


----------



## frunction

I went ahead and preordered one since the G Pro isn't for me. Hope it's better!


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Should be arriving today. Standard shipping. Me gusta!


----------



## Jaju123

Out for delivery... but I gotta go to work, lol...


----------



## bleets

I think the ratio of posts on this thread between posts about the actual mouse to posts about logitech store/coupons/shipping/moaning about having to wait mus be 2:7


----------



## schwubbel

Mine just arrived. The weight is missing and the most current Logitech Driver does not recognize the mouse yet.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schwubbel*
> 
> Mine just arrived. The weight is missing and the most current Logitech Driver does not recognize the mouse yet.


Common issue, I had it with g402 and g303


----------



## jandd

Can pick up my wireless G403 today after work







Standard shipping btw


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schwubbel*
> 
> Mine just arrived. The weight is missing and the most current Logitech Driver does not recognize the mouse yet.


Thoughts on the general feel of the mouse?


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schwubbel*
> 
> Mine just arrived. The weight is missing and the most current Logitech Driver does not recognize the mouse yet.


+1 for not getting the first production run and waiting a bit


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Like you need that weight.. Imma remove the trap door aswell


----------



## ramraze

Package delivered to my workplace. Gonna check it out in the evening when I get back. I bet the security guard is playing csgo with it already.

Express service: 21.30 last night departure from the Netherlands, 9:00 today morning get a call from UPS about the delivery. Not bad







Props to ups for getting it on friday. The standard one is coming on Monday.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schwubbel*
> 
> Mine just arrived. The weight is missing and the most current Logitech Driver does not recognize the mouse yet.


http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse#download

Why Update?
Support added for:
Pro Gaming Mouse
G213 Prodigy RGB Gaming Keyboard
G403 Prodigy Wired Gaming Mouse
G403 Prodigy Wireless Gaming Mouse


----------



## schwubbel

Switching to another USB-port fixed the driver issue.
Mouse is light (87g without weight and lid) but does not feel cheap (to me). When i move my thumb the side buttons feel quite sticky. Will have to get used to that.


----------



## MadGear

I was a bit scared when I read about the pre-travel on the thumb buttons but luckily this isn't nearly as severe as with the EC2-A i briefly owned because in comparison, those side buttons felt out of the box broken to me. Shape wise this mouse fits my hand very well right now (hand: ~18.5cm length, ~11cm width). Only the front right side of that mouse (where the tip of your ring finger rests) feels a bit odd right now.


----------



## dlano

So my G403 arrived and will probably be RMAing it, the scroll wheel is noticeably loose, I can feel it rattling around just moving it on my pad.

Bummer









Wonder if the new illumination system necessitating a design change is responsible?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> So my G403 arrived and will probably be RMAing it, the scroll wheel is noticeably loose, I can feel it rattling around just moving it on my pad.
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the new illumination system necessitating a design change is responsible?


They mentioned somewhere that it's the other way around: they had asked testers what kind of wheel they wanted in a "pro" mouse, and people wanted what's used here, and this allows LEDs on the wheel which wasn't possible with what they used in the G402, G303 etc.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> So my G403 arrived and will probably be RMAing it, the scroll wheel is noticeably loose, I can feel it rattling around just moving it on my pad.
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the new illumination system necessitating a design change is responsible?


Got the same problem with mine, extreme lose scroll wheel.
Gonna RMA it.


----------



## Niko2K

Just got my G403 and it feels goood, just the sidebuttons man they're bigger than the ec2 and i sometimes press them by accident when "gripping" the mouse I hope i get used to it.


----------



## ncck

I think g403 shape will be my main, g pro is sick but a hair too small. How you guys liking the shape disregarding other problems? Any of you have both and prefer ergonomics?


----------



## VoxLux

So, I got an e-mail from USPS (and another one from Logitech aswell) with the tracking for the G403. It's coming next Wednesday, 14/09/2016 (I choose Standard Shipping), nice.









Looking forward to try this new mouse.








It's going to be my 1st Logitech mouse, I hope I like it.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoxLux*
> 
> So, I got an e-mail from USPS (and another one from Logitech aswell) with the tracking for the G403. It's coming next Wednesday, 14/09/2016 (I choose Standard Shipping), nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to try this new mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be my 1st Logitech mouse, I hope I like it.


Your first Logitech mouse? Probably a good first impression mouse to begin with considering that most of Logitech's gaming mice have a top notch sensor and mouse buttons with the lowest click latency out there.

I'm envious. I ordered my G Pro and G403 at the same time. My G Pro (along with its defective RMB) came first. I have yet to get a tracking number for my G403


----------



## QLsya

Did anyone in the Europe order a g403 and pro and get both? Because I did and I only got my g403.


----------



## genericcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> I think the ratio of posts on this thread between posts about the actual mouse to posts about logitech store/coupons/shipping/moaning about having to wait mus be 2:7


This thread has been in blog mode for the last two weeks.
I sure love daily updates about how some guy with 10 posts STILL hasn't received his tracking number.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QLsya*
> 
> Did anyone in the Europe order a g403 and pro and get both? Because I did and I only got my g403.


Yes today I received the g403, so I have both now.

Germany


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Yes today I received the g403, so I have both now.
> 
> Germany


Are the M1/M2 buttons for your G Pro and G403 identical in regards to tactile/clicky feedback? My G Pro has hair-trigger sensitive M1/M2 buttons. I'm really hoping my G403 doesn't have that kind of overly sensitive switches.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genericcc*
> 
> This thread has been in blog mode for the last two weeks.
> I sure love daily updates about how some guy with 10 posts STILL hasn't received his tracking number.


I think (hope) we'll get a better thread once Ino puts out a review.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I think (hope) we'll get a better thread once Ino puts out a review.


He did release a first impressions video so far. So if anyone's curious, Ino. released an excellent first impressions video of the wired and wireless versions of the G403


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Are the M1/M2 buttons for your G Pro and G403 identical in regards to tactile/clicky feedback? My G Pro has hair-trigger sensitive M1/M2 buttons. I'm really hoping my G403 doesn't have that kind of overly sensitive switches.


The g403 M1 M2 buttons are a bit harder to press than my G Pro. I actually have 2 G Pro, one is sensitive but fine the other one has a overly sensitive M2 that will go off by accident now and then.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> The g403 M1 M2 buttons are a bit harder to press than my G Pro. I actually have 2 G Pro, one is sensitive but fine the other one has a overly sensitive M2 that will go off by accident now and then.


That's good to hear. How is the M3?


----------



## TrancePlant

OK so I got my G403.

M1+M2 feel nice and tactile, slightly harder to press than the G303 (to be expected) and feels to me about as difficult to actuate as my EC1-A M1+M2 buttons.

M3 (mouse wheel button) is a little harder to press in than the G303, side buttons are REALLY nice with barely any pre-travel (this is coming from an EC1-A mind you) and the dpi button is..well your standard affair.

The mouse wheel has a nice smooth scrolling action to it which I really like but the steps aren't as defined as in the G303.

The mouse cable is more flexible than my G303 cable but still not as nice as the Zowie rubber cable.

Running this mouse without the weight in or the door in makes the mouse feel slightly top heavy but it doesn't really bother me.

The mouse feet do make an audible sound on my Razer Goliathus Control mat - I can hear it travelling over the rougher weave, however, the static friction feels to be lower than the G303 despite it being slightly heavier (possibly because of the mouse feet).

I tested the CPI and it comes out at 796 @ the 800 cpi setting.

The mouse feels like a Rival 300 with how tall it feels and how slim the grip width is in my hands particularly compared with the shorter/wider EC1-A that I have.

All in all it feels great to have light weight ergo mouse but I'm not sure if I'll be keeping it once I give it a comparison to the G Pro which I have no idea of when it will be delivered.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Dont know where you are getting your prices off of but on official stores rival 700 is 30€ more expensive than a G PRO. Plus we had a 20% off coupon openly avaliable on Logitech's official store. 51€ for a g403 is disgusting? well ok then


I'm getting my prices from the official logitech site in europe (denmark). An album for you:


http://imgur.com/HpRy9


Converting 700 DKK to USD is $105 . Same price as a rival 700 give or take $5. On the logitech website the G303 is also at 600 DKK... while retailers sell it for like 400-450 DKK (which is what the G pro should be priced at and not 700)

So yeah, thats kinda disgusting.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> I'm getting my prices from the official logitech site in europe (denmark). An album for you:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HpRy9
> 
> 
> Converting 700 DKK to USD is $105 . Same price as a rival 700 give or take $5. On the logitech website the G303 is also at 600 kr... while retailers sell it for like 400-450 DKK (which is what the G pro should be priced at and not 700)
> 
> So yeah, thats kinda disgusting.


It is disgusting. Buying straight from Logitech is like buying an accessory for your car straight from the dealership. A G303 is $69.99 USD at Logitech's site while you can get it for almost 50% off at Amazon or Best Buy. Needless to say, the G Pro feels like an updated version of a G303 and it shouldn't be at this crazy price as well. Logitech seems to be like the Apple of gaming mice. They sell their gaming mice at these prices because they know they can and they know their fans will buy them anyway (like iPhones).


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> That's good to hear. How is the M3?


Tiny bight easier to press than on my G Pro but difficult not to scroll while pressing it. Thankfully I don't care about M3.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> OK so I got my G403.
> 
> M1+M2 feel nice and tactile, slightly harder to press than the G303 (to be expected) and feels to me about as difficult to actuate as my EC1-A M1+M2 buttons.


This is good to know. I have an EC1-A as well and the tactile feedback for its Huanos are actually pleasant. I'm just hoping the G403's M1/M2 buttons are not as sensitive as my copy of my G Pro. I can't even rest my fingers on its M1/M2 buttons because they're so light and I've already accidentally fired off rounds when I didn't intend to. I thought my Castor's and DA's clicks were light. My copy of the G Pro takes the cake.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

VESPA5 did you seriously compare Apple to Logitech? I mean seriously?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Regarding the personal impressions Im not gonna bother writing anything because TrancePlant summed it up nicely and I must say I agree with everything he said. Definitely my "final mouse"


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> VESPA5 did you seriously compare Apple to Logitech? I mean seriously?


In regards to pricing? Yep!







Is Logitech anything close to Apple in regards to a corporation? Oh heck no. I've been to their location in Newark, CA (tried to apply for an engineering job there). It looks like your run of the mill startup company building.


----------



## yoomy

Took the mouse to the overwatch training range, so here are my first impressions:

I am trying to find my main gaming mouse for overwatch. Have been playing great with the G303 for quite awhile now but started to look around for something new recently. Have been testing the Zowie EC2-A, ZA2, Roccat KPM, Logitech G Pro and now g403.

Pro:
- looks great
- all buttons are good on mine
- I really like the shape, feels much better than the EC2-A in my hand
- easy to pick up, nice texture on the sides

Cons:
- I like the wheel but it is quite lose and when I make fast movements I can hear it
- sensor position a bit high, had trouble drawing horizontal lines at the beginning

Right now I am down to the KPM (don't know why but it really feels good), G403, G Pro and my old G303.

The Zowie EC2-A shape is not for me, the ZA was ok but the sensor defect.

I need to put in a lot more hours of overwatch to determine which mouse performs best for me. What I learned though, you need to give your hand enough time to adjust to a shape. When I first played with the G303 it felt terrible and now it feels great to play with.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> VESPA5 did you seriously compare Apple to Logitech? I mean seriously?


Well, the business practice is similar, which other brands have been doing for a while. (Razer, SS, zowie) you can also see that in mobile phones, like the S7 series and note 7.
So, Logitech is only doing what other brands are doing. Heck, even finalmouse is doing it.

The big difference with SS, Zowie, Finalmouse and even To some extent razer, when compared to Logitech, is that you actually get what you pay for. Yes, the G pro has a ludicrous price, but Logitech still has one the best qualities(maybe Logi and Roccat) in the industry.
Mionix seems premium whereas actually isn't.


----------



## detto87

Guys??

Got the G403 today and noticed sth funny:
I got NO extra weight included and the box was a little bit damaged.




I thought the weight was already inserted, but no. Also nothing in the box. Dont get it.


----------



## SoFGR




----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> OK so I got my G403.
> 
> M1+M2 feel nice and tactile, slightly harder to press than the G303 (to be expected) and feels to me about as difficult to actuate as my EC1-A M1+M2 buttons.
> 
> M3 (mouse wheel button) is a little harder to press in than the G303, side buttons are REALLY nice with barely any pre-travel (this is coming from an EC1-A mind you) and the dpi button is..well your standard affair.
> 
> The mouse wheel has a nice smooth scrolling action to it which I really like but the steps aren't as defined as in the G303.
> 
> The mouse cable is more flexible than my G303 cable but still not as nice as the Zowie rubber cable.
> 
> Running this mouse without the weight in or the door in makes the mouse feel slightly top heavy but it doesn't really bother me.
> 
> The mouse feet do make an audible sound on my Razer Goliathus Control mat - I can hear it travelling over the rougher weave, however, the static friction feels to be lower than the G303 despite it being slightly heavier (possibly because of the mouse feet).
> 
> I tested the CPI and it comes out at 796 @ the 800 cpi setting.
> 
> The mouse feels like a Rival 300 with how tall it feels and how slim the grip width is in my hands particularly compared with the shorter/wider EC1-A that I have.
> 
> All in all it feels great to have light weight ergo mouse but I'm not sure if I'll be keeping it once I give it a comparison to the G Pro which I have no idea of when it will be delivered.


I also wanted to add to the above: 12000 DPI + Dark tape over lens = no lens rattle.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Guys??
> 
> Got the G403 today and noticed sth funny:
> I got NO extra weight included and the box was a little bit damaged.
> 
> I thought the weight was already inserted, but no. Also nothing in the box. Dont get it.


Wow. Is it me or is Logitech's QC and logistics quality a little shotty (that along with their 'premium' customer service)?
You got shafted. The wired version was supposed to come with that nice extra 10g weight. I think I've seen enough unboxing videos of it where it's already inserted. Good luck getting help from Logitech in a timely manner. You're better off directly communicating with one of their Community moderators to get the ball rolling because submitting a support ticket is slower than mailing a letter overseas with stamps.


----------



## kevin-L

Now that more people have gotten their hands on this mouse, I have a few questions, sorry if I missed them being answered already:

How is the shape and sensor position specifically compared to the g400s? How similar in the hand does it feel to a g400s?
How do the stock mouse feet glide compared to say, hyperglides on a g400s? Any scraping or catching if you apply a bit of pressure on a cloth pad?
Has there been any news of hyperglide feet being made for the g403, and has anyone tried fitting hyperglides from another mouse on one?
What are the rubber sides like? Do they seem like they'd hold up to years of use?

Have there been any widespread quality control issues that might make it worth waiting for a second batch of these mice? Something like the g303 rattling issue for example.

Also when are these going to be available in-store at best buy or on amazon in the US?


----------



## detto87

Oh, another thing. On the back of my box it says "90g".
Is that a mistake or another version?


----------



## genericcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Guys??
> 
> Got the G403 today and noticed sth funny:
> I got NO extra weight included


And nothing of value was lost.
Any sign of wear on the mouse itself? That would be ****ed up if they sent you one that was on display at their boot or something.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Now that more people have gotten their hands on this mouse, I have a few questions, sorry if I missed them being answered already:
> 
> How is the shape and sensor position specifically compared to the g400s? How similar in the hand does it feel to a g400s?
> How do the stock mouse feet glide compared to say, hyperglides on a g400s? Any scraping or catching if you apply a bit of pressure on a cloth pad?
> Has there been any news of hyperglide feet being made for the g403, and has anyone tried fitting hyperglides from another mouse on one?
> What are the rubber sides like? Do they seem like they'd hold up to years of use?
> 
> Have there been any widespread quality control issues that might make it worth waiting for a second batch of these mice? Something like the g303 rattling issue for example.
> 
> Also when are these going to be available in-store at best buy or on amazon in the US?


I cannot answer all your questions, but some:

- shape is different than the g400s. Really not a g400 successor. But it still feels good, better than DA or EC2-A to me
- no hyperglides, usually takes them years to add new ones but the stock glides are good so far
- rubber sides are great, can't tell you how long they will last


----------



## QLsya

I don't like mine, feels too bulky. Going back.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Oh, another thing. On the back of my box it says "90g".
> Is that a mistake or another version?


I got the impression that the wired version should say 90g on the box, and the wireless 107g. The website has slightly different numbers (87g and 107g).


----------



## MadGear

So do the M1 and M2 buttons feel the same for you guys? Its only a minor difference but there is definitely a bit more travel required for the M2 button to actuate on my copy. This might be intentional but I'm curious if its the same for you.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Have there been any widespread quality control issues that might make it worth waiting for a second batch of these mice? Something like the g303 rattling issue for example.


Still early to be asking since people will only just be recieving theirs but mine and at least one other has a very loose scroll wheel.


----------



## predict

Just got mine(Denmark). Initial impression:
- Great shape i must say, definitely an upgrade over ec2a.
- Feels not as bulky as ec2, and way easier to pickup, maybe due to it feeling thinner. Actually reminds me abit of ZA12, but way better for me








- Coating was a really big problem for me on ec2a, but the coating on g403 i REALLY like. Specially the rubber coating(feels premium and not cheap as the rival 300)
- Clicks: easier to press than ec2, but m1 slighly louder than m2.
- Scrollwheel: fine, reminds me of ec2 and slightly loose

- m4 and m5 is NOT an issue for me at all(palm grip), size wise.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *predict*
> 
> Just got mine(Denmark). Initial impression:
> - Great shape i must say, definitely an upgrade over ec2a.
> - Feels not as bulky as ec2, and way easier to pickup, maybe due to it feeling thinner. Actually reminds me abit of ZA12, but way better for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Coating was a really big problem for me on ec2a, but the coating on g403 i REALLY like. Specially the rubber coating(feels premium and not cheap as the rival 300)
> - Clicks: easier to press than ec2, but m1 slighly louder than m2.
> - Scrollwheel: fine, reminds me of ec2 and slightly loose
> 
> - m4 and m5 is NOT an issue for me at all(palm grip), size wise.


Size of your hand if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ncck

detto my GPRO came in a box just as damaged, they just put the mouse in a very same size cardboard with no protection and just shipped it. Fortunately the mouse is OK but my box looks like someone played frisbee with it.. so logitech's shipping this time is probably the worst I've seen - only thing worse I saw was from mionix directly where they shipped a mousepad in a plastic bag lol.. fortunately their amazon shipment came in a box so that's the only way to get one not damaged


----------



## m0uz

Jeezo! Logitech really has gone A over T this time.


----------



## eXellenty

Got the g403 today... I like the shape much more than the shape of the g pro.


----------



## predict

18cm, 10.5 in width


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> detto my GPRO came in a box just as damaged, they just put the mouse in a very same size cardboard with no protection and just shipped it. Fortunately the mouse is OK but my box looks like someone played frisbee with it.. so logitech's shipping this time is probably the worst I've seen - only thing worse I saw was from mionix directly where they shipped a mousepad in a plastic bag lol.. fortunately their amazon shipment came in a box so that's the only way to get one not damaged


Yeah the mouse is fine though. Nothing to complain. M1 and M2 feel exactly the same, awesome shape as I hoped, easy to scroll wheel with softer click than G303 or GPro. I'm happy.







But still I wonder what other users have on their back side of the package: 87g or 90g ... ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> Got the g403 today... I like the shape much more than the shape of the g pro.


Same for me. I just contacted Logitech to send back the GPro mouse. I much prefer the 403 shape.


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Yeah the mouse is fine though. Nothing to complain. M1 and M2 feel exactly the same, awesome shape as I hoped, easy to scroll wheel with softer click than G303 or GPro. I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still I wonder what other users have on their back side of the package: 87g or 90g ... ?
> Same for me. I just contacted Logitech to send back the GPro mouse. I much prefer the 403 shape.


for me the g403 ist the REAL G PRO







so ******* happy with it


----------



## Simon93

Hey guys

can someone remove the magnet of the mouse and the 2 left button and weight it. i want to know how much weight without it.



http://imgur.com/Adq9q


----------



## Tarinth

Long time lurker here. FU boiz and grills for making me buy so many mice! :^)

Last year i tested the G303, G402, G502, KPM and DA (i stayed with the DA first, but then after it started to doubleclick i switched to the KPM, which is too small for me but still felt the best out of the tested ones).
This year i tested the G900, EC1-A, EC2-A, FK1, FK1+ and ZA11... I stayed with the EC2-A, but it feels just a bit too little for me (and the EC1-A too big).

Now i have 3 G Pro, 3 G403 and 2 G403 wireless here (the logitech support is not the fastest at canceling orders)...
Well, i will just sell the ones i won't use, because i don't want to deal with the logitech support again.

For me the G403 is a EC1.5-A, which is exactly what i was looking for.
Here's a picture of my EC2-A and the G403:


With my cable management i never had the idea of needing a wireless mouse (cables dont touch the pad with my 30cm / 360° sens), but when i tried the G900 it still felt a little different without the cable. So i will most likely try one of my wireless G403 too.

Pictures of my cable management:


I use the lower half of the mousepad, so the cable doesn't touch the "ground":


I use fingertip- and loose clawgrip in every situation besides playing FPS games - here i use hybrid palm- clawgrip:



It's the best fitting size and shape for me since my MX500 days (DA and EC series being very close).

RMB and LMB on my copy are perfect for my taste. A little stiffer than on my G Pro. The scrolls of the mousewheel feel awesome and the MB3 isn't as stiff as the G Pro (i just can't use the one on the G Pro and i only use it to open new tabs anyway). Side Buttons are great too, nearly perfect. The feet glide not as good as the Zowie feet (on my Glorious XXL) but better than the ones on the G Pro. The good thing about this is that there is less difference in glide between vertical and horizontal movement than on the Zowie mice, it feels very equal.
The cable is the only thing i rly dont like, it's heavy and super flexible. With my cable management it's better when the cable holds a bit of it's shape (without beeing too stiff) so it can't touch the "ground" and is really light. The Zowie cable are ******* great for my method.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> The mouse feels like a Rival 300 with how tall it feels and how slim the grip width is in my hands particularly compared with the shorter/wider EC1-A that I have.


I really don't like the way Rival 300 or G900 feels so tall and thin. SadFace.

Anyone have measurement of the actual grip width?


----------



## rivage

Hi,
been using a DA for quite a while now, I was about to upgrade to either EC1/2-A, but this G403 might just be what I'm looking for. Thoughts? Should I give it a shot?
Thank's!


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Hi,
> been using a DA for quite a while now, I was about to upgrade to either EC1/2-A, but this G403 might just be what I'm looking for. Thoughts? Should I give it a shot?
> Thank's!


yes you should, mainly because it's better than the EC internal wise - will you like the shape? That's up to you, is it 'better' than the zowie in pretty much every way besides shape which is entirely preference? yep


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I really don't like the way Rival 300 or G900 feels so tall and thin. SadFace.
> 
> Anyone have measurement of the actual grip width?


For reference my hand size is 19cm total length, 11cm palm length, 8cm wide across the knuckles.

6.2cm is the grip width. After using it for a few hours now I've found that the hump digs into the underside of my palm and I just can't get comfortable with it at all







maybe I need to figure out a way to hold this thing or just go back to my G303 till the G Pro arrives.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGear*
> 
> So do the M1 and M2 buttons feel the same for you guys?


Yes, at least on my copy.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I really don't like the way Rival 300 or G900 feels so tall and thin. SadFace.
> 
> Anyone have measurement of the actual grip width?


With a 68 mm widest point, the grip width is 62-65mm.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> For reference my hand size is 19cm total length, 11cm palm length, 8cm wide across the knuckles.
> 
> 6.2cm is the grip width. After using it for a few hours now I've found that the hump digs into the underside of my palm and I just can't get comfortable with it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I need to figure out a way to hold this thing or just go back to my G303 till the G Pro arrives.


Does the g403's hump fill the palm like the ec1-a?

If you have or had a g502, is the width the same feeling on the palm?


----------



## Avalar

Just to clarify, it is the G403 that uses the G900's internals, not the G Pro? I wanted to get the one that was easiest to click of the two.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Just to clarify, it is the G403 that uses the G900's internals, not the G Pro? I wanted to get the one that was easiest to click of the two.


The G403 wireless uses the same WIRELESS technology inside as the G900. Otherwise it uses the same button system as the G pro/G302-3. Same sensor as the 303-900.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The G403 wireless uses the same WIRELESS technology inside as the G900. Otherwise it uses the same button system as the G pro/G302-3. Same sensor as the 303-900.


So which of the two takes the least amount of force to click the left and right mouse buttons? Both shapes work fine for me, so I really have no other reason to choose one over the other.


----------



## jandd

So I just got my G403 wireless, coming from the Sensei the shape feels kinda odd, its very tall imo and has a bump right in the centre of my palm. Hopefully i'll get used to it and otherwise I'll have to try out the G Pro which I will probably get next week because I can't get Logitech to cancel my order...

Apart from the shape everything feels great, clicks are very distinguished and satisfying, tracking is great as expected and the lift off distance is incredibly low on my QCK+ after the surface tuning. Software works great too btw, no issues. Material and build quality feel really nice too, the sides are soft coated plastic which is very grippy so it's easy to pick up. All in all I think it's a really solid mouse, just have to see if I can get used to the shape.


----------



## SoFGR

here's mine, UPS ftw











http://imgur.com/hKNYP


side buttons are EC-A like, not terrible but not ideal either

cable is VERY flexible, I think it will be alright as long as it doesn't touch my zero xsoft ( got a glorious heavy XL on the way )

there's a circular mouse foot around the sensor lens - nice !!

scrool wheel seems pretty solid and clickable (phew!)

M1+M2 are 90% the same - clickyness wise

more impressions soon


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> For reference my hand size is 19cm total length, 11cm palm length, 8cm wide across the knuckles.
> 
> 6.2cm is the grip width. After using it for a few hours now I've found that the hump digs into the underside of my palm and I just can't get comfortable with it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I need to figure out a way to hold this thing or just go back to my G303 till the G Pro arrives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Does the g403's hump fill the palm like the ec1-a?
> 
> If you have or had a g502, is the width the same feeling on the palm?


For my hands / grip, no it doesn't feel as if it fills my palm like my EC1-A. I think this mouse is going to be an odd one for people. I'm going to try and learn this new shape that Logitech have given me before I give up on it. When I got my EC1-A out just now to make a comparison I realised that I don't like how awkward by comparison it was to lift etc so the slimmer profile and taller design might end up benefiting me given some time to get used to the shape.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> So which of the two takes the least amount of force to click the left and right mouse buttons? Both shapes work fine for me, so I really have no other reason to choose one over the other.


You'll have to ask people who have both who can compare, i only have the G pro currently. My guess would be they are around the same. Overall the spring tensioning system they use is great. So they shouldn't be far off from each other if at all button wise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Wow. Is it me or is Logitech's QC and logistics quality a little shotty (that along with their 'premium' customer service)?


No it's not shotty. With all the hype and orders ALONG with cancelled orders. I am sure they are backed up to an extent and doing what they can. It's just busy at the moment.

NO manufacturing is 100% perfect, some issues slip through the cracks. It happens. You just got a bit unlucky more than once is all which does suck.


----------



## NovaGOD

Terrible scroll wheel rattle in my first g403, sensor rattle @12dpi also, going to try the second one later..



To the one who asked, G pro has noticeable softer clicks to the point i misclick a lot, g403 LMB/RMB are stiffer like g900s.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Terrible scroll wheel rattle in my first g403, sensor rattle @12dpi also, going to try the second one later..
> 
> 
> 
> To the one who asked, G pro has noticeable softer clicks to the point i misclick a lot, g403 LMB/RMB are stiffer like g900s.


is the mouse solid at your usual DPI that you use?


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Terrible scroll wheel rattle in my first g403, sensor rattle @12dpi also, going to try the second one later..
> 
> 
> 
> To the one who asked, G pro has noticeable softer clicks to the point i misclick a lot, g403 LMB/RMB are stiffer like g900s.


how thick was the tape? Does the cursor move if you blow on the tape?


----------



## dking

My G403 wired and wireless arrived today too. I like the shape very much (coming from G400). Only the right button of my G403 wired sounds weird or not so well like the other 3 buttons (left wired, right-left wireless). I think i will return the wired one.








But i noticed one thing: The S/N number on my wired AND my wireless mouse doesn't match with the S/N numbers on the packaging !?!?!








Could you check your S/N numbers please? Do you have the same problem?

But maybe it isn't a problem if you will send it in for warranty without the packaging, because there is no S/N number on the bill ?!


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> is the mouse solid at your usual DPI that you use?


Yes, i measured it @393cpi with a solid counts plot and no rattle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> how thick was the tape? Does the cursor move if you blow on the tape?


standard black electric tape, idk 1-2mm? No it doesn't move at all when i blow on the tape.

My second g403 has absolutely no scroll wheel rattle and the sensor rattle is also better. For some reason the first g403 had better mousetester plots than the second one but no big difference imo (an expert can verify if i'm correct or not)

g403 #1 (with scroll rattle)

g403 #2 (with no rattle







)


g403 #2 lens rattle test:



Mind that i shook the mouse a lot in both g403s so there is little to no variance.

I can try to make a video to show you the difference in scroll wheel rattle but i dont have the equipment, i can try to use my iphone but i'm afraid it wont capture the sound well.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> here's mine, UPS ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hKNYP
> 
> 
> side buttons are EC-A like, not terrible but not ideal either
> 
> cable is VERY flexible, I think it will be alright as long as it doesn't touch my zero xsoft ( got a glorious heavy XL on the way )
> 
> there's a circular mouse foot around the sensor lens - nice !!
> 
> scrool wheel seems pretty solid and clickable (phew!)
> 
> M1+M2 are 90% the same - clickyness wise
> 
> more impressions soon


ahh pousti, lucky to get it so early


----------



## yoomy

Btw my mouse wheel only rattles in certain positions, when it happens, I scroll a bit and the rattle stops when moving the mouse.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Scroll wheel is very heavy and it's distracting when you flick the mouse when it clunks against the mouse shell. Another complaint is that it's definitely front heavy.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Scroll wheel is very heavy and it's distracting when you flick the mouse when it clunks against the mouse shell. Another complaint is that it's definitely front heavy.


If you pick the mouse up and shake it lightly does it rattle? Sounds like the same issue that some DeathAdder Chroma's have.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> If you pick the mouse up and shake it lightly does it rattle? Sounds like the same issue that some DeathAdder Chroma's have.


I have the same Issue. Reminds me of the wiggling Wheel of the G502. But not quite as annoying. The wheel on the Pro is perfect. Hope this ist not the usual case :/


----------



## dukeReinhardt

It's not as bad as the g502 since it's not a metal wheel, but say, compared with my Naos 7000 which doesn't have this issue at all, it's fairly distracting. The noise is one thing, but there's a distinct "thunk" feeling in the hand as you flick.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> It's not as bad as the g502 since it's not a metal wheel, but say, compared with my Naos 7000 which doesn't have this issue at all, it's fairly distracting. The noise is one thing, but there's a distinct "thunk" feeling in the hand as you flick.


Indeed. Will have to RMA it. Sadly, but the rest of it is very good. I have more control ober it than over the Pro. Very secure grip.

And my Sidebuttons have no pretravel at all.

But I do like the upper material of the Pro more than the one on the G403. Just feels more solid.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I'm on the fence. I'm also not madly thrilled about the front heaviness. I can definitely feel it. The thing I want to know for sure is if this thing has a loose sensor or not. I can't tell if the stuff I stick to the bottom of the mouse to test sensor movement is moving, or if the sensor itself is rattling....

I want to say the mouse is great, but some things could have been better.


----------



## NovaGOD

Crappy quality video as i said, if you turn up the volume you can hear the rattle fine


----------



## Pa12a

Fingers crossed that it doesn't happen to my copy. I ordered a bit later unfortunately, so hopefuly everything goes well.


----------



## samsonite727

Hello, got the pro gaming mouse yesterday and I gotta say I'm not a big fan. My biggest concern is how there is so little space for my thumb to he point where I accidentally press the side mouse button far too often. I am most likely going to return this mouse and I am now considering the g403. Anyone here have both the pro gaming and g403 mice? If so, is the thumb area the same in terms of size (I know the g403 is taller but it also has huge side buttons)? A side picture of both mice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## L1nos

I really hope that this won't become the successor to the sensor rattle problem :/


----------



## L1nos

@ samsonite727


----------



## Pa12a

Eeeeh tbh I would only RMA it if the wheel is rattling, if the sensor is rattling I'll do the ez paper clip ez lyf method.


----------



## samsonite727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> @ samsonite727


Awesome! thanks. From the picture the g403 seems to have slightly more space for your thumb to rest, also from what I have read in this thread the g403 side buttons have slight pre-travel compared to none on the pro gaming (as far I can tell from my copy). The pre-travel might also help in eliminating accidental clicks.

thanks again


----------



## whiteweazel21

How does the sensor positioning compare between the two?


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> How does the sensor positioning compare between the two?


No difference from what I can tell. Both of them are in the center, and I can switch between them and perform just as well.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> @ samsonite727


Thanks for sharing the pic. For a second there, I thought you were holding an EC2-A. The G403 is a bit larger than the G Pro it seems.

How are the M1/M2 buttons? Are they very light like the G Pro's?


----------



## L1nos

The size of the G403 comes very close to the EC1A. Slightly smaller.

To be honest, the Pro seems to have higher quality material. It just feels more solid, but that does not mean that the G403 feels cheap at all! This feeling could also be caused by the Wheel rattle.

@VESPA5

They are exactly the same, atleast on my mice. The buttons are one of the best things on this Mice. And not only M1 and M2. All of the buttons just feel very crisp, direct and solid. Zowie EC1A feels very cheap compared to them.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

The wheel rattle makes it feel pretty cheap to be honest. That and the front heaviness together make the mouse feel very less than ideal.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Crappy quality video as i said, if you turn up the volume you can hear the rattle fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Yeah, mines pretty much like that. I could almost get past the noise aspect, it's that I can feel it clunking around as I move, very off-putting.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> Yeah, mines pretty much like that. I could almost get past the noise aspect, it's that I can feel it clunking around as I move, very off-putting.


Indeed. Very sad that seems to be a very common problem, like the sensor rattling in the G303.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Crappy quality video as i said, if you turn up the volume you can hear the rattle fine


The one that rattles, it also has a ton of normal horizontal play compared to the quieter one?
Almost like they missed a part!
My G900 is comparison is perfection, it's just too big =(


----------



## tenminutemailer

Got my 403 this afternoon, no problems with the scrollwheel for me.
Replaced the cable (thanks ceesa) and also removed (unscrewed) the magnets holding the weight cover. I didn't touch the upper shell housing all the switches and leds (yet)
Mouse weighed 83-84 grams on my scale.


----------



## Pa12a

In fact, video reminds me of my EC2-A after I smashed it against my keyboard.


----------



## ramraze

So far so good with my g403. Really like its shape. The height is just right - feels like a deathadder in height, in length feels between ec1/ec2. In width it's between ec1/ec2 as well. Rubber sides are good, scrollwheel has just the right amount of force. The height makes me feel right at home and gives me a boost in my aim (claw-palm hybrid)

It is a bit hard to click (m3), but it's completely fine for my usage. Mouse feels quite light overall


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic. For a second there, I thought you were holding an EC2-A. The G403 is a bit larger than the G Pro it seems.
> 
> How are the M1/M2 buttons? Are they very light like the G Pro's?


403 is 8mm longer, 6mm wider, 5mm higher. Yea it's bigger. Lol


----------



## whiteweazel21

Is this just Europeans receiving mice?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> So far so good with my g403. Really like its shape. The height is just right - feels like a deathadder in height, in length feels between ec1/ec2. In width it's between ec1/ec2 as well. Rubber sides are good, scrollwheel has just the right amount of force. The height makes me feel right at home and gives me a boost in my aim (claw-palm hybrid)
> 
> It is a bit hard to click (m3), but it's completely fine for my usage. Mouse feels quite light overall


Glad to hear you feel at home with it.

That comfort level high?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Is this just Europeans receiving mice?


Yep, Hasn't shipped in the US yet.


----------



## scardd

mine rattles.
and it is not only the scroll wheel even when i try to hold the wheel with my finger sth inside the mouse still rattles. tried to do the tape test and seems like (not 100% sure because i dont have tape that i trust the sensor would properly track on right now) lens rattle and that even happens at 800dpi








it only rattles when i pick it up and shake it and while playing i didnt notice any issues with lens rattle but still feels bad just knowing that it rattles and that i could have one without rattle. so i guess i will send it back and just order a new one.

otherwise great mouse tho.
- slightly bigger than ec2 which is what i previously had
- buttons feel nice (the thumb buttons make a weird sound when you press them and take your finger off of them but whatever)
- sensor feels nice and responsive
- and even the scroll wheel is great (apart from the rattle of course)


----------



## Secondo

I really hate UPS. My G403 was supposed to arrive today, but it never showed up. I called the local UPS warehouse and asked them where my package was. "We don't know, but we'll find out immediately and call you back" they said. They never called and my package was no where to be found when suddently 15 minutes before UPS closes their warehouse, I get a message saying that my package is located in their warehouse but it's too late for me to pick it up myself at this point. Now I have to wait until monday...
I know for a fact that they deliver on saturdays(with payment of course), but when I asked for that, they declined and said "I'm sorry we can't help you.".


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Even though this is a light mouse, because its weight is balanced to the front, the wheel rattles as you flick the mouse, and the cable isn't that light, it feels heavier at times than it should. It just doesn't feel smooth to throw the mouse around the pad, like there's a little weight at the end of a string inside it towards the front. It'd be a much higher quality mouse without the wheel rattle.

Also, minor aesthetic complaint - I dunno why the forward button on the side has to have a faux divider between itself and the back button. Owners know what I mean. Seems unnecessarily cheap.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Even though this is a light mouse, because its weight is balanced to the front, the wheel rattles as you flick the mouse, and the cable isn't that light, it feels heavier at times than it should. It just doesn't feel smooth to throw the mouse around the pad, like there's a little weight at the end of a string inside it towards the front. It'd be a much higher quality mouse without the wheel rattle.
> 
> Also, minor aesthetic complaint - I dunno why the forward button on the side has to have a faux divider between itself and the back button. Owners know what I mean. Seems unnecessarily cheap.




This right here^^ ?


----------



## coldc0ffee

Hopefully all this rattlling mouse wheel and different feeling m1 m2 talk means they're saving the good units for the US


----------



## MadGear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> Yes, at least on my copy.


Oh well, I guess there always has to be a minor flaw with the things I buy.

When I fully depress both buttons I can clearly see that the right button travels slightly further than the left one when looking at it from the front. Its not much but it just makes the buttons feel different. I'll probably just get used to it or ignore it when I stop focusing on it.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I think (hope) we'll get a better thread once Ino puts out a review.


And here I was ruining my video would suffice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Oh, another thing. On the back of my box it says "90g".
> Is that a mistake or another version?


Wired should say 90g + 10g and wireless says 107g + 10g


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> And here I was ruining my video would suffice
> Wired should say 90g + 10g and wireless says 107g + 10g


Do you plan on taking some pictures comparing it to the Zowie EC1-A/EC2-A and/or DeathAdder?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Do you plan on taking some pictures comparing it to the Zowie EC1-A/EC2-A and/or DeathAdder?


I believe he already did compare.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> 
> 
> This right here^^ ?


haha yeah, exactly. come on... why did they have to do that.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> haha yeah, exactly. come on... why did they have to do that.


Maybe there are some humans who can't discern which button is mouse 4 and mouse 5.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> haha yeah, exactly. come on... why did they have to do that.


In my opinion this gap is a good thing. It's easier to differentiate the buttons. Atleast for an old man like me


----------



## kevinnz

Lot of front heavy comments, I guess I'll get the wireless. the battery will probably even out the weight distribution.


----------



## Hunched

Maybe one day Logitech will be capable of building a mouse that doesn't rattle and fall apart when you move it.
That would be cool.

As disappointing as EC2-A build quality is as well, at least nothing is loose and shaking around, so I guess I'll just stay with it.
I don't like it feeling and sounding like I forgot loose change in my mouse.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> And here I was ruining my video would suffice
> Wired should say 90g + 10g and wireless says 107g + 10g


Thanks!
At least I know I didn't get a pre-sample or sth like that.
Only things that are odd is the missing weight (don't need it anyway) and the slight ratlle inside (it's not the wheel).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Yes, i measured it @393cpi with a solid counts plot and no rattle.
> standard black electric tape, idk 1-2mm? No it doesn't move at all when i blow on the tape.


How can I test that rattle if it's a sensor problem? Just sticking black tape onto the bottom of the mouse (sensor hole), setting 12k DPI and swing it in the air?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> In my opinion this gap is a good thing. It's easier to differentiate the buttons. Atleast for an old man like me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Maybe there are some humans who can't discern which button is mouse 4 and mouse 5.


Haha no, it's not a problem at all to have a divider. But the one on this mouse is just part of the button in front, and it looks a bit cheap. Very minor complaint ^^


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> How can I test that rattle if it's a sensor problem? Just sticking black tape onto the bottom of the mouse (sensor hole), setting 12k DPI and swing it in the air?


Yes, i followed qsxcv's method.
Quote:


> IMO it's quite silly to check for lens rattle by listening or by poking the lens.
> 
> A good way to check for lens rattle that I recall from the g303 thread is to:
> 1. open paint, use the pencil tool
> 2. set the dpi to 12000
> 3. put a piece of tape over the sensor hole. Make sure the tape's surface is trackable by tapping it lightly. At 12000dpi, the cursor should jump quite a bit.
> 4. lift up the mouse, click to use the pencil tool of paint, and shake the mouse midair.


Mind that at 12k cpi the sensor is extremely sensitive so make sure the tape isn't moving when you shake the mouse and causes any movement. IMO test your native cpi and maybe 1-2 steps above and if it's ok forget about it..


----------



## tedhill

Got it today and the sensor it rattling- no scroll wheel problems thankfully. The shape feels more like a Deathadder than the Ec1-A which i have been using thus far. Apart from the sensor rattle i think the mouse is glorious. Very light; the 10 grams difference compared to the ec1-a is very noticeable and makes for great flicks ingame. edit: the M2 button isn't as good as the M1; feels mushier.


----------



## Hunched

So our best right handed option is still the EC2-A/EC1-A if we don't want to play the sensor and scrollwheel rattle lottery?
I'd get a G403 if I could shake it at a store and get an instant replacement.

That is if the weight distribution isn't as bad as everyone is saying, can someone find where the mouse balances?
Lots of comments about it being front heavy.
My guess is they designed it to be 50/50 weight distribution WITH the optional 10g weight, since the weight is located in the butt of the mouse.

Removing the weight makes the rear of the mouse suddenly 10g lighter than the front probably.


----------



## TriviumKM

I doubt Logitech would make that mistake again considering this should be something that they and their testers are actively looking for during the testing process since the whole g303 mess (maybe a unit or two here and there, but not every unit like I'm seeing here uless the entire first batch was borked).

You have to make sure your tape doesn't have any slack or debris whatsoever or you'll get movement even without having a loose lens.

I'm willing to bet something else is rattling for most rather than the lens: wheel, side buttons, main buttons, led, dpi button, cord stress relief etc.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> I doubt Logitech would make that mistake again considering this should be something that they and their testers are actively looking for during the testing process since the whole g303 mess (maybe a unit or two here and there, but not every unit like I'm seeing here uless the entire first batch was borked).
> 
> You have to make sure your tape doesn't have any slack or debris whatsoever or you'll get movement even without having a loose lens.
> 
> I'm willing to bet something else is rattling for most rather than the lens: wheel, side buttons, main buttons, led, dpi button, cord stress relief etc.


It would cost Logitech a lot of money if the factory simply didn't properly tighten the screws. People are not going to open the mouse or ruin the feet and sticker to tighten the mouse properly as that would void the warranty.


----------



## Bloodymight

No lense/wheel rattling here.









My hands are 22cm long and 13cm wide.(clawgrip)

I really like its shape, reminds me of razer imperator.
Side buttons are perfectly placed for me, feel good and are pretty big
Lift off distance is <1CD

The only thing I "dislike" are the mouse buttons, they are a tiny little bit harder to click compared to my Steelseries Sensei, can't spam click as fast ...maybe I just gotta get used to it.

Other than that this is a really nice product, probably gonna use it as my main mouse


----------



## detto87

Don't know what some ppl are complaining about weight distribution. It's all fine for me. Even fingertipping it I have no trouble with that.

No 10g weight added.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Don't know what some ppl are complaining about weight distribution. It's all fine for me. Even fingertipping it I have no trouble with that.
> 
> No 10g weight added.


yepp, mouse doesn't feel front heavy at all, especially after using the g502....


----------



## BlazeGaming

Weight distribution thing got distorted and it started from Ino who said that its a tiny bit heavier on the front, the next guy saw the review and then posted on forum saying that its heavier on the front but didn't mention by a bit, the next guy who saw that interpreted that it's very heavy on the front....and this goes on.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> True. If they went for a middle ground, balance will probably be correct on wired+weight and wireless without weight. Provided the battery is behind the thumb/pinky grip area.


I think this is how it ended up.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> Weight distribution thing got distorted and it started from Ino who said that its a tiny bit heavier on the front, the next guy saw the review and then posted on forum saying that its heavier on the front but didn't mention by a bit, the next guy who saw that interpreted that it's very heavy on the front....and this goes on.


So adding the 10g weight makes the mouse heavier on the rear?
It's one or the other, it's going to throw off balance since it's not placed in the middle of the mouse, but the very back.

Is the weight distribution 50/50 with the weight or without it? It's only going to be close to balanced in one of the scenarios, and depends on whether Logitech designed it around planning on more people using the weight or not.

It's just stupid, no mouse should have optional weight unless they can be placed around the center.

It looks like the G Pro has way less quality control issues and less stupid design decisions, it's just unfortunate that the shape isn't as comfortable.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

So the front heaviness isn't huge, but it's there, and noticeable. It's just made worse by the rattling wheel. Because the wheel thunks from side to side, it feels even heavier in the front.

At the end of the day it's a good mouse, but it could have been better.


----------



## Skylit

Errr the wheel being loose was actually fixed in the 2nd prototype. Not sure what happens with retails.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> Eeeeh tbh I would only RMA it if the wheel is rattling, if the sensor is rattling I'll do the ez paper clip ez lyf method.


Can you explain this for me please?


----------



## equlix

NA amazon appears to have the mouse as "out of stock" now.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> NA amazon appears to have the mouse as "out of stock" now.


Did that just change today?


----------



## Wakoo

OK just received mine, the gravity point is a little toward the top of the lens without the weight and with the weight it's at the bottom of the lens, if you put your thumb below the forward side button, the mouse will be centered for you without the weight. I didn't notice any difference with/without the cartridge.

The wheel is rattling a little bit, but my G500 rattled as well so I will keep it that way that doesn't bother me that much. Now I need the driver because the third setting is way too sensitive for me...


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Did that just change today?


It wasn't that way Yesterday. So some time after 9am pacific it was changed.


----------



## jandd

So after about an hour of gaming last night I plugged my Sensei back in, the G403 was giving me terrible cramps in my hand and wrist. I tried again this morning but the shape just isn't for me. Also I am not sure if it's the same for the wired version but at least for the wireless it doens't have a very equal weight distribution, the mouse tips back whenever I try to lift it. So unfortunately I will be returning it next week. I'm hoping I like the G Pro better, if not I guess I'll wait till Zowie puts a 3360 in a Sensei shaped mouse.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandd*
> 
> if not I guess I'll wait till Zowie puts a 3360 in a Sensei shaped mouse.


Have you considered the Nixeus Revel? It's already available.


----------



## jandd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Have you considered the Nixeus Revel? It's already available.


I have yeah but it's kinda difficult to get in Holland plus I've heard there's some issues with the QC.


----------



## espn

still no one upload live pics?


----------



## crovean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandd*
> 
> I have yeah but it's kinda difficult to get in Holland plus I've heard there's some issues with the QC.


i have one laying around that has seen use for about 30 minutes. could sell it if you want. i'm from limburg.

does anyone else feel the kabel might be too flexible? whenever i swipe i can just feel the cord moving on and it's pretty noticable for me with the weight it has.
my cursor also moves up when swiping left right fast, but that could be a mousepad problem? too lazy to grab another 3366 mouse to test right now.


----------



## rivage

So when does G403 hit national retailers? still on preorder on the website I usually buy my stuff.


----------



## scardd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Errr the wheel being loose was actually fixed in the 2nd prototype. Not sure what happens with retails.


using the wheel is actually fine with mine even though it rattles. it moves slightly side to side if you really want to move it or shake the mouse. most of the rattle on mine actually seems to come from inside the mouse.


----------



## Ickz

How does the mouse wheel button feel on the 403? Hopefully not as hard to press as the pro :\ Any reports of lmb/rmb feeling different as well? Preordered one from Amazon to give it a try regardless.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> So far so good with my g403. Really like its shape. The height is just right - feels like a deathadder in height, in length feels between ec1/ec2. In width it's between ec1/ec2 as well. Rubber sides are good, scrollwheel has just the right amount of force. The height makes me feel right at home and gives me a boost in my aim (claw-palm hybrid)
> 
> It is a bit hard to click (m3), but it's completely fine for my usage. Mouse feels quite light overall


Nice glad to hear it. I'm loving the g pro and my aim with it is amazing but I do feel it's a tad too small and causes some difficulty with lifting. Hoping the 403 fits just right and that I can perform like I do with the g pro plus be comfortable that would be perfect.

Have you tried both? Only thing I'm nervous is the skates for the 403. G pros 2x2 give so much control in glide/stop


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> How does the mouse wheel button feel on the 403? Hopefully not as hard to press as the pro :\ Any reports of lmb/rmb feeling different as well? Preordered one from Amazon to give it a try regardless.


Sadly it is as hard as the one on the Pro. :/

The Main buttons are, atleast on my two mice, nearly identical. The ones on the G403 are a tiny bit stiffer, but not nearly as much as the Huano Switches on the FK. Also the ones on the G403 are a little bit louder.


----------



## Ickz

Sigh. Maybe their next mouse will have a functioning wheel button.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Even though this is a light mouse, because its weight is balanced to the front, the wheel rattles as you flick the mouse, and the cable isn't that light, it feels heavier at times than it should. It just doesn't feel smooth to throw the mouse around the pad, like there's a little weight at the end of a string inside it towards the front. It'd be a much higher quality mouse without the wheel rattle.


I'd probably ask for exchange if it rattles that hard and gets annoying. I'm glad my wheel is completely wobble and rattle free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Also, minor aesthetic complaint - I dunno why the forward button on the side has to have a faux divider between itself and the back button. Owners know what I mean. Seems unnecessarily cheap.


It's actually a bit helpful to me to have a gap between the side buttons. You also have a rather huge gap between M1 and M2...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Yes, i followed qsxcv's method.
> Mind that at 12k cpi the sensor is extremely sensitive so make sure the tape isn't moving when you shake the mouse and causes any movement. IMO test your native cpi and maybe 1-2 steps above and if it's ok forget about it..


Followed that guide and used black duct tape. Tapped/pinched the applied tape and the cursor jumped a little at 12k DPI. Waited till the cursor 'relaxed' as the duct tape moved back from the pinching. Then held M1 and swung around like a mad man. Result: no cursor movement at all.







Thanks for the guide!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> How does the mouse wheel button feel on the 403? Hopefully not as hard to press as the pro :\ Any reports of lmb/rmb feeling different as well? Preordered one from Amazon to give it a try regardless.


M1 and M2 feel exactly the same to me. I had no luck with that on 3 different Zowie EC1-A's and some other ergonomic mice from the past (Rival for example). So I know what to look for and it easily annoys me. For the mwheel button: it's easier to press than on my GPro, comparable to the G303 mwheel click (though that was hard to press too). GPro is harder though. IMO it could be a little bit lighter to press (not WMO light though).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Nice glad to hear it. I'm loving the g pro and my aim with it is amazing but I do feel it's a tad too small and causes some difficulty with lifting. Hoping the 403 fits just right and that I can perform like I do with the g pro plus be comfortable that would be perfect.
> 
> Have you tried both? Only thing I'm nervous is the skates for the 403. G pros 2x2 give so much control in glide/stop


Not so sure about feet differences but stopping abilities are fine with G403 (60cm/360). I lacked stopping precision with GPro because it's too small for my hand.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Nice glad to hear it. I'm loving the g pro and my aim with it is amazing but I do feel it's a tad too small and causes some difficulty with lifting. Hoping the 403 fits just right and that I can perform like I do with the g pro plus be comfortable that would be perfect.
> 
> Have you tried both? Only thing I'm nervous is the skates for the 403. G pros 2x2 give so much control in glide/stop


Shape is personal preference but my aim is also great with the g pro and a little bit worse with the g403 but the latter is more comfortable. Regarding the skates my g pro glides perfectly on artisan zero xsoft while g403 had noticeable friction, i changed to g-sr for the g403.

My personal opinion compared to the g pro thus far:

G pro:

+ Great for fps, lightweight and easy to manouver
+ Great RMB/LMB and build quality overall
+ Good scroll wheel
+ Good skates out of the box

- Stiff side buttons
- Stiff scroll wheel button (for those interested in it)
- Shape might not be for everyone

G403

+ Safe shape
+ Great all arounder

- Scroll wheel and maybe sensor rattle lottery
- Side buttons are not that great but usable
- Stiffer RMB/LMB they also feel "cheaper" to me
- Skates worse than g pro, they actually stick to some pads
- Feels cheaper than the g pro, it's like they rushed the product.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Errr the wheel being loose was actually fixed in the 2nd prototype. Not sure what happens with retails.


mouse wheel doesn't rattle for me









so everything is fine


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> How does the mouse wheel button feel on the 403? Hopefully not as hard to press as the pro :\ Any reports of lmb/rmb feeling different as well?


My g403 middle mouse button is a lot easier to click than the one on my g pro.
The mouse buttons seem consistent too, no rattle either; I guess I got lucky.
my g pro has a slight difference in lmb and rmb, nothing annoying though.


----------



## yoomy

Played quite a few hours with the G403, did quite well but after switching to the G Pro again, I must say I perform better with it. The G403 is so comfortable and fills my whole hand, but I am simply more precise and faster with the smaller G Pro.


----------



## samsonite727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Played quite a few hours with the G403, did quite well but after switching to the G Pro again, I must say I perform better with it. The G403 is so comfortable and fills my whole hand, but I am simply more precise and faster with the smaller G Pro.


Man, I really wanted to like the G Pro but as I was playing rainbow six siege yesterday the amount of times I accidentally knifed (side button) in the middle of a gun fight convinced me to return it. I am currently mixed on the G403 due to all the concerns people are having (skates being worse than g pro, scroll wheel). Ah well, I guess i shall wait a couple of weeks before making my decision. Might even look into the Nixeus Revel.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Man, I really wanted to like the G Pro but as I was playing rainbow six siege yesterday the amount of times I accidentally knifed (side button) in the middle of a gun fight convinced me to return it. I am currently mixed on the G403 due to all the concerns people are having (skates being worse than g pro, scroll wheel). Ah well, I guess i shall wait a couple of weeks before making my decision. Might even look into the Nixeus Revel.


I'm STILL waiting on Logitech to provide me with instructions for a refund on my G Pro. Not only does my M2 button have a double clicking issue but the M1/M2 buttons on my copy (before people jump on me again, I said 'my' copy - lol) were so sensitive, I had to elevate my index and middle finger ABOVE them so I wouldn't accidentally depress them. My copy made the light switches on my G303 and Castor seem like Zowie Huano switches compared to the G Pro.

The G403 is my last hope (lol). I ordered one but I really don't think I'm going to get it anytime soon despite living 45 minutes away from Logitech's headquarters in California. We shall see!


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Might even look into the Nixeus Revel.


I haven't used the G Pro or 403 yet but I can only imagine that replacing them with a Revel would be like replacing this


with this


P.S. Please, nobody kill me. I'm not a car guy


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I'm STILL waiting on Logitech to provide me with instructions for a refund on my G Pro. Not only does my M2 button have a double clicking issue but the M1/M2 buttons on my copy (before people jump on me again, I said 'my' copy - lol) were so sensitive, I had to elevate my index and middle finger ABOVE them so I wouldn't accidentally depress them. My copy made the light switches on my G303 and Castor seem like Zowie Huano switches compared to the G Pro.
> 
> The G403 is my last hope (lol). I ordered one but I really don't think I'm going to get it anytime soon despite living 45 minutes away from Logitech's headquarters in California. We shall see!


I also have been hopelessly trying to get return information for one of my G Pros .... no answer from logitech yet. Very frustrating!


----------



## Ryusaki

My last Logitech experience with the customer service has been a long time ago ( logitech G5), they were very responsive and things were done very quickly. Now years later..... Not sure if it is of the big amount of orders they need to proces and they are not responsive on emails even so it should be no excuse, look at other big reputable brand/compay. Eitherway it seems their customercare has been going downhill.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I haven't used the G Pro or 403 yet but I can only imagine that replacing them with a Revel would be like replacing this
> 
> 
> with this
> 
> 
> P.S. Please, nobody kill me. I'm not a car guy


LOL, sort of a bad analogy, those Volvos last forever and simply will not die.

I think you were going for one of these instead of the Volvo.



But in all honesty, I _really_ like my Revel and will be returning the G Pro and probably not trying a G403 any time soon. If there is anything else out there that might work for me other than the Revel it might be the G900.


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> My last Logitech experience with the customer service has been a long time ago ( logitech G5), they were very responsive and things were done very quickly. Now years later..... Not sure if it is of the big amount of orders they need to proces and they are not responsive on emails even so it should be no excuse, look at other big reputable brand/compay. Eitherway it seems their customercare has been going downhill.


My experience so far:

Contacted them via email, support ticket and chat.
In the chat, the guy told me it directed my problem to the appropriate channels and to wait 24-48h. That time as passed so i tried the chat again but now i can't find it. Last time, had to click the "i still need help" for that, now just shows an email form with options to upload a picture and such.. Did they disable the chat? *sigh*

So i have no idea how to ask for a refund. I did ask the guy if was possible to exchange the pro for a G403, which is cheaper, but he said that was not possible.

I read here that a new shape just takes time get used to but none of my other mice gave me any pain. I can't even use the mouse in normal browsing without my wrist starts to ache after 30 minutes. It's just too damn narrow at the bottom.


----------



## Argowashi

I suppose the support differs from region to region, but when I wanted to cancel my pre-order for the Logitech G Pro and also send back my G403 I called Logitech directly. The support I talked to did everything for me and a couple of hours later the G Pro pre-order was cancelled and a pickup for the G403 arranged. I didn't even have to step outside my own home.


----------



## ncck

So how are people liking the shape? And how are the rubber sides


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> But in all honesty, I _really_ like my Revel and will be returning the G Pro and probably not trying a G403 any time soon. If there is anything else out there that might work for me other than the Revel it might be the G900.


I kinda wish I didn't return my Revel and DM1 Pro S to save up for the G Pro. The Revel's M1/M2 buttons may have had this shallow thunk feeling to it, but at least they were tactile. When Logitech marketed the spring tension switches on the G Pro, I was assuming that it was going to be just as tactile and satisfying as the G303 and G900. My copy's M1/M2 buttons are so sensitive, I'm paying more attention on NOT accidentally triggering the buttons than I am on what's going on in my screen









Meanwhile, Logitech has still yet to contact me about getting the ball rolling on a refund for my G Pro while I await the G403 (they have charged me for both mice immediately after I preordered it a few weeks ago). Patience.....


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So how are people liking the shape? And how are the rubber sides


Shape itself is epic. I use a full-on palm grip and it fits the hand very well. For my 18.5 x 9cm hands, I found the EC2-A a bit too small and the EC1-A a bit too big, where the former isn't wide enough for me and the latter is too long for me. So for me it takes the EC1.5-A niche and is quite perfect for my hands. It's replaced my QPAD 8K Optical as my daily driver.

The rubber sides work well too. I've not had a mouse with rubber grips before so I'm not sure how they're generally done but these definitely help when it comes to picking up the mouse, and oddly enough, the rubber on the right-hand side makes my ring finger and pinky finger a lot more comfortable. I usually have a lot of problems with my ring/pinky fingers when it comes to gaming mice hence why I had the QPAD 8K as my previous mouse due to the dedicated ring and pinky finger rests but the right side on the G403 is very cooperative with my fingers due to both the rubber grip and the fact there's no aggressive ledge, unlike the EC2-A, the G403 has an almost straight right-hand side.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Is the Logitech G403 available for purchase right now? As it's not available on Amazon and just keeps stating that it's a "pre-order" item, yet on the Logitech website it states that it's available for purchase, so I'm just a little confused.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Is the Logitech G403 available for purchase right now? As it's not available on Amazon and just keeps stating that it's a "pre-order" item, yet on the Logitech website it states that it's available for purchase, so I'm just a little confused.


Is this for outside the U.S.? Because I still see it as the following:


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Is this for outside the U.S.? Because I still see it as the following:


Yeah over here in England, it doesn't have pre-order on the G403.

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-gb/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse



But I have like 44GBP in Amazon credit, so I'd rather buy from Amazon and save myself a large amount, rather than buy at full price.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> But I have like 44GBP in Amazon credit, so I'd rather buy from Amazon and save myself a large amount, rather than buy at full price.


Yeah, I'd spare yourself the experience of Logitech's customer service. Well, at least it's pretty mediocre here in the U.S. With Amazon, if you have a defective mouse, you can actually get a brand new one to replace it in less than 3 days. Amazon tends to have top notch no nonsense customer service without the outrageous prices.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Yeah, I'd spare yourself the experience of Logitech's customer service. Well, at least it's pretty mediocre here in the U.S. With Amazon, if you have a defective mouse, you can actually get a brand new one to replace it in less than 3 days. Amazon tends to have top notch no nonsense customer service without the outrageous prices.


Although their customer service is shambolic, I've managed to get a free G403 amidst all the mayhem.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> [...] When Logitech marketed the spring tension switches on the G Pro, I was assuming that it was going to be just as tactile and satisfying as the G303 and G900. My copy's M1/M2 buttons are so sensitive, I'm paying more attention on NOT accidentally triggering the buttons than I am on what's going on in my screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


On the G Pro I got, the buttons are a bit more tactile than on my G303 (perhaps just because my G303 is older?). The force required to click the buttons seems to be pretty similar between the two mice.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So how are people liking the shape? And how are the rubber sides


Aside from The annoying wheel, which I Hope will be fixed via RMA, The mouse is damn good. Maybe The most comfortable shape Logitech has Made yet.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Shape itself is epic. I use a full-on palm grip and it fits the hand very well. For my 18.5 x 9cm hands, I found the EC2-A a bit too small and the EC1-A a bit too big, where the former isn't wide enough for me and the latter is too long for me. So for me it takes the EC1.5-A niche and is quite perfect for my hands. It's replaced my QPAD 8K Optical as my daily driver.
> 
> The rubber sides work well too. I've not had a mouse with rubber grips before so I'm not sure how they're generally done but these definitely help when it comes to picking up the mouse, and oddly enough, the rubber on the right-hand side makes my ring finger and pinky finger a lot more comfortable. I usually have a lot of problems with my ring/pinky fingers when it comes to gaming mice hence why I had the QPAD 8K as my previous mouse due to the dedicated ring and pinky finger rests but the right side on the G403 is very cooperative with my fingers due to both the rubber grip and the fact there's no aggressive ledge, unlike the EC2-A, the G403 has an almost straight right-hand side.


Very nice to hear that's exactly how I felt about the ec series. Although I could handle the ec 1. Have you used the g pro? If yes do you feel the performance is the same? I'll have it too try soon I guess hopefully this month.

Thanks for the write up


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Very nice to hear that's exactly how I felt about the ec series. Although I could handle the ec 1. Have you used the g pro? If yes do you feel the performance is the same? I'll have it too try soon I guess hopefully this month.
> 
> Thanks for the write up


Nope, not tried the G Pro. This is my first Logitech mouse. I thought I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the 3366 and the 3310 but my god, the tracking's phenomenal, almost like I'm playing on a virgin's body. The 3366 feels much more raw in comparison to the 3310.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Yeah, I'd spare yourself the experience of Logitech's customer service. Well, at least it's pretty mediocre here in the U.S. With Amazon, if you have a defective mouse, you can actually get a brand new one to replace it in less than 3 days. Amazon tends to have top notch no nonsense customer service without the outrageous prices.


Does anyone know the best way to just straight return to Logitech? I filled out the contact form a few days ago and nothing back. Calling says it's for tech support only. I had no issue before doing a warranty.


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Although their customer service is shambolic, I've managed to get a free G403 amidst all the mayhem.


How in the hell did you manage that? I proposed returning a g pro in exchange for a g403 (being the g pro 10€ more expensive) and they didn't accept it.

And still waiting on a way to return the thing.. I think they will let the 14 days pass and then say "oh sorry, too late, now you have to keep it" -_-
Can't even use it as a paper weight.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> How in the hell did you manage that?


I have no clue at all, I made a total of 4 Logitech orders. One G403 at full price w/ paid express shipping, another G403 order w/ £5 off and free express shipping, one order of a G231 Prodigy headset since my Sony headset recently broke and this order came with £5 off and free express shipping, and my last order was a G403 and a G231 headset with free express shipping and 20% off using the IFA2016 coupon code. Before all of these orders shipped, I cancelled all of them, except from my last order that contained both G403 and G231 bundled together, using this form. What ended up happening in the end was my single order of my G231 headset being shipped to a UPS access location since no one was in at home, I have not been charged for this headset and it isn't even in my pending transactions but they may end up charging me if I go to pick it up. I then got 2 emails telling me they shipped both the single orders of my G403 but both emails gave me the same tracking number and only one G403 shipped. Sister accepted this G403 but I've not been charged for it, my other G403 did not get shipped, and the order of the G231 and the G403 bundled together arrived too. I was charged for the bundled order.

So in the end, I have a G231 and a G403 which were charged, a free G403 and a potentially free G231 which is waiting at a UPS access point. What a complete clusterf**k haha.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Nope, not tried the G Pro. This is my first Logitech mouse. I thought I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the 3366 and the 3310 but my god, the tracking's phenomenal, almost like I'm playing on a virgin's body. The 3366 feels much more raw in comparison to the 3310.


Yeah but the tracking of the g pro I have right now actually feels better than any other 3360/3366 that I've used.. I'm sure it's the same but the overall sensor position and I guess weight/glide and whatever else contribute to whatever feels the best overall.. I have a g303 right next to me and it doesn't even feel as good as this (no it's not placebo either - I've been putting up better results for two days straight). So if the 403 fits me like a glove and performs like this.. hell I'd order 2 more for backups!


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> detto my GPRO came in a box just as damaged, they just put the mouse in a very same size cardboard with no protection and just shipped it. Fortunately the mouse is OK but my box looks like someone played frisbee with it.. so logitech's shipping this time is probably the worst I've seen - only thing worse I saw was from mionix directly where they shipped a mousepad in a plastic bag lol.. fortunately their amazon shipment came in a box so that's the only way to get one not damaged


Weird, my box looks absolutely perfect. I guess the US shipping is rougher.


----------



## tunelover

can any1 post a comparison pic or two of the zowie ec2-a vs the g403? would really appreciate it


----------



## samsonite727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tunelover*
> 
> can any1 post a comparison pic or two of the zowie ec2-a vs the g403? would really appreciate it


Here


http://imgur.com/cBRzE


Credit to yoomy from the following reddit thread

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/51xdiq/logitech_g403_first_impressions/


----------



## whiteweazel21

Anyone can compare the 403 wireless to the g900?


----------



## tunelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cBRzE
> 
> 
> Credit to yoomy from the following reddit thread
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/51xdiq/logitech_g403_first_impressions/


thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Cpate direct reply G900 wireless vs G403 wireless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Same wireless. Same sensor. Fewer buttons. Rubber grips. Same battery. Slightly lower battery life with all lights on because wheel is illuminated. Same battery life with lights off. Same charge/data cable. Optional weight. Very different shape.


G900 has side buttons that you can keep or remove on both sides of the mouse for versatility.

I also think the positioning of the switches are different, G900 has buttons on a see-saw to click where it's the same actuation up and down the entire M1 & M2 buttons. Very nice clicks and not sure if this was implemented in G403.

The scroll wheel is a hyper scroll wheel and also made very uniquely for weight, I'm not sure which scroll wheel the G403 uses.


----------



## qsxcv

403 has a normal rubber+plastic scroll wheel and a mechanical encoder


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I'm going to RMA these suckers. The scroll rattle really ruins flicking and swiping. Good thing I have two, so I can RMA them one at a time until I get two good ones :L


----------



## jasjeet

Any size and comfort comparisons with the G900?
My hand is 175mm long and 75mm wide, and the G900 is too big for me.


----------



## justnvc

Mine arrives tomorrow, I'll stream with it all day and then put a review together on my youtube after about a weeks worth of use. Feel free to stop by and ask any questions, but do bare in mind that I will not give you a definitive answer until I've had enough playtime with it. I'm going at it with the hope of it replacing my love of the Razer DeathAdder, so I'll probably be pretty critical!

As it's likely to arrive during my stream you'll probably see my first unboxing and impressions live if you're there at the right time!


----------



## jasjeet

Is the scroll wheel loud and clicky, or smooth and quiet? I prefer the latter to be honest.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Is the scroll wheel loud and clicky, or smooth and quiet?


Its pretty quiet and smooth.







(like a Deathadder without the scoll up noise)


----------



## Ryusaki

For the people that received their mice, was the ordernumber displayed on the package? It seems Logitech just ignore my cancelation of 1 of my 2 orders. So i know which of the 2 I can refuse at door.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> For the people that received their mice, was the ordernumber displayed on the package? It seems Logitech just ignore my cancelation of 1 of my 2 orders. So i know which of the 2 I can refuse at door.


Yes it is. On the bottom of the Label are three Ref-Numbers. In my case, the *Ref2* shows my ordernumber, starting with 180....


----------



## RealSteelH6

I just unpacked my second G403, and it has sensor rattle..








Or atleast there is something loose in the shell, and its not the scroll wheel.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> I just unpacked my second G403, and it has sensor rattle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or atleast there is something loose in the shell, and its not the scroll wheel.


Please properly test for the loose lens. I personally don't mind if a button or even the scroll wheel is shifting a tiny bit to make a noise but if the lens is loose I'm not okay with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> *Lens rattle*
> 
> IMO it's quite silly to check for lens rattle by listening or by poking the lens.
> 
> A good way to check for lens rattle that I recall from the g303 thread is to:
> 1. open paint, use the pencil tool
> 2. set the dpi to 12000
> 3. put a piece of tape over the sensor hole. Make sure the tape's surface is trackable by tapping it lightly. At 12000dpi, the cursor should jump quite a bit.
> 4. lift up the mouse, click to use the pencil tool of paint, and shake the mouse midair.
> 
> My particular Revel has no visible lens rattle at all.
> Here's a comparison to some of the 3366 mice I've used (uh, don't ask me about A,B,C,D,E):
> 
> Note that the 32 frames of smoothing present at 12000dpi means that the test isn't quite as sensitive as it is for 3366.
> For my g900, the poor result is likely related to how I've opened it multiple times and probably didn't tighten everything properly.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Please properly test for the loose lens. I personally don't mind if a button or even the scroll wheel is shifting a tiny bit to make a noise but if the lens is loose I'm not okay with it.


The second (2.) one is with the rattle.
It sounds like the rattle is coming from the bottom of the mouse.


----------



## ncck

Am I the only one wondering what you guys are talking about with this rattle..? Are you guys actually having problems with the mouse? my g pro is completely fine, tracks excellent, all buttons work perfectly... I'm so confused. Looks like something really stupid to be paranoid about with some inaccurate results.. just use the thing lol

edit: ah this is the 403 thread, woops - point still remains though


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Am I the only one wondering what you guys are talking about with this rattle..? Are you guys actually having problems with the mouse? my g pro is completely fine, tracks excellent, all buttons work perfectly... I'm so confused. Looks like something really stupid to be paranoid about with some inaccurate results.. just use the thing lol


Its the same with cars







.
If the engine makes strange sounds you want to know why







.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> Yes it is. On the bottom of the Label are three Ref-Numbers. In my case, the *Ref2* shows my ordernumber, starting with 180....


Thanks for confirming that


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Regarding wobbly sensors and wheels, I want to know whether this is a defective batch because of rushed production, or whether the production method has bad tolerances and actually allows this stuff. Because if these mice are made poorly, they could develop sensor and wheel rattle over time, even if you get a "good" one. Poorer build quality would certainly go a long way in explaining why the G403 has lower retail price than the G Pro. CPate already confirmed the G Pro has an improved production process than the G303, meaning sensor rattle is impossible. Maybe that just didn't make it onto the G403.

Despite my complaints about front heaviness and some aesthetic complaints, the mouse is mostly excellent. If they improved the manufacturing process to eliminate any possibility of wheel or sensor rattle, I'd happily pay the G Pro price for the G403. Logi please.


----------



## VoxLux

I'm hoping this isn't the case here. I'm still waiting for my G403 (should be here next wednesday). I can only hope it doesn't come with these kinds of problems that others have been reporting... maybe I should have waited a bit more before ordering this mouse.

I can deal with a bit of scroll wheel rattle... but I hope the buttons (mainly m1 and m2) are working (and feel) fine and the lens doesn't rattle (I don't play at higher dpi values though...).


----------



## yoomy

Some people are too picky I think. My scroll wheel rattles but it is not a big deal.


----------



## costilletas

If some mice rattle and some don't then it's a defect.

How is the weight balance in the wired version?


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Some people are too picky I think. My scroll wheel rattles but it is not a big deal.


maybe I got super lucky... nothing rattles here, mouse is perfectly fine for me


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> If some mice rattle and some don't then it's a defect.
> 
> How is the weight balance in the wired version?


Slightly towards the front. Very tolerable apart from the fact that rattle makes it feel heavier


----------



## VoxLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> maybe I got super lucky... nothing rattles here, mouse is perfectly fine for me


That's good to hear. Enjoy the mouse.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Slightly towards the front. Very tolerable apart from the fact that rattle makes it feel heavier


If it's just slightly then it's not a problem imo. More mice tend to have the weight leaned torwards the front or the back. As long as it's not too noticeable when using then I don't see how this could be a problem tbh. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Users that have used the Mionix Castor would you say it's worth waiting for the G403 based on all the evidence that we have thus far or would it be worth while going for the Mionix Castor as that is one of the closest mice to the G403 from what I've read on various forums and such.


----------



## xtenglong

Just preordered mine from the US site. Hoping I will love this mouse and not regret purchasing the G Pro


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Just preordered mine from the US site. Hoping I will love this mouse and not regret purchasing the G Pro


Why did you go for the G Pro over the G403?


----------



## killuchen

Are there any discount codes for the US atm?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Are there any discount codes for the US atm?


5off-at-logi works

Might be a better one with a survey or something.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Why did you go for the G Pro over the G403?


Whoops, I meant it as "regret not purchasing", not "not regret purchasing". Bought the G403, not the G Pro. I've always been torn between ergo and ambi mice. One of my favorite mice in the past was the Razer Diamondback, then moved onto the Deathadder, G502, G303, and now I'm finally on the Nixeus Revel. I recently held a Deathadder Chroma and hated how it felt though(might have just been the weight or the outward slanting slope on the right side). Would've loved the G502 if it wasn't for the weight. Really liked the G303 but it gave me cramps after long sessions. The Revel is great, but it definitely feels like a cheaper mouse compared to all the rest I've used.


----------



## EDVurd

Disappointing to hear of the scroll wheel rattle, even if it isn't on all examples. Hopefully just an early batch type of thing. I just really love my Kone XTD wheel - so smooth, quiet, perfect and I would never tolerate any type of rattle.


----------



## SEJB

Starting to get pretty hyped for tomorrow when my 403 arrives. Will be interesting to see which becomes my main.


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Starting to get pretty hyped for tomorrow when my 403 arrives. Will be interesting to see which becomes my main.


Yeah, I ordered the 403 as well. The G Pro I have, kind of feels like the front feels a lil' too low for me.

Then again I came from a G900.

Time will tell.

My Pro's M1 is definately mushy though. It works and is tolerable but the satisfying click, which is there on M2, is missing. Sadface







.

Anyways. Will see, I have a g900 that I'll be returning or trading in for a new pro & 403, just to bin this shiz... it's a serious problem here. I have to start ordering multiples just to see which one is "OK".

But yeah, still good. The Pros performance beat the G900 within in an hour as my gameplay skill flew through the roof. 34-5 in CS:GO isn't a rare occasion.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Whoops, I meant it as "regret not purchasing", not "not regret purchasing". Bought the G403, not the G Pro. I've always been torn between ergo and ambi mice. One of my favorite mice in the past was the Razer Diamondback, then moved onto the Deathadder, G502, G303, and now I'm finally on the Nixeus Revel. I recently held a Deathadder Chroma and hated how it felt though(might have just been the weight or the outward slanting slope on the right side). Would've loved the G502 if it wasn't for the weight. Really liked the G303 but it gave me cramps after long sessions. The Revel is great, but it definitely feels like a cheaper mouse compared to all the rest I've used.


So it's kind of going for a safer shape option? I'm torn, I don't know what to buy. I love the shape/look of the G Pro, but the G403 just looks like a safer option and I've always preferred the shape my current mouse the EC2-A to my G303.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Placed my preorder, so looking forward to this mouse.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> So it's kind of going for a safer shape option? I'm torn, I don't know what to buy. I love the shape/look of the G Pro, but the G403 just looks like a safer option and I've always preferred the shape my current mouse the EC2-A to my G303.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Yeah, I'm just going by what I think is the better shape for me. 99.9% sure I'm going to enjoy the G403 over the G Pro, but that 0.1%...

I'm hoping the right side of the G403 is sloped in a way that it is easy to pick up. The Deathadder sloped too much outwards and I felt forced to grip the mouse harder. This wait is killing me on the inside.

Anybody with a rattle should consider replacing the mouse. I've had that happen on my first G502 and thought it was just how it was supposed to be. Got it replaced and it felt so much better. If you're spending this much on a mouse, you shouldn't have to settle.


----------



## Falkentyne

Just wanted to say that the electrical "tape" test at 12,000 DPI is a VERY poor test to test for "loose lens rattle." Especially on an extreme DPI that can cause micro jitter on some cloth pads. I can make my G900 "fail" that test easily.
I then tried putting a tiny piece of a sponge in the back of the lens and unlike the G303 (which DID improve epically), the G900 did the exact same thing (the "small" line fail in paint), with no improvement. Fast hand jerking caused a slight movement.

I then stuck it on a laptop PSU brick, and surprise surprise...after 8 seconds (when the sensor changes power states and no longer responds to you breathing at it), the sensor did not move--at ALL.
Then I tried it on my wallet and the same thing happened. The movement that was triggered was from the -pressing- of the leather coating material from it not being completely hard. It was even jittering slightly even when not being moved (until 8 seconds where it became still). At 12,000 DPI, the sensor can trigger from you giving it a dirty look.

Backing down to 1600 DPI and doing the same test (Not the electrical tape test) and the sensor didn't move whatsoever.

If you're doing electrical tape, put a tiny piece of a sponge in the back of the flat lens area. If you get no improvement, you aren't getting lens rattle. Unless the PCB itself is shifting by you trying to do The People's Elbow on a work of art like a 3366 mouse...


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Yeah, I'm just going by what I think is the better shape for me. 99.9% sure I'm going to enjoy the G403 over the G Pro, but that 0.1%...
> 
> I'm hoping the right side of the G403 is sloped in a way that it is easy to pick up. The Deathadder sloped too much outwards and I felt forced to grip the mouse harder. This wait is killing me on the inside.
> 
> Anybody with a rattle should consider replacing the mouse. I've had that happen on my first G502 and thought it was just how it was supposed to be. Got it replaced and it felt so much better. If you're spending this much on a mouse, you shouldn't have to settle.


Ah yeah I get you, I'm thinking about doing the same thing and just getting the G403. I'm also waiting to get it off Amazon as their method of replacing broken products is much, much easier.


----------



## Hunched

Why does Logitech have a good reputation again? Literally half the posts in this topic are about how it rattles.
The G303 has rattling, and I've had a G502 that had a rattling scroll wheel.

If you get a Logitech mouse, there's basically a 50% chance you get a loose scroll wheel or sensor that sounds and feels like your mouse is full of nickels dimes and pennies when you move it around fast.

This is stupid, it's like no companies care about build quality anymore.
Instead of putting a useless 10g weight in the rear of the G403 maybe they could have used that money to properly install scroll wheels and sensors.

If they learned from past mistakes it would be fine, but they just keep making mice with loose sensors and scroll wheels despite everyone complaining about it constantly.

These FPS mice have like 4-6 moving parts/buttons, is it really this impossible to have quality control on so few things?
The sensor isn't even supposed to move, I don't know how they keep failing to secure those so often.

I'm completely missing how Logitech has this superior build quality, I don't hear about loose sensors and scroll wheels with any other brand even half as much.
It's like they're just dropping quality and riding off of past success and it's working out for them, maybe their products used to be good.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Why does Logitech have a good reputation again? Literally half the posts in this topic are about how it rattles.
> The G303 has rattling, and I've had a G502 that had a rattling scroll wheel.
> 
> If you get a Logitech mouse, there's basically a 50% chance you get a loose scroll wheel or sensor that sounds and feels like your mouse is full of nickels dimes and pennies when you move it around fast.
> 
> This is stupid, it's like no companies care about build quality anymore.
> Instead of putting a useless 10g weight in the rear of the G403 maybe they could have used that money to properly install scroll wheels and sensors.
> 
> If they learned from past mistakes it would be fine, but they just keep making mice with loose sensors and scroll wheels despite everyone complaining about it constantly.
> 
> These FPS mice have like 4-6 moving parts/buttons, is it really this impossible to have quality control on so few things?
> The sensor isn't even supposed to move, I don't know how they keep failing to secure those so often.
> 
> I'm completely missing how Logitech has this superior build quality, I don't hear about loose sensors and scroll wheels with any other brand even half as much.
> It's like they're just dropping quality and riding off of past success and it's working out for them, maybe their products used to be good.


Finalmouse has had numerous issues in the past.
Zowie had issues with the BenQ mouse I believe, with the huano - omron switches debacle.

It happens, just hope that it gets fixed.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Finalmouse has had numerous issues in the past.
> Zowie had issues with the BenQ mouse I believe, with the huano - omron switches debacle.
> 
> It happens, just hope that it gets fixed.


Finalmouse wasn't ever known for being high quality, from everything I've ever seen people know they're built pretty cheap, not to last.

When Zowie had that issue, they issued a major public recall.
Logitech hasn't done anything for any of their mice having sensor or scroll wheel rattles. The sensor rattle on the G303 was crazy.
They just pretend their mice have no issues, and it seems to be working pretty well for them.

Despite half this topic complaining about issues that wouldn't exist if any degree of quality control existed, they're still selling like hotcakes.

The Zowie issues also wasn't Zowie's fault, it was Omron's fault for developing faulty switches.
Logitech is the one who is screwing up and not being capable of securely installing sensors and scroll wheels in their mice.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Why does Logitech have a good reputation again? Literally half the posts in this topic are about how it rattles.
> The G303 has rattling, and I've had a G502 that had a rattling scroll wheel.
> 
> If you get a Logitech mouse, there's basically a 50% chance you get a loose scroll wheel or sensor that sounds and feels like your mouse is full of nickels dimes and pennies when you move it around fast.
> 
> This is stupid, it's like no companies care about build quality anymore.
> Instead of putting a useless 10g weight in the rear of the G403 maybe they could have used that money to properly install scroll wheels and sensors.
> 
> If they learned from past mistakes it would be fine, but they just keep making mice with loose sensors and scroll wheels despite everyone complaining about it constantly.
> 
> These FPS mice have like 4-6 moving parts/buttons, is it really this impossible to have quality control on so few things?
> The sensor isn't even supposed to move, I don't know how they keep failing to secure those so often.
> 
> I'm completely missing how Logitech has this superior build quality, I don't hear about loose sensors and scroll wheels with any other brand even half as much.
> It's like they're just dropping quality and riding off of past success and it's working out for them, maybe their products used to be good.


50% is just exaggerating I think. It just seems that way because people with the problems will complain. I suspect part of the issue is how they package the mouse, and then having that box being tossed around God knows how many times by shipping. All my friends that I know with a Logitech mice never had rattling issues, but I did have it happen once when I bought a G502 with that ridiculously heavy scroll wheel.


----------



## L0ka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Why does Logitech have a good reputation again? Literally half the posts in this topic are about how it rattles.
> The G303 has rattling, and I've had a G502 that had a rattling scroll wheel.
> 
> If you get a Logitech mouse, there's basically a 50% chance you get a loose scroll wheel or sensor that sounds and feels like your mouse is full of nickels dimes and pennies when you move it around fast.
> 
> This is stupid, it's like no companies care about build quality anymore.
> Instead of putting a useless 10g weight in the rear of the G403 maybe they could have used that money to properly install scroll wheels and sensors.
> 
> If they learned from past mistakes it would be fine, but they just keep making mice with loose sensors and scroll wheels despite everyone complaining about it constantly.
> 
> These FPS mice have like 4-6 moving parts/buttons, is it really this impossible to have quality control on so few things?
> The sensor isn't even supposed to move, I don't know how they keep failing to secure those so often.
> 
> I'm completely missing how Logitech has this superior build quality, I don't hear about loose sensors and scroll wheels with any other brand even half as much.
> It's like they're just dropping quality and riding off of past success and it's working out for them, maybe their products used to be good.


I own a G303 and used to own a G502 until i recently sold it. The G502 has a rattling scroll wheel by default, however the G303 that I have does not produce the rattle sound people are talking about, so I guess i'm lucky. Can't w8 to pick up a G403


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> 50% is just exaggerating I think. It just seems that way because people with the problems will complain. I suspect part of the issue is how they package the mouse, and then having that box being tossed around God knows how many times by shipping. All my friends that I know with a Logitech mice never had rattling issues, but I did have it happen once when I bought a G502 with that ridiculously heavy scroll wheel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0ka*
> 
> I own a G303 and used to own a G502 until i recently sold it. The G502 has a rattling scroll wheel by default, however the G303 that I have does not produce the rattle sound people are talking about, so I guess i'm lucky. Can't w8 to pick up a G403


My G502 had a rattling scroll wheel too, as did both of yours and many others I found. Now tons of G403's do too.
It particularly pisses me off because like everyone else, I think the G403 looks like the perfect mouse, at least by design.
It's just unfortunate Logitech is incapable of building quality mice anymore, their ideas are good, execution not so much.

I'm not looking to play the defect-free lottery, as a Canadian shipping is super slow and usually not free.
I'm not into waiting weeks upon weeks of receiving and sending back G403's to get a good one, it's not worth the time or shipping costs.
Maybe if they ever hit a store in my small city I can go open box by box and shake it before I leave the store until I get a good one.

I guess the G403 is worth a try if you live somewhere you can do fast free RMA's, so getting a ****ty one isn't such a hassle.


----------



## SmashTV

G502's rattle was there from the freescroll design and left/right scroll, but I guess it's easier to blame QC.


----------



## trism

Well Logitech changed the heat-staking process for their new mice which prevents the lens rattle. The issue with G303's lens wasn't even that prominent to be honest, only really affecting users with high sensitivities and CPI values - technically that group which isn't even the major buyers of this product.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> G502's rattle was there from the freescroll design and left/right scroll, but I guess it's easier to blame QC.


Yup its because the mass on that wheel was too much and it had tilt buttons which would add to that.


----------



## Falkentyne

All I'm saying is, you can't just say the LENS is rattling unless you put a sponge piece behind it and then test it both WITH and WITHOUT the sponge piece, if you insist on doing the electrical tape over sensor trick. Because if the sponge trick doesn't improve anything and the movement is very slight, then it's NOT a loose lens. Especially if you change to a firm surface with grip and the sensor refuses to budge when you shake it after waiting 8 seconds. Tape isn't stable enough to stop tracking at 12k DPI, especially when you can get microjitters on cloth at that DPI.


----------



## Argowashi

It's possible to see if you have lens rattle simply by moving your cursor on the desktop and checking whether it bounces around or not. There's a video somewhere that showed this with a G303 but I can't find it right now.

Edit:
Found it after searching reddit: gfycat.com/HugeFreeConure


----------



## Melan

All you'll see is human error.

Putting a black tape over sensor hole and shaking it while holding M1 in paint will give you the decent more or less reliable result.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> The issue with G303's lens wasn't even that prominent to be honest, only really affecting users with high sensitivities and CPI values - technically that group which isn't even the major buyers of this product.


my 303 was terrible. unusable even at 800.
definitely didn't need any tape or shaking to know something was wrong

http://i.imgur.com/yzX81tg.png?1
that's 3600 cpi, and i was moving incredibly slowly. the cursor was jiggling all over the place.

maybe just an exception, but still proof that it wasn't always negligible


----------



## agsz

Any DeathAdder [or EC1-A] users that got the G403 yet? Curious if people will make the switch from a DeathAdder/EC1-A, and how they feel about the G403.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Ordered a g900 for 120. I really want to try a wireless, but seems the 403 has a lot of QC issues. I'd rather pay $20 more and get a highend mouse.


----------



## Poopsticker

Are the rattling and front heavy problems prominent? ;( This might be the hybrid/palm grip mouse i've been looking for.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> Are the rattling and front heavy problems prominent? ;( This might be the hybrid/palm grip mouse i've been looking for.


Doesn't seem like anyone has bothered to test the weight balance in any meaningful way, but if the balance is off obviously this would effect 100% of G403s, weight isn't going to vary mouse to mouse.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> Are the rattling and front heavy problems prominent? ;( This might be the hybrid/palm grip mouse i've been looking for.


It's blown WAY WAY out of proportion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> All I'm saying is, you can't just say the LENS is rattling unless you put a sponge piece behind it and then test it both WITH and WITHOUT the sponge piece, if you insist on doing the electrical tape over sensor trick. Because if the sponge trick doesn't improve anything and the movement is very slight, then it's NOT a loose lens. Especially if you change to a firm surface with grip and the sensor refuses to budge when you shake it after waiting 8 seconds. Tape isn't stable enough to stop tracking at 12k DPI, especially when you can get microjitters on cloth at that DPI.


But: If I test it with electrical tape and 12k DPI and I get NO sensor movement when I shake the mouse ... it's a safe call to have a 100% working sensor and that's what most want to know if they hear sth that rattles.


----------



## phamtom

The 403 is much thinner at the back, it feels like a slightly taller ec2 which I don't honestly like plus the mouse feet are very thin and kinda bad, they don't glide quietly at all


----------



## kevinnz

Can anyone chime in on how the wireless one feels?

How is the weight?

How is the balance?

How does playing wireless feel?

It's about the same weight as a death adder, but does it feel lighter cause there's no core?


----------



## SEJB

My pro feet didn't glide that great during the first hours but now it's much better. Still replacing when I can though.


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Finalmouse wasn't ever known for being high quality, from everything I've ever seen people know they're built pretty cheap, not to last.
> 
> When Zowie had that issue, they issued a major public recall.
> Logitech hasn't done anything for any of their mice having sensor or scroll wheel rattles. The sensor rattle on the G303 was crazy.
> They just pretend their mice have no issues, and it seems to be working pretty well for them.
> 
> Despite half this topic complaining about issues that wouldn't exist if any degree of quality control existed, they're still selling like hotcakes.
> 
> The Zowie issues also wasn't Zowie's fault, it was Omron's fault for developing faulty switches.
> Logitech is the one who is screwing up and not being capable of securely installing sensors and scroll wheels in their mice.


This x 100. Logitech isnt at the same level with Zowie or Roccat. Sure they make a good sensor but thats about it. Everything else falls apart. Even MX518/ 400 mice had really crappy mouse wheel. G303, 402 and 502 were a joke.

Logitech has never reached tier 1 as a manufacturer like Zowie or Roccat.


----------



## Skylit

Not sure if trolling or actually serious.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Not sure if trolling or actually serious.


lol

Yo, did I play Overwatch with you a couple weeks ago? I called you the Mouse Forum Legend or something like that.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> lol
> 
> Yo, did I play Overwatch with you a couple weeks ago? I called you the Mouse Forum Legend or something like that.


It was just a dream.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Not sure if trolling or actually serious.


day 4, my 403 still didn't explode and works without any issue









Guys just send your rattling mouse back and if you don't like logitech stuff/support........ don't order from them, there are tons of alternatives, especially when it comes to mice.

It feels like every logitech hater assembled in this thread


----------



## L1nos

It's true that Logitech should improve their QA.

I think Logitechs good reputation comes from their past. The old MX5xx mice were pretty darn good. Or the Dual Optical.
Also Logitech puts more effort in technology then any other Mouse manufacturer. Especially to littel detail like the click delay. No other company seems to worry about that much.
Or take the wireless technology in the G900 for example. It has a shorter delay than most wired mice, which is just phenomenal.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> It was just a dream.


hahaha

I wanna give the G403 a try but I'm not sure if I want wired or wireless. The weight of the G900 didn't really bother me so I might go wireless. I LOVE this G Pro though. I'm just addicted to mice. I need help m8s.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandd*
> 
> I have yeah but it's kinda difficult to get in Holland plus I've heard there's some issues with the QC.


Put on some better mouse feet and it's great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Logitech has never reached tier 1 as a manufacturer like Zowie or Roccat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> tier 1 as a manufacturer like Zowie


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> tier 1 Zowie


rofl

I mean I like Zowie, but they are not that. They have too many issues by design (like their EC wheel) that they never bothered to fix at all.
The wheel on my G403 was completely fine until I opened it and changed the cable to a Paracord one from @CeeSA. I think I misaligned something and now I can make the wheel rattle if I shake it in midair. But it's not like I can notice that while gaming with a headset on.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> I wanna give the G403 a try but I'm not sure if I want wired or wireless. The weight of the G900 didn't really bother me so I might go wireless. I LOVE this G Pro though. I'm just addicted to mice. I need help m8s.


Welcome to our self-help group for mice addicts!


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Ordered a g900 for 120. I really want to try a wireless, but seems the 403 has a lot of QC issues. I'd rather pay $20 more and get a highend mouse.


Honestly the built quality of the G900 is great, the mechanical switches for the buttons are amazing, however I don't like that is not an ergonomic shape and it is a bit heavy for my taste, I tried G Pro and it is too small so I hope the G403 is the perfect mouse for me , even though I will miss the clicks on the G900


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> This x 100. Logitech isnt at the same level with Zowie or Roccat. Sure they make a good sensor but thats about it. Everything else falls apart. Even MX518/ 400 mice had really crappy mouse wheel. G303, 402 and 502 were a joke.
> 
> Logitech has never reached tier 1 as a manufacturer like Zowie or Roccat.


This is bait


----------



## goddieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> This x 100. Logitech isnt at the same level with Zowie or Roccat. Sure they make a good sensor but thats about it. Everything else falls apart. Even MX518/ 400 mice had really crappy mouse wheel. G303, 402 and 502 were a joke.
> 
> Logitech has never reached tier 1 as a manufacturer like Zowie or Roccat.


----------



## Creyok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Put on some better mouse feet and it's great.


I can't find any glides for G403. Can you link some please?


----------



## softskiller

Those feet are bad.
The edges are thicker than the middle.
This way they scratch on the mouse pad.


----------



## NovaGOD

The feet are bad i agree, i can't use the mouse with artisan zero, g pro glides perfectly while g403 has noticeable friction. Any ideas for replacement feet?


----------



## Argowashi

Got the G403 from UPS early today so I'll give you guys some personal impressions. My hands measure 18cm x 10cm for what it's worth. It has one of the best right-hand ergonomic shapes available in a gaming mouse. It's comfortable and perfect for palm grippers. Not so much for claw or fingertip users. The overall build quality feels good, the coating feels nice and cool to the touch and the rubberized sides are grippy. There's no lens rattle on my mouse but there's some tiny scroll wheel wobble. It's so tiny that I don't even notice it when I scroll the wheel. I have to push the wheel left and right in order for it to wobble so I'm fine with this. The scroll wheel is also easy to press, at least compared to my G900. The DPI button feels good but has lots of pretravel. The sidebuttons feel very good and has little pretravel. I kind of like how big the sidebuttons are since it makes them easier to press quickly. Mouse 1 and Mouse 2 feel good to press, as usual in new Logitech mice, but Mouse 2 requires more force than Mouse 1. I can spam click easily with both Mouse 1 and Mouse 2 and the difference isn't huge, but it's there. The braided cable feels surprisingly nice and might be the best braided cable I've used, aside from my G900. Weight is nice and feels evenly distributed. Lastly, the mouse feet are alright. Not good, not bad. I definitely want to replace them with Hotline Games if they're going to make some for the G403.


----------



## ncck

One thing I didn't understand is why use 2x2 skates on one and then 1x1 on another? 2x2 always feels better in my opinion.

I wonder how long until NA gets this. I hope not longer than three weeks


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> One thing I didn't understand is why use 2x2 skates on one and then 1x1 on another? 2x2 always feels better in my opinion


Might not be enough space because of the additional weight you can add in. I understand why Logitech did it, because higher weight equals better quality to a lot of people. But I think it's stupid.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Might not be enough space because of the additional weight you can add in. I understand why Logitech did it, because higher weight equals better quality to a lot of people. But I think it's stupid.


Same only down side I see looking at it from pictures. Hope it's not as bad as some say. I just want to be able to play with my wrist off the pad and be happy ever after


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Same only down side I see looking at it from pictures. Hope it's not as bad as some say. I just want to be able to play with my wrist off the pad and be happy ever after


Not sure what your grip looks like but I aim with my wrist and it's on my mousepad. But I also grip the mouse very low. If you grip it higher (like a normal person, I'm the weird one lol) then I think your wrist will be off the mousepad.


----------



## MadGear

Slightly off topic but still related to my g403: I'm no expert at using MouseTester (using it more out of curiosity, not because I noticed something wrong with my mouse yet) but for some reason I get extreme outliers even at moderate speeds with this mouse (velocity/time). This is reproducible with almost every single test I have done so far (on a QCK as well as my table). I didn't measure the cpi so the velocity isn't accurate, but unless I completely misunderstand how the velocity is calculated it shouldn't be this off, right? I hope I'm doing something wrong on my end.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creyok*
> 
> I can't find any glides for G403. Can you link some please?


My comment about feet was related to the Nixeus Revel, I have no problems with the feet on the G403.

But for both I'd just take hyperglides for the WMO, if they don't fit use the smaller ones for older Logitech.


----------



## oxidized

Mine just arrived, the pack was kinda opened, the round transparent seal on the bottom was cut, probably i received it from an RMA, so i got the mouse out, and there was clearly sign of previous use, so ye RMA, and the reason for that is probably same as mine, lens and scroll wheel rattling as hell, the mouse feels great tho.
Let's see if i can get a brand new one this time


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Mine just arrived, the pack was kinda opened, the round transparent seal on the bottom was opened, probably i received it from an RMA, so i got the mouse out, and there was clearly sign of previous use, so ye RMA, and the reason for that is probably same as mine, lens and scroll wheel rattling as hell, the mouse feels great tho.
> Let's see if i can get a brand new one this time


Wow. This is not good. There have been a few people on this thread that have stated (and even provided pictures) of boxes that looked like they were tossed around and even opened. I wonder if this is just customs inspecting the box to make sure it isn't a bomb or anything. Who knows.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Wow. This is not good. There have been a few people on this thread that have stated (and even provided pictures) of boxes that looked like they were tossed around and even opened. I wonder if this is just customs inspecting the box to make sure it isn't a bomb or anything. Who knows.


That could be the case - my g pro box was damaged (not opened) but that's only because it was packaged very poorly. If your box was opened then yeah that is a good chance. I recall at the airport here things that got flagged as suspicious had people literally scavenging through peoples suitcases tossing everything around. That's why I always bring electronics in carry on


----------



## Simon93

can someone remove the magnet of the mouse and the 2 left button and weight it. i want to know how much weight without it.


http://imgur.com/Adq9q


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simon93*
> 
> can someone remove the magnet of the mouse and the 2 left button and weight it. i want to know how much weight without it.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Adq9q


Someone did this and I think also posted the weight of their mouse after it, but I can't find the post.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Wow. This is not good. There have been a few people on this thread that have stated (and even provided pictures) of boxes that looked like they were tossed around and even opened. I wonder if this is just customs inspecting the box to make sure it isn't a bomb or anything. Who knows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> That could be the case - my g pro box was damaged (not opened) but that's only because it was packaged very poorly. If your box was opened then yeah that is a good chance. I recall at the airport here things that got flagged as suspicious had people literally scavenging through peoples suitcases tossing everything around. That's why I always bring electronics in carry on


I mean i can understand if it's a RMA and for them it's no defective, they can't just throw it into the trash, it's still a functioning mouse, it's just not a very good batch, so they would give it to someone else, thing is the rattle is very consistent, that's the main problem, if it was a return for another reason besides defects, that would be fine for me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> That could be the case - my g pro box was damaged (not opened) but that's only because it was packaged very poorly. If your box was opened then yeah that is a good chance. I recall at the airport here things that got flagged as suspicious had people literally scavenging through peoples suitcases tossing everything around. That's why I always bring electronics in carry on


I don't know, mine was clearly used, i could see signs of prints on the sides of the mouse, it could easily be from someone here who asked for a RMA


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simon93*
> 
> can someone remove the magnet of the mouse and the 2 left button and weight it. i want to know how much weight without it.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Adq9q


Not going to remove or open anything until there's replacement feet/aftermarket feet readily available. So if you can wait until then. : )


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simon93*
> 
> can someone remove the magnet of the mouse and the 2 left button and weight it. i want to know how much weight without it.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Adq9q


Google found the post I mentioned earlier easily (bit scary how well it works):

https://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/1320#post_25505245


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> So it's kind of going for a safer shape option? I'm torn, I don't know what to buy. I love the shape/look of the G Pro, but the G403 just looks like a safer option and I've always preferred the shape my current mouse the EC2-A to my G303.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


I love ec2 shape. Just got g403 and it's great. Very similar. Just boxed up my revel after a couple of hours of use. G403 for the foreseeable future.
Only the WMO is still out waiting for switches. Shape is ok but sensor is still excellent.


----------



## Creyok

Finally got my G403 delivered too (UPS scheduled it on Friday, but it got stuck somewhere...). They sent it really poorly packaged, in some cardboard pocket, so the packaging of the mouse itself looked like it was ran over by a truck. Packaging was sealed and complete, no signs of prior use.

First impressions of mouse itself are great. Shape is awesome - coming from G400 it hold similar, but they improved right side of the mouse so I can finally rest my ring and pinky fingers comfortably. Material and plastic are also better than G400. It's all matte so no more fingerprints on everything except side buttons which are made of a glossy plastic. Glides dont seem to be all that good, but they do the job fine. It glides well enough on my Qck mini.

Sensor is snappy, I had original G400 with angle snapping, so it's big upgrade - it just feels better to aim and quickly turn around with good precision.
Mouse buttons are really sensitive, it's too early to tell if it's a good thing or a bad thing, but compared to G400 they require considerably less amount of force to press. Special mention go to side buttons which I really like this time, very little travel time and being much bigger than on G400 is also a plus.

During normal use I didn't notice any rattle, buton upon reading this thread I did a test and covered my sensor with a tape, set sensor to 12000 cpi and then moved it around first in mid-air and then on mouse pad. There seems to be very slight, rattle, but I bet it's unnoticable especially on desk with lower cpi setting. You can see results here:



Didn't notice any scrolls wheel rattle, but I dislike how much force you have to use to press the wheel, but fortunately I don't remember last time I pressed scrolls wheel except sometimes in Windows.

Overall I am very happy with this mouse, I expect to serve for a long time, hoping for another 5 years like my old G400.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> ...


I think everyone's packing is pretty cheap, i also received it in that cardboard box you were talking about. I didn't try the black tape thing, gonna do it now, see how much it rattles

p.s. Done, the lens seems not rattling too much, i opened a 32000x10800 image in ps and i zoomed it at 200% ofc i set it at 12000 cpi and it moves this much



What do you think guys?


----------



## softskiller

Now that I look closer I see that the bottom of my box has two transparent seals and the first one (under the new one) was cut.
But the mouse does not look used.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> Now that I look closer I see that the bottom of my box has two transparent seals and the first one got cut.
> But the mouse does not look used.


Both of my seals were intact. No idea what Logitech is doing with all these weird orders. Some seem used, some have the box almost destroyed etc.


----------



## zednor

Just received my mouse and its perfect but it has a different S/N on box and another one under the mouse.Is this normal?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Just received my mouse and its perfect but it has a different S/N on box and another one under the mouse.Is this normal?


Just checked and I have different S/N too.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Just received my mouse and its perfect but it has a different S/N on box and another one under the mouse.Is this normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Just checked and I have different S/N too.


Same here


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Same here


My G900 and G303 are the same way. The S/N on the box was different than the S/N on the mouse itself. The thing about my G303 was that it was bought at Best Buy. So it seems that this is how they package and ship their items to customers directly as well as retailers directly.


----------



## oxidized

Anyway i'm thinking about keeping it, since testing it at 12000 with black tape, barely moves 1px if i shake it very fast, the wheel moves a lot tho


----------



## racer11

I got my G403 wireless today, and its perfect (nothing rattles). However, a note included it the box caught my attention.

Im not sure whether have a router nearby is actually going to make any differnce. Wasn't this wireless technology proven to be flawless even in environments where there are all kinds of signal interference? I am worried because I have a router and a wireless printer right next to my mouse, but I want it to work properly and consistently. :/

Its kinda stupid that it passes tests like this: 



 and then they include this note in the box...


----------



## Omnax

Just got mine today,

After reading some comments, I will say.

- My scroll wheel seems perfectly fine, it does not move on its own or when I move the mice. Does not feel loose at all.
- Weight distribution is very good. It is slightly forward, but only tiny bit. If you look on the mice from the bottom, where sensor is, thats where center is, and for me thats where I hold the mice.
- Main buttons feel really great (comming from DM S PRO) lighter to press and very crisp, each button sound and feel slightly different. But both very good and crisp (maybe because of shape?)
- Side buttons are big but very good. Easy to press, very short pre travel.
- Shape is good, but Zowie EC-2 A was slightly better for me.
- Cable is suprisingly good. Best braided cable I have seen. Very flexible.
- There is some rattle if I move mice to the left or right, but I cannot be really bothered by it.

Came non damaged, sealed, without any problem.


----------



## LunaTiC123

mine just got here and it seems that the scroll wheel does seem to rattle even moving it slightly, also keeping it in place and shaking the mouse slightly u can hear something moving inside, probably the sensor lense and the box seems to have been opened since there were 2 round stickers at the bottom and the first one seems to have been cut open meanwhile the bigger one on top is intact :/ sigh... logitech please, have yet to test it, just opened the box so far and got the mouse out.

EDIT: how does this happen on a new product? lol


----------



## racer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> mine just got here and it seems that the scroll wheel does seem to rattle even moving it slightly, also keeping it in place and shaking the mouse slightly u can hear something moving inside, probably the sensor lense and the box seems to have been opened since there were 2 round stickers at the bottom and the first one seems to have been cut open meanwhile the bigger one on top is intact :/ sigh... logitech please, have yet to test it, just opened the box so far and got the mouse out.
> 
> EDIT: how does this happen on a new product? lol


I got two g403s. One box has two round stickers on the bottom as well.


----------



## MadGear

So I take it the mousetester graph I posted earlier isn't showing anything wrong with my G403? Not that it should matter much because I don't feel like anythings wrong with it, but I would still like to know why my graph isn't looking as smooth as that of other mouse reviews.

So far the only minor nuisance about this mouse to me is the force required to actuate the middle mouse button in combination with the low resistance for scrolling. I frequently end up scrolling when pressing that button, which is currently giving me a bout of trouble in DotA2 where instead of just moving the camera I end up zooming in. Turning off zooming obviously fixes the issue, but its not ideal.


----------



## marcodk

My G403 arrived today in Denmark.

*Initial impressions:*

- Package arrived in good condition
- No sensor or mousewheel rattle on mine
- Shape is nice and the mouse feels a bit higher and wider than the EC2-A (an EC1.5A would be the best description, as mentioned before)
- M1+M2 more tactile and less travel, very nice feedback on these buttons
- Mousewheel is quieter and feels of high quality
- Sidebuttons also have less travel than on the EC series, and they dont feel mushy at all to me
- Mousewheel is quiter and feels of higher quality than the EC one

Was a bit worried after reading the other comments, but so far I'm liking this mouse. Mine even came with the weight-plate, which i wont be using







. Will have to test the G403 for a at least a week though. (I have the G303, EC2-A, DM1 Pro and Rival also).


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> mine just got here and it seems that the scroll wheel does seem to rattle even moving it slightly, also keeping it in place and shaking the mouse slightly u can hear something moving inside, probably the sensor lense and the box seems to have been opened since there were 2 round stickers at the bottom and the first one seems to have been cut open meanwhile the bigger one on top is intact :/ sigh... logitech please, have yet to test it, just opened the box so far and got the mouse out.


Do the electric tape test
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcodk*
> 
> My G403 arrived today in Denmark.
> 
> *Initial impressions:*
> 
> - Package arrived in good condition,
> - No sensor or mousewheel rattle on mine
> - Shape is nice and the mouse feels a bit higher and wider than the EC2-A (an EC1.5A would be the best description, as mentioned before)
> - M1+M2 more tactile and less travel, very nice feedback on these buttons
> - Mousewheel is quieter and feels of high quality
> - Sidebuttons also have less travel than on the EC series, and they dont feel mushy at all to me
> - Mousewheel is quiter and feels of higher quality than the EC one
> 
> Was a bit worried after reading the other comments, but so far I'm liking this mouse.Mine even came with the wight-plate, which i wont be using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Will have to test the G403 for a at least a week though. (Have the G303, EC2A, DM1 Pro and Rival also).


Agreed, except from the wheel rattle, feels amazing, and it's far superior in build quality compared to my EC2-A/evo, despite rattling the scroll wheel is fantastic, so yeah, pretty much what you said


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGear*
> 
> So I take it the mousetester graph I posted earlier isn't showing anything wrong with my G403? Not that it should matter much because I don't feel like anythings wrong with it, but I would still like to know why my graph isn't looking as smooth as that of other mouse reviews.
> 
> So far the only minor nuisance about this mouse to me is the force required to actuate the middle mouse button in combination with the low resistance for scrolling. I frequently end up scrolling when pressing that button, which is currently giving me a bout of trouble in DotA2 where instead of just moving the camera I end up zooming in. Turning off zooming obviously fixes the issue, but its not ideal.


I get that in my graph too with my g900. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcodk*
> 
> - M1+M2 more tactile and less travel, very nice feedback on these buttons


I liked the them more on my Steelseries Sensei, they were easier to click.

Other than that, this mouse is perfect for me.


----------



## MadGear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> I get that in my graph too with my g900. It's nothing to worry about.


Thanks, glad to hear its not on my end only. Still odd tho.


----------



## SEJB

Got mine and I'm very split, I really like the shape but it feels a bit clumsier than the Pro. That said I've only given it aorund 15 minutes of DM so far so it might pan out to be better when the cable gets some movement.

My box was undamaged, nothing was cut but the S/N did not match.
Slight mousewheel rattle which might annoy me after a while, we'll see.


----------



## Nove

Im confused on how people are already getting this mouse? I can only preorder it on all the sites i go to. Did the people who pre ordered it get it early beford it officialy released or something? I want one asap i live in usa.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nove*
> 
> Im confused on how people are already getting this mouse? I can only preorder it on all the sites i go to. Did the people who pre ordered it get it early beford it officialy released or something? I want one asap i live in usa.


US does not have it yet.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nove*
> 
> Im confused on how people are already getting this mouse? I can only preorder it on all the sites i go to. Did the people who pre ordered it get it early beford it officialy released or something? I want one asap i live in usa.


G403 released first in Europe.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> G403 released first in Europe.


That Usher Profile pic. lol


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> That Usher Profile pic. lol


Usher?


----------



## atarii

Got my g403 today. After 10 min, it instantly became my main mouse.
Hand size: 19x9 - I used for 11 years the same shape (mx300, g1, g3), 3 years a steelseries xai, last 2 years ec2 evo / ec2-a.

- great shape, maybe a little wide where i grip it (compared to my ec2)
- the cord is an huge step forward compared to the one in the g303. It's thinner, and more flexible. Is the zowie one better? Yes, but this is usable (i had to debraid my g303).
- I already tried the 3366 but the g303 shape was so **** i had to stick with my ec2-a







I don't wanna be rude but if someone can't notice the difference between 3366 and 3310 imho he shouldn't be called a gamer







0 smoothing, 0 skips, mouse feels so fast and so responsive it's already blowing my mind. One of the most annoying thing with the 3310, besides the insane smoothing, was the positive accel i had while moving my mouse at medium speed.
- The clicks are harder than g303 but they feel nice, and i didn't missclick once. Still lighter than huanos.
- I grip the g403 with my thumb under mouse5 and i dont use the extra weight. The weight balance looks perfect to me (if your thumb is under mouse4 it's normal you feel it more heavier in the front).
- I like the materials they used a lot. If you have dry hands like mine, you'll like a lot the g403. Using rubber sides it's not great for aesthetics (who cares about it tbh







) but it's the best choice, especially if you lift your mouse a lot like me or flusha








- My mouse rattles a little bit and it's not the wheel. I suppose it's something inside. That said i did some test on paint, it shouldn't affect performance (my settings: 400 dpi, 1000hz, 6/11 windows sens, epp off).

The best money i have ever spent on a peripheral. The funny thing is i bought it for the lulz (50€ shipped thx to the codes you posted), since i am quite positive my main mouse will be the g pro (but you know still no ship notice







).


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Usher?


Yea? He is a singer? lol

That is one of the pics for his album.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Yea? He is a singer? lol
> 
> That is one of the pics for his album.


Never heard of him. And it's not a picture of his album.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarii*
> 
> Got my g403 today. After 10 min, it instantly became my main mouse.
> Hand size: 19x9 - I used for 11 years the same shape (mx300, g1, g3), 3 years a steelseries xai, last 2 years ec2 evo / ec2-a.
> 
> - great shape, maybe a little wide where i grip it (compared to my ec2)
> - the cord is an huge step forward compared to the one in the g303. It's thinner, and more flexible. Is the zowie one better? Yes, but this is usable (i had to debraid my g303).
> - I already tried the 3366 but the g303 shape was so **** i had to stick with my ec2-a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna be rude but if someone can't notice the difference between 3366 and 3310 imho he shouldn't be called a gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 smoothing, 0 skips, mouse feels so fast and so responsive it's already blowing my mind. One of the most annoying thing with the 3310, besides the insane smoothing, was the positive accel i had while moving my mouse at medium speed.
> - The clicks are harder than g303 but they feel nice, and i didn't missclick once. Still lighter than huanos.
> - I grip the g403 with my thumb under mouse5 and i dont use the extra weight. The weight balance looks perfect to me (if your thumb is under mouse4 it's normal you feel it more heavier in the front).
> - I like the materials they used a lot. If you have dry hands like mine, you'll like a lot the g403. Using rubber sides it's not great for aesthetics (who cares about it tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it's the best choice, especially if you lift your mouse a lot like me or flusha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My mouse rattles a little bit and it's not the wheel. I suppose it's something inside. That said i did some test on paint, it shouldn't affect performance (my settings: 400 dpi, 1000hz, 6/11 windows sens, epp off).
> 
> The best money i have ever spent on a peripheral. The funny thing is i bought it for the lulz (50€ shipped thx to the codes you posted), since i am quite positive my main mouse will be the g pro (but you know still no ship notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Wait, so after 10 minutes the 403 became your main mouse. Yet you are sure the G pro will be your main mouse? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Never heard of him. And it's not a picture of his album.


Ahh gotcha.


----------



## oxidized

i've decided to keep mine, lens rattly was next to non existent, only thing was scroll wheel a little loose, but'll be just fine, i'm gonna buy another one for my brother soon hoping i'll as lucky as this time


----------



## atarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Wait, so after 10 minutes the 403 became your main mouse. Yet you are sure the G pro will be your main mouse? lol


I've used the same shape (mx300) for 11 years and with small mice i was able to do small adjustment a lot better. So ye, the g403 is my main mouse atm, But i am quite positive the g pro will be my main mouse for years. The problem is i don't know when my g pro will be arriving


----------



## softskiller

Same for me with different SN. I think about informing them now to avoid any trouble in the future.
Already had to return a G502 long ago.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> Same for me with different SN. I think about informing them now to avoid any trouble in the future.
> Already had to return a G502 long ago.


Yeah same with mine too, i don't know how is that possible tho. Anyone with the box totally sealed having different S/N between mouse and box itself?


----------



## scardd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Anyone with the box totally sealed having different S/N between mouse and box itself?


yeah mine has 2 dif. S/N aswell.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scardd*
> 
> yeah mine has 2 dif. S/N aswell.


And it was 100% sealed?


----------



## scardd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> And it was 100% sealed?


yes i guess so. has still a big "adhesive strip" (if that is the right word) on the bottom and 2 small ones that i opend at the top of the box.
edit: wait nevermind.
there are 2 adhesive strips at the bottom over each other so i guess it could have been opend before i got it


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scardd*
> 
> yes i guess so. has still a big "adhesive strip" (if that is the right word) on the bottom and 2 small ones that i opend at the top of the box.
> *edit: wait nevermind.*
> there are 2 adhesive strips at the bottom over each other so i guess it could have been opend before i got it


Alright, sounds it was properly sealed, well... i don't know then

edit: AW


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scardd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> And it was 100% sealed?
> 
> 
> 
> yes i guess so. has still a big "adhesive strip" (if that is the right word) on the bottom and 2 small ones that i opend at the top of the box.
> edit: wait nevermind.
> there are 2 adhesive strips at the bottom over each other so i guess it could have been opend before i got it
Click to expand...

Exactly the same here. 2 small seals on the top and 1 big seal on the bottom. No signs of anyone using it but the box does look a little bit damaged.

Edit:
Wow I just looked closer now and you're right. There's 2 seals on the bottom over each other. One of them is broken and one is fine. I'm getting paranoid now lol.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> I love ec2 shape. Just got g403 and it's great. Very similar. Just boxed up my revel after a couple of hours of use. G403 for the foreseeable future.
> Only the WMO is still out waiting for switches. Shape is ok but sensor is still excellent.


I've read that if you use a claw/fingertip grip then it's best to go for the Logitech G Pro but if you're more of a palm user go ahead and purchase the Logitech G403.
Would you say this is true or not?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Yeah same with mine too, i don't know how is that possible tho. Anyone with the box totally sealed having different S/N between mouse and box itself?


I bought a G Pro and I also have two different S/N on box and mouse. The box seemed to be completely new and never opened, definitely just one sticker on all sides and the cardboard not bent or ripped anywhere.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> I've read that if you use a claw/fingertip grip then it's best to go for the Logitech G Pro but if you're more of a palm user go ahead and purchase the Logitech G403.
> Would you say this is true or not?


I own a G Pro (as I wait for the refund process to start with Logitech) and as a claw/fingertip hybrid gripper, it's not exactly comfortable for me to use due to the (_) shape to the sides. It actually made my G303 feel a lot better to use than I thought.

I own an EC1-A and if the G403 is slightly smaller than it, then that's a plus. My only concern are the M1/M2 buttons. I'm hoping my copy doesn't have uber light and hair-triggerlike M1/M2 buttons as my G Pro. It's as if breathing on the M2 button will trigger it off (my copy is THAT sensitive). I guess I've been spoiled with the awesome clicky M1/M2 buttons of my G303 and G900.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> I've read that if you use a claw/fingertip grip then it's best to go for the Logitech G Pro but if you're more of a palm user go ahead and purchase the Logitech G403.
> Would you say this is true or not?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Ah yeah I get you, I'm thinking about doing the same thing and just getting the G403. I'm also waiting to get it off Amazon as their method of replacing broken products is much, much easier.


I suppose for claw,finger G pro would be better. I palm so 403 is perfect.


----------



## Falkentyne

You people with "rattling" wireless G403's need to check the power switch. After all this OCD stuff about rattling sensors, I thought my G900 had a ratting lens, until I found there was vibration coming from the power switch itself, not the sensor, found that out, then gripped the hinge buttons, wheel, wheel lock and power button, and the mouse was as quiet as a sleeping baby.....at 12k DPI, the slightest vibration of any kind will cause action on the taped over sensor... Also you should wait 8 seconds before doing the test, IMO.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I own a G Pro (as I wait for the refund process to start with Logitech) and as a claw/fingertip hybrid gripper, it's not exactly comfortable for me to use due to the (_) shape to the sides. It actually made my G303 feel a lot better to use than I thought.
> 
> I own an EC1-A and if the G403 is slightly smaller than it, then that's a plus. My only concern are the M1/M2 buttons. I'm hoping my copy doesn't have uber light and hair-triggerlike M1/M2 buttons as my G Pro. It's as if breathing on the M2 button will trigger it off (my copy is THAT sensitive). I guess I've been spoiled with the awesome clicky M1/M2 buttons of my G303 and G900.


Oh I see, interesting. I really loved the G303 and it was my primary driver for quite some time, but long sessions it did become a little annoying, but the most itself was amazing. I'm just so unsure what to get, a lot of people are really praising the G403 because it's got a more "safer" shape, but a lot of people are saying the G Pro are saying it's a slightly better mouse, I just don't know.

***.


----------



## starmanwarz

Received 2 403's today. Both have rattling sensors. One of them has a VERY noisy rattling Mwheel as well.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Received 2 403's today. Both have rattling sensors. One of them has a VERY noisy Mwheel as well.


do the duct tape test, mine was rattling too, but at 12000 cpi moved barely half a pixel


----------



## jasjeet

I got mine.
Its a bit more comfy than the G900 for me 175mm hand length 110mm wide.
The scroll wheel is way better than the G900 IMO. Its quiet and smooth like the Microsoft Optical Mouse we love. Just a bit more notchy than the MS Mouse.
The Scroll click is perfectly fine, not too hard, softer than the G900 and the depression is less.

The grips are nice, would be good on the slippery G900.

The G900 has more satisfying clicks, they just scream of crispness. The G403 still have very good clicks.

The G900 and G403 seem to have similar balance and weight. I'm using both wirelessly.

I feel I have more control of the G900 at this point, I land shots in CS GO a lot easier. Ive set them to the same DPI (1100) that I'm used to.

Overall, its nice. Not perfect shape still for me, I prefer the sides to curve inwards, the G403's left side curves ourwards. The right side curves in a little.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> do the duct tape test, mine was rattling too, but at 12000 cpi moved barely half a pixel


How? What's that?


----------



## LunaTiC123

Spend more time playing with it and the scroll wobble thingy doesn't really bother me when using it on a pad even when flicking, it does bother me a bit that it's pretty hard to press the scroll wheel, but it's really easy to scroll it ( which is nice but then sometimes when you press m3 u also scroll a bit upwards it does happen rarely).

The m1 and m2 clicks on mine feel the same no problems there, I like how they are a bit harder to press than the g303's but not zowie level, shape is well.. perfect for me coming from the G400s/deathadder/EC/IE 3.0 didn't take any time to adjust to it, it just felt natural... tbh i'm not sure I want to send it back, but the scroll being pretty loose is kinda eh.. on a 70 euro mouse( 50 with discounts codes but still... you get the point ) also yea I too have a different SN on the mouse than the one on the box and the 2 big transparent stickers, one being cut open and the other covering the one that was cut open :/ that's pretty umm... uhh worrying? I really wonder why that happened :/

EDIT: anyway tldr aside from the scroll wheel and the box that might (?) have been opened the mouse is great imo


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> How? What's that?


You put a small piece of black tape to make the lens believe there's surface under it, to make the sensor respond basically, you lift it off the table, and start sharking it the hardest you can, while pressing m1 on a paint or photoshop image, so that if the lens actually moves and responds bad to flicks you can see it


----------



## jasjeet

Mine has no scroll wheel wobble at all, i cant even move it side to side.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> I've read that if you use a claw/fingertip grip then it's best to go for the Logitech G Pro but if you're more of a palm user go ahead and purchase the Logitech G403.
> Would you say this is true or not?


I use a hybrid claw/palm grip with the G403 because of the hump unlike when I use the G303 for instance. It's comfortable, but I can't pick it up the way I'm used to with other mice. It's a combination of my hands being drier than the desert, it being front heavy ( not a lot but still noticeable) and the shape. It'll most likely suit the palm grip users perfectly imo.

I got two G403's today and both of them had the scroll wheel rattle mentioned in this thread, one more so than the other.


----------



## ncck

Anyone with the ec1 and this, is the right side of the 403 a bit more.. tall or straight in comparison? Aka more room for index and pinky


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Anyone with the ec1 and this, is the right side of the 403 a bit more.. tall or straight in comparison? Aka more room for index and pinky


PhilrozaH said Ino did comparison shots of the G403 to the DeathAdder / EC1-A, but I stalked Ino's posts and YouTube and couldn't find them


----------



## starmanwarz

So, out of the 2 403's I packed the one with the wobbly Mwheel and now after plugging in the "good" one the sensor must be placed incorrectly, I think it is noticeable while looking at it but it definitely is noticeable when moving in my mousepad (vertically or horizontally). I just can't move it in a straight line, it goes down when moving from left to right.

I hope you can see what I'm talking about



Very unhappy about this. I'm not gonna check the sensor on the other 403 as the Mwheel is horrible. i will be sending both back and get a refund.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> So, out of the 2 403's I packed the one with the wobbly Mwheel and now after plugging in the "good" one the sensor must be placed incorrectly, I think it is noticeable while looking at it but it definitely is noticeable when moving in my mousepad (vertically or horizontally). I just can't move it in a straight line, it goes down when moving from left to right.
> 
> I hope you can see what I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Very unhappy about this. I'm not gonna check the sensor on the other 403 as the Mwheel is horrible. i will be sending both back and get a refund.


z


----------



## discoprince

anyone from NA pre-order from logitech get their shipping info yet?

got the g-pro just waiting for this bad boy now.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> anyone from NA pre-order from logitech get their shipping info yet?
> 
> got the g-pro just waiting for this bad boy now.


I'm figuring that Amazon will have it in-stock as soon as Logitech does, or hoping rather. NewEgg says Oct 1st, so it might be that date for other sites as well in the U.S.


----------



## justnvc

UPS messed up my delivery, it's arriving tomorrow now haha


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> anyone from NA pre-order from logitech get their shipping info yet?
> 
> got the g-pro just waiting for this bad boy now.


I pre-ordered both the G Pro and G403 at the same time. I got tracking confirmation from UPS *AFTER* it was delivered to my home. I have yet to receive the G403. What's odd is there are some who ordered the G Pro when it was stated to be on sale and got theirs first before the people who pre-ordered! (whut?) Oh Logitech....


----------



## starmanwarz

I've been trying to cancel one of my 403's after I placed the ordered but in 10 days I never got a reply back.. Now that they are both faulty, how am I supposed to contact them to return the mice?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> 
> 
> UPS messed up my delivery, it's arriving tomorrow now haha


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> So, out of the 2 403's I packed the one with the wobbly Mwheel and now after plugging in the "good" one the sensor must be placed incorrectly, I think it is noticeable while looking at it but it definitely is noticeable when moving in my mousepad (vertically or horizontally). I just can't move it in a straight line, it goes down when moving from left to right.
> 
> I hope you can see what I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Very unhappy about this. I'm not gonna check the sensor on the other 403 as the Mwheel is horrible. i will be sending both back and get a refund.


Looks the same on mine, I thought this is intended?


----------



## frunction

Probably intended since it is shoe shaped mouse.


----------



## starmanwarz

Yeah the thing is that it's not working properly..


----------



## SEJB

I understand what you are talking about, very werid feeling to move it straight. It doesn't feel nearly as well built as the pro either but I kind of like it anyways.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Yeah the thing is that it's not working properly..


You need to adjust your grip IMO..


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I understand what you are talking about, very werid feeling to move it straight. It doesn't feel nearly as well built as the pro either but I kind of like it anyways.


What's the general consensus on this? I'm a hybrid gripper. My only concern with the shape and sensor would be how natural it is for my brain to perceive the X/Y axis. I haven't used an ergo mice for about two years already. With ambi mice, it's very easy to tell the X/Y axis.


----------



## SEJB

Nah it isn't the grip, just how you move. If I switch between them I'm completely lost but give it 2 minutes of swiping and moving and the mind figures it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> What's the general consensus on this? I'm a hybrid gripper. My only concern with the shape and sensor would be how natural it is for my brain to perceive the X/Y axis. I haven't used an ergo mice for about two years already. With ambi mice, it's very easy to tell the X/Y axis.


My mind figures it out fairly quickly. Put up a solid DM result of 100-20 or something just with the 403. Think it might be the best I've ever done actually.

The buttons on the pro feels better and the sidebuttons are miles better on the pro.


----------



## atarii

Your previous mouse had a 3310 and you got used to it, that's the problem. First time i used a 3310 my crosshair was going up all the time... my brain balanced this amazing 3310's "feature" and after some time i had zero problems to draw a straight line. First time i tried the 3366 i was going down all the time... so i picked up an old avago 3090 mouse and same result. BTW, my sensor is placed in the same way as yours and i have no problems.


----------



## softskiller

I also had the problem that when moving straight to the right, the cursor would go downward.
But seems to be a problem how one holds the mouse.

If I hold it naturally, the vertical light of the scroll wheel would be like this: *\* instead of: *|*
I would have to move my hand outward to the right in a very uncomfortable way to have the mouse and light perfectly vertical.


----------



## keoz

My box also had the 2 stickers with one cut open. Wonder what happened there?


----------



## softskiller

Maybe some quality control back in Europe. Checking if that weight wasn't missing (well one could just weight the box)?

Or this batch was so fresh that they had to insert the documents by hand?


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> You need to adjust your grip IMO..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarii*
> 
> Your previous mouse had a 3310 and you got used to it, that's the problem. First time i used a 3310 my crosshair was going up all the time... my brain balanced this amazing 3310's "feature" and after some time i had zero problems to draw a straight line. First time i tried the 3366 i was going down all the time... so i picked up an old avago 3090 mouse and same result. BTW, my sensor is placed in the same way as yours and i have no problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> I also had the problem that when moving straight to the right, the cursor would go downward.
> But seems to be a problem how one holds the mouse.
> 
> If I hold it naturally, the vertical light of the scroll wheel would be like this: *\* instead of: *|*
> I would have to move my hand outward to the right in a very uncomfortable way to have the mouse and light perfectly vertical.


You guys might be right, gonna test more tomorrow. Although i never had any similar problems with DA2013/EC1-A/FK1/ZA11/Rival 300. Dunno, it just feels really weird. Never had this happen in a mouse before.


----------



## atarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> You guys might be right, gonna test more tomorrow. Although i never had any similar problems with DA2013/EC1-A/FK1/ZA11/Rival 300. Dunno, it just feels really weird. Never had this happen in a mouse before.


ec1-a, fk1, za11 and rival 300 = 3310

the sensor on the da is better but on the first batch i remember a lot of smoothing.

i wouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## starmanwarz

Well I'll be damned. Plugged it in again, tried holding the mwheel line in a more vertical position, much better than before but i am forced to use a different grip.

Now I went back to my Rival 300 and I can't draw a straight line either, mouse is going up now lmao

I'm so confused? I guess it needs more time.


----------



## Hunched

So 107 more posts since I last checked this topic, and its definitely the minority saying they have no rattle of any kind in this topic.
I was told my estimate of 50% chance of rattle was way too high, for this topic at least it's way too low.
Nearly all of you are saying you have some degree of rattle, mostly with the scroll wheel.

Not only is this annoying to listen to, it's distracting to feel, at least it was with the G502.
I had to wedge paper alongside my G502 scroll wheel to use the mouse, because it felt like a loose rock was smashing around whenever I made quick movements, it was so annoying it was unusable.

I really wish Logitech would prevent this from happening so often in future mice, but it doesn't seem like that's ever going to happen.
I can shake my EC2-A back and forth in the air as fast as humanely possible and you don't hear or feel a rattle, everything is securely attached.

I'm not getting a G403 specifically because of the rattling issues, I would get one if I could guarantee I'd get a solid one.
The G Pro doesn't seem to have anywhere near as many issues with quality control, but I'd like to stick to a right handed shape.

The only thing the G403 does better than the EC2-A is its sensor (when it doesn't rattle) and its thumb buttons.
Not better enough to be worth dealing with the constant annoyance of hearing and feeling rattling every time I move the mouse.
Also it seems like the G403 mouse feet are terrible the more people talk about them.

I'm disappointed, I was really looking forward to the G403.
Maybe Zowie will someday make an EC2-A with proper thumb buttons and a better sensor and then I'll have my perfect mouse.
Guess I'll just keep waiting for someone to make something better.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> You guys might be right, gonna test more tomorrow. Although i never had any similar problems with DA2013/EC1-A/FK1/ZA11/Rival 300. Dunno, it just feels really weird. Never had this happen in a mouse before.


The G402 felt like this too. Sensor just mounted at a different angle.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So 107 more posts since I last checked this topic, and its definitely the minority saying they have no rattle of any kind in this topic.
> I was told my estimate of 50% chance of rattle was way too high, for this topic at least it's way too low.
> Nearly all of you are saying you have some degree of rattle, mostly with the scroll wheel.
> 
> Not only is this annoying to listen to, it's distracting to feel, at least it was with the G502.
> I had to wedge paper alongside my G502 scroll wheel to use the mouse, because it felt like a loose rock was smashing around whenever I made quick movements, it was so annoying it was unusable.
> 
> I really wish Logitech would prevent this from happening so often in future mice, but it doesn't seem like that's ever going to happen.
> I can shake my EC2-A back and forth in the air as fast as humanely possible and you don't hear or feel a rattle, everything is securely attached.
> 
> I'm not getting a G403 specifically because of the rattling issues, I would get one if I could guarantee I'd get a solid one.
> The G Pro doesn't seem to have anywhere near as many issues with quality control, but I'd like to stick to a right handed shape.
> 
> The only thing the G403 does better than the EC2-A is its sensor (when it doesn't rattle) and its thumb buttons.
> Not better enough to be worth dealing with the constant annoyance of hearing and feeling rattling every time I move the mouse.
> Also it seems like the G403 mouse feet are terrible the more people talk about them.
> 
> I'm disappointed, I was really looking forward to the G403.
> Maybe Zowie will someday make an EC2-A with proper thumb buttons and a better sensor and then I'll have my perfect mouse.
> Guess I'll just keep waiting for someone to make something better.


What's wrong with the 3310 for you?

I understand why some dislike the sidebuttons but they are fine by me.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

F***ing UPS, man. Wouldn't deliver to the address, because reasons, and now trying to navigate through their mental website to 'change' the delivery address.

Sigh... Apparently they need to send me a 'letter' with some super secret code before I am able to change the address. What the hell.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> F***ing UPS, man. Wouldn't deliver to the address, because reasons, and now trying to navigate through their mental website to 'change' the delivery address.
> 
> Sigh... Apparently they need to send me a 'letter' with some super secret code before I am able to change the address. What the hell.


UPS are the worst. So many times they have managed to deliver the package to the wrong address and so many times the customer support has been terrible. I prefer DHL or Schenker.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> What's wrong with the 3310 for you?
> 
> I understand why some dislike the sidebuttons but they are fine by me.


Personally I'm fine with the 3310, I just like having the best as everyone does and it's pretty universally agreed upon that the 3366 is superior.

The thumb buttons would really have been the nicest improvement, I don't use them on the EC2-A because they feel terrible.
I used to use thumb buttons pretty regularly in games with my G502.

The G403 has a better sensor, better side buttons, and if it doesn't rattle a better scroll wheel. Probably a better coating and also a better size, I'd like a slightly bigger mouse than the EC2-A.
I feel I'd also prefer the mouse clicks of the G403.

But since the scroll wheel rattle is rampant and every rattling scroll wheel is worse than my current scroll wheel I'm not interested.
Sensor rattle is nowhere near as common as the scroll rattle, but still happening more than it should.
The mouse feet are a downgrade, I also feel the cable is worse than the EC2-A's.
Supposedly the weight distribution isn't as balanced as well on the G403.

It looked like it was going to be a solid upgrade in every way from the EC2-A, but not with all these issues.
Even if you win and get a perfect one without anything that rattles, I'm not sure it's worth it anymore.

EC2-A to G403 looks like a risky sidegrade now, even the perfect defect-free G403 isn't an improvement in every area.
If only I could fuse the bests of the EC2-A and G403 together, I'd have the perfect mouse.

Hopefully this starts some competition between Logitech and Zowie and they keep releasing superior successors to the G403 and EC2-A, basically all I can hope for to ever get what I want.


----------



## atarii

As i said my g403 is rattling, but only if i shake it very fast and since i use 2.5 sens @ 400 dpi and i use headphones while i play, i don't have any problem with it. I even did the tape test and the sensor isn't picking any movement, so i am totally happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Personally I'm fine with the 3310


I still don't get how is this possible...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarii*
> 
> I still don't get how is this possible...


???
Somehow people are able to win hundreds of thousands of dollars playing with EC2-A's in CSGO tournaments against players using mice with the 3366.
So you tell me. Seems viable at higher stakes anybody on this site will ever play for.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> ???
> Somehow people are able to win hundreds of thousands of dollars playing with EC2-A's in CSGO tournaments against players using mice with the 3366.
> So you tell me. Seems viable at higher stakes anybody on this site will ever play for.


What


----------



## penskuzzi

I respect your opinion, but imo g403 is better than EC-2 in almost every aspect to me.

G403 vs EC-2A

g403:
Has better sensor,
Better *shape for me*,
Better/faster clicks,
Better coating,
Software for custom settings,
Better scroll wheel,
Better mouse feet / smaller better

Cons:
Clicks rattles when lifting,
Slight scroll rattle when shaking, no biggie while gaming.

EC-2A:
Has zero rattling, much more solid than g403


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> I respect your opinion, but imo g403 is better than EC-2 in almost every aspect to me.
> 
> G403 vs EC-2A
> 
> g403:
> Has better sensor,
> Better *shape for me*,
> Better/faster clicks,
> Better coating,
> Software for custom settings,
> Better scroll wheel,
> Better mouse feet / smaller better
> 
> Cons:
> Clicks rattles when lifting,
> Slight scroll rattle when shaking, no biggie while gaming.
> 
> EC-2A:
> Has zero rattling, *much more solid than g403*


Maybe way too much, so much it's probably what's causing the scroll wheel being so stiff and giving that bad feeling when using it. But whatever he prefers the EC2-A what's the problem


----------



## atarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> ???
> Somehow people are able to win hundreds of thousands of dollars playing with EC2-A's in CSGO tournaments against players using mice with the 3366.
> So you tell me. Seems viable at higher stakes anybody on this site will ever play for.


In a game where the aim is the last important thing. Good example







And for the record there are a lot of players that would benefit a lot from switching. Did you ever spec olof? He's not even aiming, a lot of his kills are good positioning, and, except for some awp fast flicks (where the 3310 is "fine"), his aim is pretty bad. For instance, let's take a look at reddit today:

s1mple 4k dgl 




Do you think this is aim? Pay attention, he's not even moving his mouse.
Again, if you think this is aim, we are talking about two different things.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> I respect your opinion, but imo g403 is better than EC-2 in almost every aspect to me.
> 
> G403 vs EC-2A
> 
> g403:
> Has better sensor,
> Better *shape for me*,
> Better/faster clicks,
> Better coating,
> Software for custom settings,
> Better scroll wheel,
> Better mouse feet / smaller better
> 
> Cons:
> Clicks rattles when lifting,
> Slight scroll rattle when shaking, no biggie while gaming.
> 
> EC-2A:
> Has zero rattling, much more solid than g403


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Maybe way too much, so much it's probably what's causing the scroll wheel being so stiff and giving that bad feeling when using it. But whatever he prefers the EC2-A what's the problem


I want to like EC-2A, but even then i prefer FK2 more than EC-2A. I accident scroll so many times on EC-2A because its so big and not low profile like FK2 has.


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarii*
> 
> In a game where the aim is the last important thing. Good example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record there are a lot of players that would benefit a lot from switching. Did you ever spec olof? He's not even aiming, a lot of his kills are good positioning, and, except for some awp fast flicks (where the 3310 is "fine"), his aim is pretty bad. For instance, let's take a look at reddit today:
> 
> s1mple 4k dgl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is aim? Pay attention, he's not even moving his mouse.
> Again, if you think this is aim, we are talking about two different things.


S1mple has sick aim, but of course good aim doesn't make it complete. Game sense and movement is also as important as aiming.


----------



## michaeldrk

Is there a set release date for the US?

I've seen a few posts here with a date but wasn't sure if that's just speculation or if it's confirmed


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaeldrk*
> 
> Is there a set release date for the US?
> 
> I've seen a few posts here with a date but wasn't sure if that's just speculation or if it's confirmed


Newegg has it listed for October 1st


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Newegg has it listed for October 1st


About F##KIN TIME







.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> ???
> Somehow people are able to win hundreds of thousands of dollars playing with EC2-A's in CSGO tournaments against players using mice with the 3366.
> So you tell me. Seems viable at higher stakes anybody on this site will ever play for.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penskuzzi*
> 
> I respect your opinion, but imo g403 is better than EC-2 in almost every aspect to me.
> 
> G403 vs EC-2A
> 
> g403:
> Has better sensor,
> Better *shape for me*,
> Better/faster clicks,
> Better coating,
> Software for custom settings,
> Better scroll wheel,
> Better mouse feet / smaller better
> 
> Cons:
> Clicks rattles when lifting,
> Slight scroll rattle when shaking, no biggie while gaming.
> 
> EC-2A:
> Has zero rattling, much more solid than g403


So in the 403 vs ec2, the ec2 gets just those two things as pro's only?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarii*
> 
> And for the record there are a lot of players that would benefit a lot from switching.


Benefit how exactly?


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> ???
> Somehow people are able to win hundreds of thousands of dollars playing with EC2-A's in CSGO tournaments against players using mice with the 3366.
> So you tell me. Seems viable at higher stakes anybody on this site will ever play for.


+1. Game performance-wise they are both perfect for most. Now, enthusiast-wise (aka us), the 3366 is better. I personally only really see the difference through testing graphs and SRAV tests but I'll just say you cant compare "pro esports"with "enthusiasts".


----------



## atarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> +1. Game performance-wise they are both perfect for most.


cs go wise, not gaming wise









http://www.esreality.com/post/2757522/quakecon-2015-player-mice-database/

How many 3310 do you see? *ZERO*. Ask yourself why.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarii*
> 
> cs go wise, not gaming wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.esreality.com/post/2757522/quakecon-2015-player-mice-database/
> 
> How many 3310 do you see? *ZERO*. Ask yourself why.


Lately I switch between the FK, WMO and G100s. I must be pro.









I feel like going back to the AM-FG.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> PhilrozaH said Ino did comparison shots of the G403 to the DeathAdder / EC1-A, but I stalked Ino's posts and YouTube and couldn't find them


'PhilrozaH' lmaooo













Here are a few of ino's shots.


----------



## VESPA5

@PhiZaRoaH - Thanks for digging these up. As speculated, the G403 looks like an "EC1.5-A". Tad smaller than an EC1-A but not as small as the EC2-A


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> @PhiZaRoaH - Thanks for digging these up. As speculated, the G403 looks like an "EC1.5-A". Tad smaller than an EC1-A but not as small as the EC2-A


No problem at all. Yea the 403 is pretty much that. The middle child. Lol


----------



## Fragil1ty

With all the issues and the lack of availability, the prospect of getting a Mionix Castor is looking, more and more promising. The Logitech G Pro isn't even out in England via Amazon, I don't want to go through what I went through with the Finalmouse shambles, nor do I want to have to wait weeks for a mouse that 'should be' released already.

Bad times ahead, shame that the Mionix Castor is still only using the 3310 though.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> 'PhilrozaH' lmaooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of ino's shots.


Lol I always mix up your name when typing it from memory. Where were these images originally posted? Thanks again.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Lol I always mix up your name when typing it from memory. Where were these images originally posted? Thanks again.


No problem at all. Lol

I pulled all BUT the ec1 pic from this link here of his mouse porn gallery.



http://imgur.com/u41L2


The Side shot of the Ec1 was from his review of the updated Zowie line up when it dropped.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> @PhiZaRoaH - Thanks for digging these up. As speculated, the G403 looks like an "EC1.5-A". Tad smaller than an EC1-A but not as small as the EC2-A


It doesn't look like it will fill your palm the same as the DeathAdder / EC1-A & EC2-A do. Hopefully others can comment on this, I hope I'm wrong since I was looking forward to this mouse.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> It doesn't look like it will fill your palm the same as the DeathAdder / EC1-A & EC2-A do. Hopefully others can comment on this, I hope I'm wrong since I was looking forward to this mouse.


It has Ec1/DA height at 43mm, in between DA/EC1/2 Length, 68 mm width(4 more than the ec2, 2 less than the DA & 1 less than the ec1). It pretty much is mixing all of these 3 together. No reason why it shouldn't fill the palm, if it doesn't i'd be very surprised to say the least.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> It doesn't look like it will fill your palm the same as the DeathAdder / EC1-A & EC2-A do. Hopefully others can comment on this, I hope I'm wrong since I was looking forward to this mouse.


It fills the palm unless you have huge hands.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> No problem at all. Lol
> 
> I pulled all BUT the ec1 pic from this link here of his mouse porn gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/u41L2
> 
> 
> The Side shot of the Ec1 was from his review of the updated Zowie line up when it dropped.


Nice pics but can someone take pictures of the ec1-a and g403 from the front and rear just to see the similarity in height and their difference in width?


----------



## Tarinth

It's been a few days since i posted


Spoiler: my mini review



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Long time lurker here. FU boiz and grills for making me buy so many mice! :^)
> 
> Last year i tested the G303, G402, G502, KPM and DA (i stayed with the DA first, but then after it started to doubleclick i switched to the KPM, which is too small for me but still felt the best out of the tested ones).
> This year i tested the G900, EC1-A, EC2-A, FK1, FK1+ and ZA11... I stayed with the EC2-A, but it feels just a bit too little for me (and the EC1-A too big).
> 
> Now i have 3 G Pro, 3 G403 and 2 G403 wireless here (the logitech support is not the fastest at canceling orders)...
> Well, i will just sell the ones i won't use, because i don't want to deal with the logitech support again.
> 
> For me the G403 is a EC1.5-A, which is exactly what i was looking for.
> Here's a picture of my EC2-A and the G403:
> 
> 
> With my cable management i never had the idea of needing a wireless mouse (cables dont touch the pad with my 30cm / 360° sens), but when i tried the G900 it still felt a little different without the cable. So i will most likely try one of my wireless G403 too.
> 
> Pictures of my cable management:
> 
> 
> I use the lower half of the mousepad, so the cable doesn't touch the "ground":
> 
> 
> I use fingertip- and loose clawgrip in every situation besides playing FPS games - here i use hybrid palm- clawgrip:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the best fitting size and shape for me since my MX500 days (DA and EC series being very close).
> 
> RMB and LMB on my copy are perfect for my taste. A little stiffer than on my G Pro. The scrolls of the mousewheel feel awesome and the MB3 isn't as stiff as the G Pro (i just can't use the one on the G Pro and i only use it to open new tabs anyway). Side Buttons are great too, nearly perfect. The feet glide not as good as the Zowie feet (on my Glorious XXL) but better than the ones on the G Pro. The good thing about this is that there is less difference in glide between vertical and horizontal movement than on the Zowie mice, it feels very equal.
> The cable is the only thing i rly dont like, it's heavy and super flexible. With my cable management it's better when the cable holds a bit of it's shape (without beeing too stiff) so it can't touch the "ground" and is really light. The Zowie cable are ******* great for my method.






Just want to add that my Mousehand is 19/10cm.

I tried the wireless version by now and i love it!
As already stated a few times the wired version is a little bit front heavy (without the extra weight and with the weightholder mounted it's rly just a bit) but with the ****ty cable balance wise it just feels worse than for example my EC2-A.
The wireless version feels extremly well balanced to me (without the extra weight and without the weightholder). Yes, it's a little heavy but the weight feels exactly in the middle of the mouse.

Since my wired one is perfect i will keep it and maybe someday mod it. But for now i will mostly use my wireless version.

A few words about the quality and stuff:

As stated in my quoted post i got 3 G Pro, 3 G403 wired and 2 G403 wireless.

The first G Pro i opened was nearly perfect, only the feet dragged a bit on my pad. I opened the second G Pro to check if the mousefeet on the first were faulty or it is normal. On this one everything was perfect. So there was something wrong with the mousfeet of the first. Since the second one was perfect i didn't open the third. I already sold all 3 of them (the one with the faulty mousefeet to someone who's using a hardpad, there they work fine)...

The first G403 wired i opened was and still is perfect. I opened another one, just out of curiosity, and it was perfect too. I sold the latter and kept the first. I will sell the third one without opening it.

The first G403 wirelss i opened has a ****ty scroolwheel it's not loose but i can tilt it like a real tiltwheel and MB3 is as stiff as on the G Pro. So i opened the second one i have and it's not perfect (the scroll wheel is a little loose) but it's good enough for me to keep it. I will RMA the first one.


----------



## Br3chtel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> It doesn't look like it will fill your palm the same as the DeathAdder / EC1-A & EC2-A do. Hopefully others can comment on this, I hope I'm wrong since I was looking forward to this mouse.


It's more palm-filling than a DA, I've both here for comparison and the "ass" of the G403 is more outwards, as the DA-ass is more flat, so less palmfilling.


----------



## okanmojo

I've also received both orders for the Logitech G403.
One of them had terrible scroll wheel lag.
The other was perfectly fine and after playing with it for few days I can only say
that I'm set








Sensor is awesome, mice fits nicely into my hand, M1 &M2 have a nice feeling (though M2 was little to sensitive in the beginning, that I'v misclicked it alot) but probably due to playing with the rival before which has stiffer clicks in general.
Side buttons feel also good to me and yeah the mouse 3 click is hard
to press but I do not use it that much so I dont care in this regard








Was thinking about testing the G Pro too but I guess I dont need it anymore


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> With all the issues and the lack of availability, the prospect of getting a Mionix Castor is looking, more and more promising. The Logitech G Pro isn't even out in England via Amazon, I don't want to go through what I went through with the Finalmouse shambles, nor do I want to have to wait weeks for a mouse that 'should be' released already.
> 
> Bad times ahead, shame that the Mionix Castor is still only using the 3310 though.


I actually really liked the Castor. HOWEVER, the Castor is known to have really poor click latency. Mionix hasn't even released any new firmware for it in almost a year and I'm assuming that the click latency issue with that mouse is hardware related (which means the only fix is the Zowie way.... buy the next iteration of that mou$e)


----------



## softskiller

So do you guys use the surface tuning for example on QcK?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> So do you guys use the surface tuning for example on QcK?


Nope you only use surface tuning if you are having problems tracking, the 3366 has no issues with the QCK. So if it doesn't skip/jump/stop tracking then you can just use factory default!


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> So do you guys use the surface tuning for example on QcK?


No the surface tuning on 3366 is horrible.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> So do you guys use the surface tuning for example on QcK?


Surface tuner seems to be the only thing close to "lift off distance" settings for any of Logitech's mice that uses that software. I actually used the tuner on my Goliathus Speed mat and flipping from default and retuning back to the speed mat's surface has a significant feel to it. Not all mouse mat surfaces are created equally. Like the 3310 on my EC1-A feels 'slower' on my PC Gaming Race mat than it does on my Goliathus Speed Mat. Whenever I use Logitech's surface tuning software, the lift off distance is definitely lower but the CPI seems to be a lot snappier too. I'm really not sure how that gimmick works. But this is just my experience.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> So do you guys use the surface tuning for example on QcK?


You don't use surface tuning at all unless sensor isn't tracking well or you're not happy with high lod. Leave it on default.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Nope you only use surface tuning if you are having problems tracking, the 3366 has no issues with the QCK. So if it doesn't skip/jump/stop tracking then you can just use factory default!


Have you gotten your 403 yet? If so which do you prefer, I think I'm going with the 403 over the pro honestly.


----------



## VoxLux

So I just got my G403 (it came one day earlier than scheduled, well played UPS







) and my 1st impressions with the mouse are extremely positive. The weight seems about spot on (without the extra 10g that came in the box), and the size and shape is almost a perfect fit on my hand. I'm almost sure I finally found a replacement to the DeathAdder. The mouse fits my grip style and hand size so damn well... I was intantly in love with it.

There doesn't seem to be any scroll wheel rattle on mine (maybe a tiny bit, but it's hardly noticiable) and the wheel itself feel good on the finger, the steps are also good imo. The scroll click is a little bit heavy but I can manage (I hardly ever user the scroll wheel to click anyway). The sensor feel responsive and snappy and the rest of the buttons feel nice aswell.

I think I got a good copy!








The box was in good shape and it doesn't seems it had been re-sealed (looks like brand new).
I was a little on the edge about this mouse after reading a couple of complains on here but so far the 1st impressions are mostly positive. I think I found my new daily driver for gaming.

I can post some pictures (and compare it with the DA Chroma) if someone ask later on (in a couple of hours).


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoxLux*
> 
> So I just got my G403 (it came one day earlier than scheduled, well played UPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and my 1st impressions with the mouse are extremely positive. The weight seems about spot on (without the extra 10g that came in the box), and the size and shape is almost a perfect fit on my hand. I'm almost sure I finally found a replacement to the DeathAdder. The mouse fits my grip style and hand size so damn well... I was intantly in love with it.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any scroll wheel rattle on mine (maybe a tiny bit, but it's hardly noticiable) and the wheel itself feel good on the finger, the steps are also good imo. The scroll click is a little bit heavy but I can manage (I hardly ever user the scroll wheel to click anyway). The sensor feel responsive and snappy and the rest of the buttons feel nice aswell.
> 
> I think I got a good copy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box was in good shape and it doesn't seems it had been re-sealed (looks like brand new).
> I was a little on the edge about this mouse after reading a couple of complains on here but so far the 1st impressions are mostly positive. I think I found my new daily driver for gaming.
> 
> I can post some pictures (and compare it with the DA Chroma) if someone ask later on (in a couple of hours).


How are the M1/M2 buttons? Since Logitech is marketing the G403 as having the same button system as the G Pro's, I'm wondering if your copy has the same hair-triggerlike M1 or M2 issue as some are stating in the G Pro forums.


----------



## karod

Some pictures I took in comparison to Deathadder 2013


----------



## VoxLux

My M1 and M2 buttons are great. They're both consistent, there's very little difference in sound from one to another. They feel like they're good quality clicks (maybe the best clicks I've ever had in any mouse, I'm not exaggerating).
Comparing them to the DA Chroma, they're a little bit heavier but also more defined and with more feedback, if this makes any sense...?

Sorry, I'don't have that much experience with gaming mice, I've owned only about 4 or 5 in the past.
But these clicks feel consistent, snappy and great overall, definately not hair trigger-like.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> How are the M1/M2 buttons? Since Logitech is marketing the G403 as having the same button system as the G Pro's, I'm wondering if your copy has the same hair-triggerlike M1 or M2 issue as some are stating in the G Pro forums.


My buttons are fine, not as distinct as the Pro ones but fine.

A bit offtopic but does anyone have the link for the return form?


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoxLux*
> 
> So I just got my G403 (it came one day earlier than scheduled, well played UPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and my 1st impressions with the mouse are extremely positive. The weight seems about spot on (without the extra 10g that came in the box), and the size and shape is almost a perfect fit on my hand. I'm almost sure I finally found a replacement to the DeathAdder. The mouse fits my grip style and hand size so damn well... I was intantly in love with it.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any scroll wheel rattle on mine (maybe a tiny bit, but it's hardly noticiable) and the wheel itself feel good on the finger, the steps are also good imo. The scroll click is a little bit heavy but I can manage (I hardly ever user the scroll wheel to click anyway). The sensor feel responsive and snappy and the rest of the buttons feel nice aswell.
> 
> I think I got a good copy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box was in good shape and it doesn't seems it had been re-sealed (looks like brand new).
> I was a little on the edge about this mouse after reading a couple of complains on here but so far the 1st impressions are mostly positive. I think I found my new daily driver for gaming.
> 
> I can post some pictures (and compare it with the DA Chroma) if someone ask later on (in a couple of hours).


Good to hear!


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Have you gotten your 403 yet? If so which do you prefer, I think I'm going with the 403 over the pro honestly.


No I live in america and it's not out yet









I've been using the g pro for a while now and I think it's really good but I also think the 403 may be much more comfortable for me and give me better tracking/aim control (because easier to grip/lift)


----------



## SEJB

Yeah the pro is a great mouse but I feel more in control with the 403 when it comes to smaller adjustments.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Yeah the pro is a great mouse but I feel more in control with the 403 when it comes to smaller adjustments.


That's your palm contact - it helps make a 'strong' steady movement, I noticed this when going between small and big mice. For small hands and high sensitivity users I really think the g pro fits that well. For low sensitivity like me a bigger mouse is just way better for micro adjusting and tracking fast targets (when your wrist can be off the mousepad - that's the best for tracking something fast) However few games require fast tracking anymore - last one I played was natural selection 2 where you had aliens flying over your head and needed to constantly track people with over 180 degree turns. I'd say that's my opinion but that is how it feels at least with the sensitivity I use. Can't wait for it to come!

edit: @ Karod - got any screenshots of the right side? Like some nice closeups from different angles.. I just need a lil tease...


----------



## oxidized

Am i the only one who's using a claw grip on mice like G403, EC2, G500 ???


----------



## karod

@ncck


----------



## M1st

Has anybody opened his mouse yet? I'm pretty interested in its internal layout.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Has anybody opened his mouse yet? I'm pretty interested in its internal layout.


Mr. blackmesatech has pictures about this in his post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/470#post_25486271


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Mr. blackmesatech has pictures about this in his post here:


Tyvm, missed that in the gallery.


----------



## Pa12a

Just got my copy, thankfuly no wheel rattle, all good...

The sensor rattles SLIGHTLY but barely audible + I don't see anything on 12k CPI.

But if anyone wants to know, it almost exactly feels like the EC2-A with slightly less curve on the right side essentially. Sensor position threw me off because of that but got used to it and feels really great now. I don't necessarily find it that cheap, going from feel it's like a less curvy EC2-A with G502 materials. Side buttons are really good too imo.

The wheel is like what I'd describe between a Rival wheel and the DeathAdder's, just without the annoying noise.

As someone who comes from an FK1, G502/G303 and EC2-A, this is a great compromise tbh.


----------



## MasterBash

I am debating between the G Pro or the G403 wired or the G403 wireless.

G Pro is smaller, lighter.
G403 wired is lighter than the wireless one, around 87g
G403 wireless is heavier, around 107g, but it doesn't have a cable.

I really can't make up my mind right now. I am using the DA Chrome and I love the shape, but I also love the g100s shape.

Do you think I can order both G403 from the Canadian Logitech store and return the one I don't like?

I really don't know which one I want lol.


----------



## justnvc

Here are my first thoughts using the mouse


----------



## Sencha

Just ordered

another 20% off code for those that care UK...and EU I think

LOGI_GAMING20


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Here are my first thoughts using the mouse


"Blindly call it sensor rattle and have panic attacks all over Overclock.net" LOL


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> Sensor position threw me off because of that but got used to it and feels really great now.


Was it higher or lower than you're used to?


----------



## atarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Am i the only one who's using a claw grip on mice like G403, EC2, G500 ???


I usually fingertip any mouse, but i almost clawgrip this one because it fills my hand more than my previous mouse (ec2-a).

Looks like i'll receive my g pro tomorrow, it will be an hard choice since i like the g403 so much


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> @ncck


The G403 looks like it's pretty much same size as the FinalMouse 2016 Ergo.


----------



## samsonite727

I'm soo confused know lol. I couple days ago I was dead set in returning the G Pro mouse cause I kept on accidentally clicking the side button during gameplay. However, I changed to a hybrid grip and now the mouse amazing!! A part of me still wants to buy the G403 since I had the deathadder 3500 years ago and very much liked the shape.
Is the return policy for Logitech 14 or 30 days? 30 days would benefit me, since the release of the G403 is most likely end of the month for Canada. Otherwise, I have a hard decision to make.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Is the return policy for Logitech 14 or 30 days? 30 days would benefit me, since the release of the G403 is most likely end of the month for Canada. Otherwise, I have a hard decision to make.


It depends. I've seen people here state they received instantaneous customer service regarding returns (in Germany) while there are a few like myself (in USA) that will be lucky to even get a rep to contact us about the refund process in 15 to 30 days after filing and submitting a support ticket (I'm not even exaggerating).


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Just ordered
> 
> another 20% off code for those that care UK...and EU I think
> 
> LOGI_GAMING20


Doesn't work in the German store. It only refreshes the page but the price stays the same.


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh wow Secret Cow*
> 
> Was it higher or lower than you're used to?


Lower. Like by a centimeter or so where I grip my mouse normally (on my FK1 and such I have my thumb at the sensor's height, but on the G403 the sensor sits slightly below my thumb), but I got used to it after 5 minutes of warming up.

Sad news is the wheel actually does rattle, but only sometimes. When I scroll up or down it magically fixes it for a while. Only starts to rattle when I flick it hard but that isn't that much of a problem and I don't really mind it for now, warranty's long enough anyway.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> @ncck


Dude that's awesome news, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Here are my first thoughts using the mouse


Will it finally dethrone the Deathadder?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Will it finally dethrone the Deathadder?


I dunno. Love it or hate it, there's a reason why the DeathAdder has been around for so long. And as bad of a rap as Razer gets in regards to QC issues with their peripherals, in my experience, I've had more QC issues with Logitech than Razer. I've been fronting the same DeathAdder (rage throws and all) for almost 3 years now. Hasn't failed me yet (I just jinxed it, didn't I....







)


----------



## a_ak57

I really wish Logitech would give those of us in NA a tentative release date. We got one for the Pro well in advance, don't see why this is being kept under wraps.


----------



## MasterBash

I pre-ordered both the g403 and g403 wireless with a 30% coupon that I received for the Canada store. I will try them both and return the one I like the least.

I was debating whether or not to order the G933 headset, but I heard bad things about it... So I dunno... I got the Byerdynamic DT-770 right now.


----------



## samsonite727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I pre-ordered both the g403 and g403 wireless with a 30% coupon that I received for the Canada store. I will try them both and return the one I like the least.
> 
> I was debating whether or not to order the G933 headset, but I heard bad things about it... So I dunno... I got the Byerdynamic DT-770 right now.


oh nice, was it a code that u received from logtiech? Cause none of the codes I have tried work for logitech canada


----------



## MasterBash

Yep. I am signed up for their newsletter so I receive those codes 2-3 times a year. I just happened to receive one today.

Btw for the G403 wired, it says 87g on the Logitech website... How much does the door weigh? Like 2g? I guess its removable to reduce the weight even further.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Will it finally dethrone the Deathadder?


I doubt it.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Yep. I am signed up for their newsletter so I receive those codes 2-3 times a year. I just happened to receive one today.
> 
> Btw for the G403 wired, it says 87g on the Logitech website... How much does the door weigh? Like 2g? I guess its removable to reduce the weight even further.


I just weighted it for you, I measure it at 2g.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Yep. I am signed up for their newsletter so I receive those codes 2-3 times a year. I just happened to receive one today.
> 
> Btw for the G403 wired, it says 87g on the Logitech website... How much does the door weigh? Like 2g? I guess its removable to reduce the weight even further.


From users here the mouse weighs 90g and ends up around 87.5 with the door removed. I think Logitech's 87g is if you completely remove the part of the cable that's inside.


----------



## softskiller

When I am only using the onboard memory and no game profiles, I guess I can disable

Autostart: Logitech Gaming Framework

Service: Logitech Gaming Registry Service
(which shows up as "Logitech Surround Sound Service" in the task manager.

Man I hate such crap - why would a mouse install and start a Surround Sound Service? (I guess it's just a wrong naming)
Why can't mouse manufacturers ask if one wants all this stuff running permanently, or just onboard features?
Why has it always to be a full load of services and autostart exes - why isn't 1 enough?

Especially since it introduced security risks in the past: https://community.logitech.com/s/feed/0D5310000510H7WCAU

According to serviwin also "Logitech CPU Core Tempurature Monitor" is running.


----------



## justnvc

Oh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Will it finally dethrone the Deathadder?


So far so good, I'll tell you in a few days!







The back right slopes aggressively upwards compared to the DA's more gradual one, which is the only wall so far, but nothing a few days might not otherwise solve!


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I doubt it.


It doesn't have "agressive look" so yeah, it won't.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> It doesn't have "agressive look" so yeah, it won't.


I just think the DA has done enough to stay the top dog for a bit longer. It's tried & true & continues to be so. Of course Razer needs to do something with it since logitech is putting out clear heat.

Maybe they will drop something this year, or maybe they feel they can continue taking time do so since sells keep on keeping on for them.


----------



## Pa12a

Like that PTE DeathAdder? I'm down for it.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Personally I'm fine with the 3310, I just like having the best as everyone does and it's pretty universally agreed upon that the 3366 is superior.
> 
> The thumb buttons would really have been the nicest improvement, I don't use them on the EC2-A because they feel terrible.
> I used to use thumb buttons pretty regularly in games with my G502.
> 
> The G403 has a better sensor, better side buttons, and if it doesn't rattle a better scroll wheel. Probably a better coating and also a better size, I'd like a slightly bigger mouse than the EC2-A.
> I feel I'd also prefer the mouse clicks of the G403.
> 
> But since the scroll wheel rattle is rampant and every rattling scroll wheel is worse than my current scroll wheel I'm not interested.
> Sensor rattle is nowhere near as common as the scroll rattle, but still happening more than it should.
> The mouse feet are a downgrade, I also feel the cable is worse than the EC2-A's.
> Supposedly the weight distribution isn't as balanced as well on the G403.
> 
> It looked like it was going to be a solid upgrade in every way from the EC2-A, but not with all these issues.
> Even if you win and get a perfect one without anything that rattles, I'm not sure it's worth it anymore.
> 
> EC2-A to G403 looks like a risky sidegrade now, even the perfect defect-free G403 isn't an improvement in every area.
> If only I could fuse the bests of the EC2-A and G403 together, I'd have the perfect mouse.
> 
> Hopefully this starts some competition between Logitech and Zowie and they keep releasing superior successors to the G403 and EC2-A, basically all I can hope for to ever get what I want.


Why does it sound like you're mostly trying to convince yourself not to get a G403?
Quote:


> Even if you win and get a perfect one without anything that rattles, I'm not sure it's worth it anymore.


???

I mean a perfect G403 blows the EC2-A out of the water when you factor out the shape since that's purely subjective; better clicks, scroll wheel, side buttons and sensor. The poor weight distribution you mentioned is barely noticeable and the mouse feet are very easily replaced.


----------



## VESPA5

Aside from the Chroma, the only 'new' interations of the DeathAdder have been game theme based. Like $20+ more for an Overwatch themed DeathAdder Chroma? Isn't it enough that the in-game light effects are influenced by the game already (unless you somehow turn it off)? lol.


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Aside from the Chroma, the only 'new' interations of the DeathAdder have been game theme based. Like $20+ more for an Overwatch themed DeathAdder Chroma? Isn't it enough that the in-game light effects are influenced by the game already (unless you somehow turn it off)? lol.


Meh, I'm generally turned off by team-/game-based peripherals or mousepads...

You have no idea how much it would bother me if certain teams or games would fade into obscurity and I would be left with their merch. :/


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I just think the DA has done enough to stay the top dog for a bit longer. It's tried & true & continues to be so. Of course Razer needs to do something with it since logitech is putting out clear heat.
> 
> Maybe they will drop something this year, or maybe they feel they can continue taking time do so since sells keep on keeping on for them.


But what can they do? Throw in gimmics? They won't change the shape and they can't get better hardware than Logitech. But yeah, DA will survive by inertion.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Aside from the Chroma, the only 'new' interations of the DeathAdder have been game theme based. Like $20+ more for an Overwatch themed DeathAdder Chroma? Isn't it enough that the in-game light effects are influenced by the game already (unless you somehow turn it off)? lol.


Can't wait for Hello Kitty DA for $200.


----------



## karod

How can this happen?
Shape difference?

Deathadder tends upward and G403 downward.

I only tried to paint horizontal lines in paint.


----------



## Vikhr

You probably hold the 403 a little bit straighter than the DA. DA sort of forces you to hold it at a slight angle in your hand.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I doubt it.


I know since his reviews nvc was looking for something else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Oh
> So far so good, I'll tell you in a few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back right slopes aggressively upwards compared to the DA's more gradual one, which is the only wall so far, but nothing a few days might not otherwise solve!


Here's to hoping there's another choice out there.


----------



## karod

You are correct. I didn't recognized that in the years before.
When holding the DA it points to North-West basically. Yeah, maybe it is a bit too big after all.


----------



## sncjez

My G403 wired version had a bad rattle when shaking holding all buttons still a rattle even moving the mouse when gaming did a lens test all good but still the noisy rattle was bugging me. Finally got annoyed by the issue and thought screw it i'll open it up which will give me a chance to remove the bit's i don't need (weight stuff).

Thinking it was the sensor i got all the way down to only find out the sensor was stable and along the process was a loose screw rattling which fell out after taking the scroll wheel out didn't think much of it at the time but that was the suspect.

At least i got some small weight reduction out of it.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Here are my first thoughts using the mouse


Thanks for this. Swapping back and forth while describing the differences as you noticed them was awesome.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> But what can they do? Throw in gimmics? They won't change the shape and they can't get better hardware than Logitech. But yeah, DA will survive by inertion.


Maybe finally segment the buttons from the shell, make the front right less sharp so it doesn't dig into ring fingers for some. Obviously the sensor.

The side buttons are already placed great, as well as having good feedback. Even at the weight the current DA is, it's one of the lightest feeling mice to me. The weight distribution is very very well done.

However they can still make it lighter, around 94-90 grams easily, maybe even lighter if they aren't dumb lazy.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Here are my first thoughts using the mouse


What mouse bungee do you use?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> What mouse bungee do you use?


I think he mentioned it was a quad mouse rock.


----------



## SEJB

I've made my decision to keep the 403 now but how hard can it be to start a return ticket. I can literally not find it anywhere for Europe. There is no email on the page and when I press email support I get looped back, same on the German, Swedish, UK or US site.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I've made my decision to keep the 403 now but how hard can it be to start a return ticket. I can literally not find it anywhere for Europe. There is no email on the page and when I press email support I get looped back, same on the German, Swedish, UK or US site.


Try calling Logitech directly and telling them the site doesn't work for you. If you get a good support guy then they might do the process for you.


----------



## SEJB

The Swedish number isn't listed although I found it after some googling.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Here is the link to use if you want to return your mouse.. https://support.logitech.com/en_roeu/contact-warranty UPS is picking mine up this week. Your welcome


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Thanks for this. Swapping back and forth while describing the differences as you noticed them was awesome.


You're welcome! I'll probably put a full review together in a week or so after I've had significant time with it, but I figured this could help some people for the time being!

To the guy that asked what mouse bungee I use, it's this mouse rock. I'd use a normal bungee, but every one I've tried so far has been too light. I've heard good things about the Zowie one though, but I guess I'm holding out on a Logitech version!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> You're welcome! I'll probably put a full review together in a week or so after I've had significant time with it, but I figured this could help some people for the time being!
> 
> To the guy that asked what mouse bungee I use, it's this mouse rock. I'd use a normal bungee, but every one I've tried so far has been too light. I've heard good things about the Zowie one though, but I guess I'm holding out on a Logitech version!


Zowie Camade is good, but not worth ~$25 in my opinion.


----------



## VoxLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Can't wait for Hello Kitty DA for $200.


A special edition Razer DA Chroma for the same price of a Topre keyboard? Would buy.















/s


----------



## VoxLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Zowie Camade is good, but not worth ~$25 in my opinion.


I got a Zowie Camade and a G403 today and I've been using both for about 4 hours now. I like both, the Camade is a nice looking and simple bungee that does the job well imo. Think it was worth the investment (at least it was for me).


----------



## AuraDesruu

Right now the G403 on amazon US is noted "Temporarily out of stock.". My prime sub ends in a week and if I order it now with two day free shipping. Will I have to pay for 2 day shipping after my prime sub is up when they ship the G403?


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I actually really liked the Castor. HOWEVER, the Castor is known to have really poor click latency. Mionix hasn't even released any new firmware for it in almost a year and I'm assuming that the click latency issue with that mouse is hardware related (which means the only fix is the Zowie way.... buy the next iteration of that mou$e)


Oh I see, that's interesting. What about the Niexus Revel instead? I've been looking at that and it seems to be a really good mouse, great sensor, rubber textured coating.
I just need a mouse this week as my other mouse is breaking and it just needs replacing.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Right now the G403 on amazon US is noted "Temporarily out of stock.". My prime sub ends in a week and if I order it now with two day free shipping. Will I have to pay for 2 day shipping after my prime sub is up when they ship the G403?


Great question. Better call Anazon & check. Lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Oh I see, that's interesting. What about the Niexus Revel instead? I've been looking at that and it seems to be a really good mouse, great sensor, rubber textured coating.
> I just need a mouse this week as my other mouse is breaking and it just needs replacing.


Are you looking at getting the 403 later down the road?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> Why does it sound like you're mostly trying to convince yourself not to get a G403?
> ???
> 
> I mean a perfect G403 blows the EC2-A out of the water when you factor out the shape since that's purely subjective; better clicks, scroll wheel, side buttons and sensor. The poor weight distribution you mentioned is barely noticeable and the mouse feet are very easily replaced.


It sounds like that because I was convinced on getting a G403 simply by design, and now I'm not because of poor execution.
I thought that seemed pretty obvious, I'm expressing my thoughts and not telling others what to do, is that rare or something?

A perfect G403 is difficult to get, more than half the people in this topic that have said whether they have rattle or not, have it. I've read every post.
I'm not looking to upgrade to something that will annoy me more, that is a sidegrade.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Great question. Better call Anazon & check. Lol
> Are you looking at getting the 403 later down the road?


Yeah I was, I was hoping that the G403 or the G Pro was on Amazon at some point this week so I could get it before the weekend. But it looks as if it's not going to be on Amazon for some time, maybe not for a few weeks, so I'd rather get a temporary mouse now and perhaps get a G Pro or G403 when things are more stable.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It sounds like that because I was convinced on getting a G403 simply by design, and now I'm not because of poor execution.
> I thought that seemed pretty obvious, I'm expressing my thoughts and not telling others what to do, is that rare or something?
> 
> A perfect G403 is difficult to get, more than half the people in this topic that have said whether they have rattle or not, have it. I've read every post.
> I'm not looking to upgrade to something that will annoy me more, that is a sidegrade.


The way it's looking i agree that a perfect one is very hard to get.

As far as what Zakman said i disagree. Why in the hell would you take the shape out of the convo? That is always a big part of it, clicks can be just as subjective for people. I have no problem with the Ec clicks as all, the side buttons are fine for me personally(i know most hate them).

Even sensor wise, we know the 3366 is technically better but 'blowing it out the water' is a stretch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It sounds like that because I was convinced on getting a G403 simply by design, and now I'm not because of poor execution.
> I thought that seemed pretty obvious, I'm expressing my thoughts and not telling others what to do, is that rare or something?
> 
> A perfect G403 is difficult to get, more than half the people in this topic that have said whether they have rattle or not, have it. I've read every post.
> I'm not looking to upgrade to something that will annoy me more, that is a sidegrade.


The way it's looking i agree that a perfect one is very hard to get.

As far as what Zakman said i disagree. Why in the hell would you take the shape out of the convo? That is always a big part of it, clicks can be just as subjective for people. I have no problem with the Ec clicks as all, the side buttons are fine for me personally(i know most hate them).

Even sensor wise, we know the 3366 is technically better but 'blowing it out the water' is a stretch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Yeah I was, I was hoping that the G403 or the G Pro was on Amazon at some point this week so I could get it before the weekend. But it looks as if it's not going to be on Amazon for some time, maybe not for a few weeks, so I'd rather get a temporary mouse now and perhaps get a G Pro or G403 when things are more stable.


Yea the revel is a cheaper pick up to hold you off.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Yeah I was, I was hoping that the G403 or the G Pro was on Amazon at some point this week so I could get it before the weekend. But it looks as if it's not going to be on Amazon for some time, maybe not for a few weeks, so I'd rather get a temporary mouse now and perhaps get a G Pro or G403 when things are more stable.


I got the Revel to replace my G303. It's a pretty good mouse especially at the price. I had no defect on mine, although I did take it apart to slightly mod it. Waiting on a paracord cable to come in to replace it.

I was originally going to also get the G Pro, but I really enjoy my Revel for hybrid grip. Doesn't seem like much of an upgrade. Plus, Nixeus is releasing a new firmware to remove the MCU smoothing this week, so that should hold me over as I wait for the G403 to come to the states.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The way it's looking i agree that a perfect one is very hard to get.
> 
> As far as what Zakman said i disagree. Why in the hell would you take the shape out of the convo? That is always a big part of it, clicks can be just as subjective for people. I have no problem with the Ec clicks as all, the side buttons are fine for me personally(i know most hate them).
> 
> Even sensor wise, we know the 3366 is technically better but 'blowing it out the water' is a stretch.


I just want an EC2-A with a 3360 and improved thumb buttons or something like that which isn't a QA nightmare.
Then I can be happy for 5+ years until I want the exact same thing with whatever new best sensor there is.

Those are really my only complaints with my EC2-A, the thumb buttons suck and there's better sensors now.
I can just not use the thumb buttons, and I don't know if the 3310 worse enough to justify "upgrading" to anything else and dealing with other build quality issues.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> I got the Revel to replace my G303. It's a pretty good mouse especially at the price. I had no defect on mine, although I did take it apart to slightly mod it. Waiting on a paracord cable to come in to replace it.
> 
> I was originally going to also get the G Pro, but I really enjoy my Revel for hybrid grip. Doesn't seem like much of an upgrade. Plus, Nixeus is releasing a new firmware to remove the MCU smoothing this week, so that should hold me over as I wait for the G403 to come to the states.


Oh sweet, I think I'll do the exact same then, just minus the modding. I'll order this tomorrow, get it for Friday and then order the G Pro or the G403 (Not got my mind completely made up as of yet, but from what I'm reading the G Pro is having less issues) at the end of the month. What are the buttons like on the Revel in comparison to the G303? Are they similar or?

Seems like a shame really, I really liked the look of the Mionix Castor, pity about the latency issues.


----------



## pez

Wanted to find this thread to post for peeps, but if you get the Logitech emails with deals, you might have one for 30% off the store. Unfortunately, the code explicitly states exclusion of the PGM and G900, but says nothing about the G403 (wired or wireless). Tested it and it works for me. Wired version came to ~$55 shipped for me.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Oh sweet, I think I'll do the exact same then, just minus the modding. I'll order this tomorrow, get it for Friday and then order the G Pro or the G403 (Not got my mind completely made up as of yet, but from what I'm reading the G Pro is having less issues) at the end of the month. What are the buttons like on the Revel in comparison to the G303? Are they similar or?
> 
> Seems like a shame really, I really liked the look of the Mionix Castor, pity about the latency issues.


There was a slightly longer pretravel distance on the Revel. The Revel sounds slightly louder than the G303. Both feel like Omrons, but definitely prefer the M1/M2 button design on the G303, separated from rest of shell and spring loaded. I definitely prefer the shape of the Revel over the G303 though. I'd get cramps after long sessions on the G303, but I've had no problems with the Revel.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wanted to find this thread to post for peeps, but if you get the Logitech emails with deals, you might have one for 30% off the store. Unfortunately, the code explicitly states exclusion of the PGM and G900, but says nothing about the G403 (wired or wireless). Tested it and it works for me. Wired version came to ~$55 shipped for me.


Is the code bound to your account? Just signed up for the newsletter last night when I saw another post about it.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I just want an EC2-A with a 3360 and improved thumb buttons or something like that which isn't a QA nightmare.
> Then I can be happy for 5+ years until I want the exact same thing with whatever new best sensor there is.
> 
> Those are really my only complaints with my EC2-A, the thumb buttons suck and there's better sensors now.
> I can just not use the thumb buttons, and I don't know if the 3310 worse enough to justify "upgrading" to anything else and dealing with other build quality issues.


'There's better sensors now'

What are the 'sensors' ? 3366 & what else?

The thumb buttons being improved is a valid issue since so many talk about em.

Zowie will get the ball rolling around 2017. Lol any earlier & me & plenty of others will be surprised.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Is the code bound to your account? Just signed up for the newsletter last night when I saw another post about it.


I believe so. The email gives me the impression that all codes are unique. I hadn't planned on getting this mouse, but with this amount off to boot, $55 for a proper EC-1A/2A/DA Chroma design is a hard offer to pass up. At the same time I just bit the bullet on a G900 and am loving it







.

I have around 8 or so mice now







. I told myself I wouldn't let it happen.


----------



## Tarinth

Most of you havn't tried both versions of the G403, right?

Otherwise i can't understand why most would use the wired one. The wireless version weights 104g on my scale (how i use it = without weight and without weightholder) and feels perfectly balanced to me. The wired version with a bit of cable weights 95g and feels just bad with this horrible cable.
Maybe with a paracord cable it could convince me, but as it is now i will stay with my wireless and put the wired aside.

I will just load it once a week while not using the PC, so i won't ever have to use it with a cable. :^)

Edit:
I can understand that the price difference can be a no-go for some. I forgot that i paid less for it than most others...


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Most of you havn't tried both versions of the G403, right?
> 
> Otherwise i can't understand why most would use the wired one. The wireless version weights 104g on my scale (how i use it = without weight and without weightholder) and feels perfectly balanced to me. The wired version with a bit of cable weights 95g and feels just bad with this horrible cable.
> Maybe with a paracord cable it could convince me, but as it is now i will stay with my wireless and put the wired aside.
> 
> I will just load it once a week while not using the PC, so i won't ever have to use it with a cable. :^)
> 
> Edit:
> I can understand that the price difference can be a no-go for some. I forgot that i paid a less for it than most others...


If you use the wireless version as wired will the latency be as good as the only wired version?
Also what are the differences between the wireless g403 and g900 apart from looks?


----------



## SmashTV

Pre-ordered wired. Maybe I'll spoil myself with wireless over the holidays.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Most of you havn't tried both versions of the G403, right?
> 
> Otherwise i can't understand why most would use the wired one. The wireless version weights 104g on my scale (how i use it = without weight and without weightholder) and feels perfectly balanced to me. The wired version with a bit of cable weights 95g and feels just bad with this horrible cable.
> Maybe with a paracord cable it could convince me, but as it is now i will stay with my wireless and put the wired aside.
> 
> I will just load it once a week while not using the PC, so i won't ever have to use it with a cable. :^)
> 
> Edit:
> I can understand that the price difference can be a no-go for some. I forgot that i paid less for it than most others...


Because lots of people prefer lower weight.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> If you use the wireless version as wired will the latency be as good as the only wired version?


I don't know. The cable feels so bad to me that i can't state if there's a difference in the latency. But i don't think i could feel it either way...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> Also what are the differences between the wireless g403 and g900 apart from looks?


M1 and M2 use a little different system. The G900 buttons are a little loose, that turned me off... Since both use the same wireless technology there shouldn't be a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> Because lots of people prefer lower weight.


They *feel* about the same weight to me while gaming.
The difference is that the wireless version feels balanced while the wired does not.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Hopefully they keep increasing the cable thickness. In a couple years we'll have "cord feet" to improve cord glide.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Hopefully they keep increasing the cable thickness. In a couple years we'll have "cord feet" to improve cord glide.


That seems to be the Logitech direction. :^)


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> That seems to be the Logitech direction. :^)


Logi's direction is "everything wireless". Almost half of their gaming mice are wireless right now anyway.


----------



## Nivity

Does the G403 feel bigger in the hand then EC2-A?

EC2-A is like "max" size for my hands, how is the G403 compared to EC2-A?


----------



## penskuzzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Does the G403 feel bigger in the hand then EC2-A?
> 
> EC2-A is like "max" size for my hands, how is the G403 compared to EC2-A?


Weirdly enough, EC-2A feels bigger than G403. Maybe because G403 has smaller backside? But should be pretty similar at least on my hand.


----------



## SEJB

I mostly got the wired because of consistency and weight, don't care much for wireless although I would have considered it if it was 95 instead of 107.
Adding 20 grams equates to a 22% increase in weight which is noticable I'd say.

My G403 cable has actually bent itself in a way which makes it quite alright, the pro one was a mess though.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Logi's direction is "everything wireless". Almost half of their gaming mice are wireless right now anyway.


On a serious note you are right.
Maybe they use these kind of cables to force people into using their wireless models.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Does the G403 feel bigger in the hand then EC2-A?
> 
> EC2-A is like "max" size for my hands, how is the G403 compared to EC2-A?


For me the G403 feels like a EC1.5-A. But doesn't seem like that for everyone...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I mostly got the wired because of consistency and weight, don't care much for wireless although I would have considered it if it was 95 instead of 107.
> Adding 20 grams equates to a 22% increase in weight which is noticable I'd say.
> 
> My G403 cable has actually bent itself in a way which makes it quite alright, the pro one was a mess though.


You don't only lift the mouseweight, you lift a part of the cable too. That's why the wireless doesn't feel heavier to me...
If the wireless would weight 95g it would feel a lot lighter than the wired. THAT would be even more awesome. :3

Nice when the cable works for you. I mean im ok with it too, but i just don't see the benefit of the wired version when it doesn't feel lighter than the wireless...
And yeah, on the G Pro it felt even worse for me!


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> 'There's better sensors now'
> 
> What are the 'sensors' ? 3366 & what else?


3366/3660. Some talk of the 3988/3989 being better, there's some others but yea 3310 and 3366/3360 are by far the most commonly found in mice right now.
I've seen a lot of 3310 hate on here, I'm not a sensor expert.

I've heard "experts" say the difference is negligible and other "experts" act like it's the end of the god damn world if they have to use a 3310.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Logi's direction is "everything wireless". Almost half of their gaming mice are wireless right now anyway.


Maybe this is their strategy, making all of their wired mice have the worst cords humanly possible so their wireless mice are significantly more appealing in comparison.


----------



## SEJB

Even if you lift part of the cable I see no way it would add more than the weight of the wireless version in an overwhelming amount if scenarios. Getting another cable would also destroy the wireless in feel of lightness.


----------



## xtenglong

I already sort of regret getting the wired instead of the wireless. Ordered a paracord cable to replace the cable since it will probably drive me insane. Added together, it's almost the same price as the wireless.


----------



## pez

I think I'm actually going to pick up the wireless one of these since I can get it for $70. Loving how the wireless aspect of the G900 feels.

Did I miss the official release date for this thing? (US as the UK link seems to show it in stock)


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> I already sort of regret getting the wired instead of the wireless. Ordered a paracord cable to replace the cable since it will probably drive me insane. Added together, it's almost the same price as the wireless.


I'm looking forward to hear your opinion of it with a paracord cable. I will most likely debraid it first to see how that feels. But at the moment im just to happy with the wireless to invest the time...
Well the extra money and time investement sucks for you. :^(


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I've heard "experts" say the difference is negligible and other "experts" act like it's the end of the god damn world if they have to use a 3310.
> Maybe this is their strategy, making all of their wired mice have the worst cords humanly possible so their wireless mice are significantly more appealing in comparison.


Cord is actually complicated matter, surprisingly. Mouse companies cannot put normal cords due to regulations they have to follow, wear problems etc. Thus paracord sleeving is there.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Even if you lift part of the cable I see no way it would add more than the weight of the wireless version in an overwhelming amount if scenarios. Getting another cable would also destroy the wireless in feel of lightness.


There is also drag from the cord on the pad. So you basically have 3 choices: wireless without drag but with additional weight, wired with standard cord and its drag and wired with paracord cable that has almost no drag and no weight, but voids warranty, and overall more expensive unless you sleeve it yourself.


----------



## mndx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> There is also drag from the cord on the pad. So you basically have 3 choices: wireless without drag but with additional weight, wired with standard cord and its drag and wired with paracord cable that has almost no drag and no weight, but voids warranty, and overall more expensive unless you sleeve it yourself.


...or use a mouse bungee


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mndx*
> 
> ...or use a mouse bungee


The problem is if you stick it in a bungee the way it's always in the air, it limits the the mobility, and in case of very thick cable you start to feel its resistance even in the air. If you let some part of it on a table, there is, well, drag. That doesn't concern me personally, i use SC fingertip grip, but lowsensers suffer from these problems.


----------



## karod

I don't get why so many dislike the cable.
It is thick but soft.
The DA 2013 cable is thinner and harder to bend.

I use a stone to hold the cable (it is actually a sand rose from Tunis)
I don't have problems and don't need a mouse bungee that way.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mndx*
> ...or use a mouse bungee


my method of cable management is already rly good. But no, it's not good enough in comparison
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> The problem is if you stick it in a bungee the way it's always in the air, it limits the the mobility, and in case of very thick cable you start to feel its resistance even in the air. If you let some part of it on a table, there is, well, drag. That doesn't concern me personally, i use SC fingertip grip, but lowsensers suffer from these problems.


That's exactly how i see it!
For my method the cable of the G403 is just to heavy, so it feels awful...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I don't get why so many dislike the cable.
> It is thick but soft.
> The DA 2013 cable is thinner and harder to bend.


That's the kind of cable that works perfect with my cable management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I use a stone to hold the cable (it is actually a sand rose from Tunis)
> I don't have problems and don't need a mouse bungee that way.


i couldn't stand the difference between swiping right and left from your method...


----------



## karod

You mean because when swiping to the right you feel a slight tension in the cable and when swiping to the left you don't?
That didn't bother me until now.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> You mean because when swiping to the right you feel a slight tension in the cable and when swiping to the left you don't?
> That didn't bother me until now.


Yup, that's what i mean.


----------



## detto87

So far I see no problem.
Played with 40cm and 60cm sensitivities and no situation where that cable bothered me.
It COULD be better though, that's for sure. Zowie for example has better cables IMO.

Had a G900 some time ago and while it was a nice mouse I had situations where the
battery was too low and I needed to plug it in. In the end I didn't like the fact that I have to
think about or check that the battery is full enough. Not on a desktop system for me.


----------



## Bloodymight

Please



It works and buying a mouse bungee for >10€(up to 30€ dafaq) doesn't make any sense for me


----------



## Mr moff

Well I received my 403 wired on Monday and so far it's perfect. And my g pro turned up a couple of hours ago so I've only had a little taste, but again nothing to complain about.
Neither of them rattle so maybe I got lucky.
I think I might prefer the g pro shape but only time will tell.
Happy camper.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> 
> 
> So far I see no problem.
> Played with 40cm and 60cm sensitivities and no situation where that cable bothered me.
> It COULD be better though, that's for sure. Zowie for example has better cables IMO.


Smart man, ALWAYS use a Mouse Rock for any troublesome cables.

Chuck Norris applauds your choice here







.


----------



## Tarinth

I don't see any cable management that wouldn't bother me...
I'm surprised so many of you can stand this. Seems like even here im special.









I already posted mine, but here again:



The cable doesn't touch the "ground" with my 30cm/360.
Methods where the cable drags are just not for me. My Method works perfectly when the cable is a bit stiff and light (so basically with all cable but the Logitech bull**** ^^).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> 
> 
> So far I see no problem.
> Played with 40cm and 60cm sensitivities and no situation where that cable bothered me.
> It COULD be better though, that's for sure. Zowie for example has better cables IMO.
> 
> Had a G900 some time ago and while it was a nice mouse I had situations where the
> battery was too low and I needed to plug it in. In the end I didn't like the fact that I have to
> think about or check that the battery is full enough. Not on a desktop system for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Smart man, ALWAYS use a Mouse Rock for any troublesome cables.
> 
> Chuck Norris applauds your choice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Was just about to ask what that bungee was. That's a very nice and subtle alternative to the regular mouse bungees.


----------



## ncck

I've never heard of that mouse rock, is there a link for NA? Looks pretty interesting - I use the camade currently and I think it's pretty good but I have to superglue the rubber piece back on every now and again - that looks like it'd never need manitenance - but I'm curious how the cord feels when more slack is out cause some people don't use low sensitivity so they can give less slack cause they don't glide their entire mousepad surface


----------



## M1st

My cable is attached to fan grid on my case by a paper clip. But yet again, when i play fpses i do it with 17/360 and accel, i just dont have cable problems with 3 cm "swipes".


----------



## Derp

I still do this with my mouse cable:






I kind of want to try that wireless G403 for $70 though... Only have a day left to decide.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> I kind of want to try that wireless G403 for $70 though... Only have a day left to decide.


Just do it. :^)
I want more opinions from wireless testers.


----------



## pez

I could only find an eBay link for the Mouse Rock (don't think I'm allowed to direct link here). It's on Amazon through a reseller at some ridiculous price







.


----------



## ncck

Thanks pez I found it, e-bay price is quite high but I guess it looks decently made.. when I have some spare dosh I'll grab one to try it out versus the camade


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Thanks pez I found it, e-bay price is quite high but I guess it looks decently made.. when I have some spare dosh I'll grab one to try it out versus the camade


Yeah, I was really hoping it would be around $15







. But I saw a video and how hefty it looked and am not too upset by that







.


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I was really hoping it would be around $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I saw a video and how hefty it looked and am not too upset by that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My thought exactly, I have a Zowie Bungee but this mouse rock seems better, too bad it will take forever to deliver from South Korea, Ordered one as well.


----------



## Hasunet

Has anyone from the US received their G403?, I got my G Pro the first week of September but I haven't received anything regarding the G403 :3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> My thought exactly, I have a Zowie Bungee but this mouse rock seems better, too bad it will take forever to deliver from South Korea, Ordered one as well.


My only wish is that the openings were larger as I want to route my KB cable through it should I decide I like the G900 (or wireless G403) in the end







.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Has anyone from the US received their G403?, I got my G Pro the first week of September but I haven't received anything regarding the G403 :3


No they haven't shipped yet, I'm guessing next week they might ship but could be totally wrong. The g pro we had a 'confirmed' release date of september 2nd, for g403 nothing yet


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Has anyone from the US received their G403?, I got my G Pro the first week of September but I haven't received anything regarding the G403 :3


Nope. Logitech's order status link might as well have something that says: "Your guess is as good as mine." I got my G Pro at my door before I even got a tracking notification from UPS! That arrived right after Labor Day. As for my G403, I have confirmed twice (once by chat and once by phone) that U.S. customers will not see this thing until after the release date of "09/30/2016". Again, take that like a grain of salt. For all I know, the G403 will be delivered tomorrow. Who knows.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I still do this with my mouse cable:
> 
> I kind of want to try that wireless G403 for $70 though... Only have a day left to decide.


I jumped on it. Do it m8.


----------



## cr0wnest

I've had the G502 for over 2 years now. However lately I've been thinking of changing to either the G Pro or G403 wired. How do the side thumb buttons fare on those mice compared to the G502? It's a must have for me in Overwatch since I have it binded to melee. Also the G403 looks pretty thick, is there any drastic difference from the G502?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> I've had the G502 for over 2 years now. However lately I've been thinking of changing to either the G Pro or G403 wired. How do the side thumb buttons fare on those mice compared to the G502? It's a must have for me in Overwatch since I have it binded to melee. Also the G403 looks pretty thick, is there any drastic difference from the G502?


I have the G Pro and you sorta have to get used to the position of the side buttons or you'll accidentally trigger them off. If you're coming from a G502, the G Pro and G403 will feel like a feather to you. It'll take time to adjust to the lightness of the mouse (I had a similar experience going from a G900 to the G Pro)


----------



## karod

Compared to the G403 the DA 2013 is a bit heavier (measured 100g for DA and 97g for G403 with weight).
The G403 without weight is 87g on my scale. I really like it that way. It is lighter than the DA and feels snappier.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I still do this with my mouse cable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of want to try that wireless G403 for $70 though... Only have a day left to decide.


Is he wearing a pillow case as a gaming sleeve?


----------



## detto87

Found this:


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I have confirmed twice (once by chat and once by phone) that U.S. customers will not see this thing until after the release date of "09/30/2016".


Slow boat from China?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> 
> 
> So far I see no problem.
> Played with 40cm and 60cm sensitivities and no situation where that cable bothered me.
> It COULD be better though, that's for sure. Zowie for example has better cables IMO.
> 
> Had a G900 some time ago and while it was a nice mouse I had situations where the
> battery was too low and I needed to plug it in. In the end I didn't like the fact that I have to
> think about or check that the battery is full enough. Not on a desktop system for me.


Can someone test the latency of the g900 or g403 wireless mouse when plugged in?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Does the G403 feel bigger in the hand then EC2-A?
> 
> EC2-A is like "max" size for my hands, how is the G403 compared to EC2-A?


403 is bigger so it should overall feel a bit bigger, hand size could influence that some though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Logi's direction is "everything wireless". Almost half of their gaming mice are wireless right now anyway.


Yea pretty much, hard to blame them when they make wireless mice like the 900 and 403 with solid shapes pretty good weight(that will probably get lighter down the line). Plus the fact that they have good buttons and can do what competitors wired mice do and do it better. Why not push the wireless bounds? other companies will hop on the wagon more and try to copy or beat what Logi has going. Just don't copy what they are doing and have a mouse not on par or worse response wise and you have a competition so to speak. lol


----------



## hasukka

Anyone else having problems with the G403 mousefeet? They feel absolutely horrible for me on my QcK and GS-R.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Anyone else having problems with the G403 mousefeet? They feel absolutely horrible for me on my QcK and GS-R.


The one thing Logitech does consistently bad... mouse feet... in my experience, anyway.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can someone test the latency of the g900 or g403 wireless mouse when plugged in?


They are 1-2 milliseconds faster when wired.

It was talked about in the G900 thread I believe.

It was certainly said in a video with a Logi rep cause that question was asked.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> 403 is bigger so it should overall feel a bit bigger, hand size could influence that some though.
> Yea pretty much, hard to blame them when they make wireless mice like the 900 and 403 with solid shapes pretty good weight(that will probably get lighter down the line). Plus the fact that they have good buttons and can do what competitors wired mice do and do it better. Why not push the wireless bounds? other companies will hop on the wagon more and try to copy or beat what Logi has going. Just don't copy what they are doing and have a mouse not on par or worse response wise and you have a competition so to speak. lol


I think the only way for other companies to compete is producing shapes that Logitech doesn't use. I really doubt anyone can beat them in tech department right now, which is pretty sad because monopoly is usually not good for customer. Speaking of shapes, i wonder how much shape has to be different for company producing the mouse to not get sued. I also wonder what happens when patent ends. Anybody can use the shape, like what happens with Sensei right now?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> I think the only way for other companies to compete is producing shapes that Logitech doesn't use. I really doubt anyone can beat them in tech department right now, which is pretty sad because monopoly is usually not good for customer. Speaking of shapes, i wonder how much shape has to be different for company producing the mouse to not get sued. I also wonder what happens when patent ends. Anybody can use the shape, like what happens with Sensei right now?


Razer can compete but as most point out they seem to cheap out on a lot of stuff. If they wanted to they could produce the mamba wireless with a much better sensor and better latency results. They do not want to. lol

With Logitech taking some zowie moves(putting the same sensor in all of the new line up). Maybe Razer will begin doing the same.....but that is wishful thinking.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> I think the only way for other companies to compete is producing shapes that Logitech doesn't use. I really doubt anyone can beat them in tech department right now, which is pretty sad because monopoly is usually not good for customer. Speaking of shapes, i wonder how much shape has to be different for company producing the mouse to not get sued. I also wonder what happens when patent ends. Anybody can use the shape, like what happens with Sensei right now?


With the G900 (Big ambidextrous), G403 (Medium ergonomic) and G Pro (Small ambidextrous) Logitech is pretty set as far as shapes go. Not sure what they could do that would sell a lot.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> With the G900 (Big ambidextrous), G403 (Medium ergonomic) and G Pro (Small ambidextrous) Logitech is pretty set as far as shapes go. Not sure what they could do that would sell a lot.


Still have the 303 and the 502 as well. So all around they have a set line up for a really good chunk of time unless they just decide to drop something else. No reason to really with what they have poppin' on the market right now. They have a chokehold with plenty of areas covered.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Still have the 303 and the 502 as well. So all around they have a set line up for a really good chunk of time unless they just decide to drop something else. No reason to really with what they have poppin' on the market right now. They have a chokehold with plenty of areas covered.


Oh wait I guess they could release a nice 3366 MMO mouse.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Oh wait I guess they could release a nice 3366 MMO mouse.


The 502 has that covered with the 12 friggin buttons, no? lol


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> With the G900 (Big ambidextrous), G403 (Medium ergonomic) and G Pro (Small ambidextrous) Logitech is pretty set as far as shapes go. Not sure what they could do that would sell a lot.


Unless Logitech makes 3366 Kinzu i'm not buying their mice. Not cuz i hate them, i don't. Just cuz i can only use small hourglass shaped mice. And well, Roccat still holds the best small ergo shape.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The 502 has that covered with the 12 friggin buttons, no? lol


I mean a mouse that has 12 buttons by the thumb like all other MMO mice.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I mean a mouse that has 12 buttons by the thumb like all other MMO mice.


It doesn't seem reasonable tbh. People usually don't flick with MMO mice and low malfunction speed is pretty much the only AM010 glaring problem.


----------



## R4yn0r

I really hope that there'll be replacement mouse feet soon because the Logitech ones suck on my G403. tons of drag compared to my Hotline Games mouse feet I use on my Zowie EC2-A.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> I really hope that there'll be replacement mouse feet soon because the Logitech ones suck on my G403. tons of drag compared to my Hotline Games mouse feet I use on my Zowie EC2-A.


Just whip them off and stick some 3.0/1.1 feet on there.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

If anyone cares to take a look at RJN review here it is


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> If anyone cares to take a look at RJN review here it is


but he got it yesterday


----------



## argentum

Got my G403, there has been big grin on my face for hours. Scroll wheel is a bit loose, but I'm not OCD enough to make a big fuss about it. Shape fits my hand like glove, perfect arch for my hand. I like the side buttons position and their softness, far from EC2- A mushiness. Will probably sell G Pro and be content for as long as Zowie decides to start moving their ass. Endgame mouse for me


----------



## paers

So I got one with pretty bad wheel rattle and am trying to get to the support site for RMA. This is all I see, even with addons disabled. Using Waterfox.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paers*
> 
> So I got one with pretty bad wheel rattle and am trying to get to the support site for RMA. This is all I see, even with addons disabled. Using Waterfox.


That's the same problem I had. It never loads. Try calling Logitech directly.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> That's the same problem I had. It never loads. Try calling Logitech directly.


Don't rely on their "ticket support" submission system. Try calling but you're better off refreshing the support screen until 'chat' is listed as available. Their chat support is the closest thing to helpful that I've gotten with Logitech in regards to refunds/exchanges unfortunately.


----------



## samsonite727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> but he got it yesterday


He actually got on Sept. 11 (sunday)


----------



## Aymanb

Reading 170 pages is going to be a pain. What was the size like? smaller than deathadder? smaller than g400? same as ec2?

I've seen the pictures, but I care more about feel in hand. Rival 300 looks massive on pictures, but it's actually not that big in hand.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Reading 170 pages is going to be a pain. What was the size like? smaller than deathadder? smaller than g400? same as ec2?
> 
> I've seen the pictures, but I care more about feel in hand.


Google is always an option lol

Dimensions are 124x68x43 so yes a tad smaller than the DA, Bigger than the EC2 overall. it's right in between the ec1/2 and DA.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Google is always an option lol
> 
> Dimensions are 124x68x43 so yes a tad smaller than the DA, Bigger than the EC2 overall. it's right in between the ec1/2 and DA.


Bigger than EC2? that sounds disappointing.. thanks though.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Bigger than EC2? that sounds disappointing.. thanks though.


Yea it's a little bigger but lighter.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Yea it's a little bigger but lighter.


What about compared to the G400?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Reading 170 pages is going to be a pain. What was the size like? smaller than deathadder? smaller than g400? same as ec2?
> 
> I've seen the pictures, but I care more about feel in hand. Rival 300 looks massive on pictures, but it's actually not that big in hand.


It's an EC1.5-A in dimensions but it feels smaller than the EC2-A because of the shape.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> It's an EC1.5-A in dimensions but it feels smaller than the EC2-A because of the shape.


If it feels smaller than the EC2 then I'm buying it hands down.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> What about compared to the G400?


G400/G400s is around 106g.
G403 is around 88g without weight or weight door. 90g with just the door and no weight.


----------



## DuckyFilc0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> If it feels smaller than the EC2 then I'm buying it hands down.


Does your the back of your palm make contact with the back of the mouse or does it stay in the air like a deathadder?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> If it feels smaller than the EC2 then I'm buying it hands down.


For reference I couldn't use the EC2-A at all. It felt really uncomfortable because of the hump but the G403 is the most comfortable ergonomic mouse I have ever used.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckyFilc0*
> 
> Does your the back of your palm make contact with the back of the mouse or does it stay in the air like a deathadder?


Both.. I change grips out and ingame. My grip with the EC2-A:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2792964/width/200/height/400

I have 19.5 cm ish hands, so they are not small, but I generally prefer smaller mice, but I still prefer ergonomic and not ambis, because of the thumb grips.

I game generally fine with the G400, and it also somehow feels smaller than the EC2, maybe because of the heights, but I still prefer smaller mice than the g400/ec2.


----------



## phamtom

yup, they are bad


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Bigger than EC2? that sounds disappointing.. thanks though.


A lot of people would like a slightly bigger EC2 or a smaller EC1.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> A lot of people would like a slightly bigger EC2 or a smaller EC1.


Well, not me, but understandable. I'll go with the g pro for now.


----------



## DuckyFilc0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Both.. I change grips out and ingame. My grip with the EC2-A:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 19.5 cm ish hands, so they are not small, but I generally prefer smaller mice, but I still prefer ergonomic and not ambis, because of the thumb grips.
> 
> I game generally fine with the G400, and it also somehow feels smaller than the EC2, maybe because of the heights, but I still prefer smaller mice than the g400/ec2.


I have between 19.5-20cm hands aswell. ive noticed i can play the same with both ambi and ergo. but prefer ergo for comfort. would you say the g403 is closer to ec2/ec1/ime 3.0 than a deathadder? i love those 3 but hate the deathadder because of how it makes no contact with my palm due to how low it is.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckyFilc0*
> 
> I have between 19.5-20cm hands aswell. ive noticed i can play the same with both ambi and ergo. but prefer ergo for comfort. would you say the g403 is closer to ec2/ec1/ime 3.0 than a deathadder? i love those 3 but hate the deathadder because of how it makes no contact with my palm due to how low it is.


I have never tried the G403, so I wouldn't know. However I love my EC2-A way more than the DA, mainly because of the size differences.

But If you meant the G400, it's kinda a shape of it's own, but feels closer to the EC2, than it is to the DA. I don't think the DA and G400 has anything in common other than both being ergonomic. If anything the G400 feels smaller than the DA because it's narrower and doesn't have the same heights/hump.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> They are 1-2 milliseconds faster when wired.
> 
> It was talked about in the G900 thread I believe.
> 
> It was certainly said in a video with a Logi rep cause that question was asked.


When wired are they as fast as the wired only ones?
Cause i would like to get the wireless version but if the wired only version has better latency i would rather go with that.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> When wired are they as fast as the wired only ones?
> Cause i would like to get the wireless version but if the wired only version has better latency i would rather go with that.


If they're both wired then yeah it's the same but why would you get the wireless version if you're going to use the cable anyway?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> If they're both wired then yeah it's the same but why would you get the wireless version if you're going to use the cable anyway?


agreed.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> I'm looking forward to hear your opinion of it with a paracord cable. I will most likely debraid it first to see how that feels. But at the moment im just to happy with the wireless to invest the time...
> Well the extra money and time investement sucks for you. :^(


I have high hopes for this combination. If my unit comes with no rattles and seems to work fine the first few hours of testing, I'll go ahead and swap the cable. This US wait is ridiculous though.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> If they're both wired then yeah it's the same but why would you get the wireless version if you're going to use the cable anyway?


I use an extended keyboard arm and the mouse cable gets caught everywhere.
I game very little, so i would love a mouse where i can get rid off the cable when i'm not gaming which is most of the time and only have to deal with cables when gaming.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I use an extended keyboard arm and the mouse cable gets caught everywhere.
> I game very little, so i would love a mouse where i can get rid off the cable when i'm not gaming which is most of the time and only have to deal with cables when gaming.


In that case you might as well just get the wireless version and never use the cable at all except for charging the mouse.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> I really hope that there'll be replacement mouse feet soon because the Logitech ones suck on my G403. tons of drag compared to my Hotline Games mouse feet I use on my Zowie EC2-A.


Not for awhile.
I spoke with hotline games in China. I think he's japanese too because he has japanese writing on his QQ profile. Anyway he said they don't even have the G403 released there so they can't cut new feet for it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I use an extended keyboard arm and the mouse cable gets caught everywhere.
> I game very little, so i would love a mouse where i can get rid off the cable when i'm not gaming which is most of the time and only have to deal with cables when gaming.


The difference between wireless vs wired on 403/900 is 1.2 which is minimal and worth wireless if you don't mind the little extra weight IMO. It's a trade off for being off the wire which isn't much.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> In that case you might as well just get the wireless version and never use the cable at all except for charging the mouse.


I'm using an oled tv for gaming and i'm walking the line when it comes to tolerable latency or input lag during gaming especially when playing fps shooters, so i'm afraid the little additional latency of the wireless mouse will be a lot more noticeable for me.
There is an fps veteran on youtube who reviewed the g900 and while he praised it a lot he also mentioned that he might have felt a little lag from time to time.
This is what scared me as on my oled tv it might be a lot more noticeable for me.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I'm using an oled tv for gaming and i'm walking the line when it comes to tolerable latency or input lag during gaming especially when playing fps shooters, so i'm afraid the little additional latency of the wireless mouse will be a lot more noticeable for me.
> There is an fps veteran on youtube who reviewed the g900 and while he praised it a lot he also mentioned that he might have felt a little lag from time to time.
> This is what scared me as on my oled tv it might be a lot more noticeable for me.


Rocket jump ninja is his name.

He even said he isn't sure about that 100%. He just reviewed the G403 wired and wireless which I posted a link of, he said he could not tell a difference. So don't worry about it.

Don't go solely off of that anyway, check it out for yourself. I used the G900 and had 0 issues wireless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> If anyone cares to take a look at RJN review here it is


Link for you.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I'm using an oled tv for gaming and i'm walking the line when it comes to tolerable latency or input lag during gaming especially when playing fps shooters, so i'm afraid the little additional latency of the wireless mouse will be a lot more noticeable for me.
> There is an fps veteran on youtube who reviewed the g900 and while he praised it a lot he also mentioned that he might have felt a little lag from time to time.
> This is what scared me as on my oled tv it might be a lot more noticeable for me.


I don't think anyone here on Overclock has really said that they noticed the 1ms additional lag from the wireless G900 compared to something like the G303 and that's with gaming monitors and low input lag optimized systems. I'd put more credit on users here than someone on Youtube.


----------



## Melan

Wait, what additional 1ms lag?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Wait, what additional 1ms lag?


Wirelessly? There's 1ms additional click delay for the G900 compared to wired.


----------



## gavros777

My oled tv is the oled55c6p model and input lag when in pc mode is recorded to be 48.3ms
This to most people is already bad but to me is ok.
Dont know how 1-2ms extra would affect it but i'm going to test the wireless option too when gaming and will report back here.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Wirelessly? There's 1ms additional click delay for the G900 compared to wired.


Well, meh. 1ms is kinda irrelevant considering low latency on logitech mice.


----------



## Niko2K

People play without the weight door? and it's fine? Will try that when i'm done testing my g pro.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Well, meh. 1ms is kinda irrelevant considering low latency on logitech mice.


Yep I always used my G900 wirelessly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko2K*
> 
> People play without the weight door? and it's fine? Will try that when i'm done testing my g pro.


Removing the little flip door removes 2g from the mouse.


----------



## xmr1

So for G403 users coming from a DA, how does the "hump" on top of the G403 feel in comparison? I felt like the DA contoured really well to the hand in that area but hated the entire right side of the mouse which looks like the G403 fixed.


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> My oled tv is the oled55c6p model and input lag when in pc mode is recorded to be *48.3ms*












120hz(+) or go home









your tv is nice and all but you should really get a high refresh rate monitor for proper FPS gaming, I do the same thing myself ! 5m hdmi cable -> "40 60hz TV (good old bravia 40W4000 ) 1m dvi cable -> 120hz 1080p monitor, there's no "jack of all trades" display mind you

your setup is already a lag fest, ( you don't know what you have been missing. but you will know once you get to play on a more optimized setup ) and you're worried about adding ONE extra milisecond ? get outta here lol !


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> So for G403 users coming from a DA, how does the "hump" on top of the G403 feel in comparison? I felt like the DA contoured really well to the hand in that area but hated the entire right side of the mouse which looks like the G403 fixed.


----------



## bobsacamano86

I'm thinking about getting the G403. What's Logitech's return policy? Do you have to pay return shipping or a restocking fee?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*


Thanks. That part he likes about the DA is something I didn't. It was too sloped so it would just slide under my palm and make it hard to have a consistent and stable grip.

The hump on top I was more talking about this part of the DA, it's hard to tell from the comparison pictures how it would feel on the G403:


----------



## zestyy

How bad is the cable for this mouse. I remember I found the g303's cable pretty intolerable as when I flicked it was so heavy it pulled the mouse with it. Might not be so significant with a heavier mouse.
Alternatively, I heard that the cable for the wireless version is mini USB to USB, does that mean you can just replace it with a non braided stock cable and use that?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zestyy*
> 
> How bad is the cable for this mouse. I remember I found the g303's cable pretty intolerable as when I flicked it was so heavy it pulled the mouse with it. Might not be so significant with a heavier mouse.
> Alternatively, I heard that the cable for the wireless version is mini USB to USB, does that mean you can just replace it with a non braided stock cable and use that?


It's heavy but for whatever reason the qck heavy just ignores the cable and it glides super quick on it - so my personal advice if the 403 is anything like the g pro is to pair this mouse with a QCK heavy. I swapped between several pads and the g pro glides by far the best on the qck heavy

note: I'm referring to g pro - I don't own g403 yet


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsacamano86*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the G403. What's Logitech's return policy? Do you have to pay return shipping or a restocking fee?


The big problem right now is that their policy seems to be to ignore you for several weeks. Their web-store and customer support seems to be completely overwhelmed (hopefully just right now because people are perhaps crazy about these new mice). If you are not quite sure about getting the mice, an attractive idea might be to keep thinking about it until the mice show up at Amazon, then buy there. The Logitech shop might be good right now if you have promotion codes that work to reduce price a lot, like, maybe that "IFA2016" for 20% still works in Europe.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The big problem right now is that their policy seems to be to ignore you for several weeks. Their web-store and customer support seems to be completely overwhelmed (hopefully just right now because people are perhaps crazy about these new mice). If you are not quite sure about getting the mice, an attractive idea might be to keep thinking about it until the mice show up at Amazon, then buy there. The Logitech shop might be good right now if you have promotion codes that work to reduce price a lot, like, maybe that "IFA2016" for 20% still works in Europe.


If you're lucky, there are people like myself who managed to spot the 'chat now' button available when visiting Logitech's support section. As crazy as this sounds, once you get a hold of someone via chat, they can issue you a return/exchange shipping label within 15 minutes. That's great considering that it was well over a week and I have yet to have anyone reach out to me regarding the support ticket I electronically submitted.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you're lucky, there are people like myself who managed to spot the 'chat now' button available when visiting Logitech's support section. As crazy as this sounds, once you get a hold of someone via chat, they can issue you a return/exchange shipping label within 15 minutes. That's great considering that it was well over a week and I have yet to have anyone reach out to me regarding the support ticket I electronically submitted.


Logitech values some countries more than others, so the chat is only available for some.
Depending on where you live, you can get a solution in 15 minutes, or weeks.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I have the G Pro and you sorta have to get used to the position of the side buttons or you'll accidentally trigger them off. If you're coming from a G502, the G Pro and G403 will feel like a feather to you. It'll take time to adjust to the lightness of the mouse (I had a similar experience going from a G900 to the G Pro)


I would expect myself to need time to adjust to the weight as well, after all the G502 is still 100g+ even without the weights. But weight shouldnt be an issue for me. My main concert would be the thumb buttons though, and how it would feel like with my palm/claw hybrid grip. Based on that I would like to think the G403 is more suitable for me, but the thickness might be a problem since it reminds me too much of the DA which I find too large.

Anyway, still no word on whether or not these mice will be available in where I live (Singapore) if thats the case then choosing between them just got a whole lot harder.


----------



## Klopfer

30% Code ....
*fpr4fvfxy*

exclude _Z333 und Z533, G910 Gaming-Tastatur, G900 Gaming-Maus, Gaming Pro-Maus, Kabellose Maus MX Master, MX Anywhere 2, Silent-Maus M220, Silent-Maus M330, Thriathlon-Maus M720, Tastatur K380, Tastatur K780, Tastatur K810, Kabelgebundene Tastatur, Circle, Zero Touch, Tablet-Zubehör Base und Create, Harmony Elite, Harmony Companion, Ultimate Ears-Lautsprecher, Jaybird-Produkte, Business-Produkte und Ersatzteile._

maybe someone could/will use it ...
ends 18. September


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko2K*
> 
> People play without the weight door? and it's fine? Will try that when i'm done testing my g pro.


I play without it on my wireless version and there are no downsides (no drag, no worse balance, etc.). On the wired version i play with it because it's already frontheavy enough...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zestyy*
> 
> How bad is the cable for this mouse. I remember I found the g303's cable pretty intolerable as when I flicked it was so heavy it pulled the mouse with it. Might not be so significant with a heavier mouse.


The cable is better than the one on the G303 but still a big joke (in my opinion ofc).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zestyy*
> 
> Alternatively, I heard that the cable for the wireless version is mini USB to USB, does that mean you can just replace it with a non braided stock cable and use that?


Yes you can do that. But why the hell would you get the wireless version and use it with a cable? Just load it while not using the PC, so you never have to deal with a cable...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The big problem right now is that their policy seems to be to ignore you for several weeks. Their web-store and customer support seems to be completely overwhelmed (hopefully just right now because people are perhaps crazy about these new mice). If you are not quite sure about getting the mice, an attractive idea might be to keep thinking about it until the mice show up at Amazon, then buy there. The Logitech shop might be good right now if you have promotion codes that work to reduce price a lot, like, maybe that "IFA2016" for 20% still works in Europe.


That's a good advice. I've been waiting for about two weeks and I got an email yesterday. I had honestly given up on getting the support ticket solved, but I felt that sharing the experience could be of value for other members. In any case, they must be overwhelmed, because they used to be very fast previously. However, my concern was that it could have gone past the two weeks return window, which thankfully wasn't the case.

Also, the G403 is definitely a fantastic mouse. I've been playing with it for a few days now and it took some time to get used to it, but I've been playing McCree better than previously for sure. I'll pick up the G Pro today and enjoy it as well. Sadly, UPS failed to deliver the G Pro even though I was home.......


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> 30% Code ....
> *fpr4fvfxy*
> 
> exclude _Z333 und Z533, G910 Gaming-Tastatur, G900 Gaming-Maus, Gaming Pro-Maus, Kabellose Maus MX Master, MX Anywhere 2, Silent-Maus M220, Silent-Maus M330, Thriathlon-Maus M720, Tastatur K380, Tastatur K780, Tastatur K810, Kabelgebundene Tastatur, Circle, Zero Touch, Tablet-Zubehör Base und Create, Harmony Elite, Harmony Companion, Ultimate Ears-Lautsprecher, Jaybird-Produkte, Business-Produkte und Ersatzteile._
> 
> maybe someone could/will use it ...
> ends 18. September


Oddly enough the only item I got a discount on using your code has been the G900 - had the G403 and G Pro in addition in the basket.

Well that way I at least got the G900 for 125 bucks - thank you a lot dude!


----------



## Nivity

What I got from the twitch video on G403 was that it feels "fuller", he was having less room to micro adjust.

Is this the feeling here as well?
That it feels bigger/fuller then a Deathadder?

Deathadder is way to big for me already.,
EC2-A is perfect.

If it feels as full as a DA then I guess this mouse is not worth trying for me.


----------



## yoomy

To me it felt much fuller than the EC2-A. It is very comfortable but I play better with the G Pro or any smaller mice.


----------



## e4stw00t

It feels less voluminous than the DA but bigger than the EC-2A. Personally it hits my sweet spot pretty much.

EC-2A always was a bit too loose for my hand size and the DA's position of the hump and it's curved, slope form required me to twist my wrist to remotely get a solid contact with the mouse - never felt as natural than the EC or now the G403 does for me but myself constantly fighting and readjusting my hand to make it remotely work.


----------



## eXellenty

Great Review by Rocket Jump Ninja:





He placed it as #1 in his Top 20 Gaming Mice List.


----------



## NovaGOD

He briefly mentioned scroll wheel rattle when it appears there is a problem with a good percentage of g403's. I enjoy RJN's reviews but he should spend more time explaining the problem further. Also the #1 spot feels "forced" by the communinty same as with g pro, he said he couldn't aim that well(or compared to the g pro id dont remember) with it+scroll wheel rattle and it gets first place..









I'm kinda in the same situation, g403 is much more comfortable although i need to get used to it more it doesn't fit me like o glove but i seem to play better with the g pro (mind some misclicks due to buttons being much lighter). Micro adjustments are easier with the g pro and i can also snap to targets easier, with the g403 i have better spray control but my movement seems slower overall, g pro cramps my hand thought so i'll probably stick to g403..


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> ...Also the #1 spot feels "forced" by the communinty same as with g pro, he said he couldn't aim that well(or compared to the g pro id dont remember) with it+scroll wheel rattle and it gets first place..


That's exactly what his top 20 recommendation list is for...
On his personal top 10 list the FK2 is still #1.


----------



## NovaGOD

Yes but i still don't get it, multiple people report scroll wheel rattle/some people sensor rattle which alone is a big issue, the mouse is brand new there is not enough sample size to simply give it the #1 spot by recommendations. For every new mouse there is hype around it for the shape/sensor(ex. DM Pro-S), but when the hype dies then the true problems come into surface and then we can evaluate and recommend something, but maybe this is just me.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> Great Review by Rocket Jump Ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He placed it as #1 in his Top 20 Gaming Mice List.


It was not his favorite though, because its quite big.
I have almost the exact size hands as RJN so his size opinions are quite good for me, and since he mentioned he did have some trouble with the size I feel that kinda goes for me as well.

However, I am also still having slightly problems with the G pro, because its so flat or something.

So right now I want to try the G403 for myself, but costly. I can buy, try for a day and return, I do lose some cash returning it but I guess it might be worth it.


----------



## VESPA5

I am a fan of Rocket Jump Ninja. I think his earlier videos seemed a lot more fair and less biased (he seems to have a huge affection for Zowie mice) vs. the copies that companies are giving to him for free to review (and these review copies tend to be cherry picked and inspected first before shipping to the reviewer vs. something you'd get off a retailer's shelf).

Also note, RJN's disclaimer at the beginning of every video makes a very good point. RJN tends to lean more towards smaller mice. People like myself prefer medium/large mice. I have about the same size hands as he does and I tend to like medium/large mice as opposed to smaller mice. His review of the G403 made me look forward to my preorder shipping out here in the U.S. by the end of this month even more. Some people hate smaller mice. So take any reviewer's take on a mouse with a grain of salt and form your own opinion on the mouse.


----------



## SEJB

I completely disagree with rjns opinion that the 403 is too big. I have 18x9 cm hands and I can't grip the pro comfortably in any way and it impacts my flicks a lot compared to how consistent I can flick with the 403.
As he says though it's preference but in my opinion you should try both unless you are very certain in how you want to grip the mouse.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I completely disagree with rjns opinion that the 403 is too big. I have 18x9 cm hands and I can't grip the pro comfortably in any way and it impacts my flicks a lot compared to how consistent I can flick with the 403.
> As he says though it's preference but in my opinion you should try both unless you are very certain in how you want to grip the mouse.


What other mice do you feel comfortable with?
Or what was your previous liked mouse.

I used KPM which tbh hits the perfect spot size wise for me, its short especially but not super flat.
I am not a super fan of the curves but size its perfect.
G403 is quite a big bigger then KPM, and DA is to big for me to handle comfortable.


----------



## R4yn0r

Atleast they seem to be fast to answer if you actually get them on the phone, told me to make a video of the rattling problem (since it's a new product) and once they see it they'll immdiately send me a new one.


----------



## Tarinth

For me it's been 5 days since i created a ticket and they didn't respond yet...

Maybe i should try to reach them via phone too.


----------



## R4yn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> For me it's been 5 days since i created a ticket and they didn't respond yet...
> 
> Maybe i should try to reach them via phone too.


I did both actually, the person on the phone even saw my ticket and I said that I tried to call to speed it up a bit and she agreed that it's a lot faster, lol.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> I did both actually, the person on the phone even saw my ticket and I said that I tried to call to speed it up a bit and she agreed that it's a lot faster, lol.[/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> I did both actually, the person on the phone even saw my ticket and I said that I tried to call to speed it up a bit and she agreed that it's a lot faster, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, i will try to reach them via phone tomorrow. Thanks for the advice.
Click to expand...


----------



## SEJB

I've has a xai which was nice, after that an ec1 which I also got along with. G400s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> What other mice do you feel comfortable with?
> Or what was your previous liked mouse.
> 
> I used KPM which tbh hits the perfect spot size wise for me, its short especially but not super flat.
> I am not a super fan of the curves but size its perfect.
> G403 is quite a big bigger then KPM, and DA is to big for me to handle comfortable.


I felt comfortable with the G400S and the G302/303 shape but the pro just sits weirdly in my hand, I don't know why but it sadly does not work perfectly for me.

Tarinth get the chat, took me 5 minutes after I finally got a chat representative.


----------



## Aricil

Can anyone tell me how the G402 compares in size to the 403? Dimensions and everything? Perhaps even pictures would be great.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Tarinth get the chat, took me 5 minutes after I finally got a chat representative.


The chat option doesn't show up for me... :^(


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> The chat option doesn't show up for me... :^(


It's completely random. After visiting their support page so many times, I noticed that the chat button was randomly available. It's like they make it available only if there are enough people to assist people via chat. Just keep visiting (or refreshing) till you see the button. It worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> ...


I tried various times, cause i already read that from you. But it just never popped up, not even at work without browser plugins...
feelsbadman


----------



## MadGear

For some reason the scroll wheel on my mouse started to cause a very audible rattle when scrolling up. With my copy scrolling up has been a bit louder than scrolling down since day one but now it certainly has gotten louder. It actually reminds me of my old Deathadder 3g, which had the exact same issue/feature.
Luckily my wheel doesn't rattle when shaking the mouse, so its not much of a problem to me right now.


----------



## scardd

my conclusion after 3-4 days with the 403:

what i like about it:
- great buttons they are light and responsive without much if any pre-travel
- scrollwhell feels nice aswell the click tho is a bit on the harder side but not to an extend that it would bother me
- sensor works as expected
- mousefeet glide very well on my g-sr (even though i heard that they dont work as well on all surfaces?!)
- it feels very light
objectively i dont thing there is anything really wrong with it apart from maybe a few qc issues here and there.

the weird part:
- i have 2 403s. the first one had a bit of rattle on the scroll wheel and inside the mouse the 2nd one had rattle aswell but not on the scroll wheel. it really isnt a big deal imo since it you only hear it if you pick up the mouse and then shake it around and ingame it didnt seem to effect anything either (and you cant hear it while playing either) it just drives me crazy knowing stuff like that.
- both of my g403 have had the box opend before i received it (you can tell at the bottom of your box if there are 2 adhesive strips) and both have a different serial number on the box than on the mouse itself which is a bit weird. kinda curious to know how that came to be in the first place?! not that it is an issue tho.

shape - personal things that noone will care about besides me:
i think the shape will work for a lot of ppl unless you have very narrow or generally small hands.
my hand is 18.5 (index finger is like 17) x 9 cm and i used to use an EC2 before which feels noticeably smaller imo.

after the first day where everything was great for me in terms of shape i kinda got discomfort in my ring finger which i think is because the front is slightly too wide for me. because of that i then started putting the ring finger on m2 aswell which works alright (the discomfort in the ring finger is gone) but for me has it's own issues (i miss click m2 a lot when i have 2 fingers on it and the "lip" on the side isnt that comfy either gripping it that way). besides that on the 3rd day of using my wrist started to hurt slightly which i am not 100% where it is coming (if it is the mouse) from since i really didnt game "that" much but it is what it is.
also i kinda realized that the hump being that far back fills your palm way more but isnt really something i enjoy using (same with the zowie ZA - to even greater extend in those) compared to a more flat curve in the back (EC, deathadder etc).

another issue for me pesonally is that my hands sweat while playing which is fairly normal. the issue with that in combination with the 403 is that it isnt as easy to pickup as i would like. the rubber really isnt that grippy when it gets a bit wet, the right side obv. goes outwards a bit as it is usual with ergonomic mice and the rest of the coating doesnt really do anything to combat the issue either.
e.g. if you sweat with a zowie mouse it is pretty much glued to your hand which has other issues like it not being great for the dry handed folk but yeah.
this might be also because it is kinda hot here right now

TLDR
great mouse but in the end i don't think i will continue using the 403 because i constantly swtich between having the ring finger on the side and on the top beacuse my hand feels slightly to narrow for the wider front and neither option is feeling 100% right (it drives me mad) and it really gets hard to pick up for me when my hands get sweaty.
performance wise tho it is a really great mouse and after using the nice buttons i really dont want to go back to my ec2 either









i am gonna send the first one i got back since that progress is already running (at least kind of) and most likely will sell the other one on ebay just because i dont want to wait for support answers and all that stuff. was also the last time i probably going to order from logitech directly (only bought the 2nd one there since i got some nice coupons) but that is a different story









FUN FACT:
i ordered my 2nd g403 on sunday. it arrived here on tuesday. logitech sent me a shipping confirmation on late wednesday ...


----------



## Hunched

So if the G403 ever arrives in a retail store where I live, probably only in a Best Buy, how many do you think I'll be able to return before they start getting mad?

I'd go in and purchase a G403, and before leaving the store I'd open it and shake it to see if there's a rattling scroll wheel.
Immediately return it and ask to try another and see if it rattles.

It's possible I could get 5+ G403's in a row with a rattling scroll wheel, they probably wouldn't like all those mice now being "open-box".
I'd probably end up having to convince them that it doesn't happen to all G403's and there are G403's without the issue to continue trying more G403's.

Such a stupid probable situation because of Logitech's poor QA.
Walk into a retail store and request trying a handful of G403's just to find one that isn't garbage...
Or just spend weeks doing online returns, you don't have to publicly annoy employees that way, I don't the patience for that though.

I'd pay more for a G403 tested not to rattle if that were possible, paying for someone to actually do QA on my mouse before I buy it.


----------



## deepor

Or... the situation is not at all as bad as it's appearing over here in this thread. The chances to get a good mouse is perhaps super high, it's just that those people don't feel the need to look at overclock.net after they bought their mouse and don't post anything.

Let's say the situation is super bad and there's just two-thirds of mice that are good, one-third of the mice are bad. If you try your luck one time, the chance to get a bad mouse is 33%. You'll have to send it back and get another one. The chance to get two bad mice in a row would be 33%*33% = 11%. To get three bad in a row, you are at (1/3)^3 = 4%.


----------



## JsBee

Does anyone with my size hands(21.5cm x 11cm wide with thumb) have experience using this mouse? I'm really curious. I've heard its between the EC2 and 1-A is terms of size.


----------



## plyr

Is it any hard to open the mouse and fix the rattle?


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scardd*
> 
> after the first day where everything was great for me in terms of shape i kinda got discomfort in my ring finger which i think is because the front is slightly too wide for me.


Mice with a flair out in the front is really annoying like in the ec/da series. Try holding the g403 with your ring finger in the middle by pulling your hand back like a finger tip grip. That might be more comfortable.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

DA flares out in the front. The Ec 1 narrows.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Or... the situation is not at all as bad as it's appearing over here in this thread. The chances to get a good mouse is perhaps super high, it's just that those people don't feel the need to look at overclock.net after they bought their mouse and don't post anything.
> 
> Let's say the situation is super bad and there's just two-thirds of mice that are good, one-third of the mice are bad. If you try your luck one time, the chance to get a bad mouse is 33%. You'll have to send it back and get another one. The chance to get two bad mice in a row would be 33%*33% = 11%. To get three bad in a row, you are at (1/3)^3 = 4%.


From how I see things it's 50% or more.
RJN got two and had rattle too, and another guy got two and got rattle, people have done RMA's and get another with rattle, 2 in a row.
Nearly every person who has the G403 and has posted in this topic has mentioned whether or not they have rattle, at least half say they do.

I'd say you're more likely to get it than not.




There has to be literally 0 QA testing on their scroll wheels, there's no way if they were bothering to check at all that there would be anywhere close to a 50% defect rate.
It shouldn't even be close to 20% if they did their jobs properly.

It really sucks that this is acceptable and Logitech can keep putting out garbage scroll wheels on many of their mice.
If people had higher standards, we could all get better products.
The QA for mainly mice and monitors is so bad these past few years it's depressing, I'd like to be able to buy **** and have a good chance of nothing being wrong with it but nope.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> From how I see things it's 50% or more.
> RJN got two and had rattle too, and another guy got two and got rattle, people have done RMA's and get another with rattle, 2 in a row.
> Nearly every person who has the G403 and has posted in this topic has mentioned whether or not they have rattle, at least half say they do.
> 
> I'd say you're more likely to get it than not.
> 
> There has to be literally 0 QA testing on their scroll wheels, there's no way if they were bothering to check at all that there would be anywhere close to a 50% defect rate.
> It shouldn't even be close to 20% if they did their jobs properly.
> 
> It really sucks that this is acceptable and Logitech can keep putting out garbage scroll wheels on many of their mice.
> If people had higher standards, we could all get better products.
> The QA for mainly mice and monitors is so bad these past few years it's depressing, I'd like to be able to buy **** and have a good chance of nothing being wrong with it but nope.


If it's the scroll wheel, it would be the mold dimensions. That means you will always get a mouse with a rattling scroll wheel until they make better molds.

The scroll wheel is a different encoder/design than what Logitech use in their other mice. It's not close to being the same as the G303.

Rattling mice are common. I don't RMA because of rattling. If the tracking is fine I keep it.


----------



## gavros777

On newegg it says the wireless version will be available November 03.
Does it worth waiting or should i grab the g900?

By the way is the g900 the same in terms of performance with the g403?


----------



## iceskeleton

So RJN posted this
Quote:


> Some of the early G403 wired units had the loose wheel issue, but apparently this has been fixed. If you got one with a loose wheel, contact Logitech Customer Care team for a replacement.
> 
> The new copies should be fine. I'll be getting one to try, so I'll do an update video once it arrives to confirm it.
> 
> The more I use it, the more I like it. Awesome mouse, definitely keep it as a consideration.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/530alp/logitech_g403_loose_wheel_update/

apparently he got in contact with Logitech


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## jsx3

Not sure if Chris will mind me saying this, but it was an issue that got fixed relatively early in prototypes but reappeared in final copies for w/e reason.


----------



## ImJLu

halfway through September and no update on NA shipping times

snore


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> So RJN posted this
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/530alp/logitech_g403_loose_wheel_update/
> 
> apparently he got in contact with Logitech


It would be cool if Logitech cared enough for an official announcement, you know, like Zowie and others have done when issues happen.
Instead of requiring a reviewer to reach out to them, privately answer, and then have the reviewer post it on Reddit where way less people will see it.

No official word from Logitech? Just an "apparently fixed" from RJN?








Great communication with your customers, Logitech!









I suppose Logitech doesn't want to officially announce they've fixed the issue, because they would rather nobody know there was an issue.
If they can silently resolve it, whatever, hopefully they actually do it instead of just ignoring complaints and issues.

Maybe Logitech has finally learned from their mistakes, and abnormally frequent cases of rattling scroll wheels will become a thing of the past from now on.
That would be nice.


----------



## end0rphine

For the Aussies; now its our turn. MightyApe seem to have the wired G403 on sale (for some reason) on their site for $68. Release date is 17th October: https://www.mightyape.com.au/product/logitech-g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/25921751


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> For the Aussies; now its our turn. MightyApe seem to have the wired G403 on sale (for some reason) on their site for $68. Release date is 17th October: https://www.mightyape.com.au/product/logitech-g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/25921751


What a bunch of turd-muffins.

Either you sell the item outright and ship it straight away. WHO the HELL wants to hand over money NOW but get nothing before 17th of October, is this now a Group Buy routine conducted by a dodgy-arse business?

Damn, not handing over any moolah until PCCG or Mwave have it in stock. No longer willing to be swept up with the OCN herd in chasing any more mice down.

Too old and just don't care any more







.


----------



## Nivity

Question for the G403 owners.
Do any of you have this "problem"?

When I click the front on the M1 on G pro and then the back the feedback changes, it feels really bad.
If I only click in the back it feels normal, its not until I first click in the front then the back it changes and feels really bad. Sound also changes.
M2 does not do this, and neither does any of my other mice.

Was thinking if its a QC thing with these buttons/switches they use on G pro and G403.


----------



## Tarinth

The chat option finally appeared for me! But i still couldn't use it, even without adblock there would pop up a message that i shall disable my adblock.
BUT i reached them via phone now. Should receive my UPS label via mail on monday or tuesday.

Edit:
@Nivity:
I don't have such a problem on my G403's and i don't think there was such a thing on the two G Pro's i had...


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> What a bunch of turd-muffins.
> 
> Either you sell the item outright and ship it straight away. WHO the HELL wants to hand over money NOW but get nothing before 17th of October, is this now a Group Buy routine conducted by a dodgy-arse business?
> 
> Damn, not handing over any moolah until PCCG or Mwave have it in stock. No longer willing to be swept up with the OCN herd in chasing any more mice down.
> 
> Too old and just don't care any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not sure I follow. Pre-ordering items isn't something new - Paying now is a facet of risk management that small stores have to acclimate to. Amazon doesn't charge straight away generally due to scale of demand and ease of fulfillment (their distribution side is top tier - attestable to the people who would rather wait and shop there than say the Logitech store).

As compensation for buying now, you receive a discount. Furthermore, MightyApe began in NZ then opened a nexus in Australia. Store has lowest shipping relative to any other store I've seen ($5AUD), stocks things in usually before other stores and is transparent with stock/delivery dates. Frankly, they're the only store that actually has an estimate on the date of release in Australia.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Does anyone with my size hands(21.5cm x 11cm wide with thumb) have experience using this mouse? I'm really curious. I've heard its between the EC2 and 1-A is terms of size.


It's perfect for me, I use mainly claw grip but fingertip and palm grip fits nicely too(fills the whole hand).

My hands: 22cm x 13cm


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> halfway through September and no update on NA shipping times
> 
> snore


Near the end of the month, apparently as late as September 30. Although to be fair looks like the EU buyers got a bad batch so maybe it'll work out better for us lol. My g pro copy is perfect so I hope my other is the same. Just wish Logitech would pack their box better mine looked so destroyed


----------



## Nivity

Think I might give the G403 a try, see how it works out.
Even with its huge size compared to KPM.


----------



## roz133

Could someone who has both the 402 and the 403 tell me how much width difference there is between the two at the place where you grip it?


----------



## Argowashi

Called Logitech Sweden because I wanted to send back my G403 and get a refund because I like the G Pro better and my G403 has a scroll wheel wobble. Phone call took 5 minutes and now I'm waiting for UPS to schedule a pickup on Monday. Thank god for good regional support.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Called Logitech Sweden because I wanted to send back my G403 and get a refund because I like the G Pro better and my G403 has a scroll wheel wobble. Phone call took 5 minutes and now I'm waiting for UPS to schedule a pickup on Monday. Thank god for good regional support.


I guess North America gets Last Class treatment in regards to customer service. I've actually gone to Logitech's HQ in Newark, CA for an RMA request and all the rep did for me there was go on his laptop, go to the SAME support page on Logitech's website that I was trying to avoid so I could have a human being help me in person, and filled out a Support Case ticket for me, clicked on submit, and was told to wait.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I guess North America gets Last Class treatment in regards to customer service. I've actually gone to Logitech's HQ in Newark, CA for an RMA request and all the rep did for me there was go on his laptop, go to the SAME support page on Logitech's website that I was trying to avoid so I could have a human being help me in person, and filled out a Support Case ticket for me, clicked on submit, and was told to wait.


That sounds horrible. Maybe you guys are better off buying your stuff from Amazon, I hear they have good return policies and fast customer support.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Called Logitech Sweden because I wanted to send back my G403 and get a refund because I like the G Pro better and my G403 has a scroll wheel wobble. Phone call took 5 minutes and now I'm waiting for UPS to schedule a pickup on Monday. Thank god for good regional support.


What number did you call? The one on hitta had nobody answering me for over 20 minutes.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> halfway through September and no update on NA shipping times
> 
> snore


Sounds like we might be dodging a rattle bullet anyways, so I'm OK with that.


----------



## Sencha

Wow! just got mine from the UK logitech. Box was squashed but mouse totally fine. Zero rattle, buttons as equal as I've had a mouse. Perfection on button clicks. And mouse skates smooth and rounded at edges unlike the G pro. Shape is wonderful. Will need to test more but can see this being my daily mouse for a long time.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> What number did you call? The one on hitta had nobody answering me for over 20 minutes.


Go to support.logitech.com/sv_se/contact and wait for the page to load. When the page has loaded look for the bottom-right box that says "Kontakt via telefon" and then call the number that is written there.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Called Logitech Sweden because I wanted to send back my G403 and get a refund because I like the G Pro better and my G403 has a scroll wheel wobble. Phone call took 5 minutes and now I'm waiting for UPS to schedule a pickup on Monday. Thank god for good regional support.


Was it hard to get a refund?
Im thinking about ordering one from their shop. Since its not in stores in Sweden.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Go to support.logitech.com/sv_se/contact and wait for the page to load. When the page has loaded look for the bottom-right box that says "Kontakt via telefon" and then call the number that is written there.


Ah same number as listed on hitta that nobody answered for 20 minutes yesterday. Oh well already got help via UK chat support but could be good for when I want a 403 without a rattling scroll wheel.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Was it hard to get a refund?
> Im thinking about ordering one from their shop. Since its not in stores in Sweden.


If you absolutely must get one now, sure. Just keep in mind that other retailers like Amazon or Best Buy sell Logitech mice at lower prices sometimes (like the G303, $69.99 USD on Logitech but $30+ on Amazon). Logitech's customer support seems to be different regionally. It's not consistent.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Was it hard to get a refund?
> Im thinking about ordering one from their shop. Since its not in stores in Sweden.


No. Asked me for Order Number, Personal Details (Name, Address etc.) and the S/N on the mouse. Like I said I think it took like 5 minutes. I love how UPS just comes and picks up the mouse. So easy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Ah same number as listed on hitta that nobody answered for 20 minutes yesterday. Oh well already got help via UK chat support but could be good for when I want a 403 without a rattling scroll wheel.


Yeah I usually wait around 10-15 minutes before I get through to a support guy. I don't mind the wait though.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Was it hard to get a refund?
> Im thinking about ordering one from their shop. Since its not in stores in Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Asked me for Order Number, Personal Details (Name, Address etc.) and the S/N on the mouse. Like I said I think it took like 5 minutes. I love how UPS just comes and picks up the mouse. So easy.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Ah same number as listed on hitta that nobody answered for 20 minutes yesterday. Oh well already got help via UK chat support but could be good for when I want a 403 without a rattling scroll wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I usually wait around 10-15 minutes before I get through to a support guy. I don't mind the wait though.
Click to expand...

Cheers.
I will order one from Logitech then now.
Same price as all the stores, and the stores don't get it in stock until 25th this month.

To bad the IFA2016 code is no longer working for 20% off








I used that for the G pro.


----------



## R4yn0r

Now they send me a mail that they can't send me a replacement because of the rattling wheel but I still have the possibility of sending it back and buy a new one later, lol. What kind of stupidity is this.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> Now they send me a mail that they can't send me a replacement because of the rattling wheel but I still have the possibility of sending it back and buy a new one later, lol. What kind of stupidity is this.


Seems kinda weird yeah







But I guess return it and get the money back and buy a new one ;O


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Wow! just got mine from the UK logitech. Box was squashed but mouse totally fine. Zero rattle, buttons as equal as I've had a mouse. Perfection on button clicks. And mouse skates smooth and rounded at edges unlike the G pro. Shape is wonderful. Will need to test more but can see this being my daily mouse for a long time.


Exact same first impressions as I had (inlcluding the squashed box).


----------



## agsz

Figured I'd drop this image here, since other pictures made me think the G403 is much smaller than the DeathAdder/EC1-A.



(Courtesy of RocketJumpNinja)


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Cheers.
> I will order one from Logitech then now.
> Same price as all the stores, and the stores don't get it in stock until 25th this month.
> 
> To bad the IFA2016 code is no longer working for 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used that for the G pro.


To be perfectly honest, it's getting a hold of them that has been difficult for many lately, but as soon as you come through you're going to get excellent customer service. That's my experience for what it's worth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Exact same first impressions as I had (inlcluding the squashed box).


My G Pro came in a squashed box, but that is most likely UPS being UPS. The G Pro I received is in pristine condition, no rattle whatsoever. Also, the LMB/RMB requires the same actuation force. My G403 does have the scroll wheel rattle many have mentioned, but that's all there is to it.

I had a monitor delivered recently and the UPS driver tossed the monitor on the ground. It wasn't from high ground, more like knee high....


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> Not sure if Chris will mind me saying this, but it was an issue that got fixed relatively early in prototypes but reappeared in final copies for w/e reason.


Pre order unit tolerances.


----------



## Nivity

Screw it, I ordered one. 25% discount with some Swedish code I found







so much cheaper then in any stores (Logitech have the same price as all stores in Sweden, and no stores have gotten it yet)

I mostly want to check how it feels, if it feels bad I will return it anyway probably.
If I like it and the wheel is bad I will just get a new one







Cheapest way to try the mouse.


----------



## Sencha

Out of the 30 or so mice I've owned I've never had a mouse have such a positive impact on my game as the 403. Its so positive I actually don't like it. Its like I've been "doing it wrong" all these years, or my being this awesome is dependant on a bit of hardware, Seriously why didn't Logitech release this sooner









I use to use the 3.0 for years about a decade ago when I was seriously in to CS. Maybe all that good muscle memory is flooding back as I've been on ambi mice for the last 10 years. Only thing I'd tweak would be cable but that's no biggy. The shape is just sublime though. Like a glove!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Out of the 30 or so mice I've owned I've never had a mouse have such a positive impact on my game as the 403. Its so positive I actually don't like it. Its like I've been "doing it wrong" all these years, or my being this awesome is dependant on a bit of hardware, Seriously why didn't Logitech release this sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to use the 3.0 for years about a decade ago when I was seriously in to CS. Maybe all that good muscle memory is flooding back as I've been on ambi mice for the last 10 years. Only thing I'd tweak would be cable but that's no biggy. The shape is just sublime though. Like a glove!


Idk who you are right now sencha. lol

I figured you were completely gone and onto ambi mice. Surprising to hear.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Out of the 30 or so mice I've owned I've never had a mouse have such a positive impact on my game as the 403. Its so positive I actually don't like it. Its like I've been "doing it wrong" all these years, or my being this awesome is dependant on a bit of hardware, Seriously why didn't Logitech release this sooner


That's an interesting experience. I look at a mouse as an extension of my hand and nothing more. But how I do well (or poorly) in games is based on practice, knowledge of the map, the stroke of luck of actually having good chemistry with the players on your team, reaction time, and reflexes - all of which don't come with the mouse









But hey, if this works for you, definitely enjoy your purchase! It reminds me a lot of my EC1-A which is also an excellent mouse.


----------



## ncck

On the verge of paying someone from EU to ship me one lol.. I can't wait two weeks .. OK I can but still I'm sad


----------



## Demi9OD

I dunno what kind of placebo Sencha and ncck are smoking but it sounds dank as hell. Don't mind me I'm just jealous.


----------



## costilletas

Some crazy japanese tea for sure. hype and placebo are always stronger than raw data, don't understimate enthusiats.


----------



## Demi9OD

I get it. Every time I get a new technically better peripheral, be it a new monitor, mouse, video card, whatever, I always have one totally sick game and think it's all due to my new hardware. Unfortunately I can't ever replicate that game LOL. Heck every time I bought a new pair of running shoes I'd run my fastest mile splits ever over a 4-5 mile run too.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Out of the 30 or so mice I've owned I've never had a mouse have such a positive impact on my game as the 403. Its so positive I actually don't like it. Its like I've been "doing it wrong" all these years, or my being this awesome is dependant on a bit of hardware, Seriously why didn't Logitech release this sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to use the 3.0 for years about a decade ago when I was seriously in to CS. Maybe all that good muscle memory is flooding back as I've been on ambi mice for the last 10 years. Only thing I'd tweak would be cable but that's no biggy. The shape is just sublime though. Like a glove!


Similar experience for me too. As a man whose ideal mouse shape is the fk1+ I'm quite astonished how well the G403 shape works for me. I hated the DA and EC2 but the G403s right side is tolerable using claw grip and quite comfy for a relaxed grip. Combine that with the 3366,mechanical encoder,separate clicks and this is quite a package. While my performance ingame isn't as crazy as with a small ambi mouse, I'm way more consistent with the G403. And great job Logitech with the rubber on the sides. Very nice material.


----------



## Pa12a

FK1 user here, I also find it really comfortable. The thing that always bothered me was the curved back on the DA and EC-A.

The G403 is like giving my hand a hug, I really disliked any non-G400-esque shapes. Rival was close to great but not ideal because of the wide back and the slim front. G403 is more subtle with the curves especially with the right side and the hump, really liking that.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> That's an interesting experience. I look at a mouse as an extension of my hand and nothing more. But how I do well (or poorly) in games is based on practice, knowledge of the map, the stroke of luck of actually having good chemistry with the players on your team, reaction time, and reflexes - all of which don't come with the mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, if this works for you, definitely enjoy your purchase! It reminds me a lot of my EC1-A which is also an excellent mouse.


yeah I'm talking specially about my aim. Not other factors. My aim is always great across mice but this mouse has made it better. I've not properly used a 3366 before though. The comfort and sensor are amazing.

I do like to exaggerate, So take with a pinch







i've not had a new mouse I've liked since ZA11 launch so I'm like a kid pranging out at Christmas.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> That's an interesting experience. I look at a mouse as an extension of my hand and nothing more. But how I do well (or poorly) in games is based on practice, knowledge of the map, the stroke of luck of actually having good chemistry with the players on your team, reaction time, and reflexes - all of which don't come with the mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, if this works for you, definitely enjoy your purchase! It reminds me a lot of my EC1-A which is also an excellent mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I'm talking specially about my aim. Not other factors. My aim is always great across mice but this mouse has made it better. I've bit properly used a 3366 before though. The comfort and sensor are amazing
Click to expand...

I am starting to like the sensor, I can feel it is a bit more snappy and responsive then my KPM.
But I am still having a hard time with G pro, I cannot find a stable enough grip.

And my M1 button is garbage, but made a ticket for that. Maybe I should just call them, maybe faster.

Will see how the G403 works, If I can get used to a big mouse.
I did use Explorer 3.0 for years when I was young, after that only smaller mice.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I get it. Every time I get a new technically better peripheral, be it a new monitor, mouse, video card, whatever, I always have one totally sick game and think it's all due to my new hardware. Unfortunately I can't ever replicate that game LOL. Heck every time I bought a new pair of running shoes I'd run my fastest mile splits ever over a 4-5 mile run too.


Yeah I do that all the time. I play aggressive with new hardware, get all streaky and start hitting insane shots and clearing servers....and it snow balls from there. All of the sudden the "insert new shiny thing" becomes the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am starting to like the sensor, I can feel it is a bit more snappy and responsive then my KPM.
> But I am still having a hard time with G pro, I cannot find a stable enough grip.
> 
> And my M1 button is garbage, but made a ticket for that. Maybe I should just call them, maybe faster.
> 
> Will see how the G403 works, If I can get used to a big mouse.
> I did use Explorer 3.0 for years when I was young, after that only smaller mice.


I thought I'd love the G pro, Ino. liked it and we have similar taste, hand size and sexual orientation etc. but it actually reminded me a lot of the original Abyuss in hand. Snappy and fast as hell with that shape but lacked contact on my big ass hands and my aim was below that with my za11. Now I may have got used to it but I was looking for a mouse to just click otherwise I was just going back to the ZA.


----------



## ncck

What do you mean placebo I don't have the product at all lol. I'm performing fine with the g pro consistently just want to see if the new one is more comfortable in hand. I don't have "one sick game" I have sick games all day with any mouse, comfort is a different story though


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> What do you mean placebo I don't have the product at all lol. I'm performing fine with the g pro consistently just want to see if the new one is more comfortable in hand. I don't have "one sick game" I have sick games all day with any mouse, comfort is a different story though


Yeah I was piggybacking on your G Pro experience.


----------



## Melan

I'm using logitech b58 right now while away from home, which should be almost the same as g pro and it's really comfortable. I hope G403 will be as good because wireless will be a huge upgrade for me beside the idea of not taking mouse apart for replacing cords, switches or whatever.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> Now they send me a mail that they can't send me a replacement because of the rattling wheel but I still have the possibility of sending it back and buy a new one later, lol. What kind of stupidity is this.


wait for real?... rip my support ticket then


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am starting to like the sensor, I can feel it is a bit more snappy and responsive then my KPM.
> But I am still having a hard time with G pro, I cannot find a stable enough grip.
> 
> And my M1 button is garbage, but made a ticket for that. Maybe I should just call them, maybe faster.
> 
> Will see how the G403 works, If I can get used to a big mouse.
> I did use Explorer 3.0 for years when I was young, after that only smaller mice.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd love the G pro, Ino. liked it and we have similar taste, hand size and sexual orientation etc. but it actually reminded me a lot of the original Abyuss in hand. Snappy and fast as hell with that shape but lacked contact on my big ass hands and my aim was below that with my za11. Now I may have got used to it but I was looking for a mouse to just click otherwise I was just going back to the ZA.
Click to expand...










I don't really have big hands though









19cm x 9.5 if I go with RJN version


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> wait for real?... rip my support ticket then


But they send RJN one of each for nothing and then send him another one for nothing because he told people about the rattling wheel. Just wow, Logitech!


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> But they send RJN one of each for nothing and then send him another one for nothing because he told people about the rattling wheel. Just wow, Logitech!


Time to start a YouTube channel and get free stuff.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Time to start a YouTube channel and get free stuff.


And probably do better than RJN while you're at it, too.

"Sensor rattle"
"Sensor wobble"
"Hitting the mouse on the mousepad makes noise :O"
"Relying on the 2:1 ratio"

etc etc etc


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Time to start a YouTube channel and get free stuff.


Hey guys Argowashi's latest video is up!


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Hey guys Argowashi's latest video is up!


The fixed demise of RJN


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> And probably do better than RJN while you're at it, too.
> 
> "Sensor rattle"
> "Sensor wobble"
> "Hitting the mouse on the mousepad makes noise :O"
> "Relying on the 2:1 ratio"
> 
> etc etc etc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Hey guys Argowashi's latest video is up!


Now to the real question you all have been waiting for. Can I do rocketjumps with this mouse? The answer is yes I can, 10/10 mouse thank you for sponsoring me Logitech.

I think it would be fun with a YouTube channel where every OCN user could upload videos to and make reviews/mods etc. but that'll probably never happen lol.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I think it would be fun with a YouTube channel where every OCN user could upload videos to and make reviews/mods etc. but that'll probably never happen lol.


Could be a possibility but that would either mean all of us would share one gmail account or one of us manages it and uploads our videos for us. Arizonian, you up for it, mate? You're the mod here









jk


----------



## aayman_farzand

The Roast of Youtube Reviewers? Love it. MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGear*
> 
> For some reason the scroll wheel on my mouse started to cause a very audible rattle when scrolling up. With my copy scrolling up has been a bit louder than scrolling down since day one but now it certainly has gotten louder. It actually reminds me of my old Deathadder 3g, which had the exact same issue/feature.
> Luckily my wheel doesn't rattle when shaking the mouse, so its not much of a problem to me right now.


Same here.


----------



## popups

You just jealous.


----------



## Hunched

Logitech STILL hasn't said a word about whether or not they've fixed the rattling on new batches, or whether they're even aware of the issue?
They have worse customer support than Steam.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Logitech STILL hasn't said a word about whether or not they've fixed the rattling on new batches, or whether they're even aware of the issue?
> They have worse customer support than Steam.


Pedantic much?

Not every maker is going to bulletin about every issue.


----------



## Greenbean

Yeah, in case you couldn't tell from his previous posts lol.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Not every maker is going to bulletin about every issue.


Zowie did it and they recalled all the mice.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Pedantic much?
> 
> Not every maker is going to bulletin about every issue.


Not every maker ignores every single issue their products have, and only respond with unclear answers when questioned privately by reviewers.
Good luck getting any response as an unimportant customer, you better publicize our product if you want a barely useful answer.


----------



## Mr moff

We get it, you hate Logitech. Lol
Well mines had a good week of solid use and still works perfect.
I keep trying to tear myself away from the 403 to give the g pro a good session but I just can't do it.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Zowie did it and they recalled all the mice.


Yep. Huge announcement on their website recalling everything.
Good on them for not accepting quality defects and rectifying the issue, not hiding it.

I guess Logitech is just such a small start up company they can't afford the cost and bad publicity of a recall, they would never recover.








Gotta keep up the facade of having amazing build quality while your scroll wheels fail more than every single one of your competitors.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Zowie did it and they recalled all the mice.


Did they recall all the mice for the wonky tracking on the EVO?

Are they recalling all their mice for the notorious scrolling issues?

No recalls over the loose side buttons in older models?

The poor coating that rubbed off in a few weeks wasn't recalled either.

All of these were well known issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Not every maker ignores every single issue their products have, and only respond with unclear answers when questioned privately by reviewers.
> Good luck getting any response as an unimportant customer, you better publicize our product if you want a barely useful answer.


Again, not all the makers are publishing recalls at the slightest moment of issue.

You're just being pedantic or obtuse on the issue. Clearly using Zowie who's has worse history with build quality and less fixing of them, you have less of a position to debate it than initially thought.

Nobody's ignoring everything. Steel Series fixed their rubber molding without a recall which was a widespread issue. And guess what, you can exchange it for a fixed one much like I'm certain you can do with this mouse.


----------



## Mr moff

Hunched Why don't you just buy one or search for another mouse?


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr moff*
> 
> Hunched Why don't you just buy one or search for another mouse?


gotta hate logitech









my mouse still didn't explode after a week


----------



## Melan

Well, hopefully it has no relation to whomever been manufacturing accumulators for Note 7. Otherwise "The Wrist Destroyer" G303 will be surpassed by "The Arm Exploder" G403.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr moff*
> 
> Hunched Why don't you just buy one or search for another mouse?


I can't buy one yet because I'm not in Europe, and I can't find anything else released or releasing this year with an EC2-A-like shape.

I won't be buying one until this issue is fixed anyway, if it ever is.
Trust me, if there was another 3360 mouse with a shape I liked from a decent company I'd buy that instead right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Nobody's ignoring everything. Steel Series fixed their rubber molding without a recall which was a widespread issue. And guess what, you can exchange it for a fixed one much like I'm certain you can do with this mouse.


Yea, that's going so great so far.
Logitech's support has been pure garbage unless you're in a country where they deem you worthy of live chat or phone calls, they're going weeks without responding to support tickets and emails for many and that's all some regions have.
Sounds like a blast, getting a rattling mouse and maybe getting a functional replacement in a month or more whenever Logitech feels like doing some customer support for you.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Did they recall all the mice for the wonky tracking on the EVO?
> 
> Are they recalling all their mice for the notorious scrolling issues?
> 
> No recalls over the loose side buttons in older models?
> 
> The poor coating that rubbed off in a few weeks wasn't recalled either.
> 
> All of these were well known issues.
> Again, not all the makers are publishing recalls at the slightest moment of issue.
> 
> You're just being pedantic or obtuse on the issue. Clearly using Zowie who's has worse history with build quality and less fixing of them, you have less of a position to debate it than initially thought.
> 
> Nobody's ignoring everything. Steel Series fixed their rubber molding without a recall which was a widespread issue. And guess what, you can exchange it for a fixed one much like I'm certain you can do with this mouse.


Zowie did acknowledge the coating issues and the scroll wheel issues with the EC. They fixed the coating issue and tried to fix the scroll wheels. They created the ZA for people who complained about the FK, they even created 2 other FKs. They tried to give people lighter switches with a new variant of Huanos, then they tried to give people Omrons until they complained about the Omrons giving them "double clicks" They decreased the debounce times after complaints.

The tracking on all my eVos was fine.

Logitech increased their debounce after complaints of "double clicking." They went to 20m Omrons for longer switch life and changed the switch they use for mouse 3. When people complained about the scroll wheels they decided to go to the typical cheap mechanical encoder -- now people are complaining about that.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> -snip-


I don't think there's any hope in trying to reason with the guy who has a Logitech profile pic and the Logitech Fusion Engine as their location.

Thanks for the good info though


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Zowie did acknowledge the coating issues and the scroll wheel issues with the EC. They fixed the coating issue and tried to fix the scroll wheels. They created the ZA for people who complained about the FK, they even created 2 other FKs. They tried to give people lighter switches with a new variant of Huanos, then they tried to give people Omrons until they complained about the Omrons giving them "double clicks" They decreased the debounce times after complaints.
> 
> The tracking on all my eVos was fine.
> 
> Logitech increased their debounce after complaints of "double clicking." They went to 20m Omrons for longer switch life and changed the switch they use for mouse 3. When people complained about the scroll wheels they decided to go to the typical cheap mechanical encoder -- now people are complaining about that.


In my opinion, Zowie made the coating on the Zowie BenQ models much worse. Then again, I'm only comparing my white logo Zowie EC1-A & Zowie BenQ EC1-A, haven't had any other models, and I'm not sure if the coating differs from model to model.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Zowie did acknowledge the coating issues and the scroll wheel issues with the EC. They fixed the coating issue and tried to fix the scroll wheels. They created the ZA for people who complained about the FK, they even created 2 other FKs. They tried to give people lighter switches with a new variant of Huanos, then they tried to give people Omrons until they complained about the Omrons giving them "double clicks" They decreased the debounce times after complaints.


And Logitech (If rjn is to be believed) has acknowledged it too and is fixing/fixed it.

'course you've overlooked the point, in that our chum Hunched seems to want a PSA over the issue. Fine and dandy, but he's taking it to heart, especially using poor examples "like Zowie" who hasn't done that for all their poor QC in the past.

I gave a perfect example in Steelseries who has acknowledged a previous issue in the Rival rubber but didn't have to get investor meeting about it.

Lastly, all of those "fixes" needed buys for a newer model. No exchanges would net you any better unlike Logitech or Steelseries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The tracking on all my eVos was fine.


Tracking on many others (including mine) would deadzone at the low CPI step - notoriously on the EVO mice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I don't think there's any hope in trying to reason with the guy who has a Logitech profile pic and the Logitech Fusion Engine as their location.


Otherwise known as "I have no other recourse or useful information to support my entitled desires." Good to know it's serving its intended purpose of being a lightning rod for poor debate craft.

Go figure.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> And Logitech (If rjn is to be believed) has acknowledged it too and is fixing/fixed it.
> 
> 'course you've overlooked the point, in that our chum Hunched seems to want a PSA over the issue. Fine and dandy, but he's taking it to heart, especially using poor examples "like Zowie" who hasn't done that for all their poor QC in the past.
> 
> I gave a perfect example in Steelseries who has acknowledged a previous issue in the Rival rubber but didn't have to get investor meeting about it.
> 
> Lastly, all of those "fixes" needed buys for a newer model. No exchanges would net you any better unlike Logitech or Steelseries.
> Tracking on many others (including mine) would deadzone at the low CPI step - notoriously on the EVO mice.
> Otherwise known as "I have no other recourse or useful information to support my entitled desires." Good to know it's serving its intended purpose of being a lightning rod for poor debate craft.
> 
> Go figure.


What is a deadzone exactly? Never heard of that term in regards to sensors.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Otherwise known as "I have no other recourse or useful information to support my entitled desires." Good to know it's serving its intended purpose of being a lightning rod for poor debate craft.
> 
> Go figure.


I've provided all the information I need to for everything I've said.
All you've said is basically "Logitech doesn't need to acknowledge this widespread issue, and Zowie isn't as good as you think they are"
K?

I don't have a Zowie profile pic and location so I don't feel obligated to be their lawyer here, you can say as many incorrect things about Zowie as you want, I won't stop you.
As for saying Logitech doesn't have to acknowledge their widespread scroll issue, you're just... wrong?

Every company that has a product with massive issues should acknowledge them and then attempt to correct them, whether you make hardware or software, it doesn't matter, fix your product.

If you want to defend Logitech's non-existent customer communication and slow and often non-existent support as of late, you do that.
I don't even know what angle to begin deconstructing a viewpoint that is so profoundly dumb, I'm stumped, ya got me.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Lastly, all of those "fixes" needed buys for a newer model. No exchanges would net you any better unlike Logitech or Steelseries.
> 
> Tracking on many others (including mine) would deadzone at the low CPI step - notoriously on the EVO mice.


In the past I was able to exchange my Zowie mice for newer or older versions of my choice. I was given discounts on mice and free mouse feet.

The older 3090 mice used the 1800 CPI SROM. Companies using the public SROM had to use the MCU to create more settings. If you didn't use the 1800 step you would have issues.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I've provided all the information I need to for everything I've said.
> All you've said is basically "Logitech doesn't need to acknowledge this widespread issue, and Zowie isn't as good as you think they are"
> K?
> 
> I don't have a Zowie profile pic and location so I don't feel obligated to be their lawyer here, you can say as many incorrect things about Zowie as you want, I won't stop you.
> As for saying Logitech doesn't have to acknowledge their widespread scroll issue, you're just... wrong?
> 
> Every company that has a product with massive issues should acknowledge them and then attempt to correct them, whether you make hardware or software, it doesn't matter, fix your product.
> 
> If you want to defend Logitech's non-existent customer communication and slow and often non-existent support as of late, you do that.
> I don't even know what angle to begin deconstructing a viewpoint that is so profoundly dumb, I'm stumped, ya got me.


On the contrary! It isn't just me.

They are fixing the product (again, if RJN is to be believed). Your issue was public acknowledgement, in your terms "like Zowie".

And I never said Logitech didn't have to acknowledge the issue. They don't need a public bulletin for it. In fact all they have to do is fix it. They've done it before and they'll more than likely do it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> In the past I was able to exchange my Zowie mice for newer or older versions of my choice. I was given discounts on mice and free mouse feet.
> 
> The older 3090 mice used the 1800 CPI SROM. Companies using the public SROM had to use the MCU to create more settings. If you didn't use the 1800 step you would have issues.


Zowie told me I can have the same in-release model (aka same one) or a discount on a new one. I chose to sell it.

Zowie's tracking issues were on them. The deadzone with 450, the lowered max tracking speed at anything other than 500hz, and they interpolated from 1800 so moot.


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Zowie did it and they recalled all the mice.


Zombie did not recall for its mouse rattle, but for its switch quality issues. Two different stories actually.


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Logitech STILL hasn't said a word about whether or not they've fixed the rattling on new batches, or whether they're even aware of the issue?
> They have worse customer support than Steam.


Can you buy one and after you experience the same problem then complain? You are not even using the G403 like you mentioned. Yet you are acting like you already used it and had the same issue. And please stop representing others for their opinions. Plus you do not even know if it is the sensor rattling or something else yet you behave as if you are pretty sure it is the sensor. Besides, you do not provide any information on the negative affection (accuracy and performance related) caused by rattling. You are just making assumptions and impressing others with them.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Zowie told me I can have the same in-release model (aka same one) or a discount on a new one. I chose to sell it.
> 
> Zowie's tracking issues were on them. The deadzone with 450, the lowered max tracking speed at anything other than 500hz, and they interpolated from 1800 so moot.


Well, I guess they liked me because I got to choose, got a discount and free mouse feet.

Other mice with the 3090, that used the 1800 CPI SROM, did the same thing. Even Logitech's G400 did that even though they had a custom SROM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weitz1991*
> 
> Zombie did not recall for its mouse rattle, but for its switch quality issues. Two different stories actually.


Did Logitech recall all their G100s mice to fix the switch issues on that?


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yep. Huge announcement on their website recalling everything.
> Good on them for not accepting quality defects and rectifying the issue, not hiding it.
> 
> I guess Logitech is just such a small start up company they can't afford the cost and bad publicity of a recall, they would never recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta keep up the facade of having amazing build quality while your scroll wheels fail more than every single one of your competitors.


You did not even read the announcement, did you? Zowie recalled the products for switch quality issues not for mouse rattling issues. Before you comment or rate a company, please learn its history first. Both Zowie and Logitech. BTW, do you get paid for making these comments which mislead people?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weitz1991*
> 
> Can you buy one and after you experience the same problem then complain? You are not even using the G403 like you mentioned. Yet you are acting like you already used it and had the same issue. And please stop representing others for their opinions. Plus you do not even know if it is the sensor rattling or something else yet you behave as if you are pretty sure it is the sensor. Besides, you do not provide any information on the negative affection (accuracy and performance related) caused by rattling. You are just making assumptions and impressing others with them.


...what did I just read?
I have experienced the problem of rattling scroll wheels with Logitech mice before, it happens on many of their mice not just the G403.
What do you even mean, "representing others for their opinions" ???

*"you do not even know if it is the sensor rattling or something else"*
Nope. I do know. It's the scroll wheel. It's pretty clear.

*"yet you behave as if you are pretty sure it is the sensor"*
....Nope, I don't. It's the scroll wheel.

*"you do not provide any information on the negative affection (accuracy and performance related) caused by rattling"*
It's distracting to listen to, and more so to feel the feeling of loose plastic smashing around the the inside of the mouse.
It doesn't make you play worse, it just makes you never want to use the mouse and get another one that isn't broken.

*"You are just making assumptions and impressing others with them"*
....what am I assuming? How am I impressing others? Is English a new language for you?

I'm so confused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weitz1991*
> 
> You did not even read the announcement, did you? Zowie recalled the products for switch quality issues not for mouse rattling issues. Before you comment or rate a company, please learn its history first. Both Zowie and Logitech. BTW, do you get paid for making these comments which mislead people?


I knew why Zowie made the recall, pretty sure I even said the reason earlier at some point in this topic.
If you're feeling misled, it's probably because of poor comprehension. I've said nothing untrue.

*"Before you comment or rate a company, please learn its history... BTW, do you get paid for making these comments which mislead people?"*


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> On the contrary! It isn't just me.
> 
> They are fixing the product (again, if RJN is to be believed). Your issue was public acknowledgement, in your terms "like Zowie".
> 
> And I never said Logitech didn't have to acknowledge the issue. They don't need a public bulletin for it. In fact all they have to do is fix it. They've done it before and they'll more than likely do it again.
> Zowie told me I can have the same in-release model (aka same one) or a discount on a new one. I chose to sell it.


If Logitech was a decent company right now, I'd be able to ask customer support if the issue has been resolved and get an answer.
I can't.

If they are fixing or have fixed the issue, that's a good thing, seems like something you would want to let people know.
Why is it a good thing that Logitech is refusing to communicate with their customers, and would rather leave them in the dark about their progress or lack thereof?

I want to know before I buy a G403 whether or not the issue has been fixed.
Why would I willingly go ahead and purchase a defective product a company is refusing to acknowledge and fix?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Did Logitech recall all their G100s mice to fix the switch issues on that?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> If Logitech was a decent company right now, I'd be able to ask customer support if the issue has been resolved and get an answer.
> I can't.
> 
> If they are fixing or have fixed the issue, that's a good thing, seems like something you would want to let people know.
> Why is it a good thing that Logitech is refusing to communicate with their customers, and would rather leave them in the dark about their progress or lack thereof?
> 
> I want to know before I buy a G403 whether or not the issue has been fixed.
> Why would I willingly go ahead and purchase a defective product a company is refusing to acknowledge and fix?


Maybe you can go to their forums?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> If Logitech was a decent company right now, I'd be able to ask customer support if the issue has been resolved and get an answer.
> I can't.
> 
> If they are fixing or have fixed the issue, that's a good thing, seems like something you would want to let people know.
> Why is it a good thing that Logitech is refusing to communicate with their customers, and would rather leave them in the dark about their progress or lack thereof?
> 
> I want to know before I buy a G403 whether or not the issue has been fixed.
> Why would I willingly go ahead and purchase a defective product a company is refusing to acknowledge and fix?


If you really want a G403 this badly then you could always buy it and if you end up with a bad sample with lens rattle/wheel rattle or something else just send it back and request a new one/money back.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Maybe you can go to their forums?


Their forums are basically dead, I'm not sure anyone that works at Logitech even looks at them.
https://community.logitech.com/s/

Almost everything is unanswered, many things that are weeks old.
So it's another place you can go to not get Logitech customer support.

On a side note, that forum design is painful.

I emailed them weeks ago at the beginning of September with a basic availability question and they still haven't replied, and probably never will.


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> ...what did I just read?
> I have experienced the problem of rattling scroll wheels with Logitech mice before, it happens on many of their mice not just the G403.
> What do you even mean, "representing others for their opinions" ???
> 
> *"you do not even know if it is the sensor rattling or something else"*
> Nope. I do know. It's the scroll wheel. It's pretty clear.
> 
> *"yet you behave as if you are pretty sure it is the sensor"*
> ....Nope, I don't. It's the scroll wheel.
> 
> *"you do not provide any information on the negative affection (accuracy and performance related) caused by rattling"*
> It's distracting to listen to, and more so to feel the feeling of loose plastic smashing around the the inside of the mouse.
> It doesn't make you play worse, it just makes you never want to use the mouse and get another one that isn't broken.
> 
> *"You are just making assumptions and impressing others with them"*
> ....what am I assuming? How am I impressing others? Is English a new language for you?
> 
> I'm so confused.


Clearly you do not know you are being pedantic.
It's like you hear the engine in your car makes some sounds which some people are not experiencing when running at top speed, yet you are acknowledged that it is not affecting your engine performance at all. You can always go and have your car manufacturer to fix it for you. Same case here as Logitech.

My English is not good because English is my 3rd language. No need to jump up and being critical about it.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> If you really want a G403 this badly then you could always buy it and if you end up with a bad sample with lens rattle/wheel rattle or something else just send it back and request a new one/money back.


With their currently non-existent support, the last thing I want to deal with is trying to return something to them.
If they get G403's into retailers like NCIX which is great in Canada, getting a replacement would be super easy.


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Well, I guess they liked me because I got to choose, got a discount and free mouse feet.
> 
> Other mice with the 3090, that used the 1800 CPI SROM, did the same thing. Even Logitech's G400 did that even though they had a custom SROM.
> Did Logitech recall all their G100s mice to fix the switch issues on that?


Did Zowie recall ec series because the scroll rattles?


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> With their currently non-existent support, the last thing I want to deal with is trying to return something to them.
> If they get G403's into retailers like NCIX which is great in Canada, getting a replacement would be super easy.


You sir seem to know everything about this mouse yet you have no idea what time you can have your own hands on it to see for yourself.
Buy one and use it then tell us what you think, not just repeat what others said about the bad aspects, in the meantime, why didn't you mention what others said about the good aspects? It's not helpful as it's not your own experience with G403.


----------



## Mr moff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> With their currently non-existent support, the last thing I want to deal with is trying to return something to them.
> If they get G403's into retailers like NCIX which is great in Canada, getting a replacement would be super easy.


Ok we know you hate Logitech support. Can you just leave it now and let the thread carry on.


----------



## R4yn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> wait for real?... rip my support ticket then


Yep, they don't even acknowledge it as a problem. I send in a video per mail showcasing the problem as per request and the technician said that it's "normal"...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr moff*
> 
> Ok we know you hate Logitech support. Can you just leave it now and let the thread carry on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> Yep, they don't even acknowledge it as a problem. I send in a video per mail showcasing the problem as per request and the technician said that it's "normal"...


Okay there you go, the thread can carry on to someone getting screwed by Logitech support with a rattling G403.

Goodnight!









Keep letting companies be scumbags guys, my bad for interrupting what you want to be a circlejerk of blind love and appreciation for a company that doesn't care about you.


----------



## xtenglong

I've never had much issue with Logitech RMA'ing any product that wasn't on par. All my friends never had an issue getting a replacement for a broken product within their decently long warranty. Just a waiting game for the return and replacement. Worst rattle I've had was the G502, but that was due to the heavy scroll wheel. Plus, this seems to plague only for some of the early batches, and I'm sure it is not a majority of those mice. Hopefully the batches sent to the US will be rid of most of these issues.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So...does the rattling affect the scrollwheel in any way?

I wanna get a good mouse with a good scroll wheel as the last 2 mice I've had (EVGA Torq X5 and Kone Optical) the scrollwheel goes bad after a couple of months.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> Yep, they don't even acknowledge it as a problem. I send in a video per mail showcasing the problem as per request and the technician said that it's "normal"...


FeelsBadMan I'm still waiting on a reponse, sent a ticket on 13/9/16, kinda weird tbh, I dealt with logitech support a lot in 2012-2014 when I had issues with my G35 headset and they always reponded the next day or 2 days after opening a ticket and they always fixed me up and sent me replacement headsets, hell many of them were without me needing to return my headset, now I have like 4 broken G35's and 2 still working









It would suck if they can't repalce it and tell me to return it, but then I probably have to pay for shipping sending it back and losing money >.> unless they pay for that which I really doubt, then I'd have to buy another and I doubt the discount codes still work, going from 72 euros ( spanish logitech website sigh ) to 52 euros was pretty nice but then still I gotta pray to RNGesus for a good one.

Anyway I'll update when they answer the support ticket, hopefully next week, thankfully I have enough mice to keep me company so I'm not in a hurry to call them but it would be nice if next week they'd respond.


----------



## R4yn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So...does the rattling affect the scrollwheel in any way?
> 
> I wanna get a good mouse with a good scroll wheel as the last 2 mice I've had (EVGA Torq X5 and Kone Optical) the scrollwheel goes bad after a couple of months.


It's performance isn't affected in any way but I always feel and hear that clacking sound after every swipe which is EXTREMELY annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> FeelsBadMan I'm still waiting on a reponse, sent a ticket on 13/9/16, kinda weird tbh, I dealt with logitech support a lot in 2012-2014 when I had issues with my G35 headset and they always reponded the next day or 2 days after opening a ticket and they always fixed me up and sent me replacement headsets, hell many of them were without me needing to return my headset, now I have like 4 broken G35's and 2 still working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would suck if they can't repalce it and tell me to return it, but then I probably have to pay for shipping sending it back and losing money >.> unless they pay for that which I really doubt, then I'd have to buy another and I doubt the discount codes still work, going from 72 euros ( spanish logitech website sigh ) to 52 euros was pretty nice but then still I gotta pray to RNGesus for a good one.
> 
> Anyway I'll update when they answer the support ticket, hopefully next week, thankfully I have enough mice to keep me company so I'm not in a hurry to call them but it would be nice if next week they'd respond.


They do seem to pay for the UPS pickup in Germany atleast, I guess it should be the same everywhere.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So...does the rattling affect the scrollwheel in any way?
> 
> I wanna get a good mouse with a good scroll wheel as the last 2 mice I've had (EVGA Torq X5 and Kone Optical) the scrollwheel goes bad after a couple of months.


Not at all, I can move it just a tiny bit if I want with my finger and I can hear it if I lift and shake the mouse otherwise it's fine.


----------



## MadGear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Same here.


I guess this is the downside of using a mechanical encoder. The DeathAdder uses one as well which is probably why it had the same issue for me. I absolutely don't get the appeal of the mechanical ones (well, I guess they are cheaper) and I honestly wish Logitech would go back to use optical ones again. Logitech always made them sound super loud, but at least they were durable. I already expect this one to fail on me in a couple of months.


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I can't buy one yet because I'm not in Europe, and I can't find anything else released or releasing this year with an EC2-A-like shape.
> 
> I won't be buying one until this issue is fixed anyway, if it ever is.
> Trust me, if there was another 3360 mouse with a shape I liked from a decent company I'd buy that instead right now.
> Yea, that's going so great so far.
> Logitech's support has been pure garbage unless you're in a country where they deem you worthy of live chat or phone calls, they're going weeks without responding to support tickets and emails for many and that's all some regions have.
> Sounds like a blast, getting a rattling mouse and maybe getting a functional replacement in a month or more whenever Logitech feels like doing some customer support for you.


Logitech doesn't take phone sales here in Canada or have I been able to get a chat window to pop up.
However, I got a response within 3 hours via support ticket, and my UPS label was approved in 2 hours.

Shouldn't make sweeping statements like that.
Might be just me, but you seem very anti-Logitech.


----------



## oxidized

Logitech isn't answering to my tickets, i sent them more than 1 almost a week ago now, still no answer. I remember logitech having a far better customer service, what happened...I'll phone them next week, let's see if they answer me this time


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Logitech isn't answering to my tickets, i sent them more than 1 almost a week ago now, still no answer. I remember logitech having a far better customer service, what happened...I'll phone them next week, let's see if they answer me this time


Are you using their support system with an account? I get responses from that in 1-2 days, also helps to register your product's S/N and proof of purchase as well - so they can see that when you send a ticket


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Are you using their support system with an account? I get responses from that in 1-2 days, also helps to register your product's S/N and proof of purchase as well - so they can see that when you send a ticket


I did using my account, with the registered mouse, i don't know about the proof of purchase tho

edit: Do i need to upload the purchase receipt i received as pdf as proof of purchase in the registered mouse warranty section?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> I did using my account, with the registered mouse, i don't know about the proof of purchase tho
> 
> edit: Do i need to upload the purchase receipt i received as pdf as proof of purchase in the registered mouse warranty section?


I always screenshot the receipt and add it as an attachment to proof of purchase or whatever it's called, it helps the representative lookup your order # and such


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I always screenshot the receipt and add it as an attachment to proof of purchase or whatever it's called, it helps the representative lookup your order # and such


I guess it should be the same, i just attached the entire pdf, but i'm also pretty sure it won't make any difference, i'd be happy to be proven wrong tho.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Maybe you can go to their forums?


This is the Logitech forums.


----------



## MasterBash

I pre-ordered both the wired and wireless version with 30% off. Is there an ETA for it to be released in Canada? or US.


----------



## cKwok

^ I sent a ticket to Logitech asking the same question and they said the product releases September 30. I live in Canada btw


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cKwok*
> 
> ^ I sent a ticket to Logitech asking the same question and they said the product releases September 30. I live in Canada btw


Wonder why such a big gap between NA/EU, when it wasn't the case with the G


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I pre-ordered both the wired and wireless version with 30% off. Is there an ETA for it to be released in Canada? or US.


Where'd you get the 30% off?!


----------



## a_ak57

Is September 30 for just the wired version or both? IIRC someone posted how newegg has October 1st listed for the wired and I think November for the wireless.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Is September 30 for just the wired version or both? IIRC someone posted how newegg has October 1st listed for the wired and I think November for the wireless.


It's the same for wired, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826197218


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> 
> It's performance isn't affected in any way but I always feel and hear that clacking sound after every swipe which is EXTREMELY annoying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Not at all, I can move it just a tiny bit if I want with my finger and I can hear it if I lift and shake the mouse otherwise it's fine.


Thanks for the input, I think a little noise won't hurt me however I won't be able to buy it for awhile anyways. Maybe by the time I do buy it logitech will have addressed the issue.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> It's the same for wired, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826197218


I'm not sure what you mean. As it shows in your link, Newegg has the wired version listed as October 1st. Meanwhile they have the wireless version listed for November 3rd which is why I was asking if that Logitech support statement about September 30th referred to both versions.


----------



## Huzzaa

Getting my G403 on monday. Odd that you guys are getting yours so late and Newegg with that 1st October?

Okay..

RE-EDIT: Nope, was correct.


----------



## bgaccord

@huzzaa where do u live? us or uk?


----------



## Huzzaa

Estonia, Eastern Europe, next to Russia.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean. As it shows in your link, Newegg has the wired version listed as October 1st. Meanwhile they have the wireless version listed for November 3rd which is why I was asking if that Logitech support statement about September 30th referred to both versions.


I'm ******ed, misread your post.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Where'd you get the 30% off?!


I am signed to their newsletter, so I receive a 30% code a few times a year. Luckily, I got one in september and although I could not buy the G Pro/G900 with it, it allowed me to order the G403.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I am signed to their newsletter, so I receive a 30% code a few times a year. Luckily, I got one in september and although I could not buy the G Pro/G900 with it, it allowed me to order the G403.


Are these locked to your account? I signed up for it a few weeks ago, haven't gotten any e-mails yet though.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Are these locked to your account? I signed up for it a few weeks ago, haven't gotten any e-mails yet though.


Huh, it doesn't say. However, you only get these codes like 3 times a year so you got to be patient.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Huh, it doesn't say. However, you only get these codes like 3 times a year so you got to be patient.


You could try adding the Logitech G403 to cart via Incognito Mode and see if it accepts the discount code.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> You could try adding the Logitech G403 to cart via Incognito Mode and see if it accepts the discount code.


Ya, problem is that I already used the code, so its invalid even on the account when I am logged on.


----------



## MadGear

I'm a bit concerned about the rattle during scrolling after all. When I scroll up on my wheel, certain steps cause a noticeable rattle. Now I also started to noticed that whenever such a step causes noise, a small shock/vibration goes through the entire mouse which is very easy to feel in the palm. Nothing rattles when shacking the mouse, so I doubt there is anything loose inside. I guess the encoder in my g403 is actually busted. I'll probably RMA this one after all in a month or so.

Why did they even have to use a mechanical encoder? They can't be that much cheaper.


----------



## ncck

I don't think the scroll wheel was changed based on cost - but rather two reasons - their testers prefer it to use for 'jumping' and it can have an LED inside. I have a g pro with a 'non issue' scroll wheel and it feels pretty good. If the 403 uses the same thing and assuming it isn't broken it should be just as nice. A scroll wheel actually registering randomly sounds not good. Hope it is resolved especially before NA release


----------



## jasjeet

The scroll wheel is fine, much better than the G900 imo.
Easy to scroll, silent and enough definition to not be annoying.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Easy to scroll, silent and enough definition to not be annoying.


Everything I look for in a women


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Everything I look for in a women


----------



## MadGear

Well I can obviously only comment on how scrolling feels with my mouse. TBH scrolling down feels nice, but as explained, scrolling up is bad due to the rattling and vibration I get with mine. I'll just RMA it at some point and hopefully get one without this flaw. Either way, I'll probably never learn to love mechanical encoders.


----------



## Soo8

I haven't seen anyone mention this but the encoder used in the G403 and G Pro is a Kailh 9mm one.

I wonder if the wheel would rattle with an Alps encoder with the locking hex hub? Because now the wheel moves back and forth in the hex hub of the encoder in the G403. =/


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone mention this but the encoder used in the G403 and G Pro is a Kailh 9mm one.
> 
> I wonder if the wheel would rattle with an Alps encoder with the locking hex hub? Because now the wheel moves back and forth in the hex hub of the encoder in the G403. =/


I also wish they went with an Alps encoder. Especially after having one recently that operated as intended.

I assume it was Kalilh because they have been using them for various purposes for a while now(e.g. middle scroll buttons, side switches, their office mice).


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> I also wish they went with an Alps encoder. Especially after having one recently that operated as intended.
> 
> I assume it was Kalilh because they have been using them for various purposes for a while now(e.g. middle scroll buttons, side switches, their office mice).


I would have been cool with the release prices of the new Logitech mice if they went with D2F-01F switches and an ALPS 12 or 24 detent encoder.


----------



## Melan

D2F-01F shouldn't be used in gaming mice. D2FC-F-K are more durable.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> D2F-01F shouldn't be used in gaming mice. D2FC-F-K are more durable.


How the Secret lasting?


----------



## Melan

The what?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> The what?


The Ducky Secret has Japanese Omrons and ALPS encoder.

The D2F-01 switches look to have a better design for feedback.


----------



## Melan

You can install them as an end user if they feel more satisfying. I used them too for a year or so without much problems with occasional double clicks later in their life.
As a company, installing 1M rated switches isn't a bright idea.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> You can install them as an end user if they feel more satisfying. I used them too for a year or so without much problems with occasional double clicks later in their life.
> As a company, installing 1M rated switches isn't a bright idea.


Aren't the typical Japanese Omrons 10m and they have other options? I don't remember.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> How the Secret lasting?


How the Strix Claw lasting?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Aren't the typical Japanese Omrons 10m and they have other options? I don't remember.


No, Japanese Omrons are 1M for all D2F series.
https://www.omron.com/ecb/products/pdf/en-d2f.pdf Page 3.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGear*
> 
> Well I can obviously only comment on how scrolling feels with my mouse. TBH scrolling down feels nice, but as explained, scrolling up is bad due to the rattling and vibration I get with mine. I'll just RMA it at some point and hopefully get one without this flaw. Either way, I'll probably never learn to love mechanical encoders.


I have something slightly similar on my G Pro. It's only there sometimes. The wheel makes a rattle noise when changing direction. The way you describe your problem, mine is a lot less worse. It still seems slightly suspicious, seems like exactly the kind of thing that will get worse over time. I also think it wasn't there in the first few days I used the mouse.

What I'm planning is putting a drop of sewing machine oil on the thing when I open the mouse.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> No, Japanese Omrons are 1M for all D2F series.
> https://www.omron.com/ecb/products/pdf/en-d2f.pdf Page 3.


I thought I heard someone say before that you can get different unlisted models if you contact Omron.


----------



## Tarinth

Yesterday i modded my wired version of the G403.
I changed the cable to one from "CeeSA" and got rid of the magnets. I didn't take any pictures because "Ino" has a video of exactly these modifications on his YT channel.

The original cable weights 48g, die "CeeSA" one 28g. The magnets with the screws and metal plate weight 2-3g. The mouse (with a bit of cable) weights about 84g now.

Sadly i damaged one of the feet which is a little scratchy now, so i don't want to game to much with it until i got this fixed. :^(
But i couldn't resist to test it for a bit and i can say that it finally *feels* lighter than the wireless version, while gaming. Since the cable doesn't touch the "ground" with my cable management the lightness of the cable makes the mousemovement feel absolutely glorious. :^)

Conclusion of my first impression (= subject to change):
*Modded G403 wired with "perfect" cable management > stock G403 wireless > stock G403 wired*


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Yesterday i modded my wired version of the G403.
> I changed the cable to one from "CeeSA" and got rid of the magnets. I didn't take any pictures because "Ino" has a video of exactly these modifications on his YT channel.
> 
> The original cable weights 48g, die "CeeSA" one 28g. The magnets with the screws and metal plate weight 2-3g. The mouse (with a bit of cable) weights about 84g now.
> 
> Sadly i damaged one of the feet which is a little scratchy now, so i don't want to game to much with it until i got this fixed. :^(
> But i couldn't resist to test it for a bit and i can say that it finally *feels* lighter than the wireless version, while gaming. Since the cable doesn't touch the "ground" with my cable management the lightness of the cable makes the mousemovement feel absolutely glorious. :^)
> 
> Conclusion of my first impression (= subject to change):
> *Modded G403 wired with "perfect" cable management > stock G403 wireless > stock G403 wired*


Hmm interesting. You think the wireless G403 feels like it weighs less than the wired one when playing? I am kind of torn between the wireless and the wired version. I have been leaning toward the wired version more because of the lower weight, but if you say that the wireless one feels lighter because there is no cable I may have to opt for the wireless version. I'd like to hear your thoughts on the wireless version, weight, balance, responsiveness, and etc. Thanks!


----------



## Tarinth

Just read through my comments for a longer version (with pictures of my cable management).

tl;dr:
*For me with my cable management* the stock wireless (without the weight and without the weightholder) *feels* lighter and better balanced than the stock wired version, while gaming (with 30cm/360). I used both versions quite a while now (and will keep both). For me the difference in feeling from the weight and balance is far to big to feel a difference in responsiveness between the three versions (= G403 wired / G403 wireless with cable plugged in / G403 wireless without cable)...


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Just read through my comments for a longer version (with pictures of my cable management).
> 
> tl;dr:
> *For me with my cable management* the stock wireless (without the weight and without the weightholder) *feels* lighter and better balanced than the stock wired version, while gaming (with 30cm/360). I used both versions quite a while now (and will keep both). For me the difference in feeling from the weight and balance is far to big to feel a difference in responsiveness between the three versions (= G403 wired / G403 wireless with cable plugged in / G403 wireless without cable)...


Btw where does ceesa sell his cables?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> Btw where does ceesa sell his cables?


PM him.


----------



## TheGMT

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfbPWpfD7AV10KKxSn6eG6vix2D7fr7zYtIkUqQPqjlTnBAKg/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Your warranty claim for the G403 Prodigy Wired Gaming Mouse. We regret to inform you that after carefully reviewing the information provided; we have to decline the replacement of your product since this noise isn't caused by a hardware failure. Some G403 mice produce rattling noises when shaken while others do not produce that much noise. Sending a replacement will not guarantee and you'll get a "rattling noise free" mouse.
> 
> If the functionality of your mouse becomes affected please send us a description of the fault and we'll be happy to support you further.


Logitech support after they requested a video of the problem..

Meanwhile i received no ups laber for g pro refund after 5-6 days(they told me in the next 48 hours).

This is the excelent logitech support boys..


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Logitech support after they requested a video of the problem..
> 
> Meanwhile i received no ups laber for g pro refund after 5-6 days(they told me in the next 48 hours).
> 
> This is the excelent logitech support boys..


That's unfortunate I didn't even bother with the RMA and asked for a straight forward return of my G Pro and got a UPS label within 48 hours from the infamous "Melvin B" from Logitech chat support. I'd go and contact them again via chat and for a reason for the hold up. It's almost like you have to fight them just to get any kind of customer service.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> That's unfortunate I didn't even bother with the RMA and asked for a straight forward return of my G Pro and got a UPS label within 48 hours from the infamous "Melvin B" from Logitech chat support. I'd go and contact them again via chat and for a reason for the hold up. It's almost like you have to fight them just to get any kind of customer service.


I decided to be a good guy and RMA my "expensive" g403 than straight up return it(and buy another one cheaper if i wanted), i thought it would be a much easier process for them.. I can't reach them via live chat i always get the "email support" or someting button.

So if you have scroll wheel rattle don't bother with RMA, they don't aknowledge it as problem in customer support, just pray to RNG gods that you get a rattling free unit..


----------



## R4yn0r

Anyone maybe tried to fix that rattling themselves? I don't want to open it up if I have no idea if it's even possible to do myself.


----------



## LunaTiC123

So at this point i should just ask for a refund instead of trying to get a replacement ? since it seems like getting a replacement is pretty much impossible, hopefully they respond to my ticket before the 14 return ends and it's already been a week and no reponse, probably should just call em :/


----------



## R4yn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> So at this point i should just ask for a refund instead of trying to get a replacement ? since it seems like getting a replacement is pretty much impossible, hopefully they respond to my ticket before the 14 return ends and it's already been a week and no reponse, probably should just call em :/


Yes, getting a replacement is impossible unless it's completely broken.


----------



## NovaGOD

Ok then i wasted 14 days(took them a week to answer) recording videos, exchanging replies with "Daniel" from logitech support all for nothing, i should have asked for a refund immediately, nice..









RJN mentioned in his review that this is a problem with the first batch and he is waiting for another one or something like that, apparently this is not the case, scroll wheel rattle is completely fine and not a "problem" according to logitech.


----------



## hasukka

Will there be any problems with the LGS software if I have the two new Logitech mice plugged in together? Anyone have experiences with this?


----------



## R4yn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Will there be any problems with the LGS software if I have the two new Logitech mice plugged in together? Anyone have experiences with this?


Works just fine using the G Pro and G403.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Ok then i wasted 14 days(took them a week to answer) recording videos, exchanging replies with "Daniel" from logitech support all for nothing, i should have asked for a refund immediately, nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RJN mentioned in his review that this is a problem with the first batch and he is waiting for another one or something like that, apparently this is not the case, scroll wheel rattle is completely fine and not a "problem" according to logitech.


I just called Logitech Sweden this morning, explained my problem and he asked around in the office and checked other mice.
He said it might not go under warranty for a replacement so he just said I should return it for a refund. (14 days to return a product and get money back when ordered online here)

He also said that it is much faster to call then make tickets or anything else, since they have a backlog with warranty claims that they are working through.
UPS will come and get the mouse this week.

Now I have no Idea If i wanna gamble and buy another one in the meantime however, If I get the same unlucky mouse button problem I will just.....


----------



## Huzzaa

Compilation video time boys.

I now own G900, G Pro and a G403. I was already extatic, no issues on G 403, until I discovered when shaking it gently that the whole inside is basically loose.

I didn't demonstrate on camera but I pointed out the not so single dot-ish dots on the paint image via the tape test....

Terrible guys. I have no words for this other than back to FK2?, I have 2 FK2s, none of em had issues, it's just the clicks were stiff and I wouldve wanted something else but beyond that, they are perfect.

Logitech, you got some explaining to do or I don't even know anymore. Regarding to the mice, I'm gonna probably wait until local retails stock em up in the store... G403 I'm gonna test for some time but it's defo going back.

By the way, I also forgot to mention that the G403 box came with its corner a bit crushed, which is also visible on the video on 1:51(But I forgot to point out in my hurry and kind of venting situation). Bare note of that.

Link:


----------



## Pa12a

Also contacted German Logitech support by phone, guy told me to wait 5-7 days to get contacted. Considering what other people got, I'm not gonna be too lucky I guess.

What are the odds to fix it by yourself?


----------



## NovaGOD

RJN said he will bring more awareness to this issue if it's confirmed that they won't replace them, great guy i don't get the hate he gets sometimes.









Odds of fixing it by yourself are slim tbh, tried to stuck a piece of tissue covered in electric tape as i did with my g900(different case it was a minor rattle due to hyperscroll) with no luck. I think you need to disassemble the mouse to fix it, maybe @qsxcv can do it and post a tutorial (please







)


----------



## Huzzaa

PS. Estonian Logitech support phone number is still unavailable.

I noticed this problem mid-august.

May that support Rest in peace.


----------



## kevin-L

Is the scroll wheel shaking around the only widespread issue with this mouse?


----------



## frunction

Has anyone co firmed the NA ship date?

Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Demi9OD

My magic 8-ball says 9/26.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Has anyone co firmed the NA ship date?
> 
> Sorry if I missed it.


When the EU's are done beta testing


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> My magic 8-ball says 9/26.
> When the EU's are done beta testing


^^Unfortunately, this is a funny way of saying "Yep. This is true!"
All the vids I've seen so far on YouTube show that the wired versions of the G403 have rattling scroll wheels. My thing is that the G900 has a ratting scroll wheel because it has a free spin feature yet it never really affected my aim or usage at all. We shall see when my wired version of the G403 finally arrives. Usually if I hear some sort of rattle, it's kind of hard to hear it when I have my gaming headphones on


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> Compilation video time boys.
> 
> I now own G900, G Pro and a G403. I was already extatic, no issues on G 403, until I discovered when shaking it gently that the whole inside is basically loose.
> 
> I didn't demonstrate on camera but I pointed out the not so single dot-ish dots on the paint image via the tape test....


G 403's insides are rather complicated. If it's lens rattle it's fixable with electric tape method. However i think they have overall mold/blueprint problems with G403. Probably gonna get fixed in later batches. At least that's what they should do.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> G 403's insides are rather complicated. If it's lens rattle it's fixable with electric tape method. However i think they have overall mold/blueprint problems with G403. Probably gonna get fixed in later batches. At least that's what they should do.


You mean double sided tape instead of electric tape I think.


----------



## NovaGOD

I assume he means double sided tape yes, i fixed my g900 using this method, no lens rattle @12k dpi, shaking the mouse a lot and it didn't move a pixel.







I can confirm that g403's internals are rather complicated, i opened my "good" g403 to see if i could put double sided tape(it has minor lens rattle) and check the scroll wheel(to see what may cause the problem), sadly i couldn't remove it so i put it back together until a tutorial/video or w/e is available.

Removing the scroll wheel on the g900 was a pain as well, at least for someone with no experience in disassembling mice like me.


----------



## Nivity

Getting my G403 tomorrow probably, lets see if it got the sensor/scroll rattle.
Sending back my G pro this week for a refund, buying another one hoping for 2 good mousebuttons.

Seems logitech quality is not what it used to be back in the MX series day.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Yay finally received my G403. First impressions, good. I like the wheel, cable is heavy, soft for a braided cable. clicks are nice and positive, shape is OK. Reminds me of a cross between a EC1, and a Finalmouse Ergo.

Still, while no WMO, I prefer it to the Revel / Sensei types. Slightly pronounced thumb groove, slanted right side... Reminds me why I'm no big fan or 'ergonomic' mice. If they had made it more ambidextrous, it'd been perfect


----------



## Pragmatist

When I brought the issues up and had a civilized conversation about it my posts got removed and no explanation was given to me......
So, I only post positive things about Logitech now on OCN, because they're probably a sponsor or the like.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> When I brought the issues up and had a civilized conversation about it my posts got removed and no explanation was given to me......
> So, I only post positive things about Logitech now on OCN, because they're probably a sponsor or the like.


Doubt it. I've said some pretty critical things about the G900 and G Pro and my opinionated posts still remain. You'll get more jabs from fellow OCN members before a moderator does.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Doubt it. I've said some pretty critical things about the G900 and G Pro and my opinionated posts still remain. You'll get more jabs from fellow OCN members before a moderator does.


Well, I'm glad you haven't had your posts removed. However, I can assure you that 3 or 4 posts of mine were removed.


----------



## ncck

Ah I saw a g403 on UK eBay but someone snatch ed it . Darn the release date is 30 for na which is a Friday which means it probably won't ship until Monday/Tuesday

So first week of October


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ah I saw a g403 on UK eBay but someone snatch ed it . Darn the release date is 30 for na which is a Friday which means it probably won't ship until Monday/Tuesday
> 
> So first week of October


Ah but the release date of the G Pro was Sep. 9th right? Mine was delivered on the 8th. It's possible we'll get them in our hands by the end of next week.


----------



## karod

How can I reach Logitech Support for returning the mouse in Germany?

I already sent my wish to return it via that support form http://support.logitech.com/de_de/edirect#Top
But haven't heard from them yet, there also was no confirmation that my message got transmitted correctly.

I heard about Logitech Chat, but I can't find it.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Ah but the release date of the G Pro was Sep. 9th right? Mine was delivered on the 8th. It's possible we'll get them in our hands by the end of next week.


If they ship earlier, then yeah. But the support chat e-mail for the g pro was accurate - released on the 2nd and started shipping right after - so they say sept 30th is the release it'll probably ship that day or 1-2 business days later

I just want the damn thing already lol


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> Btw where does ceesa sell his cables?


I want one too...


----------



## RealSteelH6

Logitech Support went from best to worst ?.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I want one too...


best is to PM him directly i suppose. otherwise, i have the link to his ordering form (but i don't know if he still uses it). if you want that link you can PM me (or him, of course) because iirc i'm not allowed to post it per OCN rules


----------



## nyshak

Still uses it, I just ordered a cord from him.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> Logitech Support went from best to worst ?.


The support is still good I'd say, the problem is getting in touch with them.

I'm just getting more and more happy with my 403, incredible mouse and while the tiny bit ofwiggle in my scrollwheel is annoying I can deal with it.


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> Logitech Support went from best to worst ?.


Probably dealing with this massive influx of refund requests perhaps?

But on topic.

I cannot deny myself the following.

This shape, fits me like a glove and the mouse is good in that regard. Better than my Pro. I'm really good with the Pro as well but the 403 fits better and also glides better probably due to the way I'm holding it.

I'm probably buying another one? but I am sending this one back as it seems currently that their entire support side of things is working at a snail pace and trying to get around to an agreement with sending things around when you're 3000km+ apart is rather time consuming and it kind of locks the money away too. So the less amount of e-mail movement required, the better it seems to be right now.


----------



## MasterBash

The G403 on the logitech website is no longer on pre-order for NA. There is a "buy now" button.I guess thats a good thing.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> The G403 on the logitech website is no longer on pre-order for NA. There is a "buy now" button.I guess thats a good thing.


Same in the US currently so they should be getting sent out this week.


----------



## a_ak57

I'll actually be pretty miffed if they ship out this week considering logitech still refuses to respond to my requests to cancel an order (changed which version I'm getting).

I really don't understand why canceling a preorder is so incredibly tedious. That stuff is automatic elsewhere, you go into your order and have an option right there. Instead I've had to submit requests that I don't even know they've received because they don't give any indication. And I don't have the ability to refuse the delivery since I'm at work when deliveries take place, not to mention I'm guessing they'll ship the two mice together anyway.


----------



## samsonite727

Its in stock in Amazon.com as well, but it says "Usually ships within 1 or 2 months, that is what it said for the Pro Gaming mouse also. Was wondering if those that pre-ordered the pro gaming mouse from Amazon got it the same time as those that pre-ordered it from Logitech?


----------



## TriviumKM

CeeSa should send Logitech a thank you letter lol


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> CeeSa should send Logitech a thank you letter lol


Yea his side hustle is on right now. Lol


----------



## MasterBash

How much does he sell his cables for? and does he ship to Canada?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> How much does he sell his cables for? and does he ship to Canada?


$10-15 he ships everywhere.


----------



## kevinnz

Hmm.. it appears the wireless one has a 'Buy Now' button too despite the newegg's 11/03/16 dates and it not being available to order on amazon yet.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Just read through my comments for a longer version (with pictures of my cable management).
> 
> tl;dr:
> *For me with my cable management* the stock wireless (without the weight and without the weightholder) *feels* lighter and better balanced than the stock wired version, while gaming (with 30cm/360). I used both versions quite a while now (and will keep both). For me the difference in feeling from the weight and balance is far to big to feel a difference in responsiveness between the three versions (= G403 wired / G403 wireless with cable plugged in / G403 wireless without cable)...


Also didn't you say that you left the door on the wired g403 because it felt front heavy. Wouldn't removing the magnets and the door make it even more front heavy? Unless having the lighter cord makes it feel more even.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> Hmm.. it appears the wireless one has a 'Buy Now' button too despite the newegg's 11/03/16 dates and it not being available to order on amazon yet.


Still says pre order for me


----------



## john88

Just placed an order for 2 wireless, hope it ships soon!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Still says pre order for me


On the logitech site.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> "Your warranty claim for the G403 Prodigy Wired Gaming Mouse. We regret to inform you that after carefully reviewing the information provided; we have to decline the replacement of your product since this noise isn't caused by a hardware failure. Some G403 mice produce rattling noises when shaken while others do not produce that much noise. Sending a replacement will not guarantee and you'll get a "rattling noise free" mouse.
> 
> If the functionality of your mouse becomes affected please send us a description of the fault and we'll be happy to support you further."
> 
> Logitech support after they requested a video of the problem..
> 
> Meanwhile i received no ups laber for g pro refund after 5-6 days(they told me in the next 48 hours).
> 
> This is the excelent logitech support boys..


Well then, I'm never buying anything from Logitech again.

With every post this topic gets, the worse Logitech looks.
Every time I come back there's more complaints.

If Logitech has the best build quality and customer support in the industry, all the other companies must be really scary.
Call up Zowie or SteelSeries customer support and they must tell you to piss off and ship a glitter bomb to your house.
It doesn't get much worse than never responding to customers or taking weeks to do so, just to be told "we're not helping, deal with it and our defective products"

I think I'm witnessing the downfall of a company.
This happens too often. A company establishes themselves as top tier, then suddenly or slowly drop quality in all area's and it takes YEARS for people to notice.
If they can cut costs in QA and customer support without people caring, they will. You can succeed off past reputation for a long time.
Takes a while to lose everyone's trust for some reason when you're a company.

Then when enough people have had it and it starts really hurting Logitech, they'll apologize and revamp everything because they have to not because they want to.
These cycles, so fun...


----------



## frunction

They never answer my ticket and the chat never works. I think I'm done with Logitech.com after this as well. The website, outsourced payment, and bad support are not worth getting it a few days earlier.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Well then, I'm never buying anything from Logitech again.
> 
> With every post this topic gets, the worse Logitech looks.
> Every time I come back there's more complaints.
> 
> If Logitech has the best build quality and customer support in the industry, all the other companies must be really scary.
> Call up Zowie or SteelSeries customer support and they must tell you to piss off and ship a glitter bomb to your house.
> It doesn't get much worse than never responding to customers or taking weeks to do so, just to be told "we're not helping, deal with it and our defective products"
> 
> I think I'm witnessing the downfall of a company.
> This happens too often. A company establishes themselves as top tier, then suddenly or slowly drop quality in all area's and it takes YEARS for people to notice.
> If they can cut costs in QA and customer support without people caring, they will. You can succeed off past reputation for a long time.
> Takes a while to lose everyone's trust for some reason when you're a company.
> 
> Then when enough people have had it and it starts really hurting Logitech, they'll apologize and revamp everything because they have to not because they want to.
> These cycles, so fun...


people with problems tend to post more.... people without any problems see no reason to post other than "got my mouse, works without any issue"

like me... I have no issues at all; no lense rattle, no "mushy" clicks, no mousewheel rattle, nothing. mouse is perfect for me.









Edit: "I think I'm witnessing the downfall of a company." rofl what?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> people with problems tend to post more.... people without any problems see no reason to post other than "got my mouse, works without any issue"
> 
> like me... I have no issues at all; no lense rattle, no "mushy" clicks, no mousewheel rattle, nothing. mouse is perfect for me.


It's nice to get lucky and have a functional mouse, good for you.
Everywhere this mouse is being talked about there are so many complaints about the rattling, customer support, build quality.

Now if you were like so many others who got unlucky and didn't get a perfect mouse, have fun!
Try contacting Logitech support, who will either never reply, or will reply in 2+ weeks.
Then they'll tell you they're going to do nothing for you, have a nice day.

And you're stuck with a broken G403 and have to buy more and more until you happen to get what you have right now, a defect-free G403.

Not every mouse launch is a cluster**** like this, the G Pro went pretty smoothly.
I can't remember the last big mouse release that was this much of a disaster.

It's sad that Logitech is telling their customers to deal with it if they have a defective unit, what kind of a garbage company does that?
It's unbelievable.


----------



## justnvc

I have a slight rattle and yet the mouse performs flawlessly.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> I have a slight rattle and yet the mouse performs flawlessly.


It means you can adapt easily.

Does having a slight mouse wheel rattle and a minor difference in mouse click sounds affect gameplay performance? Others seem to be too sensitive to these nuances.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> It means you can adapt easily.
> 
> Does having a slight mouse wheel rattle and a minor difference in mouse click sounds affect gameplay performance? Others seem to be too sensitive to these nuances.


Having different sounding mouse clicks is kind of unavoidable, as long as the pressure to activate them isn't hugely different it's not that big of a deal, the pressure should be relatively close.
Having loose rattling parts in a large percentage of your mice is a defect somewhere along the manufacturing/assembly line.

As others have said, the rattling is annoying even if you're literally deaf.
The physical feeling of loose poorly assembled plastic smashing around the shell whenever you flick or quickly move the mouse is by far the most annoying part for myself and some others.
This won't be as annoying or distracting to people who play with very high sensitivities, as they don't quickly move the mouse large distances constantly.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It's nice to get lucky and have a functional mouse, good for you.
> Everywhere this mouse is being talked about there are so many complaints about the rattling, customer support, build quality.
> 
> Now if you were like so many others who got unlucky and didn't get a perfect mouse, have fun!
> Try contacting Logitech support, who will either never reply, or will reply in 2+ weeks.
> Then they'll tell you they're going to do nothing for you, have a nice day.
> 
> And you're stuck with a broken G403 and have to buy more and more until you happen to get what you have right now, a defect-free G403.
> 
> Not every mouse launch is a cluster**** like this, the G Pro went pretty smoothly.
> I can't remember the last big mouse release that was this much of a disaster.
> 
> It's sad that Logitech is telling their customers to deal with it if they have a defective unit, what kind of a garbage company does that?
> It's unbelievable.


I've always had a good experience in terms of RMAing stuff from logitech..
They usually reply within 2 days after calling them about the issue.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> I've always had a good experience in terms of RMAing stuff from logitech..
> They usually reply within 2 days after calling them about the issue.


According to Logitech support, you're not allowed to RMA if your G403 rattles, they've said it's not an issue and they aren't going to replace mice with it.
Despite rattling not happening to all G403's, and varying in how bad it is in ones with it, it's apparently 100% intentional and not an issue.
Apparently this manufacturing inconsistency was their plan, not a defect you can RMA for.


----------



## Demi9OD

Canada support must be really bad. I was able to get return shipping labels for two G-Pro within 10 mins of starting chat support because of the stiff M3.


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> According to Logitech support, you're not allowed to RMA if your G403 rattles, they've said it's not an issue and they aren't going to replace mice with it.
> Despite rattling not happening to all G403's, and varying in how bad it is in ones with it, it's apparently 100% intentional and not an issue.
> Apparently this manufacturing inconsistency was their plan, not a defect you can RMA for.


The person who told you this is not correct.

We discovered shortly after shipping a small number of G403s that some of them had a loose scroll wheel. We immediately stopped shipping and implemented a fix for the issue. Customer Care agents have been informed about the issue and given special handling instructions for such cases. Based on the replies to this thread, they have been informed again.

If you have a G403 with a loose scroll wheel, please contact Customer Care. If you have already done so and need further assistance, please PM me your case number and the email address you used so I can escalate the issue.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> The person who told you this is not correct.
> 
> We discovered shortly after shipping a small number of G403s that some of them had a loose scroll wheel. We immediately stopped shipping and implemented a fix for the issue. Customer Care agents have been informed about the issue and given special handling instructions for such cases. Based on the replies to this thread, they have been informed again.
> 
> If you have a G403 with a loose scroll wheel, please contact Customer Care. If you have already done so and need further assistance, please PM me your case number and the email address you used so I can escalate the issue.


Thanks for the update. Does this mean the future ones going to be shipped in North America will be the fixed versions? I'm assuming yes. Can't wait to try it!

Also I saw people saying they had g pro issues - I personally have one without any noticeable flaws.. so not sure if there's an issue with those either. Have a nice day


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> The person who told you this is not correct.
> 
> We discovered shortly after shipping a small number of G403s that some of them had a loose scroll wheel. We immediately stopped shipping and implemented a fix for the issue. Customer Care agents have been informed about the issue and given special handling instructions for such cases. Based on the replies to this thread, they have been informed again.
> 
> If you have a G403 with a loose scroll wheel, please contact Customer Care. If you have already done so and need further assistance, please PM me your case number and the email address you used so I can escalate the issue.


oh my... so there is hope after all!


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> The person who told you this is not correct.
> 
> We discovered shortly after shipping a small number of G403s that some of them had a loose scroll wheel. We immediately stopped shipping and implemented a fix for the issue. Customer Care agents have been informed about the issue and given special handling instructions for such cases. Based on the replies to this thread, they have been informed again.
> 
> If you have a G403 with a loose scroll wheel, please contact Customer Care. If you have already done so and need further assistance, please PM me your case number and the email address you used so I can escalate the issue.


@NovaGOD and @R4yn0r were both refused RMA's on the basis of rattling, they were told it wasn't an issue and that there's no guarantee of getting a replacement without rattle.
They aren't the only ones to experience this.

It took a while, but it's good to finally have an official statement from someone at Logitech.
Your post here could likely be used as a reference for anyone struggling to get an RMA approved, this is proof.


----------



## kevinnz

See Hunched, way to be pessimistic. Logitech is a huge company. There was one misinformed representative who said that the rattling is not an eligible RMA issue and you assume that the whole company is out to get you. If you don't like the mouse, don't buy it. We don't need to hear you bash the product over and over again. People who have issues will post on here. People who do not have issues will not. For all you know it could be like one in thousand or more that have the issue.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> See Hunched, way to be pessimistic. Logitech is a huge company. There was one misinformed representative who said that the rattling is not an eligible RMA issue and you assume that the whole company is out to get you. If you don't like the mouse, don't buy it. We don't need to hear you bash the product over and over again. People who have issues will post on here. People who do not have issues will not. For all you know it could be like one in thousand or more that have the issue.


Oh so all the people being refused RMA's coincidentally happened to get the same one incorrect representative at... with your words, "a huge company"?
Solid theory you got there.

I wouldn't be bashing the mouse if people weren't being refused RMA's with defective rattling G403's, while Logitech sits in silence.
Lets be clear here, the only reason there is an official response, and the only reason "Based on the replies to this thread, they have been informed again." is happening, is because of peoples complaints.

You can't be that naive, to think 1 in 1000 G403's have this issue.
Do you really think Logitech has already sold over 20,000 G403's in only Europe in 18 days?
There's at least 20 people who have said their G403 has rattle in this thread alone, bare minimum. There's even more on Reddit and elsewhere.
You got me laughing.

Also my last post was a positive one, so calm down, don't get all excited.
PM me if you want to let it all out, no need for this really anymore when Logitech has solved it.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> Also didn't you say that you left the door on the wired g403 because it felt front heavy. Wouldn't removing the magnets and the door make it even more front heavy? Unless having the lighter cord makes it feel more even.


Yep, i used the stock G403 with the weightholder but without the weight. And yes, i thought about leaving the magnets in place but decided against it when i saw the 20g weightdifference of the cables. The stressrelieve alone is heavy enough to outweight the weightholder and magnets.
So, now it feels balanced to me. :^)

Btw. got a mail from logitech yesterday about my ordercancel. It's not possible anymore.
I ordered one for the fullprice the first day it was possible and opened a ticket the same day while ordering another one with the coupon codes.
For my faulty unit i still got no UPS label...


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Yep, i used the stock G403 with the weightholder but without the weight. And yes, i thought about leaving the magnets in place but decided against it when i saw the 20g weightdifference of the cables. The stressrelieve alone is heavy enough to outweight the weightholder and magnets.
> So, now it feels balanced to me. :^)
> 
> Btw. got a mail from logitech yesterday about my ordercancel. It's not possible anymore.
> I ordered one for the fullprice the first day it was possible and opened a ticket the same day while ordering another one with the coupon codes.
> For my faulty unit i still got no UPS label...


Ah, that's interesting. I might go that route when I get mine then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Maximillion

Welp, guess I'll be waiting until Amazon gets the G403 to get one. No way in heck do I want to deal with a possible Logi RMA (no offense).


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> Ah, that's interesting. I might go that route when I get mine then. Thanks for the info!


I highly recommend either getting the wireless or modding the wired version.
You're welcome. :^)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> Welp, guess I'll be waiting until Amazon gets the G403 to get one. No way in heck do I want to deal with a possible Logi RMA (no offense).


Yeah, without coupon code(s) i recommend to wait.


----------



## Sencha

Mine was from second batch in the UK and can confirm everything is rock solid and tight. Not a hint of rattle anywhere!

Cpate it seems that while Logitech policy is decent still your CS dept are seriously having problems. Clearly the cuts aren't worth it any longer so I suggest passing that on to however it concerns. I put a return request 10 days ago now, asked 5 times for shipping label or return address. 5 times I've been promised and 5 times nothing has come through. In the end I just sold on ebay as my time isn't free. That sort of service level will only hurt Logitech long term. An update regarding this department would be nice as well. Otherwise its going to be hard for anyone on here to recommend using you guys direct.

PS thanks for the best mouse ever <3


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I wouldn't be bashing the mouse if people weren't being refused RMA's


Yeah that's another one of your problems.

"The mouse is terrible!"

Why?

"The RMA didn't go in!"

Most illogical.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Yeah that's another one of your problems.
> 
> "The mouse is terrible!"
> 
> Why?
> 
> "The RMA didn't go in!"
> 
> Most illogical.


well let me quote him
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I think I'm witnessing the downfall of a company.


just ignore him, there is not much logic coming from him... he cries because a few people are having a faulty product, even after logitech staff posted(after that misunderstanding) that they should rma he still keeps on crying

maybe a mod should clean up these last dozen posts







... don't understand the logitech hate train


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Mine was from second batch in the UK and can confirm everything is rock solid and tight. Not a hint of rattle anywhere!


It would be nice to know that there is something written on the box or on the mouse that it's from a newer batch kinda like what Samsung has done with their new Note 7 phones.


----------



## NovaGOD

Just an update, today i received an automated eimail(after being refused RMA):
Quote:


> This Automated Notification is to let you know our Return Center has received your RMA package and released your replacement for shipping.


@CPate pulled some strings??









Hope everything goes smoothly and i'll receive one that has no rattle, i really like this mouse, its my daily driver now and it will likely be for a long time that's why i wanted to keep both of them(i'll tear appart one, debraid cable/use paracord, put hyperglides etc. and one under warranty for backup in case something goes wrong).









So it seems logitech aknowledged the issue and they are fixing it which is great news.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> It would be nice to know that there is something written on the box or on the mouse that it's from a newer batch kinda like what Samsung has done with their new Note 7 phones.


I can check the boxes when i return from work, you can probably tell the batch from the S/N or something.


----------



## Nivity

So I got my G403.
No sensor rattle (mouse makes a sound when shaking but still no sensor rattle)
M1,M2 buttons perfect.

HOWEVER, the rear sidebutton is like broken, feels like it slightly loose so sometimes when you press it it feels like Im tilting the whole button and I have to re-press it in another spot.

Dno what its with me and bad buttons.
M1 crap on G pro, 1 side button crap on G403.

Already tired of this, It's worse then Panel lottery when buying monitors.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> It would be nice to know that there is something written on the box or on the mouse that it's from a newer batch kinda like what Samsung has done with their new Note 7 phones.


My friend also ordered after me and got a rock solid one so make of that what you will. But it does seem like that's what's being sent out for UK now.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So I got my G403.
> No sensor rattle (mouse makes a sound when shaking but still no sensor rattle)
> M1,M2 buttons perfect.
> 
> HOWEVER, the rear sidebutton is like broken, feels like it slightly loose so sometimes when you press it it feels like Im tilting the whole button and I have to re-press it in another spot.
> 
> Dno what its with me and bad buttons.
> M1 crap on G pro, 1 side button crap on G403.
> 
> Already tired of this, It's worse then Panel lottery when buying monitors.


I feel your pain. As much as I love Logitech mice, the QC issues for some can be glaring. For me, it was my 1st G900 where the wireless connectivity was defective, multiple G303s regarding sensor rattle, my 1st G Pro having a double click issue with M2, etc. and to top it all off, Logitech's customer service is atrocious (they FINALLY emailed me back 3 friggin' weeks later regarding the refund ticket I submitted to them. THREE WEEKS!).

I re-submitted my preorder for the G403 but I'm a little hesitant now since my non-OCN friends who bought this mouse are experiencing the same issues. So it's not just people who chime in on these forums, that's for sure.


----------



## Nivity

Well, here is my G403. Made a video so I can submit it to logitech support.
Sometimes the Sidebutton feels ok, most times it does not.
It also feels sometimes like Im dragging the whole button with me when it sticks to my thumb


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Well, here is my G403. Made a video so I can submit it to logitech support.
> Sometimes the Sidebutton feels ok, most times it does not.
> It also feels sometimes like Im dragging the whole button with me when it sticks to my thumb


That sucks









I don't know what's gotten into logitech, i don't remember it being so bad, i mean the last mouse i bought from them was a G500s which was a terrible mouse, but i don't remember having problems at all, and also the customer service replaced the whole mouse when it broke down, a year later, not even asking to return the broken one, and they replied within a few days.
I've been waiting for almost 2 weeks for a response now, and i'm getting a little impatient, also i don't understand this "preorder period" when the actual product comes out months later, because seriously i can't find the mouse nowhere else but their website, same goes for the G pro


----------



## NovaGOD

Logitech support requires the S/N on the mouse itself(not the one on the box) to be present on the video also a handwritten note of your case number, i'm just informing you because you'll probably need to record another video.


----------



## Longasc

Just got it, my first impressions:

+ Great palm shape, place for three fingers on top of the mouse or two fingers and ring and pinky finger resting on the right side. No rough edges.
+ Great M1+M2 click
+ Good rubberized sides, good feeling
+ Big and good positioned side buttons
+ The compartment for the extra weight makes no noise when shaking or moving quickly.
+ Glides nicely, like the shape of the two feet.

Well, it also has that Logitech sensor PMW366 or so, precision is exactly like the G303 and similar mice using it. But no sensor rattle/wobble.









0 Middle button a bit harder to press than I am used to from the G303, this might be because its new.

- Side buttons making strange noise when clicking, rear button sticks to the thumb and is a little loose, making a noise
- WHEEL making annoying noise when scrolling upwards, very silent, almost without noise scrolling down. Also felt its wobbling and off a bit. Think I can get used to this, but this could have been totally avoided IMO.
- Regarding the wheel, i liked the G402/G303 wheel design the most, the tyre/indentation wheel might glow, but its not as practical and feeling as good.

Regarding the wheel noise: It's way more silent than my G303 even when scrolling up, just inconsistent: down - next to no sound, up: quite some noise.

The new Logitech Gaming Software insisted on installing "Overwolf" which I didn't need.

Cord felt ok to me, usually never had issue with mouse cords so are not a proper source for such concerns.

Edit: After several hours, the mouse wheel is now smoother and less noisy scrolling up. <3.
Love the shape. Like the G400/MX518 series, round and firm like. Like... well.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Logitech support requires the S/N on the mouse itself(not the one on the box) to be present on the video also a handwritten note of your case number, i'm just informing you because you'll probably need to record another video.


How do they recognize if the S/N is from the box and not from the mouse? Aren't those supposed to be the same?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> How do they recognize if the S/N is from the box and not from the mouse? Aren't those supposed to be the same?


You need to show the S/N on the mouse itself on the video and then demonstrate the problem, so i guess they only care about the S/N on the mouse. It's not the same for me on all my logitech mice (g pro included), only the first half of the S/N is the same or something like that.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> How do they recognize if the S/N is from the box and not from the mouse? Aren't those supposed to be the same?


Nope. Not all the time. It's as if any 'ol box nearby is used and they package the mouse in them. I noticed that when I returned my 1st G900. The box had a S/N that was completely different than what was on the mouse. This isn't the only company that does this. My BenQ Zowie mice are the same where the S/N on the box isn't synonymous to the S/N on the mouse itself.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Logitech support requires the S/N on the mouse itself(not the one on the box) to be present on the video also a handwritten note of your case number, i'm just informing you because you'll probably need to record another video.


Logitech Sweden does not really care about that








I made the video and made a warranty support ticket, and then called the Swedish logitech support number.
Gave the supporticket number so he could watch the video.

And then he asked if I wanted a new one or a refund.

Went for refund, I will wait until they come out in the store now and try and get a working one.

At least Logitech Sweden support seems to handle it easy.
Just called em both times now and they handled it, now I gotta wait for 2x UPS pickups for the G403 and G pro and wait ages before I get a refund I guess


----------



## a_ak57

Well, my orders are now listed as "in process" rather than "submitted" which means the mice should be shipping soon.


----------



## Tarinth

I updated my cable management:


Spoiler: Posted it in the Best mouse Bungee thread



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> In an area of 45x50 cm the cable doesn't touch the ground. The spring starts moving at the very edge of the mentioned area.
> The only reason for using springs instead of a stiff material is because a spring absorbs the cable movement when swiping, so you don't feel any of it. Since the "CeeSA cable" is so light it really feels wireless (i prefered the wireless version of the G403 before the mod, since i got both).
> 
> Ofc i wouldn't have bought these two bungees (Razer one and Zowie one) just to do that - i had them and thought about trying this. I would have just bought two springs with the right length and stiffness and mounted it to to my speakerstand...






And i got MX500 replacement feet (dunno which brand), since i damaged one of the original feet while modding:


I decided to leave the adhesive from the old feet to avoid scratching if the replacement feet wouldn't be thick enoug and to get rid of the drag from the sensor foot if they were the same thickness. I used all 5 of them because they are so tiny. The glide is a little bit better than before, but i can't tell if the middle foot is still touching the pad yet.
Will try with and without surface tuning to see if i can tell any difference...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Already tired of this, It's worse then Panel lottery when buying monitors.


I agree. I've went through 4 monitors when I wanted to buy 1.
Mice I've tested 4 and refuse to even buy the rest to test it as I have tried them in showrooms about another 6-10+.

Most mice I bought had quality issues either due to flawed design (Zowie EC, Mionix Naos, Gigabyte XM, SteelSeries Rival) or bad production quality (Zowie, Gigabyte, Mionix, ...) alone with some having firmware issues that kill the mouse, yes looking at you Gigabyte.

Seems like Logitech while improving the design and getting rid of the sharp crap they've been releasing so far is not much better quality wise yet either. Which is a shame along with not releasing a large mouse at all and only releasing small and a medium one for teen sized hands.


----------



## xtenglong

It might be a bug on the site, but Logitech's US website is listing the G403 wired and wireless version available to buy


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> It might be a bug on the site, but Logitech's US website is listing the G403 wired and wireless version available to buy


Good catch, decent chance it might ship out this week. My order says 'boxed shipment'


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Well, here is my G403. Made a video so I can submit it to logitech support.
> Sometimes the Sidebutton feels ok, most times it does not.
> It also feels sometimes like Im dragging the whole button with me when it sticks to my thumb


Mine has a similar issue.

The M5 is shaking the entire insides of the mouse when i click it.

Rolling the wheel forward makes a slightly bumpier note on the mouse too but I didn't regard to anything until now.

Hmm.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> I updated my cable management:
> 
> And i got MX500 replacement feet (dunno which brand), since i damaged one of the original feet while modding:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave the adhesive from the old feet to avoid scratching if the replacement feet wouldn't be thick enoug and to get rid of the drag from the sensor foot if they were the same thickness. I used all 5 of them because they are so tiny. The glide is a little bit better than before, but i can't tell if the middle foot is still touching the pad yet.
> Will try with and without surface tuning to see if i can tell any difference...


I also put mx1 hyperglides on mine,



Glide is much better but i can feel a "scratch" on my artisan zero when pressing down the mouse with enough force (for example when spraying on csgo). It's a good solution until hotlines or corepads become available.

Also I received a UPS shippment confirmation for my RMA request, things are rolling.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I also put mx1 hyperglides on mine,
> 
> 
> 
> Glide is much better but i can feel a "scratch" on my artisan zero when pressing down the mouse with enough force (for example when spraying on csgo). It's a good solution until hotlines or corepads become available.
> 
> Also I received a UPS shippment confirmation for my RMA request, things are rolling.


What was the issue with the stock mousefeet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Good catch, decent chance it might ship out this week. My order says 'boxed shipment'


Fakkkkkkk, was hoping it would be on Amazon at the same time for free two-day shipping, Logitech charges $14 for 2-3 day shipping


----------



## zeroarmada

Just got my tracking number and shipping confirmation for my G403, live in California.

Letsss goooooo.


----------



## bgaccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroarmada*
> 
> Just got my tracking number and shipping confirmation for my G403, live in California.
> 
> Letsss goooooo.


Same here


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I also put mx1 hyperglides on mine,
> 
> 
> 
> Glide is much better but i can feel a "scratch" on my artisan zero when pressing down the mouse with enough force (for example when spraying on csgo). It's a good solution until hotlines or corepads become available.
> 
> Also I received a UPS shippment confirmation for my RMA request, things are rolling.


Hotline games has a DIY set as well, but how does one cut it with rounded edges? Sandpaper it after the cut?


----------



## discoprince

woo just got my shipment confirmation, hers to hoping its as flawless as my gpro


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> Hotline games has a DIY set as well, but how does one cut it with rounded edges? Sandpaper it after the cut?


Use a hole punch









Seriously. One face will have smoothed edges and the other will be rough.


----------



## Nivity

Played some with the mouse today, Going to return it for refund for the bad sidebutton so thought might as well try it more.
I do play more consistent with it then G pro, but I still feel its to full/bulky for my hand. It feels a little like a big blob.

The weight feels amazing, it kinda feels perfect without the weight. And feels much lighter then my KPM even with the same weight.

Still not sure if I wanna give either one another go or not after both gets refunded, or keep playing with my KPM, that does have very minor sensor rattle. But its so small it just moves a pixel when throwing it in paint.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> What was the issue with the stock mousefeet?


They didn't glide that well on my artisan zero plus i wanted to open the mouse.







There is no real issue with the mouse feet don't worry.


----------



## ncck

Got my tracking... crap might have to buy that hayate otsu sooner than expected ;D

Will be selling my g pro... keep an eye out on a certain subforum


----------



## samsonite727

Has anyone bought this mouse from amazon.com and has it been shipped?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsonite727*
> 
> Has anyone bought this mouse from amazon.com and has it been shipped?


No it's not released on amazon (in US) it won't be available until October 1st or so? and the g pro should be available on 9/23-9/25 on amazon


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Got my tracking... crap might have to buy that hayate otsu sooner than expected ;D
> 
> Will be selling my g pro... keep an eye out on a certain subforum


Soooooo you are playing solidly with the G pro correct?

But you are gonna sell it before you even get hands on the 403?

Edit:& without getting a good grasp if you like the 403 more?


----------



## kevinnz

Shipment confirmation to mass, hype!


----------



## Soo8

Things done:
1. Debraided the cable
2. Installed D2F-01F for the main buttons
3. Fixed the rattling scroll wheel
4. Made some mousefeet as I split the original ones in half while taking them off


The unbraided cable is way softer and more pliable than the G303 unbraided cable. Better than a Zowie cable while in use if you ask me.

I have some questions to Logitech about the mouse feet. They are made from a thin strip of PTFE, then some kind of foam and then double sided tape. Why is it not just made from pure PTFE? Does the foam dampen the impact when using the mouse on hard surfaces? Or is it just cost savings?


----------



## Tarinth

I changed the amount and position of the feet and got rid of the middle foot:

It "wobbled" before, now it's fine.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Things done:
> [...]
> 3. Fixed the rattling scroll wheel
> [...]


What was causing the rattle? Was it simple to fix and obvious after looking at it?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> I changed the amount and position of the feet and got rid of the middle foot:
> 
> It "wobbled" before, now it's fine.


Any reason on removing the center feet?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> Any reason on removing the center feet?


Thought it's the reason for the "wobble". Not sure if it was part of it because i changed the amount and position of the other feet at the same time. But it sure glides better without the center foot!


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Things done:
> 2. Installed D2F-01F for the main buttons


Is this an easy process for someone that doesn't have previous experience with soldering? Clicks are completely fine for me but i wouldn't mind japanese omrons if the installation is easy.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Things done:
> 1. Debraided the cable
> 2. Installed D2F-01F for the main buttons
> 3. Fixed the rattling scroll wheel
> 4. Made some mousefeet as I split the original ones in half while taking them off
> 
> The unbraided cable is way softer and more pliable than the G303 unbraided cable. Better than a Zowie cable while in use if you ask me.
> 
> I have some questions to Logitech about the mouse feet. They are made from a thin strip of PTFE, then some kind of foam and then double sided tape. Why is it not just made from pure PTFE? Does the foam dampen the impact when using the mouse on hard surfaces? Or is it just cost savings?


How did you make the feet and with what?


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Is this an easy process for someone that doesn't have previous experience with soldering? Clicks are completely fine for me but i wouldn't mind japanese omrons if the installation is easy.


I would say there is more danger to lift the solder pad off of the little pcbs than on other mice. I would still recommend to find some old pcb with pre installed components and practice desoldering them. Installing components is easy but desoldering requires a bit more experience with soldering.

And these installed 01Fs are a bit touchy and sensitive to the pressure of your finger in the G403 while in use. Not by much but definitely noticeable.

@popups

sheet of 0.5mm ptfe
sheet of 3M 300LSE
knife
multiple grit sandpaper
toothpaste
rag
patience
Takes about 40min-1h to do a complex set.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Soooooo you are playing solidly with the G pro correct?
> 
> But you are gonna sell it before you even get hands on the 403?
> 
> Edit:& without getting a good grasp if you like the 403 more?


Yes I am playing solidly with it, and the thread hasn't been created yet - but like I said keep an eye out and it will pop up soon


----------



## xtenglong

Just received my shipping information. Hope I get it sometime this week.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Just received my shipping information. Hope I get it sometime this week.


you will get it on or before friday


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Yes I am playing solidly with it, and the thread hasn't been created yet - but like I said keep an eye out and it will pop up soon


I am questioning why. I don't need a g pro. I have one.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> you will get it on or before friday


With standard shipping even? Don't they ship from California?


----------



## hslayer

I didnt get my tracking number yet. is it just me?


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> I didnt get my tracking number yet. is it just me?


You're not refreshing hard enough.


----------



## tedhill

does anyone else have a problem with the lightning staying in color cycling mode after waking up the PC?


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> According to Logitech support, you're not allowed to RMA if your G403 rattles, they've said it's not an issue and they aren't going to replace mice with it.
> Despite rattling not happening to all G403's, and varying in how bad it is in ones with it, it's apparently 100% intentional and not an issue.
> Apparently this manufacturing inconsistency was their plan, not a defect you can RMA for.


Is this canada logitech support?

I heard NA Logitech RMA support is the best out of all the other places. I've rmaed a G303 with rattling and they sent me a new one.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedhill*
> 
> does anyone else have a problem with the lightning staying in color cycling mode after waking up the PC?


The check box to disable this is hidden in the settings window that opens when you click on the gear icon in the bottom right of the Logitech software.


----------



## tedhill

ty for the tip but it was already unchecked, seems like a bug, leds switch to my settings when manually opening LGS. Can't find anyone else complaining about it on google though


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> With standard shipping even? Don't they ship from California?


Ships from Memphis TN to people in NY - no idea where it dispatches for others

@phiz - dimensions, specifically width/height


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ships from Memphis TN to people in NY - no idea where it dispatches for others
> 
> @phiz - dimensions, specifically width/height


Really? Thought Logitech was in California. I'm in NJ, so I guess Express Shipping isn't really necessary then. Someone told me of a way to get free express shipping on Logitech's site, but I couldn't get it to work


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Yeah that's another one of your problems.
> 
> "The mouse is terrible!"
> 
> Why?
> 
> "The RMA didn't go in!"
> 
> Most illogical.


The mouse was terrible, and it seems Logitech agreed, which is why they're now making them not terrible.
They were refusing to help people that already bought terrible, broken, defective G403's. Now it looks like that has changed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodymight*
> 
> just ignore him, there is not much logic coming from him... he cries because a few people are having a faulty product, even after logitech staff posted(after that misunderstanding) that they should rma he still keeps on crying


I literally said it's nice that Logitech is doing the right thing and has solved the issue after they posted here officially.
Work on your reading comprehension.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Is this canada logitech support?
> 
> I heard NA Logitech RMA support is the best out of all the other places. I've rmaed a G303 with rattling and they sent me a new one.


No this was happening to people in EU.
Still though, Canada has no live chat support and they never reply to emails. So that's not so great.


----------



## nodicaL

I got my shipment notice from My UPS at 2pm EST today.
It'll be here by end of day tomorrow!

YAY free air shipping for Canadians.
I guess the inflated CAD prices include express shipping.

I'm really looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## equlix

S H I P M E N T H Y P E


----------



## RaleighStClair

US here, just ordered the wireless version from the Logi website. Going to test if I can tell a difference in the wireless tech from my wired BenQ EC1A.

If the wireless is really as good as I have heard (G900) then I may finally be free of annoying wires on mice.


----------



## Arc0s

I got my shipping confirmation today wohoo. I've been using the G pro but it's a bit too narrow for me, hopefully I'll like the G403.


----------



## ImJLu

Shipping label created but not shipped yet. Can't wait, hope express shipping is fast to the Bay Area.


----------



## Sigtyr

Finally, the wait will be over soon. My precious...


----------



## agsz

Does anyone know how to get the free express shipping? Apparently there's a way for a free code for it or something, by switching tabs @ checkout?


----------



## MasterBash

Got my shipping confirmation too! yay


----------



## Demi9OD

The wired version is now sold out on Logitech.com. Sorry to say but I am waiting on NA orders to arrive see if the rattle is fixed.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> The wired version is now sold out on Logitech.com. Sorry to say but I am waiting on NA orders to arrive see if the rattle is fixed.


Well Cpate said that they noticed the issue and fixed all of them before sending more out. So I assume they would have halted the orders as well and fixed it before they went out no?


----------



## ImJLu

Origin scan just completed in Memphis, but it's scheduled for delivery in Northern California tomorrow. Sub-24 hour delivery? Not bad.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> Origin scan just completed in Memphis, but it's scheduled for delivery in Northern California tomorrow. Sub-24 hour delivery? Not bad.


If you used express it should be coming tomorrow in most areas, for regular shipping it should be coming thursday to friday - certain areas may have to wait until monday


----------



## cKwok

I live in Canada and for the shipping shipping option there was only "Air Service." Well it comes tomorrow if everything goes smoothly. I'm surprised it ships so fast


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> If you used express it should be coming tomorrow in most areas, for regular shipping it should be coming thursday to friday - certain areas may have to wait until monday


Next Tuesday for me. feelsbadman


----------



## Arc0s

Thursday for me using standard shipping. ?


----------



## MasterBash

Same, its supposed to come tomorrow for me too and I am in Canada, thats... quite fast.


----------



## LunaTiC123

So I finally got a response from logitech ( CPate probably helped ) and they are gonna pick up my g403 and give me a new one







also showed a pic of the double sticker with the one under being cut open, and even the support guy said that's odd :/ meh anyway I'm happy that's sorted out, thankfully I have plenty of mice so I didn't really mind the 9 days and next few waiting for them to send me a new one.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The mouse was terrible, and it seems Logitech agreed, which is why they're now making them not terrible.
> They were refusing to help people that already bought terrible, broken, defective G403's. Now it looks like that has changed.


Yes it's absolutely terrible, the sensor is awful. It weighs a metric tonne and you can't even use it because the scrollwheel is slightly loose and rattles if you shake the mouse violently....

Seriously chill out, it's a minor flaw that logitech has promised to remedy.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> I would say there is more danger to lift the solder pad off of the little pcbs than on other mice. I would still recommend to find some old pcb with pre installed components and practice desoldering them. Installing components is easy but desoldering requires a bit more experience with soldering.
> 
> And these installed 01Fs are a bit touchy and sensitive to the pressure of your finger in the G403 while in use. Not by much but definitely noticeable.


Damn i want 01Fs but desoldering especially on g403 sounds tricky, also i don't have the equipment to do it yet and it probably costs a lot to get quality soldering/desoldering tools.







I might buy some switches from ebay and try my best thought.


----------



## Melan

I did it with $20 soldering iron. Nothing hard. Just need to make sure you don't overheat new switches when soldering them in.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> you will get it on or before friday


yeah mines arrivig friday, cant wait.

what can i expect from the wired version as far as QC goes? mouse wheel rattle, bad mouse feet? anything else?


----------



## crzg

The MX518 fits me like a glove, how does the G403 shape compare to it? Any screens or descriptions are appreciated !


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> The MX518 fits me like a glove, how does the G403 shape compare to it? Any screens or descriptions are appreciated !


I also would like to know this, I'm a big g400 fan


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Yes it's absolutely terrible, the sensor is awful. It weighs a metric tonne and you can't even use it because the scrollwheel is slightly loose and rattles if you shake the mouse violently....
> 
> Seriously chill out, it's a minor flaw that logitech has promised to remedy.


You can tell where he is coming from. The fact that Sir Hunched does not even realize he is being pedantic is beyond me. Every post of his in this thread only mentions the negative aspects of the mouse, yet he refuses to bring up any positive one. Plus the fact that he even has not bought the mouse, the G403 actually, while he talks as if he owns it already. He explains it as it is himself trying to stand up for those people who have got rattling issues. I laughed out loud, sorry. People do not solve problems just by repeating and exaggerating the problems, people solve them by getting hands on it. But this Sir Hunched believes that he is helping people out by simply hearing from those real users and then repeat and exaggerate it.


----------



## tedhill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Things done:
> 1. Debraided the cable
> 2. Installed D2F-01F for the main buttons
> 3. Fixed the rattling scroll wheel
> 4. Made some mousefeet as I split the original ones in half while taking them off
> 
> 
> The unbraided cable is way softer and more pliable than the G303 unbraided cable. Better than a Zowie cable while in use if you ask me.
> 
> I have some questions to Logitech about the mouse feet. They are made from a thin strip of PTFE, then some kind of foam and then double sided tape. Why is it not just made from pure PTFE? Does the foam dampen the impact when using the mouse on hard surfaces? Or is it just cost savings?


I was wondering how did you debraid the cable? Did you swap it for a non-braided cable entirely or did you remove the braid from the existing one? I would love to have my G403 without the braid D:


----------



## Pa12a

My new G403 is gonna be on the way soon, thanks Logitech!


----------



## nodicaL

UPS is fast! Package went from Louisville, KY to Mount Hope, ON in 1:15.

Shipment hype is real!
I bought two of them just in case on of them has a defect.


----------



## frunction

we back in blog mode fam


----------



## xtenglong

I can't wait to read about all the delivered G403's before mine arrives


----------



## ncck

@Ted you just remove the braid, easier said than done however









Personally I think it was an awful idea to do the braided, it offers nothing besides being a pain in the butt.. whatever


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> The MX518 fits me like a glove, how does the G403 shape compare to it? Any screens or descriptions are appreciated !


I second this, lifetime mx518/g400s user here strongly considering moving to the g403

Also, does anyone know when these mice might hit store shelves in the states, or when they might start shipping from Amazon?


----------



## Watsyurdeal

I get mine tomorrow, super stoked


----------



## ncck

I'm curious if this one will glide really bad on the G-SR as well, hopefully not cause I don't want to buy another mousepad


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'm curious if this one will glide really bad on the G-SR as well, hopefully not cause I don't want to buy another mousepad


Modern Logitech mice never seem to glide well to me. Always slow and scratchy.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> @Ted you just remove the braid, easier said than done however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think it was an awful idea to do the braided, it offers nothing besides being a pain in the butt.. whatever


The braid is probably a requirement after the whole G400 cable debacle with at least me getting 3 extra G400's I think. Not good for business when the cables break on an otherwise perfectly fine unit.

All I need for this mouse now is better glides, hard to go back to standard after being used to hyperglides for so long.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

G400 cable breaks? Turns out strain relief works wonders. Woops.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Modern Logitech mice never seem to glide well to me. Always slow and scratchy.


I changed mousepads and with the g pro feet it glides fine on some, and terrible on others. I'm curious since this mouse will probably have a decent amount of users if any good third party skates will arise. As for rounded skates I've only seen hyperglide make those - hotline and such seem to make sharply cut skates but I am curious if they will round these ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> The braid is probably a requirement after the whole G400 cable debacle with at least me getting 3 extra G400's I think. Not good for business when the cables break on an otherwise perfectly fine unit.
> 
> All I need for this mouse now is better glides, hard to go back to standard after being used to hyperglides for so long.


Yeah but I think that was for another reason? Zowie uses lightweight rubber with a small strain relief on the outside and it never seems to break - still one of the best stock cables I've used. From what I've seen people who debraid aren't having any issues.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> The MX518 fits me like a glove, how does the G403 shape compare to it? Any screens or descriptions are appreciated !


I'd say its not really like it at all. Its closer to 3.0 shaped mice. Have you tried the EC1? it feels closer to that. Its lovely, buy one


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I'd say its not really like it at all. Its closer to 3.0 shaped mice. Have you tried the EC1? it feels closer to that. Its lovely, buy one


Interesting. The only reason I got an EC1-A was to try an alternative to the DeathAdder that I was using for over 3yrs. I actually found the EC1-A to feel a lot bulkier to grip than the DA. Is the G403 similar or nearly identical to the grip shape/feel of the EC1-A?


----------



## kevin-L

Has anyone found hyperglides that fit in the mousefeet grooves of the g403 yet?


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Interesting. The only reason I got an EC1-A was to try an alternative to the DeathAdder that I was using for over 3yrs. I actually found the EC1-A to feel a lot bulkier to grip than the DA. Is the G403 similar or nearly identical to the grip shape/feel of the EC1-A?


Couldn't get to grips (literally) with the EC1-A. G403 is not so bad. I'm even less self-conscious with it than the Sensei-like mice I used before. Still wished it was ambi though.


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I'd say its not really like it at all. Its closer to 3.0 shaped mice. Have you tried the EC1? it feels closer to that. Its lovely, buy one


I never tried the EC1-A because the EC2-A was a nightmare mouse for me in every aspect








I grew up with MX510(later 518) and the deathadder 3g. Around 10 years of online gaming with those 2 shapes.

Nowadays i find the deathadder slightly too bulky while i found an old mx510 and its still the perfect shape. I just cant get used to it again because of the low maxspeed. This is why im highly interested in the G403.

I tried the 3.0 for a short time but it felt like a worse DA to me. Really prefer the MX518 shape over 3.0 & DA.
Would you say the G402 shape is closer to 518 than the G403?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> I never tried the EC1-A because the EC2-A was a nightmare mouse for me in every aspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with MX510(later 518) and the deathadder 3g. Around 10 years of online gaming with those 2 shapes.
> 
> Nowadays i find the deathadder slightly too bulky while i found an old mx510 and its still the perfect shape. I just cant get used to it again because of the low maxspeed. This is why in highly interested in the G403.


Nightmare in what ways?

The Ec1 is much closer to the DA and MX dimensions wise, so it is much more in your lane than the ec2.


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Nightmare in what ways?
> 
> The Ec1 is much closer to the DA and MX dimensions wise, so it is much more in your lane than the ec2.


Nightmare in terms of coating, 3310 zowie implementation, weight distribution and scrollwheel. Zowie mice are not made for me.

I know EC1 is close to DA but I couldn't bother trying it out after EC2-A


----------



## oxidized

Couldn't resist, phoned logitech support, and asked for a refund, let's wait for UPS to come and pick it up.
I'd rather pay it full or close, price, and get a brand new one, with intact seals, and no flaws, than paying it 25% less and receive what i received, surely.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> Nightmare in terms of coating, 3310 zowie implementation, weight distribution and scrollwheel. Zowie mice are not made for me.
> 
> I know EC1 is close to DA but I couldn't bother trying it out after EC2-A


Don't get the weight distribution issue but the rest I can understand.


----------



## ImJLu

me irl


----------



## cr0wnest

Finally decided to drop the bomb on the wired G403. To my surprise, I really like this more than my old G502 so far! Tracking and responsiveness are pretty much the same, but thats expected since they have the same sensor. However the shape feels somewhat more refined, I think its due to the slightly higher hump towards the back of the palm which was lacking in the G502. The G403 is more "rounded" in the hands, more suited for my hybrid grip, though leaning more towards palm grip I'd say. The "lightness" feels very welcoming too, for the record, I use my G502 without any weights, and I have the 10g weight added to the G403, and even so it feels almost feather light coming from the G502. But I like this change, its in the sweet spot.

The side thumb buttons are not as accessible as the G502, probably the only real con about this mouse for me. But I am getting used to it. I would also like to point out that my mouse does not seem to have any defects with the scroll wheel. There is absolutely ZERO rattling when shaking the mouse hard, nothing from the scroll wheel or any of the buttons. It feels more solidly built than the G502. My concern now would be the rubber grips on the sides, those will probably turn sticky after some time.


----------



## overgot

I don't think i've seen it here and if i missed it, i'm sorry, but can someone tell me the width at grip level?

By grip level i mean on the bottom (below the side bottons on the left and on the same spot on the right).

I ask this because although the pro official specs are 62mm, because of the steep \ / shape it turned out to be way too narrow where i grab it.
On the rocket jump ninja review he said was about 60mm, so i'm looking for confirmation because that's the bare minimum for my grip or my hand starts to cramp really bad.

I'm considering the G403 because posts here say it's closer to ime 3.0 than mx518/G400s. For me the 3.0 shape is very comfortable, the mx not so much. I just need to know the width.

Also, i don't mind the wheel rattle (had an alcor and the wheel seemed loose, it wobbled from one side to the other, i can live with it) but is there any chance i can get an already fixed unit or that isn't going to happen? People here seem to be receiving already opened packages, i would also like to receive a new unit, since i'm buying a new mouse


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> I don't think i've seen it here and if i missed it, i'm sorry, but can someone tell me the width at grip level?
> 
> By grip level i mean on the bottom (below the side bottons on the left and on the same spot on the right).
> 
> I ask this because although the pro official specs are 62mm, because of the steep \ / shape it turned out to be way too narrow where i grab it.
> On the rocket jump ninja review he said was about 60mm, so i'm looking for confirmation because that's the bare minimum for my grip or my hand starts to cramp really bad.
> 
> I'm considering the G403 because posts here say it's closer to ime 3.0 than mx518/G400s. For me the 3.0 shape is very comfortable, the mx not so much. I just need to know the width.
> 
> Also, i don't mind the wheel rattle (had an alcor and the wheel seemed loose, it wobbled from one side to the other, i can live with it) but is there any chance i can get an already fixed unit or that isn't going to happen? People here seem to be receiving already opened packages, i would also like to receive a new unit, since i'm buying a new mouse


EDIT: my fault you said the pro specs. Yea the G403 is 68mm wide though so it should be better for your grip.


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> EDIT: my fault you said the pro specs. Yea the G403 is 68mm wide though so it should be better for your grip.


That is at the widest point, i'm looking for confirmation at grip level


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> That is at the widest point, i'm looking for confirmation at grip level


About 64-65mm


----------



## overgot

Thanks









I said here i would avoid buying directly from logitech but it's the cheapest place i can find


----------



## Poopsticker

Anyone know if Amazon will get batches with/without the rattling?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> Anyone know if Amazon will get batches with/without the rattling?


I think that depends on where you live.


----------



## Poopsticker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I think that depends on where you live.


US here, "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months"


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> US here, "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months"


Amazon is usually conservative with their estimates. My EC1-A had a 1-2 months estimate and out of nowhere, I got it in less than a week. It makes sense for Amazon to play it safe. Then again, that would thwart off those in purchasing the item.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

My 403 has arrived, i got both cause Logitech didn't cancel in time.

Let's just start simple. Shape wise, this is more comfortable than the DA has ever been for my hand & i used that for 5 years. To be quite honest, i'm surprisingly shocked at how comfortable it is in hand.

The mouse is light & no issues are present of the mouse being 'front heavy' as some have said. I'll get to test that more when i get a good chance to play with it later. I have basketball practice soon so i will play afterwards. Buttons again are solid & consistent. Scroll wheel gets the job done with no rattling as reported by others. Side buttons are well placed & take much less to actuate that the EC series.

Cable is again as we know the braided. I will see if i hate it(which i'm sure i'll be fine like with the Pro & 303). Or i can just say screw it and use the wireless. If not i'll pitch it(the wireless) to someone for $100 even & i'll pay the shipping.

The mouse(now that i have it in hand) is simply a shot at the EC & DA. Boy oh Boy did they nail it. ****ing Logitech man.

Edit:Said screw it and ran some games anyway, tracking is solid(as expected). Easy to move around & flick. Great in the hand when playing.

I put my hand on the Ec2-A comparing quite often. Everything shape wise on the 403 is more pronounced if that makes sense.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The mouse(now that i have it in hand) is simply a shot at the EC & DA. Boy oh Boy did they nail it. ****ing Logitech man.


Yeah man they did!


----------



## SEJB

They nailed it disgustingly well, I felt a DA and EC-1 today and my the clicks are awful compared to this.


----------



## ImJLu

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE


----------



## sixxxxxx

In the US, also received my G403 today.

Lot to like so far but the cable is ridiculously thick compared to other mice with braided cables and is noticeably more stiff. Also my M1 and M2 are pretty damn light which is a bit annoying but I'm sure is something I can get used to over time. Seems like the new fad is to have incredibly sensitive mouse buttons which is a bit of a head scratcher particularly on ergo mice where you're going to have palm grippers that put a lot of weight on the buttons.


----------



## ImJLu

Hmm, something's rattling in there, but it doesn't bother me that much, so I doubt I'm going to do anything about it.


----------



## agsz

How long was standard shipping for those in the Tri-State Area?


----------



## SynergyCB

Sorry if this has been answered, but how does this feel compared to the EC2 or EC1? I currently use the EC2 and Im interested in this mouse.


----------



## saelz8

I'm in the US and just got home from work. I took it out the box and I could actually feel the scroll wheel rattle while taking it out of the plastic housing. Haha.

The rattle is bad. It's so bad the wheel is actually shifting horizontally to either side and when you scroll down or up you can feel the friction from that movement. That's too bad. It's a great shape.


----------



## ImJLu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> I'm in the US and just got home from work. I took it out the box and I could actually feel the scroll wheel rattle while taking it out of the plastic housing. Haha.
> 
> The rattle is bad. It's so bad the wheel is actually shifting horizontally to either side and when you scroll down or up you can feel the friction from that movement. That's too bad. It's a great shape.


Guess it's inconsistent, because mine only audibly rattles if I shake it like I'm trying to give it an abortion. Can't see the scroll wheel rattling at all. Might want to hit up Logitech.


----------



## dulteX

Received mine today and have played with it for a couple hours. Very comfortable shape, my pinky and ring finger doesn't hurt like it does with the g pro. Mouse doesn't feel front heavy for me without the weight when in game but when I hold it up from the middle it does tilt forward.

This mouse hasn't disappointed me so far and I really appreciate the EU beta testers because mine doesn't have any rattle what so ever ?


----------



## Demi9OD

Guess I'll just keep on keeping on with this Revel then.


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> I'm in the US and just got home from work. I took it out the box and I could actually feel the scroll wheel rattle while taking it out of the plastic housing. Haha.
> 
> The rattle is bad. It's so bad the wheel is actually shifting horizontally to either side and when you scroll down or up you can feel the friction from that movement. That's too bad. It's a great shape.


Pretty interesting that both gpro and g403 have bad wheels for totally different reasons. Maybe it's a low priority feature for someone at Logitech and they ignored it? If the project manager for both mice never used a scroll wheel in his life, that'd be pretty funny.


----------



## Longasc

I used a G303 before. With the G403 my hand feels like in a spa.









Only gripe is the slight noise when scrolling up. It's noiseless when scrolling down. It's not quite the rattle some describe, I would say that's faulty, even if Logitech has no problem with that.
Middle/Wheel button got better after some clicks, now no longer hard to click anymore.

What got worse is the coating, I see where my index finger and thumb are on it after only a day of heavy use. But nowhere as bad as my Castor e.g..

Best palm shape of any mouse I ever had, very comfortable for 2 fingers or 3 fingers on top, very comfortable right and left side. Nice buttocks. Cannot stop touching it.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> My 403 has arrived, i got both cause Logitech didn't cancel in time.
> 
> Let's just start simple. Shape wise, this is more comfortable than the DA has ever been for my hand & i used that for 5 years. To be quite honest, i'm surprisingly shocked at how comfortable it is in hand.


Sooooo, since we're both 'veterans' of DeathAdders (ha ha), how are the M1 and M2 buttons for the G403? One thing that never happened for me when using an EC1-A was the risk of accidentally triggering off a round (and with the DeathAdder, the M1/M2 buttons were light, but not too light where I accidentally actuated the switches). If the G403's M1/M2 are as light as my previous G Pro, I may not want to dive into this purchase. My DeathAdder's M1/M2 buttons were light, but they weren't as uber light as my previous G Pro. How do they feel in-game?


----------



## espgodson

i like the shape they should have used t he same g pro wheel and the the sensor placement is funky when i move right to left i start looking up. i had the same issue with the rival but opposite it would start moving down. ~_~


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but how does this feel compared to the EC2 or EC1? I currently use the EC2 and Im interested in this mouse.


To be honest they feel quite quite similar. The ec2 is just more straight foreward with the shape, the 403 is more pronounced with the shape, such as in the back of the mouse it sits higher. Which is noticeable in the hand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Sooooo, since we're both 'veterans' of DeathAdders (ha ha), how are the M1 and M2 buttons for the G403? One thing that never happened for me when using an EC1-A was the risk of accidentally triggering off a round (and with the DeathAdder, the M1/M2 buttons were light, but not too light where I accidentally actuated the switches). If the G403's M1/M2 are as light as my previous G Pro, I may not want to dive into this purchase. My DeathAdder's M1/M2 buttons were light, but they weren't as uber light as my previous G Pro. How do they feel in-game?


You'll enjoy the buttons as long as YOU don't get a faulty copy. Lol

They feel great in game, no complaints whatsoever with any of the buttons. No accidental clicks. Not as loud as the pro clicks.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> i like the shape they should have used t he same g pro wheel and the the sensor placement is funky when i move right to left i start looking up. i had the same issue with the rival but opposite it would start moving down. ~_~


You adjust to that easily, it's just sensor position and shape. I used to use the rival for 1 year and could aim it perfectly. Can't wait for the 403 tomorrow just need to find the perfect mouse pad to pair it with.. if all I have feel weird I'll grab that new hayate cause I know it works fairly well but I just want to like the g-sr I'm trying so hard to lol...


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You adjust to that easily, it's just sensor position and shape. I used to use the rival for 1 year and could aim it perfectly. Can't wait for the 403 tomorrow just need to find the perfect mouse pad to pair it with.. if all I have feel weird I'll grab that new hayate cause I know it works fairly well but I just want to like the g-sr I'm trying so hard to lol...


Join the club. I've refrained from going back to the QcK Heavy, but most likely will soon enough.

Just ordered my G403, and it was sold out right after, so hopefully my order isn't delayed


----------



## dulteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You adjust to that easily, it's just sensor position and shape. I used to use the rival for 1 year and could aim it perfectly. Can't wait for the 403 tomorrow just need to find the perfect mouse pad to pair it with.. if all I have feel weird I'll grab that new hayate cause I know it works fairly well but I just want to like the g-sr I'm trying so hard to lol...


Which hayate are u talking about? Got a link?


----------



## equlix

This shape is really good. Like really, really good. I was expecting it to be comfortable* (*if I hold the mouse this specific way it's perfect*) but either tight or relaxed, fingertip or palm or even full palm it just sort of fits in the hand. I'm a happy camper so far


----------



## MasterBash

I received mine but I did not have time to play with it yet. However, if its as good as people say, I see no reason to even try out the G900 to see if its better or not.


----------



## Tarinth

After 3 weeks, 5 mails and 2 phone calls i finally got my UPS label.
Now the waiting for a refund begins...

For the new G403 wired users: get rid of this abomination of a cable asap! :^)


----------



## MasterBash

I dunno why Logitech can't make thin cables. I had my DA2013 for years and my DA Chroma for a few months, both have much better cables than Logitech's latest offerings. If Razer can and other companies too, why cant Logitech? You don't hear about those companies having cable problems, so I don't buy that as a reason. Sure, Logitech had problems with the G400 cables, but I don't think they had to make it 3 times as thick. I think a stress relief alone might've done the trick.

The G502 cable is "ok". The G302/G303 cable is truly bad. I don't know about the G403 yet, as I haven't opened it to play with it, but if its the same thing...

I don't even know what to say about that anymore...


----------



## Tarinth

Logitech wants you to buy their wireless mice (which are awesome). At least that's how it appears to me... ;^)


----------



## Nivity

Still waiting for UPS to call about pickup, so tried the G403 more.
Had it for about a week now and played with it.

The weight feels very good, not to heavy not to light, feels lighter then G pro because of the bigger size.
The shape does not work for me, the fight side is so bulky I get pain in my fingers.

In the end it's just to bulky for me, length is perfect, just wish it was thinner for my hands, because I cannot use it for long before I get some pain in my pinky and ringfinger.
It does feel better then G pro in the terms of more relaxed position, but then I start to use it and the pain starts.
Same pain I get with bigger mice like DA,G400 etc.

KPM size seems to be the "max" for my hands when going ergonomic, G403 is quite a lot bigger then that.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longasc*
> 
> What got worse is the coating, I see where my index finger and thumb are on it after only a day of heavy use. But nowhere as bad as my Castor e.g..


It shows fat very well but whipe it off and you can see nothing.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Anyone else having issues with M1 and M2 being too sensitive? When swiping quickly I will frequently misclick M1 and occasionally M2. I've also noticed if I put a lot of pressure on M1 without actuating the switch and quickly release that the button (on the shell to be clear, not the actual switch of course) will rattle a little bit.

Also for those who have used the G900 and G403, how do the mouse buttons compare? Are the G900's buttons stiffer? The same?


----------



## ImJLu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with M1 and M2 being too sensitive? When swiping quickly I will frequently misclick M1 and occasionally M2. I've also noticed if I put a lot of pressure on M1 without actuating the switch and quickly release that the button (on the shell to be clear, not the actual switch of course) will rattle a little bit.
> 
> Also for those who have used the G900 and G403, how do the mouse buttons compare? Are the G900's buttons stiffer? The same?


Not having this issue, although I prefer light clicks and find Zowies basically unusable because of that.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> Also for those who have used the G900 and G403, how do the mouse buttons compare? Are the G900's buttons stiffer? The same?


I had the G900 long before the G403. In my mind it was about the same stiffness, but the G900 buttons wobble - i didn't like that...


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> Also for those who have used the G900 and G403, how do the mouse buttons compare? Are the G900's buttons stiffer? The same?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the G900 long before the G403. In my mind it was about the same stiffness, but the G900 buttons wobble - i didn't like that...
Click to expand...

You mean the M1 and M2's?

Mine are fine and have been rock solid, just the way I like my switches. If you've got them wobbling, do an RMA and have it replaced as soon as possible.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> You mean the M1 and M2's?
> 
> Mine are fine and have been rock solid, just the way I like my switches. If you've got them wobbling, do an RMA and have it replaced as soon as possible.


Yes.
You don't seem to understand what i wrote.

I had the G900, i sent it back because i didn't like it - that was a long time ago.
The technique used in the G900 for M1 and M2 is the reason they wobble. Maybe "wobble" is just the false word to describe it. The buttons can slightly move sideways which just bothered me. The button technique is different on the G403 and G Pro!


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Sooooo, since we're both 'veterans' of DeathAdders (ha ha), how are the M1 and M2 buttons for the G403? One thing that never happened for me when using an EC1-A was the risk of accidentally triggering off a round (and with the DeathAdder, the M1/M2 buttons were light, but not too light where I accidentally actuated the switches). If the G403's M1/M2 are as light as my previous G Pro, I may not want to dive into this purchase. My DeathAdder's M1/M2 buttons were light, but they weren't as uber light as my previous G Pro. How do they feel in-game?


I'm a little heavy handed and find DA/ec1 a little too light. These are a little stiffer but only very slightly. They are very well balanced to me.


----------



## vanir1337

Got my G403 today. Amazing mouse, except from that scroll wheel wobble...


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> You'll enjoy the buttons as long as YOU don't get a faulty copy. Lol
> 
> They feel great in game, no complaints whatsoever with any of the buttons. No accidental clicks. Not as loud as the pro clicks.


Ain't that the sad truth (re: faulty copies). Don't get me started on my luck with GPUs and CPUs (ohhhh, the Silicon Lottery, I tell ya - lol).

I'm beginning to wonder if the M1/M2 and side button issues for all Logitech mice revolve around a random crap shoot. Of all the Logitech gaming mice forums here on OCN, despite the reputation of having very low click latency, the most frequently noted aspect of any of the Logitech mice lately (at least with the Prodigy lineup and the G Pro) have revolved around how light or stiff the buttons are. I wonder why that is. At least with Zowie mice, you know what kind of clicks you are going to get. With Logitech the switches are either perfect or horribly light & there seems to be a QC issue with the switches (to go along with shoddy customer support)


----------



## Uryftw

Greetings,

I'm new in this forum. I've been following it for a while now. I am from Spain, and I bought a Logitech G403 last friday through Logitech's store.

The thing is, *my mouse has, apparently, sensor rattle.* Not to mention that the packaging was pretty dumb, and it came absolutely destroyed by UPS (the box was an absolute mess, I've pics of it).

So, my brand new G403, even though it was no mouse wheel rattle, comes with SENSOR rattle, that is bugging me A LOT more, because I'm a semiprofessional player of LoL / and casual CS:GO player, and *my Zowie EC1-A running at 400 DPI goes much faster than my G403.*

Any steps on how to contact their support and ask for a replacement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uryftw*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I'm new in this forum. I've been following it for a while now. I am from Spain, and I bought a Logitech G403 last friday through Logitech's store.
> 
> The thing is, *my mouse has, apparently, sensor rattle.* Not to mention that the packaging was pretty dumb, and it came absolutely destroyed by UPS (the box was an absolute mess, I've pics of it).
> 
> So, my brand new G403, even though it was no mouse wheel rattle, comes with SENSOR rattle, that is bugging me A LOT more, because I'm a semiprofessional player of LoL / and casual CS:GO player, and *my Zowie EC1-A running at 400 DPI goes much faster than my G403.*
> 
> Any steps on how to contact their support and ask for a replacement?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you bought it from Logitech directly, you are better off getting a FULL REFUND. Because if you say it's defective, they'll want you to provide a video of the issue (I'm not kidding) and it's like you need to hire a "mouse attorney" to get your facts straight just to submit a claim with Logitech. And submitting the support ticket is only the FIRST thing you'll need to do. You'll need to wait for a reply back (which took 4 weeks for me). My suggestions based off my experience in returning anything I bought directly from Logitech is:

1) Try to get a hold of a rep via their online chat. Any chat button you see on their site (even if it's just for sales), click on it
2) Ask for a full REFUND and RETURN.
3) Purchase another one and try Amazon or a retailer instead.


----------



## a_ak57

Wait, Logitech requires you to submit a video to get things RMAed these days? I'm guessing people abused their previously liberal RMA policy. Though even that wouldn't explain why their customer support is so slow and generally unhelpful these days. Tried contacting them for probably 2 weeks trying to cancel one of my orders and they shipped it out and now I'll have to hope I can refuse the delivery.


----------



## SEJB

You sure it has sensor rattle? You might be the first person with a 403 having sensor rattle then.


----------



## Uryftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> You sure it has sensor rattle? You might be the first person with a 403 having sensor rattle then.


I'm not 100% sure, and I am no electronical expert, so I won't open it to check out for stuff. But this night, I swear that I'm going to examinate it with even more detail.


----------



## SEJB

Tape something hard and let it go into rest mode before you try it.


----------



## Hasunet

Has anyone from the US received their mouse yet?, I keep trying to use the G900 but my hand cramps and I end up going back to the EC1-A







. The G Pro is just too small ;_;


----------



## JustinSane

Got my wireless version yesterday and I really like it. Only problem I seem to be having is the top/bottom of the mouse appears to be scrapping my pad







. If I move the mouse up and down I can really feel it scraping. I can run my finger on the top edge of the bottom and it feels a bit more sharp then the rest of the mouse. Anyone else experience this with theirs?

It's the top right corner of the bottom that appears to be scraping. It looks like where the mouse was molded together might be sticking out a little too much.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Wait, Logitech requires you to submit a video to get things RMAed these days? I'm guessing people abused their previously liberal RMA policy. Though even that wouldn't explain why their customer support is so slow and generally unhelpful these days. Tried contacting them for probably 2 weeks trying to cancel one of my orders and they shipped it out and now I'll have to hope I can refuse the delivery.


Maybe like 10 years ago, when I had to replacement my MX510 through logitech support, all they needed was the serial number and what was wrong with it. They sent me a new MX518, didn't even bother to have me send back the MX510. Their customer service was excellent. I do see how it's possible that people abused that.


----------



## Uryftw

To be honest, I never had problems buying gaming gear online so far... this is the first time I have to send back something, and I've bought many many things so far...

Anyway, is there any way of getting one of those chats you mentioned? I believe that in their spanish website, all I can do is "send a ticket"... wish me well


----------



## Tarinth

For me it took 3 weeks, 5 mails and 2 calls until i got the UPS label *but i didn't have to sent a video of the fault*...


----------



## R4yn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> For me it took 3 weeks, 5 mails and 2 calls until i got the UPS label *but i didn't have to sent a video of the fault*...


Their support seems to be very inconsistent from one country to another.


----------



## fatmario

any one have picture comparison side by side for g402 and g403 next to each other ?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4yn0r*
> Their support seems to be very inconsistent from one country to another.


Yup, seems like it.
But it's slow everywhere! :^)


----------



## Uryftw

Am I the only one who got it delivered by UPS, and the mouse came in a DESTROYED paperboard box? Even the Logitech box is damaged. Should I also tell Logitech about this?

I am not sure about how the package was handled, but the box literally looks like it came from war. full of hits every here and there.


----------



## m0uz

Yep, my G Pro box was squashed when they delivered it. The poor animal survived it, though


----------



## nodicaL

My initial thoughts on the G403 was that it felt weird, but not bad. I've been using ambidextrous mice for about 2 years straight so using a ergo mouse is just a weird feeling.

Had problems adjusting where my ring and pinky finger should rest, etc.

After 3 hours of intense gaming I've started to become accustomed to its shape and just love it.

Only problem I've had with th G Pro is the inconsistent grip I've used from the start of the day towards the end. I had to keep my mind on my grip so my aim wouldn't be off.

I feel like because the G403 fills in my 20 x 10.5 hand, I have have more consistent grip throughout the gaming session.

Performance is still top notch, because of the sensor.

Speaking of the sensor, its position threw my aim off for awhile and my overall accuracy on McCree went down 5% during the start.

My crits / min is still top 2% on McCree so I think the G403 is going to be my daily driver.
The G Pro is just as good but I'm sometimes inconsistent because of the grip.


----------



## tedhill

I also had a damaged box (UPS delivery), in fact the front mouse foot has a feelable dent in it. Btw removed the braid from the 403 cable with a box cutter so it's like a Zowie cable now (perhaps a bit lighter even) and during swipes the mouse feels much more nimble, a definite recommendation.


----------



## xtenglong

Just received my G403. Box came in undamaged, but I have pretty terrible scroll wheel wobble. I can feel it when I swipe side to side on my pad. Time to start the replacement process


----------



## m0uz

Too many of these things have scroll wheel issues. Not really a huge complaint from me, although I don't own a G403. I'm just glad Logi have reduced their spaceship influences to 'a wee bit pointy, but not too pointy'


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uryftw*
> 
> Am I the only one who got it delivered by UPS, and the mouse came in a DESTROYED paperboard box? Even the Logitech box is damaged. Should I also tell Logitech about this?
> 
> I am not sure about how the package was handled, but the box literally looks like it came from war. full of hits every here and there.


That's what a lot of careless processing would do.


----------



## xtenglong

Registered my product and gave them a call. Support was pretty effortless and I should be getting a shipping label within the next day or two.


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Just received my G403. Box came in undamaged, but I have pretty terrible scroll wheel wobble. I can feel it when I swipe side to side on my pad. Time to start the replacement process


Did you receive tracking number or it just showed up?


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> Did you receive tracking number or it just showed up?


Yeah, I received a tracking number when they sent it out.


----------



## Bdonedge

What's the click latency on this mouse?


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJLu*
> 
> Not having this issue, although I prefer light clicks and find Zowies basically unusable because of that.


Seeing other responses seems to indicate the buttons are supposed to be really light which is unfortunate since I'm liking everything else aside from the cable. With that said my M1 definitely feels a bit loose though. When lifting the mouse upright I can move the button itself up and down a bit and sometimes lifting my finger off the button causes it to rattle. I'd really rather not have to deal with an exchange or refund but I suppose I'll wait and see if I can get used to the buttons.

I'd honestly be willing to spend a fair bit of extra money for a G403 with stiffer buttons but oh well.

edit: I've also noticed I have some sort of rattle unrelated to the buttons. Holding down M1 + M2 + M3 along with both side buttons produces some sort of rattling noise.


----------



## nodicaL

My G403 also rattles with all buttons held down. I don't think it affects performance so I'm just going to ignore it.

I bought two G403s and one of them had a mushy & light M1 while the M2 was light.

My other one is perfect except for the rattles when I'm shaking it vigorously.
The buttons have the same actuation feeling and they're as stiff as my G303.

Both of my mice rattles so I don't think the NA version has the supposedly updated QC that CPate has spoken about.


----------



## CobraPlissken

i had to register myself here to sent some of my thoughts.

First i guess logitech is terrible at support and QA/QC.

I got one g403 of first batch i guess, germany (eu) and its all fine but the mousewheel rattle i had from the beginning. 2Weeks now i have sent a support ticket but noone replayed
and somehow i cant enter the chat because pop up blocker would be activ but i dont have one or turned it off







.

I have seen someone actualy fixed the scrollwheel and sensorrattle?

I think if its easy to fix i would prefer to fix it by myself then replace it with a new mouse, because even if u got told the "new batch" is fixed, i dont believe logitech, unless i see a proof.
I mean why would they fix it after maybe 1000 mice sent out?

So i think they all have this problem whatever logitech says, you got a chance to get one without rattles or maybe it will start after 1-2weeks.
Beside that i have no other issue, maybe some minor sensor rattle but atm it works fine with that.

So if anyone did a fix and want to share some information how? i would like to know that







.

Thx in advance and sry for all the negativ talk about logitech but i think they made a really superb mouse but with some serious QA issues, like they did before on so much mice. They dont learn a thing.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> What's the click latency on this mouse?


Low enough that it's literally not worth measuring

About destroyed boxes my g pro came in the worst cardboard box I've ever seen. It's like every person who touched it decided to play a game of ultimate frisbee with the box


----------



## agsz

Don't think I've seen this mentioned in here; can you adjust lift off distance on the G403? And how is the default lift off distance compared to the DeathAdder 2013/Chroma?


----------



## Longasc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Don't think I've seen this mentioned in here; can you adjust lift off distance on the G403? And how is the default lift off distance compared to the DeathAdder 2013/Chroma?


It's lower than 1mm, and no, you cannot change it. But the mouse can analyze your mousepad, called "surface tuning", but that's a rather indirect way of trying to change the LOD.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longasc*
> 
> It's lower than 1mm, and no, you cannot change it. But the mouse can analyze your mousepad, called "surface tuning", but that's a rather indirect way of trying to change the LOD.


1mm?? Fak I thought Zowie's 1.5mm LoD default was low..


----------



## drewno

Can somebody run surface tuning with mouse on CDs to check if LOD can be a little higher?


----------



## agsz

Logitech G403 on Amazon will be in-stock on September 29th, for anyone interested since Logitech.com is out of stock since last night @ 10PM EST.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Logitech G403 on Amazon will be in-stock on September 29th, for anyone interested since Logitech.com is out of stock since last night @ 10PM EST.


The date changes every few days. It said the 20th a few days ago.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> Can somebody run surface tuning with mouse on CDs to check if LOD can be a little higher?


it can't.


----------



## ncck

Ok Just plugged mine in

Box didn't come damaged this time (phew) mouse is in tact, my scroll wheel does make noise if I shake it - but I'll see if it accidentally register and stuff like that - if it doesn't then I'll keep it.. doesn't glide very well on the G-SR only a tad bit better than the g pro but the cable doesn't help there either

I love the rubber side grips.. I'll be back after some gaming!


----------



## michaeldrk

Clicks all feel amazing and mine doesn't have any issues with the scroll wheel, but the mouse feet are somewhat scratchy like said before. And I would've preferred if there wasn't a gap between the side buttons but oh well.

The tracking feels weird since I've always used bigger mice but hopefully I'll get used to it


----------



## cKwok

I just received mine. Scroll wheel does not rattle when I shake the mouse but it moves a bit when I wiggle it. Side buttons are crisp and m1/m2 are light (click more easily than the g303, short travel time). Weight distribution being front heavy is somewhat noticeable but humans can adapt. Rubber grip is nice, and the overall feel of the mouse is solid.

Impression:
Coming from the Deathadder, EC2-A, G303, the G403 is an interesting shape. The EC2-A feels like long slim pebble while the g403 feels like a fat assed Deathadder. The back of the mouse presses "into" the middle of my palm rather than "resting" on the back of it with my g303/ec2. My initial feelings are that although it is comfortable, having a hump filling the entirety of my palm is a bit tiring. Also my pinpoint accuracy got a bit worse due to the mouse having a wider front.
G303 = / \ G403= \ |

I use a hybrid Palm grip. I feel the EC2 size/shape is more manageable "for me" but it takes time to get used to a new shape (will be easier than the g303 lol)


----------



## a_ak57

Got mine in today, basically no rattle on the wheel. Only a slight amount of rattle if I shake it side to side really fast and really hard, excessive enough that other mice probably rattle too. Otherwise when doing hard swipes and shaking it in a normal manner I don't hear anything. Wireless version btw, it's possible that the rattle is more prominent on the wired version.

As for quick impressions I'm actually surprised at how much I like it. I wasn't sure that I'd like the shape a ton but it's actually comfy on first use which is a rarity for me. Side buttons have a little pretravel but given that I've been using an IME3.0 LE for a while it's not something I really notice. M1 and M2 feel good, scroll wheel feels better than expected (thought I'd be able to feel the plastic in the middle but the strip is thin enough I don't notice it). Given I have the wireless version it's heavier than I'd ultimately prefer but surprisingly agile, not having a cable is indeed helpful. Will probably assess it for a while before I decide to throw on some hyperglides.


----------



## ncck

Ok so I love it more than the g pro - and yes it glides like crap on the G-SR just like the g pro









Only issue is my scroll wheel makes a shake noise and you can physically feel it when gliding left/right - I don't notice it in-game but if I focus on it then sure

The mouse is very grippy when sweating but I'll get used to that, I'm using it without the weight but the door in and it feels fine.. I'd probably recommend not using the weight unless you're a hard pad user or something to try and slow it down slightly - for cloth users you probably want to keep the weight out

So if RMA requires me to send the mouse in then I'll probably avoid doing it even if something is wrong on the inside - if RMA sends me a new one first then I send in this one I'd do it... not looking to RMA and be mouse less etc

This is my 'final mouse'









at cpate: Improvements to this model? Rubber cable, better mouse skates, and I've heard you guys fixed the rattle with your new batches - but that's all I'd have to complain about. I know the mouse skates are rounded but I have no idea why they glide so poorly ON CERTAIN PADS ONLY. hyperglides are rounded and do not glide like this!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ok so I love it more than the g pro - and yes it glides like crap on the G-SR just like the g pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue is my scroll wheel makes a shake noise and you can physically feel it when gliding left/right - I don't notice it in-game but if I focus on it then sure
> 
> The mouse is very grippy when sweating but I'll get used to that, I'm using it without the weight but the door in and it feels fine.. I'd probably recommend not using the weight unless you're a hard pad user or something to try and slow it down slightly - for cloth users you probably want to keep the weight out
> 
> So if RMA requires me to send the mouse in then I'll probably avoid doing it even if something is wrong on the inside - if RMA sends me a new one first then I send in this one I'd do it... not looking to RMA and be mouse less etc
> 
> This is my 'final mouse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at cpate: Improvements to this model? Rubber cable, better mouse skates, and I've heard you guys fixed the rattle with your new batches - but that's all I'd have to complain about. I know the mouse skates are rounded but I have no idea why they glide so poorly ON CERTAIN PADS ONLY. hyperglides are rounded and do not glide like this!


I couldn't get access to these mice, so I can't speak as to the actual reasons. I speculate the glide is not so good due to the ridges added to place the feet in rather than using the depressed feet area like most other mice use. Then you have the sensor foot. The braid could add more resistance.

Debraid the cable, sand the bottom until flat and smooth, add 0.6mm circular feet that have tapered edges. That should change a lot.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ok so I love it more than the g pro - and yes it glides like crap on the G-SR just like the g pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue is my scroll wheel makes a shake noise and you can physically feel it when gliding left/right - I don't notice it in-game but if I focus on it then sure
> 
> The mouse is very grippy when sweating but I'll get used to that, I'm using it without the weight but the door in and it feels fine.. I'd probably recommend not using the weight unless you're a hard pad user or something to try and slow it down slightly - for cloth users you probably want to keep the weight out
> 
> So if RMA requires me to send the mouse in then I'll probably avoid doing it even if something is wrong on the inside - if RMA sends me a new one first then I send in this one I'd do it... not looking to RMA and be mouse less etc
> 
> This is my 'final mouse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at cpate: Improvements to this model? Rubber cable, better mouse skates, and I've heard you guys fixed the rattle with your new batches - but that's all I'd have to complain about. I know the mouse skates are rounded but I have no idea why they glide so poorly ON CERTAIN PADS ONLY. hyperglides are rounded and do not glide like this!


Glide issues on the Zowie G-SR / QcK Heavy? Btw, I ordered mine last night @ 9PM and it shipped out today, and comes Monday, would of figured Saturday since I'm in NJ. inb4 RattleMouse403 arrives


----------



## frunction

This is a great shape, even for my larger hands. Also really like the coating and of course the buttons. Only thing I might change are the feet and cable later.

Could be a few mm longer/*wider* to be perfect for me, but overall I really like it!


----------



## nodicaL

The glide on the GTF-X is really consistent.

On the G Pro, I could feel the difference between swiping left and right vs up and down.
The G403 feels the same going on any direction and it has a little bit more friction compared to the non-existent friction on the G Pro.

The G Pro's feet on the GTF-X made it feel a bit scratchy, but very little friction.
I don't get that at all on the G403. Consistent feeling in every direction, and a bit more friction / control if you want to call it that.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> The technique used in the G900 for M1 and M2 is the reason they wobble. Maybe "wobble" is just the false word to describe it. The buttons can slightly move sideways which just bothered me. The button technique is different on the G403 and G Pro!


Now you've got me worried BUT mine doesn't wobble if you are referring to the casing switches because they seem quite normal to me.

I'm not an easy user of any mouse but the G900 has served me well, despite me smashing it constantly with my fingers as well as gripping the top casing. That is why all the Razer mice fail in due course, to my handling of them all.

Suspect Logitech isn't known for it's Quality as much these days but I'm thankful that with all the mice a buy off them, none have fallen apart or displayed any faults during my usage.


----------



## ncck

@agsz

Glides good on QCK heavy
Glides bad on zowie G-SR
Glides very good on artisan hayate (original) - don't have an otsu to test, too expensive from ebay/amazon and the artisan site is out of stock

Also UPS doesn't do saturday delivery unless it's some type of special order - I've only seen USPS do weekend deliveries (again unless it's some type of special shipment)

@popups

Sounds reasonable - I think I'll try the debraid but not sure if I'd go for sanding - at least not yet cause it's too new

Anyone know if it's possible to RMA and get a new unit before shipping the old one back in (if I show video proof etc) - just don't want to be without the mouse for too long because I really love this one


----------



## john88

I just got my G403 today, pulled it out of the box, was happy I don't seem to have the scroll wheel rattle. BUT the rubber side grips are scratched up to hell. I feel I got a used one or one that had the scroll wheel fix applied? Anyways I'm very disappointed... Looks worse in person.

Anyone else have scratched up rubber grips too?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> @agsz
> 
> Glides good on QCK heavy
> Glides bad on zowie G-SR
> Glides very good on artisan hayate (original) - don't have an otsu to test, too expensive from ebay/amazon and the artisan site is out of stock
> 
> Also UPS doesn't do saturday delivery unless it's some type of special order - I've only seen USPS do weekend deliveries (again unless it's some type of special shipment)
> 
> @popups
> 
> Sounds reasonable - I think I'll try the debraid but not sure if I'd go for sanding - at least not yet cause it's too new
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to RMA and get a new unit before shipping the old one back in (if I show video proof etc) - just don't want to be without the mouse for too long because I really love this one


I want to love the Zowie G-SR, but it just feels like it has far too much static friction. I always thought they did Monday-Saturday, maybe I could pick it up Saturday if it's just sitting there.

How long before HyperGlides makes mousefeet for the G403? Also noticed that Logitech site sells replacement mousefeet for $3 (not yet for the G403), Razer should take notes since they charge $15 for 2 sets of DeathAdder mousefeet.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> I just got my G403 today, pulled it out of the box, was happy I don't seem to have the scroll wheel rattle. BUT the rubber side grips are scratched up to hell. I feel I got a used one or one that had the scroll wheel fix applied? Anyways I'm very disappointed... Looks worse in person.
> 
> Anyone else have scratched up rubber grips too?


I'd take scratched grips over rattle anyday


----------



## kevin-L

Wish me luck on not getting a defective one... At least Amazon has a top notch returns policy.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Wish me luck on not getting a defective one... At least Amazon has a top notch returns policy.


da fuq Amazon does keep changing dates @popups, never saw that until this post. Logitech support in the U.S has been good so far though, right? Hopefully I got a G403 from the _new batch_


----------



## Arc0s

I got mine today and did some gaming. No scroll wheel rattle or any other problems whatsoever. Really liking the shape so far, will probably replace my G pro with this.


----------



## kevinnz

I just got a wireless version, there is no mouse wheel rattle, no lens rattle. However there is this slight rattle inside the mouse when u shake it up and down vertically. You can't feel it while playing, but I wonder if this will cause it to not last as long. Does anyone else with wireless version experience this?


----------



## ncck

I don't think hyperglide will be making any new mousefeet anytime soon for these mice, your best bet would be getting a mousepad that works with the stock skates for now

My opinion is

frictionless fast glide = qck heavy

glide with some control = artisan hayate

Can't recommend any of my other pads at the moment


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I don't think hyperglide will be making any new mousefeet anytime soon for these mice, your best bet would be getting a mousepad that works with the stock skates for now
> 
> My opinion is
> 
> frictionless fast glide = qck heavy
> 
> glide with some control = artisan hayate
> 
> Can't recommend any of my other pads at the moment


For me I don't think it's the pad at all. I've tried the QCK Heavy and G640 and I think the plastic on the top of the bottom is scraping the pad. It feels sharper to the touch then the rest of the edges. Pretty annoying.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> For me I don't think it's the pad at all. I've tried the QCK Heavy and G640 and I think the plastic on the top of the bottom is scraping the pad. It feels sharper to the touch then the rest of the edges. Pretty annoying.


Now I see why guys earlier in the thread are sticking on the little oval feet. I tried 4 mousepads tonight (QCK+, GS-R, Hayate, Glorious XXL), none of them feel like they glide right to me. I don't think it's the mouse plastic though, that's way more severe. To me has same scratchy **** feel like G Pro. Maybe some break in will help.

Hotline games is usually first with feet so hopefully we'll have some options soon.

To the guy above with scratches, mine also looks like it has been opened or something, but I'm not too worried about it. No wheel rattle at least.

Everything else is very good, cable doesn't even really bother me tbh. Just need some feet and I have a new main mouse.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> For me I don't think it's the pad at all. I've tried the QCK Heavy and G640 and I think the plastic on the top of the bottom is scraping the pad. It feels sharper to the touch then the rest of the edges. Pretty annoying.


This sounds a little worrying because it could be worse for textured pads like the control versions.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> This sounds a little worrying because it could be worse for textured pads like the control versions.


The GPRO is unusable on the goliathus control because of the feet design. Not sure how Logitech manages to mess up the simplest things on their mice like cables and mouse feet.


----------



## Soo8

Finally took some pics of how to fix the scroll wheel:

Remove the mouse feet, unscrew the 4 screws holding the mouse together

Lift the back up because there is a seal in the front


Be careful with the flex cable, lift up the black bar on the connector and the cable should easily slide out the top

Unscrew the 2 screws holding the encoder and mouse wheel down and take out the little pcb with the wheel


Put some tape, plastic, whatever you'd like on the left side of the scroll wheel holder. Don't put too much, there needs to be some tolerance between the wheel and holder. Just make sure it doesn't put pressure on the wheel


Now this step is not necessary. The steps above solve the annoying shifting back and forth of the wheel when in use. This step solves the wheel rattling when scrolling up and when you shake the mouse vigorously. Take the top shell and some thin double sided tape. Put a small piece of foam across where I marked with the green. I used a 2mm thin piece of open cell foam that I cut out from foam packaging

Now assemble it all back together


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I don't think hyperglide will be making any new mousefeet anytime soon for these mice, your best bet would be getting a mousepad that works with the stock skates for now
> 
> My opinion is
> 
> frictionless fast glide = qck heavy
> 
> glide with some control = artisan hayate
> 
> Can't recommend any of my other pads at the moment


Weird how it would feel fine on the QcK Heavy but not the Zowie G-SR. It would be kind of absurd to need to buy a new mousepad to get it to glide correctly. Are they not rounded at the edges or something?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Finally took some pics of how to fix the scroll wheel:
> 
> Be careful with the flex cable, lift up the black bar on the connector and the cable should easily slide out the top
> 
> Unscrew the 2 screws holding the encoder and mouse wheel down and take out the little pcb with the wheel
> 
> 
> Put some tape, plastic, whatever you'd like on the left side of the scroll wheel holder. Don't put too much, there needs to be some tolerance between the wheel and holder. Just make sure it doesn't put pressure on the wheel


Damn, this looks like a an engine bay of some sports car with bits and pieces going everywhere.

Essence of creating any device is to keep it simple and reliable BUT if you start designing separate, tiny pieces of PCBs and connecting them with extra wires/soldering, then you've got future troubles here.

Use to remember everything was on one pcb with just the front switches and the sensor below it. Not now, it's become a crowded engine bay full of potential disasters







.


----------



## MasterBash

So I got both G403... wired and wireless. Wireless is great because it has no cable. The Wired is great because it is lightweight. However, the wireless is heavier and the wired has cable drag. I really dunno which one I wanna keep and which one I wanna return. Both are amazing in their own rights. The shape is very good too.

M3 button is a bit stiff and louder on the wireless than wired for me. Quite a noticeable difference. Other than that its perfect or nearly perfect. No rattle at all too.

Quite happy, I just dont know which one to choose.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The GPRO is unusable on the goliathus control because of the feet design. Not sure how Logitech manages to mess up the simplest things on their mice like cables and mouse feet.


The actual feet themselves or simply the shape? I can't see why the shape of the Pro's feet would harm glide.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The actual feet themselves or simply the shape? I can't see why the shape of the Pro's feet would harm glide.


Dunno either given that i have one right now on a Goliathus Control.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The actual feet themselves or simply the shape? I can't see why the shape of the Pro's feet would harm glide.


The contact of the feet to the pad is strange which causes the mouse to dig in and glide poorly. You can feel the mouse stutter as you move it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Dunno either given that i have one right now on a Goliathus Control.


Biased? Low standards?

Other people have noticed how poorly the GPRO glides on some pads. This guy even mentions the goliathus pad specifically.

"The mouse feet on my copy are strange. From the pictures I expected the outer edge of the feet to be tapered into the body of the mouse and the rest of the foot to be sticking out from that point but this isn't the case. On mine that tapered edge sticks out FROM the body of the mouse creating small circular contact points on each of the mouse feet and the rest of the foot recesses back into the same height as the outer edge. This means you'll need to consider your mouse mat carefully depending on what you want. I used a Razer Goliathus Control with my EC1-A because it has low static friction in that combination but this isn't true for the G Pro. A flatter, smooth surface is better for low static friction in this case (and probably until the feet wear to an even plane)."


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/53mn4g/g403_g_pro_review/

Also notice how the stiff middle click is mentioned here but OCN's sponsored Team Logitech said nothing. Spooky.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The actual feet themselves or simply the shape? I can't see why the shape of the Pro's feet would harm glide.
> 
> 
> 
> The contact of the feet to the pad is strange which causes the mouse to dig in and glide poorly. You can feel the mouse stutter as you move it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Dunno either given that i have one right now on a Goliathus Control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biased? Low standards?
> 
> Other people have noticed how poorly the GPRO glides on some pads. This guy even mentions the goliathus pad specifically.
> 
> "The mouse feet on my copy are strange. From the pictures I expected the outer edge of the feet to be tapered into the body of the mouse and the rest of the foot to be sticking out from that point but this isn't the case. On mine that tapered edge sticks out FROM the body of the mouse creating small circular contact points on each of the mouse feet and the rest of the foot recesses back into the same height as the outer edge. This means you'll need to consider your mouse mat carefully depending on what you want. I used a Razer Goliathus Control with my EC1-A because it has low static friction in that combination but this isn't true for the G Pro. A flatter, smooth surface is better for low static friction in this case (and probably until the feet wear to an even plane)."
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/53mn4g/g403_g_pro_review/
Click to expand...

I tried it on Goliathus control and GTF-X, it feels horrible on both.
I guess pads with more rough texture is a no go with the G pro.
It feels better with the G403, but not great.

I guess we need to wait for hotline thick feet to wait how it works.
I cannot use my GTF-X with my G pro because it feels that bad, had to use QCK Heavy which feels good.


----------



## SEJB

Seal in the front? I guess you mean a warranty seal of some kind?


----------



## CobraPlissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Finally took some pics of how to fix the scroll wheel:
> 
> Remove the mouse feet, unscrew the 4 screws holding the mouse together
> 
> Lift the back up because there is a seal in the front
> 
> 
> Be careful with the flex cable, lift up the black bar on the connector and the cable should easily slide out the top
> 
> Unscrew the 2 screws holding the encoder and mouse wheel down and take out the little pcb with the wheel
> 
> 
> Put some tape, plastic, whatever you'd like on the left side of the scroll wheel holder. Don't put too much, there needs to be some tolerance between the wheel and holder. Just make sure it doesn't put pressure on the wheel
> 
> 
> Now this step is not necessary. The steps above solve the annoying shifting back and forth of the wheel when in use. This step solves the wheel rattling when scrolling up and when you shake the mouse vigorously. Take the top shell and some thin double sided tape. Put a small piece of foam across where I marked with the green. I used a 2mm thin piece of open cell foam that I cut out from foam packaging
> 
> Now assemble it all back together


thank you, will try later i guess.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Also notice how the stiff middle click is mentioned here but OCN's sponsored Team Logitech said nothing. Spooky.


Or maybe it is because my feet are flat enough on all of them, obv. with that feet design you feel the weaving of the control, but that also happens on the G1, the mlt04´s and lots of other mice, as for the middle click, yeah its pretty bad on some units, however i personally dont tend to use it for critical stuff.

And as for bias, i would be more biased towards Ozone Gaming, Tt eSports, NOIDpad, Qpad, Steelseries and all the other stuff i was affiliated with.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> more biased towards Steelseries


In a bad way, right? They can't produce a good mouse if their life depended on it. Good shapes, awful everything else.


----------



## Uryftw

So we can confirm that some of us have mice that have rattle when all the buttons are pressed? Is there ANY WAY that I can test and confirm that this affects (or not) precision in any manner? I need to know if my unit is defective or not ASAP, just to get things sorted out.

And yes, in my case, I can also confirm that, when all buttons (and mousewheel) are pressed in, if I shake the mouse, there is some rattling inside.

My mouse wheel, however, is not loose.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> In a bad way, right? They can't produce a good mouse if their life depended on it. Good shapes, awful everything else.


It was more towards getting "free stuff", i(or rather the Org. i was in) was sponsored by SS a few years ago, given the volume of that i should have theoretically a good bias towards SS, obv. i dont though.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Or maybe it is because my feet are flat enough on all of them, obv. with that feet design you feel the weaving of the control, but that also happens on the G1


Actually it doesn't. I'm using a G100s on a control pad right now with G1 feet and it's fine because the feet aren't indented in a way that a tiny ring around the edge is the only thing making contact with the pad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> And as for bias, i would be more biased towards Ozone Gaming, Tt eSports, NOIDpad, Qpad, Steelseries and all the other stuff i was affiliated with.


I only see Logitech peddling here, nothing from those other companies.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Actually it doesn't. I'm using a G100s on a control pad right now with G1 feet and it's fine because the feet aren't indented in a way that a tiny ring around the edge is the only thing making contact with the pad.


And i can feel the weaving more with G1 feet than with bigger ones(e.G. EC-1), if you cant and like it that way, then im happy for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I only see Logitech peddling here, nothing from those other companies.


Which is exactly my point, not to mention that idk where i was "peddling" before.


----------



## Tarinth

Yesterday i asked hyperglide and corepad if they plan to offer feet for the G403.
I havn't heared from hyperglide yet, but corepad answered my mail today. They want to offer them in about 2-3 months.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uryftw*
> 
> So we can confirm that some of us have mice that have rattle when all the buttons are pressed? Is there ANY WAY that I can test and confirm that this affects (or not) precision in any manner? I need to know if my unit is defective or not ASAP, just to get things sorted out.
> 
> And yes, in my case, I can also confirm that, when all buttons (and mousewheel) are pressed in, if I shake the mouse, there is some rattling inside.
> 
> My mouse wheel, however, is not loose.


There's a test you can try where you tape over the sensor, then shake the mouse while clicking in Paint (the drawing program). The sensor should pick up no movement, so you'll just paint a single dot in Paint. The idea is that if something about the sensor is rattling, it will pick up movement and your shaking will draw something interesting in Paint.

For this test, you set the mouse to very high DPI to make its sensor pick up any tiny movement. The mouse pointer might still move a few pixels just because the sensor is super sensitive at 12000 DPI. It might see something about the tape fluttering or light shining through if it's a bit see-through like packing tape.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Yesterday i asked hyperglide and corepad if they plan to offer feet for the G403.
> I havn't heared from hyperglide yet, but corepad answered my mail today. They want to offer them in about 2-3 months.


Ugh that's a long time, I'm actually starting to feel a slight urge to try a paracord but 7 won't do it until I get proper feet.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Also notice how the stiff middle click is mentioned here but OCN's sponsored Team Logitech said nothing. Spooky.


You know it's funny that you try to make it look like an agenda while it was simply overlooked. I did all the tests I usually did with mine, there has never been a click force test for mouse wheels done in any test before and it didn't occur to me that one was needed because apparently either I'm not an avid enough user of the wheel button or that actuation force didn't bother me enough to notice.

Now in regards to the shape of the feet:

Do you mean like this?



http://imgur.com/08OaH4K


My feet are much more like the should shape I drew.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Ugh that's a long time, I'm actually starting to feel a slight urge to try a paracord but 7 won't do it until I get proper feet.


Just get feet for the MX500 in the meantime. :^)
[Look through my posts for more info!]


----------



## SEJB

Yeah I saw it but I didn't really like the look of it. I'll survive it isn't bad it's just I'd like to try.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ok so I love it more than the g pro - and yes it glides like crap on the G-SR just like the g pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue is my scroll wheel makes a shake noise and you can physically feel it when gliding left/right - I don't notice it in-game but if I focus on it then sure
> 
> The mouse is very grippy when sweating but I'll get used to that, I'm using it without the weight but the door in and it feels fine.. I'd probably recommend not using the weight unless you're a hard pad user or something to try and slow it down slightly - for cloth users you probably want to keep the weight out
> 
> So if RMA requires me to send the mouse in then I'll probably avoid doing it even if something is wrong on the inside - if RMA sends me a new one first then I send in this one I'd do it... not looking to RMA and be mouse less etc
> 
> This is my 'final mouse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at cpate: Improvements to this model? Rubber cable, better mouse skates, and I've heard you guys fixed the rattle with your new batches - but that's all I'd have to complain about. I know the mouse skates are rounded but *I have no idea why they glide so poorly* ON CERTAIN PADS ONLY. hyperglides are rounded and do not glide like this!


Skates combined with the braided cable was a nightmare on artisan zero, a little bit better on g-sr but still poor glide. I debraided the cable and put mx1 hyperglides now it glides perfectly fine but i want quality stock type feet, maybe hotlines/corepads will be available "soon".

Now i only need to try and replace the switches with D2F-01F and i'm done with my "finalmouse", wish me luck.


----------



## killuchen

I received my G403 yesterday. There is definitely rattle when I shake it. I tried holding all the buttons down including the mouse wheel and it still rattles. It doesn't seem to affect the performance for me so I'm not too bothered by it. My G303 rattled a little and it worked fine.

I used the G Pro for 3 weeks before receiving my G403. I didn't like the G Pro as I find it hard to grip, It was easier to grip the G303.

So far I'm liking the G403 but only time will tell :x


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Yeah I saw it but I didn't really like the look of it. I'll survive it isn't bad it's just I'd like to try.


Do you look at the bottom of your mouse so often that it bothers you how it looks there?


----------



## kevin-L

What does everyone think of the circle skate thing around the sensor? How does it affect glide/balance or performance?


----------



## Pa12a

Just got my new G403, I actually got to keep the old one.







Phoned German customer support, they told me they'd reply back in 5-7 days, got an e-mail the day after that my replacement is on the way. The next night it was on the way from Holland.

The wheel is much tighter and sturdier than before, at least it doesn't do that obnoxious sound like my old DA when scrolling up, steps are more defined and less rattley...

Clicks are a tad lighter (I believe?)... Mouse feet are also better than the first one, but that might be coincidence from bad luck on the first one, but just maybe.

S/N starts with 1632 instead of 1631 if anyone is curious.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> S/N starts with 1632 instead of 1631 if anyone is curious.


That might prove to be handy info. Cheers, matey


----------



## Fragil1ty

Does anyone know of an ETA of when Amazon.co.uk are going to be getting stock in. I've been waiting since release and nothing as of yet.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

So far, the only flaws I have found, is the buttons have this weird coat on it so it makes noise when I rub my thumb against it, and I haven't given it a good shake yet but I should to see if there's any noise. The mouse cable is thick, and doesn't fit my Zowie Camde well, but the wireless mode makes up for it, it's freaking awesome and I don't feel any lag or latency issues.

This may very well be the last mouse I'll ever need, I don't think anything else can compare to the features, shape, and overall quality of this mouse. I'll buy another for a backup XD


----------



## xtenglong

S/N on mine that has a wobbly scroll wheel begins with 1631.


----------



## VESPA5

So there are customers who got this mouse on Amazon who actually got customer support from Logitech! Seems like they have reps who focus on anyone who has a negative review on their G Pro or Prodigy lineup. I was looking at the reviews since I was waiting for my G403 to have a tracking number (since it's going to arrive on Tuesday) and saw that any person who had a negative review on the G Pro had an immediate response from........ Logitech! They have customer support dedicated to assist Amazon?


----------



## oxidized

i received an email for the return from UPS but it's a bit confusing, because i'm not sure whether i need to contact them to schedule a pick up, take the package to an UPS point, or just wait for the courier to come and pick it up at my place, after have printed and put the shipment label on the package.
It doesn't really explain what i actually need to do, sounds like i can do all three, but i'm not sure, also something else isn't clear, they ask for 2 copies of the receipt, plus the original in the pack for proper processing. Anyone can clarify that, or i should just contact ups?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> Just got my new G403, I actually got to keep the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoned German customer support, they told me they'd reply back in 5-7 days, got an e-mail the day after that my replacement is on the way. The next night it was on the way from Holland.
> 
> The wheel is much tighter and sturdier than before, at least it doesn't do that obnoxious sound like my old DA when scrolling up, steps are more defined and less rattley...
> 
> Clicks are a tad lighter (I believe?)... Mouse feet are also better than the first one, but that might be coincidence from bad luck on the first one, but just maybe.
> 
> S/N starts with 1632 instead of 1631 if anyone is curious.


That's a sick deal. Maybe 1632 is the new batch? Hopefully others with rattling issues can post if theirs is 1631 or 1632.


----------



## CobraPlissken

1630- inside my mouse
1631-on package

mousewheel rattle,
means i can move the wheel left and right or it rattles on fast movment without touching it.
Tested sensor rattle, couldnt produce any. Something still moves inside but dont know what that is.


----------



## NovaGOD

My "good" rattle free g403:

1632 on box
1631 on mouse

Bad one:

1631 on box
i cant open it right now to check on mouse

edit: 1632 on mouse


----------



## mitavreb

So we have to look for 1632 printed on the box and 1631 on the mouse, is this right?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I only see Logitech peddling here, nothing from those other companies.


What other companies use this forum, and the people on it, to develop their products?

Logitech appears to have a group of people they prefer to give stuff to. I don't know how they went about gathering them. I guess most of them are "positive" people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> You know it's funny that you try to make it look like an agenda while it was simply overlooked. I did all the tests I usually did with mine, there has never been a click force test for mouse wheels done in any test before and it didn't occur to me that one was needed because apparently either I'm not an avid enough user of the wheel button or that actuation force didn't bother me enough to notice.


I use mouse 3 regularly in-game.

Zowie's mouse 3 can be very stiff if the wheel is installed improperly and the WMO's mouse 3 is light enough to actuate during scrolling in-game. So it is a thing to pay attention to as much as it is for the encoder's resistance.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> So we have to look for 1632 printed on the box and 1631 on the mouse, is this right?


I think the box should probably be ignored and only the mouse quoted. And I don't think we have enough data to know for sure.


----------



## Sencha

My perfect rattle free 403

1632 on mouse, 1631 on box.


----------



## kevinnz

1636 on the box. 1631 on the mouse. I have the wobble.

Well after watching this video I'm not really sure if I do. 




My rattle definitely isn't as loud as the second mouse shown, but I can definitely tell its there when swiping the mouse back and forth.

Btw, my wired one glides really well on the GS-R.


----------



## lettu

I'm not really bothered by the rattle, unless someone will prove why its a performance issue.
1631 sn on mouse and got rattle with buttons pressed down, although it might still not be the sensor..


----------



## agsz

So far there's only one bad 1632 (on mouse). Wish Logitech reps would comment on the new batch having different serial numbers.


----------



## Pa12a

1632 mouse, 1632 box

But wew, I'm glad that the wheel rattle isn't there (at least I haven't caused it after 3 hours of CS with low sens). Difference is like night and day, was just like my old DA 2013 just that the wheel was loose inside. Now it still makes some very tiny noises when scrolling up after scrolling down a bit, but it's close to identical noise-wise with scrolling down, feeling is exactly the same though.

But the way it is now, it feels a lot like the Rival scroll wheel if I remember it correctly, maybe a tad more feedback.

I'd just have to imagine... If I had to RMA it again, the waiting and then having to pick it up at the station, being let down by UPS for the third time because some lazy [email protected]!# can't ring the doorbell, I would rather jump into a snake pit.


----------



## sixxxxxx

1636 box, 1631 on mouse. Little to no rattle on the scroll wheel but I have significant rattling on other parts of the mouse. I might be one of the only ones with rattle on a mouse button. Even if I press down M1, M2 and middle mouse there is still a small amount of rattling inside.


----------



## Nivity

1633 on mouse, I got mine 2 weeks ago now.
No rattle.
Shipped from logitech Holland I think.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> 1636 on the box. 1631 on the mouse. I have the wobble.
> 
> Well after watching this video I'm not really sure if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rattle definitely isn't as loud as the second mouse shown, but I can definitely tell its there when swiping the mouse back and forth.
> 
> Btw, my wired one glides really well on the GS-R.


I believe I have lens rattle in my wired G403.



That's the second picture. The first test I did my wired one zig zagged left and right and went up and made a straight line.


----------



## xmr1

Just got my G403. Unfortunately the wheel does have a decent amount of wobble and rattles. Number under mouse is 1631. There is also another slight rattle when I hold the wheel in place but after testing I'm almost positive it is the stress relief of the cable being ever so slightly loose. This may be what others are hearing.

Other than that issue everything on the mouse feels extremely good. Easily the best right-handed shape I've ever held and all the clicks and material textures feel a bit better than the G Pro. It doesn't glide as well as the G Pro and vertical/horizontal movement glide feel different but that might be my pad. Honestly I just bought this thing on a whim not expecting it to replace my G Pro but I'm going to have to play a lot with both to pick one.


----------



## Nukestalgic

Greetings,

Been lurking in the shadows for a while, thought i'd share my experience with G403 and Logitech Support.
My package came in good condition (Greece) and everything was perfect on the mouse, except the loose scroll wheel (S/N 1631 on mouse and box). I've contacted Logitech Customer Care for RMA through mail Sept 17. They responded to my case Sept 20. Today got a message from Logitech, that my replacement is on the way and a message from UPS, with scheduled delivery date for my package Sept 30. Not a word from Logitech about returning my faulty mouse.

And now, the waiting game...


----------



## RaleighStClair

Just got mine. Wireless, and I have wheel rattle like most of you. In addition to that, like another user here, the rubber grips are scratched a bit - someone posted an image a couple pages back - and it looks almost identical to that.

That said, other than that the mouse feels good in hand (palm), though I will admit the weight of the wless is very much noticeable _but_ is offest by havind zero cable drag. Speaking of the cable... if the charging cable is the same make as the wired version, well I wouldn't use it. That is a terrible cable. Compared to my EC1A, it's just an awful braided mess. When using the G403 compared to the EC1A, one of the most obvious differences is the hump. The hump on the G403s is further to the rear, more so than I like - this isn't nearly as good, IMO, as the mid-front hump of the EC1A. It's not a deal breaker but it is noticeable at first use. The G403 doesn't glide as smooth as the EC1A, but that could be because the skates are new... we'll see.

The side buttons and mouse wheel scroll are leaps and bounds better than my Zowie - and this is exactly why I purchased the 403. I hate the mouse-wheel and side buttons on the EC series.

The difference between the sensors is completely imperceptible to me, or my girlfriend - who played a round of LoL with it (she really likes it).

Other than a few QA issues (scratches, rattle) I am fairly impressed. And the wireless is indistinguishable from wired EC1A. So that's great. I could def see myself switching full-time from my EC1A to the wless G403. If both were wired, I would def, without question, use the EC1A.









Now should I RMA for the scratches and rattle or keep it...

EDIT: 1636 on BOX, 1631 on Mouse.


----------



## kevinnz

I think the scratches are normal. It's just the material that is used. Mine came like that but you just wipe it off and it's gone


----------



## discoprince

just got mine.

another flawless model, just like my G-Pro.

no rattling, no scratched up edges, no scraping on the pad, both M1 and M2 feel the same and crisp clicks. using no weight or the cover and its not scraping on the pad or anything either. glides really nice on my blue zowie g-sr.

*S/N starts with 1636 on box 1631 on mouse.*

good luck to everyone else still waiting or going through the rma process~


----------



## Hunched

I hope the G403 makes Zowie and others hurry up with new mice.

The 3366/3360 sensor and superior thumb buttons would be really nice improvements from my EC2-A, but the cable and mouse feet are a downgrade that would need replacing. Rattling still seems to be a lottery so far as well. Too much stuff to fix just for 3366 and thumb buttons.

Maybe one day some company will release a mouse that is improvements across the board so I don't have to keep making compromises.
All Zowie needs to do is release a new EC2-A with at least a 3360 and better thumb buttons, somehow that will never happen.

Out of everything you can buy for a PC, it seems most impossible to find mouse and a monitor that isn't a disappointment.
Guess I'll just keep waiting for someone to release good ones, maybe one day...


----------



## RaleighStClair

Removing the middle feet that encircles the sensor improves the glide tremendously. It's still not anywhere near as smooth as my EC1A, but it is much better than the way was previously. It felt like it was scratching my mouse pad (QCK+) before the removal.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Removing the middle feet that encircles the sensor improves the glide tremendously. It's still not anywhere near as smooth as my EC1A, but it is much better than the way was previously. It felt like it was scratching my mouse pad (QCK+) before the removal.


I really get the impression nobody in the mouse industry tests anything.
They all must design blueprints, skip the whole prototype testing stage to see if the design is any good, and straight to mass production.

How things like EC2-A thumb buttons and Logitech mouse feet and stiff thick cables exist confuses me.
Someone had to think "this is fantastic, what an improvement!" or nobody cares enough to revise anything because that costs time and money.

You would think companies would have figured out cables, mouse feet, and thumb buttons by now. Its been a few decades since the invention of the mouse.
They aren't super complicated things, yet somehow everyone keeps managing to screw them up.
I just don't get it, oh well


----------



## Ickz

Got my wired from Amazon today. Like others have reported, scratches on rubber sides and mousewheel wobble.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> just got mine.
> 
> another flawless model, just like my G-Pro.
> 
> no rattling, no scratched up edges, no scraping on the pad, both M1 and M2 feel the same and crisp clicks. using no weight or the cover and its not scraping on the pad or anything either. glides really nice on my blue zowie g-sr.
> 
> *S/N starts with 1636 on box 1631 on mouse.*
> 
> good luck to everyone else still waiting or going through the rma process~


Your wheel doesn't wobble/rattle at all?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Got my wired from Amazon today. Like others have reported, scratches on rubber sides and mousewheel wobble.


Wot they shipped already?? Really wish I went with Amazon for the easy return process :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> 1636 on the box. 1631 on the mouse. I have the wobble.
> 
> Well after watching this video I'm not really sure if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rattle definitely isn't as loud as the second mouse shown, but I can definitely tell its there when swiping the mouse back and forth.
> 
> Btw, my wired one glides really well on the GS-R.


Did you have to remove the teflon around the sensor? Someone else in here said it was awful on his G-SR, but fine on his QcK Heavy.

Also, I've been seeing people on /r/MouseReview saying their G403 feels slower at the same DPI & in-game sensitivity, then their Zowie mice did. It seems ironic since I'd expect the complete opposite.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Wot they shipped already?? Really wish I went with Amazon for the easy return process :\
> Did you have to remove the teflon around the sensor? Someone else in here said it was awful on his G-SR, but fine on his QcK Heavy.
> 
> Also, I've been seeing people on /r/MouseReview saying their G403 feels slower at the same DPI & in-game sensitivity, then their Zowie mice did. It seems ironic since I'd expect the complete opposite.


Nah I just a mouse bungee and the gsr. Feels fine to me.was using a 3360 sensor in my dm1 pro, so 400dpi doing should feel the same . Maybe switching from the 3310 sensor felt different ?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I really get the impression nobody in the mouse industry tests anything.
> They all must design blueprints, skip the whole prototype testing stage to see if the design is any good, and straight to mass production.
> 
> How things like EC2-A thumb buttons and Logitech mouse feet and stiff thick cables exist confuses me.
> Someone had to think "this is fantastic, what an improvement!" or nobody cares enough to revise anything because that costs time and money.
> 
> You would think companies would have figured out cables, mouse feet, and thumb buttons by now. Its been a few decades since the invention of the mouse.
> They aren't super complicated things, yet somehow everyone keeps managing to screw them up.
> I just don't get it, oh well


I have to agree. I am going to get a refund on the G403. It has sensor and wheel rattle. It also is one of the worst gliding mice I have used in the last 10 years. I have 6 mice here to test and none of them have issues with gliding.

Maybe next time Logitech.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I really get the impression nobody in the mouse industry tests anything.
> They all must design blueprints, skip the whole prototype testing stage to see if the design is any good, and straight to mass production.
> 
> How things like EC2-A thumb buttons and Logitech mouse feet and stiff thick cables exist confuses me.
> Someone had to think "this is fantastic, what an improvement!" or nobody cares enough to revise anything because that costs time and money.
> 
> You would think companies would have figured out cables, mouse feet, and thumb buttons by now. Its been a few decades since the invention of the mouse.
> They aren't super complicated things, yet somehow everyone keeps managing to screw them up.
> I just don't get it, oh well


Based on the Logitech videos and pictures off the G900, G403 and G Pro in their labs I'd say Logitech tests their stuff 100x more than anyone else on the market.


----------



## frunction

Simple question, how can this mouse be so comfortable to me, but I can't aim with it?

I'm used to EC1, FK1+, Revel lately. Is it the sensor position?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Simple question, how can this mouse be so comfortable to me, but I can't aim with it?
> 
> I'm used to EC1, FK1+, Revel lately. Is it the sensor position?


Specifically what is going wrong?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Simple question, how can this mouse be so comfortable to me, but I can't aim with it?
> 
> I'm used to EC1, FK1+, Revel lately. Is it the sensor position?


Maybe it's so comfortable your hand gets sleepy and doesn't want to move


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Simple question, how can this mouse be so comfortable to me, but I can't aim with it?
> 
> I'm used to EC1, FK1+, Revel lately. Is it the sensor position?


Had the same issue. G403 is more comfortable but I aim better with the G Pro.


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Simple question, how can this mouse be so comfortable to me, but I can't aim with it?
> 
> I'm used to EC1, FK1+, Revel lately. Is it the sensor position?


Seems like you have a preference for straighter mice over pure right hand mice


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I have to agree. I am going to get a refund on the G403. It has sensor and wheel rattle. It also is one of the worst gliding mice I have used in the last 10 years. I have 6 mice here to test and none of them have issues with gliding.
> 
> Maybe next time Logitech.


What is your current favorite mouse?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Based on the Logitech videos and pictures off the G900, G403 and G Pro in their labs I'd say Logitech tests their stuff 100x more than anyone else on the market.


Yet they fall short in areas where their competitors apparently test 100x less, that's quite a feat


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> Seems like you have a preference for straighter mice over pure right hand mice


I used an EC1 and DA for a long time in the past, so I'm ok there. I suspect it might have something to do with how far the hump comes back, or the balance with the weight out.

Also, it does glide better with more use.

1631 serial, no rattles.


----------



## Bloodymight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> just got mine.
> 
> another flawless model, just like my G-Pro.
> 
> no rattling, no scratched up edges, no scraping on the pad, both M1 and M2 feel the same and crisp clicks. using no weight or the cover and its not scraping on the pad or anything either. glides really nice on my blue zowie g-sr.
> 
> *S/N starts with 1636 on box 1631 on mouse.*
> 
> good luck to everyone else still waiting or going through the rma process~


1631 here on mouse and nothing rattles for me... perfect mouse I have


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Simple question, how can this mouse be so comfortable to me, but I can't aim with it?
> 
> I'm used to EC1, FK1+, Revel lately. Is it the sensor position?


Same thing happens to me, the mouse is comfortable but I can't aim as good as with the G pro or G900. Also the right side isn't doing it for me, kind of hard to get a good grip on it. I'll probably end up going back to the G900 since the G pro is too narrow for me and ends up wrecking my pinkie finger.


----------



## ncck

Ok just checked - my S/N starts with 1631 and it rattles. I submitted a warranty claim to logitech because I heard they will send out a new one


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> Nah I just a mouse bungee and the gsr. Feels fine to me.was using a 3360 sensor in my dm1 pro, so 400dpi doing should feel the same . Maybe switching from the 3310 sensor felt different ?


Switching from the 3310 to 3366, it should feel more sensitive to them, at least in my experience. Zowie's 3310 feels slow and weird.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ok just checked - my S/N starts with 1631 and it rattles. I submitted a warranty claim to logitech because I heard they will send out a new one


Where exactly do you go to do a warranty claim? Logitech's website [customer service] is atrocious.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Where exactly do you go to do a warranty claim? Logitech's website [customer service] is atrocious.


https://support.logitech.com/en_us/contact-warranty

The website is a little confusing. Also the account you use to purchase items from the web store isn't the same account as the one used for the support pages. I always first 'register' my product and then create a warranty claim as that seems to process it quicker when you provide the receipt/serial number and order #


----------



## RaleighStClair

Thanks.

I think I will go with a replacement. Give it one more shot to impress. If not then a refund.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think I will go with a replacement. Give it one more shot to impress. If not then a refund.


I just hope they can send a replacement without requiring me to send in the old one first or sending in the old one after I get the new one - because I'm using it as my main driver


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I just hope they can send a replacement without requiring me to send in the old one first or sending in the old one after I get the new one - because I'm using it as my main driver


EVGA did this for me when my PSU fan died after a week. "Cross-ship RMA", it's super nice I wish all companies did it, takes nearly all the annoyance of an RMA away.


----------



## bspmp

Loving the mouse. Coming from G303 and this mouse has no flaws for me


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Switching from the 3310 to 3366, it should feel more sensitive to them, at least in my experience. Zowie's 3310 feels slow and weird.


Perhaps the DPI is slightly different between the compared mice and the sensitivity in-game is then slightly off because of that? I'd double-check that my cm/360° is still the same and not trust the mouse software about DPI. If it's the same cm/360°, my next guess would be something about glide or grip or size or weight creating a confusing feeling.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Perhaps the DPI is slightly different between the compared mice and the sensitivity in-game is then slightly off because of that? I'd double-check that my cm/360° is still the same and not trust the mouse software about DPI. If it's the same cm/360°, my next guess would be something about glide or grip or size or weight creating a confusing feeling.


Isn't Logitech's 3366 pretty close to set DPI? Zowie's 400 dpi = ~380; 800 dpi = ~750-760, so it didn't really make any sense to me from a DPI/sens standpoint.


----------



## thompax

I want to test this mouse also! im super happy about my logitech g pro..
When do you guys think is a "safe buy" to buy this mouse without scroll rattling etc? in a month?


----------



## MasterBash

I bought both the wired and wireless and I got no issues with both of them. MB3 is a bit stiff but I don't use it all that much.

Hell, I still don't know which one to keep... Both are good in their own ways.


----------



## Tarinth

Got an answer from hyperglide if they plan to offer feet for the G403:
"Most likely but it will be after the G pro. "


----------



## iceskeleton

Oh damn they are actually planning on g pro feet


----------



## Ryusaki

I mailed the owner of Hyperglides Mark Chan, about a month ago if he will make hperglides for the G pro.
His anwser: _"Thanks for writing. This looks like the mouse of my dreams! Hope the shape is close to g100. 3366 sensor is great. We will definitely consider this mouse. It all comes down to how popular it will be."_


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I just hope they can send a replacement without requiring me to send in the old one first or sending in the old one after I get the new one - because I'm using it as my main driver


I was told by phone that they won't replace mine, they'll just refund me, still figuring what to do now tho, UPS pickup is confusing.


----------



## Ryusaki

I just had my UPS pickup. It was pretty straight forward. UPS will just send you a e-label. You just print it out.

Once you have done that just plan a date when UPS will pickup.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> I just had my UPS pickup. It was pretty straight forward. UPS will just send you a e-label. You just print it out.
> 
> Once you have done that just plan a date when UPS will pickup.


So basically i have to phone them and schedule a precise date, they won't just come whenever they decide?


----------



## Uryftw

Hello everyone,

*I did the rattle test on my G403, and I can confirm that it has NO SENSOR RATTLE.* But there is still a subtle rattle inside that I don't know what's causing it (it happens with all the buttons and mousewheel pressed down).

My G403 has 1632 S/N inside and 1632 in the box sticker.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uryftw*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> *I did the rattle test on my G403, and I can confirm that it has NO SENSOR RATTLE.* But there is still a subtle rattle inside that I don't know what's causing it (it happens with all the buttons and mousewheel pressed down).
> 
> My G403 has 1632 S/N inside and 1632 in the box sticker.


Probably the stress relief of the cable. That's what makes a slight noise on mine when I eliminate the buttons.


----------



## Uryftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Probably the stress relief of the cable. That's what makes a slight noise on mine when I eliminate the buttons.


It must be that, definitely. Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> So basically i have to phone them and schedule a precise date, they won't just come whenever they decide?


I didnt had succes with the phonecall, so I tried the Online chat support that was only available at ( en_gb) http://support.logitech.com/en_gb/contact. Create first a account then try the livechat at section: Sales Support & Billing. I believe it is only available at mon-fri. Make sure to disable popup blockers and you have to fill in a product you want to ask about/ problem discription. Also enter a serialnumber of the product ( I didnt had one at hand), I just filled in some random numbers. to make sure are redirected to the online support chat, otherwise you wont.

About 2 days later I received from UPS my e-label with the instructions


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> I didnt had succes with the phonecall, so I tried the Online chat support that was only available at ( en_gb) http://support.logitech.com/en_gb/contact. Create first a account then try the livechat at section: Sales Support & Billing. I believe it is only available at mon-fri. Make sure to disable popup blockers and you have to fill in a product you want to ask about/ problem discription. Also enter a serialnumber of the product ( I didnt had one at hand), I just filled in some random numbers. to make sure are redirected to the online support chat, otherwise you wont.
> 
> About 2 days later I received from UPS my e-label with the instructions


I already did the first part, i received the email from UPS, but it shows something like this



and the email label gave me the code for the shipment, but i don't understand if i have to schedule a pick-up date with UPS, or they'll just come whenever they can, so the first possible working day


----------



## Ryusaki

You have to schedule a date @ "Schedule a collection" Fill in the missing fields. After that you have to fill all neccasarely fields that are indicated with a orange star in order to plan a date. Best is also make a UPS account to check the status of your planned date.

So they wont come unless you planned a date. I did mine like 10 hours before they actually came. SO the 24 hours rule is not there and yes only Mon-Fri. Not sure about weekends but that may cost more not sure if that is allowed since Logitech is paying your shipment.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> You have to schedule a date @ "Schedule a collection" Fill in the missing fields. After that you have to fill all neccasarely fields that are indicated with a orange star in order to plan a date. Best is also make a UPS account to check the status of your planned date.
> 
> So they wont come unless you planned a date. I did mine like 10 hours before they actually came. SO the 24 hours rule is not there and yes only Mon-Fri. Not sure about weekends but that may cost more not sure if that is allowed since Logitech is paying your shipment.


Ok thanks


----------



## ncck

If the RMA requires me to be "mouse less" then there's no chance I'm doing it, that's one thing I hate so much.. especially when there's a known issue and you provide proof of purchase, at the very least wait for the person to get a new unit then send in the old one and if there's a risk simply make them sign a form to charge their account if the old one never comes back.

Hopefully they still ship me one first. I'd love to have one without the physical rattle feeling but no chance I want to be without the product for 1-2 weeks.. : l


----------



## Longasc

*I got my hands on FOUR G403 Prodigy,* 3 wired, one wireless.
2 owned by me (one bought from Logitech, one review sample from Amazon Vine) and two by my friends.

The scrolwheels on all four are QUITE different!

First G403 wired: Upward scrolling noisy
Second G403 wired: Upward scrolling only a bit noisy
Third G403 wired: No noise scrolling in any direction (!), softest middle click. And unfortunately, that's my friends mouse.








Fourth G403, wireless: Upward scrolling a bit noisy, hard middle click.

I must say, bleh! Logitech HAS or IMO rather HAD a reputation for quality. Wonder how these mouse wheels will be in half a year.
Seriously, near perfect mouse, the wheel is on par with the competition, but really, this is sooo unnecessary and annoying!


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> I already did the first part, i received the email from UPS, but it shows something like this
> 
> 
> 
> and the email label gave me the code for the shipment, but i don't understand if i have to schedule a pick-up date with UPS, or they'll just come whenever they can, so the first possible working day


you can also call them on their italian number( if you are from italy according to your location ) and arrange a day and an hour ( well I'm not sure if they will come at that exact hour but.. around there) anyway I went to their italian website and this is what it says in the "call customer service" thing at the bottom


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> United Parcel Service Italia, S.R.L.
> Via Fantoli 15/2
> 20138 Milano
> Italy
> Tel.: 02 30 30 30 39






EDIT: I also got my UPS message but for some reason logi wants me to return the mouse to the US and not to netherlands like they usually ask for, bit complicated but no biggie after all they pay for everything, hopefully when all is done and I get my replacement and it won't have any rattle or atleast not as much as the one I have now.


----------



## trhead

So much nitpicking


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> you can also call them on their italian number( if you are from italy according to your location ) and arrange a day and an hour ( well I'm not sure if they will come at that exact hour but.. around there) anyway I went to their italian website and this is what it says in the "call customer service" thing at the bottom
> 
> EDIT: I also got my UPS message but for some reason logi wants me to return the mouse to the US and not to netherlands like they usually ask for, bit complicated but no biggie after all they pay for everything, hopefully when all is done and I get my replacement and it won't have any rattle or atleast not as much as the one I have now.


Yeah, in the end i managed to schedule the pickup using their website, so it should be good now.
So you got logitech to replace your defective g403? Idk am i the only one who was told they can only refund and apparently not replace? Might it be i called the italian customer service, and they aren't authorized to replace stuff?


----------



## Mr moff

Mine is still perfect. Serial number is 1632, don't know what was on the box as I've thrown it away now.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> you can also call them on their italian number( if you are from italy according to your location ) and arrange a day and an hour ( well I'm not sure if they will come at that exact hour but.. around there) anyway I went to their italian website and this is what it says in the "call customer service" thing at the bottom
> 
> EDIT: I also got my UPS message but for some reason logi wants me to return the mouse to the US and not to netherlands like they usually ask for, bit complicated but no biggie after all they pay for everything, hopefully when all is done and I get my replacement and it won't have any rattle or atleast not as much as the one I have now.


Same for me, i can only arrange a pickup via phone(Greece).

If anyone knows, the only thing i need to do is package the product print the label and hand it over to ups agent right?

@oxidized i was told the same, insist on RMA they are replacing them now.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Same for me, i can only arrange a pickup via phone(Greece).
> 
> If anyone knows, the only thing i need to do is package the product print the label and hand it over to ups agent right?
> 
> @oxidized i was told the same, insist on RMA they are replacing them now.


They also asked you to send it to the US? I actually am not 100% sure tbh, never had to ship anything outisde the EU, so far I have to print 1 return label aka the thing you put on the box and 3 inovice documents inside the box ((?)most likely right?) guess that's for the guys at the border checking packages and to make sure it's a return, so no import/export taxes or whatever?

Since the all 3 inovice documents are the same it's also said clearly on them "gaming mouse - not a sale / return of a defective product" anyway usually I just get a return label put that on the box and send it to logitech in netherlands and that's all, we'll see, I might ask the guy on the support ticket on how to do it so there are no problems, the guy in the support ticked did say
Quote:


> There is a very likely chance that Logitech would like to have your own mouse picked up and returned to one of our Logitech offices for a review with the Engineering team


but I thought it was like yea suuure... but maybe it's for real and they actually wanna check my G403 to see what's up with the scroll wheel ? meh I have no idea but hey, as long as I don't have to pay for returns I don't mind it, I can live without the g403 for a few weeks, anyway if I do get a quick respones( hah.. fat chance ) I'll let you know in a PM what he tells me.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Same for me, i can only arrange a pickup via phone(Greece).
> 
> If anyone knows, the only thing i need to do is package the product print the label and hand it over to ups agent right?
> 
> @oxidized i was told the same, insist on RMA they are replacing them now.


Hi mate, just print E label. Don't package it. They want to see that it's not a bomb or anthrax.
I gave the ups guy the mouse with original seal on the box and he tried to open it. Told him not to touch the merchandise.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Same for me, i can only arrange a pickup via phone(Greece).
> 
> If anyone knows, the only thing i need to do is package the product print the label and hand it over to ups agent right?
> 
> @oxidized i was told the same, insist on RMA they are replacing them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, just print E label. Don't package it. They want to see that it's not a bomb or anthrax.
> I gave the ups guy the mouse with original seal on the box and he tried to open it. Told him not to touch the merchandise.
Click to expand...

What country do you live in lol.
I packed mine in a brown box, taped the label with clear tape and no worries.

Sent a lot of stuff with DHL before and never ever heard of this lol.
I guess bombs and anthrax is not that common in Sweden with DHL packages


----------



## skajohyros

In Greece. Surprised me too. He was about to rip the mouse box open.


----------



## craterloads

Ordered a wired version today with free a mouse mat and free express delivery for £42.99 with some discount codes so pretty happy with that.

Just a little worried about the wheel wobble thing now just reading this thread.

Am I correct is thinking the G403 has the exact same performance / internals as the G900?


----------



## falcon26

Still don't know which one to get. The G pro or the G403. I have large hand like 19cm. And I like a claw finger tip hybrid thing. I have a zowie za11 now. But my all time favorite mouse is the logitech g9


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Still don't know which one to get. The G pro or the G403. I have large hand like 19cm. And I like a claw finger tip hybrid thing. I have a zowie za11 now. But my all time favorite mouse is the logitech g9


I have about 19x10 hands, Tried the G pro and G403 for almost 2 weeks now or something like that.
Sadly I don't find either super good for me personally.

The G403 feels the best, its way more comfortable to just casual hold etc, grip is good with rubber sides.
However, it is to "bulky/full" for my hand, which makes it hard to control while playing, its just to big when gaming.
For windows stuff etc its wonderful because I can have a more casual grip.

G pro is the mouse I wanted to love.
I feel the clicks are worse then G403, but my LMB feels kinda weird, so not sure if its supposed to be like that or not, its not as responsive or good feedback as the G403 LMB is, not even close.
The sides are plastic and they are super slippery for my hand that never sweat, they also slope so I have a hard time finding a stable grip while playing, and its not as comfortable for casual windows stuff.
It also feels heavy, heavier then G403 because its compact size, and the cable "feels" more for the same reason even with a bungee.

I also use a kinda claw,fingertip hybrid grip.

ZA11 is to big for me btw, ZA12 and 13 is ok, for a reference.

Not helping I guess since I have not found If I should stay with either one at all or go back to my KPM


----------



## drewno

How is the size (especially width and height) feels compared to g402/g502, does it feels bigger?


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> How is the size (especially width and height) feels compared to g402/g502, does it feels bigger?


They are a bit similar... It's not all too much higher than the G502, just by like 2-3mm, it certainly does fill up your hand more because there's more height at the back while the back of the G502 is very narrow and flat.

The left side is much flatter and wider, gives your thumb a bit more room. The right side is also pretty flat to compare with other ergonomic mice, the lip on the front certainly doesn't feel as aggressive as the G502's, it's close to not being there at all.

All in all it does fill up your hand a tiny bit more, at the same time it's more subtle with the curves and not as aggressive. To me it's what the G502 should've been in the first place, material-wise it's actually close to identical, it doesn't feel as low profile, but as I said that's because there's more towards the back.


----------



## MasterBash

Are most of you using the wireless or the wired version of the mouse? I still cant decide which one I wanna keep...

So hard, lol. Cable drag is an issue with the wired version. However, the wireless one is heavier... -_-

lol, I dunno what to do. Both are great. Also, the wired one glides worse for me. Kinda scratchy? Weird.

Really good mouse though.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Are most of you using the wireless or the wired version of the mouse? I still cant decide which one I wanna keep...
> 
> So hard, lol. Cable drag is an issue with the wired version. However, the wireless one is heavier... -_-
> 
> lol, I dunno what to do. Both are great. Also, the wired one glides worse for me. Kinda scratchy? Weird.
> 
> Really good mouse though.


Wired.
Mainly because of the weight, but also I cannot be arsed to plugin the cable when It needs loading etc.
I know I will not do that and poof its out of juice and then I need to play some with wire, and then without etc. Id rather have it working all the time


----------



## MasterBash

I understand what you mean. My computer runs 24/7 and I can just plug it in at night when I am sleeping.


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Are most of you using the wireless or the wired version of the mouse? I still cant decide which one I wanna keep...
> 
> So hard, lol. Cable drag is an issue with the wired version. However, the wireless one is heavier... -_-
> 
> lol, I dunno what to do. Both are great. Also, the wired one glides worse for me. Kinda scratchy? Weird.
> 
> Really good mouse though.


Gonna do wired with the Ceesa cable mod. Best of both worlds


----------



## john88

Anyone elses scroll wheel noisy when scrolling up, and silent when scrolling down?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBash

This is probably the quietest mouse wheel I ever used. No joke.


----------



## agsz

For people who were DeathAdder users, do you keep the weight in? Most people I see in this thread immediately remove the weight and the door.


----------



## SoFGR

wheel is perfect on mine as well ( logitech DE - first batch ) thinking of reselling it, have no problems with the 10g weight - I tested almost every IME 3.0 inspired rodent out there. 3 gens of ec2 - alcor - xm300 - DABE.

I want to order the wireless version from logi UK tomorrow for 90 pounds. actual weight is 107.2g right ? my g403 weighs around 97g atm. it will only be a 8g increase once i remove the magnetic door.

now some wireless noob questions - is it possible to overcharge the battery with a regular 1A 5W smartphone wall charger by letting it recharge overnight ? what is the estimated battery life ? will it last 2 years ? should I always top up before going to sleep or let it drop to 10% first ?

Sent from my Huawei P9 Lite using Tapatalk

PS : box says S/N 1631 - the stock feet have a very balanced glide on silky smooth cloth pads like glorious XL, rougher pads like g-tfx and artisan zero feel a big sticky but tolerable


----------



## MasterBash

My scale says 88g for the g403 wired, 103g for the wireless one. Both without weight cover.

DA Chroma 100g...

Thats very interesting. I might actually keep them both, I dunno yet. So far, I am enjoying the wired one. My G303 weight ~90g on the scale, which is heavier than the G403 wired.

Although its not perfect (cable sucks, MB3 a bit too stiff for me), it is by far the best mouse I've ever used. If Logitech really wanted, they could've reduced the weight a bit more though (not including the weight system at all). Really really good mouse though.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> For people who were DeathAdder users, do you keep the weight in? Most people I see in this thread immediately remove the weight and the door.


I've used two DA's before and there's absolutely no need to keep the extra weight. The lighter the better.


----------



## jasjeet

Think I'm ready to let go of the G900 and keep the G403.


----------



## Nukestalgic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> For people who were DeathAdder users, do you keep the weight in? Most people I see in this thread immediately remove the weight and the door.


I've used DeathAdder 3G for a long time. I like the G403 weight just with the magnetic door.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> I've used two DA's before and there's absolutely no need to keep the extra weight. The lighter the better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukestalgic*
> 
> I've used DeathAdder 3G for a long time. I like the G403 weight just with the magnetic door.


I'll give it a shot without the weight & door tomorrow. I never found the DeathAdder @ 105g to be to heavy, but I could just be extremely used to it I guess.


----------



## ncck

Using wired with no weight but door in

It's perfect for me !


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Using wired with no weight but door in
> 
> It's perfect for me !


With door in == 90g, right? Also, doesn't it feel a bit front heavy without the weight?


----------



## Zakman

Wireless G403 is now available on Amazon UK.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> With door in == 90g, right? Also, doesn't it feel a bit front heavy without the weight?


Nope, all is good here
Very happy with my new "final "mouse


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> wheel is perfect on mine as well ( logitech DE - first batch ) thinking of reselling it, have no problems with the 10g weight - I tested almost every IME 3.0 inspired rodent out there. 3 gens of ec2 - alcor - xm300 - DABE.
> 
> I want to order the wireless version from logi UK tomorrow for 90 pounds. actual weight is 107.2g right ? my g403 weighs around 97g atm. it will only be a 8g increase once i remove the magnetic door.
> 
> now some wireless noob questions - is it possible to overcharge the battery with a regular 1A 5W smartphone wall charger by letting it recharge overnight ? what is the estimated battery life ? will it last 2 years ? should I always top up before going to sleep or let it drop to 10% first ?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P9 Lite using Tapatalk
> 
> PS : box says S/N 1631 - the stock feet have a very balanced glide on silky smooth cloth pads like glorious XL, rougher pads like g-tfx and artisan zero feel a big sticky but tolerable


Modern Li-ion batteries cannot be overcharged. The healthiest place to leave a Li-ion long term is between 40-60% charge, and the healthiest way to operate them is between 20-80%. It will be difficult to charge a mouse as optimally as a cell phone, since it doesn't come with you in the car and work, but you can optimize battery life by waiting for it to get down to 30-40% before charging, and if possible, once charged, take it off the charger before you go to sleep.

The worst thing you can do to a battery is leave it at 0% for extended periods. Periodically check devices you are not actively using to keep them between 40-60% while they are in storage.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Modern Li-ion batteries cannot be overcharged. The healthiest place to leave a Li-ion long term is between 40-60% charge, and the healthiest way to operate them is between 20-80%. It will be difficult to charge a mouse as optimally as a cell phone, since it doesn't come with you in the car and work, but you can optimize battery life by waiting for it to get down to 30-40% before charging, and if possible, once charged, take it off the charger before you go to sleep.
> 
> The worst thing you can do to a battery is leave it at 0% for extended periods. Periodically check devices you are not actively using to keep them between 40-60% while they are in storage.


I thought these things worked on charge cycles and that it was best to keep it at 100% for as much time as possible. Maybe I'm wrong though lol.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I thought these things worked on charge cycles and that it was best to keep it at 100% for as much time as possible. Maybe I'm wrong though lol.


Perhaps, I've never heard of something like that though.


----------



## Tarinth

Like i already stated my modded G403 wired weights about 84g - my stock G403 wireless how i use it (without weight and door) weights about 104g. I use the wireless version at work now. :^)


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> you can also call them on their italian number( if you are from italy according to your location ) and arrange a day and an hour ( well I'm not sure if they will come at that exact hour but.. around there) anyway I went to their italian website and this is what it says in the "call customer service" thing at the bottom
> 
> EDIT: I also got my UPS message but for some reason logi wants me to return the mouse to the US and not to netherlands like they usually ask for, bit complicated but no biggie after all they pay for everything, hopefully when all is done and I get my replacement and it won't have any rattle or atleast not as much as the one I have now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> They also asked you to send it to the US? I actually am not 100% sure tbh, never had to ship anything outisde the EU, so far I have to print 1 return label aka the thing you put on the box and 3 inovice documents inside the box ((?)most likely right?) guess that's for the guys at the border checking packages and to make sure it's a return, so no import/export taxes or whatever?
> 
> Since the all 3 inovice documents are the same it's also said clearly on them "gaming mouse - not a sale / return of a defective product" anyway usually I just get a return label put that on the box and send it to logitech in netherlands and that's all, we'll see, I might ask the guy on the support ticket on how to do it so there are no problems, the guy in the support ticked did say
> but I thought it was like yea suuure... but maybe it's for real and they actually wanna check my G403 to see what's up with the scroll wheel ? meh I have no idea but hey, as long as I don't have to pay for returns I don't mind it, I can live without the g403 for a few weeks, anyway if I do get a quick respones( hah.. fat chance ) I'll let you know in a PM what he tells me.


If you need to send to the US you have to put the customs declaration on the outside of the box, for example in a clear bag. Otherwise they'll deny delivering it.


----------



## vanir1337

Alright, so my 2 cents about this mouse.
*Pros*:
- It feels great in the hand, the side coating is grippy, the top is smooth. It's just perfect.
- The sensor is 3366, I guess that settles it.
- The clicks feel absolutely amazing.
- The buttons have no pre-travel including the side buttons which is rare nowadays.
- The weight is pleasant.
- Logitech gaming software is pretty much the best driver program you can find out there.

*Neutrals*:
- Cable could be lighter but it didn't affect my gameplay whatsoever.
- The feet are stock Logi plastic stuff, not too great but not too bad either.

*Cons*:
- The scroll wheel rattles like it's World War 2 happening inside it.
- The scroll wheel button takes quite a lot of force to press in, that's a bit annoying. I've bound the middle click to the CPI toggle button, so that's pretty much solved.

Would rate it like 7/10. The raw performance amazed me, but I'm not doing extraordinary well with it in FPS games. WoW is great with it tho. The scroll wheel rattle is really annyoing. Gonna fix it up asap.


----------



## oxidized

Anyway both the box and the mouse itself had a 1631 class serial numbers, and it had wheel rattle, although almost nonexistent lens rattle, at 12K cpi it moved barely half a pixel when shaking it


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Modern Li-ion batteries cannot be overcharged. The healthiest place to leave a Li-ion long term is between 40-60% charge, and the healthiest way to operate them is between 20-80%. It will be difficult to charge a mouse as optimally as a cell phone, since it doesn't come with you in the car and work, but you can optimize battery life by waiting for it to get down to 30-40% before charging, and if possible, once charged, take it off the charger before you go to sleep.
> 
> The worst thing you can do to a battery is leave it at 0% for extended periods. Periodically check devices you are not actively using to keep them between 40-60% while they are in storage.


To add, they can't be over or under charged.
When the lithium battery discharges, a micro controller will not let it discharge past a safe voltage, usually 3.2v minimum. So 0% charge in the Logitech program is the minimum safe discharge. But as said it's better to keep it in the 20-80% range at all times for optimum life. But if Logitech calibrate the 0-100% charge to 20% - ~100% actual charge, then nothing to worry about.
I wouldn't stress over this.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Modern Li-ion batteries cannot be overcharged. The healthiest place to leave a Li-ion long term is between 40-60% charge, and the healthiest way to operate them is between 20-80%. It will be difficult to charge a mouse as optimally as a cell phone, since it doesn't come with you in the car and work, but you can optimize battery life by waiting for it to get down to 30-40% before charging, and if possible, once charged, take it off the charger before you go to sleep.
> 
> The worst thing you can do to a battery is leave it at 0% for extended periods. Periodically check devices you are not actively using to keep them between 40-60% while they are in storage.


I assume this applies to all Li-on batteries? Sort of off topic, but I've been swapping out my battery sets in my vape mod @ 60-70% to charge them before I leave.


----------



## needh3lp

Just put my order in through Amazon in the US. It says in stock but needs 1-2 days to process, whatever that actually means.

I've been a Deathadder user since the original. Gotta be something like 8 years or so using them. I've been through many iterations of them. Still using a 2011 "Black Edition" at the moment and it has held up great, but I'm ready to try something new. I refused to buy another one since they moved to Synapse so here I am. Hoping the G403 will finally free me of the Razer chains!


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needh3lp*
> 
> Just put my order in through Amazon in the US. It says in stock but needs 1-2 days to process, whatever that actually means.
> 
> [...]


It probably means it's Sunday and they are not processing orders today?


----------



## needh3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> It probably means it's Sunday and they are not processing orders today?


In my experience, Amazon never sleeps!









A few days ago it was listed as being released on Sep. 26, so I'm guessing they wont actually process any G403's until tomorrow officially rolls around. Whatever the case, I'm on track to receive it Wed., which is fine for me.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needh3lp*
> 
> Just put my order in through Amazon in the US. It says in stock but needs 1-2 days to process, whatever that actually means.
> 
> I've been a Deathadder user since the original. Gotta be something like 8 years or so using them. I've been through many iterations of them. Still using a 2011 "Black Edition" at the moment and it has held up great, but I'm ready to try something new. I refused to buy another one since they moved to Synapse so here I am. Hoping the G403 will finally free me of the Razer chains!


Synapse isn't so bad, I never really had an issue with it, just disabled it and its services from starting or removed it completely. I'm in the same boat as you though, used a DeathAdder since 2013 and hoping the G403 is a permanent replacement.


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> *Cons*:
> - The scroll wheel rattles like it's World War 2 happening inside it.
> - The scroll wheel button takes quite a lot of force to press in, that's a bit annoying. I've bound the middle click to the CPI toggle button, so that's pretty much solved.


roflmao I hope logitech reads this thread before they ship to bestbuy


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Modern Li-ion batteries cannot be overcharged. The healthiest place to leave a Li-ion long term is between 40-60% charge, and the healthiest way to operate them is between 20-80%. It will be difficult to charge a mouse as optimally as a cell phone, since it doesn't come with you in the car and work, but you can optimize battery life by waiting for it to get down to 30-40% before charging, and if possible, once charged, take it off the charger before you go to sleep.
> 
> The worst thing you can do to a battery is leave it at 0% for extended periods. Periodically check devices you are not actively using to keep them between 40-60% while they are in storage.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume this applies to all Li-on batteries? Sort of off topic, but I've been swapping out my battery sets in my vape mod @ 60-70% to charge them before I leave.
Click to expand...

you can easily over charge/discharge a li-ion battery, but most come with protection circuitry that prevents that


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> you can easily over charge/discharge a li-ion battery, but most come with protection circuitry that prevents that


According to this page, there's no protection circuit built in, and this is one of the best/highest recommended batteries for vaping mods.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> According to this page, there's no protection circuit built in, and this is one of the best/highest recommended batteries for vaping mods.


I think he meant a protection circuitry built into the device using the battery.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> I think he meant a protection circuitry built into the device using the battery.


Thanks.


----------



## bgaccord

Been using the g403 for 5 days and i have to say my aim has never been better, and its really comfortable.
Bought the g pro too. But i prefer 403
I had about every mouse available and was never happy. Just scroll wheel is a little loose but it doesn't bother me. I really recommend this mouse


----------



## Uryftw

In the end, I can affirm that my copy is flawless. The rattle that I was hearing is caused by the heavy cable of the g403 when I shake it.

I'm also using it without the 10g weight, but keeping the "magnet door" in (I don't want it to pick up dust inside, my environment is quite dusty). I play League of Legends / CS:GO at a very high level, and so far so good, 400 DPI are good for me. The sensor is so damn precise. And the shape and the rubber grips are 10/10.

I'm keeping my previous Zowie EC1-A in it's box, just in case, but this 403 is a sure winner. Plus my hands are huge (22cm+) and I've adapted SO QUICKLY to this mouse, Been warming up in OSU since the first day I got it, and I'm just as consistent as I was with my Zowie EC1-A, so perfect adaptation for me.

Quality build for my unit is superb, 0 issues.


----------



## foxx1337

1631 on box and mouse. The wheel is somewhat loose (it does rattle when I move the device quickly), otherwise it's pretty much perfect for the time being. I'll use it for a couple of days and decide whether I'll ask Logitech to replace it.
Ordered from Logitech, in Germany.


----------



## kevin-L

Is there any sticker or something similar that you need to break to open the mouse up other than mouse feet? I'm wondering if I could replace the cable without voiding warranty, probably not I guess


----------



## ncck

Yeah I just want to say this is by far my favorite mouse even with the wheel shaking around. It's just a great shape and good performance - and it's not slippery like many mice. I'd say it's an inbetween the new zowie super grippy coating and a slippery coating - just the right amount of grip.

Hope they keep this shape for any future refreshes (AKA RUBBER CABLE!!!!!!!)

No e-mail back for my RMA request yet..... just praying they don't want me to send it in or else I'll have to deal with the wheel.. no way I'm spending 1-2 weeks without my baby


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Yeah I just want to say this is by far my favorite mouse even with the wheel shaking around. It's just a great shape and good performance - and it's not slippery like many mice. I'd say it's an inbetween the new zowie super grippy coating and a slippery coating - just the right amount of grip.
> 
> Hope they keep this shape for any future refreshes (AKA RUBBER CABLE!!!!!!!)


Now that I've had a few more days to get used to it, I'm going to say the G403 is my favorite mouse as well. Totally agree the coating is just the right amount of grip, and the shape is sublime.

Besides the cable you mentioned, the only small thing I could mention for improvement is the mouse wheel sticks up a bit high, at least compared to any other mouse I have. But I guess that is subjective.

Everything else is good, maybe finally now I have a mouse I can use for a few years like the DA.


----------



## agsz

Do you guys push your mousewheel in before shaking, to check for sensor rattle, or just do the paint test?


----------



## ncck

What? The mouse wheel rattling doesn't affect the sensor. It's just an annoying sound and a minor physical feedback when you swipe hard which you don't notice in game unless you zone in on it


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> What? The mouse wheel rattling doesn't affect the sensor. It's just an annoying sound and a minor physical feedback when you swipe hard which you don't notice in game unless you zone in on it


I meant is it audible when shaking your mouse, so you push your mousewheel in so that doesn't make noise while listening for the sensor rattle. I think I read in here that's the way some people did it, can't find the posts though.

Edit: Just realized Serial Number on the outside of the box means nothing.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I meant is it audible when shaking your mouse, so you push your mousewheel in so that doesn't make noise while listening for the sensor rattle. I think I read in here that's the way some people did it, can't find the posts though.
> 
> Edit: Package just got here, Serial Number on box starts with 1636, opening now.


I demand a live stream of the event.


----------



## RTagg

Is the scroll wheel supposed to be able to click to the left or right? Mine seems to be able to tilt and rest a little bit to the left, but not click. And if I try to click to the right it clicks, but I can't tell if its a right scrolling click or just a click from pressing down on it.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RTagg*
> 
> Is the scroll wheel supposed to be able to click to the left or right? Mine seems to be able to tilt and rest a little bit to the left, but not click. And if I try to click to the right it clicks, but I can't tell if its a right scrolling click or just a click from pressing down on it.


This is just a result of the mechanism used to implement in the clicking. I believe it is normal to operate in this way. Look at the picture of the mechanism posed early in this thread.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I demand a live stream of the event.


not sure if srs, then again people pay to watch others eat online these days


----------



## Demi9OD

Not srs lol


----------



## ncck

The scroll wheel doesn't make noise if I hold it down, only when I don't touch it does it rattle


----------



## john88

My brothers, you can shift the scroll wheel left to right, and he has the rattle. Mine does not unless i try hard, and does not rattle.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> No e-mail back for my RMA request yet..... just praying they don't want me to send it in or else I'll have to deal with the wheel.. no way I'm spending 1-2 weeks without my baby


Why not just buy another one and get a refund on the first?

That's what I did on my G Pro. The Super light RMB made me FTH rarely but enough to get a different one.


----------



## R432

How is G403 feeling in hand compared to G402? G402 sadly had flaws i didint like much but shape/weight was ok, such as stiff and loud middle click, dpi up down+ sniper button placement, stiff cable.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> The scroll wheel doesn't make noise if I hold it down, only when I don't touch it does it rattle


Ask them to cross-ship, hell even Zowie did that for me, but they don't give you prepaid labels


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> No e-mail back for my RMA request yet..... just praying they don't want me to send it in or else I'll have to deal with the wheel.. no way I'm spending 1-2 weeks without my baby


Seriously, you're better off just asking for a refund because the RMA process through Logitech these days take longer! Besides, Amazon has the G403 available again and if you order now, you can nab one and just return it faster if that too has any issues. Logitech's customer service has been quite challenging lately (it's as if the more mice they release, the less easy customer support gets).


----------



## SmashTV

Took me two business days to get a reply. Mouse not registered yet but have an account on the site. USA location. Still the CS that made me a long term buyer.

Some stuff is seriously overblown on here.


----------



## scardd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Took me two business days to get a reply. Mouse not registered yet but have an account on the site. USA location. Still the CS that made me a long term buyer.
> 
> Some stuff is seriously overblown on here.


dealt with their cs 2 times in the past month.
first time to cancel my order - took roughly a week but ok thats fine.

2nd time to sent back my rattling 403 no answer for 2 weeks now. sent them another message last week no answer yet either.

i dont really want to blame it on the ppl working in the cs since imo the whole system is pretty inefficient when you are dealing with things related to orders.
at this point if i would know where to sent the package to i would just pay the shipping myself with dhl or sth. just to be done with it.


----------



## popups

Didn't Logitech downgrade their customer support and decreased their warranties a few years ago?


----------



## AnimalK

In the past year I have had to deal with Logitech CS twice. In both instances I experienced nothing but great, understanding and swift resolution to my issues.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> In the past year I have had to deal with Logitech CS twice. In both instances I experienced nothing but great, understanding and swift resolution to my issues.


Only once for me but yeah it was effortless.


----------



## Infection11

hello im new here, have some questions ..
im useing right now zowie ec1-a and the size is good, but i like more the da chroma size too, will the g403 be good for me on size (palm grip)?
second, i dont like the shape on ec1-a i like more the shape on da ergonomic \ rubberized will the g403 have diffrent shape than ec1-a?
i dont like glossy at all//
and i see that amazon have it on stuck right now. want to know if i order the mouse right now from amazon i will gut the one with bug's like all pepole say on scroll wheel?
or its the fixed one?
thx for help !
love you guys


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> hello im new here, have some questions ..
> im useing right now zowie ec1-a and the size is good, but i like more the da chroma size will the g403 will be good for me with size?
> second, i dont like the shape on ec1-a i like more the shape on da ergonomic \ rubberized will the g403 have diffrent shape than ec1-a?
> i dont like glossy at all//
> and i see that amazon have it on stuck right now. want to know if i order the mouse right now from amazon i will gut the one with bug's like all pepole say on scroll wheel?
> or its the fixed one?
> thx for help !
> love you guys


G403 more like an EC1-A than a Death Adder imo because of where the hump is.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> hello im new here, have some questions .


Well, it's more towards the DA than the EC1. I didn't like the EC1 either, too slippery. Grip was... weird.

It's not glossy either. The top is coated, the sides are more rubberised. Doesn't have the Deathadder Hump.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> G403 more like an EC1-A than a Death Adder imo because of where the hump is.


huh, weird


----------



## Infection11

well i dont have problem with size the most importnet thats is not on ec2-a size..
about the shape , when you say the sides are rubberised like on xai?
on the top what is it coated, coated = ec1-a shape?
sorry for bad english and thx for help

and what pad should use with g403
i have qck heavy and roccat taito..


----------



## zzuper

Illustrate it with some pictures people! <33<<3<33


----------



## SEJB

getting really comfy with this mouse now. I was in a bit of a slump but judging from my past games all my stats are up. just gotta deal with my mouse wheel but it seems like my rattle, isn't even worth mentioning compared to some others here.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> well i dont have problem with size the most importnet thats is not on ec2-a size..
> about the shape , when you say the sides are rubberised like on xai?
> on the top what is it coated, coated = ec1-a shape?
> sorry for bad english and thx for help
> 
> and what pad should use with g403
> i have qck heavy and roccat taito..


Top coating reminds me of the FM 2015 and Revel, not that it's gonna help you. Quite grippy. EC1 felt more slippery, but didn't take time to brake it in.

Sides feel like soft rubber, Like Xai, I wouldn't know.

As for pad, I guess the qck heavy or taito will do fine. The sensor doesn't seem to be sensitive to surfaces. I'm using a Goliathus, no special surface calibration necessary (in fact, it messed up tracking when I tried).


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Top coating reminds me of the FM 2015 and Revel, not that it's gonna help you. Quite grippy. EC1 felt more slippery, but didn't take time to brake it in.
> 
> Sides feel like soft rubber, Like Xai, I wouldn't know.
> 
> As for pad, I guess the qck heavy or taito will do fine. The sensor doesn't seem to be sensitive to surfaces. I'm using a Goliathus, no special surface calibration necessary (in fact, it messed up tracking when I tried).


ok thx for help!
now, the one that on amazon now is the version with scroll wheel bug ?
cuz i want to order now. but i see many pepole say that mouse have bug..


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Mine is OK, but not 100% solid. 1632 serial number on both mouse and box. Wait for Logitech to sort it out, I suppose. Also, I got it on offer too. 20% + £5 off. Maybe worth waiting for price drop and such. At £43, feels about right, at £60, it's a bit expensive.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Took me two business days to get a reply. Mouse not registered yet but have an account on the site. USA location. Still the CS that made me a long term buyer.
> 
> Some stuff is seriously overblown on here.


Or maybe you happened to have a good experience while others haven't. I contacted them a couple times over the course of a couple weeks trying to cancel an order and never even got so much as a "we've received your ticket and will look into it" email. Got tired of that and called them and they supposedly were going to cancel the order. Ended up having to refuse the package that they proceeded to ship.


----------



## VESPA5

So I finally got my G403 today and I'm beginning to wonder if Logitech decided to go with hairtrigger M1/M2 buttons with their G Pro and Prodigy lineup. These switches make my G303's M1/M2 buttons feel like Huano switches (lol). I love the shape. It definitely reminds me of a refined EC1-A with rubber sides but damn, these M1/M2 buttons will definitely take some getting used to. What's odd is that both in this forum as well as the G Pro forum - you have owners stating that the buttons are very tactile or very light.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So I finally got my G403 today and I'm beginning to wonder if Logitech decided to go with hairtrigger M1/M2 buttons with their G Pro and Prodigy lineup. These switches make my G303's M1/M2 buttons feel like Huano switches (lol). I love the shape. It definitely reminds me of a refined EC1-A with rubber sides but damn, these M1/M2 buttons will definitely take some getting used to. What's odd is that both in this forum as well as the G Pro forum - you have owners stating that the buttons are very tactile or very light.


Stop buying mice, seriously. Lol


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Mine is OK, but not 100% solid. 1632 serial number on both mouse and box. Wait for Logitech to sort it out, I suppose. Also, I got it on offer too. 20% + £5 off. Maybe worth waiting for price drop and such. At £43, feels about right, at £60, it's a bit expensive.


price is 70$ on amazon. dont think its going to pricr drop..
btw what serial number is the buggy one?
thx


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So I finally got my G403 today and I'm beginning to wonder if Logitech decided to go with hairtrigger M1/M2 buttons with their G Pro and Prodigy lineup. These switches make my G303's M1/M2 buttons feel like Huano switches (lol). I love the shape. It definitely reminds me of a refined EC1-A with rubber sides but damn, these M1/M2 buttons will definitely take some getting used to. What's odd is that both in this forum as well as the G Pro forum - you have owners stating that the buttons are very tactile or very light.


Weird. I have two G303s, a G Pro, and a G403 and both G303 clicks feel the lightest and have the least feedback. I actually prefer it that way though, I've never had issues accidentally pressing buttons.


----------



## Falkentyne

My G900 has God clicks.
My G502 probably feels the same, but there's less feedback I guess, because of the shape of the buttons.

The G502's buttons pressing feels like a girl who is afraid to have sex with you.
The G900's button pressing feels like a girl who wants to make whoopee with you for 1000 years.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The G502's buttons pressing feels like a girl who is afraid to have sex with you.


i wonder why you would know how that feels


----------



## Zelo

Can someone tell me the default dpi steps for the g403? Thanks!


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> Can someone tell me the default dpi steps for the g403? Thanks!


400
800
1600
3200

Usable out of box without software - but you need the software to disable the LEDs


----------



## Falkentyne

You don't have the software installed?


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> 400
> 800
> 1600
> 3200
> 
> Usable out of box without software - but you need the software to disable the LEDs


Thanks! I've been using it without the software.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Stop buying mice, seriously. Lol


*sigh* - I know, I know


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You don't have the software installed?


Nope I never use the software unless it's necessary, LGS is actually pretty good I've used it in the past.. but I have no reason to use it - mouse does 400/800 out of box and I'm good to go.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You don't have the software installed?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I never use the software unless it's necessary, LGS is actually pretty good I've used it in the past.. but I have no reason to use it - mouse does 400/800 out of box and I'm good to go.
Click to expand...

That's true.

Had to use LGS to set up settings on my G900 when it first arrived because the idiot RGB lights were driving me insane, so killed them off immediately with LGS.

Next were dialing in my preferred dpi settings for the mouse which I love using and sure enough everything was saved onto the G900. After that I remove LGS off my system, treat it like Synapse-ware and behold, you have a perfect mouse that is configured for your use only.

That is why Logitech is KING amongst all the peripheral makers because their hardware and software works (removed) when required.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Decided to order one just to see if it will be a good unit or not. At least it's off of Amazon so returning will be quick and painless should something be faulty.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Decided to order one just to see if it will be a good unit or not. At least it's off of Amazon so returning will be quick and painless should something be faulty.


If you're going to return anything back, make sure the returned item really is damaged in some way.

For instance, if the scroll wheel makes a noise when used, make sure it literally snaps off when used. Did that with returned mice (myself) so that the retailer can see personally how faulty that rodent was. Be smart, don't send back working mice, send back crippled and killed mice, like they were all in Aleppo serving time.

Treat each return as a Battle to find that perfect mouse, for yourself







.


----------



## SEJB

That just sounds like the buttons shaking.


----------



## Japi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> That just sounds like the buttons shaking.


Yeah i figured out







i tried earlier hold all buttons down but i probably i didn't hold all buttons down


----------



## Infection11

guys if i order g403 from amazon right now, it will be the version with the bugs?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> guys if i order g403 from amazon right now, it will be the version with the bugs?


not 100% of the logitech g403 sold have the issue, remember you only hear from the people who got a faulty mouse in here (well 9 out of 10 times).


----------



## overgot

Just got mine (had the pro, returned it). So far, in comparison with the pro:

- cpi is exactly 400, the pro had 420
- the middle click is as it should be, the pro was way too stiff for me (i use it a lot in game and in browsing to open a link in a new tab)
- the lmb and rmb are equal and proper (the pro had a very soft rmb, i misclicked a lot)
- mousewheel has a VERY SLIGHT rattle and only when i shake it in the air, moving the mouse in the mousepad it is dead silent.

For reference: both the box and the mouse have a 1631 sn, although they're different.

Considering the pro was too narrow for me, i'm very happy with this mouse.


----------



## Longasc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> - mousewheel has a VERY SLIGHT rattle and only when i shake it in the air, moving the mouse in the mousepad it is dead silent.


Hi overgot, had 3 of 4 G403 make noises when scrolling upward only, the mouse wheel on these could be moved slightly left/right with the finger, try to move yours around left/right and if you hit the right spot, the noise will be gone or greatly reduced. Give it a try.


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> not 100% of the logitech g403 sold have the issue, remember you only hear from the people who got a faulty mouse in here (well 9 out of 10 times).


so what you say?
should i order now or to wait little bit?


----------



## Longasc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> so what you say?
> should i order now or to wait little bit?


I am afraid there is no point in waiting, they won't change the design and the faulty wheel seems to be due to the design of the suspension/wheel. It's a smooth and soft wheel, just noisy when scrolling upwards and has or has not some leeway left/right. Many people simply wouldn't be bothered by that at all, but this forum is about perfection and often quite nitpicking. And I agree, there simply should not be a "scrollwheel raffle" when you buy a mouse. 3 of 4 G403 I have touched make noises when scrolling up, on some it can be reduced or near eliminated by pushing the wheel with the finger in another position where it doesn't produce the noise. The G Pro I just got had no wheel issue, in fact it's a perfect wheel with a much more comfortable middle click.

Waiting: Doubt they are getting better if you wait, you will have to live knowing that some G403 wheels will be a bit noisier or even rattle. And that's a shame, otherwise this mouse is awesome to boot, lovely shape.


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longasc*
> 
> I am afraid there is no point in waiting, they won't change the design and the faulty wheel seems to be due to the design of the suspension/wheel. It's a smooth and soft wheel, just noisy when scrolling upwards and has or has not some leeway left/right. Many people simply wouldn't be bothered by that at all, but this forum is about perfection and often quite nitpicking. And I agree, there simply should not be a "scrollwheel raffle" when you buy a mouse. 3 of 4 G403 I have touched make noises when scrolling up, on some it can be reduced or near eliminated by pushing the wheel with the finger in another position where it doesn't produce the noise. The G Pro I just got had no wheel issue, in fact it's a perfect wheel with a much more comfortable middle click.
> 
> Waiting: Doubt they are getting better if you wait, you will have to live knowing that some G403 wheels will be a bit noisier or even rattle. And that's a shame, otherwise this mouse is awesome to boot, lovely shape.


i really want to order him asap beacuse my ec1-a is like dead when i move him fast he just getting stuck for 10-5 seconds and i cant play like htis..
what you say that the mouse is ok just only when you play with him on the air he have the wheel problem?


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longasc*
> 
> Hi overgot, had 3 of 4 G403 make noises when scrolling upward only, the mouse wheel on these could be moved slightly left/right with the finger, try to move yours around left/right and if you hit the right spot, the noise will be gone or greatly reduced. Give it a try.


Yes, the wheel does move left/right like 0.05mm. The reason i capslocked "VERY SLIGHTLY" was just to emphasize the fact that it doesn't bother me at all. Like i said, only happens if i shake it in the air, on the mousepad is perfectly fine.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> i really want to order him asap beacuse my ec1-a is like dead when i move him fast he just getting stuck for 10-5 seconds and i cant play like htis..
> what you say that the mouse is ok just only when you play with him on the air he have the wheel problem?


What do you mean by 'getting stuck'? Check if your scrollwheel's LED is turning off during fast swipes, I had an EC1-A that literally turned off during fast swipes.


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> What do you mean by 'getting stuck'? Check if your scrollwheel's LED is turning off during fast swipes, I had an EC1-A that literally turned off during fast swipes.


nope. led still on
.like this : 



to me its happan randomly..
anyway going to order the g403 hope mine will not have some problems


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> nope. led still on
> .like this :
> 
> 
> 
> to me its happan randomly..
> anyway going to order the g403 hope mine will not have some problems


That's odd that it didn't happen for him in USB 3.0..


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> That's odd that it didn't happen for him in USB 3.0..


i try still have the problem. anyway i dont care i want to change mouse, will update here when i get the g403 ,

btw if i order from amazon and if have the scroll wheel bug, dose amazon will send me new mouseor i need to speak with logitech support?


----------



## weirdek

Just got the wired G403, was actually cheaper locally which was nice. First impressions are really good, my copy doesn't have any mouse wheel issues and obviously the sensor is great. There's a slight difference in left and right click, left click sounding a bit more hollow but honestly I don't even notice it that much, they still feel the same. Shape and weight wise (w/o added weight) I think it's perfect, I was using the EC2-A and needed something a bit bigger. The cable is fairly flexible and light so I'm not running into any drag problems, although i prefer non-braided cables. Mouse feet are okay, at least they're rounded off now unlike the G402 which had inconsistent glide on some mousepads. M1&2 clicks are crisp and jitter clicking is finally not that tiring like on the huanos. Other buttons are really good, just wish the scroll button was a bit easier to press. All in all I'm really pleased and plan on using it for a long time, hopefully with no issues.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weirdek*
> 
> There's a slight difference in left and right click, left click sounding a bit more hollow but honestly I don't even notice it that much, they still feel the same. Shape and weight wise (w/o added weight) I think it's perfect, I was using the EC2-A and needed something a bit bigger. The cable is fairly flexible and light so I'm not running into any drag problems, although i prefer non-braided cables. Mouse feet are okay, at least they're rounded off now unlike the G402 which had inconsistent glide on some mousepads. M1&2 clicks are crisp and jitter clicking is finally not that tiring like on the huanos.


I don't know if this is a QC issue with Logitech lately (don't get me started on their customer service) but I don't remember M1/M2 buttons being so different in my past and current Logitech mice. I have a G900, G303 (my main mouse), an M705 at work, and now the G403. With an exception of the G403, all the mice I've owned via Logitech have very similar LMB and RMB clicks. I returned my G Pro due to a hyper-sensitve RMB. My 'new' G403 has uber-hyper-fragile-sensitive-to-the-umpteenth-power M1/M2 buttons. I have this feeling that not all Logitech mice buttons are assembled equally because I just WISHED I got a G Pro or G403 that had similar or identical clicks that my G303 or G900 has


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I don't know if this is a QC issue with Logitech lately (don't get me started on their customer service) but I don't remember M1/M2 buttons being so different in my past and current Logitech mice. I have a G900, G303 (my main mouse), an M705 at work, and now the G403. With an exception of the G403, all the mice I've owned via Logitech have very similar LMB and RMB clicks. I returned my G Pro due to a hyper-sensitve RMB. My 'new' G403 has uber-hyper-fragile-sensitive-to-the-umpteenth-power M1/M2 buttons. I have this feeling that not all Logitech mice buttons are assembled equally because I just WISHED I got a G Pro or G403 that had similar or identical clicks that my G303 or G900 has


Different designs, same switches.


----------



## Vikhr

Some initial impressions

-No rattle on the scroll wheel, between me and 2 other friends I was the only one to get one without a problematic scroll wheel.
-Mouse feet are really fast, unfortunately they feel scratchy with fast vertical/diagonal movements.
-I like the shape, it definitely feels like a hybrid between a 3.0 and 518. I could also describe it as a more compact G400 without the lip.
-I don't really have any complaints about the cable, I'd rather having something like this than the wet noodle cables on some of the more recent Zowie's I've tried.
-M1/2 feel good as expected, M3 feels average for a middle click, side buttons are crisp and don't feel mushy like the EC buttons.

Bretty gud so far


----------



## izakimak

Anybody have an idea of how often those Logitech newsletter promo codes get sent out?

I'm looking to get a wireless g403 but I don't want to buy it and then get a code for 30% off 2 weeks later.


----------



## Infection11

guys if i buy g403 from amaozn, and i have the scroll wheel problem, will amazon send me new one or i need to speak with logitech support?
and i need to send the the mouse back?
thx


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> guys if i buy g403 from amaozn, and i have the scroll wheel problem, will amazon send me new one or i need to speak with logitech support?
> and i need to send the the mouse back?
> thx


You can do either, amazon is just faster


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You can do either, amazon is just faster


ah ok. and amazon ask to send them the buggy mouse back?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> ah ok. and amazon ask to send them the buggy mouse back?


Uh... I have no idea what amazon does with returns.. I just know they'll send you another one lol


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Uh... I have no idea what amazon does with returns.. I just know they'll send you another one lol


They sell returns on their Warehouse site.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Uh... I have no idea what amazon does with returns.. I just know they'll send you another one lol


^This, well, I'm an Amazon Prime member so usually they'll ship out a new one within 3 days. Now if it's a return, they refund you the money immediately with an assumption that you'll ship it back to them soon.


----------



## kevin-L

So I got my g403 today. First impressions are that I love the shape and the sensor, and the overall weight is lower than g400s I've been using even if I had the 10g weight in it. I don't like the cable, but once I'm sure I've gotten a unit that I will keep for years I'll swap it out. My two problems are:

The glide feels kinda rough on my mousepad, kinda like something is dragging, not sure what the source of this is, as it doesn't seem to me like anything is touching the pad other than the mouse feet. I've tried it with both a silky smooth speed pad and a textured control style pad. Can anyone who's had the mouse long enough to look into this provide some input? Has replacing the feet with hyperglides for a different model made a difference?

My scroll wheel is super loose and rattly(S/N starts with 1631), I can not only hear it but feel it when I do quick movements in games. This is very annoying, and I'm planning on returning the mouse until I get a unit with a solidly built scroll. I bought the mouse from Amazon Prime, should I go through Amazon or attempt to contact Logitech? Should I wait for a week or two to increase my chances of getting a unit from a later batch?

Overall, if I can get the glide to match my hyperglide equipped g400s, and get a unit without a broken scrollwheel, the g403 is my perfect mouse, but these two issues are really big for me.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> The glide feels kinda rough on my mousepad, kinda like something is dragging, not sure what the source of this is, as it doesn't seem to me like anything is touching the pad other than the mouse feet. I've tried it with both a silky smooth speed pad and a textured control style pad. Can anyone who's had the mouse long enough to look into this provide some input? Has replacing the feet with hyperglides for a different model made a difference?


Larger mouse feet take longer to break in--I expect it would smooth out in a few days. My G Pro did, but the 403 may take longer.


----------



## Falkentyne

Hotline games feet won't be available until the mouse is available in China.
They can't cut the feet without a template of the mouse underside.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Larger mouse feet take longer to break in--I expect it would smooth out in a few days. My G Pro did, but the 403 may take longer.


I haven't had a dragging feeling like this with any of the other mice I've tried brand new, some of which had feet much larger than the g403's.


----------



## ncck

The glide does not get better, I don't think it's 100% PTFE untextured.. if it is idk why it glides so bad

But on some mouse pads it glides really good. So far the stock feet like artisan and steelseries qck pads


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Hotline games feet won't be available until the mouse is available in China.
> They can't cut the feet without a template of the mouse underside.


I wonder how the plotter cut feet would feel. Plotter cutting is actually super precise.


----------



## ncck

I'm curious if the bad glide is just the middle mouse skate - but I won't risk taking it off with no replacements on hand


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'm curious if the bad glide is just the middle mouse skate - but I won't risk taking it off with no replacements on hand


I took the middle mouse skate off my G Pro and the glide still felt smooth. May be different on the G403.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> I took the middle mouse skate off my G Pro and the glide still felt smooth. May be different on the G403.


I remember a complaint with the G402 (or G502?) that the feet around the sensor are actually plastic, but if it's not there then when you put it down on cloth then the sensor can be lowered toward the cloth, making your CPI raise.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'm curious if the bad glide is just the middle mouse skate - but I won't risk taking it off with no replacements on hand


On my G302, when I removed the feet around the sensor, the ridges around them started scratching on the mouse pad. This meant I then had to try to cut and scratch those off to make the mouse usable.


----------



## john88

My 403 glides smoother and faster than my g pro on my roccat taito 3mm mid size pad.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin-L

Do you guys think I should wait for a while or try right away to get Amazon to replace my g403 with one that doesn't have the rattling wheel? My wheel rattle is actually really really bad, and there's something else rattling too if I hold the cable and wheel still and shake the mouse. I haven't tried testing for sensor movement when shaking it yet, since the wheel rattle is bad enough that I'd want a replacement even if the sensor is perfectly stable.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I remember a complaint with the G402 (or G502?) that the feet around the sensor are actually plastic, but if it's not there then when you put it down on cloth then the sensor can be lowered toward the cloth, making your CPI raise.


Does that happen with other mice or is a logitech thing?


----------



## espk

Just got my G403 shipped from Logitech but the tab on the top of the box was partially open and it looks like it might've been resealed (there's 2 adhesive pieces overlapping on the bottom?). That's not necessarily an issue, what concerns me is a tiny dent near M4/5 along with what looks like finger prints on what should be a brand new mouse....has anyone else run into this?


----------



## agsz

Just opened mine, only things I noticed so far:

Few scratches on the right side nothing major
no rattle if I shake left to right, slight rattle if I shake up and down which is probably the mouse 1 & 2, which could be what other people heard
Only issue I noticed is the mousefeet look as if someone used it for hours on a desk or something, unless that's normal?



http://imgur.com/1uPZy


----------



## notzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espk*
> 
> Just got my G403 shipped from Logitech but the tab on the top of the box was partially open and it looks like it might've been resealed (there's 2 adhesive pieces overlapping on the bottom?). That's not necessarily an issue, what concerns me is a tiny dent near M4/5 along with what looks like finger prints on what should be a brand new mouse....has anyone else run into this?


I'm pretty sure that mine was resealed as well. But got no rattle, so I don't want to risk getting a new one which might have that.
Also have a minor white dent on mouse 1 and finger print on the same button that won't come off.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> The glide does not get better, I don't think it's 100% PTFE untextured.. if it is idk why it glides so bad
> 
> But on some mouse pads it glides really good. So far the stock feet like artisan and steelseries qck pads


Glide seems better after a few days use to me, but agree can only use it on QCK though, horrible on GS-R or Glorious.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Glide was a bit rough in the 1st couple of days for me aswell on my taito 5mm.. Its way better now and it doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## VESPA5

Got my 2nd G403 yesterday (did the "buy 2 and return the 1 that has the most problems" approach). After the G Pro and 2 G403s, I'm convinced that there is a QC issue with the M1/M2 buttons.

1st G403: Hyper-sensitive M1/M2 buttons. Almost no tactile feedback on M1 (mushy).
2nd G403: M2 has NO tactile feedback (meaning no 'click' sound and mushy), M1 is stiff and has a loud tactile click

I'm baffled on how 2 brand new G403s can have completely different feeling M1/M2 buttons. I can aim pretty well with the G403. It feels like a narrower EC2-A, but 2 completely different batch of M1/M2 buttons make me wonder about Logitech's QC issues lately (as well as 'quality' customer service).


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Got my 2nd G403 yesterday (did the "buy 2 and return the 1 that has the most problems" approach). After the G Pro and 2 G403s, I'm convinced that there is a QC issue with the M1/M2 buttons.
> 
> 1st G403: Hyper-sensitive M1/M2 buttons. Almost no tactile feedback on M1 (mushy).
> 2nd G403: M2 has NO tactile feedback (meaning no 'click' sound and mushy), M1 is stiff and has a loud tactile click
> 
> I'm baffled on how 2 brand new G403s can have completely different feeling M1/M2 buttons. I can aim pretty well with the G403. It feels like a narrower EC2-A, but 2 completely different batch of M1/M2 buttons make me wonder about Logitech's QC issues lately (as well as 'quality' customer service).


My G pro was horrible with different clicks.
G403 was perfect though with LMB,RMB. But 1 sidebutton was garbage.

So yeah, no Idea whats up with the clicks on these new mice ;O
Will not buy another one from logitech since its more hassle with returns compared to buying from a local store.


----------



## departet

Got a pro g 1,2 weeks ago and the glides were horrible so i sent it back thinking it was a faulty mouse. After just getting my g403 i have the same not-as-smooth-as-my-fk1 feeling but its a little bit better than the pro g tho.

My g403 came repacked aswell. A little bit dust on the glides but couldn't see any other complainments. Mouse feels good as it is and i will keep it.


----------



## falcon26

I get my G403 wired today. This is replacing my Zowie ZA11


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I get my G403 wired today. This is replacing my Zowie ZA11


Okay? Care to comment on how it is and if you have any problems or basicly anything?


----------



## falcon26

I will once I have it in my hands  It's out for delivery but I don't actually have it yet. I'll throw up some comments later tonight. I got it from Amazon


----------



## xSociety

Why are there no profiles for the G Pro and G403? They claim to have multiple profiles but the option is not there like it was for my G9, G9x, G900, G502, & G303.

WTH Logitech?









Also, can anybody recommend some mouse feet for the G403? It's kinda scratchy on my Zowie cloth pad.

Edit: Got mine from Amazon and so far it feels amazing, no mousewheel rattle or bad uneven clicks. I really love the coating on this and to me it's better with no weight and weight door removed.


----------



## ncck

Alright so which hyperglides for the 403 - someone who has them on just tell me which one I'm going to order them later.. can't deal with this lol


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Alright so which hyperglides for the 403 - someone who has them on just tell me which one I'm going to order them later.. can't deal with this lol


It's that bad even on the QcK Heavy?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Alright so which hyperglides for the 403 - someone who has them on just tell me which one I'm going to order them later.. can't deal with this lol


Seems like it would be hard to go wrong with MS-2, MX-1, MX-2, MX-3, or MX-4, which are all listed at .5mm. MX-4 would give you the most surface area as long as they weren't too wide to fit in the grooves.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c43/s418/list/p1/b59/Hyperglide-Mice_and_Keyboards-Mouse_Skates_and_Feet-Page1.html


----------



## Demi9OD

My terribad MS paint skills put the MX-4 feet around 9mm in width. How wide are the G403 feet grooves?


----------



## Falkentyne

Guys if you impatient people can just hold your horses and stop wasting money on mouse feet that don't fit, Hotline Games will have G403 feet in November.
I already emailed Takasta about it and he replied back.

The G403 hasn't been released in China so hotline games has no access to it. Takasta has to give them the specs for the feet. he's going to arrange to have hotline games make the feet.


----------



## m0uz

Not released in the country it's manufactured in? Really?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Not released in the country it's manufactured in? Really?


I thought China would have fake knock-off G403s already.


----------



## Falkentyne

Logitech isn't a Chinese company, though!
So Europe would get the parts first, not China, even if china is supplying components.

Remember what Intel was doing with its Malaysia and Costa Rica fabs?


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> My terribad MS paint skills put the MX-4 feet around 9mm in width. How wide are the G403 feet grooves?


About 7-8mm. (it's round). But it's less than 9mm, is really thin.


----------



## ncck

I'm just curious how did the skates being bad get past testing? I'm assuming they only tested on the g640 and ignored other pads?

Now I used hotline before but they only released their own version for the g900 back then.. but I want just normal pure ptfe.. so hopefully they release those


----------



## overgot

I think it glides well and i use a gigabyte gp-mp8000 mousepad, nothing too fancy.
But i prefer control to speed, that's why at the moment i'm using the 10gr weight.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Got mine in today from Amazon US. Solid af. No rattles. Great tactile clicks. Nice side buttons. Actually better than I was anticipating.


----------



## Demi9OD

This shot of the MX-3 is at a bit of an angle, so if rotated it should be 7mm or less. Not to mention perspective will skew the size of the foot a little larger than the ruler.



Edit: Yeah just under 7mm: https://i.gyazo.com/7486f4afca96283e60c4400373e86887.png

Apparently Logi is giving me a $20 coupon for filling out a survey from returning my G Pro, so against my better judgement I might pick up a G403, some Hyperglide MX-3 skates and a Ceesa cable.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Got mine in today from Amazon US. Solid af. No rattles. Great tactile clicks. Nice side buttons. Actually better than I was anticipating.


Same here! Immediately replaced my G303, even though I love that mouse.


----------



## PaleNimbus

Man I'm digging this mouse. I got both this and the G Pro but ended up sending the G Pro back because it was a tad bit too small for my taste.

Having collected 16 mice in total, the G403 is as close to the perfect mouse I've ever felt.

+ The sensor is perfect
+ L/R Click is crisp, although not as crisp as on the G Pro
+ Grip is fantastic. Finally something without the terrible "basketball grip" of Steelseries Rival/Deathadder
+ Scroll wheel is perfect. Having come from the Zowie EC2, it's a relief
+ Zero rattle, glide is good

If this mouse was just a bit lower and had the exact clicks of the G Pro, it would be the perfect mouse.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleNimbus*
> 
> Man I'm digging this mouse. I got both this and the G Pro but ended up sending the G Pro back because it was a tad bit too small for my taste.
> 
> Having collected 16 mice in total, the G403 is as close to the perfect mouse I've ever felt.
> 
> + The sensor is perfect
> + L/R Click is crisp, although not as crisp as on the G Pro
> + Grip is fantastic. Finally something without the terrible "basketball grip" of Steelseries Rival/Deathadder
> + Scroll wheel is perfect. Having come from the Zowie EC2, it's a relief
> + Zero rattle, glide is good
> 
> If this mouse was just a bit lower and had the exact clicks of the G Pro, it would be the perfect mouse.


Coming from an FK1 that I love and will always love, the clicks and scroll wheel on this are a god send.


----------



## Saint Chewy

I received my G403 from Amazon today. S/N on both the mouse and box start with 1635. I was concerned at first that I had the rattling scroll wheel of death but now I am pretty sure that when I shake the mouse, the strain relief is what is shaking. If I hold mouse 1,2, and 3 it still rattles a tiny bit. If I try and hold the strain relief and shake the mouse the rattle is almost non-existent. I do notice that my scroll wheel does kinda move to the left not sure if that is normal. But so far I am really liking this mouse. Having a hard time deciding between the Pro and the G403.

Edit: It seems like this mouse is making my hand sweaty which my G502 never did. Will keep using and see how it goes


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> This shot of the MX-3 is at a bit of an angle, so if rotated it should be 7mm or less. Not to mention perspective will skew the size of the foot a little larger than the ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yeah just under 7mm: https://i.gyazo.com/7486f4afca96283e60c4400373e86887.png
> 
> Apparently Logi is giving me a $20 coupon for filling out a survey from returning my G Pro, so against my better judgement I might pick up a G403, some Hyperglide MX-3 skates and a Ceesa cable.


If it's 7mmm you should be fine. I have no problems with the default skates.

I also got a coupon for returning the g pro and got a g403, best decision i made. Or i just got lucky, i got none of the problems mentioned by some users..


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> It's that bad even on the QcK Heavy?


Yes. It's the worst gliding mouse I have ever used... and I have used a lot. It could be because I am on a QCK+, but I doubt it wold be any better, on say, a GSR.

I can't believe more people aren't complaining about this. Maybe it's just few batches that are having this issue. But going from an EC1A to G403 is like going from an ice hockey table to a belt sander. It's ridiculous.


----------



## warhuryeah

Got the mouse today, really liking the shape, stopped using my G Pro because it was really hurting my hand.

I've noticed a bit of drag as well. Will give it a few more days to see if it subsides and will probably try a few other mousemats too.


----------



## imdavidboss

Got my G403 from Fry's yesterday (mouse SN 1631) and I have to say the shape isn't exactly what I was expecting. I've been using a G502 for about 2 years now and the G403 definitely has more of a booty to it. Not to say I don't like the shape, but I definitely feel the difference. Sensor is the same and it's great. No rattling scroll wheel at all.

First thing I immediately noticed is the weight, WOW. It is SIGNIFICANTLY lighter than the G502. At first it was TOO light, and I had to put the 10 gram weight in it to get used to it. After a while I removed the weight and I've gotten used to it without it.

I'm currently using a GS-R and I don't have any complains about the glide of the mouse. I use 400DPI 7 sens in OW and never notice it feeling draggy. Then again, I was using the G502 so everything seems a lot easier to push around.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Guys if you impatient people can just hold your horses and stop wasting money on mouse feet that don't fit, Hotline Games will have G403 feet in November.
> I already emailed Takasta about it and he replied back.
> 
> The G403 hasn't been released in China so hotline games has no access to it. Takasta has to give them the specs for the feet. he's going to arrange to have hotline games make the feet.


Does Takasta sell "performance" and "competition" DIY 0.6mm PTFE sheets?


----------



## ncck

Well I have the hien coming soon - and the stock feet glide well on artisans

But as for hotline skates - only way I'm going to use those again if there's a regular PTFE version (not their fancy silver one) -- my biggest concern is.. if I love the hien then those 3rd party skates may be an issue because I recall them being sharp cuts and they may snag on the material.. hmm - hopefully the stock feet just glide well on the hien and I don't have to make changes cause they worked well on the hayate.

But yeah if I tested this mouse before it came out I would of immediately told them the glide is very bad - and I have the mousepads here to test that.. went through them and it was the most obvious thing on say the GSR.. felt atrocious and very wrong - as if the skates were getting 'caught' on it. QCK Heavy though it glides fine.. but too fine because I can't control it (slippery)

I mean it comes down to this - if my scroll wheel was perfect, this thing has a rubber cable stock, and good PTFE untextured feet.. it'd literally be a super super homerun instead of just a homerun - why can't we have 'everything' go right on just one product -_- the oldschool optical mice even hit these marks - normal gliding feet, rubber cable, light weights.. argh you almost want to go back to those things


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Well I have the hien coming soon - and the stock feet glide well on artisans
> 
> But as for hotline skates - only way I'm going to use those again if there's a regular PTFE version (not their fancy silver one).


What's wrong with the silver coated ones.


----------



## needh3lp

Well I just got my wired G403 in from Amazon. I have to say, this thing really is great. I'm coming from 8+ years of nothing but Deathadders and I feel almost at home in a few hours of light use.

The particular mouse I got is damn near perfect. Clicks are even left and right and no rattle from anywhere. The wire is definitely thicker than the Deathadder and I do notice a slight drag from the weight of it, but it's very minor for me. I can also agree with those saying it glides a bit roughly on my Qck pad, but this is also minor imo - I wouldn't have even noticed it had it not been brought up here in the forum.

Compared to the Deathadder Black Edition that I've been using the past few years, the G403 is light! The first thing I noticed when picking it up was the weight difference. It's noticeably shorter in length despite the difference being (don't quote me) 3mm if I remember correctly. The G403 provides my ring and pinky finger with better support using the fingertip grip style since the "hump" doesn't slope as far down on the right side. This is the one thing that feels kinda off for me. In theory it should be better with support, but it's something I will have to adjust to.

Some weird things I noticed: The packaging looks like it was opened and resealed. My serial number on the box starts with 1636 and starts with 1631 underneath the magnetic door on the mouse itself. The mouse had some scuff marks on the rubber sides like it had been touched, but not significantly enough to warrant a return. The contents look like they have been re-packaged with less care. It all seems a bit odd, but I know others have said similar things. I'm wondering if Logitech opened them to check for scroll wheel defects and resealed the good ones?

Despite the minor things, this mouse is a huge win for me! The first mouse able to get me away from the Deathadder and I'm very happy with it so far. For those on the fence, it's without a doubt worth giving it a try at the very least.









Now for some game time with it...


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> What's wrong with the silver coated ones.


Nothing I just prefer PTFE glide - I used both, except with the G900 at the time only the silver ones were available - just hoping that isn't the case


----------



## SmashTV

My glide is fine on:

Rain drop XL
QcK
G240
Random wide Allsop
Carbonic
Glass mousepad
Goliathus

Only problem was the wheel that got loose on certain scroll area.


----------



## Alya

Glide's fine on my Manticor.


----------



## miranavoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> I received my G403 from Amazon today. S/N on both the mouse and box start with 1635. I was concerned at first that I had the rattling scroll wheel of death but now I am pretty sure that when I shake the mouse, the strain relief is what is shaking. If I hold mouse 1,2, and 3 it still rattles a tiny bit. If I try and hold the strain relief and shake the mouse the rattle is almost non-existent. I do notice that my scroll wheel does kinda move to the left not sure if that is normal. But so far I am really liking this mouse. Having a hard time deciding between the Pro and the G403.
> 
> Edit: It seems like this mouse is making my hand sweaty which my G502 never did. Will keep using and see how it goes


ordered from Amazon, same batch here, the scroll wheel does move to left too, but mine has noticable rattle even when i hold strain relief.


----------



## Ahnnn

Could you describe how light it is to press on the G403 compared to the FK1? Pretty interested in this too , been fussing about the FK1 hard clicks being hard to spam for csgo pistols with high sens nowadays.


----------



## tmgz

Has anyone switched to a G403 from a G303? Was the transition easy?


----------



## foxx1337

I'm using them both for different computers. The G303 feels more precise because it's smaller, otherwise it's a natural transition.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmgz*
> 
> Has anyone switched to a G403 from a G303? Was the transition easy?


I'm still getting used to it. The G303 is lighter, smaller in regards to mass, and despite the same sensor, it seems a lot more responsive than my G403. In regards to _comfort_ however, hands down, the G403 is very comfortable to use. My only gripe with the G303 is no matter how gentle I grip it or use it, my hand starts to cramp in approximately 40+ minutes of using it. I have not run into that problem with my G900 or G403.


----------



## deepor

What you describe with the cramps after a while, that's pretty dangerous. That's how I got RSI in my hand and arm. I ignored that feeling and continued to use a mouse because I aimed well with it.


----------



## Demi9OD

G403 and Hyperglide MX-3 skates ordered, waiting on a PM reply from Ceesa on a cable. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmgz*
> 
> Has anyone switched to a G403 from a G303? Was the transition easy?


Nope, it feels far bigger. It's bigger than the EC2-A and the transition wasn't an easy one imo. I'm tempted to return the mouse because of this fact. It's wider and the hump at the back sits further down, so it makes holding the mouse not as easy. The EC2-A is more comfortable, but the G403 is more comfortable than the G303.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

For me the G403 was a perfect fit, I felt like the EC2-A was ever so slightly too small.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmgz*
> 
> Has anyone switched to a G403 from a G303? Was the transition easy?


I did. It was insanely easy actually, kinda surprised myself.


----------



## Karz

Anyone noticed how much you have to decrease your sensitivity (by alot) using G403? I still haven't figured the reason behind it (having in mind how big of a frame G403 has) as i still have the Logitech drivers installed, if that somehow could be the cause of it.


----------



## cheeselol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Anyone noticed how much you have to decrease your sensitivity (by alot) using G403? I still haven't figured the reason behind it (having in mind how big of a frame G403 has) as i still have the Logitech drivers installed, if that somehow could be the cause of it.


Perhaps it's because the sensor is pretty far forward on the g403. That can make it feel like the horizontal sensitivity is higher. If you think of moving the mouse as rotating your arm and mouse around some pivot point, like one's elbow, a sensor farther forward traverses a greater arc length.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeselol*
> 
> Perhaps it's because the sensor is pretty far forward on the g403. That can make it feel like the horizontal sensitivity is higher. If you think of moving the mouse as rotating your arm and mouse around some pivot point, like one's elbow, a sensor farther forward traverses a greater arc length.


Yeah that is likely the reason







Was the same thing about Fk1 when i think about it. I went from Sensei raw which sensor is further back.


----------



## cheeselol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Yeah that is likely the reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the same thing about Fk1 when i think about it. I went from Sensei raw which sensor is further back.


Yup! The FK series also has a sensor placed unusually far forward. Those who used the WMO may appreciate that sort of sensor placement.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeselol*
> 
> Yup! The FK series also has a sensor placed unusually far forward. Those who used the WMO may appreciate that sort of sensor placement.


Such sensor placement can actually be beneficial for hitscan strafe aiming, but not to far up (like in Roccat kone pure e.g) which is not preferable. Point blank middle placement of sensor is normally the best in general imo. I am quite surprised how smooth and awesome G403 is though. I wouldn't hesitate to say it is top 3 best mice i've ever tried (and i've tried alot..). A really worthy succesor of-, and exceeding Mx518/g400. The only negative personally about it is the insanely low lift off distance and the thin skates (and the inability to apply thicker ones as a replacement). Not to good for those who like hard pads..


----------



## oxidized

Got a refund from logitech for the g403 will buy it on amazon when the price drops a bit, so that if defective i can RMA it easily

Wow answering their survey will give me a 20€ voucher for orders above 49.99€, pretty good.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Picked up the G403 as an impulse buy since eBay has the $15 off $60 code for today. Total was $60 shipped.

Coming from a Naos 7000. Let's see if this mouse is h y p e.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Does this mouse make anyone elses hand sweat?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Does this mouse make anyone elses hand sweat?


No. Then again, I have the type of hands that rarely perspire which makes surfaces like the Zowie lineup very slippery.

What this mouse does instead, is really dig into my pinky and ring finger. I actually had to use a towel to sorta "sand down" the sharp bottom edges where the rubber meets the bottom plastic frame. Either my pinky and ring finger will grow callouses to get used to it or I better force myself on using palm grip if I want to continue to use this G403


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> No. Then again, I have the type of hands that rarely perspire which makes surfaces like the Zowie lineup very slippery.
> 
> What this mouse does instead, is really dig into my pinky and ring finger. I actually had to use a towel to sorta "sand down" the sharp bottom edges where the rubber meets the bottom plastic frame. Either my pinky and ring finger will grow callouses to get used to it or I better force myself on using palm grip if I want to continue to use this G403


This is the first mouse that I have tried that has ever made my hand sweat before


----------



## kevin-L

Would using the surface calibration fix any issues caused by using non-stock thickness skates?


----------



## Ickz

Got my second wired 403 from Amazon. Wheel wasn't as wobbly as the first, however, the r/lmb buttons felt like they were using completely different switches. So much harder to press than my first one - almost the same difference as going from omrons to huanos. So weird.


----------



## Longasc

^ the build quality of the G403 seems to be all over the place, especially regarding the wheel.


----------



## Ickz

I think I'm just going to return it and try the new DA elite. Can't stand the scroll wheel on either the 403 or pro (though it's somewhat tolerable on the 403 assuming you don't get a wobbly wheel). Plus the 403 was difficult for my to get a good grip for lifting since there's no lip or grip texture on the right side - the material they have isn't very grippy. Build quality just isn't up to par for a $70 mouse.

I'll keep my Pro around for fps/moba and maybe use the DA elite for mmo/misc where I'd actually want a scroll wheel button that functions.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longasc*
> 
> ^ the build quality of the G403 seems to be all over the place, especially regarding the wheel.


Just got mine today, a brand new G403, thanks to good old Fleabay (Love ya)







.

Anyway, when I first saw this shape it looks like GOD's new Mouse, in which he sat down at his desk of retribution and said "Let there be a Decent Shape for Gaming Mice" and it was Made.

He also said, no more stupid side lighting and it was shown and of course his great deed of finally making the one and ONLY Perfect Mouse which is lighter than the G900, has unleashed pure rapture to everyone who is good in this land of plenty.

The shape above all else pleased me the most. One thing I done was spray the mouse shell with Mr. Sheen and that got rid of the grey coloured side rubber coating. Now the mouse is more unified in colour as a black item of ecstasy.

The only piss-off was the stupid round-plate under the mouse in which I tried to press down and turn it, like a stupid moron I kept pressing down and twisting it hoping it would come off. Eventually I pressed down on the plate so hard it flipped across the room.

Only then did I see the place were to put that plate weight, which was supplied. Also the Serial Number was inside the area were the weight goes.

If this mouse had a Free-scroll wheel, then I would be happy to die there and then because up in heaven, they would have these babies plugged into some monstrous Gaming PCs







.


----------



## SirCumference

My wife surprised me with a g403 a couple days ago (The Best Buy in our area just got them in stock). I've been a long time Deathadder user, even though I've owned and used dozens of mice. The shape and size has kept me coming back to it again and again. My rotation lately has been a DA for everything but FPS, and a Zowie EC2-A for FPS. I think the g403 may replace both. The shape is similar to a DA, but feels a bit taller in the middle and doesn't feel as wide though I think their dimensions are similar. The lmb and rmb are the best I've ever felt, side buttons are nice, scroll wheel is solid with nice detents and no wobble or rattle when scrolling. Shape didn't take long for me to get used to at all. If I had complaints about this mouse, it would be the scroll wheel clicks are a bit stiffer than I would like, and the mouse feels like it's dragging a bit on the pad. Seems to only happen on softer pads like my Hayate and Taito Control. The feet are really thin so that may have something to do with it, but you can really feel the bottom of the mouse dragging on the pad. I switched over to a Goliathus and it's working great now since the pad is thinner and a bit firmer. Only been a couple days, but yeah I think it's safe to say I have a new favorite mouse.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Got my second wired 403 from Amazon. Wheel wasn't as wobbly as the first, however, the r/lmb buttons felt like they were using completely different switches. So much harder to press than my first one - almost the same difference as going from omrons to huanos. So weird.


I bought (1) G Pro and (2) G403s (the keep the cherry and return the lemon approach) and kept only (1) of the those (3) mice. Why? Because it's like you said, all the switches each felt different. On my G403s, the first copy had a spongy LMB and tactile RMB, yet, the copy I decided to keep had a tactile LMB and a spongy RMB (the opposite of the 1st copy). It's like no 2 mice are the same despite the fact that they're both G403s.

So, I'm sure everybody's grip is different, but I hold this thing like an egg. After a while, the sides of this mouse start to dig into my pinky finger. I barely pick and swipe this thing and if I do, it feels effortless since it's only 90g w/o the weights. Turns out that the edges near the bottom where it meets the rubber portion are sorta sharp.


And lastly, I'm sure people have brought this up before, but the sensor is angled ever so slightly towards the index finger. I have 2 other ergo mice (DA:Chroma and EC1-A) and I noticed that the sensors on them are angled 'away' from the index finger. Which might explain why my aim is a tad 'off'. It'll take a little getting used to for me.


----------



## Nachoooo

Got a corded G403 in today from a belgian shop, both sn's start with 1632 but are different, not repackaged, no scroll/lens rattle, all clicks are good, scrolling up makes a tiny bit of noise which is barely noticable (i listen to music constantly on a low level and cant even hear it), my old G5 v2's scrolling is loud af compared to this, love the cord, my G5 cord was way too stiff and you could always feel it a bit when moving it around even though i am using a mouse anchor for years now, feet are gliding really well on my CM Storm Swift-RX XL, dont know why people say its front heavyy, using it without the weight+door and when i pick it up its a tad back heavy, love the rubber coating, good grip for my dry hands which is what i was scared of, scroll click is a bit stiffer than what im used to on my G5 but i dont mind much.

Finally found a replacement for my 8yo (iirc) G5 v2 after testing and sending back several mice, so glad! cant thank logitech enough for not putting a damn sniper button on it which would have been an instant deal breaker for me.


----------



## Sencha

After using this mouse for a week I'd say its the best ergo mouse I've used but I just get a calling to return to ambi every time I fall in love with an ergo. After my initial gushing day one spazz out I still love this mouse, but say performance wise I'm about on par with my ZA11 even though I prefer the sensor feel of the 3366. I'm going to give the G pro a good session over the next week but if no joy I'll go back to my ZA11. One thing that bugs me on this mouse is the back mouse button, it makes this "prang" noise when browsing. Nothing wrong with the button but the combination of the curve on the button and very grippy gloss means isn't constantly making this weird noise when I'm browsing due to finger friction!









If someone is in the market for an Ergo though this has to be top pick for testing out. If it fits its a superb mouse. But I've come to terms with the fact I'm a ambi lover for life.









Yeah and the sensor twist is real but you do get use to it. Although when I measure my 360 in game I'm always looking at my shoes by the end.


----------



## thompax

how is g403 vs g402 size that is.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Just got my replacement wless G403 (1630 mouse, 1637 box) and it's basically flawless - except maybe some minor internal movement - and best of all it actually glides well.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> No. Then again, I have the type of hands that rarely perspire which makes surfaces like the Zowie lineup very slippery.
> 
> What this mouse does instead, is really dig into my pinky and ring finger. I actually had to use a towel to sorta "sand down" the sharp bottom edges where the rubber meets the bottom plastic frame. Either my pinky and ring finger will grow callouses to get used to it or I better force myself on using palm grip if I want to continue to use this G403


I have the same problem, that edge makes my pinky hurt after a while. Other than that the mouse is very comfortable.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> how is g403 vs g402 size that is.


Size wise the G402 is a bit anemic whilst the G403 has meat on it's bones.

The shape of the G403 fits even my bear paws far better than the Star Wars shaped disaster known as the G402.

So happy that Logitech has returned back into making REAL mice with real shapes worth using. Also love their minimum use of RGB which is both classy and sublime.


----------



## Premise

After using the g403 for a week I've determined my flicks aren't as good, but my tracking is better. I'm not sure why, maybe the way the sensor is angled. I was using an ec1-a for over a year and then an ec2-a for the past few months.


----------



## Melan

Grip. I track better with MX500 but flicks are more comfy with G303.

Oh wait, you were using EC1, derp. Idk then lol.


----------



## Premise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Grip. I track better with MX500 but flicks are more comfy with G303.
> 
> Oh wait, you were using EC1, derp. Idk then lol.


Hmm maybe you're right. I did try a g303. And now that I think about it felt like I was hitting some insane flicks, but didn't end up keeping it because overall my aim seemed more consistent with the EC-1 or 2a.


----------



## VESPA5

I think there's definitely a learning curve (or time needed for muscle memory) to get used to the slightly angled sensor of the G403. I definitely think it's a really nice implementation of the 3366 sensor.

I compared the sensor angle to my G303, G900, EC1-A, DA:Elite and DA:Chroma and the G403 is the only mouse I own where the sensor is angled slightly towards the index finger. I can make some ridiculous flick shots with the G303, but as I've said many times before, my hand starts cramping up using that mouse after about 40 minutes (and I'm holding the thing like an egg). For now, my G403 is my main. I've bought enough mice for this year alone. Time to save up for the 1080Ti when it comes out.


----------



## tofunator

I'm kinda worried about the little divider plate in between M4/M5. Is there any issue at all with it during use?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tofunator*
> 
> I'm kinda worried about the little divider plate in between M4/M5. Is there any issue at all with it during use?


There is NO divider plate, it's the actual M4 button. It looks like a divider section, thanks to some moronic designer making it look that way but it's all connected to the M4 switch.


----------



## frunction

Do you guys ever accidentally press mouse 4? I do at end of swipe sometimes because the button is so big my thumb rests on it pretty much.


----------



## miranavoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Premise*
> 
> Hmm maybe you're right. I did try a g303. And now that I think about it felt like I was hitting some insane flicks, but didn't end up keeping it because overall my aim seemed more consistent with the EC-1 or 2a.


same here, just switched from g pro to g403, although I insta-feel that my flick is not as good as before, i decided to stay with g403 as it provides better tracking / consistency for me.


----------



## frunction

Wrong thread, guess I should use Tapatalk.


----------



## costilletas

Mine has some terrible wheel rattle, it's like the entire mouse rattles in consonation with the wheel lol


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Mine has some terrible wheel rattle, it's like the entire mouse rattles in consonation with the wheel lol


RMA it immediately. Or send it back to the retailer as soon as possible for a full refund.


----------



## costilletas

You know, thing is I even feel like I was lucky for not having lens rattle too so IDK, might wait a few days and go with raZuRrRrRr


----------



## Nukestalgic

Got my replacement G403 (Wired) and it's flawless this time.
Good luck to everyone else waiting or going through the RMA process.


----------



## mint567

Bought the wireless version yesterday. No rattle anywhere. The only problem I have is with the shape. Everything is great but my initial thought is the back/hump is too high. Going to give a few hours and see if I can get used to it as long as i don't have pain in my hands. If so it has to go back.


----------



## Saint Chewy

My G403 is making quite of bit of noise when I am scrolling up. No noise when I scroll down. Is this a possible defect?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> My G403 is making quite of bit of noise when I am scrolling up. No noise when I scroll down. Is this a possible defect?


Just about every other mouse with a mechanical encoder has one direction quieter than the other but the encoder in my G Pro, which is the same encoder as the G403, doesn't make much noise scrolling in either direction. Not a really big deal unless it feels clunky/grinding/stiff in one direction.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Just about every other mouse with a mechanical encoder has one direction quieter than the other but the encoder in my G Pro, which is the same encoder as the G403, doesn't make much noise scrolling in either direction. Not a really big deal unless it feels clunky/grinding/stiff in one direction.


Yeah the noise does sound like a grinding sound. I am trying out both the G Pro and G403. The scroll wheel is very quiet on that and is the same in both directions.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Yeah the noise does sound like a grinding sound. I am trying out both the G Pro and G403. The scroll wheel is very quiet on that and is the same in both directions.


Yep, return that bad boy. Dodgy encoder on it.


----------



## falcon26

So after using the G403 for a couple of days I see the following:

1. Scroll wheel is a lot smoother and easier to use than on my Zowie ZA11
2. Side button also are better than on the Zowie ZA11, they have more feel to them
3. The 3366 sensor is super sensitive and accurate much better than the 3310 on the Zowie
4. Only down side for me is the height on the back of the G403, it's a tad to high for me, that is where I like the Zowie better
5. Small gripe here, but when trying to do a white LED, it comes out no way near white so I have to turn all LED's off
6. I have large hands 20cm by 10cm

Now I have to decide if I want to keep it. It was $70 and yes it is better the my Zowie but $70 better not sure....


----------



## costilletas

Anyone else having problems with the rear part of the mouse scrapping the mousepad? It looks like the skate is too thin I'll have to return this one for sure but I'd like to know if it'l also happened to you.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Anyone else having problems with the rear part of the mouse scrapping the mousepad? It looks like the skate is too thin I'll have to return this one for sure but I'd like to know if it'l also happened to you.


Not really. I use a claw grip and my palm barely touches the rear. It might be the way you grip the mouse. Does your grip have you resting your palm heavily on the rear of the mouse?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Anyone else having problems with the rear part of the mouse scrapping the mousepad? It looks like the skate is too thin I'll have to return this one for sure but I'd like to know if it'l also happened to you.


I'm not having any scraping issues but I am a little worried at how thin the skates are and how they are going to stand up over time.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Not really. I use a claw grip and my palm barely touches the rear. It might be the way you grip the mouse. Does your grip have you resting your palm heavily on the rear of the mouse?


It doesn't matter how I grip the mouse it still happens so yep, disappointed. Wheel ratteltetlteltlelet and sanding skates, for only 72€ lol


----------



## Infection11

how is g500 size vs g403 size?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> how is g500 size vs g403 size?


The G403 is smaller. Give me a second and I'll get a picture.


----------



## kevinnz

Just modded my G403 with the CeeSA cable and fixed the scroll wheel rattle with Soo8's tape fix. This is the endgame mouse.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> Just modded my G403 with the CeeSA cable and fixed the scroll wheel rattle with Soo8's tape fix. This is the endgame mouse.


The loose scroll wheel and thick/stiff cable are the only complaints I have about this mouse. If I wasn't scared of losing warranty I'd do this immediately


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Here is a comparison between the G500, G403, and Roccat KPM. I realize the G500 is a little dirty, just pulled it out of my closet to show the difference.


----------



## Zakman

Had to return to the EC2-A due to the shape and the G403's 3366 has ruined me. This EC2-A feels so damn slow, slow enough to make me think I was on the wrong DPI level.


----------



## foxx1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> Just modded my G403 with the CeeSA cable and fixed the scroll wheel rattle with Soo8's tape fix. This is the endgame mouse.


Did you break anything when opening it? I read that there's some sort of plastic seal towards the front and that one gets broken when opening the mouse.


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Here is a comparison between the G500, G403, and Roccat KPM. I realize the G500 is a little dirty, just pulled it out of my closet to show the difference.


THX BRO. i


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> Did you break anything when opening it? I read that there's some sort of plastic seal towards the front and that one gets broken when opening the mouse.


Yeah that does snap and break, but putting it back together I don't really notice anything broken or rattling. Just a thing to show its been openee


----------



## kevinnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> The loose scroll wheel and thick/stiff cable are the only complaints I have about this mouse. If I wasn't scared of losing warranty I'd do this immediately


Just do it.im so happy with it. I removed the magnets too. And I taped off the holes it left . Feels so light. Feels wireless with wired performance but not heavy like the actual wireless version.


----------



## xtenglong

RMA'd my mouse over a week ago, and Logitech shipped a replacement without needing me to send in the one I currently have.Should be receiving the replacement Monday. Been using one with a loose scroll wheel for a week now. Definitely the most comfortable mouse I've used and I can't imagine another mouse I'd want as a main.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Here is a comparison between the G500, G403, and Roccat KPM. I realize the G500 is a little dirty, just pulled it out of my closet to show the difference.


Never thought that the G500 is the same height as the G403, need to find my old G500 as well.

Always knew the shape of the G500 was pure bliss just like the G403. Great shapes tend to always resurface after time. Giving time for everyone to use bastard shapes first like the deplorable "Star Wars" series before the Management finally woke up in 2016 to release REAL world shapes.

Suspect the G403 will sell far more than the G502 and G402 series combined







.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> RMA'd my mouse over a week ago, and Logitech shipped a replacement without needing me to send in the one I currently have.Should be receiving the replacement Monday.


All part and parcel of being there in America, enjoy your new G403 series, it's their best yet.


----------



## john88

Anyone else feel "slower to aim" in cs go with the 403 wireless? I can't flick shot if my life depended on it. Think i might stick with the g pro for now.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBash

G403 wireless is heavier than my DA Chroma/G403 wired. I am a bit slower as well. Im absolutely fine on the G403 wired though. However, I don't know if the weight tradeoff is worth it yet, because obviously I dont have a cable to deal with.


----------



## Johan L

How is the mouse wheel in the G403 Wired? Is it super stiff and "sticky" like the one in the G Pro? I am considering the G403 but I really hated the wheel in the G Pro. Please help!


----------



## MasterBash

its definitely stiff. Its the only thing I hate on the G403 along with the cable.


----------



## Johan L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> its definitely stiff. Its the only thing I hate on the G403 along with the cable.


I actually hated the "stickiness" of the mouse button more than the stiffness of the click. Is it sticky? Like does it feel like it doesn't depress by itself? Spongy maybe? I've dealt with a stiff heavy wheel before in the G502 but I really don't want to deal with a "sticky" click. Worst middle button click I've ever tried in the G Pro.

EDIT: All mention of clicking and buttons in this post is in reference to Mouse Button 3 (scroll wheel button click) and not the main buttons or side buttons.


----------



## MasterBash

The buttons are fine and crisp, same with the mouse wheel. However, the mouse wheel is quite stiff. Its definitely stiffer than the G502 wheel. Mine isnt "sticky"... just stiff.


----------



## Johan L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> The buttons are fine and crisp, same with the mouse wheel. However, the mouse wheel is quite stiff. Its definitely stiffer than the G502 wheel. Mine isnt "sticky"... just stiff.


I just want to be clear that all mention of clicking and buttons in my previous post was in reference to Mouse Button 3 (scroll wheel button click) and not the main buttons or side buttons.


----------



## mint567

I have the opposite. I had to lower my sensitivity a lot. I still can't aim with it as well as my ec1a.


----------



## MasterBash

Sorry, I read button*s* because I am tired, but like I said, MB3 is stiff, but other than that it doesnt feel sticky.

Still debating if I want to use the wireless or wired one myself. I might end up keeping them both.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Sorry, I read button*s* because I am tired, but like I said, MB3 is stiff, but other than that it doesnt feel sticky.
> 
> Still debating if I want to use the wireless or wired one myself. I might end up keeping them both.


Something to take note of, the G900 is approximately the same weight as the wireless G403. If the ergo shape of the G403 is somewhat not to your liking and your grip suits a narrow and ambi shaped mouse, you might want to take a peek a the G900. Feels like a better quality mouse (at $50+ more dollars of course)


----------



## mint567

I'm having a really hard time adapting to this mouse. I may have to return it. There isn't anything wrong with it but i'm absolutely terrible with it.


----------



## Premise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> I'm having a really hard time adapting to this mouse. I may have to return it. There isn't anything wrong with it but i'm absolutely terrible with it.


Same for me. Although I got a lot better with it after the first few days.Ended up getting a DA Elite to try and am already liking it more than the G403. In comparison to the EC2-A and DA Elite it seems like the glide of the G403 gives less control which I think may be part of the problem. Overall I'm not sure.


----------



## needh3lp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> I'm having a really hard time adapting to this mouse. I may have to return it. There isn't anything wrong with it but i'm absolutely terrible with it.


Same here. I'm not sure if I'm just not used to it yet or I'm just plain worse with this mouse. I found that the mouse is just too damn light for me and I was unable to control it without putting the weight in. Even still I'm struggling a bit. I've been a Deathadder user forever and I might have to go back to it if I don't improve before my G403 return period is over.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Premise*
> 
> Same for me. Although I got a lot better with it after the first few days.Ended up getting a DA Elite to try and am already liking it more than the G403. In comparison to the EC2-A and DA Elite it seems like the glide of the G403 gives less control which I think may be part of the problem. Overall I'm not sure.


What about the DAE do you like better?

Also can you install the drivers without synapse at this point


----------



## Premise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> What about the DAE do you like better?
> 
> Also can you install the drivers without synapse at this point


I like the wider back end, weight distribution and maybe the skates. The G403 is comfortable, but the DA feels a little better in my hand. I feel like I have better control with it.

As far as I know, Synapse is required unless you're okay with the default settings.


----------



## VESPA5

I've used the DeathAdder for so long now and I've been trying so many different mice to move forward. I really can't go wrong with a DeathAdder but after taking some real time with my G403, I've been learning to take some insane flick shots with it. If only Logitech released a G900 that was wired and about 25g lighter than it is now, that would've been my main still. Some people prefer heavier mice. I prefer mice under 100g (again, maybe it's because I've used a DeathAdder for so long and using lighter mice was very refreshing and comfy for my hand).

My DA:Elite feels exactly like a DA:Chroma with 2 extra buttons on top. It's a comfy grip but very wide. The G403 is actually narrower to grip than the DA Elite. And ugh, those textured rubber sides of the DeathAdder took a while for me to get used to.


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needh3lp*
> 
> Same here. I'm not sure if I'm just not used to it yet or I'm just plain worse with this mouse. I found that the mouse is just too damn light for me and I was unable to control it without putting the weight in. Even still I'm struggling a bit. I've been a Deathadder user forever and I might have to go back to it if I don't improve before my G403 return period is over.


Yeah, I had to lower my sensitivity a lot to get control of the mouse. I'm at .31 sens and 1600 dpi in csgo. I flip flop between the weight as well.


----------



## frunction

Finally found a good pad for this mouse. Works good on GTF-X, because the feet are slow still have decent control.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needh3lp*
> 
> Same here. I'm not sure if I'm just not used to it yet or I'm just plain worse with this mouse. I found that the mouse is just too damn light for me and I was unable to control it without putting the weight in. Even still I'm struggling a bit. I've been a Deathadder user forever and I might have to go back to it if I don't improve before my G403 return period is over.


It's 30 days through Logitech.com right?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Afaik its 14 days.. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Afaik its 14 days.. I could be wrong tho.


Went through the gaming section to make sure I got the right policy, hopefully this is correct:


----------



## crzg

After 1 week of testing the G Pro & G403 I can say that I'm gonna send both mice back. I was so hyped for those 2 shapes but both disappointed me.

As a long-time DA 3G and MX518 user I was hoping for the G403 to fit my hand like a glove and I was curious if the G Pro feels anything like a M100.

The problem is both mice caused hand cramps and even pain on longer session.

The G403 has so much potential but the right side where the pinky rests completely kills the mouse for me. I dont have any control because of it, and lifting the mouse gets hard with my grip (palm-claw). After a normal CSGO session the G403 feels like a rock to me. My heavy DA 3G and also the MX518 feel much lighter than the G403 for me because I actually get a good grip on them. (I have super dry hands)

The G Pro could be a great mouse, but for me it feels way too heavy for the small and flat shape, it doesn't feel lightweight at all. Also the (_) sides make it so uncomfortably slippy for me that it becomes heavy and annoying after gaming a while.

I don't know what it is but I always seem to have these problems with modern Logitech mice. As I said I can play with DA and MX518 all day long like its nothing but the G-mice cause fatigue and pain after a short time.

Back to my DM1 Pro S, which feels so light and intuitive compared to the Logi mice. Gonna try EVGA X5 and DA Elite next.

Here are some comparison pics:


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> After 1 week of testing the G Pro & G403 I can say that I'm gonna send both mice back. I was so hyped for those 2 shapes but both disappointed me.
> 
> As a long-time DA 3G and MX518 user I was hoping for the G403 to fit my hand like a glove and I was curious if the G Pro feels anything like a M100.
> 
> The problem is both mice caused hand cramps and even pain on longer session.
> 
> The G403 has so much potential but the right side where the pinky rests completely kills the mouse for me. I dont have any control because of it, and lifting the mouse gets hard with my grip (palm-claw). After a normal CSGO session the G403 feels like a rock to me. My heavy DA 3G and also the MX518 feel much lighter than the G403 for me because I actually get a good grip on them. (I have super dry hands)
> 
> The G Pro could be a great mouse, but for me it feels way too heavy for the small and flat shape, it doesn't feel lightweight at all. Also the (_) sides make it so uncomfortably slippy for me that it becomes heavy and annoying after gaming a while.


Isn't the DA 3G a heavy mouse? The G Pro is one of the lightest gaming mice out there today. I do agree with you on the pinky portion of the G403. Not sure why Logitech decided to have the bottom portion of the shell to slant upwards. But yeah, after a while, the right lower side of the mouse digs into your pinky. I just can't go back to the DeathAdder again since I can definitely aim better with lighter mice. But hey, it's a preferential thing. Maybe you should check out the new DeathAdder Elite? It's sporting their own rendition of the 3366 (I think it's armed with what they call the 3389 sensor)


----------



## Soo8

There's just nothing inherently flawed about this mouse, Logitech took all the right steps to make the perfect mouse.

After I install an Alps EC10E and change the side buttons to something else (Huano blues maybe?) the G403 will be the endgame mouse for me. The side button switches are a weird pick by Logitech, IMO. The mushy chinese Omron D2FC-F-7N switches are not the switch that I imagine being a "side button switch". I mean that's a safe choice by Logi picking the most popular and well regarded M1/M2 switch in existence, but that switch should be left to the M1 and M2 buttons. Something like the Kailh switches used in the newer Deathadders' side buttons would be a better choice but that's just my opinion


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> There's just nothing inherently flawed about this mouse, Logitech took all the right steps to make the perfect mouse.
> 
> After I install an Alps EC10E and change the side buttons to something else (Huano blues maybe?) the G403 will be the endgame mouse for me. The side button switches are a weird pick by Logitech, IMO. The mushy chinese Omron D2FC-F-7N switches are not the switch that I imagine being a "side button switch". I mean that's a safe choice by Logi picking the most popular and well regarded M1/M2 switch in existence, but that switch should be left to the M1 and M2 buttons. Something like the Kailh switches used in the newer Deathadders' side buttons would be a better choice but that's just my opinion


I thought the G403 used Kailh switches for the sidebuttons.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I thought the G403 used Kailh switches for the sidebuttons.


Nope.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Nope.


Look at that. I think I must have mixed up the G403 and the G Pro since the Pro has Kailh sidebuttons. Kind of regret returning mine now lol.


----------



## MidNighTempest

Can you guys recommend an Extended Mouse Pad for the G403? by Extended I mean One that I can put both my Keyboard and Mouse On?

I'm currently looking at the Corsair MM300 extended, but not sure how well it performs w/ the G403.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Can you guys recommend an Extended Mouse Pad for the G403? by Extended I mean One that I can put both my Keyboard and Mouse On?
> 
> I'm currently looking at the Corsair MM300 extended, but not sure how well it performs w/ the G403.


I had a decent experience with one of the Glorious Mouse Mats and they have various sizes.


----------



## Soo8

Decided to make a replacement center foot today to match the whole set, removed the old black one... What are the stock mousefeet made from? The stock feet are so freaking bad. They are so damn soft too.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Can you guys recommend an Extended Mouse Pad for the G403? by Extended I mean One that I can put both my Keyboard and Mouse On?
> 
> I'm currently looking at the Corsair MM300 extended, but not sure how well it performs w/ the G403.


I use the Goliathus Speed Mat (by Razer, unfortunately) and goes well with the G403. But if you want a big/extended mat without breaking the bank, Glorious PC Gaming Race has some quality mats as well.


----------



## Tarinth

Glorious all the way. Even with the ****ty stock feet it's good.


----------



## sncjez

Don't like the logi mouse skates which come with the 403 decided to trash them and use some spare hotline comp skates from my g502 the difference is night and day love the glide now.

Not pretty but effective.
https://postimg.org/image/9hxt7pxkx/


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sncjez*
> 
> Don't like the logi mouse skates which come with the 403 decided to trash them and use some spare hotline comp skates from my g502 the difference is night and day love the glide now.
> 
> Not pretty but effective.
> https://postimg.org/image/9hxt7pxkx/


Not exactly a sexy look. But hey, if it helps you with the glide on your mat of choice, then kudos for ya!


----------



## AlCZ

Hey guys ! Is G403 a "DeathAdder" by Logitech or not ? On pic looks a shape similar, i have an G502 and this mouse don´t fall in my hand :/ I must use a DeathAdder only and i was a little nervous from this fact... (one company, one model, one shape). Is G403 identical ?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCZ*
> 
> Hey guys ! Is G403 a "DeathAdder" by Logitech or not ? On pic looks a shape similar, i have an G502 and this mouse don´t fall in my hand :/ I must use a DeathAdder only and i was a little nervous from this fact... (one company, one model, one shape). Is G403 identical ?


No its not.
Not even close I would say, 100% different feel on the two, outside the fact that they are bigger righthand ergonomic designs.


----------



## Falkentyne

Hotline skates are godly.
But if you are using a hard /metal pad, you should use the 0.6mm skates with a later of 0.28mm skates on top of them. That way you can see how long the 0.28mm skates last until they wear down on the hard pad.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCZ*
> 
> Hey guys ! Is G403 a "DeathAdder" by Logitech or not ? On pic looks a shape similar, i have an G502 and this mouse don´t fall in my hand :/ I must use a DeathAdder only and i was a little nervous from this fact... (one company, one model, one shape). Is G403 identical ?


Umm, not even close. They 'look' similar, but the way you grip it feels completely different. It's more like a slightly smaller EC1-A. It's got a narrower grip too.


----------



## AlCZ

Hmmm. this isn´t good news... I hope in another D.A.... YUP


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCZ*
> 
> Hmmm. this isn´t good news... I hope in another D.A.... YUP


There's still the DA Elite.


----------



## needh3lp

Well after some initial doubts about this mouse, I spent a solid day gaming with it today and I can confidently say my aim is better than it ever was with my Deathadders in the 8+ years I've used them. I'm not sure if it's the sensor, shape, weight, or what but something is working for me and I like it.

That said, part of me still looks back at the Deathadder even though there's no reason to. It's like a horrible relationship I can't escape.


----------



## arandomguy

I'm curious how people find the weight distribution on this given the removable weight?

I have a palm heavy grip, so higher pressure down on the bottom half of the mouse.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

LOGI20_GAMING not working anymore?????


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> I'm curious how people find the weight distribution on this given the removable weight?
> 
> I have a palm heavy grip, so higher pressure down on the bottom half of the mouse.


I played with and without the extra weight. I prefer my gaming mice to be as light as possible so I learned to just keep the weight off but keep the lid on. It does feel a little imbalanced initially, but thanks to muscle memory and repetitive daily use of my G403, I got used to it and started playing well with it. I claw grip and I don't pick up the mouse as much as I swipe.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I played with and without the extra weight. I prefer my gaming mice to be as light as possible so I learned to just keep the weight off but keep the lid on. It does feel a little imbalanced initially, but thanks to muscle memory and repetitive daily use of my G403, I got used to it and started playing well with it. I claw grip and I don't pick up the mouse as much as I swipe.


I ended up with the same, weight out/lid on, but I honestly can't tell if the less balanced feeling with no weight is from the big cable (probably) or the bad glide. I debraided the cable, but I think I'll get a paracord cable when available to make it nice and light up front.

Also I shelved the DA Elite, this G403 shape is just too good. I hope they make it for a long time like the MX518.


----------



## Tarinth

The cable, more specifically the stressrelief, makes this thing front heavy! The cable weights freaking 48g (CeeSA cable 28g).

The feet are bad, but not nearly as bad as this abomination Logitech calls a cable...
I'm still waiting for my hyperglides to arrive (MX - 2), at the moment i use 4 MX500 corepad skatez. The glide on my Glorious Pad is simply godlike, but since the corepad skatez don't have rounded edges it took a while to get that good. :^)


----------



## needh3lp

Does the sound of your M1 and M2 clicks sound slightly different for everyone? The tension on the clicks are nearly identical on my copy, but the two clicks sound slightly different. M1 has a lighter/hollow sounding click and M2 sounds a bit deeper/solid. Google points to this is as common thing on most mice but I never really noticed until I got this one.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needh3lp*
> 
> Does the sound of your M1 and M2 clicks sound slightly different for everyone? The tension on the clicks are nearly identical on my copy, but the two clicks sound slightly different. M1 has a lighter/hollow sounding click and M2 sounds a bit deeper/solid. Google points to this is as common thing on most mice but I never really noticed until I got this one.


Probably the only few mice I own that had M1/M2 buttons that sound and feel equally the same involve my G303 and G900. The M2 on my G403 isn't as tactile as the M1 button, but they're both good enough where I don't care anymore. It could be worse. My G Pro had a hyper sensitive M2 button that was so sensitive that it was impossible for me not to misclick it.


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Isn't the DA 3G a heavy mouse? The G Pro is one of the lightest gaming mice out there today. I do agree with you on the pinky portion of the G403. Not sure why Logitech decided to have the bottom portion of the shell to slant upwards. But yeah, after a while, the right lower side of the mouse digs into your pinky. I just can't go back to the DeathAdder again since I can definitely aim better with lighter mice. But hey, it's a preferential thing. Maybe you should check out the new DeathAdder Elite? It's sporting their own rendition of the 3366 (I think it's armed with what they call the 3389 sensor)


Yea the 3G being heavy is what i said in my post, its heavier than the g403 but feels so much lighter because I can get a good grip on it, which I can't get on the G403. Mainly because of the pinky thing and also the ringfinger doesnt get a good grip, I mainly use the muscles of my thumb and ringfinger when moving a mouse, and while the thumb is okay, the ringfinger doesnt get any grip on the G403. Same problem i had with zowies EC-series.

I will probably test the DA:E but I was really looking for a slightly smaller DA-shape which feels as grippy (unlike G403 and EC1/2).

The Castor was close to what I want, but several issues made me stop using the mouse.

The Roccat KPM was also great but the coating was too slippy for my dry hands, thus making it seem heavier than it is.

My hands are 18.5cm and 9cm in width. Tested nearly every damn mouse on the planet, nothing seems to give me the same control as the old Deathadder.

The G403 comes really close aswell, if they just made the right side like on the DA and remove a bit of weight, it was the perfect mouse for me.

EDIT: *Here is what I mean...*

_DA shape goes_ _(


_G403 shape goes_ _)


----------



## pruik6

I have a question to you mouse wannabee's








I bought the Logitech G pro, i tried a whole weekend to get used to it. I just cant get a good grip on it.
So i returned it. and using my Logitech G302 again. Now i have spare money







and i want a mouse .

How is the Logitech G403 to claw grip it? Is it a good claw grip mouse?


----------



## deepor

Do you have a different example of a mouse you liked other than the G302? The G302 is a super different shape compared to the G403 so there's no way to guess if you'd like it.


----------



## pruik6

I like the Deathadder aswell, almost everything with a back. So i can clawgrip. Kinda a hybrid claw grip user,because i not do that much tension on my fingers. But Deathadder is little bit to big.
Whats the difference between Deathadder and the G403, feeling wise?

Anyway thanks for helping


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> The G403 comes really close aswell, if they just made the right side like on the DA and remove a bit of weight, it was the perfect mouse for me.
> 
> EDIT: *Here is what I mean...*
> 
> _DA shape goes_ _(
> 
> 
> _G403 shape goes_ _)


It's the opposite for me. I hate the top right area of the DA but the G403 feels great.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> I like the Deathadder aswell, almost everything with a back. So i can clawgrip. Kinda a hybrid claw grip user,because i not do that much tension on my fingers. But Deathadder is little bit to big.
> Whats the difference between Deathadder and the G403, feeling wise?
> 
> Anyway thanks for helping


I only tried it for a little bit, so don't know for sure. I think it feels a bit smaller but its back pushes more into the palm than the Deathadder.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> I like the Deathadder aswell, almost everything with a back. So i can clawgrip. Kinda a hybrid claw grip user,because i not do that much tension on my fingers. But Deathadder is little bit to big.
> Whats the difference between Deathadder and the G403, feeling wise?
> 
> Anyway thanks for helping


I can claw grip the G403 quite well (I have 18cm long hands). Coming from someone who has used a Chroma for almost 3yrs, it's been a welcome addition. So much that the G403 is my main mouse now (it was briefly the Revel until the buttons started sticking on me).
Feeling wise, the G403 is narrower and slightly smaller (and lighter). The angled sensor might take a little getting used to. But for me, it didn't take me long to get used to the sensor position and I was playing well with it in no time.


----------



## crystal6tak

Just wanted to check in, got my G403 wired today. Rattling on the scroll wheel and a weird plasticy noise on left click if I click towards the center.

Video comparing it with my Deathadder Chroma (which unfortunately started double clicking)



I've read that EU got a bad batch. Seems to line up. I got mine from Amazon.es (I ordered it on pre-sale back at Sept 14th). Not to mention a 7% price drop on Amazon.es already lol. Seems like RMA rate is sky high.

Getting mine refunded. Gonna buy it again in a month or two (or maybe check out the Deathadder elite)


----------



## pruik6

@VESPA5 Thank you for your response, it really helped me by my decision! rep+


----------



## Alya

Yeah my Pro had the same problem as well with the plasticy left click, it's very noticeable when gaming as well, since it's not just the sound but an entirely different feeling.


----------



## m0uz

Gonna love those Amazon Warehouse deals. Imma buy aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall of those rattling pieces of perfection


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anyone buy one from newegg yet? Would like to know if they get a good one or not (no scrollwheel rattle and etc).


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anyone buy one from newegg yet? Would like to know if they get a good one or not (no scrollwheel rattle and etc).


I got mine from Amazon. And it appeared as if someone opened the box and re-packaged it. The S/N on the box doesn't even match what's on the actual mouse underneath the weight lid. The good news is my copy (out of the 2 I bought) has no rattles and the M1/M2 buttons are acceptable.

Newegg is great but if you got a dud, they'll only honor you with store credit, rarely a full refund.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anyone buy one from newegg yet? Would like to know if they get a good one or not (no scrollwheel rattle and etc).
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Amazon. And it appeared as if someone opened the box and re-packaged it. The S/N on the box doesn't even match what's on the actual mouse underneath the weight lid. The good news is my copy (out of the 2 I bought) has no rattles and the M1/M2 buttons are acceptable.
> 
> Newegg is great but if you got a dud, they'll only honor you with store credit, rarely a full refund.
Click to expand...

That's news to me, as the only time I've gotten something bad from them was back in 2011; a $15 8GB Flash drive which was DOA, and they told me to simply throw it in the trash and refunded me in full for it. Of course, this was a small item and took place over 5 years ago. Main reason I want to purchase it from them though is because I got a full year of premiere for free (student offer), secondary reason is I don't have to pay tax with newegg.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That's news to me, as the only time I've gotten something bad from them was back in 2011; a $15 8GB Flash drive which was DOA, and they told me to simply throw it in the trash and refunded me in full for it. Of course, this was a small item and took place over 5 years ago. Main reason I want to purchase it from them though is because I got a full year of premiere for free (student offer), secondary reason is I don't have to pay tax with newegg.


Yeah, if you can 'prove' that the item is defective and no fault of your own, they might provide you a full refund. That was not the case when I got an i7 4790K which was DOA. Since I couldn't even tell if it was DOA until I applied the thermal paste prior to installing it on my mobo, Newegg assumed that there was no way to prove whether I fried it or it was defective, hence, store credit. Same thing happened to some Corsair fans I got (which were also DOA, seeing a pattern here with Newegg?) - they said I had to get replacements rather than a full refund.


----------



## MidNighTempest

Has anyone used BOTH the G403 & G Pro gaming mouse with equal amount of time? I haven't receive my replacement G403 yet & I'm debating rather I should settle for a G Pro. My hands are 20.5cm long & 10.5cm wide. with my current G403, I occasionally experience some numbness on the Pinky & Ring Finger section of my hand.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Has anyone used BOTH the G403 & G Pro gaming mouse with equal amount of time? I haven't receive my replacement G403 yet & I'm debating rather I should settle for a G Pro. My hands are 20.5cm long & 10.5cm wide. with my current G403, I occasionally experience some numbness on the Pinky & Ring Finger section of my hand.


That size hand probably won't work for G Pro, my hand is just a tad longer and I couldn't keep my middle finger on the right button comfortably with a claw grip.


----------



## kevin-L

How widespread are issues other than the scroll wheel being loose? I have a g403 with S/N starting with 1631, all of the clicks work great, no issues with it at all except for the scroll wheel being rattly and loose. I can feel it hit from side to side when I play games. Should I try returning it until I get one with a solid scroll wheel or is there a high chance of me getting one with messed up clicks or something? I bought it from Amazon


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> ...
> _DA shape goes_ _(
> 
> 
> _G403 shape goes_ _)


Most of the complaints about the DA is it's flaring front design. I know it's the reason I stopped using one after a few months. IMO the EC1A shape is better to the DA shape in every way.


----------



## costilletas

Mine is 1632 and it also has this terrible wheel rattle.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Has anyone used BOTH the G403 & G Pro gaming mouse with equal amount of time? I haven't receive my replacement G403 yet & I'm debating rather I should settle for a G Pro. My hands are 20.5cm long & 10.5cm wide. with my current G403, I occasionally experience some numbness on the Pinky & Ring Finger section of my hand.


I have been using both of the mice. They are both fantastic. I have been having a hard time deciding on which mouse to keep. The G Pro is fantastic. Really love the clean shape, and it's very light. However the grip I hold with it is a claw/palm grip. Normally it's a palm/fingertip but had to adjust using this mouse. Which in turn caused my hand to hurt for a few days while using it. I keep misclicking with the mouse. I have gotten a lot better with not doing it as much but even doing it now is still too much.

Now with the G403. This mouse is incredible. It molds to my hand with no issues. I might still have to send this back and get a replacement because the scroll wheel makes a ungodly noise when scrolling up. Really love the shape and the weight of the mouse. The thing is with both of these mice is that the force to actuate the switches seem to be very close. Don't know for sure because I don't own anything to measure but going off what I've noticed is that they are very close. With that in mind I have not misclicked at all with the G403. I haven't had to change my grip just to try to use the mouse.

Tl;Dr I have used both mice. Both mice are close to perfect but leaning towards the G403 as my daily driver


----------



## Melan

I'll be going to CEE 2016 in Kiev this weekend. Logitech should have their booth there with G403 and other stuff. I can finally squeeze this thing and not spend 120 euros by ordering it from amazon.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

While I love the sensor in the G403, it's starting to cramp my hand a bit after being used to the smaller KPM. I really wish the right side of the mouse was flatter rather than angling outward. Just ordered a G Pro to see if it feels any better and I'll end up returning which ever one I like the least.


----------



## john88

Well... I didn't want to use my wireless G403 anymore (feel there is a little bit of lag in cs go), so I ordered a wired G403 this morning on Amazon, and just got it now. Pulled it out of the box, wobbled the scroll wheel side to side, packed it back up without even using it. Will be picked up by UPS tomorrow for return. I will try to wait it out, and hopefully Logitech will have a new batch with a perma fix in a month or so.

Amazon is a godsend with their free same day delivery and next day returns (they will send UPS to pick it up next day!). I've still been in the process of exchanging my wireless G403 with Logitech customer support going on almost 2 weeks now. It takes nearly a week for one email reply from support!

9/22/16: Case opened
9/26/16: Logitech replies with questions
9/26/16: I reply with pics and info as requested
10/3/16: They ask me if I want refund or replacement
10/3/16: I reply replacement
Maybe another 4-7 days before a response or instructions?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> Well... I didn't want to use my wireless G403 anymore (feel there is a little bit of lag in cs go), so I ordered a wired G403 this morning on Amazon, and just got it now. Pulled it out of the box, wobbled the scroll wheel side to side, packed it back up without even using it. Will be picked up by UPS tomorrow for return. I will try to wait it out, and hopefully Logitech will have a new batch with a perma fix in a month or so.
> 
> Amazon is a godsend with their free same day delivery and next day returns (they will send UPS to pick it up next day!). I've still been in the process of exchanging my wireless G403 with Logitech customer support going on almost 2 weeks now. It takes nearly a week for one email reply from support!
> 
> 9/22/16: Case opened
> 9/26/16: Logitech replies with questions
> 9/26/16: I reply with pics and info as requested
> 10/3/16: They ask me if I want refund or replacement
> 10/3/16: I reply replacement
> Maybe another 4-7 days before a response or instructions?


To get a replacement on my first wless g403 I had to call them. I waited a week with no reply to emails. Their customer supp is not vey good IMO. They sent me a replacement mouse without needing me to send in the defective unit - still not sure what to do with that - so that was pretty cool.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> Well... I didn't want to use my wireless G403 anymore (feel there is a little bit of lag in cs go), so I ordered a wired G403 this morning on Amazon, and just got it now. Pulled it out of the box, wobbled the scroll wheel side to side, packed it back up without even using it. Will be picked up by UPS tomorrow for return. I will try to wait it out, and hopefully Logitech will have a new batch with a perma fix in a month or so.
> 
> Amazon is a godsend with their free same day delivery and next day returns (they will send UPS to pick it up next day!). I've still been in the process of exchanging my wireless G403 with Logitech customer support going on almost 2 weeks now. It takes nearly a week for one email reply from support!
> 
> 9/22/16: Case opened
> 9/26/16: Logitech replies with questions
> 9/26/16: I reply with pics and info as requested
> 10/3/16: They ask me if I want refund or replacement
> 10/3/16: I reply replacement
> Maybe another 4-7 days before a response or instructions?


Question:

Why don't you just use it wired?


----------



## xtenglong

Just received my replacement today. Box's S/N begins with 1635, the replacement mouse's S/N is 1631. Finally feels how a $70 mouse should feel. Not too sure what to do with the one with a rattling scroll wheel. Might open it up to try to fix myself after replacement skates come out.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Just received my replacement today. Box's S/N begins with 1635, the replacement mouse's S/N is 1631. Finally feels how a $70 mouse should feel. Not too sure what to do with the one with a rattling scroll wheel. Might open it up to try to fix myself after replacement skates come out.


Who did you go through to get the replacement? Logitech themselves? I bought mine via Amazon and would have to return the rattly one to get a replacement.


----------



## needh3lp

Brother just got his - SN is 1630 on the mouse. Compared to my 1631, it feels like a release candidate rather than the finished product. The clicks are loud, hollow and difficult to press, the scroll wheel rattles and is loud when using. I'm pretty surprised at the quality difference between his 1630 and my 1631. Perhaps we both got opposite ends of the lottery spectrum.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Who did you go through to get the replacement? Logitech themselves? I bought mine via Amazon and would have to return the rattly one to get a replacement.


I received the replacement from Logitech. Preordered my mouse from their site. Took about a week and a half to process my RMA and to receive the replacement.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystal6tak*
> 
> Just wanted to check in, got my G403 wired today. Rattling on the scroll wheel and a weird plasticy noise on left click if I click towards the center.
> 
> Video comparing it with my Deathadder Chroma (which unfortunately started double clicking)
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that EU got a bad batch. Seems to line up. I got mine from Amazon.es (I ordered it on pre-sale back at Sept 14th). Not to mention a 7% price drop on Amazon.es already lol. Seems like RMA rate is sky high.
> 
> Getting mine refunded. Gonna buy it again in a month or two (or maybe check out the Deathadder elite)


My G pro left click was like that, but worse.
Returned it because it felt horrible when you did not click at the same spot all the time.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needh3lp*
> 
> Compared to my 1631, it feels like a release candidate rather than the finished product. The clicks are loud, hollow and difficult to press, the scroll wheel rattles and is loud when using. I'm pretty surprised at the quality difference between his 1630 and my 1631. Perhaps we both got opposite ends of the lottery spectrum.


No, looks like Logitech is now using the same Yum-Cha Factory as Razer Corp, hence the huge discrepancy in quality.

Who would of thought that Logitech would give up on their own high standards to produce such garbage for the waiting public







.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> I received the replacement from Logitech. Preordered my mouse from their site. Took about a week and a half to process my RMA and to receive the replacement.


Did you have to send back your original G403 in the RMA?


----------



## raucous

I have the wired version on the way from Amazon. I'm already planning to replace the mouse feet. Which feet from Hyperglide are the most suitable and will fit on the grove space?

I own a number of other popular gaming mice and will post some impressions of the mouse when I have it.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raucous*
> 
> I have the wired version on the way from Amazon. I'm already planning to replace the mouse feet. Which feet from Hyperglide are the most suitable and will fit on the grove space?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2530#post_25549083

Based on pictures I think the MX-3 will fill the most space available and I have them on order. My G403 arrives today but my MX-3 shipped just yesterday so they may take awhile before I can tell you if they indeed fit.

If I am happy with the shape and the clicks though it will probably be another week and a half before I attach the hyperglides, as I will probably order and wait for a Ceesa cable prior to peeling off the factory feet.


----------



## costilletas

Guys, I've just realised my mouse has a different S/N than the box. Can any of you tell me if it's the same for you? The box says 1632 and the mouse 1633


----------



## ncck

Yes that's the same for everyone pretty much


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Guys, I've just realised my mouse has a different S/N than the box. Can any of you tell me if it's the same for you? The box says 1632 and the mouse 1633


Yep. Mine is the same too. However, my mouse's S/N starts off with 1631 while the S/N on the box was completely different. Also, the packaging on the G403 that I decided to keep had no scroll wheel rattle, no lens rattle and somewhat acceptable M1/M2 buttons (my other copy of the G403 that I returned had hyper sensitive buttons like my G Pro).


----------



## nhoxaxenhora

Is the scroll wheel rattle still an issue or the new G403 units are fine?


----------



## maikklein

I currently have the Rival 300 and the Ec1-A. I can aim super well with the rival but I quickly got finger pain. This is because the mouse is so steep and I only use the finger tip to press the left mouse button.
I switched to the Ec1-A and the finger pain got a lot better, but it is still there. I can press the left mouse button with roughly 50% of my index finger.

I also have a broken G5 here and the shape is so much better. I can press the left mouse button with 100% of my finger, I think this is because the curvature is not as steep and my whole finger can rest on the mouse button.

It is super crazy how different the G5 feels compared to the Ec1-A, because they look so similar. I could swear that the G5 is much higher than the Ec1-A when I hold it in my hands, although they have almost the same height. I think this is because the G5 as a steeper back which I like.

Do you think the G403 feels different from the Ec1-A and much more similar to the MX518/G5?


----------



## BlazeGaming

I've got some questions for all G403 owners. I have a 19.5 cm / 11 cm hand, I've always been a hibrid claw user (relaxed claw, using fingers to do small adjustmets, the back of the mouse not always touching the back of my palm). Since I got my G403 I forced myself for about 1 month now to learn and use palm but even after all this effort I still can't make those micro adjustments in palm using my wrist only. So I went back on my initial grip, instantly got better results.

My questions are:

What grip do you guys use on your G403?
Is it wrong to use claw on a palm oriented mouse?
Should I try a more claw oriented mice? Like G Pro, DM1 Pro. Already tested FK1+, can't get used to the heavy clicks and also prefer rubberized coating since my hand sweats a lot.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Yep. Mine is the same too. However, my mouse's S/N starts off with 1631 while the S/N on the box was completely different. Also, the packaging on the G403 that I decided to keep had no scroll wheel rattle, no lens rattle and somewhat acceptable M1/M2 buttons (my other copy of the G403 that I returned had hyper sensitive buttons like my G Pro).


That's sad, I'm afraid of returning mine just to get another copy with wonky clicks but usable wheel. Send me you DA elite


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> I've got some questions for all G403 owners. I have a 19.5 cm / 11 cm hand, I've always been a hibrid claw user (relaxed claw, using fingers to do small adjustmets, the back of the mouse not always touching the back of my palm). Since I got my G403 I forced myself for about 1 month now to learn and use palm but even after all this effort I still can't make those micro adjustments in palm using my wrist only. So I went back on my initial grip, instantly got better results.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> What grip do you guys use on your G403?
> Is it wrong to use claw on a palm oriented mouse?
> Should I try a more claw oriented mice? Like G Pro, DM1 Pro. Already tested FK1+, can't get used to the heavy clicks and also prefer rubberized coating since my hand sweats a lot.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My hand is 20x11.5cm and I use a relaxed claw/hybrid too. This mouse works beautifully for me. I wouldn't say this mouse is a palm oriented mouse at all, this mouse is pretty close to the EC2-A and that has always been a got-to for claw users.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhoxaxenhora*
> 
> Is the scroll wheel rattle still an issue or the new G403 units are fine?


I ordered this mouse as soon as possible on Amazon and got a flawless product. No featherweight RMB issue like on the G Pro I got, no wheel rattle, etc.


----------



## justince

Can anyone with an ec2-a that claw grips can clarify which feels smaller in the hand, this or the ec2-a? The g403 is probably the most subtle ergo mouse (the curvature to the hand is very minimal for an ergo mouse) i've seen and i'm curious to know if it feels similarly as small/thin in the hand.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justince*
> 
> Can anyone with an ec2-a that claw grips can clarify which feels smaller in the hand, this or the ec2-a? The g403 is probably the most subtle ergo mouse (the curvature to the hand is very minimal for an ergo mouse) i've seen and i'm curious to know if it feels similarly as small/thin in the hand.


I've never used the ec2 but I can tell you it's smaller in hand lol, g403 is very big


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justince*
> 
> Can anyone with an ec2-a that claw grips can clarify which feels smaller in the hand, this or the ec2-a? The g403 is probably the most subtle ergo mouse (the curvature to the hand is very minimal for an ergo mouse) i've seen and i'm curious to know if it feels similarly as small/thin in the hand.


I have both the EC2-A and the G403. The G403 is 'slightly' bigger than the EC2-A. Think of it as a slightly smaller EC1-A with narrower sides and easier to grip (depending on your grip). I have 18cm long hands. The G403 feels a lot more comfortable to use than the EC2-A. My hands rarely get sweaty so the EC2-A is always slippery to me unless I have a wet towel nearby where I'm constantly keeping my fingertips wet to get a good grip on it.


----------



## Demi9OD

The hump in the back of the G403 reminds me a lot of my ZA12.


----------



## xSociety

I don't think the G403 is that big, I never touch the back of the mouse at all, only my fingers make contact.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

My impulse buy came in today(literally an hour ago), thanks to ebay's $15 off $60 coupon. I got mine from Newegg on ebay.

Time for a picture dump!

Box. It was shipped in a padded envelope and went through DHL so it's a bit squished.


Slid out of the box sensor side up.


Out of the packaging. I noticed some scuffs already on the rubber sides. The rubber on this mouse seems a tad bit grippier than my Performance MX. Not stressing about it too much since the rubber on my Performance MX got scuffed up really easily as well.


Bottom shot


Next to my daily. The G403 is so much lighter. It's also pretty comfortable.


Other side


Top shot


Cable braid comparison. The G403 has a much thicker cable than my Naos 7000. It's flexible but feels a bit heavier in usage.


My mouse for the past 1.5 years has been the Mionix Naos 7000. I did a quick and dirty click comparison if any of you are interested:



I've been seeing tons of concerns in terms of click quality and scroll wheel rattle. Both my m1 and m2 clicks feel very similar, but they do have a veeery slightly different sound to them. When shaking the mouse, the wheel doesn't wobble or make any sort of noise, so it appears my mouse is good to go







. Serial number starts with 1631.

*How is this mouse compared to my Mionix Naos 7000?*

My initial impressions was that this mouse was quite light. This lightness makes me feel like I'm in a lot more control of the mouse. I ran through a couple songs on osu! and was overshooting on the first couple of tracks, so there's definitely a bit of adjustment time needed for me. I'm never a fan of adding weights, and adding the 10g weight in this mouse made it feel a bit back-heavy.

This mouse has a larger hump than the Naos. It's large enough that I noticed it during gameplay. The scroll wheel also sticks out a lot more and seems to be quieter than my Naos.

M1 and M2 clicks are harder to press on my G403, but the travel time overall is less than my Naos 7000. I can still spam click quite well. My middle finger tends to accidentally click m2 a lot of the time on basically every single mouse I use, but the G403 does better in this aspect than my Naos. Similarly, side buttons are easier to click on the naos, but the G403 has less travel. G403 has perfectly placed buttons that are large and super easy to hit when needed. The small gap between the buttons makes it easy to determine whether you want to click mouse4 or mouse5. Mouse3 definitely feels harder on the G403 than my Naos, but I think it's more to do with how high the wheel is, making it a bit hard to lever the click with your fingers.

The mouse glides super smoothly with no problems on my mousepad. I'm using an Aukey XXL mousepad if you were wondering. This mouse also tracks on my relatively light-colored wooden table, which my Naos 7000(pmw3310) doesn't seem to do anymore. The stock liftoff distance is quite low already and feels great.

So as you can probably tell, my first impressions are quite good at the moment. The mouse shape is quite good imo and the sensor feels great. I will definitely need a bit more time with the mouse to get used to it's shape and weight. However, I still feel that $69 for any mouse is quite expensive. I probably would not have picked this mouse up at retail price, but it was only ~$55 or so before taxes. Nevertheless, this seems like a great mouse so far.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Been using this mouse for about a week now so the week milestone has been met and I am enjoying every minute of it. My copy has identical m1 and m2 (both click tension/feel and sound). I play without the weight or the door. Don't feel any imbalance the way I grip it... Maybe slightly front heavy if I had to say so. So after the first week it's been an absolute joy. Will update if anything changes.


----------



## pruik6

Coldcoffee ,now i want that feeling aswell







i want joy of a mice


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> My copy has identical m1 and m2 (both click tension/feel and sound). I play without the weight or the door. Don't feel any imbalance the way I grip it... Maybe slightly front heavy if I had to say so. So after the first week it's been an absolute joy.


Same here, got lucky with my purchase and even though the switches and shape are to die for, I miss my "Free-scroll" wheel.

Have been using it on every Logitech purchase (latest G900) and now I feel almost crippled without having that brilliant fast scroll wheel at my finger tip. I actually can't use most other mice due to my addiction to the Free-Scroller.

Feel so ashamed at being addicted to this scroll device that I can no longer look at any other models unless they too have a Free-scroll wheel installed.


----------



## R432

Just got the mouse, there are some scratches on sides,no wheel shake but M2 click is quite stiff compared to M1??


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Just got the mouse, there are some scratches on sides,no wheel shake but M2 click is quite stiff compared to M1??


Mine also came with some scratches on the side(see the post I made earlier), but M1 and M2 are pretty much the same stiffness on mine.


----------



## costilletas

The scratches pare part of the QC tests, they drop them a few times to test durability.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Certainly unlikely to be returns or used, since I got one with scratches, and I pre-ordered from EU (so presumably got one of the first possible batches of mice). Nothing to worry about; the scratches disappear after some use, or after rubbing a little bit.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

My box looked like it was sealed/new and my mouse still had scratches on the rubber part, so I'm guessing it happened during manufacturing or QC.


----------



## foxx1337

I tried to open my G403 and I chickened out a bit when I encoutnered resistance towards the front. How should i go about breaking the seal there? Just lift? What I did so far was lift the back after unscrewing the screws from the bottom.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> I tried to open my G403 and I chickened out a bit when I encoutnered resistance towards the front. How should i go about breaking the seal there? Just lift? What I did so far was lift the back after unscrewing the screws from the bottom.


That's supposed to be the internal seal, once you lift it breaks, so yeah

Edit: So i received my second G403, this time the scroll wheel is much more tight, but still wobbles a bit, although it's beyond acceptable, lens rattle is pretty much the same as the one i returned, so at 12000 CPI moves barely a pixel, has few scratches on the sides, and double seal as the first one was broken, same class S/N 1632, but this time the box was a bit crushed, nothing major but not good signs from UPS i guess. Anyway i guess i'll keep this.


----------



## James N

I just received my g403. While it is more comfortable to claw than the g pro with my big hands, i also experienced the problem that when i flick 180 i end up either below or above where i want to land. Is the tilted sensor intended?


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Did you have to send back your original G403 in the RMA?


Nope, still have the original G403. Probably going to try to fix it myself whenever replacement skates come out.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I just received my g403. While it is more comfortable to claw than the g pro with my big hands, i also experienced the problem that when i flick 180 i end up either below or above where i want to land. Is the tilted sensor intended?


Wow really? More confortable than the G Pro using claw? Might buy another one instead of the G Pro then


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Wow really? More confortable than the G Pro using claw? Might buy another one instead of the G Pro then


I have 21cm long hands, so the back of the mouse fits perfectly into my hands. I have my ring finger on the top right corner of the mouse offering me great control (i can easily push it back into my palm stabilizing the mouse without much effort). And i don't have to tense my grip at all, so no pain after hours of playing.

I made my gpro playable by attaching tennis racket griptape to the sides. But overall i would say with big hands the g403 feels much more comfy claw gripping than the gpro does (with small hands the gpro will feel better). Palm grip feels nice as well. And i can use it with fingertip grip in the desktop environment and dota 2 without any issues.

It is like Zy said, the mouse is usable in all 3 grips but isn't focused towards one. Jack of all trades, master of none (although the mouse does feel more comfy in claw than the gpro, at least with my handsize and gripstyle).

The only thing i am fighting right now is the sensor positioning i guess. I don't know if the sensor is tilted on purpose or if am not used to ambi mice anymore after using the ZA-11, G pro.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I just received my g403. While it is more comfortable to claw than the g pro with my big hands, i also experienced the problem that when i flick 180 i end up either below or above where i want to land. Is the tilted sensor intended?


Not sure, but yes, the sensor is angled towards the index finger as opposed to the other ergo mice I own (EC1-A, EC2-A, Castor, DA:Elite) where the sensor is aimed right in the middle. Takes a little getting used to but it's not something that is a dealbreaker to me.

I claw grip as well and I never could get a good grip on the G Pro since my hands rarely get sweaty (I have constant dry hands).


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Not sure, but yes, the sensor is angled towards the index finger as opposed to the other ergo mice I own (EC1-A, EC2-A, Castor, DA:Elite) where the sensor is aimed right in the middle. Takes a little getting used to but it's not something that is a dealbreaker to me.
> 
> I claw grip as well and I never could get a good grip on the G Pro since my hands rarely get sweaty (I have constant dry hands).


Is the sensor orientation actually intended by logitech or did someone screw up?

I will give it a thorough test for a week or so. If it affects me too much i will have to send it back and go back to the gpro. As i am used to flicking 180 without having to adjust up or downwards afterwards.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I have 21cm long hands, so the back of the mouse fits perfectly into my hands. I have my ring finger on the top right corner of the mouse offering me great control (i can easily push it back into my palm stabilizing the mouse without much effort). And i don't have to tense my grip at all, so no pain after hours of playing.
> 
> I made my gpro playable by attaching tennis racket griptape to the sides. But overall i would say with big hands the g403 feels much more comfy claw gripping than the gpro does (with small hands the gpro will feel better). Palm grip feels nice as well. And i can use it with fingertip grip in the desktop environment and dota 2 without any issues.
> 
> The only thing i am fighting right now is the sensor positioning i guess. I don't know if the sensor is tilted on purpose or if am not used to ambi mice anymore after using the ZA-11, G pro.


Alright, my hand is pretty much like yours, i might just go with another G403 then, and not even bother with +10€ G Pro, even if i'm curious to try it. PLS HALP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Is the sensor orientation actually intended by logitech or did someone screw up?


I think it's logitech's design, so intended by logitech
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Not sure, but yes, the sensor is angled towards the index finger as opposed to the other ergo mice I own (EC1-A, EC2-A, Castor, DA:Elite) where the sensor is aimed right in the middle. Takes a little getting used to but it's not something that is a dealbreaker to me.
> 
> I claw grip as well and I never could get a good grip on the G Pro since my hands rarely get sweaty (I have constant dry hands).


This is also interesting


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Alright, my hand is pretty much like yours, i might just go with another G403 then, and not even bother with +10€ G Pro, even if i'm curious to try it. PLS HALP
> I think it's logitech's design, so intended by logitech
> This is also interesting


The only way to find out if it suites you , is to test it yourself.







It kinda sucks, but i gave up and just resorted to just buy every mouse i am interested in and then send the ones back i had issues with. Thank god for amazon.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Is the sensor orientation actually intended by logitech or did someone screw up?
> 
> I will give it a thorough test for a week or so. If it affects me too much i will have to send it back and go back to the gpro. As i am used to flicking 180 without having to adjust up or downwards afterwards.


I remember having a lot of trouble with purely x-axis movement on the G402. A lot of unintentional y-axis movement. I only got to play with my G403 for the first time yesterday for about an hour but the unintentional y-axis was quite reduced from the G402, so I think the sensor angle is intentional. It feels pretty close to flat compared to my Revel and shouldn't take long at all to get used to.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I remember having a lot of trouble with purely x-axis movement on the G402. A lot of unintentional y-axis movement. I only got to play with my G403 for the first time yesterday for about an hour but the unintentional y-axis was quite reduced from the G402, so I think the sensor angle is intentional. It feels pretty close to flat compared to my Revel and shouldn't take long at all to get used to.


Well, that is good to hear. I will definitely keep playing with it for the next week (yay for the amazon refund policy) and then decide. But for now it feels extremely comfortable in clawgrip. Performance is about the same as the gpro and the clicks are a tad bit stiffer than the gpro clicks (i actually like that. they are still softer than most mice though).


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> The only way to find out if it suites you , is to test it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kinda sucks, but i gave up and just resorted to just buy every mouse i am interested in and then send the ones back i had issues with. Thank god for amazon.


Yes, amazon is just...amazing, no doubt


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I remember having a lot of trouble with purely x-axis movement on the G402. A lot of unintentional y-axis movement. I only got to play with my G403 for the first time yesterday for about an hour but the unintentional y-axis was quite reduced from the G402, so I think the sensor angle is intentional. It feels pretty close to flat compared to my Revel and shouldn't take long at all to get used to.


Since the sensor is angled in basically every G403, I would assume it's intentional. Funnily enough, I haven't had any issues with unintentional y-axis drift. I was performing like I normally do after maybe an hour of usage or so in csgo deathmatch.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Well, that is good to hear. I will definitely keep playing with it for the next week (yay for the amazon refund policy) and then decide. But for now it feels extremely comfortable in clawgrip. Performance is about the same as the gpro and the clicks are a tad bit stiffer than the gpro clicks (i actually like that. they are still softer than most mice though).


It will take me a week as well to decide if it replaces my Revel. The M1 and M2 are a touch heavier than the G-Pro indeed, and this is much better for me since my G Pro had a hair trigger M2 that clicked when I looked at it funny. I'm also happy to say the M3 is a lot lighter than the G Pro and usable in game, though clicking it without scrolling will take some practice. Overall the clicks and placement are sublime.

I don't have any complaints but I will need to get used to a few things. It feels a little heavy. I am conscious of it's 87 grams more than the 107 grams of my MX518. This weight also feels like it imparts a momentum component to movement that is unfamiliar. I'm sure some of the feeling comes from the / \ shape and lack of thumb and pinky lip when lifting. The hump is a little further back and higher than I am used to and feels like my ZA12 a bit. Not sure I like that or not yet. The Revel and MX518 I am used to are flatter overall. The EC2-A hump is more centered.

Edit: Oh and I don't have any Mwheel rattle. 1631 serial on mouse from Logitech.com.


----------



## m4gg0t

im still trying to decide between the wireless or wired version. i tried my brothers G900 and the 107G feels alright to me.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> im still trying to decide between the wireless or wired version. i tried my brothers G900 and the 107G feels alright to me.


If you're cool with the G900's weight, then you'll be fine with the G403. The thing to look out for is a potential rattling scroll wheel or mushy/sensitive M1/M2 buttons on the G403. I always thought the pivot design for the M1/M2 buttons on the G900 were excellent.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you're cool with the G900's weight, then you'll be fine with the G403. The thing to look out for is a potential rattling scroll wheel or mushy/sensitive M1/M2 buttons on the G403. I always thought the pivot design for the M1/M2 buttons on the G900 were excellent.


I normally like lighter mice, so that's why i'm undecided. My distributor is normally quite good about RMA so that's ok. But still deciding if i want a lighter or wireless, i like the wireless on the G900, but I don't feel like paying $200 for a mice.


----------



## pruik6

I also ordered the Logitech G403 & returned the G Pro, could not get a firm grip on the mouse







. Overall the G pro is a fantastic mouse.
Maybe because my dry hands, cant get a decent grip.
So i cant wait till tommorow and see if i can claw grip the G403 well.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

G403 was a little bit on the big side for my hands if I wanted to claw the mouse. It is still doable though, and I claw it for some games I play.


----------



## Nivity

Agreed with the bigger hands and G403.
If I had like 21cm hands I would use G403 and never another mouse kinda.
But with my 19x10 its just to big for me to control.

I like it a lot actually, if it was just a tad thinner, Its super bulky thats the problem.
The length is perfect, its short, its light, but a tad to fat to grip for my hands.

Its like I am trying to grip a big tennisball







Feels like a big round thing.

The RMA actually have taken like 3 weeks now and I still have the mouse since I am waiting for UPS, the side button actually got much better after some usage, very weird. It still acts up now and then but not often.

Will call logitech tomorrow and just tell them I will keep the mouse.
The buttons are perfect, no rattle. And if sometimes 1 sidebutton feels bad meh.

I will keep trying it for some weeks and try to get used to it.
I love the buttons on G403 (I did not like them on G pro for some reason, not even the "good" button felt close to G403)

I bought it with a 25% discount code from the logitech store so might as well keep it.


----------



## Aventadoor

I'm debating if I should return my G Pro for the G403.
My hand is 20,5x10cm, so I wish it was a little wider where you actually grip it, like G100.
I kinda like ambi mice tho..


----------



## john88

Just got a reply from support. Is he going to try and get me a free replacement? Little confused.


----------



## john88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why don't you just use it wired?


Weight difference, the bulky connector, feeling of the battery rotting keeping it plugged 24/7.

Btw what a small world, my shop is in West Covina.


----------



## James N

Damn after just 1 day of playing (i used the G pro for like 4 weeks before the g403) , i can already tell that the g403 is my daily driver now.

It feels extremely comfortable and fits my 21cm long and 11cm wide hands like a glove in clawgrip.

I really want to use the g pro but i did so much better in csgo, tribes, bf3 and quake today with the g403. I did increase my sense from 50cm to 47.5 cm /360.

In csgo on the aim map 100 targets with 0.25 delay and 0.5 duration, i managed to get over 80 consistently and hit 90 targets 3 times (i wasn't able to do that with the g-pro, the only one i felt nearly as comfy was the ZA-11). Then the Fast Aim/Reflex where you stand in the middle and the bots run around you, flicking and tracking heads was super comfortable and easy for me.

It is funny , i prefer ambi mice and like the gpro so much and really want to use it...

...But my hand chose the g403 for me.

Flick shots are on point and tracking moving people is so easy when my hand is relaxed. The tilted sensor didn't even affect me, didn't even notice it after 2 hours or so.

Shape > everything else, still it has the same internals as the gpro with slightly stiffer clicks, so i am happy that i can have the same internals in a more comfy shape.

Now what do i do with the g pro that is in good as new condition? Logitech customer service, seems like a struggle, they never answered any of my tickets. Or selling it on ebay losing money, or keeping it?!

Long story short, if you have bigger hands 20cm or bigger, definitely give the g403 a shot. smaller then 20cm test the gpro. In the end it is all personal preference, everyone is different. But same same internals in 2 different shells is nice, since you can just choose what suits you.

My g403 has no rattle issues or anything, sensor is flawless, same as my gpro (tested with the mouse tester). Serial number starts with 1630


----------



## Aventadoor

What you mean by angled sensor? Is it rotated so that you actually swipe horisontally even tho you hold the mice at an angle?


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What you mean by angled sensor? Is it rotated so that you actually swipe horisontally even tho you hold the mice at an angle?


There are some pictures in this thread , it is slightly angled towards the thumb.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yes cause you will most likly hold the mice itself at an angle naturally?
Kinda like a DA or Rival. Anyway, Ive ordered a G403 and returning my G Pro.
Just tried my DA again and its so much nicer and more control when its not so cramped sizewise...


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yes cause you will most likly hold the mice itself at an angle naturally?
> Kinda like a DA or Rival. Anyway, Ive ordered a G403 and returning my G Pro.
> Just tried my DA again and its so much nicer and more control when its not so cramped sizewise...


I dunno, i was confused by it, because you naturally hold the mouse by itself angled towards the thumb because of your pinky and ringfinger extending further than your thumb. So it would make more sense to angle it away from your thumb.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Now what do i do with the g pro that is in good as new condition? Logitech customer service, seems like a struggle, they never answered any of my tickets. Or selling it on ebay losing money, or keeping it?!


I had no trouble initiating online chat and getting an RMA and return label for the G Pro I bought for myself and the one I bought for my step son. Took about 12 hours and 36 hours respectively to receive return shipping labels in my e-mail. USA customer support.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I had no trouble initiating online chat and getting an RMA and return label for the G Pro I bought for myself and the one I bought for my step son. Took about 12 hours and 36 hours respectively to receive return shipping labels in my e-mail. USA customer support.


I can't find the chat button on their website. All i can find is the option to open a ticket and the last one is 4 weeks old and still unanswered.

Maybe i will need to call them.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I can't find the chat button on their website. All i can find is the option to open a ticket and the last one is 4 weeks old and still unanswered.


If you're a US customer: http://support.logitech.com/en_us/chat-support

You will need to reference that ticket number I am sure since it's over 14 days.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> If you're a US customer: http://support.logitech.com/en_us/chat-support
> 
> You will need to reference that ticket number I am sure since it's over 14 days.


Thanks, enjoy your rep!


----------



## SmashTV

My replacement is perfect. First one had a looser wheel only on certain notches but this one is completely solid in every way.

Will use extensively for the next week or two and see if it's going to stay.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Opened a ticket initially for a G403 and got a response within 2 days asking for my address for a replacement. It's been well over a week now since the last response... a little frustrating to say the least.


----------



## James N

Btw, my g403 has a tight wheel, no sensor rattle and everything is perfect. But there is this noise as if something moves when i turn the mouse upside down and back. Do others have this as well?


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I just received my g403. While it is more comfortable to claw than the g pro with my big hands, i also experienced the problem that when i flick 180 i end up either below or above where i want to land. Is the tilted sensor intended?


I'm pretty sure the sensor isn't angled. It's more of an optical illusion because the sides are curved and angled. Using a straight edge, it seems to be parallel to the the cable strain relief, which is also in line with the mouse wheel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Btw, my g403 has a tight wheel, no sensor rattle and everything is perfect. But there is this noise as if something moves when up turn the mouse upside down and back. Do others have this as well?


Mine makes no noise when I do that.


----------



## kevin-L

Anyone else have the cursor move up when you click the middle mouse button? Is this just because the middle button is so hard to press that the mouse sinks into the mousepad or something, or do I have a bigger issue(something loose with the shell/pcb/sensor)? it doesn't happen when I press the m1/m2 down pretty hard but those are at a kind of different angle than the scroll


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Anyone else have the cursor move up when you click the middle mouse button? Is this just because the middle button is so hard to press that the mouse sinks into the mousepad or something, or do I have a bigger issue(something loose with the shell/pcb/sensor)? it doesn't happen when I press the m1/m2 down pretty hard but those are at a kind of different angle than the scroll


Yeah I had that issue on one of my wless g403, coincidentally it also had sensor rattle.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yeah I had that issue on one of my wless g403, coincidentally it also had sensor rattle.


Did only one of multiple g403's you had have the issue? If it's actually a defect and not a design problem I'll probably get a replacement


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the sensor isn't angled. It's more of an optical illusion because the sides are curved and angled. Using a straight edge, it seems to be parallel to the the cable strain relief, which is also in line with the mouse wheel.


Good point, does seem like it is still the wrong direction for an ergo mouse, but I don't feel an effect tbh.


----------



## ognib311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Damn after just 1 day of playing (i used the G pro for like 4 weeks before the g403) , i can already tell that the g403 is my daily driver now.
> 
> It feels extremely comfortable and fits my 21cm long and 11cm wide hands like a glove in clawgrip.
> 
> I really want to use the g pro but i did so much better in csgo, tribes, bf3 and quake today with the g403. I did increase my sense from 50cm to 47.5 cm /360.
> 
> In csgo on the aim map 100 targets with 0.25 delay and 0.5 duration, i managed to get over 80 consistently and hit 90 targets 3 times (i wasn't able to do that with the g-pro, the only one i felt nearly as comfy was the ZA-11). Then the Fast Aim/Reflex where you stand in the middle and the bots run around you, flicking and tracking heads was super comfortable and easy for me.
> 
> It is funny , i prefer ambi mice and like the gpro so much and really want to use it...
> 
> ...But my hand chose the g403 for me.
> 
> Flick shots are on point and tracking moving people is so easy when my hand is relaxed. The tilted sensor didn't even affect me, didn't even notice it after 2 hours or so.
> 
> Shape > everything else, still it has the same internals as the gpro with slightly stiffer clicks, so i am happy that i can have the same internals in a more comfy shape.
> 
> Now what do i do with the g pro that is in good as new condition? Logitech customer service, seems like a struggle, they never answered any of my tickets. Or selling it on ebay losing money, or keeping it?!
> 
> Long story short, if you have bigger hands 20cm or bigger, definitely give the g403 a shot. smaller then 20cm test the gpro. In the end it is all personal preference, everyone is different. But same same internals in 2 different shells is nice, since you can just choose what suits you.
> 
> My g403 has no rattle issues or anything, sensor is flawless, same as my gpro (tested with the mouse tester). Serial number starts with 1630


I just got the mouse and came here to comment on my 180 flicks leaving my crosshair consistently below where I expect it. Since you seem happy with it, do you find you're holding the mouse at an angle to compensate for what or may not be a "tilted sensor?" I like everything else about it and overall my aim is on point, but having to adjust for the sensor position bothers me a bit. I've had numerous mice over the last couple of years including several from Logitech (G502, G402, G303) and this was never a consideration. I'd love to hear from them if this was intentional.


----------



## nisemono

I received my mouse yesterday, and while I also found it feeling rather strange initially (it seems to have a downward trend when moving it to the right, due to the sensor angle), after 30-60 mins of gameplay muscle memory started kicking in and I found I'd adjusted to a comfortable degree. My aim is lacking due to it still feeling a bit alien, but time will tell on that front.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Did only one of multiple g403's you had have the issue? If it's actually a defect and not a design problem I'll probably get a replacement


Yeah it was only one mouse that had this problem. It is def a defect. I would get a replacement.


----------



## NovaGOD

So i replaced the switches with d2f-01 and they feel much worse, there is a "metal debounce" feedback in LMB mostly, there is shorted travel and pressing down feels like it stuck and not debounce properly, however the further i press on the button it feels better, i can't explain it very well sorry.







It was my first time soldering switches and g403 was hard with these tiny PCBs so i probably messed something up/overheat the switches/used more solder than needed idk. At least the mouse works which i did not expect lol.

I'm wondering if it just my bad soldering skills so it's worth to retry or it's just the shell causing this.


----------



## pruik6

1 hour then i'll get mine







. Till that time i read reviews. Haha im so happy , like a child xD


----------



## SmashTV

Why is it still being said the sensor is angled? Wasn't it proven otherwise?


----------



## Aventadoor

Its not really angled. The mice itself is shaped around it so so that it works when holding it.


----------



## espgodson

eh i posted about it before but holding the mouse left to right does the wonky up and down movements and its just how the sensor is placed with the shape of the mouse, never had this issue with any other logitech mouse, or microsoft 3.0, or razer deathadder or any other ergo mouse besides the rival.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

This mouse was listed as "Logitech Honey Badger Wired Mouse" at Best Buy.

I'm calling it that from now on. I don't even care if I'll be the only that knows what I'm referring to.

"Honey Badger Wired"
"Honey Badger Wireless"

edit: \o/ logitech did actually call it that.

edit2: ahahahaha g pro's name is much worse


----------



## Krovvy

Are there any pictures of the G403 next to an IME 3.0?


----------



## Vikhr




----------



## frunction

Thanks for the pics, didn't realize it was so much shorter than the classic IME, but the g403 is very friendly to having your fingers hanging over the front.


----------



## Krovvy

Thanks!


----------



## costilletas

I got a second 403 today, wheel is fine, but i have a tiny bit of lens rattle, no rattling at 800, but it's visible at 10k+dpi. Also, feet feel better than my first g403.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisemono*
> 
> I received my mouse yesterday, and while I also found it feeling rather strange initially (it seems to have a downward trend when moving it to the right, due to the sensor angle), after 30-60 mins of gameplay muscle memory started kicking in and I found I'd adjusted to a comfortable degree. My aim is lacking due to it still feeling a bit alien, but time will tell on that front.


Third day and this thing still feels a alien to me. Not giving up yet.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Third day and this thing still feels a alien to me. Not giving up yet.


Give it some fair time. It took me a week before I really got the hang of it. I'd say in about 2 weeks, the G403 halted my quest for looking for that near perfect mouse. I actually boxed up all my other mice and it is now my main. I can really aim well with it (but not as well as I can with a G303). This is strictly my experience. Others are probably going to argue that other mice are better than this one. For now, the G403 is a pretty good mouse (if you are lucky to get one with a non-rattling scroll wheel and decent M1/M2 buttons)


----------



## Some Tech Nub

My Nixeus Revel came in a day after my G403. I found it infinitely more comfortable than my G403 since it's not as tall. The sensei shape seems to be an instant pickup for me, even though this is my first mouse with the sensei shape. By instant pickup, I mean that within 15 minutes I was performing at the same or better level than my previous daily driver. The G403 I have has really good buttons, but at the moment I'm willing to give up those buttons for the shape of the Revel. 19cm hands, and my daily used to be a Naos 7000.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> My Nixeus Revel came in a day after my G403. I found it infinitely more comfortable than my G403 since it's not as tall. The sensei shape seems to be an instant pickup for me, even though this is my first mouse with the sensei shape. By instant pickup, I mean that within 15 minutes I was performing at the same or better level than my previous daily driver. The G403 I have has really good buttons, but at the moment I'm willing to give up those buttons for the shape of the Revel. 19cm hands, and my daily used to be a Naos 7000.


If it weren't for the "sticky button" issue with my copy of the Nixeus Revel, it would've stayed as my main mouse. It only took about a week before the LMB started sticking from time to time (that and the hollow thunk feel to each click) that made me turn away from the Revel. I do a lot of spam-like short controlled bursts in most of the games I play. Having the M1 button stick from time to time is definitely not good. At least I gave that mouse a shot.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If it weren't for the "sticky button" issue with my copy of the Nixeus Revel, it would've stayed as my main mouse. It only took about a week before the LMB started sticking from time to time (that and the hollow thunk feel to each click) that made me turn away from the Revel. I do a lot of spam-like short controlled bursts in most of the games I play. Having the M1 button stick from time to time is definitely not good. At least I gave that mouse a shot.


Mine is only a day old. I'll keep an eye out and see if m1/m2 begin to stick. And yeah, the hollow sounding buttons are a far cry from the nice spring tensioned ones on the G403.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> My Nixeus Revel came in a day after my G403. I found it infinitely more comfortable than my G403 since it's not as tall. The sensei shape seems to be an instant pickup for me, even though this is my first mouse with the sensei shape. By instant pickup, I mean that within 15 minutes I was performing at the same or better level than my previous daily driver. The G403 I have has really good buttons, but at the moment I'm willing to give up those buttons for the shape of the Revel. 19cm hands, and my daily used to be a Naos 7000.


Building quality of that revel looks so bad


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Anyone else have the cursor move up when you click the middle mouse button? Is this just because the middle button is so hard to press that the mouse sinks into the mousepad or something, or do I have a bigger issue(something loose with the shell/pcb/sensor)? it doesn't happen when I press the m1/m2 down pretty hard but those are at a kind of different angle than the scroll


Does this happen on a soft pad or hard pad?
please check a hard pad first.

I have this problem on a soft pad on my G900 at 12000 dpi, not at 1800 dpi. It's because it's so sensitive at 12000 DPI that pressing down on a cloth pad reads the sensor and changes the LOD with so much sensitivity that the sensor changes position. That doesn't happen at 1800 dpi.

On a hard pad (Razer Exactmat), this doesn't happen at 12000 DPI at all.

Also note that you will have more of a problem with this on cloth pads at higher DPI (>3000) if you removed the center mouse feet, because the sensor LOD will change. That's one reason for the feet around the sensor. (I have .28mm feet on the sides on top of the 0.6mm hotline games feet, but not on the sensor feet).

If you have this issue with a hard pad also, then you either have a loose lens OR a loose PCB. it could very well be a loose PCB. You would have to check the internal screws and mounting before blaming a loose lens.


----------



## maikklein

Got lensrattle with SN 1643. I was looking for something similar to MX518/G5 but this feels much more similar to my current EC1-A. It is much steeper than the G5 which is sad and also gives me finger pain.

What is the mouse with the closest shape to the G5/MX518? I think the G402 came close when I held it in the store but it has this weird sensor/buttons.

Besides the lensrattle the mouse looks solid, feels lighter than my EC1-A, glides better, better buttons, and has a much better scrollwheel.


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got the G403. First impression is that I love the shape!
But theres a huge BUT... Because of that monkey sensor angle/shape whatever, you cant hold it in the most comfy position cause then the swiping is like mentioned...
Pretty much useless if you ask me... I have to hold it with my pinky and ring finger tips hanging off the mice in order to swipe correctly... ¨

I really hope this was a mistake from Logitechs side, cause that is just stupid engineering.


----------



## SmashTV

I don't have an angled swipe. I hold my mouse 1-3-1 which may be different from some others here.

Only been two days in and here are my initial impressions. Game of testing is Quake Live:

The clicks have been phenomenal. Near instant results when I initiate. Wheel button is stiff but probably will get easier like my G402.

Shape is good, just wish it didn't slope off the side so much. Rear fill is what I want in a palm mouse and this certainly delivers.

Would have wanted convex buttons. Makes 1-3-1 easier. Still much better for me to hold than the DA/EC.

Cable is OK. It's something I don't pay much attention to nor am bothered by it.

The lights are good and don't have strange color issues (so far on cycling).

Pretty good so far but I don't think I'll hang on to it long term. Something feels off when I play and if it doesn't iron itself out then I'll probably give it away.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I don't have an angled swipe. I hold my mouse 1-3-1 which may be different from some others here.
> 
> Only been two days in and here are my initial impressions. Game of testing is Quake Live:
> 
> The clicks have been phenomenal. Near instant results when I initiate. Wheel button is stiff but probably will get easier like my G402.
> 
> Shape is good, just wish it didn't slope off the side so much. Rear fill is what I want in a palm mouse and this certainly delivers.
> 
> Would have wanted convex buttons. Makes 1-3-1 easier. Still much better for me to hold than the DA/EC.
> 
> Cable is OK. It's something I don't pay much attention to nor am bothered by it.
> 
> The lights are good and don't have strange color issues (so far on cycling).
> 
> Pretty good so far but I don't think I'll hang on to it long term. Something feels off when I play and if it doesn't iron itself out then I'll probably give it away.


how is g403 shape compare to g402 shape?


----------



## costilletas

Oh btw, why is Logitech using these RGB leds that can't even get a semi decent white? They for sure love blue lol.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Oh btw, why is Logitech using these RGB leds that can't even get a semi decent white? They for sure love blue lol.


Isn't the customization they allow good enough to fix this? You could try to move the hue slider a bit away from blue. You might be able to manually hit the same white as the lighting in your room or your monitor with a bit of experimenting.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Does this happen on a soft pad or hard pad?
> please check a hard pad first.
> 
> I have this problem on a soft pad on my G900 at 12000 dpi, not at 1800 dpi. It's because it's so sensitive at 12000 DPI that pressing down on a cloth pad reads the sensor and changes the LOD with so much sensitivity that the sensor changes position. That doesn't happen at 1800 dpi.
> 
> On a hard pad (Razer Exactmat), this doesn't happen at 12000 DPI at all.
> 
> Also note that you will have more of a problem with this on cloth pads at higher DPI (>3000) if you removed the center mouse feet, because the sensor LOD will change. That's one reason for the feet around the sensor. (I have .28mm feet on the sides on top of the 0.6mm hotline games feet, but not on the sensor feet).
> 
> If you have this issue with a hard pad also, then you either have a loose lens OR a loose PCB. it could very well be a loose PCB. You would have to check the internal screws and mounting before blaming a loose lens.


I do not own a hard pad, but my desk is pretty solid and the cursor still moves a decent amount when I press down on the scroll wheel with the mouse on the desk. The shell itself doesn't move at all, and I have the mouse feet completely stock still, even the circle one. It's noticeable even on 1600dpi. I'm pretty confident at this point that pressing down on my mousewheel is causing my PCB or lens to move on its own. It wouldn't be an issue if the mouse 3 switch wasn't stiff to the point where the cursor moves every time I click it. I also hear something rattling around when I hold the scroll wheel and cable stress relief still and shake the mouse.

I've opened a support ticket with Logitech but haven't gotten a response yet, I'm not sure if I should just go the Amazon exchange route or not. I'm kind of hoping to get a replacement without having to send the one I have back, but Logitech support doesn't have the best reputation anymore.

I really hope I can end up with a g403 with 0 issues that I can stick hyperglides and a lighter cable on, I can't think of any reason why I'd ever use anything else at that point.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah open a RMA if necessary, unless you want to open the mouse and redo the screws. But if it's the lens you can probably find some way to secure it more or use some sort of super glue or something that is safe. My G900 had a 'loose' PCB, as I could see it moving, at 12000 dpi with tape covering, just by even barely wiggling the USB connection and it was moving a lot just by moving the power switch (not enough to click it to power off). I redid the screws I could reach and applied pressure then it only moved slightly at 12000 dpi and after 8 seconds, stopped moving at all and that also helped fix the front USB connection movement. Then I applied a tiny bit of sponge behind the lens for good measure which helped even more, even though I don't know for sure if I have a loose lens or not, but anyway everything's now as good as can be and I'm very satisfied. Pressing the M3 button on a hard surface generates no extra movement at all at 12000 dpi.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I originally got the G403 and while I liked it a lot, I found that it was slightly too large for my hand (18-18.5cm from middle finger to wrist). I would consider the grip I use to be a fingertip grip with a tad bit of claw. I constantly found myself adjusting my grip and overall was just not as accurate with it as my old KPM. Not only that, but my G403 also had a rattle when shaken so it was going back anyway. Instead of another G403 I decided to try the G Pro. Until now, I have almost always exclusively used ergo mice all the way back to the good ole MX500. Several years ago I tried a Sensei mouse and sent it back as I hated how it felt.

I did not know what to expect when I got the G Pro. After taking the mouse out of the box and gripping it, I knew this was the mouse for me. After gaming a bit with it I became even more confident in that statement. After using the MX500/MX510/MX518/G5 for so long in the past, I honestly thought the G403 would be the mouse for me but the G Pro turned out to fit me so much better.

While the mouse is close to perfect, there are of course a few improvements I think could be made. I would like to see the front of the mouse a tiny bit higher and not quite as sloped downward. I've been accidentally right clicking when I left click and I have figured out it is because I am not used to how low my fingers are sitting compared to the KPM or the G403. The sides are okay but I think I would have preferred them if they were more flat versus curved inward. The texture on the sides is once again is okay, but rubber inserts would be nice as well (real rubber not the "rubberized" texture on the G403).

The only real con I have is the lack of buttons. I've always used mice that have at least 7 buttons so going down to 6 has caused me to get creative with some of my bindings. It would be really nice to have 2 buttons behind the scroll wheel instead of the one dpi button, but that would add a bit of weight, which most people would not want. Overall, I really like the G Pro and think it will be my daily driver for awhile now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Went down to bestbuy today to see if they had the G403, it's not listed on their website but they for sure had it so I went ahead and got it.

So far I'm really liking it but not entirely used to the shape yet, which is kind of sad considering before my Kone Optical and Torq X5 I was using the G400 for 3 years and the MX500 for 2 years (same shape). The scrollwheel does not have as defined steps as the Roccat Kone I've been using but it's still pretty good. The scrollwheel does rattle but only if I really REALLY shake it back and forth hard, so basically I'll never hear it rattle when actually playing. I really like how big the side buttons are and the way they feel, my thumb just kind of slides right on them if I need to use them.

That's pretty much all I can say right now, I'll keep using it and see if I can say anything more about it later.


----------



## samburnett

I just modded my G403 with Ceesa Paracord and removed the internal magnets. I weighed it at 83g (with a little bit of cable). I love how there's almost no cable drag and it's super lightweight now. Is there any way I can bring down the weight even more?


----------



## Conceptx

Yes if you cut holes in the case







Others than that? Don't think so.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Isn't the customization they allow good enough to fix this? You could try to move the hue slider a bit away from blue. You might be able to manually hit the same white as the lighting in your room or your monitor with a bit of experimenting.


I tried yes, the closest i get to a "pure" white is supposedly a light beige. Ofc it's not a big deal, just annoying to see that after 1 year since they launched the g303 they still haven't figured out how to make RGB lighting look as it's supposed to be given the amount of marketing nonsense built around RGB lighting. OH, pink also looks weird, more like purple.

BTW, how do you guys with big hands (18+) manage to not be able to grip this mouse? I've got girly hands(16.8cm) and I love this mouse


----------



## ruimfine

What is your firmware version?
I have 108.1.12 with wired g403. No updates are available.


----------



## samburnett

Same here


----------



## Aventadoor

Since I have such a hard time swiping with this mice, but love the shape I really want to investegate more into it.
Ive added a pic, where the right half is how its comfiest to grip and "intended" to be held, but this makes me really have to swipe like ive never EVER my life swiped before, in order to swipe horizontally. If I swipe like I usually do, it goes diagonally.

If I hold it like the left part of the picture, I can almost swipe like I'm most familiar with. But its still kinda hard when I need to take shots and actually aim diagonally towards upper right corner. Unfortunaly its not very comfy. Its kinda rotated clockwise within my hand, picture does not do its justice.

Ive also provided a pic of a mousepad which shows 2 lines. The red is kinda like Ive always swiped. Yellow line is kinda how I must swipe to actually swipe horizontally in the comfy grip. But is there anyone who actually swipes horizontally with the pad?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> how is g403 shape compare to g402 shape?


The G403 is shorter, fatter, lighter, taller. It isn't the classic Logitech shape which is disappointing me but it's otherwise pretty comfortable.

You'd probably have to re-adjust coming from the G402 unless the DA / EC style of palm is your choice.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> But is there anyone who actually swipes horizontally with the pad?


Yes, me.
It works perfect with my claw / palm -hybrid grip.


In the second picture you can see that i hold the mouse slightly angled (and my current feet, which i havn't shown yet ^^).

I could never play without my ringfinger and pinky clawing and that leads to a slight angle when holding this mouse...

Edit: I just held the mouse like on your pictures and for me it doesn't make a difference, i always swipe horizontally with the pad. But i swipe with my arm and not my wrist, maybe that's the reason...


----------



## samburnett

Is that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Yes, me.
> It works perfect with my claw / palm -hybrid grip.
> 
> 
> In the second picture you can see that i hold the mouse slightly angled (and my current feet, which i havn't shown yet ^^).
> 
> I could never play without my ringfinger and pinky clawing and that leads to a slight angle when holding this mouse...
> 
> Edit: I just held the mouse like on your pictures and for me it doesn't make a difference, i always swipe horizontally with the pad. But i swipe with my arm and not my wrist, maybe that's the reason...


Is that the Ceesa cable? How much does your mouse weigh now? What are those mousefeet, and does it glide noticeably better with them?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

How many of you had major issues with the stock mousefeet? I started to notice how rough they were on both my Corsair MM300 and QcK and moving vertically almost feels like the mouse is actually getting caught on the mousepad.

I'm going to exchange my G403 tomorrow to see if this isn't a widespread issue, if it is I will be sad as I love literally everything about this mouse so far.


----------



## deepor

Maybe the plastic ridges that are surrounding the feet are scratching on your mouse pad?

The feet that Logitech uses in their newer mice are weird and normally somewhat puffy as if they would have a layer of foam in them. They can be squished flat, and then they are barely higher than the plastic ridges surrounding them, and then those ridges can start scratching.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How many of you had major issues with the stock mousefeet? I started to notice how rough they were on both my Corsair MM300 and QcK and moving vertically almost feels like the mouse is actually getting caught on the mousepad.
> 
> I'm going to exchange my G403 tomorrow to see if this isn't a widespread issue, if it is I will be sad as I love literally everything about this mouse so far.


The feet on the G403/GPRO have raised ridges around the edges of the actual teflon (not talking about the plastic edges surrounding the feet). This ridge is digging into the surface and is most likely the reason why people have had problems with these mice and the glide on some pads.

I haven't seen a picture of either of these new mice without this raised ring on the feet so it's most likely on all of them.


----------



## MasterBash

Thats one thing I don't understand Logitech and what I believe Razer got right... Instead of ridges, on razer mice, you have grooves. You might have the bottom of the mouse touching the mousepad when the feet becomes too thin but unlike the ridges it wont scratch anything.

That and their cables. Also MB3 stiffness on the latest models.


----------



## frunction

The feet glide fine once you wear them flat.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So actually it wasn't solely the mousefeet, it was a combination of three different factors.

1. Mousefeet as described by Derp
Quote:


> The feet on the G403/GPRO have raised ridges around the edges of the actual teflon (not talking about the plastic edges surrounding the feet). This ridge is digging into the surface and is most likely the reason why people have had problems with these mice and the glide on some pads.
> 
> I haven't seen a picture of either of these new mice without this raised ring on the feet so it's most likely on all of them.


Solution: Used fingernail to push these edges into the mouse to flatten it out, helped tremendously but still some vertical drag. Also was told to just use it for a few days and let it settle in as well.

2. Braided cable getting stuck on end edge of desk. Previously I had used electric tape to cover the edge so it would not get stuck with my last two mice, this apparently does not work for the G403.

Solution: used cable hook on my monitor to hang the cord so I'm not dragging it on the end edge.

3. Braided cable getting stuck on the top of the mousepad. This was not too big of an issue with my old mice, it was there but not enough to annoy me, now though I have a new mousepad and the edges are actually much higher up so it's a bigger problem.

Solution: used the cable tie on the mouse wire, wrapped it around itself, and positioned it near the top of where the cable is rubbing against the mousepad. Not too close to where it gets in the way but also not too far for it to be ineffective.

After doing all that the mouse now glides just as smooth as my old Kone Pure and I will be keeping it


----------



## AssToast

Just got mine today, SN1633. Was really happy when I gave it a shake after I opened it up and found no shaky scroll wheel. I later found out that the mouse wheel gets shaky when it is scrolled to a certain position, really weird. Not sure if it's worth it to go through the RMA process in my country though.

Other than that, M1 and M2 are fine.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AssToast*
> 
> Just got mine today, SN1633. Was really happy when I gave it a shake after I opened it up and found no shaky scroll wheel. I later found out that the mouse wheel gets shaky when it is scrolled to a certain position, really weird. Not sure if it's worth it to go through the RMA process in my country though.
> 
> Other than that, M1 and M2 are fine.


This is what I got on my initial copy.


----------



## VESPA5

Well, I'll throw my 2 cents in. My G403 (that I've been using religiously as my main now) has SN1631. No rattle, scroll wheel is fine, M1 is ever so tactile, M2 is slightly lighter than M1 but still tactile. Overall, it's a 'good' copy of the G403.

*Note: My copy of the G403 definitely felt like it was opened and re-boxed. The SN on the box doesn't even match the SN on the actual mouse. Hey, if Logitech did a last second rattle check by opening a ton of batches to replace them with acceptable copies of G403s, then that's all cool and dandy, I guess. I just wish they did the same for my copy of the G Pro before I returned it (dem hair-trigger M1/M2 buttons, I tell ya).


----------



## AssToast

What SN did you get for the replacement? I'm not sure if I want to get a replacement ATM since there's not many G403 available in my country and I might just end up getting one with the same SN. Might wait a few months and then go through the RMA process with Logitech to make sure there isnt anymore kinks in the newer batches?

The problem isn't bothering me that much tho since I dont use the scroll wheel in CSGO or most of the games i play


----------



## Conceptx

I've got my g403 yesterday, SN1630. Everything is good, no rattle, scroll wheel is solid and its so quiet (i really like it). M1 and M2 are good too, although its harder to press than on my G303 and G502 (maybe it will get lighter by time). Slide is just as good as with G303.

It's a bit bigger than the G303, and much taller, especially around the G logo. I would prefer it a little flatter .


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samburnett*
> 
> Is that the Ceesa cable? How much does your mouse weigh now? What are those mousefeet, and does it glide noticeably better with them?


- "Paracord by CeeSA" mousecable
- about 84g
- hyperglide "MX-1" (despite me ordering "MX-2")
- noticeably better is an understatement

my modded G403 feels like a completely different mouse than a stock G403 and i lowered my sens from 30cm/360 to 35cm/360 to "compensate" for the lightness and glide. I can move the mouse by blowing against it! :^)


----------



## samburnett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> - "Paracord by CeeSA" mousecable
> - about 84g
> - hyperglide "MX-1" (despite me ordering "MX-2")
> - noticeably better is an understatement
> 
> my modded G403 feels like a completely different mouse than a stock G403 and i lowered my sens from 30cm/360 to 35cm/360 to "compensate" for the lightness and glide. I can move the mouse by blowing against it! :^)


I've done the Ceesa Paracord mod and removed the internal magnets to bring it down to 83g/84g, but left the stock mouse feet on. I just tested it and I can move the mouse by blowing on it too, so I am unsure whether the Hyperglides will make much of a difference.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samburnett*
> 
> I've done the Ceesa Paracord mod and removed the internal magnets to bring it down to 83g/84g, but left the stock mouse feet on. I just tested it and I can move the mouse by blowing on it too, so I am unsure whether the Hyperglides will make much of a difference.


I havn't tested the blowing on my stock G403 and only have a wireless version to compare now which weights a lot more ofc. But i can assure you on my models (i had 3 wired G403 already) the glide was bad at first and mediocre after "break in".


----------



## hiroat

I bought 3 "new" g403 all are used scratches all over the mouse and mouseskates are used too :/ . Is this normal or im unlucky?


----------



## Kopynator

Hey,

I'm coming from a SS Rival, which is actually quite OK, it's just too big so I can't reach M5 comfortably.

I had a Deathadder before that and it was perfect. I don't want to buy their products though.

I use fingertip/claw grip, my hands are 18/10cm.

How is the G403 compared to the Deathadder, would it fit me?
It's not in stores yet so I cant check myself sadly.


----------



## Melan

Just got back from CEE 2016. Managed to squeeze 'em all at Logitech booth. Now I'm definitely going to get a wireless G403, it's a bit more comfortable for me than G Pro and G900 in the ring/pinky finger department.


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Just got back from CEE 2016. Managed to squeeze 'em all at Logitech booth. Now I'm definitely going to get a wireless G403, it's a bit more comfortable for me than G Pro and G900 in the ring/pinky finger department.


You don't mind the extra 15g that comes with the wireless?


----------



## Melan

Nope.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samburnett*
> 
> I've done the Ceesa Paracord mod and removed the internal magnets to bring it down to 83g/84g, but left the stock mouse feet on. I just tested it and I can move the mouse by blowing on it too, so I am unsure whether the Hyperglides will make much of a difference.


How many CFM of blowing? Like blowing out a bunch of candles on a cake or blowing in your girlfriends ear?









Sorry but you gotta have fun with this forum sometimes.


----------



## samburnett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> How many CFM of blowing? Like blowing out a bunch of candles on a cake or blowing in your girlfriends ear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you gotta have fun with this forum sometimes.


No idea, I can't measure that easily.


----------



## coldc0ffee

I still tend to misclick during intense movement and picking it up and putting it down. I'm working on getting accustomed to lighter clicks, but my muscle memory is being stubborn from using an fk1 for thousands of hours


----------



## ruimfine

I felt scroll rattle on 3-4 day :/


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> I still tend to misclick during intense movement and picking it up and putting it down. I'm working on getting accustomed to lighter clicks, but my muscle memory is being stubborn from using an fk1 for thousands of hours


This is making me really wonder about Logitech's QC process with their new lineup. My G Pro had UBER light M1/M2 buttons while my G403 had the opposite. And the thing is, some reviewers have stated the G Pro was more tactile than the G303 (whut??!). I want the copy the reviewers got to test. And it took 2 G403s to actually get the one with the least problems. Basically, no 2 Logitech mice are alike. At least lately.


----------



## pruik6

i have a Logitech g403 without any flaw,execpt some stripes . S/n1632 But maybe i return him and money back waiting for a new one xD. Its good the side i like mor then the G pro


----------



## Kopynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This is making me really wonder about Logitech's QC process with their new lineup. My G Pro had UBER light M1/M2 buttons while my G403 had the opposite. And the thing is, some reviewers have stated the G Pro was more tactile than the G303 (whut??!). I want the copy the reviewers got to test. And it took 2 G403s to actually get the one with the least problems. Basically, no 2 Logitech mice are alike. At least lately.


I hope it's just an issue with the earliest batches, otherwise I don't know how they want to hold a quality standard without masses of RMAs.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopynator*
> 
> I hope it's just an issue with the earliest batches, otherwise I don't know how they want to hold a quality standard without masses of RMAs.


Good to see that people are seeing the issue here.

I just love the people who are sitting there and defending the poor quality control by saying that different feeling mouse buttons is an okay thing and that they have never had a mouse that didn't have different feeling clicks.

I have bought so many different Zowie mice over the years and have never had a faulty one. Clicks on all of them feel EXACTLY the same.

Seems like Logitech cheaped out on the latest releases and skimped on the manufacturing. It is not an okay thing to be increasing prices on your mice while at the same time decreasing the quality.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Some Logitech Honey Badger's have birth defects. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## grishenko

I received mine on the 2nd of October, everything appeared to be flawless, but today I notice that the scroll wheel will rattle on 3 or 4 notches. I guess I should replace it through Amazon, since it is incredibly annoying (reminds me of the G502 when swiping left or right quickly).


----------



## R432

It seems i cant get over that clicks are different between m1 and m2 as m2 being stiffer and not so tactile, never had issue like this on mouse and i have tested plenty of them, it just keeps buggering.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> It seems i cant get over that clicks are different between m1 and m2 as m2 being stiffer and not so tactile, never had issue like this on mouse and i have tested plenty of them, it just keeps buggering.


I have heard many complaints of mouse 2 not feeling as good as mouse 1 on many mice, especially ergonomic mice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Good to see that people are seeing the issue here.
> 
> I just love the people who are sitting there and defending the poor quality control by saying that different feeling mouse buttons is an okay thing and that they have never had a mouse that didn't have different feeling clicks.
> 
> I have bought so many different Zowie mice over the years and have never had a faulty one. Clicks on all of them feel EXACTLY the same.
> 
> Seems like Logitech cheaped out on the latest releases and skimped on the manufacturing. It is not an okay thing to be increasing prices on your mice while at the same time decreasing the quality.


You could gather many posts on this forum complaining about mouse 2 not feeling the same as mouse 1 from Omron equipped mice. I think I might have even read complaints about Zowie mice having a similar issue (my FK and AM had differences).

I have messed with switches in a couple of my mice. Changing the contact distance seems to change the actuation force and some other characteristics. A slight variance in that area will make the buttons different. I doubt the design of various switches would make the intended dimensions 100% repeatable during mass production.


----------



## Kopynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I have heard many complaints of mouse 2 not feeling as good as mouse 1 on many mice, especially ergonomic mice.


I had the original Deathadder, its M1/M2 were identical. Loved that mouse.
Sadly, Razer went really bad as I've heard.
There's hope the G403 is a good substitute (if they fix the horrendous defects).


----------



## R432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I have heard many complaints of mouse 2 not feeling as good as mouse 1 on many mice, especially ergonomic mice.
> You could gather many posts on this forum complaining about mouse 2 not feeling the same as mouse 1 from Omron equipped mice. I think I might have even read complaints about Zowie mice having a similar issue (my FK and AM had differences).
> 
> I have messed with switches in a couple of my mice. Changing the contact distance seems to change the actuation force and some other characteristics. A slight variance in that area will make the buttons different. I doubt the design of various switches would make the intended dimensions 100% repeatable during mass production.


In my case difference causes feeling that M1 is almost as double speed switch compared to M2 and that is like having 2 different mouse switches in same mouse.I was thinking if i just let it be but in the end this mouse priced towards premium ->60€ + and it should be expected to be as such, issue like this might be ok on 20-30€ mouse but not in this price category.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopynator*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I had a Deathadder before that and it was perfect. I don't want to buy their products though.
> 
> I use fingertip/claw grip, my hands are 18/10cm.
> 
> How is the G403 compared to the Deathadder, would it fit me?


You won't know if the G403 will fit you unless you buy it first or go check a store when it arrives.

Suspect you will be going back to using a DA simply because most Razer users hate Logitech, due to one reason or another. That's fine because no one here is going to push you either way simply because you are a grown up, not needing any inducements or encouragement.

Personally I like using the G403 but I have 22cm hands so to me it's quite small and comfortable BUT I really don't like it's scroll wheel. They failed to provide a "Free-scroller" and I'm an addict for them.


----------



## Kopynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You won't know if the G403 will fit you unless you buy it first or go check a store when it arrives.
> 
> Suspect you will be going back to using a DA simply because most Razer users hate Logitech, due to one reason or another. That's fine because no one here is going to push you either way simply because you are a grown up, not needing any inducements or encouragement.
> 
> Personally I like using the G403 but I have 22cm hands so to me it's quite small and comfortable BUT I really don't like it's scroll wheel. They failed to provide a "Free-scroller" and I'm an addict for them.


Yeah, I really loved the Deathadder for its shape and hope the G403 would be a good substitute.

I honestly don't want to go through the hassle of ordering it, experiencing its, sadly, commmon issues and resending because of it or its shape.

I'd rather wait for the availability in stores, whenever that will be.


----------



## softskiller

I have an annoying double click problem.
Often when releasing the click it will do another one.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopynator*
> 
> Yeah, I really loved the Deathadder for its shape and hope the G403 would be a good substitute.
> 
> I honestly don't want to go through the hassle of ordering it, experiencing its, sadly, commmon issues and resending because of it or its shape.
> 
> I'd rather wait for the availability in stores, whenever that will be.


The deathadder elite is suppose to be at bestbuy stores now. I didn't check mine but someone I know went down and bought his from there.

Personally I didn't get it because of the shape. It wasn't terrible, not in the slightest, but there is a tiny hump around where the mouse wheel is at on both M2 and M1, and with the way I grip the mouse it seemed like it would bother me.

I'm still happy with my G403 so, no reason for me to return it and get something else yet.


----------



## Kopynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The deathadder elite is suppose to be at bestbuy stores now. I didn't check mine but someone I know went down and bought his from there.
> 
> Personally I didn't get it because of the shape. It wasn't terrible, not in the slightest, but there is a tiny hump around where the mouse wheel is at on both M2 and M1, and with the way I grip the mouse it seemed like it would bother me.
> 
> I'm still happy with my G403 so, no reason for me to return it and get something else yet.


Yeah, I really don't want to support Razer as I feel their quality dropped tremendously over the years.

That's the reason I hope the G403 will be fine.

Is there finally an official release date? No store in my country has it as of yet.


----------



## R432

Nice i found out why my clicks were uneven by m2 being more stiffer and not tactile. Its clearly manufacturing fault and not just random variance, by pushing mouse click upwards from front of the mouse it cleary wobles and is loose while m1 doesnt move at all, u couldnt find it out by shaking or clicking normally that the switch was loose which caused the stiffness.. Goodbye G403.


----------



## Kopynator

Scroll wheel issue seems to be fixed in later batches.


----------



## MasterBash

I am just wondering, other than the different buttons, shape and mousewheel, whats the difference between the G900 and G403 wireless? Is the G403 lighter or the same? Although I really love the G403 that I have, I kinda wanna try the G900 just for fun but I don't really see the point lol.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I am just wondering, other than the different buttons, shape and mousewheel, whats the difference between the G900 and G403 wireless? Is the G403 lighter or the same? Although I really love the G403 that I have, I kinda wanna try the G900 just for fun but I don't really see the point lol.


The only thing that is similar between the G403 and G900 involves the weight. They're almost identical. But the buttons are definitely different. I personally think the M1/M2 buttons on the G900 are some of the best I've ever used (I don't palm grip so maybe that's why). It goes down to your preference. Do you like ambi mice or ergo mice? Other than that, they're both fantastic mice if you can get a decent copy. You can buy 4 of the same Logitech mice and they'll all have differences, no 2 Logitech mice are alike. The QC for Logitech has been that unpredictable lately (unfortunately)


----------



## raucous

I received mine today from Amazon. There is a problem with mouse button 1. When pressed I can hear two noises as if the button is hitting plastic. The button feels defective. Someone uploaded a video several pages back with a demonstration of the buttons compared to a Deathadder. My mouse has the same problem. Mouse button 2 seems fine though. I also have the famous scroll wheel rattle.

I played a quick game of quake live. It is pretty good but the right side of my palm is sore from playing. I have 18cm by 10cm hands and use palm grip. I need a wider mouse. I like the width of the mouse at the front but for me it feels too thin towards the back. If the width was the same from front to back it would probably be comfortable for me. I place my pinky and ring finger flush against the side of the mouse.


----------



## frunction

I usually like wider mice too (21x11), but this one works due to the height. If you give it a few days you will probably get used to it, just have to not grip it tightly. Actually, if I use wide mouse now like FK1+ or Death Adder Elite, I feel like I can't aim as good missing the maneuverability.


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raucous*
> 
> I received mine today from Amazon. There is a problem with mouse button 1. When pressed I can hear two noises as if the button is hitting plastic. The button feels defective. Someone uploaded a video several pages back with a demonstration of the buttons compared to a Deathadder. My mouse has the same problem. Mouse button 2 seems fine though. I also have the famous scroll wheel rattle.
> 
> I played a quick game of quake live. It is pretty good but the right side of my palm is sore from playing. I have 18cm by 10cm hands and use palm grip. I need a wider mouse. I like the width of the mouse at the front but for me it feels too thin towards the back. If the width was the same from front to back it would probably be comfortable for me. I place my pinky and ring finger flush against the side of the mouse.


That'd be me









I also have issue with the width of the mouse. Also use palm grip most of the time. My pinky always slip and grind on the mouse pad which I really dislike. I learnt to keep my middle finger either on the mousewheel and the ring on m2 or keep both middle and ring on m2 so my pinky has enough space to not slip off.

However when I'm gaming though I'll use finger tip grip and can do sick flick shots which I couldn't with deathadder, so there's that


----------



## kevin-L

How long on average does Logitech take to reply to warranty requests? I'm starting to think I'd be better off exchanging my mouse through Amazon and giving up on getting a response from Logitech.


----------



## costilletas

3 to 4 years if you are lucky.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> How long on average does Logitech take to reply to warranty requests? I'm starting to think I'd be better off exchanging my mouse through Amazon and giving up on getting a response from Logitech.


Seriously, if you are within the acceptable time period, ask for a REFUND. Because they'll ask you for details on what it is that's making the product defective and it'll feel like you're gathering evidence for a damn murder case (ex: video of issue, pics, details, etc.)!

And the next time you intend to buy another Logitech product, go with Amazon or some other retailer that has a) Better customer support and b) An easier process when it comes to refunds/exchanges.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Seriously, if you are within the acceptable time period, ask for a REFUND. Because they'll ask you for details on what it is that's making the product defective and it'll feel like you're gathering evidence for a damn murder case (ex: video of issue, pics, details, etc.)!
> 
> And the next time you intend to buy another Logitech product, go with Amazon or some other retailer that has a) Better customer support and b) An easier process when it comes to refunds/exchanges.


I actually got it from Amazon so the option to get my money back or get my mouse replaced by amazon is still there. I tried going through Logitech because I heard of people getting a replacement sent out and getting to keep the defective one; which I was hoping for so I could keep m,y replacement stock and open up the defective one to fix myself and mod(new cable, remove magnets etc).

Logitech has ignored my contact with them except for the automated email reply so I'm thinking of giving up on them and just doing an Amazon exchange.


----------



## frunction

Once I got through the website having to create another account for support, all went okay with Logitech for me.

Surprisingly, they gave me a shipping label and refund no problem on the G Pro, I didn't even claim anything was wrong with it, just said that it was too small. I fully expected to at least have to pay return shipping, so overall not too bad for me other than the website.

Guess it depends which person you get for support or if you're some kind of chronic returner.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Once I got through the website having to create another account for support, all went okay with Logitech for me.
> 
> Surprisingly, they gave me a shipping label and refund no problem on the G Pro, I didn't even claim anything was wrong with it, just said that it was too small. I fully expected to at least have to pay return shipping, so overall not too bad for me other than the website.
> 
> Guess it depends which person you get for support or if you're some kind of chronic returner.


Pretty sure its a no questions asked return policy.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> How long on average does Logitech take to reply to warranty requests? I'm starting to think I'd be better off exchanging my mouse through Amazon and giving up on getting a response from Logitech.


week or two


----------



## kevinnz

I called tech support told them my mouse was defective and they submitted the RMA right away.


----------



## VESPA5

What's sad is that this mouse's major downfall involves quality control. Because if you're lucky to get your hands on one that doesn't have any glaring issues (rattling scroll wheel, weird sensitivities on M1 or M2 buttons), this mouse is actually pretty damn good. The same problems have plagued the G Pro too. Oh Logitech..


----------



## popups

My G403 (wireless) doesn't sound like it has any lens or scroll wheel rattle (though the wheel does move upwards if you pull it). However, the main buttons do rattle, mostly mouse 1.

The main buttons rattle because they can be lifted off the switch significantly. It doesn't feel like the spring holds the buttons down or there is a stop designed into the mold for this. Mouse 1 is awesomely bad in that regard, about twice as bad as mouse 2, thus it rattles/bounces when you shake the mouse. My G100s has similar freedom of upward movement as mouse 2 on the G403. So maybe it's how Logitech decides to design their mice. I can't verify this because Logitech doesn't send me stuff and all I have in my possession before buying the G403 is the G100s as I sent the G303 back (I think I read the G900 does the same thing). To contrast that, my ZA13 appears to have zero upward movement.

The rubber over-molds look like they have handling marks. The feet look slightly used and there is a bunch of white particles around them (hopefully it is not someone's skin). Inside the weight door was a larger brown particle, looked to be a piece of cardboard or something (I didn't examine it). There appears to be a tiny gash in the coating below the logo.

The glide of the mouse feet feels fine. There is a big "but" though. The wireless G403's bottom shell is very flimsy, if you put any pressure on the mouse it will easily bottom out on hard pads or cloth pads, which means the sensor foot should stay on at all times. Also, the edges of the bottom shell or the feet give this feeling of something sharp scratching the mouse pad (might be due to the protruding design for the mouse feet that Logitech uses, the G100s seems to have that scratchy sound/feel to it too).

Out of the box. The main buttons don't have an apparent/egregious difference in actuation force. The side buttons have some over-travel, mouse 4 has noticeable over-travel (I think they put the gap between the buttons to stop the over-travel of mouse 4 from causing you to accidentally press mouse 5).

The switch to turn on the wireless is very abrasive. This might be an issue for people with soft mouse pads if the bottom of the mouse makes contact with the surface. Considering the flimsy shell of the wireless G403, this might be an actual issue for some.

The aesthetic LEDs (at least the logo LED) appears to be blinking/pulsing at a high frequency as it cycles through colors, it's like when you use blur reduction features on LCDs. It's distracting me, which is why I don't use blur reduction.

Initially I think I don't like this scroll wheel encoder. It feels like my G100s, but not as sloppy. I can change the feel of my G100s if I bend the metal spring.

Mouse 3 feels lighter than my Zowies. It might be too heavy for this encoder, doesn't feel like the correct balance.

The shape feels like it's somewhat twisted in my hands and doesn't fill the correct areas of my palm for my grip. The thumb area isn't really flat, thus making it harder to move around like I want or hold it like I want. It's awkward...

Now I have to go play some CS with it.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> I called tech support told them my mouse was defective and they submitted the RMA right away.


Did they require you to return your defective unit? If I can't get a replacement without shipping my mouse in I'll just go through Amazon for a better experience


----------



## Klopfer

my wired G403 has Wheelrattle







, contacted the support 10days ago ... no answer







( first Time Logitech doesnt answer me in 24h )
tomorrow I will call them !
( S/N: 1631LZ .... )


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The aesthetic LEDs (at least the logo LED) appears to be blinking/pulsing at a high frequency as it cycles through colors, it's like when you use blur reduction features on LCDs. It's distracting me, which is why I don't use blur reduction.
> 
> .


I hate that too, the g303 was also like this, and both mice have awful whites and pinks-violets.


----------



## exitone

Anyone from australia the wireless and wired g403 are both at very reasonable prices at mightyape ready to ship


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Anyone from australia the wireless and wired g403 are both at very reasonable prices at mightyape ready to ship


Been there done that....... waiting for the G Pro to arrive here in this dump







.


----------



## Shisa

did you see this video?


----------



## R432

Called Logitech support by phone,customer service told that they send return instructions to my email, its been 3hours and nothing has happened?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Called Logitech support by phone,customer service told that they send return instructions to my email, its been 3hours and nothing has happened?


If you've only been waiting for 3hrs so far, that's not as bad as what others have reported. I finally got a hold of someone via chat to get a return label issued to my email address in less than 15 minutes. Meanwhile, my tickets that were created via CS over the phone and via their website were finally answered back.... 4 weeks later. They didn't even know that I already returned the defective G Pro and already put the funds back into my credit card!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Called Logitech support by phone,customer service told that they send return instructions to my email, its been 3hours and nothing has happened?


3 hours....sucha looooong wait lol

Try 3-4 weeks bruh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you've only been waiting for 3hrs so far, that's not as bad as what others have reported. I finally got a hold of someone via chat to get a return label issued to my email address in less than 15 minutes. Meanwhile, my tickets that were created via CS over the phone and via their website were finally answered back.... 4 weeks later. They didn't even know that I already returned the defective G Pro and already put the funds back into my credit card!


My 403 wireless has been back in logitechs hands & i have YET to get my return, it's been 3 weeks. Lol


----------



## R432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> 3 hours....sucha looooong wait lol
> 
> Try 3-4 weeks bruh.
> My 403 wireless has been back in logitechs hands & i have YET to get my return, it's been 3 weeks. Lol


Wth, it takes that long? Even if i spoke directly to support person on phone and we went trough my case step by step and next step is the email i should receive I thinked it was almost instant if you have directly communicated with them.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Called Logitech support by phone,customer service told that they send return instructions to my email, its been 3hours and nothing has happened?


4 weeks here. get in line


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R432*
> 
> Called Logitech support by phone,customer service told that they send return instructions to my email, its been 3hours and nothing has happened?


So did I, that was 3 weeks ago.
Called em 2 times after that and all the said was "Ye we have a lot to do right now so It will take some time"


----------



## Conceptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So did I, that was 3 weeks ago.
> Called em 2 times after that and all the said was "Ye we have a lot to do right now so It will take some time"


Maybe they are too busy releasing the new G503 haha, at least I hope so.


----------



## MidNighTempest

Question: For those that return their G403 for refund, How long does it take for Logitech to approve and send you a pre-paid shipping Label?

The Logitech Rep I chat with said 3-4 weeks just to get an approval before sending me a Pre-Paid Label.


----------



## popups

The shape still feels awkward after using it for a few hours. It doesn't cause discomfort/pain to your hand. It simply feels like it was designed by someone that spends more time at the office than playing competitive games at a high level.

I think I would prefer it to be 3mm lower in height; mouse 1 feels 1-3mm too high. The thumb area limits where you can push the mouse from and the right side feels slanted outward like this *|_/*, therefore small movements/adjustments are a struggle even though the rear feels like a smaller Zowie AM. I haven't used the side buttons much yet, the thumb area feels like it also limits me from pressing them like I want.

When I was playing, I was becoming annoyed by this scroll wheel encoder. I accidentally actuated it a few times. The encoder feels too light and like it has too many detents for gaming. I think I would prefer the G303's wheel instead or at least a wheel using that type of design.

Using it wireless didn't feel too laggy, but I haven't used it wired yet. Initially, I am not too bothered by the wireless performance. Although, I was getting a weird feeling when playing, not sure if that is simply down to the massive weight difference over all the other mice I use. Maybe it's the added motion latency, polling and framerate transitions versus the 3090, MLT04, AM010 and 3310 mice I use.

The main buttons feel heavier than my G100s, but lighter than my ZA13. The height of mouse 1 and the stiffness of the button was causing me to get significantly slower reactions times. Maybe with some more time I can get used to it, thus bringing my times down.

At this time, I rather use the ZA13 or G100s (right now these mice sitting next the G403) for the shape and weight they offer. Obviously, I would also rather use the FK, WMO, AM and IMO at this point. Maybe even the EC2 or DeathAdder. It's looking like this wireless G403 is going to get rejected and possibly replaced with the Pro or G900 (if I want to mess with wireless).

The cable is significantly thicker than a Zowie cable, at least with the braid on. So I assume the cable is also heavier than a Zowie cable. It doesn't appear the cable pushes the mouse around like my G100s' cable does, but my G100s is less than 70g. I can feel the braid scratching the edge of my mouse pad, which adds more to the distraction the bottom of the mouse already gives you..The Zowie mice are a lot less distracting than the G403. I will play with it wired later to see how the cable is (and if I can notice a difference between wireless and wired).


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The shape still feels awkward after using it for a few hours. It doesn't cause discomfort/pain to your hand. It simply feels like it was designed by someone that spends more time at the office than playing competitive games at a high level.


Just a few hours? Any mouse I've used pretty much requires maybe a good week or two to fully get my hand's muscle memory to kick in where it feels comfy. It's like that with a lot of things (running shoes, baseball gloves, golf gloves, soccer cleats, etc. etc.). I think the mouse that took me the longest to get used to where I initially hated it was the EC2-A. Stiff clicks were not my idea of an advantage during gameplay, but after a few weeks, it's a pretty damn good mouse. Same went for my G303. I initially hated it. Now, it's one of my number one go to mice that I own.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The shape still feels awkward after using it for a few hours. It doesn't cause discomfort/pain to your hand. It simply feels like it was designed by someone that spends more time at the office than playing competitive games at a high level....


Yeah I don't like the shape at all. The EC series is the best palm shape of mouse I have used for sure. The mouse also feels really awkward to pick-up after large swipes across the pad. Its shape is just not good.

Using the G403 feels like palming a camel. The bump is in a really bad position on the mouse.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Just a few hours? Any mouse I've used pretty much requires maybe a good week or two to fully get my hand's muscle memory to kick in where it feels comfy. It's like that with a lot of things (running shoes, baseball gloves, golf gloves, soccer cleats, etc. etc.). I think the mouse that took me the longest to get used to where I initially hated it was the EC2-A. Stiff clicks were not my idea of an advantage during gameplay, but after a few weeks, it's a pretty damn good mouse. Same went for my G303. I initially hated it. Now, it's one of my number one go to mice that I own.


I don't know how many hours I played... So I said a "few" as that is relative to the other mice I have used. At least this amount of time can tell me whether the mouse causes me pain (like the G303 does) or simply doesn't feel like I have the best control using it (like the G100s feels to me).

I don't need a week to know what is good for me being that I have been playing PC FPS games since about 1999 and I have used a "few" mice at this point. Since I have played thousands of hours, and competed for a few years, I have refined my technique to the point I know what I need. What I need may not be what everyone needs, but I will express it regardless because there are people out there with similar requirements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yeah I don't like the shape at all. The EC series is the best palm shape of mouse I have used for sure. The mouse also feels really awkward to pick-up after large swipes across the pad. Its shape is just not good.
> 
> Using the G403 feels like palming a camel. The bump is in a really bad position on the mouse.


I don't think the hump is in a horrible position. I think the mouse is too tall for it's arch. The rear could be less steep and mouse 1 could be lower.

The G403 isn't a bad shape, it's just not a great shape for a high level/competitive gamer. I would rather use the EC1 or EC2 if it wasn't so bad in the other areas. If I had a G900 to compare, I might recommend it if you wanted a wireless mouse and I would suggest not bothering with the G403.

I speculate that people would rather use the G400s shape over the G403. At least the shape is an improvement over the recent mice Logitech released, but I don't think it's where it should be.

I heard some people who were involved with the testing had similar opinions, yet for some reason Logitech didn't take that into their final design. I guess it's down to aesthetics for marketing...


----------



## FreeElectron

What's going on with Logitech's quality control and customer support?
The main reason i even considered Logitech is because it was known for having better QC and customer support than the rest?
PLEASE DON'T BECOME ANOTHER RAZER, LOGITECH!


----------



## Wall Street

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What's going on with Logitech's quality control and customer support?
> The main reason i even considered Logitech is because it was known for having better QC and customer support than the rest?
> PLEASE DON'T BECOME ANOTHER RAZER, LOGITECH!


I think that part of the issue is that they are innovating. They are using the pre-tensioned buttons, they tried that hybrid drive in the G402 and they are trying to make the scroll wheel feel better. After a decade of just putting updated sensors into the same similar shapes, they are doing something new. When you make something new at mass production scale sometimes some units will have unforeseen issues.

For example, look at the recall Zowie did after they tried to use Omrons. Changing a tried and true design is riskier than you can imagine. However, I am glad that Logitech is going out on a limb and not just updating the G5 and pilot mouse designs with new sensors every year.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What's going on with Logitech's quality control and customer support?
> The main reason i even considered Logitech is because it was known for having better QC and customer support than the rest?
> PLEASE DON'T BECOME ANOTHER RAZER, LOGITECH!


Yeah I have been waiting over two weeks now on an email for a return on a G403, which support was supposed to email me back about.

For some reason they can't do refund info over the phone so you have to wait for their snail-mail email to come through.

I am not impressed.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yeah I have been waiting over two weeks now on an email for a return on a G403, which support was supposed to email me back about.
> 
> For some reason they can't do refund info over the phone so you have to wait for their snail-mail email to come through.
> 
> I am not impressed.


I'm in the same boat, it's been over 2 weeks since the last response I got through their support ticket system. Pretty disappointing to say the least.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Welp what have we learned. Patience is a virtue. Back when the G900 dropped I pre-ordered from Logi directly and got a subpar build quality unit. The mouse buttons were wayyyyy loose. More sp than "intended by the design". I vowed never again to buy direct from them due to the customer service nightmare. G403 off Amazon is a charm. Even if it wasn't fast and easy returns. Glad I was patient this time around. Sad mistake to learn through experience. Even more sad that I have to see you all go through it. Hopin for the best.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Welp what have we learned.


Nothing.
Everyone will forget and continue thinking Logitech has by far the best build quality, QA, and customer support of all the companies releasing mice.

This cycle will repeat with all Logitech's new releases forever.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I learned nothing. Rather, there wasn't much for me to learn in this case. I'd already long ago decided to only buy mice locally unless it's impossible to find it in a store. No exceptions. Pretty much smooth~ sailing~


----------



## raisethe3

For those who are having trouble deciding which mouse to get like me.









Here's a good comparison review from youtube:





It really comes down to these two for me.


----------



## popups

Okay... I am getting very irritated with the wireless G403.







How do the testers miss the fact that the shell bends when you place your hand on it? It bends enough that the CPI appears to change 10-30 counts depending on the pressure you put on the mouse. A ten CPI difference isn't super bad for consistency, but a variance of 30 CPI from what you want your cursor speed to be is a massive problem. Keep in mind that it can vary during a swipe as pressure on the mouse changes throughout that motion.

Sometimes I can hit multiple targets consecutively like I do with my G100s, then I can miss so much I get pissed (



). I measured the CPI numerous times trying to replicate the cursor speed I use in-game with other mice. I have to hold the mouse in a manner that doesn't put pressure on the top, but the mouse is 43mm tall, so I will put pressure on it at some point. Maybe that is the weird feeling I was perceiving when I first used it.









On top of the CPI variance, the sensor could end up positioned at an angle if you hold the mouse in the most comfortable manner for your small finger. If I hold the mouse as intended by design, my small finger doesn't have proper control and could get fatigued if I squeeze to get better control. I have read a complaint on this forum saying something similar -- I concur with that post.

Since I didn't buy a wired and wireless G403 (and didn't get an offer to test any Logitech mice) I can't verify whether this flex also happens with the wired version. Someone with a wired version can check.

I expect people who do many reviews, or beta test for companies, to check for this issue on all mice. I started checking mice for this issue after the middle of my Zowies were scraping the mouse pad... The first minute I got it out of the boxed I noticed the issue (I'm not BSing).

I will be getting a refund for the G403. I can't keep this mouse when I can't perform with the same consistency as my G100s due to flaws with the design. At this point I don't even know if I want to try the Pro.



Spoiler: Unimportant



If I were to post my own review threads I would most likely get blacklisted from every mouse company, if I am not already.


----------



## qsxcv

well i use the g403 as my office mouse









but where does it bend?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> well i use the g403 as my office mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but where does it bend?


It bends in the middle, where the sensor foot is. So basically the foot doesn't touch the surface until you put your hand on the mouse. Maybe if I reassemble it the issue will go away, but that is wishful thinking. I'm not going to throw away over $100 for Logitech's sake.

Put the mouse on a hard pad or table, get a flashlight, shine the light at the opposite side you are looking at, then put pressure on the mouse.


----------



## qsxcv

i see
the bottom shell is indeed very thin, like the g900 one. mine seems fine but i'll check tomorrow

you get 10-30cpi deviations for what cpi setting?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> i see
> the bottom shell is indeed very thin, like the g900 one. mine seems fine but i'll check tomorrow
> 
> you get 10-30cpi deviations for what cpi setting?


Honestly, I am not exactly sure of the deviation from default because I got too mad to do more measurements beyond what I already did when I was trying to set my in-game sensitivity. When I first measured the mouse (right out of the box) I got like ~1610. I was struggling with flick shots; I was wondering why right as I click the button my cursor would jump off the head hitbox. I connected my G100s to do side by side comparison of my hit rate and sensitivity. The G100s felt godly in comparison to the G403 (I don't even like that mouse much). So I measured CPI a bunch of times to see if I made a measuring error. I was getting 1600, 1608, 1612, 1620, 1631. Basically, it all depended on how much pressure I putting on the mouse.

Right now I don't feel like getting any more irritated with this $100+ mouse. I didn't even want to spend the money on it, I only bought it to see if people were exaggerating about the buttons, cable and mouse feet.

By the way, the cable, feet and buttons are "fine."


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Okay... I am getting very irritated with the wireless G403.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do the testers miss the fact that the shell bends when you place your hand on it? It bends enough that the CPI appears to change 10-30 counts depending on the pressure you put on the mouse. A ten CPI difference isn't super bad for consistency, but a variance of 30 CPI from what you want your cursor speed to be is a massive problem. Keep in mind that it can vary during a swipe as pressure on the mouse changes throughout that motion.


Lol wow. The more we learn about this mouse the worse it gets.
What's next? They start exploding?

What a piece of garbage


----------



## costilletas

Today my g403 has got "stuck" twice , I wasn't pressing the lmb but i couldn't stop shooting, first time it happens :S.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Lol wow. The more we learn about this mouse the worse it gets.
> What's next? They start exploding?
> 
> What a piece of garbage


Hearing the pro players (and beta testers) say they suggested things that were ultimately rejected makes me wonder about who is leading the design crew and why they choose to do what they do.

These new mice are mediocre... If they were to listen before they become entrenched in their designs maybe things would have been better. The G403 feels like an office workers mouse rather than a gamers mouse. The Pro is the same old problematic egg shape older people (who no longer play games like they used to) wanted to make a comeback. The G900 is another product high level/competitive players wouldn't have designed.

At least Logitech is no Razer.

I might try the Pro just to make sure Logitech isn't for me (outside of the G100s). That way I can return to my modified Zowie Gear AM-FG and original FK.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> These new mice are mediocre... If they were to listen before they become entrenched in their designs maybe things would have been better. The G403 feels like an office workers mouse rather than a gamers mouse. The Pro is the same old problematic egg shape older people (who no longer play games like they used to) wanted to make a comeback. The G900 is another product high level/competitive players wouldn't have designed.
> 
> At least Logitech is no Razer.


Have to agree, the G403 didn't raise any enormous fandom emotions inside me BUT the G900 is still King at work and at Home.

It's mainly due to their superb "Free-scroll" wheel which I can't do without. Feel sorry for you youngster's still wanting the notchy garbage instead of a smooth-gliding scroller.

If Razer tried to make one, I might actually buy their model(s) instead, despite their awful Synapse Bloatware.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Have to agree, the G403 didn't raise any enormous fandom emotions inside me BUT the G900 is still King at work and at Home.
> 
> It's mainly due to their superb "Free-scroll" wheel which I can't do without. Feel sorry for you youngster's still wanting the notchy garbage instead of a smooth-gliding scroller.
> 
> If Razer tried to make one, I might actually buy their model(s) instead, despite their awful Synapse Bloatware.


Free scroll is great for "office" work. A wheel with less detents, that is a little stiff, is the better choice for FPS games. It's also not good that the free scroll requires the wheel to weigh a lot.

I guess Logitech's personality is bringing you versatility for work and pleasure/entertainment. That doesn't fit competitive/hardcore/professional gamers. Maybe that's why they named the "G102" the "Pro Gaming Mouse."

Funny how at least 3 of C9 players are not a fan of the Pro Gaming Mouse.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That doesn't fit competitive/hardcore/professional gamers. Maybe that's why they named the "G102" the "Pro Gaming Mouse."


Because my choice has been fulfilled I shouldn't ignore any of your frustrations concerning, finding a decent Gaming Mouse.

Who knows maybe Logitech will release a far better G102 model but I suspect for those who want a very specific piece of hardware to play with, it might not be it. Remember all the fan fare for the G Pro and G403 well now it has all died down back to reality, and it isn't pleasant.

Hate to say this but couldn't Razer be the final Mouse Factory, to deliver something you desperately require?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Because my choice has been fulfilled I shouldn't ignore any of your frustrations concerning, finding a decent Gaming Mouse.
> 
> Who knows maybe Logitech will release a far better G102 model but I suspect for those who want a very specific piece of hardware to play with, it might not be it. Remember all the fan fare for the G Pro and G403 well now it has all died down back to reality, and it isn't pleasant.
> 
> Hate to say this but couldn't Razer be the final Mouse Factory, to deliver something you desperately require?


I already have mice I am fine with using. I got my WMO, IMO, FK, AM, ZA, G100s and EC2.

It's disappointing that there isn't a company that can offer everything pro type players need. I guess that is why they compromise with Zowie mice or a DeathAdder.

Synapse has made me not want to buy another Razer product ever again. Their modern mice not saving settings is a complete insult.

If I want anything new, I think I am better off buying some soldering equipment and spending money on 3D prints.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> my wired G403 has Wheelrattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , contacted the support 10days ago ... no answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( first Time Logitech doesnt answer me in 24h )
> tomorrow I will call them !
> ( S/N: 1631LZ .... )


short update ....
phoned with the support .... 5min later got an email
"_This is an automatic notification to inform you that your RMA package arrived at our return center and your replacement is ready._"
ok , I never send them my "defect" G403 , but thats OK for me







hope tomorrow UPS will ring on my door








edit:
UPS Email call me I get thursday 13.


----------



## Aventadoor

Id keep the G403 if I dident have a horrible time swiping with it. The diagonal swipe kills me...
Seriously dont understand how more dont have this issue. My unit must be faulty?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Id keep the G403 if I dident have a horrible time swiping with it. The diagonal swipe kills me...
> Seriously dont understand how more dont have this issue. My unit must be faulty?


With any mouse, it takes practice. Some less than others. Plus it's an ergo mouse so you may need to do a few adjustments. For me, I always have difficulty swiping with ergo mice but after a while, I get used to it. The G403, EC2-A, Castor, etc., all good mice but I can't expect it to magically feel fabulous instantly the second I open the box. That would be great though! (I've never opened up a PC peripheral from its box and expected it to work to my liking without me a) Getting used to it b) Modifying it or customizing it)


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Today my g403 has got "stuck" twice , I wasn't pressing the lmb but i couldn't stop shooting, first time it happens :S.


Holy crap, that happened to me too, I thought the game glitched up. Although I'm still using the first batch mouse, haven't refunded it and got a new one yet.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystal6tak*
> 
> Holy crap, that happened to me too, I thought the game glitched up. Although I'm still using the first batch mouse, haven't refunded it and got a new one yet.


Overwatch? I heard some people complaining about this last night after the patch.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> With any mouse, it takes practice. Some less than others. Plus it's an ergo mouse so you may need to do a few adjustments. For me, I always have difficulty swiping with ergo mice but after a while, I get used to it. The G403, EC2-A, Castor, etc., all good mice but I can't expect it to magically feel fabulous instantly the second I open the box. That would be great though! (I've never opened up a PC peripheral from its box and expected it to work to my liking without me a) Getting used to it b) Modifying it or customizing it)


Well... The thing is... With G403 is pretty darn drastic. I have to hold it not the way its intended for it to swipe horisontally.
Ive never had this issue at such a severe level and ive used a few ergo mices, from G502/G402 til EC1 etc


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Overwatch? I heard some people complaining about this last night after the patch.


Yes Overwatch, interesting, so it could be a game glitch then.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystal6tak*
> 
> Yes Overwatch, interesting, so it could be a game glitch then.


In defense of all mice in general, the LMB glitch happened to my DA:Elite in Overwatch yesterday. Overwatch, a game that has code to specifically manipulate my DA's LEDs (why? ha ha). So this isn't an issue exclusive to Logitech mice.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystal6tak*
> 
> Yes Overwatch, interesting, so it could be a game glitch then.


Yeah definitely a bug in the patch. I've had my abilities and ultimates randomly go off too, which are activated by keyboard clicks. First I thought my G403 was breaking, but soon realized it has to be the patch.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Id keep the G403 if I dident have a horrible time swiping with it. The diagonal swipe kills me...
> Seriously dont understand how more dont have this issue. My unit must be faulty?


I had a "slant" issue with the DA, EC1, and Mamba ownership and consistently Google'd to see if it was a sensor problem until I came across this post.

For myself, it only affects me when I use those DA type of ergo mice. Not saying yours is explicitly grip but something to note.


----------



## SEJB

So I just got a response to my support case regarding my scroll wheel. They just sent me a new one and as I read the mail I'll get to keep this one. This is the logitech 10/10 support I remember.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I had a "slant" issue with the DA, EC1, and Mamba ownership and consistently Google'd to see if it was a sensor problem until I came across this post.
> 
> For myself, it only affects me when I use those DA type of ergo mice. Not saying yours is explicitly grip but something to note.


I had same issue with DA and EC1 aswell, but it was not as dramatic.


----------



## kevin-L

Maybe it's because I've been an mx518/g400s user for my entire pc gaming career, but ignoring quality control issues, I'm almost entirely satisfied with the g403, much more so than any other brand's gaming mice I've tried. What's with the hate for it and the g pro recently?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I had same issue with DA and EC1 aswell, but it was not as dramatic.


Do you tend to swipe with the wrist? Then it's probably the grip up there.

I'm not saying your holding it wrong, just these shapes cause that sort of issue (as you seem to know already). I don't think it's anything with the mouse but someone can show up proving otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Maybe it's because I've been an mx518/g400s user for my entire pc gaming career, but ignoring quality control issues, I'm almost entirely satisfied with the g403, much more so than any other brand's gaming mice I've tried. What's with the hate for it and the g pro recently?


I don't find this to be close to the classic Potato shape but otherwise comfortable. I don't think I'll be using it long term as it doesn't support my 1-3-1 as well as older releases.


----------



## Aventadoor

I swipe with both wrist and arm, I play like... medium sens, 2,3/400.

Well its my grip ofcourse, but since some have not noticed it at all it maybe is related to handsize aswell?
Smaller hands = less grip problem?


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> In defense of all mice in general, the LMB glitch happened to my DA:Elite in Overwatch yesterday. Overwatch, a game that has code to specifically manipulate my DA's LEDs (why? ha ha). So this isn't an issue exclusive to Logitech mice.


I actually typed that I thought it might be caused by the halloween patch, but I guess I wanted to blame Logitech so I deleted that lol.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Id keep the G403 if I dident have a horrible time swiping with it. The diagonal swipe kills me...
> Seriously dont understand how more dont have this issue. My unit must be faulty?


It's the way you are holding it. The mouse isn't broken hardware wise.

If you hold it as per the design it won't be an issue, but holding it that way isn't the most comfortable/controllable way to use it. When playing you might subconsciously shift the mouse in your hand to a position that is more comfortable, which will slant the sensor in your hand. This mouse is significantly less forgiving to how you hold it, it's not very versatile in that regard.

This is why I only have 2 ergonomic mice and had at least 10 symmetrical mice. Out of the two ergos I have, I would only use the EC2 if it wasn't trash in most aspects. I would prefer to use an ergo over a symmetrical if there was a design I liked and that mouse wasn't lacking elsewhere.

Ergonomic mice are hard to design for gamers because it has to fit the human hand yet be very easy to control in-game. The more "ergonomic" you make the mouse the less versatile it becomes. For example, the Mionix Naos.


----------



## kevin-L

So I got my replacement g403 from Amazon today. The scrollwheel doesn't rattle side to side when I shake the mouse like my original one does, the m1, m2, m4, and m5 buttons feel and sound fine, and the m3 button requires much less force to press than my original unit. I can still wiggle the mousewheel side to side with my fingers, but it doesn't do it on its own like the old one did. Nothing on my new unit feels loose when I quickly move the mouse side to side on my pad. My S/N for both mice starts with 1631, but the replacement's box serial number started with 1635. I think I got a good one, only took one try! Now all I need to have my perfect mouse is hyperglides and maybe a paracord cable.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Honestly, I am not exactly sure of the deviation from default because I got too mad to do more measurements beyond what I already did when I was trying to set my in-game sensitivity. When I first measured the mouse (right out of the box) I got like ~1610. I was struggling with flick shots; I was wondering why right as I click the button my cursor would jump off the head hitbox. I connected my G100s to do side by side comparison of my hit rate and sensitivity. The G100s felt godly in comparison to the G403 (I don't even like that mouse much). So I measured CPI a bunch of times to see if I made a measuring error. I was getting 1600, 1608, 1612, 1620, 1631. Basically, it all depended on how much pressure I putting on the mouse.
> 
> Right now I don't feel like getting any more irritated with this $100+ mouse. I didn't even want to spend the money on it, I only bought it to see if people were exaggerating about the buttons, cable and mouse feet.
> 
> By the way, the cable, feet and buttons are "fine."


Do the same test with any mouse, it will be the same. That range is ridiculously small. Use a mouse without the ring foot on a cloth pad, the difference when used under pressure is even higher because every µm affects CPI.
You are complaining about an inherent behavior of optical mice which is that CPI is dependent on the distance to surface.


----------



## Aventadoor

I can press down around the center and it bends. I highly doubt it will bend during use. The weight will spread across with the mousefeet where the shell does not bend.
So I dont really see this being a problem tbh.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Do the same test with any mouse, it will be the same. That range is ridiculously small. Use a mouse without the ring foot on a cloth pad, the difference when used under pressure is even higher because every µm affects CPI.
> You are complaining about an inherent behavior of optical mice which is that CPI is dependent on the distance to surface.


My Zowies and G100s and WMO and IMO and... don't do that. I get repeatable results when using a caliper to measure.

The sensor foot doesn't even touch the pad when my hand isn't on the mouse.You would think the sensor foot is supposed to be touching the surface just like the other feet to make sure the sensor doesn't get closer to the surface during use. If the sensor foot was thicker it would probably solve the fluctuations though the mouse still easily bends. As you have seen on this forum, people remove that sensor foot because of drag.

All I am saying is the bottom shell piece seems too thin, I notice during use and I couldn't get consistent measurements unless I make sure to apply the exact same pressure on the mouse as I do during use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I can press down around the center and it bends. I highly doubt it will bend during use. The weight will spread across with the mousefeet where the shell does not bend.
> So I dont really see this being a problem tbh.


Put your hand on the mouse to see if bends at all. Make sure to do that while it is on a hard surface.

I read a lot of comments on this forum that indicate that people notice the sensor foot on Loigtech mice causing drag. So either the foot is thick enough to touch the surface or the mouse is bending during use.

Therefore, it is not a great idea to do this with the G403 if you want the CPI to be consistent:


----------



## Premise

Did the test with the flash light on my wired g403 and ec2-a. Both shells bent downward when applying pressure to the top of the mouse. The g403's shell seems more flexible and the sensor foot doesn't touch the surface without weight on the mouse.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Premise*
> 
> Did the test with the flash light on my wired g403 and ec2-a. Both shells bent downward when applying pressure to the top of the mouse. The g403's shell seems more flexible and the sensor foot doesn't touch the surface without weight on the mouse.


Thank you for checking. That's exactly what I experience.

Of course all mice will bend with enough weight on it, but the G403 is less resistant to bending. That's funny because Logitech uses a sensor foot to help with CPI consistency. I have to put a lot of weight on my other mice to get them to bend, more weight than I put during use.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> [...] I read a lot of comments on this forum that indicate that people notice the sensor foot on Loigtech mice causing drag. So either the foot is thick enough to touch the surface or the mouse is bending during use. [...]


Or the mouse they got has a perfectly flat bottom and so the middle foot is always touching the mouse pad just by sitting there?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Or the mouse they got has a perfectly flat bottom and so the middle foot is always touching the mouse pad just by sitting there?


I am assuming Logitech has a factory that can manufacture a mouse that isn't bent.







I said in previous posts that is a possibility, but to verify this I have to take apart the mouse and I don't want to do that.

What's worse, the QC being horrible or the design being sub optimal?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I am assuming Logitech has a factory that can manufacture a mouse that isn't bent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said in previous posts that is a possibility, but to verify this I have to take apart the mouse and I don't want to do that.
> 
> What's worse, the QC being horrible or the design being sub optimal?


I wonder if it's the way the mouse is assembled. The screws in the back maybe pull the bottom shell towards the top shell and that bends it.

EDIT: I guess that probably isn't it as the screws are pretty close to the edge.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I wonder if it's the way the mouse is assembled. The screws in the back maybe pull the bottom shell towards the top shell and that bends it.
> 
> EDIT: I guess that probably isn't it as the screws are pretty close to the edge.


When you design a mouse you have to think about the amount of pressure that will be applied on it. If you design it to resist bending the assembly wouldn't cause problems. It's very important that the bottom be very ridged when using the Twin Eye sensors.

When I tried to use the 3310 PCB in my 3090 Zowie mice the shell would bend when tightening the screws properly because of the lens. I would have to modify the lens, modify the shell or simply leave the screws lose.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> My Zowies and G100s and WMO and IMO and... don't do that. I get repeatable results when using a caliber to measure.
> 
> The sensor foot doesn't even touch the pad when my hand isn't on the mouse.You would think the sensor foot is supposed to be touching the surface just like the other feet to make sure the sensor doesn't get closer to the surface during use. If the sensor foot was thicker it would probably solve the fluctuations though the mouse still easily bends. As you have seen on this forum, people remove that sensor foot because of drag.
> 
> All I am saying is the bottom shell piece seems too thin, I notice during use and I couldn't get consistent measurements unless I make sure to apply the exact same pressure on the mouse as I do during use.
> Put your hand on the mouse to see if bends at all. Make sure to do that while it is on a hard surface.
> 
> I read a lot of comments on this forum that indicate that people notice the sensor foot on Loigtech mice causing drag. So either the foot is thick enough to touch the surface or the mouse is bending during use.
> 
> Therefore, it is not a great idea to do this with the G403 if you want the CPI to be consistent:


If the foot doesn't even touch when you don't have your hands on it I'd say you have a warped shell because that should not happen. So rather a defect in your unit than a general flaw.

Oh, also of course this is less of an issue if the mouse sinks into the pad and the ring in a soft pad.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> When you design a mouse you have to think about the amount of pressure that will be applied on it. If you design it to resist bending the assembly wouldn't cause problems. It's very important that the bottom be very ridged when using the Twin Eye sensors.
> 
> When I tried to use the 3310 PCB in my 3090 Zowie mice the shell would bend when tightening the screws properly because of the lens. I would have to modify the lens, modify the shell or simply leave the screws lose.


Yeah, but before getting to think about how easy something is bending, I'm hung up on the fact that the bottom shell apparently isn't flat. I'm wondering how that happens. The mold is machined out of a block of metal and everything about that should be exact. Is it normal that plastic parts still end up not perfectly flat because of something unpredictable when plastic hardens?

I then got to thinking that the part is perhaps perfectly flat by itself so there's perhaps no problem there, but the other parts change something about how it behaves in the assembled mouse.

About if the engineers thought about the whole mouse bending, I think they actually might have. That could be the explanation of that mysterious round foot surrounding the sensor which you don't see in other mice. This would work perfect to fix issues with people pressing hard onto the mouse if the bottom shell would be flat normally.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> If the foot doesn't even touch when you don't have your hands on it I'd say you have a warped shell because that should not happen. So rather a defect in your unit than a general flaw.


Well, other people have said their mouse does the same thing. If it's QC rather than a design flaw doesn't make it any better. The general consumer doesn't want to spend a lot of money on a mouse and have to return it multiple times to get a good one -- that kills your brand real quick. I don't think it's a QC issue considering how easily the mouse bends.

If it's a design flaw people might still be willing to buy the mouse if they think it isn't that bad. People buy Zowie mice still. However, QC issues irritate people enough to drive them to never buy another product from your company regardless of how you improved them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Yeah, but before getting to think about how easy something is bending, I'm hung up on the fact that the bottom shell apparently isn't flat. I'm wondering how that happens. The mold is machined out of a block of metal and everything about that should be exact. Is it normal that plastic parts still end up not perfectly flat because of something unpredictable when plastic hardens?
> 
> I then got to thinking that the part is perhaps perfectly flat by itself so there's perhaps no problem there, but the other parts change something about how it behaves in the assembled mouse.
> 
> About if the engineers thought about the whole mouse bending, I think they actually might have. That could be the explanation of that mysterious round foot surrounding the sensor which you don't see in other mice. This would work perfect to fix issues with people pressing hard onto the mouse if the bottom shell would be flat normally.


A part can come out warped if the employees don't follow directions. One reason could be if they take it out of the mold early.

If a part is bent, but your design is good, it probably would flatten out when screwed down. One of my Zowie mice has a bent bottom shell piece, but it flattens out when I screw it to the mid shell properly.

The sensor foot is suggested to mice companies by the sensor manufacture. Hence why the new DeathAdder Elite has that weird shaped foot around the sensor. It's a small thing that can help with tracking and CPI consistency.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The sensor foot is suggested to mice companies by the sensor manufacture. Hence why the new DeathAdder Elite has that weird shaped foot around the sensor. It's a small thing that can help with tracking and CPI consistency.


So where did you pull that from?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> So where did you pull that from?


I think I saw it in one of the data sheets.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> So where did you pull that from?


http://www.pixart.com.tw/upload/PMS0058-PMW3360DM-T2QU-NNDS-R1.30-06042016_20160902201411.pdf page 10


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> http://www.pixart.com.tw/upload/PMS0058-PMW3360DM-T2QU-NNDS-R1.30-06042016_20160902201411.pdf page 10


Quote:


> "The sensor comes with self-adjusting variable frame rate algorithm to enable *wireles gaming application*. Self-adjusting variable frame rate for *optimum power performance in wireless application*."


So can we get a fixed FPS setting for wired mice? As there should be one.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Ah, the variable fps is problematic argument.

I like how one of the "Pixart standard gaming surfaces" is an ulti-mat. I almost think sometimes that they listed whatever mousepad they had in a storage closet that month.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Ah, the variable fps is problematic argument.
> 
> I like how one of the "Pixart standard gaming surfaces" is an ulti-mat. I almost think sometimes that they listed whatever mousepad they had in a storage closet that month.


Better than Avago using tables or blank pieces of paper.









What are "G Series" mouse pads? Is that all the Logitech mouse pads? That would make sense.

How are the Logitech pads?


----------



## Klopfer

for me a bit too thin and too expensive















but in other expect theyre good , faster then glorious ...


----------



## Hunched

Oh man, I should start placing bets on what part of the G403 is found to be defective or poorly designed every day.

If all G403's have this CPI issue due to super cheap plastic shell that's abnormally flexible, which it looks like they do, that means every person and reviewer who tested the sensor failed to do their job correctly.
Good job









Maybe that's why Logitech is doing so poor lately, if they're taking feedback from random incompetent self-proclaimed mice experts on the internet.
I'm sure they're aware it's just advertising in the form of a review though.

The only reason these "reviewers" get any attention is because they have access to something we want before we can get it, not because anything they say is anything we couldn't have figured out ourselves.
In reality the users are significantly better at evaluating the product as evident by the endless number of issues appearing, conveniently all unnoticed by everyone who got early access.


----------



## raiikd

Tarik from Optic Gaming is streaming with the Logitech G403 right now. He used the G400 before. He seems to be doing fine with the new mouse.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> What's with the hate for it and the g pro recently?


Notice that has happened with both the G302 and G303 series.

The serious hate for their shape and finish yet now most OCNers praise it's design.

It's the first come and first hate that provokes any reaction. Maybe Logitech dropped the ball in quality but eventually they iron out the bugs and start releasing a fixed up version, then the hatred will subside.

Currently it's always the poor quality that gets noticed first and the complaining rolls in like a water fall, drowning out all other aspects of this model. Been that way for all the previous releases so I don't see any change for the future. Maybe don't buy anything from anyone until six to eight months later, when they all fix their problems.

Seems to be both a Razer and Logitech tragedy of flooding the market with haphazard mice before finally fixing them.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiikd*
> 
> Tarik from Optic Gaming is streaming with the Logitech G403 right now. He used the G400 before. He seems to be doing fine with the new mouse.


I am using 1600 CPI and 0.772 sensitivity. If the CPI is fluctuating from 1600 to something like 1630 it will cause me to struggle during flick shots, even a 15 CPI difference will be noticeable. I can play decently with the G403. I don't feel in total control, not solely because of the bending, the shape as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Notice that has happened with both the G302 and G303 series.
> 
> The serious hate for their shape and finish yet now most OCNers praise it's design.
> 
> It's the first come and first hate that provokes any reaction. Maybe Logitech dropped the ball in quality but eventually they iron out the bugs and start releasing a fixed up version, then the hatred will subside.
> 
> Currently it's always the poor quality that gets noticed first and the complaining rolls in like a water fall, drowning out all other aspects of this model. Been that way for all the previous releases so I don't see any change for the future. Maybe don't buy anything from anyone until six to eight months later, when they all fix their problems.
> 
> Seems to be both a Razer and Logitech tragedy of flooding the market with haphazard mice before finally fixing them.


I still detest the G302 and G303. The shape and cable were my main issues with that mouse.

I think Logitech were transitioning leadership when they were developing the G403 and Pro.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Oh, a hate boner. How lewd.


I'm not even mad, I was weeks ago about the rattling scroll wheel.
Currently I can't stop smiling at how much of a trainwreck this has been, it's now humorous, more so every post.
I suppose I'm easily amused.

I can't wait to see what issues surface tomorrow and how many deniers come play defense.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Oh, a hate boner. How lewd.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even mad, I was weeks ago about the rattling scroll wheel.
> Currently I can't stop smiling at how much of a trainwreck this has been, it's now humorous, more so every post.
> I suppose I'm easily amused.
> 
> I can't wait to see what issues surface tomorrow and how many deniers come play defense.
Click to expand...

Yeah I can't defend logitech either really. My G403 started to become "warped" where if I put pressure on one end of the mouse, the opposite end would lift up. Not only that but the scroll wheel was loose and would move back and forth when scrolling, kind of annoying but not enough to warrant an exchange, the wobbling however is a different story.

Went to bestbuy today and exchanged it for a new one, scroll wheel is much better in every way, not loose, more distinctive scroll steps, etc. However it makes a faint rattling sound if moving it back and forth rapidly enough, not a big deal to me.

Now I'm gonna use it for another week and see if it doesn't get warped.


----------



## Tarinth

Yes, i wouldn't recommend my "feet mod" for people who put pressure on their mouse and use a soft cloth pad. It's totally fine for me, since i don't put any pressure on my mouse, but when hyperglide releases G403 feet i will change. :^)


----------



## naocist

By the way, why is the new software full of bugs??? Lua scripting for DPI cycle when a game is automatically plays doesn't work anymore?? The same script that I wrote for my G502 works (but different logitech gaming software) but not the new software?? WHY???

Also, has anyone here been able to remap their left mouse button? Again, I am able to do this on the older version of logitech software... I wish the older software detects G403. What a downgrade! I may be returning this mouse, it's so inconvenient.... I was loving the mouse so far mainly due to its shape and weight (G502 is quite heavy), but this is such a hassle.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naocist*
> 
> Also, has anyone here been able to remap their left mouse button?


EnablePrimaryMouseButtonEvents() is not working for G403?


----------



## naocist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> EnablePrimaryMouseButtonEvents() is not working for G403?


I've just tested it, it seems that EnablePrimaryMouseButtonEvent is working but not PlayMacro("DPI Down")/"DPI Up" whenever it detects a game that I play - I've had this Lua function so that I didn't have to assign one of my keys to DPI cycle and it's more convenient

What I meant about Left Mouse Button is you are not able to remap this key at all - even in "Automatic Game Detection" setting. You were able to change left mouse button, as long as you at least assign one of the mouse buttons to left click.


----------



## zaQon

I guess you can play solo on side buttons. 



 https://vk.com/video9753763_456239105


----------



## Aventadoor

I still dont see how the bottem shell would bend in the sensor area during use. It onl bends if I actually put pressure with my finger. and only in that area where the sensor is. How can that bend when on a pad? If you press down on it, the pressure will distrubute across so the middle where the sensor is will not bend, unless theres a height difference somewhere?
On my unit, the mousefeet seems to be badly mounted so its kinda taller in the rear, aka german stuk! lol

Whatever, im returning the G403 aswell.
I guess I have to try a Revel to get the 3366/3360 experience


----------



## m4gg0t

Anyone has tried both the wired and wireless version? What's your opinion on them?


----------



## kicksome

two days in now and I dare say this will be my daily driver. Seems as though i got lucky with no scroll wheel or lens rattle. Been impressed with it from the start. Although i have to say i thought the rubber sides would be more grippy - coming from a rival 300 i realy liked the side rubber. This stuff seems pretty slippery even compared to it.
I use it without the weight and door on the bottom and although it says its only about 87g it kinda feels heavier to me than that.

I'll give it some more time but im pretty impressed by it


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> two days in now and I dare say this will be my daily driver. Seems as though i got lucky with no scroll wheel or lens rattle. Been impressed with it from the start. Although i have to say i thought the rubber sides would be more grippy - coming from a rival 300 i realy liked the side rubber. This stuff seems pretty slippery even compared to it.
> I use it without the weight and door on the bottom and although it says its only about 87g it kinda feels heavier to me than that.
> 
> I'll give it some more time but im pretty impressed by it


I think this is an awesome mouse, IF, you got a good copy. I bought (2) G403s due to prior experience with Logitech's mice as of late. Only 1 of those 2 G403s were close to flawless (my M2 button is still a tad too light than my M1 button). I have the wired version and it's a little front heavy, so I keep the battery door on (w/o the weight).

It does feel like a heavy 90g, but I think it's due to the weight balance. My G900 is supposedly as heavy as my DeathAdder at 107g, yet the DeathAdder feels lighter due to its nice evenly distributed weight balance.

Overall, I really like the G403. It has been my steady daily driver for a consistent few weeks now. The shape suits my clawgrip quite well.


----------



## SEJB

Wait what is this about DPI changing because the shell can be bent? How is that even possible? Sure I can press it down but it spreads evenly over the whole mouse and it only happens if I put A LOT of pressure on the sensor with my index finger.


----------



## m4gg0t

So I guess getting the wireless version is better for the weight distribution?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Wait what is this about DPI changing because the shell can be bent? How is that even possible? Sure I can press it down but it spreads evenly over the whole mouse and it only happens if I put A LOT of pressure on the sensor with my index finger.


I have been scratching my head when I started seeing posts about it here on OCN. Unless I put a deathgrip on my G403 and smash the DPI button with authority, I don't really think I can intentionally bend the mouse or the shell. Maybe if I do a one handed pushup on top of my G403 this might work in regards to bending my mouse? The build quality seems sturdy. If anything, the G Pro felt flimsy/cheap and more prone to bending than my G403 (SUBJECTIVE of course).


----------



## SEJB

Yeah the amount of pressure needed is silly, no way you would put that amount on it in any way if you use it normally. This is coming from a 95 kilos powerlifter as well so it's not like I'm a tiny kid either.


----------



## Melan

You should press buttons with authority. Show your mouse who's the boss.


----------



## m4gg0t

I'm so close to getting the wireless version but I don't want to regret getting it if it's too heavy. And I would like to get the mouse before the 18th for BF1


----------



## pez

Looks like my local Best Buy has the PGM and this one in stock. Going to probably pick them both up and see which I like. Hope whichever I decide doesn't have any severe QC issues, or ones that bug the crap outta me







.


----------



## Sencha

Yeah I get no weird bending issues with mine. Second batch. Having been using it more and more the last few days. Disappears in my hand when playing.


----------



## m4gg0t

Guys, what your opinion on wire or wireless?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I'm so close to getting the wireless version but I don't want to regret getting it if it's too heavy. And I would like to get the mouse before the 18th for BF1


You guys getting BF1?
Been playing Battlefield since the beginning, but the beta was so bad...


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You guys getting BF1?
> Been playing Battlefield since the beginning, but the beta was so bad...


Yeah, I'm one of the skeptics who got a key for BF1. BF3 and BF4 had atrocious launches and took about a year to get polished. I played the beta and was immediately reminded of the dying simulator: Battlefront. The beta had 2 annoying things: OP Tanks and OP Snipers (no thanks to that map they released). We shall see!


----------



## m4gg0t

I bought it because it's battlefield and I've owned every single one. The beta wasn't that bad really other then the horrible map and OP tanks and OP snipers. I just need to get a new mouse, still can't decide and dw to spend 120 and regret it.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You guys getting BF1?
> Been playing Battlefield since the beginning, but the beta was so bad...


I'm getting it. I prefer it to bf4 which I hate due the Crappy cursor feel. playing the trail at the moment and having a lot of fun. Bf3 has the best gun play and feel still though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like my local Best Buy has the PGM and this one in stock. Going to probably pick them both up and see which I like. Hope whichever I decide doesn't have any severe QC issues, or ones that bug the crap outta me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whichever one you decided to keep, get the $10 2yr warranty with it. Basically lets you return/exchange your mouse as many times as you want/need within 2 years. If Logitech comes out with a better mouse during that time period, you can ask for a gift card and get said new mouse.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Guys, what your opinion on wire or wireless?


Wired, because it is lighter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You guys getting BF1?
> Been playing Battlefield since the beginning, but the beta was so bad...


I played BFBC2, BF3, BF4 and BFH but i am not getting this WW1 game.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Wired, because it is lighter.
> I played BFBC2, BF3, BF4 and BFH but i am not getting this WW1 game.


I heared the wired version is not as well balanced as the wireless version. I feel like trying the wireless because of the cable drag, but I'm afraid of the weight it might be a little too heavy.


----------



## foxx1337

I just heard back from Logitech support, around 3 weeks since I opened my case. The support person explained that they have lots of complaints, etc. I was asked shipping details, so I hope they'll send a replacement next.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I heared the wired version is not as well balanced as the wireless version. I feel like trying the wireless because of the cable drag, but I'm afraid of the weight it might be a little too heavy.


I have used the G502 for a while, i got used to the weight. the catch though is that "getting used" actually made me subconsciously move the mouse less.
So i would vote against a heavy mouse. 107gm is heavy and you most likely will "get used" to it.
If Logitech keeps with the bad quality issues, then i would recommend getting the Roccat KPM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> I just heard back from Logitech support, around 3 weeks since I opened my case. The support person explained that they have lots of complaints, etc. I was asked shipping details, so I hope they'll send a replacement next.


That's just sad


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I know many people are frustrated, and many experiences don't echo mine, but I had a very smooth RMA for my two g403s in EU. Quick turnarounds, and I didn't have to return my mice either (so I actually now have 4 mice).


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I have used the G502 for a while, i got used to the weight. the catch though is that "getting used" actually made me subconsciously move the mouse less.
> So i would vote against a heavy mouse. 107gm is heavy and you most likely will "get used" to it.
> If Logitech keeps with the bad quality issues, then i would recommend getting the Roccat KPM.
> That's just sad


I have a Roccat KPM and it also has bad QC with uneven clicks and sensor rattle and the mouse is way to small for me. I've tired my brothers G900 and a Deathadder that is 107gs and it's not really heavy just too big for me.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I heared the wired version is not as well balanced as the wireless version. I feel like trying the wireless because of the cable drag, but I'm afraid of the weight it might be a little too heavy.


It feels 15g too heavy for me when using it without the weight and holder. As if I don't have a good grip on it I will drop it when I lift or the mouse will slide a little in my hand.

The cable is thicker than the Zowie cable, at least with the braid on. The cable for my wireless G403 is flexible. Maybe it would be a great cable if it wasn't braided and thick.

I was thinking Zowie might want to decrease the thickness of their cable if it doesn't cause issues.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I heared the wired version is not as well balanced as the wireless version. I feel like trying the wireless because of the cable drag, but I'm afraid of the weight it might be a little too heavy.


Another option would be to just use the wired with the weight, i tried it for a while but its too narrow for me to handle the extra weight comfortably, other than that it also depends on how you grip it, but meh, to me its more of a "CS Mouse" to me due to that and the shape. If in doubt though i would just go for the wired due to the overall lower weight, for me personally the wireless didnt do much.

Paid by Logitech G.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Wired, because it is lighter.
> I played BFBC2, BF3, BF4 and BFH but i am not getting this WW1 game.


I wouldnt call BF1 a WWI game with all that "SMG-had" going on though, its more like an alternative timeline that plays like a WWII kowadoodoo.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I have a Roccat KPM and it also has bad QC with uneven clicks and sensor rattle and the mouse is way to small for me. I've tired my brothers G900 and a Deathadder that is 107gs and it's not really heavy just too big for me.


I've never felt (or more accurately noticed) any uneven clicks on mine, and there was no rattle at all.
This is weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> I wouldnt call BF1 a WWI game with all that "SMG-had" going on though, its more like an alternative timeline that plays like a WWII kowadoodoo.


WW1ish, still a no go.


----------



## James N

I moved the G403 10cm (measuring the distance with a measuring tape on the left side of the mouse and placing a book on the right side of the mouse on the mousepad, so i could move it almost exactly the same distance everytime). I measured the dpi with the mouse tester software.

20x moving it without any pressure at all, just slightly touching it = 378-381dpi

20x moving it pushing it down hard = 375-385dpi

all done on a glorious XXL.

Batch 1630 (one of the first ones that came from amazon)

Then i tested it again on an alugraphics XXL gamer (aluminum hardpad)

20x without pressure = 381-385dpi

20x with pressure 380-384dpi

Same tests with the G Pro on the glorious xxl

20x without pressure = 401-405dpi

20x with pressure = 403-410dpi

I guess every mouse does this on a softpad since you push it super hard into pad reducing the distance. During normal gameplay i would never push the mouse down this hard.

Not the most scientific method but that is all i could do. The smaller the mouse feet on a mouse the easier it is to push the mouse into the mousepad obviously.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Another option would be to just use the wired with the weight, i tried it for a while but its too narrow for me to handle the extra weight comfortably, other than that it also depends on how you grip it, but meh, to me its more of a "CS Mouse" to me due to that and the shape. If in doubt though i would just go for the wired due to the overall lower weight, for me personally the wireless didnt do much.
> 
> Paid by Logitech G.


I wouldn't say the G403 is a "CS mouse." I am not very comfortable using it in CS. I think the G403 is a decent wireless gaming mouse that is affordable. Personally, I wouldn't bother with the wired G403 for serious gaming. Maybe I would be fine using the G900 with the battery removed and a lighter cable. I would rather use my G100s over the G403 for CS.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I wouldn't say the G403 is a "CS mouse." I am not very comfortable using it in CS. I think the G403 is a decent wireless gaming mouse that is affordable. Personally, I wouldn't bother with the wired G403 for serious gaming. Maybe I would be fine using the G900 with the battery removed and a lighter cable. I would rather use my G100s over the G403 for CS.


Works perfectly fine for me in clawgrip with 21cm long and 11cm wide hands. I can aim better with it than with the g pro. It is all personal preference.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I moved the G403 10cm (measuring the distance with a measuring tape on the left side of the mouse and placing a book on the right side of the mouse on the mousepad, so i could move it almost exactly the same distance everytime). I measured the dpi with the mouse tester software.
> 
> 20x moving it without any pressure at all, just slightly touching it = 378-381dpi
> 
> 20x moving it pushing it down hard = 375-385dpi
> 
> all done on a glorious XXL.
> 
> Batch 1630 (one of the first ones that came from amazon)
> 
> Then i tested it again on an alugraphics XXL gamer (aluminum hardpad)
> 
> 20x without pressure = 381-385dpi
> 
> 20x with pressure 380-384dpi
> 
> Same tests with the G Pro on the glorious xxl
> 
> 20x without pressure = 401-405dpi
> 
> 20x with pressure = 403-410dpi
> 
> I guess every mouse does this on a softpad since you push it super hard into pad reducing the distance. During normal gameplay i would never push the mouse down this hard.
> 
> Not the most scientific method but that is all i could do. The smaller the mouse feet on a mouse the easier it is to push the mouse into the mousepad obviously.


Can you do the paper test? Just to check if it is really bent inwards or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How about a paper test.
> You place some ink on the mouse feet and then put it freely (with minimal force) on a piece of paper.
> The ink will print on the paper and will indicate which spots are in contact. If the shell is badly bent to the inside, then the inner mouse feet (around the sensor) will not cause an ink print on the paper.
> If this test was done by multiple people on video then we will have some sort of evidence showing the issue.
> The additional weights should be remove in this test.
> Once the test is finished, remove the ink.


----------



## James N

Sure, i will do that tomorrow and then post a picture.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Works perfectly fine to me in clawgrip with 21cm long and 11cm wide hands. I can aim better with it than with the g pro. It is all personal preference.


I am more of a palm user for most motions, then I switch to a fingertip grip for precise motions. I don't feel in complete control

The mouse tends to end up slanted in my hand, making the sensor not align with my arm, thus making the cursor move diagonally instead of horizontally. The rear is tall and starts early, which makes it hard to do small downward motions as the mouse is already filling the palm and it stops me from having my palm on the pad in a way that gives me more control. The rear feels like a smaller Zowie AM more than a Zowie EC2. The mid to top right corner slants outward *|_/* in a way that makes my small finger feel like it's in an awkward position, this decreases my control and kind of feels like I would get a cramp after a long session if I squeeze the mouse. So I try to hold the mouse more toward the rear, but I can't because the thumb area is designed for your finger to be under the side buttons and the rear is too thin to fill my palm in that position. Mouse 1 feels too tall for the arch, feels as if it makes me slower at pressing the button due to the angle. Some areas of the sides feel like a Zowie AM's or IntelliMouse Optical's sides */ \*.

By the way, after 2-3 days of using the mouse the right side rubber piece is showing wear. It looks like my nail was scratching it -- as I can't imagine the rubber being easily damaged in less than 30 hours of use. I wonder how long this rubber will last and what happens when it fails.

I detest this scroll wheel encoder in-game and the side buttons can make an annoying sound.


----------



## SmashTV

The more I use it the more in liking it. What would keep me using this over the G402 or the Revel is the palm filling curve in the rear. Much comfort. Such control.

Oh and the buttons too. It makes flick rockets amazing.

Also using this mouse I temp swapped to the DA for a few rounds and felt more comfortable in its use. Overall it's too long in the back for me to comfortably lift continuously. If the back end wasn't so slopes I could use the DA more as a serviceable backup.


----------



## Premise

So has anyone else checked if the sensor mouse foot on their g403 touches the surface without putting weight down on the mouse? I picked up a g pro to try and the sensor foot is in contact with my mouse pad with no weight on it.


----------



## Klopfer

I cant look if it touch it ...
but I checked the heigh , more with a really straight measuring instrument , and after this I had to say that the moussefeet around the Sensor is in the same height as the front/bback Moussefeet and must touch the mousepad ... ( my replacement Mouse is S/N: 1634 ... )


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'm not even mad, I was weeks ago about the rattling scroll wheel.
> Currently I can't stop smiling at how much of a trainwreck this has been, it's now humorous, more so every post.
> I suppose I'm easily amused.


T-Tsundere...


----------



## Premise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> I cant look if it touch it ...
> but I checked the heigh , more with a really straight measuring instrument , and after this I had to say that the moussefeet around the Sensor is in the same height as the front/bback Moussefeet and must touch the mousepad ... ( my replacement Mouse is S/N: 1634 ... )


Hmm, the sensor foot is definitely higher than the other 2 on mine. I wonder if this is a defect rather than a "design flaw". Maybe this is one reason the g403 feels a little off for me despite the shape feeling nice.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I played BFBC2, BF3, BF4 and BFH but i am not getting this WW1 game.


I've been playing BF1 tonight with the EA access thing, it's not bad really, much better than the beta.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Premise*
> 
> Hmm, the sensor foot is definitely higher than the other 2 on mine. I wonder if this is a defect rather than a "design flaw". Maybe this is one reason the g403 feels a little off for me despite the shape feeling nice.


When defects become as common as the intended design, there's something wrong with your design.
Or you just have non-existent quality control.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> T-Tsundere...


----------



## SEJB

@James N
about what I'd expect from pressing it down on a cloth pad as well, seems like people are having ghosts in their minds.


----------



## Sencha

del


----------



## m4gg0t

Just ordered the wired version, coming in the next few days.


----------



## Sencha

Enjoy!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I've been playing BF1 tonight with the EA access thing, it's not bad really, much better than the beta.


For once, I actually enjoyed the short single player campaign missions than I did with the dying simulator multiplayer maps. The featured maps are gorgeous, but oh boy, when everyone is racking up 20-30 deaths (and I mean everyone) during each game, it makes for a frustrating experience. Another spawn, die, spawn, shoot, die, spawn, rinse, repeat experience.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> For once, I actually enjoyed the short single player campaign missions than I did with the dying simulator multiplayer maps. The featured maps are gorgeous, but oh boy, when everyone is racking up 20-30 deaths (and I mean everyone) during each game, it makes for a frustrating experience. Another spawn, die, spawn, shoot, die, spawn, rinse, repeat experience.


Git gud ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Git gud ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


All 60 players with 25-30 deaths per match - so they ALL need to get gud then. It has nothing to do with the gameplay. Sure!


----------



## DRiMR

Mice with similar shapes to the Logitech g403.



Check price is a good thing I bought my g403 for 35 EUR in a local store.


----------



## cylinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRiMR*
> 
> Mice with similar shapes to the Logitech g403.
> 
> 
> 
> Check price is a good thing I bought my g403 for 35 EUR in a local store.


How similar G403 with MX518 on the left? especially the back bump?

12 years ago I was big fan of MX500 series shape but nowadays I much prefer DeathAdder shape.


----------



## DRiMR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cylinder*
> 
> How similar G403 with MX518 on the left? especially the back bump?
> 
> 12 years ago I was big fan of MX500 series shape but nowadays I much prefer DeathAdder shape.


They are not similar at all. G403 shape is more simple but back bump is steeper.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> All 60 players with 25-30 deaths per match - so they ALL need to get gud then. It has nothing to do with the gameplay. Sure!


I was just kidding around hence the super duper troll face


----------



## DRiMR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cylinder*
> 
> How similar G403 with MX518 on the left? especially the back bump?
> 
> 12 years ago I was big fan of MX500 series shape but nowadays I much prefer DeathAdder shape.


----------



## m4gg0t

Hopefully I will like the G403.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cylinder*
> 
> How similar G403 with MX518 on the left? especially the back bump?
> 
> 12 years ago I was big fan of MX500 series shape but nowadays I much prefer DeathAdder shape.


I don't see the G403 being a good replacement for the MX518 shaped mice, the EC mice or the DeathAdder.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cylinder*
> 
> How similar G403 with MX518 on the left? especially the back bump?
> 
> 12 years ago I was big fan of MX500 series shape but nowadays I much prefer DeathAdder shape.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the G403 being a good replacement for the MX518 shaped mice, the EC mice or the DeathAdder.
Click to expand...

I don't know about that. I used a G400 for 3 years and MX500 for 2 years before that and I love the shape and feel of the G403.


----------



## condumitru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRiMR*


I use that DA3.5G wot atm so thank you for these pics; I can take a better guess of the shape and its comfort








From these I see that the sidebuttons would be farther away from my thumb (which is good - I have a big thumb), I also see that it fills your palm better at the back end which is good for big palms. All that remains is to ascertain how wide it is, cause if it's too narrow my hand would cramp after extended use, but from what I see it looks ok.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't know about that. I used a G400 for 3 years and MX500 for 2 years before that and I love the shape and feel of the G403.


The G400 has a thumb groove.

The EC2 is easier to control and has a much different feel in hand.

The DeathAdder is bigger.


----------



## Aventadoor

EC2 feels alot smaller tho, atleast in my hands that are 20,5x10cm


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> EC2 feels alot smaller tho, atleast in my hands that are 20,5x10cm


The G403 is about 3mm taller and longer. The rear and the middle are about the same size as the EC2.

In the past I wanted an EC2 that was longer and with slight changes to some angles.


----------



## MFlow

Sorry I'm poor at English.
Did release the improvement of g403?
Logitech official website or Amazon what better choice for improvement g403.
I will get stuff in Korea, from USA because of defective G403.
When I order from official website I have to use shipping agent.
I need your help plz...


----------



## MFlow

South Korea is noisier because of defective g403.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I've never felt (or more accurately noticed) any uneven clicks on mine, and there was no rattle at all.
> This is weird.
> WW1ish, still a no go.


When did you purchase g403? and Logitech official website or Amazon?


----------



## MFlow

When did you purchase g403?[/quote]


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I have a *Roccat KPM* and it also has bad QC with uneven clicks and sensor rattle and the mouse is way to small for me. I've tired my brothers G900 and a Deathadder that is 107gs and it's not really heavy just too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never felt (or more accurately noticed) any uneven clicks on mine, and there was no rattle at all.
> This is weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you purchase g403? and Logitech official website or Amazon?
Click to expand...

I was talking about the Roccat KPM, not the G403


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I was talking about the Roccat KPM, not the G403


Sorry ㅜㅜ


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I was talking about the Roccat KPM, not the G403
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ㅜㅜ
Click to expand...

I had the Roccat KP Optical before the G403 and the only real issue I had with it was the scroll wheel started double scrolling or not scrolling at all with each step. Same problem with my EVGA Torq X5 before that and G400 before that, but the G400 at least lasted 3 years before it "gave out" while the other mice only took 3-4 months for the scroll wheel to go out the door.

I'm pretty sure the G403 has the least distinctive scroll steps and most stiff MMB I've ever used, but maybe it will last a few years instead of months because logitech (one can hope right??).


----------



## coldc0ffee

well after a couple weeks of using this mouse I am switching back to my FK1. This mouse was awesome...the clicks, the scroll wheel, and of course the sensor; so smooth and responsive. I have always said I couldnt really feel the difference between 3310 and 3366, but after really comparing I guess I had an epiphany because I definitely feel it. But, the shape doesnt agree with my style of play and overall comfort







If only FK1 had this sensor. dreams.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> well after a couple weeks of using this mouse I am switching back to my FK1. This mouse was awesome...the clicks, the scroll wheel, and of course the sensor; so smooth and responsive. I have always said I couldnt really feel the difference between 3310 and 3366, but after really comparing I guess I had an epiphany because I definitely feel it. But, the shape doesnt agree with my style of play and overall comfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only FK1 had this sensor. dreams.


This doesn't sound good for me as I'm also using a FK1 and just bought a G403. I just want that 3366 sensor because it's so awesome.


----------



## doomleika

Finally, my region offers G403 and this thread is over 1000 posts...

Can someone post a summary about possible defects of G403 that I should be check out with?

Thanks.


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> Finally, my region offers G403 and this thread is over 1000 posts...
> 
> Can someone post a summary about possible defects of G403 that I should be check out with?
> 
> Thanks.


Sensor lens rattle, scrollwheel rattle, different buttons stiffness, that's what i've seen here most often.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> Sensor lens rattle, scrollwheel rattle, different buttons stiffness, that's what i've seen here most often.


add to that.
Bottom of the external shell bent inwards that it causes the sensor to behave inconsistently


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> Finally, my region offers G403 and this thread is over 1000 posts...
> 
> Can someone post a summary about possible defects of G403 that I should be check out with?
> 
> Thanks.


Loose scroll wheel, loose main buttons or possibly weak/missing spring for main buttons, sensor foot not as thick as main feet or possibly bent lower shell.

The side buttons move around. They don't feel great and they can make a odd sound when they move outward of the shell during use.

The main buttons don't have a stop for limiting them from being pulled upward like other mice do. If the spring isn't strong enough to keep the buttons down they can bounce or be lifted upward during use.

You have to live with the way they designed the side and main buttons, like you have to live with Zowie's scroll wheel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> add to that.
> Bottom of the external shell bent inwards that it causes the sensor to behave inconsistently


On a hard surface it isn't that big of a deal. On a surface that bends at all it will naturally exacerbate the potential inconsistency,

Most people use a mouse pad with foam. So it isn't an ideal situation. The simple fix is to have a sensor foot that is as thick as the main feet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> well after a couple weeks of using this mouse I am switching back to my FK1. This mouse was awesome...the clicks, the scroll wheel, and of course the sensor; so smooth and responsive. I have always said I couldnt really feel the difference between 3310 and 3366, but after really comparing I guess I had an epiphany because I definitely feel it. But, the shape doesnt agree with my style of play and overall comfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only FK1 had this sensor. dreams.


I don't like the shape of the G403. I can't control it like I want while I am playing. I went back to my Zowies and G100s.

If the shape of the Pro doesn't satisfy me, I will go back to the FK or AM. I only use the G100s because it weighs under 70g. Shape wise the FK or AM is better, although they weigh ~80g.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> (snip)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> (snip)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> (snip).


Thanks for the reply, is there anyway to verify that my unit has such problem?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, is there anyway to verify that my unit has such problem?


I don't really know how thin the bottom is. So I don't know if that is normal. I do know my G403's sensor foot is not thick enough to touch the surface without pressure being applied to the mouse.

You can simply put your mouse on a hard flat surface and use a flashlight to see if light passes underneath the sensor foot.

Maybe in later batches Logitech will have a sensor foot that is thick enough. You wouldn't have to send the mouse back if Logitech offers free mouse feet if you request it for your unit.


----------



## Zakman

Mouse would be perfect for me if it had a proper thumb groove but I'm gonna keep with it. 3366 is godlike.

Purely out of curiosity, are there any major differences between the 3366 and the 3360?


----------



## Melan

Not really. Just smoothing gets higher starting from 2000? CPI I think. Nothing awful.


----------



## Tarinth

After getting the wrong feet at first i got the right ones atfer writing a Mail. Until Hyperglide offers G403 feet i will stay with this setup:


----------



## m0uz

Ordered myself a G403 tonight along with a bunch of codes bringing the price down to £46 for the mouse and a free G240 which I'll hopefully sell for a tenner. £36 G403 INCOMING!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> After getting the wrong feet at first i got the right ones atfer writing a Mail. Until Hyperglide offers G403 feet i will stay with this setup:


Wow. Does this actually make the mouse glide better? Seems like it would add more friction. And does this add any considerable weight to the mouse?


----------



## VESPA5

So do most of you use your G403 withOUT the battery cover? That additional 3g of weight can't be that much of an imbalance to the mouse, is it?


----------



## LLabwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So do most of you use your G403 withOUT the battery cover? That additional 3g of weight can't be that much of an imbalance to the mouse, is it?


Nah, I leave it in. It's too small a difference for me to notice and if I ever have to return it, it strikes me as the one thing that would probably go missing haha.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Wow. Does this actually make the mouse glide better? Seems like it would add more friction. And does this add any considerable weight to the mouse?


Are you serious about this question?
You can't make the mouse glide worse than with the stock feet... It has about the same glide like my "old" mod (with only 4 feet) it just sounds a bit rougher and feels more consistent in glide now.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Are you serious about this question?
> You can't make the mouse glide worse than with the stock feet... It has about the same glide like my "old" mod (with only 4 feet) it just sounds a bit rougher and feels more consistent in glide now.


The stock feet seem fine to me after a few days on a glass pad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So do most of you use your G403 withOUT the battery cover? That additional 3g of weight can't be that much of an imbalance to the mouse, is it?


I keep the weight holder off the mouse at all times. When I have the cable plugged in, having the weight holder off the mouse offsets the weight increase of the connection point of the cable.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I've never felt (or more accurately noticed) any uneven clicks on mine, and there was no rattle at all.
> This is weird.
> WW1ish, still a no go.


When did you purchase g403 and where?
Let me know plz.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> When did you purchase g403 and where?
> Let me know plz.


I did NOT purchase it, sorry.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I did NOT purchase it, sorry.


Ok sorry. TT


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Ok sorry. TT


Its available at amazon.com
Amazon.com | Logitech G403 Prodigy Gaming Mouse with High Performance Gaming Sensor


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The stock feet seem fine to me after a few days on a glass pad.
> I keep the weight holder off the mouse at all times. When I have the cable plugged in, having the weight holder off the mouse offsets the weight increase of the connection point of the cable.


Holder on is better with wired version.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Its available at amazon.com
> Amazon.com | Logitech G403 Prodigy Gaming Mouse with High Performance Gaming Sensor


It's issues wheel rattle and not even click buttons were resolved?
The official release in Korea is almost refurbished products.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> It's issues wheel rattle and not even click buttons were resolved?
> The official release in Korea is almost refurbished products.


I don't know. And i don't think so.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> It's issues wheel rattle and not even click buttons were resolved?
> The official release in Korea is almost refurbished products.


I will purchase from Logitech official website or Amazon.
I just wondering if I buy now I can buy improved product.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I don't know. And i don't think so.


thx! T.T


----------



## pez

Picked up one of these at Best Buy today and doesn't have the issues that everyone has been saying to look out for. Really loving the shape and the hump heigh/placement it's got going. Still have to decide whether the G403 or G Pro is for me, but I think it's looking like the G403 is it.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Picked up one of these at Best Buy today and doesn't have the issues that everyone has been saying to look out for. Really loving the shape and the hump heigh/placement it's got going. Still have to decide whether the G403 or G Pro is for me, but I think it's looking like the G403 is it.


I'm hard to buy at Best Buy because I'm Korean.
Best Buy has blocked Korea visa card.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Picked up one of these at Best Buy today and doesn't have the issues that everyone has been saying to look out for. Really loving the shape and the hump heigh/placement it's got going. Still have to decide whether the G403 or G Pro is for me, but I think it's looking like the G403 is it.


Amazon send dual seal products g403 g pro Korea buyers sometimes.
So I have been hesitated to buy g403 from Amazon.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Loose scroll wheel, loose main buttons or possibly weak/missing spring for main buttons, sensor foot not as thick as main feet or possibly bent lower shell.
> 
> The side buttons move around. They don't feel great and they can make a odd sound when they move outward of the shell during use.
> 
> The main buttons don't have a stop for limiting them from being pulled upward like other mice do. If the spring isn't strong enough to keep the buttons down they can bounce or be lifted upward during use.
> 
> You have to live with the way they designed the side and main buttons, like you have to live with Zowie's scroll wheel.


sigh. this is such a bummer.
i haven't been following the thread too closely but i suppose these issues are common enough to expect something to be wrong. maybe i'll just wait and hope those 'bad batches' have all been sold eventually


----------



## Klopfer

my S/N1634 is "perfect" ... no variables in Buttonforce , no strange pretravel , no wrong mousefeet , no rattle , nothing .... ( OK that Cable , but thats the Cable ... )
my first ( S/N1631 ) has MWheelrattle and M1 and M2 were a bit different ...


----------



## Bucake

though that SN is only on the bottom of the mouse :-(
it's still worth sharing imo, but in the end no help for someone who's considering purchasing one. heh


----------



## Klopfer

S/N is the Serialnumber ...
I dont know exactly , but i think the first 4 numbers are more like the "batch" ...
1631 was the first , I think , coz I got my first one a few days before official release ...
the 1634 I got directly from Logitech again ,RMA my faulty 1631, Logitech didnt want it back ...
Edit :
of course there are more Numbers and Letters behind the "1631 ... 1634 ... "








you talk about "bad Batches" ... I just said that Im fine with 1634 Batch







Logitech EU has 1634 for sure ...


----------



## Bucake

i figured it's just year + week. later productions might have had slight adjustments to increase quality or/and lower deviation


----------



## Klopfer

of course , the time since the first batch and the actual batch isnt long ... but Logitech can do some improvements in my thoughts , they didnt just let produce in some "random" factory without any controll over it ...
everyone knows , 1st batches are often not genious







... and now they're selling the maybe the 4th ...
so , I wont say they are all flawless, but the chance could be much higher ...
Edit :
maybe it's year + week ... I dunno ... but CPate said that they discovered a shortly number of faulty Versions and stopped shipping and implemented a fix ...
so maybe it worked ...


----------



## sjzorilla

anyone got photos of the g403 next to any deathadder ?


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> anyone got photos of the g403 next to any deathadder ?


there are some comparsion pics here in the thread with the Deathadder WoT Edition ...


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> there are some comparsion pics here in the thread with the Deathadder WoT Edition ...


sorry im on the mobile browser and i cant browse through the files in the thread


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> sorry im on the mobile browser and i cant browse through the files in the thread


http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2990#post_25582567

...


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> I dont know exactly , but i think the first 4 numbers are more like the "batch" ...


Year and week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> WW1ish, still a no go.


Well, at least its more of a FPS than world of tank watch, altough the classes as they are could potentially create a similar playstyle/reliance.


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2990#post_25582567
> 
> ...


thank you very much friend


----------



## Bucake

i don't suppose anyone has measured the encoder height?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(on the left)


----------



## aayman_farzand

I got my G403 two days ago and I believe it was one of the first batches. It was bought in the UK and and seems to have none of the defects mentioned here. No rattle, normal clicks. The clicks themselves are a bit lighter than the G Pro that I have. G303 still has the best clicks but not by much.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The stock feet seem fine to me after a few days on a glass pad.


That's nice for you. And if you are OK with it i wouldn't change it. :^)

The 4 G403 i tested (2x wired / 2 wireless) had a bad glide at first and a mediocre glide after break in.
Out of the mice i tested this year (DA, KPM, FK1+, FK1, ZA11, EC2-A, EC1-A) the 4 G403s had the worst glide on all my pads (Glorious XXL, Goliathus Speed, Goliathus Control, QCK+, G240, Kanga). Only the G Pro felt worse on some pads and about the same on others.

Of course the feet are not nearly as bad as this thing Logitech calls cable, but it's still something to improve (same with MB3 imo).
My modded G403 (CeeSA cable, Hyperglides, no magnets, 84g) is still my daily driver because the rest of the mouse is really good imo. And i use a stock wireless version at work. But that doesn't mean i will stop pointing out the flaws this thing has!


----------



## SynergyCB

Can anyone with the wireless G403 help me out. Interested in this mouse and I'm wondering how the wireless feels. Does it perform like a wired mouse or can you notice some slight latency?


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Can anyone with the wireless G403 help me out. Interested in this mouse and I'm wondering how the wireless feels. Does it perform like a wired mouse or can you notice some slight latency?


I just got a G900 and there's no latency. It performs the exact same as wired. Technically, it's wireless is faster than some wired mice.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Can anyone with the wireless G403 help me out. Interested in this mouse and I'm wondering how the wireless feels. Does it perform like a wired mouse or can you notice some slight latency?


It uses the same wireless technology as the G900. I own the G900 and it was my main for a while until I got the wired G403. The G900 performs wonderfully wireless. The reason I went to the wired G403 is the weight. Both the G900 and wireless G403 have about the same weight at 107g. The wired G403 is 90g. If you can cope with a slightly heavier mouse, by all means, go for the wireless version. You won't be disappointed in regards to performance.


----------



## needh3lp

Wanted to update for those interested in this mouse...

After almost 3 weeks with it, I have zero regrets moving to the G403 from the Deathadder. Despite similar dimensions, it feels fairly different from the DA shape so it took some adjusting to, but I can confidently say that I perform better in every game I play with the G403. Don't rule it out until you've spent a week or so with it. Without a doubt it's a fantastic mouse and I highly recommend it if you think it might suit your hand size.


----------



## Sinddk

After 4 weeks of dead silent i finally got a hold of an employee at Logitech in the EU that wasnt pants on head ******ed and she called the return department with me on he phone. I got my money back and bought another g403 via another site in my country and got it a few days later. (Never buying directly via logitech ever again).

And this time i got a perfect copy. No loose scroll wheel, great clicks all around - there is a slight rattle when i shake it a bit rough, think its the sensor - but i dont do sick fast swipes i play with high sens so isnt a problem at all.

I have tried the Corsair m65 pro, g502, rival 300 and last Fnatic Flick G1 which I loved quite a bit but the LOD was messing me up. And I can honestly say for my 18,5 cm hands the g403 is perfect for palm and I can even pick this up a bit better than the flick, even though its very rare i do so.

Loving it so far.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> It's issues wheel rattle and not even click buttons were resolved?
> The official release in Korea is almost refurbished products.


Considering everyone who has gotten replacement G403's has gotten to keep their old ones I doubt they are refurbished product.


----------



## eXellenty

have a question about the wireless version of the g403. I am currently using the wired g403 but would like to change to the wireless one if it do not have any lag or latency differences if you use it in wired mode compared to the wired g403. The reason for that is that I would like to have the option to use it wireless... If I play competitive games I would use it in wired mode so there are no disadvantages.

Are there any tests out there which show the latency between wired g403 and wireless g403 in wired mode?

EDIT: only thing I found was this test against a Razer DA:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2594-wireless-mouse-click-latency-analysis-vs-wired


----------



## Bucake

iirc it was 1.2ms, so no significant added delay. wireless drops reports unfortunately. but probably also not perceivable


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> but probably also not perceivable


Well. 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595573/logitech-g900-chaos-spectrum-announced/560#post_25040186

At the time i mentioned it i obv.didnt know why or place exactly why i felt that way, as i am not using mousetester when i get asked to test stuff as it could cloud my judgement, didnt impact my gameplay, but i also dont like it as it feels more choppy or like a loss of (ingame)fps. Probably not worth mentioning in slow games.


----------



## eXellenty

But do you also notice it in wired mode(g900 connected via cable)?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> But do you also notice it in wired mode(g900 connected via cable)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> iirc it was 1.2ms, so no significant added delay. *wireless* drops reports unfortunately. but probably also not perceivable


^

Its only happening in wireless mode.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> ^
> 
> Its only happening in wireless mode.


Isn't wireless communication affected by the amount of wireless noise?
So the more wireless noise the worse wireless communication becomes?


----------



## Conceptx

And what if you use a wireless g403 or the g900 with the cable connected? Do those two use the wire to transfer data too when its connected or it only charges the mouse?


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conceptx*
> 
> And what if you use a wireless g403 or the g900 with the cable connected? Do those two use the wire to transfer data too when its connected or it only charges the mouse?


it transfers the data via wire because you can unplug the wireless receiver from your pc and the mouse still stays connected to the pc


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> have a question about the wireless version of the g403. I am currently using the wired g403 but would like to change to the wireless one if it do not have any lag or latency differences if you use it in wired mode compared to the wired g403. The reason for that is that I would like to have the option to use it wireless... If I play competitive games I would use it in wired mode so there are no disadvantages.
> 
> Are there any tests out there which show the latency between wired g403 and wireless g403 in wired mode?
> 
> EDIT: only thing I found was this test against a Razer DA:
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2594-wireless-mouse-click-latency-analysis-vs-wired


The main disadvantage would be the added weight. It's cool to not have a cable influencing your mouse movements, but the added weight kind of nullifies that as the cable generally doesn't add 15g of extra weight on the mouse during use.

A wireless G100s type mouse could be a nice thing. I think the g100s is under 70g with the weight and cable removed. So a battery would make it ~85g, which is what most people consider very lightweight.


----------



## dmasteR

Is anyone else having wear on their side grips? There's a indentation there much like the SS Rival.


----------



## EDVurd

Just picked up the wireless 403 today and been using it a few hours. Seems great so far but obviously haven't given it much time. The shape, coating, clicks, everything feels very nice. No wheel rattle. Turned off the lights and set to 1200dpi and I'm done.

I'm leaving the receiver in the back of my desktop off to the right and on the floor and then just leaving the cord up on my desk for charging. I'm hoping there isn't interference or anything at this distance, it's not more than a 2 foot straight line through the desk, it just seems to make more sense to me then having to plug and unplug the dongle/receiver every time you need to charge. Anyone notice any delay or problems with the wireless mode this way?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is anyone else having wear on their side grips? There's a indentation there much like the SS Rival.


I have two marks on my G403 after a few days use. One looks shiny and the other looks like it's been scratched up. The scratch more is longer than the shiny mark. If I kept the mouse the scratch mark would have probably became bad enough to make it to the plastic over a few months.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Still waiting on that email about my refund. Been 5 weeks now I think.

This is getting a bit ridiculous at this point.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the feet quality really perplex me on this and the G Pro. The G900 feet were great. Not the smoothest, not the roughest, but these two mice just feel really....'meh'. Otherwise, I'm still very much enjoying the shape. I guess if you guys have the option to pick it up in a store, I'd recommend that. Both my G403 and G Pro turned out perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is anyone else having wear on their side grips? There's a indentation there much like the SS Rival.


I thought about this as I held the side grips of my G403







. I really hope this doesn't become a thing, though I never got my Rival 300 to do that, either.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the feet quality really perplex me on this and the G Pro. The G900 feet were great. Not the smoothest, not the roughest, but these two mice just feel really....'meh'. Otherwise, I'm still very much enjoying the shape. I guess if you guys have the option to pick it up in a store, I'd recommend that. Both my G403 and G Pro turned out perfect.
> I thought about this as I held the side grips of my G403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really hope this doesn't become a thing, though I never got my Rival 300 to do that, either.


Was only a issue on the original Rival.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Was only a issue on the original Rival.


Yeah...I gave my original away after putting a couple hundred hour of CS:GO on it and it didn't wear through until he got ahold of the mouse. So yeah...I'm just hoping it doesn't happen on the G403.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Still waiting on that email about my refund. Been 5 weeks now I think.
> 
> This is getting a bit ridiculous at this point.


Man, considering they have the best customer support according to 99% of people on these forums, other companies most come to your house and kick your dog when you send an email.


----------



## Fanu

I currently have Zowie FK2 (yellow one) and was thinking of replacing it with wireless G403. I would like to get rid of wires, but since I play UT like my life depended on it I need a precise mouse

Currently, only precise lag free mice are G900 and G403

Since I am a fingertip user, G900 is out of the question (also its price is almost 200€, **** that)
can G403 be used by a fingertip user?

I have somewhat larger hands and FK2 is not to big for me (if it was any bigger it wouldn't be good) but the only thing that annoys me with FK2 (besides the cable) is that my thumb touches the mousepad at all times with fingertip grip

since G403 has slightly raised bottom this wouldnt be an issue (I presume)

can G403 be used for fingertip grip (especially since it isnt ambidextrous)? anyone here using it with such grip? also how long does the battery last and how hard is it to clean? Fk2 is extremely easy to clean and after a year it still looks like new (I use alcohol soaked tissues to clean it - same ones used for cleaning glasses)

and since FK2 is 87g, will I feel the difference in weight since G403 is 107g?


----------



## pez

My hands are 21cm and the 403 *could* be a fingertip mouse for me, but that's not my grip style for an ergo mouse. Why is the G Pro not on your list?


----------



## Fanu

cause I am looking for a wireless mouse

guess I will need to hold out for a wireless version of g pro (or a smaller wireless version of G403)..


----------



## zaQon

3 years G502 user csgo Supreme not native English reporting in. In retail I unpacked one it was really bad, second one only right click is bad, took it.

First impressions after 2 hours.
-Wifi router is bad, turn it off or move away 2m minimum.
-Clicks from g502 are very different, more mushy a bit cant tell, maybe because new.
-Mouse is light and no cord = crazy aim. 360 like butter.
-Dpi is really different, about 20% more on g403. speed related accuracy variance test is like 5% more accurate on g502.
-g403 feels cheaper than g502 but overall is better for csgo: lighter, no cord, smaller, no useless sniper button.
-Rubber on sides is almost the same, but g403 has better.
-I can clickfest on g502 a bit faster.


----------



## Conceptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> it transfers the data via wire because you can unplug the wireless receiver from your pc and the mouse still stays connected to the pc


Thanks for the info! Gave you a rep+ for that







And how long the battery lasts with one charge?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Still waiting on that email about my refund. Been 5 weeks now I think.
> 
> This is getting a bit ridiculous at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, considering they have the best customer support according to 99% of people on these forums, other companies most come to your house and kick your dog when you send an email.
Click to expand...

They used to have the best support, not anymore.


----------



## rezolve

I decided to order a 403 as Amazon UK were selling it slightly cheaper - currently using a FinalMouse (_Shudder_) Ergo 2016 to give an idea of what I'm used to.

Unfortunately I just cannot grip the 403 properly at all - my fingers slide straight off the surfaces and I'm having to grip really hard to lift the mouse - being a low sens player this obviously isn't ideal.

I'm not really sure where to go from here - I definitely think I need a mouse with a glossy surface as I'm able to grip these much easier.

Tried the Nixeus Revel and couldn't get on with the clicks or the mousewheel... DM1 Pro S next?!


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> They used to have the best support, not anymore.


Yeah it's crap now. Think I'm on week six of waiting for RMA label. I gave up after 2 weeks and sold it.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> I decided to order a 403 as Amazon UK were selling it slightly cheaper - currently using a FinalMouse (_Shudder_) Ergo 2016 to give an idea of what I'm used to.
> 
> Unfortunately I just cannot grip the 403 properly at all - my fingers slide straight off the surfaces and I'm having to grip really hard to lift the mouse - being a low sens player this obviously isn't ideal.
> 
> I'm not really sure where to go from here - I definitely think I need a mouse with a glossy surface as I'm able to grip these much easier.
> 
> Tried the Nixeus Revel and couldn't get on with the clicks or the mousewheel... DM1 Pro S next?!


G pro?


----------



## R432

Huh? Was suppose to return this device to but now i got message "You will get your order within 7 to 10 working days" so iam getting new one? Havent received any return labels on instructions. Actually i dont mind if it doesnt have issues like my first G403.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> G pro?


Logi's 'G Pro Gaming Mouse'.

But yeah, the G900 performed phenomenally in wireless mode, so I wouldn't' doubt the G403 is the same way.


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conceptx*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Gave you a rep+ for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how long the battery lasts with one charge?


With bling-bling RGB lights 28hrs if you turn off the lights it has battery for 32hrs.


----------



## eXellenty

A tip for you guys who do not have the g403.

There are 15% and 25% codes for Logitechstore:

25% ti743eq6z
15% logi_shoop15

if you use shoop you get 8% cashback.

so you pay 75eur for the wireless g403 (German price)
and get 8% from 119€ back.

Good deal I think! ordered one!


----------



## Johan450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> A tip for you guys who do not have the g403.
> 
> There are 15% and 25% codes for Logitechstore:
> 
> 25% ti743eq6z
> 15% logi_shoop15
> 
> if you use shoop you get 8% cashback.
> 
> so you pay 75eur for the wireless g403 (German price)
> and get 8% from 119€ back.
> 
> Good deal I think! ordered one!


can you use both at the same time?


----------



## turbocrea

Heads up for ordering directly at the online store: if there is any issue wih the item, like, loose sensor lens, too light clicks, wheel rattling, you will not be able to get a replacement in under a month or so. Maybe not ever.
So better pray to the mouse gods yours is perfect. Or buy at a slightly higher price at a retailer where you can get your faulty item quickly replaced.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is anyone else having wear on their side grips? There's a indentation there much like the SS Rival.


That's weird, I've had mine probably as long as humanly possible without being a betatester and my sides look brand new when compared to the warranty one I got today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocrea*
> 
> Heads up for ordering directly at the online store: if there is any issue wih the item, like, loose sensor lens, too light clicks, wheel rattling, you will not be able to *get a replacement in under a month or so. Maybe not ever.*
> So better pray to the mouse gods yours is perfect. Or buy at a slightly higher price at a retailer where you can get your faulty item quickly replaced.


Mweh it didn't take that long, at least it didn't for me in Europe. A quick video showing the problem and I got a new one to the door without much hassle.

At least now I have an extra to put a paracord cable in when new feet comes out.


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan450*
> 
> can you use both at the same time?


yes, I used both


----------



## turbocrea

Lucky you. I'm at 24 days counting without reply since I reported the loose sensor lens. Look in this thread or other threads, plenty people complain, there is a pattern.

To say in different terms, one counter-example does not invalidate the statistic


----------



## VESPA5

Your best bet to get ANY kind of customer service from Logitech is to somehow get a hold of someone via phone or chat. It took Logitech almost a month to respond to my original support ticket for my G Pro. It took the rep only 15 minutes via chat to issue me a return shipping label. That was surprisingly quick that when someone at Logitech finally replied via email to my original ticket, I simply replied: "One of your reps took care of me via chat 3 weeks ago!"

It's as if the QC and customer service for Logitech has taken a step back lately. It's been that bad (at least for me).


----------



## turbocrea

I guess, that's what other posters told me too. But it is counter-intuitive to my experience. Also unacceptable. Also I tried that, did nothing in my case.

Generally if you try to get an issue solved by calling a hotline, they will just grind through the basics of basics, the likes of "have you tried switching it off and on again?" "I will connect you with another department" - *hangs up*, et cetera.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Your best bet to get ANY kind of customer service from Logitech is to somehow get a hold of someone via phone or chat. It took Logitech almost a month to respond to my original support ticket for my G Pro. It took the rep only 15 minutes via chat to issue me a return shipping label. That was surprisingly quick that when someone at Logitech finally replied via email to my original ticket, I simply replied: "One of your reps took care of me via chat 3 weeks ago!"
> 
> It's as if the QC and customer service for Logitech has taken a step back lately. It's been that bad (at least for me).


Should I call/chat instead of email if I'm trying to get a warranty replacement, not a refund?

They sent me:

Your warranty request has been submitted and waiting for approval, kindly allow us up to 24 to 48 hours. Once approved an automated email with a tracking number will be sent to you, tracking can be done on http://www.UPS.com, it takes about 12 hours before the tracking number can be used. The expected delivery is 3-7 business days from the moment of shipping.

It says up to 48 hours but it's been a week since I received that email and have had no contact since...


----------



## MasterBash

lol. They are sending me a second g403 wireless, because the wheel rattles on some notches (not all), my wired version is fine. They are not asking me to send my wireless g403 back, so I will have 2.

I guess I can just fix the loose scroll wheel myself?


----------



## SEJB

Yup, that is what I plan on doing with my extra 403. It would be a loss for them to take it back, repair it and sell it again as a refurb.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> i don't suppose anyone has measured the encoder height?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (on the left)


Sorry for the late reply: it's 9mm. I posted it earlier but it's buried under 270 pages of posts.


----------



## Vio-

I'm deciding between this and EC2-A, I have 21cm hand, hybrid claw/fingertip grip, but the thought of getting imperfect unit is holding me back. I don't mind the scroll rattle, but lens rattle is a no-no for me. It's not that easy to RMA here in south-east Asia as well, should I go through with it anyway?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vio-*
> 
> I'm deciding between this and EC2-A, I have 21cm hand, hybrid claw/fingertip grip, but the thought of getting imperfect unit is holding me back. I don't mind the scroll rattle, but lens rattle is a no-no for me. It's not that easy to RMA here in south-east Asia as well, should I go through with it anyway?


Your hand is bigger than mine so you probably want an EC1-A

After using both the EC1 is just better in terms of comfort to me and they fixed the clicking delay a while ago so that issue is gone too. Plus it's got a good glide and the rubber cable - give it a try from amazon and return it if you don't like it


----------



## Vio-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Your hand is bigger than mine so you probably want an EC1-A
> 
> After using both the EC1 is just better in terms of comfort to me and they fixed the clicking delay a while ago so that issue is gone too. Plus it's got a good glide and the rubber cable - give it a try from amazon and return it if you don't like it


Surprisingly EC1-A is tad more expensive than G403 in my country. It's hard to find mouse shape that suits my needs, Roccat Savu hurts my ring finger, G302/G100s are too narrow and slippery, KPM felt heavier than it should, can't get good grip on the sides with the smooth material, G400 is the only one I feel confident to hold. It's pretty hot here where I live, and I tend to sweat a lot while gaming, how's the materials on EC1-A?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vio-*
> 
> Surprisingly EC1-A is tad more expensive than G403 in my country. It's hard to find mouse shape that suits my needs, Roccat Savu hurts my ring finger, G302/G100s are too narrow and slippery, KPM felt heavier than it should, can't get good grip on the sides with the smooth material, G400 is the only one I feel confident to hold. It's pretty hot here where I live, and I tend to sweat a lot while gaming, how's the materials on EC1-A?


It becomes more 'grippy' when your hand is 'warm' so if you sweat a lot it should be VERY grippy - but do note you'll need to clean the surface off every 2 weeks or so cause it builds up a little 'gunk' from sweat. The old coating use to be fairly slippery if your hand was 'dry' - but now after your hand warms up its very grippy. You should be fine and I find it pretty comfortable - my hand is about 19.8 cm I believe


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply: it's 9mm. I posted it earlier but it's buried under 270 pages of posts.


thanks! must've looked over it when i searched :-/


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> A tip for you guys who do not have the g403.
> 
> There are 15% and 25% codes for Logitechstore:
> 
> 25% ti743eq6z
> 15% logi_shoop15
> 
> if you use shoop you get 8% cashback.
> 
> so you pay 75eur for the wireless g403 (German price)
> and get 8% from 119€ back.
> 
> Good deal I think! ordered one!


It don't work or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vio-*
> 
> I'm deciding between this and EC2-A, I have 21cm hand, hybrid claw/fingertip grip, but the thought of getting imperfect unit is holding me back. I don't mind the scroll rattle, but lens rattle is a no-no for me. It's not that easy to RMA here in south-east Asia as well, should I go through with it anyway?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Your hand is bigger than mine so you probably want an EC1-A
> 
> After using both the EC1 is just better in terms of comfort to me and they fixed the clicking delay a while ago so that issue is gone too. Plus it's got a good glide and the rubber cable - give it a try from amazon and return it if you don't like it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vio-*
> 
> Surprisingly EC1-A is tad more expensive than G403 in my country. It's hard to find mouse shape that suits my needs, Roccat Savu hurts my ring finger, G302/G100s are too narrow and slippery, KPM felt heavier than it should, can't get good grip on the sides with the smooth material, G400 is the only one I feel confident to hold. It's pretty hot here where I live, and I tend to sweat a lot while gaming, how's the materials on EC1-A?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> It becomes more 'grippy' when your hand is 'warm' so if you sweat a lot it should be VERY grippy - but do note you'll need to clean the surface off every 2 weeks or so cause it builds up a little 'gunk' from sweat. The old coating use to be fairly slippery if your hand was 'dry' - but now after your hand warms up its very grippy. You should be fine and I find it pretty comfortable - my hand is about 19.8 cm I believe


Yeah, I'd say between the G403, EC2-A and EC1-A you'll find a good fit. I've got the same sized hand as you, but I feel I actually like the G403 a bit better so far if not for just being more well built (keep in mind I apparently got a perfect one from Best Buy). Try whatever is cheaper and easier to return first, though.


----------



## Vio-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> It becomes more 'grippy' when your hand is 'warm' so if you sweat a lot it should be VERY grippy - but do note you'll need to clean the surface off every 2 weeks or so cause it builds up a little 'gunk' from sweat. The old coating use to be fairly slippery if your hand was 'dry' - but now after your hand warms up its very grippy. You should be fine and I find it pretty comfortable - my hand is about 19.8 cm I believe


That sounds good, the only reason I don't went straight for G403 was that people were complaining about the cable and glide, I do find that with bigger mice I don't lose grip that easily with all the sweats, thanks for all the info.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'd say between the G403, EC2-A and EC1-A you'll find a good fit. I've got the same sized hand as you, but I feel I actually like the G403 a bit better so far if not for just being more well built (keep in mind I apparently got a perfect one from Best Buy). Try whatever is cheaper and easier to return first, though.


I might actually try both if I have the chance, so far G403 is the cheaper option in my country, I don't care much about buttons and all since the game I play only need good glides, sensor, and most importantly shape. I've never tried any mice with 3366/3360 sensor before, therefore I'm curious.


----------



## frunction

The cable does suck, even debraided. I'm using the Elite until replacement feet come out for g403.


----------



## Pragmatist

Yeah, the cable is too stiff. I regret not getting the wireless instead just for that reason.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, the cable is too stiff. I regret not getting the wireless instead just for that reason.


I have my cable on a mouse bungee and it hasn't bothered me since. The thing about going wireless is you're adding another 17+ grams of weight to an excellently light mouse. I already have the G900 which is roughly the same weight as the wireless G403 and everyone's different but I use lighter mice quite much better than heavier mice in gaming. My G303's cable was so stiff that I spent about a good 10 minutes breaking it in. Either get a $5 mouse bungee on Amazon or drop another $30+ bucks for a wireless G403. They're both great mice (wired and wireless)


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Or dont spend anything and just tape it to the back side of your monitor.. Works wonders


----------



## MidNighTempest

I'm looking to sell my recent G403, Does anyone happen to know which section of the B/S/T forum do I post them in? is it Main Component ?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> The cable does suck, even debraided. I'm using the Elite until replacement feet come out for g403.


The cable on my wireless G403 was more flexible than the Zowie cable. It didn't hold any shape and would flop around like the cable Ceesa sells. However, the cable was thicker/heavier than the Zowie cable. I might prefer the G403 cable over the Zowie cable if it was thinner than a Zowie cable -- of course it would have to be debraided.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Or dont spend anything and just tape it to the back side of your monitor.. Works wonders


I bought this to use as an anchor and to help keep my hand in good condition.



I weave the cable between two of the "pistons" so it won't move, then I place it on the right side of my mouse pad.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I have my cable on a mouse bungee and it hasn't bothered me since. The thing about going wireless is you're adding another 17+ grams of weight to an excellently light mouse. I already have the G900 which is roughly the same weight as the wireless G403 and everyone's different but I use lighter mice quite much better than heavier mice in gaming. My G303's cable was so stiff that I spent about a good 10 minutes breaking it in. Either get a $5 mouse bungee on Amazon or drop another $30+ bucks for a wireless G403. They're both great mice (wired and wireless)


I actually have a mouse bungee, but it still doesn't feel right. If I tighten the cord the mouse turns around slightly on its own when I loosen the grip, and when I have a chunk of cord hanging about it feels like it's in the way too since I have to drag the stiff cord around. I won't stick with this mouse for long since I buy new stuff often, but if it was my main mouse I'd try that ceesaa cord many enjoy.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I actually have a mouse bungee, but it still doesn't feel right. If I tighten the cord the mouse turns around slightly on its own when I loosen the grip, and when I have a chunk of cord hanging about it feels like it's in the way too since I have to drag the stiff cord around. I won't stick with this mouse for long since I buy new stuff often, but if it was my main mouse I'd try that ceesaa cord many enjoy.


Bummers. Try taping the cord to the side of your monitor. If you go wireless, you have to compensate for the weight (which isn't too bad, 107g isn't that heavy). I just never can understand mouse companies constantly going for the braided cable angle. You could always try to break in the cable by just wrapping it in a coil and unwrapping it several times, loosing it up a bit. I didn't really think the cord was that stiff. The cord for the Dream Machines Pro on the other hand was like a coat hanger, it was that stiff (I'm exaggerating, of course).


----------



## dreamsINdigital

Does anyone's mouse wheel click feel a little mushy? Maybe that's just how it is, but I expected it to be slightly more snappy. Mine doesn't have any rattle with 1636 on the box and 1631 on the mouse.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamsINdigital*
> 
> Does anyone's mouse wheel click feel a little mushy? Maybe that's just how it is, but I expected it to be slightly more snappy. Mine doesn't have any rattle with 1636 on the box and 1631 on the mouse.


Mushy with a tactile click. It just needs a lot more pressure than most of the usual scroll wheel clicks I've used in my lifetime. It's not the best but it isn't the worst either.


----------



## dreamsINdigital

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Mushy with a tactile click. It just needs a lot more pressure than most of the usual scroll wheel clicks I've used in my lifetime. It's not the best but it isn't the worst either.


That sums it up perfectly. It seems like I lucked out and got a perfect G403 then.

Unfortunately I don't really like it, but I really want to. The shape just doesn't seem to agree with me, so it may have to go back to the store. I think I need something more along the lines of the Mionix Naos for my hand size and grip style.


----------



## thompax

so i got 25% discount on logitech.. maybe i will test the g403 since i didnt like the pro as much as i like my ec2-a.. (bad mouse feets, fat braided cable and way to light rmb) so how is the g403 size vs the g402? (i actually liked that size) any picture of thoose 2 together?


----------



## Conceptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> so i got 25% discount on logitech.. maybe i will test the g403 since i didnt like the pro as much as i like my ec2-a.. (bad mouse feets, fat braided cable and way to light rmb) so how is the g403 size vs the g402? (i actually liked that size) any picture of thoose 2 together?


G402 is definately longer than the G403, but I think both have the same height.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Your best bet to get ANY kind of customer service from Logitech is to somehow get a hold of someone via phone or chat. It took Logitech almost a month to respond to my original support ticket for my G Pro. It took the rep only 15 minutes via chat to issue me a return shipping label. That was surprisingly quick that when someone at Logitech finally replied via email to my original ticket, I simply replied: "One of your reps took care of me via chat 3 weeks ago!"
> 
> It's as if the QC and customer service for Logitech has taken a step back lately. It's been that bad (at least for me).


I've been waiting 5 weeks now. I have called and talked with two separate support personnel - that both had to get permission to give me a refund, confirm I have a refund available - only to say that they can't actually process the refund over the phone, that the sales department would have to issue this. Unfortunately the sales support does not have a phone contact and that "...email is the only contact form for this type of support".

5 weeks now, and both times that I have contacted Logi, they confirmed it would be _2-3 business days, at most_.

I will never, ever....ever, ever buy a Logi mouse from Logitech Direct, again. Period.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vio-*
> 
> That sounds good, the only reason I don't went straight for G403 was that people were complaining about the cable and glide, I do find that with bigger mice I don't lose grip that easily with all the sweats, thanks for all the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually try both if I have the chance, so far G403 is the cheaper option in my country, I don't care much about buttons and all since the game I play only need good glides, sensor, and most importantly shape. I've never tried any mice with 3366/3360 sensor before, therefore I'm curious.


Yeah...as someone mentioned, I didn't think about the added weight of the wireless model...however, if you've used a DeathAdder or a Rival300 and have been fine with that weight, it wouldn't bother you. I like that the wired G403 is in tune with the Zowie mice while retaining a much more solid feel and build.

But yes, as I stated before, the glide is only 'rough' because of the feet, and the cable is 'fixable'. I have it hook'n'looped to my keyboard cable and have some slack given. It doesn't bother me one bit, but I feel a bungee could be useful.


----------



## m4gg0t

Just got my mouse, did some QC of it. So far all clicks are good, no scroll wheel rattle but I can hear something rattling inside most likely its the lens. My SN is 1636.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Just got my mouse, did some QC of it. So far all clicks are good, no scroll wheel rattle but I can hear something rattling inside most likely its the lens. My SN is 1636.


Someone explained that there's a bit of slack in the front where the cable's strain relief slots into the shell and that's perhaps where a rattling noise comes from.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Someone explained that there's a bit of slack in the front where the cable's strain relief slots into the shell and that's perhaps where a rattling noise comes from.


I just did the tape test and I kinda think its the lens, but i could be wrong.


----------



## m0uz

Just got my G403 and I have to say I thought the sensor alignment thing wouldn't be a huge problem. Boy, was I wrong. It's absolutely atrocious. This is going to take some getting used to and probably going to mess up my aim when switching to other mice









Edit: It also has G303-level lens rattle but no wheel rattle (1634)


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> lol. They are sending me a second g403 wireless, because the wheel rattles on some notches (not all), my wired version is fine. They are not asking me to send my wireless g403 back, so I will have 2.
> 
> I guess I can just fix the loose scroll wheel myself?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Just got my G403 and I have to say I thought the sensor alignment thing wouldn't be a huge problem. Boy, was I wrong. It's absolutely atrocious. This is going to take some getting used to and probably going to mess up my aim when switching to other mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It also has G303-level lens rattle but no wheel rattle (1634)


got my wireless g403 today... clicks and wheel are ok but the sensor rattles really bad


----------



## espn

no one post live pics?


----------



## MidNighTempest

Has anyone with a Replacement G403 try to return it for a refund? A Logitech Rep. told me Replacement Unit / G403 can not be return for refunds. Want to know if the is is true.


----------



## m4gg0t

So an update. After playing BF1 with the G403 for a 10hrs, I must say I love the shape and sensor. I play well, much better then my FK1. I don't notice the angled sensor issue at all. Though, there's a few issues with my copy I feel. I feel like the LMB is a lot easier to click and i miss click, also I'm trying to figure out where this rattle is coming from. Did the tape test but seems fine. Other then that the mouse is awesome, thinking if I want to try my luck at getting a replacement.


----------



## SEJB

I guess I need to do another lens rattle test considering people seem to have issues. I've had a g pro and a 403 without any issues except the scroll wheel.


----------



## maibuN

Nice mouse but I am bit disappointed with the glides. Which hyperglides would fit? Maybe the IE30 glides?


----------



## jazzyjoey

I have IE3.0 hyperglides on my GPro and they are a little too thick. It makes the LOD kinda weird and the cpi feels off. You might want to try the MX3 hyperglides though.


----------



## Klopfer

MX3 will fit ... but hyperglide will develope some G Pro and maybe G403 skatez too soon ( hopefully ) ...
http://www.hyperglide.net/


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> MX3 will fit ... but hyperglide will develope some G Pro and maybe G403 skatez too soon ( hopefully ) ...
> http://www.hyperglide.net/


Great news!


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I guess I need to do another lens rattle test considering people seem to have issues. I've had a g pro and a 403 without any issues except the scroll wheel.


What is wrong about scroll?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I guess I need to do another lens rattle test considering people seem to have issues. I've had a g pro and a 403 without any issues except the scroll wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong about scroll?
Click to expand...

Probably loose/wiggles back and forth when scrolling or rattles when moving the mouse back and forth.

I got a G403 that is near perfect and has been for about a week now, but the last one I used had a loose scroll wheel and balance issues.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> Nice mouse but I am bit disappointed with the glides. Which hyperglides would fit? Maybe the IE30 glides?


MX - 1:


MX - 2:


I didn't messure the DPI with the stock feet, but with both of the Hyperglide Models it ranges from 800 to 810 DPI with the 800 DPI setting.


----------



## gunnu

so i ordered g403 today, which part of serial number should i be looking to know about new batch


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> So an update. After playing BF1 with the G403 for a 10hrs, I must say I love the shape and sensor. I play well, much better then my FK1. I don't notice the angled sensor issue at all. Though, there's a few issues with my copy I feel. I feel like the LMB is a lot easier to click and i miss click, also I'm trying to figure out where this rattle is coming from. Did the tape test but seems fine. Other then that the mouse is awesome, thinking if I want to try my luck at getting a replacement.


I called the Logitech support yesterday evening and after I described the sensor rattle issue the Logitech lady said they will send me a replacement asap and I do not have to send my g403 wireless back. Today I received an automatic email that my replacement is about to get send







actually I am surprised how fast they replace it.


----------



## turbocrea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> I called the Logitech support yesterday evening and after I described the sensor rattle issue the Logitech lady said they will send me a replacement asap and I do not have to send my g403 wireless back. Today I received an automatic email that my replacement is about to get send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I am surprised how fast they replace it.


What country are you from? I have a hunch the support only works for some countries and for others it fails miserably.


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocrea*
> 
> What country are you from? I have a hunch the support only works for some countries and for others it fails miserably.


I am from Germany, Email Support does not work for me tough. You can only contact them via Chat or Phone.


----------



## CobraPlissken

I just recently also called the support (germany). Because i could not get a real answer with email. Chat didnt work neither, so i called them and i guess they sending out a new mouse to me after the guy on the phone wrote down the Problems with my current mouse.

As i said the one i have is directly from logitech and one of the first batches. I got slight sensor rattle and strong mouse wheel rattle.
So he said there is indeed a technical Problem with this series on the first batches and i will get a replacement by next week.
Sounded like i dont have to sent back my old one 2.

I should have done that call earlier because my support emails are like more then 1month old and nothing much happened.
The phone call worked good and the guy was rly nice and sry.

Hopefully the new batch is like most ppl say without the rattling then im good again with logitech support.

GL All


----------



## m4gg0t

I live in Singapore, so i would have to go down to my local distributor to get a replacement. They are fairly easy on replacements, but to get there is a pain though. I think may have just found the mouse that will last me awhile, now just to find a good copy.

I find it kinda funny, that some $15 office mouse have nicer clicks then a $70 gaming mouse.


----------



## Bucake

$15 for an office mouse? oh man what a deal


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I find it kinda funny, that some $15 office mouse have nicer clicks then a $70 gaming mouse.


Ain't that the sad truth. I use a beat up M705 wireless mouse for my work laptop, but some of the workstations I've used when traveling to other locations for work have these cheap janky Dell mice that have glorious mouse clicks. I'm sure the sensor isn't as great, but the mouse clicks are pure awesomeness. SMH


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Ain't that the sad truth. I use a beat up M705 wireless mouse for my work laptop, but some of the workstations I've used when traveling to other locations for work have these cheap janky Dell mice that have glorious mouse clicks. I'm sure the sensor isn't as great, but the mouse clicks are pure awesomeness. SMH


I was just at school and using their comp for a project. They had some crappy Dell mouse and the clicks were so nice, but everything else sucked.


----------



## Fanu

replaced my FK2 with G403 wireless

I can post pictures in few days if you want

G403 has no defects and mouse wheel is an improvement over FK2 (which is too hard to scroll/press)

btw lol
I'm on windows 10 and cant figure out how to make the mouse work in wireless mode? on/off button and switching USB receiver ports does nothing

logitech gaming software reports 2 G403, one working (I presume this is the wired mode) and one for which it says to wake it up/power on

If I unplug the mouse USB cable then logitech software reports only 1 mouse and it asks me to power it on..

edit*

had to use this mouse pairing software and now the mouse works with wireless reciever (no matter the USB port its connected to)


----------



## m4gg0t

The G403 is leaps and bounds better then
zowie mice


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> replaced my FK2 with G403 wireless
> 
> I can post pictures in few days if you want
> 
> G403 has no defects and mouse wheel is an improvement over FK2 (which is too hard to scroll/press)
> 
> btw lol
> I'm on windows 10 and cant figure out how to make the mouse work in wireless mode? on/off button and switching USB receiver ports does nothing
> 
> logitech gaming software reports 2 G403, one working (I presume this is the wired mode) and one for which it says to wake it up/power on
> 
> If I unplug the mouse USB cable then logitech software reports only 1 mouse and it asks me to power it on..
> 
> edit*
> 
> had to use this mouse pairing software and now the mouse works with wireless reciever (no matter the USB port its connected to)


I just plugged in the receiver and played. I didn't use any software on Windows 7 x64. I think I also used Windows 10 x64 without software at first.


----------



## MasterBash

same. I just plugged the receiver in.


----------



## Fanu

played several hours of new UT yesterday with the G403
in comparison to FK2:

*pros*:

-grip is better - especially the left side of the mouse where the thumb is placed, since the ledge is elevated your thumb doesnt touch the mouse pad as with FK2 (since I have a fingertip grip, its better if my fingers don't touch the pad)

-precision - G403 wins hands down, I felt immediate improvement (maybe its cause of the grip, maybe cause of the sensor, don't really care)

-no cable drag - wireless mode works perfectly and tracks the same as wired, being free from cable enabled me to twist and whip the mouse more than FK2

-DPI - you can set 1-6 (not really sure on the maximum) DPI presets in logitech software which you can then switch between using the DPI mouse button, you can change DPI in increments of 50 (I use a single DPI setting of 800)

-mouse settings are saved on memory inside the mouse (or you can save them on PC only)

-all of the buttons are easier to click (except for 2 side buttons which feel similar) compared to FK2 and mouse wheel is especially an improvement compared to FK2 (easier to scroll, click)

*neutral*:
-added weight doesnt affect me (87g FK2 vs 117g G403 with weight)

-RGB looks cool and is unobtrusive - I just turn it off cause its useless during gaming + reduces battery time (on full brightness) by 8h

-battery - 32h on full charge with lights off, 28h with RGB breathing effect, 24h with constant lights (as reported by logitech software)

*negatives*:

-weight system is useless and removing the weight makes the mouse front heavy which messes up balance - removing the weight but leaving the lid on still messes up balance, you have to have the weight+lid on if you want a balanced mouse

incredible the difference in aiming with FK2 and G403 - it was especially noticeable in instagib game mode (where one hit = kill)
and it didnt take me several hours to adjust, I noticed the difference straight away

I have somewhat larger hands so G403 being larger then FK2 didnt bother me - besides, its not that much larger, you could say they are the same in length with G403 being taller (but I dont feel that hump since I am using a fingertip grip)


----------



## m4gg0t

Is it me or the clicks don't feel as nice as the G303. I do not understand how this is possible if they are using the same technology. Maybe a different version of the switches?


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Is it me or the clicks don't feel as nice as the G303.


Its not only you







. I like the clicks of the G302 are much more than on the G403.
Maybe because the plastic of the G302/G303 is thicker on the buttons?


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> Its not only you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like the clicks of the G302 are much more than on the G403.
> Maybe because the plastic of the G302/G303 is thicker on the buttons?


Could be, or maybe they are just using different switches?


----------



## CobraPlissken

Theyr using diffrent material and material thickness, therefore the switches or clicks feel diffrent.
I like the g403 clicks very much, they feel stiff and accurate, cant accidentally click unless your hulk, but still easy enough to click.


----------



## doomleika

(oops wrong thread)


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Is it me or the clicks don't feel as nice as the G303. I do not understand how this is possible if they are using the same technology. Maybe a different version of the switches?


It depends on your copy of the G303 and G403. People have stated that the G303's M1/M2 are too light. For me, the G Pro had the lightest clicks, the G403 (which is my main) has light but slightly tactile clicks, and my G303 has the most crisp and tactile buttons of the 3 I mentioned. The only reason I don't use the G303 as much (light weight and awesome buttons in all) is because my hand starts to cramp up after using it for about 45 minutes in-game. It's the only mouse I own that causes my hand to do that.


----------



## maibuN

with my g403 the 800 dpi settings is NOT 800 dpi. It is much less, maybe 750-760 dpi. Is that normal? (stock feet)


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> with my g403 the 800 dpi settings is NOT 800 dpi. It is much less, maybe 750-760 dpi. Is that normal? (stock feet)


Whenever a mouse advertises 400, 800, 1600, etc. - it's really CPI steps that are "close to" those numbers. Take my Revel for instance. Even though the color scheme states it's at 800 CPI, it felt like 900 CPI. You're either going to get something close to or around the given CPI. Which is weird in your case because Logitech is generally very good at keeping the CPI steps as close to the intended setting.


----------



## Bucake

from what i've seen, all 336x mice all seem to perform very close to the advertised steps. i would be surprised if it's really 740 - 750 for your unit and if that revel is really 900.
not saying i wouldn't believe you, but at least measure it with MouseTester


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Insomnia is a LAN party in the UK.


Insomnia is something I suffer from occasionally which usually warrants melatonin or sleeping pills. Oh wait. Never mind


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> from what i've seen, all 336x mice all seem to perform very close to the advertised steps. i would be surprised if it's really 740 - 750 for your unit and if that revel is really 900.
> not saying i wouldn't believe you, but at least measure it with MouseTester


Oddly enough the G pro i have is spot on with the dpi steps. All 4 g403's i had were all at around 380, so they were off but they were all almost exactly the same amount off . Maybe it has something to do with the shell and feet of the g403, maybe the sensor sits higher there than in the G pro.


----------



## Premise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Oddly enough the G pro i have is spot on with the dpi steps. All 4 g403's i had were all at around 380, so they were off but they were all almost exactly the same amount off . Maybe it has something to do with the shell and feet of the g403, maybe the sensor sits higher there than in the G pro.


I've had 2 G403s both of which have sensor feet that don't make contact with my mousepad without a decent amount of pressure on the mouse. The G Pro's sensor foot did though. So in that case the dpi steps being lower on the G403 makes sense. I didn't measure the dpi, but tested my G403 against my EC2-A in game. At 800 dpi my G403 seemed only a small amount higher. If I'm not mistaken, dpi steps on Zowies tend to run a decent amount lower than the stated amount.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Premise*
> 
> I've had 2 G403s both of which have sensor feet that don't make contact with my mousepad without a decent amount of pressure on the mouse. The G Pro's sensor foot did though. So in that case the dpi steps being lower on the G403 makes sense. I didn't measure the dpi, but tested my G403 against my EC2-A in game. At 800 dpi my G403 seemed only a small amount higher. If I'm not mistaken, dpi steps on Zowies tend to run a decent amount lower than the stated amount.


I did some tests with ******ed amounts of pressure and it didn't really change anything.

But like already mentioned dpi steps being "off" is completely normal. It also changes if you put different mouse feet on your mouse, since this will change how far away the mouse is from the surface.


----------



## Premise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I did some tests with ******ed amounts of pressure and it didn't really change anything.
> 
> But like already mentioned dpi steps being "off" is completely normal. It also changes if you put different mouse feet on your mouse, since this will change how far away the mouse is from the surface.


Yeah it's just weird to have a sensor foot that's just kinda there unless you put a lot of weight on your mouse.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I did some tests with ******ed amounts of pressure and it didn't really change anything.
> 
> But like already mentioned dpi steps being "off" is completely normal. It also changes if you put different mouse feet on your mouse, since this will change how far away the mouse is from the surface.


If the sensor foot isn't the same thickness as the main feet CPI would increase when the mouse bends or is on soft surfaces. How much the CPI increases depend on how close it's getting to the surface. Obviously, when the CPI decreases significantly that's due to the sensor to surface height being higher than spec. Although a mouse is made to spec the surface could slightly change CPI.

I think a difference of 20 CPI, from the 3366 architecture, is more a design failure than a surface attribute (I have to check the data sheet again).

The G303 I had was as close to the CPI numbers claimed as I could humanly measure, an impressive thing to see at the time. Hence my great disappointment with the G403.


----------



## m4gg0t

I have yet to noticed this sensor feet issue,seems kinds odd to have a issue like this.


----------



## Premise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I have yet to noticed this sensor feet issue,seems kinds odd to have a issue like this.


Maybe it isn't a real problem if the DPI isn't changing or all units don't have the problem.

I'm just trying to figure out why I have trouble aiming with this mouse when it fits my hand so well, even after giving it 2 to 3 weeks. I guess it's just the shape. The DA Elite and G Pro were better, but the EC2-A is still the best for me.


----------



## m4gg0t

I've been using ambi mouse for so long, I could never adjust to playing with a EC2A or a DeathAdder. Though with the G403 I've adjusted quite well, aiming and playing just as good if not better. The sensor just feels so good and this is the first ego mouse I've use in a while that I'm actually playing well with. Still wondering if i want to try to get a replacement because of the left click being a little too easy to press and the rattle that i have no idea where its coming from.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> "I wanted to make a longer video but I tried this mouse in actual game play and I got so frustrated I don't want to make anymore. Just... I don't like it at all."


----------



## SEJB

That is one weird way to hold the mouse, other than that I don't really see the point of linking the video?
It's an average CS player with a weird grip which makes him need a massive LOD.

Interesting sidenote that karrigan switched to the G pro so it will be fun to see if any more pro players venture into logitechs new lineup.


----------



## maibuN

I also have problems aiming with this mouse and I don`t know why. I don`t think it is the shape because the grip feels quite comfortable but aiming feels so different than with ec1-a or rival so that I can`t hit any shots with the g403. I can`t imagine we will see any pro players switching to logitech unless they get huge amount of money to do so.


----------



## yXaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> That is one weird way to hold the mouse, other than that I don't really see the point of linking the video?
> It's an average CS player with a weird grip which makes him need a massive LOD.
> 
> Interesting sidenote that karrigan switched to the G pro so it will be fun to see if any more pro players venture into logitechs new lineup.


Dev1ce and Autimatic also switched to the G403. Not that it really matters though. Everyone has their own grip and playstyle. Thankfully there is a large selection of decent mice at the moment.


----------



## maibuN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yXaen*
> 
> Thankfully there is a large selection of decent mice at the moment.


Seriously? The mouse market is full of overpriced crap at the moment. Only usable mouse is still IE 3.0 but it has its faults too.


----------



## wareya

just make your own


----------



## m4gg0t

Does anyone find that scrolling down has less resistance then scrolling up?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> I also have problems aiming with this mouse and I don`t know why. I don`t think it is the shape because the grip feels quite comfortable but aiming feels so different than with ec1-a or rival so that I can`t hit any shots with the g403.


logitech has less button latency (input lag) comparing to zowie. may be that's why.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*


This guy is just uncomfortable, due to him having small hands and his grip not working with the shape. For a proper review he should have played with all mice for at least 2-4 weeks before comparing them.

As we all know, you have the worlds best internals in a mouse but if the shape doesn't suit you, it is not gonna work for you. So this is kinda redundant, because it is personal preference and depends on your hand size , grip style, if a mouse is gonna work for you or not.

Also lol at this guy "It doesn't work for my grip, where i have the mouse hover in midair. the mouse has to be 100% down on the mousepad for it to work". Looks like he tried to copy JW's grip and it doesn't really work for him.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I regret to inform you sir... but you have a case of the tiny hands.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Thoughts on *G900* versus *G403* after having the G403 for a week:

*Sensor implementation*--G900, barely. It's strange switching back and forth between the two because of the slightly askew sensor position on the G403, which makes large horizontal swipes off-angle until you get used to it. Same problem going back to the G900 once I was used to G403. Also I think the G403 sensor position might be just a tad bit to the rear than ideal.
*Clicks*--*G900*. To be fair, the G900's clicks easily beat any mouse I've tried. The G403 clicks were decent as far as actuation force and response, but are no better than good because of the mushy feel and hollow sound.
*Click latency*--draw (when G900 is wired). Bump tested rigorously, and they're dead even. G900 would be ~1ms slower wireless.
*Mouse wheel feedback/feel*--*G900*. The G403 has almost no feedback and it is slightly lower than ideal for me.
*Mouse wheel performance*--*G403*. Bhops just seemed easier to hit with the G403, dunno why. Maybe it's the mechanical encode? Idk much about the difference tbh
*Middle mouse button*--draw. G900's is strangely awkward to press and kinda stiff, but the G403's was again kinda mushy feeling and sounding.
*Thumb buttons*--*G900*. Pretty well placed and responsive enough on the G900. With the G403, the placement cause me to accidentally hit mouse4 with my inner-middle thumb quit often. The buttons are too big and yet again mushy feeling.
*Weight/balance*--*G403*. The G900 w/ battery removed and cable debraided actually feels pretty close in weight to the G403, but the G403 is still noticeably nimbler and it seems really well balanced over the grip area. The G900 used to feel oddly balanced to me, but I think it's something you grow into as you adapt your grip to it slowly over weeks/months, because of its unique shape.
*Glide*--draw. I would say G900 but it was upgraded w/ Hotline feet, so not an entirely fair comparison although you could argue that it has the disadvantage of weighing ~10g more. The G403 didn't have a nice feeling glide to me out of the box, but it broke in nicely after a few hours. Still, I think the G900's mouse feet arrangement is slightly superior.
*Grip comfort*--G403 barely. Never experienced any fatigue with the G403. I have had slight fatigue/pain from the G900 before, but less than with other mice.
*Grip/shape effectiveness*--*G900*. I really thought I would like the G403 shape 'filling up my hand', but I think it actually was detrimental for some of the more precise aiming. It fills up your hand so much that you can't really exert much control through the fingertips, so it feels like your aim is all arm and no wrist, whereas I prefer an even mix of the two. The G900 took several weeks if not months for me to get full control with the shape but now I feel like I can control it better than any other mouse.
*Build quality*--draw. My G403 was from a good lot number, so I didn't get any sensor rattle or flexing of the shell as has been reported. I would've said the G900 here because overall it feels like a more solid product to me, but some people don't like the horizontal M1/M2 sway and the mouse wheel has a slight rattle when flicking fiercely.
*Cable*--G900, barely. I'm not sure on this but it seems like the G403 was a little stiffer than my G900 before debraiding.

*Overall*--It's the G900 for me, which means I will probably be returning the G403. The main factors were the G900's world class clicks and the better precision fingertip control. It was close though. I think I would maybe prefer the G403 if my G900 didn't have the battery removed and cable debraided.


----------



## Conceptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Thoughts on *G900* versus *G403* after having the G403 for a week:
> 
> ...
> 
> *Overall*--It's the G900 for me, which means I will probably be returning the G403. The main factors were the G900's world class clicks and the better precision fingertip control. It was close though. I think I would maybe prefer the G403 if my G900 didn't have the battery removed and cable debraided.


Which one is bigger and higher? The g900 or the g403?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> That is one weird way to hold the mouse, other than that I don't really see the point of linking the video?
> It's an average CS player with a weird grip which makes him need a massive LOD.
> 
> Interesting sidenote that karrigan switched to the G pro so it will be fun to see if any more pro players venture into logitechs new lineup.


It's another opinion to add to the thread.

He is a GO player and uses two of the most popular mice people use for that game, which makes his opinion more interesting. Also, he is not the first person to complain about the LOD being too low and the inability to increase it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> I also have problems aiming with this mouse and I don`t know why. I don`t think it is the shape because the grip feels quite comfortable but aiming feels so different than with ec1-a or rival so that I can`t hit any shots with the g403. I can`t imagine we will see any pro players switching to logitech unless they get huge amount of money to do so.


I think Autimatic is using it right now. You could try to find that out by watching E-League's stream VOD.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It's another opinion to add to the thread.
> He is a GO player and uses two of the most popular mice people use for that game, which makes his opinion more interesting. Also, he is not the first person to complain about the LOD being too low and the inability to increase it.


It doesn't really add anything considering he is just a random player out of literally millions of players. Since he isn't here to answer any questions about his opinion it's just repeating the same things people have said already. Most gamers have gone through a couple of mice and tried the most popular ones so it's not really unique to have used a deathadder and an EC mouse.

While the LOD is perfectly fine for me I do agree that it would be better to utilize the ability in the 3360 to change the LOD.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conceptx*
> 
> Which one is bigger and higher? The g900 or the g403?


Not exactly sure what you mean, but to me the G403 feels bigger in the hand. But the G900 is bigger at the very end. They turn out to be quite different for me to grip. The G403 is pretty full contact across the whole hand except for right at the base of the fingers, but feels much taller mid-finger than the G900. This full contact on a fairly wide shape makes the fingers have less influence (people who try to aim with arm as much as possible like this). The G900 makes even better contact right at the base of the palm for me, with the best grip is when I arch the fingers the make a relaxed claw grip. This allows me to pull the mouse into my palm for stability when I'm wanting to arm-aim, or balance the weight more out on my fingertips when I want wrist-aim.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> It doesn't really add anything considering he is just a random player out of literally millions of players. Since he isn't here to answer any questions about his opinion it's just repeating the same things people have said already. Most gamers have gone through a couple of mice and tried the most popular ones so it's not really unique to have used a deathadder and an EC mouse.
> 
> While the LOD is perfectly fine for me I do agree that it would be better to utilize the ability in the 3360 to change the LOD.


If he is saying the same things people have already said, his opinion is adding to those things.

When the G302/3 came out many no namers complained about the same things. Those complaints, pooled in one thread, gave you a better understanding...


----------



## SEJB

The thing is his opinion isn't worth anything. He shows himself opening the box in the video and at best he used it for 10 minutes before deciding it doesn't fit his hand.
It's not exactly a new thing that ergo mice doesn't fit everyones hand.

James N sums it up nicely.


----------



## Leopardi

Does G403 have the same sensitive mouse button problem as G Pro? Can you rest fingers on them?


----------



## SEJB

Depends on what sensitive mouse button problem is for you, are the buttons much more sensitive than a deathadder and a zowie mouse? Yes.
Can you rest your fingers on them? Yes no problem but this is where what you are used to comes into play. If I was used to the stiffness of a Zowie mouse I probably would encounter issues at first but since I have mainly used a logitech mouse with these light clicks for the past 6 months it's perfectly fine for me.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> The thing is his opinion isn't worth anything. He shows himself opening the box in the video and at best he used it for 10 minutes before deciding it doesn't fit his hand.
> It's not exactly a new thing that ergo mice doesn't fit everyones hand.
> 
> James N sums it up nicely.


In that case, I guess we only need 1 review/opinion of the G403 on the internet.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does G403 have the same sensitive mouse button problem as G Pro? Can you rest fingers on them?


They are just as sensitive as each other to me. I rest my fingers on them all the time and have no issues, but even very light taps on them will trigger it. So thats something to take note of. But its definitely not as bad as you might think. Both fantastic mice!


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It's another opinion to add to the thread.
> 
> He is a GO player and uses two of the most popular mice people use for that game, which makes his opinion more interesting. Also, he is not the first person to complain about the LOD being too low and the inability to increase it..


My sides. In orbit. The spin job to justify this awful video.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> My sides. In orbit. The spin job to justify this awful video.


Remember that poll about the G303? I guess that's spin too.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> I regret to inform you sir... but you have a case of the tiny hands.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Remember that poll about the G303? I guess that's spin too.


The subject change now.









I don't know which is worse: Stewie's poor play being blamed on the mouse, this guy's fresh out of the box 5 minutes review, or the fact that you keep sharing these terrible videos as validating your opinion on it.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> *Sensor implementation*--


Lately I've seen this phrase increasingly used in place of "personal feels" or "ingame feel".


----------



## kevin-L

Those of you who have tried playing with the center circle mouse skate removed, have you noticed any difference in smoothness of glide, or any impact on sensor performance?


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> In that case, I guess we only need 1 review/opinion of the G403 on the internet.


Are you purposefully being obtuse? It's a bad video, keep to discussing the mouse instead of posting bad video reviews. Make a video review thread if you want since all you do in this thread is post videos?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> The subject change now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which is worse: Stewie's poor play being blamed on the mouse, this guy's fresh out of the box 5 minutes review, or the fact that you keep sharing these terrible videos as validating your opinion on it.


Stewie has also switchd back to the pro even though he supposedly hated it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> The subject change now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which is worse: Stewie's poor play being blamed on the mouse, this guy's fresh out of the box 5 minutes review, or the fact that you keep sharing these terrible videos as validating your opinion on it.


It's not a change of subject, it's related (though you can't see that).

That video is about the G403, its shape and its LOD. The same talk happened with the G302/3 -- it led to a thread talking about the shape specifically. The result was new mice called the G102 and Pro.

Everyone's opinions matter, as these are the people buying products. Every complaint is valid info for designers and product managers. It doesn't matter how much you personally value their opinions.

I post many things, both positive and negative. I don't have a bias... I don't market a particular company. I don't use a company's logo as my avatar and I don't have my location named after their tech.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Are you purposefully being obtuse? It's a bad video, keep to discussing the mouse instead of posting bad video reviews. Make a video review thread if you want since all you do in this thread is post videos?


This is a G403 thread. That was a G403 video. There wasn't a review thread from Ino. I did/do post about the G403, both my thoughts and other people's thoughts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Those of you who have tried playing with the center circle mouse skate removed, have you noticed any difference in smoothness of glide, or any impact on sensor performance?


My G403's sensor foot didn't touch the surface unless the pad was soft or I put a lot of pressure on the mouse. The foot didn't really help glide on stiffer surfaces.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Lately I've seen this phrase increasingly used in place of "personal feels" or "ingame feel".


In that instance, I meant sensor implementation in the physical sense of where the sensors were located and how they were oriented on the mice. I think it's pretty readily apparent that the G403 'sensor implementation', in that sense, is somewhat atypical. It's slightly off-center and off-angle from the general center line, which leads to swipes being slightly off-angle for a lot of people, depending on their grip and how they control the mouse. That was certainly the case for me, but it is something that I seemed to be able to adapt to pretty fully within a handful of minutes.



So while I think your point is valid in general, if that was a jab at me, that is certainly not what I meant by sensor implementation there.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Those of you who have tried playing with the center circle mouse skate removed, have you noticed any difference in smoothness of glide, or any impact on sensor performance?


If the mouse bottom is flat and even, don't do this on cloth mouse pads. When you press on the mouse button, the cursor will shift pixels because the center of the mouse around the sensor will decrease in height. This won't happen with the mouse feet on unless you press down very hard.

On hard mouse pads, go right ahead and have at it. It will improve glide.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> If the mouse bottom is flat and even, don't do this on cloth mouse pads. When you press on the mouse button, the cursor will shift pixels because the center of the mouse around the sensor will decrease in height. This won't happen with the mouse feet on unless you press down very hard.
> 
> On hard mouse pads, go right ahead and have at it. It will improve glide.


this has never happened on any cloth mousepad I've ever used with any Logi G mouse with the center circle.
it just doesn't make any sense to me why they would put the center feet there.

if you push down on it in the center of weight, it won't shift at all, and it certainly isn't because of the center feet if it does.


----------



## Falkentyne

It does on my G502 and G900 if I remove the center feet. I palm the mouse so I'm pressing down on everything. without the center feet there's no support in the middle so when you press down, you get a difference in pad height on the edges vs the center. Thus the cursor moves. It's pretty self explanatory. This doesn't apply to ALL cloth pads obviously--just thick ones.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> It does on my G502 and G900 if I remove the center feet. I palm the mouse so I'm pressing down on everything. without the center feet there's no support in the middle so when you press down, you get a difference in pad height on the edges vs the center. Thus the cursor moves. It's pretty self explanatory. This doesn't apply to ALL cloth pads obviously--just thick ones.


I only have thick ones right now.
are you really sure it's the center feet and not how you press down? no other mice that don't have center feet do this either for me.
you have to be really precise with the way you push down, because with palm, the back area will have more weight pushed down and it's likely you just lift the front a little more and that causes pixel movement.

I tested it out before I ripped mine off, because it scratched when I pushed down a little.


----------



## Falkentyne

I have multiple sets of feet so its easy to remove the feet, test and reapply more. Remember I'm using a Puretrak Talent, so people with less "Mushy" mouse pads won't experience this. I don't think your pad is as mushy as the talent. It's almost like a hard sponge...

When I put the center feet back on, the problem (1 pixel movement "up") vanished. This is at 1600 DPI.

of course at 12000 DPI, the pointer will move if you give it a dirty look, until it goes into low power mode after 8 seconds.

I haven't tested this on the Glorious XL pc gaming race pad.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

So you just meant sensor position feels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> So while I think your point is valid in general, if that was a jab at me, that is certainly not what I meant by sensor implementation there.


Nah, it wasn't a jab at you. I'm positive I used the phrase itself incorrectly in the past. It's been around for years. However I think I've seen it more lately after the Castor used the phrase in it's marketing. Then you have random youtubers that think "testing the sensor implementation" is quick round of quake.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I have multiple sets of feet so its easy to remove the feet, test and reapply more. Remember I'm using a Puretrak Talent, so people with less "Mushy" mouse pads won't experience this. I don't think your pad is as mushy as the talent. It's almost like a hard sponge...
> 
> When I put the center feet back on, the problem (1 pixel movement "up") vanished. This is at 1600 DPI.
> 
> of course at 12000 DPI, the pointer will move if you give it a dirty look, until it goes into low power mode after 8 seconds.
> 
> I haven't tested this on the Glorious XL pc gaming race pad.


I have 6 different mousepads, which one is a hard sponge of them?
QcK Heavy, GTF-X, Glorious PC pad, Dechanic Control, QPad UC50, Fnatic Focus Deskpad

QcK Heavy is very soft, as is the Dechanic Control.
I had a Talent as well, smooth but not sure if any more soft than QcK heavy for example. the Dechanic is on par with the QcK Heavy.

there is no flex in the shell of the mouse, I don't see how it could happen.
or I am misunderstanding and you're actually talking about the feet stopping the mouse from sinking in further so there is no change in height near the sensor...?
but then you have to push really hard, and even with the amount of sink with the center feet, there really isn't any noticeable difference for me, since it is kind of random depending on angle and whatnot. hard to be consistent with this.

I am not sure I think your testing is very conclusive or fair, but I used 2000cpi for testing (as this seemed to be the threshold for smoothing and whatnot? so it seemed like a good amount).








I can get the cursor to move 1px depending on where I push and how hard with and without the center feet, on any of my pads.

and when I do push, they scrape and are annoying.


----------



## Tarinth

There's no problem without the center foot for me. Tested on Glorious XXL, Goliathus Speed, Goliathus Control, G240, Kanga and QCK+.
Even on thicker pads i can't understand how someone could apply the needed amount of pressure to make the cursor move while using the mouse normally.
In a test scenario with 12000 DPI and full force? Yeah maybe - but i wouldn't want the added drag from the center foot just for something that will never happen under normal circumstances...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> I have 6 different mousepads, which one is a hard sponge of them?
> QcK Heavy, GTF-X, Glorious PC pad, Dechanic Control, QPad UC50, Fnatic Focus Deskpad
> 
> QcK Heavy is very soft, as is the Dechanic Control.
> I had a Talent as well, smooth but not sure if any more soft than QcK heavy for example. the Dechanic is on par with the QcK Heavy.
> 
> there is no flex in the shell of the mouse, I don't see how it could happen.
> or I am misunderstanding and you're actually talking about the feet stopping the mouse from sinking in further so there is no change in height near the sensor...?
> but then you have to push really hard, and even with the amount of sink with the center feet, there really isn't any noticeable difference for me, since it is kind of random depending on angle and whatnot. hard to be consistent with this.
> 
> I am not sure I think your testing is very conclusive or fair, but I used 2000cpi for testing (as this seemed to be the threshold for smoothing and whatnot? so it seemed like a good amount).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get the cursor to move 1px depending on where I push and how hard with and without the center feet, on any of my pads.
> 
> and when I do push, they scrape and are annoying.


Well I -am- using two sets of .6mm feet on the G502, with only 1 set of sensor feet (so the feet don't touch the pad), and a .6mm and .28mm combined set of feet on the G900, with just the .6mm feet on the sensor. The G502 would move up a pixel with moderate push on the middle below the profile switch button, and the G900 would move up a pixel by clicking the mouse button with normal force (and I'm heavy handed...6 foot 6 with huge hands). So yes it's annoying, and it's more noticeable on the G900, and my OCD can't handle it.

On my Razer Exactmat, even at 12000 DPI, neither mouse is affected by pushing down hard on the shell, so I think my testing is rather conclusive for me.

just to show you how thorough I can be at testing, just look at this non mouse related post:
http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2467

I may have been wrong on some things around here, but sure not from lack of effort.

Putting sensor feet to match the outside feet's height eliminates that issue. So, YMMV.
(I have sponge bits behind the lens on all of the Logitech mice just to make sure the sensor doesn't move one bit by itself by being loose, etc).


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It's not a change of subject, it's related (though you can't see that).


G303 poll is unrelated here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That video is about the G403, its shape and its LOD. The same talk happened with the G302/3 -- it led to a thread talking about the shape specifically. The result was new mice called the G102 and Pro.


Ahaha, no. The result was people picking up the mice ignoring whether or not the shape would be comfortable for them simply for the sensor and clicks then complaining about the shape.

Meant for a real sharp claw grip yet people suggesting it for palms along the lines of "well, if joo can get used to it" knowing (or, at least I would hope) that it wouldn't work.

Secondly, sum up a mice in all but five minutes of receiving the box and using.







I could negatively review so many mice that way but I'm not an idiot, and clearly the person in the video is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Everyone's opinions matter, as these are the people buying products. Every complaint is valid info for designers and product managers. It doesn't matter how much you personally value their opinions.


I don't view the world so black and white. There's a right to an opinion but I don't give passes for stupidity.

This guy's opinion matters less than r0ach's. At least he uses mice for longer than one play session. if I adopted this moronic review style I would never find a mouse to use longterm ever.

I get it though, you have to post these terrible videos. Isn't just me, people were dismissive about the stupid Stewie video too (CLEARLY OUTPLAYED). Clutch to anything to validate your feelings on the mouse..................
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I post many things, both positive and negative. I don't have a bias...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don't market a particular company. I don't use a company's logo as my avatar and I don't have my location named after their tech.


I don't market for Logitech. My avatar and location gimmicks have absolutely nothing (ZERO!) to do with my opinions. It's only there as a magnet for people with poor form and have run out of anything decent to debate with. It's everything overblown about the community, from RGB lighting to the supposed problematic and ineffective Fusion Engine. Lo and behold my magnet has attracted another one...

Lastly, I've said it multiple times I'm using Revel full time. I also constantly suggest other mice besides Logitech. But hey thanks for passing judgment and alluding to some sort of shilling. I guess I should post bad videos and complain about Logitech mice a lot (even better if I pick osmething subjective!) and maybe - just maybe - you'll see me in a grace equal to yours.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Well I -am- using two sets of .6mm feet on the G502, with only 1 set of sensor feet (so the feet don't touch the pad), and a .6mm and .28mm combined set of feet on the G900, with just the .6mm feet on the sensor. The G502 would move up a pixel with moderate push on the middle below the profile switch button, and the G900 would move up a pixel by clicking the mouse button with normal force (and I'm heavy handed...6 foot 6 with huge hands). So yes it's annoying, and it's more noticeable on the G900, and my OCD can't handle it.
> 
> On my Razer Exactmat, even at 12000 DPI, neither mouse is affected by pushing down hard on the shell, so I think my testing is rather conclusive for me.
> 
> just to show you how thorough I can be at testing, just look at this non mouse related post:
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2467
> 
> I may have been wrong on some things around here, but sure not from lack of effort.
> 
> Putting sensor feet to match the outside feet's height eliminates that issue. So, YMMV.
> (I have sponge bits behind the lens on all of the Logitech mice just to make sure the sensor doesn't move one bit by itself by being loose, etc).


I'm still not sure if it's because of you pushing off-center from weight center, because that way I can make it move a pixel easily, as it doesn't quite push down at the same rate on each contact point of the mouse.

I mean, it could just be our threshold for how much weight we put on the mouse, like your mouse stops pushing down because of the sensor feet, but at what I would consider "more than I would ever do in-game", the center feet simply were just in the way.








perhaps it is the other way around, you are too thorough, making a little unrealistic scenarios for the most of us.


----------



## Falkentyne

Haha, aye...that much I am...
BTW I have 'double' 0.6mm mouse feet on the G502 because of its tilt heavy tendency and that if it tilts to the right side, it can actually --scratch-- hard pads with that silly triangle grooved underside that really should NOT be there, so I needed to raise it up slightly. It's very easy to tilt the G502 to the right because it's simply not exactly balanced with that design and that extension of the thumbrest making it hard to tilt to the left.

I don't have double mouse feet on the G900 because it's not tilt heavy, but I have the 0.28mm feet on top of the 0.6mm feet so that my Razer Exactmat doesn't eat up the 0.6mm feet so fast (I use that when I'm on my laptop).


----------



## NewbBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Thoughts on *G900* versus *G403* I think I would maybe prefer the G403 if my G900 didn't have the battery removed and cable debraided.


Thank you for the review. I was wondering which one to pick up.
Not really a fan of that sensor alignment.

How did you remove the G900 battery? How hard was it?
No need to mod it, pluging the USB cable is good to go?
Did you need mouse feet / skates replacement after opening?

Also, could you please comment on the G900 clicking actuation force + travel distance or compare it to other mouses you've owned?

I've personally used the G502 for a year now, and looking for a nimbler, lighter replacement.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbBuilder*
> 
> Thank you for the review. I was wondering which one to pick up.
> Not really a fan of that sensor alignment.
> 
> How did you remove the G900 battery? How hard was it?
> No need to mod it, pluging the USB cable is good to go?
> Did you need mouse feet / skates replacement after opening?
> 
> Also, could you please comment on the G900 clicking actuation force + travel distance or compare it to other mouses you've owned?
> 
> I've personally used the G502 for a year now, and looking for a nimbler, lighter replacement.


Glad it was helpful. I was trying to keep it short but it still felt long-winded when I was done.

I'm going to direct you to this post. That will answer everything for you. It's ezpz and the only thing you have to watch out for is damaging the very thin PCB when unplugging the battery power cable connector.

Click actuation force feels kinda 'stiff' (but somehow, paradoxically, still easy to actuate), just insomuch as the actuation mechanism is so crisp and responsive. Travel distance is perfect as far as I can tell. In my opinion, everything about the clicks is as good or better than anything else I've ever tried. I attribute that a lot to the spring-tensioned, hinged M1/M2 design on the G900. I think all Logitech's new offerings since at least the G303 have had the spring-tensioning implemented in some way, which simply uses a tiny spring to help rebound the button back to starting position quicker after it actuates its switch. The hinged button improves on this by taking advantage of some the leverage in the design and also detaching the mouse buttons from the shell, making them essentially free-floating and unencumbered.

I have seen a G900 owner who primarily played MOBAs complain that the click actuation was fatiguing to him over time. That's the only such comment I can immediately recall, so I'm not sure if the stiffness is a common complaint for users who play games with copious spam-clicking.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Is it me or the clicks don't feel as nice as the G303. I do not understand how this is possible if they are using the same technology. Maybe a different version of the switches?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Could be, or maybe they are just using different switches?


Yeah, the G Pro has very similar clicks to the 303, but the 403 has different clicks in that aspect. They feel great to me, but my best guess is the way the buttons are actually shaped and how they make contact with the switch.


----------



## Arxeal

g502 is like 5% too large for me, would g403 a good choice, or its even larger than g502?


----------



## AkumaAiGhT

Just revieved my G403 nice mice, i like the shape, sensor. The only minus is the braided cable.
I have a problem i downloaded Logitech G software but it don't recognize my mice. Any idea?


----------



## MasterBash

I love my replacement g403. No mousewheel rattle. Also the mousewheel seems much lighter to press.


----------



## gunnu

so i have been using g403 for full 4-day heavy usage in game. i bought it from logitech, they were out of stock when i was trying to buy from them and then they restocked and had 25% off promo on entire store ,i bought it instantly then. so in this new batch here, there is no defects or rattle or soft/ hard click points, best scrollwheel ever seen, zero noise while scrolling. its a solid batch.
so in for usage, i have used G900., DA, zowie EC1, Gigabyte xm300, logitech 402. off all these mouses I've never got hand cramps. but on g403 i had started to get hand cramp after 2 days of usage. its so frustrating, i like the mouse but the cramp is making me think to return it. i never thought i can get cramp in ergo mouse. never happened in g900 which is ambidextourus . i think its because bottom middle of mouse is big compared to top. i get cramps at ring finger bottom, i really wanted to have 3360 in this type of shape. i might try cougar revenger, ive seen very less talk about that mouse here.


----------



## pruik6

Do you know the reason for the cramps, is it because its to big in width? or do you need to get used to it?
When i had the Deathadder i also did get cramps, 4 days later i never had a problem.

Maybe a more tiny mice ambidextrious ?


----------



## Fanu

switched from FK2 and after nearly week or so of gaming I have to say that G403 (wireless) is the best mouse I've ever owned (if it was balanced better and it had no weights it would be the perfect mouse)

its up there with intelli 3.0a as the best mouse ever


----------



## gunnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> Do you know the reason for the cramps, is it because its to big in width? or do you need to get used to it?
> When i had the Deathadder i also did get cramps, 4 days later i never had a problem.
> 
> Maybe a more tiny mice ambidextrious ?


i think the reasons for cramps is the top shell is not filling my hand, my hand length is 19.5 cm and top part of mouse is small and base is big but in DA, ec1, xm300. its opposite. but ill give this mouse more days to see cramps go away, because today cramps are very less compared to last few days/


----------



## Johan L

Someone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I love my replacement g403. No mousewheel rattle. Also the mousewheel seems much lighter to press.


Would you mind expanding on the mouse wheel feeling lighter to press? One of my issues with the G Pro was that the mouse wheel was very stiff to press. I've decided against picking up a G403 at this point because from what I've heard the wheel feels basically the same. You wouldn't happen to have a DeathAdder 2013/Chroma to compare the wheel to would you? I love the mouse wheel in my Chroma.


----------



## pez

I don't have my Pro G on me this week until Thursday, but I do recall the wheel being easier to click on the 403 than the G Pro. Not by much, but noticeable.


----------



## rivage

Aight everyone, my Deathadder is dying on me not sure what I'm going to buy next but G403 looks highly similar (I could be wrong though that's why I'm asking here).
Do you think it's the best deathadder alternative out there? If not feel free to give me suggestions.

Thank's!


----------



## NewbBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Aight everyone, my Deathadder is dying on me not sure what I'm going to buy next but G403 looks highly similar (I could be wrong though that's why I'm asking here).
> Do you think it's the best deathadder alternative out there? If not feel free to give me suggestions.
> Thank's!


The Deathadder Elite just released. You might want to check that out as a replacement.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't have my Pro G on me this week until Thursday, but I do recall the wheel being easier to click on the 403 than the G Pro. Not by much, but noticeable.


Yeah the G403 has a much lighter scroll wheel to press down than the G pro.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> In that instance, I meant sensor implementation in the physical sense of where the sensors were located and how they were oriented on the mice. I think it's pretty readily apparent that the G403 'sensor implementation', in that sense, is somewhat atypical. It's slightly off-center and off-angle from the general center line, which leads to swipes being slightly off-angle for a lot of people, depending on their grip and how they control the mouse. That was certainly the case for me, but it is something that I seemed to be able to adapt to pretty fully within a handful of minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> So while I think your point is valid in general, if that was a jab at me, that is certainly not what I meant by sensor implementation there.


I don't have any problem with the G403 sensor angle. Horizontal swipes feels natural to me. My MX518 and Nixeus Revel also feel natural. The G402 I tried briefly had a serious vertical drift with my grip, and now that I am trying a Roccat KPM it does as well. Setting the KPM to a +4 sensor alignment in their software made it feel totally natural.

You will adapt to the sensor angle as long as it doesn't compromise your wrist health by placing it at an awkward angle.


----------



## Chuck89

So, i finally have decided to be brave and pick this mouse up!







It seems to be very interesting and especially shapewise it should be almost perfect for my grip.

Initially, i planned on buying it right after launch, however the various reports on the quality problems such as a rattling mouse wheel made me postpone my decision.
I tried to read through as much pages here as possible, but i kind of lost track of the current situation when it comes to the known faults with the G403.

What should i look out for when i receive my copy? Rattle of the mouse wheel/sensor? Anything else?
What is the most recent batch number and did Logitech manage to fix the known faults in these newer batches already - for good?

Thank you for your input!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I love my replacement g403. No mousewheel rattle. Also the mousewheel seems much lighter to press.


What batch number does your flawless replacement have?


----------



## MasterBash

1630, same as my wired G403. So I got both wired and wireless that are from 1630 that are flawless (or nearly, for the wired one).

Mouse wheel on the wired is a bit too stiff though... Only downside... and the cable. MB3 is fine on my new wireless replacement.


----------



## CobraPlissken

I got my replacement mouse. But unfortunately it has the same mouse wheel rattle as my first one. The clicks are a bit ligther. First batch was 1630 new one is 1633...also has some minor scratches on the front mouseglides.

I will contact logi again just asking is wrong. I dont think they changed anything, its just random buildqualityproblem.

Would like to see the inside of a old and a realy new batch or one that rattles and one that doesnt.

Dont know what i should do if they ask if i want to try for the third time...seems like a big luck game and this is not what it should be for a 70$mouse.


----------



## Melan

Just received my Honeybadger unleashed wireless G403. No visual damage/scratches on side grips, LMB/RMB require same or similar force, wheel rattles a bit when shaking left and right. S/N 1631.
CPI on 1000 step is 1000 +/- 7. Pretty much accurate.

Me gusta. Shape works well, pretty light for a wireless, gonna test wireless/wired behaviour once I'm free.


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CobraPlissken*
> 
> I got my replacement mouse. But unfortunately it has the same mouse wheel rattle as my first one. The clicks are a bit ligther. First batch was 1630 new one is 1633...also has some minor scratches on the front mouseglides.
> 
> I will contact logi again just asking is wrong. I dont think they changed anything, its just random buildqualityproblem.
> 
> Would like to see the inside of a old and a realy new batch or one that rattles and one that doesnt.
> 
> Dont know what i should do if they ask if i want to try for the third time...seems like a big luck game and this is not what it should be for a 70$mouse.


today they have sent me the 3rd wireless g403. This is the 2nd replacement g403 as they all had wheel rattle and sensor rattle before. Will check it today when I am home. Don't think that it will be better than the g403 before...


----------



## Melan

Polling stuff
Wired


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Wireless


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Wireless behaves the same as with G900.
Wired polling is pretty much the same as my G303 and both of G402s.


----------



## Falkentyne

Got this email a little while ago if anyone cares.

Hotline Games Competition feet now available for the Logitech G Pro and G403 at the following:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G-Pro-Mouse-Feet-/112182621259?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G403-Mouse-Feet-/122198866217?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Thanks for the support and patience!

Kind regards,
takasta


----------



## CobraPlissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> today they have sent me the 3rd wireless g403. This is the 2nd replacement g403 as they all had wheel rattle and sensor rattle before. Will check it today when I am home. Don't think that it will be better than the g403 before...


So i will also get a third one but i have to destroy the new one before they continue.

I dont like that i have destroy something what usually still works.
Also its brand new :s realy harsh.
But they told me its the only way for preventing resells, and to pick up the mouse and sent it back would cost more. D:
This will definitly be the last time i try to get a mouse that has no problems. If that doesnt work i ask for a refund i guess, because i dont want to destroy more products. Thats not economical or my job...they should fix that before anyone is getting new products.

Keeping you guys updated.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Got this email a little while ago if anyone cares.
> 
> Hotline Games Competition feet now available for the Logitech G Pro and G403 at the following:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G-Pro-Mouse-Feet-/112182621259?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G403-Mouse-Feet-/122198866217?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Thanks for the support and patience!
> 
> Kind regards,
> takasta


I had a feeling Hotlines would beat hyperglides. Just ordered these on G Pro but will still get hyperglides when they release to compare.


----------



## Melan

Hyperglide isn't rushing. Hotlines are a good substitute if you need feet stat.


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CobraPlissken*
> 
> So i will also get a third one but i have to destroy the new one before they continue.
> 
> I dont like that i have destroy something what usually still works.
> Also its brand new :s realy harsh.
> But they told me its the only way for preventing resells, and to pick up the mouse and sent it back would cost more. D:
> This will definitly be the last time i try to get a mouse that has no problems. If that doesnt work i ask for a refund i guess, because i dont want to destroy more products. Thats not economical or my job...they should fix that before anyone is getting new products.
> 
> Keeping you guys updated.


first the guy from the hotline said I have to cut the cable and send them as a proof... after I said that it is wireless and I could cut the charging cable he was confused and put me into waiting line









then he came back and said that they will just send me the 3rd one. I said that I would like to have a g403 from and newer batch and they send me one from another distributor that is responsible for west europe.


----------



## CobraPlissken

well mine is wired so this would work but D:. Hard to do.


----------



## frunction

Feet are out...

Now can get a ceesa cable.


----------



## nodicaL

Ordered myself a 4 pack of the G403 Hotline competition feet.

Can't arrive fast enough!


----------



## kevin-L

Anyone able to test that hotline skates are the exact same thickness as stock skates? I remember getting a set of 0.6mm competition skates for my g303 from them and having them be slightly thinner than stock, which caused some dragging. I wish I knew how long hyperglide was going to take to release g403 skates so I could know if it's worth ordering hotlines now or waiting. Especially considering that it took around a month for my g303 skates to arrive when I ordered them from takasta.


----------



## SEJB

Ceesa cable time I guess, not sure if I should get 0.6 mm or 0.28 mm tho, what is the difference? I like normal hyperglides so which one would I like the most?

Also appears my replacement G403 suffers from sporadic scrolls so it seems I have to investigate it some more.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Anyone able to test that hotline skates are the exact same thickness as stock skates? I remember getting a set of 0.6mm competition skates for my g303 from them and having them be slightly thinner than stock, which caused some dragging. I wish I knew how long hyperglide was going to take to release g403 skates so I could know if it's worth ordering hotlines now or waiting. Especially considering that it took around a month for my g303 skates to arrive when I ordered them from takasta.


my first skatez i ordered from takasta are taking ~4weeks too ... but that was the fault of german Zoll









every other order ( dunno exactly , but I think ~15x I ordered skatez ) arrrived in 3-5 days ( from HongKong to Germany ) ...


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Ceesa cable time I guess, not sure if I should get 0.6 mm or 0.28 mm tho, what is the difference? I like normal hyperglides so which one would I like the most?
> 
> Also appears my replacement G403 suffers from sporadic scrolls so it seems I have to investigate it some more.


I would say .6mm. Might lose 20dpi but with .28mm there could be scraping or sensor foot wobble?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Ceesa cable time I guess, not sure if I should get 0.6 mm or 0.28 mm tho, what is the difference? I like normal hyperglides so which one would I like the most?
> 
> Also appears my replacement G403 suffers from sporadic scrolls so it seems I have to investigate it some more.


.28mm is to stick over existing worn skates, should get .6mm and replace.


----------



## MFlow

It's hard to purchase impeccable g403 wired. I barely received that yesterday.
Logitech's technology is developing day by day but qc is regressing.
T.T


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> It's hard to purchase impeccable g403 wired. I barely received that yesterday.
> Logitech's technology is developing day by day but qc is regressing.
> T.T


What technology? Their money that gave them the 3360/3366 exclusivity for some time?
Nothing they make is any more technologically advanced than anything else on the market now that the 3360 is available to all.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> What technology? Their money that gave them the 3360/3366 exclusivity for some time?
> Nothing they make is any more technologically advanced than anything else on the market now that the 3360 is available to all.


It's not. One manufacturer did any effort in partnership pixart inc. to sensor development.
3360sensor is spent merely bring in other manufacturers only recently.
So what you're thingking technology better than the manufacturer Logitech.
Well, you ought to think i can not do it.


----------



## RaleighStClair

6 weeks and some change I have been waiting for my refund RMA email from Logitech. I contacted them a week and half ago and they said they would contact me in 2-3 business days.

I.. I can't believe how much of a clusterfck this has been. At this point Logitech would have to make a mouse touched by the hand of baby Jesus for me to ever purchase one of their products again.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> It's hard to purchase impeccable g403 wired. I barely received that yesterday.
> Logitech's technology is developing day by day but qc is regressing.
> T.T


QC has regressed due to the MASSIVE demand from you lot wanting everything NOW.

Constant demand for the 3360 series so they jumped on it as soon as possible without checking the quality in the vain hope everything gets out there before the enemy releases theirs.

Hate that type of dynamic now but it's the world of business, so cheaper to pour out poorly made junk than to actually release fully functioning mice that work perfectly with their own drivers. It's like a nuclear arms race to get something out there before anyone else and it never stops.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> At this point Logitech would have to make a mouse touched by the hand of baby Jesus for me to ever purchase one of their products again.


Don't worry we've all been down this dead end road







.

Just hang in there.


----------



## Aventadoor

I really wish Logitech released a lightweight G502/G402 shaped 3366 without the stupid scrollwheel and sniperbutton, instead of this shape.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> QC has regressed due to the MASSIVE demand from you lot wanting everything NOW.
> 
> Constant demand for the 3360 series so they jumped on it as soon as possible without checking the quality in the vain hope everything gets out there before the enemy releases theirs.
> 
> Hate that type of dynamic now but it's the world of business, so cheaper to pour out poorly made junk than to actually release fully functioning mice that work perfectly with their own drivers. It's like a nuclear arms race to get something out there before anyone else and it never stops.


Every gaming mouse company should be like Finalmouse then, take their time in releasing a mouse. I'm expecting the Finalmouse to be super super perfect.


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> What technology? Their money that gave them the 3360/3366 exclusivity for some time?
> *Nothing they make is any more technologically advanced than anything else on the market now* that the 3360 is available to all.


alright, name me another manufacturer that has wireless mouse without lag in their product line..


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 6 weeks and some change I have been waiting for my refund RMA email from Logitech. I contacted them a week and half ago and they said they would contact me in 2-3 business days.
> 
> I.. I can't believe how much of a clusterfck this has been. At this point Logitech would have to make a mouse touched by the hand of baby Jesus for me to ever purchase one of their products again.


I spoke with Logitech rep on the phone yesterday, she said they are utterly swamped with returns.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> I spoke with Logitech rep on the phone yesterday, she said they are utterly swamped with returns.


Go Figure.....







- -







- -


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Got this email a little while ago if anyone cares.
> 
> Hotline Games Competition feet now available for the Logitech G Pro and G403 at the following:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G-Pro-Mouse-Feet-/112182621259?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G403-Mouse-Feet-/122198866217?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Thanks for the support and patience!
> 
> Kind regards,
> takasta


Hotline feet for both?! Yesssss. Ordering a set for each mouse now. The G Pro have some of the worst feet. The G403 aren't as bad, but still nothing special. Someone in another thread said their competition feet are up to par with Hyperglides, so I'll take a chance.

Thank you very much for posting







.


----------



## m4gg0t

Aren't hotline feet not rounded and therefor will scratch on mouse pads?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Aren't hotline feet not rounded and therefor will scratch on mouse pads?


On the G900 the hotlines feet are tapered edges. I had Corepads for the G900 and they are not tapered. The hotlines should be tapered.


----------



## pez

The G Pro pads on the mouse are pretty tapered and are still absolute trash, so I'll do some testing before I come to any conclusions. Ordered 4 sets for the G Pro and my G403.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> What technology? Their money that gave them the 3360/3366 exclusivity for some time?
> Nothing they make is any more technologically advanced than anything else on the market now that the 3360 is available to all.


They didn't "buy" exclusivity, they developed the sensor together with Pixart under the premise of exclusivity for 2 years. Without Logitech putting money into real development we'd see little to no progress in the current market.

Also look at the G102, yet again a new awesome sensor that seems to deliver everything the 3366 does at lower price.

I understand that there is a lot not to like about any mouse but as an engineer myself the disrespect towards a company that actually innovates really grinds my gears. Just don't buy them if they are not for you.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> They didn't "buy" exclusivity, they developed the sensor together with Pixart under the premise of exclusivity for 2 years. Without Logitech putting money into real development we'd see little to no progress in the current market.
> 
> Also look at the G102, yet again a new awesome sensor that seems to deliver everything the 3366 does at lower price.
> 
> I understand that there is a lot not to like about any mouse but as an engineer myself the disrespect towards a company that actually innovates really grinds my gears. Just don't buy them if they are not for you.


Also the massive advancements in wireless, and the work they've done to improve clicks (QC aside). Whatever grudges anyone has toward Logitech it's still hard to deny that they're the industry leader when it comes to developing tech.


----------



## Melan

I only wish they improved their QC as much as their tech. I can fix the wobbly scroll wheel but it's not supposed to be there in the first place.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I only wish they improved their QC as much as their tech. I can fix the wobbly scroll wheel but it's not supposed to be there in the first place.


Exactly, there shouldn't be any kind of these problems if they actually QCed.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Exactly, there shouldn't be any kind of these problems if they actually QCed.


I can't speak for Logitech because I don't know their quality standards, but I'd think they have quality control on all parts, it's just that with a batch size they run you won't ever manage to have 100%control over assembly in a cost effective manner. Also I'd bet that most things criticized here would still pass because they would be within tolerances, like a slightly wobbling scroll wheel.

This is just the reality of industrial manufacturing. Just like them figuring out some minor improvements to said fittings that only show themselves after analyzing first batch mass production. Or even second. Just take a look at the automotive industry, you wouldn't believe what kind of flaws make it past 3 quality walls sometimes. And all that after heavily standardized testing. The scroll wheel wobble might be such a case or they might have just changed their allowed tolerances due to responses like here in this forum.

I mean look up any mouse thread, there will always be someone with a faulty product for any brand. Look at how much flack razer gets although I bet a lot of their products are absolutely fine in terms of quality.


----------



## m4gg0t

It just seems lately my luck in getting faulty products seems to be very good.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> It just seems lately my luck in getting faulty products seems to be very good.


That's entirely possible. In general I seem to be very lucky when it comes to quality, the only troubles I ever had was wheel click giving out on my first DA and double clicking on my Zowie FK (the first edition). Other than that it was fine.

Oh I forgot, my Microsoft Habu was terrible, the sensor jittered without even moving it, yet I still used it for quite some time. Come to think of it, that was how I got into mouse performance in the first place. I think I still have that POS somewhere in a forgotten drawer.


----------



## m4gg0t

I blame this forum for my mice obsession with quality and such, originally came on her reading reviews and now I'm stuck obsessed with mice and their quality.


----------



## thompax

Hows claw grip with 18cm hands? or hybrid palm/claw grip?


----------



## m4gg0t

Claw And Fingertip Feels Good From What Ive Tried. I Have 18.5cm Hands. I Use Palm Though.


----------



## Melan

I have 19cm hands and hybrid palm/claw grip.Works as good as my old EC1 evo back then.


----------



## raxless

Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but how do you disassemble the G403? I assume there are screws under both top and bottom feet, but is there any other mechanism holding the two shells together like the G502 had? Looking to switch out cables.


----------



## SEJB

Piece of plastic that breaks so your warranty is void afaik.


----------



## raxless

This was my third one from Amazon and seems to have no QC issues for once, I don't mind the warranty voiding but how would I separate the shell? Do I just pull apart with force or what needs to be done? Thanks!


----------



## SEJB

I'm sure someone can give more exact information on that question, I haven't opened one yet since I'm waiting for my Ceesa cable and new feet.

What sr does your mouse have?


----------



## m4gg0t

I've been comparing the G403 to the Deathadder, I can safely say I absolutely hate the Deadadder's shape.


----------



## crystal6tak

Hey all! Ordered the wireless one. Going to try out what it feels like without any cable.

I read a lot of people talking about hyperglide and hotline mouse feet/skates. This is the first time hearing about these type of products. Can someone enlighten me about these?

Specifically if replacing mouse feet voids warranty? And how big of a difference are there (seeing as people are saying G403 mouse feet are average)? Thank you!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I understand that there is a lot not to like about any mouse but as an engineer myself the disrespect towards a company that actually innovates really grinds my gears. Just don't buy them if they are not for you.


Respect has to FIRST be Earned not Demanded upon.

Thus far they haven't earned much respect with their latest releases so what did you think would logically happen in our world? Also this is OCN and you know what this place is, so for GOD's sake harden up instead of crying about what people are posting here in this place.

It's a forum, it happens everywhere, people will always have differing opinions because that is the REAL forum world. What everyone wants is to spend money on something and NOT have it jiggle, make unsolicited noise or creak and quake when used. Especially these days when you receive a dodgy-made product you sure as hell won't keep quiet about it.

Easy 'Logical' solution for the likes of Logitech and all the other input device Manufacturers, start making better quality products that don't break when it's used and you'll get less of this







.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystal6tak*
> 
> I read a lot of people talking about hyperglide and hotline mouse feet/skates. This is the first time hearing about these type of products. Can someone enlighten me about these?
> 
> Specifically if replacing mouse feet voids warranty? And how big of a difference are there (seeing as people are saying G403 mouse feet are average)? Thank you!


Hyperglide and hotline are just custom made teflon feet which are way better than original ones.

And no. Replacing feet won't void warranty.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Today marks the third week I've used the G403, second if you don't count the bad one I got, still nearly flawless and I will continue using it as my daily driver.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Hyperglide and hotline are just custom made teflon feet which are way better than original ones.
> 
> And no. Replacing feet won't void warranty.


Is there any difference between Hyperglide and Hotline skates or are they just the same in how it makes a mouse glide smoother/faster?


----------



## Melan

Hyperglides are pure teflon with rounded corners. They cost a bit more than hotline and personally I like them a lot more than hotlines due to better glide on my pad. They only have feet for specific "popular" mice, for the rest you can get MS-3, MX-1 or MX-2 which are the basic shapes that should fit 99% of mice on the market.
Hotlines are black coloured teflon. Cheap, come in set of 2 or 4. Way better than standard feet. Aesthetically more pleasing than hyperglides too. Different hotlines are also available for many mice.

You shouldn't have problems with either tbh.

Edit: Fun fact. MX-2 hyperglides which as previously thought were 0.5mm, are actually 0.74mm.


----------



## mitavreb

Thanks. When I get the g403 and I don't like the skates I'll try the Hotline skates first.

Still waiting for the bad g403 batch to have been replaced completely before I get one.


----------



## kevin-L

I don't know if I'm just getting used to it or what but after a break-in period, my stock skates don't feel that bad. I'm probably going to wait until I've gotten a replacement cable to replace the skates.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I don't know if I'm just getting used to it or what but after a break-in period, my stock skates don't feel that bad. I'm probably going to wait until I've gotten a replacement cable to replace the skates.


Same story here, mouse glides quite a bit smoother now than when I first brought it home.


----------



## takasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Same story here, mouse glides quite a bit smoother now than when I first brought it home.


Like good audio (if you subscribe to this theory), all mouse feet have a natural break in period from being completely new, to a point where the natural contact points of the feet start to smooth out and shine.

Mouse feet are never perfectly flat, so naturally there will be specific areas of the feet which tend to glide against your pad more than other parts. This natural occurring effect happens usually around the edges of the feet. In my opinion this "glossy" state is usually the most ideal glide for most surfaces, especially for glass pads. Nevertheless, it can still get to a point where friction wears off that glossiness and that's when you know you should replace the feet.

I have replaced both my G403 and G Pro with the Competition 0.6mm feet and currently a very happy user of both mice, though I have not actually properly reviewed either mice myself







.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Respect has to FIRST be Earned not Demanded upon.
> 
> Thus far they haven't earned much respect with their latest releases so what did you think would logically happen in our world? Also this is OCN and you know what this place is, so for GOD's sake harden up instead of crying about what people are posting here in this place.
> 
> It's a forum, it happens everywhere, people will always have differing opinions because that is the REAL forum world. What everyone wants is to spend money on something and NOT have it jiggle, make unsolicited noise or creak and quake when used. Especially these days when you receive a dodgy-made product you sure as hell won't keep quiet about it.
> 
> Easy 'Logical' solution for the likes of Logitech and all the other input device Manufacturers, start making better quality products that don't break when it's used and you'll get less of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you even read what I said? I have no issues with people not being satisfied by the products, everyone has different requirements and thus it's pretty normal that none of those mice is for everyone. Hell I didn't use any Logitech mouse for a longer time up until the G Pro because I've always had issues with them. I also don't criticize for complaining about faulty products, I merely explained how or why those exist despite QC. If I bought something and it was defective I'd sure as hell get it replaced it refunded.

But I will never understand how people cannot differentiate between the products themselves and the innovation they offer.
Also if you just accept bad attitudes because "this is OCN" then that's a pretty backwards approach too.

If everyone thought like that we'd still be in the Middle Ages.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Thinking about returning my Deathadder Chroma and getting the G403.
Has anyone recently bought a G403 from Amazon NA and gotten the scroll wheel issue?


----------



## sixxxxxx

For those still waiting on a replacement request I got a response from a support rep a few days ago and then a tracking number today after weeks of silence. Didn't have to send my original G403 back which is admittedly pretty nice.

Unfortunately I also just noticed on mine that in addition to a rattling wheel and loose mouse buttons that I can get my side buttons to actuate by just squeezing the sides of the mouse.... I really hope my replacement is a completely different story because the quality of this current 403 that I have is honestly pretty awful.


----------



## MFlow

I received perfect g403 from Amazon.
G403 formally released in Korea was rubbish.


----------



## wareya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takasta*
> 
> Like good audio (if you subscribe to this theory), all mouse feet have a natural break in period from being completely new, to a point where the natural contact points of the feet start to smooth out and shine.


The break-in period for audio drivers themselves is something incredibly short, like a few seconds or minutes. Factory testing usually breaks them in enough. On the other hand, stuff like earpads takes a long time to break in, and can dramatically change the sound signature of headphones. Changing the MDR-V6's earpads for replacements changes the bass signature a lot, for example; and heavily-worn MDR-V6s have a different signature than only slightly worn ones.


----------



## CobraPlissken

Hi there,

The reason for the left and right movement of the mousewheel is because of a thiny space between the mousewheel axis knocking on the plastic housing of it.
you could still and always lift it on the right side of the scrollwheel a bit up (the place where the mmb switch is) because it has no real hold there.
On the other side it has the hold it needs, because of the scrollwheel mechanism part where the axis is inside and like locked and scrolling.

in case anyone was wondering if and how u could solve the rattling from the mousewheel, or improve so it will move less.
IF u anyways open it up, then you could find this useful. ( Yes you have to open it up otherwise its 2 tricky if not impossible.

Take something pretty thin, in my case i took some tape layers and cut them into a circle and made a hole in the middle.
This has to be inside the black plastik part where the scrollwheel is inside. (there are 2 black plastic parts in total at the mousewheel.

The more space your spacer or tape takes in, the less rattle or movment it will have but also the mousewheel can be a bit stiffer to scroll and is moving slightly towards the right side.
Ofc if you have a tiny plastic spacer this would be almost perfect but i dont have something like that...

Anyways here are the pictures. The rattling is almost gone like that.


----------



## m4gg0t

The mouse wheel on mine doesn't move from side to side, but it can be lifted on the right side a little, that's normal though as all mouse do it.


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Hyperglides are pure teflon with rounded corners. They cost a bit more than hotline and personally I like them a lot more than hotlines due to better glide on my pad. They only have feet for specific "popular" mice, for the rest you can get MS-3, MX-1 or MX-2 which are the basic shapes that should fit 99% of mice on the market.
> Hotlines are black coloured teflon. Cheap, come in set of 2 or 4. Way better than standard feet. Aesthetically more pleasing than hyperglides too. Different hotlines are also available for many mice.
> 
> You shouldn't have problems with either tbh.


Thank you! Specifically for the G403, should I get the basic shape hyperglide? Or the hotline one? Given that there is a feet around the sensor. And getting the hyperglide would mean no more feet around the sensor.


----------



## Melan

Just wait until hyperglide releases specific feet for G403. Use hotlines instead if you need it asap.


----------



## m4gg0t

I've never used aftermarket mice feet on any of my mice, always just used the factory default feet. I might just have to try some for my G403 after some feedback from you guys.


----------



## andymilky

Guys I ordered the Hotline Games G403 0.6mm competition feet & just wondering if its better to remove the old feet first and put the new ones on, or put the new ones on over the top of the old ones

Thanks


----------



## v0rtex-SI

0.28 mm's are meant to be stacked over the old ones.. 0.6 mm's you ordered are for replacing your stock feet completely


----------



## kevin-L

I ended up ordering the hotline games skates, I just compared the glide of my g403 to my g400s with hyperglides and realized how much worse the stock feet were... Hotline skates won't be as nice as hyperglides but they should be good enough to hold me over until hyperglides are released, assuming it doesn't take over a month for them to arrive like the last time I ordered some.


----------



## hasukka

Where did you guys buy the Hotline Games skates from? I remember scrolling through their page in English, but now I cant find an English website for them.


----------



## SEJB

They're on ebay.


----------



## Klopfer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G403-Mouse-Feet/122198866217?_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D37115%26meid%3D97091a1d748e47968e13f59963924108%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D112182621259


----------



## AuraDesruu

rip me
my G403 from amazon has a rattle :<
Will I have to send my G403 to Logitech if I RMA it?


----------



## Vikhr

Unlikely, two of my friends got replacement 403's and they didn't have to send their original mice back.


----------



## VESPA5

It's very unfortunate that the QC issues for this mouse are up and down. It even took me TWO purchases of the G403 to finally get the right one. The thing is that when you do come across a decent G403 with not rattles, it's actually a pretty damn good mouse. It's been my main ever since I got it. It bumped off my G900 which used to be my main (well, 90g vs. 107g is like night and day for me, hence, I stuck with the G403).

I wonder if Logitech even realizes the QC issues? The reason being that it's "not an issue" if only less than a certain percentage reports it. Who knows? Maybe all the QC issues, RMA, and replacement requests make up less than 3% of total sales on the planet? If that's the case, then Logitech definitely doesn't see this as an issue.


----------



## vanir1337

I've opened a support case about RMA 15 days ago, still no answer. Congratz Logi.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> I've opened a support case about RMA 15 days ago, still no answer. Congratz Logi.


They didn't reply to my refund request (for the G Pro) till 5 weeks later. And this was AFTER I finally got a hold of someone via their online chat feature. What's sad is the person who helped me via online chat issued a return label to me in approximately 15 minutes! Took about a month for the refund to kick back into my credit card though. But meanwhile, Logitech finally responded to my support ticket and they had no clue someone already helped me.

Your best bet is to try to get a hold of someone via phone or chat. Otherwise, your "support ticket" will age like a wine bottle in a cellar.

I take this as a lesson learned: "Do not buy Logitech products directly from them."


----------



## john88

I submitted a ticket a little over a month ago, they offered a replacement with no warranty without sending my mouse back or refund and rebuy one with warranty. I chose replacement without warranty, and it's finally coming today. It does take long, just stick with it.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivity

So I got another G403.
What do you people think of the sidebutton? Are others like this? My old one was broken but this one works, but it have this hollow weird and annoying sound, its like it sticks then releases and make that hollow sound.

Scroll wheel is not good, but not as bad as I seen before.
Scroll wheel I think I can live with, but the weird sound on the sidebutton is annoying, others that are like this? Considering I got 2 now that both got that hollow weird sound, on only that sidebutton. Not the forward one.

Since I will open it up and put a ceesa cable etc I will void the warranty, so would be best to have a working one and not a half "ok" one that might get even worse.


----------



## Melan

My scroll wheel also moves left and right. Eventually I'll fix it. By eventually I mean when hyperglide will release G403 feet.


----------



## foxx1337

So today I picked up my replacement G403 (I still have the 1631 initial one with wobbly wheel). This new one is 1643 and nothing is loose. The buttons are a bit softer. Overall I'm very happy with Logitech support - they took their time but they did come through in the end.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*


I think the side button sound is just a byproduct of the design and a new unit won't change it. I think most mice you can get the wheel to move sideways a little if you really try to do it like that. As long as it doesn't move during normal use I wouldn't worry.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> I think the side button sound is just a byproduct of the design and a new unit won't change it. I think most mice you can get the wheel to move sideways a little if you really try to do it like that. As long as it doesn't move during normal use I wouldn't worry.


This. The side buttons are due to the design. You shouldn't move the mousewheel like that, pretty much any mouse will do the same if you do that.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So I got another G403.
> What do you people think of the sidebutton? Are others like this? My old one was broken but this one works, but it have this hollow weird and annoying sound, its like it sticks then releases and make that hollow sound.


As far as the side buttons are concerned I think its just the design of the mouse. I think the fact that the buttons are also glossy doesn't help at all since your fingers probably stick to them a bit when releasing them, causing them to rattle a bit more .

Not to make excuses for the buttons but the DA Chroma I have produces the same sound when pressing the side buttons with a little bit of extra force applied.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So I got another G403.
> What do you people think of the sidebutton? Are others like this? My old one was broken but this one works, but it have this hollow weird and annoying sound, its like it sticks then releases and make that hollow sound.
> 
> Scroll wheel is not good, but not as bad as I seen before.
> Scroll wheel I think I can live with, but the weird sound on the sidebutton is annoying, others that are like this? Considering I got 2 now that both got that hollow weird sound, on only that sidebutton. Not the forward one.


I have had 3 g403's, one with loose scroll and loose PCB, a replacement with a kinda loose scroll, and one that has nothing loose or broken about it at all, and none of them have had that annoying sound on any of the side buttons.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I don't know if I'm just getting used to it or what but after a break-in period, my stock skates don't feel that bad. I'm probably going to wait until I've gotten a replacement cable to replace the skates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Same story here, mouse glides quite a bit smoother now than when I first brought it home.


Yeah, they have gotten better with use, but are highly noticeable from mice that I have that came with better feet. The G403 feet are ok, but the G Pro really takes the cake for worst stock feet I've used on a mice. The only thing worse is the tacky feet on the the bottom of a trackball...

With other uses reporting the same for the G Pro, I can safely feel confident that all of them are this way. This is all on a QcK+, so not a hard pad.


----------



## oxidized

Hey, i haven't posted or followed the thread in a while. Has the failure rate of these gone down? I'm ofc talking about lens and wheel rattle, and the double warranty seals thing.


----------



## wareya

lol no

also warranty seals aren't legally binding in the US


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> lol no
> 
> also warranty seals aren't legally binding in the US


Well i'm more interested in europe


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So I got another G403.
> What do you people think of the sidebutton? Are others like this? My old one was broken but this one works, but it have this hollow weird and annoying sound, its like it sticks then releases and make that hollow sound.


I have 2 wired from batch 1633, and 1 wireless from batch 1631. All three had the sticky enough side buttons to be suctioned out by my thumb to make the hollow sound.

Although it's not an issue for me as I put my thumb under the side button and roll them upward to click them, avoiding the sticky clicks.


----------



## Protoe

Impressions of G403 wired coming from a G400s/MX518/MX510/MX500 user:

Wow this mouse is light
While not gaming I don't miss the left side lip, but while gaming I do
Side buttons are very nice
Mouse wheel scrolling is silent compared to G400s
Feet are absolutely garbage (tested on QcK+ and G-SR)
Lighting/braided cable is a nice touch
Returning it. I'm better off buying a new G400s shell off eBay and calling it a day.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> lol no
> 
> also warranty seals aren't legally binding in the US


I'd say it's better considering the first batch(1631) was easily 3-4 times worse than the (1633) batch I have on my desk now. From what I've seen it's already moved on to 1634 which seems to be fine.

Just installed my CeesA cable and jesus this mouse is like air now, so smooth and easy to manouver. I wish companies could make better braided cables from the start.


----------



## turbocrea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Just installed my CeesA cable and jesus this mouse is like air now, so smooth and easy to manouver. I wish companies could make better braided cables from the start.


Modified paracord cables can only be done after-market at the moment. Every product has to prove sufficient shielding before release, paracord cables will probably fail there (they emit too much EM noise).

For a company to perfect mouse cables, they have to come up with a cable that is super flexible, but still shielded. And of course, it has to be cheap, in other words easily mass producable.
Such a cable is not invented afaik.


----------



## frunction

Even though it's braided, the death adder cable is pretty good.

I ordered a Ceesa cable, I guess the EMI only matters from a mouse if you're using radio in the area? I wouldn't think it has enough power to interfere with anything else.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocrea*
> 
> Modified paracord cables can only be done after-market at the moment. Every product has to prove sufficient shielding before release, paracord cables will probably fail there (they emit too much EM noise).
> 
> For a company to perfect mouse cables, they have to come up with a cable that is super flexible, but still shielded. And of course, it has to be cheap, in other words easily mass producable.
> Such a cable is not invented afaik.


Doesn't help that CeeSA doesn't use a ground/shield pin in his cables.


----------



## turbocrea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Doesn't help that CeeSA doesn't use a ground/shield pin in his cables.


I think the main electro-magnetic noise will be emitted by the cable, so it is not worth shielding the mouse but not the cable. Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong.
So in this case the ground pin can be left out.

Anyways, aftermarket cables can be build any way you want to as long as the mouse and rest of the PC still functions, while selling a product conforming to regulations can not, that's the difference.

If a braided cord like paracord could be made conductive on the inside, that would be the solution, connect it to ground, twist only the signal wires and voila, the perfect flexible mouse cable.....one can only dream.....


----------



## zeimus

Hey all,

Been using g403 since release on amazon. Anyone having issues coming from ec2 or other mouse? I feel like micro adjustments are harder or maybe its diagonal movements or flicks. I feel like the problem is the shape of the mouse feet. I wish they were more conventional or idk. Would removing the mousefeet oval in the middle help the mouse feel a little better? Does the 10G weight do anything? Could I naturally be trying to fingertip grip the mouse and its messing me up?

Also, are you supposed to use factory surface tuning setting? I am using zowie gsr but I own other pads and I'd prefer not to switch.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeimus*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Been using g403 since release on amazon. Anyone having issues coming from ec2 or other mouse? I feel like micro adjustments are harder or maybe its diagonal movements or flicks. I feel like the problem is the shape of the mouse feet. I wish they were more conventional or idk. Would removing the mousefeet oval in the middle help the mouse feel a little better? Does the 10G weight do anything? Could I naturally be trying to fingertip grip the mouse and its messing me up?
> 
> Also, are you supposed to use factory surface tuning setting? I am using zowie gsr but I own other pads and I'd prefer not to switch.


It appears the sensor foot was designed not to touch the surface unless it happens to be very soft.

The shape can miss align the sensor to your arm. That can make it hard to do straight lines as you want.

Surface tuning is to lower lift off distance. Most people don't need to use it.


----------



## Melan

I had to readjust a little after switching from 303 to 403. Swipes to the right used to go higher and left lower. With my 40cm sensitivity it was very annoying. Readjusted in 30 minutes of DM though.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Swipes to the right used to go higher and left lower.


ugh, I hate that issue with (certain) ergo mice.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> ugh, I hate that issue with (certain) ergo mice.


Honestly think it depends entirely on your grip. I'm fine with the G403 as far as keeping my aim straight when swiping but for example the Rival is just horrible for me and doing what I feel is a straight left to right swipe results in me shooting my aim up diagonally to the right. When I was using the Rival it took me honestly a few weeks to get used to it and when I finally switched back to the DA I had to readjust again.


----------



## RealSteelH6

The wired version is currently on sale with prime.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01KV612NQ


----------



## sdrawkcab

Looking for feedback on this mouse, I have not searched the thread yet.

I'm using a G303 after I got rid of a Mionix Castor. The castor right mouse button click started rubbing too much to enjoy using it. After a few months the G303 is having the left mouse button double click issue. I see the shape of G403 has independent buttons from the shell, but is the shape causing any similar issues like I mentioned on the Castor?

I can't find the mouse locally so I would have to order it online. Not a big problem, just not the easiest way to test and return.


----------



## foxx1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> After a few months the G303 is having the left mouse button double click issue.


The double click issue is totally healable.

Basically the subpar copper alloy Omron China puts in the clickers to save a few cents accumulates some oxyde which ends up creating that issue. If in your home G303 has it, then 403 will have it too given enough time. I always had it with DeathAdder mice up until my last one (3.5G).

To heal it, I changed cities (not kidding, going from relative humidity of 70% to 40%), which pointed me to a more "scientifical" approach: just put the mouse in a jar with some rice and leave it there overnight. Afterwards, click a few times and long press some more, and voila, you should be doubleclick-free for some more months. An incorrect but effective workaround is decreasing mouse polling rate to 500 or even 125 Hz.


----------



## sjzorilla

-


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> Looking for feedback on this mouse, I have not searched the thread yet.
> 
> I'm using a G303 after I got rid of a Mionix Castor. The castor right mouse button click started rubbing too much to enjoy using it. After a few months the G303 is having the left mouse button double click issue. I see the shape of G403 has independent buttons from the shell, but is the shape causing any similar issues like I mentioned on the Castor?
> 
> I can't find the mouse locally so I would have to order it online. Not a big problem, just not the easiest way to test and return.


I've never had an issue with my G303 (and that's after over a year of regular usage with it), but what I do find interesting is that for gaming mice that claim "tested for a zillion catrillion clicks" it seems like the M1/M2 buttons are the first to either stop actuating or have double clicking issues after only a few _thousand_ clicks (some mice have software that counts your clicks). Whenever I see "tested for a million clicks" as a marketing gimmick for a gaming mouse, that usually means "this mouse will surely start having double clicking issues within a few months" - lol


----------



## pindle

After looking for a new mouse for quite a while now (was so friggin used to my old MX518 been trying to find a decent replacement for almost a year already) I finally decided to give the G403 (wired) a go, despite all the negative posts on the quality. (Unfortunately I expect no single mouse to be pefrect this day and age.)

For alternatives I've so far tried: IME 3.0, G303, Rival 300, G9X, G100 (and loads of older MX518-shaped mice). I normally use a palm/claw hybrid grip, hands are medium-large size I'm guessing (19.5cm). Tested it on the Logitech G240 and SS Vertex pads (latter was too rough for the default skates, way too much scraping so stopped trying that after 5 minutes). For reference: I don't like the G303 and G100 shapes, maybe I'm not used to ambidexterous mice anymore, or maybe my hands are too big, but I just couldn't play with for longer periods of time comfortably (cramps, diamond shape of 303 annoying, etc).

First impressions: great shape when coming from the MX518 design. It isn't the same, but it "feels right" as opposed to other mice where I usually needed some time to adjust to. As far as I could tell so far I haven't found much problems with it, when I shake it hard I can hear a little rattle but I'm quite sure this is the piece of cable inside and not the sensor/scrollwheel. Guess I'm blessed with a good version?
The LMB/RMB have a nice feeling, can rest my finger on them without pressing but to actually press them not too much force is required (right is a little easier to click than left though). The scrollwheel is not wobbly and doesn't rattle, it's rather pleasant, although I still prefer the more mushy wheel on my Rival (guess I'm weird in that way as not many feel that way). The MMB wheel click is though like I'm used to with Logitech, too though to be actually useful. Luckily I don't value the MMB much. The sidebuttons are pretty mushy with a little traveltime but I don't actually mind that much, although I still prefer firmer buttons.
Sensor alignment and general feel is great and as expected is very accurate. I didn't need much time to adjust or find a good grip, and my aim was very good even after just 1 hour of testing.

So far I could only find 2 issues with this mouse: first the skates, which are horrendous by default. I've up to date never had a gaming mouse that slid so badly. Heard it will get better after breaking them in more, but it's so bad I'm doubting they will ever be as smooth as I want them to be. Ordered a couple sets of Hotline G403 skates, hopefully that'll improve this issue. Second, the surface is a little bit sweaty (top mostly, grips not so much). Not sure what kind of coating they are using right now, it feels similar to alot of other mice but I usually don't get sweaty hands this easily, with this mouse I do (although admittedly not THAT bad, just a bit sweaty).

Great mouse, just not 100% perfect.

After all the Steelseries bashing, was wondering if anyone here actually likes the new grip on the 300 (not sure if other series have similar grips)? Coming from the Rival, I am really really missing the grips its using (low profile rubber "pins"), superb grip and lots better airflow due to these pins keeping your hands cool.
Does anyone know if you can purchase that separately? I've mailed them once before already but they were talking about RMA'ing my mouse (don't want that I want separate grips







).

Question: the leds on my mouse stay on when I power off my computer. Thought it might have something to do with the Sleep state under Led settings in the Logi software but disabling that didn't help. Does this happen to everyone? Is there a fix? Win8.1 btw.
Edit: may have found a solution (BIOS setting) though I kinda don't want to disable that (will lose power to other devices as well), hoped there would be something just for the mouse.
Edit2: USB charging was off already somehow and that doesn't seem to prevent the led from being on while the PC is powered off. Any tips?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> Honestly think it depends entirely on your grip. I'm fine with the G403 as far as keeping my aim straight when swiping but for example the Rival is just horrible for me and doing what I feel is a straight left to right swipe results in me shooting my aim up diagonally to the right. When I was using the Rival it took me honestly a few weeks to get used to it and when I finally switched back to the DA I had to readjust again.


This. I've had the same happening but discovered this was due to my grip not being optimal, natural. When I didn't try to force my old grip (from a much bigger mouse) on this mouse I ended up with slanted instead of horizontal lines in paint with swipes. After just gripping it naturally all was fine.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> The double click issue is totally healable.
> 
> Basically the subpar copper alloy Omron China puts in the clickers to save a few cents accumulates some oxyde which ends up creating that issue. If in your home G303 has it, then 403 will have it too given enough time. I always had it with DeathAdder mice up until my last one (3.5G).
> 
> To heal it, I changed cities (not kidding, going from relative humidity of 70% to 40%), which pointed me to a more "scientifical" approach: just put the mouse in a jar with some rice and leave it there overnight. Afterwards, click a few times and long press some more, and voila, you should be doubleclick-free for some more months. An incorrect but effective workaround is decreasing mouse polling rate to 500 or even 125 Hz.


The omrons you mention are different than the other logitech mice? My g402 and g502 never had an issue and I used them much longer than the g303. Same with the DeathAdder. Hoping it won't be the case on a g403









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> First impressions: great shape when coming from the MX518 design. It isn't the same, but it "feels right" as opposed to other mice where I usually needed some time to adjust to. As far as I could tell so far I haven't found much problems with it, when I shake it hard I can hear a little rattle but I'm quite sure this is the piece of cable inside and not the sensor/scrollwheel. Guess I'm blessed with a good version?
> The LMB/RMB have a nice feeling, can rest my finger on them without pressing but to actually press them not too much force is required (right is a little easier to click than left though).


Is the right mouse button significantly easier to press? If you press and hold down the mouse buttons do they barely move around?


----------



## Trysaeder

Is there any way of increasing the LOD on the G-SR? It's got like 0.5mm LOD which is too low for me. I've tried surface tuning which doesn't seem to do anything and I can't find any option in the LGS.

e: also can you make a new profile without having to assign a game/program to it?


----------



## Melan

Surface tuning reduces lod. There's no way to increase it.


----------



## Trysaeder

Ah thanks. Set it to logitech cloth pad and it's pretty good. Seems like the LOD from high to low is default>logitech cloth>g-sr>hard pad.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Received my replacement G403 today after waiting for a little over a month.

LMB is not nearly as loose and feels just a tad bit stiffer which is good. Both LMB and RMB still feel incredibly light though and I can accidentally actuate them fairly easily on fast swipes... bit of a disappointment to say the least. My RMB is also less tactile than the original I have which is disappointing but acceptable given pretty much every mouse is going to have different LMB/RMB responsiveness from model to model. With that said my LMB is far more tactile and responsive than my original and feels great as far as tactile response is concerned.

My scroll wheel does not rattle on this one however something inside of the shell still produces a very large amount of rattle when shaking the mouse up and down (shaking side to side does not produce much noise). The cord also is incredibly thick still however I obviously didn't expect that to change.

Overall the quality of the G403 is really quite disappointing given the price and how solid older Logi mice have felt in my experience. With that said I am happier with the replacement I received so if you're someone that's sitting on a G403 with a loose scroll wheel and loose mouse buttons I would definitely try and get a replacement.

As an aside is there any way to stiffen the switches/buttons on the mouse? Excluding what I've mentioned I'm quite fond of everything else on the mouse as far as sensor performance and shape are concerned and the light LMB/RMB is really the only thing at this point that bothers me.


----------



## teosc

Hello everyone, I need your advice, I strongly torn between G Pro and G403.

This is my highsense fingertip with current KPM (with which I am fine at level of form):
 



The G403 convinces me more as a form (in the past I loved the ergonomic shape of the Roccat KPM and the Razer Naga) but I'm afraid that the G403 is too big compared to the KPM.
(In the past I have had larger mouse of KPM, as the TT Export Black Element or Roccat Savu and there am I found it not very well)

Instead of the G PRO convince me in size but not in shape, and curved sides slightly in \ __ /
In the past I had (and hated) the G302, it rose to the sides during the small side movements.
I have also read many missiclick RMB by users who have passed from KPM to G-Pro.

What do you say?
Thanks so much.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Doesn't help that CeeSA doesn't use a ground/shield pin in his cables.


That pin would be useless without the shielding layer in the cables. Shield is basically a thin metal layer that is grounded via the shielding pin (iirc). That metal is why no shielded cable can ever be as flexible as a paracord cable without it.


----------



## CobraPlissken

Oke im done with logitech. They just cant controlle theyr quality or better to say they just produce **** for 2 much money like razer.
But its okay i just wont buy any logitech stuff anymore like i do with razer.

If u have to fix the products by yourself because the company cant do it. Thats my sign to stay away.
Its ofc shapewise a good mouse, also sensor. But the quality is ****. No g403 was perfect from the start.


----------



## SEJB

I'm curious as to how people have gotten mice with too light buttons since I have had 3 mice with perfect buttons. Only the scroll wheel being slightly loose on my 403 and my pro was absolutely perfect.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I'm curious as to how people have gotten mice with too light buttons since I have had 3 mice with perfect buttons. Only the scroll wheel being slightly loose on my 403 and my pro was absolutely perfect.


It's a QC issue. Unfortunately, my experience with Logitech has me approaching their products like I do when purchasing GPUs. "Buy 2. Keep the cherry and return the lemon" approach. Because for some reason, no 2 mice are alike. I've bought (2) G900s, (2) G403s, and (2) G303s - ALL of them had different feeling M1/M2 buttons (either too light, mushy, or sticky). It is what it is. Don't get me started on how Logitech's customer service seems to be degrading as well.


----------



## yoomy

After giving up on the G Pro, I got myself another G403. I had one right at launch but it had horrid mousewheel rattle and I had trouble performing good with it but I was too focused on the G Pro and never gave it a real chance. The new one I got is from amazon, I used the special prime 20% that was available yesterday, so I paid around 50€.

After opening the box I was disappointed, the mouse had clearly been used before. The original adhesive on the packaging was covered by another one and the mouse had used feet and some fingerprints on it. But I don't really care because it has 0 rattle and all buttons are perfect (SN 1634).

This time I will give the shape more time and see how it works out.


----------



## Nivity

Can confirm that I also got to keep my G403, the further back sidebutton was bad but they said just keep it and sent me a replacement, still waiting for it.
So trying the G403 more now with ceesa cable, hopefully the replacement is better with all the buttons.

But nice of them to let me keep the other one, since its "only" the sidebutton broken I can give it to my girlfriend that dont use them








I really need it to be working good though since I use that button a lot in work.

This from Logitech Sweden support, a simple phonecall and a video and i got my replacement sent out, so cudos to logitech Sweden support for that this time around.
The refund I did before took 5 weeks.


----------



## Vyrth

Even tough I am very happy with my G Pro, I had to try the G403 too, and surprise surprise the mouse wheel is horrible. The amount of rattle is worse than on my G900, but the G900 has at least a hyper mouse wheel so it's expected to have some small play room because of the sideways clicks.

So I went to the shop where I bought it and asked for a replacement, they gave me one straight away without even checking anything except if the package is complete, and now with the new one it seems that everything is fine so far, clicks, mouse wheel rattle is gone, mouse wheel button is also easier to press, and the cable seems much better than on the last one. Now it's time to play some games with this bad boy.

For people interested the Serial number on the bad one was 1633, and on the good one now 1632.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vyrth*
> 
> For people interested the Serial number on the bad one was 1633, and on the good one now 1632.


Please report back after three months of usage, to let us know if it still has a perfectly functioning Scroll-wheel







.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> Is the right mouse button significantly easier to press? If you press and hold down the mouse buttons do they barely move around?


I don't have a kitchen scale or anything to measure, but guesstimating I would say the right button requires ~80% of the force I need to press the left button. In actual use it doesn't bother me at all. They don't move around at all when pressed down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Please report back after three months of usage, to let us know if it still has a perfectly functioning Scroll-wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you saying the wheel rattle can start occurring after a certain period of use? Thought to have read that all people who have problems, had them out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vyrth*
> 
> Even tough I am very happy with my G Pro, I had to try the G403 too, and surprise surprise the mouse wheel is horrible. The amount of rattle is worse than on my G900, but the G900 has at least a hyper mouse wheel so it's expected to have some small play room because of the sideways clicks.
> For people interested the Serial number on the bad one was 1633, and on the good one now 1632.


Funny, my (good) one also has 1632 (LZ01XLE8).


----------



## foxx1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> The omrons you mention are different than the other logitech mice? My g402 and g502 never had an issue and I used them much longer than the g303. Same with the DeathAdder. Hoping it won't be the case on a g403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the right mouse button significantly easier to press? If you press and hold down the mouse buttons do they barely move around?


I think they're always using the same Omron switches. But I have clearly observed a correlation between relative humidity and this problem appearing or going away on its own...


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> I think they're always using the same Omron switches. But I have clearly observed a correlation between relative humidity and this problem appearing or going away on its own...


Just checked the photos. The switches seems to be their standard choice of 20M Omrons. BUT! Unlike for example G303, side buttons are Omron as well (G303 has Kailh).


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Must be one of the lucky ones. My G403 is fine. Bit of wheel rattle side to side, apart from that, good buttons, glide... Really good mouse.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Must be one of the lucky ones. My G403 is fine. Bit of wheel rattle side to side, apart from that, good buttons, glide... Really good mouse.


Are you saying your g403 isn't affected by bad skates? Thought they were universally bad. After breaking them in a bit it has gotten less bad for me but this is still the roughest gliding mouse out of 12 I have lying around (including 7 logi mice) by far.


----------



## zeimus

Hotline Games has G403 mouse feet now. I think I may have to try some. I heard they improved the gpro on zowie gsr.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeimus*
> 
> Hotline Games has G403 mouse feet now. I think I may have to try some. I heard they improved the gpro on zowie gsr.


Thanks still waiting on them eta at least another week


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> The double click issue is totally healable.
> 
> Basically the subpar copper alloy Omron China puts in the clickers to save a few cents accumulates some oxyde which ends up creating that issue. If in your home G303 has it, then 403 will have it too given enough time. I always had it with DeathAdder mice up until my last one (3.5G).
> 
> To heal it, I changed cities (not kidding, going from relative humidity of 70% to 40%), which pointed me to a more "scientifical" approach: just put the mouse in a jar with some rice and leave it there overnight. Afterwards, click a few times and long press some more, and voila, you should be doubleclick-free for some more months. An incorrect but effective workaround is decreasing mouse polling rate to 500 or even 125 Hz.


Deoxit D5 would permanently fix it but the problem is not just getting the mouse open, but also getting the SWITCHES open.
The same type of clicker is on Cherry (joystick type) switches and on Omron switches used on Sanwa joysticks, but that slides open so easily...


----------



## Houser

My G403 arrived today ! But i will return it !
First impresion is that is made from some cheap plastic, coming from xtd optical as my main mouse, the click have a nice response and feel good, in matter of sensor i cannot feel much difference between this and xtd.
The cable is to stiff for me, i ve could it change it but this was not the main problem.
Scrollwheel bug is there...and its noisey.
The whey i hold it because i have big hand 20.5 cm, when i flick at low sense in cs go ..it drags on the pad at sides...i don t know if it s because of the tiny skates.
For a premium mouse at this money, now all the companys do that...feels to chep and it has bugs.


----------



## Johan L

I just got a G403 this week from Logitech.com with a loose scroll wheel. Serial number: 1640.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan L*
> 
> I just got a G403 this week from Logitech.com with a loose scroll wheel. Serial number: 1640.


Hey, your post # is the same as the sensor used in the mouse








Also, this is why it's impossible to comfortably recommend this mouse, Logitech still hasn't and never will fix the biggest complaint of the G403, despite saying they will and have.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Hey, your post # is the same as the sensor used in the mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is why it's impossible to comfortably recommend this mouse, Logitech still hasn't and never will fix the biggest complaint of the G403, despite saying they will and have.


I wonder what exactly is the problem. Shell mold? Scroll wheel mold? Encoder itself? Messed up assembly process? I remember there was a time when KPM had rattle and wobble problems, and it turned out that it was caused by screws holding the shell together not being tightened. Was fixable with... just a screwdriver.


----------



## SEJB

I'm not sure if it's the screws. I think it's the wheel design itself that makes it impossible to have it perfectly fixed. Not that any mouse ever can but it shouldn't make much noise at least.


----------



## CobraPlissken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> I wonder what exactly is the problem. Shell mold? Scroll wheel mold? Encoder itself? Messed up assembly process? I remember there was a time when KPM had rattle and wobble problems, and it turned out that it was caused by screws holding the shell together not being tightened. Was fixable with... just a screwdriver.


its the scroll wheel plastic part or where it is in(also plastic). See my fix attempt. Its just a tiny bit of space where they would have to add more plastic so it cant move that much to each side.
This parts where the scrollwheel is inside is also pretty complex, i dont know why that is like it is. Should simplify it more in the inside, but engineers dont think that way.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CobraPlissken*
> 
> its the scroll wheel plastic part or where it is in(also plastic). See my fix attempt. Its just a tiny bit of space where they would have to add more plastic so it cant move that much to each side.
> This parts where the scrollwheel is inside is also pretty complex, i dont know why that is like it is. Should simplify it more in the inside, but engineers dont think that way.


Yeah, seen it, thanks.


----------



## trism

~3 weeks of use and the side coating has gone... Much worse than the rubber in the first Rival (300) batches


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Looks like it. Oh wait


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyotkyotkyot*
> 
> Looks like it. Oh wait


Should see a doctor, you seem to leak acid. I've used one for multiple months with just a bit of degradation. Certainly much longer than 3 weeks.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

I can't tell whether you're young, dumb, or english is not your primary language. Are you saying the g403 coating pictured is worse than the Rival or not?


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyotkyotkyot*
> 
> I can't tell whether you're young, dumb, or english is not your primary language. Are you saying the g403 coating pictured is worse than the Rival or not?


No? Could say the same thing for you. Are you saying the Rival rubber degradation pictured happened in 3 weeks?

For a comparison, here is a Rival (first batch) that had been used for a few months (about the same hour/day usage than the G403) +on/off afterwards



Also, it is quite clear to me that a thin-rubber side can't look the as "bad" as a thick-rubber side when completely worn out, however this seems to be in better condition than the G403 side.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> 
> 
> ~3 weeks of use and the side coating has gone... Much worse than the rubber in the first Rival (300) batches


My experience is quite different. 7 weeks of use for at least 8hr a day and my sides still like new. Maybe clean your hands before using the pc?


----------



## wareya

spoiler: some people use their mice much more than others in a given day.


----------



## yoomy

I currently have the G403 and the G900 here. Anyone else have/had both and has opinions?

I love how the G900 touches my palm but it is a bit heavy, really great build quality though
The G403 is lightweight and feels awesome too

really hard to decide which one is better.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Just checked the photos. The switches seems to be their standard choice of 20M Omrons. BUT! Unlike for example G303, side buttons are Omron as well (G303 has Kailh).


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> I think they're always using the same Omron switches. But I have clearly observed a correlation between relative humidity and this problem appearing or going away on its own...


Not discarding your experience at all, just sharing that it hasn't happened to me on the other mice.
I was hoping I could avoid it completely on the G403 like the G402 and G502 I used


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> After looking for a new mouse for quite a while now (was so friggin used to my old MX518 been trying to find a decent replacement for almost a year already) I finally decided to give the G403 (wired) a go, despite all the negative posts on the quality. (Unfortunately I expect no single mouse to be pefrect this day and age.)
> 
> For alternatives I've so far tried: IME 3.0, G303, Rival 300, G9X, G100 (and loads of older MX518-shaped mice). I normally use a palm/claw hybrid grip, hands are medium-large size I'm guessing (19.5cm). Tested it on the Logitech G240 and SS Vertex pads (latter was too rough for the default skates, way too much scraping so stopped trying that after 5 minutes). For reference: I don't like the G303 and G100 shapes, maybe I'm not used to ambidexterous mice anymore, or maybe my hands are too big, but I just couldn't play with for longer periods of time comfortably (cramps, diamond shape of 303 annoying, etc).
> 
> First impressions: great shape when coming from the MX518 design. It isn't the same, but it "feels right" as opposed to other mice where I usually needed some time to adjust to. As far as I could tell so far I haven't found much problems with it, when I shake it hard I can hear a little rattle but I'm quite sure this is the piece of cable inside and not the sensor/scrollwheel. Guess I'm blessed with a good version?
> The LMB/RMB have a nice feeling, can rest my finger on them without pressing but to actually press them not too much force is required (right is a little easier to click than left though). The scrollwheel is not wobbly and doesn't rattle, it's rather pleasant, although I still prefer the more mushy wheel on my Rival (guess I'm weird in that way as not many feel that way). The MMB wheel click is though like I'm used to with Logitech, too though to be actually useful. Luckily I don't value the MMB much. The sidebuttons are pretty mushy with a little traveltime but I don't actually mind that much, although I still prefer firmer buttons.
> Sensor alignment and general feel is great and as expected is very accurate. I didn't need much time to adjust or find a good grip, and my aim was very good even after just 1 hour of testing.
> 
> So far I could only find 2 issues with this mouse: first the skates, which are horrendous by default. I've up to date never had a gaming mouse that slid so badly. Heard it will get better after breaking them in more, but it's so bad I'm doubting they will ever be as smooth as I want them to be. Ordered a couple sets of Hotline G403 skates, hopefully that'll improve this issue. Second, the surface is a little bit sweaty (top mostly, grips not so much). Not sure what kind of coating they are using right now, it feels similar to alot of other mice but I usually don't get sweaty hands this easily, with this mouse I do (although admittedly not THAT bad, just a bit sweaty).
> 
> Great mouse, just not 100% perfect.
> 
> After all the Steelseries bashing, was wondering if anyone here actually likes the new grip on the 300 (not sure if other series have similar grips)? Coming from the Rival, I am really really missing the grips its using (low profile rubber "pins"), superb grip and lots better airflow due to these pins keeping your hands cool.
> Does anyone know if you can purchase that separately? I've mailed them once before already but they were talking about RMA'ing my mouse (don't want that I want separate grips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Question: the leds on my mouse stay on when I power off my computer. Thought it might have something to do with the Sleep state under Led settings in the Logi software but disabling that didn't help. Does this happen to everyone? Is there a fix? Win8.1 btw.
> Edit: may have found a solution (BIOS setting) though I kinda don't want to disable that (will lose power to other devices as well), hoped there would be something just for the mouse.
> Edit2: USB charging was off already somehow and that doesn't seem to prevent the led from being on while the PC is powered off. Any tips?
> This. I've had the same happening but discovered this was due to my grip not being optimal, natural. When I didn't try to force my old grip (from a much bigger mouse) on this mouse I ended up with slanted instead of horizontal lines in paint with swipes. After just gripping it naturally all was fine.


My Hotline Competition feet are supposed to arrive today. If they arrive early enough I'll give you guys an update tomorrow.


----------



## Fanu

just ordered hyperglied competition 0.28mm feet - do I simply glue them onto the existing G403 feet or I need to remove the original G403 and put these in?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> just ordered hyperglied competition 0.28mm feet - do I simply glue them onto the existing G403 feet or I need to remove the original G403 and put these in?


hotline gaming*

0.28mm Are put above the original skates
0.6mm are replacing the original skates
You do not use glue


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> hotline gaming*
> 
> 0.28mm Are put above the original skates
> 0.6mm are replacing the original skates
> You do not use glue


tnx, yeah I meant hotline gaming

so I just apply them over the original feet than? by how much will that raise the mouse and will it affect DPI?


----------



## NovaGOD

Hotlines arrived today along with glorious heavy XL, will test and post results compared to stock feet and mx2 hypers when i get back from work if anyone interested.

Also to anyone that is using d2f-01f omrons instead of the standard 20m chinese ones, are these switches actually stiffer(almost like huano) and louder and also they make a "metallic" noise on debounce? Do they require a "break-in" period or something? I also think they raise my L/RMB a little bit more, maybe i didn't do a good job soldering them, i'm a total noob so i was pretty happy that the mouse actually worked tbh.


----------



## FreeElectron

Will we have hyperglide for the 403?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Will we have hyperglide for the 403?


So far
"Also in consideration are the Logitech G403 and Zowie ZA13."

Email an interest about it to Hyperglide, the more that does it the better chance to get them for G403.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I currently have the G403 and the G900 here. Anyone else have/had both and has opinions?
> 
> I love how the G900 touches my palm but it is a bit heavy, really great build quality though
> The G403 is lightweight and feels awesome too
> 
> really hard to decide which one is better.


They both weigh 107 grams?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> They both weigh 107 grams?


G900 and G403 wireless are both 107g, but the wired G403 is 87.3g...can also add 10g if you want with the included weight.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So far
> "Also in consideration are the Logitech G403 and Zowie ZA13."
> 
> Email an interest about it to Hyperglide, the more that does it the better chance to get them for G403.


in that case which is better, Hotline G403 or the MX hyperglide ones for the G403?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> in that case which is better, Hotline G403 or the MX hyperglide ones for the G403?


I've had hyperglides on a couple different mice now, so I'll weigh in on that as well. It'd hard to beat hyperglides, but it's even harder to lose to the stock G403 feet.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So far
> "Also in consideration are the Logitech G403 and Zowie ZA13."
> 
> Email an interest about it to Hyperglide, the more that does it the better chance to get them for G403.
> 
> 
> 
> in that case which is better, Hotline G403 or the MX hyperglide ones for the G403?
Click to expand...

No Idea, I prefer a fit for the feet.
And I used hotline feet for over a year now for my KPM so I am used to that glide.
It was a long time since I used hyperglides since they have not had feet for any of my mice in years and years


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> No Idea, I prefer a fit for the feet.
> And I used hotline feet for over a year now for my KPM so I am used to that glide.
> It was a long time since I used hyperglides since they have not had feet for any of my mice in years and years


Do the feet make the mouse glide easier?
Are they ranked based on being less resistant? (Less resistant => better)?


----------



## kevin-L

The bottom ledge of the bottom skate of my hotline games set is rough... Lots of drag any time I move the mouse downward... Way worse than the stock feet in this regard, I never had this issue with hotline skates for other models, anyone else experiencing this? It's like the edge is sharp instead of rounded, I tried the bottom skate from the other set that I got and it's the same, so I guess I wasted one set already... Very disappointed with these skates, I expected more from hotline after using their skates on my g303 and roccat kpm with no issues. I hope hyperglide skates come out sooner rather than later.

Has anyone tried sanding down the ridges where the mouse feet go and sticking larger hyperglides on the mouse? I guess the weight door could cause issues, but would the ridges being gone cause any problems?


----------



## Melan

I think you could sand down the edges on hotline skates to make them more rounded. You can use nail file for this. I'd just wait for hyperglides tbh.


----------



## frunction

Is it possible to take apart this mouse just by poking holes in the feet?

Want to install Ceesa cable, but my Hotline feet appear to be lost in the mail, and given the above may not work anyway.


----------



## Melan

Holes aren't deep so you'll just unglue the feet. You could just cut small holes with a knife.


----------



## kevin-L

Well I managed to get rid of the dragging/scraping on the mousepad by just pushing down on the sharp edge of the mousefeet with the back of my fingernail. The glide now is better than the stock feet, for now at least, and I guess this is a decent enough solution until hyperglides are available or I decide to try and stick feet from a different mouse on it.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Is it possible to take apart this mouse just by poking holes in the feet?
> 
> Want to install Ceesa cable, but my Hotline feet appear to be lost in the mail, and given the above may not work anyway.


Just removing them carefully and putting them back after worked for me


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> *Well I managed to get rid of the dragging/scraping on the mousepad by just pushing down on the sharp edge of the mousefeet with the back of my fingernail*. The glide now is better than the stock feet, for now at least, and I guess this is a decent enough solution until hyperglides are available or I decide to try and stick feet from a different mouse on it.


Sounds to me that you didn't install the mousefeet properly with enough force?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> The bottom ledge of the bottom skate of my hotline games set is rough... Lots of drag any time I move the mouse downward... Way worse than the stock feet in this regard, I never had this issue with hotline skates for other models, anyone else experiencing this? It's like the edge is sharp instead of rounded, I tried the bottom skate from the other set that I got and it's the same, so I guess I wasted one set already... Very disappointed with these skates, I expected more from hotline after using their skates on my g303 and roccat kpm with no issues. I hope hyperglide skates come out sooner rather than later.
> 
> Has anyone tried sanding down the ridges where the mouse feet go and sticking larger hyperglides on the mouse? I guess the weight door could cause issues, but would the ridges being gone cause any problems?


Is there is a slight chance you did not remove the very fine thin protective film underneath each of those feet right now? Glide should be night and day and in a couple days use works it in better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Is it possible to take apart this mouse just by poking holes in the feet?
> 
> Want to install Ceesa cable, but my Hotline feet appear to be lost in the mail, and given the above may not work anyway.


Ino "punched" through them with a screw driver in his video on the G403 without removing stock feet. Also have to carefully remove the pcb to get the cord underneath in housing. Might want to look that one up.


----------



## kevin-L

I knew to remove the protective film, I've installed hotline feet before. I'm also sure that I installed them properly and with enough force. I basically had to round off the edge of the skate to get the dragging to stop, and it was noticeably more sharp to the touch than any of the other hotline competition sets I own, .


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I knew to remove the protective film, I've installed hotline feet before. I'm also sure that I installed them properly and with enough force. I basically had to round off the edge of the skate to get the dragging to stop, and it was noticeably more sharp to the touch than any of the other hotline competition sets I own, .


Then you just got a bad batch.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> The bottom ledge of the bottom skate of my hotline games set is rough... Lots of drag any time I move the mouse downward... Way worse than the stock feet in this regard, I never had this issue with hotline skates for other models, anyone else experiencing this? It's like the edge is sharp instead of rounded, I tried the bottom skate from the other set that I got and it's the same, so I guess I wasted one set already... Very disappointed with these skates, I expected more from hotline after using their skates on my g303 and roccat kpm with no issues. I hope hyperglide skates come out sooner rather than later.
> 
> Has anyone tried sanding down the ridges where the mouse feet go and sticking larger hyperglides on the mouse? I guess the weight door could cause issues, but would the ridges being gone cause any problems?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Well I managed to get rid of the dragging/scraping on the mousepad by just pushing down on the sharp edge of the mousefeet with the back of my fingernail. The glide now is better than the stock feet, for now at least, and I guess this is a decent enough solution until hyperglides are available or I decide to try and stick feet from a different mouse on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I knew to remove the protective film, I've installed hotline feet before. I'm also sure that I installed them properly and with enough force. I basically had to round off the edge of the skate to get the dragging to stop, and it was noticeably more sharp to the touch than any of the other hotline competition sets I own, .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Then you just got a bad batch.


Mine were delivered as I was laying down for bed yesterday. I'll weigh in a bit later to let you guys know.

kevin-L, did you buy complete replacements, or the 0.28mm thick ones to put on top?


----------



## thompax

Is it safe to buy a g403 today? (will buy in store)
and does the mouse feel cheap or premium? im coming from ec2a and g pro. i love the ec2a but i want faster clicks like the deathadder. unf. i cant use deathadder cus of pain my fingers after 1h+ use


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Is it safe to buy a g403 today? (will buy in store)
> and does the mouse feel cheap or premium? im coming from ec2a and g pro. i love the ec2a but i want faster clicks like the deathadder. unf. i cant use deathadder cus of pain my fingers after 1h+ use


I guess you can be unlucky and get one from first batch?

No it does not feel cheap.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Is it safe to buy a g403 today? (will buy in store)
> and does the mouse feel cheap or premium? im coming from ec2a and g pro. i love the ec2a but i want faster clicks like the deathadder. unf. i cant use deathadder cus of pain my fingers after 1h+ use


Picked mine up from Best Buy and had great luck with my G Pro and G403


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I guess you can be unlucky and get one from first batch?
> 
> No it does not feel cheap.


that rubber coating does feel cheap compared to zowie fk2 I had before

I had to double check if my hands were sweating after getting the G403 because its rubber feels kinda sticky and iffy

while zowie is covered with some kind of plastic that does not accumulate any sort of grime and has nice pleasant feel on skin


----------



## MFlow

Hello!
Is there anyone who has exchanged for other reasons, such as the wheel rattle, lens rattle, etc. purchased from Logitech North America official homepage, will also be able to show a screen shot of the part of the conversation that contains the contents of the email conversation?
In Korea,Logitech after service do not accept that this is a reason for not being exchanged.
I have all made overseas direct purchases and have received normal products, but I want to help people who are not involved.
Help me please!


----------



## benllok

Quick question.. how long did it take to get ur hotline gaming skates from China shipped in the US?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Quick question.. how long did it take to get ur hotline gaming skates from China shipped in the US?


If you pay for shipping it comes pretty fast like 5_7 days


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Quick question.. how long did it take to get ur hotline gaming skates from China shipped in the US?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> If you pay for shipping it comes pretty fast like 5_7 days


Weird, I've always gotten my Hotline feet 1 week max even with the cheapest shipping option.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Quick question.. how long did it take to get ur hotline gaming skates from China shipped in the US?


Ordered 27th of Oct and they got here yesterday, 7th of Nov. They estimated some time between Nov 5 and 17 I think. The last time I ordered something from APAC, it went to CA first. This time it went to NY.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> played several hours of new UT yesterday with the G403
> in comparison to FK2:
> 
> *pros*:
> 
> -grip is better - especially the left side of the mouse where the thumb is placed, since the ledge is elevated your thumb doesnt touch the mouse pad as with FK2 (since I have a fingertip grip, its better if my fingers don't touch the pad)
> 
> -precision - G403 wins hands down, I felt immediate improvement (maybe its cause of the grip, maybe cause of the sensor, don't really care)
> 
> -no cable drag - wireless mode works perfectly and tracks the same as wired, being free from cable enabled me to twist and whip the mouse more than FK2
> 
> -DPI - you can set 1-6 (not really sure on the maximum) DPI presets in logitech software which you can then switch between using the DPI mouse button, you can change DPI in increments of 50 (I use a single DPI setting of 800)
> 
> -mouse settings are saved on memory inside the mouse (or you can save them on PC only)
> 
> -all of the buttons are easier to click (except for 2 side buttons which feel similar) compared to FK2 and mouse wheel is especially an improvement compared to FK2 (easier to scroll, click)
> 
> *neutral*:
> -added weight doesnt affect me (87g FK2 vs 117g G403 with weight)
> 
> -RGB looks cool and is unobtrusive - I just turn it off cause its useless during gaming + reduces battery time (on full brightness) by 8h
> 
> -battery - 32h on full charge with lights off, 28h with RGB breathing effect, 24h with constant lights (as reported by logitech software)
> 
> *negatives*:
> 
> -weight system is useless and removing the weight makes the mouse front heavy which messes up balance - removing the weight but leaving the lid on still messes up balance, you have to have the weight+lid on if you want a balanced mouse
> 
> incredible the difference in aiming with FK2 and G403 - it was especially noticeable in instagib game mode (where one hit = kill)
> and it didnt take me several hours to adjust, I noticed the difference straight away
> 
> I have somewhat larger hands so G403 being larger then FK2 didnt bother me - besides, its not that much larger, you could say they are the same in length with G403 being taller (but I dont feel that hump since I am using a fingertip grip)


Which mouse pad you use with the g403? im about to place an order for it


----------



## frunction

I have ~15 mousepads, I found the G403 works really well on Dechanic XXL Heavy pad after the feet broke in.

To me it's too slow on surface like QCK/GS-R and too fast on GTF-X/Hard pad.


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> Which mouse pad you use with the g403? im about to place an order for it


qck+ but I bought mionix alioth (XXL if I am not mistaken)

it works well on qck+ but nothing to write home about


----------



## cloudshine

Recent G403 that I just got from Amazon (USA) has sensor lens rattle. I can also hear an audible rattling coming from inside of the mouse.. Has anyone else experienced this? I believe SN was 1640
No scroll wheel rattle at all (Huge +, since the first one I ordered had major wiggle.)


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Mine were delivered as I was laying down for bed yesterday. I'll weigh in a bit later to let you guys know.
> 
> kevin-L, did you buy complete replacements, or the 0.28mm thick ones to put on top?


I got the full replacements. After rounding off the edges myself and breaking them in for a bit, the glide is noticeably much better than the stock feet, but I'll still be jumping on hyperglides as soon as they're available.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I have ~15 mousepads, I found the G403 works really well on Dechanic XXL Heavy pad after the feet broke in.
> 
> To me it's too slow on surface like QCK/GS-R and too fast on GTF-X/Hard pad.


Which Dechanic do you have, speed or control? Have you tried the Reflex Lab Heavy XXL speed pad? I tried the Dechanic control and found it to be too rough/textured for my tastes, so I bought the Reflex Lab speed pad. I'm wondering how it compares to the dechanic speed pad, you don't really have a ton of options when it comes to 6mm thick XXL pads.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I got the full replacements. After rounding off the edges myself and breaking them in for a bit, the glide is noticeably much better than the stock feet, but I'll still be jumping on hyperglides as soon as they're available.


Yep. I'm on a QcK+ and at first it was a bit rough around the edges (literally), but after about 3 hours of use, they are performing amazingly. As I said in the G Pro thread, I'd say these are 90% as good as the Hyperglides I've used on previous mice--and that's a good thing.

The G403 is working much better for me than I anticipated, so I definitely will make the investment of Hyperglides for it.


----------



## benllok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> If you pay for shipping it comes pretty fast like 5_7 days


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Weird, I've always gotten my Hotline feet 1 week max even with the cheapest shipping option.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ordered 27th of Oct and they got here yesterday, 7th of Nov. They estimated some time between Nov 5 and 17 I think. The last time I ordered something from APAC, it went to CA first. This time it went to NY.


Cool, thanks guys. Still pretty fast considering it's coming from the other side of the world. Ordered some!


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Cool, thanks guys. Still pretty fast considering it's coming from the other side of the world. Ordered some!


Hmm I may be spoiled but to have a simple envelope travel for 10 days is quite long imho. Can imagine sending it to a 3rd world country takes longer but western countries I would expect to handle that in 3-5 days (1-3 intl, 1-2 inland). But I guess thats hugely dependant on local services which, apparantly, are very slow.

Ordered mine nov. 3rd and expected arrival is nov 15th - dec 5th. Damn, how is it even possible for a a single envelope be in transit that long. Anyhow I'll just have to be patient I guess, these default slides are annoying me every minute though, I keep scraping the mousepad.
I had an option to pay extra (which should be faster), but the arrival date for that service was later than the default option. Go figure...

Above is being sent to Holland btw. Also, nothing bad about the Hotline speed, they had the package sent within 24h (was sent nov 4th) so the problem does not lie with them.


----------



## Conceptx

So I got my first G403 (SN1630) a month ago directly from logitech, it is pretty solid, except the scroll wheel, which is rattling a bit when i move it left right with my finger, and scrolling up has a weird noise, and the M1 M2 buttons are hard to press down. So I decided to RMA it cause the scroll wheel bothers me a lot.

It took them more than a month and several emails to check the video I sent them of the problem (they said they are extremely busy with similar warranty issues) but they replaced it finally.

I got the new one today (SN1634). Basically the M1 and M2 buttons are easier to press down, the scroll wheel is perfect now, no noise and rattle on the wheel at all.

But the back button on the side (is it called M4?) has a huge "deadzone" and thereforea big travel distance but the biggest issue is that something is rattling in the inside when I shake the mouse (not the buttons or scroll wheel, maybe the lens but i will test that later). Also I can lift up the M1 button so its a bit loose too compared to the old one which I couldnt.

So all in all, build quality is really different on each one as it seems.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Hmm I may be spoiled but to have a simple envelope travel for 10 days is quite long imho. Can imagine sending it to a 3rd world country takes longer but western countries I would expect to handle that in 3-5 days (1-3 intl, 1-2 inland). But I guess thats hugely dependant on local services which, apparantly, are very slow.
> 
> Ordered mine nov. 3rd and expected arrival is nov 15th - dec 5th. Damn, how is it even possible for a a single envelope be in transit that long. Anyhow I'll just have to be patient I guess, these default slides are annoying me every minute though, I keep scraping the mousepad.
> I had an option to pay extra (which should be faster), but the arrival date for that service was later than the default option. Go figure...
> 
> Above is being sent to Holland btw. Also, nothing bad about the Hotline speed, they had the package sent within 24h (was sent nov 4th) so the problem does not lie with them.


Ironically, from when it first shipped, my Ncase took less time to get to me (and it went to CA first) than my Hotline Games feet







. I think the case took no more than 7 days to get here.


----------



## Nivity

Got a new G403, 1635. RMB feels bad.
Its kinda hard to mix sidebuttons etc in this mouse as well because its all mixed together in the top shell.

3 G403, all of them had problems with some buttons.

I give up, ill use the one with slightly bad sidebutton, better that RMB,LMB works good then sidebutton I guess. I will try and think is a Zowie mouse and all is good.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ironically, from when it first shipped, my Ncase took less time to get to me (and it went to CA first) than my Hotline Games feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think the case took no more than 7 days to get here.


Where do they ship from originally?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got a new G403, 1635. RMB feels bad.
> Its kinda hard to mix sidebuttons etc in this mouse as well because its all mixed together in the top shell.
> 
> 3 G403, all of them had problems with some buttons.
> 
> I give up, ill use the one with slightly bad sidebutton, better that RMB,LMB works good then sidebutton I guess. I will try and think is a Zowie mouse and all is good.


Define "bad". Also, what variance is there in the sidebuttons? The mushyness of them? Mine are quite mushy but I've gotten used to bad sidebuttons for some years now so maybe I don't mind that much.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ironically, from when it first shipped, my Ncase took less time to get to me (and it went to CA first) than my Hotline Games feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think the case took no more than 7 days to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do they ship from originally?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got a new G403, 1635. RMB feels bad.
> Its kinda hard to mix sidebuttons etc in this mouse as well because its all mixed together in the top shell.
> 
> 3 G403, all of them had problems with some buttons.
> 
> I give up, ill use the one with slightly bad sidebutton, better that RMB,LMB works good then sidebutton I guess. I will try and think is a Zowie mouse and all is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define "bad". Also, what variance is there in the sidebuttons? The mushyness of them? Mine are quite mushy but I've gotten used to bad sidebuttons for some years now so maybe I don't mind that much.
Click to expand...

Posted a video here before, Logitech confirmed it should not be like that and sent me a new one. (before this I had 2 with bad sidebutton (only the one in the back, not the front sidebuttons)
Its hollow, and makes a weird sound when clicking it some times.

The new one I got was better, but the RMB feels quite bad, not broken I think but bad feedback, which is the last thing you want with these mousebuttons.
I wanted to somehow take the sidebuttons from the new one and put those on my older one, but that seems like a big project given how everything is wired in the shell.

I will use the bottom part of the new one though, since that mouse scroll was better.


----------



## CeeSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> Ino "punched" through them with a screw driver in his video on the G403 without removing stock feet. Also have to carefully remove the pcb to get the cord underneath in housing. Might want to look that one up.


I made a video about exchanging the cable at a G403. 




I lift the feet only partwise if you are interested in.

The sensor PCB could keep in place. You have to remove holding parts of the wheel and 2 little side pcb.


----------



## foxx1337

I just installed your cable myself today. Didn't know about the lighter trick so i did it with a little bit of epoxy - on the other hand, the four screws holding the two wheel pcbs really gave away fast for me and I had to fix their stripped holes with same epoxy resin.

Thanks a lot!

Btw, between 2 1631's and 3 1634's, I would say the plastics in 1634's are inferior quality.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Where do they ship from originally?
> Define "bad". Also, what variance is there in the sidebuttons? The mushyness of them? Mine are quite mushy but I've gotten used to bad sidebuttons for some years now so maybe I don't mind that much.


The Ncase shipped out of Taiwan (Lian Li) and the Hotline feet shipped out of Hong Kong







.


----------



## ThomasMW

Did anyone form Europe order G403 directly from Logitech? If yes, can you please meantion when you ordered it, your mouse's batch number and if your mouse suffers from any issues?

Besides that, is S/N printed somewhere on the box, so I can check which batch I am buying without opening the box?


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> 
> 
> ~3 weeks of use and the side coating has gone... Much worse than the rubber in the first Rival (300) batches


which part of this shows the side coating gone? the little dark spot at the bottom? it looks like a shadow. could that be from your pinky finger nail scratching it?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Ncase shipped out of Taiwan (Lian Li) and the Hotline feet shipped out of Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah! While not that far apart geographically I'm not sure if Taiwan and Hong Kong are using the same logistics systems but it would seem odd there's such a big difference between a package from one, and an envelope from the other, with the latter being much slower. Maybe packages get prio'd? Well guess there's not much I can do but wait.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luminair*
> 
> which part of this shows the side coating gone? the little dark spot at the bottom? it looks like a shadow. could that be from your pinky finger nail scratching it?


Not ruling it out, but that would require quite a spastic clawgrip


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Ah! While not that far apart geographically I'm not sure if Taiwan and Hong Kong are using the same logistics systems but it would seem odd there's such a big difference between a package from one, and an envelope from the other, with the latter being much slower. Maybe packages get prio'd? Well guess there's not much I can do but wait.
> Not ruling it out, but that would require quite a spastic clawgrip


Yeah either way, I wasn't disappointed with either one's shipping time







. I have to say I'm glad the case got to me much quicker than expected and the envelope was still reasonably on time







.

I have to say the feet are worth it for the price, IMO. The mouse just floats on my QcK+ now.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah either way, I wasn't disappointed with either one's shipping time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to say I'm glad the case got to me much quicker than expected and the envelope was still reasonably on time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have to say the feet are worth it for the price, IMO. The mouse just floats on my QcK+ now.


Haha can imagine, can't come soon enough for me. Hope it will have the same effect me for me, I really hate the scraping default skates (more like brakes) on this mouse. As I said before, in 20 years of mostly using Logi mice I haven't seen skates this bad. Just one more week.... argh









Had to resort the the G240 to make it just a little usefull, the QCK is wayyyyyy too rough with default skates.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Is it safe to buy a g403 today? (will buy in store)
> and does the mouse feel cheap or premium? im coming from ec2a and g pro. i love the ec2a but i want faster clicks like the deathadder. unf. i cant use deathadder cus of pain my fingers after 1h+ use


Buy one, and if it's jacked in some way, return it for a newer one.

CS hasn't let me down in a decade of using their periphs. Preordered a G403 and the wheel was loose on certain notches, got a perfectly working (so far) new one after talking to support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Hello!
> Is there anyone who has exchanged for other reasons, such as the wheel rattle, lens rattle, etc. purchased from Logitech North America official homepage, will also be able to show a screen shot of the part of the conversation that contains the contents of the email conversation?
> In Korea,Logitech after service do not accept that this is a reason for not being exchanged.
> I have all made overseas direct purchases and have received normal products, but I want to help people who are not involved.
> Help me please!


Why would you need a screenshot? It's already been stated (by CPate no less) that you can return the mouse for the wheel issue.

Maybe Korean CS is different but I had zero issue with exchanges here in USA.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Buy one, and if it's jacked in some way, return it for a newer one.
> 
> CS hasn't let me down in a decade of using their periphs. Preordered a G403 and the wheel was loose on certain notches, got a perfectly working (so far) new one after talking to support.
> Why would you need a screenshot? It's already been stated (by CPate no less) that you can return the mouse for the wheel issue.
> 
> Maybe Korean CS is different but I had zero issue with exchanges here in USA.


I send PM to CPate to find if there was any way to help Korean consumers.
there is no reply yet.
I am using products of satisfactory quality because i bought it at Amazon.
On the other hand, members of the same gaming community who have purchased the official launch of logitech Korea are suffering.


----------



## kd5151

Best buy black Friday ad is out. G403 and G Pro gonna be 50% off!!!! and keyboards...

Yes!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Haha can imagine, can't come soon enough for me. Hope it will have the same effect me for me, I really hate the scraping default skates (more like brakes) on this mouse. As I said before, in 20 years of mostly using Logi mice I haven't seen skates this bad. Just one more week.... argh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to resort the the G240 to make it just a little usefull, the QCK is wayyyyyy too rough with default skates.


I'd go as far to say they are the worst skates I've had on any mouse to date (that I've tried)







.

Yeah. Just make sure you remove the film over the skates and press on the edges to ensure they are properly sticking. After about an hour or two of gaming on my QcK+ it was smooth sailing from there







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Best buy black Friday ad is out. G403 and G Pro gonna be 50% off!!!! and keyboards...
> 
> Yes!


Yeah, that's actually exciting. I wanted to give a friend one as a gift







.


----------



## Marctraider

Can someone make a picture of the bottom of mouse, and measure the distance between the two shortest points of the bottom from left to right?

Curious how much thumb and ring / pinky distance is versus the G Pro. I'm more comfortable with narrow mice, but it depends exactly on where the thumbs/fingers land, thats why i cant go off tech spec dimensions









I know the mouse isnt made for fingertip per sè either, but I used to fingertip EC2-a, just the sides were no rubberized so it was troublesome after sweating. Pretty sure this mouse is somewhat same sized.

http://zowie.benq.com/content/game/en/product/mouse/ec/ec2-a/_jcr_content/featuresPar/textimage_1965936304/image.img.png/1472640099447.png

Center width is what i mean, just a but more practical measurment where the fingers would land in fingertip mode


----------



## SoFGR

Shelving mine till G403 hyperglides come out, FYI my unit belongs to a 1631 batch with pretty much no visible defects at all ! wheel plastics buttons lens every thing is in tip top condition !!

cable is debraided, took me like 2 hours of clipping here and there but it was still worth it.



http://imgur.com/VJ4Wt


IMO the angled sensor port is not that much of an issue, neither is the "slighty bigger than EC2" shell, I just want the damn thing to slide properly !

as of now, ithe mouse is borderline unusable because the glide feels so inconsistent and sticky (at times) on my glorious XL.

got a second hand ZA12 and it feels much more manouverable and easier to throw around, tracking wise ( 3366 vs 3310 ) I do not notice much difference, my usual settings :

45cm/360 500hz 800dpi

following player models in tracking aim intesive games like Dirty Bomb feels a bit off with the 3310 but nothing dramatic, I have to improve the glide of g403 before my final verdict on the 3366. for what it's worth, I can't draw perfect straight vertical lines with neither of 2 mice in mspaint.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> Following player models in tracking aim intesive games like Dirty Bomb feels a bit off with the 3310 but nothing dramatic.


Ah always great to see some people who play Dirty Bomb. Too bad the devs threw away a wonderful opportunity of creating a big game. At this pace its gonna die soon so I kinda jumped ship and replaced it with BF1 as my main shooter.


----------



## frunction

G403 feet are actually quite good once you break them in. Maybe do figure eights on a hard pad to flatten them.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd go as far to say they are the worst skates I've had on any mouse to date (that I've tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah. Just make sure you remove the film over the skates and press on the edges to ensure they are properly sticking. After about an hour or two of gaming on my QcK+ it was smooth sailing from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, that's actually exciting. I wanted to give a friend one as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Soon... soon I'll be able to move my mouse without it feeling like I'm dragging my mouse through glue. Glad to hear you're liking them, on the other hand, other feet HAVE to be at least twice better than the default ones








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Can someone make a picture of the bottom of mouse, and measure the distance between the two shortest points of the bottom from left to right?
> 
> Curious how much thumb and ring / pinky distance is versus the G Pro. I'm more comfortable with narrow mice, but it depends exactly on where the thumbs/fingers land, thats why i cant go off tech spec dimensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the mouse isnt made for fingertip per sè either, but I used to fingertip EC2-a, just the sides were no rubberized so it was troublesome after sweating. Pretty sure this mouse is somewhat same sized.
> 
> http://zowie.benq.com/content/game/en/product/mouse/ec/ec2-a/_jcr_content/featuresPar/textimage_1965936304/image.img.png/1472640099447.png
> 
> Center width is what i mean, just a but more practical measurment where the fingers would land in fingertip mode


Depends on your grip (I'm using a palm/claw hybrid) but when I try a fingertip grip, I notice my thumb and pinkie are mostly to the bottom of the mouse (pinkie almost touching mousepad), thumb being in the middle below the left buttons, pinkie opposite side. Like that I have 6cm between thumb/pinkie.
The most narrow part, gripping the mouse a little higher above the mousemat where it becomes more narrow, is 5,7cm, although I couldn't find any comfortable grip there. Maybe with smaller hands, mine are 19,5 x 9,5cm. Hope that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> G403 feet are actually quite good once you break them in. Maybe do figure eights on a hard pad to flatten them.


Noticed they got better after a couple of days of use indeed (cloth pads though). Still, nowhere as smooth as other mice, and I keep scraping now and then, wonder if the skates are high enough, on some parts it SEEMS like the small plastic profile edge is about or almost as high as the skate itself.


----------



## zeflow

Just picked up my first g403 from the store. I REALLY they made the sides of the G Pro with the rubber sides the g403 has, it feels amazing.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Soon... soon I'll be able to move my mouse without it feeling like I'm dragging my mouse through glue. Glad to hear you're liking them, on the other hand, other feet HAVE to be at least twice better than the default ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your grip (I'm using a palm/claw hybrid) but when I try a fingertip grip, I notice my thumb and pinkie are mostly to the bottom of the mouse (pinkie almost touching mousepad), thumb being in the middle below the left buttons, pinkie opposite side. Like that I have 6cm between thumb/pinkie.
> The most narrow part, gripping the mouse a little higher above the mousemat where it becomes more narrow, is 5,7cm, although I couldn't find any comfortable grip there. Maybe with smaller hands, mine are 19,5 x 9,5cm. Hope that helps.
> Noticed they got better after a couple of days of use indeed (cloth pads though). Still, nowhere as smooth as other mice, and I keep scraping now and then, wonder if the skates are high enough, on some parts it SEEMS like the small plastic profile edge is about or almost as high as the skate itself.


Girly hands









No clue where to start measuring actually, i guess somewhere 17/18cm


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Just picked up my first g403 from the store. I REALLY they made the sides of the G Pro with the rubber sides the g403 has, it feels amazing.


Completely agree, if the sides of the pro would have been better I might have been able to grip it.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Girly hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue where to start measuring actually, i guess somewhere 17/18cm


Who me? Or to fingertip it?

I measure a straight line down from the tip of my middle (longest) finger towards the folds where my wrist starts, then use the part where my thumb starts extending for reference as the start of my hand. If that makes any sense.
Not sure is that's the correct way but for your reference


----------



## samxkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Best buy black Friday ad is out. G403 and G Pro gonna be 50% off!!!! and keyboards...
> 
> Yes!


Really? Do you know which page of their black friday ad where it shows that?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samxkim*
> 
> Really? Do you know which page of their black friday ad where it shows that?


http://blackfriday.bestbuy.com/?category=computers+amp+tablets3


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blackfriday.bestbuy.com/?category=computers+amp+tablets3


That was quick. Thanks.

Just so you know Best Buy had the same deal last year. My brother got a g502 last year for $40. I already had purchesed a g303 then but this year I plan to get the G Pro and G403 plus a Logitech keyboard. I went to best buy today actually. Lol. They had pretty much every mouse and keyboard except the G410 keyboard which dell.com and staples will have for $50.


----------



## kevin-L

I already got two g403's for the price of one, but a wireless one would be cool to try for 50% off. I can't find it on the BB website though, and it's too far to drive and look if they don't have one.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I already got two g403's for the price of one, but a wireless one would be cool to try for 50% off. I can't find it on the BB website though, and it's too far to drive and look if they don't have one.


My Best Buy didn't have the wireless one. But they did have the G900.


----------



## equlix

I was replacing my cable and I noticed the sensor had some damage. My warranty is already voided but should I be worried about the damage? The mouse seems to work fine.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

A $35 G403 is amazing. Makes my $55 G403 look pretty pathetic.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> A $35 G403 is amazing. Makes my $55 G403 look pretty pathetic.


Makes my $50 g303 look pathetic also. plus tax.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Melted lens posts. Nothing to worry about really.


----------



## fesuceta9

Just got my g403 wireless yesterday 1631 on mouse and 1636 on box and i noticed that theres a slight rattle when shaking it horizontally side to side, it doesnt really bother me that much however when i shake it vertically up and down there's a louder rattle which almost sounds like something is loose inside the mouse. Is this normal for the wireless versions?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> I was replacing my cable and I noticed the sensor had some damage. My warranty is already voided but should I be worried about the damage? The mouse seems to work fine.


Only some damage to the chip package, nothing to worry about I'd say.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Only some damage to the chip package, nothing to worry about I'd say.


Something to think about every time you miss a shot.


----------



## pindle

Sure blame the mouse


----------



## kevinnz

Just installed my hotlines 0.6mm. So much smoother, night and day diference. Also have a CeeSA cable and I removed the magnets, great balance.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinnz*
> 
> Just installed my hotlines 0.6mm. So much smoother, night and day diference. Also have a CeeSA cable and I removed the magnets, great balance.


Good cable and good feet - that's how you get the full potential out of this thing! :^)


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> this is still the roughest gliding mouse out of 12 I have lying around (including 7 logi mice) by far.


They ain't the best, but they ain't totally bad either. Worst are still my DM1 Pro S, but even those aren't 'that' bad. I've had really bad mouse feet back in the old days, so I know how much of a pain they can be. But it's not on that level at all.

I got a bunch of 6mm Hotline feet from Takasta anyway. At worse, I'll be throwing away a tenner, I generally like a smooth glide, so we'll see.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> They ain't the best, but they ain't totally bad either. Worst are still my DM1 Pro S, but even those aren't 'that' bad. I've had really bad mouse feet back in the old days, so I know how much of a pain they can be. But it's not on that level at all.
> 
> I got a bunch of 6mm Hotline feet from Takasta anyway. At worse, I'll be throwing away a tenner, I generally like a smooth glide, so we'll see.


You peeled the plastic from the DM1 PRO S right? But yeah, can't go wrong with Takasta hotlines. I feel like mousefeet is often an overlooked component on gaming mouse. As long as its teflon it should be ok guys right?


----------



## thompax

So i finally baught the g403 since i wasnt happy with the G pro.. (side grips, pro feets, etc)

+shape
+rubber side
+onboard memory
+rmb/lmb
+side buttons

~size, would prefer medium size, but its allright for my 18cm hands
~mousefeets are ok (alot better then the G pro)
~sensor placement (weird one) getting used to it fast tough.. but it shouldnt exist tbh..

-cord (forced to debraid it tonight)
-scroll rattle (minor! dont think i will return it)
-boring marketing (prodigy series)

Overall this is an upgraded zowie ec1.5a








Im very happy!


----------



## thompax

s/n 1632


----------



## unplayed namer

Thoughts after 10 days of using it:

Positive:
Shape: For an ergo mouse it is a fairly safe shape; If you can use a Ec1/2 or DA this is for you.
Material/ Build Quality: Love the coating on the sides, grips easier than most other Logitech mice. General Build Quality is superb on mine ( S/N 1634). Meaning no scroll wheel rattle, no lense rattle, symmetrical clicks
Buttons: logitech spring mechanism. Nothing more to say. Best clicks imo.
Side Buttons: They look big but are truely functional and are far enough to the top. Also Omrons. n1!
Wheel: Very silent; scrolling is easy, pressing M3 is rather soft and not sicky at all ( I am angrily looking at the G Pro on my desk now)
Software: LGS is a great utility and allows for setting all I need and more.
Weight: For a mid-large mouse this one is truely leightweight. Definitely go for wired version when weight is a concern for you.

Undecided/ Personal taste:
Shape is bigger than what I am used to
Sensor Position: looks off, but stangely enough it felt good very fast.
Glides: Those are ok, but I guess the day I will replace them with Hotline/ Hyperglides I will hate myself for not doing it earlier.

Bad:
Cable: Had to remove this. Stock logi cables are pure cancer.



Conclusion: This definitely will be my daily driver for most fps games. As many already mentioned it is between zowie EC1/2 size-wise and beats them performance wise in almost all aspects.
Tested it in Bf1 and Quake Live and loved it so far.
Overall a very well build mouse especially for mid-big hands and Palm Grip


----------



## hammelgammler

Where can I get those CeeSA cables? I would like to replace the cable on my G403 as well. Oh and I'm from Germany if that helps.

Nevermind, found the website where I can order it.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Where can I get those CeeSA cables? I would like to replace the cable on my G403 as well. Oh and I'm from Germany if that helps.


PM him








http://www.overclock.net/u/156717/ceesa


----------



## ThomasMW

Why do they release it with a **** cable and force users to modify the mouse instead of releasing it with the good cable out of the box? Really, this is the issue of every Logitech gaming mice these days.

Can we get some Logitech's representative to see this?


----------



## Argowashi

Who exactly are they *forcing*?


----------



## ThomasMW

Not sure if I should even bother replying to you since you seem to be one of those who likes to pick holes in what sb says.

Yes, they are not putting the gun next to your head, but they release their gaming mice with cable that for many is too thick and stiff. It's not their first mice with that kind of "feature".


----------



## Argowashi

Yeah the cable is awful. I agree. But Logitech isn't forcing you to change it.


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Where can I get those CeeSA cables? I would like to replace the cable on my G403 as well. Oh and I'm from Germany if that helps.
> 
> Nevermind, found the website where I can order it.


ya pm him. He is German as well, so it will be delivered quite fast.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Yeah the cable is awful. I agree. But Logitech isn't forcing you to change it.


Totally forced!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasMW*
> 
> Why do they release it with a **** cable and force users to modify the mouse instead of releasing it with the good cable out of the box? Really, this is the issue of every Logitech gaming mice these days.
> 
> Can we get some Logitech's representative to see this?


Can you (or anyone else here) explain to me the problems with the cable and why it is crap? I personally do not have any issues with it so I'm just curious.


----------



## ThomasMW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Yeah the cable is awful. I agree. But Logitech isn't forcing you to change it.


I'm glad we can agree on the cable. Yet even though the community clearly seems to not adore their cables they keep on releasing products with this dragging feature.

What I am trying to say is: If it was the first product with this "feature", then ok, but it is not. I wonder how many people are out there who adore their cables. There is really no improvement in this area in my opinion. So it seems that Logitech designers/engineers just cannot live without braided cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can you (or anyone else here) explain to me the problems with the cable and why it is crap? I personally do not have any issues with it so I'm just curious.


Have you ever used e.g. one of the Zowie mice? Their cable is light, does not drag, it basically does not interrupt your movement. BTW Zowie cables are nowhere near the best.

With e.g. G502 the cable was heavy, stiff, dragging on the mousepad and so thick that as far as I remeber I could not put it into Zowie mouse bungee.

Also: Please watch this video 



 ; do Logitech cables act like the one shown in the video? I doubt it. They are nowhere near that flexible.

One more video with comparison to other mice cables:


----------



## thompax

Everytime i walk in to a store i think of Cpate´s face and im forced to buy logitech´s products.. dont want to upset that guy


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasMW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can you (or anyone else here) explain to me the problems with the cable and why it is crap? I personally do not have any issues with it so I'm just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever used e.g. one of the Zowie mice? Their cable is light, does not drag, it basically does not interrupt your movement. BTW Zowie cables are nowhere near the best.
> 
> With e.g. G502 the cable was heavy, stiff, dragging on the mousepad and so thick that as far as I remeber I could not put it into Zowie mouse bungee.
> 
> Also: Please watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> ; do Logitech cables act like the one shown in the video? I doubt it. They are nowhere near that flexible.
> 
> One more video with comparison to other mice cables:
Click to expand...

I've not owned very many mice. MX500, G400, Torq X5, and Roccat KPO. Maybe the reason I am not bothered by it is because I use rather high DPI and high sensitivity and I don't have to move the mouse much.

My G403 does not manage to drag on the mousepad, and I honestly can't say for sure if it ever gets in the way. You are right that the cable is not flexible like the one in the video, but at the same time I think the reason why my G403 cable does not drag on the mousepad is due to the fact its kind of stiff.


----------



## Watery Chemical

To be honest I don't mind the G403 cable. I have tried Zowie and am currently using a Ceesa cable. When swiping quickly, the Zowie and Ceesa both fly in the air and stop when they become taunt (run out of wire from the mouse bungee) and jolts the mouse slightly. Not a problem with the Ceesa cable because it is so light (and therefore you can't feel the jolt at all). This does not happen with the G403 because the cable holds it's shape.


----------



## Trysaeder

Anyone got a G403 wired and is missing the onboard memory profile switcher? My friend's 403 wireless has that box that can switch between profiles while using onboard but I can't find any option to do so. Firmware and software are both up to date.

Also my mouse SN and my box SN don't match. Mouse is 1636LZ0J... and box is 1637LZ02...is this normal or did I get something shady?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trysaeder*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a G403 wired and is missing the onboard memory profile switcher? My friend's 403 wireless has that box that can switch between profiles while using onboard but I can't find any option to do so. Firmware and software are both up to date.


Silly boy, just select the DPI Sensitivity Levels to add a further 3 more dpi settings to your mouse







.


----------



## Trysaeder

Supposedly having profiles remembers button assignments too which is what I want.


----------



## Klopfer

I dunno where exactly it was , but just try some other submenue ...


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I think the wired G403 does not have profile switching. Only DPI switching. Don't have profiles on my wired G403.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I think the wired G403 does not have profile switching. Only DPI switching. Don't have profiles on my wired G403.


It sucks. Meanwhile, my $25 dollar G303 has the software option to switch profiles. Lol.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah it's a bit disappointing. G303's MSRP is the same price as the G403's so you'd think they have the same features.

I don't switch profiles myself though, so it's totally fine with me.


----------



## turbocrea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watery Chemical*
> 
> To be honest I don't mind the G403 cable. I have tried Zowie and am currently using a Ceesa cable. When swiping quickly, the Zowie and Ceesa both fly in the air and stop when they become taunt (run out of wire from the mouse bungee) and jolts the mouse slightly. Not a problem with the Ceesa cable because it is so light (and therefore you can't feel the jolt at all). This does not happen with the G403 because the cable holds it's shape.


I got a paracord cable from Ceesa for my g303. I have it laying on the table with some excess, it works perfect. With this cable I would not use a mouse bungee at all, it is not necessary imo. On the contrary, any device lifting the cable or limiting its movement will rather add unwanted resistance.


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocrea*
> 
> I got a paracord cable from Ceesa for my g303. I have it laying on the table with some excess, it works perfect. With this cable I would not use a mouse bungee at all, it is not necessary imo. On the contrary, any device lifting the cable or limiting its movement will rather add unwanted resistance.


I tried with bungee and without and found with bungee better. Although I had to change the amount of cable length from bungee to mouse. With stiff cables I usually adjusted cable length for the maximum extend of the mousepad +2 cm; For CeeSa's Paracord I added some more length to the cable.

Without a Bungee left <-> right movements feel good, but moving the mouse towards you still causes dragging.

I do think you can use it without bungee but I still would tape the cable at same point to ensure you wont get a dragging feeling.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> You peeled the plastic from the DM1 PRO S right?


Took me a day to realise


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don't know how many hours I played... So I said a "few" as that is relative to the other mice I have used. At least this amount of time can tell me whether the mouse causes me pain (like the G303 does) or simply doesn't feel like I have the best control using it (like the G100s feels to me).
> 
> I don't need a week to know what is good for me being that I have been playing PC FPS games since about 1999 and I have used a "few" mice at this point. Since I have played thousands of hours, and competed for a few years, I have refined my technique to the point I know what I need. What I need may not be what everyone needs, but I will express it regardless because there are people out there with similar requirements.
> I don't think the hump is in a horrible position. I think the mouse is too tall for it's arch. The rear could be less steep and mouse 1 could be lower.
> 
> The G403 isn't a bad shape, it's just not a great shape for a high level/competitive gamer. I would rather use the EC1 or EC2 if it wasn't so bad in the other areas. If I had a G900 to compare, I might recommend it if you wanted a wireless mouse and I would suggest not bothering with the G403.
> 
> I speculate that people would rather use the G400s shape over the G403. At least the shape is an improvement over the recent mice Logitech released, but I don't think it's where it should be.
> 
> I heard some people who were involved with the testing had similar opinions, yet for some reason Logitech didn't take that into their final design. I guess it's down to aesthetics for marketing...


I feel the exact same thing. Wow.
I have started to quite like the g403 but it causes my forearm to have pain. I can even feel it the next morning. Since the arch is rather steep combined with the relatively high height, it just leaves the wrist at quite a high angle. You could get away with doing a fingertio/claw/ fingerpalm but that's not how I play games. Can't aim well with only my fingers, being a palm user.
Ironically I felt the g900 suffered from the same issue.
I also love the shape of ec1, but dislike everything else about it.

At this point all my hopes of using the g403 that I like and want to use are crushed. Waiting for Sensei prism as I don't want to shell out 65 euros for shenzenware(such as dm1 pro s), which I probably can't sell afterwards. If sensei prism came out, I would dump the dm1 pro s instantly.
Yeh... Have to see what comes out.
Hoping the Corsair Harpoon will have a half decent firmware, at least.


----------



## Nivity

I am getting kinda tired of G403 and these mousebuttons.
It feels every copy feels not good on both M1,M2.

On this new one M1 feels great, M2 feels not so good.
On my old ones it feels like M1 gets "stuck" to the finger and makes a boing noise sometimes when releasing.
Ye I guess I am abit OCD towards this thing, because it comes like 1/10 release i get the chills every time it happens









These mechanical switches seems to have so much more problems then traditional.
Much prefer the clicks of "regular omron" over mechanical omron overall I think.
Then again I never understood why people hyped these mechanical switches so much.


----------



## VESPA5

I dunno. If it weren't for my hand cramping up after 40+ minutes of using it, my G303 would be my main mouse, but it isn't. Which has led me to experiment with other brands such as Mionix (ugh, the Castor and its atrocious click delay), Zowie (love the EC2-A until M2 was sticking and I had to take it apart to loosen up the faulty Huano switch), Razer (Chroma is great, but the mouse is a tad too big for me to do flick shots), and finally, the G403 - which is now my main. I can nitpick all the mice I've owned, but if there was any mouse this year that actually had more pros than cons, it would be my G403.

*On a sidenote, I'm the same way with running shoes (I'm a running-holic). I tend to run using Mizunos or Asics. No 2 pairs are alike. In fact, no 2 pairs are ever alike (same brand/model). So in a way, it's like that with mice, cars, GPUs, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## m4gg0t

Does anyone have pictures of how to the hotline games mouse feet look like on the mouse?


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of how to the hotline games mouse feet look like on the mouse?


I can post pics after I put mine on. They were delivered today.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> I can post pics after I put mine on. They were delivered today.


Thanks. Trying to order some based on feedback they are better then the stock feet. After comparing testing the mouse feet against other mice i can say that Logitech's stock feet suck.


----------



## equlix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The feet.




Before


After





first impression: Glide feels better than stock feet but my stock feet were defective so that's not saying very much.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

They look pretty good. How were your stock feet defective?


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> They look pretty good. How were your stock feet defective?


the center pad and the back pad on the right had dents large enough to feel when gliding. They would also occasionally catch on the pad but I could never replicate it when paying attention to it. Never happend after putting on the ie3.0 feet though.


----------



## frunction

The hotline feet do not have the edges machined as smooth as other feet I've bought from them (Takasta), but just scraping edges with fingernail fixed it. Definitely better than the OEM feet.


----------



## m4gg0t

So the hotline have sharp edges it doesn't look like it's curved?


----------



## SEJB

Slightly, they're fine but not as good as hyperglides.


----------



## Nivity

This is comparing a G403 1631 to 1635 (probably a returned one since there was a "3" writte inside the top part of the shell.

1631 just feels so loose when "slamming" it a bit, 1635 is rock solid in terms of that.

1631 have decent buttons, but some times they stick to finger and lift etc, its very loose and effects clicking.
1635 LMB feels GREAT, its perfect, RMB however is MUCH harder to press and have no where near the same respons as LMB.

Atm neither of them feels good







1631 I got to keep and got the 1635 as replacement.
Cursed mouse for sure, had 3 so far, none feels good









Also, portrait filming the next big thing.


----------



## fesuceta9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> 1631 just feels so loose when "slamming" it a bit, 1635 is rock solid in terms of that.
> 
> 1631 have decent buttons, but some times they stick to finger and lift etc, its very loose and effects clicking.
> 1635 LMB feels GREAT, its perfect, RMB however is MUCH harder to press and have no where near the same respons as LMB.
> 
> Atm neither of them feels good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1631 I got to keep and got the 1635 as replacement.
> Cursed mouse for sure, had 3 so far, none feels good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, portrait filming the next big thing.


I've got the wireless version 1631 and can confirm the RMB is harder to press than the left. It's not too bad but I did feel it and caused a slight pain on my hand especially since I play MOBAs which require constant right clicking. Also mine had an annoying rattle (not the mouse wheel) I think it's the PCB because it only rattles when shaking it vertically.


----------



## Melan

Took apart my wireless 403.
Apparently there was 5M switch in there or at least wasn't labeled as 20M. Left and right switch respectively.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also found that spring mechanism on LMB is actually a separate part.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thought about installing D2F-01F but I can't spam these as good as D2FC-F-K 50M. Installed new switches, repaired the wheel, found out that mouse was taken apart before me, mad at logitech for making this all too complicated. That hydra of a board which has all the switches and G led is crazy.

Edit: Also managed not to break the seal on the front of a mouse.


----------



## Conceptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Took apart my wireless 403.
> Apparently there was 5M switch in there or at least wasn't labeled as 20M. Left and right switch respectively.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found that spring mechanism on LMB is actually a separate part.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about installing D2F-01F but I can't spam these as good as D2FC-F-K 50M. Installed new switches, repaired the wheel, found out that mouse was taken apart before me, mad at logitech for making this all too complicated. That hydra of a board which has all the switches and G led is crazy.
> 
> Edit: Also managed not to break the seal on the front of a mouse.


Can you show us the seal and some advice how to open it without breaking the seal?


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Apparently there was 5M switch in there or at least wasn't labeled as 20M. Also managed not to break the seal on the front of a mouse.


What? How did you not break the seal?

On my wired 403 the main switches were both labeled 20M. Also D2F-01F's feel damn nice combined with the spring mechanisms on the mouse. Best feeling mouse buttons to date for me personally. There's even room for 01F/Huano sized plungers without any cutting and grinding.


----------



## Melan

Nope. Already assembled mouse back. It's 2 plastic "hooks" which clip onto top shell. Idk how I really did it but upon inspection, they were intact.

What I did was remove 4 screws, lift the back of the top shell carefully. Then with plastic pry tool carefully hook inner top shell under the LMB/RMB and removed it.

Edit: I did try to move top part left and right while trying to "unhook" it from bottom shell. Probably that's why.


----------



## Melan

Took it apart again to fix vertical wobble of the scroll wheel near button. Broke off left clip on the seal.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Took apart my wireless 403.
> Apparently there was 5M switch in there or at least wasn't labeled as 20M. Left and right switch respectively.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now this is borderline fraud. Their site still listed the mouse as 20M click durability



With recent issue with g102/G Pro, how fast they go from top of line to ****.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Took apart my wireless 403.
> Apparently there was 5M switch in there or at least wasn't labeled as 20M. Left and right switch respectively.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


something something t o l e r a n c e s







kek


----------



## samxkim

Really interested in the G403. Would you guys recommend either the wired or wireless version? I don't mind paying 30 extra bucks, but I have no idea if it's worth the cost.


----------



## indstri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samxkim*
> 
> Really interested in the G403. Would you guys recommend either the wired or wireless version? I don't mind paying 30 extra bucks, but I have no idea if it's worth the cost.


It's a personal preference in the end, but I can speak for myself that I like the wireless version. I have used the DeathAdder quite a bit, and I don't find the weight/feel to be much different.

If you are coming from a lighter mouse it might be more of an issue.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samxkim*
> 
> Really interested in the G403. Would you guys recommend either the wired or wireless version? I don't mind paying 30 extra bucks, but I have no idea if it's worth the cost.


I got both the wired and wireless version. To be honest, I really like the weight of the wired version, but I am using the wireless one because I like not having to deal with a cable dragging and stuff.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samxkim*
> 
> Really interested in the G403. Would you guys recommend either the wired or wireless version? I don't mind paying 30 extra bucks, but I have no idea if it's worth the cost.


I still recommend the wireless version for people that don't want to mod their mice. You just "have to" change the cable on the wired version...
Before the modding i prefered the wireless version, now it stands no chance against my paracorded, hyperglided, 84g wired version. :^)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Took apart my wireless 403.
> Apparently there was 5M switch in there or at least wasn't labeled as 20M. Left and right switch respectively.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found that spring mechanism on LMB is actually a separate part.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about installing D2F-01F but I can't spam these as good as D2FC-F-K 50M. Installed new switches, repaired the wheel, found out that mouse was taken apart before me, mad at logitech for making this all too complicated. That hydra of a board which has all the switches and G led is crazy.
> 
> Edit: Also managed not to break the seal on the front of a mouse.


Probably just a label thing I guess.


----------



## Melan

I wouldn't be surprised if they mistakenly soldered 20M switch for CPI button. It is weirdly crisp for some reason.


----------



## Uryftw

Greetings,

I can tell you that the original braided cable on the G403 is pure garbage. It is so thick, can cause mousepad drag, even if using a mouse bungee (if poorly used).

I just got a G403 with the paracord cable mod installed by CeesA himself. The cable is SO MUCH BETTER, legit the best cable you can get in a gaming mouse. It fits perfectly in my Zowie Camade bungee, no dragging, pure flexibility, no cable knots or whatsoever. It is very light, and such a pleasure to use.

Unfortunately for me, when he got the G403 for me, he got one with mousewheel rattle (zzzzzzzzzz Logitech). I guess I'll just have to get used to it, it is not that of a big concern for me, and the cable mod really makes it up for me, so I'll just be selling my original G403 that has 0 issues.

If you are interested, I can make a Youtube video of a comparison between the original and CeesA's cable, so you can see what I'm talking about and get to see the paracord cable by yourself.


----------



## NovaGOD

I replaced the switches with d2f-01f on g403/g900, i think all of them were labeled 20m, i kept them so i can check later to be sure.


----------



## Japi

I'ts so nice i done support ticket october 29 of my second logitech g403 and logitech don't have answer me yet but maybe some day

video of the rattle i know sound are so low because oneplus 3...


----------



## SEJB

Weird, I sent one just over a week ago and they answered it a few hours ago. Where are you from?


----------



## Japi

Finland







my first replacement take maybe a week


----------



## SEJB

Sweden here, have you tried calling them?


----------



## Japi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Sweden here, have you tried calling them?


Nahh because i have bad english







and i don't cant speak swedish


----------



## SEJB

I meant their office in Finland. They have one in turku from what I can tell.


----------



## Japi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I meant their office in Finland. They have one in turku from what I can tell.


I didn't know that i can use finland support or something else because i buyed my g403 from logitech de







. Thanks the information


----------



## SEJB

I bought mine from Logitech DE as well and I called the Swedish office for my first issue and they had a new mouse at my apartment less than a week after that call.


----------



## mousequestion

Bought a G403 today, 1631 SN.

Does not appear to have wheel rattle.

Clicks feel nice, can't complain.

Side buttons seem to be as designed. Can't really complain there either, wish the finish on them was matte.

Scroll wheel does sound slightly different scrolling up than it does scrolling down.

Scroll wheel has normal amount of play on pivot point.

Seems like I got a good one. Feels like a better product than both the Deathadder elite and the G Pro.


----------



## Watery Chemical

What battery is used in G403? Is it smaller than G900? Is there an extra PCB for the wireless functionality or built into the main board?


----------



## Melan

It's same LiPO battery as in G900. Everything is built into main board afaik. Battery is placed on top of the sensor.


----------



## Watery Chemical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Everything is built into main board afaik.


Do you know where about on the board the components are for the wireless? Are they located anywhere near the top of the board under the scroll wheel?


----------



## Melan

No. I didn't touch main board. Only the wheel and encoder.


----------



## Watery Chemical

Looks like I'll have to order. Can I open it, have a look and return to Amazon? Where are the warranty void stickers?


----------



## Conceptx

I opened mine yesterday and oh my god what an over complicated inetrior desgin it has. It will be damn hard to change omron switches once its needed.
I believe it could be 15-20g less with a more simple interior. Although the mouse is pretty solid now.


----------



## anker020

Its smiliar to Steel Series sensei...


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watery Chemical*
> 
> Looks like I'll have to order. Can I open it, have a look and return to Amazon? Where are the warranty void stickers?


The warranty void comes from breaking a plastic seal when you open the mouse.

Do I remember correctly if I say hyperglides is planning feet for this soon? I'd love to slap on a pair of hyperglides because while the hotlines are better than stock they aren't incredible.


----------



## xSociety

Has anybody made new feet for this mouse yet?


----------



## SEJB

Only hotline games so far and while they are alright they aren't hyperglides as said.


----------



## Tr1n1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CobraPlissken*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> The reason for the left and right movement of the mousewheel is because of a thiny space between the mousewheel axis knocking on the plastic housing of it.
> you could still and always lift it on the right side of the scrollwheel a bit up (the place where the mmb switch is) because it has no real hold there.
> On the other side it has the hold it needs, because of the scrollwheel mechanism part where the axis is inside and like locked and scrolling.
> 
> in case anyone was wondering if and how u could solve the rattling from the mousewheel, or improve so it will move less.
> IF u anyways open it up, then you could find this useful. ( Yes you have to open it up otherwise its 2 tricky if not impossible.
> 
> Take something pretty thin, in my case i took some tape layers and cut them into a circle and made a hole in the middle.
> This has to be inside the black plastik part where the scrollwheel is inside. (there are 2 black plastic parts in total at the mousewheel.
> 
> The more space your spacer or tape takes in, the less rattle or movment it will have but also the mousewheel can be a bit stiffer to scroll and is moving slightly towards the right side.
> Ofc if you have a tiny plastic spacer this would be almost perfect but i dont have something like that...
> 
> Anyways here are the pictures. The rattling is almost gone like that.


is this the only way to fix the wobbly wheel ? or is there some other tutorial/way ?


----------



## ThomasMW

I decided to send my G403 back. I don't know how to describe the feeling but I guess I won't be lying if I say the mouse feels to me like an air bubble brick. It feels much bigger than Zowie EC2-A and I somehow cannot find a good grip therefore I could not maneuver it properly. At the sime time it was very light, I would even say too light for it's size. I don't know.

I guess it was not for meant for me.


----------



## Melan

It is bigger than EC2 so no surprise there. Smaller than EC1 though. Not sure if I would switch to wired or G Pro after trying wireless option. It's way too good and comfortable to let go.


----------



## frunction

To me it's bigger than EC1-A in contact area or something. EC1 has always felt too thin for me, G403 feels just fine. Must be girthy in the right places.


----------



## fak1t

do u have a small hand!? @thomasmw


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasMW*
> 
> I decided to send my G403 back. I don't know how to describe the feeling but I guess I won't be lying if I say the mouse feels to me like an air bubble brick. It feels much bigger than Zowie EC2-A and I somehow cannot find a good grip therefore I could not maneuver it properly. At the sime time it was very light, I would even say too light for it's size. I don't know.
> 
> I guess it was not for meant for me.


Same problem here.
It feels so full in my hand, EC2 is much much easier for me to grip, because its nowhere near as bulky.
I can even grip the DA easier then G403, because it feels thinner.

It feels like i am trying to grab a orange on my palm.

19.5x10cm hands, so not really small nor big, but still way to bulky for me.
Tried it for few weeks now, with a paracord, hotline skates to try it for real, so no option to return it


----------



## pindle

What kind of grip style are you guys with grip trouble using? I'm using it with 19,5x10cm hands and have no trouble gripping it, but have to say I never used a Zowie and come from the G400 shaped mice. Using a palm/claw grip myself.

On other news: my Hotline skates FINALLY arrived a couple of days ago and had some time today to replace my stock skates. The stock ones became a bit better over the past weeks but still weren't near as smooth as other mice, and prevented my from using my Vertex pad, it just felt too rough and scraped a bit. The G240 pad fixed it a little (smoother) but I noticed it wasn't as precise as with the Vertex. So, finally replaced the skates and after some testing, started using the Vertex again. Smooth and precise, worth the wait <3


----------



## Argowashi

G403 is super comfortable for me with a full palm grip although it's a little bit slippery. The EC2-A definitely gives me a better grip, but it's not as comfortable.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> G403 is super comfortable for me with a full palm grip although it's a little bit slippery. The EC2-A definitely gives me a better grip, but it's not as comfortable.


Although the surface and coating is smooth and feels good, for me it tends to get a little slippery, when I take my hand of the mouse after a couple of minutes I notice a "sweat spot" that then dissolves in the next 5-10 seconds. Don't have that problem on my old Rival. Despite that the mouse has a nice feel in hand and does not actually feel slippery or sweaty so I'm not too bothered by it.


----------



## tunelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Same problem here.
> It feels so full in my hand, EC2 is much much easier for me to grip, because its nowhere near as bulky.
> I can even grip the DA easier then G403, because it feels thinner.
> 
> It feels like i am trying to grab a orange on my palm.
> 
> 19.5x10cm hands, so not really small nor big, but still way to bulky for me.
> Tried it for few weeks now, with a paracord, hotline skates to try it for real, so no option to return it


i got 18 cm hands and i'm making g403 work using a claw-palm grip

i just play cs:go deathmatch for 10 mins and I don't even have to think about how to hold the mouse

but ya i wish it was a little smaller so it wouldn't start fatiguing after like 3-4 hours


----------



## m4gg0t

I know the link for the hotline feet are here, I just for the live of me can't find it. Anyone could give me a link?


----------



## Protoe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G403-Mouse-Feet-/122198866217?ss


----------



## m4gg0t

Thank you so much!


----------



## Melan

You can buy directly from here too if you want.


----------



## Melan

@Ino. Can you please test your G403 CPI steps? 400, 800 and 1000 to be exact.


----------



## Hasunet

Hopefuly hyperglides will make G403 feet, the quality is way better than hotline.


----------



## kevin-L

My hotline feet feel significantly worse than when they were new and I haven't even used them that much, I wonder if my mousepad is eating them up or something? reflex labs smooth pad


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> @Ino. Can you please test your G403 CPI steps? 400, 800 and 1000 to be exact.


Sorry, test for what? CPI value?


----------



## Melan

Yes.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> My hotline feet feel significantly worse than when they were new and I haven't even used them that much, I wonder if my mousepad is eating them up or something? reflex labs smooth pad


How long have you used them? And are you sure you stuck them well, within the small plastic edges, so they don't scrape?


----------



## hammelgammler

Is there any DPI value that "in theory" is the best for the G403? Oh and I don't think it's possible to get 2000Hz Polling Rate anyhow right?

Not that it matters, I'm just curious.


----------



## Melan

No. There isn't. All steps are good.


----------



## Infection11

is g403 cloes to da size or ed2-a size?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> is g403 cloes to da size or ed2-a size?


Front is close to DA. The back to ec2a


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes.


I didn't manage to measure the steps again, but here is what I measured initially:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2910503/

Unfortunately I can only tell you the exact value for 400 CPI which was 397.

http://imgur.com/rIZeRVA.png


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> How long have you used them? And are you sure you stuck them well, within the small plastic edges, so they don't scrape?


Used them for around two weeks. I'm sure I installed them properly, and I don't remember my g303 hotlines wearing out this quick, so I'm wondering if it's the coating of my mousepad that's causing it.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I didn't manage to measure the steps again, but here is what I measured initially:
> 
> Unfortunately I can only tell you the exact value for 400 CPI which was 397.


Thanks. Then it's my unit has annoyingly strong difference in CPI values. 415 on 400 step, 830 on 800 and 1040 on 1000. Le sigh.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Used them for around two weeks. I'm sure I installed them properly, and I don't remember my g303 hotlines wearing out this quick, so I'm wondering if it's the coating of my mousepad that's causing it.


Weird, how many hours of gaming you do every day? Just stuck mine under 2 days ago so can't really tell yet if they're wearing, I do see many really tiny "scratches" on them, only visible by daylight. Made a pic so u know what I mean. I noticed my spare and unused 2nd set of Hotlines have the same scratches, they are all in vertical direction so must be the machining process. The photo shows the same (well, mouse turned 90 degrees so they are in horizontal direction on the photo), it's not superclear (made it with my phone - wth happened to macro setting btw, it's gone!), but the scratches are showing well enough. Can you check if that's what is causing your friction?

Disclaimer: my mouse is actually very clean but these tiny strands of cloth keep getting caught in between the skates and ridges, in reality they are almost invisible even.

I'm not familiar with your pad, have used the G240 with stock feet before cause it was smoother but since I applied the Hotline skates I'm back to my SS Vertex, which is a bit rougher but gives me more control. Still I don't feel any additional drag since I stuck em on... err under.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Thanks. Then it's my unit has annoyingly strong difference in CPI values. 415 on 400 step, 830 on 800 and 1040 on 1000. Le sigh.


What skates are you using? And Ino? Both your posts don't say much without mentioning what feet are used.

With stock feet my DPI was on par, I didn't test it but it felt exactly the same as my old mouse with the same DPI setting. Only did some quick testing at 1600 dpi but concluded it was "close enough" to my old mouse (which was like 1605) that I didn't even have to adjust my sensitivity. After sticking under the Hotline feet, I'm not exactly sure what happened, but I've seemed to have dropped 100 dpi. Doesn't look like it but maybe they're higher than the old feet?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> My hotline feet feel significantly worse than when they were new and I haven't even used them that much, I wonder if my mousepad is eating them up or something? reflex labs smooth pad


I have hotlines on g900/g403 on both they wear extremely fast and the glide changes significantly, for some people it's a good thing because they become faster, personally i prefer the feeling when they are brand new. Nothing compares to hyperglides for me sadly.

I'm using untextured cloth mousepads(glorious heavy, artisan zero, qck heavy)


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Weird, how many hours of gaming you do every day? Just stuck mine under 2 days ago so can't really tell yet if they're wearing, I do see many really tiny "scratches" on them, only visible by daylight. Made a pic so u know what I mean. I noticed my spare and unused 2nd set of Hotlines have the same scratches, they are all in vertical direction so must be the machining process. The photo shows the same (well, mouse turned 90 degrees so they are in horizontal direction on the photo), it's not superclear (made it with my phone - wth happened to macro setting btw, it's gone!), but the scratches are showing well enough. Can you check if that's what is causing your friction?
> 
> Disclaimer: my mouse is actually very clean but these tiny strands of cloth keep getting caught in between the skates and ridges, in reality they are almost invisible even.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your pad, have used the G240 with stock feet before cause it was smoother but since I applied the Hotline skates I'm back to my SS Vertex, which is a bit rougher but gives me more control. Still I don't feel any additional drag since I stuck em on... err under.
> What skates are you using? And Ino? Both your posts don't say much without mentioning what feet are used.
> 
> With stock feet my DPI was on par, I didn't test it but it felt exactly the same as my old mouse with the same DPI setting. Only did some quick testing at 1600 dpi but concluded it was "close enough" to my old mouse (which was like 1605) that I didn't even have to adjust my sensitivity. After sticking under the Hotline feet, I'm not exactly sure what happened, but I've seemed to have dropped 100 dpi. Doesn't look like it but maybe they're higher than the old feet?


Is that plastic film over your mouse skates?


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Well i'll give my $0.02 on how i feel about this mouse.

So I just switched from my G502 to the G403 wireless. I gotta say i really love the g403. It seems to move across the mousepad much easier and smoother than my 502. And not having to have a wire attached to it is by far the best thing ever. Other than that, i don't really tell a huge difference. But i'm not one of those guys who crazy nit picks mice or cares. I really just wanted something that was similar to my G502 except wireless.

Also i have a pretty decent size hand, and the shape feels good. On my G502 my pinky and ring finger would drag on the mouse pad. With the 403 just my pinky is barely touching the mouse pad, depending on how i'm holding it.

As far as the mouse "rattle" and moving scroll wheel, i can't tell if mine is just a good one, or there are some crazy picky people here LOL. My mouse makes a very quiet rattle only if i'm nearly slamming it onto the desk. The scroll wheel has maybe 0.5mm of side to side movement. In real world neither of these seem to be apparent what so ever.

I'm very happy with this mouse. Would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Zhuni

They do come with film on them that needs removing. Don't know if poster has done so.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Is that plastic film over your mouse skates?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> They do come with film on them that needs removing. Don't know if poster has done so.


Omg. Omg. Omg x 100. Thanks for mentioning. I've been having the flu past few days so I'm not as sharp, but was actually convinced there was no film on it, now that my eyes are less watery I could easily see it. Thanks!!! Guess this explains why my DPI changed a bit after applying them. Damn I really didn't consider myself dumb enough to let this happen... /shame









Edit; DPI for 1600 is now 1599.
Edit2: would've been handy though if the film was mentioned on the packaging, there's only 4 steps and clearly a 5th "remove the protective film" would be handy for dummies like me.
Edit3: Isn't it funny that the plastic cover for these skates is already 2x better than stock skates? -.-


----------



## Arizonian

It's an easy over sight if you don't apply feet often. I always think the same thing whenever I hear a member complain about replacement feet not giving better glide than stock feet.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's an easy over sight if you don't apply feet often. I always think the same thing whenever I hear a member complain about replacement feet not giving better glide than stock feet.


Hehe last time I applied mouse feet must've been over 5 years, guess I'm lucky my old mouse lasted as long as it did. What's weird though is the Hotlines, even WITH the film still applied, already felt alot better than the stock feet on this mouse


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> What skates are you using?


Hyperglides MX-2. CPI been like that since stock though.


----------



## MasterBash

hotline or tiger mouse feet you guys prefer?


----------



## fesuceta9

G900 or G403 wireless? The g900 will actually be cheaper than the g403 so I'm debating on which one I should get.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> hotline or tiger mouse feet you guys prefer?


Never had tiger gaming mouse feet, I can say hotlines are a safe bet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fesuceta9*
> 
> G900 or G403 wireless? The g900 will actually be cheaper than the g403 so I'm debating on which one I should get.


One is right hand ergo other ambidextrous but if either is OK with you and a G900 is less expensive to you than a G403, then it pretty much decides it for you. I'd go for more mouse for less. Side button versatility, right/left/down click on scroll wheel, free scroll wheel option, store 5 profiles with profile button underneath, to think about If any of this is important to you.


----------



## pez

Tiger gaming feet I had on a previous mouse. Not the quality of Hotline or Hyperglide, IMO. The Hotline feet have only gotten better since I've been using them more. It has completely changed the glide of this mouse of the better.

Side note: great CS from Takasta at Hotline. One of my packs for the G Pro was sealed with just alcohol wipes and the booklet and he addressed my issue and shipped out a new set by the next day. I know he posts on this forum from time to time, but just love having great CS







.


----------



## Uryftw

Well. My G403 with CeesA paracord mod has mousewheel rattle. Is it easy to fix? Obviously the guarantee is voided, so maybe I could give it a shot and try to fix the mousewheel by myself.


----------



## SEJB

It's a fairly easy fix alhough it shifts the mousewheel a bit. The main question is why you replaced the cord without checking for wheel rattle beforehand?


----------



## Gods Tower

I'm looking to get this mouse because my current mouse (kone pure military) has more or less died and just had a few questions.

1: Are there any other problems with this mouse besides the scrollwheel rattle?
2: How bad is the braided cord? eg will it fray after a month like my kpm?
3: Can somebody post comparison pictures with the kpm?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gods Tower*
> 
> I'm looking to get this mouse because my current mouse (kone pure military) has more or less died and just had a few questions.
> 
> 1: Are there any other problems with this mouse besides the scrollwheel rattle?
> 2: How bad is the braided cord? eg will it fray after a month like my kpm?
> 3: Can somebody post comparison pictures with the kpm?


1. Scrollwheel rattle shouldn't be an issue anymore, would be very surprised if Logitech didn't catch them all yet. Some people find that M1 and M2 are uneven when it comes to clicks (easy to click M2 than M1).
2. I've had mine for about a month now and the cord does not appear frayed in any spot.
3. I got rid of my Kone Pure Optical awhile ago, these are unfortunately the only pics I have


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gods Tower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 1. Scrollwheel rattle shouldn't be an issue anymore, would be very surprised if Logitech didn't catch them all yet. Some people find that M1 and M2 are uneven when it comes to clicks (easy to click M2 than M1).
> 2. I've had mine for about a month now and the cord does not appear frayed in any spot.
> 3. I got rid of my Kone Pure Optical awhile ago, these are unfortunately the only pics I have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are we talking easy in the prone to misclicking sense or in the m1/m2 aren't level so one of them has less travel distance easier?

Cheers for the help btw.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gods Tower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 1. Scrollwheel rattle shouldn't be an issue anymore, would be very surprised if Logitech didn't catch them all yet. Some people find that M1 and M2 are uneven when it comes to clicks (easy to click M2 than M1).
> 2. I've had mine for about a month now and the cord does not appear frayed in any spot.
> 3. I got rid of my Kone Pure Optical awhile ago, these are unfortunately the only pics I have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking easy in the prone to misclicking sense or in the m1/m2 aren't level so one of them has less travel distance easier?
> 
> Cheers for the help btw.
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure what it is exactly, I've just briefly seen complaints about it every now and then in this thread, and some even have videos showcasing it.


----------



## Cloudy

Just picked up a 403 for half off at Best Buy. Has Logitech fixed the rattle and mouse feet problems? Is there any model/serial number that I should be on the look out for on mine?


----------



## SoFGR

flip a coin


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Just picked up a 403 for half off at Best Buy. Has Logitech fixed the rattle and mouse feet problems? Is there any model/serial number that I should be on the look out for on mine?


No. A Logitech employee did come in here and lie to everyone saying they did fix the scroll issue for good quite a while ago though.
It still happens to all of them, it's all a coin flip literally nothing has changed.
The mouse feet are still garbage, as is the cable.


----------



## SEJB

Ignore hunched. I'm fairly certain someone who works at Logitech did something horrible to him as a kid since he hasn't owned a g403 at any point yet constantly pops up in this thread to call Logitech awful. That being said he only loves Zowie so at least he is consistent in his hatred for companies.

The wheel rattle was standard on the first batches but I've seen no mention of it lately, if it exists you get a free replacement anyways.
Cable is pretty stiff though so you might want to replace it if you have the knowhow.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> No. A Logitech employee did come in here and lie to everyone saying they did fix the scroll issue for good quite a while ago though.
> It still happens to all of them, it's all a coin flip literally nothing has changed.
> The mouse feet are still garbage, as is the cable.


Oh, then why does my G403 have perfect buttons and scroll wheel? I even bought it a week after it was released.

My friend bought one from Amazon after I did and his is fine as well.

The cable is a bit thick for my liking and the feet are simply functional, but nothing is deal breaking imo.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Oh, then why does my G403 have perfect buttons and scroll wheel? I even bought it a week after it was released.


Do you not understand what "coin flip" means?
It doesn't mean 100% of G403's have rattling scroll wheels, that has never been the case.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Do you not understand what "coin flip" means?
> It doesn't mean 100% of G403's have rattling scroll wheels, that has never been the case.


Yeah 0.1% do.. or not even that at this point.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah, ofc I know what a coin flip is. However, the majority of your comment leads me to believe that's not the point you are trying to portray.
Quote:


> A Logitech employee did come in here and lie to everyone saying they did fix the scroll issue for good quite a while ago though.
> It still happens to all of them...


They did fix them in later batches. And what do you mean it still happens to all of them? Afterwards, you decided to slap on the coin toss reference afterwards. That comment is simply confusing and contradictory.

Anyways, continuing on with the mouse talk.

I really wanted a wireless G403 to try out, but Best Buy doesn't stock them and as a result their black friday promo doesn't apply. Shucks. I find it odd that they have the wired G403 but not the wireless.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yeah, ofc I know what a coin flip is. However, the majority of your comment leads me to believe that's not the point you are trying to portray.
> They did fix them in later batches. And what do you mean it still happens to all of them? Afterwards, you decided to slap on the coin toss reference afterwards. That comment is simply confusing and contradictory.
> 
> Anyways, continuing on with the mouse talk.
> 
> I really wanted a wireless G403 to try out, but Best Buy doesn't stock them and as a result their black friday promo doesn't apply. Shucks. I find it odd that they have the wired G403 but not the wireless.


The coin flip still happens to all of them, the sentence doesn't end where you ended your quote, there is a comma, a continuation of the message being delivered before the end of the sentence.

It's always been a coin flip, it still is a coin flip, for every mouse and always has been despite what Logitech said claiming they completely solved the issue.
Everyone opening and fixing their "new fixed" G403's that have taken pictures, it's funny, they look completely identical as if nothing at all has changed internally to solve anything.

"It still happens to all of them, it's all a coin flip"
Maybe if I said "it's all *still* a coin flip" that would have made the continuation after the comma clearer.
Or if I just said "It's still a coin flip that happens to all of them"
I don't know how to help.


----------



## xmr1

I guess we all just started getting lucky at flipping coins and Logitech lied because Sherlock looked at some pictures and didn't notice anything.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

What's a coin?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> What's a coin?


Some type of ancient currency that can be used on vending machines.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> I guess we all just started getting lucky at flipping coins and Logitech lied because Sherlock looked at some pictures and didn't notice anything.


You say that as if you're proving me wrong, thanks for backing me up? LOL
The differences are not noticeable on the "new" revisions people are still having rattling scroll wheels in.
Damn, you got me?

The differences are so small (or non-existent) that the problems still exist and I can't see the differences in pictures, nor are you capable of pointing them out either.
It's funny how the fixes on the old serial number mice, is the same as the fix on the new serial number mice which Logitech said didn't have the problem?
How is that even possible that the fix is identical? That would have to mean the problem is caused by the same thing, which means nothing changed at all or it would be something else at fault in the brand new design requiring fixing.

Damn, how silly of me for not using common sense.


----------



## Hunched

The new mice with rattling scroll wheels completely fixed the rattling scroll wheel, which is why the way to fix their rattling scroll wheels is identical to the way to fix the old rattling scroll wheels.
Even though the hardware and physical implementation is _totally_ different, you do the exact same thing to the exact same parts for the exact same fix.

Yup, major rattling scroll wheel fixing design changes in the new mice, you got me.
I'll see myself out.

This is hilarious.


----------



## xmr1

How can you acknowledge what the fix is and then at the same time assume that Logitech had to completely re-design things? Don't pull a muscle with that stretch.

Also not sure how you're basing everything off of forum anecdotes and then ignore the part where positive and negative wheel rattle reports have completely shifted since early batches. You're less consistent than you claim Logitech is.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I don't know how to help.


Log off and keep it that way.


----------



## Pendulum

I ordered a G403 since it was $35 on Amazon today. I love my FK2's shape but the scroll wheel is pretty bad and the clicks aren't the best.
I used a G5 / G400 for about 7 years so I don't think I'll have any issues in terms of shape. I'm just really hoping I don't receive one with uneven buttons.


----------



## m4gg0t

You might not like the G403 shape and it's a lot bigger then the FK2


----------



## Pendulum

This is true, I've used larger mice in the past without any issue.
I like my FK2 but I have issues with claw grip because the bottom of my palm doesn't make contact with butt of the mouse because it's so flat.

I'll find out in a couple of days if I like it or not. Worst case scenario is that I send it back for free and use my FK2 until it disintegrates.


----------



## jjpjimmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I ordered a G403 since it was $35 on Amazon today..


Are you confusing it with the G40*2*


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpjimmy*
> 
> Are you confusing it with the G40*2*


Amazon had a sell on some of the Logitech mice today. Lasted only about an hour. Too bad I missed it, I wanted to try out the G403.


----------



## m4gg0t

The G403 and G Pro were on sale today. Lucky I was up early enough.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Best buy still had the g pro and g403 in stock last I checked.


----------



## jjpjimmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Amazon had a sell on some of the Logitech mice today. Lasted only about an hour. Too bad I missed it, I wanted to try out the G403.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> The G403 and G Pro were on sale today. Lucky I was up early enough.


wow-wee. I'll just have to wait till the 24th to get mine from best buy...


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Looks like the best buy deal expired for today. Guess anyone who missed out has to wait for Friday.


----------



## Azmath

I got mine today, for 42 Euros. Thank god, it has no problems beside the cable and the horrible feet. The first i bought had the scroll wheel wobble, could feel it in the whole mouse when moving it to the left or right, returned it. Changed the cable on this new one, put on some Hyperglides and it's good to go. Did this before going to work, will test more this night. I used to play with EC2-A before, than switched to Gpro wich had everything good except the shape, too small for me and forcing me to use a fingertip grip. Last year somebody asked me wich would be the perfect mouse for me. I said: one with the ec2-a shape, and everything from G303. They did it, Logitech god damn did it.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Where did you get it for 42€?


----------



## Azmath

In Romania, BF starts 1 week earlier, don't know why. And one online shop (emag.ro) had it at 190 Lei (~42 Euros). Normal price for it in RO is 360 lei, about 80 Euros.


----------



## Milanor

Hi all, I've had a CM Storm Spawn for around 3 years now and I want to buy a new mouse.

I'm a claw gripper who plays MOBAs and RTS mostly (however I also play FPS from time to time), my hand is almost 18 cm long (17.7 or so)

So my question is: This or Logitech G Pro? I liked CM Storm Spawn grip but I'm ready to try something new.

I can get G403 for 50 euro while G Pro is 80 euro in my country, which is a quite big difference.

Extra information: I tried a G303 and I couldn't stand that grip, it was impossible for me to adapt to that shape, I don't know if any of these mice has a similar shape but it's just fyi.

Thanks you in advance ^^


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> In Romania, BF starts 1 week earlier, don't know why. And one online shop (emag.ro) had it at 190 Lei (~42 Euros). Normal price for it in RO is 360 lei, about 80 Euros.


Yeah that a sick deal, I hope it will serve you well


----------



## cnnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I'm still getting used to it. The G303 is lighter, smaller in regards to mass, and despite the same sensor, it seems a lot more responsive than my G403. In regards to _comfort_ however, hands down, the G403 is very comfortable to use. My only gripe with the G303 is no matter how gentle I grip it or use it, my hand starts to cramp in approximately 40+ minutes of using it. I have not run into that problem with my G900 or G403.


Sorry is that an EC1/2-A on the right?


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnnd*
> 
> Sorry is that an EC1/2-A on the right?


im about 99% sure thats an ec1-a, as it does look larger thab the g403, and the g403 is in between deathadder size and ec2 size


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Looks like the best buy deal expired for today. Guess anyone who missed out has to wait for Friday.


Do you know if they will re-enable the promo code Friday or just lower the prices?
Last night I tested the code and was planning on buying multiple products today, that didn't happen when I saw it was expired








I'm just hoping to be able to order online, the stores near me barely have products in stock and the employees don't care much about how they do their job. I know it can't be like this everywhere.
My last 3 trips to best buy have concluded in: online says not available and there is 1 on shelf, online says available and there is none on shelf, and the best is call and speak with an employee who takes 10minutes to check if product is there for someone else to get on phone and ask same thing.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> Do you know if they will re-enable the promo code Friday or just lower the prices?
> Last night I tested the code and was planning on buying multiple products today, that didn't happen when I saw it was expired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping to be able to order online, the stores near me barely have products in stock and the employees don't care much about how they do their job. I know it can't be like this everywhere.
> My last 3 trips to best buy have concluded in: online says not available and there is 1 on shelf, online says available and there is none on shelf, and the best is call and speak with an employee who takes 10minutes to check if product is there for someone else to get on phone and ask same thing.


From what I've been reading it should be active again on black friday, but I don't have a source on that.


----------



## Eutheran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> From what I've been reading it should be active again on black friday, but I don't have a source on that.


Whats the code?


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> From what I've been reading it should be active again on black friday, but I don't have a source on that.


Thanks, no worries. I just have not read enough to know what is or isn't going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eutheran*
> 
> Whats the code?


Code was PCGAMEDEAL


----------



## jjpjimmy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-usb-optical-gaming-mouse-black/5592429.p?skuId=5592429&productCategoryId=abcat0513002



Go Go go! G403 for $35


----------



## SynergyCB

THANK YOU!!!

One question unrelated to mice, How is the Logitech G810 keyboard? Its on sale for $80, used to be $160. Good keyboard?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> One question unrelated to mice, How is the Logitech G810 keyboard? Its on sale for $80, used to be $160. Good keyboard?


It's honestly overpriced even at $80. Those Romer-G switches are awful IMO.


----------



## SynergyCB

G403 ordered! Thank you. Would get faster shipping but Best Buy's 2-day and 1-day shipping is damn expensive. I'll just wait til Dec. 5th.

Decided to not get the G810. Didn't like the way it sounded and people said it feels mushy to type on.


----------



## Arizonian

Heck at $37.81 out the door I couldn't pass up a G403 right handed ergo to replace my sons long in the tooth right handed ergo KPO for Christmas. Nice stocking stuffer









@synergycb yeah I'd avoid that keyboard too. You can get much better. Click on keyboard club link on my signature and tell em what your looking for there.


----------



## m4gg0t

I tested the G810 and I quite liked the feel, definitely very different feel compared to cherry mx switches.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I tested the G810 and I quite liked the feel, definitely very different feel compared to cherry mx switches.


Im used to Cherry MX Blues and some reviews say the Romer G switches are a mix between MX Browns and a membrane keyboard. I'll just stick with my HyperX Alloy keyboard.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Im used to Cherry MX Blues and some reviews say the Romer G switches are a mix between MX Browns and a membrane keyboard. I'll just stick with my HyperX Alloy keyboard.


As a previous G910 user I can confirm that description of Romer-G switches.

Only go romer-g if you need a super quiet switch.


----------



## m4gg0t

I use MX browns on all my keyboards.


----------



## SEJB

Wait do you guys find romer g switches quiet? I have a g410 and it's pretty damn loud.


----------



## m4gg0t

I only used it in the shop so can't really say.


----------



## SEJB

I'd honestly say it's more loud than my SS 6gv2 with black switches. It is a particularly weak keyboard though, it doesn't feel very solid for it's asking price and I mostly bought it because it was the only TKL keyboard avalible when I bought it, rest were out of stock.


----------



## m4gg0t

G810 isn't that bad really from when i tried it in the store. I almost bought it, but its was a little too expensive.


----------



## arandomguy

Just for the Canadians in here. The G403 is actually on sale for $60 even though it wasn't listed in the Best Buy flyer. Not quite the 50% off as the G Pro and US discount though. Sale is currently already live along with other Logitech products.


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I ordered a G403 since it was $35 on Amazon today. I love my FK2's shape but the scroll wheel is pretty bad and the clicks aren't the best.
> I used a G5 / G400 for about 7 years so I don't think I'll have any issues in terms of shape. I'm just really hoping I don't receive one with uneven buttons.


I also went from FK2 to G403 wireless

no regrets
I immediately felt difference in aiming for the better (having no cable drag also helps immensely) due to better sensor and being able to grip the mouse better

tho FK2 has better plastic coating (G403 feels to rubbery and mushy in comparison) and better weight distribution (G403 is front heavy - you have to use the included weight but then the whole mouse is 117g compared to FK2 which is <90g)

I use a claw/fingertip grip hybrid (back of my hand isnt in contact with the mouse)


----------



## rivage

Hi guys, got redirected to you guys, owners of G403, I'm going from DA to G403
& I was wondering if my Goliathus Speed Edition (this one http://i.imgur.com/DUb0j30.jpg ) is going to be fine with a G403?
If you have suggestions for better pads, lemme know!


----------



## m4gg0t

That pad will be fine, I also have that one. However the stock mouse feet kinda suck on the G403.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> That pad will be fine, I also have that one. However the stock mouse feet kinda suck on the G403.


I'm guessing Hyperglides have those for G403 right?

Edit: Wow, they don't. Well, that sucks.


----------



## SEJB

Not yet, they are coming but juding from my mails with Mark it will probably not be before January.


----------



## m4gg0t

Hotline games does


----------



## Eutheran

Just got my g403 on amazon for 35$


----------



## rivage

Man sucks to be in EU, G403 is like 65€ wth


----------



## Razhad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Man sucks to be in EU, G403 is like 65€ wth


same thing happened in korea, here it's almost us$80
i guess it's just hard to get nice hardware things with cheap price outside US


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razhad*
> 
> same thing happened in korea, here it's almost us$80
> i guess it's just hard to get nice hardware things with cheap price outside US


I'm so sad, *fistbump* Korean bro!


----------



## BubbaDubBub

Can anyone compare the size and weight of the Wireless G403 to a Finalmouse Ergo? Dimensions seem very similar but side by side pictures would be nice to see all of the differences.


----------



## kd5151

Just got back from Best Buy. %50 off was great! I'm now a proud owner of the g403,g pro, and roccat taito control mouse pad.

Thank You logitech for one amazing sale !


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Just got back from Best Buy. %50 off was great! I'm now a proud owner of the g403,g pro, and roccat taito control mouse pad.
> 
> Thank You logitech for one amazing sale !


Ah they offer the online price in-store. Did you happen to see if they have a g900? I can't help but grab one at that price of $74 but it's out of stock online

Also stock isn't mentioned for the store plus they won't answer the phone most likely cause it's busy. Or maybe I'll just see if micro center will price match it haha.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ah they offer the online price in-store. Did you happen to see if they have a g900? I can't help but grab one at that price of $74 but it's out of stock online
> 
> Also stock isn't mentioned for the store plus they won't answer the phone most likely cause it's busy. Or maybe I'll just see if micro center will price match it haha.


I managed to grab the last g403 and g pro at my store. I didn't look for the G900. I just grabbed what I was looking for and got in line.


----------



## fesuceta9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ah they offer the online price in-store. Did you happen to see if they have a g900? I can't help but grab one at that price of $74 but it's out of stock online
> 
> Also stock isn't mentioned for the store plus they won't answer the phone most likely cause it's busy. Or maybe I'll just see if micro center will price match it haha.


I went in store even though the g900 says out of stock online and availablity in-store is hidden and I managed to get one. There were two when I went this morning


----------



## Vio-

After contemplating for some time, I decided to get the mouse. I'm lucky I got a perfect unit, sadly it doesn't fill my huge hand, not even close, I had to claw grip it.

Rubber sides feel very nice for sweaty hands, my concern for mousefeet however, is that, while on Roccat Hiro it feels like the skates are grinding into it.

I have no concern for the cable however thick it is, at least it's better than my g302 cable. Sensor wise, this is my first 3366 sensor, from what I can instantly tell is how responsive it is, I'm very pleased with that. I'll play some games and get a final verdict on it.


----------



## DashKingpin

Sn1640. LMB feels great. Scroll wheel click isn't as heavy as my g pro. No rattle at all but my rmb feels different than my lmb. It's heavier. Would it lighten up a bit after breaking in? Contemplating exchanging it at some point. I dislike the right click.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashKingpin*
> 
> Sn1640. LMB feels great. Scroll wheel click isn't as heavy as my g pro. No rattle at all but my rmb feels different than my lmb. It's heavier. Would it lighten up a bit after breaking in? Contemplating exchanging it at some point. I dislike the right click.


Mine feels something like yours. My SN is 1637 if I remember correctly. The left click is a little to early to click and the right feels a little weird.


----------



## equlix

heads up to anyone interested. frys has the wireless 403 for 34$ shiped.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> heads up to anyone interested. frys has the wireless 403 for 34$ shiped.


Fantastic deal.This is the one thing I hate about Black Friday deals. Once you buy something thats on sell, a better deal pops up a few hours later. Only bad thing about the Fry's deal is that it ships on Dec. 8th. Probably will take another week for you to receive it. Thats about 3 weeks of waiting







I am not a patient man lol. Wished my Fry's had in available to pick up in-store.


----------



## DashKingpin

Upon further testing, lmb is pretty heavy too and they are similar. I just noticed it more holding rmb for widowmaker on overwatch but I played as Hanzo holding lmb and it felt equally strained. I think I just got used to the g pro which I would accidentally trigger since the clicks were so light
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Mine feels something like yours. My SN is 1637 if I remember correctly. The left click is a little to early to click and the right feels a little weird.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> heads up to anyone interested. frys has the wireless 403 for 34$ shiped.


Rep+


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The wireless G403 @ frys ran out hours ago. I was able to place an order for in store pickup earlier today and just got it about two hours ago.

$35 wireless G403, can't complain with that. Not sure what to do with my wired one now though lol.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The wireless G403 @ frys ran out hours ago. I was able to place an order for in store pickup earlier today and just got it about two hours ago.
> 
> $35 wireless G403, can't complain with that. Not sure what to do with my wired one now though lol.


Any scroll wheel rattle? Or did Logitech completely fix that issue?


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashKingpin*
> 
> Upon further testing, lmb is pretty heavy too and they are similar. I just noticed it more holding rmb for widowmaker on overwatch but I played as Hanzo holding lmb and it felt equally strained. I think I just got used to the g pro which I would accidentally trigger since the clicks were so light


That doesn't sound too good for me, I just bought the G Pro as the G403 is a little too big for me after using it for a month.


----------



## Maximillion

You know, something just...told me all throughout the day to hold off on the G403. I had it in my cart at BestBuy at one point. Then I was gonna get it on Amazon (cuz muh prime) but they ran out of stock. But the frickin _wireless_ version for 35 bucks? To hell with how long it takes to get here, this is a deal. #snagged


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The wireless G403 @ frys ran out hours ago. I was able to place an order for in store pickup earlier today and just got it about two hours ago.
> 
> $35 wireless G403, can't complain with that. Not sure what to do with my wired one now though lol.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I really need to remember not to buy Logitech mice outside of sales like these. I really regret not learning this lesson the first time. Oh well, at least I'll remember now.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Finally got around to unboxing my wireless G403 and it seems that everything is perfect. No rattle in the mouse, clicks are even. The side buttons aren't as loud or crisp as my wired G403 but are nevertheless extremely similar. Weight is a little bit heavier of course, but it appears that I've been missing out. Having no cable is pretty awesome.

This makes me feel like I paid way too much even for a $55 wired G403 3 months ago lol.

Great job logitech with these new mice. Can't wait to try the G Pro and G900 when they come in.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Finally got around to unboxing my wireless G403 and it seems that everything is perfect. No rattle in the mouse, clicks are even. The side buttons aren't as loud or crisp as my wired G403 but are nevertheless extremely similar. Weight is a little bit heavier of course, but it appears that I've been missing out. Having no cable is pretty awesome.
> 
> This makes me feel like I paid way too much even for a $55 wired G403 3 months ago lol.
> 
> Great job logitech with these new mice. Can't wait to try the G Pro and G900 when they come in.


Don't remind me about paying too much for a mouse. Paid around $90 for the G Pro. $70 +tax +fast shipping. Love the G Pro though


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I hopped on almost all the logitech deals this week. $35 G Pro, $35 G403 Wireless, $75 G900. I already had a wired G403 and I was tempted to pick up that $25 G502 Proteus Core.

Gah I need to learn to stop spending money as soon as I get it lmao.


----------



## DashKingpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> That doesn't sound too good for me, I just bought the G Pro as the G403 is a little too big for me after using it for a month.


I have 20cm hands and I use finger tip grip. I've been using the G Pro the last few weeks but converted to G403 since the gpro was waaaay too straining on my hand to use day after day. I was getting hand cramps because of how small that mouse is. G403 is a great size. I fingertip grip it no problem.


----------



## m4gg0t

I have 18.5cm hands so it seems like the G Pro would do nicely, but I'm scared for the very light clicks.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I have 18.5cm hands so it seems like the G Pro would do nicely, but I'm scared for the very light clicks.


Coming from the EC2-A, the light clicks took a few days to get used too. In CSGO, I was tapping in like burst of 2-3 bullets because the clicks were so light. After a week, I was completely used to the clicks.My hand is 19.5cm and the G Pro is fantastic for claw grip. My hands and fingers don't cramp after long gaming sessions. However, people who don't claw grip may not enjoy the mouse. Fingertip grip might still work but you need a small hand in order to palm this mouse.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Coming from the EC2-A, the light clicks took a few days to get used too. In CSGO, I was tapping in like burst of 2-3 bullets because the clicks were so light. After a week, I was completely used to the clicks.My hand is 19.5cm and the G Pro is fantastic for claw grip. My hands and fingers don't cramp after long gaming sessions. However, people who don't claw grip may not enjoy the mouse. Fingertip grip might still work but you need a small hand in order to palm this mouse.


Hope I can palm the mouse then with my 18.5cm hands, if not I'm going to be so sad. I have 2 G Pros and 2 G102s coming.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

G403 wireless deal on Fry's looks dead. Whatever, I can wait till next year. Not paying $100 now.


----------



## fak1t

Coming from a ie 3.0 what do you guys suggest, g403 or the ec2-a ? I use a hybrid palm/fingertip grip with my 18,5cm - 19cm hand, btw i do care about the mswhell and im using the ss heavy , qck+


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fak1t*
> 
> Coming from a ie 3.0 what do you guys suggest, g403 or the ec2-a ? I use a hybrid palm/fingertip grip with my 18,5cm - 19cm hand, btw i do care about the mswhell and im using the ss heavy , qck+


For hybrid grip I would definitely recommend an ambidextrous shape. G Pro would be good, but I have been battling RMA's with Logitech for about 2 months to get one without a faulty RMB, so I can't recommend it unless you feel very, very lucky.


----------



## Vio-

Using the mouse without extra weight severely impact my performance, it feels like the aim always out of reach even with fairly high cpi. I put in the 10g weight, and it feels a whole lot better.


----------



## -IIToRII-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's an easy over sight if you don't apply feet often. I always think the same thing whenever I hear a member complain about replacement feet not giving better glide than stock feet.


Does hypergilde also have a plastic film over their feet ?








Cause i can swear that my EC2-a glide worse with Hypergilde then the original feet from zowie









Also curios if i should change mouse feet on my G403 ( at the moment iam kind of switching between the g403 and the ec2a )


----------



## Melan

Nope. No plastic film there.


----------



## thompax

btw whats up with the logitech feet? arent they 100% teflon? is it the size or shape?


----------



## Neshy414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-IIToRII-*
> 
> Does hypergilde also have a plastic film over their feet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause i can svear that my EC2-a glide worse with Hypergilde then the original feet from zowie


They don't. But they do need to break in a bit at times. That being said the benefit of Hyperglides on the EC is probably not as mindblowing as on an FK or something, out of all the Zowies the EC glides the best out of the box.


----------



## -IIToRII-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshy414*
> 
> They don't. But they do need to break in a bit at times. That being said the benefit of Hyperglides on the EC is probably not as mindblowing as on an FK or something, out of all the Zowies the EC glides the best out of the box.


Thanx to both you and Melan
Guess they need a break in though


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> btw whats up with the logitech feet? arent they 100% teflon? is it the size or shape?


I think it's because of the raised edges of the teflon on their GPRO and G403 causing only that area to make contact with the surface and dig into it. I didn't have any problem with feet on Logitech's older mice such as the G303/G302 etc.

This vid shows both the GPRO and the G303 feet, you can see this raised edge on the pro and the normal feet on the g303.


----------



## m4gg0t

But why did they raise the edges of the feet, when clearly it causes issues


----------



## Arizonian

Ended up getting another G403 for a nephew as a Christmas gift from Best Buy today, Turns out he broke his old SS Raw getting angry a while back banging it on the desk real hard and has been using a dell office mouse. Really couldn't pass up $37.81 again, now both him and my son will get G403's in their stockings. I picked up his in store in case of return being needed.

Went with safer shape over G pro for him due to large hands and my son did not like my g pro mostly due to being ambi and he got used to his right handed ergo.

Occasionally I get lucky on an item or two each year with black Friday sales, this one felt good. Giving mice as a gift is one of my most favorite gifts to give too


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> But why did they raise the edges of the feet, when clearly it causes issues


I don't know, they make a lot of questionable choices. Their awful cables bother me more because fixing that design flaw requires voiding your warranty. Teflon feet aren't too expensive and your warranty survives.


----------



## Pendulum

I received my G403...and it's going back.

Pros
-Smooth scroll wheel
-Perfect LMB

Cons
-RMB is defective, it's feather light, I feel as though I have to mash it down to stay scoped in as well
-Scroll wheel is loose and tends to stay stuck to the right
-The side buttons have 1-1.5mm of travel
-The back side button makes a weird sound when I take my finger off of it like this guy's. It's really annoying.

Side note: I'm actually not bothered by the thicker braided cable.






I may try a Nixeus Revel, but will likely stick with my FK2 for a while.


----------



## mat3jko

My G403 makes a rattly type of sound from scroll wheel when scrolling up, but not when scrolling down. Anyone had the same issue?

I have a video which i've send to the Logitech support.






Otherwise it is solid as a rock, doesn't make a sound when shaked or any other "standard" issues stated in this thread.


----------



## e4stw00t

Think this is fairly common and affects a lot of mice - independent of manufacturer - my G403 also generates rattling sound when scrolling up, so did all my Deathadders and the Zowies I owned.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat3jko*
> 
> My G403 makes a rattly type of sound from scroll wheel when scrolling up, but not when scrolling down. Anyone had the same issue?
> 
> I have a video which i've send to the Logitech support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it is solid as a rock, doesn't make a sound when shaked or any other "standard" issues stated in this thread.


My G Pro is a little bit louder when scrolling up as well, but not as loud as your mouse.


----------



## TreeBark

My G403 also arrived today and it appears to be without a flaw (hopefully it stays that way). There was a minor complication with lifting up the lid of the weight tray however; I just couldn't get it off. If I pressed on one end and tried to pry it up on the other, the opening was so abysmally small that I couldn't fit anything in that would help me lift it up. After at least an hour of trying out anything and everything that I could think of, I finally managed to rotate the lid and was able to get it off (I tried rotating it multiple times before, but it only moved very slightly). I don't think I'll be opening that again anytime in the future.

Overall, I'm very pleased with this mouse. It's replacing my Logitech G5, that I've had for around 8-9 years. I would probably still have it, but the scroll wheel on it was just becoming unbearable (the story of V1 G5's). I tried replacing it some 4 years back, with a G500, but I just couldn't get used to it (I also didn't really properly research the market before buying) and I ended up going back to G5. I must say the transition this time around was painless. I was able to immediately grip the mouse in the same style (fingertip) and finger position that I was gripping the G5. SO GOOD!
The only difference, that I was conscious of, is the difference in weight. As many probably know, the G5 came with a set of weights that you could arrange inside a tray, that then slid into the mouse. My mouse weighed more than 140g







So ever since I started looking for a new mouse, I was preparing myself for the major difference in weight that the new mouse will have.

I also replaced my previous mouse pad, which was Everglide Titan, with a Cooler Master Swift-RX (large, since the measurements are almost identical to the previous one).

A pic of my outgoing buddy:


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I received my G403...and it's going back.
> 
> Pros
> -Smooth scroll wheel
> -Perfect LMB
> 
> Cons
> -RMB is defective, it's feather light, I feel as though I have to mash it down to stay scoped in as well
> -Scroll wheel is loose and tends to stay stuck to the right
> -The side buttons have 1-1.5mm of travel
> -The back side button makes a weird sound when I take my finger off of it like this guy's. It's really annoying.
> 
> Side note: I'm actually not bothered by the thicker braided cable.


Damn that's some bad luck. Mine has the same issue with the side button sound but I think this is due to design, I've seen 3 of these and all have similar sounds. Only happens though when your hands are slightly moist, "sticking" to the button slightly, and moving it off. It sounds like a little spring under the button. Though when I'm actually pressing the button ingame, not being focused on it, the sound is way, way less and (to me at least) not very annoying. Also almost no travel time here, could be that exaggerates the noise for you.

I'm actually surprised with your feelings on the cable, this is one of the most rigid ones out there and while I'm normally pretty forgiving about (braided) cables, I'm not really happy about this one, though not yet unhappy enough to bother debraiding it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat3jko*
> 
> My G403 makes a rattly type of sound from scroll wheel when scrolling up, but not when scrolling down. Anyone had the same issue?


Same here. Up feels and sounds normal, down has less tacticle feedback and is almost inaudible. Not that I really care though I don't use it ingame and scrolling works








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeBark*
> 
> My G403 also arrived today and it appears to be without a flaw (hopefully it stays that way). There was a minor complication with lifting up the lid of the weight tray however; I just couldn't get it off. If I pressed on one end and tried to pry it up on the other, the opening was so abysmally small that I couldn't fit anything in that would help me lift it up. After at least an hour of trying out anything and everything that I could think of, I finally managed to rotate the lid and was able to get it off (I tried rotating it multiple times before, but it only moved very slightly). I don't think I'll be opening that again anytime in the future.


Not sure if you know this, but: you can only press it on the bottom (on the indentation), if you do that with your thumb, the top part (with the small slit in it) should come off and you should be able to grab that with your index finger easily.


----------



## TreeBark

@pindle, now it went up like it's nothing. Not sure if it's because the weight is installed, because I was doing the same thing before, pressing down like crazy, but it only went up just slightly (couldn't even fit a nail inside). I really don't know what I was doing differently before. Thanks anyway, for making me try one more time


----------



## Watsyurdeal

I heard there was a way to remove the weight bracket on the G403, is that just the round disc or are there some screws and whatnot I can remove like on the Ducky Secret?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeBark*
> 
> @pindle, now it went up like it's nothing. Not sure if it's because the weight is installed, because I was doing the same thing before, pressing down like crazy, but it only went up just slightly (couldn't even fit a nail inside). I really don't know what I was doing differently before. Thanks anyway, for making me try one more time


You really have to press the most bottom side of the lid else the top doesn't have much room to go "into" the mouse. Glad you're more comfortable now, helps alot testing weight in and out (like I do alot







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> I heard there was a way to remove the weight bracket on the G403, is that just the round disc or are there some screws and whatnot I can remove like on the Ducky Secret?


See the link I posted for TreeBark, you can see that the lid AND the weight are removable (this doesn't hinder movement or anything), and to me the mouse feels fine without both although the weight distribution is a bit more to the front that way. I am not othered by that personally. Is that what you mean?
The only other thing I've heard people remove is the 2 magnets holding the lid, which I guess makes sense if you don't use the weight and lid anyway and prefer an even lighter mouse, but will increase the weight inbalance even more, if only slightly.

Here's a pic with the lid + weight removed, doesn't hinder glide at all (not my img):


----------



## Cloudy

What's the solution to the "scraping"? Mine feels like there's something between it and the pad, but there's nothing there. Should I contact Logitech to get new feet? Or is it something that just goes away after use?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> What's the solution to the "scraping"? Mine feels like there's something between it and the pad, but there's nothing there. Should I contact Logitech to get new feet? Or is it something that just goes away after use?


I had that too but it did go away after some use. Really weird.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> What's the solution to the "scraping"? Mine feels like there's something between it and the pad, but there's nothing there. Should I contact Logitech to get new feet? Or is it something that just goes away after use?


I don't have the G403 yet (for my son incoming) but I'd say the feet are too thin and scraping against the plastic mold of the feet shape. Replace with *Hotline Games for G403* 0.6mm competition feet and you will see a big difference. I already purchased his replacement feet that's going in as a stocking stuffer with his mouse from day one.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't have the G403 yet (for my son incoming) but I'd say the feet are too thin and scraping against the plastic mold of the feet shape. Replace with *Hotline Games for G403* 0.6mm competition feet and you will see a big difference. I already purchased his replacement feet that's going in as a stocking stuffer with his mouse from day one.


How are these in terms of glide? I kinda prefer a little friction and control, but I also don't want thing thing dragging against my pad all the time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I received my G403...and it's going back.
> 
> Pros
> -Smooth scroll wheel
> -Perfect LMB
> 
> Cons
> -RMB is defective, it's feather light, I feel as though I have to mash it down to stay scoped in as well
> -Scroll wheel is loose and tends to stay stuck to the right
> -The side buttons have 1-1.5mm of travel
> -The back side button makes a weird sound when I take my finger off of it like this guy's. It's really annoying.
> 
> Side note: I'm actually not bothered by the thicker braided cable.


Yeah the loose scroll wheel is annoying and a bit of a concern. Mine doesn't get stuck but still. My LMB and RMB are perfect, unlike my G Pro which has an abnormally light RMB like your G403.


----------



## Eutheran

Amazon still hasn't shipped since thursday (so much for prime). I should have bought the mouse at BestBuy when I had the chanceeven though people told me they had trouble with the 36 and 37 batch


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eutheran*
> 
> Amazon still hasn't shipped since thursday (so much for prime). I should have bought the mouse at BestBuy when I had the chanceeven though people told me they had trouble with the 36 and 37 batch


Did you buy from prime and in-stock, or did you buy from a 3rd party? It has to say ship and sold by amazon LLC plus it has to be in-stock and not back ordered


----------



## sherlock

I ordered my $80 G403 wireless on Friday from Amazon LLC and it shipped that day, will be getting it Monday.


----------



## Eutheran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Did you buy from prime and in-stock, or did you buy from a 3rd party? It has to say ship and sold by amazon LLC plus it has to be in-stock and not back ordered


It was from amazon/instock and prime shipping.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eutheran*
> 
> It was from amazon/instock and prime shipping.


Could be a slim chance it was when you ordered and then ran out of stock when it was placed - thus making you backordered until they get some more in stock. Idk though I've just never really had a prime item not ship and arrive within 1-3 days


----------



## Eutheran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Could be a slim chance it was when you ordered and then ran out of stock when it was placed - thus making you backordered until they get some more in stock. Idk though I've just never really had a prime item not ship and arrive within 1-3 days


Yeah I figured they oversold the product, the question is should I buy older stock at bestbuy or hope that the newest stock from amazon will have updates that fixed the scrollwheel, clicks, etc


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Damn that's some bad luck. Mine has the same issue with the side button sound but I think this is due to design, I've seen 3 of these and all have similar sounds. Only happens though when your hands are slightly moist, "sticking" to the button slightly, and moving it off. It sounds like a little spring under the button. Though when I'm actually pressing the button ingame, not being focused on it, the sound is way, way less and (to me at least) not very annoying. Also almost no travel time here, could be that exaggerates the noise for you.
> 
> I'm actually surprised with your feelings on the cable, this is one of the most rigid ones out there and while I'm normally pretty forgiving about (braided) cables, I'm not really happy about this one, though not yet unhappy enough to bother debraiding it


Indeed, on top of that bit of bad luck I received 2 Corsair K65s LUX RGBs, the ones with the fixed flicker issue...and both defective with the flicker issue as they were from the same batch.








Yeah, the sound it makes isn't too distracting, my main concern is the RMB being weird. I have an thin XXL mousepad on a glass desk so that may be why it isn't bothering me much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the loose scroll wheel is annoying and a bit of a concern. Mine doesn't get stuck but still. My LMB and RMB are perfect, unlike my G Pro which has an abnormally light RMB like your G403.


The scroll issue isn't a huge issue for me, but the RMB is an absolute deal breaker. It would be tolerable if it was just light but I have to press on it hard to keep it engaged, which is odd.

I don't mind sending it back, I'm happy with my FK2 minus the crap scroll wheel.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Indeed, on top of that bit of bad luck I received 2 Corsair K65s LUX RGBs, the ones with the fixed flicker issue...and both defective with the flicker issue as they were from the same batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the sound it makes isn't too distracting, my main concern is the RMB being weird. I have an thin XXL mousepad on a glass desk so that may be why it isn't bothering me much.
> The scroll issue isn't a huge issue for me, but the RMB is an absolute deal breaker. It would be tolerable if it was just light but I have to press on it hard to keep it engaged, which is odd.
> 
> I don't mind sending it back, I'm happy with my FK2 minus the crap scroll wheel.


Hope your replacement has a good RMB then!
Well drag isn't my main issue it's the way the cord behaves when I make quick mouse flicks, it's so inflexible that it tugs a bit at the mouse, more than my liking (and some other cables). Maybe I should replace the cord as well...


----------



## Eutheran

So I randomly got a package today from USPS even after amazon has set the product hadn't shipped, lucky me! It was a G403! The clicks are amazing, roughly between the g303 and the FK1, so much better than the gpro clicks were for me ( I could trigger a button just resting my finger on it). The scroll wheel and side buttons are perfect, no loose play and the left and right click are symmetrical, oh happy days! The mouse feet also have no trouble cliding on a QCK Heavy. The gamble waiting for the amazon batch because I knew it would be later than the BB ones paid off! BB batch was 1636 and 1637 the Amazon batch I got was 1643.

PS- have any of you guys noticed surface tuning making a difference?

PPS- The cord is perfectly fine in my Zowie Camade bungee, it is almost like the mouse is wireless.


----------



## pindle

Surface tuning decreases my LOD a little bit if I tune it with my SS pad, compared to the default tuning.


----------



## SynergyCB

Just got my G403 from the Best Buy deal. My model was a 1639 and had no scroll wheel rattle. Unfortunately, theres a rattling sound when I shake the mouse left to right or up and down. I even held the buttons in and still a rattling sound. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## tunelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Just got my G403 from the Best Buy deal. My model was a 1639 and had no scroll wheel rattle. Unfortunately, theres a rattling sound when I shake the mouse left to right or up and down. I even held the buttons in and still a rattling sound. Anyone have this problem?


nope, i do not have this prawbrem


----------



## SynergyCB

Luckily I can just drive up to Best Buy tomorrow and return the G403. Love the shape, buttons, and scroll wheel. Feet look very flat on my G403 though.


----------



## davidnggt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Luckily I can just drive up to Best Buy tomorrow and return the G403. Love the shape, buttons, and scroll wheel. Feet look very flat on my G403 though.


Sounds like a sensor rattle to me which is perfectly normal. You don't have to send it back


----------



## Melan

No, lens rattle is not normal.


----------



## Azmath

Well, when i opened mine i saw a plastic thing, i will call it a molde because i don't know what it is. It is shaped to keep the scroll in place i believe. Before opening the mouse I had no rattle, now i do have a slight rattle from inside, but i know it is that thing. When the mouse was opened i checked for sensor rattle at it had none. This thing does nothing, it has no role in the functioning of the scroll wheel, but from what i noticed, if i take it off, the scroll can be moved to the left and right. So, I believe it was later put there to get rid of the scroll wobble? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SEJB

It can also be the cable strain relief that makes the noise.


----------



## CeeSA

I think this part is only to keep th LED light inside. Otherwise the LED light shines right and left from the wheel.

Remove it and the rattle will be gone (3 G403 that I had in my hands)

If already mentioned, sorry - did not read the whole thread.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Luckily I can just drive up to Best Buy tomorrow and return the G403. Love the shape, buttons, and scroll wheel. Feet look very flat on my G403 though.


And you're sure it's sensor rattle, rather than the last 3-4cm of the USB cable inside the mouse hitting the shell when you shake the mouse? Could be worried about nothing and sending a good one back (I have the same a little rattling but it's not the sensor)


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> And you're sure it's sensor rattle, rather than the last 3-4cm of the USB cable inside the mouse hitting the shell when you shake the mouse? Could be worried about nothing and sending a good one back (I have the same a little rattling but it's not the sensor)


Might be the cable, but now I want to return it because I want the wireless G403. 106g isnt that heavy to me since i used the Deathadder Chroma for over a year. Im hoping the G403 wireless is heavily discounted on Cyber Monday. Right now its $80 on Amazon, but if its goes down to maybe $60 on Monday, I'll buy that thing in a heartbeat.

ORRRRR.....I might just stick with my G Pro once HyperGlide finally releases their mouse skates for it.


----------



## thompax

its really easy debraiding the cable.. takes time yes.. but the rubber cable is good after you debraid it! and it will fit perfectly in mouse bungees


----------



## Pragmatist

I have two G403's and one of them was perfect, but two months later it now has a scroll wheel rattle. QA seems to be a thing of the past tbh.
Both of them have the same batch number, which is 4825.

Edit: Just to clarify, I haven't opened the mouse.


----------



## Ubsidion

Recieved my copy yesterday of the 403. Im very happy with its shape and performance. My copy does have some rattles from the scroll wheel and lens, but they dont effect gameplay from what I can tell.


----------



## CeeSA

Imo this part causes the rattle. It is loose an you could easily take it off.

Maybe a design issue (LED shines through) that was fix by installing this afterwards.


----------



## Ubsidion

Thanks for the info CeeSA. The rattle doesn't bother me at all at this current time. However in the future if I feel compelled I will most certainly take advantage of that fix.


----------



## DashKingpin

Returned my G403. Back to my gpro until I find a suitable alternative. I'm a fingertip gripper with 20cm hands and for some odd reason I couldn't never track and land shots as fast and consequetively with the g403. Something about it made it feel really slow and cumbersome to me. More so than my EC1-A even. Maybe it was the cord, maybe the terrible feet? The shape I could also never get comfortable with. The EC1-A has that curve on the right side I can curl my ring finge and pinky on so I can still oddly fingertip grip it well. Got the Mionix Naos 7000 on the way and Revel. On a mission to find the perfect mouse for my 20cm fingertip grip style hands. The g pro so far has been the best and fastest... when my hand isn't cramping up.


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashKingpin*
> 
> Returned my G403. Back to my gpro until I find a suitable alternative. I'm a fingertip gripper with 20cm hands and for some odd reason I couldn't never track and land shots as fast and consequetively with the g403. Something about it made it feel really slow and cumbersome to me. More so than my EC1-A even. Maybe it was the cord, maybe the terrible feet? The shape I could also never get comfortable with. The EC1-A has that curve on the right side I can curl my ring finge and pinky on so I can still oddly fingertip grip it well. Got the Mionix Naos 7000 on the way and Revel. On a mission to find the perfect mouse for my 20cm fingertip grip style hands. The g pro so far has been the best and fastest... when my hand isn't cramping up.


naos 7000 for fingertip...? bold move


----------



## Bcider

Just got mine from Amazon 50% off deal. No rattles at all, feels very nice. Only con is the feet don't glide as well as my FK1 but I can easily fix that.

It's amazing how much better this sensor is than the one I have in my Zowie FK1. I already knew it because I owned a G502 but I hated that shape and I can definitely use this shape.


----------



## DashKingpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> naos 7000 for fingertip...? bold move


Right? It looks super similar to the spawn xornet shape but longer so why not? I've read about people with bigger hands fingertip gripping it. It seems similar size to my EC1A in pictures they are in together and I fingertip grip the EC1A with plenty of room to spare lol.


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashKingpin*
> 
> Right? It looks super similar to the spawn xornet shape but longer so why not? I've read about people with bigger hands fingertip gripping it. It seems similar size to my EC1A in pictures they are in together and I fingertip grip the EC1A with plenty of room to spare lol.


it actually feels smaller than the ec1-a, it's just the finger grooves that make it seem bigger


----------



## nisemono

Mine failed last week, after two months (and it wasn't even used full time, was using it on and off, so it probably only had a month of actual use). It just doesn't turn on or get picked up. I can see some form of light emanating from the sensor, but the logitech logo doesn't turn on and the PC doesn't recognise it (tried it on a couple). It was from the first batch.

I'm really disappointed in Logitech, as I decided to bear with the rattle, and even a slightly loose cord. It seems my complacency was the death of my mouse. Should have returned it :/ I really liked the thing too, darn it!!!


----------



## SEJB

I had mine act like that for me as well, just had to boot into bios and it was perfectly fine again so it was probably my motherboard dying.


----------



## nisemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I had mine act like that for me as well, just had to boot into bios and it was perfectly fine again so it was probably my motherboard dying.


I tried it on a couple PCs - definitely the mouse ;(


----------



## SEJB

Rip :/
Oh well just shoot Logitech and email or call them.


----------



## nisemono

I live in South Africa, so I'm likely just gonna write it off and wait for the mouse to be sold locally before I get another. But one thing for sure is that if I have as much as a squeak from the next one, I'm gonna be returning it. No more Mr Nice Guy.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I just applied Hotline Competition level feet to my G403 wireless. Unfortunately theay barely stick out from the fringe and it feels and sounds liek the mouse is scraping the surface when using a hard pad.


----------



## SynergyCB

Went to return my G403 with sensor rattle at Best Buy and found out they had one more in stock. So I exchanged it for the new one. This new one was a 1639 model. Had great clicks, no sensor rattle and at this point I was really happy. Until I found out it had severe scroll wheel rattle. My luck is horrible lol. I think Im just going to stick with my G Pro and EC2-A.


----------



## PtLLLLLL

Has anyone tried to reassign LMB and RMB? It seems they are limited to only lmb and rmb functions, which is strange considering my g303 was programmable with all 6 buttons.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

You can, but it requires you go in and manually edit some .xml files.


----------



## VESPA5

So I finally got another copy of the G403 (I already own one that seems to be the unicorn of perfect G403s) from Best Buy because I wanted to take advantage of the $34.99 Black Friday sale on it. And what the hell, this 'new' G403 I received has the worst scroll wheel rattle of any Logitech mouse I've owned. The rattle is so bad that it actually subtly scrolls upwards or downwards if I swipe hard enough. Unbelievable. Did Best Buy like sell all the defective stock for Black Friday? Lol. Looks like I'll need to find time to go into a Best Buy and swap this one out for another brand new copy and hope that doesn't have a scroll wheel issue either.


----------



## pez

I got my completely problem-free G403 and G Pro from Best Buy in store







.


----------



## SEJB

Rough, I guess that's why they were so cheap.

I got my third shipping info about replacement so hopefully I will get a unicorn this time although the second one I got was fairly good.


----------



## pez

Well at least with Best Buy, if you're close to one, you can exchange until you get a proper one







.


----------



## zestyy

Loving the shape of this mouse but being unable to change lod really bothers me as I occasionally rock the mouse slightly when flicking/rocket jumping and this causes it to lose track completely. If anyone works out any sort of way to change the lod using evil mouse magic then I'd be really interested in knowing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zestyy*
> 
> Loving the shape of this mouse but being unable to change lod really bothers me as I occasionally rock the mouse slightly when flicking/rocket jumping and this causes it to lose track completely. If anyone works out any sort of way to change the lod using evil mouse magic then I'd be really interested in knowing.


It sounds like you actually want to increase LOD? I know that different types of surfaces can affect this, but I'm not sure if it's going to be consistent enough to get what you want exactly. Do you rock your mouse in place?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zestyy*
> 
> Loving the shape of this mouse but being unable to change lod really bothers me as I occasionally rock the mouse slightly when flicking/rocket jumping and this causes it to lose track completely. If anyone works out any sort of way to change the lod using evil mouse magic then I'd be really interested in knowing.


You could try LGS's surface tuning software. I personally think it doesn't really do much. But supposedly, it influences the LOD of your sensor.


----------



## espgodson

did anyone else get in on the g403 wireless for $34.99 from frys? if you did let me know if it has shipped out yet D;


----------



## zestyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It sounds like you actually want to increase LOD? I know that different types of surfaces can affect this, but I'm not sure if it's going to be consistent enough to get what you want exactly. Do you rock your mouse in place?


Yeah ideally I'd want to increase LOD. When I do large flicks with my mouse I occasionally off balance it slightly which isn't an issue with higher LOD as the mouse continues tracking (if a little oddly). I used to actually use this when flicking on my g400s because the z axis movement seemed consistent enough. It's very odd for me going to mice that have very low LOD and I always find i perform much better when I turn up the LOD on my mice (even if this were placebo it's still true and I think my grip/aiming style is unusual enough that I do benefit from high LOD).

I'll try the surface tuning on my mousemat to see if that helps but I doubt it will do much.


----------



## NovaGOD

Bought another one for 27 euros(BF deal couldn't resist), s/n 1635 and it's the worst in terms of scroll wheel rattle out of the 4 i tried, i don't know if i'm just super unlucky but 3/4 g403's i tried had this problem.


----------



## SEJB

That's a good deal. Where did you find it?


----------



## NovaGOD

MediaMarkt retail store in Greece.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> That's a good deal. Where did you find it?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> did anyone else get in on the g403 wireless for $34.99 from frys? if you did let me know if it has shipped out yet D;


Well I picked mine up in store so can't help you there. It's quite a lovely mouse, and the little extra weight is definitely worth it for wireless. I've got a wired G403 as well and simply having no wire is very convenient.


----------



## Gods Tower

Just got myself one a new g403 and it's got no scrollwheel rattle.

It also made me realise the 400dpi setting on my old mouse was probably around 450dpi and not 400dpi.


----------



## Melan

It also could be CPI on 403 is higher than on your old mouse too. My 403 is most certainly somewhere in the 415's on 400 step.


----------



## Gods Tower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It also could be CPI on 403 is higher than on your old mouse too. My 403 is most certainly somewhere in the 415's on 400 step.


I just tested my g403 using the measure option on the 1.5 version of mousetester and was getting around 390-410 every time.
I cant really test my kpm anymore but just thinking back it makes sense given that I could do a 46cm/360 on my pure track talent with about 4-5cm to spare before any part of my mouse went off the pad (I never thought to factor in the mouse width and its impact before today for some reason).

I also meant to say 450dpi not 350dpi my bad.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It also could be CPI on 403 is higher than on your old mouse too. My 403 is most certainly somewhere in the 415's on 400 step.


I have an accurate means of measuring DPI. 403 at 400, 800 is exact. 1600 is 1599, 3200 is 3195. 12000 is 11970. Of course this changes slightly due to sample to sample variance


----------



## Melan

What means are those?


----------



## Gods Tower

After playing around some more and adjusting values to what my old settings would be if I was using 450dpi it now feels about the same but maybe 1-2cms off (most of this feeling is probably because the g403 is wider than the kpm imo).


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gods Tower*
> 
> Just got myself one a new g403 and it's got no scrollwheel rattle.
> 
> It also made me realise the 400dpi setting on my old mouse was probably around 450dpi and not 400dpi.


I have not searched thread, is scrollwheel rattle when using the wheel or occurs when simply shaking the mouse?
I am trying one of these G403 and I can wiggle the wheel to the left and right and it rattles but I am not sure if this is the issue.


----------



## perrison

There is no mouse like intellimouse,the tracking is pure raw.
Logitech make good mouses but Microsoft sensor was unique


----------



## yXaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zestyy*
> 
> Yeah ideally I'd want to increase LOD. When I do large flicks with my mouse I occasionally off balance it slightly which isn't an issue with higher LOD as the mouse continues tracking (if a little oddly). I used to actually use this when flicking on my g400s because the z axis movement seemed consistent enough. It's very odd for me going to mice that have very low LOD and I always find i perform much better when I turn up the LOD on my mice (even if this were placebo it's still true and I think my grip/aiming style is unusual enough that I do benefit from high LOD).
> 
> I'll try the surface tuning on my mousemat to see if that helps but I doubt it will do much.


Use the surface calibration while holding your mouse slightly in the air. That will increase your LOD.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Got the wired version recently, and I could barely tell the difference in weight, I don't feel like it's that drastic of a difference to warrant losing the wireless feature.


----------



## NitrousX

The G403 that I got from Newegg on Black Friday rattles really bad. Time to RMA


----------



## crystal6tak

Hey all! After 6 copies of G403, finally got a solid one.

Oct 3rd - 1st G403 Wired - Plasticy hit sound on LMB, scroll wheel rattle, sensor rattle.
Oct 17th - 2nd G403 Wired - Plastic sound, sensor rattle, glow imperfection on scroll wheel.
Oc 26th - 3rd G403 Wireless - Scroll rattle, glow imperfection
Nov 10th - 4th G403 Wireless - Plastic sound, sensor rattle, glow imperfection
Nov 28th - 5th G403 Wireless - Sensor rattle, very high pitched clicks
Nov 28th - 6th G403 Wireless - Solid! (click sounds kinda soft, which is probably a good thing once I get used to it)

Super grateful for Amazon.es' return policy. 30 day full refund no exception









And if anyone's curios, S/N on the mouse is 1631LZ0D3378


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystal6tak*
> 
> Hey all! After 6 copies of G403, finally got a solid one.
> 
> Oct 3rd - 1st G403 Wired - Plasticy hit sound on LMB, scroll wheel rattle, sensor rattle.
> Oct 17th - 2nd G403 Wired - Plastic sound, sensor rattle, glow imperfection on scroll wheel.
> Oc 26th - 3rd G403 Wireless - Scroll rattle, glow imperfection
> Nov 10th - 4th G403 Wireless - Plastic sound, sensor rattle, glow imperfection
> Nov 28th - 5th G403 Wireless - Sensor rattle, very high pitched clicks
> Nov 28th - 6th G403 Wireless - Solid! (click sounds kinda soft, which is probably a good thing once I get used to it)
> 
> Super grateful for Amazon.es' return policy. 30 day full refund no exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone's curios, S/N on the mouse is 1631LZ0D3378


My first one should arrive sometime around next week, I'm legitimately scared to read this.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Got the wired version recently, and I could barely tell the difference in weight, I don't feel like it's that drastic of a difference to warrant losing the wireless feature.


You are lucky







not all people can ignore a 20gram weight difference. I wish I was the same, still would be using a G502.
Wired to wireless is 87g to 107g, almost an ounce. Practically the amount of weight that makes majority of users not consider a mouse. 107g definitely isn't the heaviest, especially if the mouse has decent weight distribution but it's still a hefty weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> The G403 that I got from Newegg on Black Friday rattles really bad. Time to RMA


Sadly I thought my working mouse had rattle because the mousewheel will actually rattle if you wiggle it, learned the hard way on second mouse by shaking it and seeing it truly rattle.
I posted about rattle earlier without searching, came back later to search and understand.
What really sucks is the mouse with rattle has very soft left and right clicks almost feels lighter like my G30 while the other one without rattle has very stiff clicks. One has a high pitched click and the other has low pitch.
I am enjoying the mouse but have some mixed feelings about the rubber grips. I would use the one with softer clicks but the rattle when swiping the mouse is annoying.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> My first one should arrive sometime around next week, I'm legitimately scared to read this.


Here's mine:

Oct 4: 1st G403 Wired - Perfect


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> My first one should arrive sometime around next week, I'm legitimately scared to read this.


While his post does sound awful just email Logitech until you get a good one.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> While his post does sound awful just email Logitech until you get a good one.


I bet the user experience was even worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Oct 4: 1st G403 Wired - Perfect


You might be satisfied and that is good because if you get another you might become unsatisfied.








I am still shocked at how much softer the clicks are on my mouse with rattle, I don't have the courage to swap the mousewheel because I am unsure if this would even fix it and even more worried at returning both with the chance I don't get one as good as either.


----------



## SEJB

User experience of what? Emailing Logitech? Mweh in Europe it takes a week or so until they respond to your ticket. My first one had a wheel that sometimes scrolls by itself due to the rattle so that was a bit annoying. Got me killed a, few, rounds.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> User experience of what? Emailing Logitech? Mweh in Europe it takes a week or so until they respond to your ticket. My first one had a wheel that sometimes scrolls by itself due to the rattle so that was a bit annoying. Got me killed a, few, rounds.


The user experience of having to go through half a dozen mice to get one without all, some fault tolerance, and other issues. User experience was reference to the product functionality, not quality of customer support


----------



## SEJB

Aye that isn't great can't argue with that considering the cost of the mouse. Hopefully they've sorted it out for future batches.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Oct 4: 1st G403 Wired - Perfect


Sept 28th: 1st G403 Wired - Perfect.

Mine.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> You might be satisfied and that is good because if you get another you might become unsatisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I also have a wireless G403(couldn't turn it down for $35) and the clicks feel the same. This one has a right click that is a little bit sticky, but I've sent a ticket to Logitech and a replacement should be on my way in a couple days.

I have a G Pro and G900 but they are still in their boxes. Probably going to end up selling them because I really don't need so many mice lmao


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystal6tak*
> 
> Hey all! After 6 copies of G403, finally got a solid one.
> 
> Oct 3rd - 1st G403 Wired - Plasticy hit sound on LMB, scroll wheel rattle, sensor rattle.
> Oct 17th - 2nd G403 Wired - Plastic sound, sensor rattle, glow imperfection on scroll wheel.
> Oc 26th - 3rd G403 Wireless - Scroll rattle, glow imperfection
> Nov 10th - 4th G403 Wireless - Plastic sound, sensor rattle, glow imperfection
> Nov 28th - 5th G403 Wireless - Sensor rattle, very high pitched clicks
> Nov 28th - 6th G403 Wireless - Solid! (click sounds kinda soft, which is probably a good thing once I get used to it)
> 
> Super grateful for Amazon.es' return policy. 30 day full refund no exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone's curios, S/N on the mouse is 1631LZ0D3378


Be careful, Amazon is known to ban users randomly for excessive returns.
We shouldn't buy any Logitech product from them until they change this behavior.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weah*
> 
> Be careful, Amazon is known to ban users randomly for excessive returns.
> We shouldn't buy any Logitech product from them until they change this behavior.


Yeah, no.

Or you could volunteer to pick up my items and deliver them in two days time.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weah*
> 
> Be careful, Amazon is known to ban users randomly for excessive returns.
> We shouldn't buy any Logitech product from them until they change this behavior.


This actually has happened before, but it's quite rare.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Yeah, no.
> 
> Or you could volunteer to pick up my items and deliver them in two days time.


2day prime shipping isn't fast enough for those who want their orders quicker








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weah*
> 
> Be careful, Amazon is known to ban users randomly for excessive returns.
> We shouldn't buy any Logitech product from them until they change this behavior.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> This actually has happened before, but it's quite rare.


Far from rare, it's actually quite common. On one of the Acer monitor release threads at least half a dozen people received e-mails and letters from Amazon. Some letters more friendly than the other. Some were literally questioning if everything was okay with the purchase and others were along the lines of returning too many items and to stop. Sadly if you search the forums about account closures you'll see both comical and sad stories.

Enthusiasts who pay premiums expect 100% quality and when they buy a $1000+ monitor and return it 3-5 times because it has dead pixels or too much backlight bleed it's Amazon that gets shafted. If this happens with CPU's because people didn't like their overclocks, GPU, and more then that persons account becomes questionable when reviewed by Amazon. If they can make money off you there's a big chance you don't face the risk of an account closure, if you're costing them money someone can literally close your account no questions asked.

I love Amazon but I hate their terms. From the shipping liability to disputes it's right there taking away your rights outside of their system. When you place large orders over $1000 and your package gets left in front of your door because it's the drivers discretion you can't blame Amazon or the driver. The driver claims there is no signature required and per Amazon terms they are not responsible when the driver gets the package. Sure anyone reading this will say "but amazon will replace it" and this won't always apply to the scenario when you buy 2 intel HEDT CPU and 2 Nvidia flagship GPU to have the FedEx guy tell you he left the package in front of your house because he thought it was safe and it must not be expensive because the box didn't say Dell or HP.
Quote:


> RISK OF LOSS
> All items purchased from Amazon are made pursuant to a shipment contract. *This means that the risk of loss and title for such items pass to you upon our delivery to the carrier.*


This is a great policy for a system that doesn't allow you to pay for signature required









Sorry for the rant, it's just people swear by Amazon because they only experience the good side







weah is absolutely right, test your luck with Amazon and you might not be boasting about their amazing customer service.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> 2day prime shipping isn't fast enough for those who want their orders quicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from rare, it's actually quite common. On one of the Acer monitor release threads at least half a dozen people received e-mails and letters from Amazon. Some letters more friendly than the other. Some were literally questioning if everything was okay with the purchase and others were along the lines of returning too many items and to stop. Sadly if you search the forums about account closures you'll see both comical and sad stories.
> 
> Enthusiasts who pay premiums expect 100% quality and when they buy a $1000+ monitor and return it 3-5 times because it has dead pixels or too much backlight bleed it's Amazon that gets shafted. If this happens with CPU's because people didn't like their overclocks, GPU, and more then that persons account becomes questionable when reviewed by Amazon. If they can make money off you there's a big chance you don't face the risk of an account closure, if you're costing them money someone can literally close your account no questions asked.
> 
> I love Amazon but I hate their terms. From the shipping liability to disputes it's right there taking away your rights outside of their system. When you place large orders over $1000 and your package gets left in front of your door because it's the drivers discretion you can't blame Amazon or the driver. The driver claims there is no signature required and per Amazon terms they are not responsible when the driver gets the package. Sure anyone reading this will say "but amazon will replace it" and this won't always apply to the scenario when you buy 2 intel HEDT CPU and 2 Nvidia flagship GPU to have the FedEx guy tell you he left the package in front of your house because he thought it was safe and it must not be expensive because the box didn't say Dell or HP.
> This is a great policy for a system that doesn't allow you to pay for signature required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant, it's just people swear by Amazon because they only experience the good side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weah is absolutely right, test your luck with Amazon and you might not be boasting about their amazing customer service.


Thank you for this write up. I've been returning a fair amount of products lately. Definitely gonna try to purchase items from other sites if it's worth it..


----------



## rivage

PRAY for me guys, my G403 just arrived in my relay point. Gonna edit this post and write about how I feel about it.


----------



## Melan

Just got my hotline feet. Did a half-assed job with a hole puncher to expose the screws tho.


----------



## SEJB

Wait why would you need a hole puncher to expose the screws on the G403?


----------



## Melan

Because if I want to take it apart for whatever reason, I won't have to tear away feet.


----------



## SEJB

Oh you did it on the hotline games feet. That's actually a decent idea, does it hurt glide any?


----------



## Melan

Nope, if you do it cleanly that is.


----------



## Ubsidion

I find it crazy that some people on here will return a mouse over and over until they get a copy they find flawless. I agree that when you pay a premium for a product that you should expect quality. However 3+ returns through Amazon is not the way to do it. All that does is shaft Amazon, and cause them to tighten up on policies which just makes it worse for everyone. If you have the patience to return a mouse six times, you can most certainly have the patience to handle the mouse issues responsibly through the mouse companies customer support.


----------



## SEJB

Well at least in Sweden sellers are, responsible for the product so why wouldn't you?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> PRAY for me guys, my G403 just arrived in my relay point. Gonna edit this post and write about how I feel about it.


Alright so, first thing that I noticed on my first G403 is the disparity between LMB and RMB. While LMB sounds quite silent and feels easy to press, RMB sounds high pitched and feels somehow harder to press. Is that a normal thing? or my G403 is bad?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got a new G403, 1635. RMB feels bad.
> Its kinda hard to mix sidebuttons etc in this mouse as well because its all mixed together in the top shell.
> 
> 3 G403, all of them had problems with some buttons.
> 
> I give up, ill use the one with slightly bad sidebutton, better that RMB,LMB works good then sidebutton I guess. I will try and think is a Zowie mouse and all is good.


Hi, got my first G403 and it's a S/N 1635, should I RMA? RMB feels like hell as you said in a previous post, but LMB is great.


----------



## fuzzybass

I haven't picked up a G403 yet, so I don't know the whole story, but...

After 3 or 4 returns, you have to realize not all mice will be perfect. There are manufacturing tolerances, and you have to eventually weigh whether the time and money spent returning these copies that many times is actually worth it.

Doing all that packing/shipping/waiting for the mice to arrive all takes time. And if you're doing it several times for a $70 item... is it really worth it?


----------



## Sakkez

Hello,

I bought g403 wired version somewhere september(?) from logitech and it had scroll wheel rattle. I did rma then and I now got a new mouse which seems to be perfect. Now I don't know if I have to return the original mouse as logitech support didn't mention thing at all. Does logitech send them for free and doesn't require returning?

Also how I can measure if my mouse has sensor rattle?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Im going through a wireless g403 RMA and from what I can see I don't have to ship my original once back. Pretty damn good support, logi.


----------



## SEJB

No you don't have to ship it back. It's useless since the cost of repairing it is more than producing a new one for most cheaper products. Keep it as a backup.


----------



## kevin-L

So my original g403 from Amazon had an extremely loose and rattly mousewheel among other problems, I got a replacement from Logitech that had 0 issues except for the mousewheel wiggling back and forth if I wiggled it with my finger, which seemed good enough for me. But now after a couple months of daily use the wheel wiggles around a lot more than before(it now rattles when I shake the mouse, which it didn't before), and sometimes randomly scrolls down, which means I sometimes randomly jump in CS:GO. Should I try to get an RMA replacement for my RMA replacement? I don't have a receipt for it since I didn't buy it, they just sent it to me after approving my original RMA request, would that cause an issue with the RMA process?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> So my original g403 from Amazon had an extremely loose and rattly mousewheel among other problems, I got a replacement from Logitech that had 0 issues except for the mousewheel wiggling back and forth if I wiggled it with my finger, which seemed good enough for me.


Did you open a support ticket on their website or did you call them? It's been over a week now and they haven't bothered to reply to my ticket.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Did you open a support ticket on their website or did you call them? It's been over a week now and they haven't bothered to reply to my ticket.


For my first mouse I went through their website, it took over a week for them to respond, that seems to be normal. I've never tried calling them.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> For my first mouse I went through their website, it took over a week for them to respond, that seems to be normal. I've never tried calling them.


Calling them is way faster than waiting for them to respond on your ticket.


----------



## SEJB

Kevin just open an RMA ticket, warranty still applies to replacement products.I've got my third one arriving tomorrow.


----------



## JsBee

Does anyone know if the 403s' that are in the 910-004796 batch have fixed scroll wheels? It says on the Logitech site that that is the one their selling and my local Microcenter has them. If all of the issues are fixed then I'll give it another go.


----------



## microe

910-004796 is the part number. The batch number is the first four digits of the serial number which is usually on a sticker above the UPC on the bottom of the box. Mine says S/N: 1640...


----------



## Ahnnn

How are people still finding faults with their mouse when I thought CPate clarified they halted production of the mouse and it was fixed before sending out again? Old fault stocks should be cleared out by now , no?


----------



## D4rknVidia

It's a mass production.
There can be a faulty one everytime.


----------



## SmashTV

Not to mention the first batches were the ones supposed to be ready for sale.

For a large company of Logitech's size that could mean the largest stock-up is the initial one, so it could be a while before it all thins out.

Which is why I suggest doing an RMA through Logitech directly.


----------



## tunelover

does any1 know which hotline games mouse feet are better for the g403? .6mm or .28mm? I use surface calibration currently on a cloth pad


----------



## Melan

0.6mm to replace feet altogether.
0.28mm are to be put on top of old ones.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Not to mention the first batches were the ones supposed to be ready for sale.
> 
> For a large company of Logitech's size that could mean the largest stock-up is the initial one, so it could be a while before it all thins out.
> 
> Which is why I suggest doing an RMA through Logitech directly.


I honestly hope that's what been keeping them so long for them to bring it into SEA.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> How are people still finding faults with their mouse when I thought CPate clarified they halted production of the mouse and it was fixed before sending out again? Old fault stocks should be cleared out by now , no?


This is a good question. I initially bought 2 during the "first batch" and one of them turned out to be the unicorn of G403s that has no scroll rattle or button issues. I bought another one from "this recent batch" from Best Buy for a Black Friday special for $34.99 and it had the worst scroll wheel issue I ever had with any mouse I've owned.

If you get your hands on a G403 withOUT the scroll wheel rattle, it's actually a pretty good mouse. And that's what is sad about the QC issues with Logitech. They've been making great mice with top notch sensors and buttons but can't seem to get the QC and manufacturing quality up to par. And when you buy something directly from their website, the customer service has been mediocre at best. Come on Logitech. You're making Razer look good


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> And that's what is sad about the QC issues with Logitech. They've been making great mice with top notch sensors and buttons but can't seem to get the QC and manufacturing quality up to par. And when you buy something directly from their website, the customer service has been mediocre at best. Come on Logitech. You're making Razer look good


That seems to be the issue with every single mouse in production be it corsair, zowie, steelseries, logitech etc.

Having said that I recently recommended the G403 to somebody looking for a new mouse and he loves it, hasn't complained about anything. But that may be due to the fact it's his first mouse that isn't cheap bargain basement and he isn't being particularly picky


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This is a good question. I initially bought 2 during the "first batch" and one of them turned out to be the unicorn of G403s that has no scroll rattle or button issues. I bought another one from "this recent batch" from Best Buy for a Black Friday special for $34.99 and it had the worst scroll wheel issue I ever had with any mouse I've owned.
> 
> If you get your hands on a G403 withOUT the scroll wheel rattle, it's actually a pretty good mouse. And that's what is sad about the QC issues with Logitech. They've been making great mice with top notch sensors and buttons but can't seem to get the QC and manufacturing quality up to par. And when you buy something directly from their website, the customer service has been mediocre at best. Come on Logitech. You're making Razer look good


For me the most annoying thing ever isn't even the scroll wheel rattle, it is the disparity between LMB and RMB.
While my LMB is silent and feels easy to press, RMB is loud as all hell & feels definitely harder to press.
That's the most infuriating thing ever for me.


----------



## SEJB

My replacement I got today was a 1632 and it is perfect, absolutely no rattle.


----------



## Poodle

So I took a risk and bought a wired G403 today. And I failed. Right mouse button seems to be loose and makes annoyning sound and it feels very clicky to press. I cant say the things about Logitech I would like to because I would get banned from this forum. But to all you Logitech high hierarky employees.. think about worst things and thats about it. Disgusting company.

Zowie, Roccat, Razer... they are light years ahead. Even Finalmouse is.


----------



## Melan

0/10 but nice try.


----------



## Poodle

Just saying how it is what it is. Garbage.


----------



## andymilky

I couldn't use the G403, not sure if it's cause my hands too big but shape just didn't work. I never felt comfortable with it


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> So I took a risk and bought a wired G403 today. And I failed. Right mouse button seems to be loose and makes annoyning sound and it feels very clicky to press. I cant say the things about Logitech I would like to because I would get banned from this forum. But to all you Logitech high hierarky employees.. think about worst things and thats about it. Disgusting company.
> 
> Zowie, Roccat, Razer... they are light years ahead. Even Finalmouse is.


Finalmouse LUL now that's just nonsense.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Just saying how it is what it is. Garbage.


So is that stuff you wrote. Finalmouse and zowie part made me lol though.


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Finalmouse LUL now that's just nonsense.


I had a faulty Classic Ergo. This POS G403 is worse.


----------



## Arc0s

So one bad mouse means the company is worse than finalmouse? I guess all the years they've been around count for nothing?


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> So is that stuff you wrote. Finalmouse and zowie part made me lol though.


Wrong. I have 0 reason to bash Logitech unless they produce crap like G403. I buy units from all companies. Yes they all have some minor issues but Logitech is at different level with their sensor rattle and horrible buttons.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Wrong. I have 0 reason to bash Logitech unless they produce crap like G403. I buy units from all companies. Yes they all have some minor issues but Logitech is at different level with their sensor rattle and horrible buttons.


Well my g403 and g pro had no problems at all so you were unlucky I guess.


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> So one bad mouse means the company is worse than finalmouse? I guess all the years they've been around count for nothing?


One? Are you kidding me? G303 was a joke. After G400 they havent done anything right. Seems like too many just dont want see what Logitech is because of 3366 sensor. They hold on to that no matter what. Like some kind of 3366 cult. Yes that sensor is fine. That just isnt enough. At all.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Wrong. I have 0 reason to bash Logitech unless they produce crap like G403. I buy units from all companies. Yes they all have some minor issues but Logitech is at different level with their sensor rattle and horrible buttons.


G403 is fine. Your is broken, yeah. Too bad there's no service which will replace crap units for free and let's you keep the old one... oh wait.


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> One? Are you kidding me? G303 was a joke. After G400 they havent done anything right. Seems like too many just dont want see what Logitech is because of 3366 sensor. They hold on to that no matter what. Like some kind of 3366 cult. Yes that sensor is fine. That just isnt enough. At all.


Ehh...
As a company I find logitech pretty good.
I had 0 issues when I RMA'd my G402 because of a button click and wheel issue, got a replacement mouse with a less stiff cable (yay) and no issues with no fuss and I even have the old mouse still as a spare.

Your logitech bashing is going ridiculously far. If you have issues with the mouse RMA it for replacement.
And if you think zowie are better I've yet to have a zowie mouse with a mouse wheel that isn't complete garbage.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> G403 is fine. Your is broken, yeah. Too bad there's no service which will replace crap units for free and let's you keep the old one... oh wait.


Oh damn a time traveler from 2008 when Logitech support wasn't garbage.
It's not like tons of people were having the worst customer service experiences with G403's in this very topic, not at all.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Oh damn a time traveler from 2008 when Logitech support wasn't garbage.


No, it's just called EU support.


----------



## Klopfer

call them via phone and U will get support in under 2min








and without any question etc about the Prob , to get a replaced G403







just telling them the MWheel is rattling


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Y'all complaining about customer service, but my replacement G403 wireless got shipped out today and I didn't even have to send the old one back.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> So I took a risk and bought a wired G403 today. And I failed. Right mouse button seems to be loose and makes annoyning sound and it feels very clicky to press. I cant say the things about Logitech I would like to because I would get banned from this forum. But to all you Logitech high hierarky employees.. think about worst things and thats about it. Disgusting company.
> 
> Zowie, Roccat, Razer... they are light years ahead. Even Finalmouse is.


Found Hunched's alt.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Found Hunched's alt.


Why would I make an alt to say things I'm perfectly fine with saying and have said on this account?
Also I don't like FinalMouse, they're as bad as Logitech's mice of the past 4~ years.

Basically all mice made by everyone is garbage right now, nobody can make a mouse.
Logitech just gets mad respect for being as bad as everyone else for some reason.
"You make your bad mice way better than X makes their bad mice"
It's all just terrible, everything sucks, nobody can do anything right.


----------



## sjzorilla

this thread has gone to ****, critics everywhere w t f


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> this thread has gone to ****, critics everywhere w t f


Whoa critics on an enthusiast tech forum, no way.
Good that this place isn't a blind circlejerk of fanboyism like Head-Fi or something.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> My replacement I got today was a 1632 and it is perfect, absolutely no rattle.


I should have tried one of those, there was 8 in store and I grabbed another 1640. This one had the mouse wheel rattle and something else was loose inside. I'll go back in a few days when I can and see if there is a 1632 left.


----------



## SEJB

I'd say it's lucky right now considering my first 1632 was slightly flawed. I also realized I haven't tried the buttons on my newest one yet.


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Y'all complaining about customer service, but my replacement G403 wireless got shipped out today and I didn't even have to send the old one back.


Unfortunately I'm receiving a different treatment.. any suggestion?
Because it appears that someone put me in the second class (I'm having rattle scroll wheel issue).
Quote:


> I understand that you would like assistance with your G403 Prodigy Wired Gaming Mouse.
> 
> Based on the information and the videos you have provided, we have determined that your G403 Prodigy Wired Gaming Mouse is defective and warranty support is needed. *In order to obtain warranty support, please return with the product to the point of purchase.*
> We recommend you include a copy of this email, for confirmation that your product has been found to be defective.
> 
> If we do not receive a reply, your support request will eventually be closed and set to "solved". A survey will be sent to you to gather your feedback.


----------



## Poodle

I returned my faulty G403 and got a replacement at the store where I bought it yesterday. 1st replacement was a 1632 and had same button problem. Customer service found 1634 version and opened it up. It was solid. That was some good service. No need to send anything back by mail etc.

1 out of 3 and profit. I still have 32 days free to try it and still have an option for refund if I'm not satisfied with it.


----------



## refreshe

Have wheel rattling as well from a Black Friday Newegg purchase, batch 1631. I too was told to return my g403 to the retailer. Disappointing, I guess I'll just wait a few weeks and make them replace it after I can't send it back to newegg anymore. I don't want to get stuck in a loop sending stuff back to Newegg on my dime.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weah*
> 
> Unfortunately I'm receiving a different treatment.. any suggestion?
> Because it appears that someone put me in the second class (I'm having rattle scroll wheel issue).


My issue was my right mouse button would become a bit sticky when spam clicking. I told them this and they didn't respond to my ticket for a couple days. Sent them a message on reddit with my case # and then they got back to me. I also told them that I can't switch it out with my retailer since they're OOS(obv, who could give up a $35 wireless g403 lol).

My friend also picked up a couple wireless G403s during the $35 fry's sale and he has one with a scroll rattle. I think he sent a message to support and they got back to him just fine. I also don't think he has to send his back, but I haven't talked to him about it since he sent his pictures of the mouse.

I guess it's luck of the draw.


----------



## kd5151

My g403 has rattle. Doesn't bother me tho. Plus I got the extra warranty at best buy for 2 years. So hey I got a 2 year return policy if the rattle gets really bad. Lol.


----------



## Melan

Why wait? Just get a good one and forget.


----------



## sjzorilla

hey guys, going to return my g403 wired (sn: 1633) tomorrow bc of the scroll wheel rattle. Does anyone know which batches have been confirmed to have rattling scroll wheels? Or has it already been posted in the thread? (In that case, theres way too many bloody pages on here anyway haha)


----------



## Hunched

All batches of G403's have rattling scroll wheels.
There is no such thing as a batch of G403's without the issue, it was never fixed and is always a lottery.
It's like buying a monitor from Asus.


----------



## Melan

Look for S/N: 1634. At least some people here reported those units to be intact.


----------



## TimeBomb

Black Friday Amazon purchase, s/n 1639. Tiny bit of scrollwheel rattle, quite tolerable. Only really notice it when shaking the mouse. Everything else seems solid; I'm quite happy. Replaced the mousefeet with Hotline Games - good stuff. Considering to debraid the cord like I did my G Pro. It's quite a bit less stiff than my early G Pro, but still a bit of a hassle.


----------



## sjzorilla

anybody had any luck with 1638's ?


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> anybody had any luck with 1638's ?


My two 1638's have a slight wheel play, forward and backwards.

I can't tell if they both have sensor lens rattle or not... whenever I test my 2 units of the G Pro, there is no sensor lens rattle.

Slight wiggle back and forth. I did have another G403 that I sent back, that had really bad sensor lens rattle.


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> My two 1638's have a slight wheel play, forward and backwards.
> 
> I can't tell if they both have sensor lens rattle or not... whenever I test my 2 units of the G Pro, there is no sensor lens rattle.
> 
> Slight wiggle back and forth. I did have another G403 that I sent back, that had really bad sensor lens rattle.


so no side to side rattle??


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> so no side to side rattle??


No sir. There is a slight rattle when I shake the mouse vertically though. I think this may be what CeeSA had pointed out in one of his posts.. Some sort of plastic that circles the mouse wheel.


----------



## cloudshine

This be it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/3720#post_25674685


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> All batches of G403's have rattling scroll wheels.
> There is no such thing as a batch of G403's without the issue, it was never fixed and is always a lottery.
> It's like buying a monitor from Asus.


It is as you stated, a lottery, but there are definitely a number of mice that do not have these issues.

My first hand experience with one of my G403 is there is no rattle, at any step the mousewheel is on I can shake the mouse and it does not rattle. I can use force to move the mousewheel from side to side from it's center position but it is not loose.

The only problem I have is I picked up an additional G403 and it had softer clicks for mouse and sidebuttons. The clicks were literally high pitch and other mouse was very low pitch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Y'all complaining about customer service, but my replacement G403 wireless got shipped out today and I didn't even have to send the old one back.


Hopefully you get one without any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weah*
> 
> Unfortunately I'm receiving a different treatment.. any suggestion?
> Because it appears that someone put me in the second class (I'm having rattle scroll wheel issue).


Same here. In fact I asked about cross shipping and the representative acted like he was clueless to the point I had to explain the concept. Why would I wait 14 business days to receive an mouse that has no guarantee of quality assurance when I can buy one from the website and receive it in a few days or do multiple returns?
In 14 business days I can test and return a lot of mice, wont cost me one extra dollar either.
Edit- Forgot the best part where the rep emphasized average time, so it was 48-72hours to receive confirmation from warranty department and average of 14 business days after receiving my product.


----------



## Neshy414

Received my G403 (1631) and G-Pro (1638) today both are near perfect except for some minor lens rattle on the G403. It's not bad enough to be felt or seen in actual mouse movement but it's there. Other than that pretty much perfect click tension and click sound uniformity.

I REALLY love the mouse wheels on these two, they feel fantastic. I'll definitely need to replace those feet though, they glide okay but feel kinda scratchy.

Yeah pretty happy with those two, luck's on my side for once i suppose. Of course now that i said that both will probably fail within the hour.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> All batches of G403's have rattling scroll wheels.
> There is no such thing as a batch of G403's without the issue, it was never fixed and is always a lottery.
> It's like buying a monitor from Asus.


My copy of the G403 has no rattling scroll wheel. Granted, out of the 3 I bought, this 1 so happens to be the unicorn of all non-rattling G403s









I'm loving this only non-defective copy of a G403 that I own. And that's the thing, it's a wonderful mouse. If only Logitech got their crap together and focused more on their quality control.


----------



## NovaGOD

3 out of 4 with various s/n's had rattle for me, i believe it's still a lottery if you want to buy one. Maybe the problem got fixed but the stores still have first batches so you are not guaranteed you receive a rattle-free mouse, this or it's a design flaw, it can't be fixed completely and it will remain a lottery.

I went back to my DA(and thinking about getting the elite), sensor position on g403 affected my spray on csgo, when i pull down the cursor goes slightly on the left instead of straight vertical line, tested on paint with other mice(da,g900,g pro) and g403 was different the line was always skewed to the left. I don't know if it's the sensor position or my grip that's causing this.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I don't know if it's the sensor position or my grip that's causing this.


Both. I had to get used to G403 after using G303. Swipes were going diagonally for at least 2 hours until I got used to it.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

IMO when it comes to sensor "tilt", you just need to think that the sensor is in line with where the cable enters the mouse, not by the shape of the mouse.

I personally didn't have any issues when swiping but it appears a large minority do.


----------



## FreeElectron

Are there still quality control issues with this mouse? (most importantly : component rattle)


----------



## Hunched

Yes


----------



## the1onewolf

Yes unfortunately :/


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there still quality control issues with this mouse? (most importantly : component rattle)


If where you got it has older batches then yes.

You can always exchange a unit with a loose wheel with Logitech and get a satisfactory product without one.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The problem is that the older batches are still prominent in a lot of retailers.

So yes, luck of the draw.


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The problem is that the older batches are still prominent in a lot of retailers.
> 
> So yes, luck of the draw.


got my 1638, im scared to open it, pray for me guys


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> got my 1638, im scared to open it, pray for me guys


Let us know how it goes










My two 1638's are just fine


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> Let us know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two 1638's are just fine


My 1638 has a mushy right click but the rest is all good.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> My 1638 has a mushy right click but the rest is all good.


Very interesting.

I may have not noticed a difference on mine the first time around, now I gotta take mine out and check


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> If where you got it has older batches then yes.
> 
> You can always exchange a unit with a loose wheel with Logitech and get a satisfactory product without one.


Yeah, also with the lack of QC it may be better to wait the warranty if not purchased at a local store.
You'll either be lucky and get one shipped out or wait 2-5 weeks with the warranty process








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> got my 1638, im scared to open it, pray for me guys


Good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> My 1638 has a mushy right click but the rest is all good.


I like the mushier clicks but I'm only finding them in the 1640's which all have had mousewheel rattle. One of the 1640 had something else loose inside and the mushiest clicks I've seen yet, barely touching the side buttons would click them. Difference was night and day.

Went to exchange again in a different store, found a 1638 and it had double seal on the box where you could see the first one broken. Opened it in store and first thing I checked was for rattle which it didn't have, then I looked at the mouse feet and they were scratched to hell. This shouldn't of been on the shelves.

I'm not trying to be petty with complaints but It's gotten to the point where I am actually disappointed with the QC. I have been a Logitech customer for a very long time and purchased many of their products. At first I just believed it was fault tolerances, now it looks like complete lack of QC. My phone call the other day was a big waste of time, no guarantees on a working replacement and no cross shipping. I did not want to go to multiple stores because I felt I'm taking the chance away from someone getting the mouse. I'm going to call Logitech again and hope for a better response or see if a supervisor understands my problems with waiting 24-48hours for a warranty approval, 15 business days (average time) warranty process, and no guarantee of a replacement without the same issues. If I return the mouse 10times at the local store, they will receive a new shipment before I receive my warranty replacement, and this is why it's absolutely ridiculous for me to wait if they can't assure me a mouse without the same issues.

While I'm unhappy writing posts like this, it's still not as bad as trying half a dozen mice of same model which all feel completely different.


----------



## sjzorilla

yep, no scroll wheel rattle!!

but my m1 and m2 are noticeably mushier than my first unit


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> yep, no scroll wheel rattle!!
> 
> but my m1 and m2 are noticeably mushier than my first unit


That's exactly what I want, what's your S/N?


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> That's exactly what I want, what's your S/N?


1638


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> 1638


What's the one that matters though? The one on the Box or the mouse itself?
Mine on the box: 1634
Mine on the mouse: 1635

My 403 has disparity between LMB and RMB. RMB feels harder to press and is quite loud for some reason and it's a discomfort in-game.


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> yep, no scroll wheel rattle!!
> 
> but my m1 and m2 are noticeably mushier than my first unit


I suggest you to realize a video with middle click sound, M1 & M2 sound, side buttons sound, scroll up and down, right & left scroll wheel movement with the finger, and eventual sensor rattle issue shaking the mouse.
It may help all users to identify all common defects of this mouse.

@CeeSA
I don't know how to fix this squeaky button:
https://vid.me/bqdy

Any suggestion?

Thank you.


----------



## Ryusaki

Posted this code also on the G pro thread just in case someone needs it and didnt saw it on the other thread:

For the people that wana buy one of these mice or any Logitech product from their site here is a code, think it last for 3 days. 30% off: iq2mfzxbu


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Posted this code also on the G pro thread just in case someone needs it and didnt saw it on the other thread:
> 
> For the people that wana buy one of these mice or any Logitech product from their site here is a code, think it last for 3 days. 30% off: iq2mfzxbu


Is it usable infinitely for 3 days? isnt it?


----------



## Ryusaki

I believe it is, cant confirm though.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> I believe it is, cant confirm though.


Fair enough, thank you for sharing, wouldn't have seen it if you hadn't posted here.


----------



## Ryusaki

Cheers enjoy if you make use of it.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

40€ for a spare g403 or 60€ for a wireless version.. decisions, decisions


----------



## Nivity

The codes are personal and for 1 time use btw, you should gotten one in your mail if you subscribe to logitech newsletter.

"coupon can only be used one time" "maximum of three items"


----------



## perrison

You never should go for a wireless version if you play fps games...


----------



## indstri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perrison*
> 
> You never should go for a wireless version if you play fps games...


The G403 and G900 wireless are fine for FPS and used by several pros.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perrison*
> 
> You never should go for a wireless version if you play fps games...


Living in the past ?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perrison*
> 
> You never should go for a wireless version if you play fps games...


Tell me more


----------



## Melan

I play fps games with a wireless mouse. Sue me.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perrison*
> 
> You never should go for a wireless version if you play fps games...


I have both the wired and wireless G403.

Can't tell a difference in latency. Wireless version works as a wired mouse when plugged in too. It's awesome. Played CSGO, TF2, and Overwatch great.


----------



## AnimalK

*Bakground*
Some of you may remember me as one of those who relentlessly asked for g100 shaped mouse with a 3366 sensor in it and I pretty much got what I asked for in the G-PRO.
I used it for several months happily thinking this was it for me. I pretty much stopped reading this forums ever since a I got because I was so content with it.
Before the G-PRO my favorite mouse was the Zowie EC2-A.
I own about 30 or so different mice from the last 4 years.

*Opportunity*
I found the g403 nicely discounted around Black Friday and I couldn't resist buying it.
My compulsive "this is an above average mouse and I must try it" logic kicked in.
I bought it and took it home.

*Today*
The G403 is my favourite mouse ever by far. In my opinion, the shape is a improvement over the EC series and it fits my grip and hand size perfectly. The back of the mouse fills my palm oh so nicely nicely. I love the scroll wheel. The main button clicks are deliciously crisp.
Admittedly my scrollwheel rattles just a tad but I don't care. I'm just so enamored with it.

For those that care:

My serial number starts with 1640
I prefer using it with the 10g weight inside.
I am currently using it on a steelseries Qck Heavy.


----------



## Inotteb

Thanks for feedback. Can you give us your hand size please?


----------



## Nivity

Sadly neither G pro or G 403 is a fit for me, either to small or to big.


----------



## pez

The EC series hump is shift slightly more towards the left to be a bit more ergonomically shaped. However, because the G403 is slightly shorter than the Deahadder and EC1-A, I find that hump to really be what I need for my large hands.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The back hump is the reason I cannot use the G403, its just to bulky in the rear for me to grip, its like im trying to grip a basketball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used mine without the magnets and door and the weight is just perfect low. It feels so much lighter then the G pro due to the much bigger size, also paracord ofc because the stock cords are just horrible.
> It made a BIG different.
> 
> Sadly neither G pro or G 403 is a fit for me, either to small or to big.
> 
> EC2a is fine size wise for example, it does not have the mega huge bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This with 19.5 x 10cm hands


We are the same. lol

EC2-A shape nothing can compare to it.


----------



## hisXLNC

so whats the verdict on the hotline games feet?


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inotteb*
> 
> Thanks for feedback. Can you give us your hand size please?


About 17.5cm


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> *Bakground*
> Some of you may remember me as one of those who relentlessly asked for g100 shaped mouse with a 3366 sensor in it and I pretty much got what I asked for in the G-PRO.
> I used it for several months happily thinking this was it for me. I pretty much stopped reading this forums ever since a I got because I was so content with it.
> Before the G-PRO my favorite mouse was the Zowie EC2-A.
> I own about 30 or so different mice from the last 4 years.
> 
> *Opportunity*
> I found the g403 nicely discounted around Black Friday and I couldn't resist buying it.
> My compulsive "this is an above average mouse and I must try it" logic kicked in.
> I bought it and took it home.
> 
> *Today*
> The G403 is my favourite mouse ever by far. In my opinion, the shape is a improvement over the EC series and it fits my grip and hand size perfectly. *The back of the mouse fills my palm oh so nicely nicely.* I love the scroll wheel. The main button clicks are deliciously crisp.
> Admittedly my scrollwheel rattles just a tad but I don't care. I'm just so enamored with it.
> 
> For those that care:
> 
> My serial number starts with 1640
> I prefer using it with the 10g weight inside.
> I am currently using it on a steelseries Qck Heavy.


Thanks for sharing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> *The back hump is the reason I cannot use the G403*, its just to bulky in the rear for me to grip, its like im trying to grip a basketball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used mine without the magnets and door and the weight is just perfect low. It feels so much lighter then the G pro due to the much bigger size, also paracord ofc because the stock cords are just horrible.
> It made a BIG different.
> 
> Sadly neither G pro or G 403 is a fit for me, either to small or to big.
> 
> EC2a is fine size wise for example, it does not have the mega huge bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This with 19.5 x 10cm hands


This is dejavu echoing from ZA's raised rear hump. Love it or hate it feeling almost. One of the reasons I really liked my ZA12 because it filled my palm.

I got a 403 as a stocking stuffer to my kid and will eventually get to have one in my hand finally and see what the hub bub is all about.


----------



## royalkilla408

I've been playing with my new G403 wireless... its good. I bought it to try it out to compare to my G303. I love my G303 but I wanted something wireless because the wire of the G303 sucks. I don't know about you guys but I can definitely tell the difference from a wired mouse and the wireless. There is lag that I notice when I turn fast while playing Overwatch. This same feeling does not happen when I play with my G303. I tried a different G403 wireless and the same thing so I don't know if I'm going to keep it. I still prefer the G303 shape and weight but I wanted a wireless mouse... ahhh what to do?!?!?!?!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

That's odd. I've never had mine spin out or lose tracking. How far away is the receiver?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I've been playing with my new G403 wireless... its good. I bought it to try it out to compare to my G303. I love my G303 but I wanted something wireless because the wire of the G303 sucks. I don't know about you guys but I can definitely tell the difference from a wired mouse and the wireless. There is lag that I notice when I turn fast while playing Overwatch. This same feeling does not happen when I play with my G303. I tried a different G403 wireless and the same thing so I don't know if I'm going to keep it. I still prefer the G303 shape and weight but I wanted a wireless mouse... ahhh what to do?!?!?!?!


Get your favorite mouse regardless of the wire and get a mouse bungee.


----------



## kevin-L

Has anyone found hyperglides from another mouse that fit and work well with the g403 or do I need to buy another set of hotline games? Somehow mine have worn down already to the point of the plastic ridges dragging.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Has anyone found hyperglides from another mouse that fit and work well with the g403 or do I need to buy another set of hotline games? Somehow mine have worn down already to the point of the plastic ridges dragging.


Im using IE 3.0 hotlines without any problems on my g403







Also you can probably use those tiny circular feet for logitechs office mice.


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Has anyone found hyperglides from another mouse that fit and work well with the g403 or do I need to buy another set of hotline games? Somehow mine have worn down already to the point of the plastic ridges dragging.


lol what ?







I installed my hotlines set the day before yesterday



http://imgur.com/CkzDH


what kind of mousepad did you use ? just curious


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> That's exactly what I want, what's your S/N?


Same here








I've literally tried all the mice I could from local stores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> 1638


Going to look for these in the next few weeks, all the local stores are out of stock. Tried a 1644, iirc, and a 1631, both boxes had double seals where you could see the original seal was broken. One of them didn't even have the mouse weight







. Opened them right in front of employee, he started telling me about the corsair mouse he uses









I need to scan and upload literally almost a dozen receipts I have. Second call with customer support was just as bad as first.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> so whats the verdict on the hotline games feet?


Been using my G403 without issue since installing them. Definitely a better glide than stock feet. I think that Hyperglides are going to edge them out in overall smoothness and glide, but not by much. It might actually boil down to preference. I know I personally loved the added smoothness and glide it added to my DeathAdders previously, but I didn't care how much it added on my Rival 300.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Been using my G403 without issue since installing them. Definitely a better glide than stock feet. I think that Hyperglides are going to edge them out in overall smoothness and glide, but not by much. It might actually boil down to preference. I know I personally loved the added smoothness and glide it added to my DeathAdders previously, but I didn't care how much it added on my Rival 300.


Just received my hotline games feet, it's so nice that you have these alcohol wipe clean things plus the dusting cloth, it's so thoughtful!


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Just received my hotline games feet, it's so nice that you have these alcohol wipe clean things plus the dusting cloth, it's so thoughtful!


Yes. When it comes to value and packaging the Hotline ones blow the hole competition out of the water.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Get your favorite mouse regardless of the wire and get a mouse bungee.


I think you're right. I returned the G403 wireless. I didn't like the big bump in the back after a while. I'm more of a claw grip and the G303 fits good. Might try the G900 and the G Pro too. Thanks.


----------



## b0z0

I have issues gripping the mouse when my hands sweat


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> what kind of mousepad did you use ? just curious


Since I installed the hotlines I've used the mouse on a Reflex Labs pad and a Glorious PC Gaming pad.


----------



## Xicu

Got this mouse a month ago, sadly It has the scroll wheel rattle . S/N 1634. At certain positions of the wheels it doens't rattle tho.

I'm wainting for the hotline mouse feets to arrive so I can open it an hopefully fix it.

I think I still preffer the EC2-A for the shape, it's more confortable for my hand. Unfortunately the Zowie also had problems in the scroll wheel


----------



## zestyy

Having a problem where the wireless adapter for the mouse has started to give me USB power surges. Any idea how to fix?

Edit: Seems one of the pins came off in the USB-Micro USB adapter part. I can still use the USB part in my PC. Will probably just get a standard USB to Micro USB adapter as the mouse itself has no issues so not sure I want to return it.


----------



## Zyther

Mrs is buying me a wired G403 for xmas, Coming from a DeathAdder black edition, is there much i should look out for. Or tweak etc?


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> Mrs is buying me a wired G403 for xmas, Coming from a DeathAdder black edition, is there much i should look out for. Or tweak etc?


the rear of the mouse is much bulkier than the deathadders. Theres less of that prominent slope on the g403 compared to the deathadder, and also less of a hump.


----------



## b0z0

Anyone else have issues with the coating and sweaty hands?


----------



## sercantor

Just recieved my G403 today. No rattle, buttons are perfect. Gotta buy 4-5 of these when they go on a sale again.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> Just recieved my G403 today. No rattle, buttons are perfect. Gotta buy 4-5 of these when they go on a sale again.


What is serial number on box and mouse?
Also, perfect stiff or perfect mushy?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> Just recieved my G403 today. No rattle, buttons are perfect. Gotta buy 4-5 of these when they go on a sale again.


Nice! Out of the 3 I bought, I had to return 2 of them due to severe scroll wheel rattle. Ironically enough, the one I kept was one of the first batches of G403s that were sold in the first few weeks here in the U.S. I dunno what it is with Logitech. If it's not one thing, it's something else. This quality issue was prevalent with the G303 with lens/sensor rattle. Now this. If they could only get their QC issues resolved. smh.


----------



## NovaGOD

Bought a wireless one for 44 euros, it has wheel rattle but not on all steps its certain part that the wheel changes into "rattle mode" which is weird, doesn't bother me at all because im going to use it mostly for casual gaming, the weight is too much for long competitive sessions. Now 4 out of 5 i tried had rattle.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Nice! Out of the 3 I bought, I had to return 2 of them due to severe scroll wheel rattle. Ironically enough, the one I kept was one of the first batches of G403s that were sold in the first few weeks here in the U.S. I dunno what it is with Logitech. If it's not one thing, it's something else. This quality issue was prevalent with the G303 with lens/sensor rattle. Now this. If they could only get their QC issues resolved. smh.


I've been feeling the same way about Logitech.
Nothing beats opening a mouse at customer support center in a store to find the mouse weight missing and mouse feet all scratched up. Of course this is being sold as new, full price, and double seals on box where you could see the original one broken. I mean Logitech, can't you even use a new box to pretend it's new?


----------



## Melan

At least your G403 wasn't opened before, unlike mine. I found it rather annoying that someone "popped the cherry" before me.


----------



## Melan

@qsxcv
Do you know what are those?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Watery Chemical

Is this the wireless G403? My wired does not have this. Maybe something to do with that.


----------



## Melan

Yup, it's wireless.


----------



## microe

They are the ARM Serial Wire Debug (SWD) connections to the microcontroller, assuming the silk screen is correct. You'd connect a debug pod like a Segger J-Link to those for firmware development.


----------



## Watery Chemical

Do you have the mouse wheel assembled covering the top part of the pcb? I'm interested to see if they put any of the wireless stuff in the mouse wheel RGB area. Do you have a picture? Don't bother dissembling it if you have it all together. Want to try a wireless 3366 FK2 with this board once I have finished the wired G403 FK2.


----------



## Melan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Watery Chemical

Ah ok thanks. Looks like there will be some important stuff up there:/


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> @qsxcv
> Do you know what are those?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They look like test points to me.


----------



## weitz1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is that? Comes with new batch?


----------



## sjzorilla

Was sceptical of the 1mm thickness of the skates, but damn, theyre so bloody perfect.


----------



## SEJB

Hyperglides?


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Hyperglides?


tiger gaming


----------



## Some Tech Nub

So uh, I heard you guys like G403s


----------



## Melan

Do you breed them or something?


----------



## kicksome

im debating if i should also get the wireless version for my 403. The cord on this feels like a damn rope not a cord. I dont think the extra weight will worry me, anyone got their 2c on the matter or has done the same?


----------



## Melan

You can just get a paracord. Wireless 403 been working fine for me so far minus the loose wheel and mixed up buttons.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Wireless G403 is also working quite well for me also. Being free from the thick cable of the G403 wired is really nice, and the extra weight has been surprisingly negligible in my experience. I don't really notice the weight when gaming(although my previous daily was a Naos 7000, so a little bit on the weighty side), but I do love the lack of a cable flopping around.

My G403 Wired is absolutely perfect despite being from an early batch. No rattle, great buttons all around.

First G403 Wireless which I picked up from Fry's black friday was good, except for a sticky right click that would stay depressed if spammed too much. Clicks aren't as crisp as my G403 wired, but are still excellent.

Replacement G403 wireless from Logitech came in today, and I'm satisfied with it. No sticky buttons. Right click is a little softer than left click. Mouse wheel is ever so slightly looser than my other G403s, but I have to shake it pretty hard to feel any wobble. There is something rattling inside the mouse though, but I just did a quick gaming session in osu! and all seems well


----------



## SynergyCB

Do you guys think its safer to order a G403 from the Logitech Store to insure you get the latest model on the mouse? or do you still have a chance of getting an older model with some type of rattle?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Wireless G403 is also working quite well for me also. Being free from the thick cable of the G403 wired is really nice, and the extra weight has been surprisingly negligible in my experience. I don't really notice the weight when gaming(although my previous daily was a Naos 7000, so a little bit on the weighty side), but I do love the lack of a cable flopping around.
> 
> My G403 Wired is absolutely perfect despite being from an early batch. No rattle, great buttons all around.
> 
> First G403 Wireless which I picked up from Fry's black friday was good, except for a sticky right click that would stay depressed if spammed too much. Clicks aren't as crisp as my G403 wired, but are still excellent.
> 
> Replacement G403 wireless from Logitech came in today, and I'm satisfied with it. No sticky buttons. Right click is a little softer than left click. Mouse wheel is ever so slightly looser than my other G403s, but I have to shake it pretty hard to feel any wobble. There is something rattling inside the mouse though, but I just did a quick gaming session in osu! and all seems well


My G403 is also from a very old batch with nothing wrong with it. I initially thought the lens was loose because you could hear rattling while holding the wheel and all buttons down but it passed the tape test, not a single pixel moved. I believe the rattle is from the two magnets under the weight door.


----------



## xmr1

Anyone in contact recently with Hyperglides about them making G403 feet? I know they said it was under consideration a while ago but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Melan

Silent so far. Tbh, I've stopped bothering for now since they won't make a sensor ring anyways and hotlines are already out. Idk how to prove them that the sensor ring is necessary and extra cost for already premium skates isn't really a problem.


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Was sceptical of the 1mm thickness of the skates, but damn, theyre so bloody perfect.


is that mouse feet for microsoft intellomouse 1.1?


----------



## xmr1

I've been trying to write it off as a fluke but when it keeps happening it's getting real hard for me to ignore that I actually play better with my stock G403 with scratchy feet and bad cable than I do with my "perfect" G Pro. First world problems







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> I've been trying to write it off as a fluke but when it keeps happening it's getting real hard for me to ignore that I actually play better with my stock G403 with scratchy feet and bad cable than I do with my "perfect" G Pro. First world problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What type of mouse pad are you using? I bet something with more 'control' might be beneficial to you.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What type of mouse pad are you using? I bet something with more 'control' might be beneficial to you.


Glorious Gaming pad. I'm not exactly sure but I think what's happening is the elevated hump of the G403 takes pressure and friction from my hand off the pad and makes it easier to do small/medium adjustments.


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> is that mouse feet for microsoft intellomouse 1.1?


yup


----------



## sercantor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> Was sceptical of the 1mm thickness of the skates, but damn, theyre so bloody perfect.


Did you do any tweaking to get them working? Does it fit nicely?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> Did you do any tweaking to get them working? Does it fit nicely? Are they 0.6mm ?


They are 1mm, he said right in the post you quoted.


----------



## Maximillion




----------



## sercantor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> They are 1mm, he said right in the post you quoted.


Ok, my bad.


----------



## plyr

Mine just arrived,

scroll rattle - check
finger marks on the mouse - check

Edit: No lens rattle.


----------



## gunit2004

Think I'm going to give the G403 a try today. To go wired or wireless, that is the question? I own the G900 and wireless performance is great.

Is the wired edition cable annoying?


----------



## JsBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Think I'm going to give the G403 a try today. To go wired or wireless, that is the question? I own the G900 and wireless performance is great.
> 
> Is the wired edition cable annoying?


Its an alright braid, not the best but not the worst. If you have a mouse bungee it eliminates the problem but I still think rubber cables are superior, especially Zowies.

If you don't want to take the risk and have the money then go for the wireless. It has the same tech as the G900 so the wireless mode should feel the same when gaming.


----------



## plyr

The movement feels a lot better with surface calibration. I also noticed that the scroll only rattles if I shake the mouse.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Its an alright braid, not the best but not the worst. If you have a mouse bungee it eliminates the problem but I still think rubber cables are superior, especially Zowies.
> 
> If you don't want to take the risk and have the money then go for the wireless. It has the same tech as the G900 so the wireless mode should feel the same when gaming.


I ended up just grabbing the Wireless version from Best Buy.

Well damn, color me surprised. The G403 is actually a pretty damn good shape, considering I have been into ambidextrous mice for a while now. It's ergonomic yet is still straight enough that it does not end up feeling like a banana in my hand (ahem Deathadder shape). Rubbery sides feel great.

I wasn't expecting much after trying the G Pro which I ended up hating (horrible egg shaped sides, unpleasant rough coating IMO, crappy buttons).

My copy of the G403 wireless has even button clicks (and they aren't mushy or too clicky, just right). It does have a bit of a loose scroll wheel but only if I shake it hard enough. This is something I don't see effecting me during actual gameplay so I think I will stick with this copy.

Great sensor as always.

I expected the G403 to feel super large in my hand but it actually feels quite nice for finger tip grip.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> I ended up just grabbing the Wireless version from Best Buy.
> 
> Well damn, color me surprised. The G403 is actually a pretty damn good shape, considering I have been into ambidextrous mice for a while now. It's ergonomic yet is still straight enough that it does not end up feeling like a banana in my hand (ahem Deathadder shape). Rubbery sides feel great.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much after trying the G Pro which I ended up hating (horrible egg shaped sides, unpleasant rough coating IMO, crappy buttons).
> 
> My copy of the G403 wireless has even button clicks (and they aren't mushy or too clicky, just right). It does have a bit of a loose scroll wheel but only if I shake it hard enough. This is something I don't see effecting me during actual gameplay so I think I will stick with this copy.
> 
> Great sensor as always.
> 
> I expected the G403 to feel super large in my hand but it actually feels quite nice for finger tip grip.


How did you get a G403 Wireless from Best Buy? I don't think they carry the wireless version.


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterDLai*
> 
> How did you get a G403 Wireless from Best Buy? I don't think they carry the wireless version.


All the best buys around me recently have the wireless version in stock.(northern VA)


----------



## Alya

Me - 2
Trashy cable - 0


----------



## plyr

Get a paracord cable.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> All the best buys around me recently have the wireless version in stock.(northern VA)


I'm in Canada and Best Buy Canada stocks them.


----------



## tunelover

i have a perfect g403 but the shape unfortunately is too big for my 18.5 cm palm. I'll be selling it and buying a fk2 I think


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Get a paracord cable.


Lost my soldering iron and to be quite honest, I'd rather not pay money for a new cable when the cable underneath is fine, underneath it's like a Zowie cable.


----------



## Melan

How can you lose a soldering iron?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> How can you lose a soldering iron?


We moved in February of this year and they moved everything in a single day for whatever reason so things randomly got lost or put in storage, don't ask me man. It's just gone...somewhere...


----------



## Melan

You don't lose a soldering iron. It's a versatile tool which you need for fixing your junk or interrogation. Shame on you. Get a new one asap.

These excuses, damn kids nowadays.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> interrogation.


Time to interrogate my father about what happened to the iron then...


----------



## noibat2

Hello guys, atm i'm using a 5 years old DA , so the g403 have a similiar shape right? One thing I like in DA is that i can rest my ring and middle finger together on M2(Claw Grip), thats possible with g403? How is g403 comparable with Elite(components)? Sorry for my english. Thank u all!


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> so the g403 have a similiar shape right?


Not really, they feel very different to me. The G403 lacks the flare at the tip of the mouse on the right side. This flare on the Deathadder cups your ring finger and provides more grip than I ever thought it did. it makes gripping and lifting the mouse harder on the G403. The left side near the thumb buttons on the G403 isn't recessed nearly as much as the Deathadder which again means lifting is harder. The hump at the back of the G403 where your knuckles rest is very tall which means when you use your fingers to pull the mouse into your palm for small corrections it will hit your palm and severely limit movement. The hump on the Deathadder is flatter and avoids this.

I continue to dislike Logitech's recent shape decisions. (GPRO, G403, G303)


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I continue to dislike Logitech's recent shape decisions. (GPRO, G403, G303)


I agree with you on the G303 and Logi Pro, but I'm actually rather content with the G403, the hump is a little high so if I try to palm grip it with my baby hands, it causes minor discomfort, but otherwise I can hold it just fine.


----------



## Melan

My ring finger and pinky tend to hurt if I try to deathgrip it sometimes. Changing the angle of the grip fixes it a little (putting palm more to the left). Good thing that I tried both G Pro and G403 at CEE2016 because G Pro is less comfortable, even though I can get used to it within 2-3 days.


----------



## Alya

Speaking of putting your palm further left, I usually place my palm right on the hump, if it's a little bit left then it causes the cursor to move down and right or up and left, due to sensor alignment and what not.


----------



## Melan

Yeah that was an issue back when I just switched to G403 from G303. Now it's not an issue since I got the control over this.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah, once you work around the hump on the mouse, it's pretty great.


----------



## Melan

It's the thing you'll have to get used to if you used ambidextrous (at least in my case) mouse. At 40cm sensitivity, normal horizontal swipes were going to far up and down it was almost a reason to ditch the wireless freedom lol.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It's the thing you'll have to get used to if you used ambidextrous (at least in my case) mouse. At 40cm sensitivity, normal horizontal swipes were going to far up and down it was almost a reason to ditch the wireless freedom lol.


I've used both pretty frequently so I never had troubles adapting to the G403, it felt right at home actually, just like the EC2-A except a little larger because the EC2-A is literally baby. I also play with 50cm/360 in every game...Overwatch included, don't ask me how I aim at that low of a sensitivity on a game that fast paced, I just do.

I actually had a relatively difficult time adjusting to the Kinzu's sensor position because it's super low (like beneath my palm low.)


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Here I am, a former 10cm/360 user now playing at 20cm/360 in pretty much every FPS game. Hyper sensitive lol. Works for me - there's only so much you can do when you've been playing with your wrist only since the beginning of time.

I guess it's why I never really noticed any sort of up/down shifting due to the sensor "angle". Maybe having that arm movement with the low sens requires some adjustment.


----------



## noibat2

Saddly, i bought the g403 because it was 30$ cheaper than deathadder elite here... and I'm using a 5 years old 3.5g Deathadder, so i'm really afraid I'll not like the G403


----------



## Melan

Nothing to afraid there. if it doesnt fit - return it.


----------



## noibat2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Nothing to afraid there. if it doesnt fit - return it.


That's a problem, here to return a product u need wait +- 30 days to get your money back.


----------



## rivage

Alright so I just got a new G403 (it's my 2nd one, first one was a 1634 on the box & a 1635 on the mouse) and AGAIN it's a 1634 on the box and a 1635 on the mouse I was like "DAMN not this again!" (not sure which one matters though) & I gotta say RMB/LMB disparity (with RMB being partiularly LOUD and stiff) I had on the first one isn't there anymore I have slight scrollwheel rattle but it's manageable and no lense rattle. I think I'm blessed by the Seven guys.

I also bought the Hotline feet cuz you know. DAT GLIDE th0.


----------



## plyr

Any doable mod on the mousewheel to make the click less stiff?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Alright so I just got a new G403 (it's my 2nd one, first one was a 1634 on the box & a 1635 on the mouse) and AGAIN it's a 1634 on the box and a 1635 on the mouse I was like "DAMN not this again!" (not sure which one matters though) & I gotta say RMB/LMB disparity (with RMB being partiularly LOUD and stiff) I had on the first one isn't there anymore I have slight scrollwheel rattle but it's manageable and no lense rattle. I think I'm blessed by the Seven guys.
> 
> I also bought the Hotline feet cuz you know. DAT GLIDE th0.


I just noticed a thin plastic film on my Hotline G403 feet, is it meant to be removed or leave it on the feet? if anyone knows!


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> I just noticed a thin plastic film on my Hotline G403 feet, is it meant to be removed or leave it on the feet? if anyone knows!


Remove it.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Remove it.


Thank you! I needed that clarification.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Hey guys! I just accidentally killed my Roccat KPM and I am interested in the 403. I have a very odd shaped hand though.... 18 cm long and 10.5 cm wide and I palm grip. Do you think the 403 is a good choice for me? They had one on display at my local Best Buy and I was able to try it and it felt good but you never know until you actually give it a shot. It just seems like lots of mice out there feel fine but then end up not fitting my hand well after playing with them for a while.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Just picked up a wireless G403 with s/n 1641 on the box. Probably the best G403 I've found so far. M1/M2 are almost even, and very tactile. Side buttons are very tactile and clicky. Mouse wheel doesn't shift side-side or rattle. Very little rattle when shaking the mouse.

S/N says 1630 inside the mouse though, but the box was new and only had one layer of seals on it.

Very happy


----------



## Marin

Huh, never knew there were issues with the G403. Mines been fine.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I just ordered the wired one from Amazon and it's prefect. Serial is 1642. Best mouse I have used to date!


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Finally took some pics of how to fix the scroll wheel:
> 
> Now this step is not necessary. The steps above solve the annoying shifting back and forth of the wheel when in use. This step solves the wheel rattling when scrolling up and when you shake the mouse vigorously. Take the top shell and some thin double sided tape. Put a small piece of foam across where I marked with the green. I used a 2mm thin piece of open cell foam that I cut out from foam packaging
> 
> Now assemble it all back together


Just posting to thank Soo8 for the last tip for fixing the wheel noise when scrolling up. Now I have a perfectly flawless G403 except for the fact that it has some scuffs after falling from my bed on hardwood floor


----------



## shoto1699

Anyone have a mouse pad recommendation for this mouse? I have the Artisan Hayate Otsu but it doesn't glide smoothly with the g403 :/ Wish the hyperglides would come out already then I'd prob have a better time like I did with my za12 hyperglides.


----------



## Neshy414

If you are happy with your mousepad otherwise, throw some Hotline mouse feet on the mouse.


----------



## shoto1699

I'm a bit hesistant on the hotline feet. I'd probably rather wait for hyperglides and just get a new mousepad to fix the issue. I've tried washing my mousepad but half of it feels rough on the glide and the other half is smooth as day..


----------



## Neshy414

Ah i see, well then i'd recommend a Steelseries Qck Heavy or Zowie G-SR, my G403 did glide pretty well on those with stock feet. Qck is a slightly faster mousepad than the G-SR in my opinion, but i'd class both in the "control" range regardless.

Those and the new G-SR+ are the only ones i've used this mouse on and had basically no complaints in terms of glide, but i'll swap the feet with Hotlines anyway as mine were kinda uneven.


----------



## rivage

Other recommandations anyone for mousepads? Currently using G403 on Goliathus Speed and dunno if it's actually any good...


----------



## killeraxemannic

I have the G403 and I love my PC Master race pad. Great control and texture. I have the Goliathus Speed and the QCK as well and I much prefer the PC master race pad. It also comes in tons of sizes. I have the largest one that fits almost my entire desk


----------



## gunit2004

I was just experimenting last night and used the G403 on the bare desktop of my Ikea Galant desktop (caliabrated in LGS) and was getting headshots for days on Overwatch.

No mousepad master race?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoto1699*
> 
> Anyone have a mouse pad recommendation for this mouse? I have the Artisan Hayate Otsu but it doesn't glide smoothly with the g403 :/ Wish the hyperglides would come out already then I'd prob have a better time like I did with my za12 hyperglides.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoto1699*
> 
> I'm a bit hesistant on the hotline feet. I'd probably rather wait for hyperglides and just get a new mousepad to fix the issue. I've tried washing my mousepad but half of it feels rough on the glide and the other half is smooth as day..


The G403 and G Pro feet to boot are pretty...'trash'. And that's being nice. I've yet to come across a mouse with worse feet. The G900 were better than the G403 and G Pro, but yes...Hotline gaming feet or workaround Hyperglides are your best bet. I wouldn't change your mousepad unless something is just inherently wrong with it. I'm using a QcK+ with no issues. As a reference, the DA: Elite glides perfectly on it compared to the stock feet from the G403 and G Pro. Hotline gaming feet are nice feet....~95% of the performance/glide as the Hyperglides.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Not so sure what you guys are on about with the feet on the 403..... I have the G900 and just got the 403 and I don't really notice any difference in glide between the two. I am using a PC Gaming Master Race mousepad. Maybe there would be a difference on another pad.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> I was just experimenting last night and used the G403 on the bare desktop of my Ikea Galant desktop (caliabrated in LGS) and was getting headshots for days on Overwatch.
> 
> No mousepad master race?


Nothing wrong with that just seems like you like a hard mousepad. Take a look at the Steelseries 6HD. It's my favorite hard pad and lasts forever. I used one for about 5 years with no visible wear. Just have to clean it with alcohol once every couple months.


----------



## pez

The G900 was great as far as glide, but the feet from the G403 and G Pro just weren't the smoothest. A bud of mine at work uses the PCGMR pad and has said it's less than stellar as far as 'performance' goes. Could be to do with the (apparently) varying QC issues this and G Pro seem to have.


----------



## MasterBash

Am I the only one in the world who thinks the G403 glides better than the G900 (alteast on my G640)? Maybe its just the extra weight from the G900 that makes it feel that way.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Am I the only one in the world who thinks the G403 glides better than the G900 (alteast on my G640)? Maybe its just the extra weight from the G900 that makes it feel that way.


I have both. I have the wired version of the G403 and at 87g it does glide better than my G900 at 107g. Granted, their both good mice in my arsenal, I prefer the lighter of the two. Not only does my G403 glide well but it's so much easier to flick for insane flickshots than my G900.


----------



## rivage

I debraided my G403 & it feels a lot better wow. Kinda considering getting paracord though.

I have another question coming from a long time DA User since I've always been setting my stuff and uninstall Razer Synapse right afterwards,

Is it better to do the same with Logitech's software aswell? Like use onboard memory system and uninstall LGS?


----------



## Melan

Whatever you want. LGS didn't mess with either of my mice and not having it installed didn't bring any benefits. YMMV.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Ok so I just compared my G403 and my G900 side by side on my PC gaming master race pad. First thing I want to note is that the G403 and the G900 appear to have the exact same material as the feet so one is really not better than the other. Second the G900 does not glide as smooth as the G403. This is most likely due to the fact that the G900 has way more mouse foot surface area than the 403. The 900 has pads at the front, middle, center and back where as the 403 has only a thin strip at the front and back and a tiny ring around the sensor. They most likely had to do this on the G900 due to the weight pushing the feet down into the pad. They could get away with less surface area on the 403 because it's lighter. So overall IMHO the G403 glides better than the G900.


----------



## Zhuni

Wow that g900 feet config. Lunchtime drinking is bad!


----------



## Kessz

Is the 403 the same size as the mx518-g400? I'm looking to replace my g400 but everyone online seems to say this mouse is too big for 18cm hands. I have 18cm hands and the g400 fits perfectly for palm grip, so I'm just wondering if the 403 is much bigger.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kessz*
> 
> Is the 403 the same size as the mx518-g400? I'm looking to replace my g400 but everyone online seems to say this mouse is too big for 18cm hands. I have 18cm hands and the g400 fits perfectly for palm grip, so I'm just wondering if the 403 is much bigger.


It is a tad bigger, think G500 size. For palm grip you will be fine. It was a little too big for me but I use an odd grip that is sorta claw but without the bent fingers. The G Pro ended up being perfect for me but I think you will like the G403 if you are a palm gripper. My hands are the same size as yours and the G403 felt very good when palm gripping it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

The G403 is actually smaller than the G400 by a tad. It feels smaller in my hand too. I have both so pics!!!!


----------



## Zhuni

If anyone is in the UK DO NOT order direct from Logitech. I just got sent a 1632 complete with rattle scroll. Waste of time! Have gone amazon route


----------



## thompax

Finally got my replacement.. and its a 1632 modell.. even bigger scroll rattle then the previus one..


----------



## Zhuni

Don't worry I'm on my 4th 403 hopefully the 5th will be the one!


----------



## NovaGOD

Just got a replacement as well, 1642 s/n on box and mouse, pretty much perfect, no scroll rattle at all steps and good buttons.


----------



## noibat2

So i got a 1635, there's no scroll rattle, but when a push down the left click and release, the mouse kinda shake?
Anyone got this problem?


----------



## thompax

Do you have to send your mices back?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Do you have to send your mices back?


AFAIK you don't have to if you bought it from logitech web shop.


----------



## Infection11

GOT MY G403 TODAY
s/n start on 1633lz
any one know if this s/n have problem?> i think the mouse have rattle on the mousewheel little bit


----------



## xSociety

So, has there been any good mouse feet made for this mouse yet?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> So, has there been any good mouse feet made for this mouse yet?


Hotline Games (0.6mm) are the only decent ones afaik.

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G403-Mouse-Feet-/122198866217?var=&hash=item1c739eb929:m:mIKc2pyCTwQEDJrOqJh6UKA


----------



## Kessz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> It is a tad bigger, think G500 size. For palm grip you will be fine. It was a little too big for me but I use an odd grip that is sorta claw but without the bent fingers. The G Pro ended up being perfect for me but I think you will like the G403 if you are a palm gripper. My hands are the same size as yours and the G403 felt very good when palm gripping it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> The G403 is actually smaller than the G400 by a tad. It feels smaller in my hand too. I have both so pics!!!!


Thanks guys, im going to grab one today!


----------



## Zhuni

If its just a touch of up and down rattle they all seem to have it. If its a clunky side to side rattle you can actually feel in game that's 1632 and below usually.


----------



## noibat2

So, no one with the problem on left click ? When i hold and release the button, rattles all the shell. Sadly, this mouse doenst have scroll or lens rattle, but have this annoying problem on left click


----------



## audax

1631 and 1633 both with rattle. Anyone actually open this thing up and see if there's a DIY fix for the wheel? I'm not opposed to doing it to either of them.

edit: Just saw this posted: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2270#post_25536669

Anyone else do it?

Edit #2 - I followed all the steps. Made sure to save my mouse feet (I ordered hotline games feet as backup).

Worked perfectly! 2 thin strips of scotch tape that I cut to cover just the needed area. Took maybe 15 minutes - the hardest part was putting the wheel PCB back because I have big fingers and those screws are SO TINY.

I did this on the one I RMAd since Logitech sent me the 1633 and it had the rattle problem as well. I figured since I already RMAd the 1631 and they didn't ask for it back it'd be OK for me!


----------



## Melan

I did. Swapped M1/M2 buttons to D2FC-F-K, fixed horizontal wheel movement and vertical above the M3 switch.


----------



## killeraxemannic

If anyone was wondering I ordered mine directly from Amazon, Its a 1642 and it's flawless. No rattle, tight scroll and no clicking issues.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> So, has there been any good mouse feet made for this mouse yet?


Just get Hyperglides (model : MX - 2 / G1 - for Logitech G1 / MX 300) and apply all 8 of them. There's nothing better than that imo.

And when you change the feet get a paracord cable (if you use the wired version) and get rid of the magnets. Then you got a very good 84g mouse.


----------



## Zhuni

Tarinth good call on that foot config.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Tarinth good call on that foot config.


thx, i use the same feet on my G900:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infection11*
> 
> and now , all of you guys play with the driver on\off ? or is better not to install the driver at all?


Doesn't matter. I have it installed but closed and removed from autostart. I only open it when i want to change something, afterwards i close it again.


----------



## Zhuni

Nice! Will go that route!


----------



## Zhuni

Just got a 1635 from amazon. ...spoke too soon....its got double click issues on left click. LOL 6th time! come on baby!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Just got a 1635 from amazon. ...spoke too soon....its got double click issues on left click. LOL 6th time! come on baby!


Did you order directly from Amazon or from a 3rd party? Mine was directly from Amazon and was 1642 ordered December 16, 2016


----------



## Quesoblanco

I need to see what mine is. I ordered my first one from a 3rd party and the scroll wheel was loose. It would also click randomly while using the wheel lol. The sides also felt different. I returned it and ordered directly through Amazon LLC and my new g403 is beast. Palm grip feels great!


----------



## Infection11

best mouse i ever play with. sensor is so good!
i will ask for change my mouse beacuse he have little bit rattle 1633 s/n..
and now , all of you guys play with the driver on\off ? or is better not to install the driver at all?


----------



## waylo88

I ordered one of these (wireless) from Frys back during Black Friday when they were $35. Just received it today, says it's a 1636. Seems fine. Does this model have issues I should worry about?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Just get Hyperglides (model : MX - 2 / G1 - for Logitech G1 / MX 300) and apply all 8 of them. There's nothing better than that imo.
> 
> And when you change the feet get a paracord cable (if you use the wired version) and get rid of the magnets. Then you got a very good 84g mouse.


Hows the glide with this mouse feet configuration? never though of this lol


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Did you order directly from Amazon or from a 3rd party? Mine was directly from Amazon and was 1642 ordered December 16, 2016


UK direct from amazon. But I'm just giving up now. My next mouse from logitech would be number 11. All defective. I'm done with them for now. They basically make crap now. Nice if you can get a good sample but I just don't want to waste any time on it. I've wasted enough already.


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> UK direct from amazon. But I'm just giving up now. My next mouse from logitech would be number 11. All defective. I'm done with them for now. They basically make crap now. Nice if you can get a good sample but I just don't want to waste any time on it. I've wasted enough already.


You may try to register & contact logitech support, attaching all 11 invoices to demonstrate the inefficiency of amazon uk...


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weah*
> 
> You may try to register & contact logitech support, attaching all 11 invoices to demonstrate the inefficiency of amazon uk...


Most were actually through Logitech. I just thought I'd have better luck with amazon. Its fine though. I just wanted a decent sample but I got other mice here that are great.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> UK direct from amazon. But I'm just giving up now. My next mouse from logitech would be number 11. All defective. I'm done with them for now. They basically make crap now. Nice if you can get a good sample but I just don't want to waste any time on it. I've wasted enough already.


Yeah that's crap I would be done too. No excuse for that. Sort of like me and Msi boards. I have had a ton of them fail on me.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Yeah that's crap I would be done too. No excuse for that. Sort of like me and Msi boards. I have had a ton of them fail on me.


I don't doubt there's loads of good samples out there but I guess there's a time to cut losses. I kept thinking the next one will be fine.....the next one will be fine....this is over 2 models by the way. The pro and the 403. Both great mice. But just got annoyed at both my bad luck with the QC and Logitech service/


----------



## noibat2

The sensor is alright?


----------



## Maximillion

I'm also one of the guys that _finally_ got their $35 wireless version from Fry's recently. 1636 model, no major issues out of the box other than minor wheel rattle (oh, and the mediocre feet). This is the best (most comfortable) shape out of Logi's 3366 lineup for me (so there's that). Haven't actually played w/ it much, but while I'm not blown out of the water I'm glad I hopped on the deal when I did. This was more of a fun purchase for me as I'm quite content with my paracord'd Pro S/Revel. Ever other ergo mouse I've used was a fail so at least I've got a usable one now.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yep, the $35 wireless G403 from Fry's is probably the best deal I've gotten this year. Well, maybe you could count it as 2 since I had to get mine RMA'd by logitech. Now I have one which has minor defects and one which is flawless.

Very lovely wireless mice. Reasonable weight, great performance, good shape. I pretty much have G403s on all my computers. Desktop get the wired one which I bought a couple months ago, and laptops get the wireless ones.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yep, the $35 wireless G403 from Fry's is probably the best deal I've gotten this year. Well, maybe you could count it as 2 since I had to get mine RMA'd by logitech. Now I have one which has minor defects and one which is flawless.
> 
> Very lovely wireless mice. Reasonable weight, great performance, good shape. I pretty much have G403s on all my computers. Desktop get the wired one which I bought a couple months ago, and laptops get the wireless ones.


How'd you go about getting it RMA'd? I just got mine from Frys today, and I initially thought it was all good, but the scroll is kind of loose and and easily pushed left and right. It feels strange.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yep, the $35 wireless G403 from Fry's is probably the best deal I've gotten this year.


*UNBELIVEBLE*

Imagine getting a wireless model for less than buying any typical wired Yum-Cha model off Flebay







.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> How'd you go about getting it RMA'd? I just got mine from Frys today, and I initially thought it was all good, but the scroll is kind of loose and and easily pushed left and right. It feels strange.


If you have a Fry's near you, they let you do equivalent exchanges. I got a 1641 which is perfect.

You can also get a RMA fro Logitech by sending them a support ticket from their support site.

It's a bit complex but I have one 1641 which is perfect and one 1636 that has a shifty scroll wheel and buttons which aren't as even or crisp as my 1641.


----------



## mitavreb

These logitech mice are completely random. You will definitely get one with an issue regardless of what batch it came from.

I got lucky with mine, bought from bestbuy online during Black Friday. No scroll wheel rattle, no light m1 and m2 buttons, and side buttons are better than my ec1-a. Only a minor issue with the m1 being extremely louder than m2. And yes the cable is TERRIBLE. It's heavy, thick, and I could feel it dragging on the mouse pad.

EDIT: S/N is 1638 both in the mouse and box.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Eh, cable isn't the greatest but I guess I'm not particularly picky. Don't feel too much difference between my G403 wired and my Naos 7000, both of which perform fine for me without a mouse bungee.

The cable on my old G500s though - that we can talk about.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Just get Hyperglides (model : MX - 2 / G1 - for Logitech G1 / MX 300) and apply all 8 of them. There's nothing better than that imo.
> 
> And when you change the feet get a paracord cable (if you use the wired version) and get rid of the magnets. Then you got a very good 84g mouse.


Where can i buy these feet?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Hows the glide with this mouse feet configuration? never though of this lol


The glide is hyper ofc. :^)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Where can i buy these feet?


http://www.hyperglide.net/


----------



## j0hn

I purchased a g403 wired locally, I even got it opened up in the store and I thought everything felt fine, no rattle when shaking the mouse side to side but I realised when I got home that if I shake it up and down there is rattle. Havn't really read much of this thread, is this the problem others had too or did yours rattle in either direction? Was going to replace the cable but not sure whether or not to return it instead


----------



## Infection11

best mouse i ever play with. sensor is so good! i will ask for change my mouse beacuse he have little bit rattle 1633 s/n.. and now , all of you guys play with the driver on\off ? or is better not to install the driver at all?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> I purchased a g403 wired locally, I even got it opened up in the store and I thought everything felt fine, no rattle when shaking the mouse side to side but I realised when I got home that if I shake it up and down there is rattle. Havn't really read much of this thread, is this the problem others had too or did yours rattle in either direction? Was going to replace the cable but not sure whether or not to return it instead


Place some tape over the sensor and shake the mouse while holding mouse1 in paint to check for any lens rattle.

I have a couple of G403s that rattle lightly when shaken, but performance is still top notch.


----------



## j0hn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Place some tape over the sensor and shake the mouse while holding mouse1 in paint to check for any lens rattle.
> 
> I have a couple of G403s that rattle lightly when shaken, but performance is still top notch.


There's no lens rattle. It's something in the front, if I had to guess it would be the wheel holder thingy, but again, only rattles when shaking it up and down


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> The glide is hyper ofc. :^)


Middle feet around the sensor is a dust magnet for me but i think a logitech rep said something about "to ensure sensor stability" when asked why it is there, not sure about that though. Did you perceive any disadvantages with the center feet removed? I'm worried it will make contact with the mousepad if i remove it when i pulldown on csgo.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> There's no lens rattle. It's something in the front, if I had to guess it would be the wheel holder thingy, but again, only rattles when shaking it up and down


Possibly the stress relief of the cable. That was the very slight rattle in mine. Try pulling the cable tight and holding it behind the scroll wheel, then give it a shake and listen.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Middle feet around the sensor is a dust magnet for me but i think a logitech rep said something about "to ensure sensor stability" when asked why it is there, not sure about that though. Did you perceive any disadvantages with the center feet removed? I'm worried it will make contact with the mousepad if i remove it when i pulldown on csgo.


If you have a really thick, soft pad and apply a lot of pressure the DPI value may change slightly more without the sensor ring while the mouse gets pressed down. But neither with my G403 nor with my G900 i experienced problems and i didn't hear about anyone else having problems...


----------



## guywithtwohands

Just bought one from Amazon.de and got it today.

Scroll wheel rattle.
S/N: 1634xxxxxxxx

The mouse seems excellent, but I think this is unacceptable for a mouse at this price.

Has anyone had success with Amazon and getting replacements for this problem?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> If you have a really thick, soft pad and apply a lot of pressure the DPI value may change slightly more without the sensor ring while the mouse gets pressed down. But neither with my G403 nor with my G900 i experienced problems and i didn't hear about anyone else having problems...


I mainly rotate between qck heavy, artisan zero xsoft, g-sr+, i'll copy your configuration with hyperglides and i'll keep the sensor ring just to be sure, i just have to clean it with a qtip almost everyday.









Hotlines wore out in less than a month again and the glide changed a lot, cant reccomend then anymore even against stock feet.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I mainly rotate between qck heavy, artisan zero xsoft, g-sr+, i'll copy your configuration with hyperglides and i'll keep the sensor ring just to be sure, i just have to clean it with a qtip almost everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotlines wore out in less than a month again and the glide changed a lot, cant reccomend then anymore even against stock feet.


Since the hyperglides are thicker than the stock feet the ring does nothing, since it doesn't have contact with the pad... If you apply pressure the ring will get contact and your glide will suffer.
But sure, go for it - you can still get rid of the ring if the mentioned thing is bothering you!


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Just bought one from Amazon.de and got it today.
> 
> Scroll wheel rattle.
> S/N: 1634xxxxxxxx
> 
> The mouse seems excellent, but I think this is unacceptable for a mouse at this price.
> 
> Has anyone had success with Amazon and getting replacements for this problem?


You're likely just to get another 1634. try from somewhere else if you can


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> If you have a Fry's near you, they let you do equivalent exchanges. I got a 1641 which is perfect.
> 
> You can also get a RMA fro Logitech by sending them a support ticket from their support site.
> 
> It's a bit complex but I have one 1641 which is perfect and one 1636 that has a shifty scroll wheel and buttons which aren't as even or crisp as my 1641.


No Frys locally, so I submitted a ticket. I clearly stated the scroll wheel rattles and is loose allowing it to shift left and right. They responded asking if I tried changing the batteries or if it has the same problem when used on a different device...


----------



## legcramp

Wait, I have a wireless version which is awesome btw. But when you guys say "rattle", is a non-defective mouse not suppose to make any noise at all when shaking it up and down? Because mine makes a rattle if I shake it up and down. Serial number is 1636. I do have a Fry's locally though but I don't see in any situation during gameplay would this rattle be an issue.


----------



## Zhuni

All the ones I've had rattle like that. But it was the early ones that had a side to side clunk rattle that you could actually feel in game. That was the problem.


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> All the ones I've had rattle like that. But it was the early ones that had a side to side clunk rattle that you could actually feel in game. That was the problem.


Awesome thanks.


----------



## rivage

Finally my G403 is now usable! Hotline Games feet + paracord. Lovin' it so far!

ty for everything @CeeSA


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Finally my G403 is now usable! Hotline Games feet + paracord. Lovin' it so far!
> 
> ty for everything @CeeSA


Do you have a link to where I can order a paracord cable?


----------



## Klopfer

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfbPWpfD7AV10KKxSn6eG6vix2D7fr7zYtIkUqQPqjlTnBAKg/viewform?c=0&w=1&pageId=118125042007628864474


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> You're likely just to get another 1634. try from somewhere else if you can


Yeah, that's what I'm slightly worried about... And from reading this thread, it appears that I might've actually gotten lucky seeing as the "only" issue with mine is the scroll wheel. All the buttons seem to be working and clicking as intended. I'm actually considering just keeping it and trying the fix posted here a few weeks ago. I'm not particularly interested in sending it in with the possibility of receiving an even worse model.

I suppose I could try filing a warranty claim with Logitech directly, though?


----------



## waylo88

My wireless G403 was working fine (aside from the janky scroll wheel) since I received it the other day. Just this afternoon though, I left my desk for a few hours and when I came back, the mouse now skips all over the place. I tried plugging the wireless receiver into a different USB port, I made sure the sensor didn't have anything blocking it, and I reinstalled the Logitech software. Absolutely nothing fixed it. My mouse just now jitters/skips all over the place. Literally is unusable. The only thing that fixes it is if I plug it in with the included USB cable.

Anyone have any clue what the hell is going on?


----------



## waylo88

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Melan

Is the wireless receiver intact?


----------



## waylo88

What do you mean by intact? It's plugged in and functioning. I've tried it in multiple USB ports, they all do the same thing. It's as if the mouse decides to stop tracking every 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Melan

I mean the black nub part of it is not supposed to be loose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I usually use my mouse with it plugged into the wire. However, today my bf was going to use it in wireless mode. The USB adapter nub at the end seems to be getting loose already. Windows kept having connect and disconnect notifications. I tried it directly in a USB port on my pc, still had the problem. I also had the same problem if I moved it to my bf computer. I contacted for support from Logitech. It is a shame that this would happen after just 5 months of ownership.


For reference.


----------



## waylo88

Nah, it's not loose at all.


----------



## gunit2004

How easy of a fix is the side to side scroll wheel rattle? I am starting to feel it while playing which is a problem.

The mouse buttons are great on it though and I am afraid of getting a replacement with crappy mouse buttons.

Not sure what I should do... hmmm.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> How easy of a fix is the side to side scroll wheel rattle?


As easy as putting 2-3 layers of small pieces of electrical tape near the scroll wheel.


----------



## Zyther

Just got given a g403 wired








Serial starts with 1633. Doesn't seem to have a scroll wheel rattle. Haven't used the mouse yet. What known issues should I look out for and how to test for sensor rattle?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> Just got given a g403 wired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial starts with 1633. Doesn't seem to have a scroll wheel rattle. Haven't used the mouse yet. What known issues should I look out for and how to test for sensor rattle?


Open paint.exe, set mouse to max CPI, tape the sensor hole (poke it a little to make sure it tracks) and shake the mouse while holding lmb.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> As easy as putting 2-3 layers of small pieces of electrical tape near the scroll wheel.


It will definitely require opening up of the mouse though, right?


----------



## Melan

Yerp.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Infection11

best mouse i ever play with. sensor is so good! i will ask for change my mouse beacuse he have little bit rattle 1633 s/n.. and now , all of you guys play with the driver on\off ? or is better not to install the driver at all?


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Some Tech Nub

As far as we know, serial number does not really mean anything. There are a good amount of flawless G403s out there. There are also a lot of sub-par ones.

We simply report the serial number of our mice to see if there's any correlation between serial and quality control.


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> As far as we know, serial number does not really mean anything. There are a good amount of flawless G403s out there. There are also a lot of sub-par ones.
> 
> We simply report the serial number of our mice to see if there's any correlation between serial and quality control.


After reading the comments here it looks like these issues are more widespread with serial numbers 163x than serial number 164x.
I understand they can't dump all mice with that range, but the fact that consistent numbers of defective models are still sold today proves how much lack of communication there is with their main third-party stores. And this should be a serious company..


----------



## j0hn

Decided to open mine up instead of returning it, turns out it's just the seemingly useless plastic thingy around the scroll wheel causing the rattle in my case, so I just removed it after changing the cable. Feels like the new logitech mice are over-engineered without much added bonus


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> Decided to open mine up instead of returning it, turns out it's just the seemingly useless plastic thingy around the scroll wheel causing the rattle in my case, so I just removed it after changing the cable. Feels like the new logitech mice are *over-engineered* without much added bonus


If they were over-engineered they wouldn't have had the rattle in the first place.


----------



## overpass

Yerp. I got one with 163x, with the dreaded rattle. And the rgb setting doesn't stick after waking up or restart. don't care for pretty lights but when they are faulty pretty lights then another thing to worry about. and then i notice the bump that is a little to high, the side buttons hollow click. sigh, in you go, back to the store.


----------



## Cyph3r

I got a wireless G403, SN 1630 on the mouse, SN1635 on the box and mine is flawless. No scroll wheel rattle or sensor rattle. And the LMB/RMB clicks are uniform and crisp.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I got a wireless G403, SN 1630 on the mouse, SN1635 on the box and mine is flawless. No scroll wheel rattle or sensor rattle. And the LMB/RMB clicks are uniform and crisp.


The God Tier Mouse


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I got a wireless G403, SN 1630 on the mouse, SN1635 on the box and mine is flawless. No scroll wheel rattle or sensor rattle. And the LMB/RMB clicks are uniform and crisp.


Your mouse shouldn't be a lottery win!
Logitech became bad!


----------



## Hunched

Remember when a Logitech employee said in September the rattling scroll wheel was no longer an issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We discovered shortly after shipping a small number of G403s that some of them had a loose scroll wheel. We immediately stopped shipping and implemented a fix for the issue.


Good times, dank lies.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SynergyCB

I want to order another G403, but I really don't want to return another mouse with some sort of rattle again. Just got a Amazon gift card for Christmas and I'm thinking of buying another G403. We'll see, if my next G403 has bad scrollwheel/lens rattle, I'm just going to give up on the G403 and stick with my G Pro lol.

Quick question: Does anyone have a 164x model that has bad rattle? I was looking back a few pages on this thread and it seems that a lot of the 164x models have little to no problems.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

1641 wireless, flawless.

Friend has a 1641 wireless with minor scroll shifting from left to right.


----------



## jopy

no issue found on my sn1637


----------



## killeraxemannic

Arx is a phone application
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> I want to order another G403, but I really don't want to return another mouse with some sort of rattle again. Just got a Amazon gift card for Christmas and I'm thinking of buying another G403. We'll see, if my next G403 has bad scrollwheel/lens rattle, I'm just going to give up on the G403 and stick with my G Pro lol.
> 
> Quick question: Does anyone have a 164x model that has bad rattle? I was looking back a few pages on this thread and it seems that a lot of the 164x models have little to no problems.


I ordered my wired one shipped and sold by Amazon and got 1642 ordered December 16, 2016. It is perfect with no issues. I would assume that if you order directly from Amazon USA you should get a newer one. There was a guy ordering from amazon UK and they were still shipping 163x but It looks like Amazon US has new stock now and I would assume you will get a 164x if you order from them.


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Arx is a phone application
> I ordered my wired one shipped and sold by Amazon and got 1642 ordered December 16, 2016. It is perfect with no issues. I would assume that if you order directly from Amazon USA you should get a newer one. There was a guy ordering from amazon UK and they were still shipping 163x but It looks like Amazon US has new stock now and I would assume you will get a 164x if you order from them.


Not without checking custom duties by contacting Amazon support.


----------



## Oczoq5445

removed due to ramblings


----------



## Zyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Open paint.exe, set mouse to max CPI, tape the sensor hole (poke it a little to make sure it tracks) and shake the mouse while holding lmb.


unless im doing something wrong, stuck a few layers of painters tape over the sensor, rubbed tape to see if tracking, was. then tested by shaking.


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> unless im doing something wrong, stuck a few layers of painters tape over the sensor, rubbed tape to see if tracking, was. then tested by shaking.


if thats on the 12k dpi, you should be alright, but you could rma if it bothers u


----------



## Zyther

Yeah that was at 12k, though other DPI settings still has some rattle.


----------



## NovaGOD

That was my results using 2 different g403's on max dpi settings:




You can fix it easily if you open it and use double sided tape.


----------



## TristanL

I am considering to try the 403.
Having read a few pages back into the thread, which is the magical SN number, 1633 upwards? (if there is such thing)
I might go to see what the local electronics store has to offer tomorrow (also to literally get a hand on it). Other options will be Amazon.de or directly from Logitech if someone can recommend it.

I remember similar issues with the G400 where the first ones had angle snapping activated via FW. (had to look for newer serial-numbers and "Logitech" printed on the package seals..)


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> I am considering to try the 403.
> Having read a few pages back into the thread, which is the magical SN number, 1633 upwards? (if there is such thing)
> I might go to see what the local electronics store has to offer tomorrow (also to literally get a hand on it). Other options will be Amazon.de or directly from Logitech if someone can recommend it.
> 
> I remember similar issues with the G400 where the first ones had angle snapping activated via FW. (had to look for newer serial-numbers and "Logitech" printed on the package seals..)


There isn't a magical SN unfortunately. Buy one, if it's broken return it or bother logitech until they send you a working one.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> I am considering to try the 403.
> Having read a few pages back into the thread, which is the magical SN number, 1633 upwards? (if there is such thing)
> I might go to see what the local electronics store has to offer tomorrow (also to literally get a hand on it). Other options will be Amazon.de or directly from Logitech if someone can recommend it.
> 
> I remember similar issues with the G400 where the first ones had angle snapping activated via FW. (had to look for newer serial-numbers and "Logitech" printed on the package seals..)


Mine is SN1630 on the mouse, SN1635 on the box and it's flawless. So I don't believe you can go by the SN.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Xicu

I got some mousefeet from hotline, opened the mouse and fixed the damn wheel. I did the same with my zowie EC2-A.


----------



## Infection11

what is the default hz on this mouse?


----------



## Melan

1kHz.


----------



## rivage

I think overall the G403 performs better with 1Khz but i might be wrong though.


----------



## bleets

I'm planning on getting a G403 but I'm waiting much longer for a much later production run in the hope that I'll get a good one.

I've had corsair mouses with 3mm travel before it reaches the switch on left click.

Steelseries rival 300's that...
Clash buttons when you hold right click then click left because of lateral movement on the button
randomly flick upwards or sideways for literally no reason
have a mouse wheel that bounces up and down like a man on a pogo stick at certain points around the rotation
mouse wheels taht just won't click.

And loads of zowie mouses with truly awful wheels
Yeah it's hard to find something good


----------



## bleets

oops double posted


----------



## SynergyCB

Took a chance and bought another G403 on Amazon. Hoping third times the charm and I don't get another mouse with bad rattle.

Don't really mind if there's a small difference between M1 and M2 clicks. Just as long as there no scroll wheel or sensor/lens rattle. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Zyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> Yeah that was at 12k, though other DPI settings still has some rattle.


Took it back, new one has barely any sensor rattle.
The buttons on this are much better too. much clickier and uniform.
Serial starts on mouse and box 1638


----------



## frunction

Does anyone else feel like the hump in the back throws off small and vertical movement? I didn't notice how bad it was until I went back to some mice with flatter backs (FK, DA). Making small adjustments when not arm aiming and going up/down feels off to me.

Was my favorite mouse, but think I'm going to shelve it for this reason.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like the hump in the back throws off small and vertical movement? I didn't notice how bad it was until I went back to some mice with flatter backs (FK, DA). Making small adjustments when not arm aiming and going up/down feels off to me.
> 
> Was my favorite mouse, but think I'm going to shelve it for this reason.


I actually never had too much of a problem with aiming when it comes to my G403, I was pretty comfortable with it despite the height, the problem was I didn't like how much the arch filled the palm of my hand and the lack of ability to move my hand off the arch at all because if I did it'd make the cursor rotate. The mushy buttons kind of sucked too.


----------



## Oczoq5445

delete ty


----------



## Poodle

Ye this mouse is too big. I didn't like Deathadder shape and even that feels better than G403 Parody mouse.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> Having some problems with this I think. I Come from a small mouse and fingertip grip.
> 
> Im starting to think that its impossible to have a optimal mouse for fps gaming while being comfortable at the same time. So far a smaller mouse where I have alot of control seems best for aiming/spraying. But the buttons are so nice on this mouse.


Same here, g900 is also too large. Just need a small wireless mouse!


----------



## Cyph3r

Well I came from a Logi G500, which was a pretty large mouse but the hump was smaller/shallower than the G403. But I hugely prefer the shape of the G403. Then again I do have large-ish hands.


----------



## drevny

I received rattling G403 wired replacement in November and it was looking good back then - very happy but today scroll is rattling identically in both G403 mouses







, this scroll is like Achilles feet of really great mouse...


----------



## TristanL

got it today at the store, looks good so far no rattling wheel...

is this "tuning for surfaces/pads" actually doing something? Atm I am using a printed qck+ might try a normal Qck+/heavy or even order a G640, which pads do you recommend?


----------



## Melan

Surface tuning only reduces LOD and introduces problems. Leave it at default.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Surface tuning only reduces LOD and introduces problems. Leave it at default.


okay it's back on default. Any other recommendations regarding this mice? (using my notebook to configure it, so i don't have to intall any "unnecessary" software on the gaming rig)


----------



## Melan

If it's wireless, installing LGS would be a good idea, if not then whatever.


----------



## pindle

Had a day off and some spare time and decided to debraid my G403.. The difference is insane and the default cable is actually quite flexible once all the crappy nylon has been removed. I'm fairly sure a Ceesa cable is even more flexible but didn't want to ruin my current skates (I applied them just a few weeks ago) so decided to try debraiding first. Wow I'm actually amazed the difference was this big. Can certainly recommend trying this first if you're a bit weary to open up your mouse or have no new skates lying around









Took me little under 2 hours while watching a movie. I'm sure I can do the next in 1-1.5 hours but it still is quite time consuming. I was extremely careful though, debraided most manually by sticking a precision screwdriver in 2-3 mm of braids and pulling them apart piece by piece, then cutting off the 1-2cm of loose whire with scissors. I'm sure twice the speed is possible but I was probably overly careful not to damage the cable so took my time.


----------



## refreshe

Got my replacement from Logitech, 1639 on both the box and mouse. Right click feels a bit mushy vs the left click. Scroll wheel isn't loose, but it feels like it's rubbing on something scrolling up.

Lucky I think I fixed my first mouse scroll wheel with some electrical tape. Just need Hyperglide to come out with some feet


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refreshe*
> 
> Got my replacement from Logitech, 1639 on both the box and mouse. Right click feels a bit mushy vs the left click. Scroll wheel isn't loose, but it feels like it's rubbing on something scrolling up.
> 
> Lucky I think I fixed my first mouse scroll wheel with some electrical tape. Just need Hyperglide to come out with some feet


People are reporting that the MX-2 Hyperglides work just fine. This post also has MX-1 under it (fits) but I wonder if the mouse can be tilted just slightly that way causing drag, for safety I'd just go MX-2


----------



## Arizonian

Got a G403 for 3rd rig for my kid replacing another right handed and aging ergo, the KPO. It's SN 1638 with no scroll wheel or sensor rattle. Got another G403 for a nephew over holidays who prefers right handed ergo, also 1638 with no rattle.

Both from best buy for $39.99 each on sale, can't beat that. I honestly am surprised based on how much QC issues I've read about.

Ended up putting Hotline competition feet on, really nice glide. Cord isn't an issue, it's already on a mouse bungee. He's a very happy camper, since he was hard pressed to replace his KPO for the longest time and likes the G403 shape. Still might put on a paracord for fun and elevate his experience with mice.









Good solid mouse shape / feel IMO. I can see why G403 is popular when you get a good copy. Personally after buying all three G403, G900, I prefer my gpro.


----------



## Melan

My wish for 2017 for Logitech to fix these stupid QC issues. It's probably the only thing now which causes extreme annoyance.


----------



## waylo88

Yup, it's really annoying and has been an issue with Logitech peripherals for years. Currently in the process of RMA'ing my G403 in hopes I can get one without that doesn't have a loose scroll wheel.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Any opinions on DPI 800 vs 1600 for the 403? I switched it to 1600 because it seems better for windows and adjusted games accordingly but I don't think I am aiming as well even though everything should be the same. What do you guys think?


----------



## Melan

Whatever you want. Makes no difference to the mouse.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like the hump in the back throws off small and vertical movement? I didn't notice how bad it was until I went back to some mice with flatter backs (FK, DA). Making small adjustments when not arm aiming and going up/down feels off to me.
> 
> Was my favorite mouse, but think I'm going to shelve it for this reason.


I had the same issue. People were comparing this to a DA or EC2-A like mouse but it really is just an evolution of the MX518 shape. The thumb groove is certainly more DA like but everything else feels more like an MX518 than it does a DA or EC2-A. I think popups or someone else mentioned this a while ago as well but for some reason the shell feels like it points outwards with the front feeling the widest and the back feeling the thinnest. After a couple weeks of using it I just gave up because I just couldn't get used to it.

I know the shape works for some people but at this point I hope Logitech bites the bullet and just clones a DA-like shape and throws in their tech. I also hope they realize that ergo mice especially need to have stiffer clicks because on fast flicks I was consistently misclicking, something I know GPro users have been complaining about to some extent as well.


----------



## the1onewolf

I kind of have that issue too with small and vertical movements although I think for me at least it's just the "uneven" weight distribution of the mouse that throws me off.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> I kind of have that issue too with small and vertical movements although I think for me at least it's just the "uneven" weight distribution of the mouse that throws me off.


Have you tried using the weight? I'd imagine that helps with the distribution, since it's probably more front heavy than back heavy w/o the weight, and more balanced with it in. I understand if you don't like the added weight, just curious if it changes anything.


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Have you tried using the weight? I'd imagine that helps with the distribution, since it's probably more front heavy than back heavy w/o the weight, and more balanced with it in. I understand if you don't like the added weight, just curious if it changes anything.


I did try the weight but it still felt off for me. Even with the weight in it just feels very weird. Kind of unfortunate because I like everything else about this mouse.
I might try the wireless variant and see if I like it more.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Any opinions on DPI 800 vs 1600 for the 403? I switched it to 1600 because it seems better for windows and adjusted games accordingly but I don't think I am aiming as well even though everything should be the same. What do you guys think?


Just set up two DPI profiles.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> I kind of have that issue too with small and vertical movements although I think for me at least it's just the "uneven" weight distribution of the mouse that throws me off.


Same issue for me. It's too front heavy. I removed the weight cover and surprisingly feels a lot better.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Same issue for me. It's too front heavy. I removed the weight cover and surprisingly feels a lot better.


It's front heavy and you fixed that by removing more weight in the back... Wut?

I've thoroughly tested with and without the weight, I like the balance best with it in there but find the mouse just a tad too heavy then. So ended up in between as well, no weight but with cover. Not perfect balance but doable and just light enough.


----------



## killeraxemannic

You can fit a few coins in the bottom if you want a little more weight but not the full 10G of the included one. Just use a tiny bit of double sided tape so they don't rattle around


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> You can fit a few coins in the bottom if you want a little more weight but not the full 10G of the included one. Just use a tiny bit of double sided tape so they don't rattle around


Yea I know but found it too heavy again... amazing how much difference a few grams can make. Just having the cover on it was good enough for me (used to play without weight + cover but kept having that imbalance feeling). With cover it's less... good enough and still pretty light. Adding more weight did not make it better, at least for me.

On the veritcal movement issue: I have this with alot of mice, worst being the Rival 300, with its long and fat backside. This is mostly due to me being a palm gripper though. Fixed this by setting my vertical sens higher than my horizontal sens. May not work for everyone and takes some time to get used to, but was a big improvement for me. (Claw and fingertip results may vary)


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> It's front heavy and you fixed that by removing more weight in the back... Wut?


Yeah it's pretty weird. What I noticed about this mouse is that I'm lifting the front more rather than lifting the mouse as a whole. It's like the mouse is at a 20-30 degree angle when I lift it. I guess having a lighter rear makes this easier.


----------



## Vipu

I just found this thread and there is a bit too many pages to read so:
Have any of you modded this G403 wireless to make it lighter?
Like removing useless leds and stuff like that?


----------



## wes1099

Does this track on white mousepads? Just wondering if I need to order a new mousepad before I order the mouse.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I just found this thread and there is a bit too many pages to read so:
> Have any of you modded this G403 wireless to make it lighter?
> Like removing useless leds and stuff like that?


I highly doubt there is anything you can remove from it that changes its weight by more than a fraction of a gram. The LEDs are surface mount, so they are super tiny and weigh almost nothing.


Spoiler: Image: The LEDs are the little white squares inside the bigger black squares.






The battery is what adds weight to the wireless version, so maybe someone could come up with a lighter battery.

If you could manage to make it air-tight and fill it with helium that would reduce the weight quite a bit.


----------



## waylo88

Well, mine is in the hands of UPS now. Back to being a corded pleb for a bit.









Anyone know how long an RMA usually takes through Logitech?


----------



## Guacalaquerico

Hi there, I just want to post a positive thing about this.

Bought the mouse December 27 (literally 2 days ago), recent batches, 1634 serial number with heave scrollwheel rattle.
I'm coming from a G402, didn't liked the shape and I couldn't grab it in a comfortable way.

I'm also from Mexico, a "not very developed" country.

Contacted logitech by phone, they were super, super kind and after all they're going to send me a replacement.

I suggest everyone to try the phone way, even the spanish support people know about this issue, and they know it must be replaced. Give it a shot.

If you have time make everything in one call, the e-mail replies and everything, the call took about 40 minutes for me, but everything got solved in 1 day and i'm just waiting for UPS to deliver the non defective mouse.

If someone from Logitech see this: Thank you! Please keep the good work and nice client support, this is one of the best warranty services I ever got. Sadly it's not the same for everyone else, so I hope that you extend your great customer support.

Besides that the mouse works great, landing more shots, carrying higher ranks and being top fragger, it's ergonomic, very light and the sensor works great. Give it a try.


----------



## wkamil

Box SN - 1631
Mouse SN - 1632
Perfect main and side buttons.
No sensor rattle, but some rattles comes from around wheel when I shake it. Actually it was not from wheel but form that plastic frame which is near wheel. I sealed it with 3M tape and it is dead silent now. Also replace mouse feet 'cos original was crappy.


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Box SN - 1631
> Mouse SN - 1632
> Perfect main and side buttons.
> No sensor rattle, but some rattles comes from around wheel when I shake it. Actually it was not from wheel but form that plastic frame which is near wheel. I sealed it with 3M tape and it is dead silent now. Also replace mouse feet 'cos original was crappy.


Where did you buy that mouse feet?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weah*
> 
> Where did you buy that mouse feet?


I want to know also, looks like DIY corepad??


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I want to know also, looks like DIY corepad??


Exactly









http://allegro.pl/teflon-corepad-slizgacze-uniwersalne-10x7cm-i5355575968.html


----------



## Guacalaquerico

Hey man! Looks so cool, you bought that material and then cut it in the shape of the mouse feet? How did you glued them?


----------



## mat3jko

Does anyone here uses G403 with Razer's mouse bungee? I would like to know if the cable fits in it.


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guacalaquerico*
> 
> Hey man! Looks so cool, you bought that material and then cut it in the shape of the mouse feet? How did you glued them?


It is with glue already on the bottom. Just cut and glue. Corepad call it "universal mouse feet".


----------



## SynergyCB

Just received my 3rd G403 today and I guess third times the charm. No scroll wheel rattle or sensor rattle. I was scared for a moment because it was an old 1634 model. Goodbye G Pro, Hello G403.

Only negative about my G403 is that there's a slight difference between the M1 and M2 clicks. Not a huge problem though

Forgot to mention I got the Wireless G403 instead.


----------



## wes1099

So does anyone know if the g403 works on white mousepads?


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> So does anyone know if the g403 works on white mousepads?


It works not bad. I have one of the mats is a sheet of white Teflon. 403 and 502 normally operate on it. There is only one detail: be sure to calibrate the sensor on a white surface with LGS. Otherwise, the sensor will behave like a drunkard.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat3jko*
> 
> Does anyone here uses G403 with Razer's mouse bungee? I would like to know if the cable fits in it.


It does not fit. I changed to a different one:

https://www.amazon.com/Generic-Mouse-Bungee-Management-Holder/dp/B01ASXL0PW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1483045372&sr=8-3&keywords=mouse+bungee


----------



## SynergyCB

Its so weird playing CSGO with a wireless mouse. I'm so used to running out of mouse cord when I swipe too far to the left or right. No more restrictions and the mouse doesn't feel heavy at all.


----------



## Vipu

Are the feet really that bad?
Since so many seems to change those feet etc.
Or is it just those 0,1% things to make stuff better?

I want to get this mouse and not start to fiddle with feet etc, so default should be typical good like in usually mice have?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Are the feet really that bad?
> Since so many seems to change those feet etc.
> Or is it just those 0,1% things to make stuff better?
> 
> I want to get this mouse and not start to fiddle with feet etc, so default should be typical good like in usually mice have?


Im currently using the stock feet and they feel fine to me. Eventually, I'll probably buy some feet, hopefully HyperGlide makes G403 feet. I think it depends what mousepad you are using. I'm using the Glorious XL Heavy and the stock feet glide pretty smoothly. However, the G403 may glide poorly on some other pads.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1tramon*
> 
> It works not bad. I have one of the mats is a sheet of white Teflon. 403 and 502 normally operate on it. There is only one detail: be sure to calibrate the sensor on a white surface with LGS. Otherwise, the sensor will behave like a drunkard.


Interesting. I think I would prefer to just buy a black mousepad. I don't trust that surface calibration software stuff lol.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Are the feet really that bad?
> Since so many seems to change those feet etc.
> Or is it just those 0,1% things to make stuff better?
> 
> I want to get this mouse and not start to fiddle with feet etc, so default should be typical good like in usually mice have?


They're pretty meh until they're broken in. The glide after a week of usage is fine IMO.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Are the feet really that bad?
> Since so many seems to change those feet etc.
> Or is it just those 0,1% things to make stuff better?
> 
> I want to get this mouse and not start to fiddle with feet etc, so default should be typical good like in usually mice have?


It depends on the mouse pad you're using. On smooth pads it's fine but on rougher pads it can be awful.


----------



## Vipu

Ok, im using QCK+ pad, should be fine then?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Ok, im using QCK+ pad, should be fine then?


It should be fine on your QCK.


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Interesting. I think I would prefer to just buy a black mousepad. I don't trust that surface calibration software stuff lol.


You should keep in mind that the default mouse G403 sensor works perfectly on a white sheet of paper and the white textured plastic . Thus, you can not doubt that the G403 is a lovely fabric or plastic mat. In my post, I talked about the white Teflon sheet. This is a special material, which is very important to use the LGS. I use it sometimes, Teflon demonstrates a perfect sliding.


----------



## thompax

the people complaining is using gs-r right? it works good with my g640 and way to good on xtrfy's mousepad..


----------



## SynergyCB

After finally getting an almost perfect G403, I realized something. My hybrid claw/fingertip grip feels better on the G Pro. Will use the G403 for a couple of more days, but right now, I feel more comfortable aiming with the G Pro. Maybe I should of made sure I was going to like the G403 shape before I bought It lol. I just assumed that if I liked the EC2 shape that I would like the G403, but there are some key differences in the shape.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> After finally getting an almost perfect G403, I realized something. My hybrid claw/fingertip grip feels better on the G Pro. Will use the G403 for a couple of more days, but right now, I feel more comfortable aiming with the G Pro. Maybe I should of made sure I was going to like the G403 shape before I bought It lol. I just assumed that if I liked the EC2 shape that I would like the G403, but there are some key differences in the shape.


My situation exactly. I can still do well with G403, but not as well as the Pro. I keep switching back to the G403 when I get annoyed with the cable and then I go right back to the G Pro and feel better. Maybe one day we'll get a lightweight G Pro wireless. Holy hell that would be nice.


----------



## SynergyCB

Im pretty sure in the future, wireless mice will become lighter. A wireless mouse that weighs around 90-95g would be so sick.


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> the people complaining is using gs-r right? it works good with my g640 and way to good on xtrfy's mousepad..


I also have G640 and it's very good combination with G403 and teflon pads.
A litle update to my "modification"








I've debrided the cable (it takes circa 15 min with small scissors - like this http://www.sklepmanicure.pl/images/vt017B_5.jpg). Unbrided cable is very, very good. It's as good as my son's zowie EC1-A if not better. I've discovered also why G403's wheel sometimes make noise when scrolling up. It was because wheel axle have to little grease on it. Two tiny droplets of bike grease completely resolved this annoying problem. Wheel is quiet as a "mouse" now no matter if I scroll up or down











I've taken picture from this thread and marked on it where grease was applied - http://www.competitivecyclist.com/images/competitivecyclist_blog/reviews/072011/bikegrease5.jpg


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

any word from hyperglide about 403 feet?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommando Kodiak*
> 
> any word from hyperglide about 403 feet?


E-mail from Mark Chan at Hyperglide, Was on Dec. 5th.

"Hi Antoine,

Thanks for writing in to express your interest. We are looking into it but it won't be in the immediate future. Earliest beginning 2017.

Thanks for your years of support







"


----------



## guywithtwohands

So what are people's experiences with Logitech customer care? I've just received a response to my support case about the loose scroll wheel and was told to "contact the point of purchase, as your warranty is with the retailer.". I don't find this acceptable based on both http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2050#post_25528491 as well as what it says directly on the box "2-year manufacturer's guarantee".

I'm sure I'm not wrong when I say Logitech is the manufacturer, correct?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> So what are people's experiences with Logitech customer care? I've just received a response to my support case about the loose scroll wheel and was told to "contact the point of purchase, as your warranty is with the retailer.". I don't find this acceptable based on both http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2050#post_25528491 as well as what it says directly on the box "2-year manufacturer's guarantee".
> 
> I'm sure I'm not wrong when I say Logitech is the manufacturer, correct?


I got the same thing. So I had to mail my defective G403 to the retailer (that is another webstore and not Logitech) They processed it and sent me another one that was working. Thank god.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> I got the same thing. So I had to mail my defective G403 to the retailer (that is another webstore and not Logitech) They processed it and sent me another one that was working. Thank god.


It just seems highly likely that Amazon will simply send me another one with the same problem if not more, and then we can sit there shipping mice back and forth for a couple of months.

I'll probably just end up fixing it myself then or return it for a full refund and never buy another Logitech product again. Fix your ******* quality control. G303 had sensor rattle, G403 has/had scroll wheel rattle (among other things), supposedly the G900 (150€ mouse!?) also has some issues. Absolute trash - and they won't even take proper responsibility.

I'm going to try replying and asking about this supposed "2-year manufacturer's guarantee", which sure doesn't sound like "warranty is with the retailer".


----------



## Lucasmgs1

just bought the G403 wired. No scrool wheel rattle at all. But theres some rattle that comes from the front part of it when I shake the mice, even when holding all buttons, idk what it is. The rattle disapiers when the mice is upside down. Realy wird. Could someone confirm that for me please? Thank you.﻿


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucasmgs1*
> 
> just bought the G403 wired. No scrool wheel rattle at all. But theres some rattle that comes from the front part of it when I shake the mice, even when holding all buttons, idk what it is. The rattle disapiers when the mice is upside down. Realy wird. Could someone confirm that for me please? Thank you.﻿


http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4140#post_25740384


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> It just seems highly likely that Amazon will simply send me another one with the same problem if not more, and then we can sit there shipping mice back and forth for a couple of months.
> 
> I'll probably just end up fixing it myself then or return it for a full refund and never buy another Logitech product again. Fix your ******* quality control. G303 had sensor rattle, G403 has/had scroll wheel rattle (among other things), supposedly the G900 (150€ mouse!?) also has some issues. Absolute trash - and they won't even take proper responsibility.
> 
> I'm going to try replying and asking about this supposed "2-year manufacturer's guarantee", which sure doesn't sound like "warranty is with the retailer".


I 100% agree with you on that, It is unacceptable and I'm sure lots of people feel the same. Especially on OCN mice forum.


----------



## Lucasmgs1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4140#post_25740384


Do you think I should RMA the mouse?


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucasmgs1*
> 
> Do you think I should RMA the mouse?


FIx it (it's easy) or live with it


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> So what are people's experiences with Logitech customer care? I've just received a response to my support case about the loose scroll wheel and was told to "contact the point of purchase, as your warranty is with the retailer.". I don't find this acceptable based on both http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2050#post_25528491 as well as what it says directly on the box "2-year manufacturer's guarantee".
> 
> I'm sure I'm not wrong when I say Logitech is the manufacturer, correct?


That's odd. I just contacted them this week to RMA my G403 which also has a loose scroll. I used live chat and it wasn't an issue at all. Just provided the standard info and they emailed me a UPS label so I could ship the mouse out to them. Just waiting on the replacement to arrive now. I'd suggest maybe trying again with a different CS rep.


----------



## wes1099

How is the click latency on he wired g403 compared to other mice? I was looking at the zowie ec1a but the click latency tests for zowie mice are a little worrying.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How is the click latency on he wired g403 compared to other mice? I was looking at the zowie ec1a but the click latency tests for zowie mice are a little worrying.


Logitech is one of the best, even in wireless.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Logitech is one of the best, even in wireless.


Its middle/high price mouse quality is still the most durable and stable range out of all mouse brands after so many years.


----------



## noibat2

I've 17.5 cm and claw grip , playing with g403 for about 2 weeks and my aim is terrible with this mouse. When I go back to the deathadder, its 100x better. Should I replace the g403 for D.A Elite?
PS: Aaah, when I spray with g403 , my crosshair goes left? Is it because the sensor angle on g403 is worse than Deathadder?


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> So what are people's experiences with Logitech customer care? I've just received a response to my support case about the loose scroll wheel and was told to "contact the point of purchase, as your warranty is with the retailer.". I don't find this acceptable based on both http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2050#post_25528491 as well as what it says directly on the box "2-year manufacturer's guarantee".
> 
> I'm sure I'm not wrong when I say Logitech is the manufacturer, correct?


At least in europe a lot of manufacturers say if a product has been purchased within X time from be it 14 or 28/30 days then they can indeed say to send it back to the retailer. A long time ago I had a samsung galaxy nexus that was faulty within 28 days, samsung told me to RMA it with the retailer (whose own policy was a max of 14 days) as it was within 28 days, in the end the retailer swapped it so yeah, if an item is faulty within the first month or so most manufacturers will want it to go to place of purchase as it's classed as "DOA" for replacement or refund rather than a manufacturer repairable item.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> At least in europe a lot of manufacturers say if a product has been purchased within X time from be it 14 or 28/30 days then they can indeed say to send it back to the retailer. A long time ago I had a samsung galaxy nexus that was faulty within 28 days, samsung told me to RMA it with the retailer (whose own policy was a max of 14 days) as it was within 28 days, in the end the retailer swapped it so yeah, if an item is faulty within the first month or so most manufacturers will want it to go to place of purchase as it's classed as "DOA" for replacement or refund rather than a manufacturer repairable item.


Yeah I know. I was just going by the quote from a Logitech representative earlier in this thread that said to contact customer care if you have a G403 with the problem. I figure there may be a higher chance of receiving a non-defect model when going directly through Logitech as Amazon will just send me the next one on the shelf (although, from reading this thread it doesn't seem like the issue has actually been fully resolved in newer batches?)

I asked them to clarify the "warranty is with the retailer" which isn't entirely true.

I guess we'll see on Monday or whenever they get around to responding. I'm expecting them to just tell me that I need to return it to the retailer, but quite frankly, one should expect better _customer care_ for what seems to be such a widespread issue, but I know Logitech doesn't give a **** about that anymore given how terrible their quality control seems to be these days.

I'm assuming I can look forward to waiting a couple of weeks to receive a new one from Amazon - _maybe_ getting lucky and getting a fully functional mouse - or have to send that one back as well.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Its middle/high price mouse quality is still the most durable and stable range out of all mouse brands after so many years.


I'm guessing you haven't read through this thread, or many other threads about Logitech mice?

They've had insane QC issues for years now. Seems the scroll wheel on every mouse they release is randomly screwed in one way or the other requiring the customer to go through half a dozen of them before getting one that doesn't have issues.

I love Logitech mice if you can get a good one, don't get me wrong, but saying they have the best quality and most durable mice is pretty far off base.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Yeah I know. I was just going by the quote from a Logitech representative earlier in this thread that said to contact customer care if you have a G403 with the problem. I figure there may be a higher chance of receiving a non-defect model when going directly through Logitech as Amazon will just send me the next one on the shelf (although, from reading this thread it doesn't seem like the issue has actually been fully resolved in newer batches?)
> 
> I asked them to clarify the "warranty is with the retailer" which isn't entirely true.
> 
> I guess we'll see on Monday or whenever they get around to responding. I'm expecting them to just tell me that I need to return it to the retailer, but quite frankly, one should expect better _customer care_ for what seems to be such a widespread issue, but I know Logitech doesn't give a **** about that anymore given how terrible their quality control seems to be these days.
> 
> I'm assuming I can look forward to waiting a couple of weeks to receive a new one from Amazon - _maybe_ getting lucky and getting a fully functional mouse - or have to send that one back as well.


I know you don't want to return it to Amazon as there is a chance they just have a bad batch, but I'd return to them over Logitech in a heartbeat. The turnaround is going to be much, much quicker with Amazon as they'll cross-ship, and honestly, there is no rhyme or reason when it comes to getting a mouse with issues. There is no golden batch of serials or anything like that. Your chances of getting another dud from Amazon are probably equal to you chances of getting a dud directly from Logitech.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'm guessing you haven't read through this thread, or many other threads about Logitech mice?
> 
> They've had insane QC issues for years now. Seems the scroll wheel on every mouse they release is randomly screwed in one way or the other requiring the customer to go through half a dozen of them before getting one that doesn't have issues.
> 
> I love Logitech mice if you can get a good one, don't get me wrong, but saying they have the best quality and most durable mice is pretty far off base.


Then which brand would you suggest for durable and stable?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Then which brand would you suggest for durable and stable?


I don't know, I'm not making that case. I'm just saying that calling Logitech's mice quality and durable isn't really accurate as getting a good mouse from them is a complete crapshoot. Like I said, I like their products, but it seems their last half dozen mice, maybe more, have all had really frustrating quality control issues.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I don't know, I'm not making that case. I'm just saying that calling Logitech's mice quality and durable isn't really accurate as getting a good mouse from them is a complete crapshoot. Like I said, I like their products, but it seems their last half dozen mice, maybe more, have all had really frustrating quality control issues.


What are the common Logitech wheel issues nowadays? If I buy a new mic later I would pay attention and may ask for RMA.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

loose scroll scroll wheel

scroll wheel that shifts left/right

scroll wheel that has play back/forward

scroll wheel which is hard to click


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Then which brand would you suggest for durable and stable?


There isn't one.
Every mouse brand has issues, it's not just logitech. the people ranting about logitech is just because they're having issues with their logitech mouse. I can't think of anybody who DOESN'T have any issues.


----------



## espn

Does this mice look like and feel like DeathAdder?


----------



## Lucasmgs1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does this mice look like and feel like DeathAdder?


I have both, its similar... people say its more likely the ec2-a kind of grip


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does this mice look like and feel like DeathAdder?


To me they feel quite a bit different. The DA has a wider and more gradual slope at the base and curves inward toward the front while the G403 gets wider. Overall the G403 feels more fat and compact.


----------



## Necroblob

I got one of these but the scroll wheel rattles on fast swipes and shifts left and right if I apply some pressure. How easy is it to fix yourself if you open up the mouse?

I don't want to waste time dealing with RMA if I can sort it easily myself. Plan to open it up anyway once I get some replacement feet to remove the magnets.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Overall the G403 feels more fat and compact.


Has a little more Ergonomic feel to it compared to most other models currently sold everywhere.

Terrible for Lefties but solid for all the Right handers.


----------



## kevin-L

There's no way to set the g403/3366 to higher lift-off distance is there?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> There's no way to set the g403/3366 to higher lift-off distance is there?


Tape a CD to the bottom and run surface tuning


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Tape a CD to the bottom and run surface tuning


I'm tempted to give something like this a try, would it have a negative effect on tracking or accuracy?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> There's no way to set the g403/3366 to higher lift-off distance is there?


Unfortunately, the LGS "surface tuning" gimmick is all you've got in regards to manipulating the LOD. I find that sometimes it makes things worse so I just leave it at default. But hey, it's worth a shot, right?


----------



## davidnggt

Just got Hotline Games Competition feet 0.6mm for my G403, is it just me or does it feel scratchy/rough to anyone else? Or do I have to burn it in? Currently prefer the stock feet compared to this. Am using a Cooler Master Swift-RX btw.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidnggt*
> 
> Just got Hotline Games Competition feet 0.6mm for my G403, is it just me or does it feel scratchy/rough to anyone else? Or do I have to burn it in? Currently prefer the stock feet compared to this. Am using a Cooler Master Swift-RX btw.


Did you peel off the clear plastic film?


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Did you peel off the clear plastic film?


Yes peel it off. It's meant to be removed.


----------



## davidnggt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Yes peel it off. It's meant to be removed.


Yeah, I did. Not sure what's the problem


----------



## frunction

I had to use my fingernail on the edges of the hotline feet, they are not as good as others I've bought from Takasta. Honestly, broken in stock feet are much better.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I disagree with that. Even after a month+ of 4+ hour gaming days, the feet still weren't as smooth as the HG feet. This experience is consistent with my G Pro feet as well.


----------



## Nivity

I had worn in G403 feet but hotline is much much better for me, better glide, less initial friction.


----------



## Bucake

found one for €30, so i purchased it. was described as NIB, hopefully no lie








hopefully i at least prefer it to the IME3.0 and DA3g..


----------



## guywithtwohands

I received a reply to my second email to Logitech Customer Care and, as expected, no luck of getting any help.

Apparently the direction to contact customer care if you have a G403 with a loose scroll wheel as indicated here is not accurate and they are sorry that I "have been misinformed" about this specific issue. Seemingly, Logitech, as the manufacturer, is not responsible for defects to its products when purchased elsewhere.

Thanks.

That was the final straw and I will no longer buy nor recommend any Logitech products as I have done in the past.

Their decision to change the mouse feet way back in the MX518-days (from 5 small, but superior, feet to 3 larger) was bad. Previously you could open up the mouse without damaging the feet, but now the feet cover up the screws, discouraging self-repairs.

The "refresh"/introduction of the G400 was okay even though it came with the new feet. The new and thinner cable seemed less durable, but I'm not sure if this is accurate. I would also add that my G400 broke (not faulty cable, but seemingly the microcontroller) after 4 years while the MX518 is still functional after 9, but this is obviously likely to simply be a coincidence.

The decision to then refresh the G400 to the G400s for no apparent reason other than to give it an odd 'gamer' look was not one I enjoyed. On top of this, the 400s suddenly became more expensive than the 400. I never tried the 400s, though, as it had already been phased out when my G400 stopped working.

The subsequent decision to completely retire the MX5xx-shape in favour of the new G402 was not a good one either. The 402 is similar, but not the same and it's not good enough.

But the G403 is a step in the right direction, and even though it's not the same shape, I quite like it. For some reason, however, it's also roughly double the price of a G400 when it launched in 2011. Yes, it has a better sensor, obviously, but does that really justify its price? I guess they also figured they could make some more money by going cheap on the quality control - and this doesn't seem to be an issue isolated to the 403. Oh and the cable kinda sucks. Stop using braided cables, please.

Sorry for the rant.

Overall, would not recommend dealing with Logitech in the current year unless they sort out all of their quality control issues. Yes there will always be a few bad ones, but this just seems absurd when you add in the G303 and its sensor rattle among others. Even more so since they claim the G403's loose scroll wheel has been fixed in newer batches, but nothing seems to really verify this as a true statement.

I suppose what I will do now is try and get a replacement from Amazon. Hopefully I get lucky, but if not, maybe I'll just return it for a full refund and be done with it. I'm not particularly looking forward to shipping mice back and forth for weeks/months just because Logitech doesn't care about their products anymore.

Any ideas? What's the closest competitor to the G403 both in feel and performance? I don't want to be dependent on software, but am okay with being able to uninstall it after initial configuration. I use 800 and 1200 dpi.


----------



## SynergyCB

You might like the Zowie EC-1A / EC2-A. Similar shape, great mouse feet, best mouse cable, no software, 3310 sensor(old sensor but I have no problem with it.) My only con is that the side buttons aren't the best.


----------



## pez

I'm neutral on the Zowie side buttons myself. Not great, but not the worst I've used. Their support is even great in my experience.


----------



## xSociety

I love love love my G403 but can't help but want to get the Roccat Kone Pure 2017. I have a problem.


----------



## audax

I grabbed another G403 that had a broken mousewheel. This one was older and took a few more pieces of tape to fix, but I got it done. Also debraided it - this thing is a beauty!


----------



## SynergyCB

Just recently got an email from Amazon warning me about returning too many items. Most of my returns have been faulty G403's lol

I also like to buy mice and keyboards just to try them out and then return them if I don't like it.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Just recently got an email from Amazon warning me about returning too many items. Most of my returns have been faulty G403's lol
> 
> I also like to buy mice and keyboards just to try them out and then return them if I don't like it.


You'll get one more warning after that and then they just ban your account and address. . I think its once your return rate is over 30%.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> You'll get one more warning after that and then they just ban your account and address. . I think its once your return rate is over 30%.


RIP, Guess I should stop buying items that I'm not sure if I'll like.


----------



## patoux01

I dunno about the law in Denmark, but in France, it's not to the manufacturer that you go for RMA, it's to the shop where you bought it, and he then deals with the manufacturer. You can only go straight to the manufacturer if you have moved to a different country or that kind of reasons, and even then you are usually sent to one of their dealers so that he does the checks etc.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> RIP, Guess I should stop buying items that I'm not sure if I'll like.


Yeah or just sell them for a small loss. My account is fine but that's what I do now. Unless there's a proper issue.


----------



## Maximillion

I think my saving grace is I buy so much other crap from Amazon my overall return rate is fairly low.

I'd also reckon it helps that I try to return products w/ actual reported defects...as in, my case/reasoning not being isolated (XM300 and S1 being the last mice I actually returned) otherwise I just eat the loss.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> You'll get one more warning after that and then they just ban your account and address. . I think its once your return rate is over 30%.


Wow, either this is speculation or a fact. I've returned SO MANY items involving camera accessories (particularly lenses) and PC parts that I'm surprised I haven't gotten a warning after all these years. Also, I've been guilty of "that very very very very very slight rattle means my mouse is defective! exchange!" - I own a lot of mice and by all means, all of them have some sort of quirk or characteristic about them that probably others would claim as "a defect" - but I just get used to it unless it's really bothersome (cough cough, G303 lens rattle, cough). But hey, if a particular store allows you to exchange/return stuff a lot, go for it!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Ugh having an issue with my 403 now. The no issue luck is over lol. My right click button seems to click on it's own and stick sometimes. After playing with it it seems like it doesn't spring up as well as the left click so sometimes it kind of goes in a limbo state where just moving the mouse makes a click happen. I don't have any of the other common issues though so I don't want to RMA it. For those of you that have taken yours apart do you think it would be easy to fix?


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I love love love my G403 but can't help but want to get the Roccat Kone Pure 2017. I have a problem.


I guess it's more about that you don't know what it's going to be like if you don't have it yet. Could be better, could be worse, who knows until you're going to buy it.

I'll just stick with the G403 because I'm much more consistent with it than with any other mouse I've had, even my FK1. But also that I'll screw my muscle memory up big time because of the sensor position, which essentially is the same issue I had with the EC2-A.

If there's one thing that will be the nail in the coffin for a new mouse, it's the sensor position. Lucky for me I could adjust on the EC2-A and the G403, but others were just straight up unuseable for me.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Ugh having an issue with my 403 now. The no issue luck is over lol. My right click button seems to click on it's own and stick sometimes. After playing with it it seems like it doesn't spring up as well as the left click so sometimes it kind of goes in a limbo state where just moving the mouse makes a click happen. I don't have any of the other common issues though so I don't want to RMA it. For those of you that have taken yours apart do you think it would be easy to fix?


I had a G403 Wireless like this. Ended up switching it out since I didn't want to tear it apart.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Wow, either this is speculation or a fact. I've returned SO MANY items involving camera accessories (particularly lenses) and PC parts that I'm surprised I haven't gotten a warning after all these years. Also, I've been guilty of "that very very very very very slight rattle means my mouse is defective! exchange!" - I own a lot of mice and by all means, all of them have some sort of quirk or characteristic about them that probably others would claim as "a defect" - but I just get used to it unless it's really bothersome (cough cough, G303 lens rattle, cough). But hey, if a particular store allows you to exchange/return stuff a lot, go for it!


I think it might rely heavily on the 'reason' you input as well. If I don't like a product, I use 'item wasn't as described'. Because if I don't like something I buy to intend on keeping, then I'm not satisfied and it didn't live up to my hopes. However, I do this more at Best Buy than anything. I've a G900 and 5-10 other mice for either actual defects or 'just not for me'.


----------



## ribizly

Hi,

I would like to use different color configuration according to the DPI settings on the G403 in the Logitech Gaming Software.
Example:
_400 DPI :: green
800 DPI :: yellow
1600 DPI :: red_
How can I exactly do that?
I have already realized that the logitech gaming software does not support to add different color settings to each DPI (it is weird, but okay).
Then I realized that I can define different profiles and then under each profile I can define color and DPI settings, but did not find how to switch between the profiles with a mouse button, and I would like to define profiles globally instead of per game.

Please help me.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like the hump in the back throws off small and vertical movement? I didn't notice how bad it was until I went back to some mice with flatter backs (FK, DA). Making small adjustments when not arm aiming and going up/down feels off to me.
> 
> Was my favorite mouse, but think I'm going to shelve it for this reason.


Absolutely the same reason I shelved it. Was really tough too as I loved the overall feeling of the rest of the mouse. Still have yet to find a 3366(0) successor to my fk1. I think I have concluded that there's no more I can do until a 3360 fk1 comes out probably in 2020


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Absolutely the same reason I shelved it. Was really tough too as I loved the overall feeling of the rest of the mouse. Still have yet to find a 3366(0) successor to my fk1. I think I have concluded that there's no more I can do until a 3360 fk1 comes out probably in 2020


That is not the answer what I was looking for...








I have contacted the Logitech support via a ticket regarding this question. If I got any useful answer then I will share with you.
I just hope there will be a good answer for this, because I am using Logitech gaming mice (MX500, MX518, G500, G500s) for a long time and till now I did not have any issues with them within the customization. I have a Mionix Naos QG as well, and there I could try out the color, DPI customization per profile, because that does not have any sensitivity indicator either. That worked with the Mionix Hub...


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Absolutely the same reason I shelved it. Was really tough too as I loved the overall feeling of the rest of the mouse. Still have yet to find a 3366(0) successor to my fk1. I think I have concluded that there's no more I can do until a 3360 fk1 comes out probably in 2020


I have the same issue, small movements(strafing with pistols on csgo for example) are still harder for me when comparing it to g900/da elite, but i keep using it for it's overall great performance.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I have the same issue, small movements(strafing with pistols on csgo for example) are still harder for me when comparing it to g900/da elite, but i keep using it for it's overall great performance.


So it's not just me. I'm also having a hard time with small movements. I was decent with my pistols using ec1-a but with the g403 I kinda suck now.

I can't really tell what's throwing my aim off if it's the weight of the g403 which I'm finding it to be heavier than the ec1-a or because I changed grips from a full palm(ec1-a) to a claw palm(G403). Maybe both of these factors are affecting me.

But awping with the g403 feels amazing.


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> So it's not just me. I'm also having a hard time with small movements. I was decent with my pistols using ec1-a but with the g403 I kinda suck now.
> 
> I can't really tell what's throwing my aim off if it's the weight of the g403 which I'm finding it to be heavier than the ec1-a or because I changed grips from a full palm(ec1-a) to a claw palm(G403). Maybe both of these factors are affecting me.
> 
> But awping with the g403 feels amazing.


I think a person needs to use a mouse for 2 weeks before getting totally used to it, but maybe g403 is just physically big enough to not work for you


----------



## guywithtwohands

My replacement from Amazon is on the way now. Hopefully I get a good one, otherwise they're both going back and I guess I'll look for something else.


----------



## espn

Do people in Amazon report the same problems?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

A bit off topic but Im wondering if amazon pays for the shipping if you return the mouse thats defective?


----------



## Melan

Yeah. They just send you the shipping label and you bring it to post office.


----------



## Nivity

I have a hard time with the G403 with bigger movements, micromovements are fine but bigger are very hard, because of the weird big hump that makes the mouse feel so full in my hand.
I have to almost re-grip the mouse when doing fast big movements which makes me lose aim.

I put the G pro back on the shelf because it hurts my hand because of its tiny weird eggsize so am now using G403 and the revel.
Revel have horrible clicks so trying to use G403 but my aim is just soo bad with it.

Just trying to use one of these until april but man


----------



## Bucake

been using it for a few hours now. M3 kinda sucks, though that's not a dealbreaker for me. not a fan of the tiny bumps on the scroll wheel either.

currently i really dislike the thumb area. the way the back of the thumb area sticks out, and the angle it's slanted at, forces my thumb upward when i apply force. so whenever i want to pick up the mouse, my hand will get forced into a crampy position.
real shame because, otherwise, i quite like it. the shape suits me better than the g400, and the size suits me better than the da or ime3.

not my end-game unfortunately, but a good, nice mouse overall.

edit: forgot to mention, but the cable is actually quite decent. that was a nice surprise. better than the G102's imo, despite being somewhat heavy, and braided.


----------



## michaeldrk

I really loved the feel of the G403 and wanted to be able to use it as my main mouse, but M1 was too easy to accidentally click for me :/


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> My replacement from Amazon is on the way now. Hopefully I get a good one, otherwise they're both going back and I guess I'll look for something else.


I am waiting for Roccat's Kone Pure 2017 (3361 sensor variance), It's hard to justify buying logitech's G403 with all of those quality control issues going on.


----------



## zeheef

My old DA 3.5G has double click issue.
I am going to receive a G403 wired in a few days.. I hope I won't have the scroll wheel issue :X
I already sent back the EC2-A cause I had qualities issues and I was not satisfied with the scroll wheel and sides buttons.

I just hope the G403 will be better. If not, I guess it's going to be Deathadder for life.

DA 3.5G is like 150g while G403 is 90g, It's going to need some time to adapt I guess


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeheef*
> 
> My old DA 3.5G has double click issue.
> I am going to receive a G403 wired in a few days.. I hope I won't have the scroll wheel issue :X
> I already sent back the EC2-A cause I had qualities issues and I was not satisfied with the scroll wheel and sides buttons.
> 
> I just hope the G403 will be better. If not, I guess it's going to be Deathadder for life.
> 
> DA 3.5G is like 150g while G403 is 90g, It's going to need some time to adapt I guess


da 3.5g is 150g with the cable lol, g403 is 90 without cable


----------



## hasukka

G403 is a beast, my m1 & m2 feel consistent. The wire is a horrible though. Considering buying the wireless. Not sure if I like the weight though.


----------



## Vipu

Its funny how wireless mouse will be lighter than my current mouse G400 if I order g403 wireless someday when I dare to try my luck!


----------



## espn

Look like this is one of the most active posts in this forum lol


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> G403 is a beast, my m1 & m2 feel consistent. The wire is a horrible though. Considering buying the wireless. Not sure if I like the weight though.


Thats why you get a paracord, it fees weightless.
With paracord, no magnets and door my g403 is 83g, and cable is a non issue.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Thats why you get a paracord, it fees weightless.
> With paracord, no magnets and door my g403 is 83g, and cable is a non issue.


what are m1 and m2?


----------



## Melan

Left mouse button (m1)
Right mouse button (m2)


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Left mouse button (m1)
> Right mouse button (m2)


thx but why use the letter M?


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> thx but why use the letter M?


mouse1(left) mouse2(right)


----------



## Bucake

i really don't get how you guys think this cable is bad..


----------



## Melan

Spoiled brats


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> mouse1(left) mouse2(right)


I see thx


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Spoiled brats


well i'm a spoiled brat too









i'm not using tape or any bungee, and the cable just isn't pulling the mouse at all. it's actually very flexible, and keeps it shape very well. beats even most non-braided cables, easily.
the plan was to get a cable from ceesa, but i don't even need one








the only thing i can imagine that could be annoying if the braiding is scraping on cloth (pad)?


----------



## killerhuy

I have tried 6 G403s and all of them have different clicking feels in m1 (left click) & m2 (right click). I'm pretty disappointed with the QA process for this mouse. Funny that the mouse having the best click is the first one with scroll wheel rattle issue (batch 1633). My current one (batch 1639) has a bit loud & stiff left click while the right click is a bit light. I've already exchanged the mouse 3 times and since the other mouse either has light left click or light right click, there is no way that they accept a replacement just because "the clicking doesn't feel right".


----------



## cdcd

Currently I'm using a Zowie FK1 (2015, before BenQ) and I have no complaints about it (apart from some occasional tracking issues). Still, I'd like to try something new. Question is: Will I like the G403?
-I'm using high sense usually, which means I don't move my arm but my wrist
-I don't have any preference in terms of grip as long as it's comfortable
-I'm using a Glorious XL Heavy
-I have medium sized hands
-I like to flick my mouse around

The FK1 is very light and small and thus perfectly fitted for doing flick shots as well as vertical adjustments. Sometimes though my pinky gets in the way of fast movements if I'm not careful about placing my hand correctly on the mouse. Another thing I'm curious about are the lighter clicks on the G403 since I have issues w/ spamming m1 on the FK1 (think of semi-autos). I'm also wondering if the bigger shape of the G403 could be beneficial since there is more 'to grip', so to say. The FK1 can feel a bit 'loose' at times.

So, any input on whether or not the G403 might be right for me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Currently I'm using a Zowie FK1 (2015, before BenQ) and I have no complaints about it (apart from some occasional tracking issues). Still, I'd like to try something new. Question is: Will I like the G403?
> -I'm using high sense usually, which means I don't move my arm but my wrist
> -I don't have any preference in terms of grip as long as it's comfortable
> -I'm using a Glorious XL Heavy
> -I have medium sized hands
> -I like to flick my mouse around
> 
> The FK1 is very light and small and thus perfectly fitted for doing flick shots as well as vertical adjustments. Sometimes though my pinky gets in the way of fast movements if I'm not careful about placing my hand correctly on the mouse. Another thing I'm curious about are the lighter clicks on the G403 since I have issues w/ spamming m1 on the FK1 (think of semi-autos). I'm also wondering if the bigger shape of the G403 could be beneficial since there is more 'to grip', so to say. The FK1 can feel a bit 'loose' at times.
> 
> So, any input on whether or not the G403 might be right for me would be greatly appreciated.


I went from an EC2-A to the G403. The key thing about the G403 is getting one that doesn't have that dreaded scrollwheel rattle issue (of the 3 I bought, only 1 was picture perfect without QA issues). I have the wired version of the G403 and the thing is very light (90g w/o the weights, 87.5g w/o weights and lid cover). The M1/M2 buttons are light but tactile. Coming from the EC2-A's stiff clicks, reverting back to Omrons took a lot of getting used to. I had to re-train myself not to press/tap too hard just to actuate the switches. Put it this way, as a long time DeathAdder and EC2-A user, once I got my hands on a hassle-free G403, I haven't really used anything else for gaming.


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Currently I'm using a Zowie FK1 (2015, before BenQ) and I have no complaints about it (apart from some occasional tracking issues). Still, I'd like to try something new. Question is: Will I like the G403?
> -I'm using high sense usually, which means I don't move my arm but my wrist
> -I don't have any preference in terms of grip as long as it's comfortable
> -I'm using a Glorious XL Heavy
> -I have medium sized hands
> -I like to flick my mouse around
> 
> The FK1 is very light and small and thus perfectly fitted for doing flick shots as well as vertical adjustments. Sometimes though my pinky gets in the way of fast movements if I'm not careful about placing my hand correctly on the mouse. Another thing I'm curious about are the lighter clicks on the G403 since I have issues w/ spamming m1 on the FK1 (think of semi-autos). I'm also wondering if the bigger shape of the G403 could be beneficial since there is more 'to grip', so to say. The FK1 can feel a bit 'loose' at times.
> 
> So, any input on whether or not the G403 might be right for me would be greatly appreciated.


I have used Logitech MX500/518, then Logitech G500 for 15+ years.
When I tried the G403 it felt right from the 1st touch. So I think the G403 will be good for you as well.
The wheel issue is more like a negative hype, but this mouse is just great!


----------



## abso

Hi guys, think of makeing the transition from my WMO 1.1a to a G403. WMO is my favorite shape of all mice I have tried. I dont use palm grip and I'm not sure if shapes of those two mice are similar. Also I'm worried about the weight of the G403. I read 107g and 90g here, which one is it? And is it possible to reduce the weight any furhter? G100s for example had a weight screwed inside.

Anyone here that made the switch from a WMO to the G403 and can share his thoughts. Mouse will be used for fast arenafps type games.


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Hi guys, think of makeing the transition from my WMO 1.1a to a G403. WMO is my favorite shape of all mice I have tried. I dont use palm grip and I'm not sure if shapes of those two mice are similar. Also I'm worried about the weight of the G403. I read 107g and 90g here, which one is it? And is it possible to reduce the weight any furhter? G100s for example had a weight screwed inside.
> 
> Anyone here that made the switch from a WMO to the G403 and can share his thoughts. Mouse will be used for fast arenafps type games.


There are better WMO like shape mouses on the market from Steelseries and Zowie.
The weight of the wired G403 is 88g (about 90) and it can be increased with an additional 10g weight.
The wireless version is heavier (that will be the other one: 107g).

Try out these mouses before change to any different shaped mouse or stick to the Zowie.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> There are better WMO like shape mouses on the market from Steelseries and Zowie.
> The weight of the wired G403 is 88g (about 90) and it can be increased with an additional 10g weight.
> The wireless version is heavier (that will be the other one: 107g).
> 
> Try out these mouses before change to any different shaped mouse or stick to the Zowie.


Thanks for the info. I just ordered the G403 anyways as it was on sale for 18€. If it doesnt suit me I have a nice gift to give away at least


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I just ordered the G403 anyways as it was on sale for 18€. If it doesnt suit me I have a nice gift to give away at least


It is a comfortable mouse, so there is a high chance it will suit for you.


----------



## Bucake

on sale for €18..?
it's on sale here too, for €50









if it was €18 i would've gotten at least two of them


----------



## zeheef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I just ordered the G403 anyways as it was on sale for 18€. If it doesnt suit me I have a nice gift to give away at least


Where did you bought it ? Please tell me.
I bought the g403 for 53€ ! I can still cancel if the website is available in france. I should receive the mouse around wednesday..


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeheef*
> 
> Where did you bought it ? Please tell me.
> I bought the g403 for 53€ ! I can still cancel if the website is available in france. I should receive the mouse around wednesday..


bought it on check24.de. They had it on sale for 39€ but gave aways 20€ giftcards for new signups + 5€ for newsletter.


----------



## zeheef

seems like they do not ship to France :-( you are lucky


----------



## xSociety

@CeeSA

Thanks for the cable man! Looks great and is insanely light and flexible. Installed it today, removed the magnets and weighed it. 83 grams!


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I just ordered the G403 anyways as it was on sale for 18€. If it doesnt suit me I have a nice gift to give away at least


18 are you sure it is not a fake one


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Are there fake G403s already? Don't think so lol.


----------



## Zyther

What is the best DPI for this mouse, or its native steps? Currently have it at 800 thinking of going to 1200


----------



## Some Tech Nub

PMW3366 doesn't have native DPI. Every 50 DPI steps is considered native.

So use whatever you're comfortable with!


----------



## Japi

Does logitech g403 still have scroll wheel issues?. I have already 3 logitech g403 mouses and they all scroll wheel sucks









My S/Ns starts 1631/1632/1633


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah scroll wheels is pretty much luck of the draw. Although I have a couple of 1641s that are better than my previous 1631s.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yeah scroll wheels is pretty much luck of the draw. Although I have a couple of 1641s that are better than my previous 1631s.


What are 1641s and 1631s?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> well i'm a spoiled brat too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not using tape or any bungee, and the cable just isn't pulling the mouse at all. it's actually very flexible, and keeps it shape very well. beats even most non-braided cables, easily.
> the plan was to get a cable from ceesa, but i don't even need one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing i can imagine that could be annoying if the braiding is scraping on cloth (pad)?


I'm not that spoiled at all, and still find the basic cable stiff enough I could beat someone to death with it, even Indiana effin Jones would use it above his own whip. It's stiffer than ALL of my other mice cables (~10 lying around currently) and it's nearly as stiff and unbendable as COAX (not sure if that's the English word for it) wire. Did you receive some kind of new model? What's your week number?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Japi*
> 
> Does logitech g403 still have scroll wheel issues?. I have already 3 logitech g403 mouses and they all scroll wheel sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My S/Ns starts 1631/1632/1633


Dunno, my 1632 has no scroll issues. Seems to be a luck of the draw thing (as with all other mice).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> What are 1641s and 1631s?


Year and week number. See the bottom of your mouse


----------



## abso

I just got mine (1633) and so far I didnt notice any rattle or wheel issues. What excalty I have to look for? Only weird thing I noticed that left and right click feel and sound different. Right click is a lot louder and a bit harder to trigger. Is that normal?

So here my short comparison to my WMO. WMO shape and weight(+distribution) is superior to the g403. Flicks and liftoff+resetting the mouse is a lot faster with the wmo. I didnt put in the weight and removed the cap on the weight slot but it still feels to heavy (89g according to my scale). Anyway to strip down some more weight?

The g403 sensor feels great and responsive and is a slight but not a big improvement over the wmo. Wheel and buttons are far better on the g403. Cable is fine too but I never had any issues with a mousecable on any mouse before. Always using some old classic mousebungee.

I would probably switch from my wmo if i could strip it down to like around 80g. I will try it for a bit but atm I cant see how this mouse could be as agile and responsive as a wmo. Overall I think the wmo has still the upperhand, at least if you are playing shooters.


----------



## kackbratze

when did they fix the scroll wheel issues? what serial no is "good"?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I just got mine (1633) and so far I didnt notice any rattle or wheel issues. What excalty I have to look for? Only weird thing I noticed that left and right click feel and sound different. Right click is a lot louder and a bit harder to trigger. Is that normal?
> 
> So here my short comparison to my WMO. WMO shape and weight(+distribution) is superior to the g403. Flicks and liftoff+resetting the mouse is a lot faster with the wmo. I didnt put in the weight and removed the cap on the weight slot but it still feels to heavy (89g according to my scale). Anyway to strip down some more weight?
> 
> The g403 sensor feels great and responsive and is a slight but not a big improvement over the wmo. Wheel and buttons are far better on the g403. Cable is fine too but I never had any issues with a mousecable on any mouse before. Always using some old classic mousebungee.
> 
> I would probably switch from my wmo if i could strip it down to like around 80g. I will try it for a bit but atm I cant see how this mouse could be as agile and responsive as a wmo. Overall I think the wmo has still the upperhand, at least if you are playing shooters.


Sounds like you're stuck being used to the old shape of the WMO. Had the same for a looong time after switching from the IME long ago. Hard to get over it but necessary if you ever want to upgrade









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> when did they fix the scroll wheel issues? what serial no is "good"?


There is no when or good weeks, I've seen mice with issues and perfect mice from similar weeks.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> It's stiffer than ALL of my other mice cables (~10 lying around currently) and it's nearly as stiff and unbendable as COAX (not sure if that's the English word for it) wire. Did you receive some kind of new model? What's your week number?


fair point, maybe there have been changes to the cable - the week number of mine is 44.
for reference, the cable of my G403 is much more flexible than the cable of my G303 and G302, and even more flexible than the one of the G102.

there's rattle when i shake the mouse, but i'm positive that it's coming from the part of the strain relief that's inside the mouse.
there seem to be no issues whatsoever with the wheel.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I have zero issues with my cable as well. Nice and flexible.


----------



## Nivity

Cable is garbage








Stiff and thick.


----------



## avensvvvvvv

You all are so spoiled. The cable is more than fine.

Actually it's a dream compared to the WMO's/3.0's.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Sounds like you're stuck being used to the old shape of the WMO. Had the same for a looong time after switching from the IME long ago. Hard to get over it but necessary if you ever want to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no when or good weeks, I've seen mice with issues and perfect mice from similar weeks.


Well it just feels like you coming from a racing car and switch to some GT car. They are nice and everything but just dont have the rawness and agility even if they might have a more powerfull engine.


----------



## waylo88

Anyone who has done an RMA with Logitech, what's the turnaround on them getting the mouse back to you? They received my RMA last Thursday and sent me an email saying my replacement has been released for shipping, yet according to UPS they've not shipped anything. I updated my ticket but nobody has responded.


----------



## karod

I just got a G403 (because my DA makes double clicks as hell).

I don't know if I should keep it. The mousewheel rattles from side to side. (it is a 1644 S#)
Also M1 feels a bit like it would stick down for a milliseconds before coming up again.

EDIT: On a positive note, the G403 feels snappier. If I get used to the G403 feel, afterwards the Deathadder 2013 feels like the mouse pointer lags behind.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> fair point, maybe there have been changes to the cable - the week number of mine is 44.
> for reference, the cable of my G403 is much more flexible than the cable of my G303 and G302, and even more flexible than the one of the G102.
> 
> there's rattle when i shake the mouse, but i'm positive that it's coming from the part of the strain relief that's inside the mouse.
> there seem to be no issues whatsoever with the wheel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I have zero issues with my cable as well. Nice and flexible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avensvvvvvv*
> 
> You all are so spoiled. The cable is more than fine.
> 
> Actually it's a dream compared to the WMO's/3.0's.


Interesting, so maybe Logitech changed the cable somewhere after batch 1635ish. So your 44 has a good cable, wondering which week # killer owns. The couple of G403's I've seen (all before 1635) all shared the same stiff crappy cable at least.

Can you do a test? When I put my mouse in front of me, upside down, I could just push it forward with the cable, holding the cable at a ~15cm distance from the mouse. Yes it will bend if you use a rough surface, but on my Goliathus Speed I could easily push the mouse forward without bending the cable much. That's how stiff it was. Now that I've debraided the cable, I can't anymore, when I push it forward it may twist my mouse left/right a couple of cm, but after that I only start bending the cable and not moving the mouse. Ergo, way way more flexible.

Asking this cause it's pretty hard to put a measure on the stiffness of the cable and this way at least we have some kind of comparison.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Well it just feels like you coming from a racing car and switch to some GT car. They are nice and everything but just dont have the rawness and agility even if they might have a more powerfull engine.


Dunno I had the "luxury" of losing interest/not enough time for FPS games a couple of years in which I waved my IME byebye. When I got back into FPS games, I think I had an MX518 and was already so used to it it felt better than the IME. Lucky me I guess. Cold turkey might work for you too


----------



## killeraxemannic

Mine is 1642


----------



## mitavreb

My 1638's cable is stiff and kinda heavy.


----------



## pindle

Interesting, so this far only people with 42 or newer week number are reporting better cables. Question is now 1) if there's actually a difference or if people maybe just have different standards, and 2) if so, if this applies to ALL mice or just a select group after a certain week. Can anybody with a G403 after week 40 post their cable opinion? I.e. stiff vs doable vs fairly good.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Wireless 1641. Included cable didn't seem noticeably better. Hopefully those with wired ones can pop in.


----------



## pez

The cable isn't garbage in terms of quality, but rather in terms of it's weight and bulkiness compared to that of the mice. It was OK for the G502 because it was already a heavy mouse, and arguable, it balanced the mouse out. However, it's a bit strange and definitely more noticeable on something like the G Pro. I'd still be curious to try a wireless G403 considering it's the same weight as a standard DA 2013/Chroma/Elite.


----------



## abso

1633 and no stiffness here.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> 1633 and no stiffness here.


Well, for me the pictures showcase a very stiff cable...

A flexible cable looks like this when hanging from a bungee:


----------



## abso

idk, you cable looks way to short to reach corners of you mousepad no?


----------



## pindle

Tbh I had the same idea Tarinth, looks like the same stiff crappy cable I had on mine. Guess it really depends on what you're used to








Bit hard to see the cable on your pic though, really dark


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> idk, you cable looks way to short to reach corners of you mousepad no?


No, it was (was, because i don't use this setup anymore) perfectly fine to reach every usable cm of the pad without dragging.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Bit hard to see the cable on your pic though, really dark


Well, the picture is old - i just reused it in this situation to show that a flexible cable hangs down. :^)


----------



## NovaGOD

You mean you don't use your g403 or mouse bungee layout?, zowie camade on top of it's box was cool btw.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> You mean you don't use your g403 or mouse bungee layout?, zowie camade on top of it's box was cool btw.


No, im not using my wired, modded (paracord, hyperglides and weight reduction) G403 any longer.
Thx, it wasn't just the zowie camade, it's my Frankenbungee. :^)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*





But the mouse bungee setup is also gone. At the moment i'm using a G900 (with hyperglides and a paracord loading cable) at home and a stock wireless G403 at work.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I just got a G403 (because my DA makes double clicks as hell).
> 
> I don't know if I should keep it. The mousewheel rattles from side to side. (it is a 1644 S#)
> Also M1 feels a bit like it would stick down for a milliseconds before coming up again.
> 
> EDIT: On a positive note, the G403 feels snappier. If I get used to the G403 feel, afterwards the Deathadder 2013 feels like the mouse pointer lags behind.


That sticking button is gone after some usage.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> No, im not using my wired, modded (paracord, hyperglides and weight reduction) G403 any longer.
> Thx, it wasn't just the zowie camade, it's my Frankenbungee. :^)
> But the mouse bungee setup is also gone. At the moment i'm using a G900 (with hyperglides and a paracord loading cable) at home and a stock wireless G403 at work.


lol didn't notice the frankenbugee at all, nice one









I use the opposite, g900 at work and g403 at home.









Lately my aim is completely off with g403, i can't do micro movements nor keep the cursor steady for strafing usp shots, everyone seems to outaim me, even much lower ranked players in csgo arena.







Dunno if it's the mouse/mousepad or me playing bad atm, maybe both because i don't feel my g403 "right" anymore, anyone feel/felt the same at some point?


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> No, im not using my wired, modded (paracord, hyperglides and weight reduction) G403 any longer.
> Thx, it wasn't just the zowie camade, it's my Frankenbungee. :^)
> But the mouse bungee setup is also gone. At the moment i'm using a G900 (with hyperglides and a paracord loading cable) at home and a stock wireless G403 at work.


How did you reduce the weight besides removing the weight?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> lol didn't notice the frankenbugee at all, nice one


Thx :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I use the opposite, g900 at work and g403 at home.


what a coincidence.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Lately my aim is completely off with g403, i can't do micro movements nor keep the cursor steady for strafing usp shots, everyone seems to outaim me, even much lower ranked players in csgo arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it's the mouse/mousepad or me playing bad atm, maybe both because i don't feel my g403 "right" anymore, anyone feel/felt the same at some point?


I discovered that i prefer the feeling of ergo mice in the hand, but prefer the inGame feeling of ambi mice - do you know what i mean?
It's not that my performance with ergo mice *is* worse, but it *feels* worse... And that despite using ergo mice most of my life - i discovered this when i tried a lot of different mice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> How did you reduce the weight besides removing the weight?


By removing the magnets and their screws (2-3g) and of course the paracord cable contributes too (has about half the weight of the stock cable and the stress relief from the original cable is freaking heavy). It's 84g on my scale (and others who did the same messured 83 / 84g too).


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Interesting, so this far only people with 42 or newer week number are reporting better cables. Question is now 1) if there's actually a difference or if people maybe just have different standards, and 2) if so, if this applies to ALL mice or just a select group after a certain week. Can anybody with a G403 after week 40 post their cable opinion? I.e. stiff vs doable vs fairly good.


well for what it's worth, i think the G303 and G302 have atrocious cables, absolute garbage. they're nothing like the cable on my G403.


----------



## karod

Here I made a comparison photo of the RX250, G102, G403 and DA2013


----------



## killerhuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I just got mine (1633) and so far I didnt notice any rattle or wheel issues. What excalty I have to look for? Only weird thing I noticed that left and right click feel and sound different. Right click is a lot louder and a bit harder to trigger. Is that normal?


My (1637) has a similiar issue like this. Left click is very light while right click sounds a bit louder & feels just right. I couldn't stand that left click so I exchange for a new batch (1639). Now left click is stiffer & much louder while right click is lighter. Only the first mouse having scroll wheel rattle (1633) has the best right click & left click sadly.


----------



## dwnfall

Just got my G403 from Amazon. First thing I notice is how the back of the mouse sits way up from the mousepad.. interesting. So far it feels pretty good gonna give it some time and edit this post.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> well for what it's worth, i think the G303 and G302 have atrocious cables, absolute garbage. they're nothing like the cable on my G403.


That's weird. I don't have a G303 and don't really dare compare cables from memory (it tricks us!). However, my G302 100% sure has a better cable (non braided) than the stock G403 (with is thick braided cable). It isn't super flexible and I'm not calling it good, but it's for sure AT LEAST 50% more flexible than my old stock G403 braided cable.

Starting to wonder if there is a variance in the cables used by Logitech.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhuy*
> 
> My (1637) has a similiar issue like this. Left click is very light while right click sounds a bit louder & feels just right. I couldn't stand that left click so I exchange for a new batch (1639). Now left click is stiffer & much louder while right click is lighter. Only the first mouse having scroll wheel rattle (1633) has the best right click & left click sadly.


My clicks are different as well but the difference in feel is really small, left is slightly easier to click than right. They also sound different but I couldn't give a rats ass about that (unless it would be REALLY annoyingly loud).


----------



## killerhuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Starting to wonder if there is a variance in the cables used by Logitech.
> My clicks are different as well but the difference in feel is really small, left is slightly easier to click than right. They also sound different but I couldn't give a rats ass about that (unless it would be REALLY annoyingly loud).


My mouse with the rattle scroll wheel also had a subtle different between these two clicks. The other three I tried had a noticeable different. Surprisingly my friend's G403 (1637) has a right click similar with left click, and they both have a very light click and short travel distance. I've already exchanged the mouse two times and it is impossible to exchange again just because "the click doesn't feel right to me"


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhuy*
> 
> My mouse with the rattle scroll wheel also had a subtle different between these two clicks. The other three I tried had a noticeable different. Surprisingly my friend's G403 (1637) has a right click similar with left click, and they both have a very light click and short travel distance. I've already exchanged the mouse two times and it is impossible to exchange again just because "the click doesn't feel right to me"


Well discussing this is all very subjective (what travel distance are you used to, what do you consider "short") but in my experience most if not all Logi mice (at least the 10 I own and then a some randoms I tried) have (or should have if QC doesn't fail) low travel distance, at least compared to other brands like SS and MS (no clue about Zowie). Not sure what you're looking for but if you prefer a mushier feeling then I don't think a Logitech mouse will provide that. When I swap to my Rival e.g. the clicks feel a lot mushier and less crisp.

As for lightness, I don't really consider any of the clicks (too) light, medium is what I would call it, but then again YMMV and if yours are really much lighter than any other mouse you have you still may have a bad make :/


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> well for what it's worth, i think the G303 and G302 have atrocious cables, absolute garbage. they're nothing like the cable on my G403.


Yup, the stock form of the G303 cable is so crappy, it is worse than any cheap mouse that comes with pre-built computers. BUT.. once you remove the braiding, the rubber cable inside is amazing for a stock cable.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> That's weird. I don't have a G303 and don't really dare compare cables from memory (it tricks us!). However, my G302 100% sure has a better cable (non braided) than the stock G403 (with is thick braided cable). It isn't super flexible and I'm not calling it good, but it's for sure AT LEAST 50% more flexible than my old stock G403 braided cable.
> 
> Starting to wonder if there is a variance in the cables used by Logitech.


well it wouldn't be a first if logitech (or another peripheral company) had changed something about one of their mice without advertising it.
my G302 cable is significantly less flexible than my G403 cable.

maybe it's variance, maybe they actually changed it at a certain point.
i do believe that our mice have different cables.
real shame, because it makes all the difference.


----------



## mitavreb

I don't know if the m1 and m2 switches they used for the g403 is the same as in the g502 but I wish they were. I prefer the mouse buttons of the g502. They were light, easy to click, and had less travel distance.

Both mouse buttons of my g403 are loud but m1 is a lot louder and a little stiffer. Really want lighter mouse buttons.


----------



## dwnfall

My left click is much louder than my right click. Right click seems easier to push as well. Interesting.


----------



## killerhuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Well discussing this is all very subjective (what travel distance are you used to, what do you consider "short") but in my experience most if not all Logi mice (at least the 10 I own and then a some randoms I tried) have (or should have if QC doesn't fail) low travel distance, at least compared to other brands like SS and MS (no clue about Zowie). Not sure what you're looking for but if you prefer a mushier feeling then I don't think a Logitech mouse will provide that. When I swap to my Rival e.g. the clicks feel a lot mushier and less crisp.
> 
> As for lightness, I don't really consider any of the clicks (too) light, medium is what I would call it, but then again YMMV and if yours are really much lighter than any other mouse you have you still may have a bad make :/


I understand about the clicking feel between different model. But the issue I am talking is that all 6 G403s I tried have different clicking feel. My friend's G403 actually has lighter click & lower travel distance than my G403. And my current G403 really has a bit louder left click & lighter right click when compared to the first G403 I used (1433), the one which has an annoying rattle scroll wheel.

To be more specific, my first G403 (1433) actually has the best click in the mice that I ever use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I don't know if the m1 and m2 switches they used for the g403 is the same as in the g502 but I wish they were. I prefer the mouse buttons of the g502. They were light, easy to click, and had less travel distance.
> 
> Both mouse buttons of my g403 are loud but m1 is a lot louder and a little stiffer. Really want lighter mouse buttons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwnfall*
> 
> My left click is much louder than my right click. Right click seems easier to push as well. Interesting.


May I ask which batch of the mouse you have? My current one (1639) also has the same behavior. Stiffer & much louder left click, lighter right click.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhuy*
> 
> May I ask which batch of the mouse you have? My current one (1639) also has the same behavior. Stiffer & much louder left click, lighter right click.


1638. There's another poster here with a 1638 s/n. I wanna know if his mouse is the same as mine having a louder left click.

I took out my ec1-a from its box and did a little mouse button comparison.

G403 - Lighter, louder, stiffer/snappier
EC1-a - quieter, mushy buttons, and feels deeper/longer travel distance


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> well it wouldn't be a first if logitech (or another peripheral company) had changed something about one of their mice without advertising it.
> my G302 cable is significantly less flexible than my G403 cable.
> 
> maybe it's variance, maybe they actually changed it at a certain point.
> i do believe that our mice have different cables.
> real shame, because it makes all the difference.


Shame indeed, although I didn't read about any bad cables after debraiding, so at least those seem somewhat consistent and usable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhuy*
> 
> I understand about the clicking feel between different model. But the issue I am talking is that all 6 G403s I tried have different clicking feel. My friend's G403 actually has lighter click & lower travel distance than my G403. And my current G403 really has a bit louder left click & lighter right click when compared to the first G403 I used (1433), the one which has an annoying rattle scroll wheel.


Not sure about other G403's since mine was pretty decent out of the box except of course the cable and feet which are easily fixable. Real slight wheel whobble now after some use which isn't noticeable during use but on the other areas it's good-great *praises the RNG gods*


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Shame indeed, although I didn't read about any bad cables after debraiding, so at least those seem somewhat consistent and usable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about other G403's since mine was pretty decent out of the box except of course the cable and feet which are easily fixable. Real slight wheel whobble now after some use which isn't noticeable during use but on the other areas it's good-great *praises the RNG gods*


My G403's cable was god awful, did not fit in the mouse bungee, did not keep shape at all, it'd just flop all about, debraided it is much, much better.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Just received my replacement from Amazon this morning. Still a 1634, but the scroll wheel is not as loose. It can still rattle a tiny bit if I shake the mouse - actually that's not the scroll wheel as it doesn't rattle when I hold it in place and shake the mouse. Seems like it's just the cable part where it goes into the mouse. Nothing to worry about I think. I guess this might be a good one.

I'm not sure if the left mouse button feels a little less responsive and less clicky than before. Might just be me thinking that given how many issues there are with this mouse. I wouldn't call it mushy as some people have described theirs, though. It does seem slightly less tactile than the right mouse button, however. Probably not enough to return it, though. At least not with that being the reason for the return.

I'll try using it over the next couple of days and we'll see if I keep it. I think so, though.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> My G403's cable was god awful, did not fit in the mouse bungee, did not keep shape at all, it'd just flop all about, debraided it is much, much better.


You mean it DID keep shape? I couldn't get the folds out of the cable after weeks even, it kept its bends every ~10 cm (like how it's packaged in the box).

After debraiding I have to say the cable is very good. No CeesA, but close enough for me.


----------



## pez

Is there an official debraiding method, or are you guys just cutting a small slit into the braiding and pulling the rest of it off?


----------



## pindle

I started slitting with a serrated knife, very carefully to just cut the outer fibres, and once you have a couple loose you can cut the loops to make a start. From that point on I took a precision screwdriver (anything with a fine point will do) to undo the braids, and cut the loose wire every ~2cm.

Edit: some people pull back the outer wire after having made a start and put 1 leg of scissors inside, cutting off big chunks, but I couldn't fit my scissors in there even after loosening it to the max.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is there an official debraiding method, or are you guys just cutting a small slit into the braiding and pulling the rest of it off?


When I debraided my G Pro cable I used a sewing cutter. Guess that is the name. It was faster and easier then using a knife. Plus you don't risk cutting the cable.


----------



## pindle

Yeah that looks perfect, although it works well with any kind of "pin" you can pull loops with. I used (best tool I had) the 4th (I think 1.4mm) in a set similar to this one for it:


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Doing this w/o damaging the cable shouldnt void the warranty right? You arent opening the mouse after all..


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> You mean it DID keep shape? I couldn't get the folds out of the cable after weeks even, it kept its bends every ~10 cm (like how it's packaged in the box).
> 
> After debraiding I have to say the cable is very good. No CeesA, but close enough for me.


No, it WOULDN'T keep shape, if I went to fold a cable in an area, it would just flop back to where it was, I couldn't get it to loop or anything so that it was actually semi-usable outside of a bungee, it would just slide back off my desk and add unnecessary amounts of force required to bring the mouse downward.


----------



## espn

I tried the G403 today and feel it a little bit too "high". I also try the Deathadder and feel it is right, but does the new Deathadder still have the skin peal off issue?


----------



## helioNz4R

I got mine today from Amazon.de and it rattles, tested everything and it's not the buttons, it's from the inside, now, i always said that it doesn't affect performance and criticised people who kept RMA'ing them just cause they make sounds when shaken.

I covered the sensor with electrical tape and kept shaking it like a madman in paint, it was rattling even more than my G303, but guess what, the pointer did not move. I touched the tape and it moved. Conclusions? Just because it rattles doesn't mean it's broken. Mouse is a keeper, the cord is so much better compared to G303, the shape is nice and i already feel 100% comfortable using it, my only concern is that the side grips will eventally wear out, did it happen to anyone in the past?

Btw the scroll wheel is fine.


----------



## imdavidboss

So I've been using my G403 at work instead of just letting it collect dust, as I found I've preferred the shape of the G Pro. I had an old G500 here and from the side profile view, I couldn't help but think how similar these mice look. Thing is, I LOVED my G500 esque shapes in the past. MX700, MX518, G5, G500, G500s, etc. So I was so curious what made me dislike the G403 shape so much. For some reason, the hump on the back just feels bigger. If you look at the GFYCAT below, the hump in the back actually looks the same on the G403 as it was on the G500. It's the front shape of the mouse that's changed.

https://gfycat.com/FrailLightheartedArcticduck

It could be the mouse 1 and mouse 2 buttons being lower than they were previously that make it uncomfortable for me, so my front fingers have a more downward arc on the G403. Also, the sides are much different. The G500 right side slopes inwards, making it a bit easier to pick up the mouse and a smaller distance between my right ring finger and my thumb. The G403 right side actually slopes a bit outwards then goes straight down. The G403's left side also isn't as slanted inward as the G500, nor does it have the part that protrudes out that I've grown accustomed to over the years. Kind of like _\__/ on the G500 compared to the \__| of the G403.

I kind of hate that I don't like this mouse. I want to, I really do. Just can't get comfortable with the front shape of it. FeelsBadMan


----------



## Melan

G500. Good times.


----------



## avensvvvvvv

I just got a G403, S/N 1643. Is that a "good model", or should I start complaining about the cable despite not having tried the mouse yet?

Since I'm at the office I only managed to try its shape. It isn't that good really, maybe even worse than that of the Abyssus v2 I'm currently using, but if the sensor is solid then I could use it temporarily, until the G203 is released and if it that one is any good.

The 10g weight does make quite a difference, and I prefer the mouse without it.


----------



## Xicu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avensvvvvvv*
> 
> I just got a G403, S/N 1643. Is that a "good model", or should I start complaining about the cable despite not having tried the mouse yet?
> 
> Since I'm at the office I only managed to try its shape. It isn't that good really, maybe even worse than that of the Abyssus v2 I'm currently using, but if the sensor is solid then I could use it temporarily, until the G203 is released and if it that one is any good.
> 
> The 10g weight does make quite a difference, and I prefer the mouse without it.


There is not a defined 'good' S/N. The cable it's preference, there is no technical issue there as far as I know. Check for wheel rattle in different wheel steps shaking the mouse or moving it fast from side-to-side of your mousepad. If there is no rattle you will be fine.


----------



## avensvvvvvv

Thanks. I'll try that tonight.

edit: Whatever, just tried shaking it. No need to have it plugged in. It doesn't rattle, I'm blessed.
Though that could change with time, since it is brand new, not even one click.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> No, it WOULDN'T keep shape, if I went to fold a cable in an area, it would just flop back to where it was, I couldn't get it to loop or anything so that it was actually semi-usable outside of a bungee, it would just slide back off my desk and add unnecessary amounts of force required to bring the mouse downward.


i'm convinced we didn't get the same cable. the cable on my G403 never pulls the mouse, unless i force surreal circumstances.

i can rotate the mouse 180 degrees, and still the cable will not pull the mouse after i let it go. during normal use it's almost like the cable isn't there. the only moments i can tell it's there is with heavy swipes that fling the cable, but this is true for every wired mouse.
the cable is simply never in the way during competitive gameplay, let alone casual use, and i'm not even using any bungee.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> i'm convinced we didn't get the same cable. the cable on my G403 never pulls the mouse, unless i force surreal circumstances.
> 
> i can rotate the mouse 180 degrees, and still the cable will not pull the mouse after i let it go. during normal use it's almost like the cable isn't there. the only moments i can tell it's there is with heavy swipes that fling the cable, but this is true for every wired mouse.
> the cable is simply never in the way during competitive gameplay, let alone casual use, and i'm not even using any bungee.


Lolgitech man I swear, the G403 and G Pro cables for me were both unusably bad, they both did the same exact thing I explained, the cable held no shape and was so smooth that it would just fall off my desk into the little cord holder, giving me so little cable to work with that when I went to aim downward it would actually make a noise as it rubbed against EVERYTHING, then as soon as I let go it'd all just fall back to where it was, I guess they finally listened to people's complaints about how GOD AWFUL the cable was and fixed it.


----------



## zeheef

I received my wired G403 !
This is *1636* batch on the box, *1635* on the mouse.

I have no rattle at all. The mouse wheel is perfectly fixed. It does not move at all on sides








Only complain : It's a bit hard to press the wheel compared to other mice. I would prefer a lighter click on the wheel.
If I shake the mouse, no noise. 

Left and right click have a different sound, but it is not loud, so idc.
Maybe the right click is like 10% lighter, not even sure but both feel great tbh.

Sides buttons have a nice click, but sometimes you feel the spring, like a small vibration into the mouse. But I dont think this is really an issue (only happens if my thumb is sticky).

I like the shape, RGB looks great !
I really prefer this mouse over the EC2-A.

The cable is thick compared to my DA 3.5G. Not sure if it will fit with the 5$ mouse bungee I bought on Ebay.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Lolgitech man I swear, the G403 and G Pro cables for me were both unusably bad, they both did the same exact thing I explained, the cable held no shape and was so smooth that it would just fall off my desk into the little cord holder, giving me so little cable to work with that when I went to aim downward it would actually make a noise as it rubbed against EVERYTHING, then as soon as I let go it'd all just fall back to where it was, I guess they finally listened to people's complaints about how GOD AWFUL the cable was and fixed it.


their cables have been bad for quite some time though








G403 > G102, but everything else sucks, from the MX300 to the G303. dunno about the G Pro / G900 / G502, but from what i've read they're bad as well.
(i will say, M3 on the G403 is logitech-bad as usual.)

razer though, they have had a long streak of many mice with decent to great cables


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> their cables have been bad for quite some time though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G403 > G102, but everything else sucks, from the MX300 to the G303. dunno about the G Pro / G900 / G502, but from what i've read they're bad as well.
> (i will say, M3 on the G403 is logitech-bad as usual.)
> 
> razer though, they have had a long streak of many mice with decent to great cables


Guess we now have to talk about cable variance/implementation in mice in our reviews. :^)


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeheef*
> 
> Only complain : It's a bit hard to press the wheel compared to other mice. I would prefer a lighter click on the wheel.


I noticed this as well on the one I sent in to Logitech for an RMA. Not only was the wheel somewhat loose, clicking it was kind of hard. I use the wheel click to bring my grenade out in CS, and doing so with this mouse sometimes would cause me to accidentally scroll up or down because you have to push so hard.

My replacement should arrive today, so we'll see if the wheel is any better.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Lolgitech man I swear, the G403 and G Pro cables for me were both unusably bad, they both did the same exact thing I explained, the cable held no shape and was so smooth that it would just fall off my desk into the little cord holder, giving me so little cable to work with that when I went to aim downward it would actually make a noise as it rubbed against EVERYTHING, then as soon as I let go it'd all just fall back to where it was, I guess they finally listened to people's complaints about how GOD AWFUL the cable was and fixed it.


From your previous post, yes I had a cable as horrendous as yours. It kept its packaged shape nomatter what I would do. And being so stiff and draggy, was like my mouse had an extra 15-20g tucking at it.

Sucks to hear there seems to be variance in cables then. Now to discover which mice have this new, better cable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeheef*
> 
> I received my wired G403 !


Gz on getting a good one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I noticed this as well on the one I sent in to Logitech for an RMA. Not only was the wheel somewhat loose, clicking it was kind of hard. I use the wheel click to bring my grenade out in CS, and doing so with this mouse sometimes would cause me to accidentally scroll up or down because you have to push so hard.
> 
> My replacement should arrive today, so we'll see if the wheel is any better.


Tbh I find all Logitech M3 buttons hard to press, so if you're comparing with other brands be prepared for this. I do recall there being a few exceptions but not sure which models that were, I never use M3 anyhow


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Tbh I find all Logitech M3 buttons hard to press, so if you're comparing with other brands be prepared for this. I do recall there being a few exceptions but not sure which models that were, I never use M3 anyhow


I've been exclusively using Logitech mice for probably the last 10+ years. My current mouse (G303) is noticeably easier to click. Never had an issue with the G400/G400S/MX518 either.

I don't think it's a deal breaker and it may get better with time after breaking it in, but it is a slight annoyance to get used to.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've been exclusively using Logitech mice for probably the last 10+ years. My current mouse (G303) is noticeably easier to click. Never had an issue with the G400/G400S/MX518 either.
> 
> I don't think it's a deal breaker and it may get better with time after breaking it in, but it is a slight annoyance to get used to.


Yea there's prob some exceptions, not sure if they are exactly the same but the M3 on my G302 is also easier to push. The G403 though is pretty stiff (needs more force than I personally find usable) and same goes for some of the other Logis I have lying around (some G9/MX5xx and a few older). Only one that is actually pretty light like that is on an old G5 (laser) mouse. I seem to remember this going back a while but meh maybe I just had a couple of bad ones? Seems to be too many to be a coincidence (10+ had it while 2 didn't) *shrug*


----------



## waylo88

Just got my wireless G403 replacement from Logitech. Sent mine in because the scroll wheel sucked. It was loose and rattled. This new one seems damn near flawless. Slight play left to right, but it's incredibly minor and best of all, no rattle. 1632 for those keeping track of such things.


----------



## killerhuy

In contrast with other users, I actually kinda like the G403 cable. It is quite flexible and does not hold the shape like my old Steel Series Rival's. Maybe because I don't use a mouse bungee








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got my wireless G403 replacement from Logitech. Sent mine in because the scroll wheel sucked. It was loose and rattled. This new one seems damn near flawless. Slight play left to right, but it's incredibly minor and best of all, no rattle. 1632 for those keeping track of such things.


It seems that Logitech realizes that most of G403 are returned due to the scroll wheel problem. So they just fix and send them as replacements. I thought that you should have got a new mouse with serial as 1639, 164x something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've been exclusively using Logitech mice for probably the last 10+ years. My current mouse (G303) is noticeably easier to click. Never had an issue with the G400/G400S/MX518 either.
> 
> I don't think it's a deal breaker and it may get better with time after breaking it in, but it is a slight annoyance to get used to.


My G403 with rattle scroll wheel also has a stiff M3. The M3 in the new batch (1637 onward) is easier to click.


----------



## Vipu

Im not sure what grip I have, maybe something between fingertip and claw.
Would G900 or G403 fit better?
My current mouse is G400


----------



## ajx

Same question, i currently own a G502, dunno about hand grip from G403/G900
G403 looks bulkier to me in comparison of my G502 which i am fond of ergonomic, it fits pretty awesome to my hand grip style (between claw/palm)


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Same question, i currently own a G502, dunno about hand grip from G403/G900
> G403 looks bulkier to me in comparison of my G502 which i am fond of ergonomic, it fits pretty awesome to my hand grip style (between claw/palm)


I had a G502 and I think G403 wired is much better in terms of weight. G403 is more raised up and in palm grip style I can avoid massive contacts between a standard (3mm) cloth pad and wrist.


----------



## Bojamijams

If I thought the G502 was a little too big for me (the 'sniper' button being too far away from my thumb to be comfortable), and I love the MX518 from way back when (and the G5 after it), would I like the G403?


----------



## espn

How to use 12,000 DPI? 8K monitor?


----------



## Wepeel

Is the G403 size and shape similar to the Rival 300? I can't find any direct comparison images of the two.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> Is the G403 size and shape similar to the Rival 300? I can't find any direct comparison images of the two.


Sorry for the poor quality, I just snapped these quick with my phone.





The G403 feels much nicer in my opinion. It just feels more solid whereas the Rival feels like a cheap plastic toy that could break at any moment. It's hard to tell in the shot of them I took above, but I believe the Rival is slightly longer as well. I just think it feels bad in the hand when trying to do up and down swipes (at least for my grip). The humps on them seem to be about the same.


----------



## pindle

Imo the Rival 300 feels alot bigger than the G403, mostly it has a bigger butt. Its buttons are more mushy but I don't agree with it feeling cheap, but that's personal I guess. As a palm gripper my problem with the Rival is the bottom left part, it has a little edge sticking out that interferes with my vertical motion.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> If I thought the G502 was a little too big for me (the 'sniper' button being too far away from my thumb to be comfortable), and I love the MX518 from way back when (and the G5 after it), would I like the G403?


Personally, I found the back end hump of the G403 a bit much, even coming from a G502. And I was a long time user of the MX518 shape and frankly I just don't think the G403 lives up to that *for my hand size.* However, your hand could fit it quite well if it's large.


----------



## guywithtwohands

My replacement from Amazon still has a loose scroll wheel, but it only rattles when in certain positions and not as badly as the original I got (which was much more loose and rattled regardless of the wheel position). Can no longer be felt during regular use from what I've experienced so far, but the wheel is definitely still a little loose.

Not sure whether it's enough to send it back _again_. I think I'll try using it for a week or so and see if it has bothered me.

Overall, the scroll wheel also just seems to suck on this mouse.

If it's going back, it's likely going back for good, though. I don't have the patience to deal with such a ****up from this company. If they know which batches have the problem (which they don't, but their insistence on the issue being fixed in newer batches would imply this), recall all of those and take the loss.

I'm thinking about buying the Mionix Castor since it's currently on sale - does anyone here have experience with it? What's it like compared to the G403?


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality, I just snapped these quick with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G403 feels much nicer in my opinion. It just feels more solid whereas the Rival feels like a cheap plastic toy that could break at any moment. It's hard to tell in the shot of them I took above, but I believe the Rival is slightly longer as well. I just think it feels bad in the hand when trying to do up and down swipes (at least for my grip). The humps on them seem to be about the same.


Thanks for the pictures. The Rival 300 is actually what I'm using right now and the G403 seems close enough, so I'll probably try it out. I have 18 cm x 9.5 cm hands, claw grip with a somewhat gentle arc on my fingers, so it being shorter could work out for me.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. The Rival 300 is actually what I'm using right now and the G403 seems close enough, so I'll probably try it out. I have 18 cm x 9.5 cm hands, claw grip with a somewhat gentle arc on my fingers, so it being shorter could work out for me.


Let us know what you think!


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> Personally, I found the back end hump of the G403 a bit much, even coming from a G502. And I was a long time user of the MX518 shape and frankly I just don't think the G403 lives up to that *for my hand size.* However, your hand could fit it quite well if it's large.


Quite the opposite, I have small hands. Still a good choice for me?


----------



## noibat2

Do you guys use surface tunning on or off? I did it on a golhiatus speed and feel alot more smooth, lod still the same.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> My replacement from Amazon still has a loose scroll wheel, but it only rattles when in certain positions and not as badly as the original I got (which was much more loose and rattled regardless of the wheel position). Can no longer be felt during regular use from what I've experienced so far, but the wheel is definitely still a little loose.
> 
> Not sure whether it's enough to send it back _again_. I think I'll try using it for a week or so and see if it has bothered me.
> 
> Overall, the scroll wheel also just seems to suck on this mouse.
> 
> If it's going back, it's likely going back for good, though. I don't have the patience to deal with such a ****up from this company. If they know which batches have the problem (which they don't, but their insistence on the issue being fixed in newer batches would imply this), recall all of those and take the loss.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the Mionix Castor since it's currently on sale - does anyone here have experience with it? What's it like compared to the G403?


Look like this problem happens for all recent Logitech mouses!?

Is this the problem you guys talked about?:





So it is still functional, just feel bad because the wheel would move left and right and making sound!?

Actually my years ago G500 had exactly same problem, I didn't really care and it was functional.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

G500 had side scroll, so it's ok for the mwheel to shift left and right.

G403 doesn't have side scrolling. It clicks left/right even though it's not supposed to.. It can definitely be annoying lol.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> G500 had side scroll, so it's ok for the mwheel to shift left and right.
> 
> G403 doesn't have side scrolling. It clicks left/right even though it's not supposed to.. It can definitely be annoying lol.


lol I get your point


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Look like this problem happens for all recent Logitech mouses!?
> 
> Is this the problem you guys talked about?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is still functional, just feel bad because the wheel would move left and right and making sound!?
> 
> Actually my years ago G500 had exactly same problem, I didn't really care and it was functional.


Yes, exactly. The replacement I got seems a bit like the one he has (the one that rattles at certain wheel points). Nothing was ever fixed entirely seeing as people are still reporting receiving rather new units (SN 1644 from a recent post in this thread) that rattle. On top of that, lots of stores are still selling older batches. Both the original and the replacement I received are 1634 units (bought late December, replacement shipped last week). If it's been fixed, they would know which serial numbers have the problem and they should recall those. A large company like Logitech can take the loss.

The original rattled so much that even slow movements made the wheel move. The replacement is a lot better and it doesn't seem like I can feel the wheel moving when just using the mouse (although scrolling feels "different" at some clicks), but the wheel is definitely still loose. Not sure if I should return it and give up or just get used to it. But why should I pay full price for something that's not properly made?

*I really would not buy or recommend any Logitech product at the moment* since they can't seem to get anything right, nor are they interested in taking responsibility judging by the support representative I talked to ("your warranty is with the retailer"). Yes, I understand normal practice is to contact the retailer at first, but Logitech knows how widespread this problem is. Get it fixed quickly.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Yes, exactly. The replacement I got seems a bit like the one he has (the one that rattles at certain wheel points). Nothing was ever fixed entirely seeing as people are still reporting receiving rather new units (SN 1644 from a recent post in this thread) that rattle. On top of that, lots of stores are still selling older batches. Both the original and the replacement I received are 1634 units (bought late December, replacement shipped last week). If it's been fixed, they would know which serial numbers have the problem and they should recall those. A large company like Logitech can take the loss.
> 
> The original rattled so much that even slow movements made the wheel move. The replacement is a lot better and it doesn't seem like I can feel the wheel moving when just using the mouse (although scrolling feels "different" at some clicks), but the wheel is definitely still loose. Not sure if I should return it and give up or just get used to it. But why should I pay full price for something that's not properly made?
> 
> *I really would not buy or recommend any Logitech product at the moment* since they can't seem to get anything right, nor are they interested in taking responsibility judging by the support representative I talked to ("your warranty is with the retailer"). Yes, I understand normal practice is to contact the retailer at first, but Logitech knows how widespread this problem is. Get it fixed quickly.


Does this actually happen to all recent Logitech models? Like from G402/G502 generation to now?


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does this actually happen to all recent Logitech models? Like from G402/G502 generation to now?


Well the G303 had/has a pretty widespread issue with sensor rattle. I'm not sure about the G402 and 502, but I bought a 402 in April 2015 and it's near perfect (as in, not defect in any way).

I think people reported some issues with the G900 as well?

Of course there will always be a few bad ones, but it really is odd that so many of the new models have quality control issues that appear to be so widespread.


----------



## detto87

Have two G403 and no wheel rattles. My G303 has lens rattle though.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Have two G403 and no wheel rattles. My G303 has lens rattle though.


lens rattle is the sensor rattle? Sound pretty bad.


----------



## avensvvvvvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Yes, exactly. The replacement I got seems a bit like the one he has (the one that rattles at certain wheel points). Nothing was ever fixed entirely seeing as people are still reporting receiving rather new units (SN 1644 from a recent post in this thread) that rattle. On top of that, lots of stores are still selling older batches. Both the original and the replacement I received are 1634 units (bought late December, replacement shipped last week). If it's been fixed, they would know which serial numbers have the problem and they should recall those. A large company like Logitech can take the loss.
> 
> The original rattled so much that even slow movements made the wheel move. The replacement is a lot better and it doesn't seem like I can feel the wheel moving when just using the mouse (although scrolling feels "different" at some clicks), but the wheel is definitely still loose. Not sure if I should return it and give up or just get used to it. But why should I pay full price for something that's not properly made?
> 
> *I really would not buy or recommend any Logitech product at the moment* since they can't seem to get anything right, nor are they interested in taking responsibility judging by the support representative I talked to ("your warranty is with the retailer"). Yes, I understand normal practice is to contact the retailer at first, but Logitech knows how widespread this problem is. Get it fixed quickly.


But what do you buy then. The other companies have constant quality control issues, just like Logitech does.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avensvvvvvv*
> 
> But what do you buy then. The other companies have constant quality control issues, just like Logitech does.


Exactly.


----------



## Vipu

Just buy it from place where you can keep sending it back.
At least in finland there is 1 good store that never have problems to send not working stuff back.
Thats where I will buy it from soon and hope I dont have to send it back too many times.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Just buy it from place where you can keep sending it back.
> At least in finland there is 1 good store that never have problems to send not working stuff back.
> Thats where I will buy it from soon and hope I dont have to send it back too many times.


I could try again with Amazon, but I've heard that they will eventually flag your account for too many returns? Not something I'm particularly interested. If I return it, it will likely be to get a full refund.

Or maybe third time's the charm?

I've also just realized what the issue with the left click seems to be. It feels slightly less responsive/tactile than the right click and I think I can hear a "thumping" sound of plastic hitting plastic like in 



.


----------



## Boogur

Well, I've went through three of these mices before giving up. Sticking with my G Pro for now. First one was from Best Buy and the bottom side button was making this suction sound that a poster here mentioned. Sometimes even tapping the button or moving the mouse really fast causes this sound. Then I tried the buy two return one method from Newegg and BOTH mice had a bunch of scuff marks on the side grips. Both left and right grips on both mices looks like a cat had a go at it. One mice had a small scratch mark on the top where the coating came off and I see the plastic shell. If the box wasn't sealed I would've thought it was used. Return them and I'm just debating if I should stick with my G Pro or try again.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I started slitting with a serrated knife, very carefully to just cut the outer fibres, and once you have a couple loose you can cut the loops to make a start. From that point on I took a precision screwdriver (anything with a fine point will do) to undo the braids, and cut the loose wire every ~2cm.
> 
> Edit: some people pull back the outer wire after having made a start and put 1 leg of scissors inside, cutting off big chunks, but I couldn't fit my scissors in there even after loosening it to the max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> When I debraided my G Pro cable I used a sewing cutter. Guess that is the name. It was faster and easier then using a knife. Plus you don't risk cutting the cable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Yeah that looks perfect, although it works well with any kind of "pin" you can pull loops with. I used (best tool I had) the 4th (I think 1.4mm) in a set similar to this one for it:


I may have to try this with a sharp knife and my G Pro then. Thanks for the tips, guys.


----------



## Zyther

My g403 right click doesn't feel as clucky? As my left one. It's abit mushy. Anyone know how to fix it besides sending it back.


----------



## Melan

Without taking it apart? Nope.


----------



## Zyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Without taking it apart? Nope.


with taking it apart


----------



## Melan

You'll get a headache dealing with hydra-like button pcb, but it's your head so idc.

1. Get your self 2 D2FC-F-K (50m) switches
2. Replace stock ones
3. ???
4. Profit

Also you can try how button feels without soldering them in. Just remove old ones, put in new switch and screw in the board. Rest you'll figure it since it's straightforward.


----------



## MasterBash

Hmm, wonder why they didnt use normal omron switches.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> 1. Get your self 2 D2FC-F-K (50m) switches


imo it would be better to get more than 2 due to switch variance.


----------



## Zyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> 1. Get your self 2 D2FC-F-K (50m) switches
> 2. Replace stock ones


So is it a faulty switch cuasing the mushyness feel on some mice? I thought it might of been the spring under the m2 button or something.


----------



## hammelgammler

Any advise how to store removed mousefeet? I want to take some mice apart and don't want to assemble it in some time. Maybe something similar to the surface where replacement feet get shipped on?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> So is it a faulty switch cuasing the mushyness feel on some mice? I thought it might of been the spring under the m2 button or something.


It might be.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> Quite the opposite, I have small hands. Still a good choice for me?


Sorry for the late reply! Everyone has different hands and preferences, so I can't say for sure. If you can test it out locally to see if you like it or not that would be preferred. I found myself more comfortable on the G Pro in almost every instance. That being said, I still use the G403 at work (and notice that hump on the back constantly).


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Got my replacement hotline feet from takasta today. They are quite loud which I dont really mind but they are soooo smooth. I like them a lot compared to the stock feet which were kinda garbage


----------



## ravenomega

Are these mice safe to buy now? Is there still sticky right click, mouse feet, wheel rattle? Should I get something else instead?


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> Are these mice safe to buy now? Is there still sticky right click, mouse feet, wheel rattle? Should I get something else instead?


Someone a few pages back said they got one with SN 1644 and it also had a loose scroll wheel and a problem with one of the buttons.

I bought one from Amazon in late December and got a 1634 with a really loose scroll wheel that rattled all the time (not just when you scrolled it to a certain point). I got a replacement last week (also 1634) that also has a loose scroll wheel, but not as severe. The left click also feels slightly less responsive than the right and makes an odd noise (like it's hitting something other than the switch underneath) especially when I press it near the center of the button.

I'm going to return it, but I just haven't decided whether to try again with a replacement or if I should just get a refund and buy something else. Will probably do the latter.

They're not more safe to buy now and I doubt they ever will be. Logitech doesn't care.


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> Someone a few pages back said they got one with SN 1644 and it also had a loose scroll wheel and a problem with one of the buttons.
> 
> I bought one from Amazon in late December and got a 1634 with a really loose scroll wheel that rattled all the time (not just when you scrolled it to a certain point). I got a replacement last week (also 1634) that also has a loose scroll wheel, but not as severe. The left click also feels slightly less responsive than the right and makes an odd noise (like it's hitting something other than the switch underneath) especially when I press it near the center of the button.
> 
> I'm going to return it, but I just haven't decided whether to try again with a replacement or if I should just get a refund and buy something else. Will probably do the latter.
> 
> They're not more safe to buy now and I doubt they ever will be. Logitech doesn't care.


Is the scroll issue really that bad? I'm looking for mouse similar to the Deathadder in shape and I really REALLY don't want to go back to razer.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> Is the scroll issue really that bad? I'm looking for mouse similar to the Deathadder in shape and I really REALLY don't want to go back to razer.


Why? Razer makes some quality mice. I'd wager that they have some of the best quality in the industry. You just hear about issues more because they sell so many more. I've never had a Razer product break or with issues on arrival.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> Is the scroll issue really that bad? I'm looking for mouse similar to the Deathadder in shape and I really REALLY don't want to go back to razer.


It seems to vary. The scroll wheel on the first one I had was very loose and rattled a lot. It could be felt even with relatively slow movements.

The wheel on the second one is not as loose and only really rattles when the wheel is scrolled to a certain point and it doesn't seem like it's ever something I really notice while playing. It feels strange when scrolling up, though.

The clicking issue is kind of annoying - mostly because I know that it's there, but it's not something that bothers me much. If the scroll wheel was perfect I might've decided to keep it.

Overall, though, I just don't think it's reasonable to pay ~60€ for a mouse with these kinds of issues and I don't really have the patience nor the will to continue returning it again and again.

But I imagine that it's a really good mouse if you can get one that's perfect.


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Why? Razer makes some quality mice. I'd wager that they have some of the best quality in the industry. You just hear about issues more because they sell so many more. I've never had a Razer product break or with issues on arrival.


Because a little over a year ago, I had to return 2 DA chromas for being defective.


----------



## Melan

I remember ordering DA Chroma when it was available after release from amazon to try it instead of G302 back in the day. Died on the second day for some stupid reason.


----------



## aalvisk

Gave the g303 a chance to make me love it for 10 months, but just impossible to get used to that mouse, feels so inconsistent and sluggish, can't tell whether it's the shape as I'm a claw type guy, or it's the fault of that rattling sensor which i fixed a long time ago. Testing sensor accuracy, speed etc. gives me perfect results, seems fine, but I perform twice as good if not more with some cheap 14$ Bloody V3 mouse.

Long story short, about to pull the trigger on this g403, but kinda scared if I just can't perform with this 3360/6 sensor and g403 feels the same as this g303.
Was about to get either this or the Deathadder Elite, the zowie ec1-a is at the back of the list too, so what do you guys think?


----------



## karod

I think you just can't predict it:

My G403 #1644 had a very loose scroll wheel, on every left flick it made a tick noise from hitting the shell on the right side.
My G102 #1638 had a sticking M2 button.

So it does not seem to be limited to a model.

For comparison:

My Logitech RX250 is flawless (I even put Deathadder Hotline Games feet under it, kind of a McGyver method in the meanwhile. The stock RX250 feet are rubbish and slow down the mouse a lot).
No mouse wheel rattle, no sticking buttons, buttons feel crips. No distracting cable (it is non braded and thin, flexible).

My Deathadder 2013 has the double clicking issue on M1. The scroll wheel has a lot of play when switching between upscroll and downscroll. (but these defect are after 3 years of usage).


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aalvisk*
> 
> Gave the g303 a chance to make me love it for 10 months, but just impossible to get used to that mouse, feels so inconsistent and sluggish, can't tell whether it's the shape as I'm a claw type guy, or it's the fault of that rattling sensor which i fixed a long time ago. Testing sensor accuracy, speed etc. gives me perfect results, seems fine, but I perform twice as good if not more with some cheap 14$ Bloody V3 mouse.
> 
> Long story short, about to pull the trigger on this g403, but kinda scared if I just can't perform with this 3360/6 sensor and g403 feels the same as this g303.
> Was about to get either this or the Deathadder Elite, the zowie ec1-a is at the back of the list too, so what do you guys think?


I'm in the exact same position. I'm probably going to pick up the G403, if it has a problem, bring it back for the DA Elite.


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Is the scroll issue really that bad?


It does rattle, but I honestly think regular people wouldn't notice. The wheel click is super hard though, and anyone who middle clicks a lot will notice that!


----------



## ravenomega

Ok so I got one, the wheel has a bit of play but it's nothing noticeable unless you plan on shaking the **** out of your mouse.
Edit: This is the most comfortable mouse I've ever used. although the mouse kinda has a cheap feel it's performance is amazing. This sensor is so spot on, every thing feels so accurate.


----------



## waylo88

Is it possible that my wireless router, which is roughly two feet away, could be interfering with my G403? The cursor will occasionally skip or the movement just isn't smooth at times. I even tried switching from just plugging the wireless dongle directly into my PC (which is closer to the router) and instead have it plugged in with the supplied cord and extended it to the opposite side of my desk, yet it's still doing it.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The cursor will occasionally skip or the movement just isn't smooth at times.


it could be this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1595573/logitech-g900-chaos-spectrum-announced/510#post_25038566
http://www.overclock.net/t/1595573/logitech-g900-chaos-spectrum-announced/570#post_25040261

iirc CPate said that woll3 mentioned that something felt off in wireless mode, so maybe you're feeling it as well
edit: found the post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1595573/logitech-g900-chaos-spectrum-announced/560#post_25040186


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Is it possible that my wireless router, which is roughly two feet away, could be interfering with my G403? The cursor will occasionally skip or the movement just isn't smooth at times. I even tried switching from just plugging the wireless dongle directly into my PC (which is closer to the router) and instead have it plugged in with the supplied cord and extended it to the opposite side of my desk, yet it's still doing it.


Try to move router or turn it off and see if it still does it?
At least many tests etc I have seen say that nothing have interfered with it, not even in massive LANs etc so dunno.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is there an official debraiding method, or are you guys just cutting a small slit into the braiding and pulling the rest of it off?
> 
> 
> 
> When I debraided my G Pro cable I used a sewing cutter. Guess that is the name. It was faster and easier then using a knife. Plus you don't risk cutting the cable.
Click to expand...

This should go in a Permanent section on Cable debraiding here on OCN.

My Granny use to use this tool all the time on everything when it came to undo any mistakes during her knitting and dress making days.

Who would of thought this would come up as a MUST use tool for the 21st century Mouse user







.


----------



## Melan

I have a router about a meter away from usb receiver and there are no side effects.


----------



## Tarinth

My router is about one meter away from my desk and there are no side effects.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Is it possible that my wireless router, which is roughly two feet away, could be interfering with my G403? The cursor will occasionally skip or the movement just isn't smooth at times. I even tried switching from just plugging the wireless dongle directly into my PC (which is closer to the router) and instead have it plugged in with the supplied cord and extended it to the opposite side of my desk, yet it's still doing it.


Try changing the router channel, pref to some range far from the current (and that is also n1ot that much used by your neighbours/whatever other devices are broadcasting). You can use an app like Wifi Analyzer to make sure you're not overlapping other signals too much.


----------



## ajx

Does it work well on laptop?
My router is just underneath the desktop lol
I had similar issues with G700, i think because my router was pretty close (my ex desktop was too close from TV/router)
But also i was convinced BT does have a slight interference with Logitech dongle


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> Ok so I got one, the wheel has a bit of play but it's nothing noticeable unless you plan on shaking the **** out of your mouse.
> Edit: This is the most comfortable mouse I've ever used. although the mouse kinda has a cheap feel it's performance is amazing. This sensor is so spot on, every thing feels so accurate.


This is what I expect. Honestly after a year this mice would be like $35 and the manufactoring cost must be below $10, just little wheel movement is already very perfect for a $10 cost product


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Doing this w/o damaging the cable shouldnt void the warranty right? You arent opening the mouse after all..


Anyone? Does debraiding the cable void the warranty?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> This is what I expect. Honestly after a year this mice would be like $35 and the manufactoring cost must be below $10, just little wheel movement is already very perfect for a $10 cost product


If you intend to buy the mouse anywhere EXCEPT via directly through Logitech's site, you might be able to get this thing for about $50+ down the road (excluding Black Friday/Cyber Monday specials). Meanwhile, Logitech STILL continues to sell their old gaming mice at top premium prices.


The thing about the G403, is that it's been the most comfortable and best mouse I've ever used so far. The problem I've had with the G403 is that out of the 3 I bought, only 1 of them had no scroll wheel issues. And I'm not talking about shaking the crap out of it till you hear a rattle. I'm talking about the slightest swipe to the left or the right has this odd loose rattle to the wheel. My other one kept scrolling accidentally in the middle of a game where I kept switching weapons when I didn't want to. Something as minor as a scroll wheel or lens rattle (cough cough, G303), seems like something Logitech should address, but somehow, they just overlook this stuff. I don't get it.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Anyone? Does debraiding the cable void the warranty?


I wouldn't count on warranty after that, esp. since there is the possibility you mess up the cable (by cutting or even invisble by bending it too much etc). Would surprise me if Logi would accept it as RMA but have to admit I've never tried to RMA a debraided mouse









Edit: if you're lucky though you may get a new one without having to send in the old one but the 1 Logi RMA I did in my lifetime I had to bring my old mouse back to the store (which would then ship it to Logi).


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> This is what I expect. Honestly after a year this mice would be like $35 and the manufactoring cost must be below $10, just little wheel movement is already very perfect for a $10 cost product


The amount of wheel looseness varies from mouse to mouse so I wouldn't automatically expect getting one that doesn't rattle when you use it normally.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you intend to buy the mouse anywhere EXCEPT via directly through Logitech's site, you might be able to get this thing for about $50+ down the road (excluding Black Friday/Cyber Monday specials). Meanwhile, Logitech STILL continues to sell their old gaming mice at top premium prices.
> 
> 
> The thing about the G403, is that it's been the most comfortable and best mouse I've ever used so far. The problem I've had with the G403 is that out of the 3 I bought, only 1 of them had no scroll wheel issues. And I'm not talking about shaking the crap out of it till you hear a rattle. I'm talking about the slightest swipe to the left or the right has this odd loose rattle to the wheel. My other one kept scrolling accidentally in the middle of a game where I kept switching weapons when I didn't want to. Something as minor as a scroll wheel or lens rattle (cough cough, G303), seems like something Logitech should address, but somehow, they just overlook this stuff. I don't get it.


g403 is $53.xx in Amazon now, after a year it would be at least 39.9


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> g403 is $53.xx in Amazon now, after a year it would be at least 39.9


Thanks. You basically repeated what I just said. Anywhere EXCEPT Logitech, you'd get this mouse for a bargain


----------



## Vipu

Got my g403 wireless today.
It seems perfect, didnt find any rattles or anything, maybe clicks are tiny bit different sounding in m1 and m2 but I would care less if they are not 100% same sounding.
No rattle sounds anywhere, no lens rattle or moving.
Wheel is smooth and doesnt make any sound, not sure if its too loose or it should be like this, just feels different when coming from G400 where you could clearly feel the steps and it made sounds.

Oh there is 1 thing to complain about, there is some tiiiiny edge on the bottom front edge of the mouse that I can scrape mousemat with if I hit the mat in angle with mouse, not sure I will ever bother but that can be fixed with some fine sandpaper for few strokes I guess if I see it ever happening.
Edit: I actually already did smooth it out with wife´s nailtrimming thing, now its perfectly smooth.

I could not be happier with this, I hope it stays like this and some mousewheel rattle doesnt start after some days.


----------



## redshoulder

Also purchased wireless edition and there is scroll rattle.(1632) Should I return to amazon uk or are Logitech Europe RMA a good to deal with?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Also purchased wireless edition and there is scroll rattle.(1632) Should I return to amazon uk or are Logitech Europe RMA a good to deal with?


My EU RMA through german page went smoothly and pretty fast aswell


----------



## redshoulder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> My EU RMA through german page went smoothly and pretty fast aswell


Did you have to pay for return shipping? To further note that this rattle is not caused by extreme shaking of mouse. Just normal operation like webbrowsing and I can hear and feel it move, how this ever passed QC , shame on you logitech ;p


----------



## jayfkay

Is the ergonomic of the g403 actually comparable to a g400? and how does it perform?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Did you have to pay for return shipping? To further note that this rattle is not caused by extreme shaking of mouse. Just normal operation like webbrowsing and I can hear and feel it move, how this ever passed QC , shame on you logitech ;p


I didnt, UPS guy picked it up at work..


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Is the ergonomic of the g403 actually comparable to a g400? and how does it perform?


Its pretty close.
I used g400 for 4 years and changed today to g403.
Mouse buttons are more U shaped, right side of the mouse where you have ring and little finger usually is bit more outside so fingers "rest" a bit more on mouse.
Mouse 4 and 5 buttons are best mouse 4 and 5 buttons I have used ever, nice click and big enough so you dont miss them when you need em.
Mouse wheel is more smooth and doesnt make clicky sound at every step.

Overall performance is better in G403 than G400 imo, its so accurate and good.

This comes from my about 1h of use today and im not at home now so I just said those shape things from my memory so im not 100% sure I told truth.
Hopefully I have more time tomorrow to get used to it better, but I really recommend this to G400 users at least, its very close with shape.
I dont think im ever going back to wired mice after this mouse.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Its pretty close.
> I used g400 for 4 years and changed today to g403.
> Mouse buttons are more U shaped, right side of the mouse where you have ring and little finger usually is bit more outside so fingers "rest" a bit more on mouse.
> Mouse 4 and 5 buttons are best mouse 4 and 5 buttons I have used ever, nice click and big enough so you dont miss them when you need em.
> Mouse wheel is more smooth and doesnt make clicky sound at every step.
> 
> Overall performance is better in G403 than G400 imo, its so accurate and good.
> 
> This comes from my about 1h of use today and im not at home now so I just said those shape things from my memory so im not 100% sure I told truth.
> Hopefully I have more time tomorrow to get used to it better, but I really recommend this to G400 users at least, its very close with shape.
> I dont think im ever going back to wired mice after this mouse.


i wanna grip it, so the back of the mouse has to be voluminous enough, like the g400. after asking the question i saw on the pictures that it seems closer to a deathadder which is too short and not fat enough for me


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> i wanna grip it, so the back of the mouse has to be voluminous enough, like the g400. after asking the question i saw on the pictures that it seems closer to a deathadder which is too short and not fat enough for me


I dont know how would it be too short, you should find it somewhere and try it.
Or if possible order it from place where you can return it, here in finland at least we can return products in 14days.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> i wanna grip it, so the back of the mouse has to be voluminous enough, like the g400. after asking the question i saw on the pictures that it seems closer to a deathadder which is too short and not fat enough for me


I stopped using my G403 to game because the back was so fat, if it's any consolation to you. I don't exactly have large hands though.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Did you have to pay for return shipping? To further note that this rattle is not caused by extreme shaking of mouse. Just normal operation like webbrowsing and I can hear and feel it move, how this ever passed QC , shame on you logitech ;p


I dont think logitech did say there is no sound when mice is moving.


----------



## jayfkay

massive hand for reference. 

the g400 shape barely allows me to rest my entire palm, with the deathadder i already get cramped up, forcing me to bend my fingers.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> i wanna grip it, so the back of the mouse has to be voluminous enough, like the g400. after asking the question i saw on the pictures that it seems closer to a deathadder which is too short and not fat enough for me


Don't be too deterred when people say its like the DA. The key difference is the DA has a really flat rear area and the G403 has the voluminous hump.

Coming from old Logitech shells you'd probably not have issue gripping as the straighter sides and palm filling sections are still there. The mouse is otherwise much smaller in its profile.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> massive hand for reference.
> 
> the g400 shape barely allows me to rest my entire palm, with the deathadder i already get cramped up, forcing me to bend my fingers.


Now that I got home and check more I see how similarly shaped g400 and g403 really are. Also they are same length, maybe 403 is even tiny bit longer.

Left side 400 have slot for thumb, 403 just have slight curve.
Right side there barely is any space for fingers on 400,on 403 there is more space.
Front in 403 ends to buttons, 400 have about 1cm of useless space front of the button that makes 400 look longer mouse but it kinda isnt.

Here pic of 400 and 403 against eachother.



So it SHOULD fit your hand just like g400 does but have tiny bit different shape.

Oh and my perfectly working mouse is from 1633 if someone was interested to collect that info.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> massive hand for reference.
> 
> the g400 shape barely allows me to rest my entire palm, with the deathadder i already get cramped up, forcing me to bend my fingers.


I think the Roccat Kone EMP is for you, if you can handle the weight.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> i wanna grip it, so the back of the mouse has to be voluminous enough, like the g400. after asking the question i saw on the pictures that it seems closer to a deathadder which is too short and not fat enough for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Don't be too deterred when people say its like the DA. The key difference is the DA has a really flat rear area and the G403 has the voluminous hump.
> 
> Coming from old Logitech shells you'd probably not have issue gripping as the straighter sides and palm filling sections are still there. The mouse is otherwise much smaller in its profile.


This is pretty much a spot on explanation. The rear 'hump' is surprisingly pleasant on this mouse, but it is also the biggest con for *some* people.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Indeed. The rear hump fills up your palm, which some people like. For a lot of high sens players which rely on fingers and wrists for the majority of their mouse movement, the hump can be a little bit troublesome.

It took me a good two weeks adjusting to the hump, but it's all good for me now.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Did you have to pay for return shipping? To further note that this rattle is not caused by extreme shaking of mouse. Just normal operation like webbrowsing and I can hear and feel it move, how this ever passed QC , shame on you logitech ;p


Are you sure it's the scrollwheel and not the magnets rattling (which all have afaik)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Is the ergonomic of the g403 actually comparable to a g400? and how does it perform?


It's not the same, the hump feels slightly higher and the butt is slightly shorter. However I adjusted really fast and have trouble returning to the G400/5xx shape now


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Indeed. The rear hump fills up your palm, which some people like. For a lot of high sens players which rely on fingers and wrists for the majority of their mouse movement, the hump can be a little bit troublesome.
> 
> It took me a good two weeks adjusting to the hump, but it's all good for me now.


Pretty much.
I use 30cm/360 and its fine for the most part, but when I need to make some adjustments like looking down fast etc it is hard with the hump.


----------



## Crack

Was kind of skeptical about this mice after reading about scroll issues and other stuff but ye... bought it. It's 1634 and it seems scroll wheel / buttons are fine.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Pretty much.
> I use 30cm/360 and its fine for the most part, but when I need to make some adjustments like looking down fast etc it is hard with the hump.


Which is why I've set vertical sens to almost double the horizontal value in many fps games for years already - helped me lots!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Pretty much.
> I use 30cm/360 and its fine for the most part, but when I need to make some adjustments like looking down fast etc it is hard with the hump.


200cm/360 for me now. Used to be 100cm about two years ago. Was damn good at that sens too haha.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> 200cm/360 for me now. Used to be 100cm about two years ago. Was damn good at that sens too haha.


How do you not knock over anything on your desk???


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> How do you not knock over anything on your desk???


whoooooops. I hate mornings. Especially work mornings.

8in/360, or 200mm.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> whoooooops. I hate mornings. Especially work mornings.
> 
> 8in/360, or 200mm.


Haha, I got out my ruler which goes to 30cm and was like WTH?


----------



## redshoulder

How long does it usually take for Logitech to reply to open RMA cases?


----------



## Melan

That will depend on a region. In EU, longest they took to respond to me was 3 days and that's when I filed warranty claim on friday, response came in on monday morning.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> whoooooops. I hate mornings. Especially work mornings.
> 
> 8in/360, or 200mm.


Lol figured as much








Used to be around that sens as well but when training for headshots I really had to drop some sens or I would overcorrect too much, esp. when tracking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Haha, I got out my ruler which goes to 30cm and was like WTH?


U do know Google can do that for u too? E.g. type "20cm = inch" and it will calculate it for u.


----------



## discoprince

What's the chance of me getting one at this point without a wobbly scroll wheel? I got my 403 at launch and didn't have a wobbly scroll wheel but now after a few months of use it developed this problem. I'm to lazy to rma, I'd rather just buy a new one.


----------



## Melan

50/50


----------



## pindle

Idk recent reports say the cable has been improved, maybe the build quality has also gone up. It's still a gamble I guess, but then again any mouse brand is a gamble.


----------



## Wepeel

So I bought the wireless version (it will most definitely stay and replace my Rival 300).

I opened it up to remove the magnets and noticed that the paddles that hold them in are connected to the PCB. I assume this is what connects the mouse to the USB receiver. Do the magnets amplify or somehow strengthen the connection?

It has worked fine so far without the magnets in anyway.


----------



## aalvisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> 200cm/360 for me now. Used to be 100cm about two years ago. Was damn good at that sens too haha.


There's people who use their wrists and fingers to aim

There's people who use their arms and shoulders to aim

Then there's this guy who runs around his desk with his whole body to aim














just the idea of it cracked me up good


----------



## frunction

Has anyone tried making the top of the mouse less sticky by sanding or other methods? I like my fingertips to stick, but want the hump to move a bit more freely if I have to make small adjustments.

I really want to use this as my main mouse, but just feel like I can make those small moves better with a flatter back mouse like DA or Revel.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Has anyone tried making the top of the mouse less sticky by sanding or other methods? I like my fingertips to stick, but want the hump to move a bit more freely if I have to make small adjustments.
> 
> I really want to use this as my main mouse, but just feel like I can make those small moves better with a flatter back mouse like DA or Revel.


You could possibly try something like 2000 grit or higher, but I imagine it's going to have an 'ABS shine' by the end of it. I have a feeling some type of 3M vinyl with a smooth surface might be a better idea though. The DA just has a lower and wider overall profile and the 403 is a bit taller and thinner.


----------



## weah

And Logitech propaganda still can't face/admit the reality:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814594581400580097


----------



## karod

Yeah, early batch... that's why my #1644 had the rattle, right? Right??


----------



## karod

Ok, I admit they said this on 29th of December.
1644 hints to year 2016 week 44 which is before 29.12.

So maybe they don't lie.
Someone would have to test a 17xx model?


----------



## weah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Ok, I admit they said this on 29th of December.
> 1644 hints to year 2016 week 44 which is before 29.12.
> 
> So maybe they don't lie.
> Someone would have to test a 17xx model?


Sorry to disappoint you, but they gave me a faulty 1644 last week...


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Yeah, early batch... that's why my #1644 had the rattle, right? Right??


Are you playing serial number voodoo or do you actually know the meanings behind them?


----------



## karod

That's what I read somewhere at OCN, 16 for the year and 44 for the week.

Like here http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4280#post_25768751
and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4270#post_25766408


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Maybe they just haven't sent out any from the "new" batches ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> That's what I read somewhere at OCN, 16 for the year and 44 for the week.
> 
> Like here http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4280#post_25768751
> and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4270#post_25766408


My G402 is the odd man out with this theory. I bought it early upon release and unless it fell into a time warp my July 2014 purchase doesn't fit well with the 1433 starting serial.









Or I got a rare typo on the sticker.


----------



## TristanL

got mine since about three weeks now and i really like it, coming from a Rival 700 it showed my how much i appreciate using a lighter mice again. It seems that i got lucky since there are no rattling components (beside the switches/buttons) however the cord is really not that great, even in my bungee it never holds its shape and is always "falling" to the right.
Yesterday i tried using a paperclip as bungee extension it seems to work for now:

pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thompax

debraid the cord


----------



## abso

How long does it usually take for Logitech Support to respond? I opened a ticket like 10 days ago but no answer so far. Poor quality and crappy/no support. Things sure have changed since I last time bought a logitech mouse.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> debraid the cord


This x10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> How long does it usually take for Logitech Support to respond? I opened a ticket like 10 days ago but no answer so far. Poor quality and crappy/no support. Things sure have changed since I last time bought a logitech mouse.


Heard calling them is way faster.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> That's what I read somewhere at OCN, 16 for the year and 44 for the week.
> 
> Like here http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4280#post_25768751
> and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4270#post_25766408


This isn't the case. In my case my mouse was shipped on the 2nd of September and S/N starts with 1641. That correlates to October 10-16 by your given theory.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> How long does it usually take for Logitech Support to respond? I opened a ticket like 10 days ago but no answer so far. Poor quality and crappy/no support. Things sure have changed since I last time bought a logitech mouse.


Submit another ticket. They did the same thing to me. After no response to my initial ticket after 4-5 days I just opened a new one to which they immediately responded.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Submit another ticket. They did the same thing to me. After no response to my initial ticket after 4-5 days I just opened a new one to which they immediately responded.


I already opened a second ticket 3 days ago. No response there as well...


----------



## samxkim

Tweet their twitter account. They'll ask you for some ticket information and usually someone will respond to your ticket after a day or so.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

You can also bug them on the logitechg subreddit with your ticket number.


----------



## Bucake

for now i'm back at the old 3G deathadder.
it immediately made me realize that the G403 shape just isn't working for me. and god, i love the coating of the 3G so much. hmmm.

anyway, it did make me realize that the g403 is just such a damn good mouse. the cable is my favorite cable so far, even though it's braided. i even prefer it over the 3G cable, or any other cable for that matter.
that came as a bit of a surprise, since i've hated every single braided cable i'd used until the g403.
M1 and M2 are pretty much godlike on the g403. deathadder has rather garbage, mushy clicks in comparison.
the g403 wheel is obviously superior, but M3 is crap for both mice.
side buttons of the 3G are not bad at all, but nonetheless the g403 easily wins here.

yeah, nice one, logitech








i think the wheel could be slightly better, M3 _should_ be much better, side buttons could be slightly better.. but other than that, this is absolutely a top tier mouse.

(disclaimer: maybe i just got lucky with my unit. mine has none of the mentioned issues.)


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> for now i'm back at the old 3G deathadder.


Same for me, back to DeathAdder. I keep trying to like this mouse, but I just can't aim as good with it.


----------



## dropadred

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yruobAUawcuVJv_Kj1XW1HdPXYrwJpJ8_w
RMA?
- Scroll wheel rattle
- buttons (springs??) rattle
- side button spring's noise


----------



## sjzorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yruobAUawcuVJv_Kj1XW1HdPXYrwJpJ8_w
> RMA?
> - Scroll wheel rattle
> - buttons (springs??) rattle
> - side button spring's noise


jesus christ...


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yruobAUawcuVJv_Kj1XW1HdPXYrwJpJ8_w
> RMA?
> - Scroll wheel rattle
> - buttons (springs??) rattle
> - side button spring's noise


If thats not RMA then I dont know what is.

But 1 thing, when you drop mouse on table it makes rattle, isnt that normal?
Mine makes rattle too if I drop it on table and only if I dont hold the m1 and m2 buttons.
So its mousebuttons that rattle if I let it freely drop with more force than in normal use.


----------



## Neshy414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> If thats not RMA then I dont know what is.
> 
> But 1 thing, when you drop mouse on table it makes rattle, isnt that normal?
> Mine makes rattle too if I drop it on table and only if I dont hold the m1 and m2 buttons.
> So its mousebuttons that rattle if I let it freely drop with more force than in normal use.


Yup pretty much, rattle when tapping the mouse on the pad is kind of a given with side buttons that are separated from the shell, the only two mice i own that do not make that noise when put down are my FK2 and FK1. Nixeus Revel is doing quite well in that regard too but it's a tad louder. Which makes sense as the FK shell is super rigid, while the Nixeus' is slightly less so, making it easier to wobble a bit i suppose.

Either way unless it's really bad, or in the case of the Logitech mice you can still hear it strongly while your fingers rest on the buttons, i wouldn't worry too much about it. It's annoying but yeah, both my G-Pro and G102 do it, as does my G403. It's probably not a QC issue but rather an oddity of the design, caused by the vertical play in the buttons as dropadred demonstrated in his video... that's about the only thing that's normal about that mouse though... holy crap.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yruobAUawcuVJv_Kj1XW1HdPXYrwJpJ8_w
> RMA?
> - Scroll wheel rattle
> - buttons (springs??) rattle
> - side button spring's noise


Ouch, burn it with fire!

For real though Logitech, work this stuff out, it's flat out unacceptable.


----------



## dropadred

This is tapping when I actually not press but hold my fingers on all buttons (left, mouse, side buttons), same if all of these are pressed down. At least it is confirmed now, there is scroll wheel rattle even on latter wireless versions.

Anyway, I do not know, what to do honestly, but it will probably go away, but...would you mind telling me how it will be processed by the Amazon (bought from Amazon directly, not FBA nor external seller), is there any chance I will get immediately replacement as I have no intentions on any sort of refund as
a) I love it, with the occupation on my desk having cable means every once a while hitting with it speaker, monitor or monitor's stand so it is just a huge relief
b) I got it at just killin' price of 70, so refund would be a disaster, because I am not willing to pay 90+ for it again.


----------



## abso

Logitech QC and Support seem to be as poor as it gets. And 70€/$ for this mouse is a killin price? Where are you from? Wouldnt even have considered getting one for half that price tag


----------



## dropadred

Here, the prices start at 90 (Europe). And I'm talking about a wireless version.


----------



## Maximillion

Dude was really strumming his side button like Eric Clapton...I'm done


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> Here, the prices start at 90 (Europe). And I'm talking about a wireless version.


Ah ok, I ment the wired one.


----------



## kevin-L

Am I going to be denied RMA because I cut the braid off my mouse cable? I got my first g403 replaced right away due to scroll rattle, the replacement had a scroll wheel that was a little loose, but seemed a lot better overall so I thought I'd be able to keep it. 2 months later and the scroll is now extremely loose, randomly scrolling up and down mid-game, and makes a noise every time I swipe the mouse, but I debraided it before it started doing this. Is it worth trying to get it replaced?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Am I going to be denied RMA because I cut the braid off my mouse cable? I got my first g403 replaced right away due to scroll rattle, the replacement had a scroll wheel that was a little loose, but seemed a lot better overall so I thought I'd be able to keep it. 2 months later and the scroll is now extremely loose, randomly scrolling up and down mid-game, and makes a noise every time I swipe the mouse, but I debraided it before it started doing this. Is it worth trying to get it replaced?


Any mod will break the warranty so yeah you're out of luck. If you send it in Logitech's just gonna laugh at it. Should've gotten a new cable instead and kept the original one as a backup in case you need it for some reason, like now.


----------



## kevin-L

I actually have my original g403 that showed up with the scroll wheel already completely loose, if I wanted to I could swap out the cables. But I thought there was some kind of plastic seal that breaks the first time you open the mouse? Wouldn't swapping out the cable also void the warranty? And I also never had to send in my original g403 to get a replacement, I'm just wondering if it's different this time since it's the replacement that's getting replaced.


----------



## Hunched

The quality control is non-existent, this is still worse than the Scream thread, both never ending train wrecks.

All these companies on the struggle bus with mice, I mean they're just so confusing with their whole 5 moving parts.

We apparently haven't had enough decades to research how to design and manufacture such a complicated piece of technology with consistent quality.









Everything is cheap overpriced hot garbage


----------



## Zyther

anyone feel like the mouse is scraping along the bottom? my razer mouse is smooth without any drag(maybe worn in skatez?) New g403 feels like bottom of mouse is hitting mouse mat.

mat is a G640


----------



## Melan

Probably just bad stock mouse feet. Mine were surprisingly ok, but hotlines are way better. If hyperglide releases theirs (along with center piece) I'll switch again.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> anyone feel like the mouse is scraping along the bottom? my razer mouse is smooth without any drag(maybe worn in skatez?) New g403 feels like bottom of mouse is hitting mouse mat.
> 
> mat is a G640


Have you tried to check what part is scratching it?
My mouse had some tiny corner on bottom of the mouse that could sratch the mat if I landed on angle, smoothed it out with nail file.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Stock feet were pretty bad out of the box, but once they shine up they are not too bad.


----------



## Neshy414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> This is tapping when I actually not press but hold my fingers on all buttons (left, mouse, side buttons), same if all of these are pressed down. At least it is confirmed now, there is scroll wheel rattle even on latter wireless versions.
> 
> Anyway, I do not know, what to do honestly, but it will probably go away, but...would you mind telling me how it will be processed by the Amazon (bought from Amazon directly, not FBA nor external seller), is there any chance I will get immediately replacement as I have no intentions on any sort of refund as
> a) I love it, with the occupation on my desk having cable means every once a while hitting with it speaker, monitor or monitor's stand so it is just a huge relief
> b) I got it at just killin' price of 70, so refund would be a disaster, because I am not willing to pay 90+ for it again.


If you RMA it through Amazon they should send you a replacement unit immediately, i think you have 30 days to send the defect one in after that. At least that's how it's done here in Germany, may be different at your location.


----------



## Zyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Have you tried to check what part is scratching it?
> My mouse had some tiny corner on bottom of the mouse that could sratch the mat if I landed on angle, smoothed it out with nail file.


I feel like its near the right mouse button but cant seem to point it, got a pic of where you filed?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> I feel like its near the right mouse button but cant seem to point it, got a pic of where you filed?


At work atm but here is googled pic where I marked that seam where it was a bit higher than rest.


----------



## Hemanse

Guess i should have read this thread before buying, thought it was just the first batch that had the mousewheel rattle issue, just picked up mine today after ordering it online on saturday. Is it worth contacting Logitech support or should i just send it back to the store?





 What it sounds like if anyone is curious.


----------



## Vipu

How hard is it to remove those magnets?
If I have to open the whole mouse then im not gonna risk opening and maybe some rattle starts after for that few grams


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Guess i should have read this thread before buying, thought it was just the first batch that had the mousewheel rattle issue, just picked up mine today after ordering it online on saturday. Is it worth contacting Logitech support or should i just send it back to the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it sounds like if anyone is curious.


Does it really matter though? You still have warranty. If it eventually breaks then get a replacement, but the mouse will still work perfectly fine despite the noise when flinging it around in the air like a salt and pepper shaker. I can appreciate that you paid real money for the mouse and you feel it's not up to quality, but it's not like you'll be out of luck if in 9 months it breaks for that (or another reason). Mine has a very slight rattle (not during normal use...), but it's been working fine for 4 months now and I've thrown it around my pad like crazy. Admittedly I did not pay for my G403, *but my point is that it comes with a 2 year warranty for you*.

I can definitively say it makes no difference to the performance of the mouse, but if it eventually does, simply submit a claim. It's up to you though... there's no guarantee you'll get a perfect mouse from any manufacturer. If you can't live with the rattle just return it to the store and pick up another product, or play the "maybe this one will be better" game. I imagine ordering direct from Logitech will better your chances for a more up to date product, but it also might not.

GLHF!


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Does it really matter though? You still have warranty. If it eventually breaks then get a replacement, but the mouse will still work perfectly fine despite the noise when flinging it around in the air like a salt and pepper shaker. I can appreciate that you paid real money for the mouse and you feel it's not up to quality, but it's not like you'll be out of luck if in 9 months it breaks for that (or another reason). Mine has a very slight rattle (not during normal use...), but it's been working fine for 4 months now and I've thrown it around my pad like crazy. Admittedly I did not pay for my G403, but my point is that it comes with a 2 year warranty for you.
> 
> I can definitively say it makes no difference to the performance of the mouse, but if it eventually does, simply submit a claim. It's up to you though... there's no guarantee you'll get a perfect mouse from any manufacturer. If you can't live with the rattle just return it to the store and pick up another product, or play the "maybe this one will be better" game. I imagine ordering direct from Logitech will better your chances for a more up to date product, but it also might not.
> 
> GLHF!


I understand what you mean, but as someone who doesnt have alot of money to spend and only replace items when i really need to, i feel like a new product should atleast come without problems like this, might not be a huge one, but they also said that this was a first batch issue, which i guess is not the case apparently. Gonna use the 45 day return policy the company i bought it from have and just pick up another mouse.


----------



## Bucake

the feet one mine weren't terrible, but why are they not great, or even good?
even my own DYI feet are significantly better, net alone hyperglides.

it's just weird to me that something simple like feet is not already at top level for every single factory / peripheral company. c'mon logitech


----------



## guywithtwohands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Guess i should have read this thread before buying, thought it was just the first batch that had the mousewheel rattle issue, just picked up mine today after ordering it online on saturday. Is it worth contacting Logitech support or should i just send it back to the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it sounds like if anyone is curious.


I'm thinking it was never fixed at all. It wouldn't surprise me if it's a design flaw that simply makes the issue more likely to occur in production.

As far as contacting Logitech support or the store... Well, I tried Logitech first and they told me to contact the retailer because "warranty is with the retailer" (what is "2-year manufacturer's guarantee", which is printed on the box, then?). I explained (and linked to) the post from the Logitech representative earlier in this thread who said to contact their customer care if you have a G403 with the issue.

According to the support agent I spoke to, I had been misinformed and these instructions are not correct.

I understand that it is standard practice to contact the retailer first, but I was hoping Logitech would at least take some form of responsibility for their terrible (or non-existent) quality control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> I understand what you mean, but as someone who doesnt have alot of money to spend and only replace items when i really need to, i feel like a new product should atleast come without problems like this, might not be a huge one, but they also said that this was a first batch issue, which i guess is not the case apparently. Gonna use the 45 day return policy the company i bought it from have and just pick up another mouse.


Absolutely. A new product at this price should not come with these kinds of issues. If you like the mouse, return it and get a replacement if you have the patience for that. Otherwise I would just return it for a refund (which might end up being the final "solution" anyway since the replacement is just as likely to be defective).


----------



## patoux01

The question is "does it matter in use?" If the answer is no, I keep things, else they're going back...

That's like the guy complaining that you can activate the side switches of a DAE if you take your 2 hands to press on the side. If he could show me how well he plays holding a mouse with 2 hands and both thumbs on the side of it, I'd give a lot more value to his comment...

At some point, if the complaints are not based on real use, they sort of lose value. Much like people arguing over 1ms delay in click latency (eg because screens have update rates waaaay below that).


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> I'm thinking it was never fixed at all. It wouldn't surprise me if it's a design flaw that simply makes the issue more likely to occur in production.
> 
> As far as contacting Logitech support or the store... Well, I tried Logitech first and they told me to contact the retailer because "warranty is with the retailer" (what is "2-year manufacturer's guarantee", which is printed on the box, then?). I explained (and linked to) the post from the Logitech representative earlier in this thread who said to contact their customer care if you have a G403 with the issue.
> 
> According to the support agent I spoke to, I had been misinformed and these instructions are not correct.
> 
> I understand that it is standard practice to contact the retailer first, but I was hoping Logitech would at least take some form of responsibility for their terrible (or non-existent) quality control.
> Absolutely. A new product at this price should not come with these kinds of issues. If you like the mouse, return it and get a replacement if you have the patience for that. Otherwise I would just return it for a refund (which might end up being the final "solution" anyway since the replacement is just as likely to be defective).


Seems rather suspecious indeed, im just gonna return it and get my money back, its one thing if i buy a 30$ mouse, but a 100$+ mouse should not arrive with loose parts, i mean nothing is perfect, but its seems like this is a very widespread problem. Probably just gonna go with a Deathadder Elite and buy it locally, i know Razer isnt exactly known for their QC either, but i have never had any problems there.


----------



## Vipu

What way can I get battery use to as minimal as possible?
I know turning lights off first ofc but is there anything else?
Like when you can choose to select profile from mouse or pc does that make any difference?

My battery stats say:
System 71 mA
Updaterate 18 mA
Lights 0 mA

What counts as system and im sure it can be lowered somehow.


----------



## redshoulder

Is it normal for both the left and right buttons and side buttons to sound completed different?
Right mouse button and left side button are louder then the other two.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> How hard is it to remove those magnets?
> If I have to open the whole mouse then im not gonna risk opening and maybe some rattle starts after for that few grams


The magnets are very easy to remove. You don't have to unscrew any pcb or anything near the wheel. Just have to open up the mouse obviously.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> The magnets are very easy to remove. You don't have to unscrew any pcb or anything near the wheel. Just have to open up the mouse obviously.


That might be enough to loosen something that is in place just enough to not make something rattle, im gonna leave my mouse closed and not risk anything.
How much those magnets lighten the mouse anyway? 5g or something?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> That might be enough to loosen something that is in place just enough to not make something rattle, im gonna leave my mouse closed and not risk anything.
> How much those magnets lighten the mouse anyway? 5g or something?







I'm not sure how much weight you save but the above video will show you how to open it up if you do decide to try it. If you pause it at 4:17 you can see the two screws that hold the magnets. As you can see just doing that will not upset the wheel or anything else in anyway.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Is it normal for both the left and right buttons and side buttons to sound completed different?
> Right mouse button and left side button are louder then the other two.


Yeah it's normal for m1 and m2 to sound a little different. Sometimes the clicks might feel a tad bit different as well. Depends on your tolerance. Personally unless they are VERY different, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Hemanse

Damn, im a little conflicted, just tried out the mouse a bit more and it sure does feel nice, also massively impressed when using it wireless, cant detect any delay if any compared to my EC2-A. Also dug a little deeper and its basically half of the steps on the mousewheel are make it wobble and rattle, the other 50% its fine.

Kinda thinking about getting a replacement, but it feels dumb having to gamble on a good one, the one i got is from batch 1631, is that a new or older one?


----------



## dropadred

Guys, regarding my situation
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4450#post_25794416

Is there any chance to disassemble the mouse and sort those button spring mechanisms somehow out? Because, now, holding all and tapping is noiseless, or is it not a good idea to take the mouse apart at all?

(Thing is I do not want refund, it was just 70 for wireless version, but right now, the Amazon has no in-house deal for it, which means I have just an option to get refund)


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> the feet one mine weren't terrible, but why are they not great, or even good?
> even my own DYI feet are significantly better, net alone hyperglides.
> 
> it's just weird to me that something simple like feet is not already at top level for every single factory / peripheral company. c'mon logitech


They've not yet created a robot that they can use in promotional videos which measures the goodness of their mouse feet unfortunately.
There's no other way of knowing, what do you propose? Human testing? Blasphemy!


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> That might be enough to loosen something that is in place just enough to not make something rattle, im gonna leave my mouse closed and not risk anything.
> How much those magnets lighten the mouse anyway? 5g or something?


Think removing the magnets shaves off around 2g.


----------



## Tarinth

The weight of the magnets with their screws is 2-3g on my scale.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> The weight of the magnets with their screws is 2-3g on my scale.


Thats very meh weight difference then, I might remove them sometime in future if I have to open the mouse for other reasons or change feet or something but not now.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Thats very meh weight difference then, I might remove them sometime in future if I have to open the mouse for other reasons or change feet or something but not now.


It adds up though. If you play without the weight cover and remove the magnets that's around 5g removed. And if you replace the cable or debraid it completely, that helps a lot as well.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> It adds up though. If you play without the weight cover and remove the magnets that's around 5g removed. And if you replace the cable or debraid it completely, that helps a lot as well.


Sure, I have wireless tho


----------



## Gorgatron

When you guys called logitech about any rattling or other problems with your g403 did logitech give you a shipping label to send the original product in for a replacement?


----------



## ajx

Hey guys, i am wondering if G403 would be comfortable according to my handgrip (my hand is 18,5)

Love G502 shape but i want to try wireless again


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i am wondering if G403 would be comfortable according to my handgrip (my hand is 18,5)
> 
> Love G502 shape but i want to try wireless again


I would say yes.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> When you guys called logitech about any rattling or other problems with your g403 did logitech give you a shipping label to send the original product in for a replacement?


I didn't have to send mine in. A couple pictures back and forth and they sent me a new one.

However, I've read online a bunch and some people have had to send theirs in.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yruobAUawcuVJv_Kj1XW1HdPXYrwJpJ8_w
> RMA?
> - Scroll wheel rattle
> - buttons (springs??) rattle
> - side button spring's noise


I dont think logitech claims the mice doesnt make any of these noise. As long as the mice is functional then I dont think logitech lies.


----------



## Zyther

Anyone know if Logitech would sell a spare part?

Looking at getting just the scroll wheel. My scroll wheel has in consistency in the transparent part of it. Not a big deal but kinda annoying. Rather not RMA when there is no rattle.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I didn't have to send mine in. A couple pictures back and forth and they sent me a new one.
> 
> However, I've read online a bunch and some people have had to send theirs in.


What did they ask you to do cut the cord and take a picture?


----------



## Wepeel

I bought a wired version because my wireless had scroll wheel rattle.

But my wired copy has a mushy left button and something rattling inside.

Is it impossible to get one of these mice without defects?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> I bought a wired version because my wireless had scroll wheel rattle.
> 
> But my wired copy has a mushy left button and something rattling inside.
> 
> Is it impossible to get one of these mice without defects?


I don't think Logitech said its mice would make no sound at all while you move it.
By the way you are so rich


----------



## Bojamijams

I have a G403 wireless. No issues whatsoever with it. Love it a lot more than the G502


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> Is it impossible to get one of these mice without defects?


no


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> no


May depend on the definition of defects









Mine is pretty decent (1st) only has some magnet/inner cable rattle which doesn't happen during gaming, only when I shake it. Also the side buttons make the spring kinda noise when I stick my finger to them and let it slide off, but who cares I don't do that normally. I've seen some people bothered by this though. My friend also got one recently and at a first glance I couldn't find any major stuff with that one too /shrug

But yeah some ppl are just unlucky I guess


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> I bought a wired version because my wireless had scroll wheel rattle.
> 
> But my wired copy has a mushy left button and something rattling inside.
> 
> Is it impossible to get one of these mice without defects?


Yeah it's possible.

Get an RMA through Logitech if where you bought it has older production models.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Yeah it's possible.
> 
> Get an RMA through Logitech if where you bought it has older production models.


You're implying newer models are fine.
It's not very nice to misinform people.


----------



## Klopfer

Ive got 2 G403 , both 1634 ...
the first has a lil MWheelrattle ... RMA it , No Problem with that , Logitech didnt want the mouse back, they just send me a new one , this has No rattle , no different clicks ... everything is fine ( except that cable







, but with stretching it from the USB to the mouse it become much more flexible )


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> You're implying newer models are fine.
> It's not very nice to misinform people.


My statement is representative of my own experience. Initial rattle on certain notches and the Logitech RMA process did its job and I now have a flawless product.

Unless I shouldn't speak from experience and rely on FUD instead.


----------



## espn

Pretty sure the Logitech support in Asia would not even consider rattle as problem and reject any rma request.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> May depend on the definition of defects


well, i kinda disagree - i think we all have enough common sense to be able to tell what's build variance and what's a defect.
whenever something clearly/far exceeds the expected build variance, it's fair to call it a defect.

some probably got a bit unlucky in the sense that they received a product with low rolls on build variance, but nonetheless without defects. imo it's fair to bring it back if you got such a product, but still i wouldn't call it defects if they're still within that expected variance.

anyway, i have a big box of mice and it's not easy to find one without some kind of imperfection. i think the seemingly recent explosion of demand for superb quality is a bit unfair, considering these variances have always been a thing. i'm fine with a demand for higher quality, but clearly not everyone is keeping in mind that build variance and imperfections have been around since the start.
really, grab your old/other mouse, shake it, smell it, grab your telescope - you're gonna find _something_.

i feel like logitech has been getting flamed without good grounds tbh. just bandwagoning i suppose.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> considering these variances have always been a thing


This.

edit: Learned this especially after accumulating a mass of Diamondback mice.


----------



## pindle

Yea agree hence the definition part. I've seen claims about slamming the mouse hard on a table and it rattling or button-clicking defects, well I don't consider that normal use and thus not a defect. Others disagree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Pretty sure the Logitech support in Asia would not even consider rattle as problem and reject any rma request.


I don't think they will consider it a defect anywhere, if the mouse is working properly otherwhise. Some regions have less strict RMA rules though that may replace a unit without investigation even, sometimes that's just more cost-effective


----------



## redshoulder

I got a reply about scroll rattle from support after 1 week, and then tell me to get replacement from Amazon, so helpful!


----------



## waylo88

Everyone who purchased from Amazon, why would you not just contact them first to begin with? Their customer support will get you taken care of immediately and have a new mouse out to you within the week whereas with Logitech you'll first have to send your mouse in, wait a week, then wait another week for the replacement to arrive. I'd only suggest contacting Logitech support if it's been 30+ days since purchase (and even then I'd bet Amazon will hook you up).


----------



## kevin-L

Are hotline competition feet still the best available for the g403? Has anyone heard news about hyperglides for g403?


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Are hotline competition feet still the best available for the g403? Has anyone heard news about hyperglides for g403?


Just buy a PTFE sheet from China, get some double sided tape, cut it to form and hello.


----------



## ravenomega

I ended up returning mine because the scroll wheel issue got annoying (1635) and got a new one (1641) and it feels like a different mouse. Like the quality feels so much better overall on it, and the the scroll wheel's steps feel more defined. Also, the side buttons don't have that springy feeling when you hit them throughout the mouse.


----------



## falcon26

Got my wireless G403 from Amazon. It's perfect no problem what so ever...I love it...


----------



## redshoulder

Getting replacement from Amazon for loose wheel (1632).


----------



## Hemanse

Send mine back for a refund, would have loved to get a replacement, but i got a feeling its just gonna be a gamble. I got a mail from from Logitech support after i send the mouse back which said:
Quote:


> I am sorry to hear that you were experiencing an issue with the scroll wheel. I cannot comment on the individual retailers, their stock or warranty replacement process. However, we would consider the rattling of the scroll wheel in your video to be a defect, and would normally recommend to get a warranty replacement.


Not sure what they mean by warranty replacement, im guessing they mean send it back to the retailer and ask for a new one?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

It usually means Logitech themselves will replace or send you a new mouse.


----------



## Vipu

How loose is loose wheel?
Since mine is pretty loose compared to G400, but still not too loose imo but its kinda close to being too loose.


----------



## redshoulder

Well mine is very loose, when i move mine across the mouse mat such as with normal web browsing I can hear it it move others seem to shake the living daylights out of it and find out it rattles.


----------



## Vipu

Oh that kind of loose.
I ment when you scroll and it scrolls too easily, so thats not what is meant with "loose scroll wheel"?


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Oh that kind of loose.
> I ment when you scroll and it scrolls too easily, so thats not what is meant with "loose scroll wheel"?


I atleast ment that my mouse wheel was actually loose, when i moved the mouse from side to side the wheel would rattle around.


----------



## Psychoduck

I don't know what to get....

Wired g403 or EC-2A?

I want something that's not as big as DeathAdder but closer to g502 with a nice thumb groove. I like the g502 but it feels too damn heavy. After half a year of using g303 I've recently taken my old mx518 out just to hold it and omg it was as if my hand got a massage... I want to have that feeling at all times with a nice sensor and light weight....


----------



## michaeldrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> I don't know what to get....
> 
> Wired g403 or EC-2A?
> 
> I want something that's not as big as DeathAdder but closer to g502 with a nice thumb groove. I like the g502 but it feels too damn heavy. After half a year of using g303 I've recently taken my old mx518 out just to hold it and omg it was as if my hand got a massage... I want to have that feeling at all times with a nice sensor and light weight....


G403 is a much better mouse in principle, but the concern would be whether or not you'd get a copy without issues


----------



## espn

For this price still just 2 years warranty is pretty bad. Some models like G502 still has 3 years warranty.


----------



## realistic01

So... Taz wrecking since picking up g403??


----------



## Psychoduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaeldrk*
> 
> G403 is a much better mouse in principle, but the concern would be whether or not you'd get a copy without issues


Is g403 actually smaller or bigger than ec2a?


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realistic01*
> 
> So... Taz wrecking since picking up g403??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> I don't know what to get....
> 
> Wired g403 or EC-2A?
> 
> I want something that's not as big as DeathAdder but closer to g502 with a nice thumb groove. I like the g502 but it feels too damn heavy. After half a year of using g303 I've recently taken my old mx518 out just to hold it and omg it was as if my hand got a massage... I want to have that feeling at all times with a nice sensor and light weight....


Hi,

It depends on your "needs".

The G403 is a little bit lighter with a few grams, has RGB LED lighting, Omron switches, configurable buttons, on-mouse memory, newer sensor (3360). But you have to double-check on the scroll wheel.
The Zowie works with different, tougher switches (Huano) and has no cusomization, but a very good build quality.
The 2 mice are nearly the same in shape, size and price.

Based on reviews the G403 is a more liked mouse, but still the Zowie is the Nr.1. on the CS championships...


----------



## detto87

Zowie is nr.1 on the CS championships because of sponsoring. And many players just don't know or care about any other mice out there if they are holding a shape in hand that they like.

To scroll wheels: I have bought 2 G403. Both have a bug-free and solid working wheel that is easy to scroll and stop. Good for browsing, useful for bunny hopping ingame. Compared to my experience with Zowie mice (I have bought roundabout 10 mice from them in the last 3 years) Logitech is toptier whereas Zowie is a cheap bugging mess. All of the Zowie mice I held in hand has a problem with the weel not registering OR registering too late and therefore resulting in a double scroll. All of them. And I'm far from alone with mousewheel problems on Zowie mice. They tried to adress the issues and went from 16step to 24step only to go back again, but never really fixed the real problem. Same story with their creaking mouse shells (EC line).. but enough ppl keep buying that quality for such a high price, so they just keep it as it is.


----------



## Psychoduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It depends on your "needs".
> 
> The G403 is a little bit lighter with a few grams, has RGB LED lighting, Omron switches, configurable buttons, on-mouse memory, newer sensor (3360). But you have to double-check on the scroll wheel.
> The Zowie works with different, tougher switches (Huano) and has no cusomization, but a very good build quality.
> The 2 mice are nearly the same in shape, size and price.
> 
> Based on reviews the G403 is a more liked mouse, but still the Zowie is the Nr.1. on the CS championships...


I need a mouse for FPS 38cm/360 sens and flick shots. I'm really tired of g303 shape and rattle (it's like a little rattle snake now) DA2013 is too bulky I can't aim with it maybe if it had a "deeper" thumb groove I could use it... G502 shape is better (minus the extremely annoying sniper button) but it's too heavy so I can't really flick shot with it... basically I would love to have MX518 at 90 grams and with up to date sensor.


----------



## michaeldrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> Is g403 actually smaller or bigger than ec2a?


G403 is slightly longer and has a very pronounced hump in the back


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> I need a mouse for FPS 38cm/360 sens and flick shots. I'm really tired of g303 shape and rattle (it's like a little rattle snake now) DA2013 is too bulky I can't aim with it maybe if it had a "deeper" thumb groove I could use it... G502 shape is better (minus the extremely annoying sniper button) but it's too heavy so I can't really flick shot with it... basically I would love to have MX518 at 90 grams and with up to date sensor.


The way I hold mice the G403 feels _much_ bulkier than the Deathadder. Maybe consider the G402 if you like the G502 shape but want it to be lighter?

EDIT: Just looked up the weight of the G402 and saw that it's 108gr. So still not super light weight...


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> The way I hold mice the G403 feels _much_ bulkier than the Deathadder. Maybe consider the G402 if you like the G502 shape but want it to be lighter?
> 
> EDIT: Just looked up the weight of the G402 and saw that it's 108gr. So still not super light weight...


The wired version is 90g without weight, and ~85g if you remove the lid and magnets.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> The wired version is 90g without weight, and ~85g if you remove the lid and magnets.


G40*2*


----------



## Psychoduck

Sounds like g403 is not much different than DA shape-wise...
Guess i'll take the risk and order EC2A (omron) tomorrow. I have to try Zowie at least once to see what the hype is all about...


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> Sounds like g403 is not much different than DA shape-wise...
> Guess i'll take the risk and order EC2A (omron) tomorrow. I have to try Zowie at least once to see what the hype is all about...


Right now the g403 looks as the better choice, but I feel the same. Sometimes I will have to try out the Zowie...


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> Sounds like g403 is not much different than DA shape-wise...
> Guess i'll take the risk and order EC2A (omron) tomorrow. I have to try Zowie at least once to see what the hype is all about...


I prefer ec2a shape but 403 is almost as good.403 sensor is better. Ec2a feels more floaty.


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> I prefer ec2a shape but 403 is almost as good.403 sensor is better. Ec2a feels more floaty.


I have to somehow try a Zowie.


----------



## MasterBash

I got my hotline games for my G403 and my G900. They make a HUGE difference with my g900... the mouse glides so well, in fact... Better than my G403 despite being heavier. That didn't happen with the stock feet.

Unfortunately, the hotline feet on the G403 makes only a little improvement. It doesn't glide as well the G900 with the hotline feet, while being lighter... Weird... I mean its an improvement but really not as much as I expected. :\


----------



## pez

The G403 is a bit thinner feeling (narrow) and taller. Almost if you took a DeathAdder and squeezed it hard enough for its proportions to redistribute to increased height. For me, it eventually because harder to aim due to this. I change nice way too much to have a 'daily' mouse, but the DeathAdder Elite has found its way back to my mouse pad the last several times.


----------



## Psychoduck

Lol so as i'm ordering EC2-A the sales guy says to me "You should really get steelseries or razer (they don't have logitech) instead as 80% of zowie mice we get is defective in some way or another. Why am I paying 70$ for this what kind of voodoo magic is this?....







Hopefully I won't be crying myself to sleep tomorrow..


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> Lol so as i'm ordering EC2-A the sales guy says to me "You should really get steelseries or razer (they don't have logitech) instead as 80% of zowie mice we get is defective in some way or another. Why am I paying 70$ for this what kind of voodoo magic is this?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I won't be crying myself to sleep tomorrow..


I looked at CSGO top 10 players, at least 8 of 10 use zowie, then you know where does the benq money go and no money for the game build quality and design. Yeah it looks like a game mice and that's all.


----------



## Zyther

What is best switches to get and replace on M1 and M2?
I do like the defualt ones, but the m2 is mushy.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> What is best switches to get and replace on M1 and M2?
> I do like the defualt ones, but the m2 is mushy.


Omron D2F-01F are considered the best.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Omron D2F-01F are considered the best.


Indeed they are considered the best by many, as for my experience i soldered them on my g403 and g900 but they didn't feel good on both tbh. They feel stiffer, "harsh", louder and make a subtle mettalic "clack" noise on debounce which can be annoying, can't explain it better sorry.







I though about adding some lube like servisol super 10 or something alternative to that, dunno if it'll do anything to soften the switches thought.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Indeed they are considered the best by many, as for my experience i soldered them on my g403 and g900 but they didn't feel good on both tbh. They feel stiffer, "harsh", louder and make a subtle mettalic "clack" noise on debounce which can be annoying, can't explain it better sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though about adding some lube like servisol super 10 or something alternative to that, dunno if it'll do anything to soften the switches thought.


Have you tried 5Ms? Actually they're my personal favorites in terms of feel. They're least tactile and overall softest of all switches i tried, and i freaking love it.


----------



## Melan

I find d2fc-f-k a lot better. D2f-01f are harder to spam.


----------



## NovaGOD

@M1st Are you talking about D2FC-F-7N(5M)?? I can't find them anywhere atm, only standard 10-20m and 50m versions are available. Anyone tried D2F-F-3-7 btw and if yes how they feel?

I also have some 50m d2fc-f-k that i have yet to try on g403(being lazy and waiting for hyperglides as an excuse







)


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I got my hotline games for my G403 and my G900. They make a HUGE difference with my g900... the mouse glides so well, in fact... Better than my G403 despite being heavier. That didn't happen with the stock feet.
> 
> Unfortunately, the hotline feet on the G403 makes only a little improvement. It doesn't glide as well the G900 with the hotline feet, while being lighter... Weird... I mean its an improvement but really not as much as I expected. :\


Did you peel the plastic protection from the feet?


----------



## MasterBash

Yes.

I am guessing its due to the feet shape or something... It makes no sense for my g900 to glide better with both mice using hotline feet, considering it is an heavier mouse. Maybe its just the design of the g403 feet thats the problem.


----------



## paers

So I finally got around to installing another browser just to have logi's support site work, and made the ticket about the scroll wheel rattle. Any idea how long it usually takes for them to reply? It's been 5 days now.


----------



## Japi95

Logitech support is awful my ticket take a 6 days to answer and 7 days take care of things and probably now i need wait 1-2 weeks to wait my mouse arrive







...


----------



## abso

Can take up to two weeks to get a reply from them. Speaking form own experience.


----------



## Zyther

https://www.englishtaobao.net/product/529621480462/

Is this the switch worth changing to?

are they the same as the new Razer deathadder elites?

D2FC-F-K(50M)-RZ


----------



## Melan

Yes, they are the same as D2FC-F-K.

Whether it's worth switching to, I'd say yes. I like them more than stock or D2F-01F.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> @M1st Are you talking about D2FC-F-7N(5M)?? I can't find them anywhere atm, only standard 10-20m and 50m versions are available.


Yes, they're usually sold as just D2FC-F-7N, without mentioning 5M, last time i checked both ebay and aliexpress were full of offers.


----------



## Zyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes, they are the same as D2FC-F-K.
> 
> Whether it's worth switching to, I'd say yes. I like them more than stock or D2F-01F.


Where did you purchase yours from?


----------



## Melan

Ebay.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes, they are the same as D2FC-F-K.
> 
> Whether it's worth switching to, I'd say yes. I like them more than stock or D2F-01F.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase yours from?
Click to expand...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10pcs-OMRON-D2FC-F-K-50m-Mouse-Micro-Switch-/291801679070?hash=item43f0bc44de:g:wGUAAOSwgElXh8I2

So easy......


----------



## anothercodnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10pcs-OMRON-D2FC-F-K-50m-Mouse-Micro-Switch-/291801679070?hash=item43f0bc44de:g:wGUAAOSwgElXh8I2
> 
> So easy......


Can this be used in G Pro? Also, do you need a solider to change the switches?


----------



## Melan

Yes and yes.


----------



## Zyther

anyones scroll wheel like this?


----------



## pez

I'll check once I get home. I have a feeling it has to do with how the scroll wheel was ultimately assembled.


----------



## patoux01

Mine does, seems to be normal due to assembly...

I just turn it off anyway.


----------



## Snayperskaya

Mine came with a double round sticker (the ones that seal the box) on the bottom. I've used the mouse for about a day and found no problems al all. Aside from a minor superficial scratch near the thumb buttons, it feels pretty solid - no scroll rattle or any other defect that I could catch from that usage.

Now I'm a bit dumbfounded: Does Logitech reseals boxes for used products/returns? There wasn't any indicator of a REFURB or something like that on the box. Bought it from a reputable store around here.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Yes, they're usually sold as just D2FC-F-7N, without mentioning 5M, last time i checked both ebay and aliexpress were full of offers.


Found some on ebay thanks i just had to scroll through tons of (10)(20)m versions though,


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> anyones scroll wheel like this?
> ]


Same here thought mine is not completely straight light yours on the right side, it has the tiny indents visible like on the left, side just way less. Couldn't really care less myself tbh


----------



## pez

Yep, mine is the same as well.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> anyones scroll wheel like this?


I dont get this, can anyone explain what is this?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Just someone being super picky or curious about the scroll wheel.

If I recall my wired G403 is like this. Don't have lights on my G403 Wireless so it's a bit harder to tell.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> anyones scroll wheel like this?


Mine is like that(bumpy) on both sides.


----------



## Vipu

I dont get what is the problem with that light.
The scroll wheel have bumbs in it so I would think it cant have smooth light all the way then?
Seems just that people are super picky and want some unreal mouse.


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> *Seems just that people are super picky and want some unreal mouse*.


You know where you are?! You're in the jungle baby!

But seriously, yeah people are getting a little carried away with this mouse in particular for some reason. Yes, the molding on that light is normal. It looks like the wheel is formed by making a normal wheel, bisecting it, and injecting the transparent part so the light shines through. It's purely cosmetic, don't worry about it unless it's malformed and irritating your finger. The S/N shopping and detail obsession over this mouse is really something else. Seems like there was a bad batch floating around in the initial launch and people have been ocd about every detail since. So I guess some of the blame is on Logitech (well, the factory that turned out the bad batches anyway). The OCDclock.net is strong with this mouse.

I feel like I won the lottery with my first run (1631) that is pretty much perfect in every way.


----------



## redshoulder

loose wheel (1632), got replacement from amazon and has sensor rattle (1646), I'm done and plan to get full refund from amazon.


----------



## Vipu

I had 2 times now total some weirdness happen with the mouse but im not sure if its the mouse or game.
I played Doom2016 and it only happened there so far.
Its like the mouse have bad connection or something, laggy movement for few sec.
Wireless G403

Tried googling and found few cases of somekind of lag/stutter with mouse in game.
Googling g403 stutter I didnt find anything.
hmm


----------



## Melan

Only laggy movement in doom for me was when fps dipped below 120. Then I just lowered settings a bit


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I had 2 times now total some weirdness happen with the mouse but im not sure if its the mouse or game.
> I played Doom2016 and it only happened there so far.
> Its like the mouse have bad connection or something, laggy movement for few sec.
> Wireless G403
> 
> Tried googling and found few cases of somekind of lag/stutter with mouse in game.
> Googling g403 stutter I didnt find anything.
> hmm


I vaguely remember reading about people having issues with the G502 (3366 as well) tracking when using custom surface tuning. That memory is so faint though, I wouldn't bet on it. But in case you're using that, it might be worth trying to turn it off (factory default).


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I vaguely remember reading about people having issues with the G502 (3366 as well) tracking when using custom surface tuning. That memory is so faint though, I wouldn't bet on it. But in case you're using that, it might be worth trying to turn it off (factory default).


Im not using it.


----------



## dropadred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yruobAUawcuVJv_Kj1XW1HdPXYrwJpJ8_w
> RMA?
> - Scroll wheel rattle
> - buttons (springs??) rattle
> - side button spring's noise


Prior to my original post, I have just received the new one and yes, no wheel rattle, it is rock solid, but yet I still hear something rattling when shaking with the mouse.
Tapping is with less noise now, but the springs for all of the buttons are still kinda loud.
Buttons have slightly different feel and different sound to them as well.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Im not using it.


Do you have a router or something similar nearby?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> Prior to my original post, I have just received the new one and yes, no wheel rattle, it is rock solid, but yet I still hear something rattling when shaking with the mouse.
> Tapping is with less noise now, but the springs for all of the buttons are still kinda loud.
> Buttons have slightly different feel and different sound to them as well.


Every g403 rattles just a tiny bit,even if sensor and scroll wheel are fine. Mostly it's the little magnets that hold the lid, have a feeling (without having opened it) mine is rattling very slightly due to the last end of the mouse cord touching the shell when I shake it hard enough.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Do you have a router or something similar nearby?
> Every g403 rattles just a tiny bit,even if sensor and scroll wheel are fine. Mostly it's the little magnets that hold the lid, have a feeling (without having opened it) mine is rattling very slightly due to the last end of the mouse cord touching the shell when I shake it hard enough.


Yes router like 1m away


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Yes router like 1m away


Logitech recommends keeping wireless routers 2m+ away from the G403 receiver. The receiver should also be plugged into the USB cable and placed within 20cm of the mouse.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Logitech recommends keeping wireless routers 2m+ away from the G403 receiver. The receiver should also be plugged into the USB cable and placed within 20cm of the mouse.


I thought they had advertized how there is no problems with any wireless stuff around these mice, even in big lan parties.
I still have to see if that thing happens anywhere else or was it just Doom.

I guess I could also try to see if I can place my router bit better somewhere.


----------



## patoux01

While the recommendation is to not have a router nearby, it's really not an issue imo. It might in some case add a tiny bit of increased latency (~ 2ms) if it gets blasted to the point where it is impossible to send data.

http://www.pcgamer.com/how-logitech-aims-to-prove-wireless-mouse-latency-is-a-thing-of-the-past/2/ shows the tests that have been made...


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patoux01*
> 
> While the recommendation is to not have a router nearby, it's really not an issue imo. It might in some case add a tiny bit of increased latency (~ 2ms) if it gets blasted to the point where it is impossible to send data.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/how-logitech-aims-to-prove-wireless-mouse-latency-is-a-thing-of-the-past/2/ shows the tests that have been made...


Yeah I dont think its the router since it have happened only 2 times and it was while I was playing Doom.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I thought they had advertized how there is no problems with any wireless stuff around these mice, even in big lan parties.
> I still have to see if that thing happens anywhere else or was it just Doom.
> 
> I guess I could also try to see if I can place my router bit better somewhere.


You can also enter setup and set your router to a different channel. Would be whise to first inspect the range of channels with an app or something so you'll know you're not using an overly used frequency by e.g. neighbours or other wireless devices.

Think it's just a coincidence it happened during Doom, unless it has very WIFI-stressing netcode and ur also playing over WIFI, which I doubt


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> You can also enter setup and set your router to a different channel. Would be whise to first inspect the range of channels with an app or something so you'll know you're not using an overly used frequency by e.g. neighbours or other wireless devices.
> 
> Think it's just a coincidence it happened during Doom, unless it has very WIFI-stressing netcode and ur also playing over WIFI, which I doubt


I have already checked and my channel 1 is best here. It doesnt have to be anything with wifi or netcode, maybe doom just bugs sometimes like that who knows.
If I dont see that happen anywhere else then it have to be something about doom.


----------



## redshoulder

Hi guys, so perfect sample has no rattle whatsoever? I got replacement from amazon (1646) it rattles but it is not scroll wheel. I'm wondering if its sensor or something else. My thoughts are that for £80 it should be pretty much faultless, pity since it is great shape and fits my hand well.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Why don't you put a piece of opaque tape over the sensor and test?

Most rattle comes from the plastic holder around the scroll wheel inside the mouse.


----------



## redshoulder

Won't opening up void warranty?


----------



## Melan

You don't need to open up the mouse just to place a tape over sensor hole.


----------



## noibat2

I'm struggling with my cable. Debraided cable its better or should I buy a deathadder cable and replace?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Hi guys, so perfect sample has no rattle whatsoever? I got replacement from amazon (1646) it rattles but it is not scroll wheel. I'm wondering if its sensor or something else. My thoughts are that for £80 it should be pretty much faultless, pity since it is great shape and fits my hand well.


After a year it will be like £50, the cost is like £20 or below, I dont expect a £20 cost mouse is like perfect slient.


----------



## Zyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> I'm struggling with my cable. Debraided cable its better or should I buy a deathadder cable and replace?


Get a cable from @Ceesa ordered one for my G403, got it yesterday, have not installed it yet, but super light and flexible
order from: http://goo.gl/pRuZKO


----------



## noibat2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> Get a cable from @Ceesa ordered one for my G403, got it yesterday, have not installed it yet, but super light and flexible
> order from: http://goo.gl/pRuZKO


The taxes on my country are very high even for a 15$ cable and there's the shipping price too.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Won't opening up void warranty?


Not if you do it CAREFULLY







.


----------



## Zyther

anyone know how to open the g403 without breaking those tabs?


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> And yes the cable is TERRIBLE. It's heavy, thick, and I could feel it dragging on the mouse pad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> The taxes on my country are very high even for a 15$ cable and there's the shipping price too.





http://imgur.com/VJ4Wt


gl hf

it is a VERY time consuming process but it also fool-proof if you use this type of scissors


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VJ4Wt
> 
> 
> gl hf
> 
> it is a VERY time consuming process but it also fool-proof if you use this type of scissors


It's not time consuming really. You only need to make one cut near the mouse and then the rest of the braiding can just slide down leaving the mouse end of the cable with at least three feet unbraided. Just be careful.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I have already checked and my channel 1 is best here. It doesnt have to be anything with wifi or netcode, maybe doom just bugs sometimes like that who knows.
> If I dont see that happen anywhere else then it have to be something about doom.


I just can't for the love of it fathom how a game would interfere with the mouse signal - at all. You mentioned it happened twice which is also why I wouldn't suspect it (coincidence?).

Well as for quick fix just put the receiver on your desk under your monitor - that should overrule the router (unless that's even closer). Also - is it possible to run the mouse on another channel? Only have the wired so I don't know. If you can't/don't want to chance router channels that may still be a solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> I'm struggling with my cable. Debraided cable its better or should I buy a deathadder cable and replace?


After debraiding mine it was actually pretty good, so good that I decided to keep it instead of ordeering a CeesA cable, more than happy with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> It's not time consuming really. You only need to make one cut near the mouse and then the rest of the braiding can just slide down leaving the mouse end of the cable with at least three feet unbraided. Just be careful.


I had a REALLY rough time loosening it enough to do that, and even still I couldn't fit scissors in the loosened sleeve to remove it. Ended up just loosening 2-4cm a time and cutting it off. YMMV.


----------



## noibat2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I just can't for the love of it fathom how a game would interfere with the mouse signal - at all. You mentioned it happened twice which is also why I wouldn't suspect it (coincidence?).
> 
> Well as for quick fix just put the receiver on your desk under your monitor - that should overrule the router (unless that's even closer). Also - is it possible to run the mouse on another channel? Only have the wired so I don't know. If you can't/don't want to chance router channels that may still be a solution.
> After debraiding mine it was actually pretty good, so good that I decided to keep it instead of ordeering a CeesA cable, more than happy with it.
> I had a REALLY rough time loosening it enough to do that, and even still I couldn't fit scissors in the loosened sleeve to remove it. Ended up just loosening 2-4cm a time and cutting it off. YMMV.


The cable still heavy? If arent too much trouble, can u post some pics of your debraided G403?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> The cable still heavy? If arent too much trouble, can u post some pics of your debraided G403?


Warning: bad imagery, just a normal phone with crappy lighting









Carefully debraided as not to rip the rubber underneath, and burned off the tiny loose threads at the end (they are attached to the rubber connector unfortunately).


Made a movie of how flexible the cable underneath is - and mind you, this was a braided cable which was stiffer than anything I ever saw, stiffer than some people report the newer week cables (somewhere between week 42-44 and up) to be. I can only push the mouse forward with the cable if I grab it near the mouse and try really hard. While braided, I could always move the mouse with the cable, unless I grabbed it like 40-50cm away from the mouse.

I'm not sure what you call heavy - I normally don't lift cables - but it feels so good now, I don't feel it dragging the mouse at all, so I didn't order a CeesA cable. Satisfied with how it feels atm.


----------



## noibat2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Warning: bad imagery, just a normal phone with crappy lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully debraided as not to rip the rubber underneath, and burned off the tiny loose threads at the end (they are attached to the rubber connector unfortunately).
> 
> 
> Made a movie of how flexible the cable underneath is - and mind you, this was a braided cable which was stiffer than anything I ever saw, stiffer than some people report the newer week cables (somewhere between week 42-44 and up) to be. I can only push the mouse forward with the cable if I grab it near the mouse and try really hard. While braided, I could always move the mouse with the cable, unless I grabbed it like 40-50cm away from the mouse.
> 
> I'm not sure what you call heavy - I normally don't lift cables - but it feels so good now, I don't feel it dragging the mouse at all, so I didn't order a CeesA cable. Satisfied with how it feels atm.


Thanks bro!
My problem atm with the G403 is the cable in low sens. When I move the mouse, there's a strong force on opposite side and the cable keep hitting the mousepad/table (with mouse bungee) because it's too heavy.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> I just can't for the love of it fathom how a game would interfere with the mouse signal - at all. You mentioned it happened twice which is also why I wouldn't suspect it (coincidence?).
> 
> Well as for quick fix just put the receiver on your desk under your monitor - that should overrule the router (unless that's even closer). Also - is it possible to run the mouse on another channel? Only have the wired so I don't know. If you can't/don't want to chance router channels that may still be a solution.
> After debraiding mine it was actually pretty good, so good that I decided to keep it instead of ordeering a CeesA cable, more than happy with it.
> I had a REALLY rough time loosening it enough to do that, and even still I couldn't fit scissors in the loosened sleeve to remove it. Ended up just loosening 2-4cm a time and cutting it off. YMMV.


Receiver is already next to my mousepad so its as close as possible really.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Thanks bro!
> My problem atm with the G403 is the cable in low sens. When I move the mouse, there's a strong force on opposite side and the cable keep hitting the mousepad/table (with mouse bungee) because it's too heavy.


Np! I'm 100% sure (at least assuming we don't have different cables) you'll be very pleased with the result, I felt exactly the same and didn't expect it to make such a big difference. It did








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Receiver is already next to my mousepad so its as close as possible really.


Did you also try different frequencies on the mouse? Routers can do some really funky stuff when they're being hammered with a high load over WIFI, including using multiple frequencies that still may interfere with your mouse. Still I would've expected it to be ok if the receiver is that close. Weird. Maybe try a different USB port? Pref. USB2, not 3. Not sure what else it could be








Do you play other games? Did it still happen recently?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Np! I'm 100% sure (at least assuming we don't have different cables) you'll be very pleased with the result, I felt exactly the same and didn't expect it to make such a big difference. It did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also try different frequencies on the mouse? Routers can do some really funky stuff when they're being hammered with a high load over WIFI, including using multiple frequencies that still may interfere with your mouse. Still I would've expected it to be ok if the receiver is that close. Weird. Maybe try a different USB port? Pref. USB2, not 3. Not sure what else it could be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play other games? Did it still happen recently?


Cant change change channel or something like that in mouse.
Im playing other games too and it still have happened only in Doom that 2 times.
Im not gonna change anything until it happens outside of Doom.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Cant change change channel or something like that in mouse.
> Im playing other games too and it still have happened only in Doom that 2 times.
> Im not gonna change anything until it happens outside of Doom.


Bummer. Have some 40 hours on Doom but no wireless so hence no issues. If it happens again, maybe unplug your router REALLY quick, so you can see if that fixes the problem. Then you know at least it's related to the router. Did you test it on another comp also? Otherwhise... apart from tinfoiling up your router (still figure that to be the most promising suspect) I'm starting to run out of ideas


----------



## noibat2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Np! I'm 100% sure (at least assuming we don't have different cables) you'll be very pleased with the result, I felt exactly the same and didn't expect it to make such a big difference. It did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also try different frequencies on the mouse? Routers can do some really funky stuff when they're being hammered with a high load over WIFI, including using multiple frequencies that still may interfere with your mouse. Still I would've expected it to be ok if the receiver is that close. Weird. Maybe try a different USB port? Pref. USB2, not 3. Not sure what else it could be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play other games? Did it still happen recently?


Another question, which blade/scissor did u use? And u started debrading in the mouse conector or in the usb?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Another question, which blade/scissor did u use? And u started debrading in the mouse conector or in the usb?


Started at the plug (in case I messed anything up then it's not visible near the mouse) with pulling a serraded knife just lightly against the cable to fray it a bit. After you get the first few loops loose, cut them for a bit more room, and gently work your way in there. I used precision screwdrivers to pull out the loops but a knitting tool is even better, someone posted a pic in this thread of it. Doesn't really matter as long as it's a fine tip you can pull the loops with. For cutting, I used my regular kitchen scissors (way oversized









), but a small sharp one would do way better. I'm thinking of these little sharp pointed nail scissors (not clippers!!!), or something similar. You'll see soon enough it's not hard, just take your time so you don't damage the cable.

Edit: the knitting tool was from this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/4310#post_25771674


----------



## Maximillion

hm, guess this thing is $35 again for a bit...


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> hm, guess this thing is $35 again for a bit...


Thats nice, could buy 3 of those for the price it costs around here


----------



## SpirosKGR

In recent days the rattle problem became worse ( ver. 1633 ). Can i ask logitech for an RMA? Also if its possible to send me a G Pro or G203
as product replacement ? ( Becuase in the end I was not happy with the mouse -rattle problems- big for my hand )


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Got curious and picked the wireless version up. No flaws were immediately noticeable. Might or might return it, undecided.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> *Might or might* return it, undecided.


Tough decision there buddy.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Heh, I'm actually not going to correct that. Because I'm sure that I typed out what I was thinking unconsciously.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpirosKGR*
> 
> In recent days the rattle problem became worse ( ver. 1633 ). Can i ask logitech for an RMA?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpirosKGR*
> 
> Also if its possible to send me a G Pro or G203


You can request other product if it has the same value. Friend of mine asked for G402 because G303 was broken, and got it.


----------



## Jeptil0t

I don't know what all the fuss is over scroll rattle. If I shake my 403, it will rattle slightly, if I fly it around the pad full autism style it doesn't, so not really an issue?

The mouse feet on the other hand are woeful, truly horrendous, and just about the only real con of the 403. You can see the uneven surface of them and feel it easily, very strange on an otherwise flawless product.

I replaced them with 0.6mm Teflon feet from Hotline Games and it glides like a dream. Much more noticeable than swapping out the feet on a Zowie for example, which are already pretty good.

So yeah, making a fuss over the scroll wheel while shaking it in the air? but not overwhelming complaints about the feet, confusing.


----------



## noibat2

How do you guys set the G403 cable on mouse bungee?
I have this bungee https://www.amazon.com/Mouse-Bungee-Management-Fixer-Holder/dp/B00IE00HTW and cant find a good cable position.
The cable or is moving and the rubber plug do a ''click feel'' or its too heavy in any position.
Does anyone have this click-on rubber feel when the cable is high?
Thanks!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Well my unit does not rattle at all. Even if it did, as long as the lens or scroll wheel is not loose, I'd consider it acceptable. Oh, and for some reason the switches on mine remind me of one of the Copperhead's I own.


----------



## Avalar

Just got a G403 Wireless. The size is _perfect_ for my 19.5 cm long, 10 cm wide hands. The shape is comfortable, and I like how it slopes down toward toward the right mouse button. The scroll wheel is heavenly, and the clicks are light like they are on the G Pro. The wireless connection is amazing and is just as good as wired, except _better_ because no cable.








And the battery life is great; the lowest estimated hours of power remaining I could get with the most power-draining lighting effects was 18 hours, and that was on an 80% charge.

10/10. Thus far, my favorite mouse.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeptil0t*
> 
> I don't know what all the fuss is over scroll rattle. If I shake my 403, it will rattle slightly, if I fly it around the pad full autism style it doesn't, so not really an issue?


Mine was rattling like hell when I was swiping the mouse across the pad. So yeah. Great scrollwheel.


----------



## pez

By the way, for you guys looking for a good bungee that won't break the bank, I *highly* recommend this one:
https://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-Kaliber-ELEVATR-Manager-GGMCS/dp/B01J08O1SE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486448259&sr=8-1&keywords=iogear+bungee

It comes back in stack super quickly (I ordered mine a weekend or two ago even though a day prior it showed 'ships in 1-2 months).

It's not super gaudy, has decent weight to it, the base doesn't move (so long as it and the surface are clean and probably non-porous), and those little 'camo' sections are stickers that peel off if you can't stand them (







).

I'll double-check how the cable fits in it for my G Pro and G403 when I get home as I've been using it with my DA:E.


----------



## Jeptil0t

Nope, I use it in a Zowie Camade, fits perfect and works the same as any other mouse I have used with it.

I will say the cable is pretty thick, which I don't particularly enjoy. But then braided cables tend to break pretty easily, so I can see why they chose the design.


----------



## SpirosKGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes.
> You can request other product if it has the same value. Friend of mine asked for G402 because G303 was broken, and got it.


Ι had bought it @30 euros at a local store black friday deal.


----------



## gunit2004

What are the best mouse pads for the G403 that people have been using?


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> What are the best mouse pads for the G403 that people have been using?


I prefer glorious xl heavy with hyperglides, tried a lot including qck heavy/artisan zero/g-sr/gigantus, settled on glorious.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> What are the best mouse pads for the G403 that people have been using?


Can vouch also for the Glorious, I use the non Heavy , it is abit faster.


----------



## Hemanse

How bad is the cord on the wired G403? I see a lot of complaints about it and im currently either getting the G403 wired or a 5 month old used G900 that looks as good as new, both is gonna cost me the same. Just wondering if the cord on the G403 is as bad as people mention, even with a bungee (i have no plans of modding it if i were to get it).


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Go for the wireless one, I have used wired mice since 1998 and now decided to try a wireless one and the logitech G403 wireless is just about perfect.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Go for the wireless one, I have used wired mice since 1998 and now decided to try a wireless one and the logitech G403 wireless is just about perfect.


I dont want to go above 60-70$ for a mouse right now and sadly the G403 wireless is 115-120$ around here.So gonna be between the G900 or the G403 wired.


----------



## Avalar

I was surprised how quickly the G403 Wireless sold out on Amazon when the price was dropped $10 for Prime users. Less than a day!  Just glad I caught it in time lol.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> I dont want to go above 60-70$ for a mouse right now and sadly the G403 wireless is 115-120$ around here.So gonna be between the G900 or the G403 wired.


Get the G900, if you don't want to mod the wired G403! The G900 also got better stock feet than the G403.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Get the G900, if you don't want to mod the wired G403! The G900 also got better stock feet than the G403.


Alright, the guy replaced the feet i think tho, its got Hotline feet on it and comes with a package of them


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Alright, the guy replaced the feet i think tho, its got Hotline feet on it and comes with a package of them


That's even better then.


----------



## sviru

Hi guys. Is there a way to make G403 buttons like G502 buttons. It hase the best buttons period. Better than G900. Had all of them. I thought about modding g403... The super cool feeling of the G502 buttons comes from some wierd omrons? mechanism? Thnx.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sviru*
> 
> Hi guys. Is there a way to make G403 buttons like G502 buttons. It hase the best buttons period. Better than G900. Had all of them. I thought about modding g403... The super cool feeling of the G502 buttons comes from some wierd omrons? mechanism? Thnx.


The G502 buttons aren't pre-tensioned like the other mice are with springs. When I took mine apart I noticed it was just the design of the long plastic buttons (that extend to where your palm is) that give the buttons the bounce and feel they have. It's just how it's designed.

Edit: Just to clarify I illustrated it below. The buttons bend from the rounded rectangle areas mostly. And they're held down by the areas with circles. Basically resting on the Omrons already so no travel time. Also, the bottoms of the buttons have a teflon or plastic piece that touch the Omrons. That might add to the feel of the clicks. Interesting design. Probably what makes the things weigh so damn much though.


----------



## Zyther

Im using the new Hotline Games Bungee, Works really well. Very similar to the Zowie Camade

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrive-Mouse-Bungee-Mouse-Cord-Management-Fixer-Holder-For-ZOWIE-EC2-EC1-CAMADE-Gaming-Mouse/32761577075.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.K8sL61&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_10501_10000074_10503_10000032_119_10000025_10000029_430_10000028_10060_10000067_10062_10056_10055_10000062_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000013_10103_10102_10000016_10096_10000018_10000019_10000056_10000059_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000053_10000007_10000050_10084_10083_10000047_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10000041_10000044_10078_10079_10000038_429_10073_10000035_10121,searchweb201603_1,afswitch_3,single_sort_2_default&btsid=aaaff21f-345d-4ef7-8415-04a013059ca9


----------



## TriviumKM

Picked this mouse up because it was on sale and i like to waste money, and the very first thing i noticed was how bad the glide was compared to every other mouse i had tried (including the Pro).

After some inspection, i realized that the center of the bottom plate had a very slight outward bow to it, causing the middle mouse skate to be the main point of contact. Removing the middle skate improved the glide significantly, although still not as good as my other mice due to the feet just being overall garbage.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Picked this mouse up because it was on sale and i like to waste money, and the very first thing i noticed was how bad the glide was compared to every other mouse i had tried (including the Pro).
> 
> After some inspection, i realized that the center of the bottom plate had a _very_ slight outward bow to it, causing the middle mouse skate to be the main point of contact. Removing the middle skate improved the glide significantly, although still not as good as my other mice due to the feet just being overall garbage.


The stock feet suck a lot until they shine up after a couple days of usage.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Well guys.... I went out and bought a Deathadder Elite today... My G403 is officially done. It lasted basically 3 months. Delivered Dec 17, 2016. It was flawless to begin with.... now it rattles, the front side button broke, and the right click is constantly sticking. I don't really even want to RMA it at this point. This is my 3rd logitech purchase I have had to RMA in the last 2 years. Hopefully the DA lasts longer, or lasts at least until the new Roccat Kones come out.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah my flawless wired G403 has a shifting scroll wheel now as well. Probably because I put too much pressure on it when gaming.

But other than that my 3 G403s are chugging along just fine.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Well guys.... I went out and bought a Deathadder Elite today... My G403 is officially done. It lasted basically 3 months. Delivered Dec 17, 2016. It was flawless to begin with.... now it rattles, the front side button broke, and the right click is constantly sticking. I don't really even want to RMA it at this point. This is my 3rd logitech purchase I have had to RMA in the last 2 years. Hopefully the DA lasts longer, or lasts at least until the new Roccat Kones come out.


Just posted in the DA thread, actually thought you were trolling. Do you slam it on the table hard sometimes or?

I just cannot imagine buttons actually physically breaking without putting the poor thing through some abuse that is at least 5x worse than you would name "regular use".

Edit: my last 5 (!) Logi mice are all in perfect condition, hence why I'm wondering. I just cannot seem to break them but on the other hand I don't send them flying trough the room when I'm mad.


----------



## plyr

I thought the sensor alignment on the Rival was a bit bad, then I tried this mouse.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I thought the sensor alignment on the Rival was a bit bad, then I tried this mouse.


What do you mean? The weight of the mouse is balanced on both sides of the sensor.

That IS the only thing that matters...right?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> What do you mean? The weight of the mouse is balanced on both sides of the sensor.
> 
> That IS the only thing that matters...right?


Its not the balance, is the angle of the sensor, is to where it is pointed that causes this weird feeling when swiping left and right. But you get used to it after a few games.

I just don't like it, other ergonomic mice have this behavior but not as bad on my opinion.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> I dont want to go above 60-70$ for a mouse right now and sadly the G403 wireless is 115-120$ around here.So gonna be between the G900 or the G403 wired.


G900 cheaper than G403 wat?

Also what are "best" feet for G403? I might get some if they are not super expencive.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> G900 cheaper than G403 wat?


He's speaking about a used G900 here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Also what are "best" feet for G403? I might get some if they are not super expencive.


Hyperglides are considered the best. I use 8 of the model : MX - 2 / G1 (for Logitech G1 / MX 300) on every mouse they don't offer replacement feet for.
If you don't want to use "wrong" feet go for Hotline Games, but hyperglides are a lot better imo.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Its not the balance, is the angle of the sensor, is to where it is pointed that causes this weird feeling when swiping left and right. But you get used to it after a few games.
> 
> I just don't like it, other ergonomic mice have this behavior but not as bad on my opinion.


Not other, ALL. If it's not "as bad" they are either not very ergonomic or you're holding em wrong. What you're describing is basically *any* ergonomic mouse since they are DESIGNED to hold them in a way that twists your hand more naturally (thumb more upward). This creates a small angle instead of the sensor aligning perfectly with your wrist and thus the feeling you have. Guess you're stuck to ambi mice the same way I am stuck with ergo mice, I just can't get comfortable without said angle anymore


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> my last 5 (!) Logi mice are all in perfect condition, hence why I'm wondering. I just cannot seem to break them but on the other hand I don't send them flying trough the room when I'm mad.


Then you are not playing correctly. lol


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Then you are not playing correctly. lol


LOL so that's why I suck so much then!
At least my mice don't sprint into hiding for me the moment they hear me get home


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> LOL so that's why I suck so much then!
> At least my mice don't sprint into hiding for me the moment they hear me get home


Correct, they are half a$$ing because you are too nice to them. Slap em around, spit on em. Let em know you are in charge. lol


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Just posted in the DA thread, actually thought you were trolling. Do you slam it on the table hard sometimes or?
> 
> I just cannot imagine buttons actually physically breaking without putting the poor thing through some abuse that is at least 5x worse than you would name "regular use".
> 
> Edit: my last 5 (!) Logi mice are all in perfect condition, hence why I'm wondering. I just cannot seem to break them but on the other hand I don't send them flying trough the room when I'm mad.


I don't think I was hard on it. The side button that broke goes in too far now. Its like whatever is behind it stopping it when you push it in broke. I think the case physically broke in that area because the plastic under the side buttons has a lot of flex to it now.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> He's speaking about a used G900 here...
> Hyperglides are considered the best. I use 8 of the model : MX - 2 / G1 (for Logitech G1 / MX 300) on every mouse they don't offer replacement feet for.
> If you don't want to use "wrong" feet go for Hotline Games, but hyperglides are a lot better imo.


What would be good place to buy those?


----------



## Melan

hyperglide.net


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What would be good place to buy those?


hyperglide.net


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> G900 cheaper than G403 wat?
> 
> Also what are "best" feet for G403? I might get some if they are not super expencive.


As someone else mentioned, its a used G900, would be quite a deal to find a G900 cheaper than a G403.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> As someone else mentioned, its a used G900, would be quite a deal to find a G900 cheaper than a G403.


Actually G900 was cheaper than G403 here just 2 weeks after I got my G900. But im happy with G403 so I dont think G900 would fit better.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Correct, they are half a$$ing because you are too nice to them. Slap em around, spit on em. Let em know you are in charge. lol


Tried some and while I got some respect smacked into them, they still won't call me daddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I don't think I was hard on it. The side button that broke goes in too far now. Its like whatever is behind it stopping it when you push it in broke. I think the case physically broke in that area because the plastic under the side buttons has a lot of flex to it now.


Do you claw? Maybe you squeeze really hard when **** gets though and the plastic broke? I just purposely tried pressing those buttons really hard but it feels to me like the spring counters any force I press the buttons with. Maybe you just got bad luck


----------



## noibat2

Hey guys, there's my problem:

I cant make a straight down line , even on CS:GO. With my deathadder I can do that easily, but on G403 the cursor goes lower left, everytime.

There's a difference in sensor angle with deathadder and G403?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Tried some and while I got some respect smacked into them, they still won't call me daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you claw? Maybe you squeeze really hard when **** gets though and the plastic broke? I just purposely tried pressing those buttons really hard but it feels to me like the spring counters any force I press the buttons with. Maybe you just got bad luck


Nah I palm grip. I am guessing I just had bad luck and the plastic was weak or something. But you can add me to the list of people who's G403 failed in a very short time.


----------



## bittersweets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Hey guys, there's my problem:
> 
> I cant make a straight down line , even on CS:GO. With my deathadder I can do that easily, but on G403 the cursor goes lower left, everytime.
> 
> There's a difference in sensor angle with deathadder and G403?


i had this problem with the rival. is it just you or have you tried putting a ruler next to the mouse and moving it down?


----------



## Klopfer

it has a different angle


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittersweets*
> 
> i had this problem with the rival. is it just you or have you tried putting a ruler next to the mouse and moving it down?


I think he means this:



Did this with my G Pro as well. Got a straight line. Rip. :/

I usually adjust for this by sitting further from my desk, though. Or moving my keyboard to the right more. It forces me to straighten my mouse arm and wrist a bit more, but I'll play better when I do it, although it is less comfortable. I'll do this when using any of my mice when I need to be more accurate, because I tend to hold them at more of an angle. Maybe 10 degrees?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The angle of the sensor seems to be more in line with how the cable enters the mouse, not the mouse shape itself. I personally had no issues with the sensor angle but a couple others have had trouble adjusting earlier in the thread.


----------



## SmashTV

Angled thing was already discussed. I previously linked to a nice older post explaining what may cause it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1316361/razer-deathadder-4g/100

In my case, when I apply my normal grip, the mouse is pretty angled when I lift it up and look underneath. This happens with all my IME/DA style ergo mice. The only style I found that didn't was the classic Logitech ergo shells and of course ambi shapes.


----------



## noibat2

There^ , the line isnt straight and goes lower left.

I've this mouse for about 4 weeks, funny thing my G403 it's a perfect unit ( no rattles even when I shake it hard, perfect clicks, no string side buttons).

Edit: After reading the older post , in my grip I rest the ringfinger in MB as well.. So apparently , I cant use the G403 with that grip to get a perfect ''angle''.

Which mouses can I use for my grip? 18cm hand


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I put my ring finger on the rubber right beside the right mouse button. So it should be possible to draw straight lines since out grips are similar.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> 
> 
> There^ , the line isnt straight and goes lower left.
> 
> I've this mouse for about 4 weeks, funny thing my G403 it's a perfect unit ( no rattles even when I shake it hard, perfect clicks, no string side buttons).
> 
> Edit: After reading the older post , in my grip I rest the ringfinger in MB as well.. So apparently , I cant use the G403 with that grip to get a perfect ''angle''.
> 
> Which mouses can I use for my grip? 18cm hand


A picture would help


----------



## tirmsu

This is exactly why I don't like ergo mice anymore. Ambi all the way


----------



## Japi95

I got today my third logitech g403 from rma and no scroll wheel rattle







but i'ts still rattles probably cable or lense, s/n starts 1645


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Nah I palm grip. I am guessing I just had bad luck and the plastic was weak or something. But you can add me to the list of people who's G403 failed in a very short time.


Hmm me2. Weird, well at least you're the first I heard of to actually physically break the side buttons, congrats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I put my ring finger on the rubber right beside the right mouse button. So it should be possible to draw straight lines since out grips are similar.


Got the same grip here I think, is that pinky finger right of the mouse, ring finger resting on top of it, also to the side of the mouse and not resting on it?

It's basically the only grip I can use with ergo mice while maintaining good control over it, e.g. not having slanted vertical lines.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Actually I find myself putting my ring finger more on top of the mouse, just beside the mouse2 button. I feel like I have more control like that. I can rest it there without clicking the actual mouse button. Ring finger handles right click and index handles left click.


----------



## Zyther

Just installed CeeSA Cable, much better then orinigal. So flexable.


----------



## Wepeel

Does anyone else have a mouse 4 that makes the whole mouse vibrate when you brush against it or release the button quickly?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Mine used to do that when I first got it but I haven't really had any sort of issue with that nowadays.


----------



## LordSilver

Guys, I got a serious problem. I got my first mouse (SN1633), and despite not having really any problem with it, I asked for a replacement because of the rattle wheel. So I got my replacement mouse (SN1642) and it has no rattle, but the click noise is much louder. How is this even possible? Did they mount different button switches on new versions? Now I really can't decide which one to keep. To some people it may sound crazy, but I'm actually leaning towards keeping the one with silent click. On the SN1633 the right click is a bit noisier than left, while on the SN1642, left and right are almost same noise and both louder than SN1633.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> Just installed CeeSA Cable, much better then orinigal. So flexable.


Making me want a G403 again.


----------



## exeandrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> Does anyone else have a mouse 4 that makes the whole mouse vibrate when you brush against it or release the button quickly?


I do. Maby not vibrate, but spring sound.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Making me want a G403 again.


G403 doesn't want you though.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> G403 doesn't want you though.


Yeah sadly, got a love affair going with a modded and stripped down G402 right now.


----------



## iGoose

Hey, what do you recommend to clawgrip. hand size 18.5x9.5. G Pro or this G403 to Overwatch?﻿


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGoose*
> 
> Hey, what do you recommend to clawgrip. hand size 18.5x9.5. G Pro or this G403 to Overwatch?﻿


Order both and return that you dont like.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> Does anyone else have a mouse 4 that makes the whole mouse vibrate when you brush against it or release the button quickly?


Only when my finger sticks to it and I let it slide off, though it doesn't really vibrate the mouse, just the release of the spring sound (that if bad enough may vibrate?). Doesn't feel HQ or something but since that never happens in regular use I'm not too bothered by it.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Making me want a G403 again.
> 
> 
> 
> G403 doesn't want you though.
Click to expand...

This shape is unique to Logitech so it may be one of those purchases in where it's solely based upon personal needs and wants when using this mouse with their PC.

Not everyone here HATES this model, some actually love it's shape and sensor and despite some quirks, still well worth using for hours at a time







.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Yeah sadly, got a love affair going with a modded and stripped down G402 right now.


Nothing wrong with having another in the house? I find having mulitpe mice quite engaging and exciting just like dating.

Never remain loyal to just one, always have fall-backs just in case.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Nothing wrong with having another in the house? I find having mulitpe mice quite engaging and exciting just like dating.
> 
> Never remain loyal to just one, always have fall-backs just in case.


Doesnt sound like a good plan if you want to hit stuff.


----------



## noibat2

Hello, anyone can check if ur rubber connector on mouse is a bit loose? If I shake really hard when the cable is on the bungee, it rattles.


----------



## ajx

How does scroll wheel feel? I d expect something smoother and not too hard to press
I ordered G900 and immediately returned it because of rattling sound coming from wheel scroll when its locked in free wheel scroll mode
Logitech said first batches had somehow defective units (with rattling wheel scroll sound)
still the case?

Thanks


----------



## espn

Actually how does the rattle sound happen? What is the reason behind it? I am using G402 and it looks like there is no way it would make any rattle sound.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Actually how does the rattle sound happen? What is the reason behind it? I am using G402 and it looks like there is no way it would make any rattle sound.


mostly it's MWheel rattle ...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2270#post_25536669


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> mostly it's MWheel rattle ...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2270#post_25536669


It looks like it is the scroll wheel holder being too loose


----------



## Klopfer

no, theres sometimes too much space between the Wheel and the holder ...
( had 1 with that Mwheel rattle too , Logitech didnt want it back ( they just send me a new one







) , so I fixed it like shown there , and it worked )


----------



## killeraxemannic

Took apart my 403 today and figured out what happened to it. The case split straight down right between the 3 and 4 buttons under the rubber basically right where your thumb goes. That made it so it flexes and the 3 button can push in too far. I put a small piece of popsicle stick behind it for reinforcement and glued it... Seems good now and the extra weight is less than 1 gram. Not sure how it split... Guessing it was just a flaw or weak plastic.


----------



## Melan

Does anyone else has this line (or more like a crack) on the bottom of their G403?

Ref:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Took apart my 403 today and figured out what happened to it. The case split straight down right between the 3 and 4 buttons under the rubber basically right where your thumb goes. That made it so it flexes and the 3 button can push in too far. I put a small piece of popsicle stick behind it for reinforcement and glued it... Seems good now and the extra weight is less than 1 gram. Not sure how it split... Guessing it was just a flaw or weak plastic.


Its not a crack it's normal there is a support inside of it that runs along that line you can just see it through the plastic on the bottom. Mine has it too.


----------



## Melan

I doubt that, because it runs through the lens groves. It's also not a straight line.


----------



## LordSilver

Can somebody please answer my question 2 pages back? How is it possible that I have a mouse with switches much louder than another?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Does anyone else has this line (or more like a crack) on the bottom of their G403?
> 
> Ref:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nop


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordSilver*
> 
> Can somebody please answer my question 2 pages back? How is it possible that I have a mouse with switches much louder than another?


Variance.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I doubt that, because it runs through the lens groves. It's also not a straight line.


Hmm what I am seeing on mine is a straight line right where the drawing was in the picture. When I had it apart today to fix the crack by my buttons I could see various plastic supports on the bottom. If it's not straight then it probably is a crack which doesn't surprise me since mine cracked on the side.


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Does anyone else has this line (or more like a crack) on the bottom of their G403?
> 
> Ref:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've had that line on all 5 of the G403s I've had.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Does anyone else has this line (or more like a crack) on the bottom of their G403?
> 
> Ref:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


2 G403 and 1 G403-wireless ... never had such thing. Sounds like a defect...?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Does anyone else has this line (or more like a crack) on the bottom of their G403?
> 
> Ref:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the line on both my copies.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

It's on my wired model as well. It's a line, not a crack for me. Probably just the injection molding.


----------



## noibat2

So, I'm really interested in deabraiding my G403.
For u guys who did that, is it worth it?
I can still use the RMA with a debraided cable?


----------



## Necroblob

Debraiding the cable is a very noticeable improvement for me. Lighter and more flexible and if you do it carefully it looks as if it was intended that way.

When I did it before I used a pair of nail clippers to make the first break into the braiding at the USB end. Be very careful not to cut too much because the weave is quite thin and you do not want to accidentally damage the rubber cable underneath. I may have been being very paranoid but spent almost 5 minutes plucking away and then loosening the surrounding fibres.

After that I used a small pair of scissors to loosen and cut the braiding working my way up the cable all the way to the mouse. Quite laborious and took me around 30 minutes to do a good job. Others may have a more efficient technique.

I have done it on my G403, G Pro and G303 and well worth it each time. Hope that explanation is of some use to others on here.


----------



## imdavidboss

Pretty sure debraiding and RMAing afterwards aren't really a thing, to answer your last question. Logitech would likely blame any malfunction on your attempt to debraid the cable.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> Pretty sure debraiding and RMAing afterwards aren't really a thing, to answer your last question. Logitech would likely blame any malfunction on your attempt to debraid the cable.


He's most likely going to RMA the Mouse with a Retailer here, so they won't be any smarter in determining anything.

Always avoid in dealing with the manufacturer directly, far better to always deal with the retailer to avoid any negative feedback







.


----------



## noibat2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> Debraiding the cable is a very noticeable improvement for me. Lighter and more flexible and if you do it carefully it looks as if it was intended that way.
> 
> When I did it before I used a pair of nail clippers to make the first break into the braiding at the USB end. Be very careful not to cut too much because the weave is quite thin and you do not want to accidentally damage the rubber cable underneath. I may have been being very paranoid but spent almost 5 minutes plucking away and then loosening the surrounding fibres.
> 
> After that I used a small pair of scissors to loosen and cut the braiding working my way up the cable all the way to the mouse. Quite laborious and took me around 30 minutes to do a good job. Others may have a more efficient technique.
> 
> I have done it on my G403, G Pro and G303 and well worth it each time. Hope that explanation is of some use to others on here.


At moment, I'm using a mouse bungee on top of a jewel box so I can let the cable in the air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> He's most likely going to RMA the Mouse with a Retailer here, so they won't be any smarter in determining anything.
> 
> Always avoid in dealing with the manufacturer directly, far better to always deal with the retailer to avoid any negative feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eww, the RMA would be directly with Logitech. In my country, they let us to keep the old mouse sometimes or destroy them , but we need send some videos/photos of the mouse.


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Eww, the RMA would be directly with Logitech. In my country, they let us to keep the old mouse sometimes or destroy them , but we need send some videos/photos of the mouse.


I got to keep both of mine, the second one got rattle issues a few days ago so I'm gonna get my third one. Germany.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> 2 G403 and 1 G403-wireless ... never had such thing. Sounds like a defect...?


Checked mine and I also have faint lines there, seems to do with the molding, not a crack. Can't really push it in or anything and it doesn't really protrude outwards so it doesn't scrape or anything. Can't really classify that as a defect.


----------



## avensvvvvvv

I finally got around testing my wired G403.

After two days of testing I realized debraiding the cable is a must. It's super easy to do (15 minutes) and improves the mouse a whole lot.

edit: Don't follow Youtube guides, as they are all wrong. The way to do it is to use a nail clipper, cutting the outside starting from the end of the cable nearest to the mouse itself. Once every tread is cut then just push the braid to the bottom (USB port), securing it in place with duct tape, so that there's ample un-braided space that sits on the table . That way it is not needed to actually untie the threads, which would take hours.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I guess I must not really be picky since I've been using my wired G403 in it's stock form for a good couple months now.

Although the braided cable is really damn thick - I'll give it that.


----------



## Jeptil0t

I just thought I would test to see if there was any discernible wireless latency on the 403. Just in case there was any question of would the difference be noticeable on a very low latency configuration, the answer is no.

I just tested CSGO at the following settings:
1440p, 4xMSAA, 16xAF, Max Settings @ 250fps minimum on 144hz, 1ms Monitor

I tested the wireless 403 against the native wired 403 for about 2 hours each in deathmatch and a couple of comp games.

Perhaps on a 240hz monitor with the lowest all time input lag @500fps+ you might start to notice something in the area of the ~2ms, which is what I would think the wireless could add, at the lowest, though at or below the above settings and framerate I would wager there is zero discernible difference.

Would be interested if anyone on epic fps could notice it.


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeptil0t*
> 
> I just thought I would test to see if there was any discernible wireless latency on the 403. Just in case there was any question of would the difference be noticeable on a very low latency configuration, the answer is no.
> 
> I just tested CSGO at the following settings:
> 1440p, 4xMSAA, 16xAF, Max Settings @ 250fps minimum on 144hz, 1ms Monitor
> 
> I tested the wireless 403 against the native wired 403 for about 2 hours each in deathmatch and a couple of comp games.
> 
> Perhaps on a 240hz monitor with the lowest all time input lag @500fps+ you might start to notice something in the area of the ~2ms, which is what I would think the wireless could add, at the lowest, though at or below the above settings and framerate I would wager there is zero discernible difference.
> 
> Would be interested if anyone on epic fps could notice it.


It is just the same result that was communicated by others as well. RJN did a test like this, and here in Hungary there is a smaller pro mouse tester group. Both came back with the same result. One of the best wireless solutions that we can get for our money. The other one is the G900 they said, but the G403 is the best gaming mouse I would say...


----------



## Melan

I do notice the minimal difference between my wireless 403 and wired, which gets lost immediately after 10 seconds of me plugging cable in. Playing without a cable is really comfortable.


----------



## Jeptil0t

Also if you are the type of person who likes 500hz, or can't tell the difference, 500hz pushes the power consumption of the Report Rate from 5mA to 3mA, so some battery saving there is you prefer 500hz. I found both 1000hz and 500hz to be noticeably different, 1000hz feels smoother but 500hz feels more like a raw input, so there's that too.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeptil0t*
> 
> 500hz feels more like a raw input.


Wat.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Wat.


Must admit I'm a bit confused as well.


----------



## Avalar

Can't imagine anyone using the wired G402 if the cable is the same as the charging cable is for the wireless version. I could repel a mountain with it..


----------



## pindle

Sounds about what was attached to mine. Debraiding is indeed a must unless our theory that newer G403's have an updated, more flexible cable is true and you have one of those


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Can't imagine anyone using the wired G402 if the cable is the same as the charging cable is for the wireless version. I could repel a mountain with it..


I have 2 G402 around. Their cables serve as self defense weapon and having two of those is literally a rampage waiting to happen.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I have 2 G402 around. Their cables serve as self defense weapon and having two of those is literally a rampage waiting to happen.


I'm sure even Indiana Jones would be jealous of those whips.


----------



## ncck

Hyperglide has announced 2 days ago that hyperglides will be coming out for the G403 this year. Expected to be in a couple of months. First coming out is skates for the ZA13.

Announcement here: http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=home


----------



## Melan

And I bet they won't make sensor ring yet again.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> And I bet they won't make sensor ring yet again.


Hopefully they do!


----------



## Melan

It's only thing that stops me from using hyperglides atm. They are selling premium skates for premium price, might as well sell an entire set.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It's only thing that stops me from using hyperglides atm. They are selling premium skates for premium price, might as well sell an entire set.


Well they clearly had some kind of data/information to conclude that producing a center skate would raise the cost of input thus raising the price and potentially hurting the overall revenue from it.. but it must have sold fairly well if they're considering making it for 3 more mice. Lets hope going forward they include all the skates. It's all these new logi mice really need cause the stock skates were some of the worst I've used in a loooong time.


----------



## Melan

Raise in price would be insignificant since you already have to pay almost 10 euros for G Pro skates. If people wanted something cheaper they would buy hotlines which offer entire set for less. Glide quality wouldn't be that much worse either.


----------



## Avalar

Dang, and I just got some Hotline Games feet for my G403, too. I'd much rather have Hyperglides. Idk what it is with mouse feet, but I'm confused.

The stocks for my G Pro were horrid. The Hotline Games set, a bit better. However, on my aluminum pad at least, a noticeable ring appears around all the feet, showing where it's worn. After maybe a couple hours of use, the glide on them was slower than when they were new. At least they wore evenly.

But the Hyperglides set, man; those are phenomenal. They had the fastest glide of the three and no problems with wear.

And now with my G403, the stocks feel fine to me, even on my hard pad. Maybe it's just because the feet on the G Pro were so small that they benefit more from a better material..? I won't be replacing these until they wear down to the point of becoming irritating lol.


----------



## yonapn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Dang, and I just got some Hotline Games feet for my G403, too. I'd much rather have Hyperglides. Idk what it is with mouse feet, but I'm confused.
> 
> The stocks for my G Pro were horrid. The Hotline Games set, a bit better. However, on my aluminum pad at least, a noticeable ring appears around all the feet, showing where it's worn. After maybe a couple hours of use, the glide on them was slower than when they were new. At least they wore evenly.
> 
> But the Hyperglides set, man; those are phenomenal. They had the fastest glide of the three and no problems with wear.
> 
> And now with my G403, the stocks feel fine to me, even on my hard pad. Maybe it's just because the feet on the G Pro were so small that they benefit more from a better material..? I won't be replacing these until they wear down to the point of becoming irritating lol.


I have exactly the same problem as you.
I think there is no choice but to wait for the hyperglides, I hope it is not more than two months







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Was sceptical of the 1mm thickness of the skates, but damn, theyre so bloody perfect.


You continue with these mouse feets?, and you use this mouse on a aluminium pad?
I want the biggest slip possible and I don't know if wait for the official hyperglide mouse feets or do the same as you and buy the microsoft 1.1 hyperglide now.


----------



## abso

I have Hyperglides on my WMO and 0.6mm HotlineGames Competition feet on my g100s. On all my mousepads the the Holine Games feet have a better glide.


----------



## yonapn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I have Hyperglides on my WMO and 0.6mm HotlineGames Competition feet on my g100s. On all my mousepads the the Holine Games feet have a better glide.


I think this depends on the type of mousepad.
Maybe you are using a cloth mousepad?


----------



## abso

I use soft pad but I also tried hard plastic pad ( funC).

Just finished debraiding the G403. Seems I cut the rubber cable a one place. At the very end of the mouse side I can see a tiny spot with metal shine through. It seems to work so far, I just hope there wont be any issues because of that. Should I put some tape on that spot of the cable?



Cable wise it is definitly an improvement over the braided one.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I use soft pad but I also tried hard plastic pad ( funC).
> 
> Just finished debraiding the G403. Seems I cut the rubber cable a one place. At the very end of the mouse side I can see a tiny spot with metal shine through. It seems to work so far, I just hope there wont be any issues because of that. Should I put some tape on that spot of the cable?
> 
> 
> 
> Cable wise it is definitly an improvement over the braided one.


it's most likely just the isolation, don't worry


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> it's most likely just the isolation, don't worry


My thoughts exactly. You can burn off the last threads carefully with a lighter so it looks a bit cleaner BTW. If it bothers you that is.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I do notice the minimal difference between my wireless 403 and wired, which gets lost immediately after 10 seconds of me plugging cable in. Playing without a cable is really comfortable.


Agreed. This is almost why I picked up a G900 again...as well as a wireless G403 this weekend. I think the next time I see the wireless G403 go on sale again I'm gonna hop on that.


----------



## ajx

i tried G900, not as good as i thought, i mean shape/ergonomic
I am coming from G502, may i expect better ergonomic/shape from G403 Wireless?
I am not trully palm grip, rather a sort of hybrid claw/palm
Thanks


----------



## detto87

It's pretty nice fit for my claw/palm mix. Hand size 19,5cm.


----------



## EricL

I've read through this post for the most part. And i have seen that 163X are usually the ones with a lot of issues whereas the 164X are the fixed batch? I ordered the G403 Wireless last week and it comes tomorrow. I don't mind a bit of scroll wheel rattle which can be fixed as discussed before. Should I be keeping my eyes out for any other issues? I'm hoping for a solid mouse but from what I'm hearing it seems to be a hit or a miss. FYI I ordered it on amazon on 2-15-17. From what I've read there are a lot of duds in circulation.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EricL*
> 
> I've read through this post for the most part. And i have seen that 163X are usually the ones with a lot of issues whereas the 164X are the fixed batch? I ordered the G403 Wireless last week and it comes tomorrow. I don't mind a bit of scroll wheel rattle which can be fixed as discussed before. Should I be keeping my eyes out for any other issues? I'm hoping for a solid mouse but from what I'm hearing it seems to be a hit or a miss. FYI I ordered it on amazon on 2-15-17. From what I've read there are a lot of duds in circulation.


I dont think batch matters. Mine was 1633 and its 99% perfect.

To check:
- Wheel rattle
- Lens rattle
- Buttons working and not making extra sounds etc

Those came to my mind now.


----------



## plyr

The ones that are been distributed here in Brazil are very good, just bought the g403 and G Pro, and both have very distinct scroll steps, no rattle. The G Pro is rock solid with no rattle and wheel is very firm on its place.


----------



## abso

After a month with the g403 i think i have gotten used to the shape (coming from wmo). What is still bothering me is the bad weight distribution. It feels like all the weight is in the front of the mouse while the back is feather light. Anyone noticed this as well and somehow managed to improve this issue? Putting weight back in is not an option.

Also why is S/N on Box and Mouse different? Never seen this before anywhere.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> After a month with the g403 i think i have gotten used to the shape (coming from wmo). What is still bothering me is the bad weight distribution. It feels like all the weight is in the front of the mouse while the back is feather light. Anyone noticed this as well and somehow managed to improve this issue? Putting weight back in is not an option.


Are you using it with the stock "cable"? Then that's the reason for it being front heavy (and the reason i and a lot of other people consider this mouse unusable without modding).
The stress relieve weights about 8g. If you get a paracord cable and get rid of the magnets the mouse weights about 84g and is really well balanced.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> After a month with the g403 i think i have gotten used to the shape (coming from wmo). What is still bothering me is the bad weight distribution. It feels like all the weight is in the front of the mouse while the back is feather light. Anyone noticed this as well and somehow managed to improve this issue? Putting weight back in is not an option.


The wireless one is heavier toward the back when you balance the mouse on the sensor. ;o


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I dont think batch matters. Mine was 1633 and its 99% perfect.
> 
> To check:
> - Wheel rattle
> - Lens rattle
> - Buttons working and not making extra sounds etc
> 
> Those came to my mind now.


Worth noting though that, although not enough proof was accumulated so far, it does seem that newer batches are using better cables. But we haven't had enough week 40+ mice owners to confirm that to be sure.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> Are you using it with the stock "cable"? Then that's the reason for it being front heavy (and the reason i and a lot of other people consider this mouse unusable without modding).
> The stress relieve weights about 8g. If you get a paracord cable and get rid of the magnets the mouse weights about 84g and is really well balanced.


Yes, atm I'm using a debraided original cable. Where can I get the paracord cable? I have some old razer mice here that I'm not using anymore. They have very good cables. Are they compatible with the G403 by chance? I have no clue if there are any standarts for mouse cables.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Yes, atm I'm using a debraided original cable. Where can I get the paracord cable? I have some old razer mice here that I'm not using anymore. They have very good cables. Are they compatible with the G403 by chance? I have no clue if there are any standarts for mouse cables.


"CeeSA" here in the forum sells paracord cables, if you don't want to message him you can directly order here.
There's also a database about connectors here. So you can see for yourself if one of your other cables fits.
I use paracord cables and hyperglide feet on all my "main" mice (even my G900 got a paracord loading cable), so i'm a "little" biased. ;^)


----------



## NovaGOD

CeeSA paracords are the best, i use one on my g403 and it's night and day difference even with debraided stock cable, it feels like wireless and lighter. Today my s1 paracord arrived so i can finally use the finalmeme mouse properly.

I think i'm spoiled now and i can't use a mouse without paracord and hyperglides.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I think i'm spoiled now and i can't use a mouse without paracord and hyperglides.


Same.
Good thing this is my cheapest hobby by far, so i don't have to worry about the money for all the paracords (got six atm) and hyperglides.


----------



## NovaGOD

Good thing i don't have any other hobbies or i would be broke..


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> "CeeSA" here in the forum sells paracord cables, if you don't want to message him you can directly order here.
> There's also a database about connectors here. So you can see for yourself if one of your other cables fits.
> I use paracord cables and hyperglide feet on all my "main" mice (even my G900 got a paracord loading cable), so i'm a "little" biased. ;^)


Thanks for the info. Sadly my Razer Salmosa and first gen. Abyssus are not in that list.

And those cables are quite expensive tbh. They cost as much as I paid for my G403


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Good thing i don't have any other hobbies or i would be broke..


That's why i'm broke af...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sadly my Razer Salmosa and first gen. Abyssus are not in that list.
> 
> And those cables are quite expensive tbh. They cost as much as I paid for my G403


No problem. There is the "Rep+" button to thank people ;^)

Yeah, they are not exactly cheap. But for me they are still worth every cent they cost.


----------



## abso

Finally after 1 month of waiting I got my RMA replacement because my G403 had multiple issues (wheel rattle, different M1+M2 clicks, loud spring noise on side buttons). Or so I thought. Ofc Logitech send me the wrong mouse (wireless one). Way to heavy and I dont believe in wireless for gaming anyway







. Guess I have to go through all that **** again from the beginning and hopefully get it exchanged for the right and flawless G403 wired.

This is getting exhausting.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Finally after 1 month of waiting I got my RMA replacement because my G403 had multiple issues (wheel rattle, different M1+M2 clicks, loud spring noise on side buttons). Or so I thought. Ofc Logitech send me the wrong mouse (wireless one). Way to heavy and I dont believe in wireless for gaming anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess I have to go through all that **** again from the beginning and hopefully get it exchanged for the right and flawless G403 wired.
> 
> This is getting exhausting.


Rip. Well...

Don't knock it til you try it lol ;P Wireless is soooo comfortable omg.


----------



## pindle

Or sell the wireless so you can buy a new G403 and have some cash leftover


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Or sell the wireless so you can buy a new G403 and have some cash leftover


With all the ebay fees here in Germany I will just have a lot of work and not rly any reasonable amount of cash leftover. Unless I wait for a really good deal for the G403 Wired that is.

Too bad they didnt send me a G Pro by mistake. I could have used that one at least.


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Finally after 1 month of waiting I got my RMA replacement because my G403 had multiple issues (wheel rattle, different M1+M2 clicks, loud spring noise on side buttons). Or so I thought. Ofc Logitech send me the wrong mouse (wireless one). Way to heavy and I dont believe in wireless for gaming anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess I have to go through all that **** again from the beginning and hopefully get it exchanged for the right and flawless G403 wired.
> 
> This is getting exhausting.


1. irregardless of what you "believe" logitech and individual testing have shown wireless 403/900 to have faster response times. If your belief is to have an annoying cord then go ahead.

2. You can easily sell make profit and buy a wired here! I don't think u realise how lucky u just got. so less of







and more


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> 1. irregardless of what you "believe" logitech and individual testing have shown wireless 403/900 to have faster response times. If your belief is to have an annoying cord then go ahead.
> 
> 2. You can easily sell make profit and buy a wired here! I don't think u realise how lucky u just got. so less of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more


Well if it was the same weight as the wired one I would give the wirless a try at least. But +20g is jut way to much to feel comfortable. Sides are not that great for lifting it up anyway.

I plan to replace cable and remove magnets after I finally get one that doesnt have any major faults. So cable wont be an issue anymore.


----------



## Aliandro1d

just got this mouse and if anything it's easier to draw a str8 line with a 1-3-1 grip rather than ring finger on the side essentially a 1-2-2 grip


----------



## Avalar

Can we just stop to recognize how amazing the rubber sides on the G403 are? Like.. it's amazing. It's literally my favorite thing about the mouse besides it being wireless. xD

yes my hands get clammy dun judge meh


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Can we just stop to recognize how amazing the rubber sides on the G403 are? Like.. it's amazing. It's literally my favorite thing about the mouse besides it being wireless. xD
> 
> yes my hands get clammy dun judge meh


They dont feel that extraordinary to me. I dont have many rubber mice but my fav coating is the func MS-3 R2. I only use it in my office though, cause for gaming the mouse is garbage. Even though it is the most comfortable mouse I own.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> "CeeSA" here in the forum sells paracord cables, if you don't want to message him you can directly order here.
> There's also a database about connectors here. So you can see for yourself if one of your other cables fits.
> I use paracord cables and hyperglide feet on all my "main" mice (even my G900 got a paracord loading cable), so i'm a "little" biased. ;^)


If I someday ordered paracord for my next mouse how would the change happen?
I guess I would need to open the mouse and then remove the old cable and put new in? Is it just plug in or you need to weld it or something?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> If I someday ordered paracord for my next mouse how would the change happen?
> I guess I would need to open the mouse and then remove the old cable and put new in? Is it just plug in or you need to weld it or something?


It's just plug and play.


----------



## Melan

You might need to change the wire sequence if you will be using anything other than Logitech.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> If I someday ordered paracord for my next mouse how would the change happen?
> I guess I would need to open the mouse and then remove the old cable and put new in? Is it just plug in or you need to weld it or something?


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Don't knock it til you try it lol ;P Wireless is soooo comfortable omg.


Exactly. I took the risk and jumped from the wired G403 to the wireless G403. Few games was enough to get used to the weight which really doesn't feelt that much different. But the freedom is so enjoyable, especially on a deskpad and small keyboard. I can play with my arm any way I feel comfortable or most efficient. Only thing that would be better would be possibly a wireless G-Pro with a bit more ass.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Only thing that would be better would be possibly a wireless G-Pro with a bit more ass.


A bit more base would be more like it, that thing is way, way too thin at the base.


----------



## Venrar

And flat sides.


----------



## EricL

Following up on my G403 Wireless purchase. Out of the box first impressions its rock solid. Shaking it produces no noise. Wireless and Wired tracking is spot on. Product #1649 on both the mouse and the box. This is a very solid mouse and im super impressed so far!!!!!!!


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EricL*
> 
> Following up on my G403 Wireless purchase. Out of the box first impressions its rock solid. Shaking it produces no noise. Wireless and Wired tracking is spot on. Product #1649 on both the mouse and the box. This is a very solid mouse and im super impressed so far!!!!!!!


Gz! So how's the cable?


----------



## EricL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Gz! So how's the cable?


My desk setup doesn't have any issues with the cable. But I definitely prefer it without the cable. No lag noticeable, no tracking issues.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EricL*
> 
> My desk setup doesn't have any issues with the cable. But I defiantly prefer it without the cable. No lag noticeable, no tracking issues.


I'm just asking cause at least some ppl with early revisions report having a really thick rigid cable. Tbh I'm not even sure if older wireless models even had that problem, just interested to know.


----------



## Vipu

I hate my charging cable in G403, its so stiff and the plug that you stick in the mouse somehow seems to scratch the mousemat just tiny bit so I can feel it.
Good that it charges it so fast that I rarely have to use it with the cable, I can just put it to charge while im eating or something and its full again.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I hate my charging cable in G403, its so stiff and the plug that you stick in the mouse somehow seems to scratch the mousemat just tiny bit so I can feel it.
> Good that it charges it so fast that I rarely have to use it with the cable, I can just put it to charge while im eating or something and its full again.


Thankfully, I've never found myself in a situation where I needed to use the mouse while charging it lol. I think I forgot to plug it in before bed 3 days in a row once, and still had over 50% battery remaining. Amaaaazing.

And that's a relief, because the cable is THE absolute thickest and stiffest I've ever seen for a mouse.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah the cable for my wireless G403 seems awfully thick.

I got a bunch of magnetic micro USB cables though and put them on basically everything from my phone to my mouse. Now I have a magsafe-like mouse haha. Makes charging super quick and easy and reduces wear on the micro usb port.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yeah the cable for my wireless G403 seems awfully thick.
> 
> I got a bunch of magnetic micro USB cables though and put them on basically everything from my phone to my mouse. Now I have a magsafe-like mouse haha. Makes charging super quick and easy and reduces wear on the micro usb port.


That sounds cool, didnt know there was things like that.
So I guess any micro usb cable work with charging the mouse? Doesnt have to be the bulky default it comes with?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

My monoprice cables also fit in no problem, so if you find a flexible micro USB that doesn't have a HUGE connector end, I don't see why it won't work.


----------



## pez

What's the battery life like on the G403 wireless? IIRC, I was getting a decent 25-30 hours on my G900 when I had it.


----------



## Melan

Same.


----------



## pez

That's good to know. I might have to play around more with my wired one to see if I'm sure I'd like to return to the shape again. I'm actually a bit eager to get my hands on another G900 once I see those on sale.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Geez no more sales for me. I went batschiit crazy during the black Friday 50% off at best buy. And the $35 wireless G403s at Fry's.

I got like
2x wireless G403
1x wired G403
1x g pro
1x g900

Offloaded all but the G403s because I couldn't really afford them but I went on one heck of a buying spree


----------



## EricL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's the battery life like on the G403 wireless? IIRC, I was getting a decent 25-30 hours on my G900 when I had it.


Depending on what you have loaded on it and what lights you have on roughly 24-30 ish hours. Mines at 26 for max atm


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EricL*
> 
> Depending on what you have loaded on it and what lights you have on roughly 24-30 ish hours. Mines at 26 for max atm


Mine will do 28 hours on a full charge on Color Cycle. Iz gr8.


----------



## EricL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's the battery life like on the G403 wireless? IIRC, I was getting a decent 25-30 hours on my G900 when I had it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Mine will do 28 hours on a full charge on Color Cycle. Iz gr8.


I'm in love with mine. The absolutely perfect mouse I have no complaints. #1649 - mine was a rock solid mouse no noise!!


----------



## wkamil

A little update from my desk


----------



## pindle

Welcome to the naked cable club!


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Welcome to the naked cable club!


What does that make everyone using a Paracord cable?


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> What does that make everyone using a Paracord cable?


The fuzzy sweater club?

Not saying the cable is fuzzy... what's that smooth textile called... English is not my 1st language


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> The fuzzy sweater club?
> 
> Not saying the cable is fuzzy... what's that smooth textile called... English is not my 1st language


Silky maybe! Its very smooth!


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Silky maybe! Its very smooth!


Just thought of the word (satin), but that works just as well







I'll leave that choice to our mouse surgeons


----------



## EvanderMegaton

Hi guys,

Here is my experience with two g403's currently on my table:

The first one I bought from Amazon, S/N: 1634, I think it's an amazing mouse, the best I've ever used... from the sensor and the shape point of view, but, soon after I played few battlefield 1 rounds I noticed that anoying wheel rattle. I will return this one to amazon, because it's unaccapteble for me. I can literally feel scroll wheel hiting sides when I'm moving mouse faster on the mousepad.

Before I sent it back to amazon, I managed to get my hands on another one, this with S/N 1632, and you can see the result in the video I just made. The new one, the one with lower, S/N 1632 is on the left side, and the Amazon one, S/N 1634 is right one.






Only other difference I can feel are the M1 and M2 clicks, they are heavier, and crispier on the new one (1632), not like soft and mushy on the rattly one.

Well, here is a proof that newer (higher) S/N doesn't mean better product.

p.s. sorry on my English.

Evan.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> naked cable


----------



## Aliandro1d

go further remove the rubber


----------



## Aliandro1d

An update on my experience with this mouse so far, i think ill be sending it back the sensor angle is more than design choice it is design failure at this point the sensor is still angled even when gripping it properly by about 2-5 degrees possibly more. for anyone on the fence about this mouse i would say stay away unless Logitech addresses the issue rather than putting out info graphics showing u the "correct" way to hold it. FYI i naturally use 1-3-1 grip which is apparently how u get the sensor straight though even with this grip (its no longer 15 degrees or so) still angled.
Poor choice curving the back of the mouse rather than simply adding more to the thumb area. A tip for designers banana shape is a no go unless you angle the sensor the opposite way not the same way if it was angled tthe other way i could hold it 1-2-1 and the sensor would be straight. Ah well at least the wireless functionality is ace:thumb:


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> go further remove the rubber


not possible...


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> An update on my experience with this mouse so far, i think ill be sending it back the sensor angle is more than design choice it is design failure at this point the sensor is still angled even when gripping it properly by about 2-5 degrees possibly more. for anyone on the fence about this mouse i would say stay away unless Logitech addresses the issue rather than putting out info graphics showing u the "correct" way to hold it. FYI i naturally use 1-3-1 grip which is apparently how u get the sensor straight though even with this grip (its no longer 15 degrees or so) still angled.
> Poor choice curving the back of the mouse rather than simply adding more to the thumb area. A tip for designers banana shape is a no go unless you angle the sensor the opposite way not the same way if it was angled tthe other way i could hold it 1-2-1 and the sensor would be straight. Ah well at least the wireless functionality is ace:thumb:


I dont understand what the problem is here.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*


Cableception confirmed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliandro1d*
> 
> An update on my experience with this mouse so far, i think ill be sending it back the sensor angle is more than design choice it is design failure at this point the sensor is still angled even when gripping it properly by about 2-5 degrees possibly more. for anyone on the fence about this mouse i would say stay away unless Logitech addresses the issue rather than putting out info graphics showing u the "correct" way to hold it. FYI i naturally use 1-3-1 grip which is apparently how u get the sensor straight though even with this grip (its no longer 15 degrees or so) still angled.
> Poor choice curving the back of the mouse rather than simply adding more to the thumb area. A tip for designers banana shape is a no go unless you angle the sensor the opposite way not the same way if it was angled tthe other way i could hold it 1-2-1 and the sensor would be straight. Ah well at least the wireless functionality is ace:thumb:


Aren't you basically saying you don't like ergo mice?


----------



## Wepeel

Does anyone know if the G403 uses the same encoder as the G Pro? The wheel on the G Pro has more pronounced steps, could this be because of the wheel itself?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wepeel*
> 
> Does anyone know if the G403 uses the same encoder as the G Pro? The wheel on the G Pro has more pronounced steps, could this be because of the wheel itself?


Same encoder. Could be variance in the encoder, or the fact that the 403 wheel is larger in diameter.


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> not possible...


u wat, i've used several mice with the bare plastic wires


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Cableception confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you basically saying you don't like ergo mice?


uhhhhhhhhhhhh no considering i used the g400 for 6 years, i'm saying the sensor is more angled than it should be, logitech claim the y axis movement is along where the mouse wheel faces this is false because the sensor is tilted further left than this by a few degrees which make it hard for me to use. It is a design flaw on their behalf. What i said secondly is that if the sensor was aligned along the center of the back than a 1-2-2 grip would be the "correct" way to hold the mouse but atm neither is optimal because again it is flawed.


----------



## pindle

It is the G400 that has the "weird" off center censor position, more towards the index finger, and besides afaik most older Logitech eggshell shapes used that. Maybe you're used to that, heck it was why I had a hard time transitioning to any other mouse, but the G403 actually feels more balanced in terms of sensor position.

I'm not claiming it's ideal, just saying this holds for many mice. If anything it is a BETTER (as in less awkward, more centered) position in the G403 compared to G400/MX5xx, compared to the old offcenter spot. I've grown used to that over the years, now I'm doing fine with the G403 (15 yeards off eggshells and counting). Btw as far as I can see it IS aligned along with the back; the curve next to your thumb grows outwards, if you would pick a center point judging from that, it would look like the center is too far left.

So ok it doesn't work for you, I'm still not sure why you said all banana shaped (?) mice are misdesigned (or similar) since they work for ****loads of people. I simply don't agree.


----------



## wkamil

Another "little" update form my desk...


----------



## Maximillion

Everyday I wake up with a fresh vision. Put wires under pads like electricians.


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Everyday I wake up with a fresh vision. Put wires under pads like electricians.


----------



## Aliandro1d

The g400 sensor is perfectly straight i'm not talking about position but angle


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Another "little" update form my desk...


What cable holder is that, looks very sleek!


----------



## SynergyCB

Has anyone tried using G Pro HyperGlides on the G403? If so, how well does it fit and how's the glide? I heard HyperGlide is going to make G403 skates but was just wondering if G Pro skates work because I have an extra set of them.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> What cable holder is that, looks very sleek!


QUAD GAMING mouse rock, you can find it on ebay


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> What cable holder is that, looks very sleek!


http://www.ebay.pl/itm/322314458950?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Stuttergame

Does anyone know if Anglesnapping can be stored directly on the mouse-ram or does it only work when having that crappy logitech software installed?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> Does anyone know if Anglesnapping can be stored directly on the mouse-ram or does it only work when having that crappy logitech software installed?


I think you dont need the software, but I'm not 100% sure. Last time I tried the 403, I was not able to draw a conclusion by testing on ms paint.

Edit: Just tested on my G Pro and feels just like the 403, I think the software is needed...


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> Does anyone know if Anglesnapping can be stored directly on the mouse-ram or does it only work when having that crappy logitech software installed?


As far as crappy software goes, lgs is actually pretty decent. Just remove it from startup, disable the registry service and arx and you're good.


----------



## Stuttergame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I think you dont need the software, but I'm not 100% sure. Last time I tried the 403, I was not able to draw a conclusion by testing on ms paint.
> 
> Edit: Just tested on my G Pro and feels just like the 403, I think the software is needed...


thank you for testing. Can you tell me if angle snapping is OFF by default? I don't want to use it i just wanna know if i need the software if i don't want angle snapping.


----------



## plyr

The software is bugging my LED profile on G Pro, every time the PC comes back from sleep-mode the leds reset to cycle mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> thank you for testing. Can you tell me if angle snapping is OFF by default? I don't want to use it i just wanna know if i need the software if i don't want angle snapping.


I don't remember, but if you wanna make sure, just install it, then remove it, no problemo...


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> The software is bugging my LED profile on G Pro, every time the PC comes back from sleep-mode the leds reset to cycle mode.


You mean the color cycle effect on startup you disable in the options or does it stay on cycle mode?

Angle snapping is off by default.


----------



## nsdjoe

I bought a G403 Wireless last September and have been loving it. About a month ago the LMB began exhibiting a strange issue where when pressed in certain spots, it would sort of "double unclick," whereby there would be two levels of unclick, rather than one. It's tough to describe but it became fairly distracting in game, particularly in CSGO with pistols where I have to spam click a lot. Thankfully Logitech support was great and sent me out a new copy without even asking for the old one back. The new one was great for about 2 days before it started exhibiting a violent wheel rattle at certain mousewheel positions. Not just a rattling noise, but being able to feel the mouse rattling and again becoming very distracting during fast swipes of the mouse.

I've submitted a new ticket to Logitech and just received an email that my 2nd RMA will be shipped soon. This is all despite the fact that I lost the Fry's receipt from when I bought the mouse.

Can't say enough about Logitech support.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nsdjoe*
> 
> I bought a G403 Wireless last September and have been loving it. About a month ago the LMB began exhibiting a strange issue where when pressed in certain spots, it would sort of "double unclick," whereby there would be two levels of unclick, rather than one. It's tough to describe but it became fairly distracting in game, particularly in CSGO with pistols where I have to spam click a lot. Thankfully Logitech support was great and sent me out a new copy without even asking for the old one back. The new one was great for about 2 days before it started exhibiting a violent wheel rattle at certain mousewheel positions. Not just a rattling noise, but being able to feel the mouse rattling and again becoming very distracting during fast swipes of the mouse.
> 
> I've submitted a new ticket to Logitech and just received an email that my 2nd RMA will be shipped soon. This is all despite the fact that I lost the Fry's receipt from when I bought the mouse.
> 
> Can't say enough about Logitech support.


Yeah, it sucks when you see some people have a bad experience with their support, with multiple returns, because it's usually only when they're slammed with orders. My support from them has been nothing but great in the past.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> You mean the color cycle effect on startup you disable in the options or does it stay on cycle mode?
> 
> Angle snapping is off by default.


Yes, I disable the startup and the cycle, but it stays in cycle mode until I hit OK on the options. It does not happen without the driver installed...


----------



## abso

Just received my RMA replacement after Logitech send me the wrong mouse on the first try. This time Left + Right MB are just perfect. No comparison to my first model. The replacement on the other hand has annoying rattle which the first one didnt have. It also has the same annoying side button issue (loud spring sound on release) as the first one. SN is 1645 on the replacement compared to 1633 on my first one. This is getting frustrating.

Anyone here RMA their faulty G403 and got another faulty G403 as a replacement?


----------



## JustinSane

DUUUUDE. Check out this white G403 on the Logitech youtube channel.






Looks good.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> DUUUUDE. Check out this white G403 on the Logitech youtube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.


Damn that looks slick! Will that be available to the public?


----------



## nsdjoe

Yes, my replacement has problems. My first G403W was 1631 and my 2nd (received less than a month ago) is 1632. So I think they sent me a pretty old one as a replacement. Hopefully my second replacement will be a newer revision.


----------



## Snuckie7

G403 owners, how do you like the right side of the mouse in terms of ergonomics? Is there an adequate spot to rest your ring and pinky fingers?

I currently own a Roccat Savu and the right side of the mouse is too flat and causes my ring and pinky fingers to cramp after a few hours. On the contrary, the Logitech Marathon M705 is the most comfortable mouse I've ever used with a little hump on the right side for your ring and pinky fingers.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> G403 owners, how do you like the right side of the mouse in terms of ergonomics? Is there an adequate spot to rest your ring and pinky fingers?
> 
> I currently own a Roccat Savu and the right side of the mouse is too flat and causes my ring and pinky fingers to cramp after a few hours. On the contrary, the Logitech Marathon M705 is the most comfortable mouse I've ever used with a little hump on the right side for your ring and pinky fingers.


If you're a palm grip user like me, your ring finger might rest on the tiny space to the right of the RMB when you're using it. I do this, at least, to hold the mouse more straight, because the G403 has this strange angle with the sensor. In comparison to my G502, I still find the G502 more comfortable in my hand. It has a significantly steeper slope from LMB to RMB than the G403 does. I think for me, that's what makes it more comfortable. And maybe the placement of the thumb buttons on the side; it's more of a stretch for me on the G403.

But I got it because I wanted a lighter mouse for FPS after finding out that the G Pro didn't really work for me, and I wanted to try wireless. I think it's great!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> If you're a palm grip user like me, your right finger might rest on the tiny space to the right of the RMB when you're using it.


This is how I grip my G403 as well.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hm that's not usually how I hold my mice but I might give it a try.

From what it sounds like though the G403 doesn't have a particularly comfortable right side.


----------



## kicksome

weird question but has anyone encountered problems with the wireless g403 causing blue screens of death with driver problems?
I only seem to be getting them when my g403 is plugged in


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Right side is plenty comfy for me.


----------



## mitavreb

That white version of the g403 looks great and I would've gotten that.

For new buyers, I would most likely suggest to go for that white version because it's newer and it could have less of the problems that the older g403 batches have.


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> DUUUUDE. Check out this white G403 on the Logitech youtube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.


Now I kind of want to get a wireless one. I'm not a big fan of the purple accents or the logo on the left button though.


----------



## Venomus

I just bought G403 wireless and all seems fine. Except this thing.



Is this normal? After few steps of scroll, this shows. Not on entire scroll, but specific on part where scroll wheel connects to the other part (like there is line on it)



Scroll works fine, but I was wondering if anyone has the same issue? Will it cause any troubles? Thanks


----------



## Wepeel

I have a dot inside my scroll wheel too. Probably just a bubble or something.


----------



## Vipu

Dont have anything like that on mine, dont think it should effect anything if its not scratching something.


----------



## wkamil

If you don't want to wait for hyperglide feet, there is solution from Germany... (I own some corepad skatez - very good quality).

https://www.corepad.de/en/logitech-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-87-Mouse-Feet-Logitech-G402-Hyperion-Fury-162.html


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> If you don't want to wait for hyperglide feet, there is solution from Germany... (I own some corepad skatez - very good quality).
> 
> https://www.corepad.de/en/logitech-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-87-Mouse-Feet-Logitech-G402-Hyperion-Fury-162.html


corepad feet are good, but they have no rounded edges. I had them for two different mice in the past and switched to hyperglide (model: MX - 2) on both...


----------



## Wepeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> If you don't want to wait for hyperglide feet, there is solution from Germany... (I own some corepad skatez - very good quality).
> 
> https://www.corepad.de/en/logitech-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-87-Mouse-Feet-Logitech-G402-Hyperion-Fury-162.html


How are they compared to Hotlines?


----------



## redshoulder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venomus*
> 
> I just bought G403 wireless and all seems fine. Except this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal? After few steps of scroll, this shows. Not on entire scroll, but specific on part where scroll wheel connects to the other part (like there is line on it)
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll works fine, but I was wondering if anyone has the same issue? Will it cause any troubles? Thanks


This is just appearance issue. Probably due to a molding defect (sink-mark or void)in lightguide (the transparent plastic on your scroll wheel that distributes light from led).


----------



## Venomus

Does anyone know how long will battery last? I read LiPol battery lasts for 2 - 3 years?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Lithium Polymer batteries are rated in cycles, not years. Usually 300-500 cycles before any significant loss of power.

The mouse isn't really a high power draw device so I wouldn't really worry about it.


----------



## Venomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Lithium Polymer batteries are rated in cycles, not years. Usually 300-500 cycles before any significant loss of power.
> 
> The mouse isn't really a high power draw device so I wouldn't really worry about it.


About those cycles, what is that in years simplified for a noob like me







?


----------



## Melan

Well, I charge my G403 roughly each 3-4 days. So technically it should last me at the very least 2 years, that includes gradual battery degradation.


----------



## rendyG

_Hello guys, I´m proud owner of MX518 (stopped using coz of angle snapping), WMO 1.1a (awesome but too "slow"), now ZA11 for like a year (liked it a lot for its performance, but that hump just doesn´t fit me). I´m selling my ZA11 now and I decided to step in the G403 game







_

Can someone, please, summarize what "deffects" I should look for when buying this mouse? I know about rattling wheel and sticky buttons.
Can I test this immediately in the shop, or should I bring it home and test it for a week or so?








Thanks


----------



## abso

Besides the ones you mentioned I had mushy left click and sensor rattle with the two G403 I tested so far.


----------



## Venomus

Does it matter if mouse is on while charging? Or it should be turned off?


----------



## James N

So far the only thing are the mouse wheel rattle when in a certain position. Other than that the last 5 g403 i tested all had only the mouse wheel issue. And none of them ever had sticky buttons or lens rattle.

And yea those "defects" can be tested quite easily on the spot.

I ordered a g403 for my girlfriend last week and the one we received was pretty much perfect (no issues whatsoever). Revision 1636


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venomus*
> 
> Does it matter if mouse is on while charging? Or it should be turned off?


Shouldn't be an issue to be on. It's made the way it is so that you can use it and charge it simultaneously.


----------



## Venomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue to be on. It's made the way it is so that you can use it and charge it simultaneously.


I have a strange issue when fully charged. Yesterday I charged it from 20% to 100% (takes like 2 hours). I took a break for a couple of hours to finish some stuff irl. When I came back home and tried to play with it, it instantly showed 98% battery life and shows 24 hours left instead of 25 (I use cyan breathing leds). What is the trick? How did I lose 1 hour of battery life after 2% in a couple of minutes?


----------



## pez

I can't answer for certain, but it could be like some smartphone batteries. Some are set up so that once at 100%, they will allow for discharge to around 90% and then will slow charge back up to 100%. It might be ideal to take it off once it's fully charged. Otherwise, just monitor your battery life and ensure you're not getting significantly decreased battery life.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The G403 wireless does enter into wired mode when plugged in though. Shouldn't use battery and it'll pass data through the usb.


----------



## EricL

I usually play with it for a few hours. Often times wireless or plugged in which ever is easiest. The lowest I've gotten my battery to was like 88%. Should I be using it until it gets low or just keep topping it up. I don't have a problem charging it everyday. I'm just curious if it's overall battery life is elongated if used till 0-5% rather than 88%-100%.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EricL*
> 
> I usually play with it for a few hours. Often times wireless or plugged in which ever is easiest. The lowest I've gotten my battery to was like 88%. Should I be using it until it gets low or just keep topping it up. I don't have a problem charging it everyday. I'm just curious if it's overall battery life is elongated if used till 0-5% rather than 88%-100%.


If I recall correctly, regularly charging and discharging lithium ion batteries completely is bad for them. But they also say to discharge them completely about once a month, for things like laptops.

What I do is just charge it overnight after I'm done using it. It usually never goes below 70%, unless I forget one day.


----------



## pindle

Haven't worried about batteries in years. Nowadays nearly all of them (can't say much about knockoff stuff) have good overcharge protection so keeping it plugged should be np even if it would use batteries as main power supplier still. Also, battery level indicators suck,they are indicators, not actual levels. Not all batteries drain linearly, so just use them as you should, as an approximate guess how much power is left and stop caring about battery life cause most batteries in devices like this nowadays last way longer than the actual device.


----------



## noibat2

Mousefeet replacement options?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Mousefeet replacement options?


Lots! Logitech has replacement stocks on their website, which were fairly good, from my experience. Used them on both hard and soft pads. Hotline Games has their set of replacement feet, and Hyperglide (the best imo) will have a set for the G403 in a month or two, they've said.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Mousefeet replacement options?


Hyperglide MX-2 (apply all 8).


----------



## temp1

How have people's scroll wheels been behaving over time?

I bought my wired SN 1633 (it has the scroll rattle) just before christmas and the scroll wheel has started giving me some trouble recently. Overall scrolling has loosened up quite a bit especially upwards and sometimes it registers the upstroke between the scroll steps and sometimes just barely touching the wheel is enough.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp1*
> 
> How have people's scroll wheels been behaving over time?
> 
> I bought my wired SN 1633 (it has the scroll rattle) just before christmas and the scroll wheel has started giving me some trouble recently. Overall scrolling has loosened up quite a bit especially upwards and sometimes it registers the upstroke between the scroll steps and sometimes just barely touching the wheel is enough.


The same can be said for my G403 after only two months or so. Phantom scrolls are now common when gaming because of how loose each step has become. This didn't happen on my GPRO with roughly the same amount of use.


----------



## Vipu

My scroll still feels same after 2 months.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> My scroll still feels same after 2 months.


Same after a little longer but I only use it for browsing.


----------



## noibat2

Well, playing CS:GO right now , my G403 spin out once with my gigantus... Has this happened to you guys?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Well, playing CS:GO right now , my G403 spin out once with my gigantus... Has this happened to you guys?


Mine spun out on my Shidenkai once. Never happened to me before lol. Never happened again, either. Really weird.

But if you're wondering if that's a prevalent problem, I highly doubt that it is. Probably wasn't the mousepad, but something on it or the sensor.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Surface tuning? Did weird things for me.


----------



## abso

Ye with surface tuning on my mouse was unusable as well.


----------



## pindle

Either that or a hair on the mousepad/in the sensor socket? I've never, ever, even once have the G403 spin out.


----------



## Bucake

never had an issue with a 3366.
never used surface tuning.
coincidence?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## abso

just got my hotline mousefeet (0.6mm competition). Should i put them on top of the old ones or remove old ones first? Instructions tell me to put them on top of the old ones but some ppls here suggiested to remove the old ones first. Or doesnt it rly matter which way and it is just a preference thing?

Ok, so I did it according to the instructions and put them on top of the old feet. Now the mouse doesnt track anymore. I guess the distance to the surface it to high. This sucks


----------



## pindle

There's 2 kind: 0.26mm and 0.6mm. Make sure you have the latter, and if so, you need to remove the old feet (the 0.26mm ones are for placing on top of old feet).


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> never had an issue with a 3366.
> never used surface tuning.
> coincidence?!?!??!?!?!


Same, never touched surface tuning, never had any issues.


----------



## noibat2

I was not using the surface tunning, never happened with my GSR and Golhiatus Speed.


----------



## LordSilver

Is it normal for the left button to have a harder resistance closer to the palm with double clicky noise? https://vid.me/mnR9


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordSilver*
> 
> Is it normal for the left button to have a harder resistance closer to the palm with double clicky noise? https://vid.me/mnR9


Mine does, but that's probably normal. I don't know why someone would grip it in such a way where their fingertips land at the very back of the buttons, though, so it shouldn't be a problem. And the pitch of the clicking sound will vary depending on where you push the button, but mine doesn't make any weird sounds or anything. I would only be concerned if the force to click LMB and RMB were noticeably different when playing a game.


----------



## LordSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Mine does, but that's probably normal. I don't know why someone would grip it in such a way where their fingertips land at the very back of the buttons, though, so it shouldn't be a problem. And the pitch of the clicking sound will vary depending on where you push the button, but mine doesn't make any weird sounds or anything. I would only be concerned if the force to click LMB and RMB were noticeably different when playing a game.


I've actually owned 3 mouses, and they are as follows:

1633: Rattle wheel, LMB softer than normal (you barely hear it when clicked), while RMB is fine.
1642: No rattle wheel, both LMB and RMB a lot louder than normal. RETURNED
1643: No rattle wheel, both LMB and RMB have normal crispy sound, but LMB adds an additional strange sound if clicked near the back edge. (this is the one featured in the video)

Currently I'm still using the 1633, but I'm struggling with decision if keeping 1633 or 1643 or try one more mouse... I had the same problem when I bought half dozens of ASUS monitors, with every single of them having some defects cuz poor QA. What made me stay with the 1633 is that I love the smooth silent click, but apparently that's not how this kind of mouse is supposed to be, like mechanical keyboards being generally noisier than normal ones. The 1643, on the other side, gives u a bump feedback which I find kinda annyoing.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordSilver*
> 
> I've actually owned 3 mouses, and they are as follows:
> 
> 1633: Rattle wheel, LMB softer than normal (you barely hear it when clicked), while RMB is fine.
> 1642: No rattle wheel, both LMB and RMB a lot louder than normal. RETURNED
> 1643: No rattle wheel, both LMB and RMB have normal crispy sound, but LMB adds an additional strange sound if clicked near the back edge. (this is the one featured in the video)
> 
> Currently I'm still using the 1633, but I'm struggling with decision if keeping 1633 or 1643 or try one more mouse... I had the same problem when I bought half dozens of ASUS monitors, with every single of them having some defects cuz poor QA. What made me stay with the 1633 is that I love the smooth silent click, but apparently that's not how this kind of mouse is supposed to be, like mechanical keyboards being generally noisier than normal ones. The 1643, on the other side, gives u a bump feedback which I find kinda annyoing.


Yeah, I'd probably RMA all of those lol. I feel really bad for all those people who get several bad mice, and sorta confused. I've yet to get a defective product directly from Logitech, and I've bought at least 5 different things from them. Idk if it's luck or what.. Was it that you bought it soon after launch?


----------



## LordSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably RMA all of those lol. I feel really bad for all those people who get several bad mice, and sorta confused. I've yet to get a defective product directly from Logitech, and I've bought at least 5 different things from them. Idk if it's luck or what.. Was it that you bought it soon after launch?


Not really, I bought my first in January and the 2 next ones on start and end of February. I'm just scared about returning all this stuff my Amazon account will eventually get banned, tho I'm not lying when I say they are defective mice.

So you confirm me that LMB shouldn't have that strange bump-up feeling when pressed, right? Out of curiosity, which batch is your mouse?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordSilver*
> 
> Not really, I bought my first in January and the 2 next ones on start and end of February. I'm just scared about returning all this stuff my Amazon account will eventually get banned, tho I'm not lying when I say they are defective mice.
> 
> So you confirm me that LMB shouldn't have that strange bump-up feeling when pressed, right? Out of curiosity, which batch is your mouse?


Mine starts with 1635, and everything checks out. And yeah, the LMB on mine doesn't do anything extra like that.


----------



## LordSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Mine starts with 1635, and everything checks out. And yeah, the LMB on mine doesn't do anything extra like that.


RMA directly to Logitech I think it's a lost cause, right?


----------



## Tazzzz

LOD is too low on this mouse. that's stupid. why not make an option for high lod like zowie, i'd use it without problems


----------



## Bucake

i thought that was the point of surface tuning?


----------



## Melan

It's not though.


----------



## Vipu

I got some weird bug or something for 2 weeks now maybe.
When im low on battery and charge it for lets say 12h (should be enough for full charge easily).
I come back to pc and see its stuck at 82% and doesnt charge more until I unplug and plug it again.

I tried turning everything off and on again to see if its just display bug but its still at 82% so I guess it just doesnt fully charge it first time anymore...
Any fix for this?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I got some weird bug or something for 2 weeks now maybe.
> When im low on battery and charge it for lets say 12h (should be enough for full charge easily).
> I come back to pc and see its stuck at 82% and doesnt charge more until I unplug and plug it again.
> 
> I tried turning everything off and on again to see if its just display bug but its still at 82% so I guess it just doesnt fully charge it first time anymore...
> Any fix for this?


Maybe your PC is going to sleep and that's affecting the charging? I know mine does this when I'm not using it for a while on Win 10.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Maybe your PC is going to sleep and that's affecting the charging? I know mine does this when I'm not using it for a while on Win 10.


But it was fine for 2 months before that even with sleep etc.
Maybe, will try next time to not let pc to go sleep.


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> corepad feet are good, but they have no rounded edges. I had them for two different mice in the past and switched to hyperglide (model: MX - 2) on both...


Skatez for G403 have rounded edges.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Skatez for G403 have rounded edges.


I've never used Skatez before, how do they compare to hyperglide or hotline competition feet? I'm on hotlines right now because they were the only thing available last time I checked, but I always preferred hyperglides in the past


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Skatez for G403 have rounded edges.


Is that just wear I'm seeing, or are those feet translucent?


----------



## noibat2

So... Where I live, the zowie's costs something like 120$, my cousin has gone to USA and I was wondering with worth it change my g403 for a ec2a. I don't have much control on g403, my hand size is 18x9 and my grip is a relaxed claw 1-3-1.

I'll miss something on g403? The sensor would be so much worse to be noticeable?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Skatez for G403 have rounded edges.


If this is true (hard to tell from the pics imo, but there's no reason for me to not believe you) i wonder why other feet from them are not rounded...


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I've never used Skatez before, how do they compare to hyperglide or hotline competition feet? I'm on hotlines right now because they were the only thing available last time I checked, but I always preferred hyperglides in the past


They are comparable to hyperglides imo (I have hyperglides on G Pro) and for me difference is negligible. Corepads are very smooth and glides in every direction just like hyperglides. I haven't got any hotlines... sorry can't compare







But week ago ordered one on ebay, so soon can tell you something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Is that just wear I'm seeing, or are those feet translucent?


They are new, I put them on my mice yesterday







And yes, they are little translucent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> If this is true (hard to tell from the pics imo, but there's no reason for me to not believe you) i wonder why other feet from them are not rounded...


I don't know why







Mabye for G403 are rounded and for other mice are unrounded. Look at pictures, I've also bought feet for G303 and those have different edges.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> ...


On those pics the G403 corepad feet really look rounded to me (maybe not as much as the hyperglides), while the other corepads don't look like it. It's indeed mysterious...
Thx for the pics.


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> On those pics the G403 corepad feet really look rounded to me (maybe not as much as the hyperglides), while the other corepads don't look like it. It's indeed mysterious...
> Thx for the pics.


Definitely, hyperglides are more rounded. But this does not affect performance (imo). So, corepads are decent alternative for hyperglides (at last for G403).


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Definitely, hyperglides are more rounded. But this does not affect performance (imo). So, corepads are decent alternative for hyperglides (at last for G403).


Yeah, seems like it!


----------



## the1freeMan




----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> So... Where I live, the zowie's costs something like 120$, my cousin has gone to USA and I was wondering with worth it change my g403 for a ec2a. I don't have much control on g403, my hand size is 18x9 and my grip is a relaxed claw 1-3-1.
> 
> I'll miss something on g403? The sensor would be so much worse to be noticeable?


Seems like latest Zowie line of mice has an added delay on the Y axis.
We new they were lacking in the programming department, but this is a whole new level of incompetence.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Seems like latest Zowie line of mice has an added delay on the Y axis.
> We new they were lacking in the programming department, but this is a whole new level of incompetence.


Proof?


----------



## Bucake

afaik there's no proof at all. just one guy who said so after his own personal non-proof test
edit: not saying it's not true, but i certainly wouldn't take his word for it as is


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Proof?


They shot him a while ago...


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> They shot him a while ago...


Lousy music pun aside, it seems you don't have any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> afaik there's no proof at all. just one guy who said so after his own personal non-proof test
> edit: not saying it's not true, but i certainly wouldn't take his word for it as is


That settles that.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Lousy music pun aside, it seems you don't have any.
> That settles that.


Lol two guys actually, who put time and effort into building testing rigs and both find the same results. But if that is what you want to believe, suit yourself.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Lol two guys actually, who put time and effort into building testing rigs and both find the same results. But if that is what you want to believe, suit yourself.


I asked for it and you opted for puns instead.







Fallacies don't work here.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I asked for it and you opted for puns instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacies don't work here.


You even have a post in that thread...


----------



## bleets

Been a while since I've checked in on this thread...

How are the quality issues on the G403 looking? I've been biding my time to see if things improve before I actually get one (while at the same time recommending this mouse to several people who have had no complaints about it but may not be overly picky anyway)

So yeah, rattles/scroll wheel/clicking issues still around or are they pretty solid now?

Thanks


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Lol two guys actually, who put time and effort into building testing rigs and both find the same results. But if that is what you want to believe, suit yourself.


Far more likely that they aren't taking something into account or messed something up than Zowie mice actually having a 10 ms delay on y-axis reports...


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Far more likely that they aren't taking something into account or messed something up than Zowie mice actually having a 10 ms delay on y-axis reports...


Based on? Faith in a company and distrust for users? When you build a test rig (two) and get consistent results, you can't ignore it.

Regardless of the tests being 100% accurate (delay may not be exactly 10ms) if only only Zowie mice exhibit discrepancies that means that there is a problem in that department.
That is the only unbiased way of looking at things.
If you have a concrete idea of what is wrong with both those test rigs I want to here it.

How I see it, it's just people not wanting to believe their beloved peripherals they spent so much time and money on are actually deeply flawed beyond repair.
It's perfectly understandable, but reality is usually harsh.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> You even have a post in that thread...


I don't keep track of threads like that. If I posted in it it's probably bunk related. I don't recall a rig ever being involved. Again, instead of three hollow posts, link said evidence to your claim.

Or we can continue the off-topic garbo puns and your angst at manufactures somewhere else.


----------



## abso

Just received my 3rd G403. This is the first one that at least has only one issue (loud spring noise on side button). At least a slight improvement over the previous ones that had multiple issues. I asked Logitech about the side button sound when I RMA my first one and they told me it is not a design problem but a faulty mouse. Very weird that all of them had this issue if it isn't a design problem though


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I don't keep track of threads like that. If I posted in it it's probably bunk related. I don't recall a rig ever being involved. Again, instead of three hollow posts, link said evidence to your claim.
> 
> Or we can continue the off-topic garbo puns and your angst at manufactures somewhere else.


Jeez, you guys are so edgy. It makes me cringe when I see people post on forums like these where they low-key imply that they're smarter than someone else. Pleeease stop. ;/

Edit: And no please, I don't wanna start a conversation about it. Just thought you should know that most people don't appreciate that kind of attitude. Okay? ;3


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Just received my 3rd G403. This is the first one that at least has only one issue (loud spring noise on side button). At least a slight improvement over the previous ones that had multiple issues. I asked Logitech about the side button sound when I RMA my first one and they told me it is not a design problem but a faulty mouse. Very weird that all of them had this issue if it isn't a design problem though


My (otherwise flawless) G403 has that spring noise on the rear side button as well. You can hear it here, too: 




Seems to be a design issue rather than a faulty copy.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> My (otherwise flawless) G403 has that spring noise on the rear side button as well. You can hear it here, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a design issue rather than a faulty copy.


Ewwwwww. That would bother me soooo much lol.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> My (otherwise flawless) G403 has that spring noise on the rear side button as well. You can hear it here, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a design issue rather than a faulty copy.


Mine sounds similar. Here is a video I made of my second G403 for Logitech RMA support.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bda5e4rgal41bjb/G403_Problems.mp4?dl=0


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Jeez, you guys are so edgy. It makes me cringe when I see people post on forums like these where they low-key imply that they're smarter than someone else. Pleeease stop. ;/
> 
> Edit: And no please, I don't wanna start a conversation about it. Just thought you should know that most people don't appreciate that kind of attitude. Okay? ;3


There is no implication of having more smarts. He made a claim, I asked for proof (twice at that), he spun around instead of showing/linking it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Mine sounds similar. Here is a video I made of my second G403 for Logitech RMA support.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bda5e4rgal41bjb/G403_Problems.mp4?dl=0


It's cause the button is sticking to your finger when you pull away from it. Using a totally dry finger (or the backside as a quick test) you'd get no noise.

IF it really does bother you then I suppose the RMA is warranted, but it may just be a design thing. I don't pull away like such when I use the side buttons so I personally have no problem with it.

EDIT: You could also use a sock or whatever when pressing the button in with your thumb to see the difference.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> There is no implication of having more smarts. He made a claim, I asked for proof (twice at that), he spun around instead of showing/linking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cause the button is sticking to your finger when you pull away from it. Using a totally dry finger (or the backside as a quick test) you'd get no noise.
> 
> IF it really does bother you then I suppose the RMA is warranted, but it may just be a design thing. I don't pull away like such when I use the side buttons so I personally have no problem with it.
> 
> EDIT: You could also use a sock or whatever when pressing the button in with your thumb to see the difference.


Mb Logitech should put a chalkbag like climbers are using into their box. Already can see gaming chalk becoming a thing in the future


----------



## Some Tech Nub

All 6 G403's (4 of mine, 2 from friends) I've come across will have a springy sounding side button if your thump is slightly sweaty. Not an issue imo in daily usage. You are basically making the button stick to your finger and pulling it outward. It then springs back to where it was before, which is on top of the microswitch.


----------



## abso

If you are talking on Teamspeak and use voice activation it can get annoying really fast.


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*


Have no idea what it is


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Mb Logitech should put a chalkbag like climbers are using into their box. Already can see gaming chalk becoming a thing in the future


Sarcasm aside, spring design and glossy buttons, expect feedback from the springs during events like that. It's just a side effect from having that kind of system for actuation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> If you are talking on Teamspeak and use voice activation it can get annoying really fast.


I frequently use the side buttons and I don't pull away like that at any point. I usually have it resting on or very near for immediate use, but I never pull away after pressing like I got poked at.

As stated you can RMA if you want but it'll happen with use like that.


----------



## abso

Well the weird thing is it always only happens with the side button on the back. The one in the front is perfectly fine. They both feel the same so shouldnt they have the same design?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The back side button protrudes a bit more and has more area facing upward, making it easier to pull out with friction.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I don't keep track of threads like that. If I posted in it it's probably bunk related. I don't recall a rig ever being involved. Again, instead of three hollow posts, link said evidence to your claim.
> 
> Or we can continue the off-topic garbo puns and your angst at manufactures somewhere else.


Rage against the machine.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624100/guy-claims-zowie-has-x-y-axis-latency-variation


----------



## Wepeel

I reduced the springy back button sound by opening up the mouse and stuffing some soft foam behind the button. So the foam pushes the button more firmly against switch. It's still noisy if my thumb sticks to it when I brush against it in a certain way, but most of the time during normal use it's fine.


----------



## Stuttergame

I see a lot of people are opening their 403. I just wonder how do you do that without damaging the mousefeet ? I'm afraid opening it but the wobble is pretty damn annoying to me and i'm still not used to it after 2 Weeks.


----------



## Melan

Mouse feet are replaced either way. Stocked ones are awful.


----------



## kevin-L

Anyone know where the best place to order corepad skatez is if you live in the USA?


----------



## ajx

Do all G403 have mouse wheel rattling and squeezing thumb button side?

I may want to order it from amazon.it (new batch i guess, new stock incoming soon)


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Do all G403 have mouse wheel rattling and squeezing thumb button side?
> 
> I may want to order it from amazon.it (new batch i guess, new stock incoming soon)


I have heard of some complaints about rattling scroll wheel, mine is fine though. Never heard of anyone complaining about squeezing thumb button side before tbh.


----------



## abso

Did Logitech improve their mousefeet? My second G403 glides a lot smoother and nicer than my first one.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Did Logitech improve their mousefeet? My second G403 glides a lot smoother and nicer than my first one.


Yeah, my stocks were pretty good as well.


----------



## pindle

Week numbers?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Rage against the machine.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624100/guy-claims-zowie-has-x-y-axis-latency-variation


About time.

I don't see video of the test so far. So it's about as useful as the first claim at not at all... for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Anyone know where the best place to order corepad skatez is if you live in the USA?


eBay but they don't have recent releases afaik shopping to the USA.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Week numbers?


1645


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> I have heard of some complaints about rattling scroll wheel, mine is fine though. Never heard of anyone complaining about squeezing thumb button side before tbh.


I had faulty G900 which having loud spring rattling noise coming from scrol wheel when its locked into free wheel mode
Even regular and slow movements like basic task on my computer (browsing, desktop) i could easily heard it








I hope scroll wheel does have any similar issues
What about scroll wheel itself, i get used to like softer free scroll wheel from Logitech, how does none free scroll wheel feels like?
i dont like it too stiff (e.g on Steelseries Sensei Raw, it was too damn stiff for my taste, on the opposite, Razer mice have great and balanced scroll wheel, not too soft, no too stiff either)


----------



## rendyG

Returned G403 this week, really comfortable, great sensor, but I couldn´t grip it with my 21cm hands - compared to ZA11.
I may be looking into G203 for its price, mainly for its sensor


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> 1645


Cool seems to point to all 40+ mice are getting better cables/feet. Bout time too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rendyG*
> 
> Returned G403 this week, really comfortable, great sensor, but I couldn´t grip it with my 21cm hands - compared to ZA11.
> I may be looking into G203 for its price, mainly for its sensor


Funny I got the exact same thing, in reverse. Can aim fairly well with the ZA11 but I get cramps within 10 minutes no matter what I try. G403 is fine tho in most if not all grips (19.5cm).


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Cool seems to point to all 40+ mice are getting better cables/feet. Bout time too.


I've already replaced my mousefeet, but what's changed about the cable?


----------



## abso

Cable was still the same, no changes there.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I've already replaced my mousefeet, but what's changed about the cable?


Some people mentioned their cable wasn't that bad, all over week 38. Apso's post makes me wonder if they had the same cable and are just more forgiving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Cable was still the same, no changes there.


Still the rigid piece of crap that holds the packaging folds even after 2+ months?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Mine is a 163x and the cable doesn't hold the packaging folds. I'll admit it is pretty thick but it's not stiff enough for it to be too annoying.


----------



## Stuttergame

Can't say my cable is stiff neither. Also my scroll wheel rattles not on all postions. But i can't really get used to the rattle. Sadly im currently living in brazil and don't want to risk breaking the mousefeet when opening this thing. Would love to fix this then it would be the perfect mouse for me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> My (otherwise flawless) G403 has that spring noise on the rear side button as well. You can hear it here, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a design issue rather than a faulty copy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Ewwwwww. That would bother me soooo much lol.


I can get mine to do this, but I have to purposely try and sabotage the button this way. Are people really using their mice in a way that they're dragging their thumbs like this on the button?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Mouse feet are replaced either way. Stocked ones are awful.


God--this so much.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can get mine to do this, but I have to purposely try and sabotage the button this way. Are people really using their mice in a way that they're dragging their thumbs like this on the button?


My hand isn't exactly dry and due to the glossy surface of the side buttons my thumb sometimes sticks to the rear button, resulting in that spring noise on release. It would probably happen less often if the side buttons were positioned a bit more forward.


----------



## rendyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Cool seems to point to all 40+ mice are getting better cables/feet. Bout time too.
> Funny I got the exact same thing, in reverse. Can aim fairly well with the ZA11 but I get cramps within 10 minutes no matter what I try. G403 is fine tho in most if not all grips (19.5cm).


I havent expressed myself clearly..
G403 is more comfortable but due to the sides |_| I couldnt pick it up as easily compared to ZA11 \_/ which even has nice edges at front which also helps. Im mainly referring to the right side of the mouse, left side on the g403 is good grip wise.
Funny that mx518 has the edge on the right side while G403 has not.. Just my opinion, again, 21cm hand, cca 38cm/360.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Mine is a 163x and the cable doesn't hold the packaging folds. I'll admit it is pretty thick but it's not stiff enough for it to be too annoying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> Can't say my cable is stiff neither. Also my scroll wheel rattles not on all postions. But i can't really get used to the rattle. Sadly im currently living in brazil and don't want to risk breaking the mousefeet when opening this thing. Would love to fix this then it would be the perfect mouse for me.


Some time ago I posted a link after debraiding the cable, which shows how flexible the cable is without the braiding, it shows its flexibility by being unable to push the mouse forward with the cable (and cable only). Unfortunately I don't have a before video to compare, but before debraiding I could just grab the cable 10, 15 heck even 20cm from the mouse would work and could simply push it away, just by holding the cable. It also held the shape of its packaging folds even though I kept the mouse hanging by its wire for a night.

Mine is a week 32 btw. So gents, I wonder, when you compare the cables, if yours is flexible enough not to push the mouse forward.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> My hand isn't exactly dry and due to the glossy surface of the side buttons my thumb sometimes sticks to the rear button, resulting in that spring noise on release. It would probably happen less often if the side buttons were positioned a bit more forward.


I have the same, only very very rarely my thumb is slightly moist and it "sticks" to the sidebutton, when I then slide off it in a particular way, it can make the spring sound. I guess that could be annoying if it happens more than very rarely, doesn't for me, and even if it did I won't hear it with a headset anyway


----------



## thuNDa

After two years without new mouse(Rival since then), i got this G403 and oh man...








Spent only about 30mins in game, then i already opened it up to replaced the cable for a paracord cable, because it was basically clear from the very first minutes that this will become my new mouse.
I'm using the same grip as on the Rival, with my hand resting completly on the mouse, and my fingers hanging over the main buttons, and where i would look up abit after a swipe with the Rival, i don't have to readjust vertical crosshair placement whatsoever.

Sensor feels also so amazing compared to 3310.
And so on and on.


----------



## detto87

How small are your hands to lay it completely on top? ?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> How small are your hands to lay it completely on top? ?


19-20cm lenght, but like i wrote: my index- and middlefinger hanging over the main-buttons.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> My hand isn't exactly dry and due to the glossy surface of the side buttons my thumb sometimes sticks to the rear button, resulting in that spring noise on release. It would probably happen less often if the side buttons were positioned a bit more forward.


Do you rest your thumb on the button itself? I always slide my thumb up from the side grip to press the buttons, so I'm just kinda confused in general of how it's occurring in an actual gaming situation lol.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you rest your thumb on the button itself? I always slide my thumb up from the side grip to press the buttons, so I'm just kinda confused in general of how it's occurring in an actual gaming situation lol.


Not all the time, only when I know beforehand that I might need to press it fast.


----------



## pez

Hmm I guess I see it. Mine does it if I make it, but I've never come across it in practice.


----------



## thuNDa

My wheel was loose too on certain positions, but i fixed it with three layers of electrical tape, like shown here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2270#post_25536669

Now that's what i call an effective mod, because it takes 1min and after, the wheel is rock solid without drawbacks.


----------



## Stuttergame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Mine is a week 32 btw. So gents, I wonder, when you compare the cables, if yours is flexible enough not to push the mouse forward.


Nope doesn't work on my end. When i grab the cable at around 10cm i can't really push it away. The cable will "flex" instead.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> Nope doesn't work on my end. When i grab the cable at around 10cm i can't really push it away. The cable will "flex" instead.


Then you've got one of the newer cables, gz


----------



## Avalar

Sorta sad news my doods.



I cry. ;-; I already use the spare G Pro skates I had left over for my G403, but I need some to use for forever and ever.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Sorta sad news my doods.
> 
> 
> 
> How is fixing a defect a mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cry. ;-; I already use the spare G Pro skates I had left over for my G403, but I need some to use for forever and ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> My wheel was loose too on certain positions, but i fixed it with three layers of electrical tape, like shown here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2270#post_25536669
> 
> Now that's what i call an effective mod, because it takes 1min and after, the wheel is rock solid without drawbacks.


Well there's a silver lining if you're wondering about DA:E hyperglides







...which I was...


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Sorta sad news my doods.
> 
> 
> 
> I cry. ;-; I already use the spare G Pro skates I had left over for my G403, but I need some to use for forever and ever.


Just get MX1/2/3 they all work. Maybe even the IME3.0 feet fit but not 100% sure if they will fit within the top groove. Or get Hotlines


----------



## SmashTV

At least Hotlines give you the sensor ring too.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> At least Hotlines give you the sensor ring too.


Aye and they work fine, still got them under my G403 and for now I'm reluctant to change them for such a small difference (arguably not even better). Still I'm not convinced this sensor ring is really needed though, maybe for people with extremely soft pads. Still in terms of smoothness, my Hyperglides are slightly more slick/faster/smoother than Hotlines. Depends also on your mousepad and preference ofcourse!


----------



## nsdjoe

Update to my G403 Wireless Odyssey

(Quick recap: original 403W (1631 SN) developed a weird thing with the LMB where it would sort of double unclick if pressed in certain spots. Logitech sent me a new 403W without asking for that one back. The replacement (1632 SN) had the common scrollwheel rattling issue when the wheel was in certain positions. Logitech did request this one back before sending me another replacement.)

This third 403 Wireless has a 1704 serial number, which I don't think I've seen yet on OCN, and seems to be perfect so far, with the small exception that the mousefeet don't feel quite as smooth as the other 403. I'm planning on replacing them anyway so no big deal. There's literally no rattling whatsoever when I shake it, so it seems like they've fixed that issue.


----------



## pindle

Good to hear, let's hope they stepped up on QC and hear more ppls positive feedback.


----------



## nsdjoe

Also I ordered the Corepad skatez for the G403 from Esportstore - I live in the US for what it's worth. I'll update when I get them on and tested.


----------



## Stuttergame

In case i am to stupid. Is there a way to have different lights per DPI? It's annoying if you cant tell what dpi you are using at the moment.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> In case i am to stupid. Is there a way to have different lights per DPI? It's annoying if you cant tell what dpi you are using at the moment.


Unless I also really missed an option somewhere, nope, light settings are limited to a single setting.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Since the G403 wired doesn't have profiles, I don't think you can set per-dpi lighting.

Wireless G403s can though.


----------



## andymilky

Does anyone here with larger hands find the 403 shape is too tall and doesn't really offer any palm support. I prefer the EC1-A shape


----------



## Some Tech Nub

It's tall, which pretty much everyone knows if they do their research on this mouse. It therefore fills my palm, but also makes the mouse feel a bit thin when it comes to the sides. It took quite some time for me to adjust to, but the clicks and sensor kept me here.


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Unless I also really missed an option somewhere, nope, light settings are limited to a single setting.


I have contacted the Logitech support regarding this issue. After a pretty long mail chain my request has been rejected without any reason. So, it only has an application based profile option (with DPI and light settings, like cs go: 400 DPI, XY light) but doesn't a simple (change DPI from x to y and x set eg green lights and y set red).


----------



## Stuttergame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> I have contacted the Logitech support regarding this issue. After a pretty long mail chain my request has been rejected without any reason. So, it only has an application based profile option (with DPI and light settings, like cs go: 400 DPI, XY light) but doesn't a simple (change DPI from x to y and x set eg green lights and y set red).


Wow that sucks. Somehow i expected that this feature will sooner or later come.


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> Wow that sucks. Somehow i expected that this feature will sooner or later come.


Nope, or I have to say they did not flattered me.
That is just no fair. The wireless G403, the G303, etc. mice do have this feature.
I started to leave the brand in head after the mailing with them...


----------



## detto87

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymilky*
> 
> Does anyone here with larger hands find the 403 shape is too tall and doesn't really offer any palm support. I prefer the EC1-A shape


Kinda, yes. It's a good shape but could be better. The butt is too thin. It's high overall, and that's fine for me. But the butt is too thin which doesn't fill out the palm like IE3.0 or EC1-A. Kinda sad about that. Led me to pick up my G Pro again. At least I know what I get with that shape. Claw + freedom for fine adjustments.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> I have contacted the Logitech support regarding this issue. After a pretty long mail chain my request has been rejected without any reason. So, it only has an application based profile option (with DPI and light settings, like cs go: 400 DPI, XY light) but doesn't a simple (change DPI from x to y and x set eg green lights and y set red).


Yup bummer, shame since most of the other rgb mouse manufacturers offer this option.


----------



## nsdjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nsdjoe*
> 
> Update to my G403 Wireless Odyssey
> 
> (Quick recap: original 403W (1631 SN) developed a weird thing with the LMB where it would sort of double unclick if pressed in certain spots. Logitech sent me a new 403W without asking for that one back. The replacement (1632 SN) had the common scrollwheel rattling issue when the wheel was in certain positions. Logitech did request this one back before sending me another replacement.)
> 
> This third 403 Wireless has a 1704 serial number, which I don't think I've seen yet on OCN, and seems to be perfect so far, with the small exception that the mousefeet don't feel quite as smooth as the other 403. I'm planning on replacing them anyway so no big deal. There's literally no rattling whatsoever when I shake it, so it seems like they've fixed that issue.


Well I guess I couldn't get away without one small issue. The scroll wheel is making a weird sound at certain spots while scrolling. The scrolling sound gets a bit louder for an instant. Doesn't seem to affect anything but it's a bit distracting. Certainly not enough for me to RMA for the 3rd time; I'll just live with it.

Video below, you may have to increase sound.


----------



## Chirsu

I'm afraid it will be a stupid and common question, but the tread has almost 500 pages, so: can somebody compare it to EC2-A please?


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chirsu*
> 
> I'm afraid it will be a stupid and common question, but the tread has almost 500 pages, so: can somebody compare it to EC2-A please?


As I know, they are more or less have the same base shape.
Differences:
The g403 is a little bit bigger.
The side buttons are bigger and positioned lower on the g403.
The Zowie has huano switches inside, so the buttons are a little bit harder.
The Zowie's cable is nearly the best on the market.
The Zowie built by plastic, on the g403 the side is rubberized.
Sensor 3310h in the Zowie, 3366 in the g403.
The Zowie's middle button is better.
Zowie does not has driver (so no color, DPI, ... customization).
G403 has nearly 100% customization in every point (DPI, buttons, color, ...).
Zowie has dedicated DPI switch button on the bottom with fix DPI settings.


----------



## noibat2

Anyone thinks the white color G403 isnt white?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noibat2*
> 
> Anyone thinks the white color G403 isnt white?


Try something like 255 200 200.


----------



## jdip

Are you guys able to switch your LEDs to white? When I use the Logitech software preset for white, it has a cyan tint to it. So fiddled with the RGB settings to 191-147-131 and was able to get the logo white, but the scroll wheel has a pink tint to it (they don't match). If I adjust the settings to make the wheel white, the logo is yellowish. Is it normal that the logo and wheel LEDs don't match for white?

FWIW my serial number was 1639 and I have the scroll wheel rattle


----------



## HGooper

Is there any mouse pad that work best with this G403 mouse?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Is it normal that the logo and wheel LEDs don't match for white?


Yes.
If you look from the top, it will most probably look as white as the logo, but at an angle the color shifts.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Yes.
> If you look from the top, it will most probably look as white as the logo, but at an angle the color shifts.


It has the same different tint at all angles


----------



## Bucake

my G303, G102 and G403 have that same "problem" with lighting. rather than relying on the rgb value you should just do it by eye. my colors came out pretty awesome, but the values are off from the actual color, and they're not the same across mice either


----------



## Some Tech Nub

RGB doesn't give off a perfect white. Happens with pretty much everything.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> my G303, G102 and G403 have that same "problem" with lighting. rather than relying on the rgb value you should just do it by eye. my colors came out pretty awesome, but the values are off from the actual color, and they're not the same across mice either


Yes this is what I did, but there is a very noticeable colour mismatch between the logo and scroll wheel LEDs.


----------



## Bucake

yeah i couldn't get them perfect either, but then again i am very impatient if i don't care very much. i ended up disabling the the wheel, problem solved


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Mine is always color shifting so no issues here either.

I mean, are you looking at your mouse when you're playing a game? Of course not.


----------



## dmt123

Hi,
I just got my G403 wired replaced because the sensor lense was loose.
This replacement is exactly the same.
When I hold all the buttons down - including the wheel - and shake the mouse, I can clearly hear that something is rattling inside and when is press the lense with small object. the rattling stops.
Now I want to ask; is there actually someone with a G403 that doesn´t have this issue?
I don´t know what to do next. Maybe contact Logitech support directly?
It´s a damn shame this issue. I´m loving everything else about this mouse.

P.S.
When I set 12k dpi, cover the sensor with tape and shake the mouse with left button pressed in MSPaint, I get aprox. 0,5cm horizontal line drawn. (2560x1440 resolution on desktop)


----------



## Nikronis

Hi!
I just bought a new G403 (wired) and I have an issue with scrolling up (it's noisy). Scrolling down is fine.
Here's 



 with the same problem as mine.
Is it normal to this mouse?


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmt123*
> 
> Hi,
> I just got my G403 wired replaced because the sensor lense was loose.
> This replacement is exactly the same.
> When I hold all the buttons down - including the wheel - and shake the mouse, I can clearly hear that something is rattling inside and when is press the lense with small object. the rattling stops.
> Now I want to ask; is there actually someone with a G403 that doesn´t have this issue?
> I don´t know what to do next. Maybe contact Logitech support directly?
> It´s a damn shame this issue. I´m loving everything else about this mouse.
> 
> P.S.
> When I set 12k dpi, cover the sensor with tape and shake the mouse with left button pressed in MSPaint, I get aprox. 0,5cm horizontal line drawn. (2560x1440 resolution on desktop)


Had about 5 different ones, none of them had a loose lense. Most of them suffered from a rattling mouse wheel. Aside from that , everything was fine. I got one with the batchnumber 1636 and that one is flawless.


----------



## dgmul

I recently ordered a single wired G403 off Amazon, but they accidentally sent me two -- a 1639 and a 1642 -- so curiosity killed the cat and I opened both of them. I ended up preferring the 1639, because the clicks were stiffer on the 42, which made it more difficult to tap at a consistent rate, not to mention much noisier. The scroll wheel on the 42 spun a little more freely, which I preferred, but it wasn't worth the stiffer LMB and RMB.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have a simple question,
Its a Mionix Castor, small in the hand then the Logitech G403 ? In terms of size they are both very similar, but what about the reality ¿

Im using palm grip, 18cm*9cm hand, and I tested Razer DeathAdder Elite, Logitech G403, both are a little big for me, and Logitech G Pro, but this one its a very small, cause I use palm grip.

So, will be Mionix Castor good for my hand and grip style ?


----------



## xira

Don't even bother ordering this mouse from Amazon. I ordered one last month and discovered how bad the scroll wheel rattle is recently. I contacted Logitech and they said that they'd just send me a replacement. I called in again today and they changed their mind and want me to send the defective unit back first. This is my only mouse at the moment so that's not acceptable for me. Contacted Amazon and they said it's out of the replacement window so I guess I'm out of luck. Pretty frustrating


----------



## dgmul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xira*
> 
> Don't even bother ordering this mouse from Amazon. I ordered one last month and discovered how bad the scroll wheel rattle is recently. I contacted Logitech and they said that they'd just send me a replacement. I called in again today and they changed their mind and want me to send the defective unit back first. This is my only mouse at the moment so that's not acceptable for me. Contacted Amazon and they said it's out of the replacement window so I guess I'm out of luck. Pretty frustrating


That seems a bit unlucky -- neither of the two units I received from Amazon had any scroll wheel rattle whatsoever. If I were you I might buy a new one, and then once it arrives, send in the old one for a replacement, then sell the replacement on eBay.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xira*
> 
> Don't even bother ordering this mouse from Amazon. I ordered one last month and discovered how bad the scroll wheel rattle is recently. I contacted Logitech and they said that they'd just send me a replacement. I called in again today and they changed their mind and want me to send the defective unit back first. This is my only mouse at the moment so that's not acceptable for me. Contacted Amazon and they said it's out of the replacement window so I guess I'm out of luck. Pretty frustrating


This is one reason I decided buying from best buy was a better option, if I had scroll wheel issues (which I did) it was very easy to return and get a new one, however this was back when the mouse first released so it was the same price everywhere.

The support you received doesn't sound like the great support I've heard amazon has, but I guess at this point your only course of action is to contact logitech for an RMA.


----------



## 1conoclast

Hello, everyone. This is my first post here.

My first and only gaming mouse up to recently was Zowie AM. I was happy with it until I developed a fairly accurate dpi measuring process. I knew for some time that the true dpi values were off by 4 - 7% but as long as I knew what they were I could play. After some more frustration with my improvised measuring apparatus which consisted of long rulers, guides built from lego blocks and heavy books for stabilizing the rulers I discovered more problems. The dpi value depends on how fast I move the mouse during measurement (a clear SRAV failure). The lens was loose and dpi values differed from day to day as the natural shocks from playing moved the lens. The dpi value when measuring movement to the right was different when measuring to the left! I was able to stabilize the lens with double sided tape but the other problems persisted. Clearly, it was time to buy a new mouse.

A gaming mouse is a significant expenditure for me so I read this entire thread. I quickly scrolled through the parts irrelevant to the mouse itself.

I bought a wired G403 and G640. The serial numbers were 1630 on the mouse and 1631 on the box. Surprisingly early batches for a purchase from a week ago and the box was a little damaged and secured with a white plastic ribbon.

Right off the bat, I realized that you weren't overreacting about the cable. It truly is horrible. Inflexible and heavy. I had to improvise a mouse bungee from my guitar stand and a bulldog clip. I made the cable hang from above the center of the mousepad and never touch it. It felt as if it wasn't there so I thought I could live with it.

Two more issues, which were mentioned in this thread, were the hard to press scroll button and the side button making a springy noise when struck from the top. Neither issue a deal breaker.

It also doesn't glide at all when you give it a small push. I remember when my Zowie AM and G-TF Speed were new the mouse would glide all the way to the edge of the mousepad when given a small bump. I am aware that this isn't necessarily and objectively bad as control may be more important than lower surface friction.

The two issues that made the mouse unusable and made me return it for a full refund today were the following:

The main left and right mouse buttons are so sensitive that they actuate from merely lifting the mouse up and putting it back down on the mousepad. I am baffled that any engineer would put such buttons into a gaming mouse which naturally experiences a lot of small shocks from lifting it up and putting it back down over and over again.
I can only guess what the reason for this was but I think it's because the mouse was tested only in artificial laboratory conditions and not during actual gameplay. Was it tested only in that one game where you mostly camp by some wooden boxes and stare at doorways? Was the only feedback received from kids raging at missed flick-shots? What is the improvement in speed actuation supposed to be anyway? What order of magnitude are we talking about here? Nanoseconds? The mouse is unusable in intense gameplay like Quake Live FFA where you have 8 - 16 players on the server and have to constantly turn around and reposition your mouse.
Also, why would you even use mechanical switches when an optical technology exists that completely eliminates the debouncing problem?

The second big thing is that when you use the surface calibration tool and in my case accurately select the Logitech cloth pad setting, the cursor occasionally stutters. At first, I thought that maybe I'm simply not used to the very low lift-off distance or that it was because the mousepad wasn't perfectly flat yet as it was new. I tested it a bit more on the flat part of the mousepad while holding the mouse from the top and pressing down gently. I checked for any loose hairs and dust but it still didn't work properly.
I'm surprised that when others in this thread discovered this issue they simply brushed it off and selected the default surface calibration. How can you not lose faith in the product that fails on the surface it was designed to work best on while the setting for that surface is enabled?

I think the stars aren't aligned for the creation of a perfect gaming mouse. I imagine that CEOs push for aesthetics rather than performance (giving us the horrible cable) and kids who live in the world of placebo and confirmation bias and know nothing about engineering push for something else. The poor engineer is caught between the rock and a hard place and important things get ignored. The biggest thing for me is that after spending so much money on a serious e-sports equipment I have to **** around with rulers and **** to try and check if the dpi driver setting is reflected in reality. It was more difficult for this mouse as its shape isn't symmetrical so I couldn't measure it precisely but I think it was either spot on or within 1% error. Clearly, this is an area for research and development so that nobody has to ever do that again. Improve the precision of your manufacturing process so that the dpi values are accurate to the hundreds or thousands of a single count.

The sensor felt great when it worked but in general, I consider the mouse to be a disaster.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Tbh I think you either got a bad QC mouse or maybe I'm nowhere near as picky as you.

The feet shine up and wear in. They are quite useable afterwards.

I have no issues resting my fingers on the buttons without misclicking. I can rocketjump around in team fortress 2 with ease. Haven't really had any misclicking in other games I play as well. And I just use a ruler to measure my 360 - it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Melan

Some are still going out of the way to measure 360s with a ruler. Remember when people just slightly adjusted their sensitivity when it felt too fast/too slow? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yeah even a ruler is a bit excessive. I did semi-recently double my sensitivity from 4in/360 to 8in/360 to get better tracking performance so I pulled out a ruler for good measure.


----------



## Chirsu

I have a g pro, which has the same m1 and m2 buttons and I think it is not that bad. A couple of times during first month I did click it unintentionally while resting my fingers on it and being very focused and nothing more. I think you might have a faulty one, it shouldn't be THAT easy to trigger. I've just smashed my g pro into the pad like 5 times harder than I would normally do in game and nothing happened.
About the surface calibration - I've never used it, people normally use it only IF they have a problem. If you don't have a problem - avoid using it. Idk about logitech's, but I know that razer's surface calibration is a disaster.


----------



## pindle

Sounds like rma, buttons shouldn't activate by putting the mouse down, period. Tough luck


----------



## pez

I measure my sensitivity either by 'one swipe = 180 degree turn' or 'mid mouse pad to edge = 180 degree turn.'


----------



## jdip

On the wireless version, how noticeable is the cable when it's plugged in? It looks rather bulky.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

It's the same stiff cable as the wired. Don't play with it plugged in, just periodically charge the mouse every so often.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> On the wireless version, how noticeable is the cable when it's plugged in? It looks rather bulky.


It is the THICKEST cable I've ever used on a mouse, and impossible to work with imo.


----------



## jdip

I have the wired version currently but thinking about changing it for the wireless version as it's just $15 bucks more. The cable on the wired one doesn't really bother me but it could be cool to have the wireless one...

On another note, did the rattling scroll wheel defect occur in the wireless versions as well? My wired one has it


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I have the wired version currently but thinking about changing it for the wireless version as it's just $15 bucks more. The cable on the wired one doesn't really bother me but it could be cool to have the wireless one...
> 
> On another note, did the rattling scroll wheel defect occur in the wireless versions as well? My wired one has it


My wireless G403 (SN 1635) had 0 problems. Got it on Amazon almost a month ago, so you _should_ be good. ;p


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I have the wired version currently but thinking about changing it for the wireless version as it's just $15 bucks more. The cable on the wired one doesn't really bother me but it could be cool to have the wireless one...
> 
> On another note, did the rattling scroll wheel defect occur in the wireless versions as well? My wired one has it


In my experience, yes. If you don't have it shifting when you first open the box, any side pressure you apply to the scroll wheel eventually loosens it up and makes it click left to right on half of the wheel steps. It was like this for my wired version.

I have a wireless version with a shifting scroll wheel right out of the box. I have a second wireless which seems to be a unicorn with no defects so it sits nice and pretty as a spare since I don't have anything to plug it into.


----------



## meccs

I had the G900 for two months now since I got it really cheap (65 Euros) and it replaced my old G700. Amazon had another student sale and the wireless G403 was under 50 bucks so I bought that one too since I never really felt comfortable with the G900 even though I think it's a fantastic mouse and I did very well in games with it.

Problem is, my G403 makes a weird sound when I scroll up. Scrolling down is fine, it just happens when scrolling up. I made a video but you might have to adjust the volume a bit:





That sounds broken right? I fear that I will engage in and endless cycle of replacing this mouse now...


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccs*
> 
> I had the G900 for two months now since I got it really cheap (65 Euros) and it replaced my old G700. Amazon had another student sale and the wireless G403 was under 50 bucks so I bought that one too since I never really felt comfortable with the G900 even though I think it's a fantastic mouse and I did very well in games with it.
> 
> Problem is, my G403 makes a weird sound when I scroll up. Scrolling down is fine, it just happens when scrolling up. I made a video but you might have to adjust the volume a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds broken right? I fear that I will engage in and endless cycle of replacing this mouse now...


Mine sounds the same at scrolling up - it's not too bad IMHO.
Be happy that the scrollwheel isn't loose, and besides, it happens on alot of mice with a comparable scroll mechanism(my Rival with the praised ALPS-encoder isn't any better).


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> My wireless G403 (SN 1635) had 0 problems. Got it on Amazon almost a month ago, so you _should_ be good. ;p


Same as mine. 1635 and 0 problems (perfect mouse).


----------



## pez

The wireless and weightless feeling of being wireless nature of the G900 made using the cable so noticeable. It's not that the cable ruins the mouse, but moreso that being wireless is a whole new sensation on its' own.


----------



## meccs

My replacement G403 wireless has almost no rattle when scrolling up. Only from time to time when I really use force to spin the wheel quickly. I think I'll keep this one.


----------



## TFek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Same as mine. 1635 and 0 problems (perfect mouse).


Might you be able to check, if the mousewheel behaves the same like the following?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccs*
> 
> Problem is, my G403 makes a weird sound when I scroll up. Scrolling down is fine, it just happens when scrolling up. I made a video but you might have to adjust the volume a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds broken right? I fear that I will engage in and endless cycle of replacing this mouse now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccs*
> 
> My replacement G403 wireless has almost no rattle when scrolling up. Only from time to time when I really use force to spin the wheel quickly. I think I'll keep this one.


Do you know which SN it had and the current one has? Mine (SN 1634) acts the same as your first one, which is quite annoying.


----------



## meccs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccs*
> 
> Do you know which SN it had and the current one has? Mine (SN 1634) acts the same as your first one, which is quite annoying.


Both started with 1644.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meccs*
> 
> Do you know which SN it had and the current one has? Mine (SN 1634) acts the same as your first one, which is quite annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Both started with 1644.
Click to expand...

I've got a 1638LZ and it's been working perfectly for the last three weeks without fail.

The Scrollwheel is smooth, in fact very smooth with little feeling from the 'dents' when moved rapidly. Suits me fine in scrolling through acres of pages within Access and Excel.

The button switches are quite clicky without them being too loud and I still love the right handed shape that fits inside the palm of my hand. Maybe I lucked out with this purchase because nothing to complain about in regards to it's finish or operability.

For myself the G403 is a winner in every respect. Hard to choose between the G Pro and the G403 series, both work as intended.


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccs*
> 
> Problem is, my G403 makes a weird sound when I scroll up. Scrolling down is fine, it just happens when scrolling up. I made a video but you might have to adjust the volume a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds broken right? I fear that I will engage in and endless cycle of replacing this mouse now...


That's common for mice from pretty much every company out there - I never got why that seems to be the case to begin with (as usually a noticeable number but not all are haunted by that flaw) but it's not indicative of an upcoming defect. In fact I have several mice like an older Deathadder, a G Pro and a Mionix Avior (to name a few) that work perfectly fine with no noticeable scroll wheel degradation despite the scroll up sound annoyance being present day one.

My advice - if everything else is fine, keep the version - it's much more likely that you get an replacement that has uneven buttons or other flaws that are still present on some units (got a G403 only 2 weeks ago that had a 1645 number that came with an extremely spongy right click).


----------



## Psychoduck

Damn my wheel rattles at a certain position now after about 2 weeks of use. Will it get worse over time or is it just as bad as it gets?
s/n 1644....


----------



## Some Tech Nub

In my experience it'll shift left and right after some usage but it doesn't get worse after that.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoduck*
> 
> Damn my wheel rattles at a certain position now after about 2 weeks of use.
> s/n 1644....


That's concerning, considering my latest model has 1638 number so it's much older than yours







.

It's actually quite solid with no rattling at all even when I shake it about over my head, still no noise. The scrollwheel as well, is still ultra smooth and doesn't wobble at all no matter how hard I try to spin it backwards or forwards.

I think you need to RMA yours as soon as possible or get your money back for another model purchase.


----------



## kevin-L

Are hotline feet still the best option for g403 owners in the USA? I've gone through 2 sets already :\


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Meanwhile I'm here still rocking stock feet since September...

They get really shiny after awhile.


----------



## Melan

My G403 tends to double click a lot. Mainly due to me not putting fingers on edge of buttons. Irritates me quite a lot when playing eve-o


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFek*
> 
> Might you be able to check, if the mousewheel behaves the same like the following?
> 
> Do you know which SN it had and the current one has? Mine (SN 1634) acts the same as your first one, which is quite annoying.


Mine is 1635L and it have weird scroll sound also, I think its common problem with g403 wired or wireless. I solve this problem easy with small amount of grease (yes, you must open the mouse).


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> My G403 tends to double click a lot. Mainly due to me not putting fingers on edge of buttons. Irritates me quite a lot when playing eve-o


Easy fix, pull your fingers back from the edge.

I have my whole palm sitting on the mouse pad and only the front three fingers gripping the mouse. Very easy since it's so small in shape, compared to a traditional IE 3.0.


----------



## meccs

Holy crap I just noticed that the mouse wheel click of my replacement G403 takes a lot of force to press.
Also something else I noticed: If you have the mouse wheel light on, pressing the button you dedicated to "Show Battery Level" doesn't work. It only works if the light on the wheel is off. Probably a bug. It works on the G900 if the DPI lights are on.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Easy fix, pull your fingers back from the edge.
> 
> I have my whole palm sitting on the mouse pad and only the front three fingers gripping the mouse. Very easy since it's so small in shape, compared to a traditional IE 3.0.


Can't. It's uncomfortable. I normally put my fingers right above the switches (that's when playing fps games, but during desktop use it's way back), but with G303 I used to have fingers right on the edge. I'm going to try replacing the switches to D2F-F-3-7, if this won't help, then maybe I'll get a white G102.


----------



## Venomus

400 dpi on my G403 wireless seems so much slower compared to 400 dpi on Steelseries Rival? I also had 500 hz on Rival and I use 1000hz on G403. Is this a placebo?


----------



## cdcd

Actual and nominal CPI values can differ.


----------



## Melan

A good example of this would be G402.


----------



## Bucake

mlt04 mice are good examples as well, somewhere between 400 and 450 which is a fairly huge deviation

edit: with MouseTester you can measure the cpi, that will show you the actual cpi if done correctly.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> A good example of this would be G402.


that's because the firmware/lgs lies







(actual steps are 83.333 instead of 80dpi)


----------



## pindle

Treated my G403 to a (paracord) cable, oh so long overdue.


Also ghetto fixed the annoying spring sound from the side button by putting a piece of dampening cloth between the plastic part which holds the button and the shell. Ahhhhhh sweet silence. That fix also makes the button feel sturdier, which is a nice bonus


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Just got my G403 (that I bought on a whim) shipped in and it's basically the God mouse for me. I honestly did not expect it to be so perfect. Aside from the perfect main/side buttons, 3366, and nice rubberized sides, my natural grip with this mouse is so stable that I was honestly shocked. The hump height/positioning raises my palm just slightly off the mat which made it easy to do big turns and wide flicks that are hard to do (for me) when using a mouse that encourages wrist planting. Normally the wrist-off-the-mousepad grip is a compromise because it can be a tradeoff for precision (as well as taking some concentration to not get lazy and let my forearm drop). But on this mouse it is 100% natural, and I can make extremely precise wrist corrections even without having my wrist anchored down.

I do also believe that the sensor is offset somehow, or at least different than any other mouse I've tried. But oddly it feels so incredibly natural to my swiping motion that I realize I've been settling for "traditionally" placed sensors my whole life (with the exception of the WMO). For the first 2 minutes I was looking diagonally upwards on left swipes, but as soon as I adapted I noticed that my new motion allowed me to move my arm and wrist in a much more natural and precise way. This sounds like a gushing post but I am really floored and did not expect to be this satisfied with a mouse. GGWP Logitech.


----------



## Eutheran

Anyone know if the surface tuning bugs logitech has had with the 3360 have been sorted yet? I never read anything that said they were and I know from the g303 they have had problems with surface tuning before.


----------



## cdcd

I don't think it's a bug


----------



## jdip

Is Logitech CS usually so slow? I e-mailed them about my rattling scroll wheel and got prompt responses (within 24h) until I gave them my shipping information. Now I haven't heard back from them for 7 days; I even sent a follow up e-mail last week which was ignored


----------



## pindle

Always heard calling is much faster, would try that if I were you.


----------



## Klopfer

yea , call them ... got ~20min after my call an email that my RMA Mouse is on the way and they dont wanna back the "old" one


----------



## jdip

Thanks guys, I will try calling tomorrow. What happens if the replacement also has the rattle, RMA again or what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> my RMA Mouse is on the way and they dont wanna back the "old" one


Wow, that is cool. Do you know if that's the norm when they send replacements?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Wow, that is cool. Do you know if that's the norm when they send replacements?


Occasionally they ask you to send back the mouse, but usually Logi just sends you a new one. They sent me a new G403 Wireless and let me keep my old one. So I've got a perfect G403 Wireless now and one with a light and mushy right click, which is good enough for office use I suppose.


----------



## Klopfer

all replacement Mice/Keyboard I got from them were fine and they never want the "faulty" product back ... ( German Support )


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> "faulty"


sneaky bastard


----------



## TFek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Mine is 1635L and it have weird scroll sound also, I think its common problem with g403 wired or wireless. I solve this problem easy with small amount of grease (yes, you must open the mouse).


Did using grease help? What kind of grease did you use? In my language "grease" is a pretty universal term but doesn't specify the type. Could you show where to apply it? I kind of hesitate to open a device while it's still under warranty, returned my previous G403 and now got 1648L which seems to be even worse. It's like 75% of the wheel is fine and the other 25% make these noises in both directions and are a bit shaky.
The G403 is pretty awesome in general, I like the shape, I like the weight, I like the clicking, size, sidebuttons but the mousewheel seems to be awful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> all replacement Mice/Keyboard I got from them were fine and they never want the "faulty" product back ... ( German Support )


Did you buy it at their online store and got a replacement or did you go with some retailer and asked logitech to replace it?


----------



## Klopfer

Mostly I bought directly from them


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> sneaky bastard


If there isn't a problem, you _make_ the problem. xD


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> sneaky bastard


Naa, for example a lil bit loose MWheel or one defective led at the keyboard


----------



## wkamil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFek*
> 
> Did using grease help? What kind of grease did you use? In my language "grease" is a pretty universal term but doesn't specify the type. Could you show where to apply it? I kind of hesitate to open a device while it's still under warranty, returned my previous G403 and now got 1648L which seems to be even worse. It's like 75% of the wheel is fine and the other 25% make these noises in both directions and are a bit shaky.
> The G403 is pretty awesome in general, I like the shape, I like the weight, I like the clicking, size, sidebuttons but the mousewheel seems to be awful.
> Did you buy it at their online store and got a replacement or did you go with some retailer and asked logitech to replace it?


I wrote about it earlier...










One tiny droplet of motorex bike grease applied on market points https://www.competitivecyclist.com/images/competitivecyclist_blog/reviews/072011/bikegrease5.jpg It works like charm - you can feel it but you can't hear it. But grease must be not to thin, otherwise it will flow down.


----------



## palote99

Hi,

Im looking fora mouse with high FPS..... Asuming that the Roccat Kone Pure 2017 is 12000 FPS...... Anybody knows how many FPS can manage this mouse???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palote99*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Im looking fora mouse with high FPS..... Asuming that the Roccat Kone Pure 2017 is 12000 FPS...... Anybody knows how many FPS can manage this mouse???
> 
> Thanks in advance!


High fps for what? Let me guess. You do not understand anything in the sensors and someone told you that the number of FPS means that the sensor is better?


----------



## palote99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AloneInTheDuck*
> 
> High fps for what? Let me guess. You do not understand anything in the sensors and someone told you that the number of FPS means that the sensor is better?


Or maybe you dont know nothing about FPS in a mouse????

Please be kind.......

In some mouse they are advertasing about FPS scan rate....... I have a nmouse 4k and its 6437fps capable..... And as I said the Roccat Kone Pure 2017 is 12000 FPS capable... nothing to do with DPI.....

Somebody try to get some info here....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188509/fps-in-mouse

What I understand is for best smooth experience the higher FPS youre mouse is the best..... I know have nothing to do with FPS in monitor.......

Cheers and peace.....


----------



## senileoldman

what the...

I'm just curious.

What's your mother tongue/first language?


----------



## palote99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senileoldman*
> 
> what the...
> 
> I'm just curious.
> 
> What's your mother tongue/first language?


Esperanto


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palote99*
> 
> In some mouse they are advertasing about FPS scan rate....... I have a nmouse 4k and its 6437fps capable..... And as I said the Roccat Kone Pure 2017 is 12000 FPS capable... nothing to do with DPI.....
> 
> What I understand is for best smooth experience the higher FPS youre mouse is the best..... I know have nothing to do with FPS in monitor.......
> 
> Cheers and peace.....


Nmouse sensor is 3090, that sensor so different than 3360(3366/3361) or other and it's not about fps. Sensor have many parameters who add affect to tracking. Roccat pure 17 have same sensor like in g403. Difference сan only be in the firmware. In some firmware, more smoothing and latency. 3360 has a variable FPS on different speed, the sensor does not always work at maximum FPS.
~1000 in rest mode (~15s of no motion for g502/g303)
~4100 low speed 0-0.45m/s
~4800 medium speed 0.45-0.8m/s
~5800 medium high speed 0.8-1.12m/s
~11500-12000 high speed >1.2m/s
This is done for a better tacking at different speed.

Now you understand that more FPS does not mean that the sensor is better


----------



## palote99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AloneInTheDuck*
> 
> Nmouse sensor is 3090, that sensor so different than 3360(3366/3361) or other and it's not about fps. Sensor have many parameters who add affect to tracking. Roccat pure 17 have same sensor like in g403. Difference сan only be in the firmware. In some firmware, more smoothing and latency. 3360 has a variable FPS on different speed, the sensor does not always work at maximum FPS.
> ~1000 in rest mode (~15s of no motion for g502/g303)
> ~4100 low speed 0-0.45m/s
> ~4800 medium speed 0.45-0.8m/s
> ~5800 medium high speed 0.8-1.12m/s
> ~11500-12000 high speed >1.2m/s
> This is done for a better tacking at different speed.
> 
> Now you understand that more FPS does not mean that the sensor is better


Thanks 4 your answer....I never said more FPS means better sensor.....

Cheers


----------



## Nawafwabs

I have rival 700

do you think this mouse better than rival ( latency, tracking, smooth)


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> I have rival 700
> 
> do you think this mouse better than rival ( latency, tracking, smooth)


Yeah definitely lol, in all aspects.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> I have rival 700
> 
> do you think this mouse better than rival ( latency, tracking, smooth)


It's subjective, but I've tinkered with both and liked the G403 (wired) better. I use the G403 without the weight and cover in conjunction with a mouse bungee making it roughly 88 grams overall. The Rival 700 feels great too but at 135 grams, heavier mice is not something I like to use in shooters. They're both great mice (and both priced ridiculously in my opinion)


----------



## john88

Just got a g403 wireless from Amazon today, thank god no scroll wheel rattle.

But it only charges to 80%? Anyone else have this issue?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's subjective, but I've tinkered with both and liked the G403 (wired) better. I use the G403 without the weight and cover in conjunction with a mouse bungee making it roughly 88 grams overall. The Rival 700 feels great too but at 135 grams, heavier mice is not something I like to use in shooters. They're both great mice (and both priced ridiculously in my opinion)


i agree with you

heavy mouse not great for shooter


----------



## ncck

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/lifestyle?utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=MassEffectAndromeda

Uh that link might be broken but they released a new g403 color check the Logitech site can't fix it on my phone


----------



## Melan

Meh, blue-white-black G403.


----------



## Bucake

Mass Effect Andromeda theme
seems to be wireless only
"Supply is extremely limited and will ship late June."


----------



## Chirsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Effect Andromeda theme
> seems to be wireless only
> "Supply is extremely limited and will ship late June."


Looks ugly tbh


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chirsu*
> 
> Looks ugly tbh


so it fits in with the theme of me:andromeda


----------



## Melan

New LGS 8.92.67 version seem to report old (System 19 mA and polling 5 mA) values on wireless G403.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chirsu*
> 
> Looks ugly tbh


Maybe if the side buttons weren't blue. Hmm..


----------



## munchzilla

I think it nails the colour scheme it's going for, but it's not at all to my tastes!


----------



## Chirsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Maybe if the side buttons weren't blue. Hmm..


I think the ugly blue is a problem. I generally like blue, but this one is just ugly. Also I can't help comparing it to overwatch deathadder, which is waaay better


----------



## Avalar

I'd love a mouse with accents of my favorite color. ;3



Otherwise known as "Cerulean".


----------



## ncck

Can anyone confirm if best buy is offering the 'latest g403' aka the non-rattling scroll wheel? Haven't used one since and want to pick one up for the future hyperglide release

Also has there been any firmware updates for the wired one?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

No firmware upgrades as far as I know. Wheel loosens up over time even if you get a perfect one initially from my experience. Nevertheless, it's still my main mouse.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> No firmware upgrades as far as I know. Wheel loosens up over time even if you get a perfect one initially from my experience. Nevertheless, it's still my main mouse.


Heeeey, same thing with mine. Getting another one in a few days; gonna see if that still happens. ;p


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Heeeey, same thing with mine. Getting another one in a few days; gonna see if that still happens. ;p


Between me and my friends, it's 7/7 G403s that have a shifty mouse wheel out of the box or one that develops over time. I got used to it and it doesn't really bother me all that much anymore.


----------



## Maximillion

That's a shame. My wireless one has the issue and not to mention the MMB is hard to press in. Bought it for $35 so whatever, just thought it would've been corrected by now.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

My MMB was pretty stiff ootb, but it's broken in decently now. Or maybe my fingers got a bit more muscle after pushing it for a couple months.


----------



## temp1

How does Logitech support handle multiple RMA requests within a short timespan? The replacement unit they sent me is actually quite a bit worse out of the box than my original one.


----------



## Bucake

poor logitech, they sell 20 mice and get 500 returned


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

from one subset of people too. hah


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> from one subset of people too. hah


I wonder how many people there are that think some of the minor flaws are completely normal...


----------



## temp1

In case you're wondering if I'm just trying to leech off their system for free stuff, the original mouse developed an issue that forced me to stop using the scroll up/down for anything that requires precision due to shoddy registration which I posted about here a while back, otherwise the mouse was perfect. This current one suffers from a noticeably lighter left click and the scroll is already having similar symptoms as the old one after just a couple weeks of use.
Back to the point; how does their support operate in these situations? Do they ask for returns or keep doing the same thing? I wouldn't mind returning either of these at this point.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Doesn't hurt to ask for another RMA. Worse comes to worst they'll probably ask for both mice back and send you a new one.


----------



## Avalar

I'd actually kinda enjoy it if my incoming G403 had an overly-light left click. Maaan, that would be so great.







I feel like I'd be luckier to get one with that specific defect than one without any problems at all. Unless it starts double-clicking on me... D;


----------



## nicolovbg

Could anyone help?
How is the weight distribution of the wired version compared to the weight distribution of the wireless one? Is the tracking perceivably affected (latency and packet loss) if I have the receiver right in front of the mouse?
I ask because I really want to play without a wire but I am too sensitive and it also irritates me when a mouse drags its bottom :/


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> Could anyone help?
> How is the weight distribution of the wired version compared to the weight distribution of the wireless one? Is the tracking perceivably affected (latency and packet loss) if I have the receiver right in front of the mouse?
> I ask because I really want to play without a wire but I am too sensitive and it also irritates me when a mouse drags its bottom :/


Being 100% sincere when I say that the performance of the wireless G403 is as good or better than any wired mouse I've ever used, to a point where it is unnoticeable. I've never used my G403 more than 2 feet away from the receiver, but even at that distance it felt exactly the same to me.

Can't compare the weight distribution between the two because I only got the wireless version, but if it were anything severe, I probably would have noticed an imbalance. I haven't had any gripes about it, though. It's really a great mouse, and I'd recommend it to anyone who needs a 2-button FPS mouse and doesn't mind that it isn't _very_ very light.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> Could anyone help?
> How is the weight distribution of the wired version compared to the weight distribution of the wireless one? Is the tracking perceivably affected (latency and packet loss) if I have the receiver right in front of the mouse?
> I ask because I really want to play without a wire but I am too sensitive and it also irritates me when a mouse drags its bottom :/


The wireless version is a bit back heavy (without weight and weightdoor) - the wired version with the stock cable is really front heavy (without weight and weightdoor).
The wired version with a paracord cable and without weight, weightdoor and magnets is well balanced (and about 84g).

Never had any problems with my G900 and wireless G403 - i kept the receiver in front of the mousepad at all times and got my (wireless) router about 2m away from it.


----------



## Vipu

Also to add, I have tested a bit range of this mouse, few rooms away it still worked 100% with nothing weird.
Seems like it uses some wifi kind of tech so with that it should work other side of my house, even outside the house.

So, the range or wireless connection is no problem.
I have the cord also next to my mousepad but tbh I think I will just hide it somewhere behind monitor and see how that goes.


----------



## kevin-L

I bought the corepad skatez from coolerguys in NA and so far they're a much better glide than stock or hotline skates, pretty similar to how hyperglides felt on my g400s.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Can I use the wireless version like wire?

Or cable will be not flexible as wire version


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> Can I use the wireless version like wire?
> 
> Or cable will be not flexible as wire version


But why tho?

I guess its about luck what kind of wire you get, stiff or flexible.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> Can I use the wireless version like wire?
> 
> Or cable will be not flexible as wire version


Yes it will work in wired mode when wired. The cable is stiff and thick on both the wired and wireless versions. The wireless version will be 20g heavier for obvious reasons.


----------



## Melan

Wireless G403 is awkward to use when wired. Really awkward.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Wireless G403 is awkward to use when wired. Really awkward.


do you try it with Razer Mouse Bungee?


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yes it will work in wired mode when wired. The cable is stiff and thick on both the wired and wireless versions. The wireless version will be 20g heavier for obvious reasons.


You solve My concern


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> You solve My concern


I've never had the battery run out on me, personally, even when I've forgotten to charge it for two or three days. You'll never have a problem with it if you remember to plug it in before you go to bed, or just when you're not using your computer.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> when you're not using your computer


?????


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> ?????


My mouse charges when my PC is off. Isn't that how it works...?

Or you completely understood me, and you were just making a joke about the idea of being away from your computer lol, cuz I know I'm on mine an unhealthy amount.


----------



## Nawafwabs

CAN ANY ONE TEST MOUSE WITH THIS WEBSITE

MODE: SPEED

http://www.aimbooster.com


----------



## Maximillion

nah


----------



## Melan

My mouse works on that website.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> CAN ANY ONE TEST MOUSE WITH THIS WEBSITE
> 
> MODE: SPEED
> 
> http://www.aimbooster.com


Just play osu instead lol


----------



## Nivity

Whats the point if someone else should try that crappy aimboster test?








Can't even try it because I don't use Flash crap


----------



## nicolovbg

I have heard that the sensor is placed a little bit awkwardly. That it is not parallel to your wrist and so when you move the mouse, you have to adjust for the angle in order to make it straight. Is it true?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> I have heard that the sensor is placed a little bit awkwardly. That it is not parallel to your wrist and so when you move the mouse, you have to adjust for the angle in order to make it straight. Is it true?


I've personally had no issues with it, but if you look at where the cable enters the mouse versus the mouse's general shape, I can kind of explain it. The sensor is straight in line with where the cable enters the mouse. It is not angled to the curve of the mouse, so it really depends on your grip.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> I have heard that the sensor is placed a little bit awkwardly. That it is not parallel to your wrist and so when you move the mouse, you have to adjust for the angle in order to make it straight. Is it true?


Some people change the say they grip the mouse to compensate. It's not a big deal for me, because I find it too tall/wide for me to comfortably fit my ring finger completely on the right side of the mouse anyway. Even if you don't change your grip up, though, you'll get used to it within a few hours.


----------



## Melan

It took an hour to adapt to G403 sensor position from G303. Right swipes were going diagonally down which was annoying as hell.


----------



## Caldeio

Got a g403 wireless, my g700 was dying and it wasn't the best mouse for csgo anyways.

I feel like it so much better and the wireless reception doesn't drop! Very happy and recommend!


----------



## Nawafwabs

got g403 wireless today

omg! Amazing

so accurate than my rival 700


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> got g403 wireless today
> 
> omg! Amazing
> 
> so accurate than my rival 700


Glad you like it! I switched from a wireless (107 grams) to a wired G403 (88+ grams w/o weights and lid) because it weighed as heavy as my G900. 20+ grams may not sound like much, but it sure makes for easier swipes and flicks during FPS sessions.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> My mouse charges when my PC is off. Isn't that how it works...?


Trolling or srs?
I dont think that should be normal? If it is then tell how to make that work.
I dont think mine charges if pc is turned off, I will test tonight.


----------



## octiceps

Hey fellas!

Just got a G403 wireless. I'm wondering if this lens rattle is normal or not?






If it's not normal, should I exchange it for another one, or do they all have this problem? I love the mouse otherwise.

Thanks!


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Trolling or srs?
> I dont think that should be normal? If it is then tell how to make that work.
> I dont think mine charges if pc is turned off, I will test tonight.


A lot of systems have always-on USB charging port(s), which are powered even when the PC is turned off. If the motherboard has this option, it can be configured in the BIOS. My desktop and both my laptops have it.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Hey fellas!
> 
> Just got a G403 wireless. I'm wondering if this lens rattle is normal or not?
> 
> If it's not normal, should I exchange it for another one, or do they all have this problem? I love the mouse otherwise.
> 
> Thanks!


That's not lens rattle, it's wheel rattle. Hold down the wheel and shake it again.
Exchange it either way.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> That's not lens rattle, it's wheel rattle. Hold down the wheel and shake it again.
> Exchange it either way.


I actually held the wheel and buttons down (individually and simultaneously) with the weight door out and it still rattled, so I narrowed it down to the lens.






But good to know. This is going back to the store and hopefully I can get one without rattle.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> I actually held the wheel and buttons down (individually and simultaneously) with the weight door out and it still rattled, so I narrowed it down to the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good to know. This is going back to the store and hopefully I can get one without rattle.


Just curious, what does the S/N for yours start with?


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Just curious, what does the S/N for yours start with?


S/N: 1706LZ****** (on both box and mouse).


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> S/N: 1706LZ****** (on both box and mouse).


So they're still having QC problems, then. :/ That's unlike them, or maybe I've just been getting _really_ lucky. I've yet to get a mouse from Logitech (Amazon and Best Buy too) that didn't work 100% as intended.


----------



## Bucake

maybe they're just shaking so hard that they loosen the wheel up themselves









anyway - for lens rattle checks you can just put non-transparent tape over the entire sensor hole and shake the mouse in-air, if you see no pixel movement at all then it's most likely the wheel or cable making the noise. you can set cpi to 12k for this test to make it obvious.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I'm assuming logitech QC should be much better in the later batches, but of course there will always be a couple of lemons. I don't see as many reports anymore when compared to earlier in the thread at least.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> anyway - for lens rattle checks you can just put non-transparent tape over the entire sensor hole and shake the mouse in-air, if you see no pixel movement at all then it's most likely the wheel or cable making the noise. you can set cpi to 12k for this test to make it obvious.


Yeah shaking it at 12000 DPI with the sensor covered by electrical tape does move the pointer slightly on-screen.


----------



## octiceps

Just an update. All 4(!) of the G403 wireless in stock at my local Best Buy had lens rattle to some degree. I ended up keeping the one with the least audible rattle. You can imagine the stares I got from customer service at my buying and returning so many of the same product.

FWIW, the G900 and G502 on display had no rattle, but the G403 wired did (they didn't have the wireless G403 on display). Ofc those have likely been on the shelf forever and abused, but thought that was worth mentioning. I think either that Best Buy got a bad batch, or the G403 is just an inherently cheap product (sounds funny calling a $100 mouse "cheap") with questionable craftsmanship and quality control. Also of note, in addition to the inconsistent rattle, was the inconsistent fit and finish of the 4 boxes of G403's I opened. Some had very misaligned and/or scratched Teflon feet out of the box, some had small protrusions between the plastic and rubber panels that should've been shaved smooth at the factory. Just somewhat disappointing for a mouse that now costs 2x of my previous one, the G602, which has much nicer build quality (albeit significantly heavier with vastly inferior sensor and wireless tech).


----------



## Vipu

Nightcharge test done, seems like it does charge, good to know!
It still charges to 82% tho... so does anyone else have this problem?

If I charge the mouse it goes to only 82% first time until I unplug and plug again then it goes to 100%
Had the same thing on old pc and new pc now.


----------



## SMaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> S/N: 1706LZ****** (on both box and mouse).


It'd appear even the latest batches are plagued with issues.

What about the scroll wheel? No issues whatsoever?


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMaK*
> 
> It'd appear even the latest batches are plagued with issues.
> 
> What about the scroll wheel? No issues whatsoever?


No issues with the wheel.


----------



## SMaK

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Schnecky

Hey guys,
so right now, what is the best mousfeet/skate solution to get for this mouse for people living in europe ?
I want this mouse to glide as smooth as Zowie mice do.

Edit: I could get me some Hotlines. Do they eliminate the glide problems ?


----------



## Melan

Hotlines been working well on my artisan zero. I'm certain hyperglides would be better but they don't offer them yet, neither I expect them to offer a full set (top, bottom feet + sensor ring) anymore.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnecky*
> 
> Hey guys,
> so right now, what is the best mousfeet/skate solution to get for this mouse for people living in europe ?
> I want this mouse to glide as smooth as Zowie mice do.
> 
> Edit: I could get me some Hotlines. Do they eliminate the glide problems ?


Corepads are supposed to be good. Someone said the ones for 403 felt as good as hotlines for g pro.


----------



## Klopfer

corepads for G Pro has a sensor ring feet , have rounded edges , feel like hyperglydes ... ( also 100% PTFE [ white/milkey ] )
g403 have sensor feet too ... , I think they are now have all "rounded edges" ...


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnecky*
> 
> Hey guys,
> so right now, what is the best mousfeet/skate solution to get for this mouse for people living in europe ?
> I want this mouse to glide as smooth as Zowie mice do.
> 
> Edit: I could get me some Hotlines. Do they eliminate the glide problems ?


I replaced my hotlines with the corepad skatez and the glide got much faster. The corepad skates are rounded like hyperglides, and feel pretty similar to how I remember hyperglides feeling, which is much better than hotlines or stock. The hotlines were much better than stock though.


----------



## Schnecky

I'll order the Corepad Skatez, if I decide to main the G403. Right now it's my favourite, and the mousefeet were bugging me.
Thank you for your recommendations !

I'm not exactly sure about the shape just yet. How do you people grip this mouse ? I think I have to have my hand slightly slanted to the right instead of puttin it flat on top. Otherwise the hump is bugging me.
I'm using a claw/palm hybrid grip.


----------



## Avalar

Just got another G403 Wireless; this one's a gift for someone. ;3 So far, it's flawless, just like my other one. The only thing different is that the left and right clicks are a tad stiffer than on my first one, but still lighter than Logitech's regular buttons, like the G502's for example. Most people prefer it like this way anyway. The glide is really good for stock feet, but they're scratchy on my hard pads; I'll be replacing them with Hyperglides eventually anyway.









S/N: 1709, by the way.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Just got another G403 Wireless; this one's a gift for someone. ;3 So far, it's flawless, just like my other one. The only thing different is that the left and right clicks are a tad stiffer than on my first one, but still lighter than Logitech's regular buttons, like the G502's for example. Most people prefer it like this way anyway. The glide is really good for stock feet, but they're scratchy on my hard pads; I'll be replacing them with Hyperglides eventually anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/N: 1709, by the way.


No lens rattle or any other rattle? Dead silent when you shake it?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> No lens rattle or any other rattle? Dead silent when you shake it?


Yep, mine is the 1638LZ (wired) and it fits your description perfectly.

Not every G403 has problems here, so I was fortunate to get my third model from them with no defects whatsoever, other than myself.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Yep, mine is the 1638LZ (wired) and it fits your description perfectly.
> 
> Not every G403 has problems here, so I was fortunate to get my third model from them with no defects whatsoever, other than myself.


That sucks. Every Best Buy near me has batch 1706 and they _all_ have lens rattle. I gave up and just decided to live with it.


----------



## SmashTV

I'd probably return with Logitech itself if that's the case with your Best Buy.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I'd probably return with Logitech itself if that's the case with your Best Buy.


I'm gonna not worry about it and use it for now. If anything else goes wrong later I'll RMA with Logitech. I don't trust their QC to not send me another rattler if I return it now.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> No lens rattle or any other rattle? Dead silent when you shake it?


Nupe, nothing.


----------



## octiceps

In summary, my experience with the G403 wireless Logitech lottery.

S/N 1636: x1 left click & wheel rattle, no sensor rattle

S/N 1639: x1 wheel rattle, no sensor rattle

S/N 1706: x1 wheel and sensor rattle; x6 sensor rattle

So that's a grand total of 9 mice with some defect or other. All brand new in box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Nupe, nothing.


You lucky bastard. Go buy some scratch-offs.


----------



## Nachoooo

Has the scroll wheel rattle when scrolling up been fixed yet? have a 1632 here that i purchased in september 2016, even though it is nearly perfect it did made a tiny bit of noise when scrolling up from the moment i got it, although lately its been alot louder and really starting to annoy me so i am going to RMA it, i just hope they can either fix it or send me one from a new batch that doesnt have it.

edit: i didnt purchase it from logitech


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Has the scroll wheel rattle when scrolling up been fixed yet? have a 1632 here that i purchased in september 2016, even though it is nearly perfect it did made a tiny bit of noise when scrolling up from the moment i got it, although lately its been alot louder and really starting to annoy me so i am going to RMA it, i just hope they can either fix it or send me one from a new batch that doesnt have it.
> 
> edit: i didnt purchase it from logitech


You mean this?






^Compared vs. 3-year-old G602. It seems to have just recently developed on my G403 wireless, which is less than a week old. S/N 1706. I can see some translation of the wheel back-and-forth as I'm scrolling, so it's definitely loose in there. It's much louder when scrolling than when shaking the mouse up-and-down. TBH I'm gonna return mine back to the store and never consider or recommend the G403 again. Completely fed up with all its issues at this point.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> I'm gonna not worry about it and use it for now. If anything else goes wrong later I'll RMA with Logitech. I don't trust their QC to not send me another rattler if I return it now.


I'd trust the maker to send you something newer/better over plucking the same pile at the store. I only do store returns out of convenience or necessity. They'd be on top of their problems before products thin out at the stores.

Anyways, I did RMA my initial purchase and got one issue free straight from Logitech. Took less than 3 days total time from purchase to new mouse. I don't have any quality issues even with that old production line.


----------



## Melan

Just installed D2F-F-3-7 into my G403.

Pros: better feedback than my D2FC-F-K and less mushy.
Cons: L O U D


----------



## SmashTV

Loud? Don't you mean better immersion?
















Become the game.


----------



## Melan

Well yeah, I can't hear them over railgun shots and rockets exploding, but still. Louder than anything I've used so far.


----------



## Avalar

Well guys, it looks like my luck has finally run out lol. This new G403 Wireless I received has a problem that I've never encountered before.

Mouse buttons 4 and 5 (the side buttons) can take several consecutive clicks before the function assigned to those buttons is actually performed. Sometimes up to 20 times in a row. Once it works, though, the problem doesn't repeat itself until I wait a little while, or push the other buttons, and try again. Unplugging and plugging back in the mouse seems to fix the problem for about 30 seconds to a minute before it starts happening again.

No firmware/software updates, restarted my computer, tried a different mouse, etc.; problem still occurs. Really weird.

And I personally think the buttons are too stiff in this batch to be considered spring-tensioned. M1 is as hard to click on my G403 as it is on my G502, and the only reason I can click faster on it is because the spring resets the button a little faster. :/

I'll try and make a video of it later and show you guys lol. Maybe Logitech won't make me return this one if I show it to them.












Update: The mouse also scrolls down occasionally when scrolling up. Definitely getting a replacement lol.


----------



## Nachoooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> ^Compared vs. 3-year-old G602. It seems to have just recently developed on my G403 wireless, which is less than a week old. S/N 1706. I can see some translation of the wheel back-and-forth as I'm scrolling, so it's definitely loose in there. It's much louder when scrolling than when shaking the mouse up-and-down. TBH I'm gonna return mine back to the store and never consider or recommend the G403 again. Completely fed up with all its issues at this point.


Same as this one:




Scrolling down is silent, scrolling up is even louder than that...

Problem is that ive searched for a year to replace my old G5 v2, finally found one in the G403 that has a good shape and rubber that doesnt slip with my dry hands so its the only option atm for me.


----------



## SMaK

I bought mine three days ago. It belongs to the 1636 batch, which was reported by a few members to be nearly flawless. Unfortunately, I wasn't as lucky. Although the wheel rattle isn't noticeable during regular usage, it's definitely present and you could clearly hear it if you'd repeatedly swipe the mouse. (The same type of motion that has been shown in the videos.) Anyway, I'm still going to keep the mouse as I don't find the rattle to be as much of an annoyance as I initially thought it'd be.

By the way, is it possible to view the on-board profiles, or even cycle through them? I can't seem to find the profile selection box. Wasn't it supposed to be on top of the Pointer Settings box?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

There is no flawless batch unfortunately. There is also no profile switching with the wired G403. Profile switching is only available with the wireless G403. DPI switching is possible though.


----------



## SMaK

Oh, really? Can't believe I went over so many reviews without acknowledging that fact. So, just one on-board profile active by default? Shame.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> There is no flawless batch unfortunately.


This. It's up to the individual what issues he/she can live with. It's clear that Logitech cut corners in the manufacturing of the G403 compared to the likes of the G602, G502, and G900.


----------



## the1onewolf

^ definitely true.

Logitech always cuts corners in their stuff - same as other companies but since we're talking about Logitech.

They've been doing this for years and years.
They cut corners in the G9-G9X, early g400 and g500. G303 had the sensor rattling. Gpro and g403 also have their issues. Etc etc. They cut corners in basically every device that's not in their premium flagship range of products.

Most people here just seem to have forgotten since logitech came out with their recent Logitech 3366 offerings and their click stuff -advanced button tension etc etc.

This doesn't get mentioned a lot but the G9X scroll wheel was particularly bad especially if you opened it up and looked at it. Very prone to breaking/issues and a lot of people had issues with the scroll wheels a few months in. People seem to forget this one ... well maybe it's just nostalgia since that mouse is discontinued.

This isn't anything new - we've just forgotten the bad times.


----------



## octiceps

Does anyone know where I can find a download of the latest firmware update for the G403 wireless?

I RMAed the one I had (from production 1706) and Logitech sent me a replacement from an older batch (1641). This new one is the best I've had so far in terms of material defects, but in LGS it shows it's on firmware version *3.1.7* and that it's up-to-date. The one I returned had firmware *3.2.1.0*. On this new one, device startup effect (the RGB rainbow cycle effect when you turn on the mouse or connect/disconnect the cable) does not work, even though it's checked in LGS. So I'm assuming I need the latest firmware update to have it function. But I can't find that firmware update anywhere. It's not on Logitech's site and Googling turns up empty as well.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a download of the latest firmware update for the G403 wireless?
> 
> I RMAed the one I had (from production 1706) and Logitech sent me a replacement from an older batch (1641). This new one is the best I've had so far in terms of material defects, but in LGS it shows it's on firmware version *3.1.7* and that it's up-to-date. The one I returned had firmware *3.2.1.0*. On this new one, device startup effect (the RGB rainbow cycle effect when you turn on the mouse or connect/disconnect the cable) does not work, even though it's checked in LGS. So I'm assuming I need the latest firmware update to have it function. But I can't find that firmware update anywhere. It's not on Logitech's site and Googling turns up empty as well.


Logitech gaming software lets you check for new versions. However there's rumors there is/are fw's that have no smoothing while most have 2 frames of smoothing so you might want to keep the one you have.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a download of the latest firmware update for the G403 wireless?
> 
> I RMAed the one I had (from production 1706) and Logitech sent me a replacement from an older batch (1641). This new one is the best I've had so far in terms of material defects, but in LGS it shows it's on firmware version *3.1.7* and that it's up-to-date. The one I returned had firmware *3.2.1.0*. On this new one, device startup effect (the RGB rainbow cycle effect when you turn on the mouse or connect/disconnect the cable) does not work, even though it's checked in LGS. So I'm assuming I need the latest firmware update to have it function. But I can't find that firmware update anywhere. It's not on Logitech's site and Googling turns up empty as well.


It's possible that the latest firmware update for your mouse isn't available for download through LGS because you have an older version of LGS. There have been times, for me at least, where LGS couldn't find an update when I asked it to, but I found a newer version myself on the website. Maybe see if there's an update for that first.

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wireless-gaming-mouse/downloads#

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/downloads#

^ Both are the same I'm pretty sure


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Logitech gaming software lets you check for new versions. However there's rumors there is/are fw's that have no smoothing while most have 2 frames of smoothing so you might want to keep the one you have.


When I manually check for firmware updates in LGS, it says I have the latest version when that's not the case. I don't care about that hearsay and I can't notice any difference in smoothing compared to the old mouse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> It's possible that the latest firmware update for your mouse isn't available for download through LGS because you have an older version of LGS. There have been times, for me at least, where LGS couldn't find an update when I asked it to, but I found a newer version myself on the website. Maybe see if there's an update for that first.
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wireless-gaming-mouse/downloads#
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/downloads#
> 
> ^ Both are the same I'm pretty sure


I have the newest version of LGS installed, 8.92. And as you can see, there's no firmware update on the Logitech website.


----------



## octiceps

Can someone do me a favor?

Check under _C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\FWUpdate\_ if you have a G403 folder. Because I don't.


----------



## Melan

There isn't one.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> There isn't one.


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Thanks for confirming.


Yeah, neither do I. So it's supposed to download it when there's one available?


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yeah, neither do I. So it's supposed to download it when there's one available?


Or that Logitech never planned to allow firmware upgrades on the G403 since its updater module isn't even inside the LGS directory. Time to RMA this one too, I guess.


----------



## Melan

LGS checks for update within it's own files. If it sees no updates inside the FWUpdate folder, it will tell you that you have the latest firmware.


----------



## Avalar

So Logitech emailed me and said to do this about my button problems:


I want a working mouse, sure, but I kinda want a replacement anyway, even if that does solve the problem. The buttons on this batch of G403 Wireless mice (or maybe it's just mine) are _way_ stiffer than they should be. I wonder if that by itself would be enough to return it, because it's not as advertised.


----------



## Brian2one0

So I bought the g403 from Best Buy and the scroll has gone to complete ****. Can I just RMA this to Logitech or do I need to return it to Best Buy? I have the box and all of the original contents because I knew something like this would happen.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian2one0*
> 
> So I bought the g403 from Best Buy and the scroll has gone to complete ****. Can I just RMA this to Logitech or do I need to return it to Best Buy? I have the box and all of the original contents because I knew something like this would happen.


14 days from purchase you can exchange at bb

Anything longer RMA through Logitech

Or you can go to bb and beg for their warranty service but will probably have to pay something no guarantee that works


----------



## Brian2one0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> 14 days from purchase you can exchange at bb
> 
> Anything longer RMA through Logitech
> 
> Or you can go to bb and beg for their warranty service but will probably have to pay something no guarantee that works


alright cool. How long does RMA usually take? I imagine a week or two.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hey guys.

I bought G403 off amazon for 67 euro which was great deal compared to original price..
I had and still have G502 Proteus Spectrum and I can say that G403 feels weird and my hand hurt after a gaming session.

Mouse movement felt weird so I read latest entries in this thread and noticed people mentioning loose sensor..
So I did a test by putting a tape over my mouse sensor for both G502 and also g403 and I can tell that G403 is so much worse...

Tested on both mouse at 12000 dpi and drawing in paint while shaking the mouse moderately, pictures attached..

G502:


G403


So I opened a RMA case with logitech and will see what they will reply.


----------



## Bucake

you'd think they would fix a serious problem like that..


----------



## Zhuni

LOL that's really really bad


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> you'd think they would fix a serious problem like that..


hah. Just do the Dexin approach. Don't bother trusting tolerances are tight enough. Melt the freaking guide posts to the sensor.


----------



## M1st

I wonder why not just put a thin rubber ring under lens instead of just plastic base.


----------



## K7PROS6

I don´t know if i just won the lottery or logitech fixed things...
Bought another g403 last week, s/n 1702, buttons feels amazing much more tactile, the scroll doesn´t do any kind of noise, doesn´t shake, im in love.
The other one i have s/n 1635, has really mushy buttons and the scroll is a mess, shakes like crazy and scrolling down does a really annoying sound.
I hope that nothing breaks.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K7PROS6*
> 
> I don´t know if i just won the lottery or logitech fixed things...
> Bought another g403 last week, s/n 1702, buttons feels amazing much more tactile, the scroll doesn´t do any kind of noise, doesn´t shake, im in love.
> The other one i have s/n 1635, has really mushy buttons and the scroll is a mess, shakes like crazy and scrolling down does a really annoying sound.
> I hope that nothing breaks.


Huh. And I thought the 1635 batch was flawless, because my first G403 was a 1635 and had no issues at all.

Damn, Logitech. Cmon.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I bought G403 off amazon for 67 euro which was great deal compared to original price..
> I had and still have G502 Proteus Spectrum and I can say that G403 feels weird and my hand hurt after a gaming session.
> 
> Mouse movement felt weird so I read latest entries in this thread and noticed people mentioning loose sensor..
> So I did a test by putting a tape over my mouse sensor for both G502 and also g403 and I can tell that G403 is so much worse...
> 
> Tested on both mouse at 12000 dpi and drawing in paint while shaking the mouse moderately, pictures attached..
> 
> G502:
> 
> 
> G403
> 
> 
> So I opened a RMA case with logitech and will see what they will reply.


As there was no reply to my email case I had to call the UK support, told them the case number, explained everything and they are shipping a replacement to me.
Hopefully the new one will be fine


----------



## Brian2one0

If I'm having scroll wheel issues with my g403 (really bad rattle and a light sensor rattle too) will they just send me a new one or do I need to send my mouse back when I RMA it?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian2one0*
> 
> If I'm having scroll wheel issues with my g403 (really bad rattle and a light sensor rattle too) will they just send me a new one or do I need to send my mouse back when I RMA it?


Nobody can say.. you need to send them some video or example and they will tell you whats next I guess.


----------



## Vipu

Was there any fix to that when you turn on pc from sleep/hibernate then color profile is on default?


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> I wonder why not just put a thin rubber ring under lens instead of just plastic base.


This!

Basically what I did with electric tape in the 303.

Better or worse, seems like all 336x have some degree or movement in the lens (LENS! NOT SENSOR! please!)
After the fix there is not 1 count of movement at 12000cpi.

So Hawk, yeah that 403 is pretty crazy, but still your 502 needs a tape fix and your replacement will be along those lines.
They took about 4 days to answer my support email btw...


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Was there any fix to that when you turn on pc from sleep/hibernate then color profile is on default?


Actually found solution to this myself and it worked!! https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/logitech-g403-prodigy-rgb-mouse-user-review.229243/

"The mouse does power down after a brief while when the PC is asleep or turned off, and at default settings goes into a rainbow 'demo mode' at full brightness. This may cause gay unicorns to burst through the window and have a dance rave, the undocumented fix is to set all three profiles on the mouse the same with your preference for lighting - it seems having them disabled loads the 'default' demo lighting settings when the PC is off.

TL;DR: If your logitech mouse RGB lighting goes back to default on sleep, hibernate or turning the PC off, enable all 3 profiles, tweak them all to your lighting preferences, and then disable them again."


----------



## Schnecky

I just got my third G403 from Amazon DE and again, it had been opened before.
This time it's not a 1644 but a 1646 and doesn't have the mouse wheel rattle.
It pisses me off that they sell used ones for the price of new ones, cause in that case I might as well go for a warehouse deal.
Now I'm considering sending this one back and just buying at some other store, because this is just ridiculous, but I'm afraid of getting a rattleing mouse again.
Should I just try another store or stick with this one, since I'm half lucky ?

Anyways, this one seems to have some lens rattle. Especially side to side.
This is 12.000DPI. Since I play at 800 it should be an issue IRL, right ?


(original picture is at 90x82px)


----------



## Bucake

up to you. with my g303 the loose lens was obvious at 800cpi and it was definitely in the way of comfort and performance.
personally i didn't bother returning it, all it took to fix it was some double-sided tape between the lens and the bottom. unfortunately you'll likely need new feet in that case.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> up to you. with my g303 the loose lens was obvious at 800cpi and it was definitely in the way of comfort and performance.
> personally i didn't bother returning it, all it took to fix it was some double-sided tape between the lens and the bottom. unfortunately you'll likely need new feet in that case.


Use a hair drier to soften up the glue first and you can remove them without damage.

Gotta thank CeeSA for that.
Being a skateboarder I don't know how I didn't think of it myself, since that's how you remove griptape from a deck.
Probably because I just don't use stock feet anyway









For the G403 specifically you get only corepad skatez, at extremely high price, or hotline competition.
So yeah maybe preserving the original ones might be a good idea...


----------



## Avalar

Well doods, if your G403 has faulty buttons like mine did, Logitech will send you a replacement, and won't ask for the old one back. ^_^


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Well doods, if your G403 has faulty buttons like mine did, Logitech will send you a replacement, and won't ask for the old one back. ^_^


Good to know they still do that. So we can fix lens rattle and still benefit from warranty against faulty clicks, cables and what not.
I can buy another Logi product without feeling trapped, thanks.

(kinda got the idea it was still like this from my support email, but still)

As much as this can be abused, the contrary would be customer abuse so... if I have to pick...


----------



## Melan

I don't really bother with RMA if I can just fix the issue. Have to replace switches either way, might as well deal with minor problems along the way.


----------



## Brian2one0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Use a hair drier to soften up the glue first and you can remove them without damage.
> 
> Gotta thank CeeSA for that.
> Being a skateboarder I don't know how I didn't think of it myself, since that's how you remove griptape from a deck.
> Probably because I just don't use stock feet anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the G403 specifically you get only corepad skatez, at extremely high price, or hotline competition.
> So yeah maybe preserving the original ones might be a good idea...


Pretty amazing that Hyperglides still haven't made their mouse feet for the g403 yet.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian2one0*
> 
> Pretty amazing that Hyperglides still haven't made their mouse feet for the g403 yet.


Get Corepad Skatez. Easily as good as Hyperglides


----------



## Brian2one0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Get Corepad Skatez. Easily as good as Hyperglides


last I read corepad Skatez were not rounded which is pretty bad.


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian2one0*
> 
> last I read corepad Skatez were not rounded which is pretty bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> corepads for G Pro has a sensor ring feet , have rounded edges , feel like hyperglydes ... ( also 100% PTFE [ white/milkey ] )
> g403 have sensor feet too ... , I think they are now have all "rounded edges" ...


but I won't say that all skates have rounded edges now ... but the newer skatez seems so , so good hopes that g403 are also rounded


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian2one0*
> 
> last I read corepad Skatez were not rounded which is pretty bad.


The ones i bought for my g403 3 weeks ago have rounded edges.


----------



## john88

Well I had an issue where my G403 wireless wouldn't charge to 100% no matter how long I keep it plugged in. I did one final test last night it charged from 11% to 80% (wouldn't charge any further), disconnected it and it shows like 90%+... I really wonder what is causing this.

I just got my replacement from Logitech, it has charged from 57% to 98% in about 40 minutes, the last 5% seem to take a lot longer. Hopefully this one charges to 100%! I don't care how long it takes just want that dam 100% charge lol.

edit: yesss!!! 100%!!! No scroll wheel rattle, full charge, can't ask for anything else.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

As with most lithium battery technology, the last 10% or so of the battery will be trickle charged to ensure stability of longevity of the battery.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> Well I had an issue where my G403 wireless wouldn't charge to 100% no matter how long I keep it plugged in. I did one final test last night it charged from 11% to 80% (wouldn't charge any further), disconnected it and it shows like 90%+... I really wonder what is causing this.
> 
> I just got my replacement from Logitech, it has charged from 57% to 98% in about 40 minutes, the last 5% seem to take a lot longer. Hopefully this one charges to 100%! I don't care how long it takes just want that dam 100% charge lol.
> 
> edit: yesss!!! 100%!!! No scroll wheel rattle, full charge, can't ask for anything else.


I have this problem too, charges to 82% sometimes and stops until I unplug and plug it again.


----------



## octiceps

Those of you with the charging issue, what firmware version do you have?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Those of you with the charging issue, what firmware version do you have?


3.1.7

Guess I should update if there is new?
Think I updated it once at start when I got the mouse.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> 3.1.7
> 
> Guess I should update if there is new?
> Think I updated it once at start when I got the mouse.


That's the same firmware I have. There is a newer version, 3.2.1.0, but it's only available on new mice from the factory. It's not included in the LGS install so you can't update it from the app, and it's not on the Logitech support site either.

So far I only experienced the charging issue the first time I plugged in the mouse. After replugging it, it jumped from about 85% (where it stopped previously) immediately to 100%. Since then, it's been able to get up to 100% fine.

Also the RGB startup effect doesn't work on 3.1.7, but does work on 3.2.1.0.

When was your G403 made? Check the first four digits in the serial number under the weight compartment.


----------



## Nachoooo

Got a new G403, sn 1645 with slight scroll wheel rattle, this time it does it during scrolling up and down, alot quieter than my old G403 but that one started with a slight rattle as well when i bought it, although it didnt make any noise when scrolling down in the end compared to scrolling up...

Sigh, even this cheapo 10eur mouse i have laying around has no scrolling noise, the hell logitech, finally found a mouse to my liking after 2 years of searching and trying out different ones, 2 of them had crappy scroll wheels..

If only i could get my hands on a 1702, stores i mailed said they cant check sn's...


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Got a new G403, sn 1645 with slight scroll wheel rattle, this time it does it during scrolling up and down, alot quieter than my old G403 but that one started with a slight rattle as well when i bought it, although it didnt make any noise when scrolling down in the end compared to scrolling up...
> 
> Sigh, even this cheapo 10eur mouse i have laying around has no scrolling noise, the hell logitech, finally found a mouse to my liking after 2 years of searching and trying out different ones, 2 of them had crappy scroll wheels..
> 
> If only i could get my hands on a 1702, stores i mailed said they cant check sn's...


They can't lift up the box and tell your four numbers..?


----------



## Nachoooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> They can't lift up the box and tell your four numbers..?


Guess the people that answer the emails cant access the warehouse, they are quite big stores so i think ill try mailing some smaller shops.


----------



## Melan

Numbers on the box and numbers on the mouse are not the same.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Numbers on the box and numbers on the mouse are not the same.


Maybe not exactly, but IME with the G403 wireless, the first four digits (indicating the production week) are the same.


----------



## Melan

All my recent logitech mice (3 G303, 2 G402, 1 G403) have different numbers on the box.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> All my recent logitech mice (3 G303, 2 G402, 1 G403) have different numbers on the box.


Both of the ones I got had matching SNs. If they don't match, it's probably because they put the mice in different boxes, right?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> This!
> 
> Basically what I did with electric tape in the 303.
> 
> Better or worse, seems like all 336x have some degree or movement in the lens (LENS! NOT SENSOR! please!)
> After the fix there is not 1 count of movement at 12000cpi.
> 
> So Hawk, yeah that 403 is pretty crazy, but still your 502 needs a tape fix and your replacement will be along those lines.
> They took about 4 days to answer my support email btw...


is there a guide on how to do it ?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> is there a guide on how to do it ?


This is for the G303 but it should give you the basic idea.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Really a shame that logitech themselves did not fix it yet !
Seriously.. MOUSE which are meant for gaming have unstable lens on sensor which is supposed to be extremely accurate..

I am afraid that the pads will be completely unusable after this fix, damn.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> That's the same firmware I have. There is a newer version, 3.2.1.0, but it's only available on new mice from the factory. It's not included in the LGS install so you can't update it from the app, and it's not on the Logitech support site either.
> 
> So far I only experienced the charging issue the first time I plugged in the mouse. After replugging it, it jumped from about 85% (where it stopped previously) immediately to 100%. Since then, it's been able to get up to 100% fine.
> 
> Also the RGB startup effect doesn't work on 3.1.7, but does work on 3.2.1.0.
> 
> When was your G403 made? Check the first four digits in the serial number under the weight compartment.


Why? Cant check atm but I have said it here before if there is some search.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Why? Cant check atm but I have said it here before if there is some search.


To get an idea of when Logitech started making mice with the newer firmware.

Anyway I just searched and you have 1633, which is older than my 1641, and we both have the bugged firmware.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Really a shame that logitech themselves did not fix it yet !
> Seriously.. MOUSE which are meant for gaming have unstable lens on sensor which is supposed to be extremely accurate..
> 
> I am afraid that the pads will be completely unusable after this fix, damn.


As long as you don't bend them you are fine. Just grab the outer corner with something thin (Nail/Phillips scredriver/Knife) carefully and slowly draw it to the side with a pair of tweezers so it stays as flat as possible.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Since my G403 wireless is going to be replaced and new is already on its way I decided to try and mod it so I opened it up and put a small piece of double sided tape on both sides of the lens at the bottom where is aligns
It is night and day difference now.. I almost cannot really see lens movement now in paint at 12000 dpi

I do not understand why logitech does not do this themselves if they cannot guarantee that lens won't move other way

Let's see how will replacement perform... I'll take this one to my workplace.


----------



## Wepeel

My wired G403 that I bought in February, which had a fairly good scroll wheel (pretty loud when scrolling up), has now loosened the wheel up and can be felt and heard when swiping the mouse. There has to be something wrong with the design or something. If it was a free scroll like the G900 I could forgive it but it's not. This is my fifth G403 and I'm probably cursed so I'm giving up on this mouse.


----------



## Avalar

Replacement G403 Wireless came in today. SN: 1707 on both box and mouse. No flaws whatsoever thus far.









Notably, the clicks aren't too stiff, scroll is great (but will probably loosen up a little bit over time), and the feet are _really_ good for stocks. Like, I probably wouldn't bother replacing them until they wore down.


----------



## octiceps

1707 (1706 on the box) is what I got as well after I contacted Logi about my 1641 with the bugged 3.1.7 firmware. Thankfully this new one has firmware 3.2.10, so charging and startup effect are fixed, and buttons and wheel are great. Wheel click was super stiff on the 1641, this one is much better. But again, this new one has lens rattle. My observation is that older numbers (16xx) are more likely to have wheel issues and old firmware, while newer numbers (17xx) are more likely to have lens rattle. Anyway it's annoying to hear the sensor rattling every time I move the mouse, so Ima stick to using the 1641 for now as that is dead silent.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> 1707 (1706 on the box) is what I got as well after I contacted Logi about my 1641 with the bugged 3.1.7 firmware. Thankfully this new one has firmware 3.2.10, so charging and startup effect are fixed, and buttons and wheel are great. Wheel click was super stiff on the 1641, this one is much better. But again, this new one has lens rattle. My observation is that older numbers (16xx) are more likely to have wheel issues and old firmware, while newer numbers (17xx) are more likely to have lens rattle. Anyway it's annoying to hear the sensor rattling every time I move the mouse, so Ima stick to using the 1641 for now as that is dead silent.


Oh yeah, mine does rattle when I shake it. Tbh, I never noticed that.

but thanks... ;-;


----------



## Avalar

Meh, that's not so bad for 12000 DPI


----------



## qsxcv

use the pencil tool









my newer logitech mice get like 2 pixels of motion max when shaking at 12000dpi


----------



## SoFGR

+1 for the corepad skatez pro ! really like mine so far


http://imgur.com/KeETs


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> +1 for the corepad skatez pro ! really like mine so far
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KeETs


Do you not use the middle circle foot even with corepads? What's the benefit of that? I like the way mine feels with corepads using all 3


----------



## SoFGR

don't think that the ring makes actual contact with the mousepad ( glorious XL heavy atm )

maybe if I used an extra squishy pad, like artisan xsoft things would be different ...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Logitech thinks it does.. they probably tested it.
Why else would they spend additional money on putting a skate there ?


----------



## Avalar

Remember when I said my replacement was flawless? Welp, I lied. It has the same intermittent side button problems that my last one had, and it only happens in wireless mode. Up till now, I was contemplating whether I should ask for the refund and get the G900 instead, but I saw another user having the same problem I am on the G900 as well. T_T


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Remember when I said my replacement was flawless? Welp, I lied. It has the same intermittent side button problems that my last one had, and it only happens in wireless mode. Up till now, I was contemplating whether I should ask for the refund and get the G900 instead, but I saw another user having the same problem I am on the G900 as well. T_T


What issue are you having on the G900?


----------



## Avalar

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What issue are you having on the G900?


Nah, I was saying that another user on their support forums was having the same problem that I'm having on their G900.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Nah, I was saying that another user on their support forums was having the same problem that I'm having on their G900.


Ah...so is the side button not actuating 100% of the time? Like slicking and not registering or?

Have you tried a Q-Tip with alcohol and then just spamming the switch?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Ah...so is the side button not actuating 100% of the time? Like slicking and not registering or?
> 
> Have you tried a Q-Tip with alcohol and then just spamming the switch?


It seems to be a problem with the wireless tech, because it works fine in wired mode.

Which I wouldn't mind if the G403's charging cable wasn't as thick and inflexible as steel rebar..

I'd love a firmware update that fixes the problem, if that's possible.


----------



## pez

Interesting. I don't remember having issues with my G900 while I had it. I'm actually interested in picking one up again when they go on sale.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Interesting. I don't remember having issues with my G900 while I had it. I'm actually interested in picking one up again when they go on sale.


Yeah, I might just keep this one for a bit and see if Logitech releases an update for the firmware anytime soon.


----------



## PeakCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> +1 for the corepad skatez pro ! really like mine so far
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KeETs


Did the original skates come of nicely? How did you clean the excess glue or was there any?


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeakCS*
> 
> Did the original skates come of nicely? How did you clean the excess glue or was there any?


Mine came off pretty clean, you might end up taking off the top layer of the skate and leaving the foam layer, but that's pretty easy to take off too. There wasn't really any excess glue but it there is it should just be able to rub off with your finger or something. You could use an alcohol wipe too.


----------



## PeakCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Mine came off pretty clean, you might end up taking off the top layer of the skate and leaving the foam layer, but that's pretty easy to take off too. There wasn't really any excess glue but it there is it should just be able to rub off with your finger or something. You could use an alcohol wipe too.


Thank you for the info. Probably changing mine tommorow.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Replacement arrived today.. the sensor lens rattle is tad better vertically it seems but not much better horizontally. Contacted Logitech again..

Replacement


Original


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Replacement arrived today.. the sensor lens rattle is tad better vertically it seems but not much better horizontally. Contacted Logitech again..
> 
> Replacement
> 
> 
> Original


As I already said, it's a lost battle. Just fix it on your own.


----------



## pez

If that's the attitude you have, then that's what helps manufacturers get away with their flaws. The fact that some don't have the issue at all is proof that this is not a 'lost battle'.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If that's the attitude you have, then that's what helps manufacturers get away with their flaws. The fact that some don't have the issue at all is proof that this is not a 'lost battle'.


Get back on planet earth please and don't judge things from one post.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Get back on planet earth please and don't judge things from one post.


Sure







. If you're happy with defective products, who am I to stop you?


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you're happy with defective products, who am I to stop you?


The point is, if you read my previous posts, that they will all have lens rattle to some degree.
Hawk is just going to waste his time waiting for replacements.

As long as they don't as for return he could just fix the "flawed" ones but really if you want a properly fixed lens you're going to have to do it yourself anyway.

I've been very vocal about supporting companies that work well while not giving money to who doesn't .
Company decisions are made based on numbers as we all know, but this is another story.

It's a matter of effectively having a usable mouse. Of course, if they don't ask for a return, keep at it, but still don't hope for perfection.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I have fixed it with double sided tape in my first mouse which I use at work at the moment.. the replacement mouse I currently use at home which is not fixed yet, I do kind of feel the slight inaccuracy although it is not terrible at 1000 dpi compared to 12000 dpi..

I understand that all 403s WILL have lens loose to some degree because when I opened it and saw the design.. it is loose 100% there will be some slight movement in every single one I guess..
The lens is NOT fixed neither to the sensor or board and neither to the bottom completely, it just sits on shaped plastic which should hold it in place "enough" but it will never be perfect...

I guess people can simply test their degree of movement by taping the sensor with some non-transparent thick tape (so it does not move simply due to air affecting it) and while drawing in paing at 12000 dpi shake the mouse..

Anyway, I have replied to Logitech that I am unhappy with this and will see what they will do about it.

Because gaming mouse having approximately 1-2 pixels inaccuracy while moving at 1000 dpi is unacceptable for me personally... and 15+ pixels at 12000 dpi..

Here..


----------



## Brian2one0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I have fixed it with double sided tape in my first mouse which I use at work at the moment.. the replacement mouse I currently use at home which is not fixed yet, I do kind of feel the slight inaccuracy although it is not terrible at 1000 dpi compared to 12000 dpi..
> 
> I understand that all 403s WILL have lens loose to some degree because when I opened it and saw the design.. it is loose 100% there will be some slight movement in every single one I guess..
> The lens is NOT fixed neither to the sensor or board and neither to the bottom completely, it just sits on shaped plastic which should hold it in place "enough" but it will never be perfect...
> 
> I guess people can simply test their degree of movement by taping the sensor with some non-transparent thick tape (so it does not move simply due to air affecting it) and while drawing in paing at 12000 dpi shake the mouse..
> 
> Anyway, I have replied to Logitech that I am unhappy with this and will see what they will do about it.
> 
> Because gaming mouse having approximately 1-2 pixels inaccuracy while moving at 1000 dpi is unacceptable for me personally... and 15+ pixels at 12000 dpi..
> 
> Here..


pretty sure opening your mouse voids your warranty so good job my friend.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian2one0*
> 
> pretty sure opening your mouse voids your warranty so good job my friend.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he didn't know that when he did it. Seems plausible.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Opening a mouse that has been replaced and thus lost warranty already...


----------



## nicolovbg

Talking about the cursor going diagonally right down, it was an annoying problem at the beginning, since I was used to playing with straight movements on my G303. But. My right swipes were always much better than left swipes on any mice. Now, when I have to adjust for the angle by moving the mouse up when going to the right, my horizontal movements became equailly hard/easy (physically). Never thought that a problem can be a solution... 

This mouse is so good that almost every point about it is controversial. Absolutely no rattle/sounds on my unit.


----------



## drolloa

Has anyone had an issue with their G403 where the right click has a lot of travel between the natural resting position of the shell and where it actually actuates the switch? I am having this issue and it's a real pity because this mouse feels perfect for me shape-wise.

The left click is fine by the way, but the right click is just so vastly different that it makes it difficult to actually use the mouse for DOTA2.

EDIT: After reading back a few pages, I thought maybe I should list the first four numbers of the S/N (which I assumed was serial number): 1638.


----------



## pez

Picked up a wireless version a couple of days ago (made sure to avoid the 16xx S/N this time) and I can only find some sensor lens rattle if violently shake the mouse. No battery issues, mouse click issues (nor side buttons), or anything else. I will say that the stock feet are still atrocious, but thankfully I bought extras for my G403 (wired). Enjoying the mouse again so far.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I've been using the stock feet and while it takes _ages_ for them to break in, they actually do get decently slick and are quite usable. When fresh out of the box, they're not shiny at all and closer to a matte. My daily driver G403, which now has very shiny feet, glides quite well on my cloth mouse pad.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I rather just get it over with. They got to the point where I couldn't wait to get rid of them again.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I've been using the stock feet and while it takes _ages_ for them to break in, they actually do get decently slick and are quite usable. When fresh out of the box, they're not shiny at all and closer to a matte. My daily driver G403, which now has very shiny feet, glides quite well on my cloth mouse pad.


Funny I have the opposite experience. They feel fine at the start and get more and more rubbery as they wear.

Anyways I have to say despite some issues I really love this mouse. I used the g-pro for since it came out and my rsi got so much worse and I even had a touch of carpal tunnel. My history with mice mostly consists of ie3.0, da 3g with a turn at mx500, so I guess this is a natural shape for me. I have used quite a few others for example the abyssus 2014 which didnt give me any issues. I really gave he g-pro my best shot though, but it jus got worse and worse. I know some others had a similar experience about the g-pro. Anyways if you fix he sensor rattle in the 403 I really feel this is one of the best mice this gen.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Funny I have the opposite experience. They feel fine at the start and get more and more rubbery as they wear.
> 
> Anyways I have to say despite some issues I really love this mouse. I used the g-pro for since it came out and my rsi got so much worse and I even had a touch of carpal tunnel. My history with mice mostly consists of ie3.0, da 3g with a turn at mx500, so I guess this is a natural shape for me. I have used quite a few others for example the abyssus 2014 which didnt give me any issues. I really gave he g-pro my best shot though, but it jus got worse and worse. I know some others had a similar experience about the g-pro. Anyways if you fix he sensor rattle in the 403 I really feel this is one of the best mice this gen.


The g-pro worked surprisingly well for how small it is. The thing that broke it for me were the sides, (_) it felt like i could never get comfortable and always had to tense up my grip. If it had flat sides i would have used it as my daily driver.

I guess i got lucky my lens doesn't rattle. In fact i got nothing to complain at all. That being said i had to rma 4 of them (mainly due to the scroll wheel issues that the early batches had) till i got a good one.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> The g-pro worked surprisingly well for how small it is. The thing that broke it for me were the sides, (_) it felt like i could never get comfortable and always had to tense up my grip. If it had flat sides i would have used it as my daily driver.
> 
> I guess i got lucky my lens doesn't rattle. In fact i got nothing to complain at all. That being said i had to rma 4 of them (mainly due to the scroll wheel issues that the early batches had) till i got a good one.


The thing is I like the g-pro it is comfortable for me. But my hand starts hurting, I can barely use it 30 mins now before my hand starts hurting quite badly. G403 and a few other mice I have are fine, if they are of the right size.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> The g-pro worked surprisingly well for how small it is. The thing that broke it for me were the sides, (_) it felt like i could never get comfortable and always had to tense up my grip. If it had flat sides i would have used it as my daily driver.


The (_) sides were a dealbreaker for me and this mouse as well. I had 2 copies of this the G Pro. My first copy had hair-trigger sensitive M1/M2 buttons that I had to hold the mouse with my index and middle fingers hovering in the air while playing since simply resting them on the the buttons actuated them. My 2nd copy had crisp tactile M1/M2 buttons. But then, there were the sides. I have dry hands that never perspire during a game which makes this mouse slippery as hell. It almost hurts to just try to squeeze the sides more for a better grip. Granted, Logitech released a glossy version of this mouse but that just makes it worse for dry hand users like myself. I could just put some sort of grip-like tape to the sides but it's a hassle. I'll settle for my Nixeus Revel till then


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Little update...

Logitech is sending me second replacement due to sensor rattle

the mouse I originally bought from amazon had batch 1644, first replacement also had the very same batch 1644... and both had almost same degree of sensor rattle.

I told them to make sure new replacement will be from newest batch, will see how will the new mouse perform...

btw, I don't know what I'll do with three wireless G403s.. I already have one at work so probably I'll 'fix' the one I currently have at home (first replacement) with double sided tape too and sell it for cheap if new mouse will be flawless.
I mean, I kind of feel bad for them but on the other hand they should not have such QA problems on Gaming mice at this price range !


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Little update...
> 
> Logitech is sending me second replacement due to sensor rattle
> 
> the mouse I originally bought from amazon had batch 1644, first replacement also had the very same batch 1644... and both had almost same degree of sensor rattle.
> 
> I told them to make sure new replacement will be from newest batch, will see how will the new mouse perform...
> 
> btw, I don't know what I'll do with three wireless G403s.. I already have one at work so probably I'll 'fix' the one I currently have at home (first replacement) with double sided tape too and sell it for cheap if new mouse will be flawless.
> I mean, I kind of feel bad for them but on the other hand they should not have such QA problems on Gaming mice at this price range !


Damn, i wish i had that luck with their support when i wanted to rma my first hair trigger G-Pro. It took them solid 3 months to respond, so i gave up and just sold it on ebay.


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> I actually held the wheel and buttons down (individually and simultaneously) with the weight door out and it still rattled, so I narrowed it down to the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good to know. This is going back to the store and hopefully I can get one without rattle.


Sorry to quote a 2 week old post but I remember chasing down a similar rattle on my g403 wireless and it was the on/off switch for the mouse. I just wanted to make sure you tried holding it down and shaking.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

You can test lens rattle easily, just touch the line of lens on the bottom part with a pen or something thin and try to move it, it should move easily a bit.. of course do not put very much pressure there, its simple plastic so at enough pressure you may break it.

Edit: This


----------



## James N

Open Paint, set your mouse to a higher cpi step then apply black electricity tape over the sensor hole. Shake it side to side while holding down mouse 1.

You will see the result in paint after, if it looks like this

"no lens rattle" .

or like this "lens rattle" -


----------



## pez

My wrist actually started to hurt after using my G403 yesterday. It's the first time in a few days, so I hope it's a fluke. It's a bit of a weird shape to get used to, but I used it before and this didn't happen. I'm really starting to enjoy this mouse being wireless. My aim hasn't adjusted fully just yet, but I'm sure some more play with it will help. I think it may be time to try one of those paracord cables on the wired version of this mouse that I have. Wish it was just as easy to do the same with the cable for the wireless version.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

My hand hurt for first two/three days too, but I got used to the shape and movement after that, now its pain-less even after 15 hours gaming session


----------



## munchzilla

my hand/wrist just breathed a sigh of relief when I switched to G403. I had to adjust sensitivity and whatnot but it's just so comfy for me.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Likewise, I had some wrist pains for my first or second day of use. I took a break, and came back to it a day later and haven't really had an issue. I still do wish the hump wasn't as tall though because I feel like it restricts my movement a bit. The rest of the mouse is really quite good though.


----------



## octiceps

I'd say the opposite is true for me. After 3 weeks, I'm a lot more conscious of the hump digging into my palm. Not that it's uncomfortable per se, just that I notice it more now than I did during the honeymoon period, which is surprising. It made me realize that the G403 is actually a somewhat small mouse aside from the hump, since if I were to full palm grip it instead of palm/claw hybrid, the hump is less noticeable but my fingers would be too close to the edge of the buttons. I think I still like the shape of the G602 more; if only it had buttons, sensor, and weight like the G403. And with wireless being a must it's not as if I have much choice since the G900's ambi design is even less comfortable for me and the Roccat Leadr is meh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> My hand hurt for first two/three days too, but I got used to the shape and movement after that, now its pain-less even after 15 hours gaming session


15h in one session? Insanity...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> My hand hurt for first two/three days too, but I got used to the shape and movement after that, now its pain-less even after 15 hours gaming session


Yeah, I've used the wired version before and the first 2 days of the wireless were fine, but it just kind of sprung on me. After a quick hand massage from the Mrs. (pls don't meme me







) everything seemed to be back to normal. I'm assuming fluke, but we'll see after some more gaming today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> my hand/wrist just breathed a sigh of relief when I switched to G403. I had to adjust sensitivity and whatnot but it's just so comfy for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> I'd say the opposite is true for me. After 3 weeks, I'm a lot more conscious of the hump digging into my palm. Not that it's uncomfortable per se, just that I notice it more now than I did during the honeymoon period, which is surprising. It made me realize that the G403 is actually a somewhat small mouse aside from the hump, since if I were to full palm grip it instead of palm/claw hybrid, the hump is less noticeable but my fingers would be too close to the edge of the buttons. I think I still like the shape of the G602 more; if only it had buttons, sensor, and weight like the G403. And with wireless being a must it's not as if I have much choice since the G900's ambi design is even less comfortable for me and the Roccat Leadr is meh.
> 15h in one session? Insanity...


I've got some 12h+ sessions under my belt from when I played a ton of L4D 1/2 with my brother and friends. Those were some great sessions that I miss all the time. I think the last time I gamed for that amount of time it was playing some CS:S surf.

But I noticed that I somewhat dig my thumb into the side to the point where I'm putting tension on the mouse and increasing/decreasing that pressure was making my wrist throb a bit. It seems to be the only way I can comfortable grip the mouse


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I think my max is 17hrs on a TF2 server. High school summers were a great time.

I'm definitely not as consistent with my G403 as some of my older mice and I'm thinking it's the hump. But the clicks and the sensor are so good on this mouse that I don't want to switch. Heck, there's wired and wireless versions too so if I'm able to get used to the shape I even have options.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I actually held the mouse too tense first days because it seemed to me a little slippery coming from G502, but after I realized it is not slippery at all due to nice padded sides I started holding it more relaxed and problems stopped
It could however also be that my fix of sensor lens rattle helped too as the mouse got more precise I didn't need to hold it very tense as well


----------



## twerk

Scan UK is saying the mouse is EOL, does this mean a new revision incoming to fix the issues?

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/logitech-g403-prodigy-wireless-gaming-mouse-pmw3366-optical-sensor-12000-dpi-6-programmable-buttons-


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Huh, well that was quick


----------



## Zhuni

They do that a lot even when it's not. Not a trustworthy source.

I mean it could be, but I've had multiple times in the past when they've done it and I've contacted the manufacturer to be told that it isn't. So take with huge pinch


----------



## twerk

Yeah it's not reliable, but it's definitely an oddity.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I think my max is 17hrs on a TF2 server. High school summers were a great time.
> 
> I'm definitely not as consistent with my G403 as some of my older mice and I'm thinking it's the hump. But the clicks and the sensor are so good on this mouse that I don't want to switch. Heck, there's wired and wireless versions too so if I'm able to get used to the shape I even have options.


Indeed. It's why I went for the wireless version this time around. After having such great success with the G900, I decided the G403 would be worth a shot. And at $80? Sure. It's DA:E weight territory without any glaring weight distribution (for my grip anyhow) and after several days, I've yet to make it malfunction. That's a plus in my book, and why I want to make this mouse work. However, if I *have* to go back to the DA:E, I won't be sad







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I actually held the mouse too tense first days because it seemed to me a little slippery coming from G502, but after I realized it is not slippery at all due to nice padded sides I started holding it more relaxed and problems stopped
> It could however also be that my fix of sensor lens rattle helped too as the mouse got more precise I didn't need to hold it very tense as well


Yeah, I'll take the 'just relax' approach today and report back tonight







.


----------



## Avalar

Maybe it's nothing, but I noticed something interesting about Logitech's gaming mice link (U.S English version)

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/gaming-mice

G403 isn't near the top of the page anymore. The G Pro, G602, G600, and G502 all come before it in the list, now.

On a side note, I'd love it if they recalled the thing and released a "fixed" version. Three replacement G403s all with the same problem is ridiculous.


----------



## Avalar

I hate that my issue is virtually unfixable, too, and it's not even a physical problem. One of the wireless drivers for the mouse is faulty.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> I hate that my issue is virtually unfixable, too, and it's not even a physical problem. One of the wireless drivers for the mouse is faulty.


I get a similar problem with side buttons on the G400 if lgs is installed.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

What is that issue you are refering to ?
What wireless drivers are faulty ?


----------



## Mastoras78

Hello guys. Just got a G403 Wired 1635 batch. Coming from logitech G9-Corsair M45 i was worried about the shape of this mouse. Tbh i was not sure what to pick between G403 and Deathadder Elite. G403 was 20 euros cheaper and wanted to get back to logitech after G9. Deathadder was not on my list since i always read bad things about synapse, quality control and size of this mouse. But i have to admit that after a comparison on the mall razer felt better at least on my hand. 20 x 9.5 hands fingertip grip (back of my hand resting slightly on shell). Picked Logitech G403 becouse price was good (55 euros) but at some point i ll check g pro and deathadder elite if i found them on bargain.

First impressions :

Nice weight
Good weight balance (no extra 10g used)
Scroll wheel fine even if i love classic G9 scroll wheel
Side buttons i like them a lot, better than all my previous mouse
Great sensor !
Shape is good and i can fingertip the mouse with my medium/large hands. But i think a less narrow/lower profile mouse suits me better as it feels more comfortable.

Stiff cord but taped on monitor working like mouse bungee so it doesn't really bothers me
LMB is too loud,RMB is not. Definitely a huge difference and i ll provide a video about this issue.
Sides have a nice rubber quality feel but.. during long gaming sessions combined with warm Greek climate they feel a bit "hot". Probably a good quality plastic material works better for me.
A very slight rattle if i shake it even when holding down all buttons. It doesn't bothers me since my dpi settings is 1200-1600 and i don't do long swipes

Thats all for now. Sorry for my bad English


----------



## octiceps

So the G403's hump is really bothering me now, so much so that I'm fingertip gripping it despite always having been a palm gripper. Naturally this is screwing up my aim. I went ahead and ordered a G900 since it's on sale. I don't like the G900's sides as much since it's ambi, but I've no problem with its hump and that's the lesser of evils for me.


----------



## mitavreb

I did the mod of removing the magnets and I also removed the weight cover. Feels so much better. I was starting to feel some pain in my hand and I didn't know if it was the hump or the weight that was the reason. I guess it was the weight.

I'm thinking if I should buy the paracord cable now. I kinda ruined the mouse feet when I did the mod. The smooth layer peeled off and I had to use super glue to make it stick again. I wish the hyperglides were available so I could fully mod this mouse.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What is that issue you are refering to ?
> What wireless drivers are faulty ?


Anything besides the basic preset commands you can assign to buttons on the G403 Wireless using LGS have intermittent problems on the side buttons. The default Foward and Back work fine, but if you were to rebind them to keys on the keyboard, they don't always work when you use the mouse in wireless mode. Works fine in wired.

It must be a corrupted driver or something, because I've tried everything. My first G403 Wireless didn't have this problem, but all the replacements I've received from SN: 17XX and onward have.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Anything besides the basic preset commands you can assign to buttons on the G403 Wireless using LGS have intermittent problems on the side buttons. The default Foward and Back work fine for example, but if you were to rebind them to keys on the keyboard, they don't always work when you use the mouse in wireless mode. Works fine in wired.
> 
> It must be a corrupted driver or something, because I've tried everything. My first G403 Wireless didn't have this problem, but all the replacements I've received from SN: 17XX and onward have.


----------



## Brian2one0

The G403 braided cord is so bad... Does anyone know if debraiding the cord makes it any better? Don't really want to void the warranty.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian2one0*
> 
> The G403 braided cord is so bad... Does anyone know if debraiding the cord makes it any better? Don't really want to void the warranty.


You could use a Paracord. If you feel like returning the mouse, just put the stock cable back in and some stock feet back on.


----------



## nicolovbg

I have a question. Is it so difficult for mouse firmware developers to implement a parametr for the rotation of the X-axis of the sensor? Because with G403, if I hold the mouse the most comfortable way for me, the cursor on the screen goes diagonally right down (left up). If it is not, why have the not done it already?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> I have a question. Is it so difficult for mouse firmware developers to implement a parametr for the rotation of the X-axis of the sensor? Because with G403, if I hold the mouse the most comfortable way for me, the cursor on the screen goes diagonally right down (left up). If it is not, why have the not done it already?


That's what this is for!


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I did the mod of removing the magnets and I also removed the weight cover. Feels so much better. I was starting to feel some pain in my hand and I didn't know if it was the hump or the weight that was the reason. I guess it was the weight.
> 
> I'm thinking if I should buy the paracord cable now. I kinda ruined the mouse feet when I did the mod. The smooth layer peeled off and I had to use super glue to make it stick again. I wish the hyperglides were available so I could fully mod this mouse.


I've heard that Corepad's are just as good, just not as thick. Made of pure PTFE.


----------



## Vlada011

Interesting mouse this G403. Have two big side buttons, I use them offten.
Only is question have it Hyperscoll or not. I mean fast scroll option capable to disable and enable.

I see a lot of complain on net for G403 scroll wheel in previous period.
Now saw Someone say wirelss model is fixed


----------



## Melan

No. Hyper scroll is only on G502 or G900.


----------



## octiceps

The bumps on the G900's wheel in fixed scroll mode are much more tactile than on the G403. Since I use scroll to switch weapons in FPS games, I would sometimes overshoot with the G403. Not on a problem on the G900.


----------



## Nachoooo

3rd mouse, 1632 box and mouse, the scrollwheel is even more loose, can hear it clicking just by scrolling, packaging was damaged, left side of the mouse slightly damaged, right click is loud AF and theres barely any travel distance on the left click, this time scrolling up is relatively quiet, on to the 4th one..

Getting tired of this..

All the stores i mailed couldnt give me the SN's since they dont have access to their warehouse.. sigh.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> 3rd mouse, 1632 box and mouse, the scrollwheel is even more loose, can hear it clicking just by scrolling, packaging was damaged, left side of the mouse slightly damaged, right click is loud AF and theres barely any travel distance on the left click, this time scrolling up is relatively quiet, on to the 4th one..
> 
> Getting tired of this..
> 
> All the stores i mailed couldnt give me the SN's since they dont have access to their warehouse.. sigh.


Call Logitech support, they'll send you a new one from 17xx. Dunno what you were expecting with another 1632 when you already had the same issue with the first 1632 and a 1645. And maybe lower your expectations a little with the G403 if you're expecting perfection, because it doesn't exist with this mouse. Like I said, it's whatever you can live with if it's a minor or cosmetic issue. Even the G900, although better, isn't perfect.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Call Logitech support, they'll send you a new one from 17xx+. Dunno what you were expecting with another 1632 when you already had the same issue with the first 1632 and a 1645. And maybe lower your expectations a little with the G403 if you're expecting perfection, because it doesn't exist with this mouse. Like I said, it's whatever you can live with if it's a minor or cosmetic issue. Even the G900, although better, isn't perfect.


Not sure you'd want a 17xx batch though, either. I've gotten quite a few replacements now too, one was 1705, and the other 1707. Both were faulty. I think it's an issue with the wireless driver already in the mouse. Hotkeys and multikey macros only work intermittently when applied to the side buttons, but basic mouse functions work fine. Only happens in wireless mode.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Not sure you'd want a 17xx batch though, either. I've gotten quite a few replacements now too, one was 1705, and the other 1707. Both were faulty. I think it's an issue with the wireless driver already in the mouse. Hotkeys and multikey macros only work intermittently when applied to the side buttons, but basic mouse functions work fine. Only happens in wireless mode.


Ah I see. I haven't reprogrammed the side buttons so I didn't know about that. Were both of those on firmware 3.2.10?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Ah I see. I haven't reprogrammed the side buttons so I didn't know about that. Were both of those on firmware 3.2.10?


Yup, the latest.

In fact, I suppose it could be the newest firmware's fault. I don't remember what firmware my very first G403 had. They let us use older versions of LGS for the sake of compatibility; there ought to be firmware rollbacks as well. >:/


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yup, the latest.
> 
> In fact, I suppose it could be the newest firmware's fault. I don't remember what firmware my very first G403 had. They let us use older versions of LGS for the sake of compatibility; there ought to be firmware rollbacks as well. >:/


Well, I've had G403s with both firmware versions, and on the previous firmware (3.1.7) the RGB startup effect doesn't work and it sometimes has trouble charging past 80%. So, pick your poison.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Well, I've had G403s with both firmware versions, and on the previous firmware (3.1.7) the RGB startup effect doesn't work and it sometimes has trouble charging past 80%. So, pick your poison.


Lol yeah, my current G403 that I'm in the process of ALSO replacing has that weird button bug, the charging issue, AND a lens rattle.

No wonder Amazon stopped selling it. They didn't wanna deal with all the returns...


----------



## Venomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> That's what this is for!


So what number to insert in Angle so it feels like other mices? I had Rival 300 and angle on my G403 of sensor still feels so uncommon even after months of use. Unsure what number to insert. Thanks.


----------



## Melan

Try -5.


----------



## Nachoooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Call Logitech support, they'll send you a new one from 17xx. Dunno what you were expecting with another 1632 when you already had the same issue with the first 1632 and a 1645. And maybe lower your expectations a little with the G403 if you're expecting perfection, because it doesn't exist with this mouse. Like I said, it's whatever you can live with if it's a minor or cosmetic issue. Even the G900, although better, isn't perfect.


Had no idea they would send me another 1632 after they first sent me the 1645 (the first 1632 was from a different shop), if i would have known i wouldnt have ordered it, besides, it looks like it had been used already, worst one out of the 3.

As for logitech support, they wont mind that i havent bought the mouse directly from them? asking for replacements from the 2 shops i have ordered before would just give me another of the early batches i think. Even thought about ordering one from amazon.

As for perfection, i lost hope for that already, i just want the scrolling to be silent, its the wired version i have and i disable the lights on it by default.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> As for logitech support, they wont mind that i havent bought the mouse directly from them?


Nope, doesn't matter where you bought it from, what matters is that it's within the warranty period. Logitech support is great, but call them for fastest response.


----------



## Melan

Anyone had an issue with their G403 or G900 when clicks did not register in wireless mode? I get this issue which I still haven't been able to replicate in wired mode, hoping it's just me messing up and not the wireless.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Anyone had an issue with their G403 or G900 when clicks did not register in wireless mode? I get this issue which I still haven't been able to replicate in wired mode, hoping it's just me messing up and not the wireless.


This is part of what I sent Logitech in my most recent warranty claim:

"I got another mouse with this exact same problem. All my problematic G403 Wireless mice had a serial number past 1700 btw. Only happens in wireless mode. Switching computers, USB ports, unplugging things, etc. does not work. Uninstalling LGS, installing an older version of LGS, cleaning the mouse, and removing other wireless devices from the vicinity does not work. I've even uninstalled and reinstalled mouse drivers, and well as deleted old, unused drivers from my PC and other computers, but to no avail.

When applied to the side buttons, keystrokes and multikey macros do not work unless pushed several times. The amount of times varies. Why this is a problem for gaming is obvious. Oddly enough, though, regular mouse functions work fine, but sometimes I swear the input on those is slower than immediate as well."

I only noticed this with the side buttons, though. Never the main ones.


----------



## Melan

I don't have this problem. Mine happens probably once a 1000 clicks.


----------



## Toss3

Is this "rattle" when lifting the mouse and putting it down quickly - normal? Seems to be coming of off the mouse buttons, as it doesn't happen when I keep them in place with my fingers.


----------



## Toss3

Hmm not sure why the embedded video didn't work.


----------



## octiceps

Well do the buttons function normally and how do the clicks feel? Because most mouse will make some noise when you do that, especially ones with light clicks like the G403. It's not as if the buttons are glued to the body.


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Well do the buttons function normally and how do the clicks feel? Because most mouse will make some noise when you do that, especially ones with light clicks like the G403. It's not as if the buttons are glued to the body.


Buttons feel normal - was just unsure if it was a normal thing or not, as my old g303 doesn't do it, but that's probably because the cable dampens the contact between mousepad and mouse when I lift the mouse. G602 on the other hand makes a similar kind of noise, but not as annoying.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Did anyone who filed a claim with Logitech actually have to send their mouse back? I started one with my wireless one on Friday for the loose scroll wheel and the lady on the phone just took my address down and made no mention of having to return my old one. I just received an email from UPS with a return shipping label and Logitech is closed today so I wont get an answer today from them.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Did anyone who filed a claim with Logitech actually have to send their mouse back?


Yes.
Logitech, Razer, Dream Machines - all of them wanted their flawed mice back from me, which is normal...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

My experience...
I have reported problem with G502, they sent me a new one and did not want old one back
I reported problem with G403 and they sent me a new one and did not want old one back
I then again reported a problem with replacement that arrived... they sent me new one and did not want old one back

I now have 2 g403, 2 g502 and new 403 on its way.. idk what to do with them.

idk


----------



## nicolovbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> That's what this is for!


Very interesting! Changing the value to -4 worked out for me, thank you!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Lol yeah, my current G403 that I'm in the process of ALSO replacing has that weird button bug, the charging issue, AND a lens rattle.
> 
> No wonder Amazon stopped selling it. They didn't wanna deal with all the returns...


Looks like it's still being sold on Amazon in the US at least: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G403-Prodigy-Wireless-Gaming-Mouse-Performance/dp/B01KUAMCWI/ref=pd_sbs_147_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01KUAMCWI&pd_rd_r=CKA8WSWKV0EW8RRHGJH6&pd_rd_w=2dmku&pd_rd_wg=brs3n&psc=1&refRID=CKA8WSWKV0EW8RRHGJH6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Anyone had an issue with their G403 or G900 when clicks did not register in wireless mode? I get this issue which I still haven't been able to replicate in wired mode, hoping it's just me messing up and not the wireless.


Only thing I've noticed thusfar is my middle-click stopped working until I plugged the mini dongle to another system to confirm if it was actually broken and that caused it to start working again. I'm still weary about it, though. I'm not sure what FW is on my mouse, but I guess at this point I need to confirm.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> Very interesting! Changing the value to -4 worked out for me, thank you!


where do you put -4


----------



## Nawafwabs

why I got skip pixel ?

Windows sens 6/11

dpi 400


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> 
> 
> why I got skip pixel ?
> 
> Windows sens 6/11
> 
> *dpi 400*


That's why.

Also why 500Hz polling rate?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> That's why.


Wrong.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> That's why.


i dont understand???????


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Wrong.


The difference in jitter between 400 and 1600 DPI when moving the mouse very slowly (pixel by pixel) in an FPS is obvious. With in-game sens normalized to maintain the same rotation distance ofc.


----------



## Melan

Sigh.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> 
> 
> why I got skip pixel ?
> 
> Windows sens 6/11
> 
> *dpi 400*
> 
> 
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Also why 500Hz polling rate?
Click to expand...

No the reason is not 400dpi.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Sigh.


----------



## Melan

Ah, no wonder then.


----------



## octiceps

For Overwatch, there's even a tool that calculates whether your CPI (along with other factors) will cause pixel skipping: https://pyrolistical.github.io/overwatch-dpi-tool/


----------



## Melan

Pixel skipping isn't a thing in any game which has 3d view matrix. Probably because it has... no pixels. But please continue.


----------



## octiceps

Nah, you're just annoying at this point. Didn't even look at the video and link I posted. Done with you.


----------



## Melan

Aww.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> For Overwatch, there's even a tool that calculates whether your CPI (along with other factors) will cause pixel skipping: https://pyrolistical.github.io/overwatch-dpi-tool/




1200dpi

4 sens in game

more and more skip pixel

increase dpi make it worse


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

try http://donewmouseaccel.blogspot.sk/2010/03/markc-windows-7-mouse-acceleration-fix.html


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference in jitter between 400 and 1600 DPI when moving the mouse very slowly (pixel by pixel) in an FPS is obvious. With in-game sens normalized to maintain the same rotation distance ofc.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> For Overwatch, there's even a tool that calculates whether your CPI (along with other factors) will cause pixel skipping: https://pyrolistical.github.io/overwatch-dpi-tool/


Sigh, this has been proven just a big fat does not matter 1 tiny little bit on this very forum, search some threads about it and you will find out.

It is just pure bs.
Some people on OC knows more about this then any player that "launched" this hype like Taimou etc, they are just people that have no clue about anything.

But if you wanna believe it matters, go ahead, you are delusional


----------



## octiceps

Didn't I just say I was done talking about it? Have no interest in shouting over some contrarians with no evidence to back up their statements. Any more and I'll just block you.


----------



## Melan

Backup statements are on this forum. Look them up.

Hint: Start with sticky #5


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*


Why would you take advice from RJN, who relishes in that he doesn't care about how the sensors really behave? You're better off asking your grandmother about it.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Thanks guys for helping me

I try a lot of things but didn't work

so don't fight I will try to solve it by my self


----------



## Melan

Recheck the windows mouse sensitivity settings.
Try different USB ports.
Try removing all mouse entries from device manager > human interface device then plugging in the mouse again.
Check if it does that in safe mode.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like it's still being sold on Amazon in the US at least: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G403-Prodigy-Wireless-Gaming-Mouse-Performance/dp/B01KUAMCWI/ref=pd_sbs_147_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01KUAMCWI&pd_rd_r=CKA8WSWKV0EW8RRHGJH6&pd_rd_w=2dmku&pd_rd_wg=brs3n&psc=1&refRID=CKA8WSWKV0EW8RRHGJH6
> Only thing I've noticed thusfar is my middle-click stopped working until I plugged the mini dongle to another system to confirm if it was actually broken and that caused it to start working again. I'm still weary about it, though. I'm not sure what FW is on my mouse, but I guess at this point I need to confirm.


Nah man. Amazon themselves aren't selling it; those are all just other people/companies selling their item on Amazon. If you had a problem with the product, you'd have to take it up with whoever you bought it from and their policies.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Recheck the windows mouse sensitivity settings.
> Try different USB ports.
> Try removing all mouse entries from device manager > human interface device then plugging in the mouse again.
> Check if it does that in safe mode.


I will change motherboard

I'm done with Gigabyte


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Nah man. Amazon themselves aren't selling it; those are all just other people/companies selling their item on Amazon. If you had a problem with the product, you'd have to take it up with whoever you bought it from and their policies.


Um....are you seeing the same link that I am?
Quote:


> May take an extra 1-2 days to ship.
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com exclusively for Prime members. Gift-wrap available.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

G403 sells normally on amazon.com also .de ... https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=g403
Idk what is the fuss about ?


----------



## Venomus

Does anyone know how can I clean dust off this sensor? Canned air (maybe?) Here is how it looks.



Dust stucked all the way up inside of sensor :/


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Um....are you seeing the same link that I am?


O dang. That only just changed for me lol.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venomus*
> 
> Does anyone know how can I clean dust off this sensor? Canned air (maybe?) Here is how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dust stucked all the way up inside of sensor :/




One of these, and double sided tape or a lint roller to remove the dust that got stuck around the mouse feet. Just gently blow the dust away.

Also consider using a lint roller to clean your mousepad every 2 days or so (depending on how dusty your area is).


----------



## Venomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> 
> 
> One of these, and double sided tape or a lint roller to remove the dust that got stuck around the mouse feet. Just gently blow the dust away.
> 
> Also consider using a lint roller to clean your mousepad every 2 days or so (depending on how dusty your area is).


Can I use q-tip to clean it? Or just these stuff


----------



## Vipu

Where can I get that mouse movement recorder?
Googled but not sure I have found the right one.

How should that work even? Everything is fine as long as you dont get red boxes?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

It's part of the download here:
http://donewmouseaccel.blogspot.sk/2010/03/markc-windows-7-mouse-acceleration-fix.html


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

A little update from my side, today I received second replacement from logitech, they now game me 1645 build instead previous 1644
This mouse is near flawless and I am keeping it, sensor does not rattle nearly as much as previous two and I am overall perfectly happy now.

this one is a keeper !


----------



## Synoxia

I think i can notice some delay in tracking with wireless... just placebo or real issue?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoxia*
> 
> I think i can notice some delay in tracking with wireless... just placebo or real issue?


Could be an issue with the latest firmware. I was sure there was nothing wrong with my first G403, but idk about all the ones I got afterward with the newest firmware installed. They all had the same wireless driver problem, so I guess it could have made longer delays as well.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I'm really curious about all these reported problems with the wireless version of the G403. My wireless G403s don't get anywhere near as much usage as my wired, but I'll be going on a trip and I'll be using my wireless as a daily soon. Never really noticed any problems, but I don't really change much on the mouse besides dpi and lighting and I just charge it when the light blinks red.


----------



## mario64

Am I just missing it or is there no storage bin for the USB dongle inside the G403 wireless?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mario64*
> 
> Am I just missing it or is there no storage bin for the USB dongle inside the G403 wireless?


Sadly there is none. Probably my biggest gripe with the mouse aside from the hump tbh.


----------



## Rayndalf

They really should have repurposed the weight compartment to hold the reciever


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

can't you fit the receiver inside ?


----------



## Rayndalf

You probably can, but then it rattles worse than than plastic piece on the wheel that blocks LED bleed


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Why should it bother you when you just put it there for travel lol


----------



## Rayndalf

I only have the wired version and I misplaced my weight door, so this is entirely conjecture. The rattling is more of a joke than anything, but some people let the slightest things take away from otherwise excellent products


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> can't you fit the receiver inside ?


Just tried this and it...kinda works? Half of the cover sticks out but kind of half-assedly clamps the receiver into place. I'll probably just continue to put the receiver in a dedicated pocket.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Could be an issue with the latest firmware. I was sure there was nothing wrong with my first G403, but idk about all the ones I got afterward with the newest firmware installed. They all had the same wireless driver problem, so I guess it could have made longer delays as well.




I have 3.1.7, is it bugged? Should update?


----------



## Melan

You can't update 3.1.7 because there's no newer firmware available.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> You can't update 3.1.7 because there's no newer firmware available.


Then should i rollback? How ahahah


----------



## Bucake

i haven't even installed LGS for my g403 yet. what have the firmware patches even changed? just some stuff related to the lighting?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoxia*
> 
> Then should i rollback? How ahahah


You can't roll back because there's no firmware file for older version.


----------



## Rayndalf

Try to make some mousetester graphs and see how they compare to ones in older posts.


----------



## Ka0sX

Well i decided to grab the G403 , s going to grab the zowie ec1-a again sold of everything a yr ago rebuilding and need everything so local shop here in AUS had it for $47for that price ts worth the shot its kinda small but damn it fits my grip perfect almost like there old mx 518 so far its been great running it at 1000hz and 400dpi loving it couldn't be happier


----------



## dukeReinhardt

So my mouse had no sensor rattle in the beginning, but it actually now has it. I've been testing it periodically since I got it in October. Every time same test method: brown tape, and no dust on sensor, 12,000DPI in MS Paint. It started at 0 pixel movement. It started to move about 1 pixel last month, and today it's creating 4-5 pixel wide dots in MS Paint.. Not even sure if it's worth RMAing at this point.


----------



## cdcd

Honestly I have no idea how people can aim with this thing. The hump is excessively big and almost sharp, digging into my palm quite uncomfortably. The hump is so tall that it throws off my vertical flicks and fast swipes in general, as well as smaller adjustments. It's a bit better when I'm gripping it slightly lower (similarly to the G402), but still rather awkward. Other than the ridiculous hump the shape is actually decent overall, same goes for the clicks, scroll wheel and materials. I might actually apply a bit of tape in order to pad the hump.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Honestly *I have no idea how people can aim with this thing.* The hump is excessively big and almost sharp, digging into my palm quite uncomfortably. The hump is so tall that it throws off my vertical flicks and fast swipes in general, as well as smaller adjustments. It's a bit better when I'm gripping it slightly lower (similarly to the G402), but still rather awkward. Other than the ridiculous hump the shape is actually decent overall, same goes for the clicks, scroll wheel and materials. I might actually apply a bit of tape in order to pad the hump.


Mostly because others who like the shape, who do well with it, like it for the same reasons you don't.

I never gave the G403 a chance to be honest preferring smaller mice anyway, so I understand.

Some like the hump because it fills their hands better, giving them control if it's not over bearing. Naturally hand size will play a factor. It's kind of how I liked the hump on my ZA12 where others despised it.

Quality wise good copies do exists as we've seen from other members in this thread, just not the best quality control not many will argue.


----------



## munchzilla

the hump doesn't even touch my palm. it rests underneath the base of my fingers if I place my hands down on it.
but I fingertip grip this thing so it's very different I suppose.


----------



## pez

After I gave the G403 wireless a fair shot, I couldn't go back to the hump of the DA -- I was literally flopping shots. In the week's time that I gave the G403, I adjusted to the hump position and it's become my main mouse. Not having the wire, the weight being the same/similar to the DA and the (now) better HG feet have made this mouse a dream.


----------



## softskiller

Wait wait.

We have a firmware update for this mouse since yesterday and noone is writing here?

Logitech Gaming Software 8.94.86 12-JUN-2017

"Added a *firmware update for the G403* and G900 to optimize clock tuning parameter"


----------



## Melan

Interesting.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Someone be a guinea pig and report back to us!


----------



## softskiller

It says 108.1.12 (wired) is the latest when I check for firmware updates in the gaming software.

But I can start the G403Update.exe in C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\FWUpdate\G403

The updater also says that a bug with hanging macros got fixed.

The update executes and the mouse changes to the (default?) breathing light effect.

But the software still says that it's firmware 108.1.12 - even after reboot and disconnecting the mouse.


----------



## Melan

Just updated. Nothing exploded yet.

Edit: "Borrowed" friend's wireless G403 that arrived yesterday from logi. Still on old firmware, I see no difference tbh. Idk about click latency though.


----------



## Synoxia

Updated, Wireless not working anymore! GG Logitech x2. Not only they make awkward shape, now they also brick wireless with firmware update HAHAHAH


----------



## softskiller

Maybe check the device manager.

I had an unknown device with an exclamation mark and windows also reported something about configuring a USB bootloader during firmware update.

Clean up these leftovers.


----------



## Avalar

My FOURTH and final replacement is on the way. It's a wireless, though, and this update is just for the wired version, or no? I hope mine doesn't have any problems to begin with, but if it does, I hope this fixes it.


----------



## Synoxia

https://community.logitech.com/s/topic/0TO31000000UKNwGAO/g-mice
Nope, check latest threads blaming new firmware update. I repeat myself DO NOT firmware update wireless g403 if you don't to want to lose wireless connectivity









P.S it would be amazing if someone could upload old 3.1.7 firmware and tell us how to install it...


----------



## Melan

Me "Updates the mouse without any issue. Everything works without a problem."

Everyone else "Updates the mouse. Everything catches fire."

Sucks to be everyone else









Edit: You can also try this https://download01.logi.com/web/ftp/pub/techsupport/mouse/ConnectUtility_2.20.28_Logitech.exe
Should restore the connectivity in theory.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I have 3.3.11 and everything seems fine..


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Me "Updates the mouse without any issue. Everything works without a problem."
> 
> Everyone else "Updates the mouse. Everything catches fire."
> 
> Sucks to be everyone else


Which os?


----------



## Melan

W8.1


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I have 3.3.11 and everything seems fine..


Which os?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> W8.1


Eh, here windows 7 everything broken.

Tried the software, it says to plug in wireless receiver when it's already plugged in ahahaha


----------



## Melan

Just updated second wireless G403. Everything is working fine.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoxia*
> 
> Which os?


Win 10


----------



## Synoxia

Basically you're telling me the problem is windows 7. I updated the KB they we're requiring though


----------



## Melan

Updated the third one. Same result (minus unholy amount of double click on LMB).


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Updated the third one. Same result (minus unholy amount of double click on LMB).


Do you have win7 system? Try if it's working on that one


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Download new version of LGS from their page and try updating that way.


----------



## Melan

I have all the OSes, I just don't have 4th G403.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Download new version of LGS from their page and try updating that way.


That's the way i did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I have all the OSes, I just don't have 4th G403.


Just try if wireless it's working on w7 os then


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I think I'll stick with the slogan "If it ain't broke don't fix it". Stock firmware hasn't given me any issues so I think I'll leave it like that, especially considering that it's my only mouse I have with me while I'm traveling.

Keep us posted with results though - I shall keep lurking.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I have all the OSes, I just don't have 4th G403.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I think I'll stick with the slogan "If it ain't broke don't fix it". Stock firmware hasn't given me any issues so I think I'll leave it like that, especially considering that it's my only mouse I have with me while I'm traveling.
> 
> Keep us posted with results though - I shall keep lurking.


To me, stock firmware was feeling awkward with wireless, that's why i updated.


----------



## Melan

I'll need to swap ssd's, install fresh W7, install updates. Meh, not feeling like that. Maybe later.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I'll need to swap ssd's, install fresh W7, install updates. Meh, not feeling like that. Maybe later.


Never mind bro lol, i thought you had a working 7 os already installed. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Venomus

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6gzrmx/logitech_gaming_software_89486_firmware_g403_g900/

A lot of people with issues. Also more topics up...


----------



## Synoxia

https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=960829

See? Im not the only one.

DO
NOT
UPDATE
FIRMWARE


----------



## pindle

Guess there's a reason it doesn't autorun from the software 8)


----------



## Melan

Actually it does. There's a window pop up that says "update your firmware".


----------



## Synoxia

Download an older LGS, don't use the latest one. For now, i'm returning the mouse, i've had enough of getting used to this bad shape (atleast for me) and wireless not working it's the last 8s i'm going to take.

No more logitech this year for me.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Actually it does. There's a window pop up that says "update your firmware".


Missed that mention, if that's the case big fail from Logi, I stand corrected.


----------



## Nachoooo

Got a replacement from Logitech for my G403 wired, hoped to get a 17** but got a 1644 instead, mouse wheel only makes a bit of noise when scrolling up, will see how it developes over time.


----------



## Melan

I'll laugh extra hard if it turns out the fault was "DID NOT READ INSTRUCTIONS".

Otherwise I'll just smirk, possibly giggle.


----------



## pez

I couldn't play wired on my Wireless G403 -- the connector isn't as solid as the G900 version that I had previously. I do have a wired G403, though, so if I brick it with that update later, I'll have a fall back. Been loving this thing lately.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Been loving this thing lately.


Provide a Video or it never happened







.


----------



## pez

Whoa.

I did actually manage to improve my flick aiming considerably on this mouse. I think I'm just inevitably terrible at tracking, but flicking is my staple.

With this mouse in OW, my Ana aim unscoped/scoped is somewhere around 70 and 80% respectively. With McCree I'm at 53% average with multiple 50+ elim games. There's much to be improved, but even when my aim was 'great' with the DA, I was still sitting around 50%.


----------



## AlphaTay

Logitech Gaming Software 8.94.86

you can make logitechg_discord.exe stop auto startup when LGS launch, LGS, Settings, General, Game integration, tick Show game integration customization view, LGS Main Menu, Applets (Keyboard with Phone Screen, Besides Mouse), Customize Arx - LED Applets, Discord, Stop Applet, Launch the applet when, tick Never Launch.

logitechg_discord.exe would suck around 30% CPU Usage when it launch while Discord is not alreadly Startup, even when Discord is installed but it is not alreadly Startup.

logitechg_discord.exe would still suck around 30% CPU Usage next time when it launch while you already authrorize it to Discord the 1st time.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> I did actually manage to improve my flick aiming considerably on this mouse. I think I'm just inevitably terrible at tracking, but flicking is my staple.
> 
> With this mouse in OW, my Ana aim unscoped/scoped is somewhere around 70 and 80% respectively. With McCree I'm at 53% average with multiple 50+ elim games. There's much to be improved, but even when my aim was 'great' with the DA, I was still sitting around 50%.


Maybe they forgot to tell you but tracking is just a bunch of microflicks


----------



## Venomus

Is there any certain way I could backup firmware that I have from April just in case I need it. New firmware bricks G403 wireless.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Maybe they forgot to tell you but tracking is just a bunch of microflicks


Yeah, maybe I should treat it as such and try to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

At home with win 10 I had no problems and mouse firmware updated fine
At work where I have win 7 the firmware bricked the wireless adapter..


----------



## NilVein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Me "Updates the mouse without any issue. Everything works without a problem."
> 
> Everyone else "Updates the mouse. Everything catches fire."
> 
> Sucks to be everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You can also try this https://download01.logi.com/web/ftp/pub/techsupport/mouse/ConnectUtility_2.20.28_Logitech.exe
> Should restore the connectivity in theory.


My G403 wireless connection stopped after the firmware update too but this fixed it. This pairing software worked for me. I'm on Windows 10.

Thank you Melan.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

It did not help me, this utility does not even recognize my receiver at all, totally bricked.


----------



## NilVein

It could be windows not recognizing the receiver. try plugging it in different USB ports, that forced windows to re-setup my receiver. or maybe manually removing it in install/update the driver in Device Manager.

I'm not really sure but I believe its more of a soft brick rather than a hard brick. What do I know though









Oh and I uninstalled Logitech Gaming Software after setting up my on-board profile cause the latest software is a mess.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Too bad I need to keep LGS for my keyboard to have different than damn blue backlight. (G410)

And I have tried everything, this receiver is recognized as USB Input Device and that's it, no logitech software recognizes it now


----------



## Stuttergame

Is there a way to have different speed at x/y axis? I dont seem to find it in the logitech software?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> Is there a way to have different speed at x/y axis? I dont seem to find it in the logitech software?


That might be a feature with this: http://mouseaccel.blogspot.com.au/2015/12/new-method-for-mouse-acceleration.html


----------



## Melan

You can edit LGS config files to make different speed on x/y axis. I don't remember which file tho.


----------



## Avalar

Fourth and final G403 Wireless came in today, and still with the same button problem. I'd update the firmware if I thought it would fix the problem, but I want a usable wireless mouse, and I'm not returning it again. Ugh.

Has anyone on Win7 updated the firmware for their G403 Wireless without any issues?


----------



## Nawafwabs

i update my g403 without any problems


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> i update my g403 without any problems


Which OS? Did your G403 have any problems beforehand, and what firmware version did you have before you installed the new one?


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Which OS? Did your G403 have any problems beforehand, and what firmware version did you have before you installed the new one?


windows 10 pro 1703 15063.332

old firmware: 3.1.7

Did your G403 have any problems beforehand?

I don't have

how I update?

I connect both cable and receiver USB to motherboard to start update

after that restart my PC and everything work fine


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> I did actually manage to improve my flick aiming considerably on this mouse. I think I'm just inevitably terrible at tracking, but flicking is my staple.
> 
> With this mouse in OW, my Ana aim unscoped/scoped is somewhere around 70 and 80% respectively. With McCree I'm at 53% average with multiple 50+ elim games. There's much to be improved, but even when my aim was 'great' with the DA, I was still sitting around 50%.


Next time you game take note if you wrist is resting on the mousepad, if it is that's why you have trouble tracking. When you need to track something try to keep your arm elevated, you restrict movement to your wrist when you keep it on the pad. Learn to adjust to both mid game. Tracking is the hardest thing to develop and work on. You'll notice top players can track fast characters.. that's developed over hundreds of hours

Everyone is different though, elevation may not work for you


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Fourth and final G403 Wireless came in today, and still with the same button problem. I'd update the firmware if I thought it would fix the problem, but I want a usable wireless mouse, and I'm not returning it again. Ugh.
> 
> Has anyone on Win7 updated the firmware for their G403 Wireless without any issues?


Windows 7 here. I had the same update experience as H4wk. Old firmware was 3.1.7, updated to 3.3.11 and the mouse only works in wired mode now. The Logitech Connection Utility does not even recognize the wireless receiver.

A couple additional notes. Besides optimize clock tuning parameter, the changelog in the updater also mentioned that the new firmware fixes unresponsive macros, which sounds like the button problem you've been having. Also, it said the update failed after it finished running, but LGS Settings shows the new firmware and startup RGB effect works now, so that was just a typo.


----------



## NilVein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> At home with win 10 I had no problems and mouse firmware updated fine
> At work where I have win 7 the firmware bricked the wireless adapter..


I just had a thought, this might be a long shot but try to pair the receiver and mouse using any windows 10 device you can get your hands on and then try using it on your windows 7. It might work?

Edit: Using this I mean https://download01.logi.com/web/ftp/pub/techsupport/mouse/ConnectUtility_2.20.28_Logitech.exe


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> windows 10 pro 1703 15063.332
> 
> old firmware: 3.1.7
> 
> Did your G403 have any problems beforehand?
> 
> I don't have
> 
> how I update?
> 
> I connect both cable and receiver USB to motherboard to start update
> 
> after that restart my PC and everything work fine


Yeah, yours probably went over smoothly because you're on Windows 10. Idk why that makes a difference, though.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Windows 7 here. I had the same update experience as H4wk. Old firmware was 3.1.7, updated to 3.3.11 and the mouse only works in wired mode now. The Logitech Connection Utility does not even recognize the wireless receiver.
> 
> A couple additional notes. Besides optimize clock tuning parameter, the changelog in the updater also mentioned that the new firmware fixes unresponsive macros, which sounds like the button problem you've been having. Also, it said the update failed after it finished running, but LGS Settings shows the new firmware and startup RGB effect works now, so that was just a typo.


Bummer, man. :/

I have version 3.2.10, where you had 3.1.7. I'm thinking that the latest firmware only bricks your mouse if you never had the unresponsive macro problem to begin with, but I may be wrong. I think the problem was caused by update 3.2.10? I still don't wanna risk updating until I see that a few people in the same situation as me can do so successfully, though.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Bummer, man. :/
> 
> I have version 3.2.10, where you had 3.1.7. I'm thinking that the latest firmware only bricks your mouse if you never had the unresponsive macro problem to begin with, but I may be wrong. I think the problem was caused by update 3.2.10? I still don't wanna risk updating until I see that a few people in the same situation as me can do so successfully, though.


I have another G403 on 3.2.10 that I could try with, but what's the point as it'll brick it too in all likelihood. It's definitely a Windows 7 problem.


----------



## Vipu

So final note, dont try to update firmware unless you really need to.


----------



## abso

Hi guy, I have a question for the Software coming with the G403. I tried to make a makro for zoomtoggle so I dont have to hold down the button the whole time while zooming. The problem i have now is, the software wont let me assign the makro to the right mousebutton. It only lets me assign it to sidebuttons or dpi button. Is there any way to get it assiged to rightclick?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Hi guy, I have a question for the Software coming with the G403. I tried to make a makro for zoomtoggle so I dont have to hold down the button the whole time while zooming. The problem i have now is, the software wont let me assign the makro to the right mousebutton. It only lets me assign it to sidebuttons or dpi button. Is there any way to get it assiged to rightclick?


You need to have a default left and right click button before you can do anything with the main buttons on the mouse.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> You need to have a default left and right click button before you can do anything with the main buttons on the mouse.


Does that really work for you?
I assign mouse5 for right click, but still can't change mouse2 to anything other.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Does that really work for you?
> I assign mouse5 for right click, but still can't change mouse2 to anything other.


Just tried it. You're right lol, you can't. I knew that you _have_ to have a left and right click, but I didn't know you couldn't assign commands to the main mouse buttons. That's kinda lame.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Just tried it. You're right lol, you can't. I knew that you _have_ to have a left and right click, but I didn't know you couldn't assign commands to the main mouse buttons. That's kinda lame.


That's very lame indeed.
Once i would need such feature, and then it doesn't work.


----------



## abso

According to this guide it should work to assign macros to every mousebutton. I followed all the instructions but for some reason I just cant assign anything to Mouse1 or Mouse 2.


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> According to this guide it should work to assign macros to every mousebutton. I followed all the instructions but for some reason I just cant assign anything to Mouse1 or Mouse 2.


From @wassup in the gpro thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wassup*
> you sir are a life saver, it was a .xml file in case someone else were wondering and changing from true to false a parameter it solves the problem.
> assignment force_swap="LeftRightMouse" swap="Button1" context_id="Button2" locked="true"> to
> assignment force_swap="LeftRightMouse" swap="Button1" context_id="Button2" locked="false">
> 
> and the file is located in \Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Resources\C085\Manifest
> for the g pro.


----------



## softskiller

Logitech has re-released the Gaming Software - now: 8.94.92.

You might try it out. Changelog same as last release.


----------



## Melan

Looks like they still didn't fix logitechg_discord hogging the CPU.

Edit: Looks like the process killed it self after few mins.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> From @wassup in the gpro thread


Thanks this works, just had to get the device_manifest file for the G403


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> Logitech has re-released the Gaming Software - now: 8.94.92.
> 
> You might try it out. Changelog same as last release.


My receiver is still bricked and undetectable after running FW update with this new version.


----------



## Curseair

Mouse has just developed the wheel rattle great, it's actually infuriating, it's like having a small ball inside the mouse hitting the sides each time you move it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Next time you game take note if you wrist is resting on the mousepad, if it is that's why you have trouble tracking. When you need to track something try to keep your arm elevated, you restrict movement to your wrist when you keep it on the pad. Learn to adjust to both mid game. Tracking is the hardest thing to develop and work on. You'll notice top players can track fast characters.. that's developed over hundreds of hours
> 
> Everyone is different though, elevation may not work for you


With
Oh I know I most definitely do lol. I used to sit much lower and finally addressed it, but I'll have to see if I can comfortably and ergonomically sit that much higher and play.


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Mouse has just developed the wheel rattle great, it's actually infuriating, it's like having a small ball inside the mouse hitting the sides each time you move it.


You can easily fix that by taping, or removing the piece of plastic entirely, it doesn't do anything other that keep the wheel's backlighting from bleeding around the wheel (I believe this is the source of most rattles, not the wheel itself which has very little play).

I taped mine as a preventive measure when I tore the mouse down for no particular reason, just be sure to have replacement feet on hand, I went two weeks bare plastic on a filthy Qck heavy before my corepad feet arrived (at least you get 2 pairs of feet in a set)


----------



## Chuck89

Just received this mouse a short while ago and i'm basically very happy with it.

There's however some minor thing i recognized over the past few days - sometimes the middle mouse click triggers more than once. It happens very often when i don't let go of the button immediately after clicking it. So, when i release the pressure on the button a tad more slowly than usual the mouse may register multiple clicks from the mouse wheel.

Is this "normal" behavior?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck89*
> 
> Just received this mouse a short while ago and i'm basically very happy with it.
> 
> There's however some minor thing i recognized over the past few days - sometimes the middle mouse click triggers more than once. It happens very often when i don't let go of the button immediately after clicking it. So, when i release the pressure on the button a tad more slowly than usual the mouse may register multiple clicks from the mouse wheel.
> 
> Is this "normal" behavior?


None of mine did that. :/


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Sounds like a lemon to me.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> You can easily fix that by taping, or removing the piece of plastic entirely, it doesn't do anything other that keep the wheel's backlighting from bleeding around the wheel (I believe this is the source of most rattles, not the wheel itself which has very little play).
> 
> I taped mine as a preventive measure when I tore the mouse down for no particular reason, just be sure to have replacement feet on hand, I went two weeks bare plastic on a filthy Qck heavy before my corepad feet arrived (at least you get 2 pairs of feet in a set)


I have opened the mouse before to install the CEESA cable and I have got hotline games mice feet on it, I'll need to open the mouse up again then.


----------



## aarontham

Has anyone found a fix yet? I got my G403 2 days ago, mistake was to update firmware right out of the box.

Bought this mice for work and its a pain not being able to use it wirelessly.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aarontham*
> 
> Has anyone found a fix yet? I got my G403 2 days ago, mistake was to update firmware right out of the box.
> 
> Bought this mice for work and its a pain not being able to use it wirelessly.


Return/exchange at the place you bought it from, or contact Logitech support to send you a replacement receiver.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> ...or contact Logitech support to send you a replacement receiver.


Do this via phone, because when I opened just case it was there for over 7 days unanswered, I had to call them and then they decided to send me a replacement.


----------



## octiceps

Yup, phone is always the best way to contact Logitech support.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Return/exchange at the place you bought it from, or contact Logitech support to send you a replacement receiver.


How would a replacement receiver fix the firmware problem? I'm confused...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Because the firmware update updates firmware also on receiver, and it gets bricked when windows (7) tries to install new driver for it during the update and therefore it breaks the connection mid-firmware update.
Think of it as if you turn off your PC during bios update..

The receiver is broken, not your mouse.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> How would a replacement receiver fix the firmware problem? I'm confused...


I think it's the bricked receiver that's the problem since wireless is fine for W10 users after the FW update, and the receiver only gets bricked if you update inside W7. But we'll see when my new receiver arrives.


----------



## Avalar

So the firmware update does absolutely nothing useful in Win 7.

w0w.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> So the firmware update does absolutely nothing useful in Win 7.
> 
> w0w.


Pretty much, unless you only use your mouse in wired mode at least macros are fixed and optimized clock tuning.


----------



## softskiller

And again another update, now Logitech Gaming Software 8.94.100.


----------



## octiceps

No changes that I could tell.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> You can easily fix that by taping, or removing the piece of plastic entirely, it doesn't do anything other that keep the wheel's backlighting from bleeding around the wheel (I believe this is the source of most rattles, not the wheel itself which has very little play).
> 
> I taped mine as a preventive measure when I tore the mouse down for no particular reason, just be sure to have replacement feet on hand, I went two weeks bare plastic on a filthy Qck heavy before my corepad feet arrived (at least you get 2 pairs of feet in a set)


Fixed it, Used someones guide used tape etc left the plastic in.


----------



## Melan

Yet again new LGS version 8.94.104.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yet again new LGS version 8.94.104.


There a new firmware update for the G403 yet? One that works, I mean.


----------



## Melan

One that works was released weeks ago.


----------



## octiceps

Really? What a tool.


----------



## Melan

I've successfully updated 3 G403s. So yes, update works. Unless you "optimized" something.


----------



## octiceps

Get back to me when you've done it on Windows 7.


----------



## Melan

Once I get fourth G403 and time to install W7, I will. Also weren't you supposed to be blocking me? Or all that was just talk?


----------



## octiceps

I still get email notification of your responses in subscribed threads despite blocking you, so blame the forum software.


----------



## Melan

You must like that spam then.


----------



## octiceps

Yes, almost as much as I like getting my teeth cleaned.


----------



## Avalar

Uuuhh, where's all this hostility coming from lol?

I just wanted to know if I could safely update my G403 on Win 7 now... :/


----------



## octiceps

Still can't safely update on Windows 7. As of latest LGS, G403 FW hasn't been updated since the 15th and there's still people posting on Reddit in the last few days about bricked receivers.

I think Logitech has their head so far up their ass they're still unaware of their ***up. And I'm still waiting weeks on Support to update my case about the replacement receiver.


----------



## Melan

I wonder if all W7 users plugged their receiver into frontal USB3 on their PC instead of back USB2 port.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I wonder if all W7 users plugged their receiver into frontal USB3 on their PC instead of back USB2 port.


I remember from a while ago my front USBs feeling genuinely less responsive with my mouse and keyboard, and I haven't used them since. Unplugged those cables from the motherboard long ago.


----------



## Melan

Well, back USB3 port (or just USB3 on W7) might be a problem. But idk, need stuff to try. A generous donation of 5 G403s might push me to get that W7 SSD out of the bin.

Edit: It seems logitech removed G403 firmware from FWUpdate folder in version 104.


----------



## octiceps

Why should it make a difference which port was used? Anyway, both receiver and cable plugged into back USB 2.0 ports during update, still bricked.

Still have G403 FW update in installation directory on LGS 8.94.104.


----------



## Melan

There's a thing I want you, unfortunate souls, to try. Take your bricked G403 and it's receiver and plug it in. Download this thing and launch it. Then click "Advanced" > "Save system report". Open the file, remove the serial number from receiver and mouse part and post it here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Re-Connect Software Version : 2.20.28
Dj Api Version : 2, 60, 128

Receiver
Name : wireless receiver
ModelId : 0x46dc539
Serial Number : LOLNOPE
Handle : 0xff000001
Wireless Status : 0x3
Firmware version : 039.003.00035
Bootloader version : BL.001.008
Dfu Status : 0x1
Is Dfu Cancellable : Yes
Max Device Capacity : 6

    Mouse
    Name : G403
    ModelId : 0x3405d
    Serial Number : LOLNOPE
    Handle : 0x1000002
    Wireless Status : 0x0
    Firmware version : 003.003.00011
    Bootloader version : BL.2800.006
    Dfu Status : 0x0
    Is Dfu Cancellable : No
    Battery Status : 0x0
    Parent Handle : 0xff000001

[02:16:50:0244]: ----------[06-28-2017]------------------------- Unifying API ------------------------------------

[02:16:50:0244]: <4160>Unifying Loaded DLL: 2.60.128

[02:16:50:0755]: <4636>HID++ contention false positive error detected (Idx:0xFF. Threshold:1.0 ms).

[02:16:50:0768]: <1628>NO key available/readable with the needed DFU Binary path [Error 2]

[02:16:50:0769]: <4280>ERROR: FindFirstChangeNotification function failed

[02:16:59:0403]: <2032>HID++ contention false positive error detected (Idx:0xFF. Threshold:0.9 ms).

Log content displays the 100% of the available one.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I wonder if all W7 users plugged their receiver into frontal USB3 on their PC instead of back USB2 port.


Very doubtful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> A generous donation of 5 G403s might push me to get that W7 SSD out of the bin.


You don't have multiple os ssd's/drives that you can boot into for redundancy purposes? Wat.


----------



## Melan

Last time I plugged that W7 SSD was when I needed to check GiTS: First assault with GPUview for some reason (something something windowed mode, something something DWM).
That was a year ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> You don't have multiple os ssd's/drives that you can boot into for redundancy purposes? Wat.


I have a single USB drive with 20'ish installation images. Am I cool yet?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I have a single USB drive with 20'ish installation images. Am I cool yet?


Wait we're the cool kids? I didn't know that. *brofist*

As far as installation images go, I have hundreds...no thousands of installation images.

I like to call my home installation image manor.


----------



## octiceps

Like I mentioned, if your receiver is bricked in W7 the Connection Utility doesn't recognize the receiver at all.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Re-Connect Software Version : 2.20.28
Dj Api Version : 2, 60, 128

[16:41:35:0534]: ----------[06-17-2017]------------------------- Unifying API ------------------------------------

[16:41:35:0534]: <0944>Unifying Loaded DLL: 2.10.13

[16:41:35:0542]: <3996>NO key available/readable with the needed DFU Binary path [Error 2]

[16:41:35:0542]: <3764>ERROR: FindFirstChangeNotification function failed

[16:41:53:0763]: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[16:51:45:0946]: ----------[06-17-2017]------------------------- Unifying API ------------------------------------

[16:51:45:0946]: <1420>Unifying Loaded DLL: 2.60.128

[16:51:45:0977]: <1496>NO key available/readable with the needed DFU Binary path [Error 2]

[16:51:45:0993]: <3716>ERROR: FindFirstChangeNotification function failed

[16:53:10:0452]: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[15:08:30:0449]: ----------[06-19-2017]------------------------- Unifying API ------------------------------------

[15:08:30:0449]: <3792>Unifying Loaded DLL: 2.60.128

[15:08:30:0465]: <2908>NO key available/readable with the needed DFU Binary path [Error 2]

[15:08:30:0465]: <2624>ERROR: FindFirstChangeNotification function failed

[15:09:22:0805]: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[11:09:24:0264]: ----------[06-23-2017]------------------------- Unifying API ------------------------------------

[11:09:24:0264]: <3008>Unifying Loaded DLL: 2.60.128

[11:09:24:0264]: <3644>NO key available/readable with the needed DFU Binary path [Error 2]

[11:09:24:0264]: <3220>ERROR: FindFirstChangeNotification function failed

[11:09:55:0680]: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[17:41:54:0769]: ----------[06-27-2017]------------------------- Unifying API ------------------------------------

[17:41:54:0769]: <2780>Unifying Loaded DLL: 2.60.128

[17:41:54:0769]: <2324>NO key available/readable with the needed DFU Binary path [Error 2]

[17:41:54:0769]: <0752>ERROR: FindFirstChangeNotification function failed

Log content displays the 100% of the available one.


----------



## Avalar

I wonder what caused Logitech to totally flop on this mouse...


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I just like the timing of it. It couldn't have happened at a better time.


----------



## octiceps

*#PlannedObsolescence*


----------



## aarontham

Well got my G403 replaced. To avoid getting bricked again means I cant update firmware, not updating firmware means I cant customise my buttons. Will they ever fix this?









Not to mention the new replacement has a bad scroll wheel


----------



## octiceps

You need to install LGS 8.92.67, which was the last version to not have the wireless bricking firmware, and not update from it.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> You need to install LGS 8.92.67, which was the last version to not have the wireless bricking firmware, and not update from it.


If he already has the firmware version with the faulty side buttons (like me), how does installing a different version of the _software_ help? Am I missing something?


----------



## aarontham

Faulty side buttons? Mine just came out of the box not sure if there's any faulty side buttons.

I can't customise my buttons because I installed the latest LGS and without updating the firmware that goes with it, customising is disabled.

p/s: thanks octiceps for the tips, hope my mouse works well with LGS 8.92.67


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aarontham*
> 
> Faulty side buttons? Mine just came out of the box not sure if there's any faulty side buttons.
> 
> I can't customise my buttons because I installed the latest LGS and without updating the firmware that goes with it, customising is disabled.
> 
> p/s: thanks octiceps for the tips, hope my mouse works well with LGS 8.92.67


Oh lol. Nah, I was talking about firmware update 3.2.10 that introduced the button issue. The latest firmware update was supposed to fix the problem, but instead, it's bricking Win 7 users' wireless receivers.

*@octiceps* But is that really how the firmware updates work? They aren't universal? You can only get certain firmware updates with specific versions of LGS?


----------



## meccs

Wait, how do you apply a Firmware update to the mouse? Or does it get done automatically when you install a new LGS?


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> If he already has the firmware version with the faulty side buttons (like me), how does installing a different version of the _software_ help? Am I missing something?


Because LGS 8.92.67 doesn't have a G403Update.exe in the FWUpdate folder at all, so if you clean install this version and never update from it, LGS will never prompt you to update firmware even if you do a manual check since the file doesn't exist locally.

And yes, specific firmware versions are bundled with specific versions of LGS. 3.3.11 (the bricking firmware) is the first G403 wireless firmware to be included inside LGS.


----------



## Venomus

So anyone compiled a list of "how to fix" it on w7? Clearly logitech doesn't seem to care


----------



## aarontham

Is it confirmed that windows 8 / 10 does not have this problem?


----------



## Avalar




----------



## kevin-L

So, the g403/g900 have been out for a while now. Has there been any good third party testing on the latency and performance of the wireless versions vs the wired ones? Any noticeable different from anyone who has both? I'm thinking of picking up the wireless g403 tomorrow since it's on sale for $50 at best buy. Also, the g403 has been out for so long that I'd imagine they got the QC issues under control? Or will I end up with a super loose scroll wheel if I were to buy a new wireless g403 tomorrow?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> I wonder what caused Logitech to totally flop on this mouse...


It's very nearly a perfect mouse except that the sensor angle goes against the grain (messing up peoples' muscle memory), and the lens is not glued/clamped to the shell, meaning sometimes it's loose out of the box, or it GETS loose over time (like mine)!! I wish they'd have put $10 worth of more care into the design of the mouse. It would have made it legendary, and the price would have been fair....


----------



## ncck

This reminds me of the time Samsung magician told me to update my SSD firmware and corrupted my windows install. Good times. They left that firmware up for over a week. Best part was they never acknowledged it past support tickets and ruined hundreds of users installs. I never installed magician again


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> So, the g403/g900 have been out for a while now. Has there been any good third party testing on the latency and performance of the wireless versions vs the wired ones? Any noticeable different from anyone who has both? I'm thinking of picking up the wireless g403 tomorrow since it's on sale for $50 at best buy. Also, the g403 has been out for so long that I'd imagine they got the QC issues under control? Or will I end up with a super loose scroll wheel if I were to buy a new wireless g403 tomorrow?


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I read somewhere that Logitech's latest wired mice are measurably more responsive by ~1ms than their wireless ones. What's important is that their wireless is faster than everyone else's wireless, and even wired mice. They beat Razer's wired mice by what I'd call a noticeable difference.

And unfortunately no, The G403 wireless has plenty of QC issues still. Old and new, hardware and firmware-related. I'd say $50 is a pretty good deal on it, _IF_ you don't need to use keystrokes or multikey macros ever. One of the more recent firmware updates broke their functionality in wireless mode, which is the only mode worth using with a _wireless_ mouse. The firmware update after that one, the latest one meant to fix the problem, will brick your wireless receiver if you install it while on Windows 7, and you would need another receiver to be able to use your G403 wirelessly again.

This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I read somewhere that Logitech's latest wired mice are measurably more responsive by ~1ms than their wireless ones. What's important is that their wireless is faster than everyone else's wireless, and even wired mice. They beat Razer's wired mice by what I'd call a noticeable difference.
> 
> And unfortunately no, The G403 wireless has plenty of QC issues still. Old and new, hardware and firmware-related. I'd say $50 is a pretty good deal on it, _IF_ you don't need to use keystrokes or multikey macros ever. One of the more recent firmware updates broke their functionality in wireless mode, which is the only mode worth using with a _wireless_ mouse. The firmware update after that one, the latest one meant to fix the problem, will brick your wireless receiver if you install it while on Windows 7, and you would need another receiver to be able to use your G403 wirelessly again.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:


That's pretty disappointing... I love the idea of a wireless gaming mouse that's only 1ms slower than the same thing wired, but I'm not sure it's worth it... I guess I can always return the mouse to best buy if it ends up being a bust.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> That's pretty disappointing... I love the idea of a wireless gaming mouse that's only 1ms slower than the same thing wired, but I'm not sure it's worth it... I guess I can always return the mouse to best buy if it ends up being a bust.


Just get a G900. Only $25 more and saves you a lot of headache compared to the G403 wireless and all its BS.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Just get a G900. Only $25 more and saves you a lot of headache compared to the G403 wireless and all its BS.


I'm not a fan of the shape of the G900. My current wired g403 is nearly perfect, I just thought it'd be cool to not deal with a wire. If the wireless g403 doesn't work out for me I'll probably end up just installing a paracord cable on my wired one and being content with it.


----------



## octiceps

Heh, it's opposite for me and my 18.5x10 cm hands. G403's hump and wide front are less comfortable than the G900.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I'll probably end up just installing a paracord cable on my wired one and being content with it.


I borrowed a paracord from a friend to try it on my MX500. Feels identical to wireless G403 for me.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I borrowed a paracord from a friend to try it on my MX500. Feels identical to wireless G403 for me.


Honestly now that I really think about it a paracord cable would be a better purchase for me than a wireless mouse. Where do you guys recommend getting one?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Doesn't everyone just say ceesa


----------



## pez

Yeah, if the added weight of the wireless one is going to be too much for you, a paracord (Ceesa cable) is your next best bet.


----------



## Avalar

Oi mates, so I just remembered that I have two wireless receivers for my G403. I asked for a replacement from Logitech a little while ago to troubleshoot that whole macro problem. I've got both Win 7 and Win 10. I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to increase my odds of the firmware update actually working...?


----------



## octiceps

Yeah, do it on Windows 10. Even if you brick the receiver (pretty certain you won't though), you can still use Connection Utility to reconnect it. Not the case if you bricked it on Windows 7 like I did.


----------



## Bucake

is that still not fixed? such a blunder..


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

This is logitechs packaging for small receiver


----------



## BraXzy

Hey guys, I just recently picked this up from Amazon after finally needing to upgrade from my old Razer Deathadder 3.5G. I'm really happy with it for the most part but unfortunately I've got the annoying as hell 



.

It happens on both buttons on almost every click. I'm super disappointed and debating whether to get a replacement and hope that'll be better or switch to something like the Deathadder Elite? I can't imagine so many people / reviews have this as their #1 mouse if this is a common issue. Did I just have a bad batch?


----------



## cdcd

This happens on every copy, it's inherent to the build. I still notice it sometimes, but it doesn't happen frequently enough to be called annoying.


----------



## BraXzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> This happens on every copy, it's inherent to the build. I still notice it sometimes, but it doesn't happen frequently enough to be called annoying.


I feared that'd be the case. I'm guessing it's more prominent on some. I played a single game of PUBG and I could consistently hear it over my headphones :/

Now I'm torn on what to do.


----------



## thuNDa

It depends on how you activate the sidebuttons.
I just roll my thumb a bit up to activate them, and i have no issues with annoying sounds.
I find the positioning of the sidebuttons to be optimal for this usage.


----------



## BraXzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> It depends on how you activate the sidebuttons.
> I just roll my thumb a bit up to activate them, and i have no issues with annoying sounds.
> I find the positioning of the sidebuttons to be optimal for this usage.


I'll give it some more usage tonight and break it in I guess, see if I can comfortably avoid doing whatever causes the sound. Then maybe try a replacement.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I think you gotta wear the buttons in a tad bit or just get used to the mouse. The tactile click doesn't change much but I used to constantly have that springy sound with the side buttons. After a couple days it went away. Whether that was the mouse or me, I dunno.

For those who got a replacement wireless receiver, how does it work? Is there a binding sequence or is it preprogrammed or something? I never tried using both of my wireless G403s at the same time so I'm a bit curious.


----------



## Avalar

Well bummer. Plugged my mouse in on Windows 10 with the latest version of LGS, and there isn't even a FW update available for it.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> For those who got a replacement wireless receiver, how does it work? Is there a binding sequence or is it preprogrammed or something? I never tried using both of my wireless G403s at the same time so I'm a bit curious.


You download the connection utility and pair it with your mouse.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Well bummer. Plugged my mouse in on Windows 10 with the latest version of LGS, and there isn't even a FW update available for it.


Check \LGS\FWUpdate\G403\G403Update.exe


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Check \LGS\FWUpdate\G403\G403Update.exe


Yeah, nothing there.


----------



## Melan

Download older LGS then. Although the fact that FWUpdate isn't present in new version might mean logitech doesn't want you to update.


----------



## octiceps

I'm on 8.94.104 and still have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yeah, nothing there.


8.94.86, .92, and .100 should have it if it was removed in the latest LGS. The firmware in .92/.100 has a newer date than the one in .86 FWIW (same version no. though).


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> I'm on 8.94.104 and still have it.
> 8.94.86, .92, and .100 should have it if it was removed in the latest LGS. The firmware in .92/.100 has a newer date than the one in .86 FWIW (same version no. though).


I'm on LGS 8.94.100 and G403 FW update 3.2.10. Gonna go to their site and download the latest LGS and check again. I think I'm gonna update the firmware (if I can) on Windows 10 and see if it still _works_ on Windows 7. Perhaps it's just _performing_ the update on Win 7 is what's breaking the receiver.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Download older LGS then. Although the fact that FWUpdate isn't present in new version might mean logitech doesn't want you to update.


Probably. At least that's something, right?


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Perhaps it's just _performing_ the update on Win 7 is what's breaking the receiver.


I thought it was apparent this was the issue this entire time?

Anyway, if even .100 removed the firmware, that means only .92 and .86 have it.

What's strange is that I updated from 8.94.86 to .92 to .100 to .104, and I still have the firmware in my installation directory. It was never removed for me.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> I thought it was apparent this was the issue this entire time?
> 
> Anyway, if even .100 removed the firmware, that means only .92 and .86 have it.
> 
> What's strange is that I updated from 8.94.86 to .92 to .100 to .104, and I still have the firmware in my installation directory. It was never removed for me.


Oh idk. So far, all I've heard from the people on Windows 7 that did the fw update is that it doesn't work.

In my case, I don't think I ever even had a G403 folder. Idk if a previous version of LGS added the folder and one of the newer ones removed it, or if it was ever there to begin with. I forgot what version of LGS I was using before 8.94.104. LGS was way outdated on my Windows 10 partition cuz I hadn't used it since February, but I updated it along with everything else.


----------



## octiceps

The issue is that the process of updating the firmware on Windows 7 bricks the receiver. The mouse is updated to 3.3.11 successfully, but wireless no longer works.

Sounds like you need to do a clean install (uninstall current LGS, install old LGS) of either 8.94.86 or .92 in order to have it.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> The issue is that the process of updating the firmware on Windows 7 bricks the receiver. The mouse is updated to 3.3.11 successfully, but wireless no longer works.
> 
> Sounds like you need to do a clean install (uninstall current LGS, install old LGS) of either 8.94.86 or .92 in order to have it.


I wonder if it's even worth it though lol. I mean, I have two receivers, so no harm done, but it sounds like Logitech removed it for a reason.


----------



## Avalar

8.94.86 and 8.94.92 aren't even on the site anymore. Hmmmm


----------



## octiceps

You can still get it elsewhere: https://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=53768&v_langue=en


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> You can still get it elsewhere: https://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=53768&v_langue=en


Oh cool. Lemme try again.


----------



## Avalar

Installed, restarted, here's what I got when I opened it up:



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Avalar

K, so update successful. Gonna see if the same receiver will work on Win 7.


----------



## Avalar

Alright guys, so I think this confirms it. If you want your G403 _100% working_ on the latest firmware, find LGS update 8.94.92 (if you're not already on that update) and do a clean install of it. Plug in your G403 and follow the instructions to install the latest firmware *on Windows 10 ONLY.* When it's done, both your mouse and your wireless receiver will work for Windows 10 AND Windows 7, with and without LGS installed.

Thanks @octiceps for the DL link.







I think I'll make another thread for this for anyone else that's having problems.


----------



## Melan

You can just use logitech ftp server to download whatever LGS version you want. It's open for everyone. Gaming directory contains LGS 32/64bit both world and japanese (logicool) releases.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Alright guys, so I think this confirms it. If you want your G403 _100% working_ on the latest firmware, find LGS update 8.94.92 (if you're not already on that update) and do a clean install of it. Plug in your G403 and follow the instructions to install the latest firmware *on Windows 10 ONLY.* When it's done, both your mouse and your wireless receiver will work for Windows 10 AND Windows 7, with and without LGS installed.
> 
> Thanks @octiceps for the DL link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll make another thread for this for anyone else that's having problems.


Just curious, did your onboard customizations reset to factory defaults after the firmware update? Because my G403 did, G900 didn't though.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Just curious, did your onboard customizations reset to factory defaults after the firmware update? Because my G403 did, G900 didn't though.


Naw, nothing changed on mine.


----------



## kackbratze

Hey,

g403 is on sale @ amazon prime day today and I'm considering buying it (for the third time, last two had mouse wheel rattle..)

Are there still the same problems as 3-6 months ago or should I be good with a newer batch?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ncck

G403 does not have a prime day sale. The wireless version is discounted by a 3rd party seller

(In united States)


----------



## v0rtex-SI

It does in Germany https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-kabelgebundene-Gaming-Maus-kabelloser-4-GHz-Verbindung/dp/B01KV61240/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1499790210&sr=8-2&keywords=g403&th=1


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> g403 is on sale @ amazon prime day today and I'm considering buying it (for the third time, last two had mouse wheel rattle..)
> 
> Are there still the same problems as 3-6 months ago or should I be good with a newer batch?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Got a new batch g403

Rattle is fixed
Cable doesn't feel stiff, it's braided but doesn't feel like it has insane drag or kink
m1/m2 feel fairly symmetric
Side buttons feel fine

Issues:
My middle mouse skate wasn't applied properly, it was sticking outward and heavily shifted
Mouse skates are still pretty awful - probably the worst mouse skates on the market? Not sure if it's the material used plus the middle layer kind of peels off the skate itself when you remove them making the adhesive questionable. So overall with the QC fixes it's a solid product- The middle mouse skate being off was just unlucky for me probably only but the skates being bad is universal. They're not unusable bad.. well they kind of are depending on the mouse pad you're using but yeah by far worst mouse skates I've ever felt on any mouse


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Got a new batch g403
> 
> Rattle is fixed
> Cable doesn't feel stiff, it's braided but doesn't feel like it has insane drag or kink
> m1/m2 feel fairly symmetric
> Side buttons feel fine
> 
> Issues:
> My middle mouse skate wasn't applied properly, it was sticking outward and heavily shifted
> Mouse skates are still pretty awful - probably the worst mouse skates on the market? Not sure if it's the material used plus the middle layer kind of peels off the skate itself when you remove them making the adhesive questionable. So overall with the QC fixes it's a solid product- The middle mouse skate being off was just unlucky for me probably only but the skates being bad is universal. They're not unusable bad.. well they kind of are depending on the mouse pad you're using but yeah by far worst mouse skates I've ever felt on any mouse


If corepad skatez for the g403 were easier to find this wouldn't be so much of an issue. I'd like to install a paracord or maybe get a wireless g403, but I have to be conservative with my single extra set of skatez, and I can't possibly go back to stock or hotlines.


----------



## Melan

They aren't hard to find.
https://www.corepad.de/en/logitech-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-87-Mouse-Feet-Logitech-G402-Hyperion-Fury-162.html


----------



## ncck

I haven't found the need to replace this braided cable. I'm not feeling resistance or drag with it. However I can assume that means the rubber cable beneath it is even better

Besides the skates this improved batch is really good.


----------



## Robygr

Hi guys, sorry for my english!

i have a problem with g403

i have corsair m800 polaris hard mousepad..

and with razer Deathadder i have no problem.

but today arrive g403 and there is a lot of friction when i move the mouse on mousepad.. is normal?

the skaters maybe are not very good?

i can return mouse on amazon..


----------



## BornSinner

So just to be sure... G403 wireless owners can't still use the the mouse?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I've been using it as my only mouse while traveling abroad for over a month now and it's been good enough for me...?

I have a wired at home which is my daily driver as well.


----------



## TristanL

still 46€ at amazon.de









https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-kabelgebundene-optische-Gaming-Maus-Millionen/dp/B01KV612NQ


----------



## octiceps

New LGS version 8.94.108 and firmware updates are up on the G403 download page. Looks like they re-released the firmware version that was bricking receivers on Windows 7, hopefully with that corrected.

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wireless-gaming-mouse/downloads


----------



## octiceps

I can confirm that the 3.3.11 firmware for G403 wireless (that was released yesterday) updates successfully on Windows 7 now. It also unbricks your receiver if it was bricked on a prior release of this firmware version. Took a month but Logitech finally rectified it.


----------



## Bucake

too late, nuke already launched


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> too late, nuke already launched


?

---

How do I recognize if G403 is from a newer batch or not?
What are the main issues of G403 quality wise, how often do they appear?
Why are the skates bad?


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ?
> 
> ---
> 
> How do I recognize if G403 is from a newer batch or not?
> What are the main issues of G403 quality wise, how often do they appear?
> Why are the skates bad?


The Serial number. There is a sticker on the inside where the weight goes. I got a S/N: 1636 which i got 5 months ago for a replacement of the earliest available versions, that had a really loose mousewheel. I had no issues with this batch version at all (clicks are even, everything is tight and nothing rattles. Mouse skates could be better, but work just fine with my glorious mousepad. ).

So if you got a batch number that is higher than that, you are good to go. If you order now and you don't get one from the earlier batches, the mouse should have no issues. Other then that, you will notice if anything is wrong or not.

It is pretty much only the mousewheel rattle that occurs on the earlier batches.


----------



## JackCY

I saw some lens rattle and buttons vibration noises reported here and there, did they improve the QC on this? And the M1/2 consistency?
I thinking of getting G403 since it's on sale eventhough it is going to be too small for me







The G203 definitely is and I would have to buy a IE3.0 shell and hack them together... long process and I don't have 3D printer or nice precise mill.

Don't know if it's on sale so they can get rid of old batch or it's just general sale from Logitech world or region wise.


----------



## ncck

I can confirm if you order the wired version from amazon US sold by amazon LLC you will get a new batch - or at least I did. If I had this version when the mouse launched I would have loved it initially much more. I'm much more happy with this version and will actually keep it. However if a full set of hyperglides come out for it then I will swap it in a heartbeat. CPate/logi if you read this you need a new place to get mouse feet. Not even worth the production cost decrease by using these cheap ones - and if by somehow you actually pay a decent amount per unit then seriously change the way they're made/materials. The rounding is great and all but these feel awful


----------



## JackCY

What replacement skates are available for the G403? I know there are a few brands and it's mostly from Asia anyway but which ones are the fastest/hardest/last forever, list a few if there are more in order of preference. Thanks.


----------



## Melan

Corepads, hotlines. Hyperglides are still wip i think.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What replacement skates are available for the G403? I know there are a few brands and it's mostly from Asia anyway but which ones are the fastest/hardest/last forever, list a few if there are more in order of preference. Thanks.


Hotlines kinda suck but they're a lot better than stock. Corepad skatez are hard to find but good. Hyperglides aren't on the market yet.


----------



## Klopfer

corepad skatez are on amazon ( german ) and u can also buy from their webshop ...
https://www.corepad.de/en/info/conditions-de-livraison-paiement.html


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I saw some lens rattle and buttons vibration noises reported here and there, did they improve the QC on this? And the M1/2 consistency?


Honestly, from the very first batch onwards i had 5 different g403's (and tested 2 other ones that a friend of mine ordered) and never had one with lens rattle. I have no idea if this was actually a legit problem and i got lucky, or people who reported it didn't test correctly (black electricity tape over the sensor hole). My friend also thought his had lens rattle , due to something generating noise inside the mouse, but when i was testing it ,the cursor didn't even move 1 pixel, while i was shaking it pretty hard.
The reason i had 5 different ones, were me sending 4 of them back that were from the very first batch (with really loose mousewheels). The 5th is from a batch were everything seems to be fixed, at least on my g403).

M1/M2 clicks were great on all of them. While the earlier batches had less pronounced and lighter clicks than the newer batches. The newest batch is great. But of course, there are always tolerances and you should test every mouse individually (at least my brain forces me to).

Like ncck mentioned the newest batch seems to be alright but the feet are still meh. I replaced mine with corepad feet, i pretty much use corepad feet on every mouse, since the newer versions come with rounded edges now.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Like ncck mentioned the newest batch seems to be alright but the feet are still meh. I replaced mine with corepad feet, i pretty much use corepad feet on every mouse, since the newer versions come with rounded edges now.


Correct, the new Core-pads which can be ordered and bought from their own web-store is definitely worth it. PLUS they make far more feet for many more models, even eclipsing Hot-line's range.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Honestly, from the very first batch onwards i had 5 different g403's (and tested 2 other ones that a friend of mine ordered) and never had one with lens rattle. I have no idea if this was actually a legit problem and i got lucky, or people who reported it didn't test correctly (black electricity tape over the sensor hole). My friend also thought his had lens rattle , due to something generating noise inside the mouse, but when i was testing it ,the cursor didn't even move 1 pixel, while i was shaking it pretty hard.
> The reason i had 5 different ones, were me sending 4 of them back that were from the very first batch (with really loose mousewheels). The 5th is from a batch were everything seems to be fixed, at least on my g403).
> 
> M1/M2 clicks were great on all of them. While the earlier batches had less pronounced and lighter clicks than the newer batches. The newest batch is great. But of course, there are always tolerances and you should test every mouse individually (at least my brain forces me to).
> 
> Like ncck mentioned the newest batch seems to be alright but the feet are still meh. I replaced mine with corepad feet, i pretty much use corepad feet on every mouse, since the newer versions come with rounded edges now.


I have tested 5 and 4 had lensrattle. Tested "correctly" according to your criteria.


----------



## ncck

For any long time owners of the g403 - do the rubber sides eventually 'cave in' or disintegrate? Not sure if it's my mind playing tricks on me but I feel like the area where I apply a lot of pressure with my thumb has an indent now.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

I have a g403 since release and rubber sides are like new, but I dont apply a lot of force when gripping this mouse.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> I have tested 5 and 4 had lensrattle. Tested "correctly" according to your criteria.


Good to know, did you make a video on it? I guess i got lucky then. Would be nice to know if this still persists with the newest batch. On mine everything is ok.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> I have a g403 since release and rubber sides are like new, but I dont apply a lot of force when gripping this mouse.


Likewise on my two G403s that get regular usage. No issues.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> For any long time owners of the g403 - do the rubber sides eventually 'cave in' or disintegrate? Not sure if it's my mind playing tricks on me but I feel like the area where I apply a lot of pressure with my thumb has an indent now.


Yeah there's a small dent on the right side, roughly where my pinky rests.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Yeah there's a small dent on the right side, roughly where my pinky rests.


Same here and the left side where my thumb sits. I must have some kung fu grip







I'm looking at getting the G703.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Yeah there's a small dent on the right side, roughly where my pinky rests.


I'd prefer if the coating was uniform all around. Aka the top shell being the same as the sides. :l On that note how are you guys using your g403, weight in, weight out with cover on, or weight out and cover out

I was originally using the weight but wanted to just take the weight out and put the cover on - but couldn't get the weight out of the cover (probably need a knife or something to jab in there) but using it without the cover isn't so bad.


----------



## cdcd

I'm using it without the weight but with the cover.


----------



## James N

Weight out , cover out, magnets removed.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Weight out , cover out, magnets removed.


If I keep it this is the way I would do it as well when changing the cable remove any other excess Logitech put inside it.
Picking up G403 wired tomorrow, hard to pass at this price ($40 w/o tax converted to USD) even for just the 3360 and possibly putting it into some other shell, the price is nearly half of what it costs usually and launched at. No idea if it's Logitech summer sale, possible, shop has other similar products discounted as well, maybe just wants to boost sells first weeks of holidays for mouse segment.


----------



## pindle

No weight, no cover, no magnets


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> For any long time owners of the g403 - do the rubber sides eventually 'cave in' or disintegrate? Not sure if it's my mind playing tricks on me but I feel like the area where I apply a lot of pressure with my thumb has an indent now.


Have one at work and I regular use it when inputting the daily data and it's covered in grease and oil YET this baby is still in one piece.

No damaged sides at all despite holding it in my grip, maybe those with long nails might damage the sides but if you keep yours clipped and neat then there should be no problems at all.


----------



## JackCY

Do you know how I solved peeling coating on other mice? Sand paper and polish.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> No weight, no cover, no magnets


Yeah I like the weight with the cover off but feel like it's a tad unbalanced with it out


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Have one at work and I regular use it when inputting the daily data and it's covered in grease and oil YET this baby is still in one piece.
> 
> No damaged sides at all despite holding it in my grip, maybe those with long nails might damage the sides but if you keep yours clipped and neat then there should be no problems at all.


I have some visible wear on mine where my thumb rests but nothing catastrophic. Just a spot.

During dry days (with humidity <30%) there's usually an oil residue on rubber parts where I rest my fingers. I clean it with napkin soaked with monitor cleaning fluid.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

For me it's no weight, cover on like how Logitech designed. Mostly because I stuff the receiver underneath the cover(even though it doesn't sit flush) and roll my mouse up in a mousepad when traveling. I can still perform good enough; GN4 in CS:GO(albeit I don't play as much as I used to) and 4* maps in osu. Platinum rank in overwatch as well, but that doesn't get a whole lot of playtime anymore either.

BTW you just press the bottom area of the weight/cover and it'll lever right out. No need for pry tools.


----------



## JackCY

The other image is better but I don't think OCN allows certain words starting with F.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Yeah I like the weight with the cover off but feel like it's a tad unbalanced with it out


True it's a little front heavy, but after testing I prefer light over perfect balance it seems. It's not THAT out of balance


----------



## Vipu

Weight out + cover out.

I really hope someone finds way to make this weight like 80g or something, using magic is fine too, I want it as light as possible!

I wish some company made custom shells for mice with some super light material so we could replace this plastic shell with it instead!


----------



## Melan

Shell design is proprietary.


----------



## JackCY

*Preview*

First impressions quite good, anything anyone wants to see tested with a new G403?

Part number on the mouse is different than part number on the box and payment/warranty document, same for serial number. Box was sealed, checked in shop and again at home before opening, box seemed to be opened for the first time, you can tell by how the paper is still stiff, no fingerprints or anything that would indicate prior use on the mouse.
Box says serial 1646...
Mouse says 1647....

Which from I gather means 2016 week 47 = Nov 21 to Nov 27 2016.

There seems to be no rattle anywhere except the cable protector is a little loose and can be moved which is the only thing making noise if shaken as the cable will move the cable protector only so little and make sound.
Overall feels sturdy except again that tiny bit that goes from wheel down to cable protector, it's minor, really minor, the rest of the mouse doesn't flex at all to me.

Buttons seem fairly consistent, with typical IMHO Omron feel and stiffness when Omrons are new. Obviously they seem to have longer travel and are stiffer than my broken in old Omrons on IE3.0.
Wheel is a touch high but then my IE3.0 is disintegrated and real low. Still I don't see a point of having a wheel stick out so much if it does not have a tilt function. Wheel rotation has soft feel but well defined steps, overall it's stiff enough so that you cannot force rotate it two steps and there is no way to unlock the wheel as is possible on G502 which can be a nice feature to have for office use or some fire spamming in game.

Shape wise it seems very good especially for a little smaller hands under 20cm but my 21x10cm hands that aren't fat or very meaty seem to work initially OK.

CPI button is light clicking but out of the way to avoid accidental click.

And the cable, it seems fairly soft to me, it's braided yes but some kind of fine braid not the thick crap found on some mice. IMHO miles better than the never straightening soft plastic Zowie cable that never gets out of the way and stay cramped up forever even after hanging over night. The only thing I notice is cable weight, that could be lower but stiffness wise it's average, usable, better than Zowie and other crazy cable types I've seen used. Cable length seems good and just enough, don't need to use extension which I do prefer to with IE3.0. The cable is around 2m but I think not shorter than 2m, forgot to measure precisely, longer than some other mice and that is good, can reach from table to having case on left side on the ground next to table.

*@Vipu:* Once you have the shell the rest is not so expensive IMHO and you may as well sell a whole mouse. Aftermarket wise the cost of a precise mold is very high especially for such low volume production. Best you can do is either swisscheese it or 3D print your own shell.

Now what tests can I run, I have many apps for mouse testing but they may be old. So far I think 800CPI on Roccat Taito works fine but I want to check what the Logitech software offers even if I uninstall it afterwards. Does LG release firmware updates? Is it worth updating the firmware if possible?

The RGB has to go that's for sure.

Using with no weight and no cover, seems better than with cover in. Gimme a feather sort of and that's coming from a "heavy" IE3.0.

Aaand the side buttons if used with up-down motion go a bit away from the switches and the bounce back with a noise, not that uncommon for such design though, I guess they are tensioned? I bet my IE3.0 did that too until I broke the tensionning during one diassembly









Also tried many other Logitech mice in the showroom, G900 might be the closest larger mouse to G403 but G900 is still terribly expensive, it has a different shape a bit which may suit some more. G900 is a wireless and G403 wireless costs way waaay less.

The whole G403 is coated, rubbery sides and some very soft coating on top shell and main buttons. OK the meshing of parts could be better, top shell sticks out a little compared to side panels, minor, there is probably no way to make it absolutely flush in such high volume production without sanding it flat before coating everything.

Skates glide well, then all new skates do and only time will tell. No tracking or glide issues so far on Roccat Taito and I have had some before with this pad on rare occasions, it seems some older optical sensor are IMHO blinded by the higher reflection surface.

Side buttons are decently far back almost a touch too much if I would palm it, really too bad there isn't a touch longer version with a fat ass. Might do that via a mod some time later down the road.

In system it shows as HID compliant mouse, runs 1000hz by default no changes needed.



What are the best native steps on G403 and other 3360 sensor mice? What gives the least input lag? 1550CPI or 1600CPI? I know there are some mice and sensors that need such odd settings to get the best out of them.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

3360 doesn't have a "native dpi/step". Every 50 cpi is good to go.


----------



## JackCY

Measured CPI steps, still no software installed probably going to have to remeasure after firmware update.
Includes correction of sensitivity compared to IE3.0, remeasured that one as well.

Code:



Code:


IE3.0        425
G403
----
set     measured        correction

400     400             1.0625
800     800             0.53125
1600    1600            0.265625
3200    3200            0.1328125

This is about the first mouse I have that is spot on with advertised sensitivity, impressive. Even at 3200 it's more of an error of my measurement that I tend to get 3232 or 32something small as I move just a hair too much over 10cm.

Logitech firmware says:
Quote:


> Why Update?
> 
> Fixed an issue where macros may become unresponsive.
> Optimized clock tuning parameters.


Anyone know what they actually mean by clock tuning parameters and if it's worth messing with the firmware or just leave it as long as it works fine? Hopefully LG software and firmware is not like Gigabyte that bricked itself and I didn't even get to updating firmware at all, oh the infamous XM300.

Add: Firmware update reports: Firmware is up to date. Out of the box it seems to have the latest even when manufactured November 2016.

What's the max speed you can do with 3366 and on what pad? I'm hitting 3 to 3.5m/s but around 3m/s the recorded data looks "noisy" in mouse tester, movement is fine though.

Add: 12000CPI is nuts it detects even the tiniest movements though I think there is some sleep state when mouse isn't moving. It also can jitter of size 1 step when still on a pad, the little that was there seems to go away after surface tuning and the LOD seems lower IMHO, again I bet the Taito is reflecting more than other pads but even stock the G403 had no issue with it and close to none after tuning.

Definitely easier to accelerate a lighter mouse than fully loaded.




Oh man, the right edge is getting in the way, why did Logitech have to make those sides so high all the way over buttons. Never a fan of that. Can use it for hybrid-palm precise control but it's borderline in a way. FK1+ I couldn't. Side buttons so far good.
Guess I'm gonna have to find some tape to mod the mouse bigger, anyone can recommend some procedures, tapes, etc. to change shape of mice?


----------



## vss vintorez

I know y ou are going to kill me for this, is the shape of this mouse similar to a Zowie EC ?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> I know y ou are going to kill me for this, is the shape of this mouse similar to a Zowie EC ?


not quiiite the same... hump is further back on the G403. feels different in the hand despite being not too dissimilar in many aspects.


----------



## vss vintorez

so it will stick more to the palm, right ?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> so it will stick more to the palm, right ?


yup, in my experience yes. fills out the palm a lot more.


----------



## pez

Hmm corepads looks to have reasonable international shipping from their own store. I like the hotlines, but if the corepadz are that much better (and closer or as good as hyperglides), it would be worth it. Still can't fall out of love with my wireless G403.


----------



## Zeper

Nice mouse. But worst mouse skates i used in my life other than the original kinzu. Just put on some spare IME 3.0 feet i bought frmo ailexpress 7 bucks for 40 pads


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> I know y ou are going to kill me for this, is the shape of this mouse similar to a Zowie EC ?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> so it will stick more to the palm, right ?


No.

G403 is more of a medium sized mouse but the side buttons are decently back so that even larger hands can use it.
Overall it's narrow, short but tall. Closer to holding a long egg than to holding a flat bar (Zowie FK etc.).
In some way and shape it's a minimized IE3.0 if you compare them side by side at different viewing angles but that can be said for many right hand only designed mice. The EC1 was quite bad for me as the front is very different than IE3.0 and it was more of a botched up copy of IE3.0 than inspiration. The G403 is miles better and original design.

split buttons, can't stress this enough, if Ozone M50 had this feature I might have bought it instead but it doesn't and has worse side buttons placement too compared to G403
3360 based sensor, not 3090 or 3310 as Zowie likes to use
side buttons back enough and not too high, they are also large which is a big plus, EC has neither
all buttons and wheel seem to work out of the box, no rattle, no bugs, no inconsistency, something Zowies and especially EC were and probably still are plagued with unless they changed their internal design and got new expensive molds
I don't have EC in my comparison files but I have these with EC1:



That isn't very helpful though but it shows how messed up the front of EC1 is, non existent compared to IE3.0.

If your hand is sized for EC1 and you're debating on whether to get G403 instead, get G403 instead, no doubt. EC is one of the worst Zowies. FK is a flat pancake and ZA is the only of the currently sold I would even consider buying at all. Zowie shapes are weird and not large hand friendly.

G403 is a medium size mouse it doesn't fill the palm as Rival 300 or even IE3.0 can for some larger hands. Because of the shape and side buttons placement it can be used by larger 20cm+ hands too especially for FPS etc., for more precise control where palm or palm-hybrid grip is needed it's borderline for me.

Will I be able to use G403 after week+? Will see, I couldn't the FK1+ and other mice I straight out returned for other major issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeper*
> 
> Nice mouse. But worst mouse skates i used in my life other than the original kinzu. Just put on some spare IME 3.0 feet i bought frmo ailexpress 7 bucks for 40 pads


The new G403 glides better to me than these white tiger gaming replacement IE3.0 feet, they were fast new but after use as they flatten out they slow down.
I would say the Logitech black mouse feet are the same as any other black feet on mice sold. Neither is the cable as bad as is debated around on internet as unusable almost, it's better than Zowie to me and I don't use any bungees, just lay it on a table going to left 30cm after mouse pad ends. Sure the weight of any cable can be felt but that's about it, unlike Zowie soft plastic cramped up cable this braided from Logitech straightens out and gets out of the way, doesn't get all annoying because of it's never ending bends and soft plastic never wanting to be straightened out, at least not without some extreme measures of heating it up with hot gun or something. How is Zowie still in business I don't know, oh wait, they aren't they got sold to BenQ, ok, ... well I guess their shapes fit some people just not me, as their quality is average to bad and price insane.


----------



## JackCY

3366 (450CPI) vs MLT04 (430CPI), both at 1000Hz.

3366 can barely do diagonal movement, mostly horizontal and vertical







Still after all these years, Pixart... Checked on screen and with movement recording app that reports the steps and their sizes etc.
MLT04, no problem to move diagonal in a single step.



Overall the 3366 feels fine at higher CPI but if you drop below 800CPI and want a fine pixel adjustment all you get is stair steps with almost no diagonal movement no matter the CPI. It does report on occasion a diagonal move pixel wise, maybe 10% of all reports? Compared to MLT04 that is say 90% of all reports? It's a big difference in diagonal movement and feel when microadjusting.

No idea why there is still this huge drawback after so many new sensors have been made, it is usable to play and use sure, is it ideal no, is it better than 10 years+ old sensor in this fine adjustment regard, no. You need to double the CPI to 850 to get comparable diagonal performance.

If only anyone made MLT04 with higher sensitivity.

Anyone remembers how the new Mercury sensor in G203 works when it comes to diagonal movement? Is it still grid only with almost no diagonals reported?

Another thing, CPI steps have to be setup in ascending order, why Logitech why? You cannot set them descending or mixed. Can't seem to find lights setting that would allow color change based on CPI profile, shame it's a useful thing.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 3366 (450CPI) vs MLT04 (430CPI)


Could you please send a link to this Mouse Movement Recorder? I'll check the Mercury with it.


----------



## JackCY

MouseMovementRecorder.zip 29k .zip file


Ok the comment went to file description or something. Can't find link so here it's uploaded, the whole package I still have saved, includes license and source code. I have a collection of these tools from last decade.

Downloaded and checked, never had any issues wit it. https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/a6fd84509ad3f561ce79b2ba117a101c97694f813696872db6f5c2682faded36/detection

1 x -1 = 1 right x 1 up

6/11 in Windows settings. No accel., enhancement or other nonsense.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> MouseMovementRecorder.zip 29k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ok the comment went to file description or something. Can't find link so here it's uploaded, the whole package I still have saved, includes license and source code. I have a collection of these tools from last decade.
> 
> Downloaded and checked, never had any issues wit it. https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/a6fd84509ad3f561ce79b2ba117a101c97694f813696872db6f5c2682faded36/detection
> 
> 1 x -1 = 1 right x 1 up
> 
> 6/11 in Windows settings. No accel., enhancement or other nonsense.




It's a negative I'm afraid.


----------



## JackCY

I guess so. The obvious thing is to compensate by using higher CPI step and possibly 0.5 scaling in Windows instead of 1.0 scaling if the CPI is then too high to control. 3360/66 is fine but I can definitely see it stair stepping and vibrating the cursor when moving diagonal even at 800CPI vs 430CPI of the IE3.0 with 1.0 Windows scaling (6/11). There is no replacement for IE3.0 shape wise for over ten years and sensor wise it seems neither for MLT04, of course MLT04 is quite unusable for desktop past 1920px :/ Hence the need for upgrade and even on 1280px when I used to play CS1.6 long ago the 430CPI was a touch small and I could use 800CPI in 3D applications/games.
This should not deter anyone from buying 3360 based mice, there is nothing better yet, it's just me checking every little thing and differences between mice and sensors. 99% people will be perfectly happy with 3366 or even not know that there is such a thing as better diagonal movement on older sensors. I've had no problem using 3310 when implemented well either.


----------



## iBerggman

Slightly off topic but can I just by any IE3.0 of ebay/aliexpress if I wanted to find out what the fuss is all about just as a fun experiment. I mean do they all have the MLT04 or are there different versions?


----------



## JackCY

X80 serial for IE3.0 should be MLT04 and at max speeds 9000fps, there may be some on eBay/Aliexpress etc. maybe even new boxes left over but probably some post production copies Steelseries etc. or straight China copies, no idea I never bought one from there, I got a MS one in 2006 and it's running since.
Using the different sensors, really the only thing I can notice is diagonal movement and difference in ability to track high acceleration and high speed. The MLT04 is slow 1 to 1.5m/s at 500Hz+. I have not heard or used any sensor that can do diagonal movement so well since MLT04.
You could just borrow one and check for yourself, will you notice, possibly, for highest precision I would definitely prefer a sensor that can do diagonal movement and not only/mostly horizontal and vertical but there aren't any but these old ones that can. The low CPI and low speed is a major limit on the MLT04. MLT04 has a lot of negatives at least for use today.

If you have a 4k display or other high PPI display you may not notice at all since you will not see so clearly the stair stepping.

Overall:

shape
buttons split from top shell and all well placed for your grip
sensor
glide, cable, user replaceable


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It does report on occasion a diagonal move pixel wise, maybe 10% of all reports? Compared to MLT04 that is say 90% of all reports?


It either does or it doesn't. The correct answer here, it doesn't.


----------



## foxx1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 3366 (450CPI) vs MLT04 (430CPI), both at 1000Hz.
> 
> 3366 can barely do diagonal movement, mostly horizontal and vertical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still after all these years, Pixart... Checked on screen and with movement recording app that reports the steps and their sizes etc.
> MLT04, no problem to move diagonal in a single step.


You do realize that in a discrete coordinate system, a system such as the pixel grid, "diagonal" movement doesn't exist, yes? In case you think there's a problem with my question, think of it like this: take a piece of paper with a maths grid on it, and draw a "diagonal" line with a pencil on that piece of paper. You will NEVER move more than 1 cell to either direction. If it appears that you are, just zoom in, that line will always first cross a vertical or horizontal cell boundary.

LE. if some measurement system reports "diagonal" movement, all it means is that that specific measurement is not accurate enough, "zoom in", both in geometric and temporal resolution, and the boundary crossings will happen one after the other, and not simultaneously. I believe that millisecond scale and 1000 dpi even with sudden movement are still accurate enough to show a {(1, 1)} crossing as a succession of {(1, 0), (0, 1)}.


----------



## chr1spe

Yeah, I've never been clear on exactly what the mlt04 does, but the only way to get so many diagonal counts simultaneously is either prediction (not in the normal sense it is used when talking about mice) or a delay, both of which I and many others would argue is a flaw. I've never seen why people obsess over this or think what theoretically is pretty much a flaw is better.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxx1337*
> 
> You do realize that in a discrete coordinate system, a system such as the pixel grid, "diagonal" movement doesn't exist, yes? In case you think there's a problem with my question, think of it like this: take a piece of paper with a maths grid on it, and draw a "diagonal" line with a pencil on that piece of paper. You will NEVER move more than 1 cell to either direction. If it appears that you are, just zoom in, that line will always first cross a vertical or horizontal cell boundary.
> 
> LE. if some measurement system reports "diagonal" movement, all it means is that that specific measurement is not accurate enough, "zoom in", both in geometric and temporal resolution, and the boundary crossings will happen one after the other, and not simultaneously. I believe that millisecond scale and 1000 dpi even with sudden movement are still accurate enough to show a {(1, 1)} crossing as a succession of {(1, 0), (0, 1)}.


The MLT04 will move 1,1 in a single report, where as other sensors will only report 1,0 or 0,1, not both at once. I have not been able to measure any delay between IE3.0 and G403 and I don't have an oscilloscope to do that on hardware level, on software level they seem equal in latency and feel to the human as well.

You don't need a grid, you could report distance and angle but I doubt Window understands that and all mouse input I've seen when programming is always some x,y tuple of X,Y coordinates and not distance and angle.
You're forgetting that the sampling is not analog linear but it's digital at a certain frequency as such you can do any move in the grid even larger than distance 1 at any angle in a single step. As such you can zoom in all you want you will only see a "dot" in one "pixel" and then second "dot" in different pixel and these can be diagonal. What 3366 does IMHO is takes the larger change be it horizontal or vertical and reports only that, forgets the other or saves it for later for the next step. With MLT04 you get both horizontal and vertical change at once in one step.

Easy to see on screen when moving slow diagonally that with 3366 the cursor does a stair step with MLT04 it goes diagonally directly without stepping.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The MLT04 will move 1,1 in a single report, where as other sensors will only report 1,0 or 0,1, not both at once. I have not been able to measure any delay between IE3.0 and G403 and I don't have an oscilloscope to do that on hardware level, on software level they seem equal in latency and feel to the human as well.
> 
> You don't need a grid, you could report distance and angle but I doubt Window understands that and all mouse input I've seen when programming is always some x,y tuple of X,Y coordinates and not distance and angle.
> You're forgetting that the sampling is not analog linear but it's digital at a certain frequency as such you can do any move in the grid even larger than distance 1 at any angle in a single step. As such you can zoom in all you want you will only see a "dot" in one "pixel" and then second "dot" in different pixel and these can be diagonal. What 3366 does IMHO is takes the larger change be it horizontal or vertical and reports only that, forgets the other or saves it for later for the next step. With MLT04 you get both horizontal and vertical change at once in one step.
> 
> Easy to see on screen when moving slow diagonally that with 3366 the cursor does a stair step with MLT04 it goes diagonally directly without stepping.


The 3360 doesn't forget anything. It just doesn't delay or predict like the mlt04. The only way to consistently get 1,1 reports is to delay reporting a count for a few ms if there is both x and y movement so that you can report both simultaneously or predict the movement and report it too early. For example if you are at (1,0.95) pixart sensors report (1,0) then wait until you are at (1.05,1) or whatever and report the other part as (0,1). Mlt04 either predicts that (1,.95) will be (1,1) before enough motion that it should be reporting the y count has occurred or delays reporting the x count until (1.05,1) and then reports them together.


----------



## JackCY

Horizontal movement wise, the only difference I notice is mouse shape. 400CPI 3366 vs 430CPI MLT04, sensitivity adjusted to all decimal places needed to match the two. Might do better with heavier rear too, didn't test that yet. Was running cover only.


----------



## foxx1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The MLT04 will move 1,1 in a single report, where as other sensors will only report 1,0 or 0,1, not both at once.


It's virtually impossible to have both at once without lying while moving on a screen made out of square pixels. Have a look at this image:


In reality the trajectory most probably is related to something like Bresenham's formulas, which give less rough representations.


----------



## JackCY

The sensor doesn't sample linear so it's not a line, it's dots at varying or constant FPS. Otherwise yeah it's a difference between the sensors to conform to how OS expects the data. A distance and angle in raw would be better, then let the software convert it to what ever it wants it converted to, be it pixel grid movement or camera rotation in 3D, avoid this error from forcing grid coming right from the mouse. Not that most people will notice anyway.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The sensor doesn't sample linear so it's not a line, it's dots at varying or constant FPS. Otherwise yeah it's a difference between the sensors to conform to how OS expects the data. A distance and angle in raw would be better, then let the software convert it to what ever it wants it converted to, be it pixel grid movement or camera rotation in 3D, avoid this error from forcing grid coming right from the mouse. Not that most people will notice anyway.


What are you even trying to say? The mouse should send sub count movement information to the computer? That would probably end up extremely bad.


----------



## JackCY

Some more look at it in mouse tester comparison. Diagonal to top right both mice at the same time, can't match CPI so they are not supposed to be on top of each other plus the angle of sensors differs especially when mice are held together.

G403 = blue.



Personal preference, diagonal green is the way to go instead of steps. Less perceived noise and wobble.


----------



## RatratanX

Guys, on your 403, the left and right click button feel is the same?

Left is less tactile or softer than the right button but no double clicking issue on my 403. Planning to send back a month before warranty ends.


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatratanX*
> 
> Guys, on your 403, the left and right click button feel is the same?
> 
> Left is less tactile or softer than the right button but no double clicking issue on my 403. Planning to send back a month before warranty ends.


The left click on mine has a slightly more muted/softer sound when clicking as well as a tiny bit less crisp feeling when clicking but it's not something I notice unless I'm really trying to find flaws in the mouse. Most of, if not all, the mice I've tried at home and in stores have different sounding and feeling left and right buttons anyway.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ...
> 
> Personal preference, diagonal green is the way to go instead of steps. Less perceived noise and wobble.


Totally agree, they should work on giving users this option on next generations of sensors.
Since this requires two counts of movement, you could double the internal cpi to get rid of the deadzone.
For example: at 800cpi use 1600 for diagonal correlation.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatratanX*
> 
> Guys, on your 403, the left and right click button feel is the same?
> 
> Left is less tactile or softer than the right button but no double clicking issue on my 403. Planning to send back a month before warranty ends.


Mine is perfect quality wise. Consistent buttons, stiff new omrons. Right sounds a little deeper but that is IMHO because of the buttons shapes, sizes mount, something, both sit flawlessly on the switches and all resistance comes from switches only/mostly as it should be. It's down to how consistent the switches are.

The only thing G403 desperately needs is user settable color per CPI profile. Desperately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Totally agree, they should work on giving users this option on next generations of sensors.
> Since this requires two counts of movement, you could double the internal cpi to get rid of the deadzone.
> For example: at 800cpi use 1600 for diagonal correlation.


From the picture above I don't think it's needed to double. But if you are moving by hand when doing pixel precise work you do end up going mostly horizontal and vertical with the 3366 where as with MLT04 no problem to go diagonal.

Here are just quick new pictures, short move and the log files for MlouseTester if anyone wants to check it themselves.
Blue is G403, green is IE3.0 from 2006 X80serial, both 1000Hz.

And the pictures are bigger, this time on 1440p 144Hz, wasn't so lucky with monitor purchase, it's a dud. The G403 is IMHO perfect and also perfect for medium sized hands up to 20cm especially if meaty/fat you should be able to palm it.




G403.csv 6k .csv file


IE3.0.csv 4k .csv file


G403vsIE3.0diagonal.zip 1793k .zip file


The G403 file has about double the data for the same move, mouse held together, dual device mode in the tester. I would say that the G403 already is reporting more by itself to compensate.

No such data doubling happening from G403 when moving horizontally (at least as best as I can using only hand and no special rig) in dual device mode mouse held together. Attached:

horizontal.zip 1620k .zip file


Conclusion: IE3.0 reports the same rate moving in any direction. G403 reports more, about double when moving diagonally compared to when moving horizontally and compared to IE3.0, it seems to compensate for the need to stair step by itself or it just prefers to report the steps via doubling of rate.


----------



## Avalar

What are you guys doing with your mice where you have to be that precise? 

I feel like the difference in tracking between the two would only matter if you needed to track to an exact single pixel on the screen. You would probably just get used to one sensor or the other anyway with a difference so minute.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> From the picture above I don't think it's needed to double. But if you are moving by hand when doing pixel precise work you do end up going mostly horizontal and vertical with the 3366 where as with MLT04 no problem to go diagonal.


To do that diagonal processing the MLT04 uses a 1 count deadzone. If you want to get rid of it you must use at least double .
(i.e. sensor works at 1600 to give 800cpi)


----------



## JackCY

Yes definitely possible there is 1 count "deadzone"/buffer/delay in the sensor or processing.

Avalar: I do notice. For me the main difference is shape. Both sensors are fine by me in their implementation. The G403 is faster, as in faster processing but it's so tiny difference. I think the skatez are breaking in finally, losing that nice new glide.

If I could make mice to reproduce I would mate the IE3.0 and G403 to have an offspring. IMHO Best small mouse GPro/G203, best medium mouse G403, still no large yet that fits my requirements but the G403 is a usable substitute.


----------



## RatratanX

This is weird! I just notice that the serial on my mouse and the box does not match.

The receipt and box matched, but the mouse is different.



Edit: I asked a friend. His 403 wired, 403 wireless and 900 have different serial on mouse and box. Any ideas?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatratanX*
> 
> This is weird! I just notice that the serial on my mouse and the box does not match.
> 
> The receipt and box matched, but the mouse is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I asked a friend. His 403 wired, 403 wireless and 900 have different serial on mouse and box. Any ideas?


Mine is the same see my first posts here, bought on Monday, box and receipt match but mouse doesn't, mouse is 1 week newer on the serial number and has a completely different SN in the identification part. No idea what's going on but LG is shipping boxes and mice mismatched.


----------



## espe89

pretty sure you got one refurbished by your reseller/logitech

little story...

I bought 1 from local store, too much rattle, I asked for RMA with logitech support

Received one for free from Logitech RMA,

Meanwhile I fixed the rattle for the 1st one, so I kept the 1st and had a second one for no usage

Then I went back to my local store and asked for refund for the 2nd one, I sent back the 2nd mouse with the box from the 1st one (mistake).

Logitech nor Local store never contacted me









I assume they dont even check the numbers


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatratanX*
> 
> This is weird! I just notice that the serial on my mouse and the box does not match.
> 
> The receipt and box matched, but the mouse is different.
> 
> Edit: I asked a friend. His 403 wired, 403 wireless and 900 have different serial on mouse and box. Any ideas?


That's normal, and common knowledge for anyone reading this thread from its beginning.


----------



## JackCY

G403: Anyone from Logitech reading this, swap the middle/wheel click switch to Omron, the one used right now is too stiff, sure it has short travel but it's so damn stiff. At least use a version with 50% force of what it has now.


----------



## Shogoki

Gob B just had a malfunction on his wireless G403 on PGL, in front of 350k people. Took a lot of time to fix. Wireless is as reliable as wired, they said.


----------



## Maximillion

^yeah I saw that. very awkward moment, lol.

EDIT: HEN1 just rage punched his mouse and broke it, causing yet another delay. lol @ this whole event.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Gob B just had a malfunction on his wireless G403 on PGL, in front of 350k people. Took a lot of time to fix. Wireless is as reliable as wired, they said.


It was a problem with the PC. See how they brought a completely new PC in for him to use?


----------



## Melan

Do they use W10 on those nowadays?


----------



## JackCY

Did some free Dooming and I can say that G403 lacks size for me even in FPS







The sensor I got no complaints 800 CPII seems fine. For my relaxed grip I need a mouse that fills the hand more as the G403 "lags" in the hand and I prefer to aim more with thumb and pinky grip in the palm than with fingers. The shape is nice, just needs to be inflated in width and length. Anyone knows some reliable tapes to mod mouse shapes? Got no 3D printer, otherwise printing my own shell would be the way to go while dropping the internals over from G403.


----------



## softskiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Do they use W10 on those nowadays?


Windows Experience Index looks like Win7:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886315436677242880


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Did some free Dooming and I can say that G403 lacks size for me even in FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sensor I got no complaints 800 CPII seems fine. For my relaxed grip I need a mouse that fills the hand more as the G403 "lags" in the hand and I prefer to aim more with thumb and pinky grip in the palm than with fingers. The shape is nice, just needs to be inflated in width and length. Anyone knows some reliable tapes to mod mouse shapes? Got no 3D printer, otherwise printing my own shell would be the way to go while dropping the internals over from G403.


I've seen people use sugru to make custom shapes on their mice, I'm thinking about trying it on my G403 for some additional grip on the right side.


----------



## j4nsen

I got SN 1644 today and it has clear lense rattle








I guess its still a lottery


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4nsen*
> 
> I guess its still a lottery


It'll always be a lottery.


----------



## TristanL

anyone else experienced the "Intelli Bug" (aka random scrollwheel toggle) on this mouse? changed back to the G403 yesterday and it cost me two "duels" when it changed weapons during fights while playing CSGO.
(back in 1.6 when the MS mice where popular it could interrupt defuses if you had not unbind the scrollwheel)


----------



## Wepeel

I have, not sure if it was the mouse or user error. I just used a bind/unbind script for the scroll wheel anyway.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> I've seen people use sugru to make custom shapes on their mice, I'm thinking about trying it on my G403 for some additional grip on the right side.


Holy crap, that's pretty cool. ;o


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> I've seen people use sugru to make custom shapes on their mice, I'm thinking about trying it on my G403 for some additional grip on the right side.


Holy crap








Imagine slapping whole mouse full of that and just put your whole palm on top of it and press so its perfecly shaped to your palm.
Like custom made mouse fit 100% your hand.


----------



## tashcz

Is the rattle problem with the G403 solved? I'm deciding about 402/403/502 today. Got a cashback I gotta use.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> anyone else experienced the "Intelli Bug" (aka random scrollwheel toggle) on this mouse? changed back to the G403 yesterday and it cost me two "duels" when it changed weapons during fights while playing CSGO.
> (back in 1.6 when the MS mice where popular it could interrupt defuses if you had not unbind the scrollwheel)


Rarely it's mostly user error or design flaw because the steps are not well defined at all, even my old IE3.0 has better deeper steps. As such you're likely to stop a step in the middle and then later it falls







This is especially happening when you scroll multiple times at once, such as some may bind jumping to wheel and then you run away after jumping and the wheel falls and jumps once more randomly








The wheel is useless as on most mice to use for any precision stuff. You can say switch weapons but I wouldn't use that in multiplayer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> I've seen people use sugru to make custom shapes on their mice, I'm thinking about trying it on my G403 for some additional grip on the right side.


Heard about it but forgot it, thanks. A bit permanent but usable if it sticks well and comes in enough volume and it's soft enough to mold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Is the rattle problem with the G403 solved? I'm deciding about 402/403/502 today. Got a cashback I gotta use.


How do you test for lens rattle? I've recorded 12000 CPI a few times but never saw anything out of the ordinary than more noise. Shaking the mouse mid air in any position the cursor doesn't move. Sure sucks if you buy a new mouse, but can't it just be fixed by opening the mouse and securing the lens?

---

Out of 402, 403, 502, IMHO 403 is the best overall.
402 is dated and wheel is the same bad.
403 is a decent shape with decent sensor and no crazy buttons, simple, functional
502 is a heavy pig but it has the nice wheel, crazy load of useless buttons that get in the way

The areas to improve on G403 wheel step feeling to be way more precise with defined crisp steps not this mushy roll into the middle of a step and stay there, no way. Wheel click softer or different switch altogether. On the other hand the CPI switch could have been a touch stiffer. Yeah the CPI is an OMRON switch but the wheel switch is some tiny square who knows what stiff switch.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> anyone else experienced the "Intelli Bug" (aka random scrollwheel toggle) on this mouse? changed back to the G403 yesterday and it cost me two "duels" when it changed weapons during fights while playing CSGO.
> (back in 1.6 when the MS mice where popular it could interrupt defuses if you had not unbind the scrollwheel)


To be clear: activating M3 while scrolling? If so: never even once had that.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> To be clear: activating M3 while scrolling? If so: never even once had that.


He means that it scrolls by itself randomly, which is absolutely doable with G403 since the steps of the wheel are so muddy and imprecise. Just don't bind scrolling to anything. There is no way to press the middle click accidentally, it's so darn stiff I wouldn't even bother binding anything to it in a game because I would not use it due to it's stiff click.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> He means that it scrolls by itself randomly, which is absolutely doable with G403 since the steps of the wheel are so muddy and imprecise. Just don't bind scrolling to anything. There is no way to press the middle click accidentally, it's so darn stiff I wouldn't even bother binding anything to it in a game because I would not use it due to it's stiff click.


Ah like that. Agree it's too stiff, but I've gotten used to that, never use M3 or wheel for FPS. Then yes, this happens occasionally, scrolling up is without issues for me, scrolling down sometimes scrolls an extra notch after I stop scrolling. Can imagine that being quite disastrous if you use it for weaponswap








I've done the same in the past (when I still played these) and had to swap to fixed weapons in Q3/CS, e.g. up was pistol, down rifle, so as to circumvent any scroll issues. Better than having to swap mouse unless you can still return it.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I weaponswap a lot with my G403's mousr wheel without any issues really. I am also a heavy mouse3 user and I find that the middle mouse clicks just fine. My mouse3 usage is in web browsing though, but I think it gets more usage than my right click.


----------



## Amstrad

What is the best DPI and Hz combination for G403? Has anyone made tests about it?


----------



## Melan

Which ever.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amstrad*
> 
> What is the best DPI and Hz combination for G403? Has anyone made tests about it?


tiny difference between all the settings but supposedly 3200dpi and 1000Hz has the lowest latency by like 2-3ms...







compared to 400 or whatever it was.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amstrad*
> 
> What is the best DPI and Hz combination for G403? Has anyone made tests about it?


Never seen them and from my own usage 200 to 12000CPI seems to have the same input delay that is not really noticeable. As far as others have said there should be no magic settings such as 1550CPI on some mice to get lowest latency. Should be free to set any of the CPI steps, of course 1000Hz is the way to go for any mouse, used that on a 2006 MS IE3.0 as well on multiple OSes and G403 supports setting the USB frequency by itself and defaults to 1000Hz. Below 500Hz you may lose acceleration but I haven't tested that with G403 only on IE3.0 it was that way.

Personally 800-1600CPI at 1000Hz works great. For a specific use case I also run 400CPI.


----------



## TeliaSonera

I made a mistake. I ordered both the wired and wireless version. which one should I keep


----------



## JackCY

The one you like more, a silly question really.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*
> 
> I made a mistake. I ordered both the wired and wireless version. which one should I keep


The one you want, not much more too it









Wireless, heavier or Wired lighter.


----------



## JackCY

What hump? The part around the G logo? Perfect







I love mice that have the hump more to the rear than in the center, more comfy, goes more into a palm. Want to finger grip a mouse get G203/102/Pro


----------



## TeliaSonera

I want the wireless version ... but I said maybe this mistake is a message from god to get the wired


----------



## pez

If it helps, I absolutely adore my wireless G403. It took about 2 weeks to get used to the shape difference, but I can't seem to return to the DA/EC shape since.


----------



## Pa12a

Dude I don't know if it's a typo or what, but the description of my 3rd RMA says G403 Prodigy Wireless and not Wired... Can't wait 'til tomorrow


----------



## JackCY

I was rather disappointed with the wireless only having what was it 22h battery life and no smart charging and no docking station? You gotta connect a cable every night... not my kind of thing. Plus it's heavier and all that jazz of wireless. Even with both on discount the wireless was still +60% in price, a lot.


----------



## pez

Hmmm, so you play 22 hours a day? I easily get 2-3 days out of my mouse, but then again, those are with light to heavy (4-8) hours each.


----------



## Nivity

Same here, I hate wireless unless I can easy charge it.

If I had something like a QI charging pard like for my samsung phone I can just put the mouse on when I go to bed then that would be nice.
But plugging in cables and ****, and having my computer on to charge it etc is stupid.

That + added weight makes me never want to go wireless again unless they invent a charging pad like for phones which I can run of power alone.


----------



## pez

Sounds like the G703







. The weight doesn't bother me since it's similar to the DeathAdder. Also it's possible to charge the battery while the system is off or in sleep mode. I think nearly every mobo manufacturer at this point has a feature like this.


----------



## Pa12a

Just got my G403, it's actually wireless instead of the wired RMA!

The charging thing is fine, I just plugged the charging cable into the back panel of my rig and put it in my mouse bungee too so it doesn't go anywhere.

If I need to charge I'll just pull it further out of the mouse bungee and plug it into my G403. No biggy. As with the weight, I never really cared about it as long as it isn't heavier than the G502.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm, so you play 22 hours a day? I easily get 2-3 days out of my mouse, but then again, those are with light to heavy (4-8) hours each.


The mouse is ON for say 16h a day in some powered up state. Which means it lasts 1 day of use. I don't need constant wireless charging but at least a parking zone for charging. And my electronics are OFF hard OFF from the wall over night as well, meaning the charging zone would need to be on a say separate USB charger or have it's own power adapter that would be ON over night. Or at least a docking station, it's so easy, just put two metal contacts on the bottom of the mouse for charging, they already have those two magnets there it already looks like ready for dock charging without the weight and cover on a wired version, just looks. Paying over +60% for wireless, that's crazy to me, that would need to be a minimum battery light weight constant charging and come with a big mouse pad that can charge the mouse constantly. I've seen the 703 or what it is and they don't even come with the pad? And shops don't sell the pad only mouse? Really what the hell.

And this?






Reconnecting the receiver and mouse to a cable all the time, charging via cable... Why isn't the receiver buit into the cable or just connect it to a separate cable really if it's not some proprietary connector.
Charging mouse pad seemed small to me, I would rather have a 0.5-1.0mm thick charging sheet that I can put under any mouse pad I want to use. Or hell, mount it under the table.

Honestly I would be fine with a parking zone charging pad or dock that would charge over night.

White colored mice can look interesting, had one too, but to me they are distracting same as any visible lights that aren't covered by the hand.

G703 with the pad at a price of current G403 wireless, would be I guess an acceptable price, at least when they are on a discount, no more than $70 for wireless.


----------



## pez

My mouse just previously sat in an on, but idle state for the last 3 days (no use, just on) and it still had 89% when I woke my computer up to use it again. I find it very hard to ONLY get a single day out of this mouse.


----------



## Synoxia

Stablest firmware?
Actually have 3.1.7 on wireless


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My mouse just previously sat in an on, but idle state for the last 3 days (no use, just on) and it still had 89% when I woke my computer up to use it again. I find it very hard to ONLY get a single day out of this mouse.


Yeah I agree. I generally can go a good 3-4 days of usage before needing to charge up.

Charging doesn't even take that long either. A lunch break or so and it's done.


----------



## Nivity

I am confused about the charging thing.

Is it their own mouse pad you gotta use?
If so, no thank you.

Also adding more weight, no thank you.


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am confused about the charging thing.
> 
> Is it their own mouse pad you gotta use?
> If so, no thank you.
> 
> Also adding more weight, no thank you.


G703 w/ Powerplay mousepad, G403 w/o Powerplay mousepad

Both same weight


----------



## Frostedlight

I ended up getting a wireless G403 and I have to say I'm loving it. I think that the inconvenience of charging every 3-4 days is offset by the comfort and ease of no wires for me. Have to guiltily admit that I have a G Pro, G102 and wired G403 and that the G Pro was easily the best mouse I've ever used but having no wires is almost as good and looks better on my desk/ when changing mousepads/keyboards etc.

I had a question though because I'm planning on trying to reduce some weight - on the G403 wireless there are wires connected to the internal magnets - do these do anything or do they work to cancel out a magnetic field that might interfere with the wireless?

Removing the weight cover is already ~3g, removing the internal magnets (if that can be done) would save another ~3g, changing the battery to a smaller one ~4g and a few bits and bobs here and there with the plastic would take the G403 to a 95g mouse which is reasonable.


----------



## Melan

Unless you're gaming 24/7, charging it every 3-4 days is barely an inconvenience. I charge mine every 2 days from 25-30% up to 95% within an hour and just roll with it.


----------



## minimindy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am confused about the charging thing.
> 
> Is it their own mouse pad you gotta use?
> If so, no thank you.
> 
> Also adding more weight, no thank you.


no its all optional, even with the g703


----------



## Melan

Just received my corepad feet for G403.

Initial impression - meh. In fact, slightly more meh than hotlines. I feel like they are made to be put on top second layer of logitech original 2-layer feet.


----------



## Zeper

Yeah as I remember using corepad on my deathadder 2013. They are really really thin better to double stack them or use them over original skates. Wish they were 1mm thick as hyperglides


----------



## Melan

They are the same thickness as hotlines though. Hotlines are "glidier", but I'll give it few weeks to break in. Back skate is kinda scratchy on my zero.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am confused about the charging thing.
> 
> Is it their own mouse pad you gotta use?
> If so, no thank you.
> 
> Also adding more weight, no thank you.


Yeah and the mouse pad that they have so far is way too small for me. I just can't go back to a small mousepad after years of using the QcK+/Heavy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> G703 w/ Powerplay mousepad, G403 w/o Powerplay mousepad
> 
> Both same weight


Both the same weight without the wireless charging adapter. If that adapter is more than 2-3g on top of the original cover's weight, than that's another deal breaker, IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostedlight*
> 
> I ended up getting a wireless G403 and I have to say I'm loving it. I think that the inconvenience of charging every 3-4 days is offset by the comfort and ease of no wires for me. Have to guiltily admit that I have a G Pro, G102 and wired G403 and that the G Pro was easily the best mouse I've ever used but having no wires is almost as good and looks better on my desk/ when changing mousepads/keyboards etc.
> 
> I had a question though because I'm planning on trying to reduce some weight - on the G403 wireless there are wires connected to the internal magnets - do these do anything or do they work to cancel out a magnetic field that might interfere with the wireless?
> 
> Removing the weight cover is already ~3g, removing the internal magnets (if that can be done) would save another ~3g, changing the battery to a smaller one ~4g and a few bits and bobs here and there with the plastic would take the G403 to a 95g mouse which is reasonable.


I went to swipe with my GFs mouse the other day, and even with a light cord and a bungee, it still felt alien.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Just received my corepad feet for G403.
> 
> Initial impression - meh. In fact, slightly more meh than hotlines. I feel like they are made to be put on top second layer of logitech original 2-layer feet.


That's what I've done on my G403s. Have stuck all the Corepads ONTO the original logitech feet, you have to be blind-freddy's cousin for taking off the originals to install Corepads







?


----------



## iBerggman

Speaking of mousefeet, has anyone tried the round universal mouse feet Artisan sells? Might order some to try, thinking about getting a Zero or Hayate Otsu as well.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> Speaking of mousefeet, has anyone tried the round universal mouse feet Artisan sells? Might order some to try, thinking about getting a Zero or Hayate Otsu as well.


They've been selling them for years, especially made for their own mouse pads. Although have no idea how well they work with non-artisan pads.


----------



## rivage

Hi everyone!

my Goliathus Speed starting to wear off and never felt like it really fit with my G403...

any good recommendations for a mousepad? Glorious? Artisan? I don't know where to start really...


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> my Goliathus Speed starting to wear off and never felt like it really fit with my G403...
> 
> any good recommendations for a mousepad? Glorious? Artisan? I don't know where to start really...


I recommend a Dechanic speed or control mousepad.

There isn't anything sexy about it and it smells like a warehouse of tires







, but they are available in a number of sizes, and seem to last a fair bit of time (I've seen them compared to the old version of the Goliathus which was better regarded(?) than the newer one), but the one I have still looks fresh after 8-10 months of use and abuse.

It has stitched edges, and a tighter weave than a Qck heavy (these don't last long at all) and at least the speed version, in my experience, is a good (if generic) pad

If I'm honest its probably a lot like the Glorious mouse pad (just from appearance and assumptions about their origins), but with a less cringy logo, and different colors of stitching available. Get which ever is cheaper, mouse pads are like tires or brakes, get something decent, but plan on replacing it after it wears out


----------



## tech99

For best or most accurate mouse movement, should I uninstall Logitech Gaming Software from my PC after I've made the necessary settings and stored them on the On-Board Memory of the G403?


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> For best or most accurate mouse movement, should I uninstall Logitech Gaming Software from my PC after I've made the necessary settings and stored them on the On-Board Memory of the G403?


It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Vipu

I guess there is no own topic for the G703 and G903?

I wonder does the charge work if you put the charging mousepad under your own?
Or even better, will they sell later just the charging thing without the mat so its very very thin and can have it under your own mat?
2nd best thing, is it possible to mod it somehow, peel the mat off and have the charging thing left and put it under your own mat?


----------



## Pa12a

My 3rd RMA model has got a rattling wheel too.









So disappointing because I love the G403 so much yet I've gotten 3 with a rattling wheel and 1 with a loud and loose as hell wheel. Makes me sad when I think that I've requested an RMA like every 2-3 months since I got my pre-order copy.

Like I literally didn't do anything with it. I am REALLY careful about my gear. I don't throw my mouse around, I don't even use low sensitivity to do that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I guess there is no own topic for the G703 and G903?
> 
> I wonder does the charge work if you put the charging mousepad under your own?
> Or even better, will they sell later just the charging thing without the mat so its very very thin and can have it under your own mat?
> 2nd best thing, is it possible to mod it somehow, peel the mat off and have the charging thing left and put it under your own mat?


The pad has charging areas build in, so you'd only be able to charge it based off of the surface area of the pad they sell (which isn't very big). If you put something on top of it that was bigger, you'd have a weird and uneven surface.

Also, unless they one-upped wireless charging technology that cell phone OEMs use, I'd be surprised if it could penetrate an additional surface on top of it.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Did some free Dooming and I can say that G403 lacks size for me even in FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sensor I got no complaints 800 CPII seems fine. For my relaxed grip I need a mouse that fills the hand more as the G403 "lags" in the hand and I prefer to aim more with thumb and pinky grip in the palm than with fingers. The shape is nice, just needs to be inflated in width and length. Anyone knows some reliable tapes to mod mouse shapes? Got no 3D printer, otherwise printing my own shell would be the way to go while dropping the internals over from G403.


Get an IME3.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> my Goliathus Speed starting to wear off and never felt like it really fit with my G403...
> 
> any good recommendations for a mousepad? Glorious? Artisan? I don't know where to start really...


Depends what you want glidewise. The Glorious works well with the stock mousefeet that are on the g403 (which many hate), it doesn't change it's glide with higher or lower humidity has a different x y axis feel but retains it glide for much longer than most other pads. It is a bit on the faster side while still offering enough control.

My personal favorite out of all currently available clothpads, is the Dreammachines DM Pad XL . It offers the same things as the glorious, with a little bit faster glide but a more even x y axis feel to it. And it is a bargain at half the price compared to other mousepads of the same size and quality.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Get an IME3.0
> Depends what you want glidewise. The Glorious works well with the stock mousefeet that are on the g403 (which many hate), it doesn't change it's glide with higher or lower humidity has a different x y axis feel but retains it glide for much longer than most other pads. It is a bit on the faster side while still offering enough control.
> 
> My personal favorite out of all currently available clothpads, is the Dreammachines DM Pad XL . It offers the same things as the glorious, with a little bit faster glide but a more even x y axis feel to it. And it is a bargain at half the price compared to other mousepads of the same size and quality.


I bought the Dechanic Speed yesterday that someone from this thread recommended me. Where can I get the Dreammachines DM Pad XL? Seems to be out of stock on their website.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> I bought the Dechanic Speed yesterday that someone from this thread recommended me. Where can I get the Dreammachines DM Pad XL? Seems to be out of stock on their website.


I ordered mine on their website https://dreammachines.pl/en . Seems to be in stock for me.

I have never tried the Dechanic, i just ordered one. Let's see.


----------



## rivage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I ordered mine on their website https://dreammachines.pl/en . Seems to be in stock for me.
> 
> I have never tried the Dechanic, i just ordered one. Let's see.


Oh thank you.
I bought the Large mousepad for 14 euros with no shipping cost whatsoever which is pretty sweet.









Alright gotchu!
We'll see how it goes. I'll be posting here to tell you which one is better / feels better for me.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Oh thank you.
> I bought the Large mousepad for 14 euros with no shipping cost whatsoever which is pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright gotchu!
> We'll see how it goes. I'll be posting here to tell you which one is better / feels better for me.


Nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> My 3rd RMA model has got a rattling wheel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So disappointing because I love the G403 so much yet I've gotten 3 with a rattling wheel and 1 with a loud and loose as hell wheel. Makes me sad when I think that I've requested an RMA like every 2-3 months since I got my pre-order copy.
> 
> Like I literally didn't do anything with it. I am REALLY careful about my gear. I don't throw my mouse around, I don't even use low sensitivity to do that.


It you thumb back a few pages, the issue is broken down and some solutions are discussed. tl;dr its a piece of plastic meant to stop scroll wheel backlight bleeding. Its a poor design but it can be more securely affixed using tape or by removing it entirely.


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> It you thumb back a few pages, the issue is broken down and some solutions are discussed. tl;dr its a piece of plastic meant to stop scroll wheel backlight bleeding. Its a poor design but it can be more securely affixed using tape or by removing it entirely.


Alright, thanks, I heard of the tape thing before but I couldn't find it a while back. I've ordered some replacement feet for my wireless to fix it myself.


----------



## Zeper

So I lost this black connector that connects the top of the mouse shell pics: https://gyazo.com/18cd08b349348b85bd1b0f22370402d6 while I was trying to remove the magnets and installing a paracord cable. Is there any subsitute I can use for this or buy anything relatively similar to that black connector


----------



## Melan

Use thin plastic. Should be thin enough to keep the ribbon cable inside the slot.

Also you can't "lose" the that plastic bit, you can break it off. You broke it.


----------



## Zeper

Alright, thanks man! i'll try that, didn't even realize until i was putting the mouse back together gotta be more careful with these things


----------



## Melan

Indeed. I hate these connectors. Broke plenty of them myself. :\


----------



## Dr.xartoNz

Hey guys , since hyperglide didnt produce any g403 mouse feet , I was using the corepads one .
They are pretty good like you say in this post.
However , the OVERALL glide is kinda slower / more controlled compared to hyperglides and even the stock ones.
So im thinking of buying hyperglides but dont know which one of those small for old logitech models would be better.

http://prntscr.com/g42c2q

Take a look at the screenshot , would be really glad if anyone could help.


----------



## pez

People normally buy the MX-2 hyperglides when in a pinch. They're small enough and can fit over most stock feet. You could get away with 3 or 4 of those on top and 3 on bottom.


----------



## rivage

Has hyperglide commented on the G403 feet lately? I remember them saying they were the primary concern after the ZA 13.


----------



## Melan

They said ZA13 come first, next are G403. ZA13 are now a thing so let's wait for G403.


----------



## Avalar

Emailed them about the new Sensei/Rival 310 too. Awaiting a reply.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoxia*
> 
> Stablest firmware?
> Actually have 3.1.7 on wireless


The latest, new mice ship with it already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I am confused about the charging thing.
> 
> Is it their own mouse pad you gotta use?
> If so, no thank you.
> 
> Also adding more weight, no thank you.


Their own pad. Exactly, no thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Get an IME3.0


Already have one, used it over 11 years and still working fine. 430CPI is too low though, up to 1920px OK usable but past that not really and even for FPS gaming having 800CPI is better from my experience, smaller aim/camera angle step.
Obviously needed a replacement and there are none at that size since IE3.0 went out of production, not with the basic features such as split buttons and an issue free sensor. G403 is the closest. Tried a few mice over the years, returned them all except now G403 which I keep, it's the first mice worth keeping and so far no defects or major issues and it was almost half the price of what Zowie etc. sells for when they launch their updated renamed same mice again.
The IE3.0 shape is not perfect for me either but it's decently sized at least and I can control it between thumb and pinky where as the G403 is a touch too narrow and missing an ass for that, possible but not comfy.

I don't know the stock feet on G403 don't impress me but is there even anything much better worth the investment some of these "branded" feet cost? Might just stick the IE3.0 cheap replacement feet on it if I get tired of the stock feet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The latest, new mice ship with it already.
> Their own pad. Exactly, no thank you.
> Already have one, used it over 11 years and still working fine. 430CPI is too low though, up to 1920px OK usable but past that not really and even for FPS gaming having 800CPI is better from my experience, smaller aim/camera angle step.
> Obviously needed a replacement and there are none at that size since IE3.0 went out of production, not with the basic features such as split buttons and an issue free sensor. G403 is the closest. Tried a few mice over the years, returned them all except now G403 which I keep, it's the first mice worth keeping and so far no defects or major issues and it was almost half the price of what Zowie etc. sells for when they launch their updated renamed same mice again.
> The IE3.0 shape is not perfect for me either but it's decently sized at least and I can control it between thumb and pinky where as the G403 is a touch too narrow and missing an ass for that, possible but not comfy.
> 
> I don't know the stock feet on G403 don't impress me but is there even anything much better worth the investment some of these "branded" feet cost? Might just stick the IE3.0 cheap replacement feet on it if I get tired of the stock feet.


The hotline games feet are good. A hair slower than hyperglides, but much better than the garbage Logitech puts on the G Pro and G403.


----------



## Pa12a

Is there any chance that the newer batches with a fixed wheel actually got just "G403" written on the packaging rather than "G403 Prodigy"? The wheel on this one is pretty sturdy and doesn't wobble at all, even if it still is easy as anything to scroll with.

If yes I might've had done so many RMAs yet because I always got replacements from older batches until now.


----------



## ncck

My box says "G403" only and has no QC issue. Both clicks feels like 303 and my wheel doesn't rattle. Mouse skate still suck


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> My box says "G403" only and has no QC issue. Both clicks feels like 303 and my wheel doesn't rattle. Mouse skate still suck


Yeah I also noticed that, the older G403 has got mushier clicks. New one feels sturdier overall too.

But yeah, I don't think Logitech will ever change when it comes to mouse feet. G502 was a nightmare when it first came out.


----------



## phaseshift

So I recently picked up a G403 Prodigu, I'm loving it so far but my only gripe is the texture of the mouse. It's too smooth, but once my palm gets semi moist that's when I start to really like the mouse. Does anyone have the same issue?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> Is there any chance that the newer batches with a fixed wheel actually got just "G403" written on the packaging rather than "G403 Prodigy"? The wheel on this one is pretty sturdy and doesn't wobble at all, even if it still is easy as anything to scroll with.
> 
> If yes I might've had done so many RMAs yet because I always got replacements from older batches until now.


I got G403 Prodigy, no issues and what I can find is minor and way worse on all the other mice I've tried before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> So I recently picked up a G403 Prodigu, I'm loving it so far but my only gripe is the texture of the mouse. It's too smooth, but once my palm gets semi moist that's when I start to really like the mouse. Does anyone have the same issue?


It's too rough for me, I prefer glossy surface and larger size where the surface will hold to my hand where as these rubber coated with rubber sides mice have to be held with more force it doesn't stick. Rubberized mice tend to sweat the hands more too but they can be easier to keep clean if that's a thing for you, glossy can get messy.


----------



## Conditioned

MIne developed double click.. had it for...3-4 months I think.


----------



## JackCY

Depends how much you use a mouse, all mechanical microswitches do that, just spray inside the switch with contact cleaner and click it full down a few times, done for another year or two. It's how I upkeep my IE3.0 for what is about forever. Have my own tester app that detects/confirms double clicking by reporting back the time between clicks, easy to check with to make sure. The springs in my IE3.0 Omron switches are feather weight after all the years. Contact cleaner is your friend really, replacing the switches is expensive and not user friendly, the contact cleaner is far easier and cheaper.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Depends how much you use a mouse, all mechanical microswitches do that, just spray inside the switch with contact cleaner and click it full down a few times, done for another year or two. It's how I upkeep my IE3.0 for what is about forever. Have my own tester app that detects/confirms double clicking by reporting back the time between clicks, easy to check with to make sure. The springs in my IE3.0 Omron switches are feather weight after all the years. Contact cleaner is your friend really, replacing the switches is expensive and not user friendly, the contact cleaner is far easier and cheaper.


Right. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Koova

Just picked up the g703, really like the shape. I read complaints regarding angled sensor, but decided to give it a shot anyway.

The angled sensor was immediately noticeable to me. I'm coming from a g400, not sure why Logitech decided this was a good idea (never had this issue before). When I swipe horizontally, the mouse clearly tracks diagonally. I can compensate to correct this, and still achieve a proper straight line, but it feels unnatural.

I've seen the image from Logitech showing how to correctly hold the mouse, and I would say my grip follows that image for the most part (except my ring finger is not on top of the mouse).

Will give it a few more hours, but probably sending it back. Shame, I was looking forward the whole wireless gaming mouse thing.


----------



## Pa12a

It's very likely the way you grip it, if you can't get used to it just go look for smth else. Wouldn't be surprised if you needed to get used to an EC series or IME.

My current problem is that with the FK1 I do almost everything better EXCEPT tracking. Like I can't do small adjustments as good as with the G403, tracking targets such as heads is better too. However my spray control really suffers with the G403, even if I got used to it the FK1 is just much more nimble to pull into certain directions.

I wonder if I'm able to eliminate the problem with a bigger ambi mouse like the Sensei or so. Might be the small size, I don't know. It's been almost 1 year since I got the G403 so I can't remember.


----------



## Koova

I used an IME for ~9 years or so (switch between that an mx518/g400). The sensor angle seems specific to this mouse. I have a rival 310 on the way, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koova*
> 
> Just picked up the g703, really like the shape. I read complaints regarding angled sensor, but decided to give it a shot anyway.
> 
> The angled sensor was immediately noticeable to me. I'm coming from a g400, not sure why Logitech decided this was a good idea (never had this issue before). When I swipe horizontally, the mouse clearly tracks diagonally. I can compensate to correct this, and still achieve a proper straight line, but it feels unnatural.
> 
> I've seen the image from Logitech showing how to correctly hold the mouse, and I would say my grip follows that image for the most part (except my ring finger is not on top of the mouse).
> 
> Will give it a few more hours, but probably sending it back. Shame, I was looking forward the whole wireless gaming mouse thing.


The sensor is not angled the rear of the mouse is toward one side at least when you look at the bottom, the hump is to the thumb side and there is no hump to the pinky side, that's all there is to the shape. There is no angle.
Tracks horizontally for me, it's all about grip, if you put the wheel/center part vertical and move mouse horizontal the cursor is moving horizontally = no angle. You're simply holding it odd at an angle in your hand because of the mouse rear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> It's very likely the way you grip it, if you can't get used to it just go look for smth else. Wouldn't be surprised if you needed to get used to an EC series or IME.
> 
> My current problem is that with the FK1 I do almost everything better EXCEPT tracking. Like I can't do small adjustments as good as with the G403, tracking targets such as heads is better too. However my spray control really suffers with the G403, even if I got used to it the FK1 is just much more nimble to pull into certain directions.
> 
> I wonder if I'm able to eliminate the problem with a bigger ambi mouse like the Sensei or so. Might be the small size, I don't know. It's been almost 1 year since I got the G403 so I can't remember.


It's the shape difference. I've have my IME3.0 still connected but don't use it, over 11 years of use on it exclusively.

Rival 310 is new and seems nice but I have not had the chance yet to try it, it seems quite similar to G403, it's way smaller than Rival 300 and shape is different too, made more suitable for medium hands where as Rival 300 was for larger hands mostly which was great but the rest of it was awful.

The only downside I have with G403 is small rear width but after using it over 2 weeks and finishing Doom twice and countless hours racing in AC it's not a problem to match the performance of IME3.0, sure it's not as comfy I think as IME but for it's size and price it's a hell of a good deal and mouse. The glides suck Logitech, they really do, most noticeable when you put more force/weight on the mouse with hand and the glides are not as far to edges of the mouse as they should be at least for me. Finger grip etc. you won't really notice though.


----------



## Wu-TanG21

Since my DA Chroma died two weeks ago, I looked for a new mouse. I ordered the G403, but was scared to get a bad copy with scroll rattle.
Today when I received the mouse, the first thing I noticed on the box was that the SN begins with 1720. So maybe a fresh batch of G403's? I tried the mouse out for couple of hours now and everything is very solid. Love it!


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wu-TanG21*
> 
> Since my DA Chroma died two weeks ago, I looked for a new mouse. I ordered the G403, but was scared to get a bad copy with scroll rattle.
> Today when I received the mouse, the first thing I noticed on the box was that the SN begins with 1720. So maybe a fresh batch of G403's? I tried the mouse out for couple of hours now and everything is very solid. Love it!


The serial number 1720 means, it was made 2017 week 20 . So that is a batch from May.


----------



## Dr.xartoNz

I ordered around a week ago the mx2 hyperglides along some for gpro. I got an email some days ago telling me I have to give them the full address with the door unit number since it is an apartment they said to me. Here in Greece that method doesnt exist, the full address is the name of the road , street number and the postal code.
At first I didnt understand what he meant till I searched online, looks like this has to do with north america or somthing noth quite sure yet.
In Germany where I used to live aswell, this door unit number doesnt exist too. He said that they cant ship if they dont know the full address(note that I told the employee which floor and direction of the door my apartment is). Then I responded that I have ordered many times from abroad and from north america aswell more than once and nothing like that was asked. This fking doesnt make any sense. so he went on and cancelled my order.
The only thing I can think of is that the shipping appears to be too expensive for them and they are trying to find an excuse to cancel the order. My address is right, why wouldnt they want some profit, because they probably dont get any and since on their website they say if you order more than one pack there are no shipping fees they cant tell me to pay extra,therefore finding some bull**** excuse trying to confuse me.
Thats the only thing I can think of.
Sorry for any language errors

Edit: after some further talking and kind of complaining they agreed to shipping saying that many packets havent been received. Nonetheless im getting them , looks like it


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Rival 310 is new and seems nice but I have not had the chance yet to try it, it seems quite similar to G403, it's way smaller than Rival 300 and shape is different too, made more suitable for medium hands where as Rival 300 was for larger hands mostly which was great but the rest of it was awful.


I'm currently deciding whether I should just stick to the EC2-A or not. The Rival 310 won't be an option because I need something smaller than the G403 and stay ergonomic at the same time. An EC3-A with 3360 woulda done it. I wonder if the Kone Pure OE feels smaller?

I have an EC2-A w/ white logo here that I bought second hand, but the shell is making cracking noises and feels like it could break any moment. Rubber cable is pretty twisted but I guess it's alright cause I got a mouse bungee. Need to buy new mouse feet though, the Intelli ones I bought are sticky and crap.

At the same time I'm just waiting for the moment when I get a brand new one or a cheap one from ebay and then see some announcement a few months later about a 3360 refresh.


----------



## JackCY

I've had only the EC1 Evo CL which was to me too small and of weird shape that doesn't fit me, it's not an IE3.0 clone, it's more of inspired by it when it comes to the rear, the front is so short, side buttons so bad, bugged wheel, ... was the odd 3090 sensor.
The EC2 is fairly small IMHO but how you grip each mouse will impact how much size of it works for you or not. To me G403 is probably smaller or quite similar size to EC1 but I can use it because the grip is different than EC1. Rival 310 would probably be better for me than G403 shape wise but it may not be.
ZA13 is the smallest but ambi. I would go with ZA over FK. Zowies are expensive, the shells creak and move and don't feel sturdy, none of them, none have buttons separated from shell, I cannot recommend Zowie, they are usable if the shape fits you and buttons don't bother you but nothing to seek at least to me. And yes they keep using an older sensor for ages, which practically is not a problem for most people and it saves them production cost.

Haven't heard about Zowie/BenQ making a refresh with 3360 or offering more size options or at least with bigger step than useless 2-4mm difference.

Don't know any smaller than EC2 right hand only mouse. Usually they are ambi.


----------



## abso

I read somewhere you should use this mouse at 500hz rather than 1000hz because of some slight delay happening on 1000hz. Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## Melan

There isn't any delay.


----------



## SynergyCB

Anyone experience a problem with their scrollwheel scrolling up a step or two when scrolling down? or scrolling down a step or two when scrolling up. It happens with my G703 but I'm fairly certain the G403 has the same scrollwheel.

I'll be scrolling down my twitter timeline and every once in a while it'll scroll up a few steps.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Anyone experience a problem with their scrollwheel scrolling up a step or two when scrolling down? or scrolling down a step or two when scrolling up. It happens with my G703 but I'm fairly certain the G403 has the same scrollwheel.
> 
> I'll be scrolling down my twitter timeline and every once in a while it'll scroll up a few steps.


Yeah I have. That's a flaw, and you should get a replacement.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Anyone experience a problem with their scrollwheel scrolling up a step or two when scrolling down? or scrolling down a step or two when scrolling up. It happens with my G703 but I'm fairly certain the G403 has the same scrollwheel.
> 
> I'll be scrolling down my twitter timeline and every once in a while it'll scroll up a few steps.


Yup, this started happening very recently on my G403 wireless as well. When scrolling either up or down, it'll randomly jump in the opposite direction.


----------



## discodredd

Has anyone modded the wireless G403 to make it lighter? I love the mouse but I wish it was lighter.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discodredd*
> 
> Has anyone modded the wireless G403 to make it lighter? I love the mouse but I wish it was lighter.


You could take out the magnets that hold the weight compartment door in, but that's about it, besides drilling holes in random places.


----------



## jayfkay

I wish Logitech would do g403 internals in g400 (orientated) shell. Anyone else?

Any plans @CPate?


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I wish Logitech would do g403 internals in g400 (orientated) shell. Anyone else?
> 
> Any plans @CPate?


a million times yes!
I would probably buy 10 and that would see me out for life


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> You could take out the magnets that hold the weight compartment door in, but that's about it, besides drilling holes in random places.


What would be the real downsides if I drilled some holes?
Some dirt/dust maybe can get in but does that REALLY matter so much?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What would be the real downsides if I drilled some holes?
> Some dirt/dust maybe can get in but does that REALLY matter so much?


Well I guess if you made too many holes, the rigidity of it would be compromised.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Spoiler: Well here's the wired G403 with holes drilled in it.







Besides what you see in that picture, they didn't specify what else was removed.


----------



## octiceps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Well here's the wired G403 with holes drilled in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides what you see in that picture, they didn't specify what else was removed.


Damn that's making my trypophobia act up.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiceps*
> 
> Damn that's making my trypophobia act up.


Doesn't help that the pictures of it online are just truly disturbing regardless of the actual phobia.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Well here's the wired G403 with holes drilled in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides what you see in that picture, they didn't specify what else was removed.


So all those holes for about -10g right?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So all those holes for about -10g right?


I think so? You'd have to ask the zeecrear guy himself. Keep in mind that it was a custom order.

I assume the person who paid for the job wanted the weight lightened with everything but the dpi button to stay functional. Going with that assumption, there's still other stuff to remove. Personally, I wouldn't have drilled those holes near the sensor portion, or if possible, none at all on the bottom of the mouse. Not my judgement call though.


----------



## sulixe

Apparently the firmware breaking the receiver is present on win8.1 and the latest firmware didn't fix it. I still get the device malfunction error after the update

I wish I had known about this problem before downgrading from W10 to W8.1.

On the plus side, the update fixed it for my W10 desktop


----------



## Japi95

Anybody have recently done rma to logitech rattling scroll wheel. I done 8/18/2017 rma request and no answer yet


----------



## SmashTV

Did mine within a week of release and got a pristine replacement in two days.


----------



## Melan

Call them if they don't respond by mail.

Edit: You can also keep writing them to update your RMA ticket. If everything else fails, poke @CPate to give them a nudge.


----------



## ncck

From:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6vxc4e/logitech_g603_spotted/

Guessed to be a smaller 403


----------



## Melan

Ooook. That's interesting. I'd like a smaller G403 for sure.


----------



## MasterBash

Interesting. I was hoping to see a G600 refresh, I think its overdue, but this is good too.


----------



## vanir1337

If that's an ambidextrous G403 I'm all sold. Please let there be a wired version...


----------



## munchzilla

non-separate button shells?!
why!?

also: if it's a less tall G403 I'm down. height is the only negative thing about the G403/G703 for me.

edit: nvm it seems to be wireless...
http://www.pc21.fr/fiche/910-005101-g603-lightspeed-gaming-mouse-wireless-eer2-in-i1985971.html


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> non-separate button shells?!


Cheaper and less/no rattle without the springs.


----------



## madn3ss795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> non-separate button shells?!
> why!?


Could be lightning and the image' blurriness.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

It also looks like they wanted to make a callback to the "classic" mx500 era designs.

That and they probably wanted a somewhat cheaper mouse to speed up the $99 mousepad adoption rate.


----------



## Melan

I wonder if I can 3d print a "dock" for that powerplay mousepad to make it big enough so I can put my zero over it.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Japi95*
> 
> Anybody have recently done rma to logitech rattling scroll wheel. I done 8/18/2017 rma request and no answer yet


You can fix it yourself there is a guide somewhere, I have fixed mine by doing it


----------



## Japi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> You can fix it yourself there is a guide somewhere, I have fixed mine by doing it


I don't want fix it my self because i don't want lose warranty


----------



## ninogui

Hi guys

as a new owner of a g403 I´d like to ask if there´s a way to soften the spring of the scroll wheel button as I find it too stiff ?
if the button base inside is similar to the g502/500/900 maybe take one spring and leave the other (I believe there´s two of them side by side) ?


----------



## JackCY

It's the click of the switch that is stiff, they don't use Omron but some other square switch, it seems the same in SS R310 and S310 as well, same square switch that is stiff to click. It's lower than Omron I guess that's why they all are adopting it for middle click









G603 photos, it's poor quality the buttons are separate the photos cannot show that much detail with the Logi small buttons spacing hell even with your own eyes you can barely see it on a G403 compared to SS 310s.
G603... smaller? I don't know, make me a G4003 a much bigger one especially length wise for the palm. There are tons of tiny mice under 120mm to choose from as well as middle size 124-128mm but close to none 132mm+.


----------



## Yaiklai

The G603 looks like it's the same size (at least from the top), but with no separate buttons and no LEDs except one tiny indicator light behind the DPI button. Price seems to be around 80€.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yaiklai*
> 
> The G603 looks like it's the same size (at least from the top), but with no separate buttons and no LEDs except one tiny indicator light behind the DPI button. Price seems to be around 80€.


I wonder what's so special about it then with hardly a difference in price...


----------



## predict

really disappointing if it just turns out to be a budget wireless g403... imean why are no companies other than zowie doing s/m/l sizes


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *predict*
> 
> really disappointing if it just turns out to be a budget wireless g403... imean why are no companies other than zowie doing s/m/l sizes


That's what I thought, but I mean, it's hardly "budget" at $95


----------



## Yaiklai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> That's what I thought, but I mean, it's hardly "budget" at $95


Well the G602 is 79$, so the G603 is probably 79$ too, that's 20$ cheaper in the US than the G403/703. I would still buy the wireless g403 over it though, probably... but getting a mouse that's not from last year with a rattling wheel is actually hard for some reason.


----------



## JustinSane

Am I crazy for hoping this thing is around 90 grams?

Maybe their testing the water with a smaller battery/lower weight.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

This rehash product cycle is going to last at least a year or two isn't it?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Am I crazy for hoping this thing is around 90 grams?
> 
> Maybe their testing the water with a smaller battery/lower weight.


Idk. If that's the case, it'd be like Logitech is catering specifically to the people who loved the wireless G403, but wish it was lighter. But I feel like anyone that's gonna be _that_ nitpicky about their mouse would have found this forum by now, and could instead get the Wired G403 and just replace the cable.


----------



## pez

The G603 being like the older Logi mx5xx mice would be interesting, but that shape doesn't look too different from the G403....my interest is peaked, but something has to change outside of the non-separated buttons.


----------



## kackbratze

Anyone else think the mousefeet are horrible on the g403? It feels so incosistent and I think it's just way too much friction for me. I can't do really small adjustments in FPS.... Anyone tried the hotline games competition 0.6mm on the g403? Can recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Melan

Stock feet? Yes. They are pretty bad.

I'd recommend corepad skates over hotlines.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Stock feet? Yes. They are pretty bad.
> 
> I'd recommend corepad skates over hotlines.


^ Me too.


----------



## kackbratze

Cheers! Just ordered Corepad Skates


----------



## pruik6

Why you guys like so much the G403? i could not get a grip on it. Still rocking on the G502, downside its heavy. Hoping for a G503


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> Why you guys like so much the G403? i could not get a grip on it. Still rocking on the G502, downside its heavy. Hoping for a G503


I didn't like it at first. Took like 2-3 weeks to really appreciate it for me. Now I love it. G503 Wireless would be pretty cool though.


----------



## mirkea5

I've seen more than one person mentioning how in games like Overwatch holding left click gets interrupted. It becomes really annoying since I can't play Mercy for example. Does anyone have a fix for this?

The mouse used to work well with the game so I don't know what changed: the game, system or some settings related to the mouse


----------



## pez

Can't say that I've noticed that with mine, though I haven't played OW in about a week or so now. Even then I haven't played a character in some time where I constantly hold left click...maybe D.Va or Winston.

Wired or Wireless version?


----------



## mirkea5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Can't say that I've noticed that with mine, though I haven't played OW in about a week or so now. Even then I haven't played a character in some time where I constantly hold left click...maybe D.Va or Winston.
> 
> Wired or Wireless version?


Wireless

The few people who had the same issue are using the same mouse
https://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20757266154
Changing the DPI and polling rate didn't help


----------



## pez

So is it just Overwatch that the issue is occurring in? Can you faithfully reproduce it? Any difference with the software disabled/enabled?


----------



## mirkea5

I can faithfully reproduce it.

I barely play any other games atm so it's just Overwatch for me. The odd thing is that it works perfectly in the preparation stage, before the fight starts. I can keep a continuous stream as mercy or fire the full clip as Orisa with no problems. But once the fighting starts the problems appear: Orisa's gun will start choking (same with D.Va) or Mercy's stream will get cut off even if a team mate is like 2m in front of me and is mainly standing still with a clear line of sight.

I tried some suggestions on the logitech support forums about disabling power saving on the USB port
I tried re-installing the game.
I upgraded to the latest version of logitech gaming software and will see how that works. I'll try with an older version as well and also your suggestion to turn it off completely.
I'll try a different USB port as well (although I think I tried that already)


----------



## Vipu

Sounds like OW problem.


----------



## mirkea5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Sounds like OW problem.


Might be. Though some people reported it in other games such as Battlefield and PUBG.

Here's a video that someone else took


----------



## cirov

Is it possible to replace middlebutton microswitch? That thing is unbelivably stiff.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cirov*
> 
> Is it possible to replace middlebutton microswitch? That thing is unbelivably stiff.


It does break in though


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> It does break in though


Mine have been 8 months in use, still stiff AF.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Mine have been 8 months in use, still stiff AF.


heh mine was good from the start... shame about the variance here.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

6 months here, but I use middle click a lot while browsing. It's perfect for me. Not light enough that I accidentally click it when gaming but hard enough that I can click it with ease.


----------



## vanir1337

I've had 2 G403's, first was pretty much brand new, the other one was used for months, and both had a ridiculously stiff middle click. Shameful.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Maybe it's personal preference then?

I have 1 Wired G403 and 2 Wireless ones. I've gone through a couple more wireless ones via returns for lemons and none of their middle clicks have really bothered me to any extent. They were pretty hard out of the box but loosened up a bit after a week of use.

On the contrary I had a G203 and the middle click was way too light. Almost as light as m1/m2. Kept accidentally clicking when I was trying to scroll.


----------



## Vipu

Its hard to say but comparing to m1/m2 clicks my middle mouse is like 3-5 times harder to click.
You really have to click it if you want to click it, its impossible to do it by mistake or forget about binding anything to it because it needs too much focus to click it. (I rarely use middle button anyway)


----------



## pez

The middle click stiffness or ease depends on where you click it from. if you do it a bit from the front, it's a lot stiffer, but it's just right when doing it directly from the top or slightly behind. Because the switch is a lever (I'm pretty sure it is anyways), it works better when actuated from directly above.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yup, the button's on the right side of the mouse. So if you press on the right side of the scroll wheel towards that direction it becomes a lot easier as well.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I wish Logitech would do g403 internals in g400 (orientated) shell. Anyone else?
> 
> Any plans @CPate?


This is the dream, i still miss my mx518 best shape ever


----------



## Vipu

I just tried pressing middle mouse from all directions with all kind of styles, its stiff.


----------



## Melan

Yerp. I remapped cpi button as mouse3. Easier to press.


----------



## pez

l just went through my drawer of mice and among them, the lightest are between the Kinzu v2, and the DA:E. The heaviest/stiffest are between the FK1, G Pro and my Wireless G403. My wired G403 actually seems a tad lighter. Only difference between wired and wireless is the batch, but neither have any scroll wheel rattle. My wireless version has even seen more use than my wired one and I use m3 while browsing all the time.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Has anyone swapped out the switches on the G403?


----------



## Melan

I did. Several times even.


----------



## Saint Chewy

How difficult is it? It looks like there is a plastic housing surrounding the switches.


----------



## Melan

Taking it apart isn't hard tbh, but all switches are connected to a small board "hydra" style and very confusing. Make sure you read labels on button pcb when soldering to avoid removing wrong switch.


----------



## JackCY

How does this Logitech software works?
I managed to get it to allow me different profile per application and it seemed to detect.
Except that when I set profile A with default CPI 800 and profile B with default CPI 400 while both have 400+800 steps, it does not switch CPI automatically








As in default should be 800 CPI and when a specific application launches it should be 400 in that application and 800 if I ALT+TAB out of it though I would even be happy and tolerate that as long as the app is running the CPI was set to 400 and changes back to 800 when it;s closed.

How to do this in the LGS?
Do I need to use some hackery such as both profiles having different steps? Such as profile A only 800 and profile B only 400, or A 800 and 450 while B has 400 and 850?

Some hackery seems to work, such as A has 400+800default and B has only 400default and nothing else... gorram LGS.


----------



## jayfkay

Ok before I waste more money and time, could anyone tell me if upgrading from g400 to this is worth it and if so, whats exactly the difference when tracking or aiming?


----------



## SmashTV

Will feel better in mostly every respect sans shape. There is no replacing that shell...


----------



## frunction

I picked up a G703 white and I really like the mouse, but it's making my ring finger hurt for some reason. Anyone else have this issue? I think it might be the right side requires to much pressure to lift with the lack of grip on the right side and the overall balance of the mouse.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I picked up a G703 white and I really like the mouse, but it's making my ring finger hurt for some reason. Anyone else have this issue? I think it might be the right side requires to much pressure to lift with the lack of grip on the right side and the overall balance of the mouse.


Mine hurt on and off for the first 2 weeks of using it. Went away after that. Might be different for you though.


----------



## nidzakv

Hi.. I just got g403 wired, and i have terrible scroll rattle.. Is there a fix in later batches, cause i work in a selling department and i can chose a model by serial number exactly.. Thanks in advance !!!

Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Melan

It is not guaranteed what so ever. Only way to find out is to open the box and test it.


----------



## Gorgatron

anyone have a solution for the scroll wheel causing random jump in csgo? (mwheeldown +jump, mwheelup unbound). in Pubg I kept scroll for weapon switching and encounter random switching still. I've noticed others talk about having this problem but have yet to come across a solution


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> anyone have a solution for the scroll wheel causing random jump in csgo? (mwheeldown +jump, mwheelup unbound). in Pubg I kept scroll for weapon switching and encounter random switching still. I've noticed others talk about having this problem but have yet to come across a solution


Haven't found a solution still. My G703 suffers from a similar problem. My mousewheel will randomly scroll in the opposite direction.


----------



## Frosted racquet

How durable are the rubberized sidegrips? Anyone have pictures after several months of use?


----------



## phamtom

Been using mine for nearly a year and the grips feel and look pretty much like the first day, same goes for the top plastic


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phamtom*
> 
> Been using mine for nearly a year and the grips feel and look pretty much like the first day, same goes for the top plastic


Same experience here, purchased one in October of last year and nothing has worn out at all, even with almost every day use anywhere from 2-8 hours.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Haven't found a solution still. My G703 suffers from a similar problem. My mousewheel will randomly scroll in the opposite direction.


I get the feeling a folded piece of paper around the scroll wheel might do the trick but I haven't tried it myself. feels bad man


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Huh I've been using 2 G403s for almost a year and haven't had issues with the scroll wheel scrolling in the opposite direction.

Coating and rubber sides have held up great too.


----------



## Shogoki

I just tried the G403 at someone's place. I don't palm my mice, except in Windows, but i really like palming it. M1 and M2 tension is just fine and my aiming is stable. But i lost a LOT of speed with this thing compared to the G Pro and G303. And i mean a lot. I'm nowhere near as snappy, and claw gripping it is awkward.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Welcome to bigger mice

less fingertip movement results in less movement overall unless you relearn to compensate with wrist and arm movements


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Hi, got today new mouse everything fine but i started this "double click" test and sometimes double click happens. Quite often if i click left button very fast. And rarer when i click slower. And no double click if i click very slow and keep my finger on the button for like 0.5sec.

Is it not normal? Should i send it back to amazon?

Any owners of 403 can pass this test?

Test itself: http://unixpapa.com/js/testmouse.html



Update: Looks like my new G403 just died, left mouse works 1 click in 20 attempts.


----------



## Vipu

In this PUBG game you can do really well with spam clicking.

Today we discussed in discord how fast people can do "controlled spam clicking" so we tested here https://cookie.riimu.net/speed/

Then I noticed how terrible my G403 is with spam clicking, it feels like the click is "sticking" and kinda harder to press than other mice I got. (Well I felt the clicks were harder before but this test just confirmed it)
With old G400 I tried and it was easy to get 8-10 clicks per second.

Then I tried G403 and its super hard to get even 7 clicks.

Is this "normal" to have this hard clicky buttons or is there 1 fault in my mouse that I thought had none?


----------



## TeliaSonera

I just tried my new wireless g403 and it's perfect ... no rattle , right/left clicks are perfect, scroll wheel is smooth and isn't stiff
I highly recommend this mouse, much better than my mionix naos 7000 and mx518


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> In this PUBG game you can do really well with spam clicking.
> 
> Today we discussed in discord how fast people can do "controlled spam clicking" so we tested here https://cookie.riimu.net/speed/
> 
> Then I noticed how terrible my G403 is with spam clicking, it feels like the click is "sticking" and kinda harder to press than other mice I got. (Well I felt the clicks were harder before but this test just confirmed it)
> With old G400 I tried and it was easy to get 8-10 clicks per second.
> 
> Then I tried G403 and its super hard to get even 7 clicks.
> 
> Is this "normal" to have this hard clicky buttons or is there 1 fault in my mouse that I thought had none?


Bad unit, G403 should be super easy to spam click


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Bad unit, G403 should be super easy to spam click


its almost logitechs trademark, they always had a somewhat decent traveltime/distance for buttons and always had omrons.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> In this PUBG game you can do really well with spam clicking.
> 
> Today we discussed in discord how fast people can do "controlled spam clicking" so we tested here https://cookie.riimu.net/speed/
> 
> Then I noticed how terrible my G403 is with spam clicking, it feels like the click is "sticking" and kinda harder to press than other mice I got. (Well I felt the clicks were harder before but this test just confirmed it)
> With old G400 I tried and it was easy to get 8-10 clicks per second.
> 
> Then I tried G403 and its super hard to get even 7 clicks.
> 
> Is this "normal" to have this hard clicky buttons or is there 1 fault in my mouse that I thought had none?


Sounds like an issue with your copy. It should be a breeZe to spam life away with the 403.


----------



## jayfkay

bought one for 25 bucks.
unfortunately slight rattle when u shake it and the right thumbs button vibrates strongly when pressed. feels like a damn spring instead of a microswitch.

but it shall not concern me. the mouse feels great otherwise. the material is pretty solid and the cursor feels fantastic.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Hi, got today new mouse everything fine but i started this "double click" test and sometimes double click happens.


Also i replaced it with new one and in this test it gives me double click too. But like someone already said - this test is irrelevant. So i tried another test - i created 2 folders and click between them in order - and i dont open it with single click.
With previous mouse when i did so - somtimes one of those order was opening only with 1 click.

+ when i hear a bit other sound when left clicking with new mouse.

No rattle.

Btw whats ur series number? I have 1727. Is it good?


----------



## jayfkay

no complaints on my side, clicks are flawless.
one thing tho- can anything be doen about the LOD? its like not even a milimeter. i angle the mouse even slightly and it stops tracking ..^^


----------



## Melan

Been using some office grade wireless logitech mouse while away from home for few weeks, can not grip G403 when got back. Ring finger and pinky start hurting after 10 minutes. Oh and diagonal movement on swipes is back too. Sad times.

Edit: That was the mouse shape by the way if anyone's wondering. I think it was a part of KB/M combo too


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I picked up a G703 white and I really like the mouse, but it's making my ring finger hurt for some reason. Anyone else have this issue? I think it might be the right side requires to much pressure to lift with the lack of grip on the right side and the overall balance of the mouse.


No it's just your grip where you tense muscles. I don't grip any mice with my pinky, it's free to do what ever it wants to do. I literally hold almost any mouse with just ring finger and thumb without any crazy tension in the palm to grab it or bending fingers with tension to claw it or some other hurtful stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> anyone have a solution for the scroll wheel causing random jump in csgo? (mwheeldown +jump, mwheelup unbound). in Pubg I kept scroll for weapon switching and encounter random switching still. I've noticed others talk about having this problem but have yet to come across a solution


Yeah don't stop your scroll wheel in a middle position between steps, this happens on all mice with less defined muddy scroll steps. I don't like it either but the only thing to do would be to find a different wheel encoder that has way better steps and replace it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> I just tried the G403 at someone's place. I don't palm my mice, except in Windows, but i really like palming it. M1 and M2 tension is just fine and my aiming is stable. But i lost a LOT of speed with this thing compared to the G Pro and G303. And i mean a lot. I'm nowhere near as snappy, and claw gripping it is awkward.


Well there goes your problem, grip. And different size and shape. The mouse itself is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> In this PUBG game you can do really well with spam clicking.
> 
> Today we discussed in discord how fast people can do "controlled spam clicking" so we tested here https://cookie.riimu.net/speed/
> 
> Then I noticed how terrible my G403 is with spam clicking, it feels like the click is "sticking" and kinda harder to press than other mice I got. (Well I felt the clicks were harder before but this test just confirmed it)
> With old G400 I tried and it was easy to get 8-10 clicks per second.
> 
> Then I tried G403 and its super hard to get even 7 clicks.
> 
> Is this "normal" to have this hard clicky buttons or is there 1 fault in my mouse that I thought had none?


I can do 11 c/s...
And around 7.8 c/s for normal. Can't tell you about RMB that app doesn't support it in web browser.
Overall I found no difference between my old IE3.0 with very soft switches vs a new G403, about equal click times.

In my app around 140ms RMB = 7.14 c/s, 130ms LMB = 7.69 c/s, depends how much one tries. I'm no high speed clicker. With a different grip sure over 10 c/s, probably hard to jitter though, with any mouse that has tension springs that dampen, at which point it would be even higher. It did feel slower when I first got it, but measuring it revealed no difference, it was just a feeling from the stiffer switches that it's slower when it wasn't.

Nothing sticks for me, the buttons on IE3.0 were prone to sticking not the switches the buttons because of shell design. No such issue on G403.

---

Double click issues: all microswitches have them, period, all mice that use mechanical switches. Simple fix, electric contact cleaner. Detection is easy too, simply look at times between clicks and when there is the bounced fast click you will see it in the list of times being kind of inhumanly fast compared to your other clicks. No problem to use the same switches for 5-10 years you just have to clean them every couple years. Contacts corrode.


----------



## SmashTV

Been using this in anticipation for the G603 and man what have I been missing. Readjusted my grip so it's the same in line with the G402 (stopped putting my middle finger in front of the wheel, more classic Logitech grip) and no issues with diagonals or anything. If anything my left/right has gotten more steady. I still feel the right side dips too much but for now, I'm killing with this thing.


----------



## jayfkay

it feels quite a bit snappier than my g400 but id like to say thats partially due to the lower weight.
but yeah, i cant quite palm it. maybe ill try to add some size to it so i can fully palm it.


----------



## JustinSane

Trying to find Corepads for my G403. Does anyone know if the seller LZYDD on Amazon is Corepad brand skates? I would link it but I'm not sure if it's allowed.


----------



## Melan

https://www.corepad.de/en/logitech-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/


----------



## shatterboxd3

Got a 100$ best buy gift card from work. Seems like their inventory in the shops here in canada is lacking... ended up ordering a 403 wired and wow. Compared to my 403 wireless it feels like a step above it. Clicks are crisp and defined on m1 and m2. M3 is easier to click, and the scroll wheel is much tighter and defined than my 403 wireless I got at launch. I've been using the 403 as my office mouse since I got it, didn't like the weight of it for gaming but with a paracord cable I think this mouse will be perfect. Nothing at all shakes or rattles on the new wired one, i'm impressed.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> Got a 100$ best buy gift card from work. Seems like their inventory in the shops here in canada is lacking... ended up ordering a 403 wired and wow. Compared to my 403 wireless it feels like a step above it. Clicks are crisp and defined on m1 and m2. M3 is easier to click, and the scroll wheel is much tighter and defined than my 403 wireless I got at launch. I've been using the 403 as my office mouse since I got it, didn't like the weight of it for gaming but with a paracord cable I think this mouse will be perfect. Nothing at all shakes or rattles on the new wired one, i'm impressed.


I guess they are just fixed all issues from first batch.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> I guess they are just fixed all issues from first batch.


Except charging and battery life on wireless version... Same old there, short usage time and no docking station or pad to park on. Gotta attach cable because Logitech couldn't be bothered to provide a simple $5 docking piece of plastic with two wired contacts.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ..Logitech couldn't be bothered to provide a simple $5 docking piece of plastic with two wired contacts.


But then you wouldn't be able to use it while it's charging..

???


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I have a magnetic microusb cable on my wireless one.

Really easy to connect and disconnect.

And I'd rather have a cable than a dock anyways.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> But then you wouldn't be able to use it while it's charging..
> 
> ???


Because charging while I sleep is a problem?







My mouse is not used 24/7 so it's fine, but I can see your point if you run a 24/7 gaming/Internet/cyber café, in which case having wireless mice alone is a bad idea due to theft







And who says you have to ditch the cable charging, the mouse already has 2 magnetic connectors on the bottom, it's just Logitech not using them for charging purposes only for adding more useless weight.

The G403 wireless cable doesn't have magnetic connectors and the one on mouse side is bulky as hell. Magnetic would be that you don't have to force it in out but it's more of surface connection. It's a standard USB to micro USB cable but with bulky plastic cover on mouse side.


----------



## Melan

What’s wrong with plugging a cord into a mouse to charge while you sleep? All motherboards are capable of USB charging when off if ErP is disabled in bios.


----------



## Hemanse

Recently bought a used G403 wireless at a very nice price, everything on it is good as new and nothing rattles. The only drawback is that the feet are a little worn out, so im gonna replace them with some better skatez.

Seems like the only 2 options right now is corepad or hotline, what would people in here recommend?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Recently bought a used G403 wireless at a very nice price, everything on it is good as new and nothing rattles. The only drawback is that the feet are a little worn out, so im gonna replace them with some better skatez.
> 
> Seems like the only 2 options right now is corepad or hotline, what would people in here recommend?


Corepad.
Used both on G403, Corepad is rounder at edges and lower friction.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Corepad.
> Used both on G403, Corepad is rounder at edges and lower friction.


Okay, seen some people say that corepads are quite thin, are the made to put ontop of the old ones or just on their own?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Okay, seen some people say that corepads are quite thin, are the made to put ontop of the old ones or just on their own?


The corepad skates I got for my G900 were so thin that I ended up putting on both sets. One set stuck out maybe 1/10th of a millimeter or less, and it was scratchy. Sure the material is better than Hotline's, but I never had a problem with the mouse scratching the pad with their feet.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Corepad.
> Used both on G403, Corepad is rounder at edges and lower friction.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, seen some people say that corepads are quite thin, are the made to put ontop of the old ones or just on their own?
Click to expand...

They are made to replace.
https://www.corepad.de/en/logitech-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-87-Mouse-Feet-Logitech-G402-Hyperion-Fury-162.html


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> They are made to replace.
> https://www.corepad.de/en/logitech-corepad-skatez-mousefeet/Corepad-Skatez-PRO-87-Mouse-Feet-Logitech-G402-Hyperion-Fury-162.html


Thanks, ill give em a try.


----------



## Freshest

How thick are the stock mousefeet? Thinking about replacing mine with some hyperglides, but want to use a similar thickness.

Edit: I also want to do an upper shell swap between my Wireless N7 edition and the wired version, is it simple enough to just do a swap or are there any additional difficulties?


----------



## pez

Stock mouse feet on the G Pro and G403 are absolute garbage. Corepads exist for them now and at bare minimum, Hotline game feet exist.


----------



## Freshest

I tend to agree, but I would like to find out if they're around .65 mm in thickness so I could use the smaller shaped Hyperglides so I can have easier access to the screws.


----------



## Melan

Corepad feet are 0.6mm thick.


----------



## Red2781

- -


----------



## m4gg0t

My G403 wireless is 1707 and the scroll wheel rattle is supposed to be fixed way before this batch, however it came with a rattling scroll wheel.


----------



## Vipu

So was it Hyperglides that have "best" mousefeet?
What model was it that fits on G403 even when they are not made for it, think they were small round shaped.

MX - 2 / G1 feet I guess?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So was it Hyperglides that have "best" mousefeet?
> What model was it that fits on G403 even when they are not made for it, think they were small round shaped.
> 
> MX - 2 / G1 feet I guess?


4 G Pro feet will fit as well


----------



## jayfkay

how does the mousewheel rattle? you mean when u shaek the mouse? the only thing that seems to rattle a bit when I shake the mouse is the sensor/the lens thingy.

anyway, taking this opportunity to praise the genius coating once again. Hands down the best coating of any mice I ever tried. Grips well but not sticky nor slippery nor does it collect grime and feels very smooth.


----------



## pez

If Logitech gets anything consistently right I feel, it's their rubber gripping on this mouse, and the G502. Even the G900/G903 feel really great on the sides and that just feels like a nicely coated plastic.

EDIT: Well I love the clicks and the sensor of the G403/G900/G903/G Pro, too.


----------



## Randallel

How light is the G403 wireless without the weight, weight cover and magents? I heard that it was 93g. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> How light is the G403 wireless without the weight, weight cover and magents? I heard that it was 93g. Can anyone confirm?


Probably closer to high 90s. 104g without cover and weight. -4g for magnets so 100g-ish.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> How light is the G403 wireless without the weight, weight cover and magents? I heard that it was 93g. Can anyone confirm?


Closer to 100g than 90g I believe.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> How light is the G403 wireless without the weight, weight cover and magents? I heard that it was 93g. Can anyone confirm?


It's roughly 100+ grams w/o the lid cover and weight. Despite all claims that it's "as light as a DeathAdder", the weight distribution makes it feel heavier than it should because I own a DeathAdder Chroma and it feels way lighter than the wireless G403.

My main is my wired G403. Without the battery lid and weight, it weighs in just under 90g. Super light and easy to flick. Add a mouse bungee and the need for a wireless option seems to go away


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> How light is the G403 wireless without the weight, weight cover and magents? I heard that it was 93g. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> It's roughly 100+ grams w/o the lid cover and weight. Despite all claims that it's "as light as a DeathAdder", the weight distribution makes it feel heavier than it should because I own a DeathAdder Chroma and it feels way lighter than the wireless G403.
> 
> My main is my wired G403. Without the battery lid and weight, it weighs in just under 90g. Super light and easy to flick. Add a mouse bungee and the need for a wireless option seems to go away
Click to expand...

Pretty much.
I rather have my G403 with a paracord than a wireless G403 that weighs more.

My G403 is 84grams (no weight,lid,magnets), it is lighter than my G pro at 86grams (both with paracord)
In a body as large as the G403 it feels soooo light, G pro feels way heavier because its heavier in a much much smaller body.


----------



## Randallel

I've tried the G403 wired. Seems like it's very top heavy without the weight in. Not sure if removing the magnets would fix that.


----------



## NovaGOD

I have a g403 with the lid/magnets removed and paracord, i can confirm it feels lighter than the g-pro and almost wireless, it's the best option if you want a g403 imo. Sadly my "perfect" copy developed the scroll wheel rattle in some steps after using it a lot.


----------



## Freshest

Did the paracord/hyperglide treatment with my g403 and its slowly becoming a favorite of mine now that I've developed a hybrid grip when using it.

As a note though, removing the stock cable plug was a huge pain, I needed to use pliers to remove it after 30 minutes of struggling with my fingers.


----------



## tp4tissue

Yo guys.

Does Kahle make the wheel encoder for both the Wired and Wireless version of the 403 ?

I really like the feel, and I have a wireless 403 right now. I don't see the pictures in this thread for the wireless 403 encoder.

I want to try the wireless 403 encoder for my other custom mices.

Can anyone confirm it's the kahle in both the g403 and g403 wireless.

I can't take apart my 403 wireless right now, because it's my only mouse for the moment and I don't have replacement feet for it in case i destroy the feet opening it.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

fwiw the wheel on my wired and wireless feel the same. Haven't opened it up to check though since I can handle the weight just fine.


----------



## Hemanse

first impression after replacing my original pads with corepads, feels like they arent thick enough so the mouse scracthes on the mousepad, pretty damn disappointing, guess its time to try out Hotline instead. Guess i can try and stick the 2nd pair ontop of the ones i put on, but that seems a little stupid.

Unless they have to be broken in, right now they feel terrible atleast.


----------



## Nivity

I have zero scraping on my QCK heavy or Gigantus pad with Corepad on G403.
To me they feel amazing


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I have zero scraping on my QCK heavy or Gigantus pad with Corepad on G403.
> To me they feel amazing


Strange, using a QCK Heavy myself and its pretty much feels like there are no feet on the mouse. Feels like the middle of them sink in, so the mouse just skates around on 2 edges, not sure if i got a bad pair or if thats just how they are.

Tried to take a picture of the bottom one which looks like this:
https://i.imgur.com/eO0G6Id.jpg


----------



## Conditioned

Hows the firmware 3.3.11? I'm a bit vary of updating since you can't downgrade, far as I know.


----------



## Melan

It's fine?


----------



## Adrian189

so is this mouse worth a try?any problems except Scroll Ratlle? i have a EC 2 A witch have M2 problems since i have it for over 2years now , i bought a DM1 PRO S but send it back, and i saw G403 wired pretty cheap and i was thinking to buy it ,but im not really sure ,since seems that might be to big, i had rival also before and was fine, anyone who moved from ec2 to g403 ?


----------



## Fanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian189*
> 
> so is this mouse worth a try?any problems except Scroll Ratlle? i have a EC 2 A witch have M2 problems since i have it for over 2years now , i bought a DM1 PRO S but send it back, and i saw G403 wired pretty cheap and i was thinking to buy it ,but im not really sure ,since seems that might be to big, i had rival also before and was fine, anyone who moved from ec2 to g403 ?


I went from Zowie FK2 to Wireless G403 - havent returned to FK2 since

I can notice the difference in accuracy + wireless mouse (without lag) is 100x better than any wired mouse
you can twist and turn the mouse without worrying about the cable

I've noticed no issues with my wireless G403

only things that annoy me are:
- right click being too light and I can easily depress it with my pinky finger just by resting it on it
- weight distribution is whack and you have to keep the weight in the mouse otherwise its top heavy and messes with balance (especially if you have claw/fingertip grip)


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian189*
> 
> so is this mouse worth a try?any problems except Scroll Ratlle? i have a EC 2 A witch have M2 problems since i have it for over 2years now , i bought a DM1 PRO S but send it back, and i saw G403 wired pretty cheap and i was thinking to buy it ,but im not really sure ,since seems that might be to big, i had rival also before and was fine, anyone who moved from ec2 to g403 ?


The G403 (wired) was my main for a while till I went back to my DA:Elite. Without the battery and lid, the wired version of the G403 can be about 90g which is pretty light. Add a mouse bungee and you're good to go. The wireless option is nice too but you're looking at 107g and that may or may not be the heft you'd want in a mouse. I like my mice to be as light as possible, They're about $20 cheaper now off of Best Buy or Amazon. Can't go wrong with that. Plus, having that the EC2-A was my main for a while (only other mouse I've used longer than my DA) made me realize that I loathe Huano switches. So the Omrons on the G403 were quite welcome.


----------



## TristanL

Did the Paracord & CorePad Skatez treatment last Saturday, no problems so far (scraping etc.) - the new feed might collect some fiber on the edges if you use a cloth pad (slightly burned them of by touching the skatez with the flame of an lighter).


----------



## softskiller

I got a replacement after my mouse made double clicks with left click and lose scroll wheel.

So I wonder if I can repair the old mouse by switching left and right switch? Should I open it?

Or should I just open the switch and bent the spring?


----------



## Melan

I've just started noticing a slight decrease in battery life of my year old G403. Can't hold those 3 - 3.5 days it used to (from 100% to 20%). Now it's barely lives 3 days without going below 10%.


----------



## Adrian189

so i decided to get the G403 Wired and everything seems fine, scroll wheel is ok, no rattle or anything, i played like 1h CSGO was decent, not a big fan of the "fat shape/hump" i will get used to it i guess , but since i got it for less than 50$ and my M2 from my EC 2 A died is all good, the only problem is that i just saw Zowie finally decided to upgrade the sensor =)
If anyone is curious how the mouse was ingame on some aim botz and DM just PM me and i will link it to my VOD.


----------



## rivage

Has hyperglide said anything about new feet for G403? they haven't updated anything since 27th of May on their website.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Has hyperglide said anything about new feet for G403? they haven't updated anything since 27th of May on their website.


It is very strange considering Logitech has 3 mice with the same shape. You would think they would want that $$$.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian189*
> 
> the only problem is that i just saw Zowie finally decided to upgrade the sensor =).


not a problem at all, zowie has horrible coating, wayy stiff scrollwheel and huanos are just horrible for fps and apparently they have horrible button latency on top of that? and their mice are overpriced, too.
the g403 is just a way better product.


----------



## JackCY

What's the cheapest option to get replacement white PTFE feet for G403, I guess only Corepad and some if none "Asian PTFE" are available?
Where do you find the best deal for Corepad skatez? Shipping is to EU. So far it seems the best deal is on eBay. All the other options seem to be black teflon feet, no thanks.


----------



## Melan

Buy it on corepad site. They sell them directly.


----------



## JackCY

Thanks, top of search page opened it before and I missed it, thought I have it opened, same price and probably same seller as Corepad eBay store but you never know on eBay. Got it from them direct instead. Hopefully they got the height right to be same as original or close to it.
Logitech really needs to up their game when it comes to the glides. Even the cheapo terrible GB XM300 came with spare white teflon feet and spare black feet. Logitech cost cutting on the wrong stuff.


----------



## b0z0

Anyone else have an issue with the G403 when your hands sweat?


----------



## JackCY

No it grips better with a bit wet hands, it's not like glue as glossy mouse but a little better than dry.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Anyone else have an issue with the G403 when your hands sweat?


Nope, actually is good for sweaty hands this way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No it grips better with a bit wet hands, it's not like glue as glossy mouse but a little better than dry.


Best coating all around i've ever experienced. Dry, sweaty, cold hands. Doesn't matter, i never have grip issues with the 403. 1 of the best parts of the mouse to me.


----------



## jayfkay

Yes, its a straight upgrade to the fool-proof rubber+gloss combo, for once.


----------



## Fanu

I just wonder how long until that coating starts to wear off..mine still hasnt (even tho I've been cleaning the mouse with alcohol wipes)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanu*
> 
> I just wonder how long until that coating starts to wear off..mine still hasnt (even tho I've been cleaning the mouse with alcohol wipes)


I'm more worried about the rubber sides. Haven't seen worn out pictures of G403 yet.
The infamous wear out usually is with poor material choice such as SS Rival/300 and IE3.0 sides or too soft coating on Mionix that scrapes off even new, and any paint on plastic usually gets eaten off by sweat.


----------



## pez

No wear on mine, though I wasn't able to ever make my OG Rival wear, either. My friend however was able to. Not sure I've actually had the sides of any mouse wear out outside of the ones with that soft touch plastic.


----------



## tashcz

Since there's no Gladius 2 thread and we share the same sensor, don't mind me asking here. What pad would you recommend? I own a CM Storm Control RX cloth pad and I'm thrilled with it but it lacks a bit of initial speed and dynamic, and like 20% faster would be nice. It's basicly very good for me but it's getting worn out. I know you'd say try get a qck, but they really don't look special to me. Also razer colors put me off. How are hybrids those days, do they ruin mouse feet fast?


----------



## Omarock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Anyone else have an issue with the G403 when your hands sweat?


It makes my hands sweat so much. Probably due to the shape and how it keeps in full contact with your palm, but it remains grippy all the time.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omarock*
> 
> It makes my hands sweat so much. Probably due to the shape and how it keeps in full contact with your palm, but it remains grippy all the time.


Yeah, I have the same problem. Mainly playing csgo. Any other games seems fine.


----------



## Nivity

I don't sweat so grip is perfect with G403. The only problem I have is the glossy sidebutton, back sidebutton in particular. Since its glossy my thumb sticks to it and it makes a BOING sound when you remove your thumb from it.
The biggest annoyance on this mouse, tested several G403 from all batches but all does it, so rip.
G900 for example does not act like that even with them being kinda glossy as well, better construction I guess.

For someone that uses that button for melee I use that a ton so the boing sound is annoying af


----------



## e4stw00t

Got myself a G403 and like it a lot but noticed the material in particular on the mouse 1 and 2 buttons feel uneven on certain spots.

As if there would be small scratches but can't see any.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I don't sweat so grip is perfect with G403. The only problem I have is the glossy sidebutton, back sidebutton in particular. Since its glossy my thumb sticks to it and it makes a BOING sound when you remove your thumb from it.
> The biggest annoyance on this mouse, tested several G403 from all batches but all does it, so rip.
> G900 for example does not act like that even with them being kinda glossy as well, better construction I guess.
> 
> For someone that uses that button for melee I use that a ton so the boing sound is annoying af


Place a amall piece of taper over the back button then, your finger won't stick after that. Should be an easy solve. Lol

Don't let that RIP the mouse for you.


----------



## jayfkay

whats the ideal dpi you guys think?

there was this (troll) debate about how 850 would be ideal because of scaling but I dont know.


----------



## tashcz

1500-1600 on all mice I owned. I like a bit faster movement in windows, then I lower the sensitivity in games if needed. 3360 or such sensors do pretty well for me on 1500.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> whats the ideal dpi you guys think?
> 
> there was this (troll) debate about how 850 would be ideal because of scaling but I dont know.


Wasn't even a debate.

Use whatever cpi you like with 3366.


----------



## nokill

Might be a stupid question, but do the G-Pro / G203 mousefeet fit onto a G403? I still have some spare ones lying around but don't really want to pry off my technically working mousefeet of the g403 just to find out that the other ones don't fit at all.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Don't think so, G203 feet are too wide to fit in the grooves. You could probably rig it to work but it wouldn't be optimal.


----------



## SirCumference

Can confirm g203 feet would be too wide. I use a set of Hyperglide IME 3.0 feet on my g403 and they just barely fit in the grooves, and they are narrower than the g203/g pro feet.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> whats the ideal dpi you guys think?
> 
> there was this (troll) debate about how 850 would be ideal because of scaling but I dont know.


800 is good for lots of mice for compatibility. A Logitech rep once said that the 3366 is more responsive at higher CPI's. I use 1600 DPI for FPS games and I think it feels a little more responsive. Much past that, though, the cursor feels weird and it's not worth less ms input.


----------



## pindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I don't sweat so grip is perfect with G403. The only problem I have is the glossy sidebutton, back sidebutton in particular. Since its glossy my thumb sticks to it and it makes a BOING sound when you remove your thumb from it.
> The biggest annoyance on this mouse, tested several G403 from all batches but all does it, so rip.
> G900 for example does not act like that even with them being kinda glossy as well, better construction I guess.
> 
> For someone that uses that button for melee I use that a ton so the boing sound is annoying af


http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/5030#post_26002773
Any small piece of cloth will do.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pindle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I don't sweat so grip is perfect with G403. The only problem I have is the glossy sidebutton, back sidebutton in particular. Since its glossy my thumb sticks to it and it makes a BOING sound when you remove your thumb from it.
> The biggest annoyance on this mouse, tested several G403 from all batches but all does it, so rip.
> G900 for example does not act like that even with them being kinda glossy as well, better construction I guess.
> 
> For someone that uses that button for melee I use that a ton so the boing sound is annoying af
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/5030#post_26002773
> Any small piece of cloth will do.
Click to expand...

Will try that when I get a new pair of feet, thanks


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

G403 wired is $34.99 at Best Buy currently. If you have been thinking about it...jump on the deal Asap.


----------



## pez

Picked up a G703 in white at BB for $45 with a certificate. Clicks definitely feel a bit tighter. Have that same 'sproingy' noise on M5, but no other rattle on it. Looks quite nice in white, too. Excellent price for this mouse, IMO.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Picked up a G703 in white at BB for $45 with a certificate. Clicks definitely feel a bit tighter. Have that same 'sproingy' noise on M5, but no other rattle on it. Looks quite nice in white, too. Excellent price for this mouse, IMO.


Very Jelly here, a good price for a very rare model.

You should be proud of that purchase







.


----------



## pez

Yep, and I love it just the same as the G403 wireless







. I think if the deals really do return, I'll probably grab another as a backup. The last mouse I had that I loved to death was the MX518 and while they can still be had, I doubt at this point I'd actually still like it...it'd be more nostalgia than anything







.


----------



## jayfkay

what exactly is the difference between a 403 and a 703 that warrants these riddiculous prices (on logitech page the highest model costs like 150$)?
they all look like the 403 and have the same sensor it seems.


----------



## e4stw00t

G703 is the updated wireless G403 version which comes with wireless charging functionality added in comparison to the previous model the G403 wireless - on the Logitech page I think they only list the G403 wired by now and completely removed the G403 wireless listing in favor of the G703.

Not sure which country you are from but for 150 bucks you should actually get the G903, which is a different model than the G403/703 ones.


----------



## JackCY

Wireless charging and only with their pad, milkity milk.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Wireless charging and only with their pad, milkity milk.


The pad is a key part of the wireless charging, how is that milking the consumer?


----------



## SteelBox

I bought Asus gladius but I didn`t find it comfortumbly, rubber seem very slippery so I returned it. Would shape of Asus gladius be to similar to g403, same grip?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> The pad is a key part of the wireless charging, how is that milking the consumer?


He probably thinks it's Qi when it isn't.

Or he does know and he's being daft.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I bought Asus gladius but I didn`t find it comfortumbly, rubber seem very slippery so I returned it. Would shape of Asus gladius be to similar to g403, same grip?


Yes they are similar. G403 anyday of the week. The coating is a lot better too. The best i have ever dealt with.


----------



## pez

Coating comparison may not be relevant in my case as my G403s are black and my G703 is white, but side grips and coating feel great on all models. The white has a different, but not cheap feel, but it seems to be moreso the process of how black plastic vs white plastic is manufactyred.

Also I think the G703s have a different m1 and m2 switch, yes?


----------



## jayfkay

ok so apart from the charging, wahts actually different?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I bought Asus gladius but I didn`t find it comfortumbly, rubber seem very slippery so I returned it. Would shape of Asus gladius be to similar to g403, same grip?


gladius is like a deathadder. the g403 is similar to deathadder too, except its overall bigger and rounder.
i personally hate the deathadder but i like this one. not for huge hands tho.


----------



## Notor1ouS

I've 19cm or 19.5cm hands (length), is the g403 ok for that?
anyone with experiences?
i have more of a claw grip, maybe a little tendency to palm.

(I've had a deathadder before)


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> I've 19cm or 19.5cm hands (length), is the g403 ok for that?
> anyone with experiences?
> i have more of a claw grip, maybe a little tendency to palm.
> 
> (I've had a deathadder before)


Great for both grips. I was testing a claw grip on it today. Easy peasy.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> (I've had a deathadder before)


if u were fine with the DA ur gonna love this one.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> I've 19cm or 19.5cm hands (length), is the g403 ok for that?
> anyone with experiences?
> i have more of a claw grip, maybe a little tendency to palm.
> 
> (I've had a deathadder before)


The G403 was my main for a while and I actually went back to my DA. The G403 is an excellent mouse. I have roughly 18cm hands and the size took a little getting used to. With excellent clicks (very low click latency) and a great sensor and light build (wired), it's definitely a good mouse. For me, I chose the shape of the mouse (DA vs. G403) over the tech specs. So even though the click latency on a DA is nowhere near Logitech levels, the comfort of using a DA was a lot more pleasant than playing a few rounds of BF with a G403 to only feel my hand fatigued and cramped. I dunno what it is about Logitech and their shapes, but if they only manufactured more comfy shapes to their mouse, that would be awesome.


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The G403 was my main for a while and I actually went back to my DA. The G403 is an excellent mouse. I have roughly 18cm hands and the size took a little getting used to. With excellent clicks (very low click latency) and a great sensor and light build (wired), it's definitely a good mouse. For me, I chose the shape of the mouse (DA vs. G403) over the tech specs. So even though the click latency on a DA is nowhere near Logitech levels, the comfort of using a DA was a lot more pleasant than playing a few rounds of BF with a G403 to only feel my hand fatigued and cramped. I dunno what it is about Logitech and their shapes, but if they only manufactured more comfy shapes to their mouse, that would be awesome.


It really is a shame, I have the same issues with Logitech. Their tech is amazing, second to none. But it's like you are always compromising with their shapes. Personally I always go back and forth, I'll trick myself into thinking "eh, the 403/900/pro isn't _that_ uncomfortable. I should everyday drive this." Only, after a week of using it I remember why I can't use them long term because the shapes are _just_ off enough to make me feel like I don't have a good grip. The 403 is just too high and puts my hand in an uncomfortable grip and is about as ergonomic as a bar of soap. The 900 is even worse for me, it always feels like it's just about to slip out of my hand because it's juuust a hair too large. The gpro is decent size wise (I'm a fingertip grip guy), but the shape is like a potato and super uncomfortable after any extended time.

I always go back to my EC2 or ZA13 because they're the only shapes that are long term comfortable for me. Despite zowie's mouse wheels being absolute trash, at least the mouse doesn't give me cramps.


----------



## jayfkay

g400 is one of the most comfortable shapes ever made, provided you dont have girl hands.


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> g400 is one of the most comfortable shapes ever made, provided you dont have girl hands.


It's fine, except for that idiotic ridge that sits right where your ring/pinky fingers rest. Irritates me to no end.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> I've 19cm or 19.5cm hands (length), is the g403 ok for that?
> anyone with experiences?
> i have more of a claw grip, maybe a little tendency to palm.
> 
> (I've had a deathadder before)


I have 19/10cm Hands and gripwidth feels a little bit to wide on G403, whould go for something smaller.


----------



## muleagain

hey, i have to say that measuring hands is real cringe and i keep seeing it all the time. the size of one's hand doesn't matter as it is the preference of the dimensions of a mouse that does. i like 70mm width after using a 65 abyssus and 75 spawn. i like 123mm length after using 128 ec1evo and 122 castor. 40 height from castor is quite low, 43 g403 feels real good at the moment. 70/123/43 with a flawless sensor please. then replace the feet, attach to a bungee, and use on a >3mm soft pad. gold.


----------



## Freshest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muleagain*
> 
> hey, i have to say that measuring hands is real cringe and i keep seeing it all the time. the size of one's hand doesn't matter as it is the preference of the dimensions of a mouse that does. i like 70mm width after using a 65 abyssus and 75 spawn. i like 123mm length after using 128 ec1evo and 122 castor. 40 height from castor is quite low, 43 g403 feels real good at the moment. 70/123/43 with a flawless sensor please. then replace the feet, attach to a bungee, and use on a >3mm soft pad. gold.


Why cringe? It gives people with similar hand sizes a reference when considering different mice. I'd be more inclined to hear the opinion of someone with similar hand size and grip preference.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muleagain*
> 
> hey, i have to say that measuring hands is real cringe and i keep seeing it all the time. the size of one's hand doesn't matter as it is the preference of the dimensions of a mouse that does.


I wouldn't cringe but generally, the hand size will sometimes (and I mean sometimes) determine whether or not a specific mouse is for you. It's like me with a 10.5 size foot yet preferring to wear a size 9 shoe instead. Most likely, this is gonna be a challenging fit. I have 18cm hands and I've read countless reviews and posts about how the DeathAdder is "a large mouse". Theoretically, this mouse would be a tad large for me to use. But actually, it's one of the most comfy mice I've ever used (I actually aim quite well with it, better than other 'smaller' and lighter mice). It's all about preference. The G403 is an excellent mouse, it's the shape that makes my hand cringe (lol) when I use it. Logitech mice tend to have unusual shapes. The last Logi mouse that I adored was the G303. However, the shape was so hand cramp worthy, that I stopped using it.


----------



## jayfkay

using a bottle for a mouse bungee now. can only recommend. the braided cable had a lot of friction against the rough edges of my pad.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far loving my G403 (wireless), also picked up the PowerPlay and glad it's compatible w/ the G403.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

According to the PowerPlay official product info it's not compatible with the G403. Are you referring just to the wireless connection because i'm pretty sure the G403 would need specialized hardware for the wireless charging


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nope the Lightspeed and wireless charging work with the kit since it comes with an adapter (originally for the 703 & 903) to allow it to charge as intended. Also It's what I'm using right now and have been for 2 weeks, so I'd say it works.


----------



## softskiller

G403 Firmware Update 14-NOV-2017

This software upgrades the firmware for the G403 Gaming Mouse. Software Version: 108.2.13 for wired / 3.4.12 for wireless.

Why Update?

Fixes an intermittent scrolling issue experienced on some G403 gaming mice
Fixes an issue where macros may become unresponsive
Optimized clock tuning parameters

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/downloads#

(does not require the logitech gaming software)


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Nope the Lightspeed and wireless charging work with the kit since it comes with an adapter (originally for the 703 & 903) to allow it to charge as intended. Also It's what I'm using right now and have been for 2 weeks, so I'd say it works.


woah wait if this is true, then that's pretty big news.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> G403 Firmware Update 14-NOV-2017
> 
> This software upgrades the firmware for the G403 Gaming Mouse. Software Version: 108.2.13 for wired / 3.4.12 for wireless.
> 
> Why Update?
> 
> Fixes an intermittent scrolling issue experienced on some G403 gaming mice
> Fixes an issue where macros may become unresponsive
> Optimized clock tuning parameters
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/downloads#
> 
> (does not require the logitech gaming software)


Inb4 people start bricking their receivers again.

And I succeed in updating as always huehuehue


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Nope the Lightspeed and wireless charging work with the kit since it comes with an adapter (originally for the 703 & 903) to allow it to charge as intended. Also It's what I'm using right now and have been for 2 weeks, so I'd say it works.


Huh... I wonder why Logitech didn't publicize this. Maybe because the charging rate is slower than their expectations?

http://www.legitreviews.com/found-logitech-powerplay-works-older-mice_198377

58->65% in 1 hour.


----------



## SmashTV

Updated firmware on wired. Suppose I'll give it a week's time of use again.


----------



## Notor1ouS

thanks for the advices regarding my question 1-2 pages earlier, i just got the g403 today and it seems fine so far (need 1-2 weeks for testing, its already better than any zowie for me).

is it normal that i dont see the firmware update (from this month) on the logitech software? ("check for firmware")


----------



## DarthBaggins

I agree it's making my EC1-A'S collect dust lol


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> thanks for the advices regarding my question 1-2 pages earlier, i just got the g403 today and it seems fine so far (need 1-2 weeks for testing, its already better than any zowie for me).
> 
> is it normal that i dont see the firmware update (from this month) on the logitech software? ("check for firmware")


Maybe it just hasn't popped up yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I agree it's making my EC1-A'S collect dust lol


I believe the g403 takes what Zowie has & improves upon it.

In between both shapes, lighter than than
Both(wired version), while bigger than the ec2-a. I love the Ec series greatly to say the least. The EC1-A is the most comfortable mouse i've ever held, the G403 in comparison would be right behind it.

403 also has better buttons all around compared to the the ec series.


----------



## revoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> G403 Firmware Update 14-NOV-2017
> 
> This software upgrades the firmware for the G403 Gaming Mouse. Software Version: 108.2.13 for wired / 3.4.12 for wireless.
> 
> Why Update?
> 
> Fixes an intermittent scrolling issue experienced on some G403 gaming mice
> Fixes an issue where macros may become unresponsive
> Optimized clock tuning parameters
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/downloads#
> 
> (does not require the logitech gaming software)


I'll wait for it to go to LGS. Right now it doesn't seem to. When I click on the update button, it shows the current time stamp and an 'up to date' message.


----------



## Melan

You need to download it separately. I've successfully updated my wireless G403 today.


----------



## pez

Powerplay would be an instant buy for me if they would make a larger pad. I'm fully aware of the cost it would incur and I'm happy to pay that. Just give it to me Logitech. GIVE IT TO ME.


----------



## jayfkay

is the firmware of any importance?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> The pad is a key part of the wireless charging, how is that milking the consumer?


It's sold separately and overpriced, a glorified piece of wire stuck in a mat. Same as all other wireless charging known for over a century.
And the mat is small. So you have to DIY an extended base when putting a bigger mat on top to be able to use the whole surface. Or just sink the Logitech charging plate into some cheapo table. I think making an extension is way better option than ruining a table and portable too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> g400 is one of the most comfortable shapes ever made, provided you dont have girl hands.


Or 20cm+ hands and actually like the odd too ergonomic shape. Good luck reaching side buttons without moving your thumb up and down, some of the worst side buttons ever made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> is the firmware of any importance?


No.


----------



## Notor1ouS

i just updated my mouse to the latest firmware (had the june/july firmware on it before).
worked without any problems on the wired one.


----------



## Shiotcrock

This a good mouse? I hope so....too cheap for Black Friday not to try it out anyway picked up two of them on Amazon for 34.99


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> This a good mouse? I hope so....too cheap for Black Friday not to try it out anyway picked up two of them on Amazon for 34.99


Yes
Yes
& another
Yes.


----------



## fmlp

Well i picked one G403 for 34.99 and another G502 for 39.99, too cheap to not buy them.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

G403 wireless at best buy for $40!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> G403 wireless at best buy for $40!


Might have to buy another just for the living room


----------



## kevin-L

Are the corepad skatez in stock at any site with reasonable shipping to the states?


----------



## dulteX

Picked up a 703 white for $50 at bestbuy. Are the stock skates on these mice fine or am I gonna have to get some aftermarket skates?


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dulteX*
> 
> Picked up a 703 white for $50 at bestbuy. Are the stock skates on these mice fine or am I gonna have to get some aftermarket skates?


They are fine in my opinion. Depends on the pad


----------



## JackCY

No deals on Logi mice in EU, same old high pricing, glad I got mine in summer when they did the sale.

The feet tend to drag like all black mouse feet. I have the white Corepad but not installed yet, waiting for parts to do it all at once. Corepad has their own site to buy from, shipping cost was reasonable in EU. Feet cost is on the high side. But your only other option is black feet from Asia, I have not found any other white ones.


----------



## kevin-L

I ended up buying from corepad.de, not sure how long the shipping will take though. I upgraded from the wired G403, which I've been using since release, to the wireless one today($40 best buy deal). It's nice, but honestly it feels like the extra weight(which is very noticeable) is messing up my aim sometimes. I hope I'll get used to it eventually, because having no wire is nice.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I ended up buying from corepad.de, not sure how long the shipping will take though. I upgraded from the wired G403, which I've been using since release, to the wireless one today($40 best buy deal). It's nice, but honestly it feels like the extra weight(which is very noticeable) is messing up my aim sometimes. I hope I'll get used to it eventually, because having no wire is nice.


Paracord might have been a better solution if the extra weight is bothering you.


----------



## orcus286

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> G403 wireless at best buy for $40!


got the 703 wireless for $45


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orcus286*
> 
> got the 703 wireless for $45


NIce! Aside from the wireless charging feature, the M1/M2 buttons are a lot more crisp IMO than the G403. Still, 107g is quite heavy and I won't go to a wireless till the weight is down to the mid-90 range. My G900 is still my office productivity driver which I bought also for $45 last year for Black Friday.


----------



## pez

The feet of the G703 also drove me just as nuts as the G Pro, G403 wired and G403 wireless that preceded them. Hotline games feet aren't as great as Hyperglides (and I'm sure that includes corepadz), but they are a necessary improvement, I feel. If you have a 'rougher' or more 'control' oriented mousepad, they probably won't bother you much, but on my QCK+ they are garbage.


----------



## kawzir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The feet of the G703 also drove me just as nuts as the G Pro, G403 wired and G403 wireless that preceded them. Hotline games feet aren't as great as Hyperglides (and I'm sure that includes corepadz), but they are a necessary improvement, I feel. If you have a 'rougher' or more 'control' oriented mousepad, they probably won't bother you much, but on my QCK+ they are garbage.


Used the G403 Wireless for few months, I still can't find the optimal combination for this mouse. The original feet is so bad that I immediately ordered Hotlines replacement feet.

The best glide I got was worn out Hotlines feet on brand new G-Sr HLTV edition. But after like 3months, the mouse is just like sticking to the mouse pad and like moving on mud. Idk which part is the problem, but I feel like this mouse is so harsh on finding the good combination of good glide, which other mouse don't.

Edit: Corepad feet will be coming in few days, maybe I can update how it works on old G-Sr HLTV edition and new Qck+ after I tested.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kawzir*
> 
> Used the G403 Wireless for few months, I still can't find the optimal combination for this mouse. The original feet is so bad that I immediately ordered Hotlines replacement feet.
> 
> The best glide I got was worn out Hotlines feet on brand new G-Sr HLTV edition. But after like 3months, the mouse is just like sticking to the mouse pad and like moving on mud. Idk which part is the problem, but I feel like this mouse is so harsh on finding the good combination of good glide, which other mouse don't.
> 
> Edit: Corepad feet will be coming in few days, maybe I can update how it works on old G-Sr HLTV edition and new Qck+ after I tested.


Have you had a QcK+ or Heavy to try them on previously? The wireless G403 I had is probably my most used mouse within the last year with probably several hundred hours of use on it. I find it to be mediocre on my HyperX deskmat, but that's moreso because that mat seems to be a control-oriented one. The QcK+ however has remained constant and consistent. I actually need to give my QcK+ a good washing, but still no issues that I've found. The stock feet on the QcK+ always gave me that feeling of a parcord/sleeved mouse cable rubbing across the stitched edge of a mouse pad.


----------



## Notor1ouS

will i lose warranty once i change the mouse feet?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> will i lose warranty once i change the mouse feet?


You will not.


----------



## SecretP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The feet of the G703 also drove me just as nuts as the G Pro, G403 wired and G403 wireless that preceded them. Hotline games feet aren't as great as Hyperglides (and I'm sure that includes corepadz), but they are a necessary improvement, I feel. If you have a 'rougher' or more 'control' oriented mousepad, they probably won't bother you much, but on my QCK+ they are garbage.


Arent the hyperglide and corepad mousefeet not the correct height for the GPro and g403 respectively. Last I read was that the hotline games were the only mousefeet with the correct height for both.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretP*
> 
> Arent the hyperglide and corepad mousefeet not the correct height for the GPro and g403 respectively. Last I read was that the hotline games were the only mousefeet with the correct height for both.


well it's true that it's technically better with lower mouse feet, but the sensors in these perform so well it doesn't matter, not even sure it's measurable other than maybe differing PCS.
and mousepad probably makes just as big a difference as the very slight difference in height with thicker mousefeet.

and @pez I think on a rough pad it's even more important, at least IME








the stock feet got a lot better with use, was actually not too bad on my Glorious pad, but it was really awful on my Dechanic Control which is super textured.


----------



## orcus286

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> I ended up buying from corepad.de, not sure how long the shipping will take though. I upgraded from the wired G403, which I've been using since release, to the wireless one today($40 best buy deal). It's nice, but honestly it feels like the extra weight(which is very noticeable) is messing up my aim sometimes. I hope I'll get used to it eventually, because having no wire is nice.


I bought g403 mousefeet from corepad back on november 21st and they said i would have it by the 28th at the latest... here it is dec 2nd and it hasn't even cleared customs yet.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've debated on trying new feet for my 403, but so far they haven't been bad especially compared to the feet on the G502 PS I have that feel like they are grinding against my mats. I have noticed the ones on the 403 are definitely not as smooth as my EC1-A's or my Flick G1.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecretP*
> 
> Arent the hyperglide and corepad mousefeet not the correct height for the GPro and g403 respectively. Last I read was that the hotline games were the only mousefeet with the correct height for both.


I think some of them are a bit lower. The last Hyperglides I bought were for the Rival 300 and for my DA Chroma. Since then I've been happy enough with the Hotline pads. I'm sure I'll adore HGs or Corepads when I get them, but until then...I can wait







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> well it's true that it's technically better with lower mouse feet, but the sensors in these perform so well it doesn't matter, not even sure it's measurable other than maybe differing PCS.
> and mousepad probably makes just as big a difference as the very slight difference in height with thicker mousefeet.
> 
> and @pez I think on a rough pad it's even more important, at least IME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stock feet got a lot better with use, was actually not too bad on my Glorious pad, but it was really awful on my Dechanic Control which is super textured.


This is true. I didn't notice it as much on the HyperX pad, but rough feet on top of a control pad just makes the mouse feel really bad to me







.


----------



## Rayndalf

I put corepad feet on my G403 some time ago. They are thin enough that the underside of my mouse is starting to shine as the mousepad burnishes it. The mousepad is a reasonably generic cloth on rubber base, so I think that thin hotline or stock feet with corepad feet on top might be a better solution unless you use a mousepad with a harder base


----------



## rivage

Hyperglide still hasn't commented on the feet for G403 I suppose ?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivage*
> 
> Hyperglide still hasn't commented on the feet for G403 I suppose ?


They haven't, and they even made an update on their site about Black Friday deals, so they aren't completely dead, either. Wonder why they're so quiet about it...


----------



## Mockordo

A question for those who have Corepad Skatez on G403: does your mouse stand firmly on these feet? I just changed the stock feet to Corepad a couple days ago and the glide is very nice, but now there is a gap it feels like on the top right and lower left parts, and the mouse is very noticeably rocking left to right under my hand, which is annoying. I haven't experienced this with the stock feet, the mouse felt very firm with them. I tried to adjust the feet a little, applied pressure with a blunt tool to some spots, even reapplied the top part (the glue stayed on the mouse, so it wasn't hard), but it didn't help. I'm not sure how to determine exactly where the problematic spots are and how to even them out, if it is possible. Should I just remove this set of feet and try the second one?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mockordo*
> 
> A question for those who have Corepad Skatez on G403: does your mouse stand firmly on these feet?


Yes.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mockordo*
> 
> A question for those who have Corepad Skatez on G403: does your mouse stand firmly on these feet? I just changed the stock feet to Corepad a couple days ago and the glide is very nice, but now there is a gap it feels like on the top right and lower left parts, and the mouse is very noticeably rocking left to right under my hand, which is annoying. I haven't experienced this with the stock feet, the mouse felt very firm with them. I tried to adjust the feet a little, applied pressure with a blunt tool to some spots, even reapplied the top part (the glue stayed on the mouse, so it wasn't hard), but it didn't help. I'm not sure how to determine exactly where the problematic spots are and how to even them out, if it is possible. Should I just remove this set of feet and try the second one?


Sounds like a plan and if it sorts it out maybe contact core pad


----------



## Nachoooo

Anyone in Belgium recently purchased one that is a newer batch (17xx wireless)? Got so sick and tired of always getting older 16xx batches from different stores and having to send them back, i kept the last one and contacted logitech for a replacement and then sent the mouse back to the store for a refund, so i got a free mouse now, but logitech's replacement was an older batch too (sigh...) and the wheel is getting louder and more annoying each day, this is mouse number 5 now..

Since none of the stores i contacted could or would tell me which batch numder was printed on the box, i would rather buy a new one from a store where others have gotten newer batches from instead of playing the batch lottery again.


----------



## FeDoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachoooo*
> 
> Anyone in Belgium recently purchased one that is a newer batch (17xx wireless)? Got so sick and tired of always getting older 16xx batches from different stores and having to send them back, i kept the last one and contacted logitech for a replacement and then sent the mouse back to the store for a refund, so i got a free mouse now, but logitech's replacement was an older batch too (sigh...) and the wheel is getting louder and more annoying each day, this is mouse number 5 now..
> 
> Since none of the stores i contacted could or would tell me which batch numder was printed on the box, i would rather buy a new one from a store where others have gotten newer batches from instead of playing the batch lottery again.


Just buy a 703, it should be priced similarly and is pretty much guaranteed to come with a non rattly scroll wheel.


----------



## wkamil

Hyperglides are dead or have a new site?


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Hyperglides are dead or have a new site?


amazon ?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wkamil*
> 
> Hyperglides are dead or have a new site?


The site was back up just yesterday, last time I checked. Now it's down again.


----------



## zgr7

Bought one last week. Feels better than Thermaltake Ventus X Optical imo. No issues so far. S/n is 1726....



Cable is a problem though yes. It restricts movement. Not too much but enough that i feel it's there. I can't buy the Paracord cable from CeeSa unfortunately but i did something to help with the issue.



Thermaltake Galera mouse bungee arm + magnet + lamp. Didn't fix it %100 but it helps


----------



## pez

Yes, if you can remedy the atrocious stock cable, the wired version is definitely the ideal version of this mouse I'd say.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I've just left a good foot+ of slack cable ever since I got this mouse over a year ago. Never had the pleasure of using a mouse bungee. Somehow doesn't bother me despite me being a heavy FPS player.


----------



## Vipu

The cable drag is horrible with this cable, whenever I use mouse while its charging it feels like there is some sandbag at the end of some thick rope that drags a ton on the mousepad.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> The cable drag is horrible with this cable, whenever I use mouse while its charging it feels like there is some sandbag at the end of some thick rope that drags a ton on the mousepad.


Same goes for the wired version of the G403. Even though I have the benefit of playing with a 90g mouse, I can feel the subtle fight that the cable puts on the mouse whenever I swipe despite whatever bungee I use. With time however, the stiffness of the cable gets loose (like breaking it in). Still, I have yet to see braided cables done "right" like Razer did with its DeathAdder Elite.


----------



## jayfkay

Id rather use g1 /mx300 feet than stock ones tho.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> The cable drag is horrible with this cable, whenever I use mouse while its charging it feels like there is some sandbag at the end of some thick rope that drags a ton on the mousepad.


Lol, imagine that with an even lighter mouse, like the G303 or G Pro. It's unplayable.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Lol, imagine that with an even lighter mouse, like the G303 or G Pro. It's unplayable.


Never had a problem. I dislike the cable yes, but it's never hindered my play at all.


----------



## kawzir

Eventually went back to EC2-A White, my hand is so dry that the weight (wireless version) and the hump makes it difficult to have a good and comfortable grip for long session gaming.

Is it possible to DIY to get the feeling of glossy surface on the side of mouse? or make it more grippy?


----------



## SmashTV

You can buy a pre-made gloss finish one on some sites but they do cost more.

My solution to mimic gloss is to get clear transparent tape with the glossy finish. Usually does the job. Cheap and easy gloss solution.

Side note, using this trick on the DA it was pretty resistive for some reason. They side grips are awful and rejected all my tape. Regular transparent tape, packing glossy tape, and eventually crystal clear Gorilla tape fell to the side grips. I think I'll just need new side grips for the DA that haven't been used.

Gorilla tape on the shell feels so great. Best part is it holds up even with water involved. It's a seriously great feel.


----------



## zgr7

With G400's cord


----------



## kawzir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> You can buy a pre-made gloss finish one on some sites but they do cost more.
> 
> My solution to mimic gloss is to get clear transparent tape with the glossy finish. Usually does the job. Cheap and easy gloss solution.
> 
> Side note, using this trick on the DA it was pretty resistive for some reason. They side grips are awful and rejected all my tape. Regular transparent tape, packing glossy tape, and eventually crystal clear Gorilla tape fell to the side grips. I think I'll just need new side grips for the DA that haven't been used.
> 
> Gorilla tape on the shell feels so great. Best part is it holds up even with water involved. It's a seriously great feel.


Thanks for the detailed reply. WOW I didn't think about the tape could be a fix. Applied several of them of the side, already a huge improvement and make it more comfortable and easy to grip. I think the clear tape fix alone is enough for me.

Another minor issue is the clicks being a little bit too sensitive, given that I used fk2 for a long period of time before ec2-a and G403. But I think I can bear it. Thanks again.


----------



## pacopepe

What are the basic increments for sensor speed to avoid smoothing (200?) or so and what's the limit?


----------



## cdcd

No relevant smoothing (2 frames) at any CPI step.


----------



## itsy0boi

Hi folks!

I got myself a wired G403 last week from Amazon.es for 30,90€ brand new sold by Amazon itself. Both mouse and box have 1744 as a serial number so pretty new I'd say. By the way I'm coming from a 10€ not fake Razer Deathadder 3.5G and I have to say that besides the shape of the RMC, everythings fine for my claw grip.

I have read some of you guys and I have to agree that this cable makes it a bit tricky to play with the mouse so I have to agree that you've made the paracord cable replacement but what about the mouse feet replacement? Whats the point of that? Do you want to move the mouse across the mousepad easier? Are the stock feet scratching the mousepad?

Also, Im using it with 600dpi and 500hz with no lightning.


----------



## Argowashi

Stock feet are slow and scratchy, that's it. Hotline Gaming is my choice and they're silky smooth on any pad I have.


----------



## jayfkay

are they better than hyperglides?


----------



## itsy0boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Stock feet are slow and scratchy, that's it. Hotline Gaming is my choice and they're silky smooth on any pad I have.


For me they are just right, I mean that I don't feel the need for them to be faster or snappier, they are just ok for me. In fact, I'd say that if I get to change them, I'd had to g:thumb:t used to it like when you change to a new sensitivity...

P.s: using on a Steelseries QCK Mass.


----------



## Argowashi

Hotlines are like 70% better than stock feet and Hyperglides are 100% better. Since Hyperglides aren't available for most modern mice Hotline is the one I usually stick to.


----------



## Avalar

You can squeeze a set of G Pro Hyperglides in the G403 for maximum surface area (besides G403 feet, of course). Much better than the stocks, and Hotline Games' imo.


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> You can squeeze a set of G Pro Hyperglides in the G403 for maximum surface area (besides G403 feet, of course). Much better than the stocks, and Hotline Games' imo.


Do you have a picture of how the G Pro glides fit the G403?

I've got IE3.0 hyperglides on mine, they kind of fit but don't really go far enough to the sides in the front so it tilts a little more easily. I'm thinking I'll replace them with the round G1 / MX300 ones (or G Pro maybe?) as the actual G403 hyperglides don't seem to be coming anytime soon. I have to say the hyperglides are impressive, a couple months later they still feel as fast as they did when I first tried them. I'd say they're well worth it over corepads too, the corepads were similar at first but quickly "wore down" and didn't feel much better than stock anymore.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> Do you have a picture of how the G Pro glides fit the G403?


Returned the mouse I put those skates on, but I have more G Pro skates at home. At work atm. You put them in the left and right corners for both channels, using 4 feet in total. The bottom socket is it bit more curved than the top IIRC, so you might have to shave one side of two feet a tiiiny bit to fit.


----------



## revertex

Is this mouse good for fingertip grip?
I think Pro/G203 is a bit small for my hand (18.5x10.5) .


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Is this mouse good for fingertip grip?
> I think Pro/G203 is a bit small for my hand (18.5x10.5) .


I've got 21 x 12.5 and the G403 is very easy to fingertip grip







.


----------



## Avalar

@iBerggman



Might have to cut some off where the arrows are pointing.


----------



## Omarock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Is this mouse good for fingertip grip?
> I think Pro/G203 is a bit small for my hand (18.5x10.5) .


I have the exact same hand size and it's a bit uncomfortable for pure fingertip grip. Mostly due to how tall the mouse is at the back. Keeps bumping into my palm when making downward movements.
Claw and palm fits like a glove though.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> @iBerggman
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to cut some off where the arrows are pointing.


What is it with todays mice and these awful huge feet?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> What is it with todays mice and these awful huge feet?


Fixed. Big feet don't dig into spongey mousepads.

Bad quality - fact

Too big - opinion


----------



## vf-

Hmm, spongey pads? Can’t say I’ve ever had a problem with tiny feet on cloth pads since there is a little sponge in them due to the rubber.


----------



## iBerggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> @iBerggman
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to cut some off where the arrows are pointing.


Thanks! I think I'll still go for the round logitech ones as I planned originally because they seem to fit without having to cut them at all. But it's good to know there's other models that sort of fit if these happen to be out of stock











Spoiler: These ones


----------



## vf-

Nice. They might be sweet on the Razer Lancehead TE...


----------



## Avalar

Btw, I'd recommend Hyperglide's Microsoft skates for any mouse with the 336X sensor or newer. They're 0.8mm thick. G Pro skates are 0.85mm, so even better if you can get those to fit in your mouse. The old Logitech feet are only 0.5mm IIRC.


----------



## Argowashi

Where exactly do you place the G Pro feet to make them fit?


----------



## softskiller

I always notice that it's very important to have my nails (trigger finger) cut and filed the shortest way possible to not touch the convex LMB which messes up aim/movement precision for example in aimbooster.


----------



## jayfkay

Instead of what avalar is doing, you should use Mx-2 hyperglides instead. like so


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Instead of what avalar is doing, you should use Mx-2 hyperglides instead. like so


No, why? Those older feet are way thinner apparently so they're trash.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> No, why? Those older feet are way thinner apparently so they're trash.


MX-2's are 0.65mm. Eh, not too bad. Thing is, those old circular/oval feet are so tiny, you gotta use a few of them.

I try to fit MS-3's into any mouse I plan on keeping, now. Eight 0.8mm-thick feet that aren't too big. Pretty gud.



Just a random tidbit of info: My MX-1's and MS-2's, which are the same thickness btw, barely stick out of the sockets in the G303, but they work. Used mine for at least a few months on aluminum, though, so that may be part of the reason why. They still work, though, so if you're on cloth, you shouldn't be worried.

Edit: Just put on a new set of 4 MS-2's and 2 MX-1's on my G303 and they actually stick out the same amount as the ones I just took off. These things are amazeballs. ;0


----------



## nodicaL

Any reason why you guys just won't get the Core Pads 403 feet?
It's perfectly fine and I actually prefer it over Hotline / Hyperglide (MX-2).


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> Any reason why you guys just won't get the Core Pads 403 feet?
> It's perfectly fine and I actually prefer it over Hotline / Hyperglide (MX-2).


No reason I can see, actually. However, that's _only_ because the G403 is one of the models included in their new line of feet with beveled edges. I don't main the G403, though, so I haven't bothered.

The mice listed here on their homepage are the ones included:



Everything else will have straight edges, and it would be best to use Hyperglide feet instead imo.


----------



## Argowashi

Gonna be picking up a set of Hyperglide G-Pros and Corepad G403s to test against my Hotlines once more then. Fun fun


----------



## Ufasas

Has anyone got a g403 which doesn't have scroll up and scroll down functions with mouse wheel? mouse wheel just doesn't scroll pages, the hell? Man the shape is what we needed in 2014 instead of g502 , they could have released g403 early 2014 OMG!!! shape is so nice, better than mx518, g402, g400 whatever all similar to that, g403 is the king, and the sensor is perfection


----------



## Vipu

So I dunno should I get those MX-2 or G pro feet.

Is there any bad sides to those?
If MX-2 is fine I think im gonna get those since no cutting is needed, I would guess if you cut those there can be some edge from the cut and it can scratch the mousemat or something?

So does it matter if those MX-2 feet are a bit "too thin"?


----------



## Nivity

Well, I use Corepad for my G403 and they feel better than Hyperglide G pro to me.
Hyperglide G pro is to thick imo.


----------



## iBerggman

It was probably because I installed then unevenly but with my corepads I could always feel some "feedback" through the mouse like something was catching on to the mousepad, I did try adjusting them but I could never get them feeling right. With the hyperglides however I don't feel anything even though I know one is slightly angled, I guess the extra thickness helps with that. It's a shame really, I was hoping I'd like the corepads because they support way more models and don't take a year to add new ones...


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> Has anyone got a g403 which doesn't have scroll up and scroll down functions with mouse wheel? mouse wheel just doesn't scroll pages, the hell? Man the shape is what we needed in 2014 instead of g502 , they could have released g403 early 2014 OMG!!! shape is so nice, better than mx518, g402, g400 whatever all similar to that, g403 is the king, and the sensor is perfection


Yep, i hope they don't abandon the shape. It's a winner for sure. The shape + coating + buttons. Nothing out is really touching it to me.


----------



## ncck

Re-release G403 with rubber cable, remove weight door, make weight balance, knock off a few grams, remove LEDs, label it G403 PRO = profit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



bonus: send one to RJN and force C9 to use it on stream


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Re-release G403 with rubber cable, remove weight door, make weight balance, knock off a few grams, remove LEDs, label it G403 PRO = profit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bonus: send one to RJN and force C9 to use it on stream


I mean you can pretty much do all that yourself except weight balance which I never seen as any problem with the G403.
G403 without all that weighs at 82-84g which is very light for such a large mouse. G pro weighs more with a super tiny body, that is to heavy if anything.

Also they would never ever release something like that, so kinda moot


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Re-release G403 with rubber cable, remove weight door, make weight balance, knock off a few grams, remove LEDs, label it G403 PRO = profit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bonus: send one to RJN and force C9 to use it on stream


Rubber cable or one of the razer braided cables would do. I even prefer the latest SS rubber cables over zowie currently, SS got that down.

The g403 doesn't really need tobe trimmed hell, however if thy drop the weight stuff & the magnets inside. It's killing most off with just weight alone. It feels lighter than the pro/203 with ease. Lol


----------



## Ufasas

Haha, laughed at that one, force C9 use it, well just make normal bottom , without removable cover, the 97 g is top notch, perfect, shape perfect, clicks perfect, right side ( this is how it should be on most of mice) perfect for all smaller fingers, the rest for ring finger between wheel and dpi button - perfect, skates - i don't care, glides perfect on aluminium, not stiff cloth cable is great, side button 4 n 5 - perfect, the height of mouse perfect, no sharp edges on the back bump and around it A++++, just i got a wobbly wheel g403 version, hard to return lol, headshots in CSGO clicking themselves haha, so smooth..


----------



## itsy0boi

As I don't mind how long it takes to get sent, can I have the most reliable and cheapest link for the custom cable and feet (whatever you like, HyperGlide, Hotline Games...) ?

They will be sent to Spain in case you're wondering.


----------



## Melan

Paracord is ordered here

Corepad feet are ordered here (sent from germany, so shipping is fast)

Hyperglides are ordered here

Hotlines are ordered here


----------



## Avalar

Also, fyi, Hyperglides would be the most expensive, but worth the money. Hotline Games would be the least expensive, but still worth the money, in the sense that you get what you paid for. They're not bad, just not as good as Hyperglides. Idk about Corepad's, because the only ones I ever got from them were too thin to use for my G900. Some say they're great, but I've only heard that from people who have bought their new skates with beveled edges, which are only available for a few newer mice. All of Hyperglides' feet have beveled edges, and while they don't have a lot of feet for specific mice, what they have will fit in most mice anyway.


----------



## itsy0boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Paracord is ordered here
> 
> Corepad feet are ordered here (sent from germany, so shipping is fast)
> 
> Hyperglides are ordered here
> 
> Hotlines are ordered here


I'm assuming I will have to get rid of the stock mouse feet and then install the new ones right? I mean, is there any one of them that has to be installed on top of the stock ones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Also, fyi, Hyperglides would be the most expensive, but worth the money. Hotline Games would be the least expensive, but still worth the money, in the sense that you get what you paid for. They're not bad, just not as good as Hyperglides. Idk about Corepad's, because the only ones I ever got from them were too thin to use for my G900. Some say they're great, but I've only heard that from people who have bought their new skates with beveled edges, which are only available for a few newer mice. All of Hyperglides' feet have beveled edges, and while they don't have a lot of feet for specific mice, what they have will fit in most mice anyway.


I don't know man, I've been using a Deathadder 3.5G completely unmodded and the stock feet did pretty well along almost 2 years without scratching/destroying my QCK standard size. I know it should work better, yeah, but why replacing the mouse feet will make me aim better or something.


----------



## VESPA5

I feel like the outlier or unicorn of "People Who Think the G403's Mouse Feet Are Fine"







It's a great mouse and if I had any gripes about it aside from early QC scrollwheel rattle issues, the mouse feet would be the last complaint on my list. Then again, that's just me


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I feel like the outlier or unicorn of "People Who Think the G403's Mouse Feet Are Fine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great mouse and if I had any gripes about it aside from early QC scrollwheel rattle issues, the mouse feet would be the last complaint on my list. Then again, that's just me


The G403 feet are more bearable on faster pads. As always though, they are largely preference, as people who don't mind a slower glide (or prefer it even) should find them to be great.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> The G403 feet are more bearable on faster pads. As always though, they are largely preference, as people who don't mind a slower glide (or prefer it even) should find them to be great.


Shoot, Logitech's feet would be pretty good if they didn't get SO thin SO quickly. The ones I've gotten before didn't have completely straight edges, and the glide was alright.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> The G403 feet are more bearable on faster pads. As always though, they are largely preference, as people who don't mind a slower glide (or prefer it even) should find them to be great.


I use mine on a Goliathus Speed mat and haven't had the feet on the G403 (or on any of the gaming mice I own) wear out. Maybe I have a light hand or I don't put much of my hand's weight on the mouse? Who knows.


----------



## Notor1ouS

mouse feet feel way better after 3-4weeks imo.
i have a deathadder elite aswell, and it feels the same actually.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> The G403 feet are more bearable on faster pads. As always though, they are largely preference, as people who don't mind a slower glide (or prefer it even) should find them to be great.


The stock feet don't slide well on used pads that are flattened or dirt is glided in them. On a new pad the G403 slides very nicely especially new but even used, but once pad is used and flattened and the G403 feet flatten to it it tends to "stick" have higher resistance when moving. Where as from my experience white PTFE is much more tolerant and slippery even over used pads. Maybe the stock G403 black feet are too soft.


----------



## pez

DeathAdder Elite feet on a QCK+ vs G403/703 stock feet are not the same feeling. At. All.


----------



## espe89

just my 2 cents here..

after testing all the feets in the world, the best combo for me was with MX - 2 / G1 hyperglides, btw, I asked hyperglides when they will produce the g403 feets, this is the conversation :

Hello,
Will you release skates for G403 ? If yes, do you know when ?
Regards,

Mark Chan
13/12/2017

Dear Ben,
90% yes, sorry no date


----------



## VESPA5

I must be totally naive, lol. I didn't even realize mice feet were such an issue till I started chiming in here on OCN







I don't notice the friction or swipe differences between my mice when I'm playing in-game. Perhaps if I play more games that require precise and subtle movements with a mouse, I may notice. But my mouse mat is slippery enough where none of my mice (even the productivity generic mice I own) have enough push back where I'm thinking that I have to replace the feet. Replacing braided cables with a rubber cable is something I can see as more sensible. But I guess I can't really tell if and when my mouse feet are just impairing my performance via games. Hell, I have never used any of the extra replacement feet that came with my Zowie EC2-A since I bought it a few years ago (and use it regularly).


----------



## revertex

Ditched my old trustworthy Bloody V7 in favor of this hyped mouse, and to my dismay, there is no single form of DPI indicator, no LED color change, software OSD, nada!
Why this mouse have these useless RGB led if it have no use at all?
I guessed that at least I can set the mouse wheel color to change according to DPI settings.


----------



## Scotty99

Has anyone in here came from a razer naga by chance? I just tried the logitech g302 and its really too small, even for my little hands. Want something closer to naga size, but not quite that big/heavy.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I must be totally naive, lol. I didn't even realize mice feet were such an issue till I started chiming in here on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't notice the friction or swipe differences between my mice when I'm playing in-game. Perhaps if I play more games that require precise and subtle movements with a mouse, I may notice. But my mouse mat is slippery enough where none of my mice (even the productivity generic mice I own) have enough push back where I'm thinking that I have to replace the feet. Replacing braided cables with a rubber cable is something I can see as more sensible. But I guess I can't really tell if and when my mouse feet are just impairing my performance via games. Hell, I have never used any of the extra replacement feet that came with my Zowie EC2-A since I bought it a few years ago (and use it regularly).


I've used a QCK+/Heavy for the last several years and the first mice to be so obviously different (read: terrible) were the G Pro and G403 (and promptly followed up by the G403 wireless and G703). Every other mouse I've tried on these pads have never given me that annoyance including all other Logitech mice.

The best way I can describe is as a heavy paracord cable dragging along the stitched edge of a mouse pad....just a bit scratchy and enough of an annoyance to be distracting while playing.


----------



## ZeroFive

Guys will it make any noticable difference if I buy new teflon feet for my g403? Does it worth it in your opinion and which one do you recommend, thanks.


----------



## bellissimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroFive*
> 
> Guys will it make any noticable difference if I buy new teflon feet for my g403? Does it worth it in your opinion and which one do you recommend, thanks.


Yeah stock feet aren't that good, look for corepad or hotline pads


----------



## ZeroFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bellissimo*
> 
> Yeah stock feet aren't that good, look for corepad or hotline pads


How are they in comparison to Zowie feet?


----------



## ZeroFive

Bump


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroFive*
> 
> How are they in comparison to Zowie feet?


Much better than any company's stock mouse feet.


----------



## ZeroFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Much better than any company's stock mouse feet.


Thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Much better than any company's stock mouse feet.


Is that a testament in Zowie's favor or Logi's?

I had two EC1-As (RMA because the shell was literally warped) and my current one and I found that the stock feet are probably my favorite stock feet ever outside of SS'. This was pre-BenQ Zowie, though.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is that a testament in Zowie's favor or Logi's?
> 
> I had two EC1-As (RMA because the shell was literally warped) and my current one and I found that the stock feet are probably my favorite stock feet ever outside of SS'. This was pre-BenQ Zowie, though.


I've only had one Zowie mouse that I never use, so I wouldn't really know about them. Logitech's can be good, but then really bad or unusable, too. In general, the glide on them is alright because the edges aren't perfectly straight and rigid, but they wear down so quickly. I've gotten some Logitech mice with the feet not even placed correctly, though, and some were so flimsy that I wouldn't think about using them. Thankfully, I know where to get replacement mouse feet, but for those who don't, I can see how bad stock feet are a legitimate concern.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> I've only had one Zowie mouse that I never use, so I wouldn't really know about them. Logitech's can be good, but then really bad or unusable, too. In general, the glide on them is alright because the edges aren't perfectly straight and rigid, but they wear down so quickly. I've gotten some Logitech mice with the feet not even placed correctly, though, and some were so flimsy that I wouldn't think about using them. Thankfully, I know where to get replacement mouse feet, but for those who don't, I can see how bad stock feet are a legitimate concern.


I've owned my G403 since launch and the only gripe I've had with it is the stiff cable. I've broken it in as much as I could without having the need to take it apart to change the cable, but other than that, it's an excellent mouse. I guess I've never really paid much attention to details like mouse feet. I'll pay attention more to stiff cables and clicks (like Zowie mice) but mouse feet, I dunno, paying $13.99 (for stickers! aka: mouse feet!) on top of a $60+ dollar mouse seems excessive on my wallet.







But hey, if it makes a world of a difference in my aim, perhaps it's a worthy investment. I just never had a problem with the way any of my mice feel when swiping on a Goliathus Speed cloth mat.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Does anyone have an issue with oil marks on the rubber sides? It seems like my thumb leaves an oil mark and I cant get rid of it. Is there way to properly clean the rubber?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with oil marks on the rubber sides? It seems like my thumb leaves an oil mark and I cant get rid of it. Is there way to properly clean the rubber?


I think my G403 wireless has them slightly. I think it's just a natural reaction of your skin/hand oils to the rubber being used. Thankfully it hasn't eaten through it (i.e. SteelSeries Rival) or made them completely slick and useless.


----------



## Reoxy

I upgraded from g403 to g403 wireless and really liking it. One thing bothers me tho. Middle mouse click is way louder on my wireless version, like 2 to 3 times louder. I guess I can live with it, but still weird.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Yeah I hear you I just wish I could clean it lol. My OCD is killing me with that oil spot


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reoxy*
> 
> I upgraded from g403 to g403 wireless and really liking it. One thing bothers me tho. Middle mouse click is way louder on my wireless version, like 2 to 3 times louder. I guess I can live with it, but still weird.


Perhaps because there's less plastic surrounding the wheel. Wireless means there won't be a channel for the wire in the mouse.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Perhaps because there's less plastic surrounding the wheel. Wireless means there won't be a channel for the wire in the mouse.


Nah, its just random quality of the cheapo switches Logi uses for the wheels.

So far I've tested 4 different 403's (all wired) and each had a different feel to the wheel notches and wheel click. One would be super loud but easy to press in, the other loud and hard, while some would be quiet and light to press in.

Notches vary as well.


----------



## Vipu

My wireless mousewheel click is so stiff i click it with 2 fingers.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> My wireless mousewheel click is so stiff i click it with 2 fingers.


It's actually easier to click my middle mouse on my wireless G403 by 'flicking' it from the side with my pointer finger (left click finger)! The scroll notches are almost none existent like a poorly designed infinite scroll


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DazzaInOz*
> 
> It's actually easier to click my middle mouse on my wireless G403 by 'flicking' it from the side with my pointer finger (left click finger)! The scroll notches are almost none existent like a poorly designed infinite scroll


Unfortunately thats what you get when you from optical to mech encoders.

I mean optical encoders usually offer similar feel from mouse to mouse, from batch to batch. While mech encoders, especially if the encoder isnt of the highest rating, vary so much, that one mouse is fine, while the next has nearly no steps.

I mean Zowie wheels are crap, but they are consistent and work in game, because they feel consistent from step to step. Same applie to infinite scroll wheels from Logi as well as to the Basilisk.

Everything else (bar ALPS) has horrible inconsistency. Also mech encoders loosen up with time, while opticals usually stay roughly the same.


----------



## Ufasas

I think i'm gonna save on g900 and skip g403, looks more fun, and free spin wheel won't be missed when i ditch g502 to drawer


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> I think i'm gonna save on g900 and skip g403, looks more fun, and free spin wheel won't be missed when i ditch g502 to drawer


Ahh yes, the G900. The M1/M2 buttons are a godsend for fingertip/claw grippers like myself. Now if only they had a wired version of that mouse in the 90+ gram range. I still think anything over 100 grams is a bit much for me when playing FPS games or games in general. Then again, that's just me.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Ahh yes, the G900. The M1/M2 buttons are a godsend for fingertip/claw grippers like myself. Now if only they had a wired version of that mouse in the 90+ gram range. I still think anything over 100 grams is a bit much for me when playing FPS games or games in general. Then again, that's just me.


That's the thing with me, too. I can use a 90g-ish mouse, but the shape has GOT to work for me. The ZA11 is a perfect example (shape-wise) of a mouse I could use just as well as the G303, despite it being heavier, because it fits like a glove. I really feel the weight of the G900, and the G502, but the G502 is well past the 90-100g category, so that could apply to anyone.

I dream of a large (bigger than the G403), lightweight (90g or less), preferably ambi mouse that fits me better than the G900 did. The main buttons of the G900 didn't slant down enough to feel comfortable for me. Everything else is ergo, so not balanced.


----------



## pez

I actually just (finally) got a G900 (903 this time) again. I missed this mouse dearly







.

My G403s and my G703 won't be seeing the light of day for some time it seems







.


----------



## nidzakv

Where can i order hyperglides for g403?


----------



## Melan

For G403? Nowhere. You can order other hyperglides here.


----------



## Cloudy

How do the other brands of mouse feet compare to the stock ones? Mine are starting to make my mouse drag against my pad and it's really annoying. Sort of looking for more control than speed, but I'll take what I can get at this point.


----------



## kawzir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> How do the other brands of mouse feet compare to the stock ones? Mine are starting to make my mouse drag against my pad and it's really annoying. Sort of looking for more control than speed, but I'll take what I can get at this point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Where can i order hyperglides for g403?


I've tried both hotlines and corepad on my G403. If you are looking for more control, you should definitely take hotlines. It works perfectly fine just as zowie's stock mouse feet and won't drag. Corepad is on the faster side which provide smoother glide but little stopping power.


----------



## Vipu

How do I update firmware on this thing????

It says in logitech gaming software that I have 3.1.7. and I have never updated it.
If I click "update" in that app, nothing happens it just says "last checked (this date)".
I also downloaded it straight from their site, I get the start screen but there is no button to continue or anything.



I have unplugged and plugged the mouse but nothing.


----------



## Reoxy

Any software that shows battery % without needing to go into logitech software? Like in system tray or widget on desktop?


----------



## Venomus

Can someone explain to me when would be ideal to charge G403 so the battery life (cycles) last longer (couple of years??). Is ~30% ideal? Or must be lower?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venomus*
> 
> Can someone explain to me when would be ideal to charge G403 so the battery life (cycles) last longer (couple of years??). Is ~30% ideal? Or must be lower?


I think the rule is from 40% to 80%, and drain the battery once a month or two.


----------



## Venomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> I think the rule is from 40% to 80%, and drain the battery once a month or two.


Isn't it bad for a LiPo battery to let it drain totally? Also, people say that LiPo battery works best ~80%, but why not charge it to 100%? Is it that big of a deal?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venomus*
> 
> Isn't it bad for a LiPo battery to let it drain totally? Also, people say that LiPo battery works best ~80%, but why not charge it to 100%? Is it that big of a deal?


You don't drain them fully _all the time._ That would be bad. You only do so because software used to monitor the remaining battery life can become inaccurate if you don't completely discharge the battery once in a while. Example: Your battery says there's 50% remaining when it's really 65%, etc.

And nah, it's not a big deal. The 40%-80% is just the optimal balance between the length and amount of charges to prolong the battery's life for as long as possible. I wouldn't worry about having to unplug the mouse before it reaches 100%, just don't discharge it completely all the time. If anything, you could just get another one from Logitech if the battery life no longer meets specifications.


----------



## Avalar

In fact, some user's G403's (mine included) had ones that wouldn't charge past ~80% until you unplugged and plugged it back in again, or even several times. Could have been a feature. Lots of people didn't like it, though.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> How do I update firmware on this thing????
> 
> It says in logitech gaming software that I have 3.1.7. and I have never updated it.
> If I click "update" in that app, nothing happens it just says "last checked (this date)".
> I also downloaded it straight from their site, I get the start screen but there is no button to continue or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I have unplugged and plugged the mouse but nothing.


Do you have the wireless receiver plugged in to usb as well as connecting with cable to another USB port? I can't read your install language but both should be connected to usb and mouse turned on I think.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DazzaInOz*
> 
> Do you have the wireless receiver plugged in to usb as well as connecting with cable to another USB port? I can't read your install language but both should be connected to usb and mouse turned on I think.


I did and i tried again, this time there was continue button but when I pressed it it did start to update for like 2sec, then it went back to that start screen and mouse was just flashing its lights, i waited but it was stuck on that.
Did my mouse just brick? Pc doesnt recognize it and its just flashing those lights...
What was best way to contact logitech support and maybe get replacement?

Edit: THANK GOD I found fix for this from reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6o95f7/g4o3_bricked_greenred_flashes/dknaxmq/
Did that and its working again!
Was ready to go buy new mouse tomorrow already.
I think the most important part was "Take the USB wireless receiver out of the dongle, and place it in a reliable port (rear of PC, mine worked in USB3, others online would only work in USB2).
Plug the mouse into the charging cable, and into any USB port (I used a front port). You'll still see the bootloader flashing (red/green)."

Nowhere it said in the logitech thing that BOTH need to be plugged in... at least in finnish version of the updater.


----------



## itsy0boi

Back then when I was using my DA 3.5G I had zero problems with its weight, is it too bad that for me the G403 without the extra weight (but with the plastic cover) feels so much light that it makes me want to put the extra weight and don't look back?? Remember that DA 3.5G is over ~105g.

I'm asking this because I feel like everyone is wishing so bad for a top mouse with 336X on the 70-ish gram side.

By the way, this weekend I'll be installing Ceesa's cable and some Corepad feet, as I will be replacing the stock feet, I don't mind if they end up completely worn out or they even break, still do I have to use a lighter to get rid of the sticky glue and remove the stock feet?

Finally, the last question: is there any big difference on the QCK Heavy if I'm coming from QCK Mass?

Thanks by advance to everyone.


----------



## Marshall160

About this sensor angle...

Is the sensor angled facing inwards or outwards?

Coming from the DA and the EC2-A to the GPRO I find myself unable to pan the camera even with the ground, I always end up with a deviation towards the ground. I grip my GPRO crooked like an ergo mouse.

I tried the G403 a couple hours and returned it due to weight (wireless) but now I am considering going for the wired version and installing a paracord + weight reduction.

Would the angled sensor help my crooked grip style, or make it worse? Basically which way is the sensor angled. If its angled inwards, then it would actually make it worse right?

I`ve tried holding the GPRO straight, but after so many years with ergo mice, its just terribly uncomfortable and I always end up going back to an angled grip.

I've watched RocketJumpNinja's review of the G403, and he holds it the same way ''the incorrect way'' as per logitech, and never mentions anything wrong with the sensor postioning, only real high praise for this mouse.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshall160*
> 
> About this sensor angle...
> 
> Is the sensor angled facing inwards or outwards?
> 
> Coming from the DA and the EC2-A to the GPRO I find myself unable to pan the camera even with the ground, I always end up with a deviation towards the ground. I grip my GPRO crooked like an ergo mouse.
> 
> I tried the G403 a couple hours and returned it due to weight (wireless) but now I am considering going for the wired version and installing a paracord + weight reduction.
> 
> Would the angled sensor help my crooked grip style, or make it worse? Basically which way is the sensor angled. If its angled inwards, then it would actually make it worse right?
> 
> I`ve tried holding the GPRO straight, but after so many years with ergo mice, its just terribly uncomfortable and I always end up going back to an angled grip.
> 
> I've watched RocketJumpNinja's review of the G403, and he holds it the same way ''the incorrect way'' as per logitech, and never mentions anything wrong with the sensor postioning, only real high praise for this mouse.


Couple of hours? You're not going to get used to a new mouse with different characteristics that quickly. Movement felt "weird", using my G703 initially after owning Zowie mice for years, but I got used to it. Now, I cannot go back; the G703 is superior in every way.

Perhaps you should stick with it for a little while longer.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshall160*
> 
> About this sensor angle...
> 
> Is the sensor angled facing inwards or outwards?
> 
> Coming from the DA and the EC2-A to the GPRO I find myself unable to pan the camera even with the ground, I always end up with a deviation towards the ground. I grip my GPRO crooked like an ergo mouse.
> 
> I tried the G403 a couple hours and returned it due to weight (wireless) but now I am considering going for the wired version and installing a paracord + weight reduction.
> 
> Would the angled sensor help my crooked grip style, or make it worse? Basically which way is the sensor angled. If its angled inwards, then it would actually make it worse right?
> 
> I`ve tried holding the GPRO straight, but after so many years with ergo mice, its just terribly uncomfortable and I always end up going back to an angled grip.
> 
> I've watched RocketJumpNinja's review of the G403, and he holds it the same way ''the incorrect way'' as per logitech, and never mentions anything wrong with the sensor postioning, only real high praise for this mouse.


I dont mind the angle at all, but you can swap it with the povohat driver. I used to use g pro, da and ie3 and yet the angle doesnt affect me at all.


----------



## itsy0boi

Some help with this please?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7rwdh9/g403_wired_serial_number_batch/

Thank you all.


----------



## killuchen

I changed my mouse skates to the .6mm hotlines. OMG They feel amazing!


----------



## Randallel

Can anyone confirm the weight of a G403, paracord, no magnets and cap?


----------



## Marshall160

Randallel said:


> Can anyone confirm the weight of a G403, paracord, no magnets and cap?


83-84grams depending on who you ask, most likely scale precision.

Though this throws off the balance even more than stock, this thing is very front heavy without the 10g weight. And then with it in, you are 6grams lighter than the wireless version..., whether or not its worth it is up to you.

Some people dont might the balance being off, me it drove me crazy so I put the weight in, and then just decided to buy the G703 instead.

The balance of the wireless is not perfect, its more mid heavy, the back of it is still light, where as the wired with the 10g weight seems perfectly balanced front/back.


----------



## itsy0boi

How much of a difference should I expect from a 1728 batch to a 1744 batch though the mouse wheel rattle is fixed on both?


----------



## Argowashi

killuchen said:


> I changed my mouse skates to the .6mm hotlines. OMG They feel amazing!


I know right?! There's no reason at all to cry about there not being Hyperglides for the G403. Hotline Gaming feet are just as good in my opinion. The only real difference is that they're gray and not white lool

To be honest any G403 owner should buy Hotline Gaming feet and burn the stock feet. They're so bad and scratchy.



Marshall160 said:


> 83-84grams depending on who you ask, most likely scale precision.
> 
> Though this throws off the balance even more than stock, this thing is very front heavy without the 10g weight. And then with it in, you are 6grams lighter than the wireless version..., whether or not its worth it is up to you.
> 
> Some people dont might the balance being off, me it drove me crazy so I put the weight in, and then just decided to buy the G703 instead.
> 
> The balance of the wireless is not perfect, its more mid heavy, the back of it is still light, where as the wired with the 10g weight seems perfectly balanced front/back.


Yup, my kitchen scale (very accurate) measures 83g on my paracorded, magnets removed, cover removed wired G403. But it is very front heavy.


----------



## Vipu

Maybe I should just pull the trigger and get those hyperglide circle shaped feet.
I guess wireless G403 will feel "lighter" because it will have not so ****ty feet after changing them?


----------



## VESPA5

Marshall160 said:


> The balance of the wireless is not perfect, its more mid heavy, the back of it is still light, where as the wired with the 10g weight seems perfectly balanced front/back.


I really enjoy using my wired G403, but there are gives and takes. Yes, this mouse (stock) is front heavy. And the weight distribution is a bit off but other than that, it's an excellent mouse. I have a G703 but I use it mainly for work/productivity in the office. Sure, it's about 106 grams but it's more balanced when I subtly swipe and pick it up with my fingers. Overall, you kinda just get used to it. I'd rather have a slightly imbalanced mouse than a mouse that's balanced with annoying switches (like my EC2-B) or coating that makes it tough to grip (again, my EC2-B)


----------



## Marshall160

VESPA5 said:


> I really enjoy using my wired G403, but there are gives and takes. Yes, this mouse (stock) is front heavy. And the weight distribution is a bit off but other than that, it's an excellent mouse. I have a G703 but I use it mainly for work/productivity in the office. Sure, it's about 106 grams but it's more balanced when I subtly swipe and pick it up with my fingers. Overall, you kinda just get used to it. I'd rather have a slightly imbalanced mouse than a mouse that's balanced with annoying switches (like my EC2-B) or coating that makes it tough to grip (again, my EC2-B)


After having the G403 wired, G403 wireless, G703 and Gpro all side by side at the same time, I would say the G403 wired with the weight in and paracord is the better of the 4.

With the weight in it has near perfect balance, with the paracord its damn close to being wireless. And honestly 100G is not a deal breaker for a mouse this size, its pretty much the same size and weight as an EC1. Plus having that weight in a bigger body, going back and forth between it and the Gpro, the weight difference is near impossible to tell since its distributed in a mouse that you have more contact surface with. Where as the Gpro you have alot more of your hand dragging on the mouse pad causing resistance.

As for G403 wireless vs G703, I prefer the buttons on the G403, the G703 has very very light buttons, alot like the GPro, infact if I was a betting man, I would say the G703 is the G403 with GPro buttons, great for fast clicks, terrible for accidental clicks. Although I do prefer the middle click on the G703.


----------



## espe89

rubber grip going off, anyone with the same problem ?

pics : https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jgqcEVLIVIPvQldJVp4UofQ3XeUCSOBd https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VCDv8NZKnuAJBess7BT7PlflF4R-pgP9


----------



## Avalar

espe89 said:


> rubber grip going off, anyone with the same problem ?
> 
> pics : https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jgqcEVLIVIPvQldJVp4UofQ3XeUCSOBd https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VCDv8NZKnuAJBess7BT7PlflF4R-pgP9


Sounds like you get a free mouse!

RMA RMA RMA RMA RMA


----------



## espe89

not for this, anyway I cant rma this one (again) because I kinda customised it a little ^^ its now 94grs ^^

will receive my g900 tomorow, wanted to try the ambidextrous shape cuz I'm gripping this one with a weird angle, probably because of that I'm having trouble with the rubber grip btw..


----------



## espe89

ok something is really OFF ! I received my G900, put the exact same settings as my G403 and bim !!! nothing is the same, same settings and same sensitivity in game but the "real" sensitivity is wrong, bingo GG logitech, I'm going to test the real dpi for the 2 mouses... I think I prefer the G900 shape btw


----------



## espe89

seems even with my personnel dpi set to 550 the g900 was stuck on 400 800 1600 etc. 

after unbinding the little 2 buttons for switch dpi steps, it is now on real "550dpi" (530-540 for real values)

I also realized that the variation with custom dpi settings are kinda bad, so I will stick with 400 dpi for now


----------



## killuchen

espe89 said:


> rubber grip going off, anyone with the same problem ?
> 
> pics : https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jgqcEVLIVIPvQldJVp4UofQ3XeUCSOBd https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VCDv8NZKnuAJBess7BT7PlflF4R-pgP9



This is happening to my G403 as well . You think I'll be able to RMA it?


----------



## VESPA5

espe89 said:


> rubber grip going off, anyone with the same problem ?
> 
> pics : https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jgqcEVLIVIPvQldJVp4UofQ3XeUCSOBd https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VCDv8NZKnuAJBess7BT7PlflF4R-pgP9


Holy crap. How in the heck? Do you have a grip that digs into the sides of the mouse? I've got several mice with rubberized sides and I don't think I've ever seen such a severe case. Looks like something may have accidentally cut into the side of your mouse or maybe even a burn.


----------



## Melan

Left side seems like a normal wear, but right side most definitely looks like a cut.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I've had mine for quite some time and it's nowhere near as severe as that. Right side looks like new on mine, left has shined up a bit.


----------



## itsy0boi

For those who feel that the wired G403 is so front heavy I have to say to you that once you have it with Corepad + CeeSa's Paracord cable + 10g weight, it will be completely fixed in all the possible ways:

-Thanks to the 10g weight it won't feel that front heavy anymore.
-Due to the custom cable you will not feel so much resistence when aiming.
-As you all know, the stock mouse feet have a terrible glide so once you install some Corepad Skatez the G403 will feel to your hand like it has lost some weight somehow.

Definitely worth it.


----------



## softskiller

For me it wears exactly the same way of, left and right.


----------



## abso

itsy0boi said:


> For those who feel that the wired G403 is so front heavy I have to say to you that once you have it with Corepad + CeeSa's Paracord cable + 10g weight, it will be completely fixed in all the possible ways:
> 
> -Thanks to the 10g weight it won't feel that front heavy anymore.
> -Due to the custom cable you will not feel so much resistence when aiming.
> -As you all know, the stock mouse feet have a terrible glide so once you install some Corepad Skatez the G403 will feel to your hand like it has lost some weight somehow.
> 
> Definitely worth it.


Yeah, thanks to the 10g weight it wont feel front heavy anymore, only heavy.


----------



## itsy0boi

abso said:


> Yeah, thanks to the 10g weight it wont feel front heavy anymore, only heavy.


Its not heavy if you re coming from a DA 3.%G which is 105-110g.


----------



## VESPA5

abso said:


> Yeah, thanks to the 10g weight it wont feel front heavy anymore, only heavy.


There's nothing custom or modified about my wired G403 other than I use a mouse cord bungee. Slapping on the weight lid (w/o the weight) somehow gives it some balance. I guess with my grip, I never found the mouse to be overly front heavy as most people have put it.


----------



## Sim13

Hello Guys and Girls,

I have a question that trouble my mind with the g403 wired; indeed is it really lighter with 20 inch of cable (home made high bungee) than the wireless one? 

I recently swap the wireless version for the wired one because I felt it was too heavy for FPS, I think it is lighter now but I am not 100% sure since I don't have the wireless one anymore...

Thank you very much.

Regards


----------



## VESPA5

So I just noticed something. Every now and then when I hold down the LMB to sustain firing (usually with an LMG in Battlefield 1), the gun will just stop firing. This is random. It also happens in Borderlands 2 as well as CoD WW2 Zombies. I'm beginning to think my wired G403 has a double click issue. Is this an issue or some random thing via games? This NEVER happens with my DeathAdder, EC2-A and EC2-B. Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## Avalar

VESPA5 said:


> So I just noticed something. Every now and then when I hold down the LMB to sustain firing (usually with an LMG in Battlefield 1), the gun will just stop firing. This is random. It also happens in Borderlands 2 as well as CoD WW2 Zombies. I'm beginning to think my wired G403 has a double click issue. Is this an issue or some random thing via games? This NEVER happens with my DeathAdder, EC2-A and EC2-B. Thoughts? Experiences?


There used to be a bug with the G403 Wireless and Overwatch where your player would randomly stop shooting automatic weapons even though you never released the mouse button. I think they since fixed it, but idk what on Earth could have caused it to happen.


----------



## pez

I played most of (95%+) my OW with a G403 wireless and never once had that issue lol.


----------



## Avalar

pez said:


> I played most of (95%+) my OW with a G403 wireless and never once had that issue lol.


Yea, neither did I. Did happen to some people, though.


----------



## Huzzaa

VESPA5 said:


> So I just noticed something. Every now and then when I hold down the LMB to sustain firing (usually with an LMG in Battlefield 1), the gun will just stop firing. This is random. It also happens in Borderlands 2 as well as CoD WW2 Zombies. I'm beginning to think my wired G403 has a double click issue. Is this an issue or some random thing via games? This NEVER happens with my DeathAdder, EC2-A and EC2-B. Thoughts? Experiences?


Could be some sort of built-in anti-doubleclick mechanism in the mouse firmware itself. That's my opinion. It's definately the mouse that's the issue since it doesn't happen on your other mice and the likely fix? Firmware upgrade or replacement if there is nothing to upgrade or it's upgraded already.


----------



## Melan

Battery life on my wireless G403 started to go down after a little over a year. Used to work for 3.5-4 days from full charge to <20%, and now it takes 3 days at best to discharge to the same level. Not catastrophic or anything, but still noticeable.


----------



## VESPA5

Huzzaa said:


> Could be some sort of built-in anti-doubleclick mechanism in the mouse firmware itself. That's my opinion. It's definately the mouse that's the issue since it doesn't happen on your other mice and the likely fix? Firmware upgrade or replacement if there is nothing to upgrade or it's upgraded already.


Nah, firmware is fully updated. Tried it on my backup rig, same games, same random LMB issue. It is what it is. My wired G403 will be my backup mouse to my EC2-B till that thing falls apart (and I'm sure it will, build quality not exactly great)


----------



## nidzakv

So hyperglides, where to buy? The are not listed on official site...

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## itsy0boi

nidzakv said:


> So hyperglides, where to buy? The are not listed on official site...
> 
> Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


If you want to get hyperglides you'll have to buy the G Pro ones, there is no G403 official set from hyperglides.

Corepads made a difference from stock ones for me though.


----------



## nidzakv

itsy0boi said:


> If you want to get hyperglides you'll have to buy the G Pro ones, there is no G403 official set from hyperglides.
> 
> Corepads made a difference from stock ones for me though.


Thanks. Just ordered hotline 0.6mm from ali 

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## r3dgee

My Hyperglides MX-2 finally arrived. I'm using 10 mouse skates instead of the 8 that was posted here. File attachments doesn't work so here, https://imgur.com/CeARk6C. This is a hundred times better than stock mouse feet. My mouse feels kinda like air hockey on a smooth mouse pad.

Just wanna ask some questions, if I removed the mouse feet on the sensor ring would that cause any problems? And also I'm using a Dechanic Control Mouse pad and I notice that there's some scraping sound when pulling the mouse down. I don't know if it's because of the pad or the mouse feet.


----------



## r3dgee

My g403 with Hyperglides.

Some questions. 

Is it okay to remove the mouse feet around the sensor ring and it wouldn't cause any problems? 

And I'm using a Dechanic Control mouse pad and when I pull down the mouse makes this scraping sound. I don't know if it's because of the new feet or the one around the sensor but will this go away?


----------



## Vipu

I finally got hyperglide mx2 feet yesterday too and put them on g403 wireless.
Feels so much better and smoother, no more like you are grinding something with sandpaper.
While I removed those feet I removed those magnets for that extra bit lightness.

I also wonder is it safe to remove that middle sensor feet, feels like its still scraping the mousepad a bit?
I might try to remove it today to test it myself if there is no answers before that.


----------



## the1freeMan

r3dgee said:


> My g403 with Hyperglides.
> 
> Some questions.
> 
> Is it okay to remove the mouse feet around the sensor ring and it wouldn't cause any problems?
> 
> And I'm using a Dechanic Control mouse pad and when I pull down the mouse makes this scraping sound. I don't know if it's because of the new feet or the one around the sensor but will this go away?


It depends on how much you press down on the mouse and how soft your pad is.
If you press down too much on a 336x or other sensor with specular lens, the cursor will shift upwards by 1 or more pixels and will come back down when you release the pressure.
Check if that happens with how you hold the mouse when gaming, if so, yes the sensor foot will help.


----------



## dynastes

A question to all those people, who disassembled their G403:

I just got this mouse and I totally love it, it's been the first one in a while that won me over from the first moment. Sadly, my model has a minor flaw in that there is a gap between the left sidegrip and the main body of the mouse. If I press down on it hard enough, it creaks and moves slightly. Not really a big deal (my words probably make it sound worse than it is, but English is not my first language, so I really did not know how to put it any differently), I would not want to send it back for this, since it is not really relevant to real world usage. However, I am really particular about my hardware, so if those grips were screwed in from the inside, I'd open up the thing (wanted to change feet anyway) and fasten those screws. Won't do me much good, though, if they are just glued on or something and therefore not removable. 

Can anybody comment on this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## itsy0boi

dynastes said:


> A question to all those people, who disassembled their G403:
> 
> I just got this mouse and I totally love it, it's been the first one in a while that won me over from the first moment. Sadly, my model has a minor flaw in that there is a gap between the left sidegrip and the main body of the mouse. If I press down on it hard enough, it creaks and moves slightly. Not really a big deal (my words probably make it sound worse than it is, but English is not my first language, so I really did not know how to put it any differently), I would not want to send it back for this, since it is not really relevant to real world usage. However, I am really particular about my hardware, so if those grips were screwed in from the inside, I'd open up the thing (wanted to change feet anyway) and fasten those screws. Won't do me much good, though, if they are just glued on or something and therefore not removable.
> 
> Can anybody comment on this? Thank you in advance!


It's so hard to answer this question... Most of the will only get to do:
-Get rid of magnets.
-Feet replacement.
-Cable replacement.

The sad part about this mods is that you don't have to mess around with the top part of the chasis ( sidegrips included ) so there's a very tiny chance that anyone can answer your question in the right way.


----------



## nodicaL

Lately with the FinalMouse Ultralight Pro craze, I've wanted to mod my G703 with a smaller battery to lower it's weight.

I replaced the original 700mAh battery with a 150mAh, which weighed about 10g less.
The original battery weighed in at 15g, and the replacement 5g.

Now my 104g G703 weighs at 94g, and 95g with the magnetic USB plug that I have on my mouse.

The battery lasts for 7 hours of continuous use.
However, that shouldn't be a problem since I can just attach the magetic USB cord, whenever I'm just using it on desktop.
So with that, I won't have to worry about the wear and tear of the micro USB port on the mouse.

It's funny that the new battery-less Razer Mamba Hyperflux weighs at 96g vs my 94g, with a battery and able to be used on any surface.


----------



## JustinSane

nodicaL said:


> Lately with the FinalMouse Ultralight Pro craze, I've wanted to mod my G703 with a smaller battery to lower it's weight.
> 
> I replaced the original 700mAh battery with a 150mAh, which weighed about 10g less.
> The original battery weighed in at 15g, and the replacement 5g.
> 
> Now my 104g G703 weighs at 94g, and 95g with the magnetic USB plug that I have on my mouse.
> 
> The battery lasts for 7 hours of continuous use.
> However, that shouldn't be a problem since I can just attach the magetic USB cord, whenever I'm just using it on desktop.
> So with that, I won't have to worry about the wear and tear of the micro USB port on the mouse.
> 
> It's funny that the new battery-less Razer Mamba Hyperflux weighs at 96g vs my 94g, with a battery and able to be used on any surface.


Wow I'm jealous. This makes me very hopeful for future HERO sensor mice, particularly a G ProWL.

Very cool!


----------



## JackCY

nodicaL said:


> Lately with the FinalMouse Ultralight Pro craze, I've wanted to mod my G703 with a smaller battery to lower it's weight.
> 
> I replaced the original 700mAh battery with a 150mAh, which weighed about 10g less.
> The original battery weighed in at 15g, and the replacement 5g.
> 
> Now my 104g G703 weighs at 94g, and 95g with the magnetic USB plug that I have on my mouse.
> 
> The battery lasts for 7 hours of continuous use.
> However, that shouldn't be a problem since I can just attach the magetic USB cord, whenever I'm just using it on desktop.
> So with that, I won't have to worry about the wear and tear of the micro USB port on the mouse.
> 
> It's funny that the new battery-less Razer Mamba Hyperflux weighs at 96g vs my 94g, with a battery and able to be used on any surface.


What magnetic cable do you use? I've tried searching them before but they are hard to get outside US and expensive. Neither was I sure they would actually hold on a mouse as they were designed for smartphones.


----------



## nodicaL

JackCY said:


> What magnetic cable do you use? I've tried searching them before but they are hard to get outside US and expensive. Neither was I sure they would actually hold on a mouse as they were designed for smartphones.


This is the magnetic cable I?m using. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Magnetic-Char..._desktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=yo_pop_d_pd

It transfer data and the magnet is strong enough for me to play Genji and Tracer.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah seen them like that before in searches but haven't read anyone using it. I went with wired G403 because it was cheaper and lighter though in the end if one changes to paracord and new feet it costs as much as a unmoded wireless. I do not know why Logitech didn't make the cable magnetic in first place.

That's a good find, 2m length and fairly flexible. As long as it holds attached. Enjoy. Wireless with magnetic cable is hard to beat.


----------



## SmashTV

nodicaL said:


> Lately with the FinalMouse Ultralight Pro craze, I've wanted to mod my G703 with a smaller battery to lower it's weight.
> 
> I replaced the original 700mAh battery with a 150mAh, which weighed about 10g less.
> The original battery weighed in at 15g, and the replacement 5g.
> 
> Now my 104g G703 weighs at 94g, and 95g with the magnetic USB plug that I have on my mouse.
> 
> The battery lasts for 7 hours of continuous use.
> However, that shouldn't be a problem since I can just attach the magetic USB cord, whenever I'm just using it on desktop.
> So with that, I won't have to worry about the wear and tear of the micro USB port on the mouse.
> 
> It's funny that the new battery-less Razer Mamba Hyperflux weighs at 96g vs my 94g, with a battery and able to be used on any surface.


Wouldn't the G603 be similar in weight with an AAA plus far better battery life?


----------



## nodicaL

SmashTV said:


> Wouldn't the G603 be similar in weight with an AAA plus far better battery life?


No, the G603 uses AA batteries, not AAA.
Even with 1 battery in the mouse, it weighs more than 112g.
With 2 batteries, it weighs 135g.

Not something I want to be using for competitive gaming.
Besides, I prefer the 50m Omron switches, the white shell + RGB.

Can't say anything about the feel of the G603's clicks, but I doubt it'll be better than G703.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I've got a magnetic micro usb on my G403 wireless as well. Makes recharging super easy. Moizen M1, although it might be a bit harder to find nowadays.


----------



## Randallel

nodicaL said:


> Lately with the FinalMouse Ultralight Pro craze, I've wanted to mod my G703 with a smaller battery to lower it's weight.
> 
> I replaced the original 700mAh battery with a 150mAh, which weighed about 10g less.
> The original battery weighed in at 15g, and the replacement 5g.
> 
> Now my 104g G703 weighs at 94g, and 95g with the magnetic USB plug that I have on my mouse.
> 
> The battery lasts for 7 hours of continuous use.
> However, that shouldn't be a problem since I can just attach the magetic USB cord, whenever I'm just using it on desktop.
> So with that, I won't have to worry about the wear and tear of the micro USB port on the mouse.
> 
> It's funny that the new battery-less Razer Mamba Hyperflux weighs at 96g vs my 94g, with a battery and able to be used on any surface.


Link to the battery you used?


----------



## pez

nodicaL said:


> This is the magnetic cable I?m using.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnetic-Char..._desktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=yo_pop_d_pd
> 
> It transfer data and the magnet is strong enough for me to play Genji and Tracer.


Good to know it's strong enough to hold in what I'm guessing is low sense/big swipe gameplay or just fast/sporadic gameplay. I'm going to probably have to check this out now.


----------



## SmashTV

nodicaL said:


> No, the G603 uses AA batteries, not AAA.
> Even with 1 battery in the mouse, it weighs more than 112g.
> With 2 batteries, it weighs 135g.
> 
> Not something I want to be using for competitive gaming.
> Besides, I prefer the 50m Omron switches, the white shell + RGB.
> 
> Can't say anything about the feel of the G603's clicks, but I doubt it'll be better than G703.


You could put AAAs in either by shell or foil and come out close to that weight with one battery. You also don't ruin warranty and come out with at least a month of battery life. 

Doesn't seem like a good idea when the solution already exists but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## nodicaL

SmashTV said:


> You could put AAAs in either by shell or foil and come out close to that weight with one battery. You also don't ruin warranty and come out with at least a month of battery life.
> 
> Doesn't seem like a good idea when the solution already exists but to each their own I suppose.


I guess, if I wanted to start using foil and hoping it'll stay in place.
If you don't have the confidence to do a simple mod, then sure go with your route.

Whatever makes you feel comfortable while gaming. As for me, your method seems way too janky.
In reality, what do you get over this mouse which I've modded? Nothing.

G703 has better switches, better button design, better sensor, and the all important RGB /s.


----------



## Vipu

Small update to my wireless G403

I said I would remove that middle ring from bottom but I forgot that for about week, I just did it now and it removed the "scratchy" feel.
Now with hyperglides only its super smooth and with 1min testing I didnt find anything negative like sensor doing something weird etc


----------



## Melan

Looks like battery went super saiyan in 40 minutes while I was in the shower. Never have to charge again! Don't even need fancy $100 charge pads anymore.


----------



## Avalar

Melan said:


> Looks like battery went super saiyan in 40 minutes while I was in the shower. Never have to charge again! Don't even need fancy $100 charge pads anymore.


----------



## revoc

This is my favorite mouse but I can't use it. There is a numbness in my pinky finger overnight/the next morning. I think because my hand is tilted at an angle while using it, that means a smaller part of my wrist is in contact with the table, which increases pressure and restricts blood flow at that particular point.


----------



## Arkengate

Is there any mice a bit wider than this, with a less pronounced back hump?


----------



## pez

Arkengate said:


> Is there any mice a bit wider than this, with a less pronounced back hump?


EC2-A/B, EC1-A/B and the DeathAdder kinda fit that bill. The Rival 310 is quite a bit wider than those 3 options, too.


----------



## VESPA5

Arkengate said:


> Is there any mice a bit wider than this, with a less pronounced back hump?


I personally think the width of the G403 is pretty wide in the middle. At least, that's where my thumb, ring finger and pink are generally at (around the sensor). The hump doesn't bother me because I have a fingertip/hybrid-claw grip. 

Like someone else said earlier, you can go with any of the Zowie EC mice or Rival 310, but if you want wider, try the Rival 600. I personally think it's too wide and really feels cheap for a mouse that expensive, but hey, it is currently RJN's #1 mouse on his list.


----------



## Randallel

Do you guys think buying a G403 when you have a G703 is worth it? I'm thinking about modding the G403 to make it lighter, but I hear that the weight balance for that mouse is bad.


----------



## PeturOrn

Alright since Amazon UK is doing a sale right now Imma need a definitive answer to one simple question. Do I go for a Wireless G403 or a G703? Do they have a similar amount of build quality issues?


----------



## Crymore13

G403 still uses Kalih(****ty) encoder for the scroll? with 1 month of use when I scroll down(or up) pages, sometimes wont scroll or scroll for the wrong direction... firmware up to date.

I had one dA with the same encoder(****ty Kalih) and the same problem.(changed for ALPS and only happiness) 

Someone know the height of the encoder for the g403? I have a 9mm ALPS(brought 2unit in the past)

My problem: https://youtu.be/ufGxrA12B88?t=41


----------



## nodicaL

Randallel said:


> Do you guys think buying a G403 when you have a G703 is worth it? I'm thinking about modding the G403 to make it lighter, but I hear that the weight balance for that mouse is bad.


I personally don't think the upgrade is worth it if you already have a perfect G403.
The reason I switched over is because of the white shell, and upgraded omrons.

I still had to go through 4 G703's to get a perfect copy.
If you're not OCD like I am, then definitely not worth the hassle.


----------



## rivage

Any recent news about the development status of the Hyperglide feet for the G403 ?
If not, what's the current best alternative for that mouse,

cheers!


----------



## xeome

rivage said:


> Any recent news about the development status of the Hyperglide feet for the G403 ?
> If not, what's the current best alternative for that mouse,
> 
> cheers!


I purchased the hotline competition skates since much people are happy with it.
Cheap and good quality.

Slow shipping with aliexpress though :Snorkle:


----------



## pez

Randallel said:


> Do you guys think buying a G403 when you have a G703 is worth it? I'm thinking about modding the G403 to make it lighter, but I hear that the weight balance for that mouse is bad.


If you're targeting the wireless aspect, go for what's cheapest/on sale. I've gotten lucky, but both of my copies (G403 and G703) are excellent. The only difference I note is a slightly easier to depress middle click on the G703. And that's only noticeable because I have a few hundred hours on the G403 already.


----------



## killuchen

Are the rubber sides coming off for anybody else? I was sent a replacement a month ago and the right side is starting to have an indent -_-


----------



## Crymore13

Crymore13 said:


> G403 still uses Kalih(****ty) encoder for the scroll? with 1 month of use when I scroll down(or up) pages, sometimes wont scroll or scroll for the wrong direction... firmware up to date.
> 
> I had one dA with the same encoder(****ty Kalih) and the same problem.(changed for ALPS and only happiness)
> 
> Someone know the height of the encoder for the g403? I have a 9mm ALPS(brought 2unit in the past)
> 
> My problem: https://youtu.be/ufGxrA12B88?t=41


better than before when working with Kalih... ALPS best encoder ever(right height 9mm, same as before with kalih) now the mouse is perfect.


----------



## Vipu

rivage said:


> Any recent news about the development status of the Hyperglide feet for the G403 ?
> If not, what's the current best alternative for that mouse,
> 
> cheers!


Just get those Hyperglide mx-2 feet, they are really good.


----------



## nidzakv

This mouse i so dmn heavy...

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## nodicaL

rivage said:


> Any recent news about the development status of the Hyperglide feet for the G403 ?
> If not, what's the current best alternative for that mouse,
> 
> cheers!


I prefer Core Pad feet above Hyperglide. 
It also comes with a center ring. 

The new feet come with rounded edges.


----------



## cdcd

killuchen said:


> Are the rubber sides coming off for anybody else? I was sent a replacement a month ago and the right side is starting to have an indent -_-


Mine has an indent on the right side after several months of use as well, guess we're holding the mouse too rigorously.


----------



## Melan

Mine after a year had a visible spot where my thumb rests and rubber could be damaged/scraped off with fingernails. Nothing catastrophic, normal wear.


----------



## softskiller

*G403 Firmware Update*

G403 Firmware Update

This software upgrades the firmware for the G403 Gaming Mouse. Software version: 108.3.14 for wired / 3.14.12 for wireless.


Fixes an intermittent scrolling issue experienced on some G403 gaming mice
Fixes an issue where macros may become unresponsive
Optimized clock tuning parameters

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse/downloads#


----------



## Vipu

softskiller said:


> Fixes an intermittent scrolling issue experienced on some G403 gaming mice


Does that mean the "scroll down but suddenly it scrolls up once" problem?


----------



## Vipu

Wait how do I manually update G403 wireless?
My current firmware is 3.4.12 but it says its up to date?!?


----------



## Melan

3.4.12 is a typo. You're on 3.14.12


----------



## vf-

nodicaL said:


> I prefer Core Pad feet above Hyperglide.
> It also comes with a center ring.
> 
> The new feet come with rounded edges.


How good is the Corepad skatez?


----------



## nodicaL

vf- said:


> nodicaL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Core Pad feet above Hyperglide.
> It also comes with a center ring.
> 
> The new feet come with rounded edges.
> 
> 
> 
> How good is the Corepad skatez?
Click to expand...

Good enough that I’ll stick with them even if Hyperglide finally comes out with their own. 

I’ve used Hyperglide MX-2 dots before and I find Core Pad to be superior for the G403 / 703

I honestly like how the feet are closer to the originals thickness and the it has a sensor ring. 

They’re all perfectly rounded as well. 

I don’t get why people are so hung up on Hyperglide now that’s Core Pad also uses rounded edges + sensor ring. 

I just use whatever is better imo. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## frunction

Melan said:


> Mine after a year had a visible spot where my thumb rests and rubber could be damaged/scraped off with fingernails. Nothing catastrophic, normal wear.



Anyone else's starting to feel sticky? Not like dirty, but when the rubber starts breaking down or outgassing. I can't stand it, I really prefer when mice didn't have rubber sides.


----------



## Melan

Sticky? No.


----------



## nodicaL

frunction said:


> Anyone else's starting to feel sticky? Not like dirty, but when the rubber starts breaking down or outgassing. I can't stand it, I really prefer when mice didn't have rubber sides.


Hasn't started to get sticky for me.


----------



## revoc

Between this or the G703, which would you pick?


----------



## VESPA5

revoc said:


> Between this or the G703, which would you pick?


Wired G403 all the way. It's all about preference though. You can get under 90g with a wired G403 as opposed to 107g with a G703. I'd rather use a mouse bungee and have my mouse light as possible than have a wireless option with more heft to it. Then again, some people don't mind a slightly heavier mouse (like the G502 and others).


----------



## nodicaL

revoc said:


> Between this or the G703, which would you pick?


If you don't mind heavier mouse, then the wireless version for sure!
G403 or G703 doesn't matter.

Wireless is so good if you need to make large mouse movements.


----------



## Vipu

And you can make the wireless lighter with removing all extra stuff like lid, magnets etc so it gets a bit closer to wired version weight.


----------



## Randallel

Wireless with weight reduction is 102 grams. Wired with weight reduction is 85 grams. I modded both if you were wondering.


----------



## frunction

Randallel said:


> Wireless with weight reduction is 102 grams. Wired with weight reduction is 85 grams. I modded both if you were wondering.


I modded both and got the same result. How much can be saved with lighter battery? I am considering doing that next.

I use the G703 because no wire is worth it to me.


----------



## Vipu

What about that battery holder plastic thing, can that just be removed and battery be taped or something?
Could save some weight on that too.


----------



## pez

The amount of training to get my hand used to a slightly higher mouse weight than what I used for years upon years (DA) far outweighs the benefits of a great cable.


----------



## pounced

So I just got my RMA mouse from Logitech to replace my "G403 Prodigy Wireless" due to it not tracking properly or losing connection. They sent me the "G403 Wireless" No prodigy, and it is the Mass Effect Andromeda branded mouse. Came in the original packaging brand new. I'm wondering if this mouse differs other than just looks from the original G403 wireless and if they possibly sent me this by mistake. Seems like it was a very limited run so I assume it's worth more than a normal G403 wireless.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I got sent a "Logitech Prodigy G403 Gaming Mouse & G213 Gaming Keyboard Combo" when I asked for a replacement wired G403 since mine was double clicking. Free rubber dome I guess, lol.

The ME:A model is just a different color scheme afaik.


----------



## DazzaInOz

My guess is that the 403 is being discontinued - they are not listed on Logitech Aus site anymore- in favour of the G703/603. They're probably scrounging around looking for G403 warranty replacements.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

They're on the main US site. Afaik only the wireless G403 got discontinued because the G703 is out.

https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse


----------



## DazzaInOz

Some Tech Nub said:


> They're on the main US site. Afaik only the wireless G403 got discontinued because the G703 is out.
> 
> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse


Just us aussies getting shafted again!


----------



## Shogoki

I needed a wireless palm grip mouse for general Windows use and work, so i got the G403 Wireless. Came by mail today.
I heard the G703 main switches were more sensitive, and that is not to my liking. Plus a friend who has it had unexplained spinouts while playing CS. Maybe something related to the wireless receptor.
I have the G Pro still plugged in and i intend to keep it for gaming purposes.

The G403 is indeed a great mouse, i could bind work-related shortcuts to M4 and M5. It's potential as a desktop/working mouse is underrated. I have 18 cm hands and the mouse is very comfortable, allowing for a relaxed palm grip. With the G Pro, this is not possible simply because of the low-profile of the mouse and the fact that M1 and M2 are quite sensitive, applying the full weight of the fingers can trigger the clicks. Not the case with the G403.

One thing to mention, the claims about the sensor being angled might be true, i didn't test anything extensively but the first time i grabbed and tried the mouse, my horizontal swipe resulted in a slightly angled motion of the cursor.
After gripping the mouse perfectly straight, the problem seemed to disappear. I grabbed my G Pro to swipe horizontaly with it, and the motion of the cursor seemed perfectly horizontal. So this is indeed relative to the G403, and won't be an issue if you "train" yourself to grip the mouse in a way that the back-left of the G403 slightly digs into the first joint of your thumb.
Not an issue for me anyways since i do not intend to play FPS games with the G403 Wireless.

I do not perceive any motion or click latency, humanbenchmark reaction time test giving me the same score as if i was using my G Pro.

So yeah, using this mouse allow me to use my computer for work in a relaxed, hassle-free, cable-free way. Good job Logitech.


----------



## Melan

I might be switching to G203. I just can't stand the ergo shapes which is probably why I switched from EC2 evo to FK1 long time ago. It always feels slightly awkward to control compared to my FK, G303 and G Pro/G203. Hopefully Logitech will release wireless G203 soon-ish. Lack of wires has spoiled me for sure.


----------



## Shogoki

Melan said:


> I might be switching to G203. I just can't stand the ergo shapes which is probably why I switched from EC2 evo to FK1 long time ago. It always feels slightly awkward to control compared to my FK, G303 and G Pro/G203. Hopefully Logitech will release wireless G203 soon-ish. Lack of wires has spoiled me for sure.


I can understand that. It would feel uncomfortable to for me to play CS:GO, R6 Siege, PUBG, or any other FPS/Shooter with the G403, the G Pro is already doing a way better job at that.
But it's a good all-around Windows and work mouse and that's what i was looking for.


----------



## JustinSane

Melan said:


> I might be switching to G203. I just can't stand the ergo shapes which is probably why I switched from EC2 evo to FK1 long time ago. It always feels slightly awkward to control compared to my FK, G303 and G Pro/G203. Hopefully Logitech will release wireless G203 soon-ish. Lack of wires has spoiled me for sure.


I feel the exact same. I can aim well with ergo but not as good as small ambi shapes. All I wanna know is that a Pro/203 Wireless exists/is being worked on. I would be so happy.


----------



## khanmein

What's the latest firmware?


----------



## Melan

3.14.12


----------



## frunction

My G703 has started double clicking on mouse 1. I don't hear or feel the second click, but my gun shoots multiple times on a single fire weapon or on the desktop I get double input.

Anyone else have this issue know if this is a physical mouse problem or firmware/wireless problem?


----------



## MSim

frunction said:


> My G703 has started double clicking on mouse 1. I don't hear or feel the second click, but my gun shoots multiple times on a single fire weapon or on the desktop I get double input.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue know if this is a physical mouse problem or firmware/wireless problem?


I had the same issue with my 5yr old g500's. I ended up replacing it with a g403.


----------



## Randallel

Seems like a lot of people are having double click issues recently. Maybe it's the new Omrons they are using?


----------



## VESPA5

Randallel said:


> Seems like a lot of people are having double click issues recently. Maybe it's the new Omrons they are using?


My G403 would randomly have the double clicking issue with the LMB. It was annoying. I only have 2 mice that would randomly double click - my G403 and my DA:Elite (even though Razer supposedly fixed that issue). It's one of the reasons why I just went back to using Zowie mice again. Stiff yet tactile clicks.


----------



## Melan

Welp, scroll wheel started rattling again. Took a year though. Disassembly time!


----------



## Elrick

VESPA5 said:


> My G403 would randomly have the double clicking issue with the LMB. It was annoying. I only have 2 mice that would randomly double click - my G403 and my DA:Elite (even though Razer supposedly fixed that issue). It's one of the reasons why I just went back to using Zowie mice again. Stiff yet tactile clicks.


Because Huano's last and last compared to certain Omrons.

I am still using an old Zowie FK model (their first one released) and it still has that perfect 'Click' even today.


----------



## SILPH

Does LGS show the firmware version as 3.4.12 when the latest fw 3.14.12 was installed?


----------



## Melan

Yes.


----------



## bovi77

My scroll wheel is not working, can anyone guide me on how to fix it? mouse 3 is working. not sure if I can RMA since I can't find the receipt, no serial # below mouse either. thanks!


----------



## pez

bovi77 said:


> My scroll wheel is not working, can anyone guide me on how to fix it? mouse 3 is working. not sure if I can RMA since I can't find the receipt, no serial # below mouse either. thanks!


Can you go in LGS and try to rebind it to something?


----------



## bovi77

pez said:


> Can you go in LGS and try to rebind it to something?


thanks for the reply. Up down scroll can be rebound in LGS? I dont see an option to do so. 

I think it's a wire/connection issue not software, so really need some advice.


----------



## DazzaInOz

bovi77 said:


> My scroll wheel is not working, can anyone guide me on how to fix it? mouse 3 is working. not sure if I can RMA since I can't find the receipt, no serial # below mouse either. thanks!





bovi77 said:


> thanks for the reply. Up down scroll can be rebound in LGS? I dont see an option to do so.
> 
> I think it's a wire/connection issue not software, so really need some advice.


The cable/wires for the wheel are soldered to/from the pcb's so it's likely not a loose connection. If the encoder (Kailh 9mm) is shot you might need to buy a new one from ebay and solder it in. This page might help https://sprungmass.com/logitech-g403-scroll-wheel-issue

I'd really try and rma if you can hunt for that receipt. The serial number is inside the weight cavity.


----------



## bovi77

DazzaInOz said:


> The cable/wires for the wheel are soldered to/from the pcb's so it's likely not a loose connection. If the encoder (Kailh 9mm) is shot you might need to buy a new one from ebay and solder it in. This page might help https://sprungmass.com/logitech-g403-scroll-wheel-issue
> 
> I'd really try and rma if you can hunt for that receipt. The serial number is inside the weight cavity.


appreciate it!


----------



## pez

bovi77 said:


> thanks for the reply. Up down scroll can be rebound in LGS? I dont see an option to do so.
> 
> I think it's a wire/connection issue not software, so really need some advice.


It actually may be one of the few things that aren't re-bind-able, but I figured it was worth a try .


----------



## Elrick

Because the G403 is going to disappear soon, better get it before it's finally gone.

https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826197218

Just bought a couple for $63.00AUD (currently), DIRT cheap even for our pathetic currency.

Not bad, wish all of Logitech Mouse Range sold for this amount, here in Australia


----------



## Avalar

Elrick said:


> Because the G403 is going to disappear soon, better get it before it's finally gone.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826197218
> 
> Just bought a couple for $63.00AUD (currently), DIRT cheap even for our pathetic currency.
> 
> Not bad, wish all of Logitech Mouse Range sold for this amount, here in Australia


Got one in a box somewhere. Haven't touched it in a while. Another addition to the collection, I suppose. Maybe it'll be worth something in the future. ;P


----------



## pez

Yep just waiting for the sale that Amazon and Best Buy run on them for half off around Black Friday and I think I'll pick up a couple more of those and the G903 (or G900 if they still have them too).


----------



## cr0wnest

Elrick said:


> Because the G403 is going to disappear soon, better get it before it's finally gone.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826197218
> 
> Just bought a couple for $63.00AUD (currently), DIRT cheap even for our pathetic currency.
> 
> Not bad, wish all of Logitech Mouse Range sold for this amount, here in Australia


Disappear soon? Is Logitech going to discontinue the G403 or do you meant to say its going out of stock at newegg soon?


----------



## pez

cr0wnest said:


> Disappear soon? Is Logitech going to discontinue the G403 or do you meant to say its going out of stock at newegg soon?


Theoretically they should. The G703 is the successor to the G403.


----------



## cr0wnest

pez said:


> Theoretically they should. The G703 is the successor to the G403.


But the G703 is quite a bit heavier than the wired G403 which only weighs in at 90g. If anything they should only discontinue the wireless G403 which I believe they already have. Weight is whats stopping me from going wireless. If they are going to discontinue the wired G403 then there would be no more under 100g ergonomic mice from Logitech. If they ever do that then I'm gonna keep my wired G403 close. :')


----------



## pez

cr0wnest said:


> But the G703 is quite a bit heavier than the wired G403 which only weighs in at 90g. If anything they should only discontinue the wireless G403 which I believe they already have. Weight is whats stopping me from going wireless. If they are going to discontinue the wired G403 then there would be no more under 100g ergonomic mice from Logitech. If they ever do that then I'm gonna keep my wired G403 close. :')


I'm not going to lie; I completely forgot about the wired G403 . I tried both and the weight gain of a battery, but a loss of the OEM cable was enough to win me over. I never got around to throwing a paracord on my wired one, but I never minded the wireless weight. 

But yeah, I think the wireless G403 will probably be axed and the stock will be purged at some point.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Both wired and wireless G403 haven't been available on Logitechs Australian store for quite a few months now. Pccasegear have been sold out of the wired version for just as long. There are still a few stores selling the wired in Aus but I'm guessing it's old stock that might not get replenished when sold out.


----------



## pez

I should probably get the G403 wired I loaned to a friend back, then... I'd actually like to throw a paracord cable on that thing, too.


----------



## idiotekniQues

I hope the G403 successor is coming soon then. Very curious to see what it's like.

If they would just shave that rear hump a little bit, and cut like 15grams of weight off of the G403 we'd have a monster on our hands. I don't even care if they poke holes in the shell to help get there weight wise


----------



## pez

idiotekniQues said:


> I hope the G403 successor is coming soon then. Very curious to see what it's like.
> 
> If they would just shave that rear hump a little bit, and cut like 15grams of weight off of the G403 we'd have a monster on our hands. I don't even care if they poke holes in the shell to help get there weight wise


I was literally about to say, you'd like the UL Pro, but I was just replying to you in that thread too . It's literally what I'd say the UL Pro does--shaves the weight and lowers the hump .


----------



## idiotekniQues

pez said:


> I was literally about to say, you'd like the UL Pro, but I was just replying to you in that thread too . It's literally what I'd say the UL Pro does--shaves the weight and lowers the hump .


lolol 

well we'll find out when the G404 comes out, or whatever they call it.


----------



## DazzaInOz

I love the width, length, side grips and all Logi's tensioned clicks so if they just flatten that hump and make the wireless as light as the wired...hope someone at Logitech is reading


----------



## SmashTV

I love the hump personally. Just dislike the front right side.


----------



## Nivity

If they made a more slanted slope and not the hump I would love the G403.
Deathadder for example is so much more comfortable, but it's to long and weighs more as well.


----------



## frunction

I have a G403 laying around and my G703 is double clicking. Has anyone tried putting the G403 switches/buttons in a G703? I think this could save me some $$$.

The mouse is under warranty, but I already got this one from warranty on my first G703 because the middle mouse would stick down on that one. Afraid they won't replace a replacement.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I'd honestly just go for another warranty replacement.


----------



## mksteez

What mouse feet is everyone using? Can’t find any hyperglide for the G403.


----------



## Melan

Corepad feet.


----------



## TristanL

Melan said:


> Corepad feet.


^^^


----------



## mksteez

Melan said:


> Corepad feet.


Thanks! Just ordered some


----------



## Walhalla360

nodicaL said:


> Lately with the FinalMouse Ultralight Pro craze, I've wanted to mod my G703 with a smaller battery to lower it's weight.
> 
> I replaced the original 700mAh battery with a 150mAh, which weighed about 10g less.


Can you please give me a link for the smaller battery? I am coming from a wired G403 and I am not 100% satisfied with the 20g more weight.


----------



## T0XiiC

Melan said:


> Corepad feet.





TristanL said:


> ^^^





mksteez said:


> Thanks! Just ordered some





mksteez said:


> What mouse feet is everyone using? Can’t find any hyperglide for the G403.



How do they compare to hotline feet? Feel like my hotline comp feet are not much better than the stock ones


----------



## Melan

Well for starters, corepad feet come with rounded corners so it's already an upgrade over hotlines.


----------



## Klopfer

just the skatez which has written it on the picture/discription ... thats nearly all newer skatez and some of the older one which sells good ...
Edit:
btw I got some newer G Pro skatez from them to test if they have now the right dimensions ... they have it now


----------



## pez

T0XiiC said:


> How do they compare to hotline feet? Feel like my hotline comp feet are not much better than the stock ones


That's surprising to hear for me because the stock G Pro and G403 feet are utter garbage. The Hotline Gaming feet were the saving grace on this mouse for me. 

What pad are you using? I find it to be really smooth on my QcK+, QcK Heavy, QcK Dex and my Razer Gigantus.


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> That's surprising to hear for me because the stock G Pro and G403 feet are utter garbage.


Do not agree with that statement at all.

Just received the latest version off Newegg, they are fine using it now on a Roccat Taito 5mm smooth pad.


----------



## pez

It's possible they improved them in newer builds as my G305 feet were much better, but early G Pros and G403s in my experience had terrible feet.


----------



## Elrick

pez said:


> It's possible they improved them in newer builds as my G305 feet were much better, but early G Pros and G403s in my experience had terrible feet.


Exactly, that was why I bought the G403 as a last purchase of that model, before it goes AWOL permanently.

Find that Logitech fixes EVERYTHING about any product, when it's first announced that their stopping future productions of it. It's like a last ditch effort to present the product as it should of been done in the first place.


----------



## softskiller

First mouse produced double clicks on left button.

Exchange mouse does not register a lot of middle clicks to open new browser tabs.

Not satisfied.


----------



## foxx1337

softskiller said:


> First mouse produced double clicks on left button.
> 
> Exchange mouse does not register a lot of middle clicks to open new browser tabs.
> 
> Not satisfied.


https://www.thomann.de/kontakt_chemie_reiniger_601_kontaktspray.htm fixed all my old mice with this problem and my guitar pots. Really recommended.


----------



## Klopfer

foxx1337 said:


> https://www.thomann.de/kontakt_chemie_reiniger_601_kontaktspray.htm fixed all my old mice with this problem and my guitar pots. Really recommended.


I always go with the classic 
Kontakt 60 
https://www.thomann.de/de/kontakt_chemie_kontakt_60.htm


----------



## cirov

does someone know how to get this switch out of there? Right-click switch failed and I need to replace it.


----------



## DazzaInOz

cirov said:


> does someone know how to get this switch out of there? Right-click switch failed and I need to replace it.


It's a PITA. IIRC, you have to pretty much strip the whole thing down. It's like a shell inside a shell! You have to take out the side buttons pcb, then undo all (5 or 6) screws holding the 'inside shell' to the 'outside shell' (there is one right in the center hidden under some tape or the rgb light I think). Then you have to separate the top shell from the side grips. Lastly, if you do manage to change out the switch there is a good chance the spring that gives the mouse button it's tension will fall out of position and get lost! Well that was my experience!!!!


----------



## Melan

You need to take apart whole top assembly. All buttons (LMB/RMB/Side buttons/CPI Switch) are on individual pcbs wired to a single board which lights up the G logo on palm rest. All pcbs are labeled so you won't get confused which button is which. But yeah, taking apart this thing is total pita.


----------



## cirov

I managed to somewhat successfully replace that switch but the new switch D2F-01 feels ****ty compared to the original and there is also a leftover screw.


----------



## m1hka

Cause you need to sand down the tip of D2F-01F in some ergo mice such as Roccat KPM/O, Deathadder and G403.


----------



## vanir1337

cirov said:


> I managed to somewhat successfully replace that switch but the new switch D2F-01 feels ****ty compared to the original and there is also a leftover screw.


D2F-01? The 1.47 N (150 gf) one? Of course that feels bad lmao.


----------



## MooMoo

I just got this G403 wired version and I saw theres firmware update:


> This software upgrades the firmware for the G403 Gaming Mouse. Software version: 108.3.14 for wired / 3.14.12 for wireless.
> 
> 
> Why Update?
> 
> Fixes an intermittent scrolling issue experienced on some G403 gaming mice
> Fixes an issue where macros may become unresponsive
> Optimized clock tuning parameters


Should I update even when I don't have (atleast haven't noticed yet) that scroll wheel problem?
It came with 108.1.12 version out of the box.


----------



## Melan

You could. This update didn't break anything yet at least on wireless G403.

Or you could just roll with older firmware.


----------



## bovi77

an update on my scroll wheel that would not work (spoiled right out of the box)

Had done the firmware update, tried it plugged it into a different laptop, switched usb slots etc and still the up & down scroll wouldn't work. So set the mouse aside thinking it's spoilt.

1 day, friend came over and used the mouse on his work laptop. No LGS installed. The scroll worked! Plugged the mouse into my PC (same usb slot I had used it on previously) and it worked.

No idea on what exactly solved it but those are the facts. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## Gech

Should I buy corepad or hotline master mousefeet?


----------



## iBerggman

Corepads or *competition *hotline games if you're looking for more glide, the Master ones are supposed to be slower for increased control and as such they don't really feel that similar when compared. Personally, I didn't like the Master feet, they seem to make a lot of noise and you can sort of feel the friction while moving the mouse around if you know what I mean (Yes, I did remove the protective film). I don't exactly know how to explain it but it wasn't very nice to use, maybe I didn't let them break in enough. The competitions however are as far as I remember pretty much the same as Corepads in terms of glide but if I had to pick one of those I'd probably go with the Corepads just because of the rounded edges.

It's also worth noting that hyperglides will be releasing their G403 feet sometime soon, they just released an update yesterday. No release date at this point though so we'll have to wait and see, they're not exactly known for being quick so it could still be a while.


----------



## TurricanM3

Was anyone able to mod the side buttons not to produce this anoying sound anymore?






Every G403 i had in my hands has that problem.


----------



## MooMoo

TurricanM3 said:


> Was anyone able to mod the side buttons not to produce this anoying sound anymore?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkrdkoGrpsQ
> 
> Every G403 i had in my hands has that problem.


If you are pressing the side buttons on that video, it definitely does not sound normal. That sounds just horrible. 
Where are you getting your mouses from? :lachen:

Edit: I just watched this few secs of this: 




How do you use your mouse if you have to use it like that? I don't get it. Just press them normally?


----------



## pez

I can get my normal G403 to do it if I use it and then go to put my finger down quickly. I tend to actually do it more while browsing than I gaming, though. That or at least I notice it more. The buttons aren't loose or anything, but definitely recreatable on 4 different versions I've encountered so far.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

That side button noise happened when the G403 was fresh out of the box for me. An hour or two after gaming though, it stopped. A tiny bit of finger oil makes the buttons stop sticking to my thumb and then it works just fine.

Also who hits their side buttons going from the top down? IMO it's a non issue with my 4 G403s.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Some Tech Nub said:


> That side button noise happened when the G403 was fresh out of the box for me. An hour or two after gaming though, it stopped. A tiny bit of finger oil makes the buttons stop sticking to my thumb and then it works just fine.
> 
> Also who hits their side buttons going from the top down? IMO it's a non issue with my 4 G403s.


Agreed. I remember that sound on all my new 403's but I can't make it happen now even if I deliberately try goofy swipes up an down.


----------



## kackbratze

Anyone else getting an allergic reaction to the g403? The part on the left of the mouse where the rubber begins is causing a rash on my hand (I think)


----------



## kevin-L

I'd like to shave down the rubber ledge on the top right side of the mouse to make it easier to put my ring finger further forward, any suggestions on a clean way to do it? I took a knife to my old g403 after getting a new one(after a year+ of use the rubber where my thumb rests got kinda worn out). Chopping it up with a knife actually did make it more comfortable to grip, but I'd like to find a better way.

Here's a pic of the spot I'm talking about https://i.imgur.com/0qk9FXK.jpg


----------



## MooMoo

kevin-L said:


> I'd like to shave down the rubber ledge on the top right side of the mouse to make it easier to put my ring finger further forward, any suggestions on a clean way to do it? I took a knife to my old g403 after getting a new one(after a year+ of use the rubber where my thumb rests got kinda worn out). Chopping it up with a knife actually did make it more comfortable to grip, but I'd like to find a better way.
> 
> Here's a pic of the spot I'm talking about https://i.imgur.com/0qk9FXK.jpg


Sandpaper?


----------



## James N

kackbratze said:


> Anyone else getting an allergic reaction to the g403? The part on the left of the mouse where the rubber begins is causing a rash on my hand (I think)


That sounds more like you should change your handsoap.


----------



## khazad

Elrick said:


> Because the G403 is going to disappear soon, better get it before it's finally gone.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826197218
> 
> Just bought a couple for $63.00AUD (currently), DIRT cheap even for our pathetic currency.
> 
> Not bad, wish all of Logitech Mouse Range sold for this amount, here in Australia



How do you know the g403 is gonna disappear? and BTW why?


----------



## Avalar

khazad said:


> How do you know the g403 is gonna disappear? and BTW why?


Logitech would consider it obsolete and near EOL, because there's other wireless versions.


----------



## softskiller

Hot summer with up to 30°C and those rubber side panels feel super sticky.

I really hate soft rubber parts on mice.

Like the manufacturer wants them to wear of on purpose.


----------



## rivage

The day has finally arrived. Hyperglide launching their skates for the G403 in about one week.
https://www.hyperglide.net/


----------



## kevin-L

It's been 8 days since they said hyperglides in a week and there's still nowhere to order them  I need new skates so I can install my paracable but my last corepad order never showed up and they don't reply to emails...


----------



## rivage

kevin-L said:


> It's been 8 days since they said hyperglides in a week and there's still nowhere to order them  I need new skates so I can install my paracable but my last corepad order never showed up and they don't reply to emails...


Try contacting this exact e-mail : [email protected] (Mark Chan)


----------



## DazzaInOz

kevin-L said:


> It's been 8 days since they said hyperglides in a week and there's still nowhere to order them  I need new skates so I can install my paracable but my last corepad order never showed up and they don't reply to emails...


https://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=paypal-na


----------



## kevin-L

So apparently shipping direct from hyperglide takes at least 3 weeks... Maybe I'm better off waiting for them to be in stock at amazon


----------



## DazzaInOz

Never bought direct from their site either...but minimum 3 weeks! Are they based on the moon or something?!
Hopefully they will be up on Amazon next week. They say "Available at our webstore now and on Amazon in the upcoming few days." on the main page.


----------



## kevin-L

If you order from their site they apparently ship from Shanghai. I'm assuming their Amazon distributor sends them to Amazon warehouses since they have the prime 2 day shipping available. My new corepad skatez arrived today and they seem to be thinner than they used to be, they're transparent now and the glide is less smooth/consistant than the older ones. https://i.imgur.com/xytr9aY.jpg You can see through the new skatez on the wired mouse, but not the old ones on the wireless.


----------



## iBerggman

kevin-L said:


> If you order from their site they apparently ship from Shanghai. I'm assuming their Amazon distributor sends them to Amazon warehouses since they have the prime 2 day shipping available. My new corepad skatez arrived today and they seem to be thinner than they used to be, they're transparent now and the glide is less smooth/consistant than the older ones. https://i.imgur.com/xytr9aY.jpg You can see through the new skatez on the wired mouse, but not the old ones on the wireless.


Hmm, I have ordered 2 pairs pretty much exactly a year apart and they're both pretty thin and kind of transparent, did you order your first ones before July 2017? It would make sense if they changed it at some point because I've lots of people mention that the corepads were pretty much on par with hyperglides but personally I don't think they're that much different from hotline games and not even close to the glide of hyperglides even when broken in. I always figured it was my mousepad that made the corepads feel slower but this would explain it.


----------



## bovi77

kevin-L said:


> If you order from their site they apparently ship from Shanghai. I'm assuming their Amazon distributor sends them to Amazon warehouses since they have the prime 2 day shipping available. My new corepad skatez arrived today and they seem to be thinner than they used to be, they're transparent now and the glide is less smooth/consistant than the older ones. https://i.imgur.com/xytr9aY.jpg You can see through the new skatez on the wired mouse, but not the old ones on the wireless.


says Singapore on their website. prefer Amazon really, prime 2 day ship sounds great!


----------



## kevin-L

iBerggman said:


> Hmm, I have ordered 2 pairs pretty much exactly a year apart and they're both pretty thin and kind of transparent, did you order your first ones before July 2017? It would make sense if they changed it at some point because I've lots of people mention that the corepads were pretty much on par with hyperglides but personally I don't think they're that much different from hotline games and not even close to the glide of hyperglides even when broken in. I always figured it was my mousepad that made the corepads feel slower but this would explain it.


Yeah I bought my first set of corepad skatez as soon as they came out.


----------



## bovi77

kevin-L said:


> If you order from their site they apparently ship from Shanghai. I'm assuming their Amazon distributor sends them to Amazon warehouses since they have the prime 2 day shipping available. My new corepad skatez arrived today and they seem to be thinner than they used to be, they're transparent now and the glide is less smooth/consistant than the older ones. https://i.imgur.com/xytr9aY.jpg You can see through the new skatez on the wired mouse, but not the old ones on the wireless.


Is it me, the camera angle or does the sensor foot look totally different between these 2 mice?


----------



## Melan

Angle.


----------



## iBerggman

kevin-L said:


> So apparently shipping direct from hyperglide takes at least 3 weeks... Maybe I'm better off waiting for them to be in stock at amazon





DazzaInOz said:


> Never bought direct from their site either...but minimum 3 weeks! Are they based on the moon or something?!
> Hopefully they will be up on Amazon next week. They say "Available at our webstore now and on Amazon in the upcoming few days." on the main page.



I think that's a bit of an exaggeration on their end, I placed an order on the 19th and yesterday on the 29th I got a text message saying it's available for pickup at my local post office so while it's not especially quick 10 days is still way better than the 3 weeks they state and definitely comparable with other things I've ordered from Asian sellers. Might be different if you order to the US though, but in my experience ordering from the US to EU seems to take about the same time as it does from Asia.


----------



## abso

Is there any more I can do to reduce weight on the G403 without losing functionality? So far I debraided the cable, removed the weight and cover for weight department.


----------



## MooMoo

abso said:


> Is there any more I can do to reduce weight on the G403 without losing functionality? So far I debraided the cable, removed the weight and cover for weight department.


Maybe open it and remove something from there and/or drill holes somewhere?


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Well well, mouse clicks aren't '50 millions', but rather, two years. Almost to the day at the end of the warranty, it started double clicking M1  Will see how the warranty claim goes. 

Will also save me having to replace the switches myself, and the replacement will fetch a better price towards aquiring a GPW.


----------



## Fanu

the only issue I have after a year of use is that the rubber on the sides has worned out - especially on the right side where I rest my pinky finger (there is a noticeable dent being formed on that side)

expected this material to last longer than it did..guess plastic (PBT?) mice is the only way to go


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Ridiculous... 

I mean Freaking Good Ridiculous. 

They're sending me a replacement, and I don't have to return my old one. 

So, a G403 brand new, a G403 that is easily fixable...

I'll be able to afford a G Pro Wireless afterall!


----------



## Pa12a

Talking about the GPW, I really wonder when we'll get a HERO G703.

I would love to see one with 90g or under. Might save me from getting another G403 wired again.


----------



## JackCY

abso said:


> Is there any more I can do to reduce weight on the G403 without losing functionality? So far I debraided the cable, removed the weight and cover for weight department.


If you don't mind completely losing warranty you can drill and cut away what ever plastic section you do not need. There is a crap ton of plastic in most of these newer mice. If course having some nice x/y/z mill is ideal for this unless you want to hand drill swisscheese it into something ugly as most do.

I don't know what's the hype with hyperglides, takes them ages to release their stuff and the Core pads have been around for ages, also other universal cheaper pads work just fine too.


----------



## softskiller

Does anyone how problems with long click times / debounce?

This also results in latency until a click is finally registered.

All the time when I click a button and move the mouse afterwards (flick shot clicks in windows / browsers) , it registers as a drag.

I tested a G402 and it doesn't seem to have these problems. Clicks also register faster according to humanbenchmark.


----------



## kevin-L

Yo dudes I got a weird problem that just started tonight. Basically when I hit right click or the dpi switch button, the mouse sends the input for both buttons. When I right click, it triggers the dpi switch input and the right click input, and when I hit the dpi switch button, it also both right clicks and switches the dpi. I tried disabling the dpi switch button in the logitech software and hitting the button still acts like a right click so I'm assuming its a hardware problem. I guess it could be related to my Ceesa paracable but I installed that months ago and this issue just started tonight.

Also my scroll wheel LED is green but the logo LED is red even though I set them both to green in the software, this randomly started months before I ever opened the mouse, so maybe the PCB itself is defective somehow...


----------



## pez

If you're disabling a button in software and it's still being communicated via a different button, my first thought after reinstalling software and testing on a different PC would be to disassemble and test stock cable to see if the issue persists. Also try to uninstall it from device manager as well. Try it with and without LGS running.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Testing and reviewing one of these. Anything anyone wants me to test before I finish the review and return the mouse?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Review and comparison: Logitech gaming mouse G102/203, G403


----------



## Pa12a

Maximilian, you could try and paracord the G403 and while you're at it remove the magnets holding the weight cover. Unless you're unsure about it and intend to still return the G403 ofc.

The G403 cable in my experience pulled a hell of a lot when I played with it and didn't stay the way I wanted it to be after adjusting it on the mouse bungee or table which made it feel heavier by a good deal than other 90g mice such as the FK1 that I had. That + the cover magnets removed makes it like around 80 g if my kitchen scale didn't go bonkers.

I think doing that makes it a much different experience tbh. It has that feeling that you can literally throw the mouse around now like the G703/G403 Wireless.


----------



## James N

Yea i removed all magnets and shaved some weight off. And you can just tape the cord to the side of your monitor, so it comes from above and doesn't limit your movement (if you don't want to paracord it). It is great.


----------



## Fanu

anyone else have a problem that the side grip is wearing out (on the right side, where I hold my pinky finger due to the claw/fingertip grip) ?


----------



## James N

Fanu said:


> anyone else have a problem that the side grip is wearing out (on the right side, where I hold my pinky finger due to the claw/fingertip grip) ?


That seems to be normal. But should only occur after heavy daily use for several months till it becomes a problem.


----------



## softskiller

Fanu said:


> anyone else have a problem that the side grip is wearing out (on the right side, where I hold my pinky finger due to the claw/fingertip grip) ?


Yes, and it happens pretty fast after like half a year on my second exchange mouse too.

The rubber wears off and the edgy bottom plate sticks out.

The sticky rubber is especially annoying in hot summer.


----------



## foxx1337

After 2 years mine shows some signs of wear where the thumb sits - like it's saturated with oil. I'm thinking it'll be another year untill it becomes annoying and I'll probably try rebuilding that side with black Sugru rubberized putty.


----------



## gujukal

Coming from a Zowie Ec2-a this mouse feels a bit too large, but i love the shape. Will i get used to it or should i get something smaller? My hands are 18.5x9.5 cm the way rocketump ninja measure which i guess is small to medium hand size.


----------



## L1nos

gujukal said:


> Coming from a Zowie Ec2-a this mouse feels a bit too large, but i love the shape. Will i get used to it or should i get something smaller? My hands are 18.5x9.5 cm the way rocketump ninja measure which i guess is small to medium hand size.


I have 20x10 cm Hands and use the G403 in Fingertip grip. So my hands are not much bigger than yours and the g403 is the most comfortable mouse for me so far. So I would say you can get used to it. It takes time with every new mouse.


----------



## gujukal

L1nos said:


> I have 20x10 cm Hands and use the G403 in Fingertip grip. So my hands are not much bigger than yours and the g403 is the most comfortable mouse for me so far. So I would say you can get used to it. It takes time with every new mouse.


Sounds good, I'm a bit tempted to try a g203, they are so cheap and i can try it in a store nearby. I think Iäm using some kind of palm grip/ slight fingertip grip. So the g403 feels like it's on the brink of being too big.


----------



## zgr7

All switches changed with Kaihl silent micro
Removed all unnecessary parts
Custom paracord
Slick mousewheel
Some extra tweaks inside to further help with quietness


----------



## Fanu

any news on new logitech wireless mice ?


----------



## audax

The search function isn't being too helpful for me here, but has anyone manually fixed the scroll wheel up/down problem by opening up the shell and making adjustments?

I've fixed the loose scroll wheel problem before with the tape trick, but I haven't seen any updates about fixing the issue where you scroll up and it goes down and vice versa. Is this even fixable?

I have a wireless 403 that has a completely FUBARed scroll wheel. I've opened up a wired one before.


----------



## SmashTV

audax said:


> The search function isn't being too helpful for me here, but has anyone manually fixed the scroll wheel up/down problem by opening up the shell and making adjustments?
> 
> I've fixed the loose scroll wheel problem before with the tape trick, but I haven't seen any updates about fixing the issue where you scroll up and it goes down and vice versa. Is this even fixable?
> 
> I have a wireless 403 that has a completely FUBARed scroll wheel. I've opened up a wired one before.


I had this issue on my G603, but the firmware update fixed it completely.


----------



## p1r4nh4

I reduced the weight of my G403 wireless to 72 grams

pictures


----------



## ithehappy

Guys I received my G403 from Amazon today. Other than the fact they sent me a nine month old stock, I'm more than worried with how the sensor cutout area looks on it! I mean it's not centred by any means, it's aligned to the left side! Other than the fact it looks awful, I wonder whether it's a defective unit or not! Only me?

Kindly check this photo and comment fellas- https://photos.app.goo.gl/kfNAwWZNhvdiXZs76

This is the package by the way- https://photos.app.goo.gl/mLDRT8yerUjGV7mE7

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zammin

ithehappy said:


> Guys I received my G403 from Amazon today. Other than the fact they sent me a nine month old stock, I'm more than worried with how the sensor cutout area looks on it! I mean it's not centred by any means, it's aligned to the left side! Other than the fact it looks awful, I wonder whether it's a defective unit or not! Only me?
> 
> Kindly check this photo and comment fellas- https://photos.app.goo.gl/kfNAwWZNhvdiXZs76
> 
> This is the package by the way- https://photos.app.goo.gl/mLDRT8yerUjGV7mE7
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure if I'm missing what you meant, but it all looks normal to me. Looks exactly the same as mine. Have you used it yet? Are there any issues with it in use?


----------



## m1hka

Sensor is centered just the shape is weird.


----------



## ithehappy

Zammin said:


> I'm not sure if I'm missing what you meant, but it all looks normal to me. Looks exactly the same as mine. Have you used it yet? Are there any issues with it in use?


Well I mean the sensor looks like it is not positioned in dead centre that's all. I have drawn red lines to make myself clear, and I am a terrible with editing and all that, so pardon me LoL. You should see that the cutout of the sensor hole needed to be aligned more anti-clockwise or something to appear to have been on dead centre, if I am making myself clear at all LoL.

https://i.imgur.com/vbRzhGN.jpg

PS: By the way, which software to install, G-HUB or LGS? I only have the one mouse, this, Logitech product, nothing else.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

ithehappy said:


> Guys I received my G403 from Amazon today. Other than the fact they sent me a nine month old stock, I'm more than worried with how the sensor cutout area looks on it! I mean it's not centred by any means, it's aligned to the left side! Other than the fact it looks awful, I wonder whether it's a defective unit or not! Only me?
> 
> Kindly check this photo and comment fellas- https://photos.app.goo.gl/kfNAwWZNhvdiXZs76
> 
> This is the package by the way- https://photos.app.goo.gl/mLDRT8yerUjGV7mE7
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Looks normal to me. The G403's sensor is just like that, so it's something to get used to.


----------



## Zammin

ithehappy said:


> Well I mean the sensor looks like it is not positioned in dead centre that's all. I have drawn red lines to make myself clear, and I am a terrible with editing and all that, so pardon me LoL. You should see that the cutout of the sensor hole needed to be aligned more anti-clockwise or something to appear to have been on dead centre, if I am making myself clear at all LoL.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/vbRzhGN.jpg
> 
> PS: By the way, which software to install, G-HUB or LGS? I only have the one mouse, this, Logitech product, nothing else.


Yeah it looks normal to me, mine is the same. You can install either G-HUB or LGS, both work. LGS doesn't allow you to change the colors of the lighting on the scroll wheel and logo separately though. Otherwise the functionality is pretty much the same, but G-HUB is newer.


----------



## khanmein

@ithehappy Stick with Logitech G HUB if your mouse is supported.


----------



## Thanatos.

does logitech still put those crap kailh encoders for the scroll wheel in these?


----------



## khanmein

Thanatos. said:


> does logitech still put those crap kailh encoders for the scroll wheel in these?


Yeah.


----------



## JackCY

Anyone knows what middle button/scroll button switch is used in G403? There are pictures of internals online or I can upload one. It's a square black switch found in many Logitech mice for middle button. Mine clicked in and stays clicked in doesn't release, it's the switch there is no reason for it to stay clicked in from the scroll wheel itself as that one can easily move up away from the switch.
Gotta check if it's still under warranty or I have to find this stupid weird switch to replace or try DIY in a proper Omron switch and get rid of this junk that Logitech put there.

The mouse is relatively fine otherwise. Damn it Logitech. IE3.0 lives until today since 2006 and G403 dies under warranty it seems in 21 months... oh well, back under warranty to get replaced or fixed and get back who knows how good a G403 it may go 

A shower time later, now it's clicking again, what the hell. Will see how long it works.


----------



## zgr7

Removed side rubbers. Left one was getting worn out. Didn't disassemble the mouse, just peeled them off. Didn't bother with cleaning the surface afterwards too much either. Much better grip now. If Logitech ever makes this mouse in a smaller form factor, it will be perfect i think.


----------



## motormensch

Hi JackCY,
the middle switch is the Panasonic EVQP0E07K (0,74N) or the EVQP0D07K for 1,3N operation force. I think Logitech used the stronger one.


----------



## frunction

I gave up on the G703 after a few replacements, two for the scroll wheel (one would scroll reverse and the other the switch would get stuck after press).

I wonder why every other Logitech mouse has a reasonable or even good scroll wheel, but the G403/703 is trash. Are the parts they use in this mouse different from the others?


----------



## pez

I recall liking the scrollwheel on one of mine better (one was a G403, the other a G703) because it was lighter and felt like less of a chore to press. At the time it was big since I was using scrollwheel a lot in games, but I've since moved away from that and gotten rid of both of them. None ever had an issue, so it sucks to see you're not having any luck with it .


----------



## SmashTV

frunction said:


> I gave up on the G703 after a few replacements, two for the scroll wheel (one would scroll reverse and the other the switch would get stuck after press).
> 
> I wonder why every other Logitech mouse has a reasonable or even good scroll wheel, but the G403/703 is trash. Are the parts they use in this mouse different from the others?


Yes, Kailh supplied some reasonably bad encoders. Just solder in a new ones and the problems are gone. Logitech instead sourced far superior TTC Whites for the G Pro Wireless and G305.

I've also read cleaning out the current one fixes problems, but I haven't done so yet.


----------



## ToTheSun!

SmashTV said:


> Yes, Kailh supplied some reasonably bad encoders. Just solder in a new ones and the problems are gone. Logitech instead sourced far superior TTC Whites for the G Pro Wireless and G305.
> 
> I've also read cleaning out the current one fixes problems, but I haven't done so yet.


I tried the "cleaning" fix and it didn't work on either of my 2 units.


----------



## SmashTV

ToTheSun! said:


> I tried the "cleaning" fix and it didn't work on either of my 2 units.


Good to know. I was considering replacing the part entirely.


----------



## JackCY

motormensch said:


> Hi JackCY,
> the middle switch is the Panasonic EVQP0E07K (0,74N) or the EVQP0D07K for 1,3N operation force. I think Logitech used the stronger one.


Thanks a lot, saving it if I ever need that switch.



frunction said:


> I gave up on the G703 after a few replacements, two for the scroll wheel (one would scroll reverse and the other the switch would get stuck after press).
> 
> I wonder why every other Logitech mouse has a reasonable or even good scroll wheel, but the G403/703 is trash. Are the parts they use in this mouse different from the others?





SmashTV said:


> Good to know. I was considering replacing the part entirely.


Mine scrolls OK but I would definitely prefer a scroll with less muddy steps so it's clear that a position was changed and it snaps into the position slots.
The encoder was some Kailh. Are there better encoders with more snappy/clear steps? I don't need higher resistance but more defined steps that won't allow wheel to hold in mid position like these Kailh. Higher rotating resistance is OK though.

Alps, Kailh, what else is there? TTC? No idea which has what qualities.

My middle buttons works fine so far. I think it was my mistake that made it want to stick down, too much cleaner in it. It sealed and the fluid would prevent it from returning easily up, once it leaked out it clicks fine. Never had this issue with Omrons, ever, it's some weird design Panasonic has there that makes it fail when "submerged".

---

After cleaning all switches with contact cleaner, no more RMB intermittent connection issues. Switches after almost 2 years of use are lighter than new and I think even lighter now after cleaning. Long gone seem the annoying stiffness of new switches, finally. Middle click is still stiff but a little less, the switch isn't super stiff but thanks to the press mechanism it only gets worse, Omrons are simply Omrons and much easier to press, not sure it can be swapped for an Omron with custom PCB, there might not be enough space for it especially in the needed orientation. If anything they should have used the stiff Panasonic for CPI switch and soft Omron for middle click!

The rubber sides degrade over time, as expected  Kind of micro bubble up. Top coating so far is holding.


----------



## p1r4nh4

I modded my G403 wireless to 66g just for fun. I wanted to see whats possible.


----------



## DyndaS

O bought used g703. Look quite fresh, but... I have weird both main buttons issues...

Did someone have exactly the same problem? I wonder if it is switch issue or it may be something else. It desactivate way before I release buttons and very common it make double or more clocks. Here im trying to force it to happen just using less pressure.


----------



## L1nos

DyndaS said:


> O bought used g703. Look quite fresh, but... I have weird both main buttons issues...
> 
> Did someone have exactly the same problem? I wonder if it is switch issue or it may be something else. It desactivate way before I release buttons and very common it make double or more clocks. Here im trying to force it to happen just using less pressure.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWe1cgKb5ow&feature=youtu.be


Thats the typical double clicking issue that appears on a lot of the Omron Switches, that are rated for 50 Million clicks.
If you want a (very) detailed explanation of whats going on, watch


----------



## DyndaS

How many people here did replace the switches in G403/G703 mouse?


----------



## deepor

@DyndaS

As an alternative to replacing the switch, you can very likely get the switch to work by lubricating it. This worked here for me to fix four different switches if I remember right. Those mice also kept working afterwards, the oldest one for several years. The problems never came back.

What I did concretely is, I put a drop of oil on top of the switch where the plunger is. I then clicked the plunger with the tip of a screwdriver until the drop of oil had disappeared into the switch. The oil I used is some sort of mineral oil that's intended for things like sewing machines.

The other thing is, you can open up the switch carefully. If nothing breaks while doing this, you can then spray electrical contact cleaner on everything.


----------



## DyndaS

The thing is that mouse isn't worn out or anything. The switches shoudn't be too then and both have the same issue what is weird. 

I tryed to open switch and bend it good way in my other mouse like 4 years ago or something and it did help but like for month or two.

Never tryed the oil , but I kinda do not see it working. Not sure how it should help though.


----------



## deepor

Perhaps what's happening there is that the oil makes the metal parts inside the switch sticky and that then helps with keeping the contact closed.


----------

